# (Discussion) Secret Santa 2013 is coming soon!



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2013)

It's almost October which means it's almost time for Secret Santa here on MakeupTalk! Information on Secret Santa 2013 will be coming soon!


----------



## LyndaV (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for organizing again this year Zadi! Last year was awesome. I'm in!!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2013)

Squee!  So excited!


----------



## jac a (Sep 12, 2013)

yay, can't wait!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 12, 2013)

Ooooh I might join in this year! Last year looked so great and I just love sending presents :3


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm excited! What fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 15, 2013)

Ooh I can't wait to join this year!  Yay!


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 16, 2013)

Sounds like fun. Can't wait!


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't wait to be a part of it this year!!!


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 16, 2013)

I was poor last year and couldn't participate. Now I'm a grown up with a real job, so I'm in! XD


----------



## diana16 (Sep 16, 2013)

Last year was so fun, can't wait to join!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 16, 2013)

The rules for Secret Santa 2013 is now up. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137818/secret-santa-rules-2013/0_100 A few minor changes but nothing major. Sign ups officially start November 1 however like last year members must have an active account on MUT as of October 1, 2013. If you join MUT after October 1 unfortunately you will not be able to participate. Also, like last year you must have 50 valid posts by November 1. So new members you'll have until November 1 to get those 50 posts in. The minors changes are members are to PM me their personal info rather than email so that I can forward the info to your Secret Santa and the 2nd minor change is that if you have any allergies to please state it in the appropriate thread (to be added at a later date). Oh and the other minor change is to identify yourself by your username in your package to avoid confusion (especially if you participate in other swaps).


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 16, 2013)

I would not be lying if I said I've been waiting for this all year!!!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't even tell you how excited I am that I found this group!! Looking forward to being a "Secret Santa"!!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 22, 2013)

oh this looks like so much fun!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Sep 23, 2013)

Ooooo! how exciting!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 23, 2013)

quick question: do we get a hint or a wish list for our recipient? Or do we just buy what we want?


----------



## BonnieBBon (Sep 23, 2013)

Every time I think I can't love it here more I find another reason to love it more..... so excited!!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Sep 23, 2013)

34 Posts to Go... so, I can qualify. I must stop lurking. This sounds like a lot of fun. Thanks for setting it up and giving us ample warning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Sep 23, 2013)

it took me no time to reach 50, lol.


----------



## GoldLion1992 (Sep 24, 2013)

40 posts to go, lol.


----------



## sparklegirl (Sep 24, 2013)

I can't wait!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2013)

You have until November 1 to gain those posts. Easy really if you just post twice a day.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 24, 2013)

Whoohoo! I love doing secret santas!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 24, 2013)

I confess that I always think, "Oh, no! I hope my post count is high enough!" Which... Uh, yeah, I think I'm good. MissRoe, we get wishlists. One of the really fun parts is "shopping" our existing stashes for extras from those lists to send along that won't cause us to spend extra money above and beyond the dollar limit.


----------



## heath67013 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would not be lying if I said I've been waiting for this all year!!!!!
I'm with you. I love this time of year.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2013)

This year I'm doing wish lists a little different than last year. Instead of posting specific items like, "I'd love UD lipstick in Fiend" for example it'll be a list of likes and dislikes of certain products. For example:

Quote: Likes:


Colors: Jewel tones - Dark blues, dark greens, rich reds, dark pinks, vivid purples.
Products: lip liners, lip sticks, lip balm, shadows (cream or powder), blush, eye/face masks, lashes
Brands: Any
Flavors: strawberry, lemon, vanilla, mint, cinnamon

Avoid:


Perfume unless gardenia, Jasmine or rose.
Raspberries (allergic)
Sticky masks like Freeman Beauty's Cucumber peel off masks.
 
The reason I'm going this route is because I'm going to treat it more as a "surprise box" akin to a subscription box in which the recipient has zero clue on what's coming. I want to avoid the posting of specific items on a list because if a recipient doesn't get that item then she (or he) may be disappointed. The list is more as a guidance for the Secret Santa since the gift should be a surprise and not a personal shopping list.


----------



## kellsbells (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm so excited for this, i can't stand it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 24, 2013)

I am really excited about this.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in, loved my secret santa last year.


----------



## Animezing (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like fun, can't wait to sign up.


----------



## Animezing (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This year I'm doing wish lists a little different than last year. Instead of posting specific items like, "I'd love UD lipstick in Fiend" for example it'll be a list of likes and dislikes of certain products. For example:

The reason I'm going this route is because I'm going to treat it more as a "surprise box" akin to a subscription box in which the recipient has zero clue on what's coming. I want to avoid the posting of specific items on a list because if a recipient doesn't get that item then she (or he) may be disappointed. The list is more as a guidance for the Secret Santa since the gift should be a surprise and not a personal shopping list.
Isn't a specific wish list better in the sense that you don't get the recipient something they already own? It wouldn't affect me personally, because I don't have a large collection of beauty items. However, some members on here have an amazing collection &amp; may get disappointed if they receive a dupe.


----------



## BagLady (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This year I'm doing wish lists a little different than last year. Instead of posting specific items like, "I'd love UD lipstick in Fiend" for example it'll be a list of likes and dislikes of certain products. For example:

The reason I'm going this route is because I'm going to treat it more as a "surprise box" akin to a subscription box in which the recipient has zero clue on what's coming. I want to avoid the posting of specific items on a list because if a recipient doesn't get that item then she (or he) may be disappointed. The list is more as a guidance for the Secret Santa since the gift should be a surprise and not a personal shopping list.
Love the surprise idea concept and the using a general list of likes/dislikes.

Can't wait to sign up.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This year I'm doing wish lists a little different than last year. Instead of posting specific items like, "I'd love UD lipstick in Fiend" for example it'll be a list of likes and dislikes of certain products. For example:

The reason I'm going this route is because I'm going to treat it more as a "surprise box" akin to a subscription box in which the recipient has zero clue on what's coming. I want to avoid the posting of specific items on a list because if a recipient doesn't get that item then she (or he) may be disappointed. The list is more as a guidance for the Secret Santa since the gift should be a surprise and not a personal shopping list.
Isn't a specific wish list better in the sense that you don't get the recipient something they already own?




Last year when people had specific items and didn't get the things on their list a few people complained to me privately. Of course if a person wants to put down what they own that's fine or utilize the review system to list what they own that's fine as well. When people posted, last year, "anything" some Secret Santas contacted me to ask their recipient to be more specific which is why I think creating your own list of wants in your own profile also helps your Secret Santa. Last year I utilized several areas of the site to know my recipient better - I checked out her profile, her posts and her trade list to see what she wanted.

Here's what I mean by using the review system's "Own It", "Had It" "Want It" with the lists generated in your profile.

My own profile: https://www.makeuptalk.com/u/74012/zadidoll

Scroll to the bottom where it says "Zadidoll's List" and click on any of the lists. Example, https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/32048

I just created a new list called "WANTED" https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/36323 (it's currently empty). From there I'll add things to my list. (If a product is not in the database let me know and I'll add it ASAP.)



​


----------



## Animezing (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Last year when people had specific items and didn't get the things on their list a few people complained to me privately. Of course if a person wants to put down what they own that's fine or utilize the review system to list what they own that's fine as well. When people posted, last year, "anything" some Secret Santas contacted me to ask their recipient to be more specific which is why I think creating your own list of wants in your own profile also helps your Secret Santa. Last year I utilized several areas of the site to know my recipient better - I checked out her profile, her posts and her trade list to see what she wanted.

Here's what I mean by using the review system's "Own It", "Had It" "Want It" with the lists generated in your profile.

My own profile: https://www.makeuptalk.com/u/74012/zadidoll

Scroll to the bottom where it says "Zadidoll's List" and click on any of the lists. Example, https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/32048

I just created a new list called "WANTED" https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/36323 (it's currently empty). From there I'll add things to my list. (If a product is not in the database let me know and I'll add it ASAP.)



​ 
Oh I see, thanks for the clarification and tips. Your reply was extremely helpful &amp; I will be sure to utilize the areas you mentioned.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 24, 2013)

I loved this so much last year! It was emotional. You MUT girls are amazing.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Sep 25, 2013)

YESSSSSSS! I want in on the action! I love me some Secret Santa!!!!!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 25, 2013)

Im looking forward to signing up!


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 27, 2013)

Not much of a poster lol. I have been a member close to a year. I am participating in a holiday box swap for Halloween on fb, would love to do this one too


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to have to get in on this!


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have already been trolling for stuff...oops


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Sep 28, 2013)

Last year I was pretty new and didn't participate but this year I can't wait! Looks like a lot of fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Sep 28, 2013)

Have I hit 50 yet


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have I hit 50 yet

If you're trying to rack up posts, you could go play in the "for fun" or whatever it's called threads. =p


----------



## mermuse (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This sounds exciting and I'm going to participate when the time comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Normally Christmas isn't exciting for me because I live in Taiwan by myself and Christmas isn't celebrated here.  I suppose if I were with my family we'd put up a Christmas tree and drive around looking at lights (in America).

But I looked at the posts from last year's pictures, and the gifts look so beautiful, lovely, and generous.  I'm afraid I'm going to f*** it all up and give something ugly or dumb &gt;.&gt;


I'm sure someone will be delighted to get something from Taiwan that they can't get in the US.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 28, 2013)

> I'm sure someone will be delighted to get something from Taiwan that they can't get in the US.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Some people on the forum are a wee bit more obsessed with Asian makeup than they should be. And by "some people," I mean "people named meaganola." Also, don't be worried about OMG CHRISTMAS! I don't really do Christmas, but it's just *fun* to get surprise makeup in the mail. It's one of the biggest reasons I do subscription boxes! The only way you can really mess up is if you send the opposite of the wish list and instead send a bunch of stuff on the DO NOT WANT list. This happened to me once upon a time, but on the up side, new things to add to the swap list.


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Some people on the forum are a wee bit more obsessed with Asian makeup than they should be. And by "some people," I mean "people named meaganola." Also, don't be worried about OMG CHRISTMAS! I don't really do Christmas, but it's just *fun* to get surprise makeup in the mail. It's one of the biggest reasons I do subscription boxes! The only way you can really mess up is if you send the opposite of the wish list and instead send a bunch of stuff on the DO NOT WANT list. This happened to me once upon a time, but on the up side, new things to add to the swap list.
I'm right there with you! I love Asian makeup, lol.

And I don't really like Christmas, but I like surprising people and I LOVE (literally, it's not a healthy love. I sign up for free samples just because I like getting mail.) getting surprise packages lol.


And I second the "not sending things on the do not want list". You really can't screw it up too bad, unless you're trying to. (Or if someone decides to be a jerk- some people can't be satisfied and that's not your problem, really.)


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Sep 29, 2013)

> > Some people on the forum are a wee bit more obsessed with Asian makeup than they should be. And by "some people," I mean "people named meaganola." Also, don't be worried about OMG CHRISTMAS! I don't really do Christmas, but it's just *fun* to get surprise makeup in the mail. It's one of the biggest reasons I do subscription boxes! The only way you can really mess up is if you send the opposite of the wish list and instead send a bunch of stuff on the DO NOT WANT list. This happened to me once upon a time, but on the up side, new things to add to the swap list.
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you! I love Asian makeup, lol. And I don't really like Christmas, but I like surprising people and I LOVE (literally, it's not a healthy love. I sign up for free samples just because I like getting mail.) getting surprise packages lol. And I second the "not sending things on the do not want list". You really can't screw it up too bad, unless you're trying to. (Or if someone decides to be a jerk- some people can't be satisfied and that's not your problem, really.)


 Hmmmmm great idea! I'll be going to Southeast Asia this month so mayda I should get something for this purpose


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I am definitely going to join. What is the amount you have to spend?


----------



## lovepink (Sep 29, 2013)

Last year it was $25.  I am sure some people spent more, or shopped their stashes for unused items that were on the person's wish list.  A lot of people hit up the black Friday sales and use coupons!  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am definitely going to join. What is the amount you have to spend?


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh ok. That is not bad. I have a lot of polishes around 30 that I have never open. So I will be able to pad whoever I get providing they like some of that stuff. This should be fun.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2013)

Shopping your stash for these things is seriously fun. I did a build-your-own box swap on another forum this past spring. The point of that swap was to pull from your stash, but some people did go out and buy everything because they weren't subscribed to any boxes (some people lived in countries where subscriptions just weren't available), but I was able to put together a box pulling solely from my stash. It was actually hard to edit it down to fit in the shipping box! I did end up buying something, but that was because I was sending it to someone who specifically wanted Zoya Storm because she couldn't get it *anywhere* (she was Canadian, and Zoya doesn't ship there, and she couldn't find any other place to get it), and I think *everyone* should have that one. It's also nice if you have a habit of buying sets of eyeliners/lipsticks/perfume rollerballs but only use some of the colors/scents and then get someone with preferences exactly opposite of yours. More stuff to send out to clear out your will-never-use stash and not count against your limit!


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shopping your stash for these things is seriously fun. I did a build-your-own box swap on another forum this past spring. The point of that swap was to pull from your stash, but some people did go out and buy everything because they weren't subscribed to any boxes (some people lived in countries where subscriptions just weren't available), but I was able to put together a box pulling solely from my stash. It was actually hard to edit it down to fit in the shipping box! I did end up buying something, but that was because I was sending it to someone who specifically wanted Zoya Storm because she couldn't get it *anywhere* (she was Canadian, and Zoya doesn't ship there, and she couldn't find any other place to get it), and I think *everyone* should have that one.

It's also nice if you have a habit of buying sets of eyeliners/lipsticks/perfume rollerballs but only use some of the colors/scents and then get someone with preferences exactly opposite of yours. More stuff to send out to clear out your will-never-use stash and not count against your limit!

Makes me wish I was subscribed to boxes, purely for the gifts I could give from them, lol.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 29, 2013)

This sounds like a lot of fun! I wanna join!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Shopping your stash for these things is seriously fun. I did a build-your-own box swap on another forum this past spring. The point of that swap was to pull from your stash, but some people did go out and buy everything because they weren't subscribed to any boxes (some people lived in countries where subscriptions just weren't available), but I was able to put together a box pulling solely from my stash. It was actually hard to edit it down to fit in the shipping box! I did end up buying something, but that was because I was sending it to someone who specifically wanted Zoya Storm because she couldn't get it *anywhere* (she was Canadian, and Zoya doesn't ship there, and she couldn't find any other place to get it), and I think *everyone* should have that one.

It's also nice if you have a habit of buying sets of eyeliners/lipsticks/perfume rollerballs but only use some of the colors/scents and then get someone with preferences exactly opposite of yours. More stuff to send out to clear out your will-never-use stash and not count against your limit!

Oh that sounds like it was fun!


As for those wondering, the spending limit is still $25 (no less than $20, no more than $30). If you shop from your "stash" that's fine so long as the items are new and unopened/unused. As it's been mentioned, the best places to shops are sales - ULTA just wrapped up their daily deals for September and the next one may be in November but they'll definitely have Black Friday sales (for those in the US), same with Sephora. OMG, LOVE their Black Friday deals. Of course Sephora also has their clearance section which I buy for myself and others since it's a great way to pick up a palette that sold for $50 for like $20 or even less.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Did anyone have issues with not receiving their gift?


----------



## lovepink (Sep 29, 2013)

From what I remember no.  But I am sure a lot of people PM'd Zadidoll rather than put people on blast in the thread.  here are the threads if you want to look at them

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131067/secret-santa-2012-presents-revealed

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129883/secret-santa-2012-rules


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## lovepink (Sep 29, 2013)

No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh ok. That is not bad. I have a lot of polishes around 30 that I have never open. So I will be able to pad whoever I get providing they like some of that stuff. This should be fun.

i hope you get me then, lmao! i'm a polish fanatic!

i hope i get someone obsessed with all polishy goodness too...i'd have way too much fun shopping...oh who am i kidding, i'm gonna have fun shopping no matter what! i love giving goodies!


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

I just wanna know who I have! (I like to have time shop, find sales, investigate them secretly, lol).

And yeah, I remember Zadidoll saying she got a few P.M.'s about stuff people had gotten, but I didn't read anything about people not getting something.


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm excited because the people that I usually buy presents for aren't into makeup products. It would be fun to buy things other than household items and video games on Black Friday. Plus, I like surprising people (in a good way)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 29, 2013)

> I'm excited because the peopleÂ that I usually buy presents for aren't into makeup products. It would be fun to buy things other than household items and video games on Black Friday.Â Plus, I like surprising people (in a good way)Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes! This! I love to shop for make up! Love it! But I am the only person who is even remotely interested in it! I always have tons of make up on my Christmas wish list but never get any. My hubby did get me a sephora gift card last year (he's finally catching on after 12 years), but I'm squealing with excitement to pick out &amp; buy make up for someone who will really appreciate &amp; love it! This is going to be a blast!!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm excited because the people that I usually buy presents for aren't into makeup products. It would be fun to buy things other than household items and video games on Black Friday. Plus, I like surprising people (in a good way) 






Yes! This! I love to shop for make up! Love it! But I am the only person who is even remotely interested in it! I always have tons of make up on my Christmas wish list but never get any. My hubby did get me a sephora gift card last year (he's finally catching on after 12 years), but I'm squealing with excitement to pick out &amp; buy make up for someone who will really appreciate &amp; love it! This is going to be a blast!!!! 
Agreed! I can't wait!


----------



## LaurenElle (Sep 29, 2013)

This sound like fun. Too bad I can't join =[ I haven't been a member for a month nor do I have 50 posts


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurenElle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This sound like fun. Too bad I can't join =[ I haven't been a member for a month nor do I have 50 posts

 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The rules for Secret Santa 2013 is now up.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137818/secret-santa-rules-2013/0_100

A few minor changes but nothing major. Sign ups officially start November 1 however like last year *members must have an active account on MUT as of October 1, 2013*. If you join MUT after October 1 unfortunately you will not be able to participate. Also, like last year you must have *50 valid posts by November 1. So new members you'll have until November 1 to get those 50 posts in.* The minors changes are members are to PM me their personal info rather than email so that I can forward the info to your Secret Santa and the 2nd minor change is that if you have any allergies to please state it in the appropriate thread (to be added at a later date). Oh and the other minor change is to identify yourself by your username in your package to avoid confusion (especially if you participate in other swaps).

I've bolded the relevant parts.  Inaccurate conclusions!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurenElle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This sound like fun. Too bad I can't join =[ I haven't been a member for a month nor do I have 50 posts

You're in luck because the deadline to become a MUT is October 1 and the deadline to reach 50 posts is November 1. November 1 is the day I open Secret Santa registration up.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 29, 2013)

Even though the limit is $30, I might have to go a bit over. I don't have a lot of people I buy presents for, but I like to go crazy. My favorite part of the holiday season is shopping for gifts!


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Even though the limit is $30, I might have to go a bit over. I don't have a lot of people I buy presents for, but I like to go crazy. My favorite part of the holiday season is shopping for gifts!

I have the same problem lol. But I will try to stay within the rules. (It's hard! Plus, I wouldn't be upset if my santa only spent $20. It's not about the return  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )


----------



## mermuse (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm so excittteeeedddd! Yet, I don't super *need* anything, but who really does anyway? I'm thinking about what sorts of things to say I would like. I have ideas. I can't wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so excittteeeedddd! Yet, I don't super *need* anything, but who really does anyway? I'm thinking about what sorts of things to say I would like. I have ideas. I can't wait.





Exactly...lol. I really only need (And this is a first-world _need_) powder...but trust me- I've had a wishlist of things I just want in my life lol. I even have an album (Albeit I made it for friends and family, in case they actually get me something- luckily it works for secret santa too!)


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, I will have to think about what I want to put on my list.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have the same problem lol. But I will try to stay within the rules. (It's hard! Plus, I wouldn't be upset if my santa only spent $20. It's not about the return  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )

The way I figure it is, since I'm not spending money on myself, it's okay to spend a little extra. ;D

I have a spending problem.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Sep 29, 2013)

I. can. not. wait. for. THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 29, 2013)

I usually have bad experiences with getting crappy and thoughtless gifts from Secret Santa but I keep taking chances. I enjoy shopping for gifts. I put a lot of thought into it. I really try to make the recipient happy. I hope I have a good experience.


----------



## slinka (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I usually have bad experiences with getting crappy and thoughtless gifts from Secret Santa but I keep taking chances. I enjoy shopping for gifts. I put a lot of thought into it. I really try to make the recipient happy. I hope I have a good experience.

I hope you get paired with someone who puts in the same amount of time and thought as you! There's lots of us on here that really want to make the recipient happy  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 30, 2013)

I know when it comes to gift cards there are restrictions depending on where the person is located at. Example, if you end up paired with someone else who is international they may not be able to use the gift card at all depending on where they're located at.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just thinking out loud here...

I'm probably just going to give a gift card - from Mac or Saks/Nordstrom (probably Saks because the Nordstrom gift cards look a bit childish)....So that I'm sure the person likes what they get...And a nice long letter too, haha

If I was to purchase makeup it would only be one item (like an eye shadow) or 2 eye shadows (if it was Mac) since it's $30.  *I can't buy drugstore makeup because I wouldn't use it myself "do unto others as you would have others do unto you"* So if it was only 1 or 2 items that would look really stupid compared to the photos I saw in 2012 that contained a LOT of items.  So I think a gift card might be the best bet especially since the person can then choose what THEY want.

Plus if I ask Jenn (my father) to help me buy makeup for the Secret Santa he would say "OMG is that for YOU???" and I want to appease him before I ask for the scarf.  So I think a gift card is the best bet really.

Honestly, it's about what the person you're giving the gift to likes, not what you like. I know I personally think MAC is overpriced and would never want it, give me drug store (especially from asia!) makeup any day.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
Honestly, it's about what the person you giving the gift to likes, not what you like. I know I personally think MAC is overpriced and would never want it, give me drug store makeup any day.


Especially drug store makeup from Taiwan!  It would be so much fun to try some international makeup and beauty items!  Makeupthecat, you have such a great advantage, so many ladies here would LOVE to have you as a Secret Santa!  

Like kawaiimeows said, it's all about what the other person wants!  Just check out their wish list, and have fun


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

> Honestly, it's about what the person you're giving the gift to likes, not what you like. I know I personally think MAC is overpriced and would never want it, give me drug store (especially from asia!) makeup any day.


 My favorite brand -- across all levels of price and prestige -- at the moment is a German drugstore brand that happens to also sell what seems to be only about a quarter of their line in the US. Their prices are slightly higher than Wet'n'Wild and NYC but lower than pretty much everything else, and I love their stuff. My essence collection, let me show you it. My dream (and one if these days, I should actively seek someone out who can help with this on an ongoing basis) would be someone in another country who could get their hands on all of the essence trend editions and products they don't sell in the US. Snow Jam! All of the gel/mousse/sorbet eye shimmers! The non-FDA-approved colors! And keep in mind that you are almost guaranteed to get drugstore things. That's just the nature of the beast. Some forumites in smaller towns just don't have access to the same lines as those in larger cities.


----------



## slinka (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Especially drug store makeup from Taiwan!  It would be so much fun to try some international makeup and beauty items!  Makeupthecat, you have such a great advantage, so many ladies here would LOVE to have you as a Secret Santa!

Like kawaiimeows said, it's all about what the other person wants!  Just check out their wish list, and have fun 






Exactly! Many of us would love to try things out that we just simply can not get where we live (makeup, skincare....*cough*candy*cough*). And some of us (i.e., like me who live on a mountain many hours from a Nordstrom, if there is even one in this state, lol.) might not be able to use a giftcard to specific places. It really is all about having fun- If someone reallllly wants a mac eyeshadow, you could grab that and maybe find a few cool drugstore items that are specific to your country (assuming it's not on their do-no-want list). I know I'd be a happy camper (except replace MAC with my wanted item)!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 30, 2013)

I have read that a lot of you ladies would love some "International" goodies. Can we request a Secret Santa that isn't international? I would really have no use for foreign make-up. Or can we put on our wish list "no international make-up"?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have read that a lot of you ladies would love some "International" goodies. Can we request a Secret Santa that isn't international? I would really have no use for foreign make-up. Or can we put on our wish list "no international make-up"?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When you register you can put US only or open to all countries. You get to decide how you want to do the Secret Santa.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When you register you can put US only or open to all countries. You get to decide how you want to do the Secret Santa.

Thank You!! I'm such a basic make-up gal that I can barely keep up with the brands here in the US let alone in a different country!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 30, 2013)

> Thank You!! I'm such a basic make-up gal that I can barely keep up with the brands here in the US let alone in a different country!!


 For me, the key to international-or-not comes down to *shipping* internationally. Higher postage costs and dealing with Customs forms can be problematic (weird periodic anxiety issues over here).


----------



## slinka (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


For me, the key to international-or-not comes down to *shipping* internationally. Higher postage costs and dealing with Customs forms can be problematic (weird periodic anxiety issues over here).

I'm anxious about the shipping too, (I know places like Italy can be really difficult custom-wise, or so I've heard) but I'm willing to take the chance lol. It's my "living-life-on-the-edge" thing. =p


And yeah, you ladies and gents can put anything you want on your do-no-want list...I mean, it's your list and life   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm anxious about the shipping too, (I know places like Italy can be really difficult custom-wise, or so I've heard) but I'm willing to take the chance lol. It's my "living-life-on-the-edge" thing. =p


And yeah, you ladies and gents can put anything you want on your do-no-want list...I mean, it's your list and life   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

 

I wouldn't stress *too* much about it. As far as I'm aware there weren't too many Internationals who signed up last year.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Honestly, it's about what the person you're giving the gift to likes, not what you like. I know I personally think MAC is overpriced and would never want it, give me drug store (especially from asia!) makeup any day.

My favorite brand -- across all levels of price and prestige -- at the moment is a German drugstore brand that happens to also sell what seems to be only about a quarter of their line in the US. Their prices are slightly higher than Wet'n'Wild and NYC but lower than pretty much everything else, and I love their stuff. My essence collection, let me show you it. My dream (and one if these days, I should actively seek someone out who can help with this on an ongoing basis) would be someone in another country who could get their hands on all of the essence trend editions and products they don't sell in the US. Snow Jam! All of the gel/mousse/sorbet eye shimmers! The non-FDA-approved colors!

And keep in mind that you are almost guaranteed to get drugstore things. That's just the nature of the beast. Some forumites in smaller towns just don't have access to the same lines as those in larger cities. 
I live in Germany but I have only maybe tried one or two things from Essence your post makes me want to try more.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

I wonder about the different FDA guidelines in overseas makeup. I am sure it is safe. I never thought to pick any up on any of my trips. Does anyone know a good Italian brand? My best friend is going to Italy in a couple of months. This may be my chance to pick up some.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder about the different FDA guidelines in overseas makeup. I am sure it is safe. I never thought to pick any up on any of my trips. Does anyone know a good Italian brand? My best friend is going to Italy in a couple of months. This may be my chance to pick up some.

Lalya Cosmetics. I've never used their makeup since it's not sold in the US but I have their nail polish and love their polishes.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Honestly, it's about what the person you're giving the gift to likes, not what you like. I know I personally think MAC is overpriced and would never want it, give me drug store (especially from asia!) makeup any day.

My favorite brand -- across all levels of price and prestige -- at the moment is a German drugstore brand that happens to also sell what seems to be only about a quarter of their line in the US. Their prices are slightly higher than Wet'n'Wild and NYC but lower than pretty much everything else, and I love their stuff. My essence collection, let me show you it. My dream (and one if these days, I should actively seek someone out who can help with this on an ongoing basis) would be someone in another country who could get their hands on all of the essence trend editions and products they don't sell in the US. Snow Jam! All of the gel/mousse/sorbet eye shimmers! The non-FDA-approved colors!

And keep in mind that you are almost guaranteed to get drugstore things. That's just the nature of the beast. Some forumites in smaller towns just don't have access to the same lines as those in larger cities. 
I live in Germany but I have only maybe tried one or two things from Essence your post makes me want to try more.


I just checked out Essence on Ulta's page and got SO excited when I saw they have a GWP right now... until I saw that it's a Justin Bieber "Believe" Tour tote bag with a $10 purchase.

I might have to pass on this one, lol.


----------



## slinka (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just checked out Essence on Ulta's page and got SO excited when I saw they have a GWP right now... until I saw that it's a Justin Bieber "Believe" Tour tote bag with a $10 purchase.

I might have to pass on this one, lol.

bahahahahaha *dying*


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank You!! I'm such a basic make-up gal that I can barely keep up with the brands here in the US let alone in a different country!!

For me, the key to international-or-not comes down to *shipping* internationally. Higher postage costs and dealing with Customs forms can be problematic (weird periodic anxiety issues over here). 
I have a US shipping address but since I am overseas a customs form is still needed. I have no idea why since our mail basically gets sent to NY then rerouted to us.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Honestly, it's about what the person you're giving the gift to likes, not what you like. I know I personally think MAC is overpriced and would never want it, give me drug store (especially from asia!) makeup any day.

My favorite brand -- across all levels of price and prestige -- at the moment is a German drugstore brand that happens to also sell what seems to be only about a quarter of their line in the US. Their prices are slightly higher than Wet'n'Wild and NYC but lower than pretty much everything else, and I love their stuff. My essence collection, let me show you it. My dream (and one if these days, I should actively seek someone out who can help with this on an ongoing basis) would be someone in another country who could get their hands on all of the essence trend editions and products they don't sell in the US. Snow Jam! All of the gel/mousse/sorbet eye shimmers! The non-FDA-approved colors!

And keep in mind that you are almost guaranteed to get drugstore things. That's just the nature of the beast. Some forumites in smaller towns just don't have access to the same lines as those in larger cities. 
I live in Germany but I have only maybe tried one or two things from Essence your post makes me want to try more.


I just checked out Essence on Ulta's page and got SO excited when I saw they have a GWP right now... until I saw that it's a Justin Bieber "Believe" Tour tote bag with a $10 purchase.

I might have to pass on this one, lol.


Lmao, I will have to check and see if they have some of the things I see over here.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 30, 2013)

I've added an amendment to the rules in regards to international shipping.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137818/secret-santa-rules-2013/0_100#post_2175443


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 1, 2013)

I love the idea of having an international santa, but the shipping prices are insane.  I won't be able to be an international santa.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 1, 2013)

Yea I won't be able to do international either.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok...I've been wondering this- If we sign up to be an international Santa, does that mean we are going to be matched with an international Santa, as well?...or, not necessarily?...or, do I have this all wrong?! Lol


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok...I've been wondering this- If we sign up to be an international Santa, does that mean we are going to be matched with an international Santa, as well?...or, not necessarily?...or, do I have this all wrong?! Lol

Last year I took all those who didn't want to ship outside the US and paired those ladies up, then I took the rest of the names on the list and paired them up. So while some said yes to international shipping they still may have shipped inside their own country depending on how the list ended up randomized.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Last year I took all those who didn't want to ship outside the US and paired those ladies up, then I took the rest of the names on the list and paired them up. So while some said yes to international shipping they still may have shipped inside their own country depending on how the list ended up randomized.

Got it! Thanks for clarifying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 1, 2013)

This sounds like so much fun.  I have started a swap pile because the circle swaps look so awesome, but I think I will be raiding it for this too!


----------



## sassyclassy0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

> I love the idea of having an international santa, but the shipping prices are insane.Â  I won't be able to be an international santa.


 I might be the one you need? I'm going to Asia this week and I'm from NYC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 2, 2013)

i was waiting for this  all year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 2, 2013)

This looks soooo exciting! I am most definitely doing this. 50 posts, here I come!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sassyclassy0111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the idea of having an international santa, but the shipping prices are insane.  I won't be able to be an international santa.


I might be the one you need? I'm going to Asia this week and I'm from NYC





Someone like you would be ideal then, but I don't get to pick my "Secret" Santa.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a little OT, but for those interested in "foreign" makeup, I thought it would be worth mentioning... After some *extensive* research on Amazon, (and I DO mean extensive), I found lots of really cool Asian makeup for sale (because I love it, too!) from the actual companies themselves, with direct shipping available to the US...however, there are a couple of undesirables  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The first is that they make you buy in multiples...usually 5 or 10 of the same product, but if it's a cool-looking eyeliner or sheet mask that only cost 75 cents US, I don't mind buying a dozen or so of them at that price because I plan on making some special themed Asian makeup gift/grab bags for my friends for Christmas...plus, I'm more than sure I could trade away any extras on here.. The second undesirable is shipping time... Although relatively inexpensive, (considering it's coming from the other side of the world,) I read in most of the reviews that shipping takes approximately a month and a half before packages arrive to the states..BUT... If you think about it, that's how long most of us wait for our Glossyboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is a little OT, but for those interested in "foreign" makeup, I thought it would be worth mentioning...

After some *extensive* research on Amazon, (and I DO mean extensive), I found lots of really cool Asian makeup for sale (because I love it, too!) from the actual companies themselves, with direct shipping available to the US...however, there are a couple of undesirables





The first is that they make you buy in multiples...usually 5 or 10 of the same product, but if it's a cool-looking eyeliner or sheet mask that only cost 75 cents US, I don't mind buying a dozen or so of them at that price because I plan on making some special themed Asian makeup gift/grab bags for my friends for Christmas...plus, I'm more than sure I could trade away any extras on here..

The second undesirable is shipping time... Although relatively inexpensive, (considering it's coming from the other side of the world,) I read in most of the reviews that shipping takes approximately a month and a half before packages arrive to the states..BUT... If you think about it, that's how long most of us wait for our Glossyboxes





Could you make a suggestion of brands that are available direct from the company?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 2, 2013)

> Could you make a suggestion of brands that are available direct from the company?


 Sure! I'm actually on my phone right now, but as soon as I get home this evening I'll be more than happy to post the list of the companies I've found..I believe there are five or six!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 2, 2013)

I like the idea of doing an Asian theme bag. I have to get creative with my gifts this year.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Could you make a suggestion of brands that are available direct from the company?

Missha is a Korean company, but has a US website, and you can buy through them:

http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=index


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 2, 2013)

> Even though the limit is $30, I might have to go a bit over. I don't have a lot of people I buy presents for, but I like to go crazy. My favorite part of the holiday season is shopping for gifts!


 Same here! I don't get to buy makeup for anyone really so I will most likely spoil my secret Santa. I am also a big time lushie so they might get a lot of that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Could you make a suggestion of brands that are available direct from the company?

Missha is a Korean company, but has a US website, and you can buy through them:

http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=index


I jumped on the Missha bandwagon months ago, when they had the free M Perfect BB Cream with purchase for new users.  I use it everyday, but other Asian brands that were not readily available, I would love to try.  I see alot of Asian brands on Amazon, but I am seeing different sellers, not direct companies.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here! I don't get to buy makeup for anyone really so I will most likely spoil my secret Santa. I am also a big time lushie so they might get a lot of that too





Yeah! No one that I typically buy presents for wears makeup or cares about that type of stuff. So this will be super fun for me! Getting to buy all the beauty stuff and wrapping it up!


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I jumped on the Missha bandwagon months ago, when they had the free M Perfect BB Cream with purchase for new users.  I use it everyday, but other Asian brands that were not readily available, I would love to try.  I see alot of Asian brands on Amazon, but I am seeing different sellers, not direct companies.
Skin79 has a Website for the U.S., if things haven't changed.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This year I'm doing wish lists a little different than last year. Instead of posting specific items like, "I'd love UD lipstick in Fiend" for example it'll be a list of likes and dislikes of certain products. For example:

The reason I'm going this route is because I'm going to treat it more as a "surprise box" akin to a subscription box in which the recipient has zero clue on what's coming. I want to avoid the posting of specific items on a list because if a recipient doesn't get that item then she (or he) may be disappointed. The list is more as a guidance for the Secret Santa since the gift should be a surprise and not a personal shopping list.

That sounds awesome! I would really love to participate this year. I am going to visit my parents in germany right before we send out the presents so this should be fun shopping for!!


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so awaiting the person I get to shop for.  I love doing stuff like this.  Can we just do it now?!?  Laugh.

Seriously. I need time to spy on them and figure out their brain!


----------



## Deareux (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Seriously. I need time to spy on them and figure out their brain!

You mean you aren't already spying on everyone?


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You mean you aren't already spying on everyone?






Oh, wouldn't _you_ like to know my spying habits.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, wouldn't _you_ like to know my spying habits.











More like stalking habits.


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
More like stalking habits.
Same difference =p


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so awaiting the person I get to shop for.  I love doing stuff like this.  Can we just do it now?!?  Laugh.

I know, right?? I would love to start shopping for my Secret Santa gift now!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know, right?? I would love to start shopping for my Secret Santa gift now!!
noooo don't start without me I haven't gotten my 50 posts yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 2, 2013)

i love these things...i can't wait...last secret santa thing i did was for work and i totally blew the allotted budget out of the water,lol. we had a $10 limit...i did like $50,lol...nothing better than spying and making someone's day!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay....TTanner ! Without giving away some of my favorites, (as I plan to include them in my Secret Santa gift if I were to get someone who enjoys international beauty/skincare products), check out Dr.Morita and Mutenka Cow Brand on Amazon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 3, 2013)

I am SO thankful for this Secret Santa thing this year.  I'm really looking forward to it because I just got word last night from my dear husband that he "gets" to go away for military TDY in 3 weeks for a few months meaning he "gets" to miss Halloween (which is my very favorite holiday [we do a family theme &amp; I've already made ALL our costumes . . . Despicable Me just won't be the same without "Gru" here.]) &amp; Christmas this year (FOR THE SECOND YEAR IN A ROW!).  I "get" to be home alone, once again, with my six kids without their daddy.  Talk about a bummer right?  I actually feel worse for him. . . at least I get to share Christmas with my kids.

So THANK YOU for putting this together Zadi!  This really will be a bright spot in a really emotionally rough month for me this year.  It will give me an opportunity to NOT dwell on my own emotions &amp; will allow me to really think about someone else &amp; give me a way to pass some time "stalking" someone else which will help to keep my mind off of things.  I can't wait to play Santa for someone else who loves make-up as much as I do.  I LOVE to buy make-up &amp; don't get to do it very often so it really will be a bright spot this season for me.  Thank you again for putting this together.  I know it's a lot of work for you, but know that it is totally making MY Christmas this year.

Counting down the days until November 1st. . .


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am SO thankful for this Secret Santa thing this year.  I'm really looking forward to it because I just got word last night from my dear husband that he "gets" to go away for military TDY in 3 weeks for a few months meaning he "gets" to miss Halloween (which is my very favorite holiday [we do a family theme &amp; I've already made ALL our costumes . . . Despicable Me just won't be the same without "Gru" here.]) &amp; Christmas this year (FOR THE SECOND YEAR IN A ROW!).  I "get" to be home alone, once again, with my six kids without their daddy.  Talk about a bummer right?  I actually feel worse for him. . . at least I get to share Christmas with my kids.

So THANK YOU for putting this together Zadi!  This really will be a bright spot in a really emotionally rough month for me this year.  It will give me an opportunity to NOT dwell on my own emotions &amp; will allow me to really think about someone else &amp; give me a way to pass some time "stalking" someone else which will help to keep my mind off of things.  I can't wait to play Santa for someone else who loves make-up as much as I do.  I LOVE to buy make-up &amp; don't get to do it very often so it really will be a bright spot this season for me.  Thank you again for putting this together.  I know it's a lot of work for you, but know that it is totally making MY Christmas this year.

Counting down the days until November 1st. . .  



 

well, i'm glad for you to be able to do this too. i know how it is my hubby missed our first anniversary being in iraq, and several holidays over the years with training and a tour in egypt. i'm so glad he's out now, feel bad it came by injury(but he's all better now, just a little less movement in one shoulder), though i do miss the moving around and seeing new places, i'm one of the weird people that liked that part,lol.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 3, 2013)

I think we are really going to have a good group of women for the Secret Santa.  I am looking forward to.  I am already window shopping.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 3, 2013)

I wish this kind of enthusiasm was in the Birthday Group.  I have sent numerous gifts out over the last year, having fun with it... But now my birthday came and went with not even a birthday card or private message, wishing me a happy birthday, from anyone in the group.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we are really going to have a good group of women for the Secret Santa.  I am looking forward to.  I am already window shopping.

So am I. Just finishing up a Halloween gift swap on FB. I love doing these


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish this kind of enthusiasm was in the Birthday Group.  I have sent numerous gifts out over the last year, having fun with it... But now my birthday came and went with not even a birthday card or private message, wishing me a happy birthday, from anyone in the group.  





Yikes, that is so sad.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah. I am SO very grateful I can still share it with my kids. This happened last year too so it's nothing new to me, it's just hard emotionally to be away from loved ones on Christmas. But that's why I'm really excited about secret Santa! It will keep my emotions in check &amp; get me really excited about Christmas. It's just what I need this year! I'm SO happy to be a member of such a fun forum full of the best make up addicts around!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 3, 2013)

I've already started some basic shopping for my SS.  Yay!!!! i'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am SO thankful for this Secret Santa thing this year.  I'm really looking forward to it because I just got word last night from my dear husband that he "gets" to go away for military TDY in 3 weeks for a few months meaning he "gets" to miss Halloween (which is my very favorite holiday [we do a family theme &amp; I've already made ALL our costumes . . . Despicable Me just won't be the same without "Gru" here.]) &amp; Christmas this year (FOR THE SECOND YEAR IN A ROW!).  I "get" to be home alone, once again, with my six kids without their daddy.  Talk about a bummer right?  I actually feel worse for him. . . at least I get to share Christmas with my kids.

So THANK YOU for putting this together Zadi!  This really will be a bright spot in a really emotionally rough month for me this year.  It will give me an opportunity to NOT dwell on my own emotions &amp; will allow me to really think about someone else &amp; give me a way to pass some time "stalking" someone else which will help to keep my mind off of things.  I can't wait to play Santa for someone else who loves make-up as much as I do.  I LOVE to buy make-up &amp; don't get to do it very often so it really will be a bright spot this season for me.  Thank you again for putting this together.  I know it's a lot of work for you, but know that it is totally making MY Christmas this year.

Counting down the days until November 1st. . .  





Must be tough for any Military family, I am sure! I hope this will bring you some cheer!


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 3, 2013)

> I wish this kind of enthusiasm was in the Birthday Group.Â  I have sent numerous gifts out over the last year, having fun with it... But now my birthday came and went with not even a birthday card or private message, wishing me a happy birthday,Â from anyone in the group.Â Â :icon_neut


 That's too bad. How does one even join the birthday group? I've messaged who I thought was the organizer twice about joining months ago and never hears back. I wish I was part of the group so I could send you something, you deserve it!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish this kind of enthusiasm was in the Birthday Group.  I have sent numerous gifts out over the last year, having fun with it... But now my birthday came and went with not even a birthday card or private message, wishing me a happy birthday, from anyone in the group.  





That's too bad. How does one even join the birthday group? I've messaged who I thought was the organizer twice about joining months ago and never hears back. I wish I was part of the group so I could send you something, you deserve it! 
The group administrator had to back out due to personal problems.  They left it up to each of us to message our addresses out and post our wishlist.  Zadidoll is in the group.  You could ask her.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish this kind of enthusiasm was in the Birthday Group.  I have sent numerous gifts out over the last year, having fun with it... But now my birthday came and went with not even a birthday card or private message, wishing me a happy birthday, from anyone in the group.  





That sucks!! I didn't know there was a birthday club.  Well Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 3, 2013)

oh, i need to be a part of that birthday group as well...sorry to hear you got scrooged on your bday!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wish this kind of enthusiasm was in the Birthday Group.  I have sent numerous gifts out over the last year, having fun with it... But now my birthday came and went with not even a birthday card or private message, wishing me a happy birthday, from anyone in the group.  





That's too bad. How does one even join the birthday group? I've messaged who I thought was the organizer twice about joining months ago and never hears back. I wish I was part of the group so I could send you something, you deserve it! 
The group administrator had to back out due to personal problems.  They left it up to each of us to message our addresses out and post our wishlist.  Zadidoll is in the group.  You could ask her.


She did? Oh no! I wish I was aware of that. I'm in the group mainly because I had to set the group up but I don't get any notifications from the group. I'll look into it and see what the next step will be.


----------



## rachelxoxo (Oct 3, 2013)

OOoo this sounds like so much fun! I can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 3, 2013)

> She did? Oh no! I wish I was aware of that. I'm in the group mainly because I had to set the group up but I don't get any notifications from the group. I'll look into it and see what the next step will be.


 It would be great if you could look into it! There seems to be a few people interested in joining which may help with the current lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## slinka (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That sucks!! I didn't know there was a birthday club.  Well Happy Belated Birthday.

I had no idea either!


----------



## heath67013 (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
She did? Oh no! I wish I was aware of that. I'm in the group mainly because I had to set the group up but I don't get any notifications from the group. I'll look into it and see what the next step will be.
I had a September birthday too, but didn't bother with it because of the lack of communication. I was told that it was unofficially decided that the members should send out their own birthday wish list and mailing info. That just seemed weird to me. I didn't want to presumptuous.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Relax Trekkers take a deep breath and calm down, it's not so bad to be 7 people instead of 8, it's still a lot of company  My dog and I always celebrate Christmas just 1 person 1 dog and it is not that bad really.

I don't think you get the point. It's a big deal to her that her husband isn't their to spend Christmas with the family! It's not about how many people its about who's there. Even think about her kids missing their dad on Christmas! It's hard when one of your parents is missing from a special holiday!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 3, 2013)

> I don't think you get the point. It's a big deal to her that her husband isn't their to spend Christmas with the family! It's not about how many people its about who's there. Even think about her kids missing their dad on Christmas! It's hard when one of your parents is missing from a special holiday!Â


 THIS. All of it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 3, 2013)

Agreed! I'm so excited to join Secret Santa!



> I don't think you get the point. It's a big deal to her that her husband isn't their to spend Christmas with the family! It's not about how many people its about who's there. Even think about her kids missing their dad on Christmas! It's hard when one of your parents is missing from a special holiday!Â


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't think you get the point. It's a big deal to her that her husband isn't their to spend Christmas with the family! It's not about how many people its about who's there. Even think about her kids missing their dad on Christmas! It's hard when one of your parents is missing from a special holiday! 

You are so spot on 






But don't worry about her, I'm pretty sure she's just a troll.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am SO thankful for this Secret Santa thing this year.  I'm really looking forward to it because I just got word last night from my dear husband that he "gets" to go away for military TDY in 3 weeks for a few months meaning he "gets" to miss Halloween (which is my very favorite holiday [we do a family theme &amp; I've already made ALL our costumes . . . Despicable Me just won't be the same without "Gru" here.]) &amp; Christmas this year (FOR THE SECOND YEAR IN A ROW!).  I "get" to be home alone, once again, with my six kids without their daddy.  Talk about a bummer right?  I actually feel worse for him. . . at least I get to share Christmas with my kids.

So THANK YOU for putting this together Zadi!  This really will be a bright spot in a really emotionally rough month for me this year.  It will give me an opportunity to NOT dwell on my own emotions &amp; will allow me to really think about someone else &amp; give me a way to pass some time "stalking" someone else which will help to keep my mind off of things.  I can't wait to play Santa for someone else who loves make-up as much as I do.  I LOVE to buy make-up &amp; don't get to do it very often so it really will be a bright spot this season for me.  Thank you again for putting this together.  I know it's a lot of work for you, but know that it is totally making MY Christmas this year.

Counting down the days until November 1st. . .  



 

I enjoyed Secret Santa last year and I know that the majority of ladies last year had a blast with it as well. I hope you have a wonderful experience with Secret Santa this year. Only a few more weeks before I open it up officially for sign ups!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeuptheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Relax Trekkers take a deep breath and calm down, it's not so bad to be 7 people instead of 8, it's still a lot of company  My dog and I always celebrate Christmas just 1 person 1 dog and it is not that bad really.

I don't think you get the point. It's a big deal to her that her husband isn't their to spend Christmas with the family! It's not about how many people its about who's there. Even think about her kids missing their dad on Christmas! It's hard when one of your parents is missing from a special holiday! 


Unfortunately, Makeupthecat has done several things and as such has been auto-banned due to the amount of infractions she's received. In most cases I do not go into why a person has been banned however in this case I will simply state that there were several complaints issued against her by various members in various posts. She had been warned several times by me and other moderators not only unofficially outside our infraction system but also via the infraction system. She chose to continue to violate the rules despite being shown which rules she was violating and warned that any further violations would result in infractions. As a result both her accounts have been banned from MUT.

I'm sorry that we were unable to prevent her from making insensitive comments towards trekkersangel. The comments were insensitive and uncalled for and MakeupTalk especially the Secret Santa group is not a place for those who wants to post such comments.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Unfortunately, Makeupthecat has done several things and as such has been auto-banned due to the amount of infractions she's received. In most cases I do not go into why a person has been banned however in this case I will simply state that there were several complaints issued against her by various members in various posts. She had been warned several times by me and other moderators not only unofficially outside our infraction system but also via the infraction system. She chose to continue to violate the rules despite being shown which rules she was violating and warned that any further violations would result in infractions. As a result both her accounts have been banned from MUT.

I'm sorry that we were unable to prevent her from making insensitive comments towards trekkersangel. The comments were insensitive and uncalled for and MakeupTalk especially the Secret Santa group is not a place for those who wants to post such comments.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 4, 2013)

I may, or may not have already bought wrapping paper. and ribbon. and bows. Eeeeeee!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 4, 2013)

I've already purchased some things on Hautelook in anticipation of the holidays for reasonably priced gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish this kind of enthusiasm was in the Birthday Group.  I have sent numerous gifts out over the last year, having fun with it... But now my birthday came and went with not even a birthday card or private message, wishing me a happy birthday, from anyone in the group.  





Sorry to  hear that! Hope you get a great secret santa.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 4, 2013)

> Unfortunately, Makeupthecat has done several things and as such has been auto-banned due to the amount of infractions she's received. In most cases I do not go into why a person has been banned however in this case I will simply state that there were several complaints issued against her by various members in various posts. She had been warned several times by me and other moderators not only unofficially outside our infraction system but also via the infraction system. She chose to continue to violate the rules despite being shown which rules she was violating and warned that any further violations would result in infractions. As a result both her accounts have been banned from MUT. I'm sorry that we were unable to prevent her from making insensitive comments towards trekkersangel. The comments were insensitive and uncalled for and MakeupTalk especially the Secret Santa group is not a place for those who wants to post such comments.


 Thank you all for your kind words. I really have skin of steel &amp; don't get offended even when someone says things that seem insensitive. After all, "no one can make you feel inferior without your consent!" So lets all smile, shop, &amp; play with make-up! I hope you all are leaving hints &amp; clues in your MUT posts because I'm gonna be stalking you if I'm your secret Santa! SO excited!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah. I am SO very grateful I can still share it with my kids. This happened last year too so it's nothing new to me, it's just hard emotionally to be away from loved ones on Christmas. But that's why I'm really excited about secret Santa! It will keep my emotions in check &amp; get me really excited about Christmas. It's just what I need this year! I'm SO happy to be a member of such a fun forum full of the best make up addicts around!

I get what you are saying for the holidays is just me and the hubby since we live overseas. I do tend to get homesick at that time since I am used to huge family gatherings.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I came home two days before Christmas on my last assignment. It was the BEST for everyone.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've already purchased some things on Hautelook in anticipation of the holidays for reasonably priced gifts.

It's never too early to start plotting, er planning.





I had a lot of fun with this last year and cannot wait for this year!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't wait for Black Friday! I could probably get $60 worth of stuff for my SS for $30 with sales &amp; discounts. I hope Sephora has good sales this year like they did last year.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 4, 2013)

This will be the first year I've ever paid attention to black Friday sales at Ulta and Sephora! Very excited!!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I wonder how many will actually participate.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2013)

Last year we had about 40 participants, or 40 pairs, one of the two. Looks like we may have about that this year as well.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last year we had about 40 participants, or 40 pairs, one of the two. Looks like we may have about that this year as well.

Zadi-Is there a method to your matching madness??


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2013)

I put all the names - by screenname - in an Excel sheet then alphabetize the list. I first do all the "US only" people first and stick it into http://www.random.org/ and it's mix things up. I take the new list and pair it to the first and that's how my pairs are done. Then I take everyone else - those who don't mind shipping internationally and my internationals and do the same. From there it's a matter of contacting everyone.


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put all the names - by screenname - in an Excel sheet then alphabetize the list. I first do all the "US only" people first and stick it into http://www.random.org/ and it's mix things up. I take the new list and pair it to the first and that's how my pairs are done. Then I take everyone else - those who don't mind shipping internationally and my internationals and do the same. From there it's a matter of contacting everyone.

That's a lot of work! Thank you for doing this!!


----------



## shabs (Oct 4, 2013)

I recommend using elfster.com == Used it before and it works wonderfully for small and big groups.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I came home two days before Christmas on my last assignment. It was the BEST for everyone.

That must have been a great surprise!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put all the names - by screenname - in an Excel sheet then alphabetize the list. I first do all the "US only" people first and stick it into http://www.random.org/ and it's mix things up. I take the new list and pair it to the first and that's how my pairs are done. Then I take everyone else - those who don't mind shipping internationally and my internationals and do the same. From there it's a matter of contacting everyone.

That's a lot of work! Thank you for doing this!!


I agree thanks!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 4, 2013)

> I put all the names - by screenname - in an Excel sheet then alphabetize the list. I first do all the "US only" people first and stick it into http://www.random.org/ and it's mix things up. I take the new list and pair it to the first and that's how my pairs are done. Then I take everyone else - those who don't mind shipping internationally and my internationals and do the same. From there it's a matter of contacting everyone.


 You are too kind Zadi, thank you so much &lt;3


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 5, 2013)

What fun! I'll have to post like a demon to get up to speed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For us international posters do you try and match us with others in our country or is it just random? I'd actually love to get a US 'santa' but won't be able to send certain things like nail polishes due to ^%%^&amp;% mail restrictions in Australia.


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 5, 2013)

Gahhh, is there some way of editting posts I'm missing. I hit post too early.







For us international posters do you try and match us with others in our country or is it just random? I'd actually love to get a US 'santa' but won't be able to send certain things like nail polishes due to ^%%^&amp;% mail restrictions in Australia.

So while I'd love an international swap, it'll have to be with someone who is OK with the limitations (no nail polishes or fragrances). We seem to be able to receive these but not send them here...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gahhh, is there some way of editting posts I'm missing. I hit post too early.






For us international posters do you try and match us with others in our country or is it just random? I'd actually love to get a US 'santa' but won't be able to send certain things like nail polishes due to ^%%^&amp;% mail restrictions in Australia.

So while I'd love an international swap, it'll have to be with someone who is OK with the limitations (no nail polishes or fragrances). We seem to be able to receive these but not send them here...

Hi Last Contrast!  Underneath each post you make, you should see a little icon that looks like a pencil.  If you click that, you can go back and edit your post within 24 hours. 



 This will be my first Secret Santa so I'll let Zadi answer your question on the international matchups!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gahhh, is there some way of editting posts I'm missing. I hit post too early.






For us international posters do you try and match us with others in our country or is it just random? I'd actually love to get a US 'santa' but won't be able to send certain things like nail polishes due to ^%%^&amp;% mail restrictions in Australia.

So while I'd love an international swap, it'll have to be with someone who is OK with the limitations (no nail polishes or fragrances). We seem to be able to receive these but not send them here...

I shouldn't say this, but...  They don't always enforce the restrictions.  I received a package (in the US) from Australia this past spring that was exclusively nail polish (something like eight bottles of Max Factor Fantasy Fire, some of which went to other people, but most of which stayed with me) despite the ban on sending it out of the country!  (And it took less time to get here than my Birchboxes and ipsy bags take despite the fact that it had to go through two sets of Customs screenings, not to mention go from one side of the Pacific Ocean to the other, but that's a whole separate thing.)

But all countries have restrictions, so anyone signing up for an international Santa should be aware of this -- and specifically be aware of what they can't send *to* a particular destination country.  I had *no clue* I couldn't send meat, nuts, or fruit to Australia until I tried to send a care package including some of the food items Oregon is best-known for to someone there (sorry, no raw hazelnuts or dried cranberries for you!).  

(And you wold be surprised at how often nail polish and fragrance show up specifically on DO NOT WANT lists.  As a side note, you actually *can* send and receive oil-based perfume.  It's just alcohol-based that is forbidden.  I wear almost exclusively perfume oil, and I participate in a forum for a certain company that makes nothing but perfume oil, and people in the US and Australia swap stuff back and forth all the time, and the company itself has a solid Australian customer base that they send orders directly to.  The key here is to call it "essential oil" instead of "perfume."  It's not a lie, and it's more accurate since most people interpret "perfume" as eau de parfum/toilette, which *are* alcohol-based.  The reason perfume is on that list is due to the flammability of alcohol -- the exact way they put it on the Australia Post site is "perfumery products with flammable solvents" -- and oil-based stuff isn't considered to be flammable.)


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm also a part time perfumer. I wonder if it would be kosher to send my secret giftee a custom made fragrance (if they like perfumes) in addition to other stuff.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 5, 2013)

> I'm also a part time perfumer. I wonder if it would be kosher to send my secret giftee a custom made fragrance (if they like perfumes) in addition to other stuff.


 Please, Please, PLEASE can you be my Secret Santa???!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

> Please, Please, PLEASE can you be my Secret Santa???!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanya0949 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm SO excited!!! I love Secret Santa, I can't wait! Thank you Zadi for organizing this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm also a part time perfumer. I wonder if it would be kosher to send my secret giftee a custom made fragrance (if they like perfumes) in addition to other stuff.
I think that would be cool!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 5, 2013)

This sounds so fun. I love how much thought has gone into it. I just need a few more posts beforehand. Keep posting, less lurking. Haha. I hope all you MUT ladies are having a lovely weekend!


----------



## slinka (Oct 5, 2013)

I think you perfumers are really cool! Wish I knew how/had the resources on hand to mess around with that! I think so long as someone has specifically said they can't tolerate/use perfume (asthma, allergies, etc.) than it would be a neat little add-on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

> I think you perfumers are really cool! Wish I knew how/had the resources on hand to mess around with that! I think so long as someone has specifically said they can't tolerate/use perfume (asthma, allergies, etc.) than it would be a neat little add-on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's actually fairly easy, you just have to experiment and adjust a lot. I'm a natural perfumer, so the oils I buy are costly but no synthetic can replicate the authentic scent. Authentic natural jasmine, rose, and osmanthus are heavenly, but hella expensive.


----------



## slinka (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's actually fairly easy, you just have to experiment and adjust a lot. I'm a natural perfumer, so the oils I buy are costly but no synthetic can replicate the authentic scent. Authentic natural jasmine, rose, and osmanthus are heavenly, but hella expensive.

See, I have a few natural oils which are safe for skin (I make bath salts and other natural spa-type things for the body.) I think I'm down to peppermint, jasmine, sandalwood and something else (I obviously haven't made anything in a little bit-Recently moved and all =p), but never tried making a perfume from them. And yeah- They are Crazy expensive!! I guess that's why I never made any...don't want to invest in even more lol.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

> See, I have a few natural oils which are safe for skin (I make bath salts and other natural spa-type things for the body.) I think I'm down to peppermint, jasmine, sandalwood and something else (I obviously haven't made anything in a little bit-Recently moved and all =p), but never tried making a perfume from them. And yeah- They are Crazy expensive!! I guess that's why I never made any...don't want to invest in even more lol.


 I think I have about 35 oils in my collection. Most of them I buy 15ml at a time except for the expensive ones which I buy around 5ml at a time. But they do last quite a while.


----------



## mermuse (Oct 5, 2013)

I hope people can have the chance to extend their special talents into their gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope people can have the chance to extend their special talents into their gifts






Me too! If my secret santa wants to knit me mittens or a hat, I'd be all up for that! Or if they want to knit my cats some mittens, that'd be awesome too! If someone does indeed send me Kitten Mittens, I'll be posting tons of pics!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 5, 2013)

> > I hope people can have the chance to extend their special talents into their gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Me too! If my secret santa wants to knit me mittens or a hat, I'd be all up for that! Or if they want to knit my cats some mittens, that'd be awesome too!


 I agree with all of this I love home made gifts. I'm in my early 30s and still make friendship bracelets. I'm planning on doing a cool jewelry project for all the ladies on my christmas list and was going to add my secret santa person to the list.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 5, 2013)

You ladies sound so talented. I think homemade gifts are a fun idea. Unique and personable! I would love to learn how to knit. It would fit in perfectly with my scarf obsession. And, perfume making just sounds cool.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 5, 2013)

All of this talk is getting me so excited!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I wish I was crafty enough to make things. I try sometimes but I'm not any good at it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 5, 2013)

> All of this talk is getting me so excited!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I wish I was crafty enough to make things. I try sometimes but I'm not any good at it.Â


 LOL! I know, right ?? I can already see everyone opening up their gifts with cute homemade extras like scarfs and perfume..and then my poor SS would be like "Why are there broken popsicle sticks in my box??"


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL! I know, right ?? I can already see everyone opening up their gifts with cute homemade extras like scarfs and perfume..and then my poor SS would be like "Why are there broken popsicle sticks in my box??"

If I was your SS, I wouldn't mind something made out of popsicle sticks! It's cute! Maybe a makeup brush holder?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 5, 2013)

> If I was your SS, I wouldn't mind something made out of popsicle sticks! It's cute! Maybe a makeup brush holder?


 I think you're giving some of us too much credit for our crafting "skills." And by "some of us," I mean "forumites named Meagan."


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 5, 2013)

> Me too! If my secret santa wants to knit me mittens or a hat, I'd be all up for that! Or if they want to knit my cats some mittens, that'd be awesome too! If someone does indeed send me Kitten Mittens, I'll be posting tons of pics!


 I am an excellent knitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah I am not so crafty. I would love to be but I am just not crafty.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 5, 2013)

> Allof this talk is getting me so excited!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I wish I was crafty enough to make things. I try sometimes but I'm not any good at it.Â


 I included a handmade bracelet as an extra for my giftee last year. Another fun extra to include something for their pets out they've mentioned them. Secret Santa got my, at the time, kitten a cat toy.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am an excellent knitter





Can you knit cat sized mittens?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think you're giving some of us too much credit for our crafting "skills." And by "some of us," I mean "forumites named Meagan."

Are you good at baking? I wouldn't mind homemade brownies in my SS box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm so excited for this!!  It reminds me of the swaps I see on youtube which I've always wanted to do, lol! Yay


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2013)

So this happened today, and I feel like sharing here due to the Christmas content:  I was driving over to the Pacifica warehouse sale, and I saw a banner across a street that said, "WELCOME TO THE NORTHWEST CHRISTMAS VILLAGE!"  On one corner of the street, there was a Christmas tree lot *with actual Christmas trees*.  I got *pissed*.  We don't have our Secret Santa assignments!  I haven't even ordered my Halloween perfume!  It's seventy degrees!  I have the air conditioning going in my car!  What the *hell* are Christmas tree lots doing going up *now*?  Then I remembered what city I live in, looked around, and noticed the no-parking sandwich board signs that film/tv production crews use to block the street off for parking.  Okay, these people are allowed to live and not experience agonizing deaths.  Except on camera.  This could only be _Grimm_.  

(And then there were *more* of those no-parking boards piled up on the sidewalk right in front of the Pacifica warehouse and all over the streets in that area.  That's a pretty large part of town for them to have boarded off like that even if there wasn't anyplace for them to have the productions equipment right by the Christmas tree lot.  Those streets are narrow and maze-like, and I'm fairly certain that the street plan was designed by someone on acid with all of the curves, short blocks, roundabouts, dead ends, etc.  I'm really curious to see what that episode looks like.  There were also a lot of STREET CLOSED signs piled all over the place, but there's a marathon tomorrow, and those signs could be due to that as well.)


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 6, 2013)

So they're filming an episode of Grimm?


----------



## meaganola (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah, that's my conclusion because it's filmed here, so I'm always coming across that sandwich board no-parking signage in random parts of the city, and it's the only thing I'm aware is filming right now. It just seemed bizarrely synchronic that I stumbled upon something for a Christmas scene right when I was headed to Pacifica to see if there was anything I could pick up and tuck away for Secret Santa. It's jarring to see Christmas stuff anywhere other than Fred Meyer since it's October and so warm I had my AC running in my car.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 6, 2013)

> Can you knit cat sized mittens?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahaha probably


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 6, 2013)

Now I want to knit some kitten mittens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 6, 2013)

I try to make homemade gifts but they don't always look that great lol. I can make brush holders though!

The handmade perfume idea is so cool!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 6, 2013)

Woot! I did it! 50 posts! Secret Santa, here I come!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 6, 2013)

> Woot! I did it! 50 posts! Secret Santa, here I come!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay for you !!!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats! I am slowly getting there. Halfway!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 6, 2013)

> Congrats! I am slowly getting there. Halfway!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good luck! It's pretty easy as long as you just post every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 6, 2013)

I just made some magnets and some necklace pendents. I'm planning on tucking away some for secret Santa.


----------



## sbeam36 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yay! This sounds like fun! I can't wait to go and do some shopping


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 6, 2013)

OH MAH GAWWD! Foreign makeup lovers unite!!!

https://www.yojiya.co.jp/english/


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 6, 2013)

This sounds like so much fun. I can't wait to sign up!


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 7, 2013)

I definitely want to participate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

There are some really great ideas on her. I think my 2 puppies would love an organic treat or toy. I love the idea of something personalized. I also like the idea of buying a gift for someone's young daughter. I wish I knew what to buy my person. There have been some amazing sells at Ulta.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm so going to participate in this this year. So many kids (nieces and nephews!) in my family these days that we adults don't do much in the way of gift exchanging, and last year I found myself really missing shopping for someone like that!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so going to participate in this this year. So many kids (nieces and nephews!) in my family these days that we adults don't do much in the way of gift exchanging, and last year I found myself really missing shopping for someone like that!

I just have a really bad gift-giving situation in my family.  I have people to buy stuff for, but they keep me at arm's length and/or actively push me away (the last straw actually involved a Christmas present), so I just have to take a stab in the dark and hope they at least pretend to like whatever I get them.  I had so much fun shopping for this exchange last year that I wish I could do them more often!  Much less family nastiness, and I think we've already covered my fondness for cart Tetris.  I think of this as a variation of that since you're trying to figure out how to get the most awesome stuff for the amount you can spend.  You're just not typically using an actual shopping cart for it since chances are that you will be hitting several different stores!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so going to participate in this this year. So many kids (nieces and nephews!) in my family these days that we adults don't do much in the way of gift exchanging, and last year I found myself really missing shopping for someone like that!

I just have a really bad gift-giving situation in my family.  I have people to buy stuff for, but they keep me at arm's length and/or actively push me away (the last straw actually involved a Christmas present), so I just have to take a stab in the dark and hope they at least pretend to like whatever I get them.  I had so much fun shopping for this exchange last year that I wish I could do them more often!  Much less family nastiness, and I think we've already covered my fondness for cart Tetris.  I think of this as a variation of that since you're trying to figure out how to get the most awesome stuff for the amount you can spend.  You're just not typically using an actual shopping cart for it since chances are that you will be hitting several different stores!


I know what you mean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then when it comes for gifts for ME...I'm appreciative of everything, but I like the idea of exchanging gifts with ladies on here, who GET the things I like! To my family, "she likes makeup" = one of those dollar store holiday sets for kids, or those cheap lotion and soap baskets...which, yeah, the thought is nice, and I'd never be rude about it...but here, people can understand "Oh, she loves colored eyeliners and shimmery eyeshadows and is just DYING to try something from Lush!" And I can be equally excited to try to "get" what will make someone else excited. Fun!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Even though the limit is $30, I might have to go a bit over. I don't have a lot of people I buy presents for, but I like to go crazy. My favorite part of the holiday season is shopping for gifts!
Same here! I don't get to buy makeup for anyone really so I will most likely spoil my secret Santa. I am also a big time lushie so they might get a lot of that too





Ha, you'd be my ideal! I have never tried Lush, and it's #1 on my "stuff I want to try" list!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish this kind of enthusiasm was in the Birthday Group.  I have sent numerous gifts out over the last year, having fun with it... But now my birthday came and went with not even a birthday card or private message, wishing me a happy birthday, from anyone in the group.  





Aw. I really didn't even know about the birthday group, but it sounds like something I should participate in!


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 7, 2013)

Gift buying is something I totally love, especially when you can buy people something they wouldn't have bought themselves. I'm embarassed to say I come from a family of gift card swappers


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish this kind of enthusiasm was in the Birthday Group.  I have sent numerous gifts out over the last year, having fun with it... But now my birthday came and went with not even a birthday card or private message, wishing me a happy birthday, from anyone in the group.  





Aw. I really didn't even know about the birthday group, but it sounds like something I should participate in!


With all the interest in the birthday group, I think it will be a great group once the moderators get the group lead figured out.  I look forward to finding out more about the new members interested in it.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm a Lush Lover as well &amp; just so happen to live 20 minutes from one. Whomever I get to buy for will definitely be getting some Lush Love in their gift from me!


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Haha, I need a lushie- I'm a Lush Virgin =p


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I need a lushie- I'm a Lush Virgin =p
 

I'm a lush virgin as well.  I keep considering it, but then a different makeup or skincare item catches my eye and I spend my available funds on those instead.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

> Haha, I need a lushie- I'm a Lush Virgin =p Â


 Me, too!! I'm dying to try their lip scrub!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me, too!! I'm dying to try their lip scrub!!
Their popcorn scrub is to die for! It tastes just like kettle corn.

I will most definitely be going out to Lush for my secret santa, after seeing all of this


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their popcorn scrub is to die for! It tastes just like kettle corn.

I will most definitely be going out to Lush for my secret santa, after seeing all of this





They have such unique flavors! I think that's what intrigues me most!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their popcorn scrub is to die for! It tastes just like kettle corn.

I will most definitely be going out to Lush for my secret santa, after seeing all of this





They have such unique flavors! I think that's what intrigues me most!

Some of the Lush items I really want are in store only.  When i looked up the store locator, it still says coming soon for the closest one.  It has said that for months now.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 7, 2013)

oh my gosh, lush virgins! Lush is seriously amazing. I'm a HUGE lushie. Unfortunately I don't live near a store but I try my best to stop at a store whenever I am near one.

The mint julips lip scrub and honey trap lip balm is my faveeee!

All of their holiday items on Lush UK's site look amazing!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know what you mean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then when it comes for gifts for ME...I'm appreciative of everything, but I like the idea of exchanging gifts with ladies on here, who GET the things I like! To my family, "she likes makeup" = one of those dollar store holiday sets for kids, or those cheap lotion and soap baskets...which, yeah, the thought is nice, and I'd never be rude about it...but here, people can understand "Oh, she loves colored eyeliners and shimmery eyeshadows and is just DYING to try something from Lush!" And I can be equally excited to try to "get" what will make someone else excited. Fun!
This happened to me last year!  I was appreciative for the thoughtfulness but the stuff never ended up getting used.  I only have one relative who understands, my aunt buys more beauty products than I do.  So it will be fun to have a someone else to buy something nice for.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh my gosh, lush virgins! Lush is seriously amazing. I'm a HUGE lushie. Unfortunately I don't live near a store but I try my best to stop at a store whenever I am near one.

The mint julips lip scrub and honey trap lip balm is my faveeee!

All of their holiday items on Lush UK's site look amazing!!!

Omgoodness...do they ship to the states?? (please say no.)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Omgoodness...do they ship to the states?? (please say no.)







YES YES YES! Sorry I'm an enabler and must live vicariously through others. I personally haven't shopped through the UK's website but will probably end up doing so quite soon! Sometimes it can be much cheaper than if you were to buy it from the US!  

btw, there is a Lush thread!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

YES YES YES! Sorry I'm an enabler and must live vicariously through others. I personally haven't shopped through the UK's website but will probably end up doing so quite soon! Sometimes it can be much cheaper than if you were to buy it from the US!

btw, there is a Lush thread!!

*Runs off to find the Lush thread*


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 7, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125606/official-lush-thread/240

there you go!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

The deal with the gift-giving situation in my family is

that I was getting pressure to spend more time with my nephews, so I thought, okay, I'll give them each a roll of quarters and take them to Ground Kontrol and Big-Ass Sandwiches!  They've never been to either.  That will be cool.  But then the outing kept getting rescheduled by my brother and sister-in-law when they got a better offer whatever day had originally been set.  One time in particular, I was going to combine the annual school supply shopping trip (which also gets moved around by them multiple times every year for the same reason.  And I had tried to give them trips to movies for their birthdays, but *those* kept getting postponed and canceled, and so I gave up on those.  One movie trip got canceled *when I was in the car heading to their house to pick up Elder Nephew*) with this.  At the last minute, my sister-in-law emailed me to say that they were canceling the arcade part because they were going watertubing down the river (and then she invited me to go with them -- when I showed up to pick them up and was clearly not dressed to go anywhere other than Target for school supplies.  I think she waited until then because she knew I would say no if she waited and didn't ask ahead of time when she sent me the email because she was afraid I would accept the invitation).  And instead of letting me take them to this cool experience for their first times to both places (which was the whole point), my brother started taking them there himself. 

The last straw was on Christmas a year later when we finally set a date and carved it in stone (the exact words I used) so I could take them on my birthday four weeks later -- and I made a specific comment about how this would be the first time in about twenty years that I did something on my birthday, so it was kind of a fortieth birthday present to myself!  It was the first time in about twenty years that I was actually *doing* something for my birthday.  I talked about how excited I was about this and how I hadn't made any other birthday plans specifically because I could either do this or go out and do something else with coworkers (because I don't really have any friends in this town) for my birthday (because I was broke and had to pick one thing to do) *directly to my brother* for three weeks (at the time, I was on his bar trivia team, so I saw him every Tuesday).  Then the Sunday before it was all supposed to go down, I got a text message that it might be canceled because it was snowing, and they were going to go to their friends' cabin and have snowball fights.  I asked when they would know for sure, and I was told Monday.  Okay.  Maybe I can make some backup plans with coworkers on Tuesday after he lets me know.  Tuesday came and went with no answer.  He had decided (but hadn't told me.  He claimed that he did, but the last text message I had from him specifically said Monday) that he would tell me Tuesday *night* when he saw me in-person at trivia, and it was indeed canceled.  That meant I had three days to scramble for something else to do on my FORTIETH BIRTHDAY, and three days is not enough time to get something arranged with my coworkers.  Starting to arrange things on Tuesday *might* have been doable, but Wednesday was not happening.  I was *livid* (and "livid" in this case means "cried in the shower for twenty minutes") because he wrecked my birthday and to this day doesn't acknowledge any concept that I have any right to be upset.  You can be damned sure that this wouldn't have happened if it had been *his* birthday*.

This is standard behavior with my brother.  He refuses to discuss any conflict and just pretends he has *no clue* what is wrong.  No, actually, he doesn't pretend that he doesn't understand.  He pretends that *nothing is wrong*, period.  I spent too many years fighting with friends and actually *working things out* to be able to do that.  I'm just an imposition and obligation to them.  I did end up going to a movie with a friend, but she's someone I met through him, and he treats her more like a sister and aunt to his kids than he will deign to treat me (pretty much the only times I get to see them is if she's babysitting them and invites me along), so f*** him.  (I think the only reason she went to the movie with me was out of pity because *she* was able to figure out how upset I was about the short-notice cancellation.)
The ironic thing is that I was originally going to move somewhere far away before I ended up here, but the move plans imploded at pretty much literally the last minute (my wallet -- with my license, debit card, credit card, and gas money -- went missing when I went to grab it and walk out the door one last time.  I think someone ducked into my apartment when I was moving stuff to the storage pod and stole it.  Because of that, I couldn't go any further than my dad's house until I got new cards, and I've just kind of been stuck in the area ever since), and I ended up here in the area where I grew up.  My grandmother had said many times over the years that it would be nice if I lived closer to my nephews so I could see them more often than when I was living in Seattle.  Now that I'm living down here (coincidentally on the bus line that goes to the hospital where I was born and two blocks from the pizza place my family went to at least once a month when I was in college), I see them *less* than when I lived 150 miles away, and that's even with *trying* to see them.  

So.  Yeah.  This board is a hell of a lot more like my family than my actual family.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The deal with the gift-giving situation in my family is

that I was getting pressure to spend more time with my nephews, so I thought, okay, I'll give them each a roll of quarters and take them to Ground Kontrol and Big-Ass Sandwiches!  They've never been to either.  That will be cool.  But then the outing kept getting rescheduled by my brother and sister-in-law when they got a better offer whatever day had originally been set.  One time in particular, I was going to combine the annual school supply shopping trip (which also gets moved around by them multiple times every year for the same reason.  And I had tried to give them trips to movies for their birthdays, but *those* kept getting postponed and canceled, and so I gave up on those.  One movie trip got canceled *when I was in the car heading to their house to pick up Elder Nephew*) with this.  At the last minute, my sister-in-law emailed me to say that they were canceling the arcade part because they were going watertubing down the river (and then she invited me to go with them -- when I showed up to pick them up and was clearly not dressed to go anywhere other than Target for school supplies.  I think she waited until then because she knew I would say no if she waited and didn't ask ahead of time when she sent me the email because she was afraid I would accept the invitation).  And instead of letting me take them to this cool experience for their first times to both places (which was the whole point), my brother started taking them there himself.

The last straw was on Christmas a year later when we finally set a date and carved it in stone (the exact words I used) so I could take them on my birthday four weeks later -- and I made a specific comment about how this would be the first time in about twenty years that I did something on my birthday, so it was kind of a fortieth birthday present to myself!  It was the first time in about twenty years that I was actually *doing* something for my birthday.  I talked about how excited I was about this and how I hadn't made any other birthday plans specifically because I could either do this or go out and do something else with coworkers (because I don't really have any friends in this town) for my birthday (because I was broke and had to pick one thing to do) *directly to my brother* for three weeks (at the time, I was on his bar trivia team, so I saw him every Tuesday).  Then the Sunday before it was all supposed to go down, I got a text message that it might be canceled because it was snowing, and they were going to go to their friends' cabin and have snowball fights.  I asked when they would know for sure, and I was told Monday.  Okay.  Maybe I can make some backup plans with coworkers on Tuesday after he lets me know.  Tuesday came and went with no answer.  He had decided (but hadn't told me.  He claimed that he did, but the last text message I had from him specifically said Monday) that he would tell me Tuesday *night* when he saw me in-person at trivia, and it was indeed canceled.  That meant I had three days to scramble for something else to do on my FORTIETH BIRTHDAY, and three days is not enough time to get something arranged with my coworkers.  Starting to arrange things on Tuesday *might* have been doable, but Wednesday was not happening.  I was *livid* (and "livid" in this case means "cried in the shower for twenty minutes") because he wrecked my birthday and to this day doesn't acknowledge any concept that I have any right to be upset.  You can be damned sure that this wouldn't have happened if it had been *his* birthday*.

This is standard behavior with my brother.  He refuses to discuss any conflict and just pretends he has *no clue* what is wrong.  No, actually, he doesn't pretend that he doesn't understand.  He pretends that *nothing is wrong*, period.  I spent too many years fighting with friends and actually *working things out* to be able to do that.  I'm just an imposition and obligation to them.  I did end up going to a movie with a friend, but she's someone I met through him, and he treats her more like a sister and aunt to his kids than he will deign to treat me (pretty much the only times I get to see them is if she's babysitting them and invites me along), so f*** him.  (I think the only reason she went to the movie with me was out of pity because *she* was able to figure out how upset I was about the short-notice cancellation.)
The ironic thing is that I was originally going to move somewhere far away before I ended up here, but the move plans imploded at pretty much literally the last minute (my wallet -- with my license, debit card, credit card, and gas money -- went missing when I went to grab it and walk out the door one last time.  I think someone ducked into my apartment when I was moving stuff to the storage pod and stole it.  Because of that, I couldn't go any further than my dad's house until I got new cards, and I've just kind of been stuck in the area ever since), and I ended up here in the area where I grew up.  My grandmother had said many times over the years that it would be nice if I lived closer to my nephews so I could see them more often than when I was living in Seattle.  Now that I'm living down here (coincidentally on the bus line that goes to the hospital where I was born and two blocks from the pizza place my family went to at least once a month when I was in college), I see them *less* than when I lived 150 miles away, and that's even with *trying* to see them.

So.  Yeah.  This board is a hell of a lot more like my family than my actual family.

I totally get this. ALL of it...and just wanted to add that I always love reading your posts..thanks for sharing


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Aaahhh Meaganola!! I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you get the chance to move and have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally get this. ALL of it...and just wanted to add that I always love reading your posts..thanks for sharing






Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aaahhh Meaganola!! I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you get the chance to move and have a wonderful holiday.

Aww, thanks, guys!  The move portion of this was five years ago.  I'm too entrenched in this town now (I actually have a *job* that I don't despise!  The only time I have cried there involved a computer upgrade that didn't really have anything to do with my job function or coworkers!) and too broke (I had inherited some money, which funded the move, but then I was trying to get a job in 2009, and *no one* was so much as acknowledging my resumes at the time, so I spent all of the inheritance on such frivolities as rent and electricity) to be able to move.  I wish I could move, but every time I try, something just reaches up and forces me to stay (and I actually know some people who lived here, moved away, and ended up being pulled back, so it's not just me that this city refuses to let go).  If I could actually make friends** here, I would be set.

** I missed out on learning crucial friend-making skills when I was in grade school because we kept moving so frequently that I ended up just not bothering after a while to make any since we would just be moving in six months anyway.  I had a friend or two in the first couple of schools, but after I moved away, we never kept in touch, so I just gave up trying after the third school.  Then we ended up in a particular town for all of middle and high school (actually, my dad is still there, but I moved away for college), but that's just too late to learn how to make friends, plus I didn't fit in there anyway (smart math-oriented girl in small farming town = ever see or read _Carrie_?), so it's just never been a skill I have managed to acquire.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 7, 2013)

> The deal with the gift-giving situation in my family is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilered for length and anger!
> ...





Spoiler: Spoilered for length and anger!



The ironic thing is that I was originally going to move somewhere far away before I ended up here, but the move plans imploded at pretty much literally the last minute (my wallet -- with my license, debit card, credit card, and gas money -- went missing when I went to grab it and walk out the door one last time. Â I think someone ducked into my apartment when I was moving stuff to the storage pod and stole it. Â Because of that, I couldn't go any further than my dad's house until I got new cards, and I've just kind of been stuck in the area ever since), and I ended up here in the area where I grew up. Â My grandmother had said many times over the years that it would be nice if I lived closer to my nephews so I could see them more often than when I was living in Seattle. Â Now that I'm living down here (coincidentally on the bus line that goes to the hospital where I was born and two blocks from the pizza place my family went to at least once a month when I was in college), I see them *less* than when I lived 150 miles away, and that's even with *trying* to see them. Â  So. Â Yeah. Â This board is a hell of a lot more like my familyÂ than my actual family. So sorry to hear that :hugss: I guess the saying is true you cant choose family but you can choose friends. We are here for you.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

We are all your friends here at MUT. I always say TRUE friends are few and far. One TRUE friend is better than many so so friends. I wish you all the best.


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 8, 2013)

> Aww, thanks, guys! Â The move portion of this was five years ago. Â I'm too entrenched in this town now (I actually have a *job* that I don't despise! Â The only time I have cried there involved a computer upgrade that didn't really have anything to do with my job function or coworkers!) and too broke (I had inherited some money, which funded the move, but then I was trying to get a job in 2009, and *no one* was so much as acknowledging my resumes at the time, so I spent all of the inheritance on such frivolities as rent and electricity) to be able to move. Â I wish I could move, but every time I try, something just reaches up and forces me to stay (and I actually know some people who lived here, moved away, and ended up being pulled back, so it's not just me that this city refuses to let go). Â If I could actually make friends** here, I would be set. ** I missed out on learning crucial friend-making skills when I was in grade school because we kept moving so frequently that I ended up just not bothering after a while to make any since we would just be moving in six months anyway. Â I had a friend or two in the first couple of schools, but after I moved away, we never kept in touch, so I just gave up trying after the third school. Â Then we ended up in a particular town for all of middle and high school (actually, my dad is still there, but I moved away for college), but that's just too late to learn how to make friends, plus I didn't fit in there anyway (smart math-oriented girl in small farming town = ever see or read _Carrie_?),Â so it's just never been a skill I have managed to acquire. [/quote I missed how to make friends as well. I moved alot and I was kinda the weird kid growing up. I wad weird because I marched to the beat of my own drum and didn't do something just because it was cool. Peer pressure didn't work on me. I also wore Marilyn Manson shirts...lol. I guess still as a 30 year old I still mar h to the beat of my own drum.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Oct 8, 2013)

Wooohooo!!!!!!!!!! So glad I found this thread before signups!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brittann (Oct 8, 2013)

This sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 8, 2013)

22 days


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> 22 days


 Oh my gosh, I LOVE it!! Secret Santa countdown!!!! :yesss:


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 8, 2013)

yay, happy dance time!!!!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh my gosh, I LOVE it!! Secret Santa countdown!!!!





I too love the SSC!! I wish I knew if my giftee liked nail polish. The laqa and co. from bb is $6!!! Maybe I'll buy one, you know, just in case??!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> I too love the SSC!! I wish I knew if my giftee liked nail polish. The laqa and co. from bb is $6!!! Maybe I'll buy one, you know, just in case??!!!


 I would LOVE nail polish!! Even though I'm 30, I'm just now getting in to painting my nails, so I have a very small collection lol ETA: and the Laqa is an incredible deal! I was sooo tempted, but I'm going to buy some Butter London in a few days so I withheld lol


----------



## meaganola (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why aren't the days passing faster?  I want to start stalking.

NO NO NO!  NOT UNTIL *NEXT* TUESDAY!  I'm on vacation this week.  These days can take as long to pass as they want.  The more slowly, the better.


----------



## StickyLips (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't wait to participate!  I bought some goodies today!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Oct 8, 2013)

I really want to join, I love buying Christmas presents and I am often told that I am one of the best gift givers.  But I'm not sure if I have enough money right now to get a really great present.  I go back and forth on whether or not I have $30 extra everyday..


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 8, 2013)

> I would LOVE nail polish!! Even though I'm 30, I'm just now getting in to painting my nails, so I have a very small collection lol ETA: and the Laqa is an incredible deal! I was sooo tempted, but I'm going to buy some Butter London in a few days so I withheld lol


 I bought two, just in case-wink !!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 8, 2013)

> I bought two, just in case-wink !!


 Aww....!! Where's the blushing smiley when I need her?!!?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 8, 2013)

This sounds like so much fun!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would LOVE nail polish!! Even though I'm 30, I'm just now getting in to painting my nails, so I have a very small collection lol

ETA: and the Laqa is an incredible deal! I was sooo tempted, but I'm going to buy some Butter London in a few days so I withheld lol

me too, i'll be 30 on the 5th and i just got into nail polish/nail art/polish hoarding...lol...so yea a good polish would be the perfect thing for me too,and i'd love to get someone who feels the same, i'd have waaaaayy too much fun shopping for them!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
me too, i'll be 30 on the 5th and i just got into nail polish/nail art/polish hoarding...lol...so yea a good polish would be the perfect thing for me too,and i'd love to get someone who feels the same, i'd have waaaaayy too much fun shopping for them!

Same! I'm now just getting into a nail craze. I recently just bought a bunch of indie polishes &amp; have a whole wish list of nail art stuff &amp; supplies!


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so glad I found this thread before the sign ups closed, or even started. I will definitely be signing up. I love getting mail. And send it. And shopping for presents. This satisifies everything. Now to start building decent wishlist info.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)

Just did some Secret Santa shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excited!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 11, 2013)

Just got home from Target-so many goodies on sale/clearance. I may have picked up one, or two, or three things for my giftee, or me or my giftee..hehe!!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 11, 2013)

I think next year we should have a "Christmas in July" gift exchange too!


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 11, 2013)

I am also building a squirrel stash of giftee goodees. Mwahahahhahaha.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got home from Target-so many goodies on sale/clearance. I may have picked up one, or two, or three things for my giftee, or me or my giftee..hehe!!
Apparently I'm going to have bribe @zadidoll to let you be my SS!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm already out of control &amp; its still October! I already have a growing pile of goodies for my person. I'm still hoping to get someone who likes/wants LUSH because I'm itching to go shipping for some fabulous LUSH Christmas goodies for them (&amp; for me!)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think next year we should have a "Christmas in July" gift exchange too!
YES! And possibly "Christmas in March"....September....


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm already out of control &amp; its still October! I already have a growing pile of goodies for my person. I'm still hoping to get someone who likes/wants LUSH because I'm itching to go shipping for some fabulous LUSH Christmas goodies for them (&amp; for me!)
I'VE NEVER TRIED LUSH!!  *facepalm*

What is all the hype about the advent calendar, and where can I buy one???


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)

> I'm already out of control &amp; its still October! I already have a growing pile of goodies for my person. I'm still hoping to get someone who likes/wants LUSH because I'm itching to go shipping for some fabulous LUSH Christmas goodies for them (&amp; for me!)


 I just tried my first Lush products, love, love, love!!!


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)

> Just got home from Target-so many goodies on sale/clearance. I may have picked up one, or two, or three things for my giftee, or me or my giftee..hehe!!


 Omg! That's exactly what I did. I bet we bought at least one of the same item!


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)

> I think next year we should have a "Christmas in July" gift exchange too!


 I would love a Christmas in July! We should organize a beauty drive for women getting back on to their feet. Make up for job interviews? Deodorant, toothpaste, soap, etc.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES! And possibly "Christmas in March"....September....




Haha Can you imagine how hard that would be for @zadidoll? I understand where you're coming from though. I love buying makeup/beauty products for people that understand makeup/beauty products.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm going to Target tonight! I'm going to stop by the beauty clearance to see if I find anything good for my giftee.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha Can you imagine how hard that would be for @zadidoll? I understand where you're coming from though. I love buying makeup/beauty products for people that understand makeup/beauty products.
I've actually already contacted her offering to help, but she assured me that once everyone was signed up, it was a fairly easy process


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2013)

Yup. It's really easy once I open the doors up and people start PMing me their info (that's actually how I keep the list since sign up is one thing, sending me your personal info is another).

Oh, and there will be a 2nd Secret Santa but strictly for nail polish swaps. There will be more info on that coming soon once everything is set up for that.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup. It's really easy once I open the doors up and people start PMing me their info (that's actually how I keep the list since sign up is one thing, sending me your personal info is another).

Oh, and there will be a 2nd Secret Santa but strictly for nail polish swaps. There will be more info on that coming soon once everything is set up for that.
OH    MY    GAWD!!!!!!!!

I have to be first on the list for that one...hehe


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 11, 2013)

Soooo I have a silly little question for everyone: I know you can see a person's favorite makeup products on their profile. How doyou figure out if they have something already? I would hate to send something they already have.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo I have a silly little question for everyone: I know you can see a person's favorite makeup products on their profile. How doyou figure out if they have something already? I would hate to send something they already have.
usually if a person has a trade list they will list items they are looking for, gives you a general idea of things they dont have at least


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo I have a silly little question for everyone: I know you can see a person's favorite makeup products on their profile. How doyou figure out if they have something already? I would hate to send something they already have.
usually if a person has a trade list they will list items they are looking for, gives you a general idea of things they dont have at least

On reviews, you should be able to put own it, want it, had it, but I can't get it to work.


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 11, 2013)

Just an FYI, I went to mail a package that included a few nail polishes yesterday and the post man said that I would have to mail them each seperately due to new regulations.  He said that anything that is flammable has to be sent in seperate packages.  I am not sure if this is something that is strictly enforced in other places, but I was not able to send my goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo I have a silly little question for everyone: I know you can see a person's favorite makeup products on their profile. How doyou figure out if they have something already? I would hate to send something they already have.


Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Last year when people had specific items and didn't get the things on their list a few people complained to me privately. Of course if a person wants to put down what they own that's fine or utilize the review system to list what they own that's fine as well. When people posted, last year, "anything" some Secret Santas contacted me to ask their recipient to be more specific which is why I think creating your own list of wants in your own profile also helps your Secret Santa. Last year I utilized several areas of the site to know my recipient better - I checked out her profile, her posts and her trade list to see what she wanted.

Here's what I mean by using the review system's "Own It", "Had It" "Want It" with the lists generated in your profile.

My own profile: https://www.makeuptalk.com/u/74012/zadidoll

Scroll to the bottom where it says "Zadidoll's List" and click on any of the lists. Example, https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/32048

I just created a new list called "WANTED" https://www.makeuptalk.com/lists/display/view/id/36323 (it's currently empty). From there I'll add things to my list. (If a product is not in the database let me know and I'll add it ASAP.)



​ I had the same concern &amp; Zadi responded with these super helpful tips


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am also building a squirrel stash of giftee goodees. Mwahahahhahaha.
In case anyone is "stalking for ss intel" I LOVE squirrelees!! Not the dead and stuffed kind, the fun frolicky kind!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone is "stalking for ss intel" I LOVE squirrelees!! Not the dead and stuffed kind, the fun frolicky kind!
Oh, I should also put out there that I WOULD NOT want a live squirrel being sent to me,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol, even if it could do my make-up and give an awesome manicure


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case anyone is "stalking for ss intel" I LOVE squirrelees!! Not the dead and stuffed kind, the fun frolicky kind!
Oh, I should also put out there that I WOULD NOT want a live squirrel being sent to me,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol, even if it could do my make-up and give an awesome manicure

I've "squirreled" away a few things for my giftee, and even friends, including a cute plush squirrel (my best friend loves them)


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 11, 2013)

> Oh, I should also put out there that I WOULD NOT want a live squirrel being sent to me,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol, even if it could do my make-up and give an awesome manicure


 If it fits, it ships! Lol. Picture a tiny squirrel with a hairstyler apron and makeup kit popping out of a box. Lol!


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)

> If it fits, it ships! Lol. Picture a tiny squirrel with a hairstyler apron and makeup kit popping out of a box. Lol!


 With winger eye liner and red lips!


----------



## HHummel (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## DonnaD (Oct 11, 2013)

I've never told them what's in my package.  I've sent polish back and forth and I recently shipped out a big box of polish in the circular swap.  I'm sure there are regulations but I don't volunteer what I'm shipping.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just an FYI, I went to mail a package that included a few nail polishes yesterday and the post man said that I would have to mail them each seperately due to new regulations.  He said that anything that is flammable has to be sent in seperate packages.  I am not sure if this is something that is strictly enforced in other places, but I was not able to send my goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just an FYI, I went to mail a package that included a few nail polishes yesterday and the post man said that I would have to mail them each seperately due to new regulations.  He said that anything that is flammable has to be sent in seperate packages.  I am not sure if this is something that is strictly enforced in other places, but I was not able to send my goodies :
How did the post man know there was more than one nail polish in the box?  I never tell them what is in the box.  When they ask if it is liquid, perishable, flammable, whatever else they ask, I just say no.  I've never had any problems.


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 11, 2013)

>


 OMG that is one scary looking squirrel lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 11, 2013)

>


 This made my entire day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




For some reason I can't stop thinking of the mom from "Hairspray" after seeing this picture!! Oh how I love squirrellees!

Thanks for posting this! It gave me a much needed laugh!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Multi post


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup. It's really easy once I open the doors up and people start PMing me their info (that's actually how I keep the list since sign up is one thing, sending me your personal info is another).

Oh, and there will be a 2nd Secret Santa but strictly for nail polish swaps. There will be more info on that coming soon once everything is set up for that.
Oh I so want in on the nail polish one as well. When/where will that be announced?



Soon, my lovelies... soon!  Muahahaha!!!!  



  (Haha I have Halloween on the brain!)  There will be a new thread set up with all the details and I promise a link will be posted in here!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yaaay!!!


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 12, 2013)

y'all making me giggle with the crazy squirell gags. FWIW  I can't actually send one as they aren't native here!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi!

Is it November 1st, yet?

No?

*sigh*


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 12, 2013)

> Hi! Is it November 1st, yet? Ready for it too No? *sigh*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 12, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand..... GO!!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013

The rules are pretty much exactly the same as this Secret Santa, just 1)nail polish only, 2)$20 limit, and 3) You will be PM-ing me (not zadidoll) with your name/address info.

Wheeeeee!!!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




This squirrel is seriously on top of her game ... MAC lipstick for squirrels with big lips ......LOL!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2013)

That squirrel scares me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> This squirrel is seriously on top of her game ... MAC lipstick for squirrels with big lips ......LOL!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That squirrel scares me...


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 12, 2013)

That's one scary squirrel.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For some reason I can't stop thinking of the mom from "Hairspray" after seeing this picture!! Oh how I love squirrellees!

Thanks for posting this! It gave me a much needed laugh!!



 

This is all I keep thinking about with all this squirrel talk!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 12, 2013)

@gemstone OMG. I CAN'T. WHY. NO.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's where my brain goes:


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For some reason I can't stop thinking of the mom from "Hairspray" after seeing this picture!! Oh how I love squirrellees!

Thanks for posting this! It gave me a much needed laugh!!



 

This is all I keep thinking about with all this squirrel talk!

Oh poor squirrel!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 12, 2013)

> Â  This is all I keep thinking about with all this squirrel talk!


 "I wonder if she'll be a vegetarian after this" haha. Thanks for sharing @gemstone &lt;3 that was really cute


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That is sooo cute and sad for the squirrel.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 13, 2013)

I really hope I have a job before sign ups, because I want to do this so.bad. No one I know likes makeup, but I still attempt to throw in an eyeliner or something sometimes, but I'm fairly certain, they pretty much go unused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This would just be so much fun!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

I love Mac lipglass and eye shadows. Well all their makeup. I have never tried Too Faced; I was close to buying it but went back to Mac. I think Clinique have pretty colors and they are designed for sensitive skin. I am interested in trying the new Marc Jacobs cosmetic line that's in Sephora. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love Mac lipglass and eye shadows. Well all their makeup. I have never tried Too Faced; I was close to buying it but went back to Mac. I think Clinique have pretty colors and they are designed for sensitive skin. I am interested in trying the new Marc Jacobs cosmetic line that's in Sephora. The colors are beautiful.
Jac13, I'm with you! I did try Too Faced lipstick, but the colors I got in no way matched the colors on the screen ... I was so disappointed! And one thing I am particular about is my lip color! And I would LOVE to try a Marc Jacobs nail color, I just can't decide on a color ... I love ALL of them!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 13, 2013)

I feel like one of the only people on this forum who can't afford/has never tried MAC. A splurge for me is Urban Decay.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like one of the only people on this forum who can't afford/has never tried MAC. A splurge for me is Urban Decay.
Don't feel lonely ... the only MAC I have tried is an eyeshadow. It WAS superior, more pigment, use less theory ... and Urban Decay is as big a splurge as MAC online, which is where I do my shopping. I have 4 UD eyeshadows. Same rich pigment! I have my eye on a UD lip color SOON!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like one of the only people on this forum who can't afford/has never tried MAC. A splurge for me is Urban Decay.
you're not alone. i can't afford MAC and I also see no reason to try it tbh. I get all my high end makeup and skin care items through points and discount codes on birchbox, and i'm totally content with that!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 13, 2013)

> Don't feel lonely ... the only MAC I have tried is an eyeshadow. It WAS superior, more pigment, use less theory ... and Urban Decay is as big a splurge as MAC online, which is where I do my shopping. I have 4 UD eyeshadows. Same rich pigment! I have my eye on a UD lip color SOON!


 Yeah their lipstick is awesome. It was my last big makeup purchase and it was entirely worth it. Thank you guys for making me feel not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like one of the only people on this forum who can't afford/has never tried MAC. A splurge for me is Urban Decay.

I am not crazy about MAC/feel like it gets a lot of hype.  I have a few lipsticks from them and they are nice, but they don't feel that much better or nicer than other high quality lipsticks I own.  I am not huge on eyeshadow in general, though so I can't speak towards that.  I am a way bigger fan of NARS and would much rather save up for their products than for MAC.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love Mac lipglass and eye shadows. Well all their makeup. I have never tried Too Faced; I was close to buying it but went back to Mac. I think Clinique have pretty colors and they are designed for sensitive skin. I am interested in trying the new Marc Jacobs cosmetic line that's in Sephora. The colors are beautiful.
I got the Marc Jacobs gel eyeliner pencil as a 100 pt perk from sephora and it is so nice!  Smoothest pencil I have ever used.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am not crazy about MAC/feel like it gets a lot of hype.  I have a few lipsticks from them and they are nice, but they don't feel that much better or nicer than other high quality lipsticks I own.  I am not huge on eyeshadow in general, though so I can't speak towards that.  I am a way bigger fan of NARS and would much rather save up for their products than for MAC.
@gemstone There's a NARS combo I am lusting after right now! It is like soft shades of burgundy. Can't remember the name without going to look it up. I get a lot of my beauty products at Beauty.com and use intro offers from their emails to get some nice large size samples. And you earn dollars back every quarter! This quarter I had 6.54 to use and I used an intro to get a free Hen Party Lippy from butter London and I bought th Deborah Lippmann Foot Fetish foot file. Plus 3 free samples with orders over $25 $25 and free shipping.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 13, 2013)

AMEN. When my older sister first got into make up she was all about MAC. I think it's a common first stop for people in the make up world. I never liked it and I don't own a single MAC item but i LOOOOOOVE Nars so much.



> I am not crazy about MAC/feel like it gets a lot of hype. Â I have a few lipsticks from them and they are nice, but they don't feel that much better or nicer than other high quality lipsticks I own. Â I am not huge on eyeshadow in general, though so I can't speak towards that. Â I am a way bigger fan of NARS and would much rather save up for their products than for MAC.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AMEN. When my older sister first got into make up she was all about MAC. I think it's a common first stop for people in the make up world. I never liked it and I don't own a single MAC item but i LOOOOOOVE Nars so much.
NARS is so very pigmented that I have to be VERY careful applying it so that I don't use TOO much and end up looking like a vampire! I have a navy blue, a grey, and a white eyeshadow, and NARS Orgasm and NARS ? . Just went and looked up the eyeshadow I want ... it is NARS Trio Douce France, but I can't seem to pull the trigger when it's over $40 for one item! Maybe at the end of next quarter, I will have more dollars back to apply to it!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like one of the only people on this forum who can't afford/has never tried MAC. A splurge for me is Urban Decay.
not alone, never tried a single MAC product..or NARS...I love Urban Decay and Benefit, those are my splurges,lol


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not alone, never tried a single MAC product..or NARS...I love Urban Decay and Benefit, those are my splurges,lol
haha same here


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like one of the only people on this forum who can't afford/has never tried MAC. A splurge for me is Urban Decay.

I've only tried a handful of MAC items, and all of those were gifts or given to me. But unlike some others, I don't find it any better than my usual brands and for me, it's not worth the price or the snooty salespeople. I think the hype makes me want something incredible, and the Mac I've tried (shadows pigments, lipstick) is nice but nothing special.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 13, 2013)

I went through a major MAC phase a few years ago after being just a dabbler for many years.  The reason I was such a devoted fan:  Convenience.  I could leave my desk, walk out of my office, walk into Macy's, buy lipstick/nail polish, and be back at my desk in under ten minutes.  And I did this a *lot* due to the fact that I hated my company and job.  I spent far too much time crying and doing my nails in the restroom (I would get so upset with everything that taking a break and giving myself a manicure in a toilet stall was the only way I could get through the day sometimes) before I finally figured out an escape plan.  *So* glad I'm not there any more!  I still do my nails just about every day, but it has turned into an evening wind down ritual sort of thing (it forces me to sit quietly for half an hour, which is something I sometimes have problems with), not a let-me-pretend-I'm-anywhere-but-here-for-ten-minutes thing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went through a major MAC phase a few years ago after being just a dabbler for many years.  The reason I was such a devoted fan:  Convenience.  I could leave my desk, walk out of my office, walk into Macy's, buy lipstick/nail polish, and be back at my desk in under ten minutes. * And I did this a *lot* due to the fact that I hated my company and job.  I spent far too much time crying and doing my nails in the restroom (I would get so upset with everything that taking a break and giving myself a manicure in a toilet stall was the only way I could get through the day sometimes) before I finally figured out an escape plan.*  *So* glad I'm not there any more!  I still do my nails just about every day, but it has turned into an evening wind down ritual sort of thing (it forces me to sit quietly for half an hour, which is something I sometimes have problems with), not a let-me-pretend-I'm-anywhere-but-here-for-ten-minutes thing.
Awwww! This seriously broke my heart. I'm glad you're in a happier place now.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 13, 2013)

I hope my SS loves mascara, as I have several nice/unopened samples and I can't wear it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope my SS loves mascara, as I have several nice/unopened samples and I can't wear it!
I dooooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really hope I get someone who is an active user so I can stalk easily figure out what kind of things they like.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dooooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really hope I get someone who is an active user so I can stalk easily figure out what kind of things they like.
I know! I've been "practice stalking", and...yeah.....wishlists that have "eyeshadow, eyeliner and lipliner" aren't very helpful lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope my SS loves mascara, as I have several nice/unopened samples and I can't wear it!
I hope you're my SS, I love mascara!

I haven't been as active lately due to work/school but I will be more active again so my SS can find some clues.


----------



## gemstone (Oct 13, 2013)

I have lash extensions, and so do my mom AND my best friend, so I have saved some of the nicer ones and I am so glad I will get to send them to someone who appreciates them.  I have ONE tube for myself if I ever want to put it on my lower lashes, but I don't do it very often.

I am by no means trying to rush through October (I love love love Halloween and the weather in this area gets really gross and cold/rainy in November) but I am glad to have a reason to look forward to 11/1 !


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have lash extensions, and so do my mom AND my best friend, so I have saved some of the nicer ones and I am so glad I will get to send them to someone who appreciates them.  I have ONE tube for myself if I ever want to put it on my lower lashes, but I don't do it very often.

I am by no means trying to rush through October (I love love love Halloween and the weather in this area gets really gross and cold/rainy in November) but I am glad to have a reason to look forward to 11/1 !
I wear lash extensions, too!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

I didn't even know lash extensions were a thing until I saw you guys start talking about them! I'm intrigued!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not alone, never tried a single MAC product..or NARS...I love Urban Decay and Benefit, those are my splurges,lol
Lissa, I could not LIVE without Benefit's They're Real mascara ... got the birthday gift from Sephora and have never looked back! Used Loreal for YEARS until I found Benefit! I did try the undereye concealer but the shimmer did not look normal on me.


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awwww! This seriously broke my heart. I'm glad you're in a happier place now. 




Same here!


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know! I've been "practice stalking", and...yeah.....wishlists that have "eyeshadow, eyeliner and lipliner" aren't very helpful lol
I hope I get someone I know from one of my threads .... soo much easier to shop when you are used to "hearing" that person's opinions and views of things. I know it's not always possible, but would make it so much more fun!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't even know lash extensions were a thing until I saw you guys start talking about them! I'm intrigued!!
Ahhh..I LOVE them! I'll have to post some before and after pics of one of my clients so you guys can see how amazing the difference is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 13, 2013)

> Ahhh..I LOVE them! I'll have to post some before and after pics of one of my clients so you guys can see how amazing the difference is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooh please do!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 13, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Explain ... how is this done?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry, guys...I tried to post them together, but I'm on my phone :/ I apply them individually, so when I first started offering this service years ago it took me 2-3 hours, but now I can usually get them done in about 35 minutes depending on if I have a "blinker" or not lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, guys...I tried to post them together, but I'm on my phone :/

I apply them individually, so when I first started offering this service years ago it took me 2-3 hours, but now I can usually get them done in about 35 minutes depending on if I have a "blinker" or not lol

Wow, can you come hang out with me for a few days? My lashes could use a boost, and also my eyebrows are horrible and need major help (I've never had them done and don't trust places around here now after they made my sister's eyebrows look like commas....HA!) Plus my brows are extra bad because I had a crafting accident a couple of weeks ago and half of one of them got ripped off thanks to some flying duct tape...don't ask...


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 13, 2013)

What is this eyelash magic?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is this eyelash magic?

Witchcraft!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 13, 2013)

> What is this eyelash magic?





> Witchcraft!!


 Not quite, lol...just individual (synthetic) lashes glued at the base of the lash line with some pretty heavy duty adhesive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 13, 2013)

> > What is this eyelash magic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How long do they last?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey ladies, one of you mind creating in the main makeup section about lash extensions please. It deserves it's own topic.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey ladies, one of you mind creating in the main makeup section about lash extensions please. It deserves it's own topic.
Sorry for being OT!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138412/eyelash-extensions


----------



## mermuse (Oct 13, 2013)

> I hope I get someone I know from one of my threads .... soo much easier to shop when you are used to "hearing" that person's opinions and views of things. I know it's not always possible, but would make it so much more fun!


 I was hoping the same. There are a few personalities in particular that have stood out to me lately. That's where the whole stalking angle comes in, though! You can make certain people familiar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is there going to be a place to put our "wishlist/ideas" of sorts or should we tack that sort of info on our profile?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope I get someone I know from one of my threads .... soo much easier to shop when you are used to "hearing" that person's opinions and views of things. I know it's not always possible, but would make it so much more fun!

I was hoping the same. There are a few personalities in particular that have stood out to me lately. That's where the whole stalking angle comes in, though! You can make certain people familiar






Is there going to be a place to put our "wishlist/ideas" of sorts or should we tack that sort of info on our profile? I just updated my wishlist on my trade thread, just to keep things simple!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2013)

Since everyone here has access to the signatures I'm thinking to make it easier for your Secret Santa if each person created a new list and link it to the signature. (See mine below as an example.)

*To create a list:*


Click on your username at the top right of your screen (on PC/desktop version).
Scroll down to near the bottom. You'll see Your Forum Signature then below that Your Lists. Click on *Create a new list*.
Title it "_*My Secret Santa Wish List*_". List type can be set to anything, mine is set to makeup but that's just the default since this is the first time we're using the lists for a different reason than how it was originally intended.
Click on Submit.
Add pictures and add content. If you want to add the Secret Santa girl image to be your default list pic here is the url for it:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/1485810 

Because the list items are tied to items in the Reviews database if what you want to add is NOT showing up PM me the item so I can add it to the database. Newer products will most likely not be in the database.

If you don't want to create a list you can use the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and list your wanted items there and link to the signature as well. Which ever way works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since everyone here has access to the signatures I'm thinking to make it easier for your Secret Santa if each person created a new list and link it to the signature. (See mine below as an example.)

*To create a list:*


Click on your username at the top right of your screen (on PC/desktop version).
Scroll down to near the bottom. You'll see Your Forum Signature then below that Your Lists. Click on *Create a new list*.
Title it "_*My Secret Santa Wish List*_". List type can be set to anything, mine is set to makeup but that's just the default since this is the first time we're using the lists for a different reason than how it was originally intended.
Click on Submit.
Add pictures and add content. If you want to add the Secret Santa girl image to be your default list pic here is the url for it:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/1485810 

Because the list items are tied to items in the Reviews database if what you want to add is NOT showing up PM me the item so I can add it to the database. Newer products will most likely not be in the database.

If you don't want to create a list you can use the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and list your wanted items there and link to the signature as well. Which ever way works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is fab. Gonna get on it right away! Thanks!


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since everyone here has access to the signatures I'm thinking to make it easier for your Secret Santa if each person created a new list and link it to the signature. (See mine below as an example.)

*To create a list:*


Click on your username at the top right of your screen (on PC/desktop version).
Scroll down to near the bottom. You'll see Your Forum Signature then below that Your Lists. Click on *Create a new list*.
Title it "_*My Secret Santa Wish List*_". List type can be set to anything, mine is set to makeup but that's just the default since this is the first time we're using the lists for a different reason than how it was originally intended.
Click on Submit.
Add pictures and add content. If you want to add the Secret Santa girl image to be your default list pic here is the url for it:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/1485810 

Because the list items are tied to items in the Reviews database if what you want to add is NOT showing up PM me the item so I can add it to the database. Newer products will most likely not be in the database.

If you don't want to create a list you can use the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and list your wanted items there and link to the signature as well. Which ever way works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks, Zadidoll! I'm going to post this same thing in Secret Santa for NAILS!


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh this sounds like so much fun! Making my list now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 13, 2013)

Bah!!! I just saw this tonight. I am in!!!! I absolutely love buying gifts and will spoil my person!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 13, 2013)

> Bah!!! I just saw this tonight. I am in!!!! I absolutely love buying gifts and will spoil my person!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I know. I might have to go over that $30 limit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know. I might have to go over that $30 limit




same here, I love buying gifts for people!


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 13, 2013)

> Bah!!! I just saw this tonight. I am in!!!! I absolutely love buying gifts and will spoil my person!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


my girl will be so spoiled! I'm using my employee discount at Ulta to help with extra goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Oct 13, 2013)

How do you have a paycheck working at Ulta?!!!  I would be like "can I just sign my check over to you, I spend it all here anyway!"  Lucky for your SS though!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


my girl will be so spoiled! I'm using my employee discount at Ulta to help with extra goodies


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 13, 2013)

I won't even lie, one pay week I ended up with a negative check... Oops.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 13, 2013)

I have so much "good stuff" in my makeup junk drawer that will just be extras. What I like and use tends to be very different than others.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


my girl will be so spoiled! I'm using my employee discount at Ulta to help with extra goodies





I'm just starting at Ulta this week! I'm excited for the discount!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 13, 2013)

> I'm just starting at Ulta this week! I'm excited for the discount!!


Hope you have a good first week! Theres a lot to learn, but it's worth it!


----------



## kgus22 (Oct 13, 2013)

just realized I can't participate because my account isn't old enough :/ i've been a lurker for a while but finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope I get someone I know from one of my threads .... soo much easier to shop when you are used to "hearing" that person's opinions and views of things. I know it's not always possible, but would make it so much more fun!

Yeah, there are people that I just kind of easily recognize from the few threads that I am most active in and it really gives you ideas. I can be all "oh I remember them not liking all the neutrals in the Starbox" and stuff like that. I have done two different subscriptions and in the threads here  there were a few people who overlap and stick out, so it seems like I "know" them more LOL


----------



## JHP07 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm excited to sign up this year!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 14, 2013)

LOVE this idea! 






My parents are traveling &amp; won't be back until next July, so no family Christmas this year. The only other person I have to buy for is my boyfriend...which is fun, but not as fun as buying makeup related gifts!

Already have a little stash of 'extras' to send along with whatever I buy as my main gift!


----------



## angismith (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
How do you have a paycheck working at Ulta?!!!  I would be like "can I just sign my check over to you, I spend it all here anyway!"  Lucky for your SS though!
Isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## shmexels (Oct 14, 2013)

I really want to join... I need to get my posts up to 50 tho


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hope you have a good first week! Theres a lot to learn, but it's worth it!

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know a lot of my paycheck will be going towards my own makeup stash &amp; for my SS! I'm excited!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, Zadidoll! I'm going to post this same thing in Secret Santa for NAILS!
Great, thank you. I will keep updating mine. I am sure I will love whatever I am getting!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 14, 2013)

In terms of gifting in general, are you the type of person who likes to receive one big gift or a bunch of little gifts? My answer!



Spoiler



I think I'm a big gift type person? I can't decide....haha. My boyfriend says I'm a "couple medium things" person. I definitely like to give a bunch of little gifts because I think it's more fun for the recipient to unwrap a lot of smaller things and it's definitely more fun that way! My boyfriend, my fam, my friends, and his family say I'm a hard person to give gifts for because I would much sooner and much rather buy things myself. I think it's just because I don't trust them to buy make up for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Oct 14, 2013)

So excited!!!


----------



## paralegalatl (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm just starting at Ulta this week! I'm excited for the discount!!
I loved it when I worked there! Good luck!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 14, 2013)

I just made a wish list on my page. Thank you Zadidoll for the instructions. It was way too fun! I can't wait to see what is on my person's list. I was at Sephora shopping today thinking about how much fun it will be to have someone to buy fun things for!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 14, 2013)

I did less of a list and more of a little paragraph about me, likes and dislikes, and things like that.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did less of a list and more of a little paragraph about me, likes and dislikes, and things like that.
Yeah that's how I started. I don't think I will have too many differnt items, more of ideas in a direction like what kind of nailpolishes I like and stuff like that.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 15, 2013)

This seems like so much fun!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In terms of gifting in general, are you the type of person who likes to receive one big gift or a bunch of little gifts?

My answer! I think I'm a big gift type person? I can't decide....haha. My boyfriend says I'm a "couple medium things" person. I definitely like to give a bunch of little gifts because I think it's more fun for the recipient to unwrap a lot of smaller things and it's definitely more fun that way!

My boyfriend, my fam, my friends, and his family say I'm a hard person to give gifts for because I would much sooner and much rather buy things myself. I think it's just because I don't trust them to buy make up for me




Oh, I'm definitely for ONE gift I really want rather than several small gifts ... unless I can get BOTH!!!! Heheehee! Seriously, as a Secret Santa, I am going to try very hard to stalk whoever I get assigned to and try to please THEM! The fact that I am getting a gift in return is just an added BONUS! However, I can say this feeling has developed with AGE. I usually buy whatever I want, but I will not pull the trigger on high-end gifts for myself for some reason. But I will keep adding to the cart with little things that end up costing MORE than if I had just got the high-end item .... just call me GREEDY! But NEVER call me GRINCHY!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just made a wish list on my page. Thank you Zadidoll for the instructions. It was way too fun! I can't wait to see what is on my person's list. I was at Sephora shopping today thinking about how much fun it will be to have someone to buy fun things for!
EXACTLY, trekkers! I have a small family and I am SO LOOKING forward to shopping for someone else!!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In terms of gifting in general, are you the type of person who likes to receive one big gift or a bunch of little gifts?

My answer! I think I'm a big gift type person? I can't decide....haha. My boyfriend says I'm a "couple medium things" person. I definitely like to give a bunch of little gifts because I think it's more fun for the recipient to unwrap a lot of smaller things and it's definitely more fun that way!

My boyfriend, my fam, my friends, and his family say I'm a hard person to give gifts for because I would much sooner and much rather buy things myself. I think it's just because I don't trust them to buy make up for me




Oh, I'm definitely for ONE gift I really want rather than several small gifts ... unless I can get BOTH!!!! Heheehee! Seriously, as a Secret Santa, I am going to try very hard to stalk whoever I get assigned to and try to please THEM! The fact that I am getting a gift in return is just an added BONUS! However, I can say this feeling has developed with AGE. I usually buy whatever I want, but I will not pull the trigger on high-end gifts for myself for some reason. But I will keep adding to the cart with little things that end up costing MORE than if I had just got the high-end item .... just call me GREEDY! But NEVER call me GRINCHY!

Last year I gave one prestige palette, handmade jewelry, and one or two extras from my stash (if I remember correctly).  I recieved multiple smaller items.  Some were products I already had, but in different colors than what I had, and she even included a toy for my cat.  I like it both ways.  If you feel like you have snooped enough to find multiple low items for your giftee, go for it.  But if they have a prestige item on their list that happens to be on a great sale, like the palette I got for my giftee last year, jump on it.  I was able to give my giftee a palette that retailed for $40 +3 other items, all within the Secret Santa budget.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 15, 2013)

@angismith, I love your avatar, but unfortunately I have a long habit of using my nails as tools.  It's one reason, I don't get acrylics.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @angismith, I love your avatar, but unfortunately I have a long habit of using my nails as tools.  It's one reason, I don't get acrylics.
Thanks, Tiffany! I obviously stole it, but I love it as a reminder .... to myself and others ... it's a habit you have to learn! And as I posted on one of the threads, I found out that I am much more likely to obey this avator if my nails are POLISHED already! So keep on polishing!!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 15, 2013)

> Thanks, Tiffany! I obviously stole it, but I love it as a reminder .... to myself and others ... it's a habit you have to learn! And as I posted on one of the threads, I found out that I am much more likely to obey this avator if my nails are POLISHED already! So keep on polishing!!!!


 I know this is OT (sorry, Mods!) but Angi I see your very active in the nail threads (with some gorgeous manis, might I add), and I HAVE to know how all you paint-at-homers keep the polish from going all over your cuticles??! As I posted earlier, I'm just now getting into polishes, but the three plus hours it takes me to paint my nails (I tend to be a perfectionist, lol) is a huge turn off..I'd love to know the secret!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know this is OT (sorry, Mods!) but Angi I see your very active in the nail threads (with some gorgeous manis, might I add), and I HAVE to know how all you paint-at-homers keep the polish from going all over your cuticles??! As I posted earlier, I'm just now getting into polishes, but the three plus hours it takes me to paint my nails (I tend to be a perfectionist, lol) is a huge turn off..I'd love to know the secret!






Personally, I change my polish everyday so three hours would drive me insane.   I don't worry so much about "staying in the lines."   I paint, let dry, wash my hands in a scrub, and the use a paintbrush dipped in acetone to clean up anything that is left.  Then I use a good hand cream. 

The more you paint your nails the better you get at it.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 15, 2013)

> The more you paint your nails the better you get at it.


 So much this. When I'm working, I change almost everyday. Last week, I was on vacation and didn't do my nails -- and then when I finally did them last night, it turned out that just taking a week off made me rusty.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 15, 2013)

> Personally, I change my polish everyday so three hours would drive me insane.Â Â  I don't worry so much about "staying in the lines."Â Â  I paint, let dry, wash my hands in a scrub, and the use a paintbrush dipped in acetone to clean up anything that is left.Â  Then I use a good hand cream.Â  The more you paint your nails the better you get at it.


 Ahhhha! You clean up AFTER it dries! Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong! I'm going back around each nail as soon as I put the top coat.. Which, admittedly, usually makes an even bigger mess lol


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Personally, I change my polish everyday so three hours would drive me insane.   I don't worry so much about "staying in the lines."   I paint, let dry, wash my hands in a scrub, and the use a paintbrush dipped in acetone to clean up anything that is left.  Then I use a good hand cream. 

The more you paint your nails the better you get at it.
EVERY manicure I do, I start with a good cuticle remover FIRST, a good cuticle push back tool, then after this, I apply a cuticle oil and push back my cuticles, letting the oil absorb. I then swipe my nails with acetone to clear the nail base from lingering oils. Then I carefully paint in the lines, starting in the middle of the nail and a little back from cuticles and then pushing forward. Then I stroke the right side of nail and then the left side of the nail, the same way, being careful to stay a little back from the cuticle line and pushing forward with the brush and then pulling back to the tip. I do go slowly so as to avoid cleanup (which I HATE), so yes, my manicure does take a little longer, but it lasts longer. I always start with a good base coat and end with a good top coat and reapply the top coat every couple of days to extend the life of my manicure. I am particular about what products I use. And I keep my hands moisturized between manicures religiously which has cut back TREMENDOUSLY on the hangnails and infected cuticles (that and using cuticle nippes instead of pulling them or using nail clippers). Hope this helps. Come visit us in the nail threads!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhhha! You clean up AFTER it dries! Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong! I'm going back around each nail as soon as I put the top coat.. Which, admittedly, usually makes an even bigger mess lol

I did that too when I first started.   Then for some reason I didn't do any cleanup and then got into the shower and most of the problem fixed itself.  DUH!!   Skin is washable and acetone is cheap.  lol


----------



## tgooberbutt (Oct 15, 2013)

How much is the employee discount, out of curiosity? Anyone know what it is for Sephora?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I won't even lie, one pay week I ended up with a negative check... Oops.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm just starting at Ulta this week! I'm excited for the discount!!


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm joining!!! I don't have any friends or family who love makeup as much as I do, so this is going to be AWESOME!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm joining!!! I don't have any friends or family who love makeup as much as I do, so this is going to be AWESOME!!
same here, which makes it more exciting. I mean, they will buy me exactly what I ask for which of course is nice but I enjoy the surprise!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 15, 2013)

oh a tip for polish cleanup...i use chapstick around my cuticle before polishing, wash my hands real well after they are dry and most of the mess is gone, and a small art brush with acetone takes care of the rest to get that perfect clean line...but i second that practice makes perfect...


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know if I'm allowed to discuss (I'll get back to you!) but I've heard sephoras discount is more than ours.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 15, 2013)

I do a base cost, then one coat of polish and clean up, then the second coat and clean up and then the top coat. I use a small make up brush dipped in mail polish remover.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok 17days before sign ups


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since everyone here has access to the signatures I'm thinking to make it easier for your Secret Santa if each person created a new list and link it to the signature. (See mine below as an example.)

*To create a list:*


Click on your username at the top right of your screen (on PC/desktop version).
Scroll down to near the bottom. You'll see Your Forum Signature then below that Your Lists. Click on *Create a new list*.
Title it "_*My Secret Santa Wish List*_". List type can be set to anything, mine is set to makeup but that's just the default since this is the first time we're using the lists for a different reason than how it was originally intended.
Click on Submit.
Add pictures and add content. If you want to add the Secret Santa girl image to be your default list pic here is the url for it:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/1485810 

Because the list items are tied to items in the Reviews database if what you want to add is NOT showing up PM me the item so I can add it to the database. Newer products will most likely not be in the database.

If you don't want to create a list you can use the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and list your wanted items there and link to the signature as well. Which ever way works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank You!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok 17days before sign ups 










Cute, @Jac13!!!! Go post that over on the nails thread, too, ok? I'm sure EVERYONE is counting the days down........heheehee!


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too! If my secret santa wants to knit me mittens or a hat, I'd be all up for that! Or if they want to knit my cats some mittens, that'd be awesome too! If someone does indeed send me Kitten Mittens, I'll be posting tons of pics!
That would be fab, not sure I am brave enough to try on put mittens on my tiny beasties.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That would be fab, not sure I am brave enough to try on put mittens on my tiny beasties.
I have toooo many pets (in order by age: Bo, 9, Congo African Grey parrot; Hallie Hope, 8, Jack Russell terrier; Merry Anne, 6, white shorthair cat with blue eyes; Marco and Mateo, 5, orange tabby brothers (Marco has white feet and is the adventurer); Georgia Mae, 4, Jack Russell terrier, and Mick, a FOUR year old Black Wyandotte rooster).  Anybody want to knit mittens for my menagerie???


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like one of the only people on this forum who can't afford/has never tried MAC. A splurge for me is Urban Decay.
I've never tried MAC either.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shmexels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really want to join... I need to get my posts up to 50 tho
Me too. Luckily I am on vacation with no real plans so I can get lost in the computer for hours on end. Good luck.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too. Luckily I am on vacation with no real plans so I can get lost in the computer for hours on end. Good luck.
you'll have them in no time! I just started commenting and now I can't stop ... SOMEBODY HELP ME!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like one of the only people on this forum who can't afford/has never tried MAC. A splurge for me is Urban Decay.
I've never tried MAC either. I haven't tried Urban Decay, but really want to. I like variety so I tend to buy drugstore stuff and probably end up spending the same amount as one high end thing, but get lots of drugstore stuff to play around with instead.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 15, 2013)

> I've never tried MAC either. I haven't tried Urban Decay, but really want to. I like variety so I tend to buy drugstore stuff and probably end up spending the same amount as one high end thing, but get lots of drugstore stuff to play around with instead.


 Yeah, I ended up spending around $50 last month on only three UD products. Although, you do get what you pay for. They have some of the highest quality products on the market.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## superhans (Oct 15, 2013)

sounds so fun! cant wait


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have toooo many pets (in order by age: Bo, 9, Congo African Grey parrot; Hallie Hope, 8, Jack Russell terrier; Merry Anne, 6, white shorthair cat with blue eyes; Marco and Mateo, 5, orange tabby brothers (Marco has white feet and is the adventurer); Georgia Mae, 4, Jack Russell terrier, and Mick, a FOUR year old Black Wyandotte rooster).  Anybody want to knit mittens for my menagerie???
Now I kinda want to see Mick in mittens.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh a tip for polish cleanup...i use chapstick around my cuticle before polishing, wash my hands real well after they are dry and most of the mess is gone, and a small art brush with acetone takes care of the rest to get that perfect clean line...but i second that practice makes perfect...
That's a good idea! I might have a use for the Chapstick that I got in my Birchbox. I usually use vaseline around my cuticles (when I'm not lazy).


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went through a major MAC phase a few years ago after being just a dabbler for many years.  The reason I was such a devoted fan:  Convenience.  I could leave my desk, walk out of my office, walk into Macy's, buy lipstick/nail polish, and be back at my desk in under ten minutes.  And I did this a *lot* due to the fact that I hated my company and job.  I spent far too much time crying and doing my nails in the restroom (I would get so upset with everything that taking a break and giving myself a manicure in a toilet stall was the only way I could get through the day sometimes) before I finally figured out an escape plan.  *So* glad I'm not there any more!  I still do my nails just about every day, but it has turned into an evening wind down ritual sort of thing (it forces me to sit quietly for half an hour, which is something I sometimes have problems with), not a let-me-pretend-I'm-anywhere-but-here-for-ten-minutes thing.
Glad you were able to leave that place. I hope your new job is much better.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I ended up spending around $50 last month on only three UD products. Although, you do get what you pay for. They have some of the highest quality products on the market.




Try $52.00 on one UD product (; I do agree-they are great quality!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 16, 2013)

> Try $52.00 on one UD product (; I do agree-they are great quality!


 Yeah the naked palette is my next big purchase  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah the naked palette is my next big purchase




definitely worth the money!!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That would be fab, not sure I am brave enough to try on put mittens on my tiny beasties.
I have toooo many pets (in order by age: Bo, 9, Congo African Grey parrot; Hallie Hope, 8, Jack Russell terrier; Merry Anne, 6, white shorthair cat with blue eyes; Marco and Mateo, 5, orange tabby brothers (Marco has white feet and is the adventurer); Georgia Mae, 4, Jack Russell terrier, and Mick, a FOUR year old Black Wyandotte rooster).  Anybody want to knit mittens for my menagerie???

Oh wow! It must be so fun with all those pets.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I ended up spending around $50 last month on only three UD products. Although, you do get what you pay for. They have some of the highest quality products on the market.




Try $52.00 on one UD product (; I do agree-they are great quality!

I have naked2, naked basics and naked flushed on my list. I am addicted!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah the naked palette is my next big purchase




definitely worth the money!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 16, 2013)

That reminds me, I wish they would expand on the Naked flushed. The blush and bronzer is way to strong for me, but I adore the highlighter color. If they were to come up with different shades I buy them all. Don't judge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 16, 2013)

> That reminds me, I wish they would expand on the Naked flushed. The blush and bronzer is way to strong for me, but I adore the highlighter color. If they were to come up with different shades I buy them all. Don't judge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love the flushed palette! I swatched it at sephora and was severely tempted but resisted for that sake of my wallet. Hoping to pick it up soon.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 16, 2013)

> definitely worth the money!!


 Good to know! I'm getting Naked and Naked basics so that I can have some matte shadows. Looking forward to my trip to ulta on Friday!


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 17, 2013)

I like lots of little gifts, of course looking at my makeup stash (le sigh) I have more than enough little things FOR EVER.

I love the sound of the naked palletes, then I remember all of the eyeshadow in brown/taupe/etc I have then I stop. I need no more eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like lots of little gifts, of course looking at my makeup stash (le sigh) I have more than enough little things FOR EVER.

I love the sound of the naked palletes, then I remember all of the eyeshadow in brown/taupe/etc I have then I stop. I need no more eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I like lots of little ones and a big one. it realy depends. Rather than getting 6 nail polishes that are relalynicely priced but chip after one day, I would like one that hold up at least three days. I do so much with my hands (we don't have a dishwasher) and my polishes always chip easy. I have started to rather spend money on better quality products than have lots of different polish colors for example which I end up giving away because they chip. i honestly am very appreciative of anything though. I put on my wishlist that I am fine with drugstore products as long as it is something that my secret santa values. That means at least one other person has tested it and likes it.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 17, 2013)

I am really ready to be matched up. I need time to spy. I gathered up a ton of things from my makeup junk drawer as well... I have so much stuff that could be great extras. I can't wait to find out my matches skin tone, favorite colors, etc.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really ready to be matched up. I need time to spy. I gathered up a ton of things from my makeup junk drawer as well... I have so much stuff that could be great extras. I can't wait to find out my matches skin tone, favorite colors, etc.
Hahaha yes, I agree. I am always excited to go shop for presents.


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I'm more excited about coming up with a "curation explanation" note the explains why I chose the specific items I did. I figure it will add an extra touch to the gift. Even if it does reveal my stalking abilities, lol.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 17, 2013)

> I think I'm more excited about coming up with a "curation explanation" note the explains why I chose the specific items I did. I figure it will add an extra touch to the gift. Even if it does reveal my stalking abilities, lol.


 ^^^ This is an uh-mazing idea!! Super creative..I may or may not have to copy this lol


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm more excited about coming up with a "curation explanation" note the explains why I chose the specific items I did. I figure it will add an extra touch to the gift. Even if it does reveal my stalking abilities, lol.
I think that sounds awesome. I for example love hot chocolate.... or chocolate in General. You pack some chocolate in that gift and it will make my day. I love the little things that show how thoughtful you are. I am also a fan of handmade things, so if you are crafty, go for it!


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 17, 2013)

> I think that sounds awesome. I for example love hot chocolate.... or chocolate in General. You pack some chocolate in that gift and it will make my day. I love the little things that show how thoughtful you are. I am also a fan of handmade things, so if you are crafty, go for it!


 I wish I was creative/talented enough to make a homemade gift.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 17, 2013)

I like that idea. Like "I sawon the birchbox thread you wanted to get product A but ended up withB so I got you A!"


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that sounds awesome. I for example love hot chocolate.... or chocolate in General. You pack some chocolate in that gift and it will make my day. I love the little things that show how thoughtful you are. I am also a fan of handmade things, so if you are crafty, go for it!
sounds like you need chocolate lip scrub then,lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 17, 2013)

Can we get matched up sooner? I can't wait to start stalking and shopping!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 17, 2013)

Agreed!!



> Can we get matched up sooner? I can't wait to start stalking and shopping!!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't wait for this! I think I missed out on last year's because I found out about it too late.

I have a suggestion. Should we maybe list allergies?

Like some people maybe be allergic to chocolate (egads!) or nuts.

I'm allergic to the jewelry from places like claires. I think I can wear high grade sterling silver though.

THIS IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 18, 2013)

Absolutely. Sensitives and allergies should be listed including anyone in the home just in case their allergy is tripped by something you get.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sounds like you need chocolate lip scrub then,lol
yes, yes I do need that. Can I eat it, too?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait for this! I think I missed out on last year's because I found out about it too late.

I have a suggestion. Should we maybe list allergies?

Like some people maybe be allergic to chocolate (egads!) or nuts.

I'm allergic to the jewelry from places like claires. I think I can wear high grade sterling silver though.

THIS IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FUN!
great Idea. No allergies in my house so that's nice.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait for this! I think I missed out on last year's because I found out about it too late.

I have a suggestion. Should we maybe list allergies?

Like some people maybe be allergic to chocolate (egads!) or nuts.

I'm allergic to the jewelry from places like claires. I think I can wear high grade sterling silver though.

THIS IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FUN!

i want someone to send me all of the hersey candy cane kisses in the world and girhadelli peppermint bark (if you haven't had this...go. please. buy it) but I'm trying to be good and sugary and dairy hurt my belly but theyre *such* quintessential christmas treats to me!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i want someone to send me all of the hersey candy cane kisses in the world and girhadelli peppermint bark (if you haven't had this...go. please. buy it) but I'm trying to be good and sugary and dairy hurt my belly but theyre *such* quintessential christmas treats to me!!
I loooove the Peppermint Bark chocolate! Now you knwo I have to try the Hershey's. Yeah Sugar really doen't do me any good, it makes me hyper like a kid but it's just soooo yummy!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 18, 2013)

There's a Ghirardelli outlet near by and they have pepper mint bark year round on super discount. I don't even care that it's "old" whenever I'm at that outlet I buy myself one square and the cashier just looks at me like I'm crazy.



> I loooove the Peppermint Bark chocolate! Now you knwo I have to try the Hershey's. Yeah Sugar really doen't do me any good, it makes me hyper like a kid but it's just soooo yummy!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes, yes I do need that. Can I eat it, too?
yes you can..its easy to make, mix sugar, oil of your choice(i like almond,olive or coconut), and cocoa powder....ta da! chocolate lip scrub, the sugar loosens dead skin and it won't hurt you if you lick your lips!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Um. I would buy that by the case ALL YEAR. Omg.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There's a Ghirardelli outlet near by and they have pepper mint bark year round on super discount. I don't even care that it's "old" whenever I'm at that outlet I buy myself one square and the cashier just looks at me like I'm crazy. Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I loooove the Peppermint Bark chocolate! Now you knwo I have to try the Hershey's. Yeah Sugar really doen't do me any good, it makes me hyper like a kid but it's just soooo yummy!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
hahaah well..if i get you then i know whats going in your box!

seriously. obsessed with peppermint bark. its bad.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait for this! I think I missed out on last year's because I found out about it too late.

I have a suggestion. Should we maybe list allergies?

Like some people maybe be allergic to chocolate (egads!) or nuts.

*I'm allergic to the jewelry from places like claires. I think I can wear high grade sterling silver though.*

THIS IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FUN!
I have that same allergy! People think I'm being high maintenance when I say that I'm allergic to most cheap jewelry but I really am.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahaah well..if i get you then i know whats going in your box!

seriously. obsessed with peppermint bark. its bad.
i love peppermint bark! i first had it in middle school from williams sonoma and then found the Ghirardelli and trader joes versions. I only last year discovered the hersheys peppermint kisses. I love all things chocolate and peppermint!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have that same allergy! People think I'm being high maintenance when I say that I'm allergic to most cheap jewelry but I really am.
Me too! I wore some earrings from JCrew factory or something (they were SOOO CUTE) and my ears got all red and itchy. I haven't worn earrings since (maybe a year ago?) I hope my holes haven't closed up!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

> I have that same allergy! People think I'm being high maintenance when I say that I'm allergic to most cheap jewelry but I really am.





> Me too! I wore some earrings from JCrew factory or something (they were SOOO CUTE) and my ears got all red and itchy. I haven't worn earrings since (maybe a year ago?) I hope my holes haven't closed up!


 I have two pairs of really nice diamond earrings (don't be too jealous: one pair is because my mom left them to me when she died, and the other pair is because my grandmother wanted to see me wearing hers before *she* died) -- and I sometimes have reactions to *those*. I'm talking platinum posts. Not Claire's quality. Still have my more-than-three-decades-old piercings sometimes unheal when I wear them. The weird thing is that this just started about eight years ago. No clue why.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 18, 2013)

Really excited about Secret Santa!  I love shopping black friday sales for makeup goodies.  Last year I went a little nuts during sephora's sale, and then realized most of the people I need gifts for don't love makeup/beauty products like I do.  LOL, my brothers weren't really fans of getting lip balm.  So, it's super exciting to be able to shop the sales for someone who loves beauty stuff as much as I do.  

Since I'm new, it'd be pretty hard to stalk me right now.  Any suggestions on what I can do between now and Nov 1 so my assigned secret santa can learn more about me?  (Obviously, I still need to get 50 posts).


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 18, 2013)

> i want someone to send me all of the hersey candy cane kisses in the world and girhadelli peppermint bark (if you haven't had this...go. please. buy it) but I'm trying to be good and sugary and dairy hurt my belly but theyre *such* quintessential christmas treats to me!!


I agree with this so much. Christmas just wouldn't be quite right to me without a little (okay a lot) of peppermint and chocolate.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes you can..its easy to make, mix sugar, oil of your choice(i like almond,olive or coconut), and cocoa powder....ta da! chocolate lip scrub, the sugar loosens dead skin and it won't hurt you if you lick your lips!
Mmmmmh pretty sure I would eat it before it goes anywhere (; Just kidding but it sounds great! I have made a vanilla scrub before, fairly sismilar.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have that same allergy! People think I'm being high maintenance when I say that I'm allergic to most cheap jewelry but I really am.
Me too! I wore some earrings from JCrew factory or something (they were SOOO CUTE) and my ears got all red and itchy. I haven't worn earrings since (maybe a year ago?) I hope my holes haven't closed up!

The same exact thing happens to me when I wear earrings that aren't stainless steel. I went several years without wearing earrings and my holes did close up. I got my ears re-pierced my first year of college.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have that same allergy! People think I'm being high maintenance when I say that I'm allergic to most cheap jewelry but I really am.
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Me too! I wore some earrings from JCrew factory or something (they were SOOO CUTE) and my ears got all red and itchy. I haven't worn earrings since (maybe a year ago?) I hope my holes haven't closed up!

I have two pairs of really nice diamond earrings (don't be too jealous: one pair is because my mom left them to me when she died, and the other pair is because my grandmother wanted to see me wearing hers before *she* died) -- and I sometimes have reactions to *those*. I'm talking platinum posts. Not Claire's quality. Still have my more-than-three-decades-old piercings sometimes unheal when I wear them. The weird thing is that this just started about eight years ago. No clue why. Interesting. I've never worn nice earrings and now I'm a little concerned. One way that I've found to prevent the irritation is painting the insides of fashion jewelry with clear nail polish. When I was younger, I had a pair of metal eyeglasses that made my face itchy. My mom painted the insides of the glasses with Sally Hansen top coat to stop the irritation (we were too poor for me to get another pair of glasses). I re-painted them with top coat every few days. I was so glad when I got a new pair of glasses a year later.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i want someone to send me all of the hersey candy cane kisses in the world and girhadelli peppermint bark (if you haven't had this...go. please. buy it) but I'm trying to be good and sugary and dairy hurt my belly but theyre *such* quintessential christmas treats to me!!
I agree with this so much. *Christmas just wouldn't be quite right to me without a little (okay a lot) of peppermint and chocolate.*
I agree.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There's a Ghirardelli outlet near by and they have pepper mint bark year round on super discount. I don't even care that it's "old" whenever I'm at that outlet I buy myself one square and the cashier just looks at me like I'm crazy.
That is exactly what is missing in our outlet malls: A ghiradelli outlet store.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 18, 2013)

> That is exactly what is missing in our outlet malls: A ghiradelli outlet store.


 Agree but my waistline is better off


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ghiradelli chocolate is good.  My Lil Lady will definitely be getting some "lagniappe" in her box.  Oh my, I think it is 14 days to go.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 18, 2013)

I totally forgot about peppermint bark! woohooo! That sounds amazing right now. Seriously one of my fave holiday treats!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, just in case any of you get me...chocolate (and peppermint) of any kind is more than welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love holiday candy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Last year I made some really good peppermint bark, it was easy! Melt dark or milk chocolate chips, spread in a container, melt some white chocolate chips, mix in a bit of peppermint extract, spread over the first layer, and top with crushed peppermint candies! You can also mix crushed candies into the white chocolate too, if you like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 18, 2013)

So excited for this! I am doing both this and the nail one! It will feel really nice to give beauty presents to MUT ladies--I have very few women to shop for.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 18, 2013)

Right now Godiva has Pumpkin Spice Bark... soooooooooo gooooooood


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now Godiva has Pumpkin Spice Bark... soooooooooo gooooooood

WHAT? Oh my...why would you tell me this? I AM ON A HUNT. I am all over pumpkin anything...eeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited for this! I am doing both this and the nail one! It will feel really nice to give beauty presents to MUT ladies--I have very few women to shop for.

I am, too! I have no women who actually like makeup to buy for. So I am doing SS, and also 2 mystery goodie bag exchanges with 2 ladies on here who can't do secret santa this year. So much excitement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WHAT? Oh my...why would you tell me this? I AM ON A HUNT. I am all over pumpkin anything...eeeeeeeeeee.
BECAUSE I CANNOT BE ALONE IN MY OBSESSION OVER THIS BARK!! MUAHAHAHA!
But seriously it's amazing. I don't remember if last year was the first time they had it... or if it was the year before. So good.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ghiradelli chocolate is good.  My Lil Lady will definitely be getting some "lagniappe" in her box.  Oh my, I think it is 14 days to go.
The thing is that it's fourteen days to go until signups open -- but FOUR WEEKS until we get our assignments!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 18, 2013)

I love mail/presents/packages/care packages/etc. I need pen pals. lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 18, 2013)

> I am, too! I have no women who actually like makeup to buy for. So I am doing SS, and also 2 mystery goodie bag exchanges with 2 ladies on here who can't do secret santa this year. So much excitement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 Aww! I would love to do an extra goodie bag exchange with someone, too !! Hey ... That's an idea!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 18, 2013)

> I love mail/presents/packages/care packages/etc. I need pen pals. lol


----------



## Kelli (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I have two pairs of really nice diamond earrings (don't be too jealous: one pair is because my mom left them to me when she died, and the other pair is because my grandmother wanted to see me wearing hers before *she* died) -- and I sometimes have reactions to *those*. I'm talking platinum posts. Not Claire's quality. Still have my more-than-three-decades-old piercings sometimes unheal when I wear them. The weird thing is that this just started about eight years ago. No clue why.
My mom has bad reactions to gold (real and fake), but it didn't start until her 20's I think it was. She can't even touch it long enough to clasp a necklace for me. Her fingers will get red, swollen, burn and  itch. Just kind of randomly started after being able to wear it when she was younger.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now Godiva has Pumpkin Spice Bark... soooooooooo gooooooood
Oh my goodness! I think a trip to Godiva is definitely in my very near future. Thank you


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 18, 2013)

Speaking of Godiva, does anyone use the app Wrapp?  They have Godiva $5 gift cards on there that you can send to people! I might have to buy me my SS some chocolate!


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 19, 2013)

There's also a $5 sephora gift card on Wrapp.


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 19, 2013)

The only thing we have allergies to is crustaceans, but I would have been a little weirded out with lobster shell lip scrub or whatever regardless!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol I just figured out how to use Wrapp and sent 6 people $5 to Godiva. I hope they don't think it's spam. I really wish someone would send me one bc I don't think you can send it to yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Speaking of Godiva, does anyone use the app Wrapp? Â They have Godiva $5 gift cards on there that you can send to people! I might have to buy meÂ my SSÂ some chocolate!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the Wrapp tip! Sent some to my husband. They have $6 at H and M too, which can actually buy you something there.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only thing we have allergies to is crustaceans, but I would have been a little weirded out with lobster shell lip scrub or whatever regardless!
Man, this coffee needs to kick in *soon*:  For some reason, I thought I was in the Black Friday thread and misread "crustaceans" as "customers."  And, yes, this is the time of year when I start getting allergic to customers even *as* a customer:  A lot of them (and holiday music!) make me break out in TOOTH-GRINDING RAGE.  On the up side, this can help with no-buy pledges because certain stores go on my do-not-set-foot-into-this-place list during this time, and I shop off a strict list in others so I can get in and get out as quickly as possible.  

So to review, I think the key dates are as follows (read:  I need verification so I can plan out my weekends because HATE STORES IN NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER):


1 Nov -- signups open 
15 Nov -- signups close
16 Nov -- Santa/Santee matches assigned
29 Nov -- Black Friday
1 Dec -- start sending out packages
15 Dec -- deadline for sending out packages


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm more excited about coming up with a "curation explanation" note the explains why I chose the specific items I did. I figure it will add an extra touch to the gift. Even if it does reveal my stalking abilities, lol.
That's a great idea!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I'm more excited about coming up with a "curation explanation" note the explains why I chose the specific items I did. I figure it will add an extra touch to the gift. Even if it does reveal my stalking abilities, lol.
I think that sounds awesome. I for example love hot chocolate.... or chocolate in General. You pack some chocolate in that gift and it will make my day. I love the little things that show how thoughtful you are. I am also a fan of handmade things, so if you are crafty, go for it!

I agree! I think my favorite part about receiving a gift its not how much it cost but the thought that goes into it.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait for this! I think I missed out on last year's because I found out about it too late.

I have a suggestion. Should we maybe list allergies?

Like some people maybe be allergic to chocolate (egads!) or nuts.

I'm allergic to the jewelry from places like claires. I think I can wear high grade sterling silver though.

THIS IS GOING TO BE SO MUCH FUN!

i want someone to send me all of the hersey candy cane kisses in the world and girhadelli peppermint bark (if you haven't had this...go. please. buy it) but I'm trying to be good and sugary and dairy hurt my belly but theyre *such* quintessential christmas treats to me!!

My friend got the  peppermint bark last year as one of my gifts and it was delicious. I want to try all the flavored M&amp;M like mint  &amp; coconut because  they don't sell them here. I cant ever get enough sweets. I am planning to send my secret santa German sweets   so hopefully she loves them.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol I just figured out how to use Wrapp and sent 6 people $5 to Godiva. I hope they don't think it's spam. I really wish someone would send me one bc I don't think you can send it to yourself









Ugh, I sent some to friends and I think they think its spam. I either send gift cards to my fiance or my family &amp; just use theirs LOL. 

Ugh, &amp; I'm annoyed. I'm not getting the job at Ulta afterall. I have another job at a bakery &amp; would only available on Tuesdays &amp; Saturdays. The lady was like, "I'm going to have to pass then since you need open availability for the holidays." 



  She knew when she originally hired me that I had another job. You would think they would take whatever they could get though, right?   I want the discount!!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There's a Ghirardelli outlet near by and they have pepper mint bark year round on super discount. I don't even care that it's "old" whenever I'm at that outlet I buy myself one square and the cashier just looks at me like I'm crazy. Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I loooove the Peppermint Bark chocolate! Now you knwo I have to try the Hershey's. Yeah Sugar really doen't do me any good, it makes me hyper like a kid but it's just soooo yummy!!
I would seriously be in trouble if I lived near a chocolate outlet.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes, yes I do need that. Can I eat it, too?
yes you can..its easy to make, mix sugar, oil of your choice(i like almond,olive or coconut), and cocoa powder....ta da! chocolate lip scrub, the sugar loosens dead skin and it won't hurt you if you lick your lips!

Sounds delicious!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 19, 2013)

> My friend got theÂ  peppermint bark last year as one of my gifts and it was delicious. I want to try all the flavored M&amp;M like mintÂ  &amp; coconut becauseÂ  they don't sell them here. I cant ever get enough sweets. I am planning to send my secret santa GermanÂ sweets Â Â so hopefully she loves them.


 Ooh! Having lived in Germany several years, I miss marzipan SO much!!!! Germany makes the best sweets in the world!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now Godiva has Pumpkin Spice Bark... soooooooooo gooooooood
I need this!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol I just figured out how to use Wrapp and sent 6 people $5 to Godiva. I hope they don't think it's spam. I really wish someone would send me one bc I don't think you can send it to yourself








Ugh, I sent some to friends and I think they think its spam. I either send gift cards to my fiance or my family &amp; just use theirs LOL.

Ugh, &amp; I'm annoyed. I'm not getting the job at Ulta afterall. I have another job at a bakery &amp; would only available on Tuesdays &amp; Saturdays. The lady was like, "I'm going to have to pass then since you need open availability for the holidays." 



  She knew when she originally hired me that I had another job. You would think they would take whatever they could get though, right?   I want the discount!! 

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My friend got the  peppermint bark last year as one of my gifts and it was delicious. I want to try all the flavored M&amp;M like mint  &amp; coconut because  they don't sell them here. I cant ever get enough sweets. I am planning to send my secret santa German sweets   so hopefully she loves them.

Ooh! Having lived in Germany several years, I miss marzipan SO much!!!! Germany makes the best sweets in the world! I agree, its so hard not to go crazy over here.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 19, 2013)

So I am wondering if my SS would like to try brands available over here in Germany like Essence, Catrice, P2, Artdeco &amp; Astor among others.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 19, 2013)

Ohh soo fun! Am I too late??


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am wondering if my SS would like to try brands available over here in Germany like Essence, Catrice, P2, Artdeco &amp; Astor among others.
I don't know about other people on this forum but I absolutely love German makeup brands, especially essence. I love that brand and I only see it from time to time at Ulta.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohh soo fun! Am I too late??
No! Please come join the party


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No! Please come join the party




Fun! I am just completing my 2nd swap. I'm swapping currently with someone from the UK. This is so much fun. I usually just do Secret Santa for salvation army.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL! I know, right ?? I can already see everyone opening up their gifts with cute homemade extras like scarfs and perfume..and then my poor SS would be like "Why are there broken popsicle sticks in my box??"
I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh my gosh, lush virgins! Lush is seriously amazing. I'm a HUGE lushie. Unfortunately I don't live near a store but I try my best to stop at a store whenever I am near one.

The mint julips lip scrub and honey trap lip balm is my faveeee!

All of their holiday items on Lush UK's site look amazing!!! 

I swear I travel by Lush store. I can always smell it from streets away. No joke, I was in Estonia on a work trip and I found Lush. I was in Croatia (for vacation) and found Lush. Of course in London you can find a Lush like every street.  My BFF lives in Scotland, so she's the one that turned me onto it, I was sooooo happy when we got a couple in Chicago.  I'd be happy to pair up with virgin Lushies since it's pretty easy for me to get to one after work.  The Macy's near me not only has a Lush, there's an internal  Inglot store, a Benefit brow bar, a Mac store, and upstairs a Sephora! It's like Makeup Mecca.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NARS is so very pigmented that I have to be VERY careful applying it so that I don't use TOO much and end up looking like a vampire! I have a navy blue, a grey, and a white eyeshadow, and NARS Orgasm and NARS ? . Just went and looked up the eyeshadow I want ... it is NARS Trio Douce France, but I can't seem to pull the trigger when it's over $40 for one item! Maybe at the end of next quarter, I will have more dollars back to apply to it!
I love love love Nars. The only way I can justify it is that because everything is so pigmented, it lasts extra long.  I'm really lusting after one of their purple extended wear eye liners. I have the green and the blue one, and they are the only pencils I can wear on my waterline that don't budge. I tried the UD 24 hour liners, and while they're great on my upper eye, they make my waterline itch horribly.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know about other people on this forum but I absolutely love German makeup brands, especially essence. I love that brand and I only see it from time to time at Ulta.
I actually tried Essence.  I didn't realize it was a German brand.  I thought it was some knock off brand, lol.  It was pretty good though.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree, its so hard not to go crazy over here.
I definitely have a sweet tooth.


----------



## HHummel (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm so excited for this!!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am wondering if my SS would like to try brands available over here in Germany like Essence, Catrice, P2, Artdeco &amp; Astor among others.

Um I would totally want to be your UnSecret Santa if that's the case and we could just do a fun swap lolll 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend got the  peppermint bark last year as one of my gifts and it was delicious. I want to try all the flavored M&amp;M like mint  &amp; coconut because  they don't sell them here. I cant ever get enough sweets. I am planning to send my secret santa German sweets   so hopefully she loves them.
I've learned so much about European chocolates and stuff since I work at Godiva. I know someone mentioned marzipan. I've had conversations with a lot of international customers who come by and I mention that I think marzipan is a very European flavor since a LOT of Americans who try it get shocked by the flavor and dislike it immediately. I thought it grew on me and I ended up liking it a lot, but it's not as popular in the states. Godiva has amazing peppermint bark that comes out around Thanksgiving. My Secret Santa will def. be getting chocolate lol


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/
Wow, your stuff looks great!!!! I've tried throwing a couple times and I think I lack the patience for it. I'm not very good at clay anything. 

I think your SS would love a handmade brush holder or something! That pitcher looks gorgeous!!


----------



## gemstone (Oct 20, 2013)

> Wow, your stuff looks great!!!! I've tried throwing a couple times and I think I lack the patience for it. I'm not very good at clay anything.Â  I think your SS would love a handmade brush holder or something! That pitcher looks gorgeous!!


 To be fair, throwing pottery requires practice and is *not* something you can get after a few times.


----------



## tanya0949 (Oct 20, 2013)

Your pieces are beautiful!!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL! I know, right ?? I can already see everyone opening up their gifts with cute homemade extras like scarfs and perfume..and then my poor SS would be like "Why are there broken popsicle sticks in my box??"
I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/

I brush holder especially a hand made one would be amazing!!!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh my gawd...all these handmade ideas...i'm in heaven over here...im a total craft/sewing junkie so this has gotten me all excited....hope my person likes handmade goodies too cause i do lots of little stuffs like jewelry, hand beaded and/or embroidered sleep masks..dabble in painting...too many things to list or choose from...i need a name so i can start stalking...err...investigating interests...

eta: I'm all over getting handmade gifts *wink wink*...it shows so much care and thought and time that went into it, gifts from the heart are awetastical!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/
amazing pottery, just simply amazing!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 20, 2013)

> > LOL! I know, right ?? I can already see everyone opening up their gifts with cute homemade extras like scarfs and perfume..and then my poor SS would be like "Why are there broken popsicle sticks in my box??"
> 
> 
> I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that Â Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but Â if you want to see some of what I've made it's here Â I'd love to see other's handicrafts! Â http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/


 Very beautiful work! Anyone who can throw a plate is a pro in my book and I think you would do well once you start selling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took some ceramics classes in college and went nuts for it, it's so fun and rewarding. I think it would make a great gift!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/
Great stuff. I particularly like this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7850596224/in/set-72157629797469029 I haven't done anything like that since high school art class. Our art teacher did pottery as her main art form so we did six week sessions on the pottery wheel in class (plus various other sculpting projects). It was fun, but I'm the type that when something looks really nice, I think "If I just do one more thing, it'll be perfect" and then I wind up destroying it while doing that one more thing lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree!! [@]Dayo Steph[/@] I love your work! I used to throw all the time. I loved it in high school and my favorite art teacher mainly did ceramics. For a charity event I made 120 bowls! Some I threw on the wheel, some I cheated and rolled out and pressed with lace then shaped it around another bowl. It was so fulfilling and since it was for charity and my other teachers liked me, I think I got a hall pass out of one class a day for a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I miss it so much! I wish I still had access to all these kind of things!



> Very beautiful work! Anyone who can throw a plate is a pro in my book and I think you would do well once you start selling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took some ceramics classes in college and went nuts for it, it's so fun and rewarding. I think it would make a great gift!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ooh! Having lived in Germany several years, I miss marzipan SO much!!!! Germany makes the best sweets in the world!
We just had my hubby's best friend over who brought Marzipan bread from my mom  and mother in law. This was two weeks ago and it's all gone. My giftee will get some German treats as well as long as there are no allergies. By the way, if my ss is good at baking, i am not opposed to cookies. Also, I think I have too much fun creating my wishlist hehehe


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gawd...all these handmade ideas...i'm in heaven over here...im a total craft/sewing junkie so this has gotten me all excited....hope my person likes handmade goodies too cause i do lots of little stuffs like jewelry, hand beaded and/or embroidered sleep masks..dabble in painting...too many things to list or choose from...i need a name so i can start stalking...err...investigating interests...

eta: I'm all over getting handmade gifts *wink wink*...it shows so much care and thought and time that went into it, gifts from the heart are awetastical!
same here!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/

Oh my gosh, that's such a great idea! I think your SS will love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Love your pieces!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree!! @Dayo Steph I love your work!

I used to throw all the time. I loved it in high school and my favorite art teacher mainly did ceramics. For a charity event I made 120 bowls! Some I threw on the wheel, some I cheated and rolled out and pressed with lace then shaped it around another bowl. It was so fulfilling and since it was for charity and my other teachers liked me, I think I got a hall pass out of one class a day for a week






I miss it so much! I wish I still had access to all these kind of things!
Thank you everyone! We're never satisfied with our own work - the difference between our vision of what we want it to be, and what is is.  @Jessaamerica - what area of the country are you in? It seems like ceramics are getting popular again, art centers are springing up all over the place.  If I wasn't in an apartment, I'd get a wheel for my own, they aren't outrageously expensive, but I don't have anywhere to put it.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great stuff. I particularly like this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7850596224/in/set-72157629797469029 I haven't done anything like that since high school art class. Our art teacher did pottery as her main art form so we did six week sessions on the pottery wheel in class (plus various other sculpting projects). It was fun, but I'm the type that when something looks really nice, I think "If I just do one more thing, it'll be perfect" and then I wind up destroying it while doing that one more thing lol.

That is sooo me! We have a mantra... Waaaalk awaay from the pot. Just walk away


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We just had my hubby's best friend over who brought Marzipan bread from my mom  and mother in law. This was two weeks ago and it's all gone. My giftee will get some German treats as well as long as there are no allergies. By the way, if my ss is good at baking, i am not opposed to cookies. Also, I think I have too much fun creating my wishlist hehehe
Yum! Marzipan is the best. A friend made some from scratch last year at X-mas, shaped it and gave it out...and then brought me the leftovers (unformed/uncolored) and it was gone sooo dang fast


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, this looks like so much fun!  I wish I had found MUT sooner!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll have to wait a whole year to do this!  It's like another box coming!!!


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


To be fair, throwing pottery requires practice and is *not* something you can get after a few times.
...

Okay I'm just going to go ahead and think I'm just taking this comment the wrong way, but this really annoyed me. 

That's not something I don't know. Thanks.


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow! It must be so fun with all those pets.
Hi, Jay! Sorry I'm so far behind ... to answer your comment - I never feel unloved, but "someone" is always around! LOL!


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/
You pieces are beautiful!!!  AMAZING!!!


----------



## angismith (Oct 20, 2013)

Did everyone get their mass private message this morning?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm in the Midwest (milwaukee). My boyfriend's mom is the art department chair of a high school. I could always ask her to use their facilities but she pretty much covers everything but ceramics so I'm too scared to ask!



> Thank you everyone! We're never satisfied with our own work - the difference between our vision of what we want it to be, and what is is. Â @Jessaamerica - what area of the country are you in? It seems like ceramics are getting popular again, art centers are springing up all over the place. Â If I wasn't in an apartment, I'd get a wheel for my own, they aren't outrageously expensive, but I don't have anywhere to put it.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone get their mass private message this morning?
yep!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 20, 2013)

> Um I would totally want to be your UnSecret Santa if that's the case and we could just do a fun swap lolllÂ  I've learned so much about European chocolates and stuff since I work at Godiva. I know someone mentioned marzipan. I've had conversations with a lot of international customers who come by and I mention that I think marzipan is a very European flavor since a LOT of Americans who try it get shocked by the flavor and dislike it immediately. I thought it grew on me and I ended up liking it a lot, but it's not as popular in the states. Godiva has amazing peppermint bark that comes out around Thanksgiving. My Secret Santa will def. be getting chocolate lol


 I was the one that mentioned Marzipan. It's my favorite &amp; really good &amp; authentic marzipan is hard to find in the states. It's almond paste for those that didn't know. It hardly has any sugar in it &amp; is very pasty! To me it's heaven in a brick! ;-). Lubeck, Germany makes the very best Marzipan in the world in their Niederegger factory. If you can find that particular marzipan you will never go back. Mmmmm! I'm missing Germany today! I'm a huge hot cocoa person as well &amp; now that people are mentioning mint, I'm craving some warm minty goodness now too. Can it be Christmas already?


----------



## Kelli (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is sooo me! We have a mantra... Waaaalk awaay from the pot. Just walk away

LOL I will need to remember that. It's good to know I'm not the only one that does that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/
Your pottery is beautiful! So talented!


----------



## slinka (Oct 20, 2013)

One time I tried a pottery wheel thing....never again. Stupid little 12 year old ruined my mess of a ...cylindrical mass...even more than it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm bad at it


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in the Midwest (milwaukee). My boyfriend's mom is the art department chair of a high school. I could always ask her to use their facilities but she pretty much covers everything but ceramics so I'm too scared to ask!
Hmmm.  Not sure if you ever get to Chicago, but i'm on the Northside, and the studio I throw at (Lillstreet Art Center) has regular weekend workshops.  Make a trip to Chicago - makeup shopping and ceramics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Let me know if you decide to come!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2013)

It takes practice. The thing is with wheel throwing you have to have your clay centered first otherwise you'll never be able to shape it. I think I still have my pottery tools buried in the garage somewhere. LOL


----------



## slinka (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It takes practice. The thing is with wheel throwing you have to have your clay centered first otherwise you'll never be able to shape it. I think I still have my pottery tools buried in the garage somewhere. LOL
I have not the patience to deal with that damned wheel, lol.
Pottery wheel make Slinka angry, SLINKA SMASH.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One time I tried a pottery wheel thing....never again. Stupid little 12 year old ruined my mess of a ...cylindrical mass...even more than it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm bad at it




Aww. It just takes practice.  I was throwing a year before I liked anything I made.   You guys are all too nice  Anyone have knit stuff or other art they want to share? Maybe I should make a - share your craft thread. It would be fun to have an online crafting circle. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have not the patience to deal with that damned wheel, lol.
Pottery wheel make Slinka angry, SLINKA SMASH.





Bwahahahahahahah.  Yeah, I get that too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is an awesome icon btw.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was the one that mentioned Marzipan. It's my favorite &amp; really good &amp; authentic marzipan is hard to find in the states. It's almond paste for those that didn't know. It hardly has any sugar in it &amp; is very pasty! To me it's heaven in a brick! ;-). Lubeck, Germany makes the very best Marzipan in the world in their Niederegger factory. If you can find that particular marzipan you will never go back. Mmmmm! I'm missing Germany today!

I'm a huge hot cocoa person as well &amp; now that people are mentioning mint, I'm craving some warm minty goodness now too. Can it be Christmas already?
If you have a Cost Plus World Market anywhere near you, they carry the Niederegger Marzipan at Xmas!


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 20, 2013)

> If you have a Cost Plus World Market anywhere near you, they carry the Niederegger Marzipan at Xmas!


 No way!!!! I have one of those 30 minutes away. I love you!!!! You are my new hero! ;-)


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i want someone to send me all of the hersey candy cane kisses in the world and girhadelli peppermint bark (if you haven't had this...go. please. buy it) but I'm trying to be good and sugary and dairy hurt my belly but theyre *such* quintessential christmas treats to me!!
good to know!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No way!!!! I have one of those 30 minutes away. I love you!!!! You are my new hero! ;-)
I have also seen it at Worldmarket around Christmas. The marzipanbrot with chocolate cover-my favoriye. If you should be my giftee, be prepared to find some in your box LOL I will bring back plenty from Germany.

I also got the e-mail this morning. Cannot wait to find out what my giftee likes and go shopping!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i want someone to send me all of the hersey candy cane kisses in the world and girhadelli peppermint bark (if you haven't had this...go. please. buy it) but I'm trying to be good and sugary and dairy hurt my belly but theyre *such* quintessential christmas treats to me!!
My fav Ghiradelli is the caramel filled chocolate-Sadly I could eat an entire bag at one sitting..Wait, maybe the bag IS a single serving?? lol.


----------



## slinka (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My fav Ghiradelli is the caramel filled chocolate-Sadly I could eat an entire bag at one sitting..Wait, maybe the bag IS a single serving?? lol.
If all you eat is said bag of candy, then it totally evens out lol. =p


----------



## Deareux (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My fav Ghiradelli is the caramel filled chocolate-Sadly I could eat an entire bag at one sitting..Wait, maybe the bag IS a single serving?? lol.

Have you tried the Caramel Brulee chocolate bites that Starbucks sells? OMG, They're painfully addicting. When I first found out about them, I bought all they had and they didn't get more in for a week.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No way!!!! I have one of those 30 minutes away. I love you!!!! You are my new hero! ;-)
Heheh yay! Looks like you can buy online too:   http://www.worldmarket.com/search.do?query=Niederegger


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 20, 2013)

OMG. I worked at Starbucks for like 5-6 years. Periodically they'd send 1 lb bags of the Carmel brÃ»lÃ©e bites to "sample". My crazy baristas would eat them ALL. I can't eat them anymore. I just can't!



> Have you tried the Caramel Brulee chocolate bites that Starbucks sells? OMG, They're painfully addicting. When I first found out about them, I bought all they had and they didn't get more in for a week.


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 20, 2013)

> Heheh yay! Looks like you can buy online too: Â Â http://www.worldmarket.com/search.do?query=Niederegger


 Whoa! They even have the marzipan hot cocoa! My holy grail of all holy grails on food!!! Thank you for finding that for me!


----------



## Deareux (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG. I worked at Starbucks for like 5-6 years. Periodically they'd send 1 lb bags of the Carmel brÃ»lÃ©e bites to "sample". My crazy baristas would eat them ALL. I can't eat them anymore. I just can't!
I don't blame them! If I were given a 1 lb bag of them, I'd do 1 lb worth of "sampling"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


To be fair, throwing pottery requires practice and is *not* something you can get after a few times.
...

Okay I'm just going to go ahead and think I'm just taking this comment the wrong way, but this really annoyed me. 

That's not something I don't know. Thanks.


As I read it, I think she was just trying to make you feel better about not being good at it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Oct 20, 2013)

> As I read it, I think she was just trying to make you feel better about not being good at it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was my point- I didn't mean to offend!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It takes practice. The thing is with wheel throwing you have to have your clay centered first otherwise you'll never be able to shape it. I think I still have my pottery tools buried in the garage somewhere. LOL
I have not the patience to deal with that damned wheel, lol.
Pottery wheel make Slinka angry, SLINKA SMASH.






LOL When I first learned the wheel just pissed me off to no extent. I could never figure out what they meant when they said the clay had to be centered first and it took weeks for me to learn just to do that. I never could learn to throw porcelain, horrible stuff to work with, requires someone with far more patience than I have that's for sure! LOL Easiest clay for me to work with was Columbia White.


----------



## slinka (Oct 20, 2013)

I like sculpture and stuff...I can actually DO that without flying into a rage!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL When I first learned the wheel just pissed me off to no extent. I could never figure out what they meant when they said the clay had to be centered first and it took weeks for me to learn just to do that. I never could learn to throw porcelain, horrible stuff to work with, requires someone with far more patience than I have that's for sure! LOL Easiest clay for me to work with was Columbia White.
It's definitely a muscle memory thing. I didn't get centering until a substitute teacher in my class literally put her hands on mind and wrestled that dang lump into place. THEN I got it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use something called B-clay, which is part stoneware, part porcelain. I'm guessing it's similar to your Columbia White.  I also use a lot of stoneware with yellow ochre. It fires to the most gorgeous nommable chocolate brown. It just looks edible!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like sculpture and stuff...I can actually DO that without flying into a rage!
See, now I can't sculpt to save my life.  I really wish I could draw and be artsy that way, but definitely not my talent.


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See, now I can't sculpt to save my life.  I really wish I could draw and be artsy that way, but definitely not my talent.
Give me a pencil and paper, hell- even a tattoo gun, and I'm there! lol.

But a tattoo can't hold makeup brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like sculpture and stuff...I can actually DO that without flying into a rage!

I can't sculpt. Wish I could because sculpting is necessary to do special effects makeup.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL When I first learned the wheel just pissed me off to no extent. I could never figure out what they meant when they said the clay had to be centered first and it took weeks for me to learn just to do that. I never could learn to throw porcelain, horrible stuff to work with, requires someone with far more patience than I have that's for sure! LOL Easiest clay for me to work with was Columbia White.
It's definitely a muscle memory thing. I didn't get centering until a substitute teacher in my class literally put her hands on mind and wrestled that dang lump into place. THEN I got it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use something called B-clay, which is part stoneware, part porcelain. I'm guessing it's similar to your Columbia White.  I also use a lot of stoneware with yellow ochre. It fires to the most gorgeous nommable chocolate brown. It just looks edible!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No clue as to what makes up Columbia White. It's sold by the Seattle Pottery Company and their website describes it as, "*Columbia White (SP750) Color: **Cream/Toast* Plastic and firm. Great for medium to small pieces, whether handbuilt or thrown. If you have used Rod's Bod you will love Columbia White." It has a cone of 8 - 10.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Give me a pencil and paper, hell- even a tattoo gun, and I'm there! lol.

But a tattoo can't hold makeup brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
lol, thats me...minus the makeup brush, im just now starting to get the hang of mine( i was one of those girls whose mom was horrible at makeup and never taught me, then didnt wear squat for years, i just got into it,more than lipgloss and mascara, this past year) but i drew out all my tattoos and am working on my newest "to be" tats. it can be a pain in the ass to find an artist willing to do someone else's work, they all want to redesign..not realizing i took a looooong time to actually get my first and mine have a meaning the way they are, they are immperfect, they have intentional flaws, i had found one guy that would but he screwed it up and then took my drawing and tried to claim it as his own work...glad to see he's out of work now,lol


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL! I know, right ?? I can already see everyone opening up their gifts with cute homemade extras like scarfs and perfume..and then my poor SS would be like "Why are there broken popsicle sticks in my box??"
I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/

Wow you are very talented!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL! I know, right ?? I can already see everyone opening up their gifts with cute homemade extras like scarfs and perfume..and then my poor SS would be like "Why are there broken popsicle sticks in my box??"
I wheel throw pottery, so it would be really cool to make a brush holder or something for someone and stick it in their box. Hmm.. I think I'll get on that  Btw, I don't sell pottery (yet) so there's no personal link or anything, but  if you want to see some of what I've made it's here  I'd love to see other's handicrafts!  http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629797469029/

I love your pottery,  I especially like to different shaped bowls and vases.  Your giftee will be very lucky to get you as a secret santa.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I am wondering if my SS would like to try brands available over here in Germany like Essence, Catrice, P2, Artdeco &amp; Astor among others.

Um I would totally want to be your UnSecret Santa if that's the case and we could just do a fun swap lolll

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend got the  peppermint bark last year as one of my gifts and it was delicious. I want to try all the flavored M&amp;M like mint  &amp; coconut because  they don't sell them here. I cant ever get enough sweets. I am planning to send my secret santa German sweets   so hopefully she loves them.
I've learned so much about European chocolates and stuff since I work at Godiva. I know someone mentioned marzipan. I've had conversations with a lot of international customers who come by and I mention that I think marzipan is a very European flavor since a LOT of Americans who try it get shocked by the flavor and dislike it immediately. I thought it grew on me and I ended up liking it a lot, but it's not as popular in the states. Godiva has amazing peppermint bark that comes out around Thanksgiving. My Secret Santa will def. be getting chocolate lol

I would  be open for any swaps, and I would totally love some peppermint bark or for that matter any chocolate. Marzipan is definitely a big thing over here.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gawd...all these handmade ideas...i'm in heaven over here...im a total craft/sewing junkie so this has gotten me all excited....hope my person likes handmade goodies too cause i do lots of little stuffs like jewelry, hand beaded and/or embroidered sleep masks..dabble in painting...too many things to list or choose from...i need a name so i can start stalking...err...investigating interests...

eta: I'm all over getting handmade gifts *wink wink*...it shows so much care and thought and time that went into it, gifts from the heart are awetastical!
I love handmade gifts, I agree with you it makes me feel special receiving handmade stuff. I on the other hand suck at making things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow! It must be so fun with all those pets.
Hi, Jay! Sorry I'm so far behind ... to answer your comment - I never feel unloved, but "someone" is always around! LOL!

Its ok don't worry I fall behind a lot. I love pets, if it was up to me I would have a zoo.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did everyone get their mass private message this morning?
I did.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 21, 2013)

I am so excited for this! Now to stop lurking and start posting more...






Also, I've never tried marzipan so I ordered some after reading what everyone was saying about it. I'm so excited to try it!


----------



## ashynichole (Oct 21, 2013)

I really want to join in on the fun of secret santa! I'm relatively new to the boards, i joined in June, which means I've been a member for long enough, I have enough posts, etc. I'm just nervous about joining because it seems like most of you guys know eachother, where as I only frequent the ipsy group! Oh well, I may still join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want to join in on the fun of secret santa! I'm relatively new to the boards, i joined in June, which means I've been a member for long enough, I have enough posts, etc. I'm just nervous about joining because it seems like most of you guys know eachother, where as I only frequent the ipsy group! Oh well, I may still join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've noticed your posts in Ipsy.  So you have at least one person who "knows"  you.


----------



## ashynichole (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've noticed your posts in Ipsy.  So you have at least one person who "knows"  you.
Yay! 

A few questions though(my apologies if they've been answered already), I was looking through the rules &amp; the thread of last years SS gifts... the rules say approx value of gift should be $25, give or take $5. Some of the gifts in the last years gifts thread looked like they were worth way more than $25. Do some people just throw in extra stuff they got from subscription boxes as well? I only subscribe to Ipsy &amp; Graze(I might be going back to Birchbox soon, and I'm hoping for a Popsugar subscription for Christmas from my parents or husband!), so I don't have a lot of extra samples like some people may have.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! 

A few questions though(my apologies if they've been answered already), I was looking through the rules &amp; the thread of last years SS gifts... the rules say approx value of gift should be $25, give or take $5. Some of the gifts in the last years gifts thread looked like they were worth way more than $25. Do some people just throw in extra stuff they got from subscription boxes as well? I only subscribe to Ipsy &amp; Graze(I might be going back to Birchbox soon, and I'm hoping for a Popsugar subscription for Christmas from my parents or husband!), so I don't have a lot of extra samples like some people may have. 
I'm a newbie too, ashynichole!  And, I didn't even think about the fact that there'd be a thread from last year.  I just spent an hour going through and seeing what everyone did.  Looked like so much fun!!


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! 

A few questions though(my apologies if they've been answered already), I was looking through the rules &amp; the thread of last years SS gifts... the rules say approx value of gift should be $25, give or take $5. Some of the gifts in the last years gifts thread looked like they were worth way more than $25. Do some people just throw in extra stuff they got from subscription boxes as well? I only subscribe to Ipsy &amp; Graze(I might be going back to Birchbox soon, and I'm hoping for a Popsugar subscription for Christmas from my parents or husband!), so I don't have a lot of extra samples like some people may have. 

I'm sure there is a few of us that don't have huge stashes of extra stuff. I don't. That's partly why I suggested we include explanations about why we chose certain items. That way even if there isn't a lot of "extras", your recipient still knows you put thought into it.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've noticed your posts in Ipsy.  So you have at least one person who "knows"  you.
Yay!

A few questions though(my apologies if they've been answered already), I was looking through the rules &amp; the thread of last years SS gifts... the rules say approx value of gift should be $25, give or take $5. Some of the gifts in the last years gifts thread looked like they were worth way more than $25. Do some people just throw in extra stuff they got from subscription boxes as well? I only subscribe to Ipsy &amp; Graze(I might be going back to Birchbox soon, and I'm hoping for a Popsugar subscription for Christmas from my parents or husband!), so I don't have a lot of extra samples like some people may have.

Yes, alot of people throw in extras from their stash.  Another reason it might look like they went over, is SALES.  I got a $40 palette and a few other things for my giftee last year for the budgeted amount.  I've already bought some things from theBalm (Hautelook), Stila (Fall Beauty Bash), and Urban Decay (F&amp;F for sale items) for friends, family, myself, and possibly my giftee.  What sucks is that I need to set all of it to the side until I decide who gets what.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 21, 2013)

> Yay!Â  A few questions though(my apologies if they've been answered already), I was looking through the rules &amp; the thread of last years SS gifts... the rules say approx value of gift should be $25, give or take $5. Some of the gifts in the last years gifts thread looked like they were worth way more than $25. Do some people just throw in extra stuff they got from subscription boxes as well? I only subscribe to Ipsy &amp; Graze(I might be going back to Birchbox soon, and I'm hoping for a Popsugar subscription for Christmas from my parents or husband!), so I don't have a lot of extra samples like some people may have.Â


 I think there were a lot of people who used Birchbox points to get stuff. There is also a lot of package-breaking-up going on, like someone might have purchased tarte LipSurgence set and didn't want one of them, so that one went into the Santa package and not counted against the total because, hey, the set was already purchased. Also GWP things: Sephora had that VIB bag a couple of months ago that had some good stuff. And Black Friday specials help a *lot*.


----------



## ashynichole (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh okay! Well then, I'm excited I am going to have to participate! I'm now so excited!!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh okay! Well then, I'm excited I am going to have to participate! I'm now so excited!!
There is also a thread that is for ideas which I'm sure that will get more active when we get closer.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138549/secret-santa-gift-ideas


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is also a thread that is for ideas which I'm sure that will get more active when we get closer.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138549/secret-santa-gift-ideas
That's great to know! Thanks!!


----------



## slinka (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want to join in on the fun of secret santa! I'm relatively new to the boards, i joined in June, which means I've been a member for long enough, I have enough posts, etc. I'm just nervous about joining because it seems like most of you guys know eachother, where as I only frequent the ipsy group! Oh well, I may still join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Don't worry- we don't ALL know each other well, lol. Besides, your ss will stalk all of your posts and figure out that pretty brain-box of yours!


----------



## mermuse (Oct 21, 2013)

By the way, you can get marzipan and some other sweets cheaply at Aldi grocery stores (a German-based chain) if there is a location near you. The Moser Roth toffee chocolate bars are excellent and the stroopwaffles are yummy and cheap as well. Of course, the candy availability increases over the holidays! Be aware that Aldi is cash only.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 21, 2013)

all this talk of sweets is killing me. marzipan... YUM. on a related note, i wish i lived in a Macaron-abundant city  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In a perfect world, everyone will have easy access to all the make up they want and Macarons.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 21, 2013)

> By the way, you can get marzipan and some other sweets cheaply at Aldi grocery stores (a German-based chain) if there is a location near you. The Moser Roth toffee chocolate bars are excellent and the stroopwaffles are yummy and cheap as well. Of course, the candy availability increases over the holidays! Be aware that Aldi is cash only.


 My Aldi accepts credit cards. And they are cheap!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 21, 2013)

> By the way, you can get marzipan and some other sweets cheaply at Aldi grocery stores (a German-based chain) if there is a location near you. The Moser Roth toffee chocolate bars are excellent and the stroopwaffles are yummy and cheap as well. Of course, the candy availability increases over the holidays! Be aware that Aldi is cash only.


 I'm so glad you posted this! The little town that I transplanted to a year and a half ago has very few interesting stores, but it does have an Aldi, and I've never been, but I will have to go ASAP now! I love German candy. Marzipan is a particular favorite of mine.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've noticed your posts in Ipsy.  So you have at least one person who "knows"  you.
Yay! 

A few questions though(my apologies if they've been answered already), I was looking through the rules &amp; the thread of last years SS gifts... the rules say approx value of gift should be $25, give or take $5. Some of the gifts in the last years gifts thread looked like they were worth way more than $25. Do some people just throw in extra stuff they got from subscription boxes as well? I only subscribe to Ipsy &amp; Graze(I might be going back to Birchbox soon, and I'm hoping for a Popsugar subscription for Christmas from my parents or husband!), so I don't have a lot of extra samples like some people may have. 


As you know already from the other ladies replies, look to the sales. It's actually really easy to stay within the budget with sales. Right now Stila is having an 80% sale on select items so you can pick up (example) the Color Pigments that were originally $22 for only $4 each right now.

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/category/makeup/fall+beauty+bash.do?mobile=off&amp;page=all


----------



## ashynichole (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
As you know already from the other ladies replies, look to the sales. It's actually really easy to stay within the budget with sales. Right now Stila is having an 80% sale on select items so you can pick up (example) the Color Pigments that were originally $22 for only $4 each right now.

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/category/makeup/fall+beauty+bash.do?mobile=off&amp;page=all
You enabler! lol. I may just have to buy 2 of everything :x (for me and my secret santa! lol)


----------



## MissRoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
As you know already from the other ladies replies, look to the sales. It's actually really easy to stay within the budget with sales. Right now Stila is having an 80% sale on select items so you can pick up (example) the Color Pigments that were originally $22 for only $4 each right now.

http://www.stilacosmetics.com/category/makeup/fall+beauty+bash.do?mobile=off&amp;page=all
To my Future Secret Santa: I would love love love to have any nude/peachy/peachy pink lip glosses or a nude/shimmery eye shadow..Oh I love Stila! I'm off to shop now!!

Just checked out this "Stila" sale...Good night...I can't catch my breath over here...Must....have.....it....all.....(clutches chest, gasps for air-lol)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A few questions though(my apologies if they've been answered already), I was looking through the rules &amp; the thread of last years SS gifts... the rules say approx value of gift should be $25, give or take $5. Some of the gifts in the last years gifts thread looked like they were worth way more than $25. Do some people just throw in extra stuff they got from subscription boxes as well? I only subscribe to Ipsy &amp; Graze(I might be going back to Birchbox soon, and I'm hoping for a Popsugar subscription for Christmas from my parents or husband!), so I don't have a lot of extra samples like some people may have. 
My game plan is to shop sales and break up sets that I might pick up between now and then. My stash doesn't have too many extras (I just gave a bunch of stuff away) but I'll try to chip in any foils/additional sample things that my giftee will probably be interested in. If say my giftee had lip tars on her list, I think I would throw in one of my gently used unloved ones (marked as used, of course!) that she may not have but not count that out of my $25 budget.

I really want to shop for stuff now (esp. with good deals out there!) but I don't want to run the risk of picking up only "potential" items. I carefully plan my purchases and I feel like stalking my giftee be necessary for success


----------



## ashynichole (Oct 21, 2013)

psst.... BHcosmetics this set on sale which would be PERFECT to break up for your Secret Santa/other gifts/your own stash! There's a blush for everyone!

http://www.bhcosmetics.com/todays-steals?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=steal_floral_blush_10_13&amp;utm_source=constant_contact


----------



## JC327 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

By the way, you can get marzipan and some other sweets cheaply at Aldi grocery stores (a German-based chain) if there is a location near you. The Moser Roth toffee chocolate bars are excellent and the stroopwaffles are yummy and cheap as well. Of course, the candy availability increases over the holidays!

Be aware that Aldi is cash only.
I love shopping at Aldi here in Germany. My mom shops at Aldi too and is able to find I lot of the things I have sent her from over here.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want to join in on the fun of secret santa! I'm relatively new to the boards, i joined in June, which means I've been a member for long enough, I have enough posts, etc. I'm just nervous about joining because it seems like most of you guys know eachother, where as I only frequent the ipsy group! Oh well, I may still join  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You should join, It looks like a lot of fun, and it seems like a great way to get to know people better.


----------



## sparklegirl (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My game plan is to shop sales and break up sets that I might pick up between now and then. My stash doesn't have too many extras (I just gave a bunch of stuff away) but I'll try to chip in any foils/additional sample things that my giftee will probably be interested in. If say my giftee had lip tars on her list, I think I would throw in one of my gently used unloved ones (marked as used, of course!) that she may not have but not count that out of my $25 budget.

I really want to shop for stuff now (esp. with good deals out there!) but I don't want to run the risk of picking up only "potential" items. I carefully plan my purchases and I feel like stalking my giftee be necessary for success 




this is my plan as well! i keep seeing sets that I want to buy in hopes my giftee will like a few of the tiems, but i'm trying really hard not to so I don't buy a bunch of things and have them wasted if my giftee isn't interested. 

I'm almost more excited about learning who my giftee is so I can begin stalking than I am about anything else


----------



## slinka (Oct 22, 2013)

Just know- items are supposed to be unused/unopened as per the rules (at least, last time I read I'm pretty sure it said that), so I'd tread lightly as some people might not appreciate it.

BUT- with that being said,

I will take any gently used lip tars that you have not spit into (Ew...lol), Why? Cause I'm a makeup whore with no standards and an addiction that's equivalent to crack.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 22, 2013)

You could also stalk the "what samples have you gotten for free" thread and contact one of the companies if you want to round out a box, if there is something a person wants that is a little out of the price range.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 22, 2013)

Oops. My bad. Forgot. Thanks for the reminder! I have a few that have only been used once. I wasn't gonna send a box of used things and I hope no one was under that impression...



> Just know- items are supposed to be unused/unopened as per the rules (at least, last time I read I'm pretty sure it said that), so I'd tread lightly as some people might not appreciate it. BUT- with that being said, I will take any gently used lip tars that you have not spit into (Ew...lol), Why? Cause I'm a makeup whore with no standards and an addiction that's equivalent to crack. :help: :roflmao:


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 22, 2013)

[@]usofjessamerica[/@] I wouldn't mind a lip tar that's only been used once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But as [@]slinka[/@] said some might like it too much, so you'll have to be careful.


----------



## nikkimouse (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just know- items are supposed to be unused/unopened as per the rules (at least, last time I read I'm pretty sure it said that), so I'd tread lightly as some people might not appreciate it.

BUT- with that being said,

I will take any gently used lip tars that you have not spit into (Ew...lol), Why? Cause I'm a makeup whore with no standards and an addiction that's equivalent to crack.







YES ME TOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!    If my ss wants to send my lightly swatched unloved items I'll take them!!!!  I should run an orphanage for unloved makeup and nail polish.....

And all of a sudden I'm picturing all of my nail polish singing it's a hard knock life.....


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will take any gently used lip tars that you have not spit into (Ew...lol), Why? Cause I'm a makeup whore with no standards and an addiction that's equivalent to crack.








So makeup is your



  huh. LOL


----------



## slinka (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So makeup is your



  huh. LOL



 Drug of choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh ill gladly take any unloved slightly used items anyone wants to add too...i have no shame,lol *addict*


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh that stila sale is fantastic, pity they don't do international shipping.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oops. My bad. Forgot. Thanks for the reminder! I have a few that have only been used once. I wasn't gonna send a box of used things and I hope no one was under that impression...
No, I understood it as an "extra" and I think a lot of us would be very happy as long as it is one of the items we want to try.


----------



## slinka (Oct 22, 2013)

I wasn't under that impression  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

> YES ME TOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!Â Â Â  If my ss wants to send my lightly swatched unloved items I'll take them!!!!Â  I should run an orphanage for unloved makeup and nail polish..... And all of a sudden I'm picturing all of my nail polish singing it's a hard knock life.....


 Love the image of nail polish singing it's a hard knock life! Definitely brought a smile to my face!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 22, 2013)

I think if you are addicted enough to accept gently used/swatched items (I know I am!  Bring it!) then just put that info in your list/profile.  Make things easier for your SSS (Secret Santa Stalker).

Dang it I still have to make my list.  I just can't decide what to ask for!  Too many pretty things!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 22, 2013)

Same - I wouldn't mind gently used items either. But I personally would feel bad gifting those items, so I would include it as an extra only like usjessofamerica had said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ulta just sent out their 20% off coupon. Between that, Sephora's 20% off, and Birchbox sent me my 25% off code, my wallet is DOOMED! But I'm trying to be good.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just know- items are supposed to be unused/unopened as per the rules (at least, last time I read I'm pretty sure it said that), so I'd tread lightly as some people might not appreciate it.

BUT- with that being said,

I will take any gently used lip tars that you have not spit into (Ew...lol), Why? Cause I'm a makeup whore with no standards and an addiction that's equivalent to crack.








YES ME TOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!    If my ss wants to send my lightly swatched unloved items I'll take them!!!!  I should run an orphanage for unloved makeup and nail polish.....

And all of a sudden I'm picturing all of my nail polish singing it's a hard knock life.....

Lmao I was picturing that after reading what you wrote. I agree I will take unloved makeup too.


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm good with gently used items too. My first love is eyeshadows, which are easy to clean and pass on.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think if you are addicted enough to accept gently used/swatched items (I know I am!  Bring it!) then just put that info in your list/profile.  Make things easier for your SSS (Secret Santa Stalker).

Dang it I still have to make my list.  I just can't decide what to ask for!  Too many pretty things!
I have to be honset, I have a ton of items on my list. I hope my secret Santa does not think I am nuts with so many items hahaha- i just want to give them some "ideas" (or just a list of Sephora's inventory)...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

honset= honest


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm just putting my SS wish list on my trade list because I'm lazy like that LOL


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 22, 2013)

Just found this!  I most definitely have to join.  Getting makeup as a surprise is so much better than buying it on my own- I love to see what people come up with!  Already thinking about how to start getting things without knowing my person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just putting my SS wish list on my trade list because I'm lazy like that LOL
Actually that's a good idea - I could put a link to my Sephora wish list in the comments on my secret santa wish list


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 22, 2013)

I would gladly take unloved/swatched makeup as an extra in my gift if it goes along with what my SS thinks I would like.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would gladly take unloved/swatched makeup as an extra in my gift if it goes along with what my SS thinks I would like.
Me too!  It's "new to me" makeup!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would gladly take unloved/swatched makeup as an extra in my gift if it goes along with what my SS thinks I would like.
Me too!  It's "new to me" makeup!

Exactly, my friends and I even shop at thrift stores and goodwill for clothing.  You'd be suprised how much quality clothing you can find.  I commented on a top my friend was wearing and she said "It's new, or at least new to me."


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly, my friends and I even shop at thrift stores and goodwill for clothing.  You'd be suprised how much quality clothing you can find.  I commented on a top my friend was wearing and she said "It's new, or at least new to me."




Yes, you can even find clothing that still has tags!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly, my friends and I even shop at thrift stores and goodwill for clothing.  You'd be suprised how much quality clothing you can find.  I commented on a top my friend was wearing and she said "It's new, or at least new to me."




Yes, you can even find clothing that still has tags!

I have found them with tags for baby clothes for her daughter.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, you can even find clothing that still has tags!
Those are always lucky finds! When i started my new job I needed a bunch of suits in just a week. I did not want to spend a lot of money and got three name brand suits for under $50.00. Since then I go from time to time and see what's new.


----------



## LadyK (Oct 22, 2013)

Am I too late for the sign up?  

Edited:  Answered my own question.  Countdown to November 1st!

Never too early to start window shopping.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!  It's "new to me" makeup!
Me three! As long as it hasn't touched bodily fluids (eww) or I can easily sanitize it, I love trying new stuff. Swatching is totally fine, but i'm with the folks that would prefer new stuff for my actual SS with the gently used as an extra


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually that's a good idea -* I could put a link to my Sephora wish list in the comments on my secret santa wish list*
That's genius! I'm doing that. I'm open to anything that I may like.


----------



## slinka (Oct 22, 2013)

My kids are clothed thanks to "new to me"...especially as babies!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, you can even find clothing that still has tags!  
I once found a Calvin Klein dress that still had tags (it was labeled as $150!) and I got it for $12!


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 22, 2013)

> My kids are clothed thanks to "new to me"...especially as babies!


 Between my nephew being 2 years older and my mom working at a second hand store, my son only started getting new new clothes this year when we moved away from them. I had 4 years of not buying kids clothes. It was awesome. The majority of my wardrobe comes from second hand stores. Much nicer on the wallet.


----------



## slinka (Oct 22, 2013)

They grow out of them so fast (and destroy garments too) it only makes sense to get them second hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momma4 (Oct 22, 2013)

My little girl has been awarded best dressed for her last and only two years of school and all I do is shop yardsales and consignments religiously.  I have to though because I have super expensive taste that I can not afford other wise.  Also, at a yardsale last weekend I got three tory burch dresses for 2 dollars a piece and a velvet brand sweater.  When I find a good deal I like to look the item up online and see if I can find how much it is worth.  One of the burch dresses was still listed for 198 and the velvet sweater was 117.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 22, 2013)

I would totally not mind swatched or gently used items as an extra. I always feel kind of sad when I hear about someone throwing a product away after using it once because they think that no one else will want it.


----------



## lemony007 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me three! As long as it hasn't touched bodily fluids (eww) or I can easily sanitize it, I love trying new stuff. Swatching is totally fine, but i'm with the folks that would prefer new stuff for my actual SS with the gently used as an extra
I agree


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2013)

I am also okay with swatched/gently used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 23, 2013)

> I am also okay with swatched/gently used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 23, 2013)

> Me too!


 Me three!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me three!





Me four!


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 23, 2013)

Me 900th or whatever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love all the colours... all the makeups... I think the only things that would squick me are mascaras or lipglosses with doe foot applicators.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well I will definitely keep all the stuff that was swatched and used once as extras. I didn't know there would be a demand for it. I give a lot of stuff to goodwill or goodwill type organizations. Maybe I will through a scarf in.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 23, 2013)

Glad that some people are open to swatches/used once items as a bonus! I am open to these as well. I always feel bad throwing them out. Will have to check out some of these sales!


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 23, 2013)

I might also send something local if I can find it, or something homemade. We are from so many different places and I think it's nice to share that.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might also send something local if I can find it, or something homemade. We are from so many different places and I think it's nice to share that.

I have a local chocolate shop right down the street from my office.   Definitely throwing some of that in there.


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm open to swatched items as well. And chocolate, of course!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 23, 2013)

I love milk chocolate.


----------



## Donna529 (Oct 23, 2013)

> I'm open to swatched items as well. And chocolate, of course!


 Ditto


----------



## ashynichole (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glad that some people are open to swatches/used once items as a bonus! I am open to these as well. I always feel bad throwing them out. Will have to check out some of these sales!
Yeah I'm TOTALLY open to swatched/used once items as extras! We should all specify this in our secret santa applications


----------



## LadyK (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me 900th or whatever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love all the colours... all the makeups... I think the only things that would squick me are mascaras or lipglosses with doe foot applicators.
This for me.  I am happy with swatched as long as someone used q-tips, etc. and not the actual applicator.  I get infusions of immunosuppressants so have to be careful.  Not that I think any of you ladies have germs, but even things that wouldn't affect a healthy person can make me sick.  It sucks because I would be happy to provide a home for all the castoff makeup in the land!  So many pretties.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 24, 2013)

I think it would be so much fun to make something handmade for a gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Oct 24, 2013)

I made some crafty things this week for my secret Santa gal &amp; my nail secret Santa gal. I'm kind of excited to give it to them &amp; see if they like them. I'm getting SO excited for this! I think the 2 weeks we are waiting to get our person's name are going to be the longest two weeks of the year! I'm also up for swatched/barely used items. One mans trash is another man's treasure in my book! Oh, &amp; as a side note of pure happiness. . . My hubby's deployment got cancelled due to government funding issues! He will be home for Halloween &amp; Christmas this year! Doing a happy dance right now! Life is good!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might also send something local if I can find it, or something homemade. We are from so many different places and I think it's nice to share that.
I agree, sometrhing handmade or local as an extra is always nice!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I made some crafty things this week for my secret Santa gal &amp; my nail secret Santa gal. I'm kind of excited to give it to them &amp; see if they like them. I'm getting SO excited for this!
I think the 2 weeks we are waiting to get our person's name are going to be the longest two weeks of the year!

I'm also up for swatched/barely used items. One mans trash is another man's treasure in my book!

Oh, &amp; as a side note of pure happiness. . . My hubby's deployment got cancelled due to government funding issues! He will be home for Halloween &amp; Christmas this year! Doing a happy dance right now! Life is good!
That's great news! Once it is great the government doesn't have any money! (;

I am also very excited who the person is and will add something handmade and something local to the actual gift. I am also currently looking through my "swatched once" items.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I made some crafty things this week for my secret Santa gal &amp; my nail secret Santa gal. I'm kind of excited to give it to them &amp; see if they like them. I'm getting SO excited for this!
I think the 2 weeks we are waiting to get our person's name are going to be the longest two weeks of the year!

I'm also up for swatched/barely used items. One mans trash is another man's treasure in my book!

*Oh, &amp; as a side note of pure happiness. . . My hubby's deployment got cancelled due to government funding issues! He will be home for Halloween &amp; Christmas this year! Doing a happy dance right now! Life is good!*

Yaaaaay!!! Congrats!  I bet your kids are so happy!  (And I know you and your hubby are thrilled!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 24, 2013)

I am so happy for you!!!



> I made some crafty things this week for my secret Santa gal &amp; my nail secret Santa gal. I'm kind of excited to give it to them &amp; see if they like them. I'm getting SO excited for this! I think the 2 weeks we are waiting to get our person's name are going to be the longest two weeks of the year! I'm also up for swatched/barely used items. One mans trash is another man's treasure in my book! Oh, &amp; as a side note of pure happiness. . . My hubby's deployment got cancelled due to government funding issues! He will be home for Halloween &amp; Christmas this year! Doing a happy dance right now! Life is good!


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 24, 2013)

> I agree, sometrhing handmade or local as an extra is always nice!


 I think adding something local is such a cool idea! Where i'm from people are heavily into maple sugaring soooo...maybe i could add some real maple syrup or locally made maple candies. I'm having so much fun just planning!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 24, 2013)

i will definitely include wisconsiny goodies! probably not cheese..or beer..but definitely something delicious and fattening and bad for you but so worth it.


----------



## kellsbells (Oct 24, 2013)

I would NOT say no to beer! or cheese  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yummmm


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2013)

I love kitschy local stuff! My person would stand a high chance of getting Voodoo Doughnut stuff, although not doughnuts because those do *not* travel well. Not Vooodoo Doughnut beer, either, because that stuff is reportedly disgusting and a waste of fifteen bucks.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 24, 2013)

First. I am obsessed with voodoo donuts. Whenever anyone visits Portland, I tell them they HAVE to go. Second. My boyfriend is obsessed with Rogue Beer and I think they have that one whiskey?. Like no joke he special orders stuff all the time. I think his dream vacation would be for is to go to Portland and stay at Rogue's Inn or whatever on top of the bar/brewery. As if living in milwaukee wasn't enough for this beer enthusiast...



> I love kitschy local stuff! My person would stand a high chance of getting Voodoo Doughnut stuff, although not doughnuts because those do *not* travel well. Not Vooodoo Doughnut beer, either, because that stuff is reportedly disgusting and a waste of fifteen bucks.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think adding something local is such a cool idea! Where i'm from people are heavily into maple sugaring soooo...maybe i could add some real maple syrup or locally made maple candies. I'm having so much fun just planning!
Well Anheuser Busch has the brewery here but I will not be sending beer (; however we also have a ton of other local goodies so knowng allergies will help. Or if you hate certain flavors.


----------



## utgal2004 (Oct 24, 2013)

I really love the idea of including local goodies!  Thinking of all of the options is really fun.  I wish I could say I'd make something handmade but my crafting skills leave a little to be desired, even though I love pinning crafts on pinterest thinking someday I'll get better at it.  I'm awesome at baking but I'm not sure everyone is okay receiving baked goods from a stranger's kitchen.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i will definitely include wisconsiny goodies! probably not cheese..or beer..but definitely something delicious and fattening and bad for you but so worth it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love kitschy local stuff! My person would stand a high chance of getting Voodoo Doughnut stuff, although not doughnuts because those do *not* travel well. Not Vooodoo Doughnut beer, either, because that stuff is reportedly disgusting and a waste of fifteen bucks.


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First. I am obsessed with voodoo donuts. Whenever anyone visits Portland, I tell them they HAVE to go.

Second. My boyfriend is obsessed with Rogue Beer and I think they have that one whiskey?. Like no joke he special orders stuff all the time. I think his dream vacation would be for is to go to Portland and stay at Rogue's Inn or whatever on top of the bar/brewery. As if living in milwaukee wasn't enough for this beer enthusiast...


I would also not say no to beer- unless it's the Voodoo Doughnut beer, because it IS disgusting and a waste of $15.00.  I still own the bottle though, because it's pink, and there's a pig, and doughnuts, and bacon.  Some beer lover somewhere is crying over my dishonesty to good beer, because this is just a travesty to craft beer everywhere.  However, Rogue Dead Guy is probably one of my most favorites.  Beer, makeup, gently used samples- bring it on SS!  I'm not picky!





Edit- I'll have to include something super Chicago-y in mine.  Like a hotdog 



.  Kidding.  Probably.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 24, 2013)

I love key chains.  I always pick at least one up when we travel.  If it has an interactive element it is even better.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been on the prowl for shopping bargains..


----------



## tulosai (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been on the prowl for shopping bargains..
Me too.  It is excessive and bad in my case though :X


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  





I would also not say no to beer- unless it's the Voodoo Doughnut beer, because it IS disgusting and a waste of $15.00.  I still own the bottle though, because it's pink, and there's a pig, and doughnuts, and bacon.  Some beer lover somewhere is crying over my dishonesty to good beer, because this is just a travesty to craft beer everywhere.  However, Rogue Dead Guy is probably one of my most favorites.  Beer, makeup, gently used samples- bring it on SS!  I'm not picky!






Edit- I'll have to include something super Chicago-y in mine.  Like a hotdog 



.  Kidding.  Probably.

Vosges Chocolate would make a good local Chicago-y gift.  I have such a hard time resisting them. Om nom nom nom.   I used to work in the building next to the mall on Michigan Ave where they have their store. Danger Will Robinson!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 24, 2013)

> Vosges Chocolate would make a good local Chicago-y gift. Â I have such a hard time resisting them. Om nom nom nom. Â  I used to work in the building next to the mall on Michigan Ave where they have their store. Danger Will Robinson!


You should try Katherine Ann confections.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Vosges Chocolate would make a good local Chicago-y gift.  I have such a hard time resisting them. Om nom nom nom.   I used to work in the building next to the mall on Michigan Ave where they have their store. Danger Will Robinson!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You should try Katherine Ann confections.





Ohh Vosges is in The Shops at North Bridge!  I work further west so I don't normally go that way.. unless.. I'm wandering way out of my way before going to Trader Joe's.. and the California Blue Line stop is not a place I'm generally at.. so Katherine Anne's is hard too!  However.. there is a Vosges near Armitage that I could do.. if only I could wrap up those doughnuts from Glazed &amp; Infused- my guilty pleasure for real.

Edit- or Garrett's, or Sarah's Candies.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 24, 2013)

If by some Midwest magic we get each other, you can send me a hot dog and some portillos and pizza and I'll send you a brat. Forget about make up!!!



> I would also not say no to beer- unless it's the Voodoo Doughnut beer, because it IS disgusting and a waste of $15.00. Â I still own the bottle though, because it's pink, and there's a pig, and doughnuts, and bacon. Â Some beer lover somewhere is crying over my dishonesty to good beer, because this is just a travesty to craft beer everywhere. Â However, Rogue Dead Guy is probably one of my most favorites. Â Beer, makeup, gently used samples- bring it on SS! Â I'm not picky!:beer: Edit- I'll have to include something super Chicago-y in mine. Â Like a hotdogÂ :roflmao: . Â Kidding. Â Probably.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Ohh Vosges is in The Shops at North Bridge!  I work further west so I don't normally go that way.. unless.. I'm wandering way out of my way before going to Trader Joe's.. and the California Blue Line stop is not a place I'm generally at.. so Katherine Anne's is hard too!  However.. there is a Vosges near Armitage that I could do.. if only I could wrap up those doughnuts from Glazed &amp; Infused- my guilty pleasure for real.

Edit- or Garrett's, or Sarah's Candies.
I've never been to Katherine Anne's, where is it located?   I'm now in the food desert that is River North, up by the Chicago River. Blargh. I sooo miss working on Michigan Ave.  The Beaver donut truck visits the front of my building fairly frequently, so I'll get their donuts, but i've heard Glazed &amp; Infused is awesome.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If by some Midwest magic we get each other, you can send me a hot dog and some portillos and pizza and I'll send you a brat. Forget about make up!!!

Deal!  Hahaha


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never been to Katherine Anne's, where is it located?   I'm now in the food desert that is River North, up by the Chicago River. Blargh. I sooo miss working on Michigan Ave.  The Beaver donut truck visits the front of my building fairly frequently, so I'll get their donuts, but i've heard Glazed &amp; Infused is awesome. 

Also never been to Katherine Anne's but it's at the California Blue Line Stop ish?  I've never heard of The Beaver, but I regularly stop my commute up north at Armitage to get Glazed &amp; Infused because it is magical.  I really want one of those Gelato Doughnut things they're getting at.  Also, just feed me the vanilla bean doughnuts from G&amp;I forever.  I'll be happy.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

Aww, this is such a lovely idea and a great way to get to know someone from MUT! and I love giving secret santa gifts! I will definitely have to work on my posts to participate (school has been busy) but I don't think that will be much of a problem lol. Can't wait!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 24, 2013)

You can find Katherine Ann's at whole foods in their bakery section!



> Ohh Vosges is in The Shops at North Bridge! Â I work further west so I don't normally go that way.. unless.. I'm wandering way out of my way before going to Trader Joe's.. and the California Blue Line stop is not a place I'm generally at.. so Katherine Anne's is hard too! Â However.. there is a Vosges near Armitage that I could do.. if only I could wrap up those doughnuts from Glazed &amp; Infused- my guilty pleasure for real. Edit- or Garrett's, or Sarah's Candies.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 24, 2013)

JamieP, do you think that is Chicago only or might be able to be found in St. Louis? Have to check on that!


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 24, 2013)

> I made some crafty things this week for my secret Santa gal &amp; my nail secret Santa gal. I'm kind of excited to give it to them &amp; see if they like them. I'm getting SO excited for this! I think the 2 weeks we are waiting to get our person's name are going to be the longest two weeks of the year! I'm also up for swatched/barely used items. One mans trash is another man's treasure in my book! Oh, &amp; as a side note of pure happiness. . . My hubby's deployment got cancelled due to government funding issues! He will be home for Halloween &amp; Christmas this year! Doing a happy dance right now! Life is good!


 That's wonderful! I'm glad you get to spend the holidays with your hubby.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 24, 2013)

I guess I could mail my SS a Virginia ham! Lol!


----------



## slinka (Oct 24, 2013)

Gosh, what does Utah have?

Guess I can send my ss some honey and the book of Mormon, lol. (No offense if you're an LDS member...you guys are just everywhere here (And you know it!) )


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 24, 2013)

We have tons of yummy stuff in Louisiana! But, last time I checked...gumbo, jambalaya &amp; Ã©touffÃ©e don't ship very well :/ Hmm... There's always Tony Chacere's!!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 24, 2013)

> We have tons of yummy stuff in Louisiana! But, last time I checked...gumbo, jambalaya &amp; Ã©touffÃ©e don't ship very well :/ Hmm... There's always Tony Chacere's!!


 Praline Pecans.


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 24, 2013)

> We have tons of yummy stuff in Louisiana! But, last time I checked...gumbo, jambalaya &amp; Ã©touffÃ©e don't ship very well :/ Hmm... There's always Tony Chacere's!![/quote I am from Mississippi living in Oklahoma. I miss all the yummy treats from home.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 24, 2013)

> JamieP, do you think that is Chicago only or might be able to be found in St. Louis? Have to check on that!


I know she recently got contracts to sell her items on Nebraska, but not sure where else. She lives here, but ships I believe! We ordered like 80 boxes one year for my husbands companies holiday gifts so she gave us a private truffle and caramel tasting to choose what we wanted. Amazing


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 24, 2013)

> We have tons of yummy stuff in Louisiana! But, last time I checked...gumbo, jambalaya &amp; Ã©touffÃ©e don't ship very well :/ Hmm... There's always Tony Chacere's!!


 YES! I always forget about pralines because I personally don't care for them, but I know lots of people who do!


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 24, 2013)

Hahah imagine opening a box of cosmetics and finding it a giant container of gumbo! I don't know why but that image is amusing me greatly this morning


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 24, 2013)

> We have tons of yummy stuff in Louisiana! But, last time I checked...gumbo, jambalaya &amp; Ã©touffÃ©e don't ship very well :/ Hmm... There's always Tony Chacere's!!


 All of that sounds sooooo good. Lol.


----------



## tanya0949 (Oct 24, 2013)

I can't until we receive our secret Santa assignments. I have tons of ideas!!!


----------



## lovepink (Oct 24, 2013)

If my secret santa is from some where, where you have good apple butter that would be an awesome extra (or if you make your own).  it is so hard to find good apple butter here in So Cal!  I was complaining about it to my family recently and got some in the mail (from Amish Country in IL).  Yums!


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess I could mail my SS a Virginia ham! Lol!
lol....well if you got me i'd totally be cool with that,lmao! im lusting a giant fatty piece of meat(dieting)


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know she recently got contracts to sell her items on Nebraska, but not sure where else. She lives here, but ships I believe! We ordered like 80 boxes one year for my husbands companies holiday gifts so she gave us a private truffle and caramel tasting to choose what we wanted. Amazing
Wow, that's pretty awesome! I'll have to check her out. I have to watch my carbs, but I can still have a little bit of the good stuff I don't waste my chocolate carbs on Hersheys


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 25, 2013)

Ah, love the idea of including something unique to your city. Except...being from Green Bay we're pretty much ONLY known for the Packers. So I hope my SS recipient is cool with rocking a cheesehead! 






Seriously can't wait to get our assignments so I can start stalking &amp; shopping! I already know I'm going to go overboard...oops.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2013)

> Praline Pecans.


 Come on now! I am from Louisiana too and there is plenty to send.


----------



## slinka (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Come on now! I am from Louisiana too and there is plenty to send.
If I get someone from Louisiana, I expect some voodoo magic coming my way. =p I want an enchanted crocodile skull, damnit.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry meant to [email protected]


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 25, 2013)

As far as Colorado goes... Celestial Tea started here, Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory, and lots and lots of breweries ....there's also Pikes Peak, places like Air Force Academy among tons of other Military bases...so I imagine something from those I might be sending...not sure about the beer though...


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2013)

> As far as Colorado goes...Â Celestial Tea started here, Rocky Mountain Chocolate Factory, and lots and lots of breweriesÂ ....there's also Pikes Peak, places likeÂ Air Force Academy among tons of other Military bases...so I imagine something from those I might be sending...not sure about the beer though...


 Don't forget Estes Park!


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't forget Estes Park!
Oh gosh yes! Gorgeous. There's no denying how beautiful this place is. And I forgot about Aspen and Vail too !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And don't worry I assure whomever I get will not get any Rocky Mountain Oysters from me! lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 25, 2013)

My dad, as a die hard 49ers fan was so disappointed when both of his daughters decided to go to wisconsin for school. No joke, in the 90s he turned down a job because he noticed the hiring manager had a GB emblem on his shelf.



> Ah, love the idea of including something unique to your city. Except...being from Green Bay we're pretty much ONLY known for the Packers. So I hope my SS recipient is cool with rocking a cheesehead!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously can't wait to get our assignments so I can start stalking &amp; shopping! I already know I'm going to go overboard...oops.Â


----------



## slinka (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My dad, as a die hard 49ers fan was so disappointed when both of his daughters decided to go to wisconsin for school. No joke, in the 90s he turned down a job because he noticed the hiring manager had a GB emblem on his shelf.
I just can't wrap my head around that kind of die-hard team-spirit mentality.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My dad, as a die hard 49ers fan was so disappointed when both of his daughters decided to go to wisconsin for school. No joke, in the 90s he turned down a job because he noticed the hiring manager had a GB emblem on his shelf.
Hahaha hilarious! Although, I can't say I'm surprised! We are not a very well-liked city...at least when it comes to football fans.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We have tons of yummy stuff in Louisiana! But, last time I checked...gumbo, jambalaya &amp; Ã©touffÃ©e don't ship very well :/

Hmm... There's always Tony Chacere's!!
I bought an awesome jambalaya seasoning and rice mix at a swap meet.  It of course came from Louisiana and you just had to add the chicken, smoked sausage, and water (or whatever meat you prefer).  I wish I could get more, but I can't remember the company name.  Something like that, you could send the taste of Louisiana.  If you have your own recipe, you could mix up the dry ingredients including the rice, and put printed instructions on how to prepare it.  That would make a wonderful gift.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry meant to [email protected]
That's awesome!!! What part of the state are you in?? I'm in the deep south...Lake Charles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And your absolutely right..we have so much variety, and IMHO some of the best tasting food in the world!!!

I



 being a Cajun!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought an awesome jambalaya seasoning and rice mix at a swap meet.  It of course came from Louisiana and you just had to add the chicken, smoked sausage, and water (or whatever meat you prefer).  I wish I could get more, but I can't remember the company name.  Something like that, you could send the taste of Louisiana.  If you have your own recipe, you could mix up the dry ingredients including the rice, and put printed instructions on how to prepare it.  That would make a wonderful gift.
I've sent care packages to several of the friends I've made when solo traveling internationally with similar things and they all said how much they loved the packaged seasonings! It really is magic for the taste buds!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm from Maine and I'm pretty sure all we have is lobster :/ but I guess I can look for something.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My dad, as a die hard 49ers fan was so disappointed when both of his daughters decided to go to wisconsin for school. No joke, in the 90s he turned down a job because he noticed the hiring manager had a GB emblem on his shelf.
Ahaha, I'm from Pittsburgh and went to school in Baltimore. I still live/work there on a basis. Needless to say, I'm not always very popular.

Then again, I can't really talk because my team isn't doing that well this year... ^^;;;; OOPS. But I'm always vindictively gleeful when the Ravens don't do well CLEARLY I'M NOT A GREAT PERSON


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2013)

> I LOVE the idea of something local. I relocaste every 18 months for work so I am not 100% sure of what Kansas is known for.


 At this point, I think they're most famous for the Winchester brothers. (My dad's family is partially from Kansas. We have no clue what they're known for, either. We keep getting them mixed up with Iowa, and Dad spent as much of his childhood there as I did in Yakima, which I am very aware is all about tree fruit. And hops. And recreational pharmaceuticals.)


----------



## gemstone (Oct 25, 2013)

> Ahaha, I'm from Pittsburgh and went to school in Baltimore. I still live/work there on a basis. Needless to say, I'm not always very popular. Then again, I can't really talk because my team isn't doing that well this year... ^^;;;; OOPS. But I'm always vindictively gleeful when the Ravens don't do well CLEARLY I'M NOT A GREAT PERSON


 At least the colts leaving created a pretty huge steelers following pre ravens in Baltimore (because Pittsburgh wasn't a big rival back then, and there was no way in hell people would start following the redskins). I moved here from a city with just a basketball team that had pretty normal colors (Orlando) so I really enjoy the all purple everything.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 25, 2013)

Supernatural for the win!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


At least the colts leaving created a pretty huge steelers following pre ravens in Baltimore (because Pittsburgh wasn't a big rival back then, and there was no way in hell people would start following the redskins).

I moved here from a city with just a basketball team that had pretty normal colors (Orlando) so I really enjoy the all purple everything.
Yeah, Pittsburgh is sort of overwhelmingly, frothing-at-the-mouth levels of supportive for the Steelers, but I've seen quite a bit of support for them too in Baltimore and DC in general. Purple is such a fun colour! I regularly wear purple (err nail polish at least) so it's not something that's super exciting for me. Though I ended up getting a Ravens M&amp;T bank card, which I felt like super stupid about when I was living in new york for a few months and using the M&amp;T bank card there... =.=;;

I've lived in Baltimore for quite a bit of time now -- probably as longer than I've lived in China, actually, so it should feel more like home but I still feel like a visitor here. Baltimore has a lot of culture, but I can't seem to dig my fingers into it... but I can tell you plenty about Pittsburgh culture (outside of sports even XDD)!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 25, 2013)

Me! Me! I'll take a lobster. Please. Send. Me. Lobster. This thread makes me crave so many things at once. Dear SS: Seriously. Do not send me any make up. I would just like a box of hot meals. Preferably with lobsters, hot dogs, milk shakes, jambalaya, local chocolates, and everything else that is edible. Xo Jess



> I'm from Maine and I'm pretty sure all we have is lobster :/ but I guess I can look for something.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Me! Me! I'll take a lobster. Please. Send. Me. Lobster. This thread makes me crave so many things at once.

Dear SS:

Seriously. Do not send me any make up. I would just like a box of hot meals. Preferably with lobsters, hot dogs, milk shakes, jambalaya, local chocolates, and everything else that is edible.

Xo Jess
lol we need a separate secret santa for food JUST SEND ME THINGS TO PUT IN MY MOUTH PLEASEEEE


----------



## meaganola (Oct 25, 2013)

> lol we need a separate secret santa for food JUST SEND ME THINGS TO PUT IN MY MOUTH PLEASEEEE


 Heeey, idea here: How about a virtual spring break swap in a few months? This would mean sending exclusively local stuff to someone in a different part of the country/world. If you happen to have a local makeup company, great, but the focus would be whatever touristy stuff your area has. Keychains, shotglasses, specialty candy, etc. ETA: I have to confess that the Ravens are my favorite football team solely because I love horror so much I named a cat after the dude who wrote the poem where the team got their name. I know pretty much nothing else about football.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Heeey, idea here: How about a virtual spring break swap in a few months? This would mean sending exclusively local stuff to someone in a different part of the country/world. If you happen to have a local makeup company, great, but the focus would be whatever touristy stuff your area has. Keychains, shotglasses, specialty candy, etc.

ETA: I have to confess that the Ravens are my favorite football team solely because I love horror so much I named a cat after the dude who wrote the poem where the team got their name. I know pretty much nothing else about football.
 love that idea!!! I'd be all over that! my city doesnt have much to offer(i'd have to dig deep for anything wothwhile) but surrounding cities are great...i could do a state theme vs a city theme...lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, Pittsburgh is sort of overwhelmingly, frothing-at-the-mouth levels of supportive for the Steelers, but I've seen quite a bit of support for them too in Baltimore and DC in general. Purple is such a fun colour! I regularly wear purple (err nail polish at least) so it's not something that's super exciting for me. Though I ended up getting a Ravens M&amp;T bank card, which I felt like super stupid about when I was living in new york for a few months and using the M&amp;T bank card there... =.=;;

I've lived in Baltimore for quite a bit of time now -- probably as longer than I've lived in China, actually, so it should feel more like home but I still feel like a visitor here. Baltimore has a lot of culture, but I can't seem to dig my fingers into it... but I can tell you plenty about Pittsburgh culture (outside of sports even XDD)!

My dad is one of those HARDCORE Steelers Fans, which means that I am as well.  I'm not as super die hard about it, but I definitely have my large collection of Steelers paraphernalia.  And the school I went to undergrad at was also black/gold so all the black and gold things are welcome (it's also my favorite color pairing hahaha).  Being in Chicago and knowing literally nothing about da Bears is about the worst.. maybe I'll learn, one day.


----------



## elizabethrose (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Heeey, idea here: How about a virtual spring break swap in a few months? This would mean sending exclusively local stuff to someone in a different part of the country/world. If you happen to have a local makeup company, great, but the focus would be whatever touristy stuff your area has. Keychains, shotglasses, specialty candy, etc.

ETA: I have to confess that the Ravens are my favorite football team solely because I love horror so much I named a cat after the dude who wrote the poem where the team got their name. I know pretty much nothing else about football.

I also love this idea.  Want in!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Heeey, idea here: How about a virtual spring break swap in a few months? This would mean sending exclusively local stuff to someone in a different part of the country/world. If you happen to have a local makeup company, great, but the focus would be whatever touristy stuff your area has. Keychains, shotglasses, specialty candy, etc.

ETA: I have to confess that the Ravens are my favorite football team solely because I love horror so much I named a cat after the dude who wrote the poem where the team got their name. I know pretty much nothing else about football.
Yessssssss.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh gosh yes! Gorgeous. There's no denying how beautiful this place is. And I forgot about Aspen and Vail too !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And don't worry I assure whomever I get will not get any Rocky Mountain Oysters from me! lol
Bwahahahah this actually made me LOL.  That's so freaking hilarious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't thought about RMO since I visited Oklahoma and they tried to sell us on "bully bags".


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm in the NO... I loooove cajun food. I think Lafayette has some of the best. I have only past through Lake Charles going to Monroe.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Dang cellphone... I meant to quote @Tiffany27la


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bwahahahah this actually made me LOL.  That's so freaking hilarious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't thought about RMO since I visited Oklahoma and they tried to sell us on "bully bags".
I live in Ok and I am so glad no one has ever tried to get me to eat those...gross!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in Ok and I am so glad no one has ever tried to get me to eat those...gross!
I participated in the Morgan Nat'l Championship show in OKC back in my riding days, and we'd go to Molly Murphy's (Loved that place) and the Cowboy Hall of Fame, and of course all the western shops (even though I rode Dressage/Hunters).  I think it was a...let's prank the New Yorker's thing as much as it was a true, they had it on their menu and you could order it, thing


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I participated in the Morgan Nat'l Championship show in OKC back in my riding days, and we'd go to Molly Murphy's (Loved that place) and the Cowboy Hall of Fame, and of course all the western shops (even though I rode Dressage/Hunters).  I think it was a...let's prank the New Yorker's thing as much as it was a true, they had it on their menu and you could order it, thing
I live in OKC and have for 8 years now. I don't go to alot of the western type places nor Molly Murphy's(I have even heard of that place). My husband and I are both really boring people and tend to eat at the same places. Nothing really fancy. It is sad really. I have been to Cattleman's steakhouse and can say I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 25, 2013)

I love that idea! I live in the cherry capital of the world!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I also work for a bakery!


----------



## Kelli (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that idea! I live in the cherry capital of the world!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I also work for a bakery!
I was just there last month with my friend! I am about 2 hours directly south of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We drove all that way just so he could visit bookstores LOL such a geek.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in OKC and have for 8 years now. I don't go to alot of the western type places nor Molly Murphy's(I have even heard of that place). My husband and I are both really boring people and tend to eat at the same places. Nothing really fancy. It is sad really. I have been to Cattleman's steakhouse and can say I wasn't impressed.
Granted the last time I was there was in '91 - so it may have changed a lot! Nothing wrong with enjoying what you like, that's not boring, that's choosing wisely


----------



## cobainrls (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Granted the last time I was there was in '91 - so it may have changed a lot! Nothing wrong with enjoying what you like, that's not boring, that's choosing wisely
I have been here since 2005 and it has changed alot since then. I think I can safely assume you wouldn't recognize the city.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

Indiana really has nothing of note. In state fair season, we have some pretty epic fried fair food? But nothing I can think of that's shippable!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just there last month with my friend! I am about 2 hours directly south of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We drove all that way just so he could visit bookstores LOL such a geek.
Ahh, how cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay for mitten people!  LOL bookstores!!


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 26, 2013)

Virtual spring break sounds fun, I'd be up for that. I just love getting parcels what ever the reason!


----------



## ashynichole (Oct 27, 2013)

I live in Iowa but work in Omaha,NE. So I can send ya'll corn &amp; Omaha steaks! lol. Not really, but I know I'm going to include a couple handmade items for sure!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah, love the idea of including something unique to your city. Except...being from Green Bay we're pretty much ONLY known for the Packers. So I hope my SS recipient is cool with rocking a cheesehead! 






Seriously can't wait to get our assignments so I can start stalking &amp; shopping! I already know I'm going to go overboard...oops. 
LOL.  A cheesehead would be awesome!  I have a lot of family from Wisconsin so the Packers are big in our house.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in Iowa but work in Omaha,NE. So I can send ya'll corn &amp; Omaha steaks! lol. Not really, but I know I'm going to include a couple handmade items for sure!!!!
I will also accept steak and corn. 

I was at World Market yesterday. While I was looking at all the fun candies it made me think of the SS group and all the great treats I might include!


----------



## LadyK (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm trying to come up with ideas for local items.  There are a lot of almonds in Northern California.  I would send someone a computer from silicon valley but I'm pretty sure that would be over the 25$ budget.  Maybe I can steal a google bike and ship it. LOL.  This may be a great excuse to explore some local chocolate shops.......


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 27, 2013)

Slightly OT: I just got an email from Ulta telling me about UD's new book of shadows. Sixteen eye shadows, black liquid liner, primer potion, and a mascara all packaged in a kick-butt case for only $32! It would make a great gift, just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Slightly OT:
I just got an email from Ulta telling me about UD's new book of shadows. Sixteen eye shadows, black liquid liner, primer potion, and a mascara all packaged in a kick-butt case for only $32! It would make a great gift, just saying




It's a redux of the last book of shadows (IV) and not a new one...but I still want it! I missed out on it last time!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ooh that UD would make a nice gift.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 27, 2013)

> It's a redux of the last book of shadows (IV) and not a new one...but I still want it! I missed out on it last time!


 I need to visit my local Ulta!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Slightly OT:
I just got an email from Ulta telling me about UD's new book of shadows. Sixteen eye shadows, black liquid liner, primer potion, and a mascara all packaged in a kick-butt case for only $32! It would make a great gift, just saying




Ohh. I would love that! I'm such a sucker for their black liquid liner. If I'm not using an Eyeko liner then I'm using the UD liquid liner! I see this as being a black liquid liner + primer potion that happens to come with 16 shadows. Lol obvi I have my priorities.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a redux of the last book of shadows (IV) and not a new one...but I still want it! I missed out on it last time!
Oops! My bad. I'm new to UD. I'm still going to buy it even if it is a redux!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 27, 2013)

I would be more than happy to get that from my as!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a redux of the last book of shadows (IV) and not a new one...but I still want it! I missed out on it last time!
Oops! My bad. I'm new to UD. I'm still going to buy it even if it is a redux!


Me too..when it first came out I couldn't afford it. I wish they would re-release a few of the other palettes, too...like Alice in Wonderland, and maybe the other 3 books of shadows!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too..when it first came out I couldn't afford it. I wish they would re-release a few of the other palettes, too...like *Alice in Wonderland*, and maybe the other 3 books of shadows!!

I would be ecstatic if they re-released Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 28, 2013)

> Slightly OT: I just got an email from Ulta telling me about UD's new book of shadows. Sixteen eye shadows, black liquid liner, primer potion, and a mascara all packaged in a kick-butt case for only $32! It would make a great gift, just saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! Just what I needed to use that 20% off coupon.


----------



## slinka (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! Just what I needed to use that 20% off coupon.
'cept you can't use it on that. Trust me, I tried, lol.


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 28, 2013)

[@]slinka[/@] It worked for me. It took $6.40 off.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  'cept you can't use it on that. Trust me, I tried, lol.
I used it today in the store. And actually tried it online before I decided to avoid shipping and just go get it in person. 

Maybe it depends which coupon you have?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! Just what I needed to use that 20% off coupon.
'cept you can't use it on that. Trust me, I tried, lol.


BUT! There is a 10% off prestige coupon that they sent out to members.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *enable, enable*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
BUT! There is a 10% off prestige coupon that they sent out to members.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *enable, enable*
Mine said 10% for prestige, but when I tried it online it gave me 20%. I told the girls in the store that &amp; they gave me 20% off.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh! You enabler you!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! You enabler you!


----------



## slinka (Oct 28, 2013)

Clearly ulta is not giving me the appropriate coupons lol. All I have Is the 20% off (says anything) but the BOS is an exception for it. I clearly need the good coupon, you enablers! =P Oh, and the closest store to me is...gosh I'm not even sure. IF there's one where the mall is, that's about an hour and a half away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might as well just save the gas money and pony up the money I would've saved if I can't get the discount =p (plus with my luck they wouldn't even have the one thing I want, haha) I've always wanted one of the book of shadows things, but wasn't ever able to snatch one up so I rreeeaaalllllyyyyyy want this redux, haha.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 28, 2013)

> Clearly ulta is not giving me the appropriate coupons lol. All I have Is the 20% off (says anything) but the BOS is an exception for it. I clearly need the good coupon, you enablers! =P Oh, and the closest store to me is...gosh I'm not even sure. IF there's one where the mall is, that's about an hour and a half away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might as well just save the gas money and pony up the money I would've saved if I can't get the discount =p (plus with my luck they wouldn't even have the one thing I want, haha) I've always wanted one of the book of shadows things, but wasn't ever able to snatch one up so I rreeeaaalllllyyyyyy want this redux, haha.


 Same for me! Where is my 10% off coupon? Also, I feel your Ulta distance pain. Mine is 30 minutes away which is not as bad as yours but still a reasonable amount of gas to use driving to go shopping. I may have to suck it up to get that book of shadows.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 28, 2013)

Got an invitation for a new store opening for Ulta this weekend. it's not too far from me ... I wonder if I should go chce it out on Saturday for my secret santa gifts of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 28, 2013)

> Clearly ulta is not giving me the appropriate coupons lol. All I have Is the 20% off (says anything) but the BOS is an exception for it. I clearly need the good coupon, you enablers! =P Oh, and the closest store to me is...gosh I'm not even sure. IF there's one where the mall is, that's about an hour and a half away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might as well just save the gas money and pony up the money I would've saved if I can't get the discount =p (plus with my luck they wouldn't even have the one thing I want, haha) I've always wanted one of the book of shadows things, but wasn't ever able to snatch one up so I rreeeaaalllllyyyyyy want this redux, haha.


 Next time you go to Ulta make sure they have all of your info correct. I have women come in all the time and say they aren't receiving coupons and it's usually just a typo in their Beauty Club Card info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eta: Dug through my email, looks like this and works for BOS:



PM me your email and I'll forward it to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Clearly ulta is not giving me the appropriate coupons lol. All I have Is the 20% off (says anything) but the BOS is an exception for it. I clearly need the good coupon, you enablers! =P

Oh, and the closest store to me is...gosh I'm not even sure. IF there's one where the mall is, that's about an hour and a half away



I might as well just save the gas money and pony up the money I would've saved if I can't get the discount =p (plus with my luck they wouldn't even have the one thing I want, haha)

I've always wanted one of the book of shadows things, but wasn't ever able to snatch one up so I rreeeaaalllllyyyyyy want this redux, haha.
Next time you go to Ulta make sure they have all of your info correct. I have women come in all the time and say they aren't receiving coupons and it's usually just a typo in their Beauty Club Card info





Eta: Dug through my email, looks like this and works for BOS:




PM me your email and I'll forward it to you



When was it sent, and what was the subject line?


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My little girl has been awarded best dressed for her last and only two years of school and all I do is shop yardsales and consignments religiously.  I have to though because I have super expensive taste that I can not afford other wise.  Also, at a yardsale last weekend I got three tory burch dresses for 2 dollars a piece and a velvet brand sweater.  When I find a good deal I like to look the item up online and see if I can find how much it is worth.  One of the burch dresses was still listed for 198 and the velvet sweater was 117.
That's an awesome deal!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm open to swatched items as well. And chocolate, of course!
Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I made some crafty things this week for my secret Santa gal &amp; my nail secret Santa gal. I'm kind of excited to give it to them &amp; see if they like them. I'm getting SO excited for this!
I think the 2 weeks we are waiting to get our person's name are going to be the longest two weeks of the year!

I'm also up for swatched/barely used items. One mans trash is another man's treasure in my book!

Oh, &amp; as a side note of pure happiness. . . My hubby's deployment got cancelled due to government funding issues! He will be home for Halloween &amp; Christmas this year! Doing a happy dance right now! Life is good!
That's great news!


----------



## JC327 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Supernatural for the win!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 28, 2013)

> When was it sent, and what was the subject line?


October 22 and 25. Subject was 20% off your entire purchase or Don't forget, 20% off etc...


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 28, 2013)

I never got the email either. Bummer.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got the email either. Bummer.

Me neither...BUT, my 20% off Sephora card just showed up *glee glee glee*


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 29, 2013)

Can't wait to start stalking somebody!


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 29, 2013)

You ladies and your Ultas make me jealous.

But a new Shoppers opened just around the corner from me and I need to go in and see what the selection is like. I'm hoping this one carries more Essence than just the permanent line so I don't have to drive to the next town for it.

Also, in case whoever gets me is looking, I've never tried the UD primer. Or any UD, actually.


----------



## LolaJay (Oct 29, 2013)

I love Ulta and they suck me in every time with their dang coupons!! I've been Platinum since last year (and already this year thru Dec. 2014) and I feel like every time I make a purchase, I get another awesome deal in my inbox! Like 3x points, or a free gift with $xx purchase. Or how about that 10x points day this summer!! I am embarrassed to say I've been saving my points and have about 1,500 at the moment. Even the girl at the register was like "WOW that's a lot of points!!!" Haha oops...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my gosh you guys it is almost time for stalking our giftees hehehe. I am looking forwar to buying an awesome gift.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 29, 2013)

So  I got an email from Ulta with the 20% off coupon and used it already.

AND I got the flyer in the mail of 20% off. Can I use this still or will it show up on my ulta rewards things that I already used a 20%?


----------



## slinka (Oct 29, 2013)

> So Â I got an email from Ulta with the 20% off coupon and used it already. AND I got the flyer in the mail of 20% off. Can I use this still or will it show up on my ulta rewards things that I already used a 20%?


 I'm just guessing, but I doubt it'll show up or that they'll even check it. They probably won't even give it a second glance! (Never hurts to try!)


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So  I got an email from Ulta with the 20% off coupon and used it already.

AND I got the flyer in the mail of 20% off. Can I use this still or will it show up on my ulta rewards things that I already used a 20%?

I think you can.  If they are different numbers.  I used my card and it still let me apply the email one to an online order.  I haven't actually placed the order.  Still playing cart tetris.


----------



## slinka (Oct 29, 2013)

> I think you can.Â  If they are different numbers.Â  I used my card and it still let me apply the email one to an online order.Â  I haven't actually placed the order.Â  Still playing cart tetris.


 Ah cart Tetris, a game I've played way too many times lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I'm just guessing, but I doubt it'll show up or that they'll even check it. They probably won't even give it a second glance! (Never hurts to try!)

I MIGHT try it. But idk. Trying to be on a no/low buy LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think you can.  If they are different numbers.  I used my card and it still let me apply the email one to an online order.  I haven't actually placed the order.  Still playing cart tetris.
I play cart tetris alllllll the freaking time I swear. Lucky for my wallet, I just exit out of the screen. &amp; your profile pic is sooo cute! Corgi, right?


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I MIGHT try it. But idk. Trying to be on a no/low buy LOL

I play cart tetris alllllll the freaking time I swear. Lucky for my wallet, I just exit out of the screen. &amp; your profile pic is sooo cute! Corgi, right? 

Yep.  That is my baby.   We have two.  Corgi's are the greatest dogs.


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love Ulta and they suck me in every time with their dang coupons!! I've been Platinum since last year (and already this year thru Dec. 2014) and I feel like every time I make a purchase, I get another awesome deal in my inbox! Like 3x points, or a free gift with $xx purchase. Or how about that 10x points day this summer!!
I am embarrassed to say I've been saving my points and have about 1,500 at the moment. Even the girl at the register was like "WOW that's a lot of points!!!" Haha oops...
I have 1,9++ right now.  I am trying to save up 2,000.  I think there are others on MuT who have more.  Now, both my DD and myself get our hair done at Ulta.  

I was so pissed that 10x points day.  I had placed an order at 11:00pm the day before!  I got 3x points, but still,  a few hours later and I would have had 10x points!  Now, when they are running a bonus points promotion, I wait until the very last day to see if they are going to throw a 10x points day in the middle or not.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ah cart Tetris, a game I've played way too many times lol.





I totally play cart tetris with my purchases also. I'm pretty awful about getting buyers remorse lol. I figured though, if I go back to it 3 days straight I should just hit the "Confirm" button and be done with it already lol. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yep.  That is my baby.   We have two.  Corgi's are the greatest dogs. 
Love love Corgi's they're such great pets and smart too!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love love Corgi's they're such great pets and smart too! And I totally play cart tetris with my purchases also. I'm pretty awful about getting buyers remorse lol. I figured though, if I go back to it 3 days straight I should just hit the "Confirm" button and be done with it already lol. 

I'm just trying to stretch out the shipping right now so the mailman and my husband won't kill me.

I've been Christmas shopping quite a bit.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is a little OT but omg, I just got this in my email from Sephora. Its litterally hitting THE MOTHERLOAD... so out of my budget, so many goodies coming out....





and this Stila palette is freaking adorable too, little more affordable but still up there in the $$$...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 29, 2013)

@Sakura83 pretty sure if I were to but that my hubby would cut up my credit card.


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sakura83 pretty sure if I were to but that my hubby would cut up my credit card.
oh gosh yea, my hubby would probably take me off the bank account &gt;_&lt; a girl can dream.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 29, 2013)

That Stila set is to die for! Only in my dreams


----------



## luckyme502 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Love it, but that is a pretty steep price tag on the UD set!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sakura83 pretty sure if I were to but that my hubby would cut up my credit card.
oh gosh yea, my hubby would probably take me off the bank account &gt;_&lt; a girl can dream.

Oooh, your new picture is so pretty!

And yeah...I want that UD set, dangit...time to play the lottery...


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh, your new picture is so pretty!

And yeah...I want that UD set, dangit...time to play the lottery...
Aww thanks @yousoldtheworld 



 .

Oh on another note on the palette,  as much as a steep price that $595 UD massive set is, it works out to be $8.75 each for the full size eye shadow! and it has a case included. They retail $18 each normally. Total eye candy for me, I'm afraid to see this set in person for fear I wouldn't want to leave without it lol.


----------



## slinka (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww thanks @yousoldtheworld 



 .

Oh on another note on the palette,  as much as a steep price that $595 UD massive set is, it works out to be $8.75 each for the full size eye shadow! and it has a case included. They retail $18 each normally. Total eye candy for me,* I'm afraid to see this set in person for fear I wouldn't want to leave without it lol. *
This. Good thing it's online only (Well, it was last I checked, I believe). Gah.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Oct 30, 2013)

> This. Good thing it's online only (Well, it was last I checked, I believe). Gah.


 Yes it's online only.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2013)

A couple more days folks!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138757/secret-santa-sign-ups-here/0_100 I've added a few new "rules" more as a precaution due to the whole Bondi scandal.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 30, 2013)

Bondi scandal!?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bondi scandal!?

LOL, giiiiiiirl....the sh!t hit the fan....if you have some time to kill, there is a ton of reading material over in the Bondi group...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL, giiiiiiirl....the sh!t hit the fan....if you have some time to kill, there is a ton of reading material over in the Bondi group...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm home sick today. I have nothing but time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL, giiiiiiirl....the sh!t hit the fan....if you have some time to kill, there is a ton of reading material over in the Bondi group...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm home sick today. I have nothing but time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


Aw...I hope you feel better soon! I'm starting to get the scratchy throat feeling, so that may be me soon, as well...


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 30, 2013)

> Aw...I hope you feel better soon! I'm starting to get the scratchy throat feeling, so that may be me soon, as well...


I'm not too terrible, but I also have a sick 2 year old so I am taking it easy! I hate preschool and winter weather!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aw...I hope you feel better soon! I'm starting to get the scratchy throat feeling, so that may be me soon, as well...
I'm not too terrible, but I also have a sick 2 year old so I am taking it easy! I hate preschool and winter weather! 
Totally get that! I work on the respiratory wing at a nursing facility for MRDD children, so when this time of year comes 'round, I know I'm doomed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Totally get that! I work on the respiratory wing at a nursing facility for MRDD children, so when this time of year comes 'round, I know I'm doomed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh no! Germ fest for sure!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 30, 2013)

@Jamie P enjoy reading through 146 pages of bondi drama then. I hope you and your little one feel better soon!!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 30, 2013)

Which thread is it on? I see a bunch of Bondi threads.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 30, 2013)

> Which thread is it on? I see a bunch of Bondi threads.


 The one marked Possible Spoilers -- then some other words the Shipping issues. I'd link but I'm on my phone! It has like 3000 posts and over 140 pages.


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Jamie P (Oct 30, 2013)

I think the majority of the drama was removed because I see "calm down" posts but no drama. Haha Now I am stalking sephora for makeup kits for the holidays. I'm a bored sickie.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 31, 2013)

I really want to get someone who loves baths/Lush/maybe hasn't tried Lush before. I was in Lush the other day and I was just droooooling over everything! Alas, I almost have zero use for Lush products (except the lip scrub, yum!) since I live in a tiny apartment with a bathtub that I would much rather not take a bath in lol. Dear Random Partner Generator Gods, Please let me have a Lush fan so I may bring Christmas Joy to their baths! Sincerely, She who's brain is fried from studying all day for a test tomorrow and just wants to shop and stalk the person she'll get for SS.


----------



## slinka (Oct 31, 2013)

> I really want to get someone who loves baths/Lush/maybe hasn't tried Lush before. I was in Lush the other day and I was just droooooling over everything! Alas, I almost have zero use for Lush products (except the lip scrub, yum!) since I live in a tiny apartment with a bathtub that I would much rather not take a bath in lol. Dear Random Partner Generator Gods, Please let me have a Lush fan so I may bring Christmas Joy to their baths! Sincerely, She who's brain is fried from studying all day for a test tomorrow and just wants to shop and stalk the person she'll get for SS.


 Maybe you'll get me! I'm still a lush virgin!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really want to get someone who loves baths/Lush/maybe hasn't tried Lush before. I was in Lush the other day and I was just droooooling over everything! Alas, I almost have zero use for Lush products (except the lip scrub, yum!) since I live in a tiny apartment with a bathtub that I would much rather not take a bath in lol.

Dear Random Partner Generator Gods, Please let me have a Lush fan so I may bring Christmas Joy to their baths!
Sincerely,
She who's brain is fried from studying all day for a test tomorrow and just wants to shop and stalk the person she'll get for SS.
Have you ever tried their shower melts? Basically it's a smell good bath bomb that you sit in the bottom of your shower. Doesn't do much but smell nice, but that's ok


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 31, 2013)

Oooh! I haven't! My boyfriend and I hate our bathroom and we have deemed it unworthy of nice bath things. It's irrational, I know, but it keeps my wanna be Lush obsession in check and his Art of Shaving obsession in check. Maybe I'll check out the shower melts this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Have you ever tried their shower melts? Basically it's a smell good bath bomb that you sit in the bottom of your shower. Doesn't do much but smell nice, but that's ok


----------



## Dayo Steph (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh! I haven't! My boyfriend and I hate our bathroom and we have deemed it unworthy of nice bath things. It's irrational, I know, but it keeps my wanna be Lush obsession in check and his Art of Shaving obsession in check. Maybe I'll check out the shower melts this weekend!





They're flat and I think a little harder than the normal bath bombs, so they don't dissolve as fast?


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 31, 2013)

> I really want to get someone who loves baths/Lush/maybe hasn't tried Lush before. I was in Lush the other day and I was just droooooling over everything! Alas, I almost have zero use for Lush products (except the lip scrub, yum!) since I live in a tiny apartment with a bathtub that I would much rather not take a bath in lol. Dear Random Partner Generator Gods, Please let me have a Lush fan so I may bring Christmas Joy to their baths! Sincerely, She who's brain is fried from studying all day for a test tomorrow and just wants to shop and stalk the person she'll get for SS.


 I love taking long hot bubble baths. I never tried Lush; would be interested.


----------



## Last Contrast (Oct 31, 2013)

I love Lush, always get an IOU for something from their boxing day sale from my hubby. The bath melts are gorg, the ultrabland cleaner is heavensent for my skin when it gets allergic-scritch-scratchy. I also really like there little stick perfumes, the vanillary is nice to have in my bag as it smells so yummy and won't melt or leak. Also the sea vegetable soap is so nice smelling, I love the way my hubby smells when he uses it.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Oct 31, 2013)

I would love to try Lush. It sounds absolutely amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Oct 31, 2013)

Tomorrow!  Tomorrow! I love ya tomorrow!  You're only a day awaaaaaaaaaayyy!  Can't wait to sign up and start shopping.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha @LadyK


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it required to stay in the $25-$30 price range? I walk through work everyday thinking of what to get my SS and I just want to spoil them silly! I can't decide. I totally don't expect much back at all(lord knows I don't need any more makeup), but I can understand someone feeling bad for receiving much more than what they sent.


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it required to stay in the $25-$30 price range? I walk through work everyday thinking of what to get my SS and I just want to spoil them silly! I can't decide. I totally don't expect much back at all(lord knows I don't need any more makeup), but I can understand someone feeling bad for receiving much more than what they sent.

There is a picture thread from last year so you can see what it looked like.   That is what I'm basing mine on.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Only a few hours left! Then 15 days of stalking preparation!

So far the only thing I've brought my person is chocolate. 






I hope they don't have a chocolate allergy....


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it required to stay in the $25-$30 price range? I walk through work everyday thinking of what to get my SS and I just want to spoil them silly! I can't decide. I totally don't expect much back at all(lord knows I don't need any more makeup), but I can understand someone feeling bad for receiving much more than what they sent.

There is a picture thread from last year so you can see what it looked like.   That is what I'm basing mine on.

Here is a link to the thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131067/secret-santa-2012-presents-revealed


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 31, 2013)

> Here is a link to the thread:Â https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131067/secret-santa-2012-presents-revealed


 Thanks. I'm using the mobil site so it's hard to link.


----------



## DoubleShot (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks. I'm using the mobil site so it's hard to link.
No problem!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Oct 31, 2013)

Must get a few more posts! Ugh. Haha. I've been trying hard to break my lurking ways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Must get a few more posts! Ugh. Haha. I've been trying hard to break my lurking ways.




lol I have 1000+ posts but I lurk WAY more than I post.

Lurking is a hard habit to break for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2013)

And we're live!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 1, 2013)

Do we just tell you we want to sign up?


----------



## slinka (Nov 1, 2013)

> Do we just tell you we want to sign up?


 At the end of zadi's pm, there should be 3 links, one of which that is a sign up thread thingy. Then make sure you read the rules to check out deadlines and steps to take  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




At the end of zadi's pm, there should be 3 links, one of which that is a sign up thread thingy. Then make sure you read the rules to check out deadlines and steps to take




I don't see it..I guess I am blind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see it..I guess I am blind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138757/secret-santa-sign-ups-here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since everyone here has access to the signatures I'm thinking to make it easier for your Secret Santa if each person created a new list and link it to the signature. (See mine below as an example.)

*To create a list:*


Click on your username at the top right of your screen (on PC/desktop version).
Scroll down to near the bottom. You'll see Your Forum Signature then below that Your Lists. Click on *Create a new list*.
Title it "_*My Secret Santa Wish List*_". List type can be set to anything, mine is set to makeup but that's just the default since this is the first time we're using the lists for a different reason than how it was originally intended.
Click on Submit.
Add pictures and add content. If you want to add the Secret Santa girl image to be your default list pic here is the url for it:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/1485810 

Because the list items are tied to items in the Reviews database if what you want to add is NOT showing up PM me the item so I can add it to the database. Newer products will most likely not be in the database.

If you don't want to create a list you can use the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and list your wanted items there and link to the signature as well. Which ever way works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Just quoting in case anyone else was hunting for these instructions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Time to make my wish list!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 1, 2013)

> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138757/secret-santa-sign-ups-hereÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank You!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2013)

Secret Santa sign ups HERE!!!


----------



## ashynichole (Nov 1, 2013)

Something TERRIBLE happened, so I'm not sure what my employment status will be or what my finances will be like in the next few months. I REALLY wanted to do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But now I can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 1, 2013)

> Something TERRIBLE happened, so I'm not sure what my employment status will be or what my finances will be like in the next few months. I REALLY wanted to do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But now I can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm really sorry. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## ashynichole (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm really sorry. I hope everything is okay.
Well, it wasn't as bad as it made it sound. Basically I had applied for a new job that I really wanted, and someone anonymously sent a letter to them saying I'm a dishonest person &amp; a bad employee, etc. I suspect it was my current boss. So I'm no longer comfortable working at my current job, and I really want to quit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow. That sucks. I would suggest speaking to an attorney because letters like that can potentially be damaging to your reputation.


----------



## ashynichole (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. That sucks. I would suggest speaking to an attorney because letters like that can potentially be damaging to your reputation.
I did. My Husband's aunt is an attorney and she said if the place I applied at still have the envelope the letter was sent in we can check it for fingerprints. Otherwise I have no way to prove who it was because I talked to the corporate office of my current employer and they talked to my boss and she is denying it.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2013)

Could have been a fellow employee as well. What a horrible situation! Good luck with the job hunt.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 2, 2013)

Would anyone be kind enough to tell me what info I need to send Zadidoll for SS? I can't find the info..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 2, 2013)

> Would anyone be kind enough to tell me what info I need to send Zadidoll for SS? I can't find the info..


 Name, addess, country. And then if you're willing to be secret santa to someone in another country. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137818/secret-santa-rules-2013


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 2, 2013)

> Name, addess, country. And then if you're willing to be secret santa to someone in another country. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137818/secret-santa-rules-2013


 ..and be sure to include whether or not you or anyone in your home has allergies that your SS should be aware of  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashynichole (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Could have been a fellow employee as well. What a horrible situation! Good luck with the job hunt.
The letter included information about me that only my employer's corporate office, my boss, and my family know. So it wasn't just a fellow employee unless they somehow saw my resume &amp; educational background.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 2, 2013)

Ahhh. Hope it resolves for. Sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 3, 2013)

13 days until we know who our giftee will be!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't wait!! I wanna start stalking!



> 13 days until we know who our giftee will be!!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sakura83 pretty sure if I were to but that my hubby would cut up my credit card.
 My hubby would probably do the same, but if money was  not an option I  would be all over that.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't wait!! I wanna start stalking!
I'm already stalking wishlists just to see what people like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aw...I hope you feel better soon! I'm starting to get the scratchy throat feeling, so that may be me soon, as well...
I'm not too terrible, but I also have a sick 2 year old so I am taking it easy! I hate preschool and winter weather! Hope both of you feel better soon!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashynichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Something TERRIBLE happened, so I'm not sure what my employment status will be or what my finances will be like in the next few months. I REALLY wanted to do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But now I can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Sorry to hear that, hope things start looking up for you soon.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 3, 2013)

Not knowing who I am getting is driving me nuts! I'm placing an order on sephora to use my points and get that little sample bag, but I wish I knew my SS person so I could get her something! So many cute little stuff on sale... but can't risk that person not needing/wanting it. Growl!!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 3, 2013)

The suspense is killing me too! I want to start gift shopping!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree.  I just want to know who my SS is!  I can't wait to buy her goodies!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2013)

And I have to admit I'm SHOCKED by how many people signed up. I still have over 50 PMs to go through (as I do check for posts, date joined MUT, active infractions and trading history). I have processed over 20 so far. This means as of the third day of sign ups we have over 70 folks signed up! This is MORE THAN DOUBLE last year!

It's taking me a bit of time to process simply because I do have my other duties here on MUT (checking new accounts in particular) and typically process 50 new accounts per day (checking to see if they're duplicate accounts or spammers). Next year the window may be only one week rather than two since I know you folks are ready to go shopping! LOL


----------



## DeSha (Nov 3, 2013)

Anxiously awaiting for the fun and shopping to begin!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 4, 2013)

@zadidoll Having that many people so far is insane and amazing.  I'am so ready to shop, I have a sneaking feeling im going to go a little overboard already! the suspense is killing me, can't wait to know who my ss is !!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm already stalking wishlists just to see what people like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Me too!!! I already have some things set aside "just in case" my person would like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 4, 2013)

@zadidoll what, you have other things to do?? (; I also can't wait to see who my Secret Santa is and go shopping!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2013)

LOL @Sunflowercake! Hard to believe, huh. I'm a



around here because I do so much stuff people don't see.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Next year the window may be only one week rather than two since I know you folks are ready to go shopping! LOL

NO!!!! lol I like that the window is 2 weeks. Actually, I'm interviewing for some new jobs, and it's kind of nice because I want to participate but I'm not really sure if I should if I haven't secured something, y'know... (I'm hoping some things go through and then I can justify it!) but it looks really fun :C LOL i haven't even been on MUT in a week I've been soooo busy T.T so. The longer sign up is nice.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
NO!!!! lol I like that the window is 2 weeks. Actually, I'm interviewing for some new jobs, and it's kind of nice because I want to participate but I'm not really sure if I should if I haven't secured something, y'know... (I'm hoping some things go through and then I can justify it!) but it looks really fun :C LOL i haven't even been on MUT in a week I've been soooo busy T.T so. The longer sign up is nice.
Good luck!!!!! 





I just wanna start stalking and shopping!!! I guess the alternative would be just to stalk EVERYONE but.. yanno. maybe I will anyway I don't have time for that.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good luck!!!!! 





I just wanna start stalking and shopping!!! I guess the alternative would be just to stalk EVERYONE but.. yanno. maybe I will anyway I don't have time for that.
Yeah, for me a one week sign up window would be LOTS better, especially since I've been obsessing about this for weeks already and think most people who have signed up would have signed up weeks ago if they could have.

But yes, good luck with the job hunt!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm ready to start shopping too!  I dunno if my bank account is.. but I sure am!

Whoever was talking about LUSH- I want all the LUSH things, except bath bombs, as I don't have a bathtub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do have an awesome shower with a steamer and a seat though!

I keep walking into all these stores and going "oh I want to get her this.. and this... and this.... but what if she doesn't like any of it!"


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm ready to start shopping too!  I dunno if my bank account is.. but I sure am!

  I keep walking into all these stores and going "oh I want to get her this.. and this... and this.... but what if she doesn't like any of it!" 
I have a few things picked out at birchbox and a few other places for my SS. If they don't like anything I have picked out, I will have to start from scratch. I am excited but,not sure my bank account will be after the fact.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 4, 2013)

Reading this thread gets me so excited!  I think I may just pick up a couple of things.  If my SS doesn't like them I will gift them to a friend or family member.  There are so many early deals this year.  I am also trying to decide if I should start a knitting or crocheting project for my SS.  I want to make sure to have it done in time.  Ideas, Ideas!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Reading this thread gets me so excited!  I think I may just pick up a couple of things.  If my SS doesn't like them I will gift them to a friend or family member.  There are so many early deals this year.  I am also trying to decide if I should start a knitting or crocheting project for my SS.  I want to make sure to have it done in time.  Ideas, Ideas!
in hopes of being your ss yes you should start knitting something    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm ready to start shopping too!  I dunno if my bank account is.. but I sure am!

Whoever was talking about LUSH- I want all the LUSH things, except bath bombs, as I don't have a bathtub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do have an awesome shower with a steamer and a seat though!

I keep walking into all these stores and going "oh I want to get her this.. and this... and this.... but what if she doesn't like any of it!" 

Hopefully I'll get you!! I think LUSH shopping is the easiest and most fun! At Sephora this weekend I realized my biggest worry is that my person would already have the things I buy her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least with LUSH stuff its still fabulous and fun and having multiples of awesome LUSH products isn't as awful as having 2 of the same palettes.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 4, 2013)

I am starting my research now! Reading what everybody else wants is making me rethink what to put on my wishlist! I wonder if Zadi would let me get a "Harry Potter" giftee..I'm going to Universal and how I would love to buy a box of Bertie Botts for my giftee!! Or a chocolate frog!...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am starting my research now! Reading what everybody else wants is making me rethink what to put on my wishlist! I wonder if Zadi would let me get a "Harry Potter" giftee..I'm going to Universal and how I would love to buy a box of Bertie Botts for my giftee!! Or a chocolate frog!...

Are you going to the one in Universal City? If so I can be your giftee! LOL Teehee. I know there is a Lush right on the other side of the park. Oh and there is this store there closer to the restaurant outside the park gates that sells zebra print duffel bags for $10. I LOVE those duffel bags and use the one I bought in Vegas when I take trips because it matches my zebra print carry on. LOL Oh and then there is that candy store down from the Lush store. Bwahaha!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hopefully I'll get you!! I think LUSH shopping is the easiest and most fun! At Sephora this weekend I realized my biggest worry is that my person would already have the things I buy her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least with LUSH stuff its still fabulous and fun and having multiples of awesome LUSH products isn't as awful as having 2 of the same palettes.

This is too true- I know a lot of us post in the "Most Recent Purchases" thread, but I know I don't put everything I buy there.. just major purchases!  And I think LUSH is one of those things (at least for me) that since so many of them are a one time use thing, I rarely buy them since they're supposed to be "special" and I tend to buy makeup that lasts forever (no one's looking at how long I keep mascaras.. right?).  I always go into LUSH but I'm so overwhelmed by all the people and all the scents.. but I want everything so badly hahahaha.  I can't ever make a purchase because I don't know how to commit.

P.S.- I'm still banking on that brat/pizza exchange!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 4, 2013)

My person is getting something crocheted, amongst other goodies. Not sure what yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 4, 2013)

@elizabethrose i've been wanting pizza for weeks. i'm not joking. i dont care - chicago, thin crust, whatever. someone just get me pizza.

I love love love Lush I just get way too overwhelmed too! The Lush store here is very, very small. I feel like the dressing room section at a Victoria's Secret is bigger. They have A LOT of things packed into that tiny space so its very wonderful and overwhelming at the same time!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 4, 2013)

@usofjessamerica come hang out in Chicago!  We have pizza for days.  There has to be a way to vacuum seal that mess.

The Lush here is inside Macy's.  There are a few standalone stores too, but I'm rarely near them.. I'll secretly hang out in a Victoria's Secret dressing room for a minute to avoid the insanity that is semi-annual sale.. I'm the person who takes up the sales people when they ask if they should bring me a different size.. they know so much better anyways.. and I always mention them to whoever rings me up for commission or whatever else they get for being awesome sales people.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @usofjessamerica come hang out in Chicago!  We have pizza for days.  There has to be a way to vacuum seal that mess.

The Lush here is inside Macy's.  There are a few standalone stores too, but I'm rarely near them.. I'll secretly hang out in a Victoria's Secret dressing room for a minute to avoid the insanity that is semi-annual sale.. I'm the person who takes up the sales people when they ask if they should bring me a different size.. they know so much better anyways.. and I always mention them to whoever rings me up for commission or whatever else they get for being awesome sales people.

They closed our Lush inside Macy's here.  I was so disappointed.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 4, 2013)

Alright guys, I've been on here since June, but apparently I'm still a 'MUT idiot'. How in the world do you guys get stuff in your signature?! And how do you make a Secret Santa list?! I just updated my profile (aka learned there was such a thing) and I don't get it. 

SOMEONE HELP ME


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since everyone here has access to the signatures I'm thinking to make it easier for your Secret Santa if each person created a new list and link it to the signature. (See mine below as an example.)

*To create a list:*


Click on your username at the top right of your screen (on PC/desktop version).
Scroll down to near the bottom. You'll see Your Forum Signature then below that Your Lists. Click on *Create a new list*.
Title it "_*My Secret Santa Wish List*_". List type can be set to anything, mine is set to makeup but that's just the default since this is the first time we're using the lists for a different reason than how it was originally intended.
Click on Submit.
Add pictures and add content. If you want to add the Secret Santa girl image to be your default list pic here is the url for it:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/1485810 

Because the list items are tied to items in the Reviews database if what you want to add is NOT showing up PM me the item so I can add it to the database. Newer products will most likely not be in the database.

If you don't want to create a list you can use the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and list your wanted items there and link to the signature as well. Which ever way works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Just quoting in case anyone else was hunting for these instructions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Time to make my wish list!


Quoting again for @amdoerr ! 

ETA:  to add the list to your signature, just go to your profile (click on your username in the upper right-hand corner) scroll down to the signature section, click "Edit", use one of the three drop-down selectors to find your list, then click "Preview" and "Save".  It should show up in your signature on all posts!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Quoting again for @amdoerr ! 

ETA:  to add the list to your signature, just go to your profile (click on your username in the upper right-hand corner) scroll down to the signature section, click "Edit", use one of the three drop-down selectors to find your list, then click "Preview" and "Save".  It should show up in your signature on all posts!
thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright guys, I've been on here since June, but apparently I'm still a 'MUT idiot'. How in the world do you guys get stuff in your signature?! And how do you make a Secret Santa list?! I just updated my profile (aka learned there was such a thing) and I don't get it. 

SOMEONE HELP ME






See my signature for details.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 4, 2013)

> I'm ready to start shopping too! Â I dunno if my bank account is.. but I sure am! Whoever was talking about LUSH- I want all the LUSH things, except bath bombs, as I don't have a bathtub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I do have an awesome shower with a steamer and a seat though! I keep walking into all these stores and going "oh I want to get her this.. and this... and this.... but what if she doesn't like any of it





> Hopefully I'll get you!! I think LUSH shopping is the easiest and most fun! At Sephora this weekend I realized my biggest worry is that my person would already have the things I buy her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â At least with LUSH stuff its still fabulous and fun and having multiples of awesome LUSH products isn't as awful as having 2 of the same palettes.


 Albuquerque finally got a Lush store last year and I put off going there, even though I was so excited when we got one. This summer we moved and it's now 4 hours away so I've never gone. Plus in our house in Abq we installed a glorious jacuzzi tub which I used all the time. Here our house doesn't have a tub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I went to a Lush in Chicago 5 years ago and got one of their massage bars, which was amazing! I'm regretting not going when it was 20 min away. I really want another massage bar.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 4, 2013)

> Albuquerque finally got a Lush store last year and I put off going there, even though I was so excited when we got one. This summer we moved and it's now 4 hours away so I've never gone. Plus in our house in Abq we installed a glorious jacuzzi tub which I used all the time. Here our house doesn't have a tub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I went to a Lush in Chicago 5 years ago and got one of their massage bars, which was amazing! I'm regretting not going when it was 20 min away. I really want another massage bar.


 Those are the best.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 4, 2013)

> I am starting my research now! Reading what everybody else wants is making me rethink what to put on my wishlist! I wonder if Zadi would let me get a "Harry Potter" giftee..I'm going to Universal and how I would love to buy a box of Bertie Botts for my giftee!! Or a chocolate frog!...


 I'm going to Universal later this month, and I was thinking the same exact thing!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 4, 2013)

I am not sure what I will get my ss but I know it will be very nice. I usually end up spending more cause I want it to be just right. My rule is would I want it. I have been trying to get samples from several stores so I can make a sample kit as an extra. I am leaning towards one really nice gift and just some small extras I pick up. I don't know.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am not sure what I will get my ss but I know it will be very nice. I usually end up spending more cause I want it to be just right. My rule is would I want it. I have been trying to get samples from several stores so I can make a sample kit as an extra. I am leaning towards one really nice gift and just some small extras I pick up. I don't know.
That sounds like a perfect way to go about choosing a gift! I may have to do the same


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

I (unfortunately) don't have extra money to be picking up things just in case (well, I don't have it now because I did that a while back! Lol...now I'm saving the money for things I know for sure they'll love) so I'm eagerly waiting to find out who my lucky lady (or man) is so I can start stalking their e-presence and I hope hope hope these good deals/specials keep on comin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2013)

> I am starting my research now! Reading what everybody else wants is making me rethink what to put on my wishlist! I wonder if Zadi would let me get a "Harry Potter" giftee..I'm going to Universal and how I would love to buy a box of Bertie Botts for my giftee!! Or a chocolate frog!...





> I'm going to Universal later this month, and I was thinking the same exact thing!


 Be my Secret Santa!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will seriously die of happiness if there's Harry Potter awesomeness with my gift!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 5, 2013)

> Hopefully I'll get you!! I think LUSH shopping is the easiest and most fun! At Sephora this weekend I realized my biggest worry is that my person would already have the things I buy her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â At least with LUSH stuff its still fabulous and fun and having multiples of awesome LUSH products isn't as awful as having 2 of the same palettes.


 I think its probably a good thing my closest Lush is in Milwaukee. I have a feeling its a store I'd wander into a lot &amp; spend all my money in! I've only ever tried one of their bubble bars, but it was FABULOUS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think its probably a good thing my closest Lush is in Milwaukee. I have a feeling its a store I'd wander into a lot &amp; spend all my money in! I've only ever tried one of their bubble bars, but it was FABULOUS.




You and I can have a Lush/Mayfair Mall shopping extravaganza!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i liked it better when it was in Macy's beause it was way roomier and had a better feel to it. I dont mind the free standing store now, but I feel HUGE walking through the narrow space and it gets really, really packed.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am starting my research now! Reading what everybody else wants is making me rethink what to put on my wishlist! I wonder if Zadi would let me get a "Harry Potter" giftee..I'm going to Universal and how I would love to buy a box of Bertie Botts for my giftee!! Or a chocolate frog!...
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to Universal later this month, and I was thinking the same exact thing!

Be my Secret Santa!



Will seriously die of happiness if there's Harry Potter awesomeness with my gift! 
AGREED!


----------



## Kelli (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think its probably a good thing my closest Lush is in Milwaukee. *I have a feeling its a store I'd wander into a lot &amp; spend all my money in*! I've only ever tried one of their bubble bars, but it was FABULOUS.




I think that's how it would be for me, too! I do that with places like Bath &amp; Body Works already, so it's probably good there isn't a LUSH around me, since I want to try it so much I'd just go crazy everytime I was near it!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 5, 2013)

I think next year we should assign earlier. Sephora and ulta 20% off will both pass before we are assigned. I hate missing those sales!


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

> I think next year we should assign earlier. Sephora and ulta 20% off will both pass before we are assigned. I hate missing those sales!


 I'm with ya on that one!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 5, 2013)

> I think next year we should assign earlier. Sephora and ulta 20% off will both pass before we are assigned. I hate missing those sales!


 That would be wonderful if it's possible.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Be my Secret Santa!



Will seriously die of happiness if there's Harry Potter awesomeness with my gift!
Same! I would love getting some harry potter goodies. That will at least hold me over until I can eventually make my way to the theme park!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Nov 5, 2013)

> Same! I would love getting some harry potter goodies. That will at least hold me over until I can eventually make my way to the theme park!


 Agreed! Harry Potter is amazing! Though I absolutely hate those stupid Bertie Botts jelly beans. Had a bad experience with them a while back. Why does the vomit flavor and fruity tutti flavor have to be so close in color?? Bleh. Lol


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 5, 2013)

> Agreed! Harry Potter is amazing! Though I absolutely hate those stupid Bertie Botts jelly beans. Had a bad experience with them a while back. Why does the vomit flavor and fruity tutti flavor have to be so close in color?? Bleh. Lol


 Omg, lol, that's horrible! I love Bertie Botts though because it's the only place you can get fresh cut grass jelly beans, and i LOVE those! Sounds weird but they are sooo yummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed! Harry Potter is amazing! Though I absolutely hate those stupid Bertie Botts jelly beans. Had a bad experience with them a while back. Why does the vomit flavor and fruity tutti flavor have to be so close in color?? Bleh. Lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Agreed! Harry Potter is amazing! Though I absolutely hate those stupid Bertie Botts jelly beans. Had a bad experience with them a while back. Why does the vomit flavor and fruity tutti flavor have to be so close in color?? Bleh. Lol
Omg, lol, that's horrible! I love Bertie Botts though because it's the only place you can get fresh cut grass jelly beans, and i LOVE those! Sounds weird but they are sooo yummy




Haha not weird at all.  I hear unicorns love fresh grass. (Lol sorry couldn't help myself.  I saw that your Unicorn profile pic and just started giggling).


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 5, 2013)

Ahahaha, i did'nt even realize that! If only that Unicorn had a glass of wine in its hands, it would be my spirit animal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 5, 2013)

Next week is employee appreciation week at Ulta, meaning an extra discount. My SS is going to be so spoiled! I've already decided I'm forfeiting my paycheck buying gifts for everyone. I can't wait till we get assigned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Nov 5, 2013)

> Next week is employee appreciation week at Ulta, meaning an extra discount. My SS is going to be so spoiled! I've already decided I'm forfeiting my paycheck buying gifts for everyone. I can't wait till we get assigned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awww. Your ss is lucky to have an insider  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Next week is employee appreciation week at Ulta, meaning an extra discount. My SS is going to be so spoiled! I've already decided I'm forfeiting my paycheck buying gifts for everyone. I can't wait till we get assigned




I agree, that's fabulous! That will be one lucky SS recipient. I wish I worked in a beauty store like Ulta. Then again best not to, my bank account would hate me lol.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 5, 2013)

> I agree, that's fabulous! That will be one lucky SS recipient.Â I wish I worked in a beauty store like Ulta. Then again best not to,Â my bank account would hate me lol.Â


You have no idea. We just got all of our holiday gift sets and I want all of them. The struggle is real.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2013)

Now taking bribes if you want @DoubleShot to be your Secret Santa! LOL (J/K)


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 5, 2013)

> Now taking bribes if you want @DoubleShot to be your Secret Santa! LOL (J/K)


Whoever offers the most chocolate or puppies wins!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2013)

More like kittens. Don't like chocolate and I don't like puppies. I take bribes in the form of kittens.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More like kittens. Don't like chocolate and I don't like puppies. I take bribes in the form of kittens.

I'll give you one of my cats. He's very intelligent and uncomfortably clever. He also farts a lot and only eats the fishiest of fish. He also likes laps.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 6, 2013)

Aw. precious!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

And he's GINGER! I'll take him!


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> And he's GINGER! I'll take him!


 Nononono! You want THIS ginger!



IT'S A GINGER HOLDING A GINGER THAT'S WEARING A FESTIVE HAT AND COLLAR.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

Note that the collar also has jingle bells. Of CHRISTMAS JOY.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 6, 2013)

Just born sunday night.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I'll share mine too I guess  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 6, 2013)

Just saying


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

If all of these cats got sent to zadi's home, her house would never smell the same again =p


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

I am so jealous I can't bribe anybody with picture of my boys.   The are all black so there is no picture that does them justice.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> I am so jealous I can't bribe anybody with picture of my boys.Â Â  The are all black so there is no picture that does them justice.


 Haha! I know exactly what you mean! The only way I got a decent picture of Tokyo Drift here is because she's on my red couch and actually exposing her white-parts...being terrifying lol. Other than that she just looks like a lump of coal in pictures.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 6, 2013)

my senior citizen kitty. I have had her for 12 years. Not sure how old she was when I got her. Maybe a year or two. I'm guessing she is at least 13-14.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

Zadi can just go ahead and rename this the cat picture and discussion thread now. =P One if these cats *cough* mine *cough* has got to be a good enough bribe lol.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 6, 2013)

we actually already have a super cute pet thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135821/cuteness-overload/0_60


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 6, 2013)

I was so excited and wanted to post a picture... then I realized I have a dog


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 6, 2013)

@amdoerr hahaha I was thinking the same thing! I love everyone's cute kitties though.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



my senior citizen kitty. I have had her for 12 years. Not sure how old she was when I got her. Maybe a year or two. I'm guessing she is at least 13-14.
Torbies unite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's so cute


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  we actually already have a super cut pet thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/135821/cuteness-overload/0_60
Thank you for this


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Just born sunday night.

Oh! I'll take one in about another week which is how old my Ginger was when she came into my life as an orphan. I'm her mama and she's my daughter. I'll adopt another "child".


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More like kittens. Don't like chocolate and I don't like puppies. I take bribes in the form of kittens.
When my daughter went trick or treating on Halloween one family was giving out kittens, not candy.  My daughter is allergic to cats and therefore very bummed the rest of the night.  She wanted to take a kitten home.  Sadly, with 3 of my family members allergic to cats we can only have dogs.  But I miss little kittens!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When my daughter went trick or treating on Halloween one family was giving out kittens, not candy.  My daughter is allergic to cats and therefore very bummed the rest of the night.  She wanted to take a kitten home.  Sadly, with 3 of my family members allergic to cats we can only have dogs.  But I miss little kittens!
That is crazy!  Giving out kittens to trick-or-treaters is very irresponsible.  You don't know if the strangers at your door will make a good home for the kitten, or treat it horribly.  As a pet lover, that makes me angry and sad!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nononono! You want THIS ginger!



IT'S A GINGER HOLDING A GINGER THAT'S WEARING A FESTIVE HAT AND COLLAR.
NOOOO! Zadi wants MINE! Link is the best mouse hunter in all of the land! And he has a big, fluffy butt!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NOOOO! Zadi wants MINE! Link is the best mouse hunter in all of the land! And he has a big, fluffy butt!
Dang it!  My kitty doesn't chase mice at all.  We had two living in our house and my cat did NOTHING!  We had to use traps, and not the humane ones, I wanted them dead!  Sorry to all the mice lovers out there, but I can't have rodents or bugs living in my house!  I'm even tolerant of the occasional frog that ends up on our screened in porch, I will capture it and release back into the woods at our house, but mice and bugs that dare to enter my home must die!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is crazy!  Giving out kittens to trick-or-treaters is very irresponsible.  You don't know if the strangers at your door will make a good home for the kitten, or treat it horribly.  As a pet lover, that makes me angry and sad!  
I completely agree.  This is one of the stupidest, most irresponsible things I've ever heard of anyone doing.  It also puts parents in a bad position if they want to say no (which I'm sure the people giving out the cats were counting on) but plenty of time to get rid of the cat later. It's not like the people taking the cat were likely to have food or a litterbox for it, and it's not likely they'd be able to get some that night. If I'd been trick or treating at that house I'd have given the owners a real piece of my mind.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> NOOOO! Zadi wants MINE! Link is the best mouse hunter in all of the land! And he has a big, fluffy butt!


 Oh, mine destroys the mice! His butt may not be as fluffy as Links, but Lieutentant Orange will (as pictures above) stick his paw down your blouse and he makes even the most hateful of cat-haters love him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, mine destroys the mice! His butt may not be as fluffy as Links, but Lieutentant Orange will (as pictures above) stick his paw down your blouse and he makes even the most hateful of cat-haters love him.




Link has caught mice and lizards all in a single round! And his farts are deadly enough to be considered weapons of mass destruction! ATOMIC CAT FARTS! Imagine all of the possibilities.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> Link has caught mice and lizards all in a single round! And his farts are deadly enough to be considered weapons of mass destruction! ATOMIC CAT FARTS! Imagine all of the possibilities.Â Â


 Lol! I love how you turned what most people would consider a negative into a positive...for psychopaths lmao. Lieu's farts definitely aren't pleasant, but they're nowhere near WoMD :,( *screams at cat* YOU'RE A FAILURE AS A BRIBE AND A WEAPON!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol! I love how you turned what most people would consider a negative into a positive...for psychopaths lmao. Lieu's farts definitely aren't pleasant, but they're nowhere near WoMD :,(
*screams at cat* YOU'RE A FAILURE AS A BRIBE AND A WEAPON!
Anything can be a weapon when you're insane and have a thirst for power and world domination.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> Anything can be a weapon when you're insane and have a thirst for power and world domination.


 Describes zadi to a T! Lmao. (Jk, of course!) But me... Now I need Link!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 6, 2013)

Awww you guys are all making me miss my kitty.  I got her less than a year ago (last September) and had to put her down at the end of August, barely had her a year!  We got her because she was a bengal and we needed something to take care of our mouse problem, and she was super efficient at it.  She started having problems in July and we moved in August, by the end of August we took her in because she had collapsed, we found out that she had cancer in her liver and she wasn't going to make it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She had been diagnosed a few months prior with a liver infection, we just didn't realize it was cancer until she rapidly lost weight.. no more animals for me for a while.  I'm not a cat person but I liked this one.. one day I want another puppy.. something with the temperament of a lab or a golden retriever but small.. I miss the cuddlyness of an pet!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Describes zadi to a T! Lmao.
(Jk, of course!)

But me...
Now I need Link!

If anyone is going to harness the power of cat farts to take over the world, it's gonna be me!


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

[@]elizabethrose[/@] aww, no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry for your loss. It's always hard to lose a pet- at least you guys got to enjoy some time together, even if it was cut short.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And [@]Deareux[/@] don't make me send my ginger over there to molest you with his grabby paws and steal Link away. 'Cause he will. He's a Lieutentant, after all.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 6, 2013)

@slinka Thanks girl 




  It's alright now, and I rarely think about it.  As a long time pet owner, it's hard to think about all of the animals I've lost in the past (and I always wonder where those ponies are now!  Thankfully the equestrian community is good about keeping people up to date with what happened with their companions after the two split ways)- this one is just the freshest.. but it's alright, I'm glad that I was able to give her a nice, warm, spoiled, and loving home before she left- even when I made her dress up in halloween outfits!

Mmmm.... makeup!  I love it!  I was reading earlier about list stress... I have that mess.  I can't commit to making a list,  I also have no specific items I really want, I just want things that my SS loves- I might give some color direction, and brands that I like?  I dunno!  I'm excited and stuff!  I'm spending more time thinking about this than filling out my graduate school application, which might be a problem.. since it's due soon ish.  Wanting to go to one of the best journalism schools in the country is demolishing my ability to write. "I like to write and things.. can I come to school here?"


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Maybe I'll just pick something up that I like too, you know, just in case I get someone who isn't a Potter fan...


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Are you going to the one in Universal City? If so I can be your giftee! LOL Teehee. I know there is a Lush right on the other side of the park. Oh and there is this store there closer to the restaurant outside the park gates that sells zebra print duffel bags for $10. I LOVE those duffel bags and use the one I bought in Vegas when I take trips because it matches my zebra print carry on. LOL Oh and then there is that candy store down from the Lush store. Bwahaha!
Zadi, we are going to Universal in Florida. I will keep an eye out for that coveted zebra duffel bag-just in case you are my giftee! Imagine-a zebra print duffel bag filled with make up goodies and harry potter stuff!! AAAGH- I can't stand it! lol!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose i've been wanting pizza for weeks. i'm not joking. i dont care - chicago, thin crust, whatever. someone just get me pizza.

I love love love Lush I just get way too overwhelmed too! The Lush store here is very, very small. I feel like the dressing room section at a Victoria's Secret is bigger. They have A LOT of things packed into that tiny space so its very wonderful and overwhelming at the same time!
Speaking of overwhelming- don't hate me for saying this, but, I avoid walking in front of "Lush" and "Abercrombie and Fitch". The overwhelming aroma/smells/scents/stink/stank/stunk that those two stores pump out into the mall gives me an instant headache. I know many have said that "they want to try Lush" or already "love it". I wish I could get past the cloud in front of the store to see what they actually have inside! 

****Secret Santa-if you are reading this-please feel free to buy me something from lush, but I will politely decline a "Bath Bomb". I don't take baths, and if I did, I would spend at least 30 minutes taking all of the toys out to make room for just me!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think next year we should assign earlier. Sephora and ulta 20% off will both pass before we are assigned. I hate missing those sales!
I would like a SS gift exchange in July...hint [email protected]


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same! I would love getting some harry potter goodies. That will at least hold me over until I can eventually make my way to the theme park!
omg-seriously-if I get a HP fan-I'm totally sending a post card from HP world! In HP world they have a special postmark stamp that says "Hogsmeade" or something (sorry can't remember).How I would love if I received an awesome postcard from my SS.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed! Harry Potter is amazing! Though I absolutely hate those stupid Bertie Botts jelly beans. Had a bad experience with them a while back. Why does the vomit flavor and fruity tutti flavor have to be so close in color?? Bleh. Lol
Eww...vomit flavor...We had put our Bertie Botts out in a christmas dish for our guests. It was fun to watch their faces when they got a bad one like "dirt" or "dishsoap". We didn't tell them they were special beans till later in the day!..haha!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of overwhelming- don't hate me for saying this, but, I avoid walking in front of "Lush" and "Abercrombie and Fitch". The overwhelming aroma/smells/scents/stink/stank/stunk that those two stores pump out into the mall gives me an instant headache. I know many have said that "they want to try Lush" or already "love it". I wish I could get past the cloud in front of the store to see what they actually have inside! 

****Secret Santa-if you are reading this-please feel free to buy me something from lush, but I will politely decline a "Bath Bomb". I don't take baths, and if I did, I would spend at least 30 minutes taking all of the toys out to make room for just me!

I feel that way about Hollister. But the minions love Hollister.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

Since I already unleashed one thing from bpal.org over here, how about another one? Switch Witch. It's basically like SeSa, except it can happen any time and could be themed. Over there, it's treated like a circular swap and not run by a moderator, there are sometimes specific questionnaires involved, and there is usually a limit to the number of participants.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 6, 2013)

I love the wwohp at universal I've been twice. and for my ss I'm a hufflepuff


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 6, 2013)

Dear SS, I am a proud Ravenclaw and love the color blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm a Ravendor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 6, 2013)

This almost makes me feel like there should be a fandom box exchange.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This almost makes me feel like there should be a fandom box exchange.
oooh...what is a "fandom box"? Is this where I send you a box of griffindor/ravenclaw items in exchange for griffindor items?


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a Ravendor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like this.  I always felt a little against my Ravenclaw ways- I'm pretty solidly Slytherclaw.  Now if we could just get everyone to see that not everything about Slytherin is bad!  We're just cunning!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> This almost makes me feel like there should be a fandom box exchange.





> oooh...what is a "fandom box"? Is this where I send you a box of griffindor/ravenclaw items in exchange for griffindor items?


 I actually had a list of my fandoms on my SeSa list. Now I'm thinking I need to add it back in -- and also drop this here: http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/eyeshadows.html (I have the tin version of This Isn't a Democracy on order right now -- and pretty much everything else on my to-order list.)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eww...vomit flavor...We had put our Bertie Botts out in a christmas dish for our guests. It was fun to watch their faces when they got a bad one like "dirt" or "dishsoap". We didn't tell them they were special beans till later in the day!..haha!!

haha! great idea! I would give them to my mom and siblings &amp; not tell them. It was hilarious.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oooh...what is a "fandom box"? Is this where I send you a box of griffindor/ravenclaw items in exchange for griffindor items?
I'm thinking something like people make lists of their favorite books, series, movies and then sending their person things related to those- be it makeup colors, candy, handmade gifts, whatever. People could get creative. It might be best suited to our craftier members. It's sort of just a pip dream idea though- not sure there'd be enough interest for it to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 6, 2013)

Hahaha To my SS:  Proud Gryffindor!  Just put me next to all the Potters and Weasleys and I'll be happy.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 6, 2013)

> Hahaha To my SS: Â Proud Gryffindor! Â Just put me next to all the Potters and Weasleys and I'll be happy. Â


 My last name is Potter! (&amp; no I didn't name any of my boys Harry). Gryffindor for the win!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 6, 2013)

I've never seen any of the Harry Potter movies...I'm so lost lol


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> I've never seen any of the Harry Potter movies...I'm so lost lol


 Husband made me sit through the last one lol...never seen the others! Don't really remember the one I saw lmao


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never seen any of the Harry Potter movies...I'm so lost lol
Don't feel too lost Tiff...I seriously didn't read one book or see one movie until the last movie was coming out. I watched all of the HP movies within one month. I was addicted!! I still have yet to read a HP book...


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I actually had a list of my fandoms on my SeSa list. Now I'm thinking I need to add it back in -- and also drop this here:
http://www.geekchiccosmetics.com/eyeshadows.html

(I have the tin version of This Isn't a Democracy on order right now -- and pretty much everything else on my to-order list.)
Oh my gosh! That is the cutest site evar! Thank you for showing me that. I think my favorite are the "Superneutrals"


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 6, 2013)

This Isn't A Democracy from there.. oh wow.  I love this site.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

@elizabethrose - OMG, thanks alot! I'm already spending money I don't have (saving for IMATS in January) and now I want that set! LOL Thanks! LOL

*puts on wish list*


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose - OMG, thanks alot! I'm already spending money I don't have (saving for IMATS in January) and now I want that set! LOL Thanks! LOL

*puts on wish list*
When I get my set (I ordered it at 5:30 in the morning last Friday, so it should be shipping soon, and they're about an hour west of me, so it shouldn't take long to get here after they send it!), I'll post swatches.  They were talking about having more sets in tins for Black Friday, but I'm not sure if they're going to have new sets (they just had The Reckoning to make way for new stuff and discontinued something like five dozen colors, including _True Blood_, _Princess Bride_, and _Rocky Horror_ collections) or existing sets (I know they had the Witchcraft and Wizardry collection in tin form when it launched, so the artwork for that one would already exist).  I'm holding out until then to order any more because I want ALL THE TINS!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

Shhh!!! LOL


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 6, 2013)

> Oh my gosh! That is the cutest site evar! Thank you for showing me that. I think my favorite are the "Superneutrals"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine too. This site is not good for my wallet.


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 6, 2013)

Received my Ulta mailing today and am anxious to start shopping!!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never seen any of the Harry Potter movies...I'm so lost lol
Same here....lol


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose - OMG, thanks alot! I'm already spending money I don't have (saving for IMATS in January) and now I want that set! LOL Thanks! LOL

*puts on wish list*

RIGHT?!  I need this.. I do not have money for it.  Not even a little bit.  I looked at it and then realized it was time to leave work.. which meant NO MONEY.  Elizabeth, YOU HAVE NO MONEY, please remind yourself of that.  Those $25?  They go to your SS!  Not a new set of eyeshadows for yourself!  The struggle is real.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha To my SS:  Proud Gryffindor!  Just put me next to all the Potters and Weasleys and I'll be happy.  
To my SS: Proud Slytherin! MWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha To my SS:  Proud Gryffindor!  Just put me next to all the Potters and Weasleys and I'll be happy.  
Same here! I would gladly take any Harry Potter stuff to put next to my Gryffindor scarf! My sister and her bf went to the theme park a few months ago and sent me a postcard and gave me the extra Hogwarts stamps- I love them!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 6, 2013)

> I like this. Â I always felt a little against my Ravenclaw ways- I'm pretty solidly Slytherclaw. Â Now if we could just get everyone to see that not everything about Slytherin is bad! Â We're just cunning!


 I define myself as a Slytherclaw as well. Slytherin isn't bad. It just tends to attract one of the personality types that can take slyness and cunning too far.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm in the "I have no idea what's going on" club. Haha!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a Ravendor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like this.  I always felt a little against my Ravenclaw ways- I'm pretty solidly Slytherclaw.  Now if we could just get everyone to see that not everything about Slytherin is bad!  We're just cunning!

YES!! I am also a Slytherclaw!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Glad there are two of us. If I were to identify more with one house, it'd be Slytherin, though. And to my SS, I am more than open to anything HP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 7, 2013)

> > This almost makes me feel like there should be a fandom box exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg I love them. I think I should ad a list of fandoms to my ss list I would love to pick up some random fandom gift for the person I get.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 7, 2013)

Haha. When I was an RA I made my whole staff (25 people. It was a huge building!) and my whole floor take this 120+ quiz so they could be sorted. I was doing this semester long program. Anyway, according to the quiz im almost 100% a Gryffindor. (Breaks it down by %! It was an exhausting quiz) Not surprisingly, most of my fellow RAs were Hufflepuffs, a few Slytherins mixed in, and a handful of Ravenclaws. Lol if you think "what would a Gryffindor like", I'm pretty sure you couldn't mess up my SS gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 7, 2013)

So excited to do SS this year!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 7, 2013)

I haven't even gotten my person yet and I've already shopped for them lol. I hope they don't mind that I'm not just getting make-up/beauty. I got some jewelry and accessories too....


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't even gotten my person yet and I've already shopped for them lol. I hope they don't mind that I'm not just getting make-up/beauty. I got some jewelry and accessories too....
Oooh! That sounds awesome. I would love stuff like that


----------



## morre22 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh! That sounds awesome. I would love stuff like that





Lol it is an excuse to shop for more stuff hahaha. I know our limit is around $25 but my SS is going to get more than that because I cannot resist LOL


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 7, 2013)

I really wish I could "choose" someone who is just starting their makeup collection and has medium skin tone. I was going through my drawer. I basically have a complete makeup starter kit all new and sealed. That would just be extras too. Lol


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lol it is an excuse to shop for more stuff hahaha. I know our limit is around $25 but my SS is going to get more than that because I cannot resist LOL
I keep telling my fiance extras don't count towards the total, I love shopping, and when shopping for others I feel less guilty than when buying for myself. I have a box full of extra goodies for my SS.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep telling my fiance extras don't count towards the total, I love shopping, and when shopping for others I feel less guilty than when buying for myself. I have a box full of extra goodies for my SS.
Yes exactly!!! It is so much more fun to shop for others than for myself! I already have like 10 things put together lol I just hope that they like what I already got hahahaha! Now I will just wait to see what they are actually looking for! 

I didn't put like any certain thing on my list. I can't wait to see wait my SS picks for me lol!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 7, 2013)

My friend just got me a chocolate frog from the theme park! I've name him Stuart. 

I love Harry Potter!! And Supernatural!! And House, MD!! And Captain Jack Sparrow!!

I think if I had gone to Hogwarts I'd be more of a Ravenclaw. On Pottermore I was surprisingly placed in Gryffindor. I can't wait till they start filming that new movie!!!! IT WILL BE SO AMAZING and also it makes me happy for the Hufflepuffs. 

If my SS can send me Jenson Ackles... that would be awesome. Just saying. LoL.

I love that so many of you guys want to include handmade things!!! I work retail so I won't have time to make anything complicated, but maybe I'll make something too... or at least make something delicious!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really wish I could "choose" someone who is just starting their makeup collection and has medium skin tone. I was going through my drawer. I basically have a complete makeup starter kit all new and sealed. That would just be extras too. Lol
I'm medium skin tone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol in all seriousness I honestly got into make up only about 3 years ago, and being the artistic type of gal I don't understand how I never got obsessed with it earlier!! It's kinda a horrible yet satisfying addiction &gt;_&lt;

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't even gotten my person yet and I've already shopped for them lol. I hope they don't mind that I'm not just getting make-up/beauty. I got some jewelry and accessories too....
I kinda started that myself lol. I love giving gifts, wrapping gifts, making gifts. Any excuse to shop really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 8, 2013)

I finally caught up on this thread and I'm so excited to participate this year!!! I have never tried Lush, there isn't a store near me, but after reading all about it, I'm kind of obsessing on their website now lol. The bath bombs looks AMAZING as well as pretty much everything else : ) I'm completely lost when its comes to Harry Potter but those jelly beans sound really fun!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been stalking this thread lol, I can't wait to get our buddy names so I can actually get things they want than doing some random shopping and getting things that they may not like lol


----------



## PolishedDezinez (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh I've never been to this site before! I love Secret Santa Surprises and stuff.. Oh well, hopefully by next year I can join in on the fun!


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I finally figured out the Wish List!!!  I hope it shows up on my Signature!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I finally figured out the Wish List!!!  I hope it shows up on my Signature!
Yep it shows up.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

OT: I am really pumped about buying things, and I'm the queen of cart tetris.  My ULTA account has been messed up forever and I can't get it to work online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I contacted CS and they were like "clear your cookies" and I wanted to be like "dude.. this isn't a browser issue, it happens on all computers across the board" but I tried it anyways and it still doesn't work.. my cart is stuck forever!!  C'mon ULTA, please respond quickly and fix your new website, because this is such a pain!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT: I am really pumped about buying things, and I'm the queen of cart tetris.  My ULTA account has been messed up forever and I can't get it to work online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I contacted CS and they were like "clear your cookies" and I wanted to be like "dude.. this isn't a browser issue, it happens on all computers across the board" but I tried it anyways and it still doesn't work.. my cart is stuck forever!!  C'mon ULTA, please respond quickly and fix your new website, because this is such a pain!
I HATE the new Ulta website.  I was sent a sneak peak for it awhile ago, and I've let them know I hate it.  I hate searching for things on it.  I find that when I do a search, very few products will show up.  It's very annoying.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I HATE the new Ulta website.  I was sent a sneak peak for it awhile ago, and I've let them know I hate it.  I hate searching for things on it.  I find that when I do a search, very few products will show up.  It's very annoying.  
I agree. I don't understand why they would update it. The old one worked perfectly fine for me.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I HATE the new Ulta website.  I was sent a sneak peak for it awhile ago, and I've let them know I hate it.  I hate searching for things on it.  I find that when I do a search, very few products will show up.  It's very annoying.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree. I don't understand why they would update it. The old one worked perfectly fine for me.


I'm glad I'm not alone- I keep thinking that I must be ridiculous, but I would really enjoy my account working when I'm actually interested in buying things, they're seriously losing some business with me.. off to Sephora I go.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 8, 2013)

Fun fact about the new ULTA system. It knocked me down two reward tiers AKA it completely left out $100 dollars of purchasing that I did. I was looking forward to my reward


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fun fact about the new ULTA system. It knocked me down two reward tiers AKA it completely left out $100 dollars of purchasing that I did. I was looking forward to my reward






Whaaat?  I would contact them.  I replied to my person asking if she could at least give me my status since her previous email was not super helpful.. and I'm $9 from platinum.. you deserve that $100 though!!


----------



## slinka (Nov 8, 2013)

> Fun fact about the new ULTA system. It knocked me down two reward tiers AKA it completely left out $100 dollars of purchasing that I did. I was looking forward to my reward  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no ma'am I'd throw a fit! Call them up and make them fix it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PolishedDezinez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh I've never been to this site before! I love Secret Santa Surprises and stuff.. Oh well, hopefully by next year I can join in on the fun!

Welcome!  



 I hope you do join in next year... and that you have a lot of fun with us in the meantime!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh no ma'am I'd throw a fit! Call them up and make them fix it!





Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whaaat?  I would contact them.  I replied to my person asking if she could at least give me my status since her previous email was not super helpful.. and I'm $9 from platinum.. you deserve that $100 though!!

Yeah I called them and they sorted it out. Apparently I timed my purchase at the exact time of a server crash from updating the new system so it looked like I had never made the purchase in the first place. Fun, fun. I had to drive out to my "nearest" (AKA its 30 minutes away) Ulta and show my receipt but they put it in the system. I was a pain in the butt but at least now I will get my rewards. I was not super impressed with their customer service to say the least. Like when I made a large purchase one time, they double charged me for a very expensive item (it was UD's Naked palette). When the cashier stated the amount I knew it was off and I asked her about it but she insisted that she had charged me correctly. I was in a hurry so I didn't question it more than that. However when I got home, I went through the receipt meticulously and found the error. I called them and they ended up redirecting me three times before telling me that it was impossible to fix the error without going into the store. As if that wasn't bad enough, they told me I had to go in on the same day that I made the purchase. So I ended up wasting the gas to go back and have them fix it. Here's the kicker: The cashier that fixed for me didn't even seem to care that I had just had to spend an hour driving back and forth. No apologies, no nothing. Talk about customer care! Sorry for the rant I just felt like putting this one out there. It is always good to know how a company will treat you in a situation like that.

Long story short, Ulta's customer service really sucks


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Yeah I called them and they sorted it out. Apparently I timed my purchase at the exact time of a server crash from updating the new system so it looked like I had never made the purchase in the first place. Fun, fun. I had to drive out to my "nearest" (AKA its 30 minutes away) Ulta and show my receipt but they put it in the system. I was a pain in the butt but at least now I will get my rewards. I was not super impressed with their customer service to say the least. Like when I made a large purchase one time, they double charged me for a very expensive item (it was UD's Naked palette). When the cashier stated the amount I knew it was off and I asked her about it but she insisted that she had charged me correctly. I was in a hurry so I didn't question it more than that. However when I got home, I went through the receipt meticulously and found the error. I called them and they ended up redirecting me three times before telling me that it was impossible to fix the error without going into the store. As if that wasn't bad enough, they told me I had to go in on the same day that I made the purchase. So I ended up wasting the gas to go back and have them fix it. Here's the kicker: The cashier that fixed for me didn't even seem to care that I had just had to spend an hour driving back and forth. No apologies, no nothing. Talk about customer care! Sorry for the rant I just felt like putting this one out there. It is always good to know how a company will treat you in a situation like that.

Long story short, Ulta's customer service really sucks

Ugh that's awful.. I haven't ever had anything that bad- just bad recommendations (I told her that my dandruff wouldn't go away with pyrithione zinc and she only recommended pyrithione zinc shampoos ._. ) and confusing website issues.. I'm glad you got it sorted out though!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 8, 2013)

> Yeah I called them and they sorted it out. Apparently I timed my purchase at the exact time of a server crash from updating the new system so it looked like I had never made the purchase in the first place. Fun, fun. I had to drive out to my "nearest" (AKA its 30 minutes away) Ulta and show my receipt but they put it in the system. I was a pain in the butt but at least now I will get my rewards. I was not super impressed with their customer service to say the least. Like when I made a large purchase one time, they double charged me for a very expensive item (it was UD's Naked palette). When the cashier stated the amount I knew it was off and I asked her about it but she insisted that she had charged me correctly. I was in a hurry so I didn't question it more than that. However when I got home, I went through the receipt meticulously and found the error. I called them and they ended up redirecting me three times before telling me that it was impossible to fix the error without going into the store. As if that wasn't bad enough, they told me I had to go in on the same day that I made the purchase. So I ended up wasting the gas to go back and have them fix it. Here's the kicker: The cashier that fixed for me didn't even seem to care that I had just had to spend an hour driving back and forth. No apologies, no nothing. Talk about customer care! Sorry for the rant I just felt like putting this one out there. It is always good to know how a company will treat you in a situation like that. Long story short, Ulta's customer service really sucks


 I have found that out really depend on the store. The one by my house is awesome, the one about an hour away is horrible. They should really work harder to have consistent customer service at every location.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ugh that's awful.. I haven't ever had anything that bad- just bad recommendations (I told her that my dandruff wouldn't go away with pyrithione zinc and she only recommended pyrithione zinc shampoos ._. ) and confusing website issues.. I'm glad you got it sorted out though!
So really OT but what did you finally use for your dandruff?  Pyrithione zinc isn't working like it used to for me and I've been looking for something else.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 9, 2013)

Only a few more days until the reveal! To my SS recipient: I know it sounds sordid But you'll be rewarded When Zadi gives out the good news As your patience has fretfully fared Be prepared! [aka: I'm going to stalk you]


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So really OT but what did you finally use for your dandruff?  Pyrithione zinc isn't working like it used to for me and I've been looking for something else.  

I just started trying other things than trying to treat it directly.. I stopped using dandruff specific shampoos and started using sulfate free shampoos.  I'm using L'oreal's Sulfate Free line (the kind with carmine in it, I think it's the Intense Nourishing kind.  It smells like heaven), and I love the way it smells and it actually seems to be working for my hair.. my scalp is a separate issue but I think it might take a while to adjust.  I'm also using distilled water mixed with tea tree oil (no exact chemistry here) and spraying it into my scalp as soon as I  get out of the shower, then massaging it in.  It feels so good and tingly.  On days that I don't shower (about every other day) I use Deva Curl's curl defining spray- but I mostly just spray it on my scalp to freshen it up a bit.  Results currently are iffy, but I'm only on week two or three of switching.  I'm definitely wayy less itchy on my scalp, which is helpful- and it also doesn't feel nearly as dry anymore.  I think the sulfates were demolishing the moisture in my hair, and it's beginning to feel somewhat healthy again.  I also use an argan oil on my hair (the Organix kind) when I get out of the shower, just on the ends (I have really long hair so from like.. my chin down?)  and I put a leave in conditioner (or y'know.. a dab of my Amika deep mask.. it feels heavenly as a leave in conditioner) in my hair as well.  Every other week, or every week if I feel up for it, I try to do a coconut oil hot oil treatment, which feels really good, and is fantastic for your scalp.  Careful how you decide to wash it out of your hair though, it can clog a drain, since it solidifies.  I wash it out with shampoo which breaks down the oil (just like cooking oil and dish soap) and it's fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sorry for the long winded comment (and the off topic-ness)!  But I hope this helps you, and anyone else who's trying to fight the combat that is dandruff and still have healthy hair.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 9, 2013)

For those looking for a good dandruff shampoo try Nixoral. It worked well for my brother. I believe you can find it at Walmart for about $15.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Only a few more days until the reveal!

To my SS recipient:

I know it sounds sordid
But you'll be rewarded
When Zadi gives out the good news
As your patience has fretfully fared
Be prepared!

[aka: I'm going to stalk you]


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 9, 2013)

I am so excited for Secret Santa, y'all! I haven't purchased anything for my secret santa yet because I want to get them some epic stuff! I hope I get a Lush virgin! I want to hook her up!!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 9, 2013)

We will have to keep talking in here after we are matched up. Maybe do some fun little quizzes to help with the stalking.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We will have to keep talking in here after we are matched up. Maybe do some fun little quizzes to help with the stalking.
Yes I agree! That would be awesome to do something like that!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Do we have anyone from other countries joining in so far?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't wait to get my stalk on!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 9, 2013)

> I can't wait to get my stalk on!


 Ditto! I'm already stalking people, just in case! I think I've looked at everyone's secret santa lists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Should probably put my own up soon... Hoping for a somewhat frequent poster!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto! I'm already stalking people, just in case! I think I've looked at everyone's secret santa lists



Should probably put my own up soon...

Hoping for a somewhat frequent poster!
Lol I have been stalking everyone's lists too! I think it is just fun to read them all!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto! I'm already stalking people, just in case! I think I've looked at everyone's secret santa lists



Should probably put my own up soon...

Hoping for a somewhat frequent poster!
@allistra44 - if your extras in trades are any indication, whoever gets you as their SS will be one LUCKY DUCK!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol I have been stalking everyone's lists too! I think it is just fun to read them all!
Oh gosh I've stalked ever since it was announced ! lol, I love seeing everyone's likes and reading them as well. I have to alter mine again because I couldn't resist gifting someone some ausome nail polish too. I've only been on MUT about 3 months but been a long time reader. If it wasn't for MUT I wouldn't have been finding ausome deals and share my affinity for beauty products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 9, 2013)

I hope that my person doesn't mind the extras that I'm adding in lol hopefully the extras aren't on their do not want list.. I already have a few (like 10 things) put together in a box haha now I can't wait to shop for the stuff they actually want! 6 days!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 9, 2013)

I've collected quite the stash of extras for both the secret Santa &amp; the nail secret Santa as well. I can't wait to start stalking &amp; buying for real! The 15th can't come fast enough!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 9, 2013)

I feel bad because I don't have many extras to give. I hope my secret santa doesn't mind that!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel bad because I don't have many extras to give. I hope my secret santa doesn't mind that!
I'm sure they will be happy with whatever you give them =] It is the thought that counts!!


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited for Secret Santa, y'all! I haven't purchased anything for my secret santa yet because I want to get them some epic stuff! I hope I get a Lush virgin! I want to hook her up!!!!
I'm super excited too......and I'm a Lush virgin.  lol.  I can't wait to start shopping either!


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto! I'm already stalking people, just in case! I think I've looked at everyone's secret santa lists




Should probably put my own up soon...

Hoping for a somewhat frequent poster!


Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol I have been stalking everyone's lists too! I think it is just fun to read them all!
Where are you all reading the Secret Santa lists?  I put mine as a signature, but is there a central location for them all?


----------



## morre22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Where are you all reading the Secret Santa lists?  I put mine as a signature, but is there a central location for them all?

Lol I'm just reading them in everyone's signatures haha


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 9, 2013)

Hopefully the random generator gods will match me to all the Lushie virgins. I'm kinda bored of shopping for myself. Time to give to others!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hopefully the random generator gods will match me to all the Lushie virgins.

I'm kinda bored of shopping for myself. Time to give to others!

Haha just added my Lush Virgin status to my wishlist!  I would love to get paired with a Lushie!  

Even if there was a Lush store less than an hour away (which there isn't), I wouldn't know the first place to start!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't have a Lush near me, I order everything online because my closest store is 3 hours away! However, I am an addict and would gladly send my SS some Lush goodies. It would make my life so easy to be paired with a Lush virgin!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 9, 2013)

I hope I get @slinka as my recipient, because I've been stalking her already.

Every trade you take

Every post you make

I'll be watching youuuuu.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha just added my Lush Virgin status to my wishlist!  I would love to get paired with a Lushie!  

Even if there was a Lush store less than an hour away (which there isn't), I wouldn't know the first place to start!  
Thanks for posting this!  I updated my list to reflect my Lush Virgin status too!  I went in the store once but was so overwhelmed I did not know where to start and no one offered to help me so I left!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha just added my Lush Virgin status to my wishlist!  I would love to get paired with a Lushie!  

Even if there was a Lush store less than an hour away (which there isn't), I wouldn't know the first place to start!  

I need to add it to mine too lol I have never tried Lush, I don't have one anywhere near me either.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a Lush near me, I order everything online because my closest store is 3 hours away! However, I am an addict and would gladly send my SS some Lush goodies. It would make my life so easy to be paired with a Lush virgin!
I'm a total Lush virgin lol, all this talk about it has perked up my ears so I may just add it to my list...the closest store is an hour from me in Denver so if I get a SS who wants Lush, I will take a trip to Denver. Who knows you gals may turn me to the Lush obsession lol. Although I hope there is some specifics as to what that is since I too have no clue where to start.


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 9, 2013)

Going to Lush Friday.Can you believe I have never been and it is 6 miles away?Looking for some guidence from the Lushies here.Have a few gifts in mind and a couple for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 9, 2013)

I LOVE their shampoo bar and sugarbomb. I did not like the soap I got. That is all I have tried from lush. Oh wait and the deodorant. I like the deodorant.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Going to Lush Friday.Can you believe I have never been and it is 6 miles away?Looking for some guidence from the Lushies here.Have a few gifts in mind and a couple for me too





TRY their products before you buy because the scents do change with your body chemistry. I LOVED the scent of Flying Fox and bought a big bottle of it HOWEVER the scent on my skin smells different and while I did use up the whole bottle I don't think I'll repurchase. On the other hand, I smelled one of the salt scrubs and didn't care for the scent but she gave me a sample to try and ended up loving it, regretting not buying it.

OH! BUT do get their masks. Love their masks and you can only get the masks in store.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 9, 2013)

My nose is sensitive to strongly scented products. So, while I personally wouldn't want Lush products, I'd bear going into a Lush store for my Secret Santee! Also, I have relatively easy access to several NYC stores (including Inglot, Lush, Ricky's, Sabon). So, I hope that my Secret Santee lists some of these store's products on their wish list.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2013)

I so hope I'm paired with a Lush pro!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2013)

Gah, Lush. I've been an addict for so long that I was ordering over the phone and getting it shipped from Canada because there was no website or US presence. 1997? Something like that. And then it started being cheaper for me to just *drive* up there and get my fix due to the price of shipping versus the price of gas, so I would do that once a month or so. Remember Ching Ling Soo bath ballistics and MagiMusk soap? Those were my introduction.


----------



## slinka (Nov 9, 2013)

> I hope I get @slinka as my recipient, because I've been stalking her already. Every trade you take Every post you make I'll be watching youuuuu.Â


 Omfg lol! I missed that post til just now! I want my waifu as a ss too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We're the perfect weird, stalky couple on here. She has to send me her ginger cat of doom anyways lol


----------



## LadyK (Nov 9, 2013)

I had to check out lush after hearing everybody rave about it on here.  The products look amazing!!!  I will have to put my Lush virgin status on my secret santa list.  It even looks like there is a store about 35 mins away.  Can't wait to find out who my secret santa  is so I have an excuse to check it out.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't even gotten my person yet and I've already shopped for them lol. I hope they don't mind that I'm not just getting make-up/beauty. I got some jewelry and accessories too....
I love jewelry and accessories!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omfg lol! I missed that post til just now! I want my waifu as a ss too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
We're the perfect weird, stalky couple on here. She has to send me her ginger cat of doom anyways lol

It would work out for both of us. I don't want to have to split up my stalking time between two people if I don't have to.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 9, 2013)

Did anyone else feel really weird making the SS wishlist? I'm usually the shopper for my household and I've always been taught that asking for things is rude so it basically went against every fiber in my being to make a list. Oh and trying to convey who I am without meeting a person, really hard cuz I'm an odd duck.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else feel really weird making the SS wishlist? I'm usually the shopper for my household and I've always been taught that asking for things is rude so it basically went against every fiber in my being to make a list. Oh and trying to convey who I am without meeting a person, really hard cuz I'm an odd duck.
Yeah. I'm not sure I got exactly everything across. I wish my SS the best of luck! I tried my best


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 9, 2013)

People would probably see me as a really wishy- washy, indecisive kinda person but it's really not the case. I've found that because I'm such a control freak that if something doesn't go exactly the way I had it planned in my head I see it as a failure ( and so many things have gone wonky, lol) so for most things I've had to learn to just go with the flow which results in an I'll try anything once, no specifics  kind of attitude.

Dear SS I swear I'll love almost anything you buy, my list is just a jumping off point. I'd try to assure you that I'm not crazy but that would make me a liar


----------



## JC327 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PolishedDezinez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh I've never been to this site before! I love Secret Santa Surprises and stuff.. Oh well, hopefully by next year I can join in on the fun!
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do we have anyone from other countries joining in so far?
I live in Germany!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll post the list of all those confirmed to join the day I close sign ups. This will only be the list of those who are participating and not the actual Secret Santa list. That's for my eyes only but I will reveal that after Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 10, 2013)

> I love jewelry and accessories!


 me too!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Did anyone else feel really weird making the SS wishlist? I'm usually the shopper for my household and I've always been taught that asking for things is rude so it basically went against every fiber in my being to make a list. Oh and trying to convey who I am without meeting a person, really hard cuz I'm an odd duck.


 I'm the same way! I have my wish page but it's still empty. I can't figure out what to write and I hate asking for things.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm the same way! I have my wish page but it's still empty. I can't figure out what to write and I hate asking for things.
Oh yea I'm with you girls there. It felt weird but I figured if someone loved giving gifts as much as I do, a list or idea of what that person likes/dislikes is a must for shopping since we don't know each other well enough. In person I'm a good listener and pick up on things someone is interested in or like and I get a kick out of the surprise look on their faces when their birthdays come up lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm the same way! I have my wish page but it's still empty. I can't figure out what to write and I hate asking for things.

I've been putting it off but today I needed a happy distraction, my husband's vacation ended and he flew back overseas today


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2013)

@Charity1217 &amp; @tweakabell you don't have to put down specifics. If there are certain colors or textures you like you can put that down like. "I like cream blushes" or "I like pinks and purples". What you put on the list is up to and it can be specific or it can be general. The more we know about you the easier it is for your Secret Santa to shop for you. Someone who doesn't have a list, even with general ideas, it's hard because what if you hate pink lipstick and your SS gave you pink lipstick?


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My nose is sensitive to strongly scented products. So, while I personally wouldn't want Lush products, I'd bear going into a Lush store for my Secret Santee! Also, I have relatively easy access to several NYC stores (including Inglot, Lush, Ricky's, Sabon). So, I hope that my Secret Santee lists some of these store's products on their wish list. 





Sabon!  I've only tried one of their products so far, it was a foot cream, but I loved it!  Now I'm going to put them on my list


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@Charity1217 &amp; @tweakabell you don't have to put down specifics. If there are certain colors or textures you like you can put that down like. "I like cream blushes" or "I like pinks and purples". What you put on the list is up to and it can be specific or it can be general. The more we know about you the easier it is for your Secret Santa to shop for you. Someone who doesn't have a list, even with general ideas, it's hard because what if you hate pink lipstick and your SS gave you pink lipstick?
Yea, I got it done it was just a bit weird lol. I tried to get a good mix of specifics (for ideas), colors, and general product types so that there's a least a general idea of what I was looking for but it was definitely an interesting experience lol I definitely know how hard it is to shop for someone who gives you no direction, I'm pretty sure my husband's default phrase is "I don't know" It drives me insane.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I feel bad because I don't have many extras to give. I hope my secret santa doesn't mind that!


 Don't feel bad. I was able to go to Macy's and get free perfume samples. Plus I hit some other places. They can only say yes or no. If you have subs, you can always pull from that. Quality is better than quantity; I hope that helps you.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't feel bad. I was able to go to Macy's and get free perfume samples. Plus I hit some other places. They can only say yes or no. If you have subs, you can always pull from that. Quality is better than quantity; I hope that helps you.
Thanks! That was very helpful!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm the same way! I have my wish page but it's still empty. I can't figure out what to write and I hate asking for things.
Oh yea I'm with you girls there. It felt weird but I figured if someone loved giving gifts as much as I do, a list or idea of what that person likes/dislikes is a must for shopping since we don't know each other well enough. In person I'm a good listener and pick up on things someone is interested in or like and I get a kick out of the surprise look on their faces when their birthdays come up lol. 


Yeah, making a wish list is weird! I just viewed mine as making a list of a bunch of things I love and/or want and not what I actually expect them to get for me, because I think they can get a pretty good idea of the kinds of things I like that way, you know? So a lot of things on my list are out of the price range, but I included them so they can figure out my "style".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, making a wish list is weird! I just viewed mine as making a list of a bunch of things I love and/or want and not what I actually expect them to get for me, because I think they can get a pretty good idea of the kinds of things I like that way, you know? So a lot of things on my list are out of the price range, but I included them so they can figure out my "style".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yep this is how mine is too. I put a TON of ideas/info on it, but it's not really a shopping list so much as a 'get to know me' list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Yep this is how mine is too. I put a TON of ideas/info on it, but it's not really a shopping list so much as a 'get to know me' list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's what I tried to do in my list too. More about getting to know me than a shipping list.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 10, 2013)

Yesterday I was at epcot food and wine festival and they had fill a sleeve of Ghirardelli chocolate for $12   my husband took it as a challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













67 Ghirardelli squares for $12   needless to say I hope my SS love chocolate  especially dark i may have went a bit over board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I was at epcot food and wine festival and they had fill a sleeve of Ghirardelli chocolate for $12   my husband took it as a challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













67 Ghirardelli squares for $12   needless to say I hope my SS love chocolate  especially dark i may have went a bit over board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you for reminding me I needed to add Chocolate to my Secret Santa loves on my wish list!  Do not know how I forgot that!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Yesterday I was at epcot food and wine festival and they had fill a sleeve of Ghirardelli chocolate for $12Â Â  my husband took it as a challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Jealous! I've always wanted to go to the Epcot food and wine festival!
> 
> ...


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I was at epcot food and wine festival and they had fill a sleeve of Ghirardelli chocolate for $12   my husband took it as a challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













67 Ghirardelli squares for $12   needless to say I hope my SS love chocolate  especially dark i may have went a bit over board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






I want to be so many people's SS, lol!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I was at epcot food and wine festival and they had fill a sleeve of Ghirardelli chocolate for $12   my husband took it as a challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













67 Ghirardelli squares for $12   needless to say I hope my SS love chocolate  especially dark i may have went a bit over board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OMG! what a great deal!!

******in case you are my secret santa or for my future ss, I LOVE CARAMEL CHOCOLATES!!!********


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 10, 2013)

I've been reading SS wishlists and figuring out what I would give that person. And I have a stupid question:

Is it okay to give one or two big ticket items (UD shadow, high end nail polish, high end mascara, high end perfume) if someone has those kinds of items on their specific list? Should I worry about quantity?

I would feel bad if my person opens their box and sees 2 UD Moondust shadows (+chocolate) when others got 5-10 items. I'm worried about failing my SS assignment


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

I would much rather get 1-2 things I really really want than a bunch of little things (except candy. Or I will also accept a box of candy). That's just kinda how I am though!



> I've been reading SS wishlists and figuring out what I would give that person.Â AndÂ I have a stupid question: Is it okay to give one or twoÂ big ticket itemsÂ (UD shadow, high end nail polish, high end mascara, high end perfume) if someone has thoseÂ kinds of itemsÂ on their specific list? Should I worry about quantity? I would feel bad if my person opens their box and sees 2 UD Moondust shadows (+chocolate) when others got 5-10 items. I'm worried about failing my SS assignmentÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I was at epcot food and wine festival and they had fill a sleeve of Ghirardelli chocolate for $12   my husband took it as a challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













67 Ghirardelli squares for $12   needless to say I hope my SS love chocolate  especially dark i may have went a bit over board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 This is what Birchboxes look like in Heaven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 10, 2013)

> I've been reading SS wishlists and figuring out what I would give that person.Â AndÂ I have a stupid question: Is it okay to give one or twoÂ big ticket itemsÂ (UD shadow, high end nail polish, high end mascara, high end perfume) if someone has thoseÂ kinds of itemsÂ on their specific list? Should I worry about quantity? I would feel bad if my person opens their box and sees 2 UD Moondust shadows (+chocolate) when others got 5-10 items. I'm worried about failing my SS assignmentÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think it really depends on the person. some people like a big slpurg item they would never buy for thrm selves and some people like a bunch of little things. kinda see what's on thire list if it is all high end stuff then I think one or two things is perfect.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I was at epcot food and wine festival and they had fill a sleeve of Ghirardelli chocolate for $12   my husband took it as a challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













67 Ghirardelli squares for $12   needless to say I hope my SS love chocolate  especially dark i may have went a bit over board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OMG! Yum!  

I love candy and sweets, but I'm trying hard to cut back. I work at a bakery now so that doesn't help LOL. I want to lose weight for my wedding haha. But I do love some Ghiradelli Peppermint Bark!!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think it really depends on the person. some people like a big slpurg item they would never buy for thrm selves and some people like a bunch of little things. kinda see what's on thire list if it is all high end stuff then I think one or two things is perfect.


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would much rather get 1-2 things I really really want than a bunch of little things (except candy. Or I will also accept a box of candy). That's just kinda how I am though!

Okay this helps! I feel a little better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would much rather get 1-2 things I really really want than a bunch of little things (except candy. Or I will also accept a box of candy). That's just kinda how I am though!
My philosophy:  If someone puts a big-ticket item on their list, they *are* very much okay with getting one big-ticket item.  I mean, the limit *is* $25.  I don't see any point in putting a high-dollar item on a list if you're *not* okay with that being your one-and-only item.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

As far as quantity, I really don't care! And I honestly don't think it's about that. I think as long as it shows that you looked at that person and put some thought into what she might like, you'll be golden.  I have some extras I will be throwing in if it seems like those extras will suit my person, but whether I go with one or two main items or a few smaller ones totally depends on who I get and what they like!  And I think most people will be over the moon just at getting a thoughtful surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 10, 2013)

Where are people supposed to be putting their lists? I'm new to this!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As far as quantity, I really don't care! And I honestly don't think it's about that. I think as long as it shows that you looked at that person and put some thought into what she might like, you'll be golden.  I have some extras I will be throwing in if it seems like those extras will suit my person, but whether I go with one or two main items or a few smaller ones totally depends on who I get and what they like!  And I think most people will be over the moon just at getting a thoughtful surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
^^^^ALL of this^^^^^


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2013)

@Bflopolska - essentially anything you want. Take a look at a few lists and see if that helps..


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Aaargh!  How in the world do I think my SeSa list in my signature?  I have clearly done this in the past, but when I go in to edit my signature now, I get a popup with just the top line of my signature (blog, link, Instagram) in a basic editor (I do not know html!).  The bottom part with the empty photo box isn't in there, and when I try to convert to rich editor, it doesn't do anything.  I am clearly missing something, but I can't figure out what!  Help, please?


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 10, 2013)

For al of your crafty people, a homemade z-palette would be such a nice extra! I am not crafty at all but have been loving all the homemade ones I've seen on MuT!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

Agreed. That makes sense. That's kinda how I felt when writing my list. I'm so excited to stalk!



> My philosophy: Â If someone puts a big-ticket item on their list, they *are* very much okay with getting one big-ticket item. Â I mean, the limit *is* $25. Â I don't see any point in putting a high-dollar item on a list if you're *not* okay with that being your one-and-only item. Â


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 10, 2013)

I hope I get someone I've interacted with on here. It would be funny to gift things we joke about in the forums.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 10, 2013)

I think it would be alright to get someone one or two items as long as it seems like something they really want or have on their wishlist. I mean, if I were to buy my SS a $30 item then that would be the main thing in their box and maybe a couple extra little treats but nothing crazy.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My philosophy:  If someone puts a big-ticket item on their list, they *are* very much okay with getting one big-ticket item.  I mean, the limit *is* $25.  I don't see any point in putting a high-dollar item on a list if you're *not* okay with that being your one-and-only item.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As far as quantity, I really don't care! And I honestly don't think it's about that. I think as long as it shows that you looked at that person and put some thought into what she might like, you'll be golden.  I have some extras I will be throwing in if it seems like those extras will suit my person, but whether I go with one or two main items or a few smaller ones totally depends on who I get and what they like!  And I think most people will be over the moon just at getting a thoughtful surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This helps a lot. I was worried because I thought I would have to buy several items from someone's list even if they listed several $25 items. (If I was ballin' I would!)

I like the idea of buying one big ticket item that someone wouldn't normally buy themselves and providing them with extras that go along with their likes.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


This helps a lot. I was worried because I thought I would have to buy several items from someone's list even if they listed several $25 items. (If I was ballin' I would!)

*I like the idea of buying one big ticket item that someone wouldn't normally buy themselves and providing them with extras that go along with their likes.*
I think that's a great idea. Buy a big ticket item so you know they'll be happy, then add extras you think they will like and it's no big loss if they don't since they already got one thing they like. I personally would love this for my gift


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


This helps a lot. I was worried because I thought I would have to buy several items from someone's list even if they listed several $25 items. (If I was ballin' I would!)

I like the idea of buying one big ticket item that someone wouldn't normally buy themselves and providing them with extras that go along with their likes.
Oh, no, definitely not multiple $25 items!  That's the whole point of the dollar limit (and that's the limit for the *whole* box, not a per-item limit):  Everyone is spending right around the same amount for the gifts (postage is a whole separate issue, though).  The real fun for those of us who love to comb the world for deals comes into play when we figure out how to maximize that $25, like hitting BOGO sales or Black Friday specials.  It's an even playing field.  It's up to each of us to figure out how to play the game!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My philosophy:  If someone puts a big-ticket item on their list, they *are* very much okay with getting one big-ticket item.  I mean, the limit *is* $25.  I don't see any point in putting a high-dollar item on a list if you're *not* okay with that being your one-and-only item.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As far as quantity, I really don't care! And I honestly don't think it's about that. I think as long as it shows that you looked at that person and put some thought into what she might like, you'll be golden.  I have some extras I will be throwing in if it seems like those extras will suit my person, but whether I go with one or two main items or a few smaller ones totally depends on who I get and what they like!  And I think most people will be over the moon just at getting a thoughtful surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This helps a lot. I was worried because I thought I would have to buy several items from someone's list even if they listed several $25 items. (If I was ballin' I would!)

I like the idea of buying one big ticket item that someone wouldn't normally buy themselves and providing them with extras that go along with their likes.

Yeah, and in some cases (like mine) the list is meant more to be a "this is the kind of stuff I like" hint rather than a shopping list! I have things on my list that are above the price limit, not because I expect anyone to buy those things for me, but because I'd love for them to be able to look at the list, see the kinds of things I like, and then see something somewhere and be like "oh, she'd totally like this". It should be fun and not something to stress yourself over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 10, 2013)

> I've been reading SS wishlists and figuring out what I would give that person.Â AndÂ I have a stupid question: Is it okay to give one or twoÂ big ticket itemsÂ (UD shadow, high end nail polish, high end mascara, high end perfume) if someone has thoseÂ kinds of itemsÂ on their specific list? Should I worry about quantity? I would feel bad if my person opens their box and sees 2 UD Moondust shadows (+chocolate) when others got 5-10 items. I'm worried about failing my SS assignmentÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would be happy with 1-2 items off my wish list. I just happen to have a ton of random extras sitting around unused and if my person happens to love things that are sitting in my unloved items drawer-I'm tossing them in as extras. I could send 100 items to my person and only get a couple back, but I would be perfectly happy as long as my SS put in the effort to make me happy based on my info (and didn't underspend based on the $25 amount). I will tweak my list to add as much info about me as I can. My list may end up a biography hahaha


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2013)

I hope my Secret Santa posts colors they like (non makeup related).  I am planning on making some thing (this would be extra not part of the main gift) and if I know what colors she has in her home then I can customize it and not have to do a) neturals or B) black and white.  I guess this will fall into the "stalking" part if it is not listed on her list! Lol


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks y'all. This is my first real SS (as you can probably tell).


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 10, 2013)

> I hope I get someone I've interacted with on here. It would be funny to gift things we joke about in the forums.Â


 @jannie135- if your my SS, I'm totally expecting to open my box and see cake LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope my Secret Santa posts colors they like (non makeup related).  I am planning on making some thing (this would be extra not part of the main gift) and if I know what colors she has in her home then I can customize it and not have to do a) neturals or B) black and white.  I guess this will fall into the "stalking" part if it is not listed on her list! Lol

I totally updated my list with that, just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally updated my list with that, just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
EEEE!  WHAT IS THAT LIPSTICK THAT YOU'RE WEARING IN YOUR NEW PIC?  Yes, all-caps *are* warranted here.  I need it!  (Now watch it be something I already own!)


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 10, 2013)

> For al of your crafty people, a homemade z-palette would be such a nice extra! I am not crafty at all but have been loving all the homemade ones I've seen on MuT!


 I made the handmade z palette in secret Santa last year. I might do it again this year.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I made the handmade z palette in secret Santa last year. I might do it again this year.
In that case, I hope you're my secret santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 10, 2013)

> > Â  I hope my Secret Santa posts colors they like (non makeup related). Â I am planning on making some thing (this would be extra not part of the main gift) and if I know what colors she has in her home then I can customize it and not have to do a) neturals or B) black and white. Â I guess this will fall into the "stalking" part if it is not listed on her list! Lol
> 
> 
> I totally updated my list with that, just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Jewel toned red and gold, and neutrals.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, and in some cases (like mine) the list is meant more to be a "this is the kind of stuff I like" hint rather than a shopping list! I have things on my list that are above the price limit, not because I expect anyone to buy those things for me, but because I'd love for them to be able to look at the list, see the kinds of things I like, and then see something somewhere and be like "oh, she'd totally like this". It should be fun and not something to stress yourself over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same here! I'd hate for someone to look at my list and think wow, she only wants expensive things. Nooo - it's more that those are the things i've eyeballed and are representative of my tastes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally updated my list with that, just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
EEEE!  WHAT IS THAT LIPSTICK THAT YOU'RE WEARING IN YOUR NEW PIC?  Yes, all-caps *are* warranted here.  I need it!  (Now watch it be something I already own!)

HAHA! It's UD Anarchy, my favorite bright pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I made the handmade z palette in secret Santa last year. I might do it again this year.
That would be so awesome! I have been wanting a Z palette for forever lol,


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, and in some cases (like mine) the list is meant more to be a "this is the kind of stuff I like" hint rather than a shopping list! I have things on my list that are above the price limit, not because I expect anyone to buy those things for me, but because I'd love for them to be able to look at the list, see the kinds of things I like, and then see something somewhere and be like "oh, she'd totally like this". It should be fun and not something to stress yourself over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I totally agree here, I honestly just want my SS to have fun and not stress. It's Christmas, it's the thought and effort that counts, and anything received is totally welcomed and will not be wasted, it's the reason I do subscriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus the best part of this is getting to know the person, I love that about SS especially those I don't know well. I too hope people put their favorite color down,being the artistic design minded gal I'am, packaging and crafting a gift is my specialty 




 btw 5 MORE DAYS til we find out who are SS buddies are!! yay


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here! I'd hate for someone to look at my list and think wow, she only wants expensive things. Nooo - it's more that those are the things i've eyeballed and are representative of my tastes.
This is essentially how I feel as well


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That would be so awesome! I have been wanting a Z palette for forever lol,
me too! 

I would love one in a fun chevron print  or a solid color. Lately I've been loving the tiffany blue &amp; white/silver combo


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I made the handmade z palette in secret Santa last year. I might do it again this year.


 That's awesome!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally agree here, I honestly just want my SS to have fun and not stress. It's Christmas, it's the thought and effort that counts, and anything received is totally welcomed and will not be wasted, it's the reason I do subscriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus the best part of this is getting to know the person, I love that about SS especially those I don't know well. I too hope people put their favorite color down,being the artistic design minded gal I'am, packaging and crafting a gift is my specialty 





 btw 5 MORE DAYS til we find out who are SS buddies are!! yay

Yes, exactly! I would hate for my SS to stress =(  I just want my SS to have fun and pick things they want! I think the thing I will be most excited about is unwrapping the stuff haha I love unwrapping presents!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yesterday I was at epcot food and wine festival and they had fill a sleeve of Ghirardelli chocolate for $12   my husband took it as a challenge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





67 Ghirardelli squares for $12   needless to say I hope my SS love chocolate  especially dark i may have went a bit over board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love Ghirardelli chocolate! Sooo good! The Caramel and peppermint are amazing! Lol That is a good load for only $12!!!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 10, 2013)

> For al of your crafty people, a homemade z-palette would be such a nice extra! I am not crafty at all but have been loving all the homemade ones I've seen on MuT!


 What is a z palette??


----------



## morre22 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is a z palette??




This is a Z-Palette =]

ETA: Picture taken off of Google.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I made the handmade z palette in secret Santa last year. I might do it again this year.
Are they hard to make?  It sounds awesome!  I know your SS will love it!  I know I would!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Jewel toned red and gold, and neutrals.
Oooh Pretty!  my house is accent walls in primary colors with neutral furniture  (living room red, bedroom-cookie monster blue, office-sunset orange and kitchen dark grey) somehow it all works I swear!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What is a z palette??
It's basically a magnetic book that you can put your depotted shadows and blushes in!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I totally agree here, I honestly just want my SS to have fun and not stress. It's Christmas, it's the thought and effort that counts, and anything received is totally welcomed and will not be wasted, it's the reason I do subscriptions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus the best part of this is getting to know the person, I love that about SS especially those I don't know well. I too hope people put their favorite color down,being the artistic design minded gal I'am, packaging and crafting a gift is my specialty 



 btw 5 MORE DAYS til we find out who are SS buddies are!! yay


Yes, exactly! I would hate for my SS to stress =(  I just want my SS to have fun and pick things they want! I think the thing I will be most excited about is unwrapping the stuff haha I love unwrapping presents!

Mmhmm! This will be my only present this year so I am just excited to have something to open!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mmhmm! This will be my only present this year so I am just excited to have something to open!
Lol same here! My hubs is deployed so this is all I'm getting this year, well I guess and whatever I add into my cart while shopping for my SS haha


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 10, 2013)

> > I made the handmade z palette in secret Santa last year. I might do it again this year.
> 
> 
> Are they hard to make? Â It sounds awesome! Â I know your SS will love it! Â I know I would!
> ...


 They are time consuming too make. I use a dvd case and slowly score the hole without cutting the clear plastic that will become the window.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They are time consuming too make. I use a dvd case and slowly score the hole without cutting the clear plastic that will become the window.
Wow!  I totally do not have the paitence or talent for that so kudos to you!  I am forbidden from using knives bigger than a paring knife after the bagel incident of 2006/2007!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My nose is sensitive to strongly scented products. So, while I personally wouldn't want Lush products, I'd bear going into a Lush store for my Secret Santee! Also, I have relatively easy access to several NYC stores (including Inglot, Lush, Ricky's, Sabon). So, I hope that my Secret Santee lists some of these store's products on their wish list. 





Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes

- Fat witch brownies

- Momofuku cookies

- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally updated my list with that, just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
EEEE!  WHAT IS THAT LIPSTICK THAT YOU'RE WEARING IN YOUR NEW PIC?  Yes, all-caps *are* warranted here.  I need it!  (Now watch it be something I already own!)

HAHA! It's UD Anarchy, my favorite bright pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That lipstick looks fab on you!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes

- Fat witch brownies

- Momofuku cookies

- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  



 
All those snacks sound heavenly! I &lt;3 snacks!! LOL


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes

*- Fat witch brownies*

- Momofuku cookies

- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips)

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  




Fat.  witch.   brownies....ohmahgerdd 





I die.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 10, 2013)

> Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly statesÂ 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to): - Crispycakes - Fat witch brownies - Momofuku cookies - Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips)Â  So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list! Â  :smilehappyyes: Â


 I can't even explain how happy I'd be to have snacks with my gift. FAT WITCH BROWNIES? I don't even know what that is, but I know I want one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes
- Fat witch brownies
- Momofuku cookies
- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  



 

I can't even explain how happy I'd be to have snacks with my gift. FAT WITCH BROWNIES? I don't even know what that is, but I know I want one.




Hahaha please send me ALL the food.  Especially the chocolate.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes

- Fat witch brownies

- Momofuku cookies

- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  



 
All those snacks sound heavenly! I &lt;3 snacks!! LOL



Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes

*- Fat witch brownies*

- Momofuku cookies

- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips)

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  




Fat.  witch.   brownies....ohmahgerdd 





I die.



Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes
- Fat witch brownies
- Momofuku cookies
- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  



 

I can't even explain how happy I'd be to have snacks with my gift. FAT WITCH BROWNIES? I don't even know what that is, but I know I want one.




They're one of Oprah's favorite things...so they must be good 





Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes
- Fat witch brownies
- Momofuku cookies
- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  



 

I can't even explain how happy I'd be to have snacks with my gift. FAT WITCH BROWNIES? I don't even know what that is, but I know I want one.




Hahaha please send me ALL the food.  Especially the chocolate. 






Oh my...so I'm getting a resounding 'YES' based on this non-official poll...LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 10, 2013)

Send me all the chocolate and all the crispycakes!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes

- Fat witch brownies

- Momofuku cookies

- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  




 
Ok so if you happen to be my SS, and you send me those, you are my new best friend and I will love you foreevver...just sayin. The heck with dieting during the holidays...on another note: To whomever I get, don't be surprise if I splurge a little at my local Colorado Chocolate Factory, just hope you list some type of chocolate down. Annndddd gourment popcorn...and a few handmade things ....let's just say both my SS buddies will be spoiled rotten. Not a chocolate person? share the love with friends and family lol. But don't worry there WILL be a treat to satisfy your tummy.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2013)

Ooh, Fat Witch Brownies.  Those have been very popular in various offices I've worked at as presents sent during the holiday season.  That's one thing I miss about being a peon in corporate real estate for a former employer who shall not be named:  Lots of presents to the directors from vendors around the holidays, and the directors couldn't keep them due to the dollar value, so they tended to be stacked on the shelf on the top of my cubicle, so I got my pick of the goodies.  The high-value presents could be kept as long as they were split among everyone so the per-person average amount was under $25.  I think that's where I developed my ability to be around all those chocolates, cookies, etc., without eating them all, which led to my stash of unopened Girl Scout cookies that are right there out in the open but continue to be untouched:  When you're surrounded by them all day every day for a month every year, you get bored with them, and then you may even get *sick* at the smell of opened boxes of chocolate on your desk all day, and they lose their appeal.  My favorite handed-down-by-the-director present was a fluffy blanket from an accounting company.  I now have that blanket at my current job because I get cold, and it's warm.  I look like I've been hanging out with a golden retriever during coat-blowing season when I wrap it around my legs because I wear black pants due to the amount of fluff it leaves behind, but I'm cozy, and that's all I care about on really cold days.  

(My favorite present from a vendor that was given directly to me that I got to keep was a coffee mug from our coffee vendor at the aforementioned former employer.  They gave little packages with, um, coffee mugs and biscotti and/or chocolate-covered espresso beans or something like that to everyone in my department.  That was below the limit, so we didn't have to refuse them.  I left the company five years ago, but I still use that mug!)

(And fair warning:  My Santee will probably end up with Moonstruck Chocolates.  I think they're the only local chocolate company that sells pre-wrapped goodies, and they are *amazing*.)


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, Fat Witch Brownies.  Those have been very popular in various offices I've worked at as presents sent during the holiday season.  That's one thing I miss about being a peon in corporate real estate for a former employer who shall not be named:  Lots of presents to the directors from vendors around the holidays, and the directors couldn't keep them due to the dollar value, so they tended to be stacked on the shelf on the top of my cubicle, so I got my pick of the goodies.  The high-value presents could be kept as long as they were split among everyone so the per-person average amount was under $25.  I think that's where I developed my ability to be around all those chocolates, cookies, etc., without eating them all, which led to my stash of unopened Girl Scout cookies that are right there out in the open but continue to be untouched:  When you're surrounded by them all day every day for a month every year, you get bored with them, and then you may even get *sick* at the smell of opened boxes of chocolate on your desk all day, and they lose their appeal.  My favorite handed-down-by-the-director present was a fluffy blanket from an accounting company.  I now have that blanket at my current job because I get cold, and it's warm.  I look like I've been hanging out with a golden retriever during coat-blowing season when I wrap it around my legs because I wear black pants due to the amount of fluff it leaves behind, but I'm cozy, and that's all I care about on really cold days.  

(My favorite present from a vendor that was given directly to me that I got to keep was a coffee mug from our coffee vendor at the aforementioned former employer.  They gave little packages with, um, coffee mugs and biscotti and/or chocolate-covered espresso beans or something like that to everyone in my department.  That was below the limit, so we didn't have to refuse them.  I left the company five years ago, but I still use that mug!)

(And fair warning:  My Santee will probably end up with Moonstruck Chocolates.  I think they're the only local chocolate company that sells pre-wrapped goodies, and they are *amazing*.)
I miss being in an office setting for the reasons above that you mentioned. ::sigh::


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm hungry now. Thanks ladies! Ha ha ha. Dear Secret Santa, I really really really really like chocolate, food, chocolate, snacks, chocolate, hot chocolate, oh! And chocolate!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 10, 2013)

Mmmm chocolate. I would not say no to some chocolate. I think I need to go find some right now.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 10, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## LadyK (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't even explain how happy I'd be to have snacks with my gift. FAT WITCH BROWNIES? I don't even know what that is, but I know I want one.




These sound like something I could eat a million of.  I may have to make a snack run.......to New York........from California....for brownies.  It WILL be worth it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

I am obsessed with momofuku!!! If anyone lives in a macaron friendly city, don't even bother sending me make up. Just send me macarons and I'll be in heaven.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am obsessed with momofuku!!!

If anyone lives in a macaron friendly city, don't even bother sending me make up. Just send me macarons and I'll be in heaven.
Mmm Macarons!I love those.  I wish there was a Laduree store close to me !


----------



## Deareux (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am obsessed with momofuku!!!

If anyone lives in a macaron friendly city, don't even bother sending me make up. Just send me macarons and I'll be in heaven.
Me too! Especially if you live near a Laduree! Oh the heaven!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh ps! For those in macaron barren cities like myself (ok milwaukee does have them at like 3 bakeries) - Trader Joes sells macarons frozen! I haven't tried them but my sister says they're good enough to satisfy a craving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sincerely, girl who is trying to lose weight who just ate two giant slices of pizza and bought a bunch of candy because she is stressed and studying for yet another exam on Tuesday.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am obsessed with momofuku!!!

If anyone lives in a macaron friendly city, don't even bother sending me make up. Just send me macarons and I'll be in heaven.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am obsessed with momofuku!!!

If anyone lives in a macaron friendly city, don't even bother sending me make up. Just send me macarons and I'll be in heaven.
Mmm Macarons!I love those.  I wish there was a Laduree store close to me !



Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am obsessed with momofuku!!!

If anyone lives in a macaron friendly city, don't even bother sending me make up. Just send me macarons and I'll be in heaven.
Me too! Especially if you live near a Laduree! Oh the heaven!!!


Ha - when I was typing up the original list of potential NYC goodies, I actually included Laduree macaroons. However, I decided to delete it from the list because honestly, I'm afraid that those wouldn't ship well.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a french bakery that I like to shop at. They have french desserts, cakes, chocolates, and more! But the macarons sell out fast. I was there yesterday and bought out all they had left. I regret nothing.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have never had a macaroon before lol!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 10, 2013)

If you're my SS you should just send me $25 in NYC food stuffs and pictures of fun NYC things. I'm being dead serious. I was in NYC for a hot minute when I was in NJ on business this summer but I didn't get to do anything fun. If I could be anyone Id be Nicolette Mason because she's fabulous, lives in NY, and eats macarons. I'm never going to be successful in my ~life style change~ at this rate. Worth it. NYC food. Macarons. Oh Lordy. ETA: if there's anything my potential SS Stalker has learned about me it's that I don't really want make up. I'm in this for the treats.



> Ha - when I was typing up the original list of potential NYC goodies, I actually included Laduree macaroons. However, I decided to deleteÂ it from the list because honestly, I'm afraid that those wouldn't ship well.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 11, 2013)

> Ha - when I was typing up the original list of potential NYC goodies, I actually included Laduree macaroons. However, I decided to deleteÂ it from the list because honestly, I'm afraid that those wouldn't ship well.


 I had no clue LadureÃ© had any holdings in the US?! I spend MAD money on their candles every time I fly through CDG, but I've never tried their macaroons! I've always eaten Fauchon (which are insanely yummy, too!!)


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you're my SS you should just send me $25 in NYC food stuffs and pictures of fun NYC things. I'm being dead serious. I was in NYC for a hot minute when I was in NJ on business this summer but I didn't get to do anything fun. If I could be anyone Id be Nicolette Mason because she's fabulous, lives in NY, and eats macarons.

I'm never going to be successful in my ~life style change~ at this rate. Worth it. NYC food. Macarons. Oh Lordy. Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Ha - when I was typing up the original list of potential NYC goodies, I actually included Laduree macaroons. However, I decided to delete it from the list because honestly, I'm afraid that those wouldn't ship well.

Absolutely - I would love frolicking around the city while gathering yummy foodstuff and documenting it all in pictures!

Oh my goodness, you would love Macaron Day in NYC (it originated in Paris, but a NYC baker decided to bring the tradition to NYC a few years ago) - it's FREE macarons at over a dozen NYC bakeries.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Ha - when I was typing up the original list of potential NYC goodies, I actually included Laduree macaroons. However, I decided to delete it from the list because honestly, I'm afraid that those wouldn't ship well.

I had no clue LadureÃ© had any holdings in the US?! I spend MAD money on their candles every time I fly through CDG, but I've never tried their macaroons! I've always eaten Fauchon (which are insanely yummy, too!!) 
Laduree opened their first USA shop in NYC (in Upper East Side) a couple years ago. Now, they are expanding to a second location in NYC (in SOHO) and I've read that they are opening a location in Miami. There are rumors on Grubstreet (a food site) that they may open locations in L.A. and also Chicago.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 11, 2013)

I've never had a macaron but I've always wanted to try on. I beg my secret Santa, please make my macaron dreams come true.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2013)

I love chocolates well only milk chocolates. Dark chocolate makes me physically sick. I cannot eat taffy or nuts. I love hot chocolate and teas. I am giving this SS a lot of thought and thinking maybe a nice scarf amongst all the makeup. Or maybe some bubble bath. Wine? I don't know if that would be appropriate but a thought.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love chocolates well only milk chocolates. Dark chocolate makes me physically sick. I cannot eat taffy or nuts. I love hot chocolate and teas. I am giving this SS a lot of thought and thinking maybe a nice scarf amongst all the makeup. Or maybe some bubble bath. Wine? I don't know if that would be appropriate but a thought.
I would totally take some wine! hahahahaha Don't worry I'm 23, legal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Nov 11, 2013)

So I was catching up on this thread andddd: A)I've never hear of any of those NYC treat...I need to know what a fat witch brownie or whatever it's called is. B) I've never had a macaron- I've never even seen one in real life. That is all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 11, 2013)

I make some killer macaroons! That's a great idea for secret Santa packages! ;-)


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 11, 2013)

> So I was catching up on this thread andddd: A)I've never hear of any of those NYC treat...I need to know what a fat witch brownie or whatever it's called is. B) I've never had a macaron- I've never even seen one in real life. That is all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

I hate macaroons! All that coconut. Bleh. I've never had a macaron. I keep looking at them and remembering that they're almond-based, and I'm never in the mood for that sort of flavor when I encounter them. And either way, meringue = meh. I used to love the ones with chocolate chips that Trader Joe's used to sell, but I haven't seen them in a few years, and I'm just not usually a sugar-leaning person. Also, I live in a very humid area, so meringue doesn't really fare well for any amount of time here. But I'm very salty-crunchy-oriented. My favorite kind of popcorn is just salted and buttered. TJ's sells it in bags with just the perfect amount of butter and salt. I do love white cheddar popcorn as well. And Chicago mix is pretty good, too, because it has the cheese to balance out the caramel/toffee. Mmm, popcorn.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

Double-posting with a Geek Chic Cosmetics heads-up!  They're shutting down for two weeks starting Thursday the 14th to prep for Black Friday, at which time they will reopen and have a four-day sale, a new eyeshadow set, and new lip items.  They're going to preview those new things during the shutdown period.  (And my This Isn't a Democracy set had label generation last night, so it will probably hit USPS tomorrow, and I might have it before the shutdown to swatch since I'm just an hour away from them!)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 11, 2013)

So basically, I should make my secret Santa a sweet treat as an extra? I'm sensing a pattern here!!! I'll make a list of treats and my SS can choose one of the following: Pretzel S'mores Chocolate covered pretzel rods Peanut Butter Cup cookies Pecan Pie Cookies Or Salted Carmel Pretzel Bark


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 11, 2013)

To my secret Santa: PREPARE YOURSELF FOR THIS!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 11, 2013)

> To my secret Santa: PREPARE YOURSELF FOR THIS!


 Yum!!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





To my secret Santa: PREPARE YOURSELF FOR THIS!
I want to reach through my screen and grab one. They look so good!!!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So basically, I should make my secret Santa a sweet treat as an extra? I'm sensing a pattern here!!!

I'll make a list of treats and my SS can choose one of the following:
Pretzel S'mores
Chocolate covered pretzel rods
Peanut Butter Cup cookies
Pecan Pie Cookies
Or Salted Carmel Pretzel Bark
This is good in theory, but you're not supposed to reveal yourself to your SS!  They will just have to get a happy surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So basically, I should make my secret Santa a sweet treat as an extra? I'm sensing a pattern here!!!

I'll make a list of treats and my SS can choose one of the following:
Pretzel S'mores
Chocolate covered pretzel rods
Peanut Butter Cup cookies
Pecan Pie Cookies
Or Salted Carmel Pretzel Bark
I'm guessing they would be happy with any of them.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 11, 2013)

> I have never had a macaroon before lol!!





> I've never had a macaron but I've always wanted to try on. I beg my secret Santa, please make my macaron dreams come true.


 I've never tried one either. I haven't seen them in any bakeries nearby. I'm sure if I went into Philly I could find them but it's such an ordeal to go into the city.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So basically, I should make my secret Santa a sweet treat as an extra? I'm sensing a pattern here!!!

I'll make a list of treats and my SS can choose one of the following:
Pretzel S'mores
Chocolate covered pretzel rods
Peanut Butter Cup cookies
Pecan Pie Cookies
Or Salted Carmel Pretzel Bark

Yes - bring on the salty sweet snacks! I personally would love the Pretzel S'mores or Salted Caramel pretzel bark


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 11, 2013)

Chocolate covered pretzels, especially dark chocolate covered pretzels, are my favorite!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So basically, I should make my secret Santa a sweet treat as an extra? I'm sensing a pattern here!!!

I'll make a list of treats and my SS can choose one of the following:
Pretzel S'mores
Chocolate covered pretzel rods
Peanut Butter Cup cookies
Pecan Pie Cookies
Or Salted Carmel Pretzel Bark
One of each please!

Just kidding. I actually really hate S'mores in all varieties. I looove milk chocolate covered pretzels.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh all that goodness I missed over the weekend. Any of those sweets I will happly take and give a new home in my belly. Thank youuuu


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, I do not like pretzels, peanut butter, marshmallows or salted caramel. But I do love plain milk chocolate, cupcakes, chocolate chip cookies no nuts and Hershey's kisses plain milk chocolate. Sighs...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So basically, I should make my secret Santa a sweet treat as an extra? I'm sensing a pattern here!!!

I'll make a list of treats and my SS can choose one of the following:
Pretzel S'mores
Chocolate covered pretzel rods
Peanut Butter Cup cookies
Pecan Pie Cookies
Or Salted Carmel Pretzel Bark
Don't mind me..just drooling all over my computer. Salted Caramel Pretzel Bark sounds particularly tasty at the moment. 

Side bar: your new picture is gorgeous and I am IN LOVE with your hair!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 11, 2013)

Yum! Send me all the salted caramel EVERYTHING! It's been my favorite flavor discovery this year!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Nov 11, 2013)

Would it be weird for me to bake something to send to my SS? With all this talk of sending treats I started thinking about making something but wasn't sure if I should since they might not be comfortable with receiving homemade bakery from someone they don't know personally. I do make some pretty awesome M&amp;M scones though...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

very important annoucement: it is snowing in milwaukee. i would like to do nothing more than cry and curl up in a ball. Ok so its not snowing hard and it probably isn't sticking..but still. I'm never emotionally ready for snow.

ETA: 10:51 AM CST - It snowed for like, 4 minutes. Now its just ugly rain.

ETA: 10:56 AM CST - It is snowing for realsies now! Not sticking. But it still counts!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  very important annoucement: it is snowing in milwaukee. i would like to do nothing more than cry and curl up in a ball. Ok so its not snowing hard and it probably isn't sticking..but still. I'm never emotionally ready for snow.
Agreed with all of this. I am curled up in bed under the covers, watching the Walking Dead, eating a cupcake..pretending it's not happening. Just not going outside until I have to go to work tonight!

Dear Secret Santa, if you knit, I need new mittens


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed with all of this. I am curled up in bed under the covers, watching the Walking Dead, eating a cupcake..pretending it's not happening. Just not going outside until I have to go to work tonight!

Dear Secret Santa, if you knit, I need new mittens 




Its not even sticking. I'm just really sad.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

I just finished watching _The Walking Dead_! I had been planning on attacking the Room of Doom, but then Edgar decided he wanted to snuggle, so now I'm sitting here with a lapful of black kitty, listening to the Replacements and Big Star. Oh, wait, he just moved off. Time for the Room of Doom and Citizen Radio! ETA: We have no snow here. Strangely, it's not even rainy. It's actually sunny, clear-ish, and in the 40s.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just finished watching _The Walking Dead_! I had been planning on attacking the Room of Doom, but then Edgar decided he wanted to snuggle, so now I'm sitting here with a lapful of black kitty, listening to the Replacements and Big Star. Oh, wait, he just moved off. Time for the Room of Doom and Citizen Radio!

ETA: We have no snow here. Strangely, it's not even rainy. It's actually sunny, clear-ish, and in the 40s.
Haha sounds like my kitties. Cuddle then stomp stomp away with no warning.

I WISH we had snow here!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed with all of this. I am curled up in bed under the covers, watching the Walking Dead, eating a cupcake..pretending it's not happening. Just not going outside until I have to go to work tonight!

Dear Secret Santa, if you knit, I need new mittens 




That sounds like an awesome day!  And I'm a little jealous of you ladies with real winters. This Texas girl misses snow.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

11:37 AM: there is real snow happening now. Giant, white fluffy snow flakes and I hate every single one of them.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 11, 2013)

> Haha sounds like my kitties. Cuddle then stomp stomp away with no warning. I WISH we had snow here!!!


 I hate snow! I would be happy if I never saw snow again! I lived in Germany for eight years and I didn't see the ground from November until March/April. I think where I live is too far north.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  11:37 AM: there is real snow happening now. Giant, white fluffy snow flakes and I hate every single one of them.
I wish you could be my SS and send some snow flakes to me!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  11:37 AM: there is real snow happening now. Giant, white fluffy snow flakes and I hate every single one of them.
Be grateful that it is snow and not rain!  Where I live it doesn't really snow most years, but we get a lot of very cold rain.  The chesapeake bay keeps the city hovering just above the temp it needs to snow.  It always snows in the county but not here, and frequent rain when its in the 30s outside is worse than snow.  Ugh.  City of wintry mix 4ever.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 11, 2013)

Godddddd it's supposed to get here this afternoon.  And we have a high warning of lake effect snow.  I'm not prepared.  I want to go home and watch Walking Dead and knit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dear SS- I cannot knit mittens, but I can knit hats and scarves!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 11, 2013)

I almost hate to say this but it's 70 here today. 





Of course It will be 40 tomorrow.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

Heeey, I find some neat stuff when I shovel out the Room of Doom!  I found my MAC Matt Murphy brush set!  It's the rectangular boxy bag with mesh on the front, a zippered pouch in the middle, and the brushes on the back.  And a Japanese jar of lotion shaped like an orange that I got at EPCOT five years ago.  I'll be cleaning that out and refilling it with more.  And my 2008 Comic-Con pass that has some pins I collected there and at a film festival:  _Anvil: The Story of Anvil_ (I *highly* recommend this one!  It's like a real-life _This Is Spinal Tap_), _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_, KEXP (the best radio station in the world), and _Battlestar Galactica_ pins with Starbuck *and* Sam!  I had completely forgotten I had two of those pins, nevermind both of them.  And beads.  Lots of beads, mainly purple and blue seed beads.  If anyone wants some beads to use to make something for their Santee, just let me know!  I can't bead anymore, so I would be more than happy to send them along to a good home, especially for this.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 11, 2013)

where is that info on adding the ss info to your signature? I just looked through about 20 pages and couldn't find it. I figured the responsible thing to do would be get out of the ss thread from last year and ask for HELP!!! I was so sucked in seeing everything that people got last year...HELP!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 11, 2013)

Y'all need to go check out Marshall's and TJ Maxx, they had so many great little presents in their beauty department today. Ciate caviar sets, bliss products and lots of rollerballd on clearance!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  where is that info on adding the ss info to your signature? I just looked through about 20 pages and couldn't find it. I figured the responsible thing to do would be get out of the ss thread from last year and ask for HELP!!! I was so sucked in seeing everything that people got last year...HELP!!
I believe you just go to your profile page, scroll to the bottom, add lists, then go to your signature edit section which should be around the same area and there is a section to add lists to your signature...hope that helps


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have too many posts I want to respond to and am on my phone so I'm not going to quote anyone because I'm too lazy. But I also love dark chocolate covered pretzels, caramel chocolate anything, hate coconut, and hate snow. I told my husband we can never move north of an imaginary center line in the US because I hate snow. Also I would be happy with a big ticket item ie. a lip palette or neutral eye palette. I only have lower end brand of these and would love to try something higher end. So excited to get my person so I can start shopping!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm off to LUSH! I wish I knew who my secret santee was. I think I'll pick up some bath bombs, lip scrub, &amp; some other fun things! If my Santee doesn't have them on their wish list, I guess I will have to keep them for myself. ;-) Hmmm, lip scrub! Bubble Gum, Popcorn, or Santa Baby (cola)? Decisions decisions!


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm off to LUSH! I wish I knew who my secret santee was. I think I'll pick up some bath bombs, lip scrub, &amp; some other fun things! If my Santee doesn't have them on their wish list, I guess I will have to keep them for myself. ;-)

Hmmm, lip scrub! Bubble Gum, Popcorn, or Santa Baby (cola)? Decisions decisions!
The popcorn is gross imo.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

> The popcorn is gross imo.


 Agreed. Bubble gum or bust.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

Spotted! $4.99 for 12 at Trader Joes (50 c each isn't bad by Milwaukee standards since they're usually $1/1 quarter sized macaron) Photo credit: my sister. She says they are good! They come frozen.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2013)

trader joes you're killing me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 11, 2013)

@usofjessamerica thanks for sharing! We have a french bakery here and they are sooo good but sooooo expensive!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 11, 2013)

So I went kind of nuts in LUSH!! I'm SO excited for Christmas! Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 11, 2013)

> I'm off to LUSH! I wish I knew who my secret santee was. I think I'll pick up some bath bombs, lip scrub, &amp; some other fun things! If my Santee doesn't have them on their wish list, I guess I will have to keep them for myself. ;-) Hmmm, lip scrub! Bubble Gum, Popcorn, or Santa Baby (cola)? Decisions decisions!


 Ohhhh bubble gum lip scrub sounds amazing! I wish there was a Lush closer to me.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm off to *LUSH*! I wish I knew who my secret santee was. I think I'll pick up some bath bombs, *lip scrub*, &amp; some other fun things! If my Santee doesn't have them on their wish list, I guess I will have to keep them for myself. ;-)

Hmmm, lip scrub! *Bubble Gum*, Popcorn, or Santa Baby (cola)? Decisions decisions!
Agghh....this is EXACTLY on my SS wishlist!!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, finally did my wish list...checking to see if it shows up in my signature.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Nov 11, 2013)

> Spotted! $4.99 for 12 at Trader Joes (50 c each isn't bad by Milwaukee standards since they're usually $1/1 quarter sized macaron) Photo credit: my sister. She says they are good! They come frozen.


 I like those, but I went last month and got a (likely seasonal) pumpkin box and an assorted box that had lemon, fig, apricot, pistachio, coconut, and salted caramel that was great. Honestly they are just as good if not better than most I've had in the states that aren't at the US Laduree.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmmm if my SS knits I can't say I would be upset getting a soft and fuzzy infinity scarf for this winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Godddddd it's supposed to get here this afternoon.  And we have a high warning of lake effect snow.  I'm not prepared.  I want to go home and watch Walking Dead and knit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dear SS- I cannot knit mittens, but I can knit hats and scarves!
Ah Lake Effect! I grew up on Lake Huron in Michigan and we ALWAYS got hit with the lake effect snow. One year we had like 26 snow days, it was bananas!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes

- Fat witch brownies

- Momofuku cookies

- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  



 
OM nom nom.  What's the name of that awesome chocolate place in Union Square that has the most amazing hot Chocolate? Yes, that. Want. I haven't been back to visit my friends in Brooklyn in a while and I'm jonsing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, Fat Witch Brownies.  Those have been very popular in various offices I've worked at as presents sent during the holiday season.  That's one thing I miss about being a peon in corporate real estate for a former employer who shall not be named:  Lots of presents to the directors from vendors around the holidays, and the directors couldn't keep them due to the dollar value, so they tended to be stacked on the shelf on the top of my cubicle, so I got my pick of the goodies.  The high-value presents could be kept as long as they were split among everyone so the per-person average amount was under $25.  I think that's where I developed my ability to be around all those chocolates, cookies, etc., without eating them all, which led to my stash of unopened Girl Scout cookies that are right there out in the open but continue to be untouched:  When you're surrounded by them all day every day for a month every year, you get bored with them, and then you may even get *sick* at the smell of opened boxes of chocolate on your desk all day, and they lose their appeal.  My favorite handed-down-by-the-director present was a fluffy blanket from an accounting company.  I now have that blanket at my current job because I get cold, and it's warm.  I look like I've been hanging out with a golden retriever during coat-blowing season when I wrap it around my legs because I wear black pants due to the amount of fluff it leaves behind, but I'm cozy, and that's all I care about on really cold days.  

(My favorite present from a vendor that was given directly to me that I got to keep was a coffee mug from our coffee vendor at the aforementioned former employer.  They gave little packages with, um, coffee mugs and biscotti and/or chocolate-covered espresso beans or something like that to everyone in my department.  That was below the limit, so we didn't have to refuse them.  I left the company five years ago, but I still use that mug!)

(And fair warning:  My Santee will probably end up with Moonstruck Chocolates.  I think they're the only local chocolate company that sells pre-wrapped goodies, and they are *amazing*.)

We used to have a Moonstruck Chocolate Cafe in Chicago, so sad that they closed. I loved the melty chocolate drop on top of their hot drinks. (Can you tell I'm jonsing for chocolate?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 11, 2013)

It would be great if everyone added their sweets/food preferences in their wish lists. I love to bake and would love to include goodies if my person liked them. Plus I have lots of tea from Birchbox that I won't drink.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 11, 2013)

It snowed here in Chicago too, enough to coat my car, and then promptly rained and froze all over the place, so that I had to chip my way in.  This would have been easier if I had my windshield scraper in the car. Doh! Oh well, it was an excuse to stop at Target and oogle more Sonia Kashuk brushes.  They're inexpensive but sooo soft!

Also....I started the ceramic makeup brush holder yesterday! I'm experimenting with a new design, essentially a half circle on its side, with spots for the brushes to rest.  Poll to the group - would you prefer to have some holes to slot brushes into as well (smaller brushes) or just open spaces?  (if it makes more sense, I threw something that looked like a circular pot, added a top so it was completely enclosed, then cut it in half, turned it over so the flat part is now the bottom of the holder, and then once it dries I'll carve into the circular part to make the brush slots).  End result should be a fan shaped brush holder that is flat on the sides and bottom and curved on top.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 11, 2013)

> Hmmm if my SS knits I can't say I would be upset getting a soft and fuzzy infinity scarf for this winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooooo yes!! Love infinity scarves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes

- Fat witch brownies

- Momofuku cookies

- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  



 
OM nom nom.  What's the name of that awesome chocolate place in Union Square that has the most amazing hot Chocolate? Yes, that. Want. I haven't been back to visit my friends in Brooklyn in a while and I'm jonsing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Max Brenner! They also have amazing churros, belgian waffles and fondue. Max Brenner (along with Jacques Torres) was another place that I had originally written on the above list, but then deleted (mainly because his items tend to be pricier and it would cut into the SS budget). But, if you are my SS, I'll be sure to include some hot chocolate in the package.  





I seem to have derailed some of the SS thread into a bevy of women *drooling over* talking about NYC goodies. It makes me wonder if we should do a snack exchange in the near future...or perhaps I'll just have to form my own subscription box, which will be magically filled with Crispycakes, Cronuts (a croissant donut hybrid), Doughnut Plant creme brÃ»lÃ©e donuts, Fat witch brownies, Laduree macarons, Max Brenner chocolates and Shake Shack concretes...any other requests?  LOL


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 11, 2013)

OMG I was going to PM you about doing a snack/city exchange!



> Max Brenner! They also have amazing churros, belgian waffles and fondue.Â Max Brenner (along with Jacques Torres)Â was another place that I had originally written on the above list, but then deleted (mainly because his items tend to be pricier and it would cut into the SS budget). But, if you are my SS, I'll be sure to include some hot chocolate in the package. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I seem to haveÂ derailed some of the SS thread into a bevy of women *drooling over*Â talking about NYC goodies. It makes me wonder if we should do a snack exchange in the near future...or perhaps I'll just have to form my own subscription box, which will beÂ magically filled with Crispycakes,Â Cronuts (a croissant donut hybrid), Doughnut Plant creme brÃ»lÃ©e donuts, Fat witch brownies, Laduree macarons, Max Brenner chocolates and Shake Shack concretes...any other requests? Â LOLÂ


----------



## Deareux (Nov 11, 2013)

A local food secret santa or swap?! I want in on this action!

I'd be willing to pay whatever necessary price for Laduree macarons!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A local food secret santa or swap?! I want in on this action!

I'd be willing to pay whatever necessary price for Laduree macarons!
Same here!

@jpark107 make a NYC foods sub box!

and tell me about cronuts, are they worth the hype?


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@jannie135- if your my SS, I'm totally expecting to open my box and see cake LOL
I was TOTALLY thinking of you when I wrote that! I was going to say I should put some cake in a blender and then fill a spray bottle with it so that you could take some eau de cupcake everywhere lol... but that would be gross.

I don't think I ever realized how many people LOVE chocolate on here! I am planning on sticking a bunch of Godiva chocolates since I work there and get a discount. =)


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 12, 2013)

> Hmmm if my SS knits I can't say I would be upset getting a soft and fuzzy infinity scarf for this winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love infinity scarves! Too bad I live in AZ &amp; it's like 70 degrees in the "winter".


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was TOTALLY thinking of you when I wrote that! I was going to say I should put some cake in a blender and then fill a spray bottle with it so that you could take some eau de cupcake everywhere lol... but that would be gross.

I don't think I ever realized how many people LOVE chocolate on here! I am planning on sticking a bunch of Godiva chocolates since I work there and get a discount. =)
I think I would have negative paychecks if I worked at Godiva...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OM nom nom.  What's the name of that awesome chocolate place in Union Square that has the most amazing hot Chocolate? Yes, that. Want. I haven't been back to visit my friends in Brooklyn in a while and I'm jonsing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you thinking of Max Brenner?!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was TOTALLY thinking of you when I wrote that! I was going to say I should put some cake in a blender and then fill a spray bottle with it so that you could take some eau de cupcake everywhere lol... but that would be gross.

I don't think I ever realized how many people LOVE chocolate on here! I am planning on sticking a bunch of Godiva chocolates since I work there and get a discount. =)
Now I want to go to Godiva.  I love the pumpkin ones that are wrapped up with the little leaf, they're so cute!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG I was going to PM you about doing a snack/city exchange!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Max Brenner! They also have amazing churros, belgian waffles and fondue. Max Brenner (along with Jacques Torres) was another place that I had originally written on the above list, but then deleted (mainly because his items tend to be pricier and it would cut into the SS budget). But, if you are my SS, I'll be sure to include some hot chocolate in the package.  





I seem to have derailed some of the SS thread into a bevy of women *drooling over* talking about NYC goodies. It makes me wonder if we should do a snack exchange in the near future...or perhaps I'll just have to form my own subscription box, which will be magically filled with Crispycakes, Cronuts (a croissant donut hybrid), Doughnut Plant creme brÃ»lÃ©e donuts, Fat witch brownies, Laduree macarons, Max Brenner chocolates and Shake Shack concretes...any other requests?  LOL 

This sounds like a good idea!  That would be really fun.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would totally want a Laduree subscription box! Or any goodies to try from other places! All this talk about sweets and treats is making my sweet tooth even sweeter, my stomach is going to hate me soon...
 
BTW 3 more days !! til our SS buddy is revealed! Can't wait to shop for my person!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

I would like to apologize in advance to my giftee. I'm working on some Christmas crafts tonight and realized that my presents will have Corgi and cat hair included. Just think of it as an extra.


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would like to apologize in advance to my giftee. I'm working on some Christmas crafts tonight and realized that my presents will have Corgi and cat hair included. Just think of it as an extra.
I have both cats and dogs so I don't mind!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would like to apologize in advance to my giftee. I'm working on some Christmas crafts tonight and realized that my presents will have Corgi and cat hair included. Just think of it as an extra.
Please remember to be mindful of allergies! You don't want your ss to have a reaction to your fabulous crafts


----------



## cobainrls (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Max Brenner! They also have amazing churros, belgian waffles and fondue. Max Brenner (along with Jacques Torres) was another place that I had originally written on the above list, but then deleted (mainly because his items tend to be pricier and it would cut into the SS budget). But, if you are my SS, I'll be sure to include some hot chocolate in the package.  





I seem to have derailed some of the SS thread into a bevy of women *drooling over* talking about NYC goodies. It makes me wonder if we should do a snack exchange in the near future...or perhaps I'll just have to form my own subscription box, which will be magically filled with Crispycakes, Cronuts (a croissant donut hybrid), Doughnut Plant creme brÃ»lÃ©e donuts, Fat witch brownies, Laduree macarons, Max Brenner chocolates and Shake Shack concretes...any other requests?  LOL 
OMG sounds so amazing!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 12, 2013)

> Please remember to be mindful of allergies! You don't want your ss to have a reaction to your fabulous crafts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah. If I get somebody that is allergic to dogs or cats. I'll not send them.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 12, 2013)

> Yeah. If I get somebody that is allergic to dogs or cats. I'll not send them.


If I see dog hair on my package I would probably attempt to clone it. Corgis are preferred  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would like to apologize in advance to my giftee. I'm working on some Christmas crafts tonight and realized that my presents will have Corgi and cat hair included. Just think of it as an extra.
My family has both a corgi and many kitties as well but makeitupasigo has a good point, I would definitely like to know if my SS giftee is allergic for gifting purposes so I can be extra careful   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the reminders about allergies!  Reminded me I need to update my information for my lack of allergies and that depending on if my SS has allergies I may not be able to get crafty (due to potential for my dogs hair getting in/on it)!


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 12, 2013)

I WANT ALLLLL THE BROWNIES!! ETA: I'm late to the brownie party. Womp womp.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 12, 2013)

There is no such thing as late to a brownie party as long as you bring more brownies!

I do have to say that I have a phobia about unwrapped food in the mail.  Ever since I read an article about not eating popcorn (real popcorn, not packing popcorn) used as cushioning for cookies (like care packages from your mom when you're in college, not that I ever received anything like that, but whatever) due to the possibility of carbon monoxide contaminating the popcorn, I haven't been able to bring myself to eat anything that is sent in the mail but does not come in a factory-sealed plastic wrapper.  I fully recognize it's irrational.  That's why it's a phobia.  I still can't do it.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Max Brenner! They also have amazing churros, belgian waffles and fondue. Max Brenner (along with Jacques Torres) was another place that I had originally written on the above list, but then deleted (mainly because his items tend to be pricier and it would cut into the SS budget). But, if you are my SS, I'll be sure to include some hot chocolate in the package.  





I seem to have derailed some of the SS thread into a bevy of women *drooling over* talking about NYC goodies. It makes me wonder if we should do a snack exchange in the near future...or perhaps I'll just have to form my own subscription box, which will be magically filled with Crispycakes, Cronuts (a croissant donut hybrid), Doughnut Plant creme brÃ»lÃ©e donuts, Fat witch brownies, Laduree macarons, Max Brenner chocolates and Shake Shack concretes...any other requests?  LOL 
Yes! Max Brenner! We ended up there after seeing Adam's Family on Broadway, it was sooo good!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Are you thinking of Max Brenner?!! 
Yes!!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 13, 2013)

Regarding the pet allergy I included in my response to Zadidoll that there are no allergies in our household but a dog who does not roll around in my makeup. My crafts however she finds great interest in!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* 


  
Max Brenner! They also have amazing churros, belgian waffles and fondue. Max Brenner (along with Jacques Torres) was another place that I had originally written on the above list, but then deleted (mainly because his items tend to be pricier and it would cut into the SS budget). But, if you are my SS, I'll be sure to include some hot chocolate in the package.  






I seem to have derailed some of the SS thread into a bevy of women *drooling over* talking about NYC goodies. It makes me wonder if we should do a snack exchange in the near future...or perhaps I'll just have to form my own subscription box, which will be magically filled with Crispycakes, Cronuts (a croissant donut hybrid), Doughnut Plant creme brÃ»lÃ©e donuts, Fat witch brownies, Laduree macarons, Max Brenner chocolates and Shake Shack concretes...any other requests?  LOL 

I'm so jealous!  All those sound amazing (maybe not the macaroons if they have coconut)!  I'mmsuch a sweet junkie but I particularly like baked goods.  Where I live there is only a Dunkin and maybe a bakery so I have to make my own goodies.  I'd love a SS that includes goodies!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am allergic to cat hairs... So it wouldn't work for me.. Oh and long dog hairs.



> Yeah. If I get somebody that is allergic to dogs or cats. I'll not send them.[/quote


----------



## gemstone (Nov 13, 2013)

I love chocolate, all kinds.  Also, Macaroons and Macarons!  I love both of them for sure.  Another thing I thought of today that I'd like to drop as a hint for my future SS:  Samples of Glamglow's clearing mask!  I get them to make a sample almost every time I go to Sephora, but I haven't taken the plunge for the full size yet because I have several other masks to get through! So if you're in Sephora and think of me, I love getting those tiny sample pots of it


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 13, 2013)

@gemstone that is a great tip.. It cost nothing to ask for samples that your SS love. My motto is "they can only say yes or no."


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been wanting to try that too!! I feel ya on asking for samples instead of taking the plunge.. I did that with the Kiehl's BB cream for a solid month until I decided to actually buy it haha. Oopsies.



> I love chocolate, all kinds. Â Also, Macaroons and Macarons! Â I love both of them for sure. Â Another thing I thought of today that I'd like to drop as a hint for my future SS: Â Samples of Glamglow's clearing mask! Â I get them to make a sample almost every time I go to Sephora, but I haven't taken the plunge for the full size yet because I have several other masks to get through! So if you're in Sephora and think of me, I love getting those tiny sample pots of itÂ :wavey:


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 13, 2013)

I am definitely planning to request some samples for my secret Santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this will be very fun!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would like to apologize in advance to my giftee. I'm working on some Christmas crafts tonight and realized that my presents will have Corgi and cat hair included. Just think of it as an extra.
Please please please keep the cat hair!! So severely allergic in my house!!! Sorry!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please please please keep the cat hair!! So severely allergic in my house!!! Sorry!!

Not a problem.

It was a slight joke.   I really don't have them rolling around on my presents.  But I did go back and tell the mods that I can't ship to people with pet allergies just in case.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 13, 2013)

> Not a problem. It was a slight joke.Â Â  I really don't have them rolling around on my presents.Â  But I did go back and tell the mods that I can't ship to people with pet allergies just in case.Â Â


 I always forget people have pet allergies because no one I know has them. I might have to tell the mods the same with three cats and a dog.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not a problem.

It was a slight joke.   I really don't have them rolling around on my presents.  But I did go back and tell the mods that I can't ship to people with pet allergies just in case.  
Chelsea- I was trying to just let everyone know that I can't have cat hair in the house. I'm sorry to make it seem like I was just pinpointing you and your cat hair. Never in a million years did I think you would ever just send me a vial/jar of cat hair!! lol..


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

> Not a problem. It was a slight joke.Â Â  I really don't have them rolling around on my presents.Â  But I did go back and tell the mods that I can't ship to people with pet allergies just in case.Â Â


 Ooh, good idea. Edgar gets in *everything*. He particularly loves sitting and sleeping in boxes -- the boxes I reuse to ship things out in.


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, shoot. I have 2 cats and a dog. I will try and keep all pet hair out (I can't stand it getting in things anyways, lol. Thank goodness for hardwood floors so it's not stuck in carpet.) but if someone's crazy crazy allergic...that could still be a problem. Smoke-free home though!


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Chelsea- I was trying to just let everyone know that I can't have cat hair in the house. I'm sorry to make it seem like I was just pinpointing you and your cat hair. Never in a million years did I think you would ever just send me a vial/jar of cat hair!! lol..
lmao at the though of that....

*shudder*


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 13, 2013)

> I love chocolate, all kinds. Â Also, Macaroons and Macarons! Â I love both of them for sure. Â Another thing I thought of today that I'd like to drop as a hint for my future SS: Â Samples of Glamglow's clearing mask! Â I get them to make a sample almost every time I go to Sephora, but I haven't taken the plunge for the full size yet because I have several other masks to get through! So if you're in Sephora and think of me, I love getting those tiny sample pots of itÂ :wavey:


 I love this idea! I don't live near a Sephora so I'd love to get some free samples in my gift. Glam Glow sounds great.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 13, 2013)

i wish I knew if my SS giftee liked nail polish. This was too cute to pass up!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



i wish I knew if my SS giftee liked nail polish. This was too cute to pass up!!
That's adorable!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 13, 2013)

I really really really wanted this set when it came out but I couldn't bring myself to buy it!



> i wish I knew if my SS giftee liked nail polish. This was too cute to pass up!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 13, 2013)

> I really really really wanted this set when it came out but I couldn't bring myself to buy it!


 I know where to get more if I'm your ss! The colors are fab!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ooh, good idea. Edgar gets in *everything*. He particularly loves sitting and sleeping in boxes -- the boxes I reuse to ship things out in.

Oliver is the same way.  He loves boxes and is quite put out when his fat but(15lbs) cannot fit in a box.  We have a box in almost every room for he and Jethro to sleep/hang out in.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Chelsea- I was trying to just let everyone know that I can't have cat hair in the house. I'm sorry to make it seem like I was just pinpointing you and your cat hair. Never in a million years did I think you would ever just send me a vial/jar of cat hair!! lol.. 

I didn't think that.  lol   I was just stuck funny last night when I had Oliver "helping" me tie ribbon on a package.  And Daisy was lying on my feet shredding her zombie toy.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 13, 2013)

> i wish I knew if my SS giftee liked nail polish. This was too cute to pass up!!


 I love anything &amp; everything mickey/Minnie mouse! This is adorable!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

> Oliver is the same way.Â  He loves boxes and is quite put out when his fat but(15lbs) cannot fit in a box.Â  We have a box in almost every room for he and Jethro to sleep/hang out in.


 Edgar is undersized due to illness as a kitten (his first chosen kitten bed was a Birchbox!), but Oscar is probably 18 pounds. I call him MC Large Barge. He just barely fits in PopSugar boxes, but he does manage to cram himself in them.


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Edgar is undersized due to illness as a kitten (his first chosen kitten bed was a Birchbox!), but Oscar is probably 18 pounds. I call him MC Large Barge. He just barely fits in PopSugar boxes, but he does manage to cram himself in them.



Awwwwww
And I love the "Enjoy!" right above him lol.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tips about if you have pets requesting to not send to homes with allergies (sorry too many posts to quote)! I have two dogs and with out fail everytime I go to tape a trade package, the fur is in the tape! So then I have to untape and re tape! Sorry @zadidoll hope this is not more work for you!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2013)

LOL Well, I've been procrastinating and tomorrow is my last to procrastinate. LOL


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 13, 2013)

Add me to the list of pet owners. Two puppies and a witchy old cat.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 13, 2013)

I have 2 nine month old 'kittens' who LOVE presents and boxes even more than I do.  They literally think every package that comes here is for them.  Ever hopeful.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Edgar is undersized due to illness as a kitten (his first chosen kitten bed was a Birchbox!), but Oscar is probably 18 pounds. I call him MC Large Barge. He just barely fits in PopSugar boxes, but he does manage to cram himself in them.



I want you as my SS and I will take this box. Please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too cute!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2013)

> I want you as my SS and I will take this box. Please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too cute!!!!


 His cuteness is his defense mechanism. He is neurotic. And a licker. And a butt-grabber. And a teabag stealer. And a back-jumper.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 13, 2013)

Two more days until we find out who we get to start shopping for!!!! Yayyyyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Edgar is undersized due to illness as a kitten (his first chosen kitten bed was a Birchbox!), but Oscar is probably 18 pounds. I call him MC Large Barge. He just barely fits in PopSugar boxes, but he does manage to cram himself in them.



He looks so my like my gray kitty Stormageddon, who likes to do the same thing! He jumps into anything bag or box like - here's a recent pic in the trader joe's bag hahah.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  He looks so my like my gray kitty Stormageddon, who likes to do the same thing! He jumps into anything bag or box like - here's a recent pic in the trader joe's bag hahah.




I love this pic!  He looks so pleased with himself, like he is smiling/smirking!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this pic!  He looks so pleased with himself, like he is smiling/smirking!
He totally is. He will wiggle into any small space and just be soo dang proud of himself I swear he also has pika (we actually need to talk to the vet) because if we leave him alone with anything cardboard or paper he will start ripping into it and nomming the scraggly bits. Wierd kitty, so he's always supervised around ..erg..edible paper.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  He totally is. He will wiggle into any small space and just be soo dang proud of himself I swear he also has pika (we actually need to talk to the vet) because if we leave him alone with anything cardboard or paper he will start ripping into it and nomming the scraggly bits. Wierd kitty, so he's always supervised around ..erg..edible paper.
You have a cat Houdini!  Must be fun to see where he will go next!

Haha that sounds like an animal thing!  My puppy loves to eat used kleenex!  And paper towels clean and dirty, and toilet paper clean or dirty-like from makeup, nose issues not the other stuff!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 14, 2013)

Totally - he even does the (have you seen the Maru videos?) thing where he will run and slide into boxes.  His favorite right now is to jump into the Ikea laundry basket, and have us pick him up and zoom him around the house in it.  If we stop he meows at us expectantly like, wait, why did the ride stop?!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh yea I need to mention I have 3 adorable kitties, and my relatives have dogs so I'm always around pets


----------



## morre22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Two more days until we find out who we get to start shopping for!!!! Yayyyyyy




I am so excited! I'm getting so impatient because I can't wait!!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello, crazy cat lady here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If having pets will be a factor in Secret Santa assignment...add me to the cat hair list. I have three kitties. Lucy and Oscar



Walter


----------



## izzi917 (Nov 14, 2013)

I really really want to do this secret santa! I hope I can qualify in time, if only I had a few more days!!!!!!!!!! Id do the best secret santing ever! I don't have any one in real life to share my love of makeup with, so it be nice to start a new friendship. I'm pretty new to this forum. But hey, maybe even I could get a penpal out of it, penpals are the best. Anyone want a penpal?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello, crazy cat lady here






If having pets will be a factor in Secret Santa assignment...add me to the cat hair list. I have three kitties.
Lucy and Oscar



Walter




Oh! Walter looks like my Baby except with a white mouth rather than orange. I miss my Baby.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

Do we have any idea how many people are signed up so far? I'm a little overwhelmed at all the people I don't 'know' on here! I guess that will just make my stalking more interesting 





Work has been insanely busy lately but that means I'm going to have major overtime on my check this week &amp; right before Black Friday. Can't WAIT to shop. The only person I'm really buying for this year is my boyfriend and I've had his gift hidden away for months now. So my Secret Santa shopping is the only Christmas shopping I still have to do!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

Such pretty kitties on this thread! 





Add me to the list of pet owners... I have a fat black &amp; white cat named Domino and a super hyper boxer mix puppy named Izzy. Both shed like crazy and it doesn't really phase me anymore. I'd hate to mail someone else an allergic reaction though!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do we have any idea how many people are signed up so far? I'm a little overwhelmed at all the people I don't 'know' on here! I guess that will just make my stalking more interesting 





Work has been insanely busy lately but that means I'm going to have major overtime on my check this week &amp; right before Black Friday. Can't WAIT to shop. The only person I'm really buying for this year is my boyfriend and I've had his gift hidden away for months now. So my Secret Santa shopping is the only Christmas shopping I still have to do!

Over 100.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Over 100.



 WOW!

That's awesome that so many people are participating. I CANT WAIT to see what everyone receives.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

LOL I've got essentially one more day to finish verifying accounts and getting the list ready to shuffle and pair. THEN before I sent the list out I have to make sure I'm pairing those up with allergies to animals with those who own animals. I was NOT anticipating all of the signup! I'm happy but dreading keeping track of things. lol


----------



## morre22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I've got essentially one more day to finish verifying accounts and getting the list ready to shuffle and pair. THEN before I sent the list out I have to make sure I'm pairing those up with allergies to animals with those who own animals. I was NOT anticipating all of the signup! I'm happy but dreading keeping track of things. lol
Zadi, will you be sending links to our ss profiles or just their names?


----------



## morre22 (Nov 14, 2013)

That's crazy that over 100 people signed up!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I've got essentially one more day to finish verifying accounts and getting the list ready to shuffle and pair. THEN before I sent the list out I have to make sure I'm pairing those up with allergies to animals with those who own animals. I was NOT anticipating all of the signup! I'm happy but dreading keeping track of things. lol
Zadi, will you be sending links to our ss profiles or just their names?


Once I've assigned people to their SS I will forward the PM with that person's info to the SS. So any info the person put will be sent to the SS. I can edit to leave out anything I deem unnecessary to the SS if need be or add anything if I'm aware of an allergy. The forward should contain an active link to that person's profile.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Once I've assigned people to their SS I will forward the PM with that person's info to the SS. So any info the person put will be sent to the SS. I can edit to leave out anything I deem unnecessary to the SS if need be or add anything if I'm aware of an allergy. The forward should contain an active link to that person's profile.
Thank you, good to know =] An active link to their profile would be amazing =]


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow! Was not expecting 100 people!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 14, 2013)

> Oh! Walter looks like my Baby except with a white mouth rather than orange. I miss my Baby.


 Awww. I bet your baby is super cute. I love orange kitties. I don't have one anymore, but one of my best kitties I had was an orange tabby. I love that their are so many other cat ladies on here!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

I should be added to the "has pets, might be a stray hair" list!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

@yousoldtheworld YOUR HAT in your picture is the most adorable thing I have ever seen! I might need it. Can I ask where you purchased?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@yousoldtheworld YOUR HAT in your picture is the most adorable thing I have ever seen! I might need it. Can I ask where you purchased? 




aw, thanks! It's by Betsey Johnson (and there is also a white one and a leopard one with the same design)...I got it in my last Little Black Bag but I bet you can get them wherever you can get Betsey things...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aw, thanks! It's by Betsey Johnson (and there is also a white one and a leopard one with the same design)...I got it in my last Little Black Bag but I bet you can get them wherever you can get Betsey things...
Thank you! I told myself I wouldn't buy myself anything until Christmas but that might be my exception...Justifying it with the fact that it is entirely too cold here &amp; I could use a hat.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aw, thanks! It's by Betsey Johnson (and there is also a white one and a leopard one with the same design)...I got it in my last Little Black Bag but I bet you can get them wherever you can get Betsey things...
Thank you! I told myself I wouldn't buy myself anything until Christmas but that might be my exception...Justifying it with the fact that it is entirely too cold here &amp; I could use a hat. 





Totally....and it's nice and warm and fuzzy...obviously you need it, can't go around with a cold head...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 14, 2013)

Add me to the stray pet hair list.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

@



> LOL I've got essentially one more day to finish verifying accounts and getting the list ready to shuffle and pair. THEN before I sent the list out I have to make sure I'm pairing those up with allergies to animals with those who own animals. I was NOT anticipating all of the signup! I'm happy but dreading keeping track of things. lol


 @zadidoll-my offer still stands! If I can be of help in any way, just let me know!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 14, 2013)

Loving all the pet pics!  I always end up with cat hair all over everything.  I have 3 cats and 2 guinea pigs.

2 big cats (krimps and bubby)  and guinea pigs





guinea pigs!

Blackberry and Squeak





kitten, Max


----------



## gemstone (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzi917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really really want to do this secret santa! I hope I can qualify in time, if only I had a few more days!!!!!!!!!! Id do the best secret santing ever! I don't have any one in real life to share my love of makeup with, so it be nice to start a new friendship. I'm pretty new to this forum. But hey, maybe even I could get a penpal out of it, penpals are the best. Anyone want a penpal?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You had to have signed up with MuT by October 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a dog, and a shedder.

I honestly wasn't that worried because most beauty products are in plastic containers that don't attract pet hair?  I mean, to me it would be the same risk as buying a product in the store that had been handled by someone with a pet at home.  But I'm not a knitter/planning on sending soft things, and I have a dog, not a cat, so maybe that makes a difference.  (I feel like cats can get into any spot to check stuff out, where as it is pretty easy for me to keep stuff where a dog can't get to it.

For reference:


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 14, 2013)

Loving all the pet photos!  love yours @yousoldtheworld  ! They look so sweet, or perhaps guilty?! Tehe

@gemstone   corgi!! So cute! I'm kind of wanting one as my next furchild. 

Add me to the list of pet owners! Here's my sweet Molly who just won her mommy &amp; daddy tickets to the Detroit Red Wings game! 



 

This is the photo  I submitted to show off my dog's wild side! tehe.





She is my baby!!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

If you get me for SS can you just send me your dog? TOO CUTE.



> I have a dog, and a shedder. I honestly wasn't that worried because most beauty products are in plastic containers that don't attract pet hair? Â I mean, to me it would be the same risk as buying a product in the store that had been handled by someone with a pet at home. Â But I'm not a knitter/planning on sending soft things,Â and I have a dog, not a cat, so maybe that makes a difference. Â (I feel like cats can get into any spot to check stuff out, where as it is pretty easy for me to keep stuff where a dog can't get to it. For reference:


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a dog and a cat, plus I groom animals for a living so I am always at risk of contaminating everything I touch with hair. LOL


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

I am loving everyones animals on here. I also agree with @allistra44 that I am excited to see that so many people signed up. I have seen a lot of people in this thread who I have never seen in any of the threads I participate in, so researching ideas for the giftee will make e venture to boards I have not been on


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 14, 2013)

Are we going to post surveys/quizzes to get some ideas?


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll join in now. I have a dog, Archer, who sheds like crazy! I try to keep it off everything the best I can though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loving all the pet photos!  love yours @yousoldtheworld  ! They look so sweet, or perhaps guilty?! Tehe

@gemstone   corgi!! So cute! I'm kind of wanting one as my next furchild. 

Add me to the list of pet owners! Here's my sweet Molly who just won her mommy &amp; daddy tickets to the Detroit Red Wings game! 



 

This is the photo  I submitted to show off my dog's wild side! tehe.





She is my baby!!!!!
She;s so cuuuute~! And lol, I think with mine, it was an "Oh crap, she caught us cuddling again" look...the dog likes to act like he hates the cat when we're around, but we catch them snuggling when they think no one's looking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 14, 2013)

So many pretty kitties and puppies. I should be added to a pets list as well. I three fluffy little furballs. Though I have been trying to keep the little extras I've gotten thus far in box, so they cannot get in to it.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a dog, and a shedder.

I honestly wasn't that worried because most beauty products are in plastic containers that don't attract pet hair?  I mean, to me it would be the same risk as buying a product in the store that had been handled by someone with a pet at home.  But I'm not a knitter/planning on sending soft things, and I have a dog, not a cat, so maybe that makes a difference.  (I feel like cats can get into any spot to check stuff out, where as it is pretty easy for me to keep stuff where a dog can't get to it.

For reference:






Corgi!!!!  I love corgis.  We have two.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll join in now. I have a dog, Archer, who sheds like crazy! I try to keep it off everything the best I can though! 




Oh my goodness, this dog is straight up MAJESTIC. Beautiful


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

I can't NOT share my pup with you guys now


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

LOL. Well, I was thinking "I can just do my best to keep hair off of everything if nothing else..." But then...I had put my empty pop sugar box on my shelf, thinking I might need it for my secret santa gift. I came upstairs to find that Edgar had climbed up onto the shelf and knocked the box onto the floor (along with several other things, brat...) AND OPENED IT just to sit inside. So much for avoiding hair...haha.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't NOT share my pup with you guys now 









THAT FACE..adorable!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THAT FACE..adorable!
It keeps her out of trouble when she chews my shoes/furniture/carpet/everything


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. Well, I was thinking "I can just do my best to keep hair off of everything if nothing else..." But then...I had put my empty pop sugar box on my shelf, thinking I might need it for my secret santa gift. I came upstairs to find that Edgar had climbed up onto the shelf and knocked the box onto the floor (along with several other things, brat...) AND OPENED IT just to sit inside. So much for avoiding hair...haha.




Hahahaha I love cats. They just do what they want.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so jealous, my cats don't stay still long enough to get a pretty picture of them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. Well, I was thinking "I can just do my best to keep hair off of everything if nothing else..." But then...I had put my empty pop sugar box on my shelf, thinking I might need it for my secret santa gift. I came upstairs to find that Edgar had climbed up onto the shelf and knocked the box onto the floor (along with several other things, brat...) AND OPENED IT just to sit inside. So much for avoiding hair...haha.




Hahahaha I love cats. They just do what they want.

Right? "You may be 50 times my size, human, but I do not answer to you. I'll have this box, now."


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

This is my chubs and my stompy cat.  And then my chubs alone.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll join in now. I have a dog, Archer, who sheds like crazy! I try to keep it off everything the best I can though! 




Beautiful! This is the kind of dog that I want! (minus the shedding)


----------



## izzi917 (Nov 14, 2013)

any chance the sign up is going to be extended at all? id really like to get in on this, but I don't want to just flood the forum so I can get 50 post before tomorrow.... I really want to do this


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzi917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  any chance the sign up is going to be extended at all? id really like to get in on this, but I don't want to just flood the forum so I can get 50 post before tomorrow.... I really want to do this
I think you have to have been a member since 10/1/13 to sign up.




 Someone correct me if I'm wrong!

I'd just hate for you to spend all day working on posts if you're still not eligible.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *izzi917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  any chance the sign up is going to be extended at all? id really like to get in on this, but I don't want to just flood the forum so I can get 50 post before tomorrow.... I really want to do this
The cut off for the 50 posts was November 1, I believe.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you have to have been a member since 10/1/13 to sign up.



 Someone correct me if I'm wrong!

I'd just hate for you to spend all day working on posts if you're still not eligible. 

Yes, sorry but you are not eligible this year.  I am also pretty much 100% sure sign ups are not going to be extended.

Also I know it does suck.  I am on a cat site (yep, cat lady I know I know) and I joined like 5 days too late to be eligible for their secret santa (way back in May of this year, they are tough) despite having like 500 posts there now and they wouldn't make an exception for me, which I totally understand but was hard because they are all like 'well, next year!' and I am like oh goody thanks, that's just 12 months away.... 

But yeah, next year.  And we are talking about a spring break boxes santa possibility and stuff too for throughout the year that you wouldbe eligible for if you keep posting!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, sorry but you are not eligible this year.  I am also pretty much 100% sure sign ups are not going to be extended.
Yup, we have a pretty strict "no exceptions" rule to prevent trying to make decisions on who gets an exception and who doesn't. Also, I know ladies are dying to get to shopping, so much that Zadi mentioned shortening the sign-up window next year.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *izzi917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  any chance the sign up is going to be extended at all? id really like to get in on this, but I don't want to just flood the forum so I can get 50 post before tomorrow.... I really want to do this
I think you have to have been a member since 10/1/13 to sign up.



 Someone correct me if I'm wrong!

I'd just hate for you to spend all day working on posts if you're still not eligible. 

Yeah, you have to have been a member since the 1st. (Plus I think if Zadi extended the sign up deadline, someone would go rabid and possibly eat her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, you have to have been a member since the 1st. (Plus I think if Zadi extended the sign up deadline, someone would go rabid and possibly eat her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, you have to have been a member since the 1st. (Plus I think if Zadi extended the sign up deadline, someone would go rabid and possibly eat her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Tweaker, my eldest



Poe, my youngest he's my giant fluff-butt he's frickin huge.



Cargo, my fierce guard dog. Not pictured: Sara my short hair black cat who is the tiniest thing who is scared death of me. She is head over heels in love with my daughter though.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

@amdoerr I love your dog!!! I always wanted one like that but it is way to warm here. I had to settle on a bichon frise and a cocker spaniel mixed with King Charles. We also have a bird. So I don't know. My kitchen is animal free and that is where I do all my wrappings. I think a lot of people have animals and the main concern would be not to let our loved pets waddle in the gifts. I don't think anyone would but I think that is the point. Wow 100+!!! I hope it is a good and successful exchange. I have had so much bad luck and am totally looking forward to this. I have to admit I was concerned about getting burned but am taking the leap of faith. I know my SS will be happy if not it won't be from me trying my hardest and me being considerate. Best advice would be for everyone to have fun with it and to be mindful of others feelings. Happy Shopping!! Only one more day!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

> LOL. Well, I was thinking "I can just do my best to keep hair off of everything if nothing else..." But then...I had put my empty pop sugar box on my shelf, thinking I might need it for my secret santa gift. I came upstairs to find that Edgar had climbed up onto the shelf and knocked the box onto the floor (along with several other things, brat...)Â AND OPENED IT just to sit inside. So much for avoiding hair...haha.


 I see your problem: His name is Edgar. This is mine. I have many, many pictures like these. If it's a box, it will become his bed just as soon as he notices it.


----------



## izzi917 (Nov 14, 2013)

well, I was just asking, no need for 50 people to jump down my throat about it.

I only asked because I read somewhere that it might be extended is all.

I guess i'll just have to spend the extra cash on myself, darn.;/


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

This is my Nessi


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




This is my Nessi
Love the face, so happy!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

About this pet hair thing...I'm wondering if it got blown out of proportion-and before you send the frowny emoticons with pitch forks after me, just continue reading please.

Sure, cat hair makes me sneeze and my eyes water and I get itchy hives. Cat hair makes other members of my family wheeze, and must be medicated-however we are talking cat hairs, like large amounts. For instance petting them, snuggling with them, or having them wave their tail in your face makes us sick.

***I'm guessing if you are a cat/dog owner, you will be very mindful of sending a package without extra hair. I know I am. I have a labradoodle, and she sheds. I am always careful when I'm sending trades to blow out the envelopes/boxes that I use to make sure there are no hairs. I'm sure no one wants to send a package with so much hair that you can't read the labels on the package. A rogue hair is bound to happen and it is ok. Except in food, blah, yak, vomit...Oh and a save the date card I received yesterday in the mail...ick

So, what I'm saying is that I don't want to miss out on the best secret santa of my life even though she may have one pony and two dogs and four cats and six bunny rabbits and two parakeets and three canaries and a green parrot and a turtle, and a silly old hamster!...lol

Anyone understand what I'm saying?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

> well, I was just asking, no need for 50 people to jump down my throat about it. I only asked because I read somewhere that it might be extended is all. I guess i'll just have to spend the extra cash on myself, darn.;/


 I don't think it was anyone's intention to "jump down your throat"...sometimes these threads move pretty fast and it's hard to keep up with who posted what..I think they were just trying to be helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I have a long haired cat and a pomeranian. Am I supposed to pm Zadi to put me on the pet list?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

> I don't think it was anyone's intention to "jump down your throat"...sometimes these threads move pretty fast and it's hard to keep up with who posted what..I think they were just trying to be helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Also, a lot of us post in our phones, and it's slow typing on those. By the time we get a post pecked out, eight other posts will have been made by people on full keyboards.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Also, a lot of us post in our phones, and it's slow typing on those. By the time we get a post pecked out, eight other posts will have been made by people on full keyboards.
Plus people post minutes apart, new posts will appear before someone is even done posting. Nobody meant anything negative by it


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are we going to post surveys/quizzes to get some ideas?
Yes, are we? 

On a side note, I am willing to be an "elf not on a shelf". I don't know if this is allowed, but if you want to ask your ss giftee a question, you could ask me and I will ask your giftee, then get back to you with my findings..Of course I will not reveal names due to elf confidentiality agreements......


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

I think we could do those at any time. Somebody just needs to start by asking something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we could do those at any time. Somebody just needs to start by asking something.





Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 14, 2013)

Actually sign-ups are THROUGH Nov 15, 2013.  So, really, we have to wait until Saturday to find out who our Secret Santee is.  Sorry to be a bummer.  Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

Make up: neutral for eyes, bold lips - pretty boy and strumpet from occ are my two all time favorite colors. Apartment: my boyfriend and I are poor college people so we have a lot of orange things because it's usually what goes on sale at target  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like minty greens and reds



> Ok here I go: What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?
No except for polishes... but even then my polish collection is relatively small compared to many people.  I have maybe 20 Essie's, 20 Opi's, and 25 or so Julep's.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we could do those at any time. Somebody just needs to start by asking something.




ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually sign-ups are THROUGH Nov 15, 2013.  So, really, we have to wait until Saturday to find out who our Secret Santee is.  Sorry to be a bummer.  Don't shoot the messenger.
get yourself a vest honey..I hear shots.....


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
I like things wrapped prettily, however that may be.  I am definitely more of a careful opener though- I like to relish that moment!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

Everything individually! I'm a careful unwrapper - it drives everyone around me insane.



> ok-here is my question... If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you: a)prefer everything wrapped individually or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at AND would you prefer to: a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) tear everything open like a mad woman


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
I'm a warm to neutral person..I love yellows and have lots of yellow in my house.

For make-up-its neutral eyes, bronzer, peachy/pink glosses....of course I am rocking a Red OPI right now, but I was feeling adventurous!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?
No, I don't own too much from one brand...variety is nice!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like things wrapped prettily, however that may be.  I am definitely more of a careful opener though- I like to relish that moment!
me too!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everything individually!
I'm a careful unwrapper - it drives everyone around me insane.
me too! I'm all about presentation too! Gifts should be feasts for your eyes. It helps bring excitement to the whole gifty experience!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
I am a very slow and methodical unwrapper but I would pefer things all wrapped separately.  

That being said I'm a terrible wrapper.  I do like to put my stuff in bags and boxes and tie them with pretty ribbon.  But tape and I don't get along.  Unless it is duct tape which is what I wrap my nephews things in.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

@izzi917I know it really really sucks and it is easy for us to say "well hey there, you can join next year", but if they make an exception now, there will be others who will want one. Then people from last year can come and say "Well I never got an exception made for me" and next year people will say  "you made an exception last year, I wamt one, too". It's not supposed to be a personal attack from anyone against you, I think everyone is speaking about exceptions in general. We really are excited to have anyone who could not join this year joing the gift exchange next year. I always felt the MUT community is really welcoming and mostly (*caugh*) civil.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
I guess actually I should also answer in case the person who gets me cares haha.

In terms of my apartment, there are mostly blues and pinks. I also do like deep purple.

In terms of on me, I like blues and greens and fun colored eyeliners around my eyes and bright lip colors.  I like more neutral blushes in general. Really just give me ALL THE COLOR.  However, I work in a professional office so I have AMPLE use for neutrals too.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
My favorite colors are deep blue, blood red, and silver but there are days where I'm in love with psychedelic brights, I swear I'm two different people.

In my house I use rich browns so that I can have colorful accessories but my furniture is all espresso/cherry like.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
Wrapped Individually! it's so much more fun that way, the suspense is killer. The second part of the question is tricky, I do either/or, depending on my mood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?
No, except nail polish, I have a ton of Julep and Essie nail polish, but that doesn't bother me because I love it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

 
 
Favorite color= green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Makeup- Neutrals, I don't go over the top with makeup ever
Apartment- mostly grey, light blues and greens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?
I don't think I own too much from one brand but I probably have more eyeshadow palettes than I'll ever use but it didn't stop me from adding some to the wish list lmao


----------



## morre22 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman

ooh I love unwrapping things so I would prefer individually wrapped presents, but all wrapped up into one is just as fine =]

I tear gifts open like a mad woman! Lol

Sorry to my SS I am the worst present wrapper ever hahaha

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

Generally my favorite colors are purple and fluorescent green but I like my eyeshadows to be neutral.

My house is pretty much red/black but I won't be in my home for a year while I stay back west with family while my hubs is deployed.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
1) A I'm definitely a more to unwrap is better person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2)Both? I'd probably savor having something to unwrap lmao Every gift that will be for me under the tree will be wrapped by me I'll probably just throw it all in a bag or box and cut down my wrapping


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am more neutrals at work and play with color on the weekends, I love darker colored lips in the berry and plum family, but not bright pink.

For non makeup, my house is red and gold jewel tone primarily.  I love realistic artistic fairies.









NOT cartoony fairies.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
I think everything individually wrapped would be nice and I always open everything slowly!

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?
No, I feel like my collection  has a lot of variety.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
For general things, my favorite colors and blues and browns.  For makeup, I like mostly neutral/light pinks and purples colors for eyes.  For cheeks and lips I like anything.

For decoration, I like/have mostly black, browns, and gray.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am more neutrals at work and play with color on the weekends, I love darker colored lips in the berry and plum family, but not bright pink.

For non makeup, my house is red and gold jewel tone primarily.  I love realistic artistic fairies.









NOT cartoony fairies.




AHHH My favorite perfume was Snow Queen by Amy Brown. I wish it hadn't been discontinued


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 I love realistic artistic fairies. 
NOT cartoony fairies.
Hey, me too! I have some posters very similar to that in my room!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the suspense of unwrapping more gifts than one big box with a bunch of items.  Personally, I love to make my presents look really nice with handmade bows and very pretty to match my tree, until they are gifted out.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
b)huge smorgasboard

and

B) tear everything open

I apologize but I am not one to re-use wrapping paper, I like to get straight to the good stuff!

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?
- I own a lot of items from Benefit! There are maybe 5 items of theirs that I do not own unless you include their perfume, I own none of them and have never smelled them.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
My favorite colors are black, grey, dark green, dark brown and sometimes white. My house is mostly decorated in black i.e. black leather couches, black entertainment center, black desks, black black black.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry everyone, I keep going from phone to desk to another office so I am posting with a long delay and so this might be a few duplicate  questions I am asking 

*My questions :*

What scents do you like: 

(For me that is floral, clean scents, natural scents such as the ocean, snad, grass)

What scents do you not like:

(for me that is lime, and too sweet smells, baked goods)

What makeup item can you not use at all: 

(for me that is eyeliner unless liquid and black as well as lip liners and lip gloss and most hair care products)

What makeup item do you ise every day:

(for me that's my liquid eyeliner and mascara)

What colors do you avoid:

(yellow, neon colors, orange, most greens, barbie pink)

How would you describe your style of makeup?

(for me that is either neutral colors or a classic 50s pinup look)

*Questions that have already been asked:*

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

generally: Anything in blue tones, turquoise, purple,

makeup: red or a nice deep magenta or mauve for the lips, neutral tones for the eyes or anything that fits with blue eyes, anything but neon colors and blueas/greens for the nails, coral and rose for blush

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

blue, black, grey, white

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

I am really just starting to explore a lot of brands. I already have a few of the small boxes from Benefit and love this brand, bath and body works- I have too much from this brand!
 

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

really, you can pick anything from my list if you have no idea what to get me, it's quite long (oops). I would also be happy with your favorite makeup item, permitted I do not hate the color and the kind of item

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

-Whatever works best for you. I love individually wrapped but not everyone has time for that!

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

 B) tear everything open like a mad woman

-I like to take my time unwrapping although I get excited


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
My favorite color tends to be any shade of blue-green. Aqua, teal, turquoise, minty blue-greens.... you get the idea. It's just so pretty! For makeup I tend to use mostly neutrals because they are always flattering and look good with whatever I am wearing... though I tend to like pinkish neutrals or taupe with a purple tones because my eyes are green. 

I don't really have any specific color in my home. It's all pretty neutral. Lots of browns and stuff. I am planning on doing a aqua/white/silver room for myself though. I think it will be my makeup/craft room.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

This question stuff is fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

scents I like: Um almost everything? I'm a candle/perfume hoarder, but I don't have a specific scent... 

scents I don't like: I only have two, lemon, and lavender 

Makeup I can't use at all- liquid eyeliner, anything lip related. Most hair products, I have super curly hair, so I don't use a ton of product

Makeup item I use every day- eye liner (I just use a dark brown eyeshadow on an angle brush) mascara, a very light bronzer

Colors do you avoid: for makeup, i only use neutrals on my eyes, I RARELY use blush, and never use lipstick, so that narrows it down a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Makeup style- Neutral/minimal! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry everyone, I keep going from phone to desk to another office so I am posting with a long delay and so this might be a few duplicate  questions I am asking 

*My questions :*

What scents do you like: 

(For me that is floral, clean scents, natural scents such as the ocean, snad, grass)

What scents do you not like:

(for me that is lime, and too sweet smells, baked goods)

What makeup item can you not use at all: 

(for me that is eyeliner unless liquid and black as well as lip liners and lip gloss and most hair care products)

What makeup item do you ise every day:

(for me that's my liquid eyeliner and mascara)

What colors do you avoid:

(yellow, neon colors, orange, most greens, barbie pink)

How would you describe your style of makeup?

(for me that is either neutral colors or a classic 50s pinup look)

*Questions that have already been asked:*

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

generally: Anything in blue tones, turquoise, purple,

makeup: red or a nice deep magenta or mauve for the lips, neutral tones for the eyes or anything that fits with blue eyes, anything but neon colors and blueas/greens for the nails, coral and rose for blush

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

blue, black, grey, white

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

I am really just starting to explore a lot of brands. I already have a few of the small boxes from Benefit and love this brand, bath and body works- I have too much from this brand!
 

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

really, you can pick anything from my list if you have no idea what to get me, it's quite long (oops). I would also be happy with your favorite makeup item, permitted I do not hate the color and the kind of item

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

-Whatever works best for you. I love individually wrapped but not everyone has time for that!

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

 B) tear everything open like a mad woman

-I like to take my time unwrapping although I get excited


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?
I don't think so... I like variety although I do have brands I prefer. I made sure to list the palettes that I do own (since it's only a small bunch) since that would be something that could be repeated. Maybe people should list items they still want to try from the brands they love.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman

I like things wrapped individually because it's just fun to unwrap things... I think I am in between opening slow and like a mad woman. I like the suspense, but I don't open neatly either.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!  Just a clarification on signups:

*Secret Santa Signups are THROUGH the 15th.  *

As in, you still have all day tomorrow to sign up.  And Santas will be announced the next day (the 16th).  

Sorry for any disappointment!  The anticipation is worth it, my lovelies!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry everyone, I keep going from phone to desk to another office so I am posting with a long delay and so this might be a few duplicate  questions I am asking 

*My questions :*

What scents do you like: 

(For me that is floral, clean scents, natural scents such as the ocean, snad, grass)

What scents do you not like:

(for me that is lime, and too sweet smells, baked goods)

What makeup item can you not use at all: 

(for me that is eyeliner unless liquid and black as well as lip liners and lip gloss and most hair care products)

What makeup item do you ise every day:

(for me that's my liquid eyeliner and mascara)

What colors do you avoid:

(yellow, neon colors, orange, most greens, barbie pink)

How would you describe your style of makeup?

(for me that is either neutral colors or a classic 50s pinup look)
I like floral, clean scents, and some food scents. I'm not really into thick musky perfumes. I don't like lavender though... unless it's in something like a Twilight bath bomb where it's mixed with vanilla to tame it down.

I'm not sure there is any makeup that I cannot use, but I won't use skincare that has fragrance in it. I also prefer my foundations to not have fragrance in them. I have sensitive skin. This is a huge issue with me using drugstore stuff... it almost always has heavy fragrance.

I use liquid waterproof eyeliner, mascara, and eyeshadow almost daily. 

I avoid blue eyeshadow (clashes with green eyes), and any bright lipsticks or blush (it brings out the redness of my face)

My makeup style is pretty neutral. I like doing simple things like a cat eye and sometimes wearing some purple shadow... but nothing crazy.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

What scents do you like: Clean like that B&amp;BW linen or warm cotton or whatever. And fruity like KVD Saint and Harajuku Lovers "G" (do they still make that?) What scents do you not like: Everything else. Especially hate food like scents like the weird pizza candle and ice cream candles from bath and body works this summer... Ick What makeup item can you not use at all: I ususally skip eyebrow things just because I don't have any, I guess? What makeup item do you ise every day: liquid eyeliner and mascara) What colors do you avoid: Nudes for lips and greens -- especially green nail polish How would you describe your style of makeup? Lol classic? Normal? Haha. I'm not sure... I always have a winged liner if that means anything.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

What scents do you like:

I like most scents but prefer deeper more complex/warm scents

What scents do you not like:

Artificial Cinnamon The pinecones they sell around this time of year I can smell 4 aisles away make me sick to my stomach Artificial Lavender, more herbal scents

What makeup item can you not use at all:

Bronzer doesn't seem to work well for me I wouldn't mind an orphan of yours or a sample to try and see if it works for me but don't spend your money on one

What makeup item do you ise every day:

I don't wear makeup every day but a lip color would probably be the closest to everyday I get

What colors do you avoid:

Yellow, Orange, Beige/Nude lips

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Eclectic but not OUT THERE


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

@usofjessamerica hahah i know the style is an odd question but I think it might help a lot of people. If someone says they prefer a natural style I won't get them a bold eyeshadow. I just find it easier to shop for people if I know their style I guess. Also good point on the nude lip colors. That's a big no for me as well!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

What scents do you like:Clean (cotton or linen or whatever like Jes says above  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), floral (love roses and cherry blossoms), Rain, Fall scents like pumpkin, cinnamon. Peppermint or sugar cookie scents. Spice scents generally. Vanilla.  

What scents do you not like:Evergreen, Pine,Cedar,  Peach, Pear, Blueberry (um, ok let's just say floral scents). Coffee.

What makeup item can you not use at all:Ummm I am pretty open? I will pretty much try whatever.  I do not need any more body lotions or shower gels at this time though. Also don't like lip stains.

What makeup item do you use every day:Honestly, most days I don't wear makeup *hides*.  I do wear nail polish of some kind and lip gloss of some kind pretty much daily though.

What colors do you avoid:

Yellows for makeup in general.  Nudes for lips, I prefer a bit more color.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Evolving? Generally pretty classic/understated at work for sure.  More adventurous on the weekends. Love bright colors when I can get away with them!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What makeup item do you ise every day:

I don't wear makeup every day but a lip color would probably be the closest to everyday I get
OMG I'm not the only one!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol! No! The question makes sense! My friends say that I look like a hipster who happens to look like she has a real person job. I think I mostly dress like what is shown on Cap Hill Style (favorite blog). As far as make up goes, I don't really do anything too crazy with eyeshadow and my central focus is usually a bold lip if I'm feeling it!



> @usofjessamerica Â hahah i know the style is an odd question but I think it might help a lot of people. If someone says they prefer a natural style I won't get them a bold eyeshadow. I just find it easier to shop for people if I know their style I guess. Also good point on the nude lip colors. That's a big no for me as well!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 14, 2013)

What scents do you like:

I'm not big on perfumes, but I like like floral and fruity scents; I don't do candles, but love my wax melts (I like my house to smell warm and cozy)

What scents do you not like:

I don't really like clean, linen, or musky scents, and vanilla can be too overpowering

What makeup item can you not use at all:

classic liquid liners with the classic brush (but I love the brush tip on the Jessie Girl Liquid Liner pen, and felt tips), bronzer, lipgloss

What makeup item do you ise every day:

Lipstick, eyeliner, mascara (oily lids so picky on the mascara)

What colors do you avoid:

yellow, neon colors, orange, barbie pink)

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Natural or classic at work, play up the colors and looks on the weekends


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

My Questions:

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

What kind of extras would make your day?


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 14, 2013)

Scents: I love jasmine, almond, and eucalyptus scented products. I really love fresh balsam (Christmas tree) scented candles. I'm *not* a fan of rose, mint, or any of the "baked goods" scents. 

Makeup items I can't use at all: Lip liner (never use), lip gloss (prefer lipstick), and mascara (own plenty).

Makeup items I use every day: Eye shadow (always pinks &amp; neutrals) and lipstick (dark plums or pale pinks) 

My style of makeup: Day: classic/simple  Night: sultry or sparkly (depending on where I'm going)

Favorite colors: Pinks, purples, reds, corals, browns, blacks

Colors I avoid: Orange, yellow, and blue

Colors I use most in my apartment: dark brown, burgundy, deep green 

Products I have enough of: Body lotion and mascara

Wrapping preference: I love taking my time, unwrapping individually and enjoying the moment, but please don't stress over this!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

What scents do you like:

I love so many scents, my favorite perfumes are Balenciaga Florabotanica and Gwen Stefani LAMB. Those two fragrances are so different and that's the point I am trying to make.... I love lots of scents.

What scents do you not like:

Pa-freaking-tchouli.... Yuck, smells straight up like dirty pits to me.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

I can't really use highlighter... I am too pale and have oily skin so my face is shiny enough. AND sticky lipgloss, ew.

What makeup item do you ise every day:

Eyeliner, mascara, blush and lip balm

What colors do you avoid:

I will use every color but my lips look funny with reds or dark colors like brown and nudes aren't great for me either.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

I would call it vintage-biker chic. I love doing winged eyeliner and darker eyes but natural or light lip colors.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Questions:

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

What kind of extras would make your day?
I would love prepared and unsealed samples depending on the product. I wouldn't necessarily want a lip product that was unsealed but perfume, hair products etc would be fine by me.

Any type of extras would make my day, stuff to unwind, candles, lip balms, a nice hand written card or a picture of Charlie Hunnam... you know... well, that last one might work me up a little bit. Hahahahahaa


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 14, 2013)

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

I would be good with prepared/unsealed samples as extras, swatched and sanitized items from your subscriptions are fine

What kind of extras would make your day?

BB creams (pink toned ivory)

Face masks

Face scrubs

Eye cream

AHA/BHA exfoliators

Lipsticks (especially UD's Revolution lipsticks and OCC Lip Tars (since you don't need much)) Bold and Dark colors, no orange tones

Your HG products

Handmade Items-If my Santa is crafty.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Questions:

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

What kind of extras would make your day?
Very positive feelings toward unsealed samples of any kind as extras as long as they are unused.

Extras are amazing, anything is fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I have most of this in my wish list but here goes---

What scents do you like:
Clean or fresh, fruity, and all of the winter/holiday ones like snow, cranberry, sugar plum, peppermint, pumpkin, cinnamon, christmas tree, etc.
 

What scents do you not like:
Jasmine, Vanilla, heavy floral scents.  Also not a fan of most baked goods scents like cake, whoopie pie, sugar cookie.  I enjoy baking and like the smell of the real thing too much.

What makeup item can you not use at all:
Blush.  My skin has so much red/pink in it that I just don't use it.  Not a fan of lip liner either.  I'm a mess with the loose pigments, powders and glitters that seem to be all the rage right now.  I need makeup that can go in makeup bag and not end up on everything.

What makeup item do you use every day:
Tinted moisturizer, lip gloss, mascara, eyeshadow

What colors do you avoid?

Nudes on lips make me look sickly.  Not a fan of yellow or orange eyeshadows or nail polishes. Probably won't use a bright green or teal eyeshadow/liner either.  

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Definitely fairly simple/classic/professional at work.  I try to add pops of color on the weekend, especially with nails/lips/eyes.  I go through phases where I get bored with what I've been wearing and try out lots of new options so it changes a lot.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Questions:

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

What kind of extras would make your day?
I don't mind prepared samples as long as they haven't been sitting around for a long time... like if you went and got one FOR me... that's cool. I just don't want one that has had time for bacteria to grow in.

Extras... wow. I like perfume samples BUT I have way too many right now so I guess I shouldn't get more... no way I'll get through what I have anytime soon. I like lipstick samples because I am super picky on lip colors... so that way I get to try before I commit. I love candles so little candles would be great. I dunno honestly... I love goodies of all sorts. Anything extra thrown in would just make me giddy and happy.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2013)

What scents do you like:

Clean, fresh, light florals

What scents do you not like:

Musky, baked goods (if perfume, ok for candles lotions etc) 

What makeup item can you not use at all:

Foundation, blush, BB cream

What makeup item do you ise every day:

eye shadow primer, eyeshadow, eyeliner (pencil, gel, marker), mascara, moistuizer, makeup remover, lip product of some variety (not plumpers though) 

What colors do you avoid:

I am not a fan of yellow (makes me look sallow) for eyeshadows.  Other than that for lips or eyes, game on!

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Depends on the day/mood.  I like a neutral eye with bright bold eyeliner, and pink lips but it varies daily!

I am fine with extras!  A perfect extra is something that is not foundation, blush, bb cream or facial moisturizer, other than that I am up for anything.  If you have something from a wish list that is gently used I am ok with that (as long as it is marked as such) as I can sanitize myself (depending on what it is)


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't mind prepared samples as long as they haven't been sitting around for a long time... like if you went and got one FOR me... that's cool. I just don't want one that has had time for bacteria to grow in.
EWWW cringe worthy. It was just people were talking about having Sephora prepare a sample for their SS and I could see people having a problem with unsealed samples (not me, SS hint hint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) so was just trying to get a feel for what others stances were.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Questions:

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

What kind of extras would make your day?
I'm completely fine with prepared, unsealed or swatched samples.  I don't want a half used tube of lipstick but if you've only swatched and sanitized an item, that's fine with me.

Not picky on extras. Candy, baked goods, coffee, tea, candles, something handmade, something from your hometown, anything Christmasy.  I'm a big reader so a list of your favorite books or a bookmark. A list of your favorite blogs would also be fun.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

OH. I also hate any and all lip gloss. No thank you! I don't mind unsealed samples. I'm a fan of samples of masks and the FAB ultra repair concentrate and I ususally ask for samples of either of those things at sephora because I'm too cheap to actually buy them haha. Someone sent me a little tiny vial of a liptar as an extra in a trade and I LOVED that idea. Those as extras would be great! I'm also huge on coffee (my boyfriend and I are baristas. I guess I'm an ex barista) and teas. I would mostly love something local to you though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

> Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?


 ^^ YES ^^ For this reason alone, I am *really* going to try and stick with wishlist items only..I would hate for my santee to end up with dupes :/


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 14, 2013)

Favorite Colors: Coral is &amp; has always been my favorite color.  Someday (when my youngest hits a year &amp; moves in with his brothers &amp; out of the baby room) my baby room will become my craft heaven &amp; it will be filled with corals &amp; turquoises!  Someday.  I also love pinks &amp; turquoises. . . icy colors.  Have you ever heard of the book series called: Pinkalicious?  Yup, that pretty much sums me up in a nutshell.  I wear ANYTHING make-up wise.  I say I'm a neutral person, but I don't have a single neutral pallete in my make-up collection.  But seriously, I'll wear any color anyone sends me &amp; I especially love sparkly &amp; glittery things.  Kitchen &amp; Bathroom are Mickey Mouse &amp; black, red, white, &amp; yellow (seriously. . . I LOVE Mickey).  My living room is a beautiful light green, white, &amp; maroon.

Make Up Brands: I literally have been using the same make-up palette (Bare Minerals READY eye, blush, foundation, etc.) for YEARS.  I'm just now starting to explore other companies &amp; I'm addicted.  I have barely ANYTHING.  So send me YOUR favorites.  Open my eyes to fun things!

Wrapped: INDIVIDUALLY.  Oh man, I'm so slow &amp; methodical.  I love unwrapping things.  I love the suspense &amp; the excitement after every little thing.  I'm weird like that.

Scents: My ONLY dislike is floral things.  I can't handle them.  However, give me something fruity or something that smells like food?  Oh yeah!  (I like food too!)

Samples: I'll take prepared/unsealed samples (like LUSH &amp; Sephora).  I love any kind of sample really.  It helps me to try things out.

Extras that would make my day?:  I get excited about notes.  I like to know when people put thought into things.  I'd love to have a little note from my Secret Santa to get to know them a little better too.  And CHOCOLATE always makes my special days magical.  I also love homemade/homebaked things.  Things that come from the heart.  People have mentioned Local things which I think is really cool too.

Here's my question:

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

Mine would be my BB Cream &amp; tinted lip balms.  I go through them like nobody's business.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 14, 2013)

What scents do you like:

Warm, sweet scents!  Vanilla, sugar, light florals, etc.

What scents do you not like:

Citrus and heavy scents.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

Bronzer.  I. am. so. pale. 

What makeup item do you use every day:

Mattifying powder!  Darn shiny skin!

What colors do you avoid:

Yellows, oranges, and cool shades.  Although I would like to find a perfect lavender shade of eyeshadow!

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Fun, playful, I really just suit my style to the event.  Warm neutrals for everyday, Fun bright colors for special events.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 14, 2013)

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

Totally OK, as long as they're not old!  In fact, go crazy with the samples.  Send me some of YOUR favorite things, or items you'd like me to try.

What kind of extras would make your day?

Anything, I'm not picky!  I would love something handmade, something chocolate, something snack-y.  I'm not allergic to anything, so run free!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Favorite Colors: Coral is &amp; has always been my favorite color.  Someday (when my youngest hits a year &amp; moves in with his brothers &amp; out of the baby room) my baby room will become my craft heaven &amp; it will be filled with corals &amp; turquoises!  Someday.  I also love pinks &amp; turquoises. . . icy colors.  Have you ever heard of the book series called: Pinkalicious?  Yup, that pretty much sums me up in a nutshell.  I wear ANYTHING make-up wise.  I say I'm a neutral person, but I don't have a single neutral pallete in my make-up collection.  But seriously, I'll wear any color anyone sends me &amp; I especially love sparkly &amp; glittery things.  Kitchen &amp; Bathroom are Mickey Mouse &amp; black, red, white, &amp; yellow (seriously. . . I LOVE Mickey).  My living room is a beautiful light green, white, &amp; maroon.

Make Up Brands: I literally have been using the same make-up palette (Bare Minerals READY eye, blush, foundation, etc.) for YEARS.  I'm just now starting to explore other companies &amp; I'm addicted.  I have barely ANYTHING.  So send me YOUR favorites.  Open my eyes to fun things!

Wrapped: INDIVIDUALLY.  Oh man, I'm so slow &amp; methodical.  I love unwrapping things.  I love the suspense &amp; the excitement after every little thing.  I'm weird like that.

Scents: My ONLY dislike is floral things.  I can't handle them.  However, give me something fruity or something that smells like food?  Oh yeah!  (I like food too!)

Samples: I'll take prepared/unsealed samples (like LUSH &amp; Sephora).  I love any kind of sample really.  It helps me to try things out.

Extras that would make my day?:  I get excited about notes.  I like to know when people put thought into things.  I'd love to have a little note from my Secret Santa to get to know them a little better too.  And CHOCOLATE always makes my special days magical.  I also love homemade/homebaked things.  Things that come from the heart.  People have mentioned Local things which I think is really cool too.

Here's my question:

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

Mine would be my BB Cream &amp; tinted lip balms.  I go through them like nobody's business.
Wow... I guess mascara and eyeliner only because those go bad before I use them up. Also makeup setting sprays... I go through those fast.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

It's a little sad that we have 100 sign-ups and it's always the same 10 people talking. HOW AM I GOING TO STALK YOU??


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a little sad that we have 100 sign-ups and it's always the same 10 people talking. HOW AM I GOING TO STALK YOU??




 I am really hoping my person is one of the 10 or so who have been active on this thread (or else that they have a super list of awesome).


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

Some posters may be active outside this post.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some posters may be active outside this post.
I get that but it's not going to be as gift related as this post. It will definitely be more stalking-like. It just would have been nice to see some more faces here, although at times I've had to go back because I've missed a post when we all get going.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha. I agree. I hope I get someone I "know" ! There's just so many segments of MUT!



> :iagree: Â I am really hoping my person is one of the 10 or so who have been active on this thread (or else that they have a super list of awesome).Â


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Trying to keep up with the questions lol here goes because it's quite long I'm putting it in spoilers:
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
*My questions :*

What scents do you like:

What scents do you not like:

What makeup item can you not use at all:

What makeup item do you ise every day:

What colors do you avoid:

How would you describe your style of makeup?

*Questions asked already:*

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?
*What scents do you like:*

_Citrus scents, light smells, lavender, vanilla, fresh linen scents _

_*Perfumes for reference: *Vera Wang's Truly Pink, Burberry Brit Sheer (favorite), Coach Poppy, Vince Camuto Fiori, Marc Jacobs_

*What scents do you not like:*

_strong woody scents and strong florals_

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

_not quite sure on that one_

*What makeup item do you ise every day:*

_eyeshadow, mascara, primer, lip tints, blush_

*Brand I own a bunch of:* 

_Urban Decay, Too Faced, Benefit, Tarte_

*What colors do you avoid:*

_bright orange, bright yellow, neons_

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

_neutral colors, soft corals, romantic. Basically light but still noticable. I like to do cateyes with inner eyelid highlight. _

_(http://www.pinterest.com/pin/570338740281103926/) kinda like this. Also like going bold sometimes with smokey eye and light colored or nude lips._

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
*Part 1*

I'm a smorgasboard gal, like glossybox. But please gift it to your preference

_For gift giving in my case: I'm more on the side of smorgasboard. Because I was a prior art student,  I'm into art and design I love how something is presented visually and one my favorite parts of xmas is wrapping the gifts. I like to give gifts by wrapping each  (if more than one item in the box) sometimes in tissue especially if its small and then put into a smorgasboard wrapped gift box or my personal favorite, present everything together and place it in a giftbox with fillers underneath covered with tissue paper then wrap it (very similar to Glossybox) lol I'm well aware how crazy that sounds and this is a bit much but I love giving gifts this way._

*Part 2*

_a) Ever heard of the saying "It's too beautiful to open?" that's totally me. I open each gift slowly and methodically - this goes hand in hand by how something is wrapped that I take care of how I open it, my family is the same, we are an artistic bunch lol. _

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

*Dark Purple is my favorite, I also enjoy pastels, Makeup: purple shades, pinks, corals, shades of red also and neutrals. I do however enjoy color with eyeshadows to blend and experiment with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? *Neutrals, dark greys, and shades of blues plus a few purple accents*
What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

*anything but the lips *

What kind of extras would make your day?

*treats! and any handmade stuff but not necessary also samples of anything, love samples*

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

*Mascara but thankfully I have a lot of back ups. I tend to run out of lip balms and blush*


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

fine as long as not for the lips.

What kind of extras would make your day?

anything that might be local to you or a handcrafted item would be exciting but not necessary! i also love chocolate or special schristmas treats.

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

liquid eyeliner in black (no other colors, i like it classic) and mascara (black and no other colors)

So this reminds me of a few years back when everyone would have those lists with questions on myspcae (what color shirt you are wearing, last book you read and so on)...am I the only one? hahaha


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 I am really hoping my person is one of the 10 or so who have been active on this thread (or else that they have a super list of awesome). 
I am so guilty of not posting much. I tried to be descriptive in my SS list, but I do feel bad for whoever gets me since I kinda just sit here quietly in my own little corner.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

> ok-here is my question... If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you: a)prefer everything wrapped individually or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at AND would you prefer to: a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) tear everything open like a mad woman


 I would like it to be wrapped fabulously. Presentation either makes me excited or just meh. I don't care if they are all wrapped individually; whatever would look best. I usually wear MAC but I would like to try Marc Jacobs and Kat Von. I like colors nothing too crazy. I am starting to like color eyeliners. I only have a blue so I am open to other colors. I like lip glasses with high pigments. My favorite right now is MAC darn don't have name it's a peachy color. I wouldn't want a red because I have to try those on to get the right shade. I would like plums and I like earth colors as well. I love milk chocolates (not dark) and love hot chocolates. I love books and scarfs and jewelry. I am open to trying new products. Ooh I love bubble baths, jazz music and a glass of bubbly- some time. Alright that's it.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

> What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? fine as long as not for the lips. What kind of extras would make your day? anything that might be local to you or a handcrafted item would be exciting but not necessary! i also love chocolate or special schristmas treats. What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? Â (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) liquid eyeliner in black (no other colors, i like it classic) and mascara (black and no other colors) So this reminds me of a few years back when everyone would have those lists with questions on myspcae (what color shirt you are wearing, last book you read and so on)...am I the only one? hahaha


 I use lip glasses the most. I do not care for the ones that are like Chapstick. I like the highly pigmented ones or shall I say the ones that the colors show. I like classic, elegant looks with pops of colors but nothing too wild more subtle but not boring. I would love extras. I prefer the ones that are thoughtful. Like you read one of my post and saw something that I might like.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* 


 

*My questions :*

What scents do you like:

I love clean scents, lilacs, vanilla cupcakes, or cranberry

What scents do you not like:

anything with MUSK!! or roses-gag!! Not a fan of anything woodsy

What makeup item can you not use at all:

liquid eyeliner, blush

What makeup item do you ise every day:

I use Stila all in one bronzer every.stinkin. day.

What colors do you avoid:

greens, aqua, teal, red, bright pinks

How would you describe your style of makeup?

I'm very neutral! not too much fuss!!


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?
I own quite a few Buxom Lip balms.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
A to both. I have always annoyed people by carefully opening packages. Growing up we all got to open our gifts one at a time and everyone would have on wait on me. I also never ran through peoples yards when trick or treating, but that is a whole other story.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
I don't have a favorite color.  Right now makeup wise I am feeling berries, and neutral shades. I don't use a lot of blue, yellow, or bright reds. I do like playing with color and experimenting.

As far as my apartment goes anything that isn't super girly. I live with my fiance and a thirteen year old boy. We have a lot of black finishes, but no real standout colors.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

fine as long as not for the lips.

What kind of extras would make your day?

anything that might be local to you or a handcrafted item would be exciting but not necessary! i also love chocolate or special schristmas treats.

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

liquid eyeliner in black (no other colors, i like it classic) and mascara (black and no other colors)

So this reminds me of a few years back when everyone would have those lists with questions on myspcae (what color shirt you are wearing, last book you read and so on)...am I the only one? hahaha
samples- good, except for the lips.

extras-hair stuff, hand lotions/creams, anything really!!

my stila all in one bronzer runs out the quickest


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's my question 



 which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something crafty 

What designs are you geard towards?

For example my design favorites:

_nature like things such as birds (hummingbirds/owls/sparrows) or foxes, houndstooth, anchor/nautical, vintage design (lace, hearts, buttons, pearls, vintage keys) parisian, union jack, cherry blossoms_


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* 


 

*My questions :*

What scents do you like:

I love clean and citrus scents. I love the smell of wet leaves. I like vanilla mint flavors, and the smell of baked goodies. 

What scents do you not like:

Not a big fan of musk, sandalwood, or pine.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

Me and bronzer are not on good speaking terms. Sometimes I give it a shot, but it doesn't end pretty.

What makeup item do you use every day:

Lip balm and mascara. And more often than not a BB cream,

What colors do you avoid:

Super bright reds, pink or blue around my eyes, also not a big fan of yellow, although I am coming around to gold.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Truthfully it depends on my mood. Most of the time I am very simplistic. Sometimes I have little fun with it and use bright fun colors, or dark smoldering colors.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my question 



 which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something crafty 

What designs are you geard towards?

For example my design favorites:

_nature like things such as birds (hummingbirds/owls/sparrows) or foxes, houndstooth, anchor/nautical, vintage design (lace, hearts, buttons, pearls, vintage keys) parisian, union jack, cherry blossoms_
I am a big fan of toile!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

Favorite designs: Birds, trees, black and white plaid, houndstooth


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 14, 2013)

Caught up!  Finally!  Here's my list:

*My questions :*

What scents do you like:

Warm scents, vanillas- clean scents.. if it smells like soap, I'll probably like it.  Coffee.

What scents do you not like:

Sweet smells- anything that's particularly strong (it gives me headaches!)

What makeup item can you not use at all:

LIP GLOSSES.  I hate them.

What makeup item do you ise every day:

Liquid eyeliner (or creme eyeliner) and mascara

What colors do you avoid:

Bright bright pink, yellow-greens, yellows that are.. too.. yellow?  I love gold though

How would you describe your style of makeup?

I've been described as pinup.  I do pinup most days but I love to experiment.  I love my red lips and winged liner though!

*Questions that have already been asked:*

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

Generally: I wear black.. and gold.. and grey.. I'm super monochrome.  My favorite color combo of the moment is black and gold though!

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

Baby blue, fire engine red, mustard yellow, dark slate green, and white!

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

I own a pretty solid amount of Benefit.. everything else I am happy to get dupes of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

I feel like it would be difficult to disappoint me!  I'm also pretty much an open book, so it would be easy to see what I like

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

I love individually wrapped things!

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

 B) tear everything open like a mad woman

I take my time, but I sit down and do it all at once, for sure.

This was nice!  It's been a stressful day family-wise and it was nice to do something less stressful.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Ooh Oooh...I have another question..

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

In regards to what @tweakabell was saying, I have just become pretty active on this thread but I have been on makeuptalk awhile and can recognize familiar names and avatars. So I am hoping that I get someone that I am mostly familiar with, if I get someone who isn't that active and doesn't have a well thought out and reasonable wishlist then they might just wind up with whatever I decide on. I can't believe how many people signed up for this...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh Oooh...I have another question..

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
If I won a $50 gift card to my favorite store, which is Lush, I would buy a huge bottle of Rose Jam shower gel or Twilight shower gel depending on its availability.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In regards to what @tweakabell was saying, I have just become pretty active on this thread but I have been on makeuptalk awhile and can recognize familiar names and avatars. So I am hoping that I get someone that I am mostly familiar with, if I get someone who isn't that active and doesn't have a well thought out and reasonable wishlist then they might just wind up with whatever I decide on. I can't believe how many people signed up for this...

Same!  Or someone that I've already stalked hahahha.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same!  Or someone that I've already stalked hahahha.
I may or may not have stalked you already! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so guilty of not posting much. I tried to be descriptive in my SS list, but I do feel bad for whoever gets me since I kinda just sit here quietly in my own little corner.




 While I haven't been on MUT as long and have been busy with school, I've lurked longer lol. I just hope they have a list or profile that can give me a good idea of what they like 



 ...I like to be very thorough. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha. I agree. I hope I get someone I "know" ! There's just so many segments of MUT!
Agreed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's just a blast to get to know someone that I'm familiar with or recognize, especially in sharing similar interests


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my question 



 which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something crafty 

What designs are you geard towards?

For example my design favorites:

_nature like things such as birds (hummingbirds/owls/sparrows) or foxes, houndstooth, anchor/nautical, vintage design (lace, hearts, buttons, pearls, vintage keys) parisian, union jack, cherry blossoms_

We seem very similar here! I love chevron, birds, owls, woodland creatures in general, houndstooth, vintage, and parisian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

@Sakura83 I know if we get each other, we will most likely both receive that EOS set. haha


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In regards to what @tweakabell was saying, I have just become pretty active on this thread but I have been on makeuptalk awhile and can recognize familiar names and avatars. So I am hoping that I get someone that I am mostly familiar with, if I get someone who isn't that active and doesn't have a well thought out and reasonable wishlist then they might just wind up with whatever I decide on. I can't believe how many people signed up for this...

Same!  Or someone that I've already stalked hahahha.

YES, I really hope to get someone I'm familiar with!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh Oooh...I have another question..

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Kiehl's Midnight Recovery Concentrate (It's been on my wishlist every since I sampled it ages ago!)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my question 



 which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something crafty 

What designs are you geard towards?

I'm not big on prints generally, but I do love houndstooth. I like color blocking. I also like metal details on fabrics (like zippers on shoulders or studs on my heels), and asymmetrical details on coats.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sakura83 I know if we get each other, we will most likely both receive that EOS set. haha




I wanted to try the eos set also! and the handlotion from EOS


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
We seem very similar here! I love chevron, birds, owls, woodland creatures in general, houndstooth, vintage, and parisian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oooh! Chevron and fleur de lys! Absolutely agree!!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my question 



 which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something crafty 

What designs are you geard towards?

For example my design favorites:

_nature like things such as birds (hummingbirds/owls/sparrows) or foxes, houndstooth, anchor/nautical, vintage design (lace, hearts, buttons, pearls, vintage keys) parisian, union jack, cherry blossoms_
I'll admit, I'm big on the chevron bandwagon, I like birds, anchors as well, I'm a big vintage person. 

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

Totally fine, I wouldn't like it if the entire package were all small samples, but whatever

What kind of extras would make your day?

Handcrafted items. orrrr candy. Or cookies. omg cookies

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

Mascara, but then again I have about 10 million extras from Ipsy, glossy box, etc. 

Or perfume. Perfume is my fave


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to try the eos set also! and the handlotion from EOS
I want to try the hand lotion too! I need any and all hand lotion and lip balm living in New York. It is too cold for my poor skin!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Sakura83 I know if we get each other, we will most likely both receive that EOS set. haha




oh yea, I've been eyeing that set a good while now lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I won a $50 gift card to my favorite store, which is Lush, I would buy a huge bottle of Rose Jam shower gel or Twilight shower gel depending on its availability.
@MissRoe I'd save it for NAKED3 !!! if the gift card came from Urban Decay, Sephora or Ulta !


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Stealing @elizabethrose 's list because I'm lazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What scents do you like:

Vanilla, sweet scents, fresh scents, citrus, especially orange!

What scents do you not like:

Gardenia and jasmine, florals like that (though sweeter florals are okay).

What makeup item can you not use at all:

Bronzers and fake lashes.

What makeup item do you ise every day:

Eyeshadow and eyeliner (usually colored).

What colors do you avoid:

Not fond of warm browns or yellows...super warm colors don't work well for me.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Adventurous. I will try most anything. I'm more into brights and dramatic than neutrals.

*Questions that have already been asked:*

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

Turquoise, teal, aqua, purple, green, blue. I love cool colors.

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

aqua, grey, dark purple.

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

I have a mishmash of everything.

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

I love individually wrapped things, keeps the suspense going.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

 B) tear everything open like a mad woman

I open things slowly and carefully!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I want to try the hand lotion too! I need any and all hand lotion and lip balm living in New York. It is too cold for my poor skin!


 The hand lotion is wonderful. You will love it.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Here's my questionÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something craftyÂ  What designs are you geard towards? For example my design favorites: _nature like things such as birdsÂ (hummingbirds/owls/sparrows) or foxes, houndstooth, anchor/nautical, vintage designÂ (lace, hearts, buttons, pearls, vintage keys)Â parisian,Â union jack, cherry blossoms_


 I would like to be surprise. I love birds, vintage, pearls, Parisian. I don't like the cherries, Union Jack, hearts and cherry blossoms as much.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Ooh Oooh...I have another question.. You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beautyÂ store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???


 I would probably use it at Banana Republic. For makeup, it would be MAC but then again I would go to Sephora to buy that Marc Jacobs set.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm on my phone so hopefully this works. What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? Generally I love blues, teals, any color that is the color or the ocean. Also grey and blacks. Makeup--I love neutrals vanilla, browns, mauve for lips What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? It's very beachy, blues, teal, turquoise green, and white Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? Not really. Maybe Sephora brand or Benefit. What scents do you like: Fruity, love lemon and citrus, light floral jasmine and gardenia, musky scents, desserts just not chocolate What scents do you not like: Rose, strong floral, What makeup item can you not use at all: Marker type Eyeliner. I can't for the life of me get it to work. I usually just use dark eyeshadow to line my eyes. What makeup item do you ise every day: Foundation or BB cream, lip gloss or lip balm What colors do you avoid: (yellow, orange, all pinks except very soft. Any bright colors How would you describe your style of makeup? Neutral!!!!! Cream, browns for eyes and shades if mauve for lips Â  If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you: a)prefer everything wrapped individually or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at Individually if it's not too big of a hassle for you. a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) tear everything open like a mad woman -I open them very carefully My Questions: What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? I would be happy with them. What kind of extras would make your day? Sweets! Chocolate with nuts (peanut, cashews or almonds) or caramel. Toffee! Light foundation samples Samples made from sephora A bit of a lip tar in a small container Homemade extra either crafty or baked goodies (or bought goodies, I'm easy) local goodies What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? Â (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) Foundation (or BB cream) and lip gloss or lip balms You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beautyÂ store here....What's the first thing you want to buy??? Makeup, clothes, shoes, or a purse.


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

What scents do you like:

I like a lot of different scents! Vanilla, spicy stuff, jasmine, florals...It's hard to go wrong! For reference, in perfumes, I love Viva la Juicy, Katy Perry's stuff, Fame, Sinner, Touch of pink....pretty broad array.

What scents do you not like:

I HATE super-sickly-sweet smells...and anything that smells like Betsey Johnson's tootoo. They give me headaches. Also, I don't like to smell like a man. Too much musk is a no-go. (Although a little is fine)

What makeup item can you not use at all:

...I think I use all of it lol. Shade is hard for me though- I'm so, so very white. Oh! I know! I do not like red lips on me usually (Unless I'm wearing a wig that makes it work) and I'm not big into nail polish.
 

What makeup item do you use every day:

All of them- but I don't like to have naked eyes. I am an eye-makeup junkie.

What colors do you avoid:

I don't like neutrals. I mean, they're ok, but meh. It just rarely gets used with me.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Rainbow-puke Gothic-stripper with a touch of kawaii at times. ...AKA, not neutral, and weird.

*Questions that have already been asked:*

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

I'm a sucker for purple. I use a lot of black too. I usually have all sorts of colors up on my eyes.  Black makes up most of my wardrobe...and the stuff that isn't black is a dark color...forest greens, browns, etc. (I actually hate neon clothes- I like it on my eyeballs, but not my clothes! - I'm a natural red head, so bright clothes just...don't seem to work with what I got goin' on over here)

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

Black, deep purple, ....It looks like a gothic haunted house, basically.

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

I am not too picky and use a lot of stuff from everywhere- I have some HGs, but I'm totally open to anything. I prefer cruelty-free/vegan. Eyeshadows are mostly sugarpill and UD...and most of my BB cream is SKIN79.

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

I don't really care- feel free to save some trees and money on wrapping with me!

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

 B) tear everything open like a mad woman

I like to open things one at a time If it's not wrapped, I'll likely dump it all on the couch and roll around in it, 'cause I'm secretly a five year old.

My Questions:

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
Totally fine by me-fill a box with 'em! lol.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I possible,  include the date it was prepared/opened?

What kind of extras would make your day?
Oh gosh, I'd be grateful for anything!
Sweets would likely go to my family, as I'm vegan and I know most of the sweets talked about on here aren't, but my family would be happy! If someone actually went out of their way to make/find something vegan, that'd totally touch my little heart. 
And I love trying out all sorts of products- I'm totally not picky.
I'm a lush virgin, but dying to try it.
OR OMG if someone made a DIY sugarpill pro palette (I have the sticker if you don't!) I'd be thrilled.



What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)
Eyeliner, hands down. That and eye primer...but, eyeliner, lol.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
I'm gonna make it a visa gift card and go online and get circle lenses, Korean creams, wigs, some unif hellbounds....just....ALL of the things I can get. (How I wish I could get hellbounds for $50!)


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not have stalked you already! Hahahahaha!

Hahahaha I'm just glad that we're all open about stalking each other!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't have time to answer all these questions right now (I'm typing this with my hand while eating with the other!), but I will when I get home tonight! 

I will quickly answer the question about colors: for both makeup and home I like neutrals. I keep my makeup very neutral with the occasional berry lip  or dark nail polish (currently looking for a navy blue or dark grey polish). My home is decorated with neutrals and greys with some fun prints thrown in.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh Oooh...I have another question..

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???

I would save it for Naked 3... I am REALLY looking forward to those rose tones!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would probably use it at Banana Republic. For makeup, it would be MAC but then again I would go to Sephora to buy that Marc Jacobs set
I've been stalking everyone... and I don't see any list for you yet... and all I keep seeing you say is Mac Mac Mac.... I'm scared I'm going to get you and have to brave a Mac counter... LOL


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
Colors: purples (nail polish), pinks, nudes

I'm a poor graduate student. I have cheap black furniture from Wal-Mart. My dream home would have stone, marble, blue, and white.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?
Urban Decay. I'm kinda sick of them now.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
I don't care how it's wrapped. I'm gonna tear everything open like a mad woman.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry everyone, I keep going from phone to desk to another office so I am posting with a long delay and so this might be a few duplicate  questions I am asking 

*My questions :*

What scents do you like: 

What scents do you not like:

What makeup item can you not use at all:

What makeup item do you ise every day:

What colors do you avoid:

How would you describe your style of makeup?

I dislike any scent that's too strong. I get headaches easily from certain perfumes.

I can not use face makeup products (foundation, BB creams, primer, Tinted Moisturizer, etc). They ALL break me out - I have no idea what causes it.

I use eye shadow, brow products, and lip gloss everyday.

I avoid neon, orange, bright pink, barbie pink, baby pink, blues, greens, yellows, reds (except lip products), grey.

I usually wear a brown smokey eye with black liner and lip gloss or lip stick. On weekends, I wear purple smokey eyes and nude lips.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Questions:

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

What kind of extras would make your day?
I'm open to samples as extras. I try anything free. I hate hair samples (unless it's amika).

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Here's my question:

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)
Lip gloss - especially Buxom's lip gloss in Katie. I'm almost out (it will be my first makeup empty) and I'm kicking myself for not buying a tube during the VIB sale.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a little sad that we have 100 sign-ups and it's always the same 10 people talking. HOW AM I GOING TO STALK YOU??
I'm sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is the absolute worst time of the semester for me. I have have two major 300+ point projects that are killing me plus work.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
UD lipstick in Fiend.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I would save it for Naked 3... I am REALLY looking forward to those rose tones! I've been stalking everyone... and I don't see any list for you yet... and all I keep seeing you say is Mac Mac Mac.... I'm scared I'm going to get you and have to brave a Mac counter... LOL


 No!!! Don't think that. I am open to trying other things. I will put up a list. I have mostly commented on various sites. MAC is something I was introduced to and it never broke me out. I have just this year started trying other items. I don't have another favorite yet. So that is why all my items are still the same brand. I did subscribe to Ipsy but I mostly give it away as gift. I do like some. I do want to try Kat Von and Marc Jacobs. I played with some of the products the other day but I didn't buy any.


----------



## dotybird (Nov 14, 2013)

Oohh! I like these questions!  I am not a big poster on MUT so there's not much for my SS to go on-- so this will give some nice guidance!

What scents do you like:

I like clean/light floral scents.  I like jasmine and gardenia.  I like most all Stella McCartney fragrances and Folle de Joie.  I also like "unisex" scents. I like almond, green tea, lavender, chamomile, etc for bath products.

What scents do you not like:

I do not like anything bakery-related-- vanilla, pumpkin, melon, berries, etc.... (citrus is okay) and anything pine scented.  I don't like scents that are too strong.  I recently got the Tocca hand cream in my birchbox and the scent while okay was too strong for me to wear.  

What makeup item can you not use at all:

I don't really use mascara and since I am already tan (and travel often to the Caribbean for work), I do not use any sort of tanning products.
 

What makeup item do you use every day:

I use foundation (either Missha BB cream or Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer) and blush (currently Nars "Sin") every day.  I will also either use a lipgloss and eye shadow/liner or bright lipstick (either red or fuschia).

What colors do you avoid:

I like most colors.  I tend to wear either neutrals or blues/greens for eyes and than for lips anything goes-- except for maybe nude and brown.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Natural but trendy ???  

*Questions that have already been asked:*

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

For clothes, mostly black and grey but I really love color too.  I like bright pink and oranges,turquoise and cobalt blue.  

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

I like clean simple lines for decor (Scandinavian design).  My living room furniture is grey and light aqua and I have a Turkish Kilim rug on the floor that is multi-colored (pink, red, orange and blues).  For bedroom decor, I like mostly white and "airy" colors.

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

Yes-- but mostly out of laziness (I prefer internet shopping to going to stores). For clothes, I mostly buy from J.Crew, Madewell, and Anthropologie, etc.  Most make up is from Laura Mercier, Stila and Nars.

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

 B) tear everything open like a mad woman

I am a sucker for pretty wrapping and like to open each gift slowly!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???

Pretty sure that would be the naked 3 palette hehe

What designs are you geard towards?

depending on what the design is for. I like classic, clean lines, natural, pinup, nautical


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my question 




 which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something crafty

What designs are you geard towards?

For example my design favorites:

_nature like things such as birds (hummingbirds/owls/sparrows) or foxes, houndstooth, anchor/nautical, vintage design (lace, hearts, buttons, pearls, vintage keys) parisian, union jack, cherry blossoms_
If the design is for the home, I like vineyard and wine themed decorations for my wine bar (i.e. grape vine, wine bottles, vineyard prints, etc.)

If it's for makeup organization or accesories fleur de lis, lace, pearl, glitter


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???

Pretty sure that would be the naked 3 palette hehe

What designs are you geard towards?

depending on what the design is for. I like classic, clean lines, natural, pinup, nautical


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my question 



 which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something crafty 

What designs are you geard towards?

For example my design favorites:

_nature like things such as birds (hummingbirds/owls/sparrows) or foxes, houndstooth, anchor/nautical, vintage design (lace, hearts, buttons, pearls, vintage keys) parisian, union jack, cherry blossoms_
Good question.  I really love toile.  I'm into history so something that looks old or vintage would be cool.  I like hearts, vineyard grapes and other fruits.  I like cherry blossoms; gerbera daisies are my favorite flower but in general I like floral designs.  I'm crazy about mosaics and like chevron, polka dot, damask, and striped patterns.  My bathroom is in red and navy with red toile shower curtain and impressionist prints on the wall but I've always wanted to add some nautical accents because I love the water.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

What designs are you geared towards?

Punk, modern, clean lines, FROGS!, cartoons, damask, pop. I know I'm weird.

$50 gift card?

Probably go towards Sephora so either amika's hair oil because I love that smell, those hello kitty fun palettes because I never seem to get around to buying them for myself (although they're gone again, sigh), Kat Von D Foiled Love in Adora ( I love that gold fleck, I didn't think I would) or I'd put it towards Atelier Ambre Nue  which I will buy someday when I can bring myself to pull the trigger on something that expensive.

Edited for spelling and to add Oscar Blandi's Jasmine Oil.

As for the lurkers and the busys, I understand. It's just I was looking forward to getting to know some of the posters better through SS. It seems like we'll know a few people really well and some others not so much. Part of me is just worried your gift might not be as thorough as some of us that are rambling on


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I might add an extra list to my page with just these questions and my answers in case I have a busy secret santa who wants to read trough them all and doesn't have time to read through all the pages.


----------



## dotybird (Nov 14, 2013)

> Here's my questionÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something craftyÂ  What designs are you geard towards? For example my design favorites: _nature like things such as birdsÂ (hummingbirds/owls/sparrows) or foxes, houndstooth, anchor/nautical, vintage designÂ (lace, hearts, buttons, pearls, vintage keys)Â parisian,Â union jack, cherry blossoms_


 Hmmmm... this is a good question! I like chevron, ikat and geometric prints. I also like nautical prints and ocean themes. I don't like anything too cute or fussy. I am attracted to things that shine and sparkle.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

What designs are you geared towards?

Romantic/vintage- hearts, lace, toile, pearls etc. Octopuses. Polka dots. Impressionist (like Degas or Monet). Paris.  Black and White. Cats. Fairy tales. 

$50 gift card?

I'd probably use it at target to buy knick-knacks for the house and fancy feast for my cats (I really am a cat lady).


----------



## tanya0949 (Nov 14, 2013)

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? Generally - I love grey, black and navy blue Makeup--I love neutral colors What colors do you use most in your house decoration? It's very neutral... I know boring lol Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? MAC, benefit, and UD What scents do you like: I love lemon and citrus, light floral jasmine What scents do you not like: Rose, strong floral, real musky and manly scents What makeup item can you not use at all: Blush, I have so many that I do not think I will ever use them all What makeup item do you ise every day: Foundation or BB cream, matte bronzer, lip gloss or lip balm, eye liner, and highlighters What colors do you avoid: yellow, orange, bright pinks, and Any bright colors How would you describe your style of makeup? Neutral and natural for everyday. A little bold for nighttime. If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you: *a)prefer everything wrapped individually* or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at Individually if it's not too big of a hassle for you. a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) * tear everything open like a mad woman* My Questions: What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? I would be happy with them. What kind of extras would make your day? Sweets! Chocolate with nuts (hazelnuts or almonds) Light/medium foundation samples Samples made from sephora A bit of a lip tar in a small container local goodies (I would love something from your area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) ANY PRODUCTS YOU LOVE!!! What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) Foundation (or BB cream), mascaras, and lip balms You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy??? Scarfs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm behind on my thread reading!!!! I can't wait to get my name and start shopping! Here are some of my answers:

What scents do you like:

Vanilla, sweet scents (not too sweet though), fresh scents, citrus, soft oriental and spicy fragrances. (Some of my current bottles include Gucci Guilty, DKNY Pure, Ralph Lauren Pink Pony #2)

What scents do you not like:

Not a big floral fan at all. I can't stand the scent of rose.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

fake lashes and black eyeliners (too many right now)

What makeup item do you use every day:

Eyeshadows, Primers, Mascara, Eyeliner

What colors do you avoid:

Yellows, Oranges

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Neutral for work, but I love to be a little more adventurous on the weekends and evenings

*Questions that have already been asked:*

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

Jewel Tones!! Any shade of green, blue or purple. Love burgundy and wine colors too.

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

black, white, grey, purples

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

I have a little of everything. Lots of Starlooks products from the subscription.

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

 B) tear everything open like a mad woman

I open things slowly and carefully and I love when stuff is wrapped individually.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my question 



 which is somewhat unusual but there is a method to my madness in case I make something crafty 

What designs are you geard towards?

For example my design favorites:

_nature like things such as birds (hummingbirds/owls/sparrows) or foxes, houndstooth, anchor/nautical, vintage design (lace, hearts, buttons, pearls, vintage keys) parisian, union jack, cherry blossoms_
This is a good question and I can't wait to see the answers.

I love cherry blossoms and I'm a fan of fleur de lis patterns.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't think I've seen this question yet, so here we go!

*If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?*

For example, I LOVE jewelry, scarves, cookbooks, tea, candles, cookies, and chocolate. I would also love to see anything that is regional or local to you.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I've seen this question yet, so here we go!

*If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?*

For example, I LOVE jewelry, scarves, cookbooks, tea, candles, cookies, and chocolate. I would also love to see anything that is regional or local to you.
scarves, tea, treats (edit: almost forgot, yes, the macarons!), handmade things, or hello kitty


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I've seen this question yet, so here we go!

*If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?*

For example, I LOVE jewelry, scarves, cookbooks, tea, candles, cookies, and chocolate. I would also love to see anything that is regional or local to you.
Ooh!

Chocolate, crispycakes, macarons, salted caramels, candles, scarves, anything really. decorative home items, brush holders, handmade things...I'm not picky!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 14, 2013)

*If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?*

*Well, I'm obviously not the person to ask since I think over half my list is non beauty related as it is.  While my 'ideal box' would contain at least one beauty item, I legitimately would not be upset at all to get a box with nothing beauty related at all in it (probably I am a huge oddball).*

*A few things that would be most especially omg loved are *

*-toys, treats, fancy feast for my cats *

*-baked goods*

*-anything handmade*

*-anything local *

*-one of your favorite books *


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 14, 2013)

Design Loves: definitely polka dots! My hubby calls me his polka dot queen. I own a lot of vintage looking polka dot dresses &amp; want more. My purse has polka dots, my wallets &amp; scarves have polka dots! Love them. I'm also loving the chevron craze right now. If I got a $50 gift card what would I buy? Naked 3!!!!! (I don't own any of the naked pallets &amp; I think its time I need one, or two, or three)


----------



## dotybird (Nov 14, 2013)

> I don't think I've seen this question yet, so here we go! *If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?* For example, I LOVE jewelry, scarves, cookbooks, tea, candles, cookies, and chocolate. I would also love to see anything that is regional or local to you.


 I love scarves, knit items (cowl, mittens, hat), herbal teas, salted caramels, toffee, cookbooks, handmade items (isn't there someone here who makes their own perfumes? I would love that!), jewelry, hair clips, etc....


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm really hoping everyone makes a wish list before we're assigned secret santas.  From stalking (hehe) today, there's a lot of the 100+ participants without them.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I've seen this question yet, so here we go!

*If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?*

For example, I LOVE jewelry, scarves, cookbooks, tea, candles, cookies, and chocolate. I would also love to see anything that is regional or local to you.
I don't own any infinity scarves and would love to have one (or two) for indoors or big fuzzy ones for outdoors. I love candles. I like chocolates, but I am a type 1 diabetic so I prefer not to get too much food type stuff... I'm kinda restricted and it tempts me. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really hoping everyone makes a wish list before we're assigned secret santas.  From stalking (hehe) today, there's a lot of the 100+ participants without them.
Umm... I want to be your SS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL I was reading your list and wanted to go shopping hahaha


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't own any infinity scarves and would love to have one (or two) for indoors or big fuzzy ones for outdoors. I love candles. I like chocolates, but I am a type 1 diabetic so I prefer not to get too much food type stuff... I'm kinda restricted and it tempts me. 

Umm... I want to be your SS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL I was reading your list and wanted to go shopping hahaha
Yes, please!


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 14, 2013)

> ok-here is my question... If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you: a)prefer everything wrapped individually or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at AND would you prefer to: a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) tear everything open like a mad woman


 I would like everything wrapped individually so I can tear everything open like a mad women. I must warn my Santee that I suck at wrapping presents. It's embarrassing. Every year I invite my little nieces &amp; nephews to help wrap a few presents, that way I can blame the horrible gift wrapping on the kids. I know I'm an evil aunt but I can't help it lol.


----------



## wrkreads (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally caught up reading. And there are so many great questions. I'm going to try to update my profile list tonight when I'm not on my phone. I love the chevron craze. My house is all neutrals, mostly shades of brown with black furniture. I love purple and turquoise but my husband doesn't lol. I once had a light purple kitchen and loved it! I collect elephants and angels. I actually painted a giant purple and turquoise cross stitch elephant on my office wall when I first set it up. I work from home, so "office appropriate" isn't a concern. I'm trying to convince my husband I should cut my hair short and dye it black, blue and purple, but the idea freaks him out, lol. I wear all colours of makeup and love to experiment (really into pinks and purples lately). We are pet free, although if we leave our patio door open for more than 3 hours, one f the neighbours cats will wander in, lol. I always wear mascara and eye shadow. Never lip products other than balm. Never perfume because it seems wasted at home. I'm a Sefora virgin and UD virgin and Lush virgin. I'm a clearance shopper myself, it almost hurts to pay full price for anything. I'm in Canada so don't have most of the stores you ladies rave about (Ulta). I love chocolate. I'm crafty, and go through phases of what I do. I knit and cross stitch and make jewelry. My current obsession is beaded wrap bracelets. Other than a newish makeup obsession, my life mostly revolves around books. I've had a book blog for almost 3 years, and read almost everything. Never read Twilight or Harry potter though.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's the list for people who don't want to be overwhelmed:

[SIZE=1em]What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?[/SIZE]   What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?   Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?   If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:  a)prefer everything wrapped individually or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at   AND would you prefer to:   a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) tear everything open like a mad woman [SIZE=1em] [/SIZE] What scents do you like: What scents do you not like: What makeup item can you not use at all: What makeup item do you ise every day: What colors do you avoid: How would you describe your style of makeup?   What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?   What kind of extras would make your day?   What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)[SIZE=1em] [/SIZE]   You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???  
I hope I got all of the questions...


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 14, 2013)

What scents do you like: Sweet scents! The sweeter the better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What scents do you not like: musky scents What makeup item can you not use at all: Liquid liner What makeup item do you ise every day: Eyeliner &amp; tinted Lip balm What colors do you avoid: Red, yellow &amp; glitter (even though it's not a color) How would you describe your style of makeup? Most of the time, I like neutral eyeshadow and bold lips. Sometimes I use bold eyeliner &amp; neutral lips. I'm trying to experiment with more colorful eyeshadow. What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? Generally: Green, purple Makeup: pink, light browns. I love purple eyeliner. What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? Brown &amp; green Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? NYX I have a lot of the UD eyeliners from when they were on sale. For those of you that have a lot of makeup, I would like to suggest maybe creating a list of the makeup you own. That way you can diminish the chances of getting something you already own.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see? I would love to get warm socks and cute hats and gloves because winter is coming, John Snow. I would love tea and Keurig k cups. If you make anything and are into crafting, I would love anything... I'd also like candles. Also, if you live somewhere where it's really cold and you have something that's a pick-me-up for cold days, I'd love it.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?
 

A frog for my collection, beef jerky, pistachios,  coloring pages, glass beads


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

*If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?*

Socks. Send me ALL the cute (and warm) socks.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Ooooh yea toe socks, the most obnoxious chilidish colorful toe socks you can find


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 14, 2013)

> If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see? Â  *A frog* for my collection, beef jerky, pistachios,Â  coloring pages, glass beads


 I also have a frog collection! There's not a room in my house that doesn't have a frog in it. Anything with a frog on it would be awesome! I would love scented candles, chocolate &amp; colorful socks.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

> *If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?* Socks. Send meÂ ALL theÂ cute (and warm) socks. :sdrop: Â  Â


 How did I not think of socks?! That would be awesome!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 14, 2013)

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? *I'm a jewel tone type of girl. * What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? *Brown/Red/Blue/Green* Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? Nope. I will try anything once. If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you: a)prefer everything wrapped individually or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at AND would you prefer to: a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) tear everything open like a mad woman *Wrapped individually and slow opening*. What scents do you like: *I love citrus scents, or coconut*. What scents do you not like: *I pretty all right with everything.* What makeup item can you not use at all:*I'll try anything once.* What makeup item do you ise every day:*lotion and nail polish* What colors do you avoid:*yellows I am to pale to pull it off.* How would you describe your style of makeup?*classic* What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*bring them on* What kind of extras would make your day?*any kind of snacks,socks, fancy pens, fancy notebooks, something from your hometown* What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) *lotions* You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???*nail polish, a snack, and a new lipstick*


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?


I would love to get warm socks and cute hats and gloves because winter is coming, John Snow. I would love tea and Keurig k cups. If you make anything and are into crafting, I would love anything... I'd also like candles. Also, if you live somewhere where it's really cold and you have something that's a pick-me-up for cold days, I'd love it.
 Was that a Game of Thrones reference? Because if so, I absolutely loved it


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

This thread went *boom* while I was working, so I just left it alone until I got home!  I'm going to work on my answers tonight and just put the answers in my list since that's already up.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

Can someone please remind me how to post a spoiler?? I'm trying not to clog up the thread!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

the little black speech bubble


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone please remind me how to post a spoiler?? I'm trying not to clog up the thread!
You can just hit the bubble rectangular box next to the paper clip in the editor and type in that first, if need be you can edit accordingly


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can just hit the bubble rectangular box next to the paper clip in the editor and type in that first, if need be you can edit accordingly

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the little black speech bubble
Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 14, 2013)

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

I love blood red, black, wine, neon blue, mint green, berry.
 
*What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?*

â€‹Black &amp; Gold
 
*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

Chanel, but please don't splurge that much on me!
 
*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*

Prefer everything wrapped individually
Open each gift slowly and methodically
 
*What scents do you like:*

I like citruses and strawberry

*What scents do you not like:*

Strong, artificial florals, cucumber, and coconut

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

Nothing really.

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

Foundation
 
*What colors do you avoid:*

Orange, Green, Pink
 
*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

Classical Hollywood Glamour (red/wine lips, fierce cat eyes, perfect skin)
 
*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

I'm fine if they're properly labeled.
 
*What kind of extras would make your day?*

Lollipops in unique flavors, MACARONS!!!, and Loki (Tom Hiddleston) stuff.
 
*What ONE PRODUCT do you use more than any other?*

Foundation
 
*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy?*

Paul &amp; Joe products!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

Spoiler



*What scents do you like*:

*What scents do you not like*:

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

*What colors do you avoid*:

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*

*A)* prefer everything wrapped individually or * B) * have a huge smorgasboard to look at?

*A) *open each gift slowly and methodically or * B) * tear everything open like a mad woman

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

Totally fine





*What kind of extras would make your day?*

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*


My SS Q&amp;A


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 14, 2013)

Bought so many things at Ulta for you SS! (Whoever you are) prepare to be spoiled! What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? BLUE! But for makeup I stick to champagne and bronze eyeshadows, rose colored blushes, and berry colored lipsticks. What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? Blue and chocolate brown. Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? I have a lot of It Cosmetics, Urban Decay, Benefit, and Anastasia. If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you: a)prefer everything wrapped individually or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at Everything wrapped individually! AND would you prefer to: a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) tear everything open like a mad woman Slowly! What scents do you like: musky warm scents. And men's cologne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What scents do you not like: citrus and sweet scents What makeup item can you not use at all: cream anything and waterproof mascara What makeup item do you ise every day: lipstick, cc cream, concealer, and mascara. What colors do you avoid: orange and green How would you describe your style of makeup? Sultry, but of I don't have much time I'll go the natural route  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? Totally fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What kind of extras would make your day? CHOCOLATE, travel sized anything. What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) foundation and powder. You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy??? Palettes or brushes!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Thought of another one:

Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thought of another one:

Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?

Angled liner brush! I never think to buy one when I'm actually buying things. And a great pressed powder for super fair skin.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 14, 2013)

> Thought of another one: Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?


 I need a good foundation brush. I'm tired of using my fingers. I am lacking in the brush department. I have 1 blush, one eyeliner, &amp; one eye shadow brush. I've also never used highlighter before. That's a great question!


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 14, 2013)

Yay questions!! What scents do you like: I love citrus scents, apple and pumpkin scents...all baked goods scents! My favorite perfumes are Dolce &amp; Gabanna Light Blue, Frederic Malle's Outrageous, Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien, and VS Bombshell. What scents do you not like: I'm not a big fan of vanilla or musky scents. What makeup item can you not use at all: Lip liners What makeup item do you use every day: Foundation, concealer, blush, eye liner, mascara, eye shadow, highlighter What colors do you avoid: None really! Love all colors of eye shadow and nail polish and eye liners! How would you describe your style of makeup? I wear makeup every day and I don't think I really have a particular style. But I do love a dramatic eye and my nails are always painted!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

I think we all have that one thing we never remember to get for ourselves that's not because it's too much it just slips our mind when buying and we go "oh next time" and then forget again I think mine is a stick lip scrub like the lip exfoliator from E.L.F.  I always put it off when I place an order because I want color. I've tried ones that are loose and I don't like touching them, I'm really weird about having things on my fingers. I go through napkins like crazy.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 14, 2013)

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? *I like green, color-wise...not so much for makeup products. Makeup-wise, I like neutrals, pinks, nudes. I'm boring, lol! *
 
What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? *Green and blue.*
 
Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? *I own a lot of MAC and NYX.*
 
If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:
 a)prefer everything wrapped individually
or
B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at
 
*Either. I'd like either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
 
AND would you prefer to:
 
a) open each gift slowly and methodically
or
B) tear everything open like a mad woman
 
*Slowly and methodically. I'm one of those people you hate at Christmas...I take forever to get through my gifts. I'm thorough *




 
What scents do you like: *I like "girly" scents...vanillas, light florals, light fruity scents.*
What scents do you not like: *Anything that smells like a tree. *
What makeup item can you not use at all: *Maybelline foundations and powders. *
What makeup item do you ise every day: *Mascara and lip gloss.*
What colors do you avoid: *Neon/loud colors and red lips. *
How would you describe your style of makeup? *Earthy, neutral, conservative.*
 
What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? *I love samples! *
 
What kind of extras would make your day? *Teas, candies, anything crochet-related, anything for my cat.*
 
What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) *Blush*
 
You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy??? *Ojon Treatment*


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 14, 2013)

I leave MUT for 8 hours and so much has happened! I will catch up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> This thread went *boom* while I was working, so I just left it alone until I got home! Â I'm going to work on my answers tonight and just put the answers in my list since that's already up. Â


----------



## BagLady (Nov 14, 2013)

HI Everyone.

Decided to jump in. I randomly post on different threads but I rarely get any responses so lately I haven't been posting but I do read MUT daily.

Here are my answers to the questions:

What scents do you like:

Gardenia, Jasmine, Floral, Fresh/Linen Scents, Sweet scents

What scents do you not like:

Musk, Vanilla, Outdoorsy Smells

What makeup item can you not use at all:

Nail Polish, Bronzers and fake lashes

What makeup item do you ise every day:

Mascara  (currently have way too many)

  What colors do you avoid: yellows, bright orange

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Classic/Neutral   What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? Makeup: Neutrals, Purples and Greens

Generally: Red, Green, blue

 

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

Mauvy Brown, Tuscan Orange, Red Accent Wall   Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

MAC   If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

1. Prefer everything wrapped individually

2. Tear everything like a mad Woman

What kind of extras make your day:

Quote Cards, Cute Notebooks/Journals, Cute Office Supplies, Chocolate, Crafty Etsy type stuff 

What ONE product do you use more than any other:

Lip Balm

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy:

Target. I'd tear through the dollar section, then buy some cute notebooks that I don't need and then some cute lip balms or makeup items 

What designs are you geared towards:

Parisian, Vintage, Black/White, 

Can't wait to find out who my SS is so I can stop shopping. I have a long list of ideas!!

*Random Idea: *Post your Pinterest link if you have one so your Secret Santa can get a better idea of who you are/what you like


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Oooohhh good idea on the pinterest. I don't have an account but I could DEFINITELY see that being useful. Good call!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Was that a Game of Thrones reference? Because if so, I absolutely loved it 
Game of Thrones references alllllll DAY! I love me some GOT! I'm pretty sure I spelled his name wrong though, so fail!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 14, 2013)

ok, trying to answer everything!



Spoiler



*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

I don't think theres anything I can't wear at all

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

foundation/tinted moisturizer, eyeliner, mascara and eyelash curler

*What colors do you avoid*:

yellow orange and green (although I would wear a dark green eyeshadow or nail polish, if its dark enough)

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

natural

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

neutral for both. my house is decorated with photos my fiance took on various trips around the world, so we keep everything also neutral to keep the balance.

makeup wise, i keep it very natural looking and will sometimes do a berry lip

*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

nope, I have a nice variety of brands. However, I don't have many drugstore brands

*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*

*A)* prefer everything wrapped individually or * B) * have a huge smorgasboard to look at?

individually! I love opening them

*A)* open each gift slowly and methodically or * B) * tear everything open like a mad woman

slowly. Especially if I love the wrapping paper, I would carefully open it so I could save it

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*
I prefer sealed

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

chocolate (peppermint bark is my favorite treat), socks

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*
I just got a luna mini and don't know the best face wash to use. I don't have  clarisonic so this is my first time with this sort of thing..


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Game of Thrones references alllllll DAY! I love me some GOT! I'm pretty sure I spelled his name wrong though, so fail!
I think you two are my new best friends. LOVE LOVE G.o.T Speaking of which, I totally want this in my kitchen! http://instagram.com/p/cJxLJBAmX_/

All I need now is some Dr.Who groupies too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Browncoats...


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Browncoat over here!



and I've been trying to determine where to start with Dr. Who cuz from what I've heard I'll end up a Whovian too


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Thought of another one: Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?


 A lip brush. I hate dipping my finger into lip palettes/glosses in the middle of the day.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I've seen this question yet, so here we go!

*If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?*

For example, I LOVE jewelry, scarves, cookbooks, tea, candles, cookies, and chocolate. I would also love to see anything that is regional or local to you.

Chocolate, local snacks (like crispycakes whatever those are), caramels, toffee, scarves, soft fuzzy socks, soft fuzzy slippers, brush holder, handmade item*s. *

 


Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thought of another one:

Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?

A good foundation brush, or a good powder brush.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Browncoat over here!




and I've been trying to determine where to start with Dr. Who cuz from what I've heard I'll end up a Whovian too
Start with Eccleston.  He's the Ninth Doctor and really the launching point for the modern fandom.  They really structured that season so you would need to know *nothing* about the universe because they had been gone for so long that they had a whole new generation or two of people who had never bothered with the show because it was *old* and so daunting that it didn't seem worth getting into.  As Rose learns about the universe, new viewers learn about it as well.  I actually started watching an episode not even realizing what I was watching and was almost instantly hooked (I think it took me a good twenty minutes before I even realized it was _Doctor Who_ since I had never seen an episode before and had turned it on partway into the episode -- just far enough that the credits were over but not far enough in to be completely lost as far as the plot line of that particular episode went).  And with Eccleston, you get the most disturbing hour of tv ever (I told some friends how disturbing it was, forgot about telling them, and received email from one of them *years* later thanking me for the warning because his wife would have *freaked out* if she hadn't been able to watch the following episode immediately) *and* the introduction of Captain Jack Harkness at pretty much exactly the same time.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Game of Thrones references alllllll DAY! I love me some GOT! I'm pretty sure I spelled his name wrong though, so fail!
eh John/Jon, I still knew what you meant!!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you two are my new best friends. LOVE LOVE G.o.T Speaking of which, I totally want this in my kitchen! http://instagram.com/p/cJxLJBAmX_/

All I need now is some Dr.Who groupies too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Browncoats...
Did we just become best friends?!?1 

...YUPP!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Game of Thrones references alllllll DAY! I love me some GOT! I'm pretty sure I spelled his name wrong though, so fail!


 I'm sooooo ready for GOT to come back from hiatus. Still can't believe what happened with the Starks.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

LOL that's how I got hooked on Inu-yasha many years ago. Oh it's a cartoon I'll just kill some time while I can't sleep





Thanks for the advice on Dr Who. sometimes the whole fandom seems a little daunting.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 14, 2013)

Any body a part of the Dark Knight fandom or the Pacific Rim fandom?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here I go:

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
Green is my absolute favorite color. For make up, green/teal/blue/purple. 

We actually just got a house in June and it's horribly undecorated. Just white walls everywhere!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

My biggest fear is if someone's list said "I love the Balm!" So I bought them stuff from there and then they end up with two of the same things! Yanno?

I have a decent about of UD...but they make so many products that there are still a LOT of things I don't have. Same with Benefit. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok-here is my question...

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman
I'd love everything wrapped individually! And..I START slow &amp; methodical, but then I get so excited that I go into mad woman mode!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What scents do you like:

What scents do you not like:

What makeup item can you not use at all:

What makeup item do you ise every day:

What colors do you avoid:

How would you describe your style of makeup?
Ah, I love so many different scents. I think my all time favorite scent is apple cinnamon, which sounds weird but I have so many diffusers/candles/sprays in that scent! Perfume-wise..some of my all time favorites are DKNY Be Delicious, Lucky, and more recently, Too Too Pretty. 

Scents I don't really like... anything too herbal and anything ROSE scented. Blech. 

I can't really think of an item I can't use at all...but I don't really use brow products. All I really do is tweeze mine. 

Make up item I use every day=MASCARA. Cannot live without. 

Colors I avoid? I never avoid color! I guess if I had to pick one, it would be orange. I don't have a lot of orange things. 

My style of make up is pretty classic. I do usually use colored eyeliner for a pop of color, even on days I'm working. Weekends I go a little more crazy with my eye make up and lip colors because I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Questions:

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

What kind of extras would make your day?
I'm fine with that, as long as they're fairly fresh!

Chocolate, mittens, scarf, socks...

HOLY CRAP, took a nap before work and this thread exploded.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did we just become best friends?!?1 

...YUPP! 
Can't wait for a new season! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Browncoat over here!



and I've been trying to determine where to start with Dr. Who cuz from what I've heard I'll end up a Whovian too
Miss Firefly, such a shame they cut it off short  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Whee yay, I think you'll enjoy Dr.Who took forever for me to get into it but now I'm hooked lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any body a part of the Dark Knight fandom or the Pacific Rim fandom? 
I'm a anything "Batman" fandom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have yet to see Pacific Rim though


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HOLY CRAP, took a nap before work and this thread exploded. 

Oh yea we've been busy. We're making friends lol


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 14, 2013)

> Any body a part of the Dark Knight fandom or the Pacific Rim fandom?Â


 A HUGE YES to both of those. I'm so sad i only got to see Pacific Rim in the theatres once! Best. Movie. Ever. Also, don't get me started on Tom Hardy...yum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bane is prob. the coolest villian ever but his death scene was a "touch" anticlimatic, made me a sad panda. How about any Walking Dead or American Horror Story fans? True Blood?


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A HUGE YES to both of those. I'm so sad i only got to see Pacific Rim in the theatres once! Best. Movie. Ever. Also, don't get me started on Tom Hardy...yum



Bane is prob. the coolest villian ever but his death scene was a "touch" anticlimatic, made me a sad panda. How about any Walking Dead or American Horror Story fans? True Blood?
YES, YES, YES, YES Walking Dead to True Blood and now I've been catching up on Grimm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A HUGE YES to both of those. I'm so sad i only got to see Pacific Rim in the theatres once! Best. Movie. Ever. Also, don't get me started on Tom Hardy...yum



Bane is prob. the coolest villian ever but his death scene was a "touch" anticlimatic, made me a sad panda. How about any Walking Dead or American Horror Story fans? True Blood?
I love PR! Ahhh! I'm a fan of the Kaiju bros! For me, I'm a big JGL fan. I love Inception too! Leo, Joe, and Tom? AWWYEAHHH. I love Anne Hathaway too, she made a wonderful Catwoman. She's my lady-crush.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whee yay, I think you'll enjoy Dr.Who took forever for me to get into it but now I'm hooked lol

I'm a anything "Batman" fandom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have yet to see Pacific Rim though
*Batman high five* Pacific Rim is awesome! Especially if you love mechas!


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

American horror story and the walking dead for me!!!!! God I love the intro to AHS...


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

I liked Pacific Rim, definitely was feeling the gundam/Mech vs Godzilla vibe it was awesome even if it was a little off at the end (I can't recall what was bothering me towards the end it was a couple weeks ago). While I love Batman, I'm more a Joker/Harley fan. I've never been one for reading comics but it is my goal to own Mad Love.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

American Horror Story and Supernatural, over here!! So many more shows I know I'd love but I haven't started, because I don't have time to get caught up on any at this time!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love PR! Ahhh! I'm a fan of the Kaiju bros! For me, I'm a big JGL fan. I love Inception too! Leo, Joe, and Tom? AWWYEAHHH. I love Anne Hathaway too, she made a wonderful Catwoman. She's my lady-crush.

*Batman high five* Pacific Rim is awesome! Especially if you love mechas!
I love mechas, can't wait to finally see the movie. Also I recently saw the new show "Dracula" and loving it. Aaannnd I forgot to mention/note I love love BBC's  "Sherlock" 


Benedict Cumberbatch is amazing! And "Downtown Abbey" - total Brit geek here. That's another thing if your my SS or anyone really, I would love to know what shows/movies you think I should check out im totally open to anything, I love discovering new things to watch. I mainly watch sci-fi, drama, dark horror type shows, stuff like Dexter! Fringe etc   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some anime but I'm totally picky on that.


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 14, 2013)

> American horror story and the walking dead for me!!!!! God I love the intro to AHS...


 Oh yeah! It's something about the music that does it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That and Jessica Lange, she is my hero.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 14, 2013)

Doctor Who fangirls unite!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 14, 2013)

Team Loki!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

> Doctor Who fangirls unite!


 Any over-21 PDX Whovians? Because there's a fish and chips joint we should go to.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

American horror story and the walking dead for me!!!!!
God I love the intro to AHS...
I'm a fan of AHS! Nothing compares to the first season for me though. This season is entertaining, but not scary like the first


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 14, 2013)

> I love mechas, can't wait to finally see the movie. Also I recently saw the new show "Dracula" and loving it. Aaannnd I forgot to mention/note I love love BBC's Â "Sherlock"Â
> Benedict Cumberbatch Â is amazing! And "Downtown Abbey" - total Brit geek here. That's another thing if your my SS or anyone really, I would love to know what shows/movies you think I should check out im totally open to anything, I love discovering new things to watch. I mainly watch sci-fi, drama, dark horror type shows, stuff like Dexter! Fringe etcÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some anime but I'm totally picky on that.


 Try Hemlock Grove, it's a Netflix series with Werewolves and Vampires, and a kick ass Roma family, which i love shows that "try" to show the Roma culture in a non-negative way because there is not many! My great grandma was Roma and she met and fell in love with my Irish great grandpa, both their families disowned them so the moved to the U.S, but we are not Werewolves...that i know ofm but i'm mixed blood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would be cool though. Ooooh, on another note since you like BBC, have you seen Call the Midwife? It's fantastic!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Team Loki!
Always!

Where there is chaos you will find me.


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry guys, i'm getting WAY off topic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

We are, but I was taking it as a getting to know you. But yes we should probably be focusing more on SS.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 14, 2013)

It's hard to stay on topic when i find people who like the same things as me. As far as SS goes i made a list in my "account" page. I hope it's enough, i'm not really good at explaining what i like but i pretty much like everything. I'm easy to shop for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 14, 2013)

In order of taste

Mint/chocolate mint, gingerbread, eggnog I'm not a fan of eggnog

I love the smell of gingerbread though I just got a giant thing of Philosophy Gingersnap and it smells yummy.


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 14, 2013)

> Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?


 If its got chocolate in it then i like it. Mint hot chocolate is my favorite winter/holiday treat, after wine that is.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

I keep meaning to drop this here but keep forgetting.  For fandom-oriented tea drinkers:

http://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/fandoms.html

And in related news:

http://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/fandom_sets.html


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 15, 2013)

> I keep meaning to drop this here but keep forgetting. Â For fandom-oriented tea drinkers: http://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/fandoms.html And in related news: http://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/fandom_sets.html


 This is awesome! Thank you! Right away i want the GOT teas and the Bioshock ones


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm sorry I haven't posted much today. I've been very busy working on a pet project, hiring a contractor, and various other normal crazy life stuff. I promise I will answer surveys and make a nice list and read through all the responses tomorrow! I'm looking forward to this so much!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2013)

@BagLady i totally LOOOVE getting random notebooks that are super cute and never use them.... Have you seen Target's dollar section recently? There are SO many cute cards and other random papery crap that I think are SO cute but have absolutely no use for.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 15, 2013)

> @BagLady Â i totally LOOOVE getting random notebooks that are super cute and never use them.... Have you seen Target's dollar section recently? There are SO many cute cards and other random papery crap that I think are SO cute but have absolutely no use for.Â


 I love Target's dollar section. They have many cute notepads and notebooks for list obsessors like me. I have notepads/books everywhere in my house and car. And colored pens, I love them! My teen daughter told me colored pens are tweenish but I love them.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love Target's dollar section. They have many cute notepads and notebooks for list obsessors like me. I have notepads/books everywhere in my house and car. And colored pens, I love them! My teen daughter told me colored pens are tweenish but I love them.
Tip:  If you work in an office with a bunch of guys, they WILL NOT steal your pens if they are purple, pink, glittery, or some combination of those three attributes, even if the ink itself is plain old black or blue.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Tip: Â If you work in an office with a bunch of guys, they WILL NOT steal your pens if they are purple, pink, glittery, or some combination of those three attributes, even if the ink itself is plain old black or blue. Â


 Ahh so true! I'm a stay at home mom so I only have to worry about my 7 year old daughter stealing them. Surprisingly, neither my husband, my 17 yo daughter, nor 14 yo son want them.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 15, 2013)

What scents do you like:

I love sweet scents, like when you walk into a candy shop and can smell the fresh waffle cones, one of my favorite perfumes is Aquolina Pink Sugar. I also love floral and earthy scents, in general I love perfume and perfume samples!

What scents do you not like:

Blueberry scents, because I'm allergic to blueberry. Cinnamon and Lavender scents.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

Lipstick/lipgloss/lipliner. I just don't use them at all =/ I always stick to chapstick/lip butter!
 

What makeup item do you use every day:

Primer, foundation, blush, black eyeliner, mascara. A lot of the time I use my Naked 2 palette as well.

What colors do you avoid:

Bright colors and neons. And Pink! Ever since I was a little girl I have refused to wear pink because all the other girls liked pink lol (I'm a purple girl)

How would you describe your style of makeup? 

Kind of classic style

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

I have make up from all different brands. Even if I got something I already have I would probably still love it lol

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
I don't mind as long as they are still good! I love samples and hoard them like a crazy lady!!! I love face moisturizer and perfume samples!!!

What kind of extras would make your day?
I would probably pee my pants with excitement if my SS made me a Z-Palette! I love Candy too lol ummmm probably if they threw in a $1 hotwheel/matchbox car for my 3 year old son =] That would be so sweet.


What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)
Mascara, I use so much of it and I am still in search of my holy grail!

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
I would pick Sephora so I could by myself the Lavanila pure vanilla small deodorant hahahaha I have an obsession with mini everything! That is why I love deluxe size samples!! I also travel a lot too so it helps when the items aren't huge!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm loving the Whovian love on here! I love me some Dr. Who! Flavors? Mint chocolate for the win. I love the smell of gingerbread but not the taste, &amp; eggnog &amp; I have never gotten along well.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

> Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?


 Mint/chocolate, Peppermint ice cream is my all time favorite Ice Cream and I don't really ever eat any other type of ice cream.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

> I keep meaning to drop this here but keep forgetting. Â For fandom-oriented tea drinkers: http://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/fandoms.html And in related news: http://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/fandom_sets.html


 Cancel all of my previous wishlist items, hand over the teas!!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 15, 2013)

[@]BagLady[/@] I love office supplies. I'm trying to convince our office manager that the post it note holder that is shaped like a purse is a legitimate office need.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 15, 2013)

What kind of extras would make your day?

Addition to earlier answer - warm fuzzy socks, infinity scarf, warm pretty hat, or a small toy or treats for my cat

Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?

Not really, but I could use a pretty compact mirror for my purse.  I love the Cinderella one, but missed out on it.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???

Sephora - one of the Tarte or Too Faced holiday sets - I don't have anything from these brands and hear good things about them

Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?

Hot Mulled Apple Cider


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 15, 2013)

So is anyone else going to stay up uber late tonight in hopes of catching a glimpse of the official PM from [@]zadidoll[/@] with our Santee's name &amp; info inside? The pressure is on Zadi! We are like rabid wolves waiting for our dinner! Ha ha ha. JK I know it will take a lot of time for you to get it all sorted out for us. I can be patient. I'm just SO excited!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So is anyone else going to stay up uber late tonight in hopes of catching a glimpse of the official PM from @zadidoll with our Santee's name &amp; info inside? The pressure is on Zadi! We are like rabid wolves waiting for our dinner! Ha ha ha. JK

I know it will take a lot of time for you to get it all sorted out for us. I can be patient. I'm just SO excited!
Lol I probably will! I can't wait to see who my SS is and re-read their wishlist (I say re-read because I've practically read everyone's list hahaha)


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

> [@]BagLady[/@] I love office supplies. I'm trying to convince our office manager that the post it note holder that is shaped like a purse is a legitimate office need.


 I tried to convince mine that I needed the tape dispenser shaped like a high heel. Lol. Must find purse post it holder now....


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

> I love Target's dollar section. They have many cute notepads and notebooks for list obsessors like me. I have notepads/books everywhere in my house and car. And colored pens, I love them! My teen daughter told me colored pens are tweenish but I love them.


 I LOVE colored pens too. I've been using them since I was a tween but at 31 I still adore them. Black pens are so boring and don't stand out on black and white printed paper.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

> I keep meaning to drop this here but keep forgetting. Â For fandom-oriented tea drinkers: http://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/fandoms.html And in related news: http://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/fandom_sets.html


 I had no idea these existed. Sooo cool! I love tea but this makes it even better. Thanks for sharing!!! Holiday flavor? Gingerbread, chocolate/peppermint or hot apple cider. Actually anything really except egg nog.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What scents do you like:

I love sweet scents, like when you walk into a candy shop and can smell the fresh waffle cones, one of my favorite perfumes is Aquolina Pink Sugar. I also love floral and earthy scents, in general I love perfume and perfume samples!

What scents do you not like:

Blueberry scents, because I'm allergic to blueberry. Cinnamon and Lavender scents.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

Lipstick/lipgloss/lipliner. I just don't use them at all =/ I always stick to chapstick/lip butter!

What makeup item do you use every day:

Primer, foundation, blush, black eyeliner, mascara. A lot of the time I use my Naked 2 palette as well.

What colors do you avoid:

Bright colors and neons. And Pink! Ever since I was a little girl I have refused to wear pink because all the other girls liked pink lol (I'm a purple girl)

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Kind of classic style

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

I wouldn't say a lot of one brand in regards to make up.  BUt I do end to lean on the higher end stuff, but I do have some Palladio and NYX items as well.

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
If they are still good, I am okay with them as extra.

What kind of extras would make your day?
Probably little nail polish minis and little cute extras from Target.  I love Target!!!!


What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)
Jumbo Lip Pencils.  I use them every day.  I like them better than glosses or lipsticks.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
I would pick Sephora simpoly because I do most of my shopping at Ulta so it would be something different for me.  I would either buy a lip product by OCC or a NARS jumbo lip pencil.
Lol I think you forgot to change the answers on the first couple of questions , my answers are still on there lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I noticed that.  Went back and fixed it already!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Lol I thought it was funny, I almost did the same thing earlier! haha


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 15, 2013)

I added these questions and answers to my Secret Santa Wishlist Classified, so that you (My Secret Santa) don't have to wade through all these posts.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES, YES, YES, YES ...to True Blood

YES True Blood! I also love once upon a time!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Also I recently saw the new show "Dracula" and loving it...And "Downtown Abbey" - total Brit geek here. That's another thing if your my SS or anyone really, I would love to know what shows/movies you think I should check out.
I also LOOOOVE Downton Abbey and am intrigued by Dracula so far.  I'd also love a list of shows to check out!

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?
Um, all holiday flavors are 100% ok but I am not a fan of candy canes (peppermint is great though, just the canes in particular bug me).

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @BagLady i totally LOOOVE getting random notebooks that are super cute and never use them....

Yes, like a lot of you I love cute cards and notebooks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I LOVE colored pens too. I've been using them since I was a tween but at 31 I still adore them. Black pens are so boring and don't stand out on black and white printed paper.
YES.  My coworker and I got our office to order us some for when we do edits on papers.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I posted it and was like darn....my excitement of all of this is keeping me from focusing!!!  Can't wait for it.
LOL The excitement is killing me too!! I am so happy I'm doing it this year!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't wait to find out who my secret santa giftee is tomorrow!  I have so many posts to catch up on!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@BagLady I love office supplies. I'm trying to convince our office manager that the post it note holder that is shaped like a purse is a legitimate office need.
@chelsealady

HA HA! I actually have that post it note holder. I bought it at Michaels with a 40% off coupon. It's SO cute! There's also a compact one that is ADORABLE!

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @BagLady i totally LOOOVE getting random notebooks that are super cute and never use them.... Have you seen Target's dollar section recently? There are SO many cute cards and other random papery crap that I think are SO cute but have absolutely no use for.
@usofjessamerica

I have a serious notebook addiction. I love back to school time (even though I haven't been in school in AGES) just to buy new cute notebooks.

Yea I just hit up the Target Dollar section. I brought my sister along and apparently she never stops at the Dollar SEction (GASP) and she had handsfull of stuff and asked my "why did you bring me here" LOL! uhm because it's the best part of Target!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 15, 2013)

What scents do you like:

I'm actually picky with scents.  For candles I like clean linen, or gardenia, I would call them clean scents.  

What scents do you not like:

I don't like overly flowery and I hate anything food scented!

What makeup item can you not use at all:

I don't think there is anything I can't use at all.
 

What makeup item do you use every day:

lipstick, eyeliner and mascara.  

What colors do you avoid:

Bright colors, like electric blue.  

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Classic with some trendy thrown in.

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

Not really.  

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
I wouldn't mind them.

What kind of extras would make your day?
Anything chocolate.  I do love dark chocolate covered pretzels!


What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)
I would say lipstick.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
I would buy the Naked 3 palette, but since it's not out yet, I've been eyeing up the Too Faced Naked Rebel palette.  I bought one for my daughter, and I'm wishing I had bought myself one while it was on sale!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2013)

Last day! I'm finishing up the lists of those I have today so I'll be sending out info all day tomorrow.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 15, 2013)

> Last day! I'm finishing up the lists of those I have today so I'll be sending out info all day tomorrow.


 Woohoo! I'm so pumped!!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last day! I'm finishing up the lists of those I have today so I'll be sending out info all day tomorrow.
YAY!! I'm so excited =]


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 15, 2013)

*If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?*

If you are crafty, feel free to craft something. I would love to receive something that is a local specialty, unless it's beer. I also love candles, scarfs and anything decorative you think every person should have in their house. I like most candy/ sweets, especially chocolate and macaroons as well as tea. Here is something: We collect rubberduckies.

Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?

Can't think of one.

Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?
from any of those it would be chocolate mint....I like most Christmas cookies and apple cider.

I also added the list as comment to the Secret Santa wishlist so my secret santa does not have to search through all the pages if time does not allow it. Considering there is over 100 people who signed upm there is a very good chance a few of them did not even see all the questions we came up with. Just a thought.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?


 Chocolate mint hands down. I don't care for gingerbread or egg nog.


> Last day! I'm finishing up the lists of those I have today so I'll be sending out info all day tomorrow.


 Thank you for all the work you put into this!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Last day! I'm finishing up the lists of those I have today so I'll be sending out info all day tomorrow.


 Can't wait!! I plan on finishing all my Christmas and Holiday shopping by the end of the month.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I also added the list as comment to the Secret Santa wishlist so my secret santa does not have to search through all the pages if time does not allow it. Considering there is over 100 people who signed upm there is a very good chance a few of them did not even see all the questions we came up with. Just a thought.

Great idea!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2013)

Funny thing: I realized that a lot of these were already addressed in my list! I'm just going to tack the ones I didn't already answer on the end. I have a serious case of SQUIRREL!, so it would behoove Santees to just put all of this stuff in their own lists so I don't get distracted and sidetracked going through all of these posts. One list on one post = focused attention!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Great idea!
I will do this too especially because I answered many of the questions individually!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Funny thing: I realized that a lot of these were already addressed in my list! I'm just going to tack the ones I didn't already answer on the end. I have a serious case of SQUIRREL!, so it would behoove Santees to just put all of this stuff in their own lists so I don't get distracted and sidetracked going through all of these posts. One list on one post = focused attention!


 I don't know if I am not looking in the right spots but I do not see anything in your list. Actually, I am having issues finding the list. Do you have to be on a desktop?


----------



## QueenJane (Nov 15, 2013)

Great idea---i just added it to my description!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2013)

> I don't know if I am not looking in the right spots but I do not see anything in your list. Actually, I am having issues finding the list. Do you have to be on a desktop?


 I couldn't figure out how get the official list to work the way I wanted it to work, so I bailed on that and just created a second classified. It's in my signature, and I think you do need to view the desktop version in order to see signatures. You can also see if someone has created a classified (Secret Santa or just trades/sales) by going to the profile and clicking on the Threads Started option (I think that's how you get to it). Once things go live and official, maybe we should have another thread with just our wishlist links posted there. No discussion, just the links.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 15, 2013)

> I couldn't figure out how get the official list to work the way I wanted it to work, so I bailed on that and just created a second classified. It's in my signature, and I think you do need to view the desktop version in order to see signatures. You can also see if someone has created a classified (Secret Santa or just trades/sales) by going to the profile and clicking on the Threads Started option (I think that's how you get to it). Once things go live and official, maybe we should have another thread with just our wishlist links posted there. No discussion, just the links.


 That's a great idea.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 15, 2013)

> I LOVE colored pens too. I've been using them since I was a tween but at 31 I still adore them. Black pens are so boring and don't stand out on black and white printed paper.


Yes!!! Colored pens and felt tip marker pens LOVE!!! I use them at work and somehow they always go missing. Hate boring black pens, and that's pretty much all that's left once all my employees use up all my pretties!!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?
Gingerbread. I &lt;3 anything that smells/tastes like gingerbread.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 15, 2013)

I love all these questions you guys came up with.  I am adding these to my secret santa list.  I can't wait to find out who my SS is!  I have birchbox points, coupons, and lists burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 15, 2013)

Omg seriously missed ONE day of reading this thread (so incredibly busy at work yesterday) and I feel like I missed a TON of info. Trying to catch up. Here's my answers to most of the questions. I know I missed some others, but I'll have to go back and read through again. Ahhh! I can't miss another day of thread reading though! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? -General favorite colors: Turquoise shades, purples, hot pinks, gray and black. -Makeup colors: For eyes I love neutrals like sand, tan, almost peachy colors that have shimmer but not glitter and also smokey colors like silver, light slate type colors. For lips I love sheers, light pinks, peachy or anything that gives just the slightest hint of color or clear is good too. Nail polish is all fair game except maybe yellow. Cheeks any color that will really show up, I have olive tan skin tone and sometimes blush just doesn't show up on me. No green at all for any makeup. I'm too olive and I'll end up looking like Kermit the Frog. Mascara, just black. No colors. I can't do it. Lol. Eyeliner, black, dark brown and I haven't used colored eyeliner before because I just don't know if it's me. But I kinda want to try it. I have very light icy blue eyes so I don't really know what would look good without looking insane. What colors do you use most in your home decoration? -My homes living room is turquoises, light tiffany blues, tans, browns. Dark brown/black furniture and hardwood floor. Kitchen all kinds of fun bright colors, Fiestaware in every color pretty much can't go wrong. Bedroom is pretty much same colors as living room with a touch of pale yellow. Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? -I have a lot of a variety. But even if I have a lot of something, that means I love it and can always use more. So even if I already have something, I'd never be upset with receiving another  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you: a)prefer everything wrapped individually or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at -I'm fine with either. I understand some people are crafty or good with wrapping. So it's really up to my secret Santa. AND would you prefer to: a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) tear everything open like a mad woman -I'm a mad woman. Nothing slow and methodical about me. Lol. What scents do you like: -I like clean, earthy (not patchouli earthy, more like sandalwood earthy) fresh type scents. I like floral but not overpowering girly floral smells. Love lavender and herbal type scents. What scents do you not like: -I don't have a very sensitive nose but ugh I hate old lady powdery smells. Gag!!! What makeup item can you not use at all: -lipstick and lip liner. Not happening. What makeup item do you ise every day: -liquid eyeliner pens, black mascara, blush, mineral powder foundation, eyebrow product, and eyeshadow. What colors do you avoid: Green! I like green but I can't wear green clothes or green makeup. I'm too olive. I had to wear a green and navy plaid skirt and green sweater for my uniform almost my entire schooling K-12. So never ever again. How would you describe your style of makeup? -Classic and glam. But classic glam if that makes sense. Like old Hollywood maybe? I work in fashion so nothing scares me but sometimes I like more classic makeup with the more trendy, crazy fashion I sometimes wear. But on my days off, makeup stays the same and I'm wearing yoga leggings and gym clothes. What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? -I'm cool with whatever. And I'm good with swatched things as long as I'm not getting a gross half used something. What kind of extras would make your day? -Non makeup related extras like candles, candy, chocolate, anything local to you, colored pens/felt tip markers, infinity scarf, kitty treats/toys. What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) -Black liquid pen type eyeliners You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy??? -This is so hard. I love so many things. Hmmmm. Probably Kate Spade or Tory Burch and I would put it towards a new makeup bag that is big enough to hold my daily makeup but small enough to carry in my (huge) handbag. Lol.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 15, 2013)

This is the first time I've peeked at MUT all day! I was obsessed with this thread yesterday and got nothing done. Lol!! So many things to answer but... I..must....not....give....in...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

I think my main question or request would be for everyone to fill in their profiles a little! I want to be able to get my SS something they really want but I don't just want to see their wishlist, I want to feel like I am getting something for a friend...

So my question is:

Would everyone please add a bit of personal info to their profile?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my main question or request would be for everyone to fill in their profiles a little! I want to be able to get my SS something they really want but I don't just want to see their wishlist, I want to feel like I am getting something for a friend...

So my question is:

Would everyone please add a bit of personal info to their profile? 
I'll second that request!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll second that request!
I mean, I don't want to sound like a jerk but I want to feel a connection when buying for my SS, I don't just want to pick from a list of items that they request, ya know? Otherwise this is just charity and not that much fun....

No offense to anyone and this isn't directed at anyone either, I just think it is an important aspect of Secret Santa that might be overlooked due to excitement over wish lists...


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 15, 2013)

I need to complete my profile, add these questions to my ss list, and answer a few more tonight. So excited. Can I call off work tomorrow to await the announcement!????


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need to complete my profile, add these questions to my ss list, and answer a few more tonight. So excited. Can I call off work tomorrow to await the announcement!????
If you call off work can you give my professor a call also?


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my main question or request would be for everyone to fill in their profiles a little! I want to be able to get my SS something they really want but I don't just want to see their wishlist, I want to feel like I am getting something for a friend...

So my question is:

Would everyone please add a bit of personal info to their profile? 
I've done this as well now. 

Watch me get someone as my SS who isn't a stalker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All these answers then for nothing!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my main question or request would be for everyone to fill in their profiles a little! I want to be able to get my SS something they really want but I don't just want to see their wishlist,* I want to feel like I am getting something for a friend*...

So my question is:

Would everyone please add a bit of personal info to their profile? 
Me too, but only because I'm pathetically lonely and wanna pretend I have one


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean, I don't want to sound like a jerk but I want to feel a connection when buying for my SS, I don't just want to pick from a list of items that they request, ya know? Otherwise this is just charity and not that much fun....

No offense to anyone and this isn't directed at anyone either, I just think it is an important aspect of Secret Santa that might be overlooked due to excitement over wish lists...
I think that's sweet of you.  You're basically wanting to give your SS something that feels personal and that you know she'll enjoy.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too, but only because I'm pathetically lonely and wanna pretend I have one





HAHAHAHA! I may have plenty of friends but for some reason none of them appreciate makeup, which to me is as bad as having no friends.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mean, I don't want to sound like a jerk but I want to feel a connection when buying for my SS, I don't just want to pick from a list of items that they request, ya know? Otherwise this is just charity and not that much fun....

No offense to anyone and this isn't directed at anyone either, I just think it is an important aspect of Secret Santa that might be overlooked due to excitement over wish lists...
I think most people who are posting feel that way, actually.  I don't think it's exactly charity either way though-- everyone is choosing to take their $25, which they do have, and spend it on someone else, instead of on themselves, in order to get the same $25 back, but with an element of surprise.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've done this as well now. 

Watch me get someone as my SS who isn't a stalker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All these answers then for nothing!
I thought we were all stalkers.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that's sweet of you.  You're basically wanting to give your SS something that feels personal and that you know she'll enjoy.
Thank you! That's exactly how I mean it too! I am more than willing to get my SS something off of their wishlist but I also want to throw in things that would mean a lot to them. For instance, if I got @tweakabell (who, I believe her husband is deployed) I would send her something inspiring and possibly military related.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Army-contracted helicopter mechanic. Gone 4-8 months at a time, lives on a base in Afghanistan. I try to be very careful to make it clear he's not in service (not that we didn't fucking try, but that's a whole other story. Now they just have to pay out the nose for him, hehehe sorry poetic justice made me mad for a second).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Army-contracted helicopter mechanic. Gone 4-8 months at a time, lives on a base in Afghanistan. I try to be very careful to make it clear he's not in service (not that we didn't fucking try, but that's a whole other story. Now they just have to pay out the nose for him, hehehe sorry poetic justice made me mad for a second).
Well, service or not, he is still doing something that helps serve our military, which is honorable as well....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

And in that case, I would still send you something along the lines of being awesome for being so patient!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

I know, I'm so proud of him. He's such a good guy. I have no idea what God I pleased to get him


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, I'm so proud of him. He's such a good guy. I have no idea what God I pleased to get him




I think I just got a cavity.... that is so sweet!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 15, 2013)

> I thought we were all stalkers. :ninja:


Agreed lol


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh yea I know we're the high school sweetheart gag me couple. I don't believe I've been married 8 yrs.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

> Oh yea I know we're the high school sweetheart gag me couple. I don't believe I've been married 8 yrs.


 My husband and I are high school sweethearts as well! We've almost been married 5 years now.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 15, 2013)

So many posts!  I finally caught up on reading all the posts!  I will update my list with questions later today.  I'm so excited for tomorrow to find out who my SS is


----------



## missemiee (Nov 15, 2013)

> My husband and I are high school sweethearts as well! We've almost been married 5 years now.


Ahhh me too! My husband and I are also HS sweethearts. Been together for 15 years, but only married for just a little over a year now. It's crazy to think we've been in each other's lives for exactly half of our own lives.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhh me too! My husband and I are also HS sweethearts. Been together for 15 years, but only married for just a little over a year now. It's crazy to think we've been in each other's lives for exactly half of our own lives.
Annnnd people say high school love doesn't last. pssshhhhhh!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

You ladies were clearly better judges of men than I was in high school!  I thank my lucky stars that I didn't marry my high school (or college) boyfriend.  I don't think I knew who I was or what I wanted yet.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Yay, we do still exist! We've been best friends for 12 years. People kept telling me when we got married that we were too young, I've now been married longer than almost every other person in my family.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhh me too! My husband and I are also HS sweethearts. Been together for 15 years, but only married for just a little over a year now. It's crazy to think we've been in each other's lives for exactly half of our own lives.
I love your SS wish list. It's written in a way that really expresses a lot about your character/personality.  So fun.  Oh, and I'm almost 32 but dreaded turning 30 too.  Truth is being in your thirties is really great.  You'll see.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2013)

I didn't marry my HS sweetheart but I did marry the guy I met when I was 18 (we met like a month into when I started college). We have been married 11 years. If anyone had told me I would meet my husband at 18 I would have laughed but somehow it works! Still is crazy to me when i think about it too much though!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You ladies were clearly better judges of men than I was in high school!  I thank my lucky stars that I didn't marry my high school (or college) boyfriend.  I don't think I knew who I was or what I wanted yet.    
I tell my hubby it's cuz I broke him in. He's custom fit for my craziness now, so he can't escape me MWAHAHAHA.

I think most people wouldn't want to marry anyone they knew in high school. I'm FB friends with some of the people I knew and they still haven't grown up.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 15, 2013)

I met my hubby when I was 19. We dated for 2 weeks, got engaged, he left for basic training two days later &amp; came back 3 days before our wedding. . . Left the day after &amp; we FINALLY got to start being together 4 months later after he deployed. Now almost 13 years &amp; too many deployments to count, we are as happy as we can be with 6 kids &amp; our whole lives ahead of us. My motto is "when you know, you know, so why put it off til later?" Best 12 years of my life!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I met my hubby when I was 19. We dated for 2 weeks, got engaged, he left for basic training two days later &amp; came back 3 days before our wedding. . . Left the day after &amp; we FINALLY got to start being together 4 months later after he deployed. Now almost 13 years &amp; too many deployments to count, we are as happy as we can be with 6 kids &amp; our whole lives ahead of us. My motto is "when you know, you know, so why put it off til later?" Best 12 years of my life!
That is movie-quality romantic!

I LOVE your new avatar pic.  Your family is adorable!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

OMGoodness 6? I babysit for my friend who has 4 plus my little girl and they can drive me insane. No way could I handle 6.





I bow down to your patience


----------



## missemiee (Nov 15, 2013)

> I love your SS wish list. It's written in a way that really expresses a lot about your character/personality. Â So fun. Â Oh, and I'm almost 32 but dreaded turning 30 too. Â Truth is being in your thirties is really great. Â You'll see.


Lol I hope you're right. It's just a number. I keep telling myself that. But seriously where did my 20's go?! A lot has happened in a decade but I seriously can't believe how fast it's gone looking back. Wahhhhh.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol I hope you're right. It's just a number. I keep telling myself that. But seriously where did my 20's go?! A lot has happened in a decade but I seriously can't believe how fast it's gone looking back. Wahhhhh.
Time does seem to fly now.  I long for those summers as a kid that felt like an eternity.  I think if I had one wish it'd be to add a few extra hours to every day.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 15, 2013)

> I met my hubby when I was 19. We dated for 2 weeks, got engaged, he left for basic training two days later &amp; came back 3 days before our wedding. . . Left the day after &amp; we FINALLY got to start being together 4 months later after he deployed. Now almost 13 years &amp; too many deployments to count, we are as happy as we can be with 6 kids &amp; our whole lives ahead of us. My motto is "when you know, you know, so why put it off til later?" Best 12 years of my life!


6 kids!!! Omgggggg. God bless you! You must have the patience of a saint! Even though we've been together 15 years, we don't have kids...people can't believe it.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol I hope you're right. It's just a number. I keep telling myself that. But seriously where did my 20's go?! A lot has happened in a decade but I seriously can't believe how fast it's gone looking back. Wahhhhh.
At 27, this is what I'm starting to feel. In Jun I'll have been out of HS a decade and other than a marriage and a kid I have nothing to show for it. I didn't get to finish my schooling. I've never even held down a real job for more than 6 months. I have no idea where the time went *sigh*


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 15, 2013)

My husband and I met my first year in college. I was 18 &amp; had just been dumped by my bad boy 9 years older first boyfriend. Everyone thought he was my rebound guy, especially since he is my total opposite. I tend to be really shy, serious and sometimes neurotic while my husband is very outgoing, easy going and almost always joking. Turns out he was the perfect person for me, I needed someone like him to balance me out. We moved in together 6 months after we met &amp; married a year later. We've been married for 6 years now.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Aww, I'm loving all the love!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww, I'm loving all the love!
Me too.  "Can you feel the love tonight?" just popped into my head.  Apparently I should be at home watching Lion King instead of at work


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Um you should always be watching a Disney movie instead of working, but that might just be my opinion


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At 27, this is what I'm starting to feel. In Jun I'll have been out of HS a decade and other than a marriage and a kid I have nothing to show for it. I didn't get to finish my schooling. I've never even held down a real job for more than 6 months. I have no idea where the time went *sigh*
I am the opposite.  My professional life and schooling went very well, my love life is a mess.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll second that request!
I mean, I don't want to sound like a jerk but I want to feel a connection when buying for my SS, I don't just want to pick from a list of items that they request, ya know? Otherwise this is just charity and not that much fun....

No offense to anyone and this isn't directed at anyone either, I just think it is an important aspect of Secret Santa that might be overlooked due to excitement over wish lists...


That's exactly what I tried to do, and exactly why! I tried to make my list a "guideline" so they could see the kinds of things I like, see something, and think "I bet she'd love that" rather than "Oh, I'll get this then." Makes it so much more fun for me!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am the opposite.  My professional life and schooling went very well, my love life is a mess.
I'm the same. My love life has always lagged behind my professional life. I'm 26, and I don't think I've ever had a boyfriend last more than 3 months.

I'm the oddball in my family...I have 6 female cousins between 20 &amp; 25, and they're all married and/or have children.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love your SS wish list. It's written in a way that really expresses a lot about your character/personality.  So fun.  Oh, and I'm almost 32 but dreaded turning 30 too.  Truth is being in your thirties is really great.  You'll see.
Lol I hope you're right. It's just a number. I keep telling myself that. But seriously where did my 20's go?! A lot has happened in a decade but I seriously can't believe how fast it's gone looking back. Wahhhhh. I know what you mean...I always say age doesn't matter, etc....but I will be 30 in a few months and WHAT? How am I almost 30?!?!?


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

YAY, loving the strong, successful women vibe too! I think we all tend to be too hard on ourselves if we don't have everything locked down. I wish I'd made finishing school more of a priority but I know why I didn't... I have no idea what I want to be when I grow up



What do you gals do?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm the same. My love life has always lagged behind my professional life. I'm 26, and I don't think I've ever had a boyfriend last more than 3 months.

I'm the oddball in my family...I have 6 female cousins between 20 &amp; 25, and they're all married and/or have children. 
That could ALWAYS change.  I did the school and career thing and then met an amazing guy, who had also been doing the school and career thing. We met each other online just as we both realized we wanted and were ready to share our lives with a partner.  I was 30, he was 36.  We're all on different time lines.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY, loving the strong, successful women vibe too! I think we all tend to be too hard on ourselves if we don't have everything locked down. I wish I'd made finishing school more of a priority but I know why I didn't... I have no idea what I want to be when I grow up



What do you gals do?
I take care of severe special needs children in a healthcare facility...I am lagging behind in my career AND love life, but oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I met my hubby when I was 19. We dated for 2 weeks, got engaged, he left for basic training two days later &amp; came back 3 days before our wedding. . . Left the day after &amp; we FINALLY got to start being together 4 months later after he deployed. Now almost 13 years &amp; too many deployments to count, we are as happy as we can be with 6 kids &amp; our whole lives ahead of us. My motto is "when you know, you know, so why put it off til later?" Best 12 years of my life!
this is so sweet!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I take care of severe special needs children in a healthcare facility...I am lagging behind in my career AND love life, but oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That is not lagging behind... that's an amazing job!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2013)

i leave for a couple hours for a Brazilian and brow wax and some work...and I have like 50 new things to read.




i'll catch up!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm not sure I'd call that lagging, sounds like you perform a much needed service and do something I KNOW I couldn't do.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

@yousoldtheworld What lipstick are you wearing in your pic?  I love it big time.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i leave for a couple hours for a Brazilian and brow wax and some work...and I have like 50 new things to read.



i'll catch up!
haha I know right?! I've been at school/work all day, and I logged on and there were 134 posts! I love it


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 15, 2013)

I was looking for a 'template' of questions and couldn't find one. So this is what I was able to cobble together!

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?What scents do you like:What scents do you not like:What makeup item can you not use at all:

What makeup item do you use every day:What colors do you avoid:How would you describe your style of makeup?
 

What  NON- makeup or beauty-related item,  would you be over -the-moon to see in your package?  

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?What kind of extras would make your day?

What designs are you geared towards? (eg motifs, characters, themes, styles)

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)You just won a $50 giftcard to [Insert your favorite beauty store here]. What's the first thing you want to buy???


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

What holiday items do you prefer chocolate/chocolate mint, gingerbread or eggnog?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @yousoldtheworld What lipstick are you wearing in your pic?  I love it big time.
Thanks, it's the Be a Bombshell crayon in Shameless I got in Ipsy this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, it's the Be a Bombshell crayon in Shameless I got in Ipsy this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ah, December will be my first Ipsy.  I'm going to add that to my wantlist for swaps.  Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I take care of severe special needs children in a healthcare facility...I am lagging behind in my career AND love life, but oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That is not lagging behind... that's an amazing job!


Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure I'd call that lagging, sounds like you perform a much needed service and do something I KNOW I couldn't do.

I love it and them, but I guess it's kind of lagging just when it comes to obtaining financial security! I have a hard time imagining doing anything else, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I love it and them, but I guess it's kind of lagging just when it comes to obtaining financial security! I have a hard time imagining doing anything else, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think it's sad that our culture defines success in financial terms.  Success to me is having a job (or calling) you truly love and being happy.  I have a job that helps me pay my student loans and only hope some day that I'll find one that I truly love, like it sounds like you do.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

Makeup: neutrals.

Clothing: black, navy, dark grey. OR preppy pops of color.

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? Deep blues and WhiteDo you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

Smashbox (their foundation/concealers really fit my undertone)

Butter London and OPI polishesWhat scents do you like:

Everything from Diptyque, except Lierre (it's too ivy/grassy). Love florals/rose/citrus.What scents do you not like: musky/spice/earthWhat makeup item can you not use at all:

glittery stuff - I just can't

What makeup item do you use every day: foundation, concealer, powder, mascaraWhat colors do you avoid: Anything that cannot be used on a 'natural' lookHow would you describe your style of makeup? conservative, neutral/natural/minimal
 

What  NON- makeup or beauty-related item,  would you be over -the-moon to see in your package? decants of special single malt scotches or whiskies, fall/winter candles, tastes of your local charcuterie, cheese, jams, etc.   

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? Unsealed samples are fine. I'm okay with prepared decants of perfumes. Would not prefer decants of other makeup stuff though.What kind of extras would make your day?


Your tested, 100% loved and amazing pastry recipe. Any type of pastry or bread recipe. Tell me the story behind it, and why it is so good. If you could include a finished sample, that would be even better.
Your favorite pre-packaged snack or candy. 


What designs are you geared towards? (eg motifs, characters, themes, styles)

simple clean lines. I'm a big fan of crate &amp; barrel, pottery barn, design within reach and ikea. But I do have a quirky love for my four pet chickens.What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) NARS stick concealers in Ginger and BiscuitYou just won a $50 giftcard to [Insert your favorite beauty store here]. What's the first thing you want to buy???

Skincare stuff for hyperpigmentation, exfoliation, large pores, facial moisturizers. Recently got into hot cloth cleansers, so now I'm on the lookout!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 15, 2013)

> I was looking for a 'template' of questions and couldn't find one. So this is what I was able to cobble together! What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? I like neutral colors What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? Brown/tans Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? Probably the most is from benefit. What scents do you like? I'm not a huge perfume wearer but I have Harvey prince skinny chic and dolce and gabbana l'eau. No clue what "notes" those fragrances have in them. What scents do you not like? I'm not too sure, I'm a nurse and we can't wear perfume at work, so I'm not really into fragrance that much. What makeup item can you not use at all? Mascara. I've got a ton!! What makeup item do you use every day? Primer, foundation, lip stick, blush, bronzer, eye liner, eye shadow, mascara, finishing powder What colors do you avoid? No red or orange lippies. Everything else is fair game. How would you describe your style of makeup? Conservative Â What Â NON- makeup or beauty-related item, Â would you be over -the-moon to see in your package? Chocolate, or fruity scented candles. What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? As long as they are unused it's fine. What kind of extras would make your day? Chocolate or tea What designs are you geared towards? (eg motifs, characters, themes, styles) Nothing in particular. What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? Â (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) Eye makeup remover. You just won a $50 giftcard to sephora or BIrchbox What's the first thing you want to buy??? Foundation. I'm still looking for my HG foundation!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel so young when reading this forum. I'm only 17! Unfortunately I have not met my true love yet like all of you beautiful romantics did. My family thinks I'm a lesbian (nothing wrong with that it's just not me). I've fallen in love before but it's always a guy that is too attractive/popular/perfect for me.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?
generally/nail polish: mint/teal/yellow/gold. makeup: I am obsessed with red lipstick!

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?
Teal/yellow ochre

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?
Stila and Benefit!  I have sooo much stila, although I only have 2 lipsticks from them (both of the red liquid lipsticks)

What scents do you like:

I really like floral scents, but ones that smell like fresh cut flowers instead of the generic "floral" that so many perfumes have.  Also, evergreen, citrus, and fresh cut grass.

What scents do you not like:
Super sweet scents

What makeup item can you not use at all:

mascara!  I have eyelash extensions, so I can't wear it.  I also don't wear a ton of eyeshadow, and avoid bold eyeshadow colors.

What makeup item do you use every day:
lipstick or blush

What colors do you avoid:
nude lips, browns

How would you describe your style of makeup?
classic red or bold lip, winged eyeliner
 

What  NON- makeup or beauty-related item,  would you be over -the-moon to see in your package?
a special treat from my SS home state!
 

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
into it

What kind of extras would make your day?

chocolate, and anything that smells like christmas

What designs are you geared towards? (eg motifs, characters, themes, styles)

geometric, chevron, ikat.  I also love Harry Potter 4ever

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)
liquid eyeliner

You just won a $50 giftcard to [Insert your favorite beauty store here]. What's the first thing you want to buy???

Glamglow's supermud clearing treatment!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 15, 2013)

OT

@gemstone How do you like the lash extensions. I bought 2 groupons from 2 different places and I plan on using the 1st one soon.


----------



## rachel1488 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just stumbled a cross this today. Had I known earlier I would have posted more and be doing this.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT

@gemstone How do you like the lash extensions. I bought 2 groupons from 2 different places and I plan on using the 1st one soon.
I love them.  Here is a thread that has more info about them/want to ask questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138412/eyelash-extensions


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 15, 2013)

> I feel so young when reading this forum. I'm only 17! Unfortunately I have not met my true love yet like all of you beautiful romantics did. My family thinks I'm a lesbian (nothing wrong with that it's just not me). I've fallen in love before but it's always a guy that is too attractive/popular/perfect for me.


 Awe don't say that! You're beautiful!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 15, 2013)

> I was looking for a 'template' of questions and couldn't find one. So this is what I was able to cobble together! What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?  I love almost any lip color. Not an eye person other than mascara and liner with maybe a pale or neutral shadow. Our house is basically part mid century part California beach with lots of books. And a toddler. What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? Oops answered the wrong question. Walls are white and pale blue and pale green.  Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? I love kiehls and bumble and bumble. And Zoya. Don't have any of the fall or winter zoyas or pixie dusts or velvets. Wouldliketo try any brands bc I'm not picky.  What scents do you like:  Atelier mistral patchouli. Saving for a bottle. I like most scents for bath and home stuff. What scents do you not like:  Not big on sweet perfumes. Hate anything from juicy bc it does not dry down well on me. What makeup item can you not use at all: Acne items or lots of eyeshadow. What makeup item do you use every day: Primer bb cream mineral veil blush mascara and tinted lip balm or gloss. What colors do you avoid:  Lime green. How would you describe your style of makeup? It must go with my hair and glasses, as in some color but not too elaborate. Â  What Â NON- makeup or beauty-related item, Â would you be over -the-moon to see in your package? Â A snack, tea, cocoa, a card, anything handmade or special to you. What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?  Sure send it along. Raid that Chanel counter. Load up on some Jo Malone lime blossom. Any body part is okay!  What kind of extras would make your day? Whatever you think I might like. I am a sentimental type and always appreciate gestures like these. What designs are you geared towards? (eg motifs, characters, themes, styles) Uh I guess penguins are one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am also an English professor so anything book related or writing related maybe. What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? Â (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) Bb creams (palest shade) and illuminating mineral veil. And primer.  You just won a $50 giftcard to [Insert your favorite beautyÂ store here]. What's the first thing you want to buy??? Whatever will give me the best gwp lol or the atelier perfume I've been saving for.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 15, 2013)

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)

Generally, I like blues, red, greens, pinks, and golds. 

Makeup wise:

Navy blue 

Dark smokey colors

Green

Silver

Neutrals

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

I'm renting a house so I don't do a lot of decorating

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

I own a lot of various brands, so no.

What scents do you like:

Fruity scents for lotions

Sexy scents for perfume

What scents do you not like:

Anything woody, earthy, too sweet, or too musky

What makeup item can you not use at all:

False Eyelashes

What makeup item do you use every day:

Everyday I use a various lippie, eyeshadow, eyeliner, and mascara

What colors do you avoid

Orange

How would you describe your style of makeup?

I range from dramatic to simple. It depends on how much time I have. 
 

What  NON- makeup or beauty-related item,  would you be over -the-moon to see in your package?

Chocolate. I LOVE chocolate.
 

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

I don't think I would mind as long as it hasn't been swatched. 

What kind of extras would make your day?

Chocolate, Christmas tree ornament 

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

Eyeliner

You just won a $50 giftcard to [Insert your favorite beauty store here]. What's the first thing you want to buy???

Sephora or Ulta! Naked 2 palette.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 15, 2013)

I just added 11 "get to know" me items to my ss classified... get stalking everyone!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

Whoever is my SS, it's your lucky day, I just got signed up for Sephora Flash!!! I hope you like lots of samples and gwp extras in your package!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whoever is my SS, it's your lucky day, I just got signed up for Sephora Flash!!! I hope you like lots of samples and gwp extras in your package!
me...me....


----------



## Last Contrast (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel so young when reading this forum. I'm only 17! Unfortunately I have not met my true love yet like all of you beautiful romantics did. My family thinks I'm a lesbian (nothing wrong with that it's just not me). I've fallen in love before but it's always a guy that is too attractive/popular/perfect for me.
Oh you sound like me at 17! I ended up meeting my husband at 23 and 12 years later we are still going strong. It'll happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel so young when reading this forum. I'm only 17! Unfortunately I have not met my true love yet like all of you beautiful romantics did. My family thinks I'm a lesbian (nothing wrong with that it's just not me). I've fallen in love before but it's always a guy that is too attractive/popular/perfect for me.
Reading this broke my heart in so many ways :/

I wish I could go back and tell my 17 year old self that I WAS attractive enough....and popular enough....and perfect enough.

And so are you


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel so young when reading this forum. I'm only 17! Unfortunately I have not met my true love yet like all of you beautiful romantics did. My family thinks I'm a lesbian (nothing wrong with that it's just not me). I've fallen in love before but it's always a guy that is too attractive/popular/perfect for me.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh you sound like me at 17! I ended up meeting my husband at 23 and 12 years later we are still going strong. It'll happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
But if it never happens, THAT IS OKAY, TOO!  I'm creeping up on 42, and it hasn't happened for me yet.  I honestly don't believe it ever will because I just don't think I'm wired that way.  All through college, I kept being assured that it would happen some day, and I kept waiting -- but as soon as I just stopped waiting, I was happier.  It still has yet to happen, but if it doesn't, that's just the way my life is supposed to go.  I am not a failure or a lonely spinster just because I don't have a boyfriend/girlfriend/husband/wife.  I'm just *me*.  Some people are *supposed* to be single forever, and THAT IS OKAY.

(This was never, *ever* said to me.  I was always told that one day, I would fall in love with someone and decide to have kids with him.  Uh, *no*.  There is no way in hell I will ever have kids.  I was also always told that I would change my mind and *want* kids.  Uh, *no*.  I always felt like the message was that there is something *wrong* with me because wanting to get married and have kids is a completely foreign concept to me, like wanting to make taxidermied dioramas of scenes from _Gigli_.  Why?  I have better things to do with my life that interest me more.  Being told I'm doing life wrong just makes me feel broken, and I may be broken, but it's sure as hell not because I don't want to get married and raise a family.)


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled? The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm super late the discussion *sorry* I'm obsessed with anything Wonder Woman and travel related. I love things that have something Paris or London related (a picture of the Eiffel Tower, etc.).

EDIT: I LOVE LOVE LOVE anything animal print (especially leopard print)!!!

My favorite shows: Downton Abby and Scandal. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?
It's a tie between egg nog &amp; mint/chocolate mint, then gingerbread.

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am the opposite.  My professional life and schooling went very well, my love life is a mess.
I'm the same. My love life has always lagged behind my professional life. I'm 26, and I don't think I've ever had a boyfriend last more than 3 months.

I'm the oddball in my family...I have 6 female cousins between 20 &amp; 25, and they're all married and/or have children. 

I'll have my Masters Degree before I turn 24...But my personal life is a hot mess. No REAL friends and I don't have anyone to call my boyfriend. My longest relationship was 3 months...but we didn't really talk for two months.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled?

The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying



Speaking for myself this would be the most amazing SS ever!  I am one of those who sees my list as more of a guideline than a rule.  I'm pretty much up for anything.  I wouldn't give up on your plan yet.  I think there are probably a few ladies who would love something like this.  So creative!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel like it's the night before Christmas!  Can't wait to find out my giftee!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking for myself this would be the most amazing SS ever!  I am one of those who sees my list as more of a guideline than a rule.  I'm pretty much up for anything.  I wouldn't give up on your plan yet.  I think there are probably a few ladies who would love something like this.  So creative!  
SECONDED.  I think I might be one of the people whose lists you feel 'wouldn't fit' but I think this looks like the awesomest thing ever, I wouldn't care what was in it!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like it's the night before Christmas!  Can't wait to find out my giftee!
Me too. I wish we had been able to find out sooner but some people have signed up just in the last couple of days so we would have missed them.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 15, 2013)

--To whoever gets me as their SS--

I would LOVE a homemade beauty advent calendar. or chocolate advent calendar.

or any combination of the two.

that is all.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled?

The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying



If someone went to the time and effort to do this, I would not care if some of the items were on my non want list.  Odds are there would be more things you would like/use vs. things you would not.  And it's the gift that keeps on giving because if you get someting that you are not crazy about, you can pass it on to someone who would love it!  People love the little beauty mini grab bags I make for birthdays, good jobs, you deserve to be recognized etc.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 15, 2013)

It's not just one persons list. But there's no gloss, no color, no neutrals, no skincare, no body wash that smells, no nail polish, no colored nail polish, no moisturizers, no mascaras, no liquid liner, no colored liner.

If we had no cash limit I'd fill it per spec of my SS and there'd be no issue. Unfortunately, there's a limit and I can't just spend everything on the calendar, so most of it has been pulled from my stashes, broken out of sets, or been a GWP.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 15, 2013)

> I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled? The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying


 I think this is the coolest idea ever! I'm telling my SS to buy whatever they want to because I think the surprise is so fun. I would love this. You are so creative!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 15, 2013)

> I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled? The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying


 Oh my God. I would love that!!!! Anybody would. You can be my ss.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 15, 2013)

I think it would be a cute idea to make a little advent calendar using extras or samples... so it wouldn't even count towards the gift. Little envelopes with the date on them strung with ribbon. You could hang it on the wall and open on per day. Each could have a little skincare sample or something. Super cute. I may do that. HAHAHA I know I personally would love it. It's a cute idea to do with the extras.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled?

The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying




Oh my gosh, how neat! I would love it too!   Seriously though, this would be awesome! I just love surprises and trying new things.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ooh I just caught up on these posts lol. I've went shopping all day at the Outlets and it took all of my will power not to start buying left and right for my SS until tomorrow. I'am also glad to hear people would like a pretty descriptive profile/lists (because I have the same request as well) to get a better idea because I felt like I was writing too much in mine




 The more I know about my SS buddy the better and more personal the gift will be and I just want to make it extra special. So to my SS buddy, be prepared for a beautiful surprise!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok here is a question. Is there any particular brand that you dislike? Like... you really don't like any (or 99%) of the products from that brand? 

My answer is (don't kill me...) Benefit. Almost every product I have tried, I hated. There are a few I haven't hated, but I didn't love them either. It's just a dud brand for me.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 15, 2013)

I really like the idea of answering all the questions so our SS can get a better idea of who we are/what we like/etc..BUT, I don't want my SS to feel backed in a corner like he/she is limited to such a narrow scope...the truth is, I'd be thrilled with anything. really.


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I met my hubby when I was 19. We dated for 2 weeks, got engaged, he left for basic training two days later &amp; came back 3 days before our wedding. . . Left the day after &amp; we FINALLY got to start being together 4 months later after he deployed. Now almost 13 years &amp; too many deployments to count, we are as happy as we can be with 6 kids &amp; our whole lives ahead of us. My motto is "when you know, you know, so why put it off til later?" Best 12 years of my life!
I met my hubby when I was 19 too.  We dated for 4 years, got married &amp; have 6 kids.  Best 18 years of my life.  So glad to see another large family on here!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled?

The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying



Speaking for myself this would be the most amazing SS ever!  I am one of those who sees my list as more of a guideline than a rule.  I'm pretty much up for anything.  I wouldn't give up on your plan yet.  I think there are probably a few ladies who would love something like this.  So creative!  

I AGREE!!! This is so cool!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not just one persons list. But there's no gloss, no color, no neutrals, no skincare, no body wash that smells, no nail polish, no colored nail polish, no moisturizers, no mascaras, no liquid liner, no colored liner.

If we had no cash limit I'd fill it per spec of my SS and there'd be no issue. Unfortunately, there's a limit and I can't just spend everything on the calendar, so most of it has been pulled from my stashes, broken out of sets, or been a GWP.
I'm in the minority that LOVES lip gloss. I love neutrals, skin care, body wash, nail polish, moisturizers, and mascaras.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here is a question. Is there any particular brand that you dislike? Like... you really don't like any (or 99%) of the products from that brand? 

My answer is (don't kill me...) Benefit. Almost every product I have tried, I hated. There are a few I haven't hated, but I didn't love them either. It's just a dud brand for me. 
I'm not a fan of benefit either. I'm not a fan of Julep's creme nail polishes, tarte lipsurgences, and drugstore eye shadows.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here is a question. Is there any particular brand that you dislike? Like... you really don't like any (or 99%) of the products from that brand? 

My answer is (don't kill me...) Benefit. Almost every product I have tried, I hated. There are a few I haven't hated, but I didn't love them either. It's just a dud brand for me. 

Alright! I'm not a big Benefit fan either. At least, not anymore. I always feel like I'm in the minority on that one, but it's nice to know there are others too, heh.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 15, 2013)

I am SO ready to start shopping. I really hope I can make my SS giftee feel super special and loved!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

The one brand, and more like the one product that I absolutely despise are Stila lip glaze. Now their stay all day eyeliners are my HG liquid liners though.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The one brand, and more like the one product that I absolutely despise are Stila lip glaze. Now their stay all day eyeliners are my HG liquid liners though.
I just got my first Stila liquid liner in the Sephora Superstars kit.... LOVE it!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my first Stila liquid liner in the Sephora Superstars kit.... LOVE it!
They are so amazing! I wish everyone could try them. I did buy the Kat Von D eyeliner set the other day but have yet to try them out, I am curious to see how they stack up. And I managed to get the Kat Von D set for $10 at the JCP sephora, so I couldn't really say no.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2013)

Whoops never mind.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 15, 2013)

Speaking of "HG" items, this would be a great question. I honestly have not found the "one" of anything yet that I can't live without, I love experimenting but often find myself going back to some products in my collection normally UD mattifying powder, Tarte maracuja oil rollerball for example and a few others.

*Q: Have you found your HG item(s)? If so what is it? *


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of "HG" items, this would be a great question. I honestly have not found the "one" of anything yet that I can't live without, I love experimenting but often find myself going back to some products in my collection normally UD mattifying powder, Tarte maracuja oil rollerball for example and a few others.

*Q: Have you found your HG item(s)? If so what is it? *
I have found my HG skincare products (Paula's Choice... especially the 2% BHA perfecting liquid), and my HG mascara is blinc Amplified...


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 15, 2013)

> Speaking of "HG" items, this would be a great question. I honestly have not found the "one" of anything yet that I can't live without, I love experimenting but often find myself going back to some products in my collection normally UD mattifying powder, Tarte maracuja oilÂ rollerball for example and a few others. *Q: Have you found your **HG** item(s)? If so what is it?Â *


 Smash box BB cream in light! I can't live without it!!!


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 15, 2013)

> --To whoever gets me as their SS-- I would LOVE a homemade beauty advent calendar. or chocolate advent calendar. or any combination of the two. that is all. :icon_chee


 I agree!!! My kids have to have chocolate advent calendars every year.


> Ok here is a question. Is there any particular brand that you dislike? Like... you really don't like any (or 99%) of the products from that brand?Â  My answer is (don't kill me...) Benefit. Almost every product I have tried, I hated. There are a few I haven't hated, but I didn't love them either. It's just a dud brand for me.Â


 I am not a huge Benefit fan either. I put it down as one of the brands I have lots of because 1) I have some small samples from Benefit and 2) I was hoping I wouldn't get many other benefit items. I do like some of their stuff, just not most


> The one brand, and more like the one product that I absolutely despise are Stila lip glaze. Now their stay all day eyeliners are my HG liquid liners though.


 I love lip gloss but do not like Stila's ip glazed.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2013)

*Q: Have you found your HG item(s)? If so what is it? *

Tarte Amazonian Clay finishing powder and Benefit's They're Real Mascara

Q: Any brand you don't like (paraphrased)?

Hmm....I want to say I've always been on the fence with Stila. It was my first love and nothing will ever beat the $10 It Girl Palette. I really haven't liked anything from them ever since.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY, loving the strong, successful women vibe too! I think we all tend to be too hard on ourselves if we don't have everything locked down. I wish I'd made finishing school more of a priority but I know why I didn't... I have no idea what I want to be when I grow up



What do you gals do?


I'm in grad school! I'm getting my masters in applied economics -- I'm in one of those 5 year BA-MS programs so I'll be all done by August right before I turn 23 and a half  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> During undergrad I was an RA, had a good handful of internships in political offices (and a semester in DC) and I worked at Starbucks (since I was 16!). I like to keep real, real busy. I have a soft job offer for a big consumer packaged goods company but nothing is real til I sign the paper, right? Until then I'm just dreaming of all the random crap I'm gonna buy 



 As far as significant others go, I've been dating my boyfriend for 2.5 years and we moved in together after dating for 6 months? All of my friends think of us as the "grown ups". He helps me swatch and pick out colors. Gotta love him.

Sorry guys! Just catching up. I think based off of the quizzes I'm going to tweak my SS wishlist/"profile" now !


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 15, 2013)

> SECONDED. Â I think I might be one of the people whose lists you feel 'wouldn't fit' but I think this looks like the awesomest thing ever, I wouldn't care what was in it!


 I agree...my SS buddy is free to hop outside my list.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here is a question. Is there any particular brand that you dislike? Like... you really don't like any (or 99%) of the products from that brand? 

My answer is (don't kill me...) Benefit. Almost every product I have tried, I hated. There are a few I haven't hated, but I didn't love them either. It's just a dud b
I haven't had much luck with benefit either.  I'm not ready to give up yet though as I've only tried the fake up and watts up.  Other than that there aren't really any brands I don't like.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 16, 2013)

Oof - I don't look online for two days and the thread explodes!

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?    To wear? deep peacock blue, plum, dark green.  Makeup - purple anything, teals, bright bold colors! 

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?   Sage green 

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?  I have a ton of Mirenesse and Urban Decay palettes, but I still have holes in my collection.  UD is my fav!  I  own naked 1, but none of the other nakeds, and love all of their lippy's and own none of them!

What scents do you like:  Citrus, cranberry, clove, spice/cinnamon pumpkin, Harvey Prince Ageless, Skinny Chic, lush citrus-y or spice-y things

What scents do you not like: vanilla, floral.  I'm pretty sensitive to fragrance, in general my fav's don't make me sneeze, but almost any other scent will 

What makeup item can you not use at all:    blush - I've got very high red in my cheeks so blush never works on me, hair serums, blow out items (I don't curl or blow dry my hair)

What makeup item do you use every day:  liquid liner and tinted moisturizer, sugar lip balm in petal or plum


What colors do you avoid: coral and warm toned reds, oranges in lipcolor (but love orange shadow)


How would you describe your style of makeup? bold, gothy, I prefer color to nuetrals, but work a corp job so I wear a lot of jewel tones and berries in more conservative configurations
 

What  NON- makeup or beauty-related item,  would you be over -the-moon to see in your package? chocolate, stuffed animals, bat related things

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? totally fine with it as long as they have been sterilized or haven't come in contact with body fluids

What kind of extras would make your day? small edible treats, something hand crafted, fingerless gloves, your favorite sci fi or fantasy book. (I have a huge book collection but would love to discover a new or lesser known author).

What designs are you geared towards? (eg motifs, characters, themes, styles)  jewel tones, celtic, sci fi, victorian or cybergoth (but not skulls or spiders), gently curved geometric shapes (like the plates in the NM Popsugar box!)

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)  starlooks precision eye liner or eyeko liner

You just won a $50 giftcard to [Insert your favorite beauty store here]. What's the first thing you want to buy???  Naked 3 palette, or a brightly colored eyeshadow set, or the sugar mini's set


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 16, 2013)

> Ok here is a question. Is there any particular brand that you dislike? Like... you really don't like any (or 99%) of the products from that brand?Â  My answer is (don't kill me...) Benefit. Almost every product I have tried, I hated. There are a few I haven't hated, but I didn't love them either. It's just a dud brand for me.Â


I'm 50/50 with benefit. I hate They're Real (smudges like a mother) but love their cream shadows and brow zing. My brand overall that I just don't like is Too Faced. I haven't even tried Shadow Insurance which seems to be their knockout. Their eyeshadows and blushes always seem chalky to me.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 16, 2013)

> Speaking of "HG" items, this would be a great question. I honestly have not found the "one" of anything yet that I can't live without, I love experimenting but often find myself going back to some products in my collection normally UD mattifying powder, Tarte maracuja oilÂ rollerball for example and a few others. *Q: Have you found your **HG** item(s)? If so what is it?Â *


 I love Tarte's Matte Lip Tints.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Nov 16, 2013)

Alright, time to jump into answering some questions...

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

Generally I like ocean-y colors like blue-greens, sea foam, navy blue but I also don't dislike any other colors

For makeup I like bright, bold lip colors and neutral eyeshadows. I like corals, reds, and wine colors for lips and beige and brown for eyes.

*What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?*

I still live at home (unfortunately) so not too much decorating yet. Hopefully I'll be moving out soon though so I can start decorating! My room currently has a lot of neutrals but I also like to throw some animal prints in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Think of it as a sort of gentlewoman's safari type room.

*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

Not especially. Recently I've been getting a lot of Urban Decay stuff. I've fallen in love with their lipstick line and want all of them!!

*What scents do you like:*

I LOVE floral scents! I like my scents to be very feminine

*What scents do you not like:*

I hate, hate, HATE rose on its own! It's okay sometimes when it's a part of a mix of scents but on its own...uck. I also don't really like tropical scents much.

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

Well, technically this is a hair product but dry shampoo. I wish I could use it but unfortunately it does nothing for me. Oh! I did think of a makeup item though! I can't wear nude lipsticks. They make me look kinda like a weird 90s hooker I think... Same thing with frosted lip colors.

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

I use liquid eyeliner every day! I love doing the cat eye look. My HG is Stila Stay All Day Liquid Eyeliner (the black one)

*What colors do you avoid:*

I tend to avoid bright colors for eyeshadow since I think they look a bit overwhelming on me but I'm all up for bright eyeliners! I avoid nude lipsticks like the plague...

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

My style of makeup changes daily but the ones I keep going back to are pinup style and a sexy librarian-ish look.

*What  NON- makeup or beauty-related item,  would you be over -the-moon to see in your package?*

Doctor Who anything! I started watching the show recently and got completely addicted! I can't believe how fast I'm getting through it. I'd also love some kind of relaxation item like bath stuff or tea or BAKERY!! Yum! I'm going into my last year of college so any relaxation things are amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

I'm totally fine with them! I don't even mind swatched items or items that have been used once or twice (as long as it's not like lipgloss or something). I'll just sanitize those bad boys and enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

I would love samples of my SS's HG items. I'm still trying to find my perfect makeup items so I love trying new things. I would also love it if, since I'm an avid reader, my SS would include a list of their favorite books.

*What designs are you geared towards? (eg motifs, characters, themes, styles)*

I really, really like nautical themed designs. It's always been my favorite. I also like nature designs.

*What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)*

I go through liquid eyeliner the quickest. I just love that stuff.

*You just won a $50 giftcard to [sephora]. What's the first thing you want to buy???*

Cologne for my fiance!! I'm trying to wean him off of Axe body spray... He's put off my the price of cologne but he'll wear it if I buy it for him or give him samples of it. He really likes Armani Code so I always get samples of it when I go to Sephora. If I got a $50 gift card to Sephora I would probably just bite the bullet and buy him a bottle.

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*

I feel that I am missing some makeup brushes from my collection that I should have. I only have an eyeshadow brush, one lip brush (unacceptable for someone who loves lip product as much as I do!), and those starter brushes for face from Bare Minerals.

*What holiday items do you prefer chocolate/chocolate mint, gingerbread or eggnog?*

Mmm.. Chocolate/chocolate mint is my favorite. I really like the smell of gingerbread. Not a huge fan of eggnog but it's okay I guess.

*Is there any particular brand that you dislike? Like... you really don't like any (or 99%) of the products from that brand?*

Benefit. Most of their products don't work very well for me.

*Have you found your HG item(s)? If so what is it?*

Stila Stay All Day Liquid Eyeliner, Urban Decay Revolution Lipstick in Naked, and DJV Fiberwig Mascara something or other. Can't remember the full name of the mascara right now but it's amazing.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have come to realize that, for me, I don't want to live my life being defined by what society thinks are important things. I don't find the same things important. I know what is important to me and what I use to measure the "success" in my life.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY, loving the strong, successful women vibe too! I think we all tend to be too hard on ourselves if we don't have everything locked down. I wish I'd made finishing school more of a priority but I know why I didn't... I have no idea what I want to be when I grow up




What do you gals do?

I work for a large consumer packaged goods company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I manage trade and customs compliance, which basically  means I keep the company out of trouble with the customs authorities, look for ways to use free trade agreements to save $$ (I'm all over the TPP discussions), provide comments to the gov't on various regulations, and serve as an internal consultant ala - hey, we want to build a new factory here, what do we need to know about shipping stuff from here to there and back again. I don't do the actual shipping, but I set up the process and then turn it over to the folks who execute it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am so excited for shopping for my secret Santa! I may have bought them some"extras" tonight.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY, loving the strong, successful women vibe too! I think we all tend to be too hard on ourselves if we don't have everything locked down. I wish I'd made finishing school more of a priority but I know why I didn't... I have no idea what I want to be when I grow up



What do you gals do?
I am a grad student working on my M.S. in Chemistry.  I am trying to get my research done so I can start writing my thesis and get my degree done this year.  I also TA for undergraduate chemistry labs which is fun and scary at the same time.  I have a husband and a little dog who is definitely my little baby.  I keep thinking of all the women I really admire and the thing they have in common is just being happy with themselves.  No matter how long you stay in school, if you're married or single, confident and happy women will always be admired.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I work for a large consumer packaged goods company  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I manage trade and customs compliance, which basically  means I keep the company out of trouble with the customs authorities, look for ways to use free trade agreements to save $$ (I'm all over the TPP discussions), provide comments to the gov't on various regulations, and serve as an internal consultant ala - hey, we want to build a new factory here, what do we need to know about shipping stuff from here to there and back again. I don't do the actual shipping, but I set up the process and then turn it over to the folks who execute it. 
@Dayo Steph CPGs FTW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Dayo Steph CPGs FTW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Indeed! I hope your job offer goes well! I've been with my current co for 13 years, eek!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 16, 2013)

Omg there are sooo many questions I don't know where to look/answer/read!!

I can't wait to find out who my SS is!!! And the advent calendar is great idea!!! If anyone wants to send me a non makeup item, I am currently on a quest for a cute animal hat (preferably a bunny one). I love hats. 

I have a couple of cute ideas for my SS hehehehe...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg there are sooo many questions I don't know where to look/answer/read!!

I can't wait to find out who my SS is!!! And the advent calendar is great idea!!! If anyone wants to send me a non makeup item, I am currently on a quest for a cute animal hat (preferably a bunny one). I love hats. 

I have a couple of cute ideas for my SS hehehehe...
Those are so cute! I wish I could pull off an adorable novelty hat like that. I've always wanted a cupcake hat!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

> Speaking of "HG" items, this would be a great question. I honestly have not found the "one" of anything yet that I can't live without, I love experimenting but often find myself going back to some products in my collection normally UD mattifying powder, Tarte maracuja oilÂ rollerball for example and a few others. *Q: Have you found your **HG** item(s)? If so what is it?Â *


 Hands down...NARS Orgasm Blush.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are so cute! I wish I could pull off an adorable novelty hat like that. I've always wanted a cupcake hat!
My short hair has made it possible for me to wear hats. Before I think I looked really bad in them lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled?

The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying



If by chance you get me, I would lose my mind (in a good way!) over a DIY advent, regardless of contents!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it would be a cute idea to make a little advent calendar using extras or samples... so it wouldn't even count towards the gift. Little envelopes with the date on them strung with ribbon. You could hang it on the wall and open on per day. Each could have a little skincare sample or something. Super cute. I may do that. HAHAHA I know I personally would love it. It's a cute idea to do with the extras.
I love the idea of doing a bunch of mini presents using samples/extras to open in the 12 days leading up to christmas or something...eeeee....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg there are sooo many questions I don't know where to look/answer/read!!

I can't wait to find out who my SS is!!! And the advent calendar is great idea!!! If anyone wants to send me a non makeup item, I am currently on a quest for a cute animal hat (preferably a bunny one). I love hats. 

I have a couple of cute ideas for my SS hehehehe...
Those are so cute! I wish I could pull off an adorable novelty hat like that. I've always wanted a cupcake hat!

I look like an idiot in all hats...so I figure I might as well go all the way, so all of my hats are silly novelty hats....bows, ears, pom pons, ear flaps...lmao


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are so cute! I wish I could pull off an adorable novelty hat like that. I've always wanted a cupcake hat!
My short hair has made it possible for me to wear hats. Before I think I looked really bad in them lol

ooooh I hope I get you, I am the queen of silly hats!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ooooh I hope I get you, I am the queen of silly hats!
We should just form a hat club.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The one brand, and more like the one product that I absolutely despise are Stila lip glaze. Now their stay all day eyeliners are my HG liquid liners though.
How do you keep it from drying out? I have a few and I love them the first week, and then they get too dry to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I look like an idiot in all hats...so I figure I might as well go all the way, so all of my hats are silly novelty hats....bows, ears, pom pons, ear flaps...lmao
I wish I could wear hats!  I am just not a fan of how they look on me, I can barely bring myself to wear them in the dead of winter when it is necessary.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Eeeeeee, I am so excited to find out my SS...I really hope I get someone versatile I can have fun with! (and please, SS gods, not someone who only wants MAC, oh please please)...Really getting excited to put together a present. It's just what I need for a mood boost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

> Eeeeeee, I am so excited to find out my SS...I really hope I get someone versatile I can have fun with! (and please, SS gods, not someone who only wants MAC, oh please please)...Really getting excited to put together a present. It's just what I need for a mood boost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ditto! And for the record. .I'm pretty much going to love my gift no matter what I get. I'm more excited about the concept and the surprise than the actual gift. I hope no one stresses over shopping for me!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eeeeeee, I am so excited to find out my SS...I really hope I get someone versatile I can have fun with! (and please, SS gods, not someone who only wants MAC, oh please please)...Really getting excited to put together a present. It's just what I need for a mood boost






Ditto! And for the record. .I'm pretty much going to love my gift no matter what I get. I'm more excited about the concept and the surprise than the actual gift. I hope no one stresses over shopping for me! 
That's how I feel, too! I never get gifts anymore, so I'll just be thrilled to have something to open and know someone thought of me and put a gift together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm just excited to do that for someone, too. My lone worry is that, like I said, I'd get someone who only wanted something like MAC, because I can't get anything like that near me and frankly I don't know crap about it so I'd be at a total loss and worried that I'd get the wrong thing since I'd have to order it online, etc. And if someone only wants something super specific, I"m terrified I'd screw it up or not be able to get it, and then they'd be bummed. I'd feel TERRIBLE.

 So hoping for a chance to be creative!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled?

The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying



IF you are my SS, I would LOVE LOVE LOVE this no matter what items are on the inside!!!! I would so totally take this! You could ignore all my dislikes (well except for my blueberry allergy lol) for this baby!! I've always wanted to do an advent calendar thingy lol


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 16, 2013)

OMG I hope people pay attention to your allergy I had horrible images of you swelling up upon touching your SS gift.

On a happier note, I wanna see who I have! I have shopping to do!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay today is the day!!! I'm so ready to go shopping!!!!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 16, 2013)

> I really like the idea of answering all the questions so our SS can get a better idea of who we are/what we like/etc..BUT, I don't want my SS to feel backed in a corner like he/she is limited to such a narrow scope...the truth is, I'd be thrilled with anything. really.


 100% AGREE!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anyone else keep stalking MUT waiting for their email or is it just me lol


----------



## angienharry (Nov 16, 2013)

> Anyone else keep stalking MUT waiting for their email or is it just me lol


 Guilty!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 16, 2013)

I have 6 kids who ALWAYS wake up at 5:30 on Saturday mornings &amp; I hate it. But of course today they are all sound asleep so I can actually sleep in &amp; instead I'm here hoping my PM will magically appear with my Santees name inside.


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Guilty!
Me too


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

> I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled? The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying


 That is the coolest idea! If you're my SS I'd be over the moon to get that even if you just put candy in each box. I think getting a mishmash of items would be really fun.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

@zadidoll are you awake yet?? Grab some coffee girl- it's going to be a long, but totally exciting and worthwhile day!!!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@zadidoll are you awake yet?? Grab some coffee girl- it's going to be a long, but totally exciting and worthwhile day!!!!
Lol!!!

I feel like today is Christmas getting to find out who my SS is!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

ooooh Ulta is doing 5 for $5 stocking stuffers right now too!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

If you follow somebody do they get a notification?


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

> ooooh Ulta is doing 5 for $5 stocking stuffers right now too!


 Going to ulta today. They are on my list.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok here is a question. Is there any particular brand that you dislike? Like... you really don't like any (or 99%) of the products from that brand? 
Bath and Body works in general doesn't do it for me.  Exception is their candles.  I LOVE their candles.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
*Q: Have you found your HG item(s)? If so what is it? *
For hair I have- Living Proof Restore shampoo, conditioner, and mask, and Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle. I also love argan oil (Josie Maran is my go-to) and Epicuren lip balm for lips.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok I have a final set of survey questions before we're matched! (Or after, whichever!)

What's in your purse right now?

What is your favorite holiday?

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?

What are a few of your hobbies?

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have found two HG items for myself, Too Faced Perfect Eyes waterproof Eyeliner in Perfect Black and MAC Archies Girl Pearlmatte Face Powder in Flatter Me. I absolutely love that blush, my toddler actually broke the crap out of mine (I felt like crying lol) but I fixed it by mashing it all up and using alcohol to press it back in the container. I need to find a new one though because it hasn't been the same since!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> ooooh Ulta is doing 5 for $5 stocking stuffers right now too!


 I already ordered some for my SS last night. Hahaha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I already ordered some for my SS last night. Hahaha


Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ooooh Ulta is doing 5 for $5 stocking stuffers right now too!
Is there a page online for these? I keep finding them randomly but I'd like to see all of my options. Maybe I'm just blind!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Is there a page online for these? I keep finding them randomly but I'd like to see all of my options. Maybe I'm just blind!
I also can't find it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> I also can't find it.





> Is there a page online for these? I keep finding them randomly but I'd like to see all of my options. Maybe I'm just blind!


 On their website go to the sale section and there will be a page with all of the deals of the week. Scroll to the very bottom of the list and it will be the last one in the right column. Click that and it will take you to the page with all of them.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Is there a page online for these? I keep finding them randomly but I'd like to see all of my options. Maybe I'm just blind!
Here is a link =]

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/specialOfferDetail.jsp?promoId=0000104900&amp;CID=31447689&amp;ET_LID=5+for+%245+Mix+%26+Match+-+Shop+Now&amp;RID=1395364126&amp;CCID=ET_Wk4113_Sat_Store_TStore


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



On their website go to the sale section and there will be a page with all of the deals of the week. Scroll to the very bottom of the list and it will be the last one in the right column. Click that and it will take you to the page with all of them.
Thank you! 

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/specialOfferDetail.jsp?promoId=0000104900


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Haha ok, well I added 25 things to my cart for $25 + free shipping. But I think I'll go to the store this morning to see if they have things that aren't listed online.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now? Like 8 pens, 17 lip products, a lot of tissue, random coupons, and not enough glasses lens cleaner. What is your favorite holiday? New Years! We have a lot of crazy family traditions. What candies and baked goods do you especially like? Ooof. Anything chocolate and hazelnut or almond. What candies and baked goods do you dislike? Coconut. Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? MORE LIPSTUFF! Ok but really I've been playing around with skincare recently and all this talk of the glamglow has got me wondering! What are a few of your hobbies? Being boring. Watching tv. I really like going to concerts. If my apartment was bigger, I'd also probably do a lot more crafts. How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? 22!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

In a perfect world I would get the PM while I'm out and about shopping today! AHHHH. I'm so excited. This is like Christmas Junior.



> Yay today is the day!!! I'm so ready to go shopping!!!!





> ooooh Ulta is doing 5 for $5 stocking stuffers right now too!


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else keep stalking MUT waiting for their email or is it just me lol
Guilty, as well


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's in your purse right now?
Like 8 pens, 17 lip products, a lot of tissue, random coupons, and not enough glasses lens cleaner.

What is your favorite holiday?
New Years! We have a lot of crazy family traditions.

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
Ooof. Anything chocolate and hazelnut or almond.

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
Coconut.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
MORE LIPSTUFF! Ok but really I've been playing around with skincare recently and all this talk of the glamglow has got me wondering!

What are a few of your hobbies?
Being boring. Watching tv. I really like going to concerts. If my apartment was bigger, I'd also probably do a lot more crafts.

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?
22!

OK so I just woke up and was reading this and put random and coupon together to get condoms. haha.


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled?

The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying



OMG! that would be fabulous!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

> OK so I just woke up and was reading this and put random and coupon together to get condoms. haha.


 BAHAHAHAHA. Someone PM'd me to tell me that they misread "homey things" on my SS wishlist for "horny things". You guys are just too funny!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


BAHAHAHAHA. Someone PM'd me to tell me that they misread "homey things" on my SS wishlist for "horny things".
hahaha! Too funny.

Alright, I'm gonna do this now.

What's in your purse right now?in my lovely philip lim for Target bag :: Hat &amp; gloves (I live in MI, I need to be prepared! lol.) Ipsy chevron bag with mostly chapstick and lippies, Fossil wallet, coupons, Vera Bradley coin purse, chocolate lol! 

What is your favorite holiday?Christmas! It's just magical.What candies and baked goods do you especially like?Oh goodness, lots of things. Seriously can't go wrong with anything. But I don't neeed any. I just started my job at bakery and feel like I'm gaining 100 lbs!

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?Things with nuts are not my favorite.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?Everything really! haha.What are a few of your hobbies? Photography!!!!!! I'd like to say I try being crafty but basically I'm good at supplying my craft room (which doesn't get used as much). I also really enjoy reading, travelling and bike riding.How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?21


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 16, 2013)

These are super fun questions &amp; I love that I'm getting to know so many gals here.  It's nice to be able to put some likes &amp; personalities to people.  I'm loving it whether I'm your secret santa or not.

What's in your purse right now?
Wallet, Sunglasses, tinted lip balm, glasses cleaner &amp; cloth, diapers &amp; wipes (mom's can't leave home without them), my homemade 1st aid kid, my military spouse coin

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween for the win (just look at my profile pic!  I'm all about costumes)

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
Chocolate for sure, hot cocoa, peppermint or minty anything, MARZIPAN (niederegger is my favorite), cookies, etc. . . let's be serious here.  If it's food, I'll eat it.

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
I'll eat anything!  I don't drink coffee or tea though so I guess that would be a dislike in the food category.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
I'll try ANYTHING &amp; everything I can get my hands on.  I'm still new to all this &amp; haven't tried much of anything.

What are a few of your hobbies?
music (I play 26+ musical instruments). . . I play &amp; teach music.  I love crafting even if I'm not very good at it.  I love to bake &amp; cook &amp; make homemade candy.  Being a mom of 6 a lot of my time goes to playing with my kids &amp; let me tell you, I'm a MASTER at homework at this point.  ;-)  I'm also a shopoholic &amp; think retail therapy is the best therapy there is.  ;-)

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?
32


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

I feel like these questions haven't been asked out right but we've discussed them. Here's s'more while we wait the best PM of the year from Zadidoll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad I'm getting to know people here better! *do you like coffee or tea?* *do you have any pets?* *you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* I love it when people grabbed the giant hams and blocks of cheese. *is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?* *what subs do you get?*


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are super fun questions &amp; I love that I'm getting to know so many gals here.  It's nice to be able to put some likes &amp; personalities to people.  I'm loving it whether I'm your secret santa or not.

What's in your purse right now?
Wallet, Sunglasses, tinted lip balm, glasses cleaner &amp; cloth, diapers &amp; wipes (mom's can't leave home without them), my homemade 1st aid kid, my military spouse coin

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween for the win (just look at my profile pic!  I'm all about costumes)

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
Chocolate for sure, hot cocoa, peppermint or minty anything, MARZIPAN (niederegger is my favorite), cookies, etc. . . let's be serious here.  If it's food, I'll eat it.

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
I'll eat anything!  I don't drink coffee or tea though so I guess that would be a dislike in the food category.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
I'll try ANYTHING &amp; everything I can get my hands on.  I'm still new to all this &amp; haven't tried much of anything.

What are a few of your hobbies?
music (I play 26+ musical instruments). . . I play &amp; teach music.  I love crafting even if I'm not very good at it.  I love to bake &amp; cook &amp; make homemade candy.  Being a mom of 6 a lot of my time goes to playing with my kids &amp; let me tell you, I'm a MASTER at homework at this point.  ;-)  I'm also a shopoholic &amp; think retail therapy is the best therapy there is.  ;-)

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?
32

Oh my goodness, your profile pic is the cutest!! What a fun idea!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

*do you like coffee or tea?*

-Both, even though I shouldn't drink coffee because it makes me sick and is really bad for my stomach. I love tea though, I am really interested in trying the Adagio teas for Harry Potter, Sons Of Anarchy and Game of Thrones. I really love Earl Grey k-cups as well.
*do you have any pets?*

-Yep! His name is Maverick, he's the cutest ginger I have ever seen, he's cuter than Denis Leary. And he weighs about 20 pounds. Technically he is my daughters cat, and they are best friends. He takes baths with her and sleeps with her and lets her lay on top of him. I don't think he has a spine.
*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*

- EFFFF YEAH! This is the discussion of dreams! I would grab all of the perfume that I possibly could, oh and I would run and grab a new hair dryer and straightener and if I had 5 seconds to spare, I would grab every bumble and bumble product.
*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

-Definitely black, I wear it all of the time. I don't know why I prefer the color but I feel most comfortable in it. I never wear colorful things, they make me gag.
*what subs do you get?*

-Glossybox is the only one right now. I used to sub to ipsy....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Like I said, he bathes with her and loves it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 16, 2013)

> Like I said, he bathes with her and loves it.


This wins cutest picture on MUT in my book.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 16, 2013)

> This wins cutest picture on MUT in my book.


 Agreed! Adorable!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This wins cutest picture on MUT in my book.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed! Adorable!
AWWW, thanks ladies. He is such a sweetheart. I don't know what their connection is but I have never seen or met a cat so willing to please their owner.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree, it's really fun getting to know everyone better through all of these questions. 

What's in your purse right now?
wallet, 2 lip glosses, 2 lipsticks, a lip balm, pens, business card holder, compact, sunglasses

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas followed closely by Valentine's Day.  I love decorating for both too.

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
Any kind of chocolate, skittles, toffee, rice krispies, cookies

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
Tiramisu and other coffee flavored desserts.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
Not a particular product.  There are a bunch of brands I've never tried that would be fun.  Love trying new stuff!

What are a few of your hobbies?
I love reading, spending time with family, going to the symphony/theater/ballet/opera (basically any live performance), checking out MUT too much lol.

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

31

*do you like coffee or tea?*

*Both.  Just no vanilla or hazelnut coffee or earl gray tea.  Also like hot chocolate.*

*do you have any pets?*

my boyfriend has a turtle I've grown fond of

*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* 

I'd knock as many NARS lip crayons, glosses and lipstick as possible into my cart.  (Gosh, I miss Supermarket Sweet!)

*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

*I have to consciously tell myself to stop buying purple and pink or everything would be those colors.  I've bought some royal blues and emerald green items lately that I love.*  

*what subs do you get?*

*Popsugar, just got my first Starlooks, FFF, Julep, Flickerbox, Nina Garcia Quarterly, and Dec will be my first month of Ipsy.  Went through a phase in late summer where I had many more but I started canceling to save money.*


----------



## angienharry (Nov 16, 2013)

> Ok I have a final set of survey questions before we're matched! (Or after, whichever!) What's in your purse right now? Wallet, lip gloss, lipstick. I have a teeny purse. What is your favorite holiday? Christmas What candies and baked goods do you especially like? Brownies and ice cream!! What candies and baked goods do you dislike? Not fond of coconut, otherwise I'm not too picky. Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? I've never tried a mud mask. I am still in search of a HG foundation, and my cuticles are dry and crack despite all my efforts to buy cuticles creams, oils etc. Would love to find a HG product for those puppies. What are a few of your hobbies? I'm mostly taking care of my sick mother right now so not a lot of time for hobbies outside of working and helping my dad with her. I don't watch too much tv, I like to work out when I have the timeðŸ˜Š How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? A young 42...lol.





> I feel like these questions haven't been asked out right but we've discussed them. Here's s'more while we wait the best PM of the year from Zadidoll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad I'm getting to know people here better! *do you like coffee or tea?* Definitely tea!! *do you have any pets?* 2 fat cats *you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? Fresh lotus face cream. I just ran out and everything else I've tried just doesn't compare. **is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?** Black and grey right now. This summer I did a lot of corals, pinks and oranges. **what subs do you get?** 2 birchboxes, ipsy, and julep *


----------



## tanya0949 (Nov 16, 2013)

do you like coffee or tea? I love coffee! I usually get it from DD but my husband and I have been trying to save money by brewing at home. Flavored creamers are a must! do you have any pets? Yes, I have one American Bulldog (my picture) Duke is almost three and the biggest (105lbs) baby. He us completely obsessed with my husband, Jon. you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? Amika blow dryer and straightener, perfume, and mascaras. is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet? Black... Lol I'm not sure but my closet is mostly black and a touch of other colors like purple, green and white. what subs do you get? My subs are birchbox and ipsy.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 16, 2013)

Â  What's in your purse right now? iPod, Vanille Insensee perfume, two lipsticks, one lip gloss, mascara, blush, eyeliner, cat food coupon, string cheese wrapper What is your favorite holiday? Beltane! What candies and baked goods do you especially like? Dark chocolate! What candies and baked goods do you dislike? Caramel anything. Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? UD Sin primer What are a few of your hobbies? Knitting/crocheting, mythology, writing, tarot, recreational shopping. How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? 48 next month!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now?
I'm using a smaller purse right now so I only have a small wallet, pen, chapstick, and a rollerball!

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween and Valentines day. Halloween because I love watching my son get dressed up and because I am a HUGE horror movie fanatic lol Valentines day because it is the day my husband and I started dating when we were younger &lt;3

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
I really love Whitmans Chocolate boxes, mostly just because when I was younger and my grandpa was still alive he always let me have the little delivery boy chocolate in the middle =] It was our thing.

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
Anything with Cinnamon, blueberries and coconut.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
I'm trying to find a good finishing powder..

What are a few of your hobbies?
I love to read and write!

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

23

*do you like coffee or tea?*

*I like both but I prefer coffee more.*

*do you have any pets?*

I don't own any pets at the moment.

*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* 

Probably for the Too Faced sweethearts blush or towards the Urban Decay because I could put any of their products in my cart and I would be happy.

*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

*Black =/ Lol I wear a lot of it*  

*what subs do you get?*

*Right now I only get sample society, beauty army, graze and love with food.*


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now? wallet, nail file, brush, deodorant, ipsy bag with various cosmetics in it, and some receipts. What is your favorite holiday? Christmas Day and Thanksgiving Day What candies and baked goods do you especially like? I love chocolate, cookies, cupcakes, cake, pie, etc. What candies and baked goods do you dislike? I'm not a big fan of fruity candy. I eat it on occasion. Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? The Diorsnow skincare line! What are a few of your hobbies? I love autocrossing, shopping, spending time with my boyfriend, family, and friends, being on MUT, playing with my cats, being outdoors, etc. How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? 18 do you like coffee or tea? I love coffee and tea! do you have any pets? I have two cats. Thor and Slush. you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? Urban Decay, Tarte, Makeup Forever, Caudalie, and Philosophy. is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet? Not really. I have a pretty wide variety of colors. what subs do you get? Ipsy and Birchbox


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

*do you like coffee or tea?*

love me some iced coffee!! Only drink hot coffee every once in awhile. I do enjoy tea but don't drink it enough. 

*do you have any pets? *

*Yes! I have 1 furchild named Molly. She is  long haired mini daschund and she is my BABY. Seriously I consider just having dogs instead of children. Love her. &amp; you bet she's spoiled!*

*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*

*omg!! Ummm. possibly go grab all the UD and Tarte! cause really, I haven't tried much of anything else.*

*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

*purple! my favorite color.*

*what subs do you get?*

*Birchbox, Ipsy, Barkbox for my Molly, and recently just subbed to an indie polish's sub box!*


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 16, 2013)

This is fun!!! do you like coffee or tea? Both! do you have any pets? 6 cats! Louie and I are into rescue, and several of ours are special needs or just psychiatric. For people inclined to send food as gifts, I'd honestly prefer cat food to people food. Except for dark chocolate!  you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? The Dior aisle! is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet? Wine colors, deep purples, charcoal gray. what subs do you get? Sample Society, Birchbox, Beauty Army (possibly canceling that one if it continues to disappoint) and Ipsy (still awaiting my first!)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

> *do you like coffee or tea?* Both! I'm more of a tea person. My boyfriend and I are huge coffee snobs too. Between the 2 of us we have a combined barista resume of 14 years. We met when working at Starbucks (my sister was his supervisor... She's been a barista for 10 years and counting even though she has a big kid job now too!) but we are in no way starbucks fans and appreciate all the better coffees the world has to offer. I also love tea wheb licorice in it! *do you have any pets?* Nope *you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* I love it when people grabbed the giant hams and blocks of cheese. I would go for all of the Nars then all the Tarte then the UD. If I have time it would be a toss up between grabbing MUFE, skin care stuff, or the Formula X polishes! *is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?* Blacks and purples *what subs do you get?* just one birchbox


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little sad. I had hoped to send a DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled?

The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying



I love love love this idea!!!!!!!  I have always loved advent calendars this would be perfect for me!!!!  Maybe I can do something like this for my ss if they like little gifts and swatched stuff.  put something in each box with a little note.  Squee Squee squee!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Spoiler



*What's in your purse right now?*

My roller ball of Harvey Prince Eau de Flirt (which I adore!), Orbit Cinnamon chewing gum (best on the planet), about a dozen lip balms, ponytail holders (I've really been getting into the Twistbands lately as they don't seem to snag my hair nearly as badly as conventional hair rubber bands), keys, lipstick &amp; lipliner (those two makeup products ALWAYS come with me..), my wallet, mini hair brush, anti-bacterial hand wipes (love these!), small handheld mirror, Mor hand cream, my Bench earbuds, prescription meds, and not nearly enough pens &amp; pencils.

*What is your favorite holiday?*

Christmas. Hands down. The lights, the sounds, the food, the sweets, and probably more than anything the nostalgia. It is by far my favorite time of the year.

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?*

Oh, man. This is tough. I usually don't discriminate when it comes to candies and baked goods, but some of my favorites would have to be brownies &amp; cookies. I'm also a big "bar" fan..you know the ones that have layers and layers of all different kinds of yummy goodness? Yeah, those. If there's coconut, chocolate AND walnuts inside-even better. Oh, and fudge. I'm a sucker for fudge. and sugar cookies. and pretty much pumpkin anything.

I'm stopping now.

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

For me, this really has alot more to do with certain flavors rather than particular types of baked goods and candies, although I'm not particularly fond of hard candy... not a huge fan of butterscotch, or lemon..or fruitcake..dates and raisins really aren't my favorites, either.

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

I'm sure there is, but it's escaping my memory at the moment LOL..Wait! Face masks...! I have a current obsession lately with the new individual ones that come in foil packets...any brand...whether paper based, or not is irrelevant to me..high marks if they are yummy smelling! (Chocolate, Strawberry, Raspberry, and kind of fruit, really...vanilla, honey, etc..) If you can find one that smells like cake, I...will....die.

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

Trolling MUT! Does that count? Okay...my hobbies. I've really taken a huge interest in studying Astrology in the last couple of years. I've collected a little over 30 books on the subject and I recently started doing natal chart readings for close friends and family.. so.. that takes up most all my "hobby" time as of late, but I absolutely love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

33

*Do you like coffee or tea?*

This is going to be a hugely unpopular answer but NEITHER. I almost never drink coffee and/or tea. I'm more of a Diet Coke and flavored water type of gal... I do, however, ADORE hot chocolate in every variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Do you have any pets?*

Not at the moment

*You're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*

Aggh! My mind went in so many different directions when I read this question! I can't decide whether I want to run to the skincare or  barrage the makeup section! (This is a prime example of the Gemini in me!) Ok..let me really think about this for a second...hmmm...

If it were today, I would probably just run to the holiday section where all the body care gift sets are! That way, I could maximize my value! LOL

I seriously think gift sets are the best idea ever...I just purchased the Laura Mercier Patisserie hand cream sampler and I LOVE IT. (Probably because I love mini hand creams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Not really. Every color of the rainbow is pretty much equally represented 





*What subs do you get?*

Birchbox (x2), Ipsy, Glossybox &amp; Sample Society.

Blush Mystery Box if it's a good month.

*What scents do you like*:

 I have an on going joke with several MUT'ers about this, but seriously...I LOVE TO SMELL LIKE CAKE. Or any baked good, really. I'm pretty sure I have every bakery scent ever released from Demeter, and they rate highly in my most treasured belongings category..I love Orange Blossom, as well...(especially when it's mixed with Vanilla!)...Lavendar &amp; Vanilla is definitely one of my most favorite scent combinations of all time.

 

 

*What scents do you not like*:

 I'm not a huge fan of "earthy" scents...grass, trees, etc. 

Really not into Patchouli, either...

 

 

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

 Mascara. Not because I already have a million laying around, but because I wear eyelash extensions... so, I literally can't use it LOL

 

 

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

 Well, in all honesty, I use about 25 different makeup items everyday LOL

 

 

*What colors do you avoid*:

 Blues and Purples...they tend to accentuate the already ghastly blueish purple in the dark circles under my eyes 





 

 

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

 I'm all over the place with my style of makeup..one day classic..the next day trendy...it really comes down to my mood that particular day..I'm very versatile and love to experiment with different looks

 

 

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

 With the exception of blues and purples, I LOVE ALL THE COLORS!!

(I secretly love blues and purples, too, but can't wear them due to the already blueish/purple discoloration that plagues my undereye area 





 

 

 

 

*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

 I honestly don't...If I had to say, I probably have the largest collection of Benefit..

 

*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*

 

*A)* prefer everything wrapped individually or * B) * have a huge smorgasboard to look at?

 

 If it's not too much trouble for my SS, I would love to have everything wrapped individually..to me, unwrapping gifts is the best part!

 

*A)* open each gift slowly and methodically or * B) * tear everything open like a mad woman

 

 Definitely open each gift slowly and methodically!

 

 

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

Totally fine 





I'm also very open to receiving gently used/swatched things that are sitting alone and unloved in your stash 





 

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

 

I LOVE CANDLES. 

 Foils. Seriously. I love them. Send me ALL the foils. 

Also miniature sized anything beauty/makeup related!! I love minis!!

Pacifica lotion wipes? 





 

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*

 Hmm...not that I can think of!

 


My SS Q&amp;A


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What's in your purse right now? - I have a phillip lim for target purse that is filled to the brim with nonsense. You will find a Balenciage Florabotanica makeup bag full of supplies for battle including, Jouer Peony lipgloss, Mini Benefit They're Real, MOR gardenia hand lotion, 2 babylips balms, Mini TheBalm Instain in SwissDot, Sephora powder brush and BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre spray. I have a tech wallet that is black with studs and it fits my phone and my ID and military ID as well as credit cards. There are a ton of little snacks in their for my daughter and I also have a couple of pencils but no pens, I really need a cute one. What is your favorite holiday? -Any holiday that I can decorate for. And I wouldn't say that September 11th is a holiday but it is the day of the year that is most important to me. I love being a military wife and I love that I was able to serve our country when I was in the Army. I was very impacted by 9/11 when I was a kid and it was the reason I joined the military. What candies and baked goods do you especially like? - I loooove Treacle Fudge and carmel flavored anything. Anything that has the word bread in it is also good with me. I love bread. Also, anything with alcohol in it is good with me, and I really LOOOVE almond paste and amaretto. What candies and baked goods do you dislike? - 2 words, FRUIT CAKE! Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? - This is a ridiculously hard question, hahahaa. I would love to try Pacifica Lotion Wipes. What are a few of your hobbies? - I am so boring. I guess in my spare time I just love to hang out with my family. I like kayaking but don't own a kayak, I love nature and being outside. I also love to listen to music, I bought my first cd when I was 6 and it was an Aerosmith cd, next came Guns N Roses. What were my parents thinking?!?!?!? How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? I am 22! So young, I know. I started my adulthood early, left home when I was 17 and became a Combat Medic. Got married at 18, had my daughter at 19.... My life is great though. I love being so young and having it so together. do you like coffee or tea? -Both, even though I shouldn't drink coffee because it makes me sick and is really bad for my stomach. I love tea though, I am really interested in trying the Adagio teasfor Harry Potter, Sons Of Anarchy and Game of Thrones. I really love Earl Grey k-cups as well. do you have any pets? -Yep! His name is Maverick, he's the cutest ginger I have ever seen, he's cuter than Denis Leary. And he weighs about 20 pounds. Technically he is my daughters cat, and they are best friends. He takes baths with her and sleeps with her and lets her lay on top of him. I don't think he has a spine. you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? - EFFFF YEAH! This is the discussion of dreams! I would grab all of the perfume that I possibly could, oh and I would run and grab a new hair dryer and straightener and if I had 5 seconds to spare, I would grab every bumble and bumble product. is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet? -Definitely black, I wear it all of the time. I don't know why I prefer the color but I feel most comfortable in it. I never wear colorful things, they make me gag.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now?
Wallet, I just pared down to 2 lipsticks and 3 glosses from the probably 15 that were in there, contact solution, tylenol, phones (work + personal)

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween! Love bats and the excuse to dress up

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
I love chocolate, not a giant fan of hard candy, and love love brownies and cookies of any type 

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
anything spicy (I have this wierd allergy to pepper (the veggie) like chili, jalapeno, etc. 

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
Hm, nothing I can think of, but I like trying new things - I get more excited about makeup than hair or skin stuff

What are a few of your hobbies?
Reading (sci fi), drumming - I play the doumbek, pottery, playing with the kitties

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

40

*do you like coffee or tea? *

I've cut coffee and all caffeine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and don't drink a ton of tea, but I do like lemongrass, green tea, and strongly flavored fruit/herbally concotions, and I love hot chocolate and chai.

*do you have any pets?*

Two kitties, a bengal and a domestic gray mutt

*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* 

Nars lippys, Urban decay and Illamasqua..oh yeah and the makeup for ever flash color box!

*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

purple and black

*what subs do you get?*

I've been a little box crazy lately and recently pared down. Yeah, this is the small list, I have a problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Ipsy, Birchbox, Popsugar, Hammock Pack, Taste Trunk, Love with food, Starbox, Lip Factory, Wantable, Orange Glad (I won a free sub), and Treatsie


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now? Usually 5-10 pens with a notebook or 2, 2 Ipsy bags full of lippies (plus more random ones loose that don't fit), and one bag with hand lotions, a mirror, a comb, and sunscreen, random receipts and coupons, a few perfumes, hand sanitizer wipes, and my wallet. What is your favorite holiday? Christmas by far! What candies and baked goods do you especially like? Chocolates with almonds, cashews, peanuts, and/or caramel. Most cookies, brownies, pastries....... I'm a sucker for baked goods! Love lemon anything! What candies and baked goods do you dislike? Coconut, things with walnuts or pecans in them. Fruit flavored chocolate, coffee or alcohol flavored anything. Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? Nice eye shadows ( I only have cheap ones), mini lip glosses, skin care What are a few of your hobbies? I love to read! And sleep. And eat. How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? 38 *do you like coffee or tea?* Neither, one of the few I'm sure! I do drink peppermint tea and love hot cocoa. *do you have any pets?* A Maltese dog, and 3 kids who are each begging for a new dog for Christmas. *you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* I have no idea, makeup palettes or all the lippies I can find, and skin care if I have time. *is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?* Teals, turquoise, blues, grey, black *what subs do you get?* I have 3 Birchboxes, Ipsy, and Sample Society.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's in your purse right now?
Usually 5-10 pens with a notebook or 2, 2 Ipsy bags full of lippies (plus more random ones loose that don't fit), and one bag with hand lotions, a mirror, a comb, and sunscreen, random receipts and coupons, a few perfumes, hand sanitizer wipes, and my wallet.

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas by far!

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
Chocolates with almonds, cashews, peanuts, and/or caramel. Most cookies, brownies, pastries....... I'm a sucker for baked goods!

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
Coconut, things with walnuts or pecans in them. Fruit flavored chocolate, coffee or alcohol flavored anything.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
Nice eye shadows ( I only have cheap ones), mini lip glosses, skin care

What are a few of your hobbies?
I love to read! And sleep. And eat.

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?
38

*do you like coffee or tea?*
Neither, one of the few I'm sure! I do drink peppermint tea and love hot cocoa.

*do you have any pets?*
A Maltese dog, and 3 kids who are each begging for a new dog for Christmas.

*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*
I have no idea, makeup palettes or all the lippies I can find, and skin care if I have time.

*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*
Teals, turquoise, blues, grey, black

*what subs do you get?*
I have 3 Birchboxes, Ipsy, and Sample Society.
Hey..! I don't drink coffee or tea, either! We're definitely a rare breed


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now?

Beauty wise: 4 lippies (2 color, 2 chapstick like), tweezers, nail clippers, nail file, blotting sheets, lotion

Hello Kitty Mirror.  non beauty: notebook, pen, wallet, wristlet (for when I don't want to carry my wallet) Ipsy bag filled with my work stuff-work keys, business cards, compay cc

 

What is your favorite holiday?

Halloween

 

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?

Brownies, cookies-I love sweets and am drawing a blank.  Haven't had coffee yet!

 

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?

Fudge, things with lots of nuts

 

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?

Can't think of anything off the top of my head, but I always want to try the "newest" thing whatever that is!

 

What are a few of your hobbies?

I don't have hobbies per say.  I like to read and am trying to get back into running.

 

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

Less than 40 but older than 30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*do you like coffee or tea? *

I like both for different reasons!  Coffee in the morning to start the day, tea is a before bed, or warm me up drink.  Also love hot cocoa.  Dark chocolate or chocolate varities. My Current obsession is the Salted Caramel drink mix from Trader Joes

*do you have any pets?*

Yes 2 Dogs.  A chiweenie, Mo and a chorkie, Pandora.  Both are small dogs (under 15 lbs)

â€¨*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* MUFE section, UD section (wished they had the UD shadow vault and eyeliner vault in stores!  I'd grab those in a heart beat!)

â€¨*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

pink!  After that it is spread out pretty well between black, white, blues, purples.  green is lacking in my closet.  I have no green.  or yellow.  

 

*what subs do you get?*

Ipsy and Birchbox.  My dogs get Barkbox.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok I have a final set of survey questions before we're matched! (Or after, whichever!)

What's in your purse right now?

Tissue, travel size Cashmere Glow body mist (B&amp;BW), notepad, pen, travel sized Moonlight Path body lotion (B&amp;BW), Sephora x Disney Jasmine mirror, hand sanitizer, Revlon lip butter in Pink Truffle, Nivea Kiss of Shine lip gloss, Clinique Chubby Stick in Whole Lotta Honey, Comb, Eos lip balm (the baby pink one)

What is your favorite holiday?

My birthday (not a holiday but whatever). Maybe New Years?

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?

Anything with chocolate. I HATE fruit in my candy. 

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?

Anything with fruit in it. Hard candies, Taffy, fruity candy, sweet and sour candy.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?

Mascaras and lip products!

What are a few of your hobbies?

Baking, crochet, video games.

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

23


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Anybody else thinking that their "private message" box is broken??

Anyone receive their secret santa yet??


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 16, 2013)

> Anybody else thinking that their "private message" box is broken?? Anyone receive their secret santa yet??


 I got my SS for nails but not regular


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 16, 2013)

> Anybody else thinking that their "private message" box is broken?? Anyone receive their secret santa yet??


 I've literally been refreshing my page every 10 minutes since 5:30 this morning. I'm SO bad!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody else thinking that their "private message" box is broken??

Anyone receive their secret santa yet??
I have a mini heart attack every time my email goes off on my phone but no luck yet lol


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 16, 2013)

> I have a mini heart attack every time my email goes off on my phone but no luck yet lol


 Haha, this is me too!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 16, 2013)

> Anybody else thinking that their "private message" box is broken?? Anyone receive their secret santa yet??


 I feel you! I'm currently on a train from NYC to DC and I have nothing to do, so I keep refreshing in the hopes that an email will pop up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Nov 16, 2013)

> Anybody else thinking that their "private message" box is broken?? Anyone receive their secret santa yet??


 Ha. This is so me today! Nothing yet for me either but I'm anxiously awaiting my SS before I head out shopping this weekend!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I have a mini heart attack every time my email goes off on my phone but no luck yet lol
That's me exactly!  I get so excited... and then so let down every time I see it's a boring work email or news or flash sale emails.  Kinda crazy because usually I love my gilt, rue la la, etc. emails but not today...


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like these questions haven't been asked out right but we've discussed them. Here's s'more while we wait the best PM of the year from Zadidoll







I'm so glad I'm getting to know people here better!

*do you like coffee or tea?*
*do you have any pets?*
*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* I love it when people grabbed the giant hams and blocks of cheese.
*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*
*what subs do you get?*
I love coffee and tea. I favorites Hazelnut coffee and Green Tea. I would love to try some holiday coffee (egg nog flavored!).

I don't have pets. I'm really not an animal lover. I love animal print though.

Sephora Favorites Lash Stash.

Purple, White, Black

Ipsy and Birchbox.

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are super fun questions &amp; I love that I'm getting to know so many gals here.  It's nice to be able to put some likes &amp; personalities to people.  I'm loving it whether I'm your secret santa or not.

What's in your purse right now?
Wallet, Sunglasses, tinted lip balm, glasses cleaner &amp; cloth, diapers &amp; wipes (mom's can't leave home without them), my homemade 1st aid kid, my military spouse coin

What is your favorite holiday?
Halloween for the win (just look at my profile pic!  I'm all about costumes)

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
Chocolate for sure, hot cocoa, peppermint or minty anything, MARZIPAN (niederegger is my favorite), cookies, etc. . . let's be serious here.  If it's food, I'll eat it.

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
I'll eat anything!  I don't drink coffee or tea though so I guess that would be a dislike in the food category.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
I'll try ANYTHING &amp; everything I can get my hands on.  I'm still new to all this &amp; haven't tried much of anything.

What are a few of your hobbies?
*music (I play 26+ musical instruments). . . I play &amp; teach music.  *I love crafting even if I'm not very good at it.  I love to bake &amp; cook &amp; make homemade candy.  Being a mom of 6 a lot of my time goes to playing with my kids &amp; let me tell you, I'm a MASTER at homework at this point.  ;-)  I'm also a shopoholic &amp; think retail therapy is the best therapy there is.  ;-)

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?
32
THAT'S. SO. COOL! I want to learn a few percussion instruments. What instrument is your favorite?


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 16, 2013)

> I love coffee and tea. I favorites Hazelnut coffee and Green Tea. I would love to try some holiday coffee (egg nog flavored!). I don't have pets. I'm really not an animal lover. I love animal print though. Sephora Favorites Lash Stash. Purple, White, Black Ipsy and Birchbox. THAT'S. SO. COOL! I wantÂ to learn a few percussion instruments. What instrument is your favorite?


 Piano is my true love, but viola is a close 2nd. Bassoon would be number 3 &amp; anything percussion as number 4. Vibraphones are my favorite percussion instruments to play. They are so beautiful!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 16, 2013)

What scents do you like:

In general, I love perfume samples. And, I LOVE candles. I like sweet scents, floral scents, etc.

My Current Rollerballs:

- Marc Jacobs Dot

- Pacifica: Island Vanilla, Tuscan Blood Orange,  Hawaiian Ruby Guava â€¦ I would love to try more scents, like Indian Coconut Nectar. Or, other products. I only have the roll-onâ€™s.

- Harvey Prince: Iâ€™ve gotten all the rollerballs. Ageless, Flirt, Fling, Yogini, Hello

Victoria Secret Love Spell Body Spray

What scents do you not like:

- Hmmâ€¦ None? Earthy, though? I hate, hate Christmas Pine. I love Cinnamon / Sugar Cookie.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

- Mascara / Eyeliner / Eyebrow Stuff â€¦ I donâ€™t wear a ton, and Iâ€™m drowning in samples.

- Self-tanners â€¦ I have very pale skin, so it just doesnâ€™t work for me.

- Bronzers / Blushes â€¦ I really donâ€™t wear much of them. I already have a few, which work.

- Bright Lipsticks / Crazy Eyeshadows â€¦ I prefer more neutral, traditional lip and eye colors.
 

What makeup item do you use every day:

- In all honesty, I donâ€™t wear a ton of make-up. I like to keep it simple and no-fuss.

- Foundation, BB/CC Creams, Concealer, Mascara, Lip Gloss, Chapsticks, Neutral eyeshadows

- Nail Polish, Hand Cream / Lotion, Hair Products, Bath Stuff, Fragrances

What colors do you avoid:

Bright Colors, Neons, Non-Traditional â€¦ I love Neutrals.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Mostly Classic â€¦ Except for Nail Polish tastes. I go a bit bolder on my Nail stuff.

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

Nope â€¦ I love trying different brands. I really started getting into Makeup in the spring. I signed up for both BirchBox &amp; Ipsy. I love trying a ton of different samples and products. Colors, etc.

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
I don't mind using them, as long as they are still good. I love samples and hoard them a bit. I definitely love perfume samples, moisturizer samples, mini nail polishes, etc.

What kind of extras would make your day?
I am fine if my box is a bit beyond Makeup. I also signed up for the SS Nails, but I wouldnâ€™t mind seeing Nail Polish. I love items such asâ€¦ Candles, Scarves, Totes. I donâ€™t really like Chocolate, but I wouldnâ€™t mind other candies or sweets. And, I have two dogs as well.

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)
- I am going to name a few of my current favorite products, so you get an idea of my tastes.

- Nail Polish â€¦ Zoya, Julep, Indies

- Suki Face Cleanser

- Perfumes â€¦ See Above

- Lip Gloss â€¦ Juice Beauty, Buxom, Pop Beauty â€¦ I would be fine with more.

- Luna Mini â€¦ I just got it through Influenster. Similar to a Clarisonic. So cool!

- Lotions / Moisturizers / Body Butters â€¦ Anything and everything! Bath &amp; Body Works and Body Shop Products, Burtâ€™s Bees Stuff, etc.

- Hair Products â€¦  Beauty Protector, Big &amp; Sexy Product Line

- Mani / Pedi â€¦ Any time of those items would work well for me. Tools and supplies.

- Bath Stuff â€¦ Soaps, Shower Gels, etc.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
I would love to try the Lavanila product. Iâ€™ve been eyeing it up on my wish list. I also would love to splurge on the Vera Bradley winter color, Canterberry Magenta. And, I am sure there would be some more pretty Zoya or mini Indie nail polishes. I also love deluxe samples. I travel quite a bit, and theyâ€™re just so easy to carry around.   

P.S. Notes for my SS!

Despite my notes above, Iâ€™m really open and grateful for anything. I want this to be an easy shopping experience. I am happy with whatever you want to send my way. Plus, I honestly feel like I could use some help and guidance in the makeup realm. A lot of you ladies have favorite products and are good at offering advice. You can see my profile pic... Pale skin, brown eyes, brown hair. Feel free to send items, which are your favorites or you think would suit me. Thanks in advance!

I also have a SS Nails Post up:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139163/secret-santa-nails-list

Little bit about me...
I'm originally from Pittsburgh, PA... Currently living in Roanoke, VA. I've relocated seven times in the last six years for my job. I'm a young professional. I am currently a Finance Manager at a large corporation. My boyfriend Matt (3.5 Years Dating!) and I have two dogs... Shih Tzu Kodiak &amp; Lab Mix Bella. I love all Pittsburgh sports (Steelers, Pens, Pirates) and Penn State football. I also spend way too much time stalking MUT. I got hooked back in the Spring. I am now a Birchbox, Ipsy, and Barkbox subscriber. I also sometimes splurge on Julep Mystery / FabFitFun boxes.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Piano is my true love, but viola is a close 2nd. Bassoon would be number 3 &amp; anything percussion as number 4. Vibraphones are my favorite percussion instruments to play. They are so beautiful!
That's so cool! I want to learn piano.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh gosh.  I don't think I've caught up but I certainly tried!  I've had an amazingly difficult last few days and I'm ready to go shopping.  I think I've been saying this for weeks!  I just can't wait to see who I have.

To my SS: I will love whatever you give me, hands down.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 16, 2013)

I love the idea of a homemade advent color! That's such a great idea to send some extras!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

I get so excited every time I have a message, but they're all about trades! 

Trying to be patient...reading everyone's wishlists.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you follow somebody do they get a notification?
I'm following you...did you get notification??


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

> I'm following you...did you get notification??


 Nope, thanks for checking.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 16, 2013)

> Nope, thanks for checking.


 What a good idea! I am following you too--let me know if you get notified.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What a good idea! I am following you too--let me know if you get notified.




or if there is anywhere on your account page where it shows that people are following you!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 16, 2013)

Ha or failing that all of us could promise to follow each other so that there are like 50 people following each of us and we still won't know.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

> or if there is anywhere on your account page where it shows that people are following you!!Â


 I see where it lists the people you follow but not people who follow you.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm getting all antsy in my pantsy!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

There is a setting that emails you when somebody follows you. I just got my daily email and it shows there.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 16, 2013)

> I'm a little sad. I had hoped to senda DIY advent but looking at some people's lists it probably isn't going to be possible because the items I have are a giant mishmash of color/neutrals,skincare, bath/body, and nails. So it looks like it might go to my mom. The question I have is a few minis will fit in each box so one item per box or filled? The very very beginnings,pre-prettifying


 I would love something like this. I do have that I'm not big on nail polish, gloss, and liquid liner, but I'm willing to practice. I'm willing to try almost anything


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting all antsy in my pantsy!!!
That would be an understatement for me... I wanna know who mine is so I can shop!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm like 10 pages behind on this discussion. I'll be sure to give some more info/hints for my ss this weekend. I've just been so busy and when I do check I rarely feel like typing out a great deal on my phone. I'm looking forward to stalking and being stalked soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That would be an understatement for me... I wanna know who mine is so I can shop!
Amen! lol! I can't believe it is only 3pm eastern. I am dying here haha time is going by sooooo slow!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Zadi zadi on the wall, Would you please tell us who we are secret santas for, period, that's all!


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm also adding the questions to my Secret Santa classified, so it's easier for my SS to find. What's in your purse right now? Gum, mints, Marc Jacobs Pen shaped like a lipstick, small notebook, hand cream, Advil, coupons to various stores, emergency period kit, hand sanitizer wipes, B&amp;BW hand sanitizer liquid, Burt's Bees tinted lip balm, eos lip balm &amp; bandaids What is your favorite holiday? Christmas, I love the food especially tamales &amp; the cookies. What candies and baked goods do you especially like? Cookies, fudge, chocolate, chocolate covered cherries What candies and baked goods do you dislike? Coconut What are a few of your hobbies? Hiking, I love movies especially Superhero &amp; Christmas. I can watch Christmas movies all day long. do you like coffee or tea? Both, I love peppermint tea and instant coffee. do you have any pets? Yes, 2 a maltipoo &amp; a shih tzu mix. I don't have any kids so my two dogs are my world. They are spoiled rotten but they are both rescues from bad situations so I love making them happy. you're in the Sephora's version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? Nail polish, then Tarte then UD. If I had time I would go for MUFE &amp; Marc Jacobs beauty. is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet? Blue &amp; Black what subs do you get? Ipsy &amp; Birchbox. Thinking about getting Starlooks.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now?

Body lotion and lip gloss, plus way too many sets of keys. lol.

What is your favorite holiday?

I love Halloween!

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?

I am a big fan of chocolate with nuts in it.  I also love things like brownies and cookies with chocolate. 

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?

I don't think I have ever disliked a candy or baked good.  LOL

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?

I am curious about some of the living proof hair products.  The full sizes are super expensive but I would love to sample one.  

What are a few of your hobbies?

I love reading, knitting/crocheting, and sewing.  I also love to cook.  

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

28 

*do you like coffee or tea? *

Both!  I also love cocoa and cider and anything hot and tasty.

*do you have any pets?*

I have a dog named Josh.  He is a schipperke/chihuahua mix.  
*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* 

BB Cream, then lotions and moisturizers, finally lippies and mascara, pretty much anything but perfume would thrill me.  
*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Black and purple

*what subs do you get?*

Birchbox since april 2013  and Ipsy since august 2013

I'm really enjoying getting to know you guys!  I hope whoever I get knows that I will be very excited about whatever you pick.  I get the most joy out of shopping for someone and will love whatever I get.  I am just happy to participate!


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now?
wallet, sunglasses, lip gloss, cell phone, pink hand lotion, earplugs, nail polish

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
Any kind of chocolate, salt water taffy, fudge, caramel

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
I do not like nuts, but especially hate walnuts.

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
I love trying new stuff!  I love face cleaning products &amp; bath salts/soak products.

What are a few of your hobbies?
I love reading, spending time with family, camping, going to the beach &amp; scrapbooking.

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

35

*do you like coffee or tea?*

*Both.  Tea Forte White Ambrosia is my favorite.  I like Iced French Vanilla Coffee. Also like hot chocolate &amp; sipping chocolate.*

*do you have any pets?*

1 Pug, 2 Betta fish

*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* 

I have no idea.  I would go to the facial care stuff.  Cleanser/toner/lotion.  Probably Body Wash &amp; Body Scrubs.

*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Pink &amp; Purple  

*what subs do you get?*

*Popsugar, Julep, Ipsy, Homegrown Collective, Seasonsbox*

*I've subbed to tons, but cancelled most to save money.*


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Ok I have a final set of survey questions before we're matched! (Or after, whichever!) What's in your purse right now? hand cream and more lipstick and balm than I can count. What is your favorite holiday? Thanksgiving What candies and baked goods do you especially like? Anything peanut butter, milk chocolate and soft cookies. What candies and baked goods do you dislike?Dark chocolate and hard candy. Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? Glam Glow What are a few of your hobbies? working out, reading and shopping. How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?


 54


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 16, 2013)

My mobile cut me off lol. I don't like tea, love coffee.No pets. Sub boxes: 2 bb,2 ipsy, 2 ss, wantable, julep, oneradient, glossy box and Blush.


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What scents do you like:

In general, I love perfume samples. And, I LOVE candles. I like sweet scents, floral scents, etc.

My Current Rollerballs:

- Marc Jacobs Dot

- Pacifica: Island Vanilla, Tuscan Blood Orange,  Hawaiian Ruby Guava â€¦ I would love to try more scents, like Indian Coconut Nectar. Or, other products. I only have the roll-onâ€™s.

- Harvey Prince: Iâ€™ve gotten all the rollerballs. Ageless, Flirt, Fling, Yogini, Hello

Victoria Secret Love Spell Body Spray

What scents do you not like:

- Hmmâ€¦ None? Earthy, though? I hate, hate Christmas Pine. I love Cinnamon / Sugar Cookie.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

- Mascara / Eyeliner / Eyebrow Stuff â€¦ I donâ€™t wear a ton, and Iâ€™m drowning in samples.

- Self-tanners â€¦ I have very pale skin, so it just doesnâ€™t work for me.

- Bronzers / Blushes â€¦ I really donâ€™t wear much of them. I already have a few, which work.

- Bright Lipsticks / Crazy Eyeshadows â€¦ I prefer more neutral, traditional lip and eye colors.
 

What makeup item do you use every day:

- In all honesty, I donâ€™t wear a ton of make-up. I like to keep it simple and no-fuss.

- Foundation, BB/CC Creams, Concealer, Mascara, Lip Gloss, Chapsticks, Neutral eyeshadows

- Nail Polish, Hand Cream / Lotion, Hair Products, Bath Stuff, Fragrances

What colors do you avoid:

Bright Colors, Neons, Non-Traditional â€¦ I love Neutrals.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Mostly Classic â€¦ Except for Nail Polish tastes. I go a bit bolder on my Nail stuff.

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

Nope â€¦ I love trying different brands. I really started getting into Makeup in the spring. I signed up for both BirchBox &amp; Ipsy. I love trying a ton of different samples and products. Colors, etc.

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
I don't mind using them, as long as they are still good. I love samples and hoard them a bit. I definitely love perfume samples, moisturizer samples, mini nail polishes, etc.

What kind of extras would make your day?
I am fine if my box is a bit beyond Makeup. I also signed up for the SS Nails, but I wouldnâ€™t mind seeing Nail Polish. I love items such asâ€¦ Candles, Scarves, Totes. I donâ€™t really like Chocolate, but I wouldnâ€™t mind other candies or sweets. And, I have two dogs as well.

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)
- I am going to name a few of my current favorite products, so you get an idea of my tastes.

- Nail Polish â€¦ Zoya, Julep, Indies

- Suki Face Cleanser

- Perfumes â€¦ See Above

- Lip Gloss â€¦ Juice Beauty, Buxom, Pop Beauty â€¦ I would be fine with more.

- Luna Mini â€¦ I just got it through Influenster. Similar to a Clarisonic. So cool!

- Lotions / Moisturizers / Body Butters â€¦ Anything and everything! Bath &amp; Body Works and Body Shop Products, Burtâ€™s Bees Stuff, etc.

- Hair Products â€¦  Beauty Protector, Big &amp; Sexy Product Line

- Mani / Pedi â€¦ Any time of those items would work well for me. Tools and supplies.

- Bath Stuff â€¦ Soaps, Shower Gels, etc.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
I would love to try the Lavanila product. Iâ€™ve been eyeing it up on my wish list. I also would love to splurge on the Vera Bradley winter color, Canterberry Magenta. And, I am sure there would be some more pretty Zoya or mini Indie nail polishes. I also love deluxe samples. I travel quite a bit, and theyâ€™re just so easy to carry around.   

P.S. Notes for my SS!

Despite my notes above, Iâ€™m really open and grateful for anything. I want this to be an easy shopping experience. I am happy with whatever you want to send my way. Thanks in advance!

I also have a SS Nails Post up:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139163/secret-santa-nails-list

Little bit about me...
I'm originally from Pittsburgh, PA... Currently living in Roanoke, VA. I've relocated seven times in the last six years for my job. I'm a young professional. I am currently a Finance Manager at a large corporation. My boyfriend Matt (3.5 Years Dating!) and I have two dogs... Shih Tzu Kodiak &amp; Lab Mix Bella. I love all Pittsburgh sports (Steelers, Pens, Pirates) and Penn State football. I also spend way too much time stalking MUT. I got hooked back in the Spring. I am now a Birchbox, Ipsy, and Barkbox subscriber. I also sometimes splurge on Julep Mystery / FabFitFun boxes.
We are!!!

Hello from another PSU fan!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 16, 2013)

> We are!!! Hello from another PSU fan!


 Penn State! Love it. I just saw the 45-21 score alert. Yay! My boyfriend and I were at the 4OT Michigan thriller a few weeks ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And... I got Zoya Dream and Blaze in the mail today. Dream is the perfect glittery blues for any PSU fan. SO pretty!!!


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Penn State! Love it.

I just saw the 45-21 score alert. Yay! My boyfriend and I were at the 4OT Michigan thriller a few weeks ago.





And... I got Zoya Dream and Blaze in the mail today. Dream is the perfect glittery blues for any PSU fan. SO pretty!!!
I should add Zoya Dream &amp; Blaze to my wish list.  I love PSU colors for gameday.

I was watching that Michigan thriller from my couch in Delaware &amp; jumping around like a crazy nut the whole time.

Sooooo exciting!!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 16, 2013)

More answers! What's in your purse right now? wallet, sunglasses, Kiehl's hand lotion, fresh lip balm, Nara lipstick, keys, notebook, pens, stack of scientific papers What is your favorite holiday? Thnksgiving. I love spending an entire day eating and drinking! What candies and baked goods do you especially like? Any kind of chocolate, especially peppermint bark, salted caramel, gummy bears. What candies and baked goods do you dislike? I don't like baked goods with nuts or coconuts Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? I love trying new stuff! Right now I'm looking for a good face wash to use with my Luna mini What are a few of your hobbies? I enjoy reading, running, yoga, hiking How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? 26 do you like coffee or tea? Both. I like black teas and caramel coffee. do you have any pets? Not at the moment you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? I would probably run to the Laura merrier or Bobbi brown section and just grab as much as I can. I only have a few items from both of these brands but like them a lot so I would be interested in trying more! is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet? Black, blue/navy and grey what subs do you get? Birchbox and le mÃ©tier de beaute


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

More answers!

What's in your purse right now?
wallet, sunglasses, Kiehl's hand lotion, fresh lip balm, Nara lipstick, keys, notebook, pens, stack of scientific papers

What is your favorite holiday?
Thnksgiving. I love spending an entire day eating and drinking!

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
Any kind of chocolate, especially peppermint bark, salted caramel, gummy bears.

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
I don't like baked goods with nuts or coconuts

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
I love trying new stuff! Right now I'm looking for a good face wash to use with my Luna mini

What are a few of your hobbies?
I enjoy reading, running, yoga, hiking

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?
26

do you like coffee or tea?
Both. I like black teas and caramel coffee.

do you have any pets?
Not at the moment

you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?
I would probably run to the Laura merrier or Bobbi brown section and just grab as much as I can. I only have a few items from both of these brands but like them a lot so I would be interested in trying more!

is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?
Black, blue/navy and grey

what subs do you get?
Birchbox and le mÃ©tier de beaute
What kind of scientific papers are you reading?


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 16, 2013)

> What kind of scientific papers are you reading? Â


 I'm getting my phd in biology,so I'm reading all sorts of bio papers


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm getting my phd in biology,so I'm reading all sorts of bio papers
Awesome!  I'm doing an M.S. in Chemistry.  I envy you doing your phd.  I have thought about it but am not sure I could make it through.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Just went to Trader Joes and stocked up on goodies for my SS, I'm way too excited for this.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm going shopping tonight! I can't wait to start shopping for my SS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> I'm going shopping tonight! I can't wait to start shopping for my SS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I swear, I'm going to have to use a giant box to put everything in!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

I think the reveals this year are going to be awesome.  I am excited to see some of the crafted items.  It sounds like there are a lot of creative minds on here.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> I think the reveals this year are going to be awesome. Â I am excited to see some of the crafted items. Â It sounds like there are a lot of creative minds on here. Â


 I'm excited as well! I'm not very crafty but I can bake and have catered desserts at parties and weddings before. I can also write kick-ass research papers. Hahahhaaaaa.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 16, 2013)

> Awesome!Â  I'm doing an M.S. in Chemistry. Â I envy you doing your phd. Â I have thought about it but am not sure I could make it through. Â Best of luck to you! Â


 Thanks! Good luck finishing up your degree!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 16, 2013)

Have any of your heard who your SS is yet? I can wait to start shopping!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok, I'm a few hours behind. lol I had to double and triple check my internationals and then check again. lol

Sending out the assignments now and should be done within the next five hours. If you do not get an assignment from me by 9 PM Pacific tonight PM me ASAP.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> Ok, I'm a few hours behind. lol I had to double and triple check my internationals and then check again. lol Sending out the assignments now and should be done within the next five hours. If you do not get an assignment from me by 9 PM Pacific tonight PM me ASAP.


 So excite!!! So excite!!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I'm a few hours behind. lol I had to double and triple check my internationals and then check again. lol

Sending out the assignments now and should be done within the next five hours. If you do not get an assignment from me by 9 PM Pacific tonight PM me ASAP.
Yay!!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now? Tory Burch Wallet, Marc Jacobs sunglasses, bottle of smart water, planner, iphone 5 charger, car keys, work keys, pens, Advil, hand cream, mints, Tory Burch coin pouch, bottle of nail polish, and sephora black and white chevron makeup bag for my daily makeup. What is your favorite holiday? Toss up between Christmas and 4th of July What candies and baked goods do you especially like? Anything minty or mint chocolate, fudge, brownies, rise crispy treats, Italian cookies and cannolis (I miss living in Chicago! There are NO Italian bakeries in Denver) What candies and baked goods do you dislike? Omg toffee and peanut brittle. So freaking gross. Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? Never tried any products by TheBalm, I see a lot of raves about them. Le Mer face cream (that's above my pay grade! Lol) and Folle de Joie perfume! I want a birchbox sample so bad and never received it. What are a few of your hobbies? I work A LOT. But when I'm not at work I'm at the gym. I like to read and also drink wine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? Ugh 29, but only for 3 more weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boooooooo


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm excited as well! I'm not very crafty but I can bake and have catered desserts at parties and weddings before. I can also write kick-ass research papers. Hahahhaaaaa.
The ultimate SS gift, your very own customized, A+ reasearch paper. lol.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I'm a few hours behind. lol I had to double and triple check my internationals and then check again. lol

Sending out the assignments now and should be done within the next five hours. If you do not get an assignment from me by 9 PM Pacific tonight PM me ASAP.
I hope you get a well deserved break after this.  Thanks again for organizing everything.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 16, 2013)

What do you guys think about using birchbox credit to buy gifts. I have over 50$ and wanted to use that but it seems slightly impersonal to have a gift shipped from a company.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2013)

Whoo! I'm really looking forward to making my shopping lists and tracking things down for my Santees. I love the searching and hunting part of shopping!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

RESEARCH PAPERS FOR EVERYONNNNNEEEEE!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I'm a few hours behind. lol I had to double and triple check my internationals and then check again. lol

Sending out the assignments now and should be done within the next five hours. If you do not get an assignment from me by 9 PM Pacific tonight PM me ASAP.
I haven't lifted a finger around the house today in anticipation that my ss assignment would arrive and I would miss the minute it landed in my messages!!...lol


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you guys think about using birchbox credit to buy gifts. I have over 50$ and wanted to use that but it seems slightly impersonal to have a gift shipped from a company.
I am wondering about this too.  I could get more stuff using my 20$ BB credit but I'm worried that with newgistics shipping things wouldn't get here in time for me to ship them out to my SS.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

do you like coffee or tea? I'm Italian. We start drinking coffee at like age 3 LOL. So yes. Love tea as well. do you have any pets? I have three kitty cats. One big main coon named Walter who's 5. And two sibling Ragamuffin kitties names Lucy and Oscar who are 1 year old. you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? Oh man I loved that show. And I was in like grade school when that show was on, probably not the most typical thing for a grade schooler to be watching! Lol. Ummm I would grab every Fresh Sugar Lip treatment I could find and basically all their product line. All the dior and high end makeup brands I can find. what subs do you get? I get birchbox, Ipsy, glossybox, popsugar must have, julep, inzuri nail box, fabfitfun, ellie fit fashionista, I feel like I'm forgetting something? is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet? Black, animal print, gray, tan, not a whole lot of colors.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 16, 2013)

Woot! I got mine I got mine I got mine! Time to stalk like a wolf!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> Woot! I got mine I got mine I got mine! Time to stalk like a wolf!


 Luckkkkkyyyyyyyyy! (Napoleon Dynamite style)


----------



## BagLady (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now? Wallet, makeup bag w blush, eyeliner, mascara, hand lotion, lip balm, kabuki brush, coupon bag, sunglasses, glasses, notebook, pen, gum What is your favorite holiday? Thanksgiving What candies and baked goods do you especially like? I love chocolate, cheesecake, cupcakes, brownies What candies and baked goods do you dislike? Not a fan of pies Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? Marc Jacobs Beauty What are a few of your hobbies? Photography, photo editing, reading, pinning.....things on Pinterest(is that a hobby) How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? Late, late, late 30s ;-) do you like coffee or tea? Coffee, I don't like tea at all. I do like hot chocolate do you have any pets? No but I love Dogs you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? Marc Jacobs beauty or Lorac Pro Palette Is there any particular color that is a majority in your closet. Blue and gray what subs do you get? (2) Birchboxes and Ipsy Thought of a few more questions : Do you like to watch and/or play any sports? I love to watch baseball. I enjoyed playing volleyball but haven't played in years. Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read? I love reading all kinds of books (except SciFi) and I have a serious magazine addiction If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go? I've always wanted to go to Italy. Hoping to go sometime in the next 1-2 years What's the best gift you've ever received? My dad made me a dollhouse when I was a kid and I loved it. Best Gift Ever Dream Career: A dancer. I love to dance but have never taken a dance class. A photographer. I've discovered my creative side in my 30s and I have a passion for it.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woot! I got mine I got mine I got mine! Time to stalk like a wolf!
Woot! You go girl hahahah =]


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woot! I got mine I got mine I got mine! Time to stalk like a wolf!
Squee!  This is worse then refreshing my box page on BB waiting for it to load.  Me want Secret santa!  




  (this is me refreshing the page again)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Hahah! I know!! My first instinct is to screen shoot my BB page and share it here on MUT and afraid I'm going to do that with my SS name on accident. Hahaha!



> Squee! Â This is worse then refreshing my box page on BB waiting for it to load. Â Me want Secret santa! Â :15: Â  (this is me refreshing the page again)


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Squee!  This is worse then refreshing my box page on BB waiting for it to load.  Me want Secret santa!  



  (this is me refreshing the page again)
Lol I'm doing the same exact thing. My stomach is going all crazy I'm so excited!


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 16, 2013)

> Squee! Â This is worse then refreshing my box page on BB waiting for it to load. Â Me want Secret santa! Â :15: Â  (this is me refreshing the page again)


 This is so me!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 16, 2013)

Got mine!! Let the stalking begin!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got mine!! Let the stalking begin!
YAY!!!

I love hearing that people are getting theirs! Can't wait to get mine =]


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 16, 2013)

A



> I am wondering about this too. Â I could get more stuff using my 20$ BB credit but I'm worried that with newgistics shipping things wouldn't get here in time for me to ship them out to my SS. Â


 All of my bb orders have arrived fast. I was thinking about having it shipped to my recipient and than also shipping a small package from me


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

It's almost here!!! 

 No Whammies...No Whammies!!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A
All of my bb orders have arrived fast. I was thinking about having it shipped to my recipient and than also shipping a small package from me
I wouldn't mind if a pkg came directly from BB!! Just don't forget to include a mystery pack ;0


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

I got my SS!! YAY!! Shopping time =D


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

I want mine.... Gahhhhh, the anticipation is driving me nuts!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

> A All of my bb orders have arrived fast. I was thinking about having it shipped to my recipient and than also shipping a small package from me


 I think that's an awesome idea! I know I would LOVE getting two sets of surprises!! ETA: As a matter of fact, this gives me lots of ideas for my santee..I very well may split up their gift!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 16, 2013)

Got my SS! Let the stalking/shopping begin!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A
All of my bb orders have arrived fast. I was thinking about having it shipped to my recipient and than also shipping a small package from me
I don't think people would mind.  Can you include a message in the BB shipment?  Or ship your box first and let them know to expect more packages?  I can't see anyone being sad about multiple boxes, lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

I would be ridiculously happy to recieve multiple boxes... No biggie.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 16, 2013)

I can't wait to get mine. I want to shop!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

Omggggg I got mine assigned!!! Soooo excited to get who I did! Yay!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay so I just got my makeup brush roll that I ordered from an Etsy shop (austineg) and thought I'd share because it would make a lovely Christmas gift! She has so many prints. Thinking I might have to order another one for me and one for my SS!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well... I got my "assignment" just in time to keep me from biting off all my fingernails!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YiPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Off to stalk my SS.... dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...............


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay so I just got my makeup brush roll that I ordered from an Etsy shop (austineg) and thought I'd share because it would make a lovely Christmas gift! She has so many prints. Thinking I might have to order another one for me and one for my SS!








So cute!  Even if your SS doesn't have a lot of brushes it looks like you could put liners, glosses, mascaras in there too.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

> Okay so I just got my makeup brush roll that I orderedÂ from an Etsy shop (austineg) and thought I'd share because it would make a lovely Christmas gift! She has so many prints. Thinking I might have to order another one for me and one for my SS!


 where, Where, WHERE did this come from?? I must have one!! eta: never mind! At first I couldn't see the word inside the parenthesis!)


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So cute!  Even if your SS doesn't have a lot of brushes it looks like you could put liners, glosses, mascaras in there too. 

That's very true!! Good thinking!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

SO CUTE. I love the chevron and this color scheme!!



> Okay so I just got my makeup brush roll that I orderedÂ from an Etsy shop (austineg) and thought I'd share because it would make a lovely Christmas gift! She has so many prints. Thinking I might have to order another one for me and one for my SS!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 16, 2013)

Eagerly awaiting my assignment!  But I passed the time with a massage and facial so really it wasn't so bad


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


where, Where, WHERE did this come from?? I must have one!!

eta: never mind! At first I couldn't see the word inside the parenthesis!)

Isn't it lovely?! Seriously want one in every print now!

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SO CUTE. I love the chevron and this color scheme!!
Me too! She has a ton of different chevron prints in like every color. I want them all!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 16, 2013)

> Okay so I just got my makeup brush roll that I orderedÂ from an Etsy shop (austineg) and thought I'd share because it would make a lovely Christmas gift! She has so many prints. Thinking I might have to order another one for me and one for my SS!


 I love this! I think searching this etsy shop is a good way to pass the time until I get my assignment


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Still waiting here...

What's in your purse right now?

Epicuren lip balm, chapstick, tweezers, clinique foundation and eye shadow, purple eyeliner. 2 pens, a Newseum guide, some loose papers.  Wallet with credit cards and money.  Phone.

 

What is your favorite holiday?

ALL OF THEM.  Really.

 

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?

Anything homemade is awesome.  Love white chocolate macademia nut cookies. Love Mike and Ike, Airheads, Reeses Peanut butter cups (including the white chocolate  version). Love fudge. Love cinnamon.

 

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?

Fruitcake, hard candies (except for cinnamon ones), dark chocolate.  3 Musketeers and Milky way (though Milky Way Midnight is ok).

 

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?

Feather effects nail polish.

What are a few of your hobbies?

Knitting, quilting, reading, writing, scrapbooking.

 

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

27.

*do you like coffee or tea? *

Tea is love.  Also love hot cocoa and apple cider.  Flavored Coffee is great too.

*do you have any pets?*

Yes 2 Kittens.  They are the loves of my life.

â€¨*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* 

OMG. Burberry?

â€¨*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Tough one.  Not really I guess.  Blacks and grays and neutrals play a big part but I really love color too.

 

*what subs do you get?*

Birchbox, Graze, Julibox.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

[@]Sheeeeeelby[/@] etsy is a really great idea for people looking to add fandom gifts to their SS box as well.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Sheeeeeelby etsy is a really great idea for people looking to add fandom gifts to their SS box as well.

Etsy is seriously great for everything! Love it! I could just spend all day browsing haha.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay I made my first SS present purchase, this is so exciting to shop for someone!! Especially since I got a mystery girl, which kind of makes it a but more exciting!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay I made my first SS present purchase, this is so exciting to shop for someone!! Especially since I got a mystery girl, which kind of makes it a but more exciting!
Look at that-you have already made your first purchase and I'm still waiting for a name! We gals move fast!!! I'm sure it won't be long for me!!

Was your mystery person easy to hunt down?


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Look at that-you have already made your first purchase and I'm still waiting for a name! We gals move fast!!! I'm sure it won't be long for me!!

Was your mystery person easy to hunt down?
Yes, all I did was take their user name and put it into the search bar lol Not much activity but it makes this more like a treasure hunt so that is kind of fun hahahaha


----------



## mermuse (Nov 16, 2013)

Survey Time!

*What's in your purse right now?* It's a hot mess since I swapped purses in like 5 seconds this morning and CLEARLY haven't swapped out/removed lippy stuff in a long time, but I have 2 Kind Plus Bars, Lush Lemony Flutter, Smith's Rosebud Salve balm, Maybelline medicated Baby Lips in Coral something (L'Oreal testing compensation), Ellis Faas lip glaze in 301 (favorite Glossy Box item ever...still highly covet the rusty colored one), Revlon Just Bitten balmstain in Honey, Ulta extreme wear lip stain in 14 (super deep berry), Revlon Colorburst lip glosses in Papaya and Strawberry, Mally Poreless Face Defender, Bliss body butter travel size from the W hotels my bf stays at all the time, Marc by Marc Jacobs sunglasses (via Saks outlet), 2 Ipsy bags (one stuffed full of lips listed above, the other poorly being used as a wallet).

*What is your favorite holiday?* Probably Thanksgiving since it's the most laid back of them all in my opinion.  Just a lot of good time spent cooking and hanging out with those whose company you enjoy.  It's a holiday with no obligations.  I also enjoy New Years for the glitz factor and excuse to party and in theory it used to be Halloween although I've just not had any good parties to attend the last few years so it's lost its luster. 

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like? *I'm just going to rattle off buzzword flavors I gravitate towards: YUZU, honey (love that airy honey candy that seems easy to make...now considering making some like this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Honeycomb-Candy/), lemon, grapefruit, rose, (love those Persian type nougats), lavender, cardamom, pistachio, pecan, almond, orange, blood orange, orange blossom, vanilla, rich dark chocolate, spiced chocolate, pear.  Love nuts in general, floral, herbal, citrus, etc notes.  : D   But if you have something that's your specialty, I'd be happy to try.  I have had macarons which I love, but I have fairly good access to them here.

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?* Cheap chocolate--tastes like wax, white chocolate, anything too sweet.

*What are a few of your hobbies?* watercolor, Adobe Illustrator vector art, video game design (love pixel art, trying that now...obsessed with League of Legends and vintage games), jewelry making, interior design and decorating (although that's really more job related), cooking, traveling, culture.  I'm THRILLED to be going to Spain for the first time soon.  Random side note, I'm all giddy over Sailor Moon stuff becoming accessible again.  Too bad it wasn't when I was in Tokyo two years ago. 

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? * Super early 30's.

*Do you like coffee or tea?* I tend to avoid caffeine, but I do enjoy Nespresso quite a bit.  I generally drink tea and try to stick to herbal or very lightly caffeinated. My favorites are Yogi Egyptian licorice and Teavanna's pear white tea.  I just had a Rose oolong from Teavanna I loved quite a bit.  If you have some tea bags you want to throw in, I'm game!

*Do you have any pets?* I have a blue betta fish BluBo that I'm obsessed with.  Here is a vector drawing I did of him a while back:





*You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*  The first thing that comes to mind is Guerlain Meteorites for some reason.  It's probably not even an effect I want on my oily skin, but I'm just entranced, and I would have difficulty spending that kind of money on a curiosity.  I'd take a long dip at the YSL glossy stains (I have a few of the L'Oreal kind that I adore, but no YSL ones yet) and some of their other lip products, try to snag some high end foundation while I'm there, make a quick beeline around the corner for a Makeup Forever flash palette and take a dip in the aqua creams and spend the last few seconds scooping up Illamasqua liquid eyeliners and skin bases.

*What perfumes do you own/like?*  I have 2 regular Tokyo Milk scents: gin &amp; rosewater and honey &amp; the moon, and Everything and Nothing of the Dark variety.  I love La Vie La Mort, but do not own it.  I ADORED the Atelier Cologne duo with the orange and the vanilla.  I really love the Lavanilla grapefruit and vanilla but only got a small "deluxe" sample size that is rapidly dwindling.  The only other scent I've been rocking is Hanae Mori's Butterfly, and I've had that bottle about 5 years.

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?* Hah, I have a straight up color gradient in my closet when it's all in perfect order.  Although when it comes to colors I tend to prefer tertiary colors.  Why have purple when you can have a plummy red purple or why have red when it can be a bright poppy orange red?  Yellow is much more exciting with a hint of green or a mustardy presence.  Don't get me chatting about color.  Your best bet is to check out my deeply hibernating blog.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*What subs do you get?* I got Birchbox for nearly a year near its beginnings, I got Ipsy for nearly a year back when it was MyGlam as well, and then I got Glossybox for about a year.  Now all that remains is the Le Metier VIP vault. 

*Other notes*:  Would be happy to get a scarf or handmade pottery or anything showing off your craft.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

My boyfriend and I are on our way to the mall and I keep refreshing MUT on my phone like I'm getting paid for it!!! C'mon SS assignment !


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm 1/2 done with the list.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My boyfriend and I are on our way to the mall and I keep refreshing MUT on my phone like I'm getting paid for it!!! C'mon SS assignment !
Are you planning on picking up some "homey" things with your "random coupons" while you are at the mall...lol....


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

What's in your purse right now?

eos lip balm sherbert, UD mattifying powder, tarte maracuja rollerball, BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre rollerball

What is your favorite holiday?

Christmas! 






 

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?

dark chocolate, macarons, brownies, cupcakes, werthers hard caramels, chocolate cover macadamia treats, lindor truffles

 

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?

Fruitcake, sours, overly minty/cinnamon stuff

 

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?

a lot lol other than anticipating the new UD naked 3

What are a few of your hobbies?

painting, crafts, tennis, hello kitty.

 

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

Just turned 30 &gt;_&lt;

*do you like coffee or tea? *

Tea!

*do you have any pets?*

4 kitties now lol, my husband's cats and my own now.  Momo, Tasha, Abby, Kira

â€¨*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* 

Urban Decay

â€¨*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Blues, purple, grays, neutrals

 

*what subs do you get?*

Birchbox, Julep, Glossybox, Phone case of the month, IPSY, Bespoke


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm 1/2 done with the list.
@zadidoll wow, thank you for all the hard work your putting into this. So excited to see who it is!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you planning on picking up some "homey" things with your "random coupons" while you are at the mall...lol....
Hahahaha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Eeeek I got my assignment. ________, prepare to be spoiled rotten!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eeeek I got my assignment.
________, prepare to be spoiled rotten!




Aaannnd it begins! yay! ausome. I've been passing the time by shopping for my nail SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm 1/2 done with the list.
Thank you for all your hard work on this Zadi!!!



I give you a standing ovation!


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for your work [@]zadidoll[/@] I just got my assignment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 16, 2013)

Very excited to settle in for the evening with a glass of wine. Prepared to stalk!!! (Cue the old song "I always feel like somebody's watching me")


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 16, 2013)

Got my buddy! I'm going stalking...and shopping


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 16, 2013)

@zadidoll Thanks for putting the SS together.  I am so excited!  You're the best!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 16, 2013)

Yesss some of the things I already hoarded are going to be perfect for my SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The rest will go to my roommate, who I'm sure will also love them in her stocking.


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 16, 2013)

I got my SS and i am super excited to shop for this person! Thanks Zadi!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh and if my SS is stalking I promise to answer the last bunch of questions posted tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Just got my SS and I know nothing about them! Consider yourself stalked!


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 16, 2013)

> Oh and if my SS is stalking I promise to answer the last bunch of questions posted tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ditto to this. I need to get to a desktop tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh no, my greatest SS fear has become reality.... Very vague profiles and no wishlists are no fun.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Soooooo how strict is this price limit? 'cause I'm 15 minutes into my shopping and already over. 

I just want to buy all the things!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, literally going back through my stalkees posts one by one to find information. I feel like such a creep, but in a good way!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Ahhhhhh I am so ready...


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay!! I just got assigned, totally on stalking/shopping mode now 



 so so excited!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay - received my Secret Santee...let the stalking commence...


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Finally received my giftee...This lady must be stealth like because I have never heard of her!! I love it!!


----------



## mckondik (Nov 16, 2013)

Stalking!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

I have my SS!  So excited.   Already placing my first order.  This person is going to be super fun to shop for!!  I am already coming up with some awesome wrapping ideas.  Gah, so excited.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm so excited to shop!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2013)

I or MagicalMom have sent PMs to the following people.

allistra44
alterkate
AmandaWarwick
amdoerr
angienharry
Animezing
BagLady
bellatrix42
Bethesda1234
Bflopolska
blueangel1023
bluelion
bonita22
Charity1217
chelsealady
chelsealynn
CourtneyB
Dakota750
Dayo Steph
Deareux
DeSha
Donna529
donutbaby
DorotaD
dotybird
DoubleShot
Elizabeth Mac
elizabethrose
EmpressMelli
evildrporkchop
farrah3
FireNRice
FormosaHoney
FrostKitty
gemstone
heartsandwhimsy
heath67013
heather4602
HHummel
iPretty949
jac a
Jac13
Jamie P
jannie135
jaylee78
Jazbot
JC327
jenniferrose
jordiemac3
jpark107
Jwls750
kellsbells
KellyKaye
KittenZ
klg534
Kristine Walker
LadyK
Lanai12
Last Contrast
latinafeminista
lioness90
LisaLeah
LolaJay
lovepink
luckyme502
LyndaV
magicalmom
makeitupasigo
Margo Julianna
mckondik
meaganola
mermuse
mishmish
missemiee
MissRoe
morre22
nicepenguins
nikkimouse
NittanyLionGRRL
OpheliaDiFranco
paralegalatl
pooteeweet213
puppymomofthree
Sakura83
secrethoarder
Sheeeeeelby
slinka
sparklegirl
StefanieH30
StickyLips
STLSportsGirl13
Sunflowercake
tanya0949
tgooberbutt
Tiffany27la
tnorth1852
trekkersangel
ttanner2005
tulosai
tweakabell
usofjessamerica
utgal2004
wrkreads
yousoldtheworld


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 16, 2013)

We're you given their mut username as well as their real name and address! I just got her name and address and don't know how to find her on mut. Help?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh dear. Dear Santee: please fill out a wishlist please please. Or do one of our survey thingys. I'm suddenly incredibly anxious.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Squeeeee! My SS is one of my favorite people on this forum!!! I'm SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

I got mine!! Yay


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

> Oh dear. Dear Santee: please fill out a wishlist please please. Or do one of our survey thingys. I'm suddenly incredibly anxious.


 You and me both.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

YAY!!! Someone must be shopping for me!!! My ss page views went up!!

Dear SS,

 You are getting what I think is a tough job. I HATE surprises, and usually peak/unwrap-then rewrap my gifts. I can count on you to give me a much needed and welcomed surprise.

Happy shopping!!

Much love,

MissRoe


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We're you given their mut username as well as their real name and address!
I just got her name and address and don't know how to find her on mut. Help?

I just sent you her username here. Sorry about that. When I forwarded her PM I accidentally excluded that. For anyone else, if I forgot to include the username of the person please reply back to the PM ASAP.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Squeeeee! My SS is one of my favorite people on this forum!!! I'm SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It must be me!!!!!  -flips hair in true Blair Warner fashion-lol


----------



## DeSha (Nov 16, 2013)

My SS is one tough cookie




lol. I hope my gifts make her happy and won't send her over the edge.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh dear. Dear Santee: please fill out a wishlist please please. Or do one of our survey thingys. I'm suddenly incredibly anxious.
Same here, my Santee has a incredibly straightforward profile with an incredibly small amount of information. No survey answers, no wishlist. I'm not as excited now because I don't know anything about her, even stalking has led me to find very little. I feel anxious...


----------



## DeSha (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @zadidoll Thanks for putting the SS together.  I am so excited!  You're the best!!!

Agreed! Thanks ever so much Zadidoll!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

> Same here, my Santee has a incredibly straightforward profile with an incredibly small amount of information. No survey answers, no wishlist. I'm not as excited now because I don't know anything about her, even stalking has led me to find very little. I feel anxious...


 Then send them the things that you love because you have great taste. Lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Then send them the things that you love because you have great taste. Lol
Hahahahaaa! i sure do have great taste! Thanks doll!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 16, 2013)

I know very little but I can tell what forums she posts in so therefore what products might be dupes. Willkeepstalking


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It must be me!!!!!  -flips hair in true Blair Warner fashion-lol
I'll NEVER tell! But you are most certainly among them!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

My giftee has nothing filled out for her beauty wish list...my sleigh just hit a cloudhole...


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here, my Santee has a incredibly straightforward profile with an incredibly small amount of information. No survey answers, no wishlist. I'm not as excited now because I don't know anything about her, even stalking has led me to find very little. I feel anxious...
If for any reason my Santee is similar, I am totally just going to gift her with things I love and hope for the best.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My giftee has nothing filled out for her beauty wish list...my sleigh just hit a cloudhole...
HAHAHAHA! My sleigh just rammed into and is now buried in a pile of snow! I'm just gonna say what everyone is thinking.... WHY YOU NO MAKE WISHLIST, Y'ALL?


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll NEVER tell! But you are most certainly among them!




you are too sweet....hugs!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a generic question...say, for example, someone who knows absolutely nothing about Harry Potter wants (needs) to learn about this subject in a condensed manner of time...where would someone guide, oh...*someone* to learn (shop) for things related to such?

And what exactly does "fandom" mean?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If for any reason my Santee is similar, I am totally just going to gift her with things I love and hope for the best.
I am just going to fill my shopping carts with 2 of each thing that I am buying for myself and so I will fashion myself a frankenstein.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

> Also, literally going back through my stalkees posts one by one to find information. I feel like such a creep, but in a good way!


 LOL I'm soooo doing the same right now. It's so fun to be so creepy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Nov 16, 2013)

Mwahahahahaha! My santee has no idea what's coming!!!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 16, 2013)

OK Here it goes... I will also post this in my wish list to make it easier on my SS.

What's in your purse right now?Lots of diabetes supplies/meds, hand lotion, lip balm, diapers/wipes, toys, snacks

What is your favorite holiday?ChristmasWhat candies and baked goods do you especially like?Chocolate (dark or milk), chocolate chip cookies, chocolate mint, anything chocolate!What candies and baked goods do you dislike?White chocolate is not good!!!Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?Not that I can think of... nothing specific... sorry!What are a few of your hobbies?I like to sew, but my machine has been broken for a year now. I like to watch tv/movies, chat on makeup talk, I'm kinda boring. I'm a mom LOLHow old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?31*do you like coffee or tea?*I LOVE coffee... but good coffee. I really love dark roast coffee from somewhere like Starbucks or Panera. Hazelnut, chocolate, vanilla, mmmm coffee!!!!!!*do you have any pets?*A dog and a cat*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*I think I would hit up the Nars or Stila sections and toss it all in my cart! Also Philosophy... allllll of it!*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*I wear a lot of black, but I've been buying more teal/turquoise and coral/oranges lately.

*what subs do you get?*I have been getting birchbox for a year now. I also get the New Beauty test tube. I got ipsy for a couple of bags and also a couple glossyboxes, but those were last year.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 16, 2013)

Yay I love my SS, she was someone I was hoping to shop for!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Oh no, my greatest SS fear has become reality.... Very vague profiles and no wishlists are no fun.


 I'm having this problem too! Really hope our chicas will add some more info. All I know are a few high end brands she likes. Not so helpful...


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a generic question...say, for example, someone who knows absolutely nothing about Harry Potter wants (needs) to learn about this subject in a condensed manner of time...where would someone guide, oh...*someone* to learn (shop) for things related to such?

And what exactly does "fandom" mean?
A fandom is just a nerdy word for fan of "insert topic here"

I am assuming your Santee is a Harry Potter fan. I would check pinterest or http://www.mugglenet.com/   It is a Harry Potter fan site. I  personally am a big Harry Potter fan, and if I am not your Santee, feel free to PM me any questions. I am more than happy to help out.


----------



## alterkate (Nov 16, 2013)

*What's in your purse right now?* Burts Bees medicated lip balm, L'Occitane Hand Creme, Caramel Nut Brownie Luna Bar, Tatcha blotting papers, Jouer Lip Enhancer, clear plastic hair ties, mini Tweezerman tweezers, compact mirror, mini hair brush. And I'm never without my metallic green S'Well water bottle!

*What is your favorite holiday?* Christmas! I love every cheesy thing about it! The songs, the food, the decorations, the lights, the snow, the goodwill towards men, and watching my loved ones open their gifts!

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?* Chocolate! Especially dark chocolate, caramel chocolate, fun gourmet chocolate bars with weird things in them (like Vosges Chocolate Library). I also love raspberry, orange, chocolate covered cherries. 

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?* Anything with nuts. No allergies or anything, just don't care for them! I don't really like artificial cherry or artificial banana flavored things either. 

*What are a few of your hobbies?* I love to read but don't get enough time to do it. I'm an amateur tech geek, and proud Apple fangirl. I always have to have the latest technology if I can afford it. I'm going through a major nail polish phase right now and like to paint my nails and my 4 year old daughter's nails, collect polish, swatch and organize my polish, etc, etc!

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? * 34

*Do you like coffee or tea?* Coffee, coffee, coffee! I have a Keurig and love flavored K-cups. I use quite a bit of flavored powdered creamers as well. 

*Do you have any pets?* Sigh...we have 3 cats and 3 miniature dachshunds. I'm not sure how it happened. One day we just woke up and realized that we were being overrun!

*You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*  Urban Decay and Stila eyeshadow palettes first, then over to the Benefit display and take one of everything. I'd run to the nail polish and just sweep it all in the cart! If I still had time, I'd grab some perfumes, but I think I'm a bit over my limit by now. 





*What perfumes do you own/like?*  My current favorites are the BCBGMAXAZARIA Bon Genre that I sampled from Glossybox, and the Joie Folle de Joie from October's Birchbox. I like fruity/florals, some spice is okay but any hint of musk will turn me off immediately. I love vanilla scents in lotions, candles, etc.

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?* Honestly, the majority of my wardrobe is black/grey. But when I branch out to colors, I lean towards deep blues, burgundies, greens. Green is my favorite color, especially bright, leafy greens. Most of my accessories like makeup bags, water bottle, stationary and desk items are some sort of green.  

*What subs do you get?* Birchbox, Ipsy, Glossybox, PopSugar, Julep, SquareHue (just started), BarkBox, sometimes the Wantable Accessories box, and Bespoke Post once in a while. 

*Other notes*:  I hope this list helps! I'm really not picky and will be thrilled with anything you'd like to send. I'm an active trader here on MUT so if I get something I won't use, I will trade it for something else I want, so I'm happy either way! I will be updating a wish list here in the next day or so, to list some more specific things I like/dislike, so I hope that will be useful as well.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL I'm soooo doing the same right now. It's so fun to be so creepy




What is the best way to stalk their posts? It's a great idea to find out what they like!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a generic question...say, for example, someone who knows absolutely nothing about Harry Potter wants (needs) to learn about this subject in a condensed manner of time...where would someone guide, oh...*someone* to learn (shop) for things related to such?

And what exactly does "fandom" mean?
If you need to find information on Harry Potter in a condensed form you could read over this website http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page

and fandom is basically a group of people that all enjoy particular works of fiction or tv shows and movies. Also you can find a ton of stuff on Etsy that has to do with HP as well as here http://www.wbshop.com/category/wbshop_brands/harry+potter.do


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 16, 2013)

I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Dear People Who Want to Try Lush: Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath?


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.
Fair


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.
GHOST MODE!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

> I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.


 I'm light with pink undertones. Pretty sure you and I could share makeup ;-)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm pretty light medium with yellow undertones -light medium neutral in Tarte airbrush, 127 in MUFE, bisque in Laura Mercier ... Lol I can keep going on. GUYS IM HAVING TOO MUCH FUN STALKING



> I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear People Who Want to Try Lush:
Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath?
Yes and YESSSSSSS.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.
Quite light but usually not quite the lightest.  I am generally the second lightest shade in most makeups.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes to fun bathtub stuff!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size?


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear People Who Want to Try Lush:
Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath?
Yes I would.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Questions I don't think I answered yet...
 
What's in your purse right now?
Receipts, a mini brush, strawberry gum, wallet, keys, work badge, headphones, and my makeup bag which currently contains pressed powder foundation (Covergirl), theBalm Hot Mama blush mini, theBalm MaryLou-Manizer mini, Benefit They're Real mascara, UD 24/7 liners in Rockstar &amp; Junkie, chapstick, Revlon lip butter in Raspberry Pie. 

What is your favorite holiday?
Christmas. It gives me the warm fuzzies!

What candies and baked goods do you especially like?
All of them? My favorite candies are Sweettarts &amp; Whatchamacallits. Baked goods..pretty much anything. I'm a big chocolate/caramel &amp; chocolate/peanut butter fan.

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?
I don't really like anything cherry flavored or super sour, and I don't like mint &amp; chocolate together! Also not a fan of pie. 

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?
Super curious about the Hourglass Ambient Lighting powders and NARS blushes (have heard such great things, but have never tried!)

What are a few of your hobbies?
Hahaha I'm such a homebody... Seriously if I'm not at work, I'm home hanging out with my dog and watching movies. Or at the dog park. My boyfriend is a drummer in a metal band so most weekends I'm out simultaneous taking pictures/videos/selling shirts. I also have a beauty blog because, if it's not obvious, I &lt;3 makeup!

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?
24. I'll be 25 in January!

do you like coffee or tea?
Neither. I was never really a fan of either, and now I CANT have either for health reasons so it kind of works out. I do like hot chocolate!

do you have any pets?
YES. A super awesome fat cat named Domino (white with black spots) and an adorable but WAY hyper boxer mix puppy named Izzy. 

You're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?
Oh my gosh I'd be so overwhelmed! So many things I'd want. BUT I've been kind of into skincare lately, so I'd probably head to the Origins section. 

Is there any particular color that is a majority in your closet.
Green, definitely.

What subs do you get?
Birchbox, Ipsy, GDE OTM, Starlooks, Julep.
Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?
Diehard Packer fan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?
I love reading! Such a variety of things though.. currently, The Book Thief. 

If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?
Hoping to get to Germany in the next few years!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 16, 2013)

> Dear People Who Want to Try Lush: Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath?


 Have a tub and adore taking long, relaxing baths.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 16, 2013)

> I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.


 I'm light medium with cool undertones. I am 115 in maybelline fit me foundation. I am light medium in supergoop cc cream (which btw is ahmaaaaazing)


> Dear People Who Want to Try Lush: Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath?


 Yes and yes!!!!


> My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size?


 Size 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you need to find information on Harry Potter in a condensed form you could read over this website http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page

and fandom is basically a group of people that all enjoy particular works of fiction or tv shows and movies. Also you can find a ton of stuff on Etsy that has to do with HP as well as here http://www.wbshop.com/category/wbshop_brands/harry+potter.do
Doah! Why didn't I think of Wikipedia...? That's usually the first place I go! Thanks for the reminder and suggestions of places to shop!






Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A fandom is just a nerdy word for fan of "insert topic here"

I am assuming your Santee is a Harry Potter fan. I would check pinterest or http://www.mugglenet.com/   It is a Harry Potter fan site. I  personally am a big Harry Potter fan, and if I am not your Santee, feel free to PM me any questions. I am more than happy to help out.
Well, *someone's* santee is a fan of Harry Potter. maybe mine. lol

Thanks so much for your offer to help!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.
Light.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear People Who Want to Try Lush:
Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath?
Yes. I would take fancy baths if I had fancy bath things!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size?
I have big feet. Size 10.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Did anyone create the thread that has just our individual SS links with Q&amp;A yet?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm a size 8!



> My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

I just added my info to my Secret Santa link below my profile - and will keep editing the info as I see good ideas posted here.  Seems like a good idea.  Thanks everyone for the great ideas on here.  Love the MUT community!!  You all are wonderful!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size?

SUCH a cute idea! I love slipper socks they keep me all toasty.

8 or 8.5 is my size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

I AM SOOOOO EXCITED TO SHOP FOR MY SS NOW!!!! I picked up a few ideas here and there and now I am stoked.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok trying to really help my secret santa out with all the good info. Do you like to watch and/or play any sports? I dont play sports but I do love the gym! Running and weight training. I love to watch sports. Im a HUGE Chicago Bears fan and Chicago Cubs fan (terrible, i know! But they're the loveable losers!) Do you like to read? I love to read everything. Very diverse interests in reading material. I like memoirs a lot. The last book I read was "Orange is the new Black" by Piper Kerman bc im obsesses with that netflix series. If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go? I need a vacation so bad. I work way too much. Somewhere tropical. Id love to go to Tahiti and Thailand. What's the best gift you've ever received? My husband and I were so stretched for money leading up to our gigantic wedding that we didn't do the traditional bride and groom gifts. But he did get me our two ragamuffin kitties the week before our wedding and they are my favorite things in the whole world. My babies. Dream Career: I went to school for Fashion Merchandising and Design so I always thought I'd work in corporate retail like in the buying office or in visual merchandise planning but it turns out im very happy working at store level being face to face with my clients helping them shop for fabulous clothes that they feel amazing in! And managing/running a multi million dollar store is very fun and challenging as well. So maybe i already have my dream job? I dont know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey, just thought of something, and I don't mean to be a buzzkill since we just got our ss assignments--

1) when is the latest @Tiffany27la, (my secret santa), should put my SS gift in the mail. Is there a due date for these gifts?

2) When I open said gift from @Tiffany27la, when will it be ok for me to post pics and announce she was my secret santa??

My gift is going all the way across the country so it's important for me to get some dates in my head!!

Thanks!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a size 8!
I'm an 8.5 but usually wear size 9-11 in socks


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Doah! Why didn't I think of Wikipedia...? That's usually the first place I go! Thanks for the reminder and suggestions of places to shop!





Well, *someone's* santee is a fan of Harry Potter. maybe mine. lol

Thanks so much for your offer to help!
Your welcome


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey, just thought of something, and I don't mean to be a buzzkill since we just got our ss assignments--

1) when is the latest @Tiffany27la, (my secret santa), should put my SS gift in the mail. Is there a due date for these gifts?

2) When I open said gift from @Tiffany27la, when will it be ok for me to post pics and announce she was my secret santa??

My gift is going all the way across the country so it's important for me to get some dates in my head!!

Thanks!






Someone please get this woman the proper information!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Here you go my lovely SS.

PS : I'll try to fill out my wishlist better. 

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

Generally I love purple, pink, and blues.

Makeup, I usually stick to neutral colors but I want to start wearing some fun colored makeup!

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

Purple and blues.

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

Ehhh. Quite a few things from The Balm (nude tude, 3 instains, 2 blushes, sexy mama, and I canâ€™t remember what else)

What scents do you like:

Food scents,  light fruity scents, light florals (I love lilac!).

What scents do you not like:

Not fond of strong scents. Or Lavender.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

Iâ€™d say bronzer and/or tanning products because Iâ€™m so pale and scared to use these items.

What makeup item do you use every day:

For my simple days foundation, powder, lip scrub and lip balm, mascara. For days I have more time : previous items + eyeliner, highlighter, blush, and either a lip gloss or lip stick.

What colors do you avoid:

Yellow,  and orange. Iâ€™m not sure they would look good on me.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Simple and safe.  I sometimes get to lazy to try to do anything cool.

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

I enjoy unwrapping things!

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman

Iâ€™d like to think I would take my time, butâ€¦.I canâ€™t promise I wonâ€™t be a mad woman.

My Questions:

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

I would be happy with them.

What kind of extras would make your day?

Handmade and local items. Beauty samples (I even like your unloved items but please just let me know if theyâ€™re used)! I love me some samples. Postcards or a letter (I like penpals!), mixed cd, a book.

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

Probably lip balm.

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???

Makeup of course! Maybe some cute shit from Target. Or a purse! I love purses.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 16, 2013)

Love LUSH &amp; love baths! I have fair skin (usually wear "light" in foundations &amp; BB Creams) Blonde hair &amp; blue eyes My Santee is playing hide &amp; go seek! Hmmm! Come out &amp; play already so I can spoil you rotten!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

I feel sort of spoiled by the fact that my giftee is a frequent poster, has an awesome wishlist, and has completed most of the questions! Almost too easy


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 16, 2013)

> Okay so I just got my makeup brush roll that I orderedÂ from an Etsy shop (austineg) and thought I'd share because it would make a lovely Christmas gift! She has so many prints. Thinking I might have to order another one for me and one for my SS!


 Oh my gosh I've been looking EVERYWHERE for one of these!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel sort of spoiled by the fact that my giftee is a frequent poster, has an awesome wishlist, and has completed most of the questions! Almost too easy 




YOU ARE SO LUCKY!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 16, 2013)

> My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size?


7.5


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What is the best way to stalk their posts? It's a great idea to find out what they like!
If you hover over a name with your mouse a box will show up and you can click on "all posts"  to read everything they've posted on any group.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here are some questions I haven't answered. I will also add them to my Wish list so it's easy to find. Do you like to watch and/or play any sports? AZ Cardinals fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read? Not into books as much but I love reading articles on different lifestyles, places and people's experiences. If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go? I would love to go to Paris. My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size? 6-6.5 Dear People Who Want to Try Lush: Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath? Yes &amp; Yes


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.
Light/medium ,  I get pretty pale in winter but then get freckles and a bit tan in summer.


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you hover over a name with your mouse a box will show up and you can click on "all posts"  to read everything they've posted on any group.  
Thank you! I seriously was wondering if there was some way to do that.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear People Who Want to Try Lush:
Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath?
Yes to a tub and YES to fancy bathing.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

IM AT THE MALL RIGHT NOW AND ALREADY SHOPPING.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size?
Womens size 9 for shoes.  Do they size socks the same way?  I am realizing that I have never as an adult bought myself socks.  My Mom gets us each a bunch of socks every Christmas.  Wow.  weird.  I just freaked myself out.  LOL


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

> At 27, this is what I'm starting to feel. In Jun I'll have been out of HS a decade and other than a marriage and a kid I have nothing to show for it. I didn't get to finish my schooling. I've never even held down a real job for more than 6 months. I have no idea where the time went *sigh*


I know! Time flies! But girl at 27, you gotta a lot of life left to live! Never too late to make changes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But enjoy the time you have with your daughter and your hubby (when he is home. I cant even imagine what thats like, just remind yourself how strong YOU are!) those are the real things that matter in life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only wish I had more time with my family and didn't work like a mad woman. Though, I'm at work right now and clearly working really hard LOL.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't gone shopping yet, but already went through my stash and pulled tons of goodies out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you like to watch and/or play any sports? I don't play any sports really. I'd like to get into hula hooping/hoop dancing. 

But I am a huge fan of the Detroit Red Wings!!!!Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read? YES! Love reading. I do have a nook color but seriously nothing beats a real paperback book. I also like magazines and those are just generally beauty/fashion/lifestyle/women related. I love Cosmo!If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go? Europe! I would loooooooooooooooove to go to Europe!

My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size? 8Dear People Who Want to Try Lush:Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath?YES &amp; YES!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 16, 2013)

> Squeeeee! My SS is one of my favorite people on this forum!!! I'm SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 You got me?!?!? Woohoo!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 16, 2013)

Skin tone:  Pasty pale and pink.

Baths:  No tub.

Shoe size:  Canoes!  I mean size 10.

Okay, I have *so much* to go through tonight that I need to stop posting now and start reading!  My Santee doesn't seem to have a very extensive list or posting history, so there may be a lot of "well, *I* like it, so maybe she will, too!" going on for me.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 16, 2013)

Light medium My HG foundation is tarte's amazonian clay 12 hr in light but I can get a bit deeper in summer

shoe size U.S. 10

I have a tub downstairs but also a shower upstairs so stuff for both would be awesome

I just brought my purse out so nothing in it I was just using my wallet before

Supermaket sweep sephora?

the marc jacobs line because I love the packaging but soo expensive or atelier ambre nue

I think I'm done keeping up with the questions though, I think I've given enough information that anyone should have a good idea. If not I swear I'm not picky.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Answers to a few more.  

Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?

I used to dance (ballet, jazz, hip-hop)  and still love watching dance shows.  

Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?

I Love to read!  Just about everything.  Some of my guilty pleasures are cheesy small town mysteries and magic related fantasy/sci-fi.  

If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?
A small english village, where I would knit and solve mysteries like Mrs. Marple.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

OK. I've been doing some stalking and going to get my SS something and I just really hope they don't go out and decide to buy it before they get this. LOL.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay here's another question.  What is your most frequent daydream when stuck at work/school/home?

I'm usually stuck in my lab which is on the top floor of a building where the windows shake and whistle in the wind so I imagine that I'm in potions class at Hogwarts brewing up a sleeping draught.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

I forget who asked, but...

  _Gifts must be sent out between December 1, 2013 and December 15, 2013. This gives members approximately a two week window to shop or place an order. (If deadline is extended this will also be extended several days. To be determined.)_


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK. I've been doing some stalking and going to get my SS something and I just really hope they don't go out and decide to buy it before they get this. LOL.
I made sure to make all my big purchases for myself ahead of time for this reason! And now I'm trying not to buy anything for myself until after Christmas, especially things I have on my wishlist.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You got me?!?!? Woohoo!!
Bahhahahhahahaha!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?

Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?
I love to watch figure skating.  I am a big fan of most all Chicago sports teams, especially DA BULLS (but I am a fan of the White Sox NOT the cubs!)

YES! Love reading. Anything anything but mostly fiction.

That I haven't been?? Maybe Greece? But if it's anywhere anywhere then straight back to Croatia or Paris.

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay here's another question.  What is your most frequent daydream when stuck at work/school/home?
I guess just getting out of work and relaxing somewhere else.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay here's another question.  What is your most frequent daydream when stuck at work/school/home?

- I usually just have white noise or I am thinking about all the work I should be doing. I am too anxious of an individual for daydreams.... it really is terrible. I need to chill.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK. I've been doing some stalking and going to get my SS something and I just really hope they don't go out and decide to buy it before they get this. LOL.
I specifically put things on my wishlist that I promised myself *not* to purchase just in case my SS decided to include any of them in my gift..hope that helps!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I specifically put things on my wishlist that I promised myself *not* to purchase just in case my SS decided to include any of them in my gift..hope that helps!

That's true. But I'm worried about an item that had been mentioned by my SS in a post that I found during stalking, so hopefully she doesn't go and buy it cause I ordered it!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?

- I like to workout, I do not play any real sports but I do suspension/trx training and could use some weightlifting gloves to protect my dainty hands. 

Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?

- I looooove reading, my favorite author is Stephen King. My favorite book is The Stand and I have read it over a dozen times. I also really like to read books that have become movies or shows. I love Harry Potter(as everyone has probably figured out), Game of Thrones or A Song of Fire and Ice series.If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?

-Canada, Louisiana or Prague, Czech Republic. I also really want to visit Ireland because it is so green.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?

- I like to workout, I do not play any real sports but I do suspension/trx training and could use some weightlifting gloves to protect my dainty hands. 

Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?

- I looooove reading, my favorite author is Stephen King. My favorite book is The Stand and I have read it over a dozen times. I also really like to read books that have become movies or shows. I love Harry Potter(as everyone has probably figured out), Game of Thrones or A Song of Fire and Ice series.If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?

-Canada, Louisiana or Prague, Czech Republic. I also really want to visit Ireland because it is so green.
Have you read Lisey's Story by Stephen King?  I love that one!  I don't get how he still has such great books in him after writing this long.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?

- I like to workout, I do not play any real sports but I do suspension/trx training and could use some weightlifting gloves to protect my dainty hands. 

Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?

- I looooove reading, my favorite author is Stephen King. My favorite book is The Stand and I have read it over a dozen times. I also really like to read books that have become movies or shows. I love Harry Potter(as everyone has probably figured out), Game of Thrones or A Song of Fire and Ice series.If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?

-Canada,* Louisiana *or Prague, Czech Republic. I also really want to visit Ireland because it is so green.
Can I just say how much I LOVE this??





Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's true. But I'm worried about an item that had been mentioned by my SS in a post that I found during stalking, so hopefully she doesn't go and buy it cause I ordered it!
Ok...mental note to self- ONLY SPEND MONEY ON MY SS FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEKS lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> Have you read Lisey's Story by Stephen King? Â I love that one! Â I don't get how he still has such great books in him after writing this long. Â


 I have not, I will have to see if I can borrow it on Amazon. If so, I'll totally download it. I think he is so amazing, a true writer and he always surprises me. I loved that he was on an episode of SOA.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 16, 2013)

I hate sports. I don't have time to read anything but toddler books (with my son of course), and I would love to travel anywhere tropical... I love the ocean/beach. And I don't have time to daydream... my life/work is way too stressful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 16, 2013)

So I've been busy over on the SS Nails thread today... got my assignment for here and thought I'd check it out and OMG THIS THREAD HAS OVER 300 NEW POSTS.  So... I'll read them all later (I love learning about everyone, even if I can't shop for ALL of you!  I wish!) and let the stalking begin!  I'm so excited about who I'm shopping for, and I just placed an order on Sephora.com for her and my SS Nail person!  Yay!  

(And the Blitz code worked for me on Sephora again, so double Yay!  As long as it's not substituted, my SS from here is getting the UD eye primer from the Festive Cheery Endurance kit! I have samples of that stuff coming out my ears, so it'll be great to pass some along!)


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 16, 2013)

I have baby feet.  Size 5!  And I don't have a bathtub, but I think I've mentioned that 



.   I'm trying hard not to buy makeup for myself (hah.) and going for things I actually need.  I am better at justifying $30 on makeup, but struggling to justify $30 for two bras that I severely need out of wear and tear on old ones.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've been busy over on the SS Nails thread today... got my assignment for here and thought I'd check it out and OMG THIS THREAD HAS OVER 300 NEW POSTS.  So... I'll read them all later (I love learning about everyone, even if I can't shop for ALL of you!  I wish!) and let the stalking begin!  I'm so excited about who I'm shopping for, and I just placed an order on Sephora.com for her and my SS Nail person!  Yay!  

(And the Blitz code worked for me on Sephora again, so double Yay!  As long as it's not substituted, my SS from here is getting the UD eye primer from the Festive Cheery Endurance kit! I have samples of that stuff coming out my ears, so it'll be great to pass some along!)
Seriously!? I tried it and it wouldn't let me! Poo!!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?

-Canada, Louisiana or Prague, Czech Republic. I also really want to visit Ireland because it is so green.
GO TO PRAGUE.  It is definitely in the top 5 places I've ever been, and I've been lucky enough (though it didn't always feel lucky at the time since where I was living wasn't always my choice growing up) to live and travel a LOT in both Europe and the USA.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

RESEARCH PAPERS FOR EVERYONNNNNEEEEE!
NOOOO!!!! I just read like 20 research papers last week and I have to grade papers this week :'(

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh dear. Dear Santee: please fill out a wishlist please please. Or do one of our survey thingys. I'm suddenly incredibly anxious.
Mine doesn't even have a completed profile  :'(

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear People Who Want to Try Lush:
Do you have a tub? Do you/would you take a fancy bath?
I have a tub. I like fancy baths.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like to know what everyones skin tone is.... light/medium/dark? Just a general range... but feel free to add in tones too.
Medium-dark w/ yellow undertones.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size?
9.5

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay here's another question.  What is your most frequent daydream when stuck at work/school/home?
Traveling through Europe.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 16, 2013)

I have average sized feet: 7.5 or 8. Both fit me. I have my nail SS all bought for (spoiled rotten &amp; then some) &amp; now I'm trying to find out something . . . Anything about my SS here. She's tough! I'm gonna have to pull out some Sherlock skills for this one!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I specifically put things on my wishlist that I promised myself *not* to purchase just in case my SS decided to include any of them in my gift..hope that helps!
Totally agree, a few items I had put on my list I ended up buying a good while ago and took it off my list, so whatever is on there now is set in stone


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally agree, a few items I had put on my list I ended up buying a good while ago and took it off my list, so whatever is on there now is set in stone
..aaand I may or may not have taken something from your wishlist and added it to mine






That Sigma blush is just gorgeous!


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 16, 2013)

O.k, i finally got to a desktop so i could answer some of these questions for my SS. Hopefully this will help you out, but really, i'm super easy to please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

Generally: My favorite color is purple

Makeup: I usually like to wear bold colors on my lips like plums, reds and fuchsia. On my eyes i like to wear mink, lavender, and taupey golds, but i love colored eyeliners and mascaras.

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

Grey, blue and white.

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

Not really...but i do have a TON of UD &amp; BHcosmetics eyeshadows.

What scents do you like:

I love perfumes that include leather, warm hay, like Bottega Veneta, and gourmand scents like Bond no.9 for her.

What scents do you not like:

I don't like scents where the primary notes are citrus.

What makeup item can you not use at all:

I don't really use bronzers or lip liners and i have waaaay too many black mascaras.

What makeup item do you use every day:

Eyeliner, Mascara, foundation and either lip balm or lipstick.

What colors do you avoid:

Yellow, orange and barbie/hot pink.

How would you describe your style of makeup?

Pinup with a twist (more color)

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasbord to look at

Wrap it all, it's so much fun to unwrap little things.

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman

Definitely A. My baby shower took hours because this is a problem for me.

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

Bring 'em on!

What kind of extras would make your day?

Something local to you that you love or something homemade.

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

Translucent setting powder

You just won a $50 gift card to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???

Oh geez...most likely i would empty out the perfume wall and all the little minis in front of the registers (i love minis, so cute!)

Shoe size: 9

Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:

Oh yes!

Do you like to watch and/or play any sports? I live in MA so i love the Red Sox, Bruins, Celtics and Pats. I Alpine ski (used to race) and whitewater canoe professionally (not that i have sponsors, i race for money)Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?

I am always reading. I love horror, sci-fi, comedy and the occasional regency romance, lol.If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go? Poland.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 16, 2013)

I dislike sports. I root for Chicago teams though.
I only have time to read research papers and forums. But I like romance (not smutty stuff), books like the Hunger Games, and books about classroom management (I'm a dork). I like books about things that could happen in real life. I was never able to get into Harry Potter. I want to read Stephen King books.

I would LOVE to go to Paris and London. I have been obsessed with Paris for years.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ..aaand I may or may not have taken something from your wishlist and added it to mine





That Sigma blush is just gorgeous!
LOL oh yea me too, after lurking on people's lists it started to give me ideas. It took a good deal of will power not to buy whatever is on my list now or from other's lists. That Sigma blush is incredibly gorgeous, and macaron inspired too? yes please! I love when makeup brands mimic sweets lol. Heck I bought the sweet indulgence/bon bon set from Too Faced!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL oh yea me too, after lurking on people's lists it started to give me ideas. It took a good deal of will power not to buy whatever is on my list now or from other's lists. 
There are a couple of things that I am really hoping for... And want to buy but I am trying my best to hold off. I just got paid though, I need to control myself and shop for my SS. I am so glad I started shopping early and that the items I bought are things that I really think she will like.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (And the Blitz code worked for me on Sephora again, so double Yay!  As long as it's not substituted, my SS from here is getting the UD eye primer from the Festive Cheery Endurance kit! I have samples of that stuff coming out my ears, so it'll be great to pass some along!)
Seriously!? I tried it and it wouldn't let me! Poo!!!


Yeah that code has been wonky.  I ordered one before they "officially" released it, so that seemed to not count against my "one-time" use.  I'm not going to try again though, I have all the things I want now!  Kind of hoping they DON'T do the It Kits this year, it will just make me buy MOAR STUFF.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Another idea for extra's, if you are apart of the Loreal Testing Panel and have things lying around that you don't want, I am sure your SS will be extremely pleased to have them. I know we aren't supposed to trade them but who said you can give them away?


----------



## BagLady (Nov 16, 2013)

> Totally agree, a few items I had put on my list I ended up buying a good while ago and took it off my list, soÂ whatever is on there now is set in stoneÂ


 I just updated my Trade List/Secret Santa list (after reading this) because I got some items via trade &amp; haven't been diligent about updating my lists.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 16, 2013)

OK so I'm playing SS on easy mode with cheat codes. My person has a frickin blog. Why yes I did need to read your mind, thank you!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK so I'm playing SS on easy mode with cheat codes. My person has a frickin blog. Why yes I did need to read your mind, thank you!
My person has a blog too! that's a total score in my books.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2013)

Need my help?   https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139171/secret-santa-2013-need-help/0_50


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

My person does not have a blog, wishlist or much of a profile. But I am going to blow their mind with my Sherlock'ing capabilities! Prepare to be amazed SS, batten down your hatches, you are going to be blown out of the water!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay...I've been working on this ALL afternoon!



Spoiler



*What's in your purse right now?*

My roller ball of Harvey Prince Eau de Flirt (which I adore!), Orbit Cinnamon chewing gum (best on the planet), about a dozen lip balms, ponytail holders (I've really been getting into the Twistbands lately as they don't seem to snag my hair nearly as badly as conventional hair rubber bands), keys, lipstick &amp; lipliner (those two makeup products ALWAYS come with me..), my wallet, mini hair brush, anti-bacterial hand wipes (love these!), small handheld mirror, Mor hand cream, my Bench earbuds, prescription meds, and not nearly enough pens &amp; pencils.

*What is your favorite holiday?*

Christmas. Hands down. The lights, the sounds, the food, the sweets, and probably more than anything the nostalgia. It is by far my favorite time of the year.

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?*

Oh, man. This is tough. I usually don't discriminate when it comes to candies and baked goods, but some of my favorites would have to be brownies &amp; cookies. I'm also a big "bar" fan..you know the ones that have layers and layers of all different kinds of yummy goodness? Yeah, those. If there's coconut, chocolate AND walnuts inside-even better. Oh, and fudge. I'm a sucker for fudge. and sugar cookies. and pretty much pumpkin anything.

I'm stopping now.
 

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

For me, this really has alot more to do with certain flavors rather than particular types of baked goods and candies, although I'm not particularly fond of hard candy... not a huge fan of butterscotch, or lemon..or fruitcake..dates and raisins really aren't my favorites, either.

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

I'm sure there is, but it's escaping my memory at the moment LOL..Wait! Face masks...! I have a current obsession lately with the new individual ones that come in foil packets...any brand...whether paper based, or not is irrelevant to me..high marks if they are yummy smelling! (Chocolate, Strawberry, Raspberry, and kind of fruit, really...vanilla, honey, etc..) If you can find one that smells like cake, I...will....die.

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

Trolling MUT! Does that count? Okay...my hobbies. I've really taken a huge interest in studying Astrology in the last couple of years. I've collected a little over 30 books on the subject and I recently started doing natal chart readings for close friends and family.. so.. that takes up most all my "hobby" time as of late, but I absolutely love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

33

*Do you like coffee or tea?*

This is going to be a hugely unpopular answer but NEITHER. I almost never drink coffee and/or tea. I'm more of a Diet Coke and flavored water type of gal... I do, however, ADORE hot chocolate in every variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Do you have any pets?*

Not at the moment

*You're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*

Aggh! My mind went in so many different directions when I read this question! I can't decide whether I want to run to the skincare or  barrage the makeup section! (This is a prime example of the Gemini in me!) Ok..let me really think about this for a second...hmmm...

If it were today, I would probably just run to the holiday section where all the body care gift sets are! That way, I could maximize my value! LOL

I seriously think gift sets are the best idea ever...I just purchased the Laura Mercier Patisserie hand cream sampler and I LOVE IT. (Probably because I love mini hand creams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Not really. Every color of the rainbow is pretty much equally represented 





*What subs do you get?*

Birchbox (x2), Ipsy, Glossybox &amp; Sample Society.

Blush Mystery Box if it's a good month.

*What scents do you like*:

 I have an on going joke with several MUT'ers about this, but seriously...I LOVE TO SMELL LIKE CAKE. Or any baked good, really. I'm pretty sure I have every bakery scent ever released from Demeter, and they rate highly in my most treasured belongings category..I love Orange Blossom, as well...(especially when it's mixed with Vanilla!)...Lavendar &amp; Vanilla is definitely one of my most favorite scent combinations of all time.

 

 

*What scents do you not like*:

 I'm not a huge fan of "earthy" scents...grass, trees, etc. 

Really not into Patchouli, either...

 

 

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

 Mascara. Not because I already have a million laying around, but because I wear eyelash extensions... so, I literally can't use it LOL

 

 

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

 Well, in all honesty, I use about 25 different makeup items everyday LOL

 

 

*What colors do you avoid*:

 Blues and Purples...they tend to accentuate the already ghastly blueish purple in the dark circles under my eyes 





 

 

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

 I'm all over the place with my style of makeup..one day classic..the next day trendy...it really comes down to my mood that particular day..I'm very versatile and love to experiment with different looks

 

 

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

 With the exception of blues and purples, I LOVE ALL THE COLORS!!

(I secretly love blues and purples, too, but can't wear them due to the already blueish/purple discoloration that plagues my undereye area 





 

 

 

 

*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

 I honestly don't...If I had to say, I probably have the largest collection of Benefit..

 

*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*

 

*A)* prefer everything wrapped individually or * B) * have a huge smorgasboard to look at?

 

 If it's not too much trouble for my SS, I would love to have everything wrapped individually..to me, unwrapping gifts is the best part!

 

*A)* open each gift slowly and methodically or * B) * tear everything open like a mad woman

 

 Definitely open each gift slowly and methodically!

 

 

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*
Totally fine 





I'm also very open to receiving gently used/swatched things that are sitting alone and unloved in your stash 





 

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

 

I LOVE CANDLES. 

 Foils. Seriously. I love them. Send me ALL the foils. 

Also miniature sized anything beauty/makeup related!! I love minis!!

Pacifica lotion wipes? 





 

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*
 Hmm...not that I can think of!

 


My SS Q&amp;A


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay...I've been working on this ALL afternoon!



Spoiler



*What's in your purse right now?*

My roller ball of Harvey Prince Eau de Flirt (which I adore!), Orbit Cinnamon chewing gum (best on the planet), about a dozen lip balms, ponytail holders (I've really been getting into the Twistbands lately as they don't seem to snag my hair nearly as badly as conventional hair rubber bands), keys, lipstick &amp; lipliner (those two makeup products ALWAYS come with me..), my wallet, mini hair brush, anti-bacterial hand wipes (love these!), small handheld mirror, Mor hand cream, my Bench earbuds, prescription meds, and not nearly enough pens &amp; pencils.

*What is your favorite holiday?*

Christmas. Hands down. The lights, the sounds, the food, the sweets, and probably more than anything the nostalgia. It is by far my favorite time of the year.

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?*

Oh, man. This is tough. I usually don't discriminate when it comes to candies and baked goods, but some of my favorites would have to be brownies &amp; cookies. I'm also a big "bar" fan..you know the ones that have layers and layers of all different kinds of yummy goodness? Yeah, those. If there's coconut, chocolate AND walnuts inside-even better. Oh, and fudge. I'm a sucker for fudge. and sugar cookies. and pretty much pumpkin anything.

I'm stopping now.
 

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

For me, this really has alot more to do with certain flavors rather than particular types of baked goods and candies, although I'm not particularly fond of hard candy... not a huge fan of butterscotch, or lemon..or fruitcake..dates and raisins really aren't my favorites, either.

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

I'm sure there is, but it's escaping my memory at the moment LOL..Wait! Face masks...! I have a current obsession lately with the new individual ones that come in foil packets...any brand...whether paper based, or not is irrelevant to me..high marks if they are yummy smelling! (Chocolate, Strawberry, Raspberry, and kind of fruit, really...vanilla, honey, etc..) If you can find one that smells like cake, I...will....die.

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

Trolling MUT! Does that count? Okay...my hobbies. I've really taken a huge interest in studying Astrology in the last couple of years. I've collected a little over 30 books on the subject and I recently started doing natal chart readings for close friends and family.. so.. that takes up most all my "hobby" time as of late, but I absolutely love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

33

*Do you like coffee or tea?*

This is going to be a hugely unpopular answer but NEITHER. I almost never drink coffee and/or tea. I'm more of a Diet Coke and flavored water type of gal... I do, however, ADORE hot chocolate in every variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Do you have any pets?*

Not at the moment

*You're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*

Aggh! My mind went in so many different directions when I read this question! I can't decide whether I want to run to the skincare or  barrage the makeup section! (This is a prime example of the Gemini in me!) Ok..let me really think about this for a second...hmmm...

If it were today, I would probably just run to the holiday section where all the body care gift sets are! That way, I could maximize my value! LOL

I seriously think gift sets are the best idea ever...I just purchased the Laura Mercier Patisserie hand cream sampler and I LOVE IT. (Probably because I love mini hand creams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Not really. Every color of the rainbow is pretty much equally represented 





*What subs do you get?*

Birchbox (x2), Ipsy, Glossybox &amp; Sample Society.

Blush Mystery Box if it's a good month.

*What scents do you like*:

 I have an on going joke with several MUT'ers about this, but seriously...I LOVE TO SMELL LIKE CAKE. Or any baked good, really. I'm pretty sure I have every bakery scent ever released from Demeter, and they rate highly in my most treasured belongings category..I love Orange Blossom, as well...(especially when it's mixed with Vanilla!)...Lavendar &amp; Vanilla is definitely one of my most favorite scent combinations of all time.

 

 

*What scents do you not like*:

 I'm not a huge fan of "earthy" scents...grass, trees, etc. 

Really not into Patchouli, either...

 

 

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

 Mascara. Not because I already have a million laying around, but because I wear eyelash extensions... so, I literally can't use it LOL

 

 

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

 Well, in all honesty, I use about 25 different makeup items everyday LOL

 

 

*What colors do you avoid*:

 Blues and Purples...they tend to accentuate the already ghastly blueish purple in the dark circles under my eyes 





 

 

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

 I'm all over the place with my style of makeup..one day classic..the next day trendy...it really comes down to my mood that particular day..I'm very versatile and love to experiment with different looks

 

 

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

 With the exception of blues and purples, I LOVE ALL THE COLORS!!

(I secretly love blues and purples, too, but can't wear them due to the already blueish/purple discoloration that plagues my undereye area 





 

 

 

 

*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

 I honestly don't...If I had to say, I probably have the largest collection of Benefit..

 

*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*

 

*A)* prefer everything wrapped individually or * B) * have a huge smorgasboard to look at?

 

 If it's not too much trouble for my SS, I would love to have everything wrapped individually..to me, unwrapping gifts is the best part!

 

*A)* open each gift slowly and methodically or * B) * tear everything open like a mad woman

 

 Definitely open each gift slowly and methodically!

 

 

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*
Totally fine 





I'm also very open to receiving gently used/swatched things that are sitting alone and unloved in your stash 





 

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

 

I LOVE CANDLES. 

 Foils. Seriously. I love them. Send me ALL the foils. 

Also miniature sized anything beauty/makeup related!! I love minis!!

Pacifica lotion wipes? 





 

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*
 Hmm...not that I can think of!

 


My SS Q&amp;A




Have you tried the Pacifica Lotion wipes? I really want to, they seem interesting and I am extremely lazy with applying lotion.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

> My person does not have a blog, wishlist or much of a profile. But I am going to blow their mind with my Sherlock'ing capabilities! Prepare to be amazed SS, batten down your hatches, you are going to be blown out of the water!


 LOL I loveeeeee it!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL I loveeeeee it!
I am overly pumped about this whole thing. I want to send everyone presents, consider me Oprah!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you tried the Pacifica Lotion wipes? I really want to, they seem interesting and I am extremely lazy with applying lotion.
I haven't tried them yet, but I am dying to! I am SUPER lazy so if they really work, I may have found my HG lotion


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 16, 2013)

@Tiffany27la ooh Harvey Prince Eau de Flirt, I love that one too. I didn't quite go into detail on what's in my bag, there was definitely more than the makeup items in my bag, I had skullcandy ear buds in electric blue, my iphone in a pink lifeproof case, my tokidoki hello kitty wallet, trident gum and other stuff thats just junk really lol. Oh and my bag is a Michael Kors purple crossbody bag.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh totally OT more or less but I totally forgot I had gum in my purse (in reference to the what's in your purse question).  I LOOOOOVE gum.

Ok done now.  Clearly all the shopping has gone to my brain.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Tiffany27la ooh Harvey Prince Eau de Flirt, I love that one too. I didn't quite go into detail on what's in my bag, there was definitely more than the makeup items in my bag, I had skullcandy ear buds in electric blue, my iphone in a pink lifeproof case, my tokidoki hello kitty wallet, trident gum and other stuff thats just junk really lol. Oh and my bag is a Michael Kors purple crossbody bag.
Isn't it amazing?! I was totally blown away by how long the scent lingers on me, too..definitely a fave right now!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

> I am overly pumped about this whole thing. I want to send everyone presents, consider me Oprah!


 Yeaaaahhhh KellyKaye's Favorite Things!! Omg I loved when Oprah did that, I was so jealous and wanted everything. But it was super cool when she started doing it for people who give back and for military families and not just a random greedy audience like me! LOL


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeaaaahhhh KellyKaye's Favorite Things!! Omg I loved when Oprah did that, I was so jealous and wanted everything. But it was super cool when she started doing it for people who give back and for military families and not just a random greedy audience like me! LOL
Its too bad we were never at one of those shows. She would have gotten the reaction she wanted from me, which in my mind would be her audience members all pee'ing their pants.




TMI?


----------



## angienharry (Nov 16, 2013)

> OK so I'm playing SS on easy mode with cheat codes. My person has a frickin blog. Why yes I did need to read your mind, thank you!


 Too funny!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 16, 2013)

I feel like I'm having wayyyyy more fun on this thread; reading and commenting...than any other threads I comment/read on the regular. And we've still got a lot of time before all the reveals, so let the fun continue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like I'm having wayyyyy more fun on this thread; reading and commenting...than any other threads I comment/read on the regular. And we've still got a lot of time before all the reveals, so let the fun continue.






amen!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

I got my SS! It's not someone I "know" but she does have a small wish list and a trade thread so hopefully I'll be able to put together something she likes!

Oh, and in case my SS didn't see or uses mobile, I didn't really do a wish list on the list format, instead I just put it on my trade thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am overly pumped about this whole thing. I want to send everyone presents, consider me Oprah!
Love this!  I was just saying to hubby that I wish I could buy everything and send it to my SS.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 16, 2013)

You guys are hilarious! All of the questions--it's like an episode of millionaire matchmaker.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my SS! It's not someone I "know" but she does have a small wish list and a trade thread so hopefully I'll be able to put together something she likes!

Oh, and in case my SS didn't see or uses mobile, I didn't really do a wish list on the list format, instead I just put it on my trade thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's good to mention as I am using my computer too.  I just keep editing my "list" (which is really just answering questions that I see on this thread) in my secret santa trade thread/secret santa listed under my profile too.  Though I do not know how to format it - so if ANYONE can help this newbie, I would be forever grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's good to mention as I am using my computer too.  I just keep editing my "list" (which is really just answering questions that I see on this thread) in my secret santa trade thread/secret santa listed under my profile too.  Though I do not know how to format it - so if ANYONE can help this newbie, I would be forever grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And by newbie, I mean newbie in terms of threads and lists and such.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my SS! It's not someone I "know" but she does have a small wish list and a trade thread so hopefully I'll be able to put together something she likes!

Oh, and in case my SS didn't see or uses mobile, I didn't really do a wish list on the list format, instead I just put it on my trade thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was out and about when I got my SS assignment and because I was on mobile it looked like they didn't have *any* lists or info. Phew. Good things I switched over to desktop!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys are hilarious! All of the questions--it's like an episode of millionaire matchmaker. 
But its such a great way to get to know everyone! I like that I have learned so much about all of the other ladies, I knew I was drawn to this site for a reason...


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 16, 2013)

My SS has no wish-list or anything I can go by, but I'm taking this challenge by the horns! I wish I knew who has me!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS has no wish-list or anything I can go by, but I'm taking this challenge by the horns! I wish I knew who has me!
Neither does mine! So irritating. I just want to buy you all of the lovely things, don't you want that too, SS, don't you???? I want to know your everything... Teach me your ways so I can buy you an amazing gift that you so desire.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

I got someone who seems to be open to trying all kinds of things which makes me insanely happy! I was praying I wouldn't get a single brand (especially mac) devotee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got someone who seems to be open to trying all kinds of things which makes me insanely happy! I was praying I wouldn't get a single brand (especially mac) devotee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't understand MAC, I owned a few of their products many years ago and it made me look like I had caked on makeup. Plus, their foundation made me break out like crazy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got someone who seems to be open to trying all kinds of things which makes me insanely happy! I was praying I wouldn't get a single brand (especially mac) devotee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't understand MAC, I owned a few of their products many years ago and it made me look like I had caked on makeup. Plus, their foundation made me break out like crazy!

Yeah...I've only tried a few things (pigments, lipstick, shadow) and those were given to me, but I just didn't think they were any better than anything else...and I have been in a mac store ONCE and they were so rude, I refuse to give them my business. Even for my secret santa, I'd have a hard time giving them my money!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't understand MAC, I owned a few of their products many years ago and it made me look like I had caked on makeup. Plus, their foundation made me break out like crazy!
agree!!

and I'm also down to play with whatever my SS sends me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 16, 2013)

I've gotten to know everyone on this board now I wanna send gifts out to everyone, oh and next year I need more than a $25 limit. We can still keep the $25 one for people on a strict budget but I need to roam free, man... I keep going oooh and that and that and that....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gotten to know everyone on this board now I wanna send gifts out to everyone, oh and next year I need more than a $25 limit. We can still keep the $25 one for people on a strict budget but I need to roam free, man... I keep going oooh and that and that and that....
My $25 budget went out the window a few days ago. haha. oopsie daisy.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gotten to know everyone on this board now I wanna send gifts out to everyone, oh and next year I need more than a $25 limit. We can still keep the $25 one for people on a strict budget but I need to roam free, man... I keep going oooh and that and that and that....
Good idea, anyone who is rich should be able to get an extra name. So people can get extra gifts. LOL.  A real santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Ah, a girl can dream...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah...I've only tried a few things (pigments, lipstick, shadow) and those were given to me, but I just didn't think they were any better than anything else...and I have been in a mac store ONCE and they were so rude, I refuse to give them my business. Even for my secret santa, I'd have a hard time giving them my money!
YES YES YES. I've stopped at MAC counters and free standing stores in LA, SF, Sacramento, DC, Nashville, Chicago, Milwaukee...pretty much EVERYWHERE and they've all always been incredibly rude. I tried to get MAC to like me/to get myself to like MAC when I was first getting into make up and I've always been passed over and the friend I'm shopping with usually gets all the attention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, that's ok, I know better now anyway. I don't really get why all my friends are into MAC.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gotten to know everyone on this board now I wanna send gifts out to everyone, oh and next year I need more than a $25 limit. We can still keep the $25 one for people on a strict budget but I need to roam free, man... I keep going oooh and that and that and that....
Yeah I think maybe we could have two groups, one who is committed to staying between 20 and 25 dollars and a group who is willing to commit to spend closer to $50.  I think for my SS I am going to (just) manage to stay under $30, but my for my nails person I am waaaaay over.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gotten to know everyone on this board now I wanna send gifts out to everyone, oh and next year I need more than a $25 limit. We can still keep the $25 one for people on a strict budget but I need to roam free, man... I keep going oooh and that and that and that....
lol you're welcome to send me a gift!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 16, 2013)

I've already bought 3 things for my SS and I'm still going at it! Whoohooo!


----------



## DorotaD (Nov 16, 2013)

I am so excited to shop for my SS!!! It's the most wonderful time of the yeaaarrr


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 16, 2013)

> What candies and baked goods do you especially like? Anything minty or mint chocolate, fudge, brownies, rise crispy treats, Italian cookies and cannolis (I miss living in Chicago! There are NO Italian bakeries in Denver) Is there a thriving sponge candy tradition in Chicago? In Buffalo it's a big cold-weather thing!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 16, 2013)

Messed that up!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay, shopping trip all planned for tomorrow.  I think I'll be able to stay close to my budget but probably not.  Too much fun!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 16, 2013)

Been playing cart Tetris. Trying to decide on just what to get. Probably will place and order or two tomorrow.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

I know every single extra that I'm going to or have purchased for my SS but because of the lack of wishlist, I'm really stuck on what big item I want to get them. Having a wishlist and answering questions should be a requirement for SS.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Ooooh man, I want to buy her ALL THE THINGS.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES YES YES. I've stopped at MAC counters and free standing stores in LA, SF, Sacramento, DC, Nashville, Chicago, Milwaukee...pretty much EVERYWHERE and they've all always been incredibly rude. I tried to get MAC to like me/to get myself to like MAC when I was first getting into make up and I've always been passed over and the friend I'm shopping with usually gets all the attention  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, that's ok, I know better now anyway. I don't really get why all my friends are into MAC. 
I just came back home to Sac from Albuquerque after 6 years, are they truly rude here too? The MAC in ABQ is in a place called ABQ Uptown that is filled with fairly snooty stores (some sweet ones too, I never had an issue at L'Occitane).


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know every single extra that I'm going to or have purchased for my SS but because of the lack of wishlist, I'm really stuck on what big item I want to get them. Having a wishlist and answering questions should be a requirement for SS.
I agree. I hope I answered enough of the questions to helpful for my secret santa.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> I just came back home to Sac from Albuquerque after 6 years, are they truly rude here too? The MAC in ABQ is in a place called ABQ Uptown that is filled with fairly snooty stores (some sweet ones too, I never had an issue at L'Occitane).


 You guys live in Sacramento? I'm was born in Placerville and was raised in North Highlands. I miss home.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know every single extra that I'm going to or have purchased for my SS but because of the lack of wishlist, I'm really stuck on what big item I want to get them. Having a wishlist and answering questions should be a requirement for SS.
I agree on the wishlist should be a requirment!  My santee? santa is super secretive and lack of anything to go on stresses me out!  I like pink, what if she hates it?  I hate foundation and do not know how to buy it, what if she loves it?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> I agree. I hope I answered enough of the questions to helpful for my secret santa.


 I didn't even look at your wishlist but your profile, even though it isn't rambling on, is still more information than I can collect about my SS on the entire site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 16, 2013)

I missed home so bad I insisted on coming back when my husband finished his schooling. If I was going to be miserable with him gone I was going to be home. I grew up right behind Highlands High School.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know every single extra that I'm going to or have purchased for my SS but because of the lack of wishlist, I'm really stuck on what big item I want to get them. *Having a wishlist and answering questions should be a requirement for SS.*
This. Maybe a rule for next year should be you have to have some sort of wishlist created by the end of the sign ups.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> I agree on the wishlist should be a requirment! Â My santee? santa is super secretive and lack of anything to go on stresses me out! Â I like pink, what if she hates it? Â I hate foundation and do not know how to buy it, what if she loves it?


 Right?! I don't want to buy something that they hate or don't want because of their lack of information regarding such things. I also don't want them to be disappointed in what I get them because its not my fault. I understand that we are all busy but sign ups started awhile ago and I started making my list as soon as I signed up and I'm a mom and student so I know what busy is like. I just want everyone to be happy!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> I missed home so bad I insisted on coming back when my husband finished his schooling. If I was going to be miserable with him gone I was going to be home. I grew up right behind Highlands High School.


 Shut the front door!!!! I went to Highlands High School!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> This. Maybe a rule for next year should be you have to have some sort of wishlist created by the end of the sign ups.Â


 Or at least have a full profile of information. I just don't want to disappoint someone or look like a bad and unthoughtful individual.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know every single extra that I'm going to or have purchased for my SS but because of the lack of wishlist, I'm really stuck on what big item I want to get them. Having a wishlist and answering questions should be a requirement for SS.
I agree. I hope I answered enough of the questions to helpful for my secret santa.

Right, I answered a chunk so I hope it's enough...but I am around here ALL THE TIME so I think I'm pretty easy to figure out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe next year, we could settle on a master list of questions (like maybe everyone who wants could contribute a couple of questions to the list) before sign ups end, and then all answer all the questions on our wish list? Since in the thread it's kind of hard to keep track of what you have answered and what you haven't yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Right?! I don't want to buy something that they hate or don't want because of their lack of information regarding such things. I also don't want them to be disappointed in what I get them because its not my fault. I understand that we are all busy but sign ups started awhile ago and I started making my list as soon as I signed up and I'm a mom and student so I know what busy is like.
Everything you just said!  I am afraid they are going to get their gift and be disappointed mad because maybe what I like they don't!  I am going to do the best I can.

I felt like my wish list was long and rambly and I edited it a lot.  But now I want to add all the questions to mine too, so my santee can get a good sense of me and my personality!  Sometimes I feel like personality is hard to convey via keyboard!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Right?! I don't want to buy something that they hate or don't want because of their lack of information regarding such things. I also don't want them to be disappointed in what I get them because its not my fault. I understand that we are all busy but sign ups started awhile ago and I started making my list as soon as I signed up and I'm a mom and student so I know what busy is like.
I seriously doubt anyone is going to hate your gift. And if they do....maybe they're not the sort of person who should sign up for Secret Santa! 






A gift is a gift and I always try to be appreciative no matter what it is, because people put time/thought/$$ into something JUST for me. Example, my dear grandma buys me earrings every single year for Christmas and I have never had my ears pierced. But I can tell she picks out things specially for me because they're totally something I'd wear if I could!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> Right, I answered a chunk so I hope it's enough...but I am around here ALL THE TIME so I think I'm pretty easy to figure out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe next year, we could settle on a master list of questions (like maybe everyone who wants could contribute a couple of questions to the list)Â before sign ups end, and then all answer all the questions on our wish list? Since in the thread it's kind of hard to keep track of what you have answered and what you haven't yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, a master list would be a wonderful idea. And when you sign up you just automatically include your answers in an email to Zadidoll.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right, I answered a chunk so I hope it's enough...but I am around here ALL THE TIME so I think I'm pretty easy to figure out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe next year,* we could settle on a master list of questions* (like maybe everyone who wants could contribute a couple of questions to the list) before sign ups end, and then all answer all the questions on our wish list? Since in the thread it's kind of hard to keep track of what you have answered and what you haven't yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Perfect idea. It really is hard to keep up with this thread!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've updated my list like 8547965467 times. I completely agree it should bea 'requirement' ... It's hard enough to buy for a "far away friend", much less when you can't learn annnnyyyything about them!! Sidenote: first (of many) SS purchase complete!!!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> I seriously doubt anyone is going to hate your gift. And if they do....maybe they're not the sort of person who should sign up for Secret Santa!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A gift is a gift and I always try to be appreciative no matter what it is, because people put time/thought/$$ into something JUST for me. Example, my dear grandma buys me earrings every single year for Christmas and I have never had my ears pierced. But I can tell she picks out things specially for me because they're totally something I'd wear if I could!Â


 I agree with you and I hope that my gift is appreciated. I think it will be but I hope my santee doesn't have some crazy expectation about my gift giving skills.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 16, 2013)

I participated a little more when LBB was good but I slacked off once I stopped doing LBB.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

I know what her main gift is going to be, now to pick out the fun extras!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 16, 2013)

But I did put up a wishlist and answered questions.

I think if they don't have their stuff done they forfeit all right to be upset at what you buy.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 16, 2013)

> But I did put up a wishlist and answered questions. I think if they don't have their stuff done they forfeit all right to be upset at what you buy.


 I agree! So I'm just going to roll with it. Maybe she will just get a bunch of little things...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But I did put up a wishlist and answered questions.

*I think if they don't have their stuff done they forfeit all right to be upset at what you buy.*
Agreed. 



 I just hope that even if someone doesn't like their gifts, they don't say so anywhere on the gift reveal thread. I'd hate for anyone to feel bad about the gifts they sent when there is obviously a lot of effort and thought going into this!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh no, my greatest SS fear has become reality.... Very vague profiles and no wishlists are no fun.
SAME!


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didn't even look at your wishlist but your profile, even though it isn't rambling on, is still more information than I can collect about my SS on the entire site.




I'm in the same boat as you. Yikes!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 16, 2013)

There's so many posts I have to catch up.  I was at work from 2-10 tonight so it was easy to keep my mind somewhat off of who my SS would be.  I'm excited to know!  I will probably go shopping Monday since I have off.  So much excitement!!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 16, 2013)

@KellyKaye @tweakabell hi hi hi! I was born in the Bay Area then lived in Sacramento since I was 5! I left for college and haven't been back home since Christmas freshman year (or summer? i dont even remember)? So my judgement of NorCal MACs may be very, very outdated but my poor experiences have been consistent.

The MAC in the downtown plaza leaves a lot to be desired. then again, downtown plaza was a terrible place to go IMO. Hmm... The people at the Nordstrom MAC were usually either snobby or just straight up ignored me.


----------



## DorotaD (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know where else to put this. But here is a list of random facts/interests of mine that may help my SS if she's in a bind. I haven't been much active in the last few weeks although I do have some specific "want" items in a list in my profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loveee the color pink. I have no allergies. I have a warm complexion with dark blonde/light brown hair. I have a slight addiction to lip balms, teas, MAC, and anything luxurious (like LUSH) to help me wind down. I have 3 wonderful furr babies (my kitties!) that i love so hard. I'm open to getting surprised with anything really, but here are some things I don't necessarily need more of: lipsticks, eyeshadows, body lotions, nail polish.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 16, 2013)

First time I've logged onto MuT all day, and 383 unread posts... holy shit. Have a 10 page paper due tomorrow, instead try to stalk my SS (so much more important than a stupid paper) and I've got NOTHING. Only one posts, totally unrelated to SS. WHAT DO I DO!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's so many posts I have to catch up.  I was at work from 2-10 tonight so it was easy to keep my mind somewhat off of who my SS would be.  I'm excited to know!  I will probably go shopping Monday since I have off.  So much excitement!!!!!
lol...I work 2-10 too, but I am awful and kept sneaking and refreshing MUT on my phone to find out...


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 16, 2013)

After stalking around, I found my giftee's trade lists. They wishlisted several of the same items month after month so I'm going to buy those items. The grand total was supposed to be $63 but when I used promos and Birchbox points, I spent $33! 






I just hope that someone doesn't give them those wishlist items before they get my gift (I doubt it since they're $15+ items).
Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But I did put up a wishlist and answered questions.

*I think if they don't have their stuff done they forfeit all right to be upset at what you buy.*
Agreed. 



 I just hope that even if someone doesn't like their gifts, they don't say so anywhere on the gift reveal thread. I'd hate for anyone to feel bad about the gifts they sent when there is obviously a lot of effort and thought going into this!

Yeah I agree 100%. I lucked up because they had trade lists.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I agree 100%. I lucked up because they had trade lists.
LOVE Birchbox points! I forgot I have some of those saved up...should see if there's some stuff I can snag for my girl


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2013)

Anything I have on my Secret Santa wishlist (actual specific products, not general likes and dislikes) I have forbidden myself to buy in case my SS gets them!  I am not upset if my SS gets me things not on that list but I will not let myself buy from that list!  I go to the store and look at the pretties, then walk away!  Or think "Would my SS like it?"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2013)

It is so hard to stay close to the price limit...my goodness...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is so hard to stay close to the price limit...my goodness...
yup... i kinda impulse bought some things tonight and NOW i see the *perfect* item that is exactly $25. A little extra goodies wouldn't hurt anyone, now would they  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I really hope this doesn't end up being like that episode of the office where there's a clear $ limit and then Michael Scott buys Ryan an iPod...But it is *so hard* to stay within a budget especially with beauty items!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yup... i kinda impulse bought some things tonight and NOW i see the *perfect* item that is exactly $25. A little extra goodies wouldn't hurt anyone, now would they  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I really hope this doesn't end up being like that episode of the office where there's a clear $ limit and then Michael Scott buys Ryan an iPod...But it is *so hard* to stay within a budget especially with beauty items!
Yeah.  I have already posted this but I am over already for my nails person and feel bad I can't buy her more.  I think I am gonna be just under $30 for my regular SS (so I think that is within the $5 range each way that we have?) but it is truly a struggle. I'm up to $25 exactly for her now and will be buying some candy and other very small things to toss in as 'extras' too.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 17, 2013)

> lol...I work 2-10 too, but I am awful and kept sneaking and refreshing MUT on my phone to find out...


Yup I worked 1-930 and I say "worked" in the very loosest term possible. Mall was dead anyway so I basically couldn't put my phone down and peel myself away from this thread the entire day. I had to put it on the charger, iphone couldn't keep up with how many posts I had to read and comment on! Lol


----------



## lovepink (Nov 17, 2013)

@zadidoll Is it safe to assume that if there were no allergies listed in the PM we got with our SS info, that they have no allergies?  TIA!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yup... i kinda impulse bought some things tonight and NOW i see the *perfect* item that is exactly $25. A little extra goodies wouldn't hurt anyone, now would they  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I really hope this doesn't end up being like that episode of the office where there's a clear $ limit and then Michael Scott buys Ryan an iPod...But it is *so hard* to stay within a budget especially with beauty items!
Confession: I might be Michael in this scenario. I can't help it! I have too many great ideas.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

> Confession: I might be Michael in this scenario. I can't help it! I have too many great ideas.Â


 Confession: I will DEFINITELY be like Michael in this scenario. whoopsies


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is so hard to stay close to the price limit...my goodness...
yup... i kinda impulse bought some things tonight and NOW i see the *perfect* item that is exactly $25. A little extra goodies wouldn't hurt anyone, now would they  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I really hope this doesn't end up being like that episode of the office where there's a clear $ limit and then Michael Scott buys Ryan an iPod...But it is *so hard* to stay within a budget especially with beauty items!

I *may* end up being Michael...but I only paid $50 for the iPod


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 17, 2013)

I keep trying to catch up on this thread but I'm only on page 45 lol and there are 68 paged.. I'm giving up on catching up! So excited to stalk my secret santa and I really need to make time tomorrow to create a wishlist/getting to know me list for my secret santa to stalk me lol. This is so exciting!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 17, 2013)

> Confession: I might be Michael in this scenario. I can't help it! I have too many great ideas.Â


 I might be Michael as well. I just am too excited to contain myself. I definitely think that this giving thing is sooooo much more fun and better than thinking about what I want or may receive. I'm not even thinking about me at this point and whether my secret Santa is a michael or not, I'll be super excited either way. I don't have a ton of people to shop for this holiday so I'm totally into shopping for my secret santee and my parents (mostly my crazy mother) still go nuts on me (at age 30) and my 24 year old brother for Christmas, so I don't honesty "need" anything and will be happy with everything I get. I mean this is all in good fun anyway and we should all be grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 17, 2013)

I totally forgot about this about today is the last day of the Beauty.com F&amp;F 20% off.

http://www.beauty.com/our-friends-and-family-event/qxc321680?aid=335949&amp;aparam=Tv0QdA6A1_4-wKhPEGwyIWOez.IAJJTc_A

EDIT:Sorry it's not working anymore for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Just bought $60 worth of stuff for $14...thank you Birchbox!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just bought $60 worth of stuff for $14...thank you Birchbox! 




That's freaking awesome! I love Birchbox!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2013)

I made an order! eeeee. It was a fair amount above the limit, BUT a couple of things were sets that I will break down and keep bits of for myself/my sister so it evens out a bit. And I'm extra excited, because I realized that some of the extras I had put aside will be perfect for her. I just want to get everything and put it together and wrap it and make it pretty NOWWWWW.


----------



## slinka (Nov 17, 2013)

P.s.- I'm definitely a Michael on a normal basis, lol. I'm not thinking about what I'll get- as I totally expect to get $20 of stuff, and that's totally cool (And the rules! lol). I just wanna make my girl happy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Every time someone posts something I wonder if they're talking about me! SO CURIOUS to find out who my SS is! 






I am buying things from 4 different sites, haha. I have all my carts loaded but I'm _trying _to be patient and wait for sales since I'm not mailing it until December anyway.


----------



## slinka (Nov 17, 2013)

I wonder who's stalking little 'ol me. lol.

Hi SS! Sorry you got a weirdo- but I promise I'm not that picky and I'll be grateful for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder who's stalking little 'ol me. lol.

Hi SS! Sorry you got a weirdo- but I promise I'm not that picky and I'll be grateful for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I so wanted to get you, because I had an open/swatched Lip Tar mini I would have thrown in to your gift! I don't know how my SS feels about swatched goodies though so I guess it stays with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I so wanted to get you, because I had an open/swatched Lip Tar I would have thrown in to your gift! I don't know how my SS feels about swatched goodies though so I guess it stays with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'd be cool with swatched stuff so long as it's labeled as such!

Is anyone else assuming that every post may be referring to you or am I the only one?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Just discovered I can fit 12 Birchboxes into the last Sephora box I got. So, I'm totally doing a '12 Days of Christmas' thing!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Secret Santa, I just wanted to post and let *you* know I posted a little wish list in the wanted forum.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I saw that my girl... had one and found it VERY helpful so I decided to post one for my SS.

Girls this is so fun. Who's shopping online and who's going to the stores??

XXXOXO


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd be cool with swatched stuff so long as it's labeled as such!

Is anyone else assuming that every post may be referring to you or am I the only one? 




Nope, I am too!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Girls this is so fun. Who's shopping online and who's going to the stores??

XXXOXO
I'm doing both! There are some indie brands I have to get online and some things I want to get locally around town.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2013)

Updated participant list:

allistra44
alterkate
AmandaWarwick
amdoerr
angienharry
Animezing
BagLady
bellatrix42
Bethesda1234
Bflopolska
blueangel1023
bluelion
bonita22
Charity1217
chelsealady
chelsealynn

CheshireCookie
CourtneyB
Dakota750
Dayo Steph
Deareux
DeSha
Donna529
donutbaby
DorotaD
dotybird
DoubleShot
Elizabeth Mac
elizabethrose
EmpressMelli
evildrporkchop
farrah3
FireNRice
FormosaHoney
FrostKitty
gemstone
heartsandwhimsy
heath67013
heather4602
HHummel
iPretty949
jac a
Jac13
Jamie P
jannie135
jaylee78
Jazbot
JC327
jenniferrose
jordiemac3
jpark107
Jwls750
kellsbells
KellyKaye
KittenZ
klg534
Kristine Walker
LadyK
Lanai12
Last Contrast
latinafeminista
lemony007
lioness90
LisaLeah
LolaJay
lovepink
luckyme502
LyndaV
magicalmom
makeitupasigo
Margo Julianna
mckondik
meaganola
mermuse
mishmish
missemiee
MissRoe
morre22
nicepenguins
nikkimouse
NittanyLionGRRL
OpheliaDiFranco
paralegalatl
pooteeweet213
puppymomofthree
Sakura83
secrethoarder
Sheeeeeelby
slinka
sparklegirl
StefanieH30
StickyLips
STLSportsGirl13
Sunflowercake
tanya0949
tgooberbutt
Tiffany27la
tnorth1852
trekkersangel
ttanner2005
tulosai
tweakabell
usofjessamerica
utgal2004
wrkreads
yousoldtheworld
Zadidoll


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 17, 2013)

I think your just not supposed to expect over 25.00$ I think you can spend whatever you want (I hope) unless I'm only sending one item it seems pretty hard to stay under 25.00.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think your just not supposed to expect over 25.00$ I think you can spend whatever you want (I hope) unless I'm only sending one item it seems pretty hard to stay under 25.00.
I hope that's the case! I don't want anyone to be upset, but I'm definitely over the limit.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

I shopped online for my SS tonight like my life depended on it... Completely oblivious to the fact that there is still.two.whole.weeks left!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updated participant list:

allistra44
alterkate
AmandaWarwick
amdoerr
angienharry
Animezing
BagLady
bellatrix42
Bethesda1234
Bflopolska
blueangel1023
bluelion
bonita22
Charity1217
chelsealady
chelsealynn
CourtneyB
Dakota750
Dayo Steph
Deareux
DeSha
Donna529
donutbaby
DorotaD
dotybird
DoubleShot
Elizabeth Mac
elizabethrose
EmpressMelli
evildrporkchop
farrah3
FireNRice
FormosaHoney
FrostKitty
gemstone
heartsandwhimsy
heath67013
heather4602
HHummel
iPretty949
jac a
Jac13
Jamie P
jannie135
jaylee78
Jazbot
JC327
jenniferrose
jordiemac3
jpark107
Jwls750
kellsbells
KellyKaye
KittenZ
klg534
Kristine Walker
LadyK
Lanai12
Last Contrast
latinafeminista
lemony007
lioness90
LisaLeah
LolaJay
lovepink
luckyme502
LyndaV
magicalmom
makeitupasigo
Margo Julianna
mckondik
meaganola
mermuse
mishmish
missemiee
MissRoe
morre22
nicepenguins
nikkimouse
NittanyLionGRRL
OpheliaDiFranco
paralegalatl
pooteeweet213
puppymomofthree
Sakura83
secrethoarder
Sheeeeeelby
slinka
sparklegirl
StefanieH30
StickyLips
STLSportsGirl13
Sunflowercake
tanya0949
tgooberbutt
Tiffany27la
tnorth1852
trekkersangel
ttanner2005
tulosai
tweakabell
usofjessamerica
utgal2004
wrkreads
yousoldtheworld
Zadidoll
So many potential Secret Santas!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I shopped online for my SS tonight like my life depended on it... Completely oblivious to the fact that there is still.two.whole.weeks left!

LOL, me too! But, there is still another item or two I'd like to get for them, but I'm now broke until next payday...so I guess the fun isn't over!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 17, 2013)

I feel kinda bad... I just looked at her list and picked out 3 things from sephora she *wants* but it totals to over $40 ... I think I have to get it. I dunno someone tell me if $25.00 is what I should be doing?

I'm gonna def. try and get her some prepared samples from my ladies at Sephora who are sweet to me... but $25 adds up so quickly.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh no, I'm blowing past $25 lol I just feel bad that it'll be uneven towards girl who get SS who had to or wanted to stay in the budget provided like good people lol


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it sad that my shopping's done, i believe? Now it's just up to waiting on everything to come in, assembling it and getting it sent off. IO'm not sure how long shipping will take.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

> Is it sad that my shopping's done, i believe? Now it's just up to waiting on everything to come in, assembling it and getting it sent off. IO'm not sure how long shipping will take.


 I'm right there with you! Now all we have to do is fight off the urge to buy even MOAR stuff..! That struggle is definitely real lol! Eta: clearly it's not a good idea for me to *forget* about my Ambien refill as it's nearly 3 in the morning and I am *still* up :/


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 17, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel kinda bad... I just looked at her list and picked out 3 things from sephora she *wants* but it totals to over $40 ... I think I have to get it. I dunno someone tell me if $25.00 is what I should be doing?

I'm gonna def. try and get her some prepared samples from my ladies at Sephora who are sweet to me... but $25 adds up so quickly.

I went over 25.00$ if that's any help.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm already at $38 and I'm not done... oops lol.

Yes I think next year we should do like a $25, $50 and maybe a $75 Secret Santa! It is so hard to stay on budget lol!!  I would totally join a $75 Secret Santa LOL


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh and answers to previous questions...

My skin is very light, I'm usually always the lightest shade, with pink undertones. I wear a size 9 shoes. I don't have a bath so I don't do bath bombs. My favorite sport to watch is Ice Hockey and I am actually more of a fan of the Portland Winterhawks which is a WHL hockey team.  Oh and for my SS if they want to do some extra stalking here is my instagram, I haven't posted much lately though lol http://instagram.com/beautyjunky22

ETA: yeah I'm kind of obsessed with Harry Potter if you can't tell from my Instagram hahahaha


----------



## mckondik (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, I'm finally carving out some time to answer things!

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

Generally: purple, raspberry, red

Makeup: for lips I  like medium tones in pinks, plums, reds, brownish reds or muted corals,. My eyes are green/blue so I wear browns and plums, sometimes greys . I'm pretty open to anything on my eyes but blue.

What colors do you use most in your house decoration?

cream, brown, plum,  green 

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

Not really...I am starting to get more of The Balm and Stila, particularly in eyeshadow but I love variety of brands!

What scents do you like:

either musky or fruity, floral .. eg, Juliet has a gun: Not a Perfume, and Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy, Flowerbomb

What scents do you not like:

I avoid vanilla and coconut because they make me very hungry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What makeup item can you not use at all:

I can really use anything, not as good with liquid liners, don't care too much for lip liners... oh things that are too frosty accentuate my fine lines, so no mega highlighters.

What makeup item do you use every day:

 Mascara, BB or CC cream, and either tinted lip balm or lipstick.

What colors do you avoid:

 nude lips, and blue and very bright lip colors (have them but can't really wear to work)

How would you describe your style of makeup?

I like to mix it up..I'd say a moderate amount, sometimes sultry, sometimes workplace professional

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasbord to look at

Wrap some up, leave some out. I'm easy!.

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman

Definitely B

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

Bring 'em on!

What kind of extras would make your day?

hmm, chocolate, accessories of any sort, umm heck I don't know LOL

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

mascara, but I'll never run out LOL

You just won a $50 gift card to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???

hmm some kind of fabulous pallette or set with lip and eye products

Shoe size: 7.59

Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:

sure

Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?
I watch baseball, used to be a massive figure skating fan.

Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?

I am always reading. Entertainment magazines, fitness and fashion/beauty magazines, chick lit, sci-fi, dystopian future 

If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?
Great Britain.    Have some hilarious friends there, would love seeing them and the countries.

My skin tone is light and I try to go for the neutral side,


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mckondik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I'm finally carving out some time to answer things!

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

Generally: purple, raspberry, red

Makeup: for lips I  like medium tones in pinks, plums, reds, brownish reds or muted corals,. My eyes are green/blue so I wear browns and plums, sometimes greys . I'm pretty open to anything on my eyes but blue.

What colors do you use most in your house decoration?

cream, brown, plum,  green 

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

Not really...I am starting to get more of The Balm and Stila, particularly in eyeshadow but I love variety of brands!

What scents do you like:

either musky or fruity, floral .. eg, Juliet has a gun: Not a Perfume, and Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy, Flowerbomb

What scents do you not like:

I avoid vanilla and coconut because they make me very hungry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What makeup item can you not use at all:

I can really use anything, not as good with liquid liners, don't care too much for lip liners... oh things that are too frosty accentuate my fine lines, so no mega highlighters.

What makeup item do you use every day:

 Mascara, BB or CC cream, and either tinted lip balm or lipstick.

What colors do you avoid:

 nude lips, and blue and very bright lip colors (have them but can't really wear to work)

How would you describe your style of makeup?

I like to mix it up..I'd say a moderate amount, sometimes sultry, sometimes workplace professional

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:

a)prefer everything wrapped individually

or

B) have a huge smorgasbord to look at

Wrap some up, leave some out. I'm easy!.

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman

Definitely B

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

Bring 'em on!

What kind of extras would make your day?

hmm, chocolate, accessories of any sort, umm heck I don't know LOL

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

mascara, but I'll never run out LOL

You just won a $50 gift card to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???

hmm some kind of fabulous pallette or set with lip and eye products

Shoe size: 7.59

Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:

sure

Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?
I watch baseball, used to be a massive figure skating fan.

Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?

I am always reading. Entertainment magazines, fitness and fashion/beauty magazines, chick lit, sci-fi, dystopian future 

If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?
Great Britain.    Have some hilarious friends there, would love seeing them and the countries.

My skin tone is light and I try to go for the neutral side,
Ooooh I have wanted to try the Juliet has a gun: Not a Perfume, but Birchbox decided I shouldn't I guess lol *If my SS wants to put a sample (if they have one) in my box I won't be mad lol!*


----------



## angienharry (Nov 17, 2013)

Is anyone else assuming that every post may be referring to you or am I the only one?Â  :laughno: Ha...that's totally me too!



> Just discovered I can fit 12 Birchboxes into the last Sephora box I got. So, I'm totally doing a '12 Days of Christmas' thing!Â  :w00t:


 OMG...that is awesome! Sadly I don't have 12 BBs or I would totally do this. I am going to use your idea on the 12 days of Christmas though, I will just have to omit the BBs and use something else. But great idea!! This is so much fun!!!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 17, 2013)

I want to thank my SS for putting together a great list. I assumed that if it was on their Christmas wishlist they didnt buy it. I think my SS is going to love her gifts definitely went over. oh well


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just discovered I can fit 12 Birchboxes into the last Sephora box I got. So, I'm totally doing a '12 Days of Christmas' thing! 





That is so awesome!!! I love that idea!!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 17, 2013)

I've bought my Santee their first gift from BB. So exciting! At first i didn't find any SS information and freaked out!!!! Then I looked at her profile and then switched from mobile to desktop and then I could see her signature and SS wish list. Whew!!! Then someone mentioned hovering over the name and as I'm on my phone I can't exactly hover, but I did find a blue arrow (when I was on the desktop version I think) and clicked it and found the "all posts" and it changed my life. Found some awesome info in there!! I am so excited and hope she enjoys receiving as much as I have enjoyed shopping, and stalking her....lol. I have filled out a few of the questionnaires posted but I agree it would be great to have one awesome standard questionnaire to make it easier for next year. In any event, I'm a little behind on some posted questions so here goes..,. I have a jetted bathtub and love baths, I wear a size 6 slipper/shoe. Urghh now I've waited so long I don't remember any more questions!! Honestly I would love and appreciate anything. I get my sub boxes and think about trading but never do it, I always end up keeping and trying everything. Have I mentioned lately how much fun this is?????


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 17, 2013)

> I shopped online for my SS tonight like my life depended on it... Completely oblivious to the fact that there is still.two.whole.weeks left!


 Me too... I have one item left I am searching for.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 17, 2013)

The big thing I wanted to get my SS was out of stock at sephora. I blame the recent sale and those blitz bags!!


----------



## Last Contrast (Nov 17, 2013)

YES I GET AN EXCUSE TO GO SHOPPING AT LUSH. sorry, back to your normal conversation now.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The big thing I wanted to get my SS was out of stock at sephora. I blame the recent sale and those blitz bags!!
I ordered a couple things for my SS from Sephora last night and used that code haha. Hopefully all the items are in it since I've heard that people aren't getting all the things pictured =/

I'm really trying hard not to go overboard. I've only gotten 4 items (Not including a couple extras) and I've already spent $38 but I still want to get a couple more things!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

> I seriously doubt anyone is going to hate your gift. And if they do....maybe they're not the sort of person who should sign up for Secret Santa!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A gift is a gift and I always try to be appreciative no matter what it is, because people put time/thought/$$ into something JUST for me. Example, my dear grandma buys me earrings every single year for Christmas and I have never had my ears pierced. But I can tell she picks out things specially for me because they're totally something I'd wear if I could!Â


 My mother does the same thing. Gold jewelry ever year. I haven't wore gold in twenty years.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

> I shopped online for my SS tonight like my life depended on it... Completely oblivious to the fact that there is still.two.whole.weeks left!


 That is why I stepped away from the keyboard last night. I was all "I MUST COMPLETE MY SHOPPING TONIGHT." Then I took a drink a wine and calmed myself down. Lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

Edited...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

> That is why I stepped away from the keyboard last night. I was all "I MUST COMPLETE MY SHOPPING TONIGHT." Then I took a drink a wine and calmed myself down. Lol


 Hahahhha! Thank heaven for wine!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yay I pretty much only need to get my SS a couple of fillers now. I pretty much did all my shopping in one night haha


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

> Bloop =]


 You are so amazing! Okay.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 17, 2013)

> > Â  I wonder who's stalking little 'ol me. lol. Hi SS! Sorry you got a weirdo- but I promise I'm notÂ that picky and I'll be grateful for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> I so wanted to get you, because I had an open/swatched Lip Tar mini I would have thrown in to your gift! I don't know how my SS feels about swatched goodies though so I guess it stays with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't mind swatched or gently used goodies as extras so long as it's something my SS thinks I would love to try.


> Just discovered I can fit 12 Birchboxes into the last Sephora box I got. So, I'm totally doing a '12 Days of Christmas' thing!Â  :w00t:


 That's a cool idea! If I could get my person a bunch of small items I would do something like this.


> I think your just not supposed to expect over 25.00$ I think you can spend whatever you want (I hope) unless I'm only sending one item it seems pretty hard to stay under 25.00.


 I'm not expecting a gift over $25. I agree that it's hard to stay under $25, especially since I don't get the chance to buy makeup for other people often.


> Is it sad that my shopping's done, i believe? Now it's just up to waiting on everything to come in, assembling it and getting it sent off. IO'm not sure how long shipping will take.


 My shopping is done too. I have no idea what color wrapping paper to use since they only had a wishlist completed


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it sad that my shopping's done, i believe? Now it's just up to waiting on everything to come in, assembling it and getting it sent off. IO'm not sure how long shipping will take.
Lol I'm in the same boat! I am just waiting for everything to ship out and get here and I need to go out to like Target and get some Christmas candy for my SS.....and probably for me too hahahaha I &lt;3 candy!! lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

> That is why I stepped away from the keyboard last night. I was all "I MUST COMPLETE MY SHOPPING TONIGHT." Then I took a drink a wine and calmed myself down. Lol


 Wine. Yes! That would have totally helped. WHY didn't I think of that?...I blame it on the excitement..and after only getting three hours of sleep last night, I obviously would have done well to tone down that excitement. just a tad.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 17, 2013)

I had a nightmare last night that my person updated their profile and started answering questions and what they wanted from their SS didn't match what I brought them lol But I think my person is laid back (hence why they haven't posted here or created anything) and will enjoy what I brought them.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

Would someone like to be my "elf on the make-up bag" and send a gentle reminder to my secret santa about filling out a make-up wishlist??  

Edited- "elf" mission is complete! Thank you! MUAH!!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel kinda bad... I just looked at her list and picked out 3 things from sephora she *wants* but it totals to over $40 ... I think I have to get it. I dunno someone tell me if $25.00 is what I should be doing?

I'm gonna def. try and get her some prepared samples from my ladies at Sephora who are sweet to me... but $25 adds up so quickly.

I know that I have a "wish list" that includes a lot of higher priced items... but that doesn't mean someone has to get me items from that list. I wanted to cover all of my bases... so if someone doesn't want to try and figure me out... they can choose something. Plus I answered a ton of questions and rambled on about myself... so they could go out and have fun shopping if they wanted. So I wouldn't assume your SS is expecting you to go out and buy a bunch from a list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
My SS giftee didn't have the easiest list... only a few questions that would actually help me... but luckily she seems pretty open to a bunch of stuff that is pretty easy to buy. I'm also planning a 12 days gift... it's just too fun not to!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh and I also linked my pinterest christmas wishlist.... that was something I made for my husband because he didn't know what to even think about getting me. I figured it would be good for a SS to see as well.


----------



## slinka (Nov 17, 2013)

> I so wanted to get you, because I had an open/swatched Lip Tar mini I would have thrown in to your gift! I don't know how my SS feels about swatched goodies though so I guess it stays with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want all of the tars, lol. If you get desperate and just *need* to get rid of it, I'll give it a good home. Ss or not, lol.


----------



## slinka (Nov 17, 2013)

My curiosity is strong. I just wanna know who has me. And I want to do ALL of the shopping right now for my girl. =p even though I should be sleeping a bit more at the moment lol.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

In other news, I'm getting so annoyed that my other threads I am subscribed to keep updating...Don't they know I don't have time to read them. It's all about SS right now and stalking!!! Geesh...lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I want all of the tars, lol. If you get desperate and just *need* to get rid of it, I'll give it a good home. Ss or not, lol.
Ha, this! I would love to try one of the lip tars sometime! My secret santa indirectly messaged me that I need to put more info up here! I'm sorry, SS! I thought I'd put enough up on my profile and answered that list of questions upthread, but I'm going to see what else I can come up with and post it here later today.

For what it's worth, I will be 100% happy as long as I don't get eyeshadow, dark foundation, or acne products. But I promise to give you more info to go on! (I just want to find a way to do that and still feel surprised!)


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made an order! eeeee. It was a fair amount above the limit, BUT a couple of things were sets that I will break down and keep bits of for myself/my sister so it evens out a bit. And I'm extra excited, because I realized that some of the extras I had put aside will be perfect for her. I just want to get everything and put it together and wrap it and make it pretty NOWWWWW.
Ooh breaking up a set is such a good idea to help keep the cost down.  I might do that!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

I know it's only been a day...but I'm dying over here. I wanna know who has me!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know it's only been a day...but I'm dying over here. I wanna know who has me!!!!
Ditto! I have a few thoughts actually, but it could also be someone who isn't posting. There are a LOT of people on that list I haven't really seen post on this thread at all. 

I am such an impatient person!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh, sadness, my Santee has been on the board and still has a very vague wishlist!  If you haven't answered the big long list of questions and/or have not filled out a list of specific or even non-specific things (like OCC lip tar in Strumpet, peachy-pink cream blush, or blue-is-my-favorite-color, not just shower gel or Urban Decay lipsticks, because which scent/shade?  I can't even get this information from her posts!), please do so!  My Santee is in danger of getting a whole bunch of random stuff from various sources and no "big" item because I just can't get a good feel for her.  I want a reason to go hit Blush Beauty Bar!  Please provide that reason!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, sadness, my Santee has been on the board and still has a very vague wishlist!  If you haven't answered the big long list of questions and/or have not filled out a list of specific or even non-specific things (like OCC lip tar in Strumpet, peachy-pink cream blush, or blue-is-my-favorite-color, not just shower gel or Urban Decay lipsticks, because which scent/shade?  I can't even get this information from her posts!), please do so!  My Santee is in danger of getting a whole bunch of random stuff from various sources and no "big" item because I just can't get a good feel for her.  I want a reason to go hit Blush Beauty Bar!  Please provide that reason!
Lol we must have the same Santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

Maybe @zadidoll could send a friendly reminder message to all the participants to update their wishlist since shopping has begun?


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 17, 2013)

> Lol we must have the same Santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha. I spent a good amount of time updating my profile yesterday and figuring out how to add lists because I don't want to be one of those people. But, at the same time, it's pretty generic and vague. I want my Secret Santa to not feel like they have to go out of their way to find certain brands and products. I'm a low-fuss girl. Really! At the same time, I am still relatively new to the Makeup / Nails obsession. So, I think it would be fun to try some of *their* favorite products. Or, see if they think certain colors or shades fit me. Most of you ladies have excellent taste and expertise. Definitely more than me. Also. It's a bit more intimate than opening up a subscription box, which isn't always curated very well. If we wanted to buy things off our wish list, we could easily do that ourselves. I think it's fun to add a little surprise and mystery. Now... If I could only figure out my SS! Feeling good about the Nails one. A little more stumped for my Makeup one.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no, I'm blowing past $25 lol I just feel bad that it'll be uneven towards girl who get SS who had to or wanted to stay in the budget provided like good people lol
totally here with you on that, I did some serious browsing online thankfully haven't bought any yet because all I did was pricing. The one's that I'am going to buy is already at $40 so I'm over but that's fine with me! im spreading out my shopping to keep up the fun


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha. I spent a good amount of time updating my profile yesterday and figuring out how to add lists because I don't want to be one of those people. But, at the same time, it's pretty generic and vague. I want my Secret Santa to not feel like they have to go out of their way to find certain brands and products. I'm a low-fuss girl. Really!

At the same time, I am still relatively new to the Makeup / Nails obsession. So, I think it would be fun to try some of *their* favorite products. Or, see if they think certain colors or shades fit me. Most of you ladies have excellent taste and expertise. Definitely more than me.

Also. It's a bit more intimate than opening up a subscription box, which isn't always curated very well. If we wanted to buy things off our wish list, we could easily do that ourselves. I think it's fun to add a little surprise and mystery. Now... If I could only figure out my SS! Feeling good about the Nails one. A little more stumped for my Makeup one.

I feel the same way! I enjoy surprises so I just have a general idea on my wishlist but I made sure to include specific items just to lead them a bit in case they're stuck.

But I want to try their favorite items or stuff they think I would like! I'm somewhat new to makeup/beauty/nails (It's been about a year since my obsession started but I consider that new).


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, sadness, my Santee has been on the board and still has a very vague wishlist!  If you haven't answered the big long list of questions and/or have not filled out a list of specific or even non-specific things (like OCC lip tar in Strumpet, peachy-pink cream blush, or blue-is-my-favorite-color, not just shower gel or Urban Decay lipsticks, because which scent/shade?  I can't even get this information from her posts!), please do so!  My Santee is in danger of getting a whole bunch of random stuff from various sources and no "big" item because I just can't get a good feel for her.  I want a reason to go hit Blush Beauty Bar!  Please provide that reason!
I'm one of those people with a really vague wish list because there isn't a specific thing I want, and I'm grateful for everything, but reading this makes me feel bad for whoever has me! I'm going to try to update my info with the questionnaire while I'm at work... 

Now i just wish my SS would do the same thing, I've got NOTHING.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 17, 2013)

Just found this for a little over the limit and bc it's viva glam, the profits go to charity. I am a little scared to do this bold a red myself but it is soooo pretty. Thinking about it for my santee.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-stroke-of-midnight-viva-glam-1-lipstick-lipglass-set-limited-edition/3600875?origin=category-personalizedsort&amp;contextualcategoryid=0&amp;fashionColor=&amp;resultback=390&amp;cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_0_A


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just found this for a little over the limit and bc it's viva glam, the profits go to charity. I am a little scared to do this bold a red myself but it is soooo pretty. Thinking about it for my santee.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mac-stroke-of-midnight-viva-glam-1-lipstick-lipglass-set-limited-edition/3600875?origin=category-personalizedsort&amp;contextualcategoryid=0&amp;fashionColor=&amp;resultback=390&amp;cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_0_A

Love the bag!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 17, 2013)

I apologize for posting this in the wrong place but I always use the mobile version and and just can't figure out how to post a ss wishlist correctly!! Im SUPER excited to be participating this year. I'm really easy and laid back and will appreciate whatever I receive : ) I'm a stay at home Mommy to three beautiful girls and love Makeuptalk because its some adult interaction while being stuck with little ones all day lol. I'm 33 years old. I absolutely love reading! I probably read two or three books a week. I enjoy fiction... historical fiction. I don't have a lush nearby and would be sooooo incredibly excited to try anything from there. I have a tub and love taking baths... anything pampering for the bath is a huge plus.. would love to try a bath bomb. I'm really silly..love to laugh...lm kinda inappropriate and loud! My favorite cosmetic is probably blush and lipstick. Love bright lips. Eyeshadow is where I get a little boring and prefer neutrals. I would love to try occ lip tars. I'm totally ok with swatched or gently used stuff. I really dislike nail polish (weird I know). I love funky knee high socks, tea, and candles! Ok, hope that helps whoever my ss is!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha. I spent a good amount of time updating my profile yesterday and figuring out how to add lists because I don't want to be one of those people. But, at the same time, it's pretty generic and vague. I want my Secret Santa to not feel like they have to go out of their way to find certain brands and products. I'm a low-fuss girl. Really!

At the same time, I am still relatively new to the Makeup / Nails obsession. So, I think it would be fun to try some of *their* favorite products. Or, see if they think certain colors or shades fit me. Most of you ladies have excellent taste and expertise. Definitely more than me.

Also. It's a bit more intimate than opening up a subscription box, which isn't always curated very well. If we wanted to buy things off our wish list, we could easily do that ourselves. I think it's fun to add a little surprise and mystery. Now... If I could only figure out my SS! Feeling good about the Nails one. A little more stumped for my Makeup one.


Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm one of those people with a really vague wish list because there isn't a specific thing I want, and I'm grateful for everything, but reading this makes me feel bad for whoever has me! I'm going to try to update my info with the questionnaire while I'm at work... 

Now i just wish my SS would do the same thing, I've got NOTHING. 





See, I am *extremely* list-oriented, as my own SeSa page will indicate.  If I don't have a list to shop from when I'm in actual purchasing mode, I panic a little.  And by "panic," I mean "my heart races, I start grinding my teeth, my head starts to pound, and I have to leave the store."  And by "a little," I mean "a lot."  I think that's why I am really good at window shopping and not buying anything:  If I'm just browsing, I have the must-purchase-now part of my brain turned off, and I am adding stuff to the list of things to *consider* buying in the future.  Stores magically turn into museums where I can actually *touch* the displays.  For people like me, having a list of specific things to pick from isn't pressure.  Believe it or not, it actually takes the pressure away.  I'm really hoping that my person updates her list with more specifics because it will relieve a *ton* of stress.  And going out of the way to find specific products is most of the fun for me!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 17, 2013)

FYI, @lioness90 posted on the Sephora thread that the BLITZ code ends today for anyone thinking about an order! It's a nice way to get some extra stuff for your SS. Or for yourself. Or for trades.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

Well I just finished shopping for my nails Santa. And I got one thing for my regular Santa. Since there is no list on their profile I'm going by what they want on their trade list.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing both! There are some indie brands I have to get online and some things I want to get locally around town. 




Yup, same! I love in person shopping but online is so convenient!

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think your just not supposed to expect over 25.00$ I think you can spend whatever you want (I hope) unless I'm only sending one item it seems pretty hard to stay under 25.00.
Yeah I dunno how anyone would stay under $25 (though I want to be clear I don't 'expect' a gift worth more than that and I think people who are managing to stay under are awesome).  The makeup items alone I got my SS came to $25 and I know that could just be all I send, but she had some requests for household stuff too that I don't want to ignore... I was going to try to be a frugalista and keep it to under $30 but  then when I actually went out shopping for that stuff this morning it came to a LOT more than $5 :/ 

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel kinda bad... I just looked at her list and picked out 3 things from sephora she *wants* but it totals to over $40 ... I think I have to get it. I dunno someone tell me if $25.00 is what I should be doing? $25 adds up so quickly.
I am sure she would be thrilled to get the 3 items and if you can afford it and feel good about it, I don't think you should hesitate to go over.  $25 does go VERY quickly.

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm already at $38 and I'm not done... oops lol.

Yes I think next year we should do like a $25, $50 and maybe a $75 Secret Santa! It is so hard to stay on budget lol!!  I would totally join a $75 Secret Santa LOL
Yeah I'd  do a $50 one if it were an option next year. I only sort of have the money for it lol but I couldn't remotely confine myself to the budget for either regular or nails santa so many better to just be realistic about what I'm gonna spend.

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay I pretty much only need to get my SS a couple of fillers now. I pretty much did all my shopping in one night haha

Yeah I knocked it out in 24 hours more or less. *Is there a limit on how early we can send out our gift? Like, if mine was ready to go on Thursday, could I send it that early?*


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

:yay: I have a profile to work off now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

> I know that I have a "wish list" that includes a lot of higher priced items... but that doesn't mean someone has to get me items from that list. I wanted to cover all of my bases... so if someone doesn't want to try and figure me out... they can choose something. Plus I answered a ton of questions and rambled on about myself... so they could go out and have fun shopping if they wanted. So I wouldn't assume your SS is expecting you to go out and buy a bunch from a list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> :yay: I have a profile to work off now!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yay!! Happy shopping!!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

Dear SS, I'm sorry if my profile/list is too vague. As soon as I make it to the desktop version I will go though that list of questions and answer them for you. I know you will do a great job picking out my gifts! P.S. Does anyone want to pretend stalk me and then pm me what else they would want to know if they were my SS?


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

Dear Secret Santa, Good Morning! I am assuming you stayed up into the wee hours trying to read every post I have ever made and interpreting my lists very carefully! I'm wondering if you need any more information to help make shopping easier? I realize I gave a few ideas in my list, but nothing "big". Was I too vague? Although I hate surprises, years of disappointment here, I'm not that difficult to please. To be honest, the thought of someone being excited to shop for me makes me happy! Feel free to reach out via "elf " if you need anything else!! More gratitude, less attitude is my motto this season! Best , MissRoe


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 17, 2013)

Haha I'm on my phone right now so I can't go and update all my lists, but for some reason I keep. Feeling like my blog/wish list/questionnaires are just NOT ENOUGH INFO, lol. I do just want to say though , I will be extremely happy with ANYTHING I get and I am not picky at all! Love you, Secret Santa!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry to whomever have me. I will update my list today. My computer started acting up late last night. Its hard to do on my mobile but I will get it done.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha I'm on my phone right now so I can't go and update all my lists, but for some reason I keep. Feeling like my blog/wish list/questionnaires are just NOT ENOUGH INFO, lol.

I do just want to say though , I will be extremely happy with ANYTHING I get and I am not picky at all! Love you, Secret Santa!
I feel the same way! but i know that i have like info overload over on my page!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks to whoever started the questionnaire on this thread. My SS doesn't have any specific wants but I was able to come up w lots of ideas based on her questionnaire answers. I have a long list of things that I can't wait to shop for. This is so much fun. Can we do Secret Santa twice a year? Like have another 1 in June?. Ha Ha!


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is so hard to stay close to the price limit...my goodness...
I'm having this problem! I want to pick out items my SS will love but she has expensive taste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a bad thing!

Just have to find creative ways to maximize my budget!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks to whoever started the questionnaire on this thread. My SS doesn't have any specific wants but I was able to come up w lots of ideas based on her questionnaire answers. I have a long list of things that I can't wait to shop for. This is so much fun. Can we do Secret Santa twice a year? Like have another 1 in June?. Ha Ha!
I support that!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just so everyone know Bath &amp; Body works is having an awesome sale right now online and if you use the code MIDNIGHT10 you get $10 off $30 or more plus free shipping on $30 orders!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 17, 2013)

Drugstores are having some good sales!  Rite-Aid has 40% off Revlon and Wet 'n Wild.  CVS has 40% off Rimmel, all Revlon nail polishes are 2/$10 (including Parfumerie!)   More too but I don't feel like posting it all. 

OT.  

Ugh. Crazy weather here in the Midwest. Under a tornado watch. Stay safe Midwest friends!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 17, 2013)

I want to reverse stalk whoever got me as their Santee, figure out who they are before my gift arrives. Ehehehehehe.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Secret Santa!

While shopping for my person I found some other times I would like, so I thought I would put it here to make sure it doesn't get lost on my crazy wishlist page! I also want to make sure I give you enough to work off of. I would love anything you send me, just the fact that you're taking the time to read about me and shop especially for me makes me really happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

nyx jumbo pencils in browns/golds, blue eyeliner (is that the color to make brown eyes pop or is it green?), nail polish colors from the new essie collection, twistbands (homemade would be awesome!), pretty pens- recently I've been taking notes and grading in lavender, I'm moving to MA from CA so anything to help me deal with my first real winter!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 17, 2013)

All of this is making me worry if I have enough info on my Wishlist.  I did put that I would love to try some of my Secret Santa's favorites so hopefully they don't feel like they have to get things only from the list.  As far as budget goes I think I'm definitely going over but there will be two things they really want and some fun extras I can order or include from my stash. 

Also not sure if I answered this for my SS but swatched items are fine.  (maybe put a little sticker on there to let me know)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

For those of you who are big Lush fans:  If I wanted to get something for someone who hasn't tried Lush what is a good gateway product?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

Definitely soaps - you can ask for tiny slices or you can ask for samples! I would say bath bombs too but I think those are horrific to ship since those get crumbly. Hmmm. Lip scrub is nice (bubblegum, popcorn, and mint julep). Because everything is so tiny there and because they might charge you for samples (that's happened to me before merp. I think you should say "can I have a sample" and not "can I have a tiny slice of this"), money goes pretty quickly in lush. But, I guess that can be said for any beauty store! Does anyone else have lush favorites?



> All of this is making me worry if I have enough info on my Wishlist. Â I did put that I would love to try some of my Secret Santa's favorites so hopefully they don't feel like they have to get things only from the list. Â As far as budget goes I think I'm definitely going over but there will be two things they really want and some fun extras I can order or include from my stash.Â  Also not sure if I answered this for my SS but swatched items are fine. Â (maybe put a little sticker on there to let me know)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  For those of you who are big Lush fans: Â If I wanted to get something for someone who hasn't tried Lush what is a good gateway product?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 17, 2013)

> I apologize for posting this in the wrong place but I always use the mobile version and and just can't figure out how to post a ss wishlist correctly!! Im SUPER excited to be participating this year. I'm really easy and laid back and will appreciate whatever I receive : ) I'm a stay at home Mommy to three beautiful girls and love Makeuptalk because its some adult interaction while being stuck with little ones all day lol. I'm 33 years old. I absolutely love reading! I probably read two or three books a week. I enjoy fiction... historical fiction. I don't have a lush nearby and would be sooooo incredibly excited to try anything from there. I have a tub and love taking baths... anything pampering for the bath is a huge plus.. would love to try a bath bomb. I'm really silly..love to laugh...lm kinda inappropriate and loud! My favorite cosmetic is probably blush and lipstick. Love bright lips. Eyeshadow is where I get a little boring and prefer neutrals. I would love to try occ lip tars. I'm totally ok with swatched or gently used stuff. I really dislike nail polish (weird I know). I love funky knee high socks, tea, and candles! Ok, hope that helps whoever my ss is!


 I thought of more stuff to add!! I love scents like vanilla and coconut. The product I run out of most quickly is dry shampoo/volumizing products. I love any kind of face masks.. stuff for acne prone skin ( yes, I'm 33 and have the skin of a teenager lol) I have been dying to try brands like Lime Crime, Sugarpill, ect. that kind of stuff and would really love to try more asian skincare. Hope that helps whoever my SS is. The person I got barely has posted anything at all.. and not on this thread. No wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT I found a trade thread she has amd found some items she has on her wishlist so at least I have a starting point!#


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 17, 2013)

> Thanks to whoever started the questionnaire on this thread. My SS doesn't have any specific wants but I was able to come up w lots of ideas based on her questionnaire answers. I have a long list of things that I can't wait to shop for. This is so much fun. Can we do Secret Santa twice a year? Like have another 1 in June?. Ha Ha!


 That would be so fun! I wish I had gotten you as my to shop for because I know lots of books you would love!!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 17, 2013)

Off to the stores!  I'm so excited to shop.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 17, 2013)

> That would be so fun! I wish I had gotten you as my to shop for because I know lots of books you would love!!


 Awww. That would have been great since we definitely like to read the same types of books. We could do our own Secret Santa. Lol!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 17, 2013)

> Awww. That would have been great since we definitely like to read the same types of books. We could do our own Secret Santa. Lol!


 That would be soooo much fun! Not so secret though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 17, 2013)

Now Im worried my list is bad, last night I tried to explain every item on my list so that way my Santa can shop anywhere. Here's my list https://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/2U71MOKF1P7GD/ref=cm_sw_r_ip_wl_b0sIsb1ZFX6XH


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just realized you can only see my item comments on the desktop version of amazon


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of this is making me worry if I have enough info on my Wishlist.  I did put that I would love to try some of my Secret Santa's favorites so hopefully they don't feel like they have to get things only from the list.  As far as budget goes I think I'm definitely going over but there will be two things they really want and some fun extras I can order or include from my stash. 

Also not sure if I answered this for my SS but swatched items are fine.  (maybe put a little sticker on there to let me know)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

*For those of you who are big Lush fans:  If I wanted to get something for someone who hasn't tried Lush what is a good gateway product?*

Definitely ask for samples!! Lush employees are amazing and I'm sure they would love to give you samples! I would try to get some soap/lotion samples.  I highly recommend bath bombs and bubble bars but only if you know if your SS has a bathtub!   

Also recommend the Mint Juleps lip scrub paired with the Honey Trap lip balm! Look at the limited edition holiday line too - also great products! 

Buffy bar is also amazing! It exfolitates and makes you feel oh so smooth!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 17, 2013)

Well if the BLITZ code is ending today.. that must mean that I have to.. and I mean *have to* go and order something from Sephora, right?


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm finished the present portion of my gift. I need to hit up the store for some extras.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well if the BLITZ code is ending today.. that must mean that I have to.. and I mean *have to* go and order something from Sephora, right?
Lol I did the same exact thing! I had to use it! That cod was worth it!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol I did the same exact thing! I had to use it! That cod was worth it!
Would you mind telling me about this "code".? What is it worth??


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

order placed! i snagged myself another blitz kit (this time the Festive Endurance since Holly Jolly has been sold out...That one was AWESOME). I'm done with the main part and I'll spend the next few days picking up extras and making sure its all cutely wrapped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Horray! I just wanna mail it all out NOOOOW.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 17, 2013)

I need to STOP! I kind of sort of went way overboard, but shopping for beauty items is SO much fun! As for the LUSH questions, I love their bath bombs but they are horrible to mail! They break so easily. However, the bubble bars are divine &amp; hold up in the mail quite well. The lip scrubs are amazeballs! (Especially the bubble gum guy!). Their soaps, shower gels, &amp; lotions make amazing gifts. They also offer little gift sets with smaller size products so you can get more bang for your buck! I also just wanted to say thank you to my lovely lady playing santa to me this year. I'm easy to please &amp; am excited to try new things that you love! Happy holidays everyone! I love my little group of ladies here on MUT!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

Am I the only one waiting for Black Friday to shop for my SS?


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm already at $38 and I'm not done... oops lol.

Yes I think next year we should do like a $25, $50 and maybe a $75 Secret Santa! It is so hard to stay on budget lol!!  I would totally join a $75 Secret Santa LOL
That sounds like a good idea, I'd be up for the $50 or $75 if it was set up like that and set that money aside.  Because mine is doubling the limit already from pricing, but I'am waiting on some sales trying to hold off to do my cyber-shopping til then. I just couldn't say no to those ausome items! plus I didn't know if they would care to get samples or deluxe minis!! my nail SS is over budget too but I allowed myself about $100 to splurge on SS for MUT well before I signed up. That and I like racking in the points for my rewards card that works like cash back as well as sites like Sephora that I get rewards in    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 17, 2013)

> Am I the only one waiting for Black Friday to shop for my SS?


 I have no willpower! Actually I'll probably buy more then too!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would you mind telling me about this "code".? What is it worth??
MissRoe, it is a code that you can use on any $25 order at Sephora.com that comes with Awesome free deluxe sized samples, 8 of them! Today is the last day to use it.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

@zadidoll could we please have a gift exchange in June next year. Pleeeeaaaassseeee????


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I the only one waiting for Black Friday to shop for my SS?
I'am waiting on the cyber deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did however already buy the extras that I'm putting in (at least what I consider extras lol). The main gift itself I will be purchasing soon or if there are sales available.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  MissRoe, it is a code that you can use on any $25 order at Sephora.com that comes with Awesome free deluxe sized samples, 8 of them! Today is the last day to use it.
thanks! I've only been in a Sephora one time! It was overwhelming. I didn't know where to look first..


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks! I've only been in a Sephora one time! It was overwhelming. I didn't know where to look first..
Lol Sephora is my addiction!! I am trying to tell myself not to spend more money on there! The order was worth it though because I got the 8 deluxe sized samples and I finally got to get my Birthday gift from them too, which was a little Benefit set that included the They're Real mascara I have been dying to try and now I finally get to lol


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 17, 2013)

> Well if the BLITZ code is ending today.. that must mean that I have to.. and I meanÂ *have to*Â go and order something from Sephora, right?


 It ends today?! Ah I have $70 worth of stuff in my Sephora cart. Looks like I have to place my order now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited: I just tried to place my order and it won't let me use the Blitz code. Apparently it can only be used once per person.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol Sephora is my addiction!! I am trying to tell myself not to spend more money on there! The order was worth it though because I got the 8 deluxe sized samples and I finally got to get my Birthday gift from them too, which was a little Benefit set that included the They're Real mascara I have been dying to try and now I finally get to lol
Wow!! I just got back from browsing Sephora!! Holy Cannoli!! !They have several awesome things that I would love to have!!

Perhaps I'll update my ss wish list-you know, just in case they need a few specific ideas!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 17, 2013)

Almost everything I got from Sephora today was already on sale, with the exception of one set that I'm splitting for gifts.  I can't wait till black friday for most of my stuff.. I'm gonna be stuck doing Christmas with my extended family :/  but I'm kind of hoping to stack my carts and see what I can get.. also I need to finish up my stocking for my roommate (we do luxurious stocking stuffers instead of real gifts- one day when we both have boyfriends this might change, but until then, us single girls gotta pamper each other).  I've still got a secret santa to do with my best friends from college- this one is almost done!  Just gotta pick up a few more extras and take a LUSH trip.. and I've gotta get my stepmom's gift together.  She loves subscription boxes so I was just gonna fill her up a birchbox or something with fun things and maybe a gift card or two to her favorite places.  She absolutely refuses to tell me what she likes!  Etsy will come to my rescue!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

I used my boyfriend's bi account. Cuz yanno... My boyfriend totally set up a BI account on his own volition and picks up extra bday gifts for himself and uses promo codes... (Ok to be fair, he actually got the men's BI bday gift and loved it despite me wanting an extra They're Real!)



> It ends today?! Ah I have $70 worth of stuff in my Sephora cart. Looks like I have to place my order now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited: I just tried to place my order and it won't let me use the Blitz code. Apparently it can only be used once per person.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  order placed! i snagged myself another blitz kit (this time the Festive Endurance since Holly Jolly has been sold out...That one was AWESOME). I'm done with the main part and I'll spend the next few days picking up extras and making sure its all cutely wrapped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Horray! I just wanna mail it all out NOOOOW.

I was in between Festive Endurance and Tinsel Twinkle Perfection- but in the end Tinsel Twinkle Perfection won out.  I had a hard time justifying a bag with two mascaras when I needed zero, I already got my roommate one for her stocking.. and I have extra ones from the Ipsy LashBash that my non-makeup wearing friends didn't take.. (they're getting given away, I swear.  It's just taking aaages.)  So no more mascara is allowed to be bought.  *looks at the unopened Mally and unopened They're Real*


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 17, 2013)

But I wanted the Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment so badly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hint hint.. secret santa.  Oh well, more CC and BB creme for me, which will be good since I go through it like crack.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But I wanted the Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment so badly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hint hint.. secret santa.  Oh well, more CC and BB creme for me, which will be good since I go through it like crack.
I hope you like the Fresh lip treatment because I am apparently allergic to them... boo hiss.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used my boyfriend's bi account. Cuz yanno... My boyfriend totally set up a BI account on his own volition and picks up extra bday gifts for himself and uses promo codes... (Ok to be fair, he actually got the men's BI bday gift and loved it despite me wanting an extra They're Real!)
Good idea hehehe. I totally did not just sign my boyfriend up to a BI. 




 

His birthday is this week though so I did select the men's BI bday gift haha.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I the only one waiting for Black Friday to shop for my SS?
Nope. I ordered something today from Birchbox, but I'm waiting to do my Ulta/Sephora shopping on Black Friday &amp; Cyber Monday.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 17, 2013)

> Thanks to whoever started the questionnaire on this thread. My SS doesn't have any specific wants but I was able to come up w lots of ideas based on her questionnaire answers. I have a long list of things that I can't wait to shop for. This is so much fun. Can we do Secret Santa twice a year? Like have another 1 in June?. Ha Ha!


 I agree a Christmas in July theme maybe????


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

That's what I was deciding between also!! I'm making my older sister her own "lash stash" with all the sample mascaras I've accumulated over the last few months. Her HG is They're Real! so she will be getting a full size of that plus minis plus all other mascaras in the world. She's a serious lash junkie so I think this is a good, almost free, Christmas present.



> I was in between Festive Endurance and Tinsel Twinkle Perfection- but in the end Tinsel Twinkle Perfection won out. Â I had a hard time justifying a bag with two mascaras when I needed zero, I already got my roommate one for her stocking.. and I have extra ones from the Ipsy LashBash that my non-makeup wearing friends didn't take.. (they're getting given away, I swear. Â It's just taking aaages.) Â So no more mascara is allowed to be bought. Â *looks at the unopened Mally and unopened They're Real*


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's what I was deciding between also!! I'm making my older sister her own "lash stash" with all the sample mascaras I've accumulated over the last few months. Her HG is They're Real! so she will be getting a full size of that plus minis plus all other mascaras in the world. She's a serious lash junkie so I think this is a good, almost free, Christmas present.
I'm so excited to try the They're Real! I've heard so many good things about it and I am still in search of my HG mascara so this will hopefully be it!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 17, 2013)

> But I wanted the Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment so badly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Hint hint.. secret santa. Â Oh well, more CC and BB creme for me, which will be good since I go through it like crack.


Ugh god, I'm obsessed with Fresh Sugar Lip Treatments!!! I'm almost outta my clear one and the rose one will be gone soon too.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

> Am I the only one waiting for Black Friday to shop for my SS?


 I have a thing that I have to be done Christmas shopping by black Friday. Even though I'm not in retail anymore I still have flashbacks of those 12 hour days, six days a week. So for years I did all my shopping late October, early November and now I do it automatically.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope you like the Fresh lip treatment because I am apparently allergic to them... boo hiss.


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's what I was deciding between also!! I'm making my older sister her own "lash stash" with all the sample mascaras I've accumulated over the last few months. Her HG is They're Real! so she will be getting a full size of that plus minis plus all other mascaras in the world. She's a serious lash junkie so I think this is a good, almost free, Christmas present.


Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ugh god, I'm obsessed with Fresh Sugar Lip Treatments!!! I'm almost outta my clear one and the rose one will be gone soon too.


@KellyKaye That's the saddest thing I've ever heard!  If I don't get my hands on one this Christmas it's gonna be one of the first things I buy myself.  I'm on a low/no buy for myself currently.. or I'll buy everything on my SS list and that's just not helpful. and @missemiee I hope I like it!! I really really want to try it.

@usofjessamerica my HG is They're Real! as well, but I hoard all the others.  That sounds like a perfect gift- I know I've been in a place where I managed to forget to toss my old mascaras and thought I had a lot of ones to keep using but then they were all old!  Being without mascara is the worst, and it sounds like your sister just won't ever be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dear Secret Santa, If you need to use an elf to get more info... feel free to do so. Tiffany


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a thing that I have to be done Christmas shopping by black Friday. Even though I'm not in retail anymore I still have flashbacks of those 12 hour days, six days a week. So for years I did all my shopping late October, early November and now I do it automatically.

I'm glad I'm not the only one- this year I have to be almost completely done just because Christmas will be over by then (yay celebrating Christmas at Thanksgiving.. damn holidays falling on Wednesday).  But Black Friday is terrifying.  I like to go after all the insanity is over and get the leftovers- I can't do the insanity as it unfolds.. too many years working in food service in a mall on black friday.  This year will be bloody mary's and extended family.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 17, 2013)

My Santee, I'm stalking you, and so glad you're a frequent poster on this thread. I know that you are impatient and want this know if I'm your Santa, I hope you will be happy with the items I'm coming up with for you, and that it will be worth the wait for you. Tiffany


----------



## LadyK (Nov 17, 2013)

Just got back from the mall.  Had such a great time!  I have most of the main things bought or ordered so I just need to put together some extras and then try to work on a handmade or local item.  This has been so much fun so far.  It's going to be hard to not buy more stuff before December 1st.  I was going to wait for Black Friday deals but I didn't want to risk waiting and run out of time to order things that might be out of stock.  I had some fun finding things that my SS wanted that also had a GWP so I could add some extras.  Now off to stalk their posts a bit more and see what they might like from my sample stash.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

> My Santee, I'm stalking you, and so glad you're a frequent poster on this thread. I know that you are impatient and want this know if I'm your Santa, I hope you will be happy with the items I'm coming up with for you, and that it will be worth the wait for you. Tiffany


 Aww! That's so sweet! I'm lovin all the "open" letters to Santees!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 17, 2013)

What info should I post for my SS Wishlist? And I have read of some questionnaire sort of thing too.

I am sorry to ask, I have to back read 72 pages and I can't find it. Do I need to post it somewhere?

TIA


----------



## morre22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Santee,

I'm stalking you, and so glad you're a frequent poster on this thread. I know that you are impatient and want this know if I'm your Santa, I hope you will be happy with the items I'm coming up with for you, and that it will be worth the wait for you.

Tiffany
LOL! That is funny, love it! I wish I could stalk my SS but they do not post at all.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

To my Secret Santa,

Thank you for everything that you are doing for me this holiday season. I can't wait to see what you have put together for me and will love and adore every item you choose. I hope that I wasn't too difficult to shop for and that you had a great time making your purchases. Your time, effort and generosity mean the world to me and for that I will be forever grateful.

Love,

Kelly!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm glad I'm not the only one- this year I have to be almost completely done just because Christmas will be over by then (yay celebrating Christmas at Thanksgiving.. damn holidays falling on Wednesday).  But Black Friday is terrifying.  I like to go after all the insanity is over and get the leftovers- I can't do the insanity as it unfolds.. too many years working in food service in a mall on black friday.  This year will be bloody mary's and extended family.
I'm going to go but I have a friend who will brave the insanity with me. As long as I go to Victoria's Secret and Pier 1 with her, she will go to Lush and Ulta with me. That's what friends are for, right?


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

@iPretty949 Here is a list of questions I compiled for myself. Hope these help!

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*
 
*What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?*
 
*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*
 
*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*
* a)prefer everything wrapped individually
or
B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at*
 
*AND would you prefer to:
 
a) open each gift slowly and methodically
or
B) tear everything open like a mad woman*
 
*What scents do you like:*

*What scents do you not like:*

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

*What colors do you avoid:*

*How would you describe your style of makeup?

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?

What kind of extras would make your day?

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???

What's in your purse right now?

What is your favorite holiday?*

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?*

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

*Do you like coffee or tea?*

*Do you have any pets?*

*You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?

Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

*What subs do you get?*

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What info should I post for my SS Wishlist? And I have read of some questionnaire sort of thing too.

I am sorry to ask, I have to back read 72 pages and I can't find it. Do I need to post it somewhere?

TIA
The questions is posted in my wish list if you want to get it from there. And your wishlist could be anything really, although anything that you already have would help a lot as well as what to avoid to help your SS.  I just listed what I been wanting to try and/or haven't bought yet. Hope that helps.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 17, 2013)

> What info should I post for my SS Wishlist? And I have read of some questionnaire sort of thing too. I am sorry to ask, I have to back read 72 pages and I can't find it. Do I need to post it somewhere? TIA


 You should post likes, dislikes, favorite colors, products you don't want, specific products you want, etc. If you fill out the questionnaire, you can post it here or on your wishlist.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 17, 2013)

@makeitupasigo, @Sakura83, @KittenZ

Thanks for answering my question. I never thought I am missing out a lot here. LOL. I enjoy reading everyone's wishlist. Last year was amazing, I bet this one is going to be more amazing-- from shopping to SS reveal!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What info should I post for my SS Wishlist? And I have read of some questionnaire sort of thing too.

I am sorry to ask, I have to back read 72 pages and I can't find it. Do I need to post it somewhere?

TIA

@iPretty949 - pull it from my Wish List. See my signature for the link.


----------



## tanya0949 (Nov 17, 2013)

My SS is making shopping very difficult... I only have two ideas and it's just because she said she liked them from previous bags. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

@tanya0949 want me to be an elf on the shelf for you? I'll pm you now


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My giftee has nothing filled out for her beauty wish list...my sleigh just hit a cloudhole...
I'm running into the same problem.  Eek. Well, I'll have to pick stuff I like and hope that she does too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to go but I have a friend who will brave the insanity with me. As long as I go to Victoria's Secret and Pier 1 with her, she will go to Lush and Ulta with me. That's what friends are for, right?
You go girl! Good luck! A couple years ago when I was living in DC nooooo ooone wanted to go Black Friday shopping with me. But, after Friday bloody marys, dealing with food hang overs and real hangovers, we decided to walk around the city. By 2 PM there were still A LOT of good deals and most shops were empty. I've done doorbusters before too - especially for clothes. My dad is crazy for shopping like this - black friday his is favorite day of the year. If you don't know your exact size for every brand you want to hit up, I hope you have the time to figure that out that way you can just grab exactly what you want.  I think maybe 4 years ago Gap had 50% off jeans and I was in and out in under 20 minutes.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 17, 2013)

I think we need to give some time to those who may not have fleshed out profiles or current wishlists. It's the weekend, after all, so maybe people are occupied with other things. The deadline is also relatively far away, and I know I tend to procrastinate sometimes. That said, if people still don't update towards the deadline, I'd take it as free reign to be creative. Of course, you want to be the best Santa you can be, but I'd interpret a blank profile/no wishlist as someone who is really open to anything. If they do happen to not like the gift, then maybe next time around, they'll be more inclined to set a wishlist up.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

I made my first Sephora purchase!! Something for my giftee, a d&amp;g light blue travel spray for me, 3 samples and that free make up bag with samples! Yay! Thanks dolls !!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 17, 2013)

> I think we need to give some time to those who may not have fleshed out profiles or current wishlists. It's the weekend, after all, so maybe people are occupied with other things. The deadline is also relatively far away, and I know I tend to procrastinate sometimes. That said, if people still don't update towards the deadline, I'd take it as free reign to be creative. Of course, you want to be the best Santa you can be, but I'd interpret a blank profile/no wishlist as someone who is really open to anything. If they do happen to not like the gift, then maybe next time around, they'll be more inclined to set a wishlist up.


 I agree, however we had a two week time period to sign up and get our wish lists in order. You're right, if you didn't bother to make a list, and you get something you feel is awful, you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Total spent so far: $37.69

Actual Retail value:  $105.12

This Santa loves shopping for deals!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

> I agree, however we had a two week time period to sign up and get our wish lists in order. You're right, if you didn't bother to make a list, and you get something you feel is awful, you have no one to blame but yourself.


 I agree! I think it's kinda funny how some of us (including myself!) feel like we might be over sharing, especially with including sephora wishlists/itemized wishlists to give Santa a feel for our likes and then there's a number of people who aren't too active AND didn't put out any sort of info. I think for next year a survey of sorts should be a requirement. While it may be fun to roam free and be creative, I'd honestly be really nervous about messing it up even if I didn't have any information - just adds stress on your Santa.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 17, 2013)

I think I've hit $50 so far and still going. Limit? What's that?


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 17, 2013)

Update! My SS now has a list. Rejoice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've already last the $25 limit before reading the list. Oops. I've decided to be one of those shoppers from Say Yes to the Dress (that I envy) and go with no budget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also to whoever has me, I'm really easy to please. I have far to much makeup so I really shouldn't have signed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But oh how I love it so...


----------



## tulosai (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree! I think it's kinda funny how some of us (including myself!) feel like we might be over sharing, especially with including sephora wishlists/itemized wishlists to give Santa a feel for our likes and then there's a number of people who aren't too active AND didn't put out any sort of info. I think for next year a survey of sorts should be a requirement. While it may be fun to roam free and be creative, I'd honestly be really nervous about messing it up even if I didn't have any information - just adds stress on your Santa.
Yeah I definitely think I over-shared.  I hope it has helped my Santa and not intimidated them.  I will be totally thrilled with whatever I get so I hope they are not stressing about it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I made my first Sephora purchase!! Something for my giftee, a d&amp;g light blue travel spray for me, 3 samples and that free make up bag with
samples! Yay! Thanks dolls !!
I love d&amp;g light blue. I like trying other things but it's a constant part of my collection.  Guys have commented that it smells even better in the winter.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

I think if you just do your best in picking out a gift it will be great. I lucked up and both my SS had pretty good lists. But if they didn't I would gleefully sent them things that I like and hopefully they would like then too. Worse comes to worse they could trade them.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that I over shared as well. Whatever!!! Better to be descriptive in this case.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 17, 2013)

> I agree, however we had a two week time period to sign up and get our wish lists in order. You're right, if you didn't bother to make a list, and you get something you feel is awful, you have no one to blame but yourself.


 Well, I think that some people thought they were giving enough info (me included) for someone to go on, but the ss prefers an actual shopping list to a list of preferences, so it's okay to allow a little time for that kind of communication to get sorted out better. Plus, not everyone signed up the first day. I am going to keep a positive outlook no matter what!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 17, 2013)

Is it super creepy and weird that I think about my secret santee throughout the day? Lol. I'm having so many ideas pop into my head about what to buy and I work in the mall so I'm surrounded by amazing places to shop. This can't be as weird as sounds.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I definitely think I over-shared.  I hope it has helped my Santa and not intimidated them.  I will be totally thrilled with whatever I get so I hope they are not stressing about it.
Same here.  I mostly want someone to have fun with this.  I put specifics and answered questions so they wouldn't feel lost but I'm hoping they don't take it as a strict "only this" kind of list.  If think if a SS hasn't posted anything in the next week I would take it as free reign to put together something you think is awesome.  As long as your heart is in the right place I don't think they can complain.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pretty sure that I over shared as well. Whatever!!! Better to be descriptive in this case.
I definitely agree!  It's been a lot more fun shopping for my nail Santee who provided a lot of information as opposed to my regular santee who just listed brands she likes.


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 17, 2013)

> Same here. Â I mostly want someone to have fun with this. Â I put specifics and answered questions so they wouldn't feel lost but I'm hoping they don't take it as a strict "only this" kind of list. Â If think if a SS hasn't posted anything in the next week I would take it as free reign to put together something you think is awesome. Â As long as your heart isÂ in the right place I don't think they can complain. Â


 I agree with this. I think it's more fun if there are specifics to go off of, and it's completely the responsibility of the santee to give out some specifics if she wants to receive something that she actually wants.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dear Secret Santa -- I swear I made a wish list!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't post as much as I used to, two jobs these days, but I at least tried to do my part!! I haven't been "into" makeup and beauty products for long, so I'm always looking for new things to try! I will love anything you send me! Thank you for spending your hard earned money on me! -T


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

The other thing that I'm including is a note as to why I chose what I did. So you can explain to them that this is your favorite pallet ever because yadda, yadda.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The other thing that I'm including is a note as to why I chose what I did. So you can explain to them that this is your favorite pallet ever because yadda, yadda.

I was planning to do something like this too.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The other thing that I'm including is a note as to why I chose what I did. So you can explain to them that this is your favorite pallet ever because yadda, yadda.
Cute! I'm going to do this too!


----------



## bluelion (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree! I think it's kinda funny how some of us (including myself!) feel like we might be over sharing, especially with including sephora wishlists/itemized wishlists to give Santa a feel for our likes and then there's a number of people who aren't too active AND didn't put out any sort of info. I think for next year a survey of sorts should be a requirement. While it may be fun to roam free and be creative, I'd honestly be really nervous about messing it up even if I didn't have any information - just adds stress on your Santa.

I was just a tad alarmed at some posts I've read. I just hate to think that any Santa is stressing out too much over this. This should be fun, and I'd be touched by the effort even if the gift misses the mark. I know the signups were for a couple of weeks, but a wishlist was only recommended and not mandatory, so I guess I just don't really see it as messing up if your giftee doesn't like something, because the fault would be theirs. But, you know, tt might just be a personality thing. I'm really mellow, while my sister, once she's got a project in mind, has to see it through to the end immediately, and she tends to get frustrated easily at the sight of any roadblock, whether it's major or minor. But I get it. And even though I think it's too early to worry, I know my sister would be frustrated too! I love having a relative that's a polar opposite. Comes in handy to understand and accept differing views!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

> I was planning to do something like this too.





> Cute! I'm going to do this too!


 I totally stole the idea from somebody on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alterkate (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just so everyone know Bath &amp; Body works is having an awesome sale right now online and if you use the code MIDNIGHT10 you get $10 off $30 or more plus free shipping on $30 orders!

Thank you for sharing this!! I love their foaming hand soaps and always wait for an amazing deal to stock up. They are 7 for $20 right now and the coupon and the free shipping means I scored 15 of them for $34 including tax!! 






We have been completely out for about a week now and using plain old bar soap. My family thanks you as well!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was just a tad alarmed at some posts I've read. I just hate to think that any Santa is stressing out too much over this. This should be fun, and I'd be touched by the effort even if the gift misses the mark. I know the signups were for a couple of weeks, but a wishlist was only recommended and not mandatory, so I guess I just don't really see it as messing up if your giftee doesn't like something, because the fault would be theirs. But, you know, tt might just be a personality thing. I'm really mellow, while my sister, once she's got a project in mind, has to see it through to the end immediately, and she tends to get frustrated easily at the sight of any roadblock, whether it's major or minor. But I get it. And even though I think it's too early to worry, I know my sister would be frustrated too! I love having a relative that's a polar opposite. Comes in handy to understand and accept differing views!
Ah I see what you mean! This definitely is fun, dont get me wrong. But I aim to please and I like having direction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Dear Secret Santa: Thank you for putting up with all my posts where I pretty much only list that I want food. I will still accept a Lobster if you are from Maine, momofuku if you are from NYC, Crema Coffee if you are in Nashville, and an In N Out burger if you are from CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Just kidding. We all know I just want chocolate covered potato chips.  make up.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

> Ah I see what you mean! This definitely is fun, dont get me wrong. But I aim to please and I like having direction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Dear Secret Santa: Thank you for putting up with all my posts where I pretty much only list that I want food. I will still accept a Lobster if you are from Maine, momofuku if you are from NYC, Crema Coffee if you are in Nashville, and an In N Out burger if you are from CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Just kidding. We all know I just want chocolate covered potato chips.Â Â make up.


 Some barbeque from Memphis?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

> Ah I see what you mean! This definitely is fun, dont get me wrong. But I aim to please and I like having direction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Dear Secret Santa: Thank you for putting up with all my posts where I pretty much only list that I want food. I will still accept a Lobster if you are from Maine, momofuku if you are from NYC, Crema Coffee if you are in Nashville, and an In N Out burger if you are from CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Just kidding. We all know I just want chocolate covered potato chips.Â Â make up.


 Thanks to you, I totally added those chocolate covered Lay's potato chips to my wishlist. I live in Podunkville and they are nowhere to be found around here.. which makes me a sad Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 17, 2013)

> Thanks to you, I totally added those chocolate covered Lay's potato chips to my wishlist. I live in Podunkville and they are nowhere to be found around here.. which makes me a sad Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just saying---they have them on Amazon.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks to you, I totally added those chocolate covered Lay's potato chips to my wishlist. I live in Podunkville and they are nowhere to be found around here.. which makes me a sad Santa




I tried them with my friends last week. There's A LOT of chocolate on them compared to the chip. Its a lot like a Nestle Crunch bar with Essence of Potato.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Some barbeque from Memphis?
That too!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

I tried the chocolate potato chips, AMAZING! The trader joes ones are really good as well as the lays. I'd loooove to try the Peppermint pretzel thins.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

> Ah I see what you mean! This definitely is fun, dont get me wrong. But I aim to please and I like having direction  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Dear Secret Santa: Thank you for putting up with all my posts where I pretty much only list that I want food. I will still accept a Lobster if you are from Maine, momofuku if you are from NYC, Crema Coffee if you are in Nashville, and an In N Out burger if you are from CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Just kidding. We all know I just want chocolate covered potato chips.Â Â make up.


 I'm with you on trying popular foods from my Santa's locale. I'd even like touristy things like a refrigerator magnet or whatnot. I love tourist stuff, I'm definitely include some from my area.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 17, 2013)

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

*Generally- Purple and blue*

*Make-up - Lips I wear everything but Nude and Pink, Eyes- warm toned colors*

 
*What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?*

*Blue, gray and white, but I also like mercury glass*
 
*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

*Not really*

*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*
* a)prefer everything wrapped individually
or
B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at*

*Either of these would be fine!*
 
*AND would you prefer to:
 
a) open each gift slowly and methodically
or
B) tear everything open like a mad woman*

*I would tear everything open like a mad woman, and then methodically look at everything*
 
*What scents do you like: *

*I like clean scents *

*What scents do you not like:*

*Food, including vanilla and overly flowery scents*

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

*I can't use make-up with sunscreen.  It burns my face, which I try to avoid.*

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

*I use lipstick, eyeliner and mascara everyday, and usually eyeshadow, even if I just brush one color over my whole lid.*

*What colors do you avoid:*

*Blue eyeshadow and bright pink lipstick*

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

*Classic with a twist of trendy*

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

*They are okay.*

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

*I like chocolate, but I'm really not too picky.*

*What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)*
 

*I would say eyeshadow and lipstick.*
*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???*

*I'm not sure.  I've been eyeing up the Too Faced Natural Rebels palette, and I really want the Naked 3 Palette, which I know is way over the budget, but just to give you an idea of what I like.  *

*What's in your purse right now?*
 

*UD lipstick in Manic, elf translucent powder, Model co lipstick in dusk til dawn, tweezers, lip balm, compact mirror*
*What is your favorite holiday?*

*I love Easter.  I even put up an Easter tree!  Christmas is a close second and Thanksgiving is right up there also!*

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?*

*I love brownies!*

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

*I don't like "candy."  I like chocolate and baked goods, but things like Jolly Ranchers or Candy Corn are gross to me.  *

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

*Benefit, Gimme Brow.*

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

*Besides makeup and nails, I enjoy reading, drinking wine, and learning more about the world.*

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

*I am 35.  I would tell people I was 29, except I have a 16 year old daughter, so that won't work anymore.  When my DD and I go out together, people think we are sisters.  Servers at restaurants will ask us if it's all on one check.  I don't know if they are just trying to get a bigger tip, or if they really think I look to young to have her as my daughter!*

*Do you like coffee or tea?*

*I love both!  *

*Do you have any pets?*

*Yes!  We have two German Shorthaired Pointers, our sweet girl is 5 months old and our baby boy is 3 months old.  We also have a 14 year old, 4 lb witchy old cat!  She hates the dogs!  *

*You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*

*The UD Naked 3 Palette, the UD lipsticks and lip liners, all the Lorac palettes, Killer Queen by Katy Perry, the Too Faced Naked Rebel palette...*

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

*Blue and purple, if you don't count black.  I am trying to move away from black clothes!*

*What subs do you get?*

*2 accounts with Birchbox, Ipsy, Glossybox but only one month so far, Julep, and Square Hue*

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*

*I don't think so.  *


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*I'm with you on trying popular foods from my Santa's locale.* I'd even like touristy things like a refrigerator magnet or whatnot. I love tourist stuff, I'm definitely include some from my area.

Ooo! Yes - great idea ladies. I live in the cherry capital so I hope my SS likes cherries!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the chocolate potato chips, AMAZING! The trader joes ones are really good as well as the lays. I'd loooove to try the Peppermint pretzel thins.
oh my, those are my favorite. The white chocolate covered then w/ peppermint on them? My mom bought me 14 bags for Christmas last year.. and I ate them all within a month


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm already planning out the Cajun goodness I'm going to bestow on my SS!! Some of the BEST gumbo I've ever eaten in my life is made with a powdered roux that I can easily pop in the box with the rest of their goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 17, 2013)

Pulled the trigger and ordered a big item as my santee's focal gift! Excited to round it out with a lot of little things from the Sephora Blitz promo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

> I'm already planning out the Cajun goodness I'm going to bestow on my SS!! Some of the BEST gumbo I've ever eaten in my life is made with a powdered roux that I can easily pop in the box with the rest of their goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is so epic! You're SS is a lucky girl. I'm throwing in a Peppermint Pig for my girl and maybe some spring water taffy. This.is.so.fun.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

> oh my, those are my favorite. The white chocolate covered then w/ peppermint on them? My mom bought me 14 bags for Christmas last year.. and I ate them all within a monthÂ :icon_eek:


 I didn't even know they were a "thing" until recently. I need them in my mouth piece.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

An open letter to my SS:

Dear SS,

I know that a lot of people view this gift exchange as a chance to get to know someone as well as to give gifts. I thought I would write you a little letter telling you all about myself.

My name is Maddie. I am 17 years old. As of now I am a senior in high school, working on my applications to college. I am applying as a voice major so I have to do double the work that most have to do, which can really stress me out. On top of college apps, I also have my 4 AP classes (English, Music Theory, Calculus, and Biology). Sometimes, I may not have the best time management and I let things get ahead of me but I always manage to push through and work it out. I do my best to persevere in these situations.

As mentioned before, I am a singer. I have been singing ever since I was four years old. I remember being so little that the voice teacher at my music camp would have to read me the words and I would memorize them because I couldn't read. That teacher was my voice teacher until June of this year. I cried like a baby at our last lesson. He switched me to a teacher who would be a better trainer for my type of voice. My new teacher is an incredibly talented woman who has sung at big venues like the Met and Carnegie Hall. She is one of my favorite people to be around. I connect with her on a very personal level, even though she is 15 years older than me.

Another thing about me, I have been a vegetarian ever since my dad decided to raise and breed rabbits for food. If nothing else, this diet has taught me to cook for myself, as our family meals often contain meat in some form. If we ever met in real life, I could cook you a mean vegetable stir fry. On the subject of diets, I have been slightly overweight for almost my entire life and my family has not been shy about letting me know that. As a result of that, my family (dad in particular) have put me through a series of diets of varying sucess. I have done weight watchers, atkins, south beach, and many others whose names I forget. However, now that I have chosen my diet for myself and begun working at my weight issues on my own, I feel much better than I ever did being forced to count points or avoid carbs.

As a result of these problems I have had, rather than allow myself to wallow in self-pity, I stay positive. I try not to do it to the point that it is irritating, but I can put on my favorite butterfly dress (the one in my profile pic), twirl around, have fun, and feel beautiful. I also like to remind other people of the good things in themselves, because I feel that people are often too willing to focus on the negative. I am the type of person that will go up to a complete stranger and tell them that I love their outfit or that they have beautiful hair. I think that giving compliments is something that does not happen enough.

I am excited for this year because it is one of the first time that I have felt confident in myself and my talent. Nothing much has really changed, just my outlook, although I'm sure dropping 10 pounds over the summer didn't hurt. I love being a senior because people look up to me and I love helping them. I have always been generally kind and friendly but it is nice to know that there are people who really appreciate it (and me!).

A few more things about me and then I promise I'll stop. I am nearly fluent in French. I just love learning it so much that I will go and work on learning more when I have extra time. I have only one sibling, a brother, who is nearly my exact opposite but is still one of the kindest people you will ever meet. I sing everywhere, rather loudly. I just love how it feels and I'm not afraid to do it. When I have something that I am proud of I will show it to anyone. Although my family may think I am a lesbian, I am in love with a boy, a beautiful tenor. I won't tell you his name but his initials are L.U.A. and I would do anything for him. Even though I am not a great pianist, I love to play piano and practice it. I also laugh really loud and I love to laugh, so I take any oppurtunity I can to do so. I truly believe that my friends, both in real life, and here on MUT are some of the most wonderful people in the world and I feel blessed just to spend time with them.

Well there's me in a not-so-nutshell. Hope this helps you in your quest to get to know me/ find me the perfect gift.

Yours truly,

@makeitupasigo


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 17, 2013)

> The other thing that I'm including is a note as to why I chose what I did. So you can explain to them that this is your favorite pallet ever because yadda, yadda.


 great idea! I'm going to do this too


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 17, 2013)

> That is so epic! You're SS is a lucky girl. I'm throwing in a Peppermint Pig for my girl and maybe some spring water taffy. This.is.so.fun.


 what are peppermint pigs??!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

> An open letter to my SS: Dear SS, I know that a lot of people view this gift exchange as a chance to get to know someone as well as to give gifts. I thought I would write you a little letter telling you all about myself. My name is Maddie. I am 17 years old. As of now I am a senior in high school, working on my applications to college. I am applying as a voice major so I have to do double the work that most have to do, which can really stress me out. On top of college apps, I also have my 4 AP classes (English, Music Theory, Calculus, and Biology). Sometimes, I may not have the best time management and I let things get ahead of me but I always manage to push through and work it out. I do my best to persevere in these situations. As mentioned before, I am a singer. I have been singing ever since I was four years old. I remember being so little that the voice teacher at my music camp would have to read me the words and I would memorize them because I couldn't read. That teacher was my voice teacher until June of this year. I cried like a baby at our last lesson. He switched me to a teacher who would be a better trainer for my type of voice. My new teacher is an incredibly talented woman who has sung at big venues like the Met and Carnegie Hall. She is one of my favorite people to be around. I connect with her on a very personal level, even though she is 15 years older than me. Another thing about me, I have been a vegetarian ever since my dad decided to raise and breed rabbits for food. If nothing else, this diet has taught me to cook for myself, as our family meals often contain meat in some form. If we ever met in real life, I could cook you a mean vegetable stir fry. On the subject of diets, I have been slightly overweight for almost my entire life and my family has not been shy about letting me know that. As a result of that, my family (dad in particular) have put me through a series of diets of varying sucess. I have done weight watchers, atkins, south beach, and many others whose names I forget. However, now that I have chosen my diet for myself and begun working at my weight issues on my own, I feel much better than I ever did being forced to count points or avoid carbs. As a result of these problems I have had, rather than allow myself to wallow in self-pity, I stay positive. I try not to do it to the point that it is irritating, but I can put on my favorite butterfly dress (the one in my profile pic), twirl around, have fun, and feel beautiful. I also like to remind other people of the good things in themselves, because I feel that people are often too willing to focus on the negative. I am the type of person that will go up to a complete stranger and tell them that I love their outfit or that they have beautiful hair. I think that giving compliments is something that does not happen enough. I am excited for this year because it is one of the first time that I have felt confident in myself and my talent. Nothing much has really changed, just my outlook, although I'm sure dropping 10 pounds over the summer didn't hurt. I love being a senior because people look up to me and I love helping them. I have always been generally kind and friendly but it is nice to know that there are people who really appreciate it (and me!). A few more things about me and then I promise I'll stop. I am nearly fluent in French. I just love learning it so much that I will go and work on learning more when I have extra time. I have only one sibling, a brother, who is nearly my exact opposite but is still one of the kindest people you will ever meet. I sing everywhere, rather loudly. I just love how it feels and I'm not afraid to do it. When I have something that I am proud of I will show it to anyone. Although my family may think I am a lesbian, I am in love with a boy, a beautiful tenor. I won't tell you his name but his initials are L.U.A. and I would do anything for him. Even though I am not a great pianist, I love to play piano and practice it. I also laugh really loud and I love to laugh, so I take any oppurtunity I can to do so. I truly believe that my friends, both in real life, and here on MUT are some of the most wonderful people in the world and I feel blessed just to spend time with them. Well there me in a not-so-nutshell. Hope this helps you in your quest to get to know me/ find me the perfect gift. Yours truly, @makeitupasigo


 I got a little teary eyed reading this..you are a remarkable young lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 17, 2013)

> what are peppermint pigs??!!


 http://www.saratogasweets.com/peppermint-pig-tale.cfm This is the story of the peppermint pig.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

@Tiffany27la Thank you! I just wanted to make sure my SS got enough info about me but it ended up being me just rambling on about my life. It's nice to hear that from you. You always have good posts


----------



## lovepink (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


what are peppermint pigs??!!

Thanks for asking I was wondering myself!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


http://www.saratogasweets.com/peppermint-pig-tale.cfm

This is the story of the peppermint pig.
OMG I want one!  Thanks for sharing the link, now I can order one and share with my friends and family!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

@KellyKaye Oh my gosh! I have to have one of those cute little piggies. I love peppermint-flavored things!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 17, 2013)

> An open letter to my SS: Dear SS, I know that a lot of people view this gift exchange as a chance to get to know someone as well as to give gifts. I thought I would write you a little letter telling you all about myself. My name is Maddie. I am 17 years old. As of now I am a senior in high school, working on my applications to college. I am applying as a voice major so I have to do double the work that most have to do, which can really stress me out. On top of college apps, I also have my 4 AP classes (English, Music Theory, Calculus, and Biology). Sometimes, I may not have the best time management and I let things get ahead of me but I always manage to push through and work it out. I do my best to persevere in these situations. As mentioned before, I am a singer. I have been singing ever since I was four years old. I remember being so little that the voice teacher at my music camp would have to read me the words and I would memorize them because I couldn't read. That teacher was my voice teacher until June of this year. I cried like a baby at our last lesson. He switched me to a teacher who would be a better trainer for my type of voice. My new teacher is an incredibly talented woman who has sung at big venues like the Met and Carnegie Hall. She is one of my favorite people to be around. I connect with her on a very personal level, even though she is 15 years older than me. Another thing about me, I have been a vegetarian ever since my dad decided to raise and breed rabbits for food. If nothing else, this diet has taught me to cook for myself, as our family meals often contain meat in some form. If we ever met in real life, I could cook you a mean vegetable stir fry. On the subject of diets, I have been slightly overweight for almost my entire life and my family has not been shy about letting me know that. As a result of that, my family (dad in particular) have put me through a series of diets of varying sucess. I have done weight watchers, atkins, south beach, and many others whose names I forget. However, now that I have chosen my diet for myself and begun working at my weight issues on my own, I feel much better than I ever did being forced to count points or avoid carbs. As a result of these problems I have had, rather than allow myself to wallow in self-pity, I stay positive. I try not to do it to the point that it is irritating, but I can put on my favorite butterfly dress (the one in my profile pic), twirl around, have fun, and feel beautiful. I also like to remind other people of the good things in themselves, because I feel that people are often too willing to focus on the negative. I am the type of person that will go up to a complete stranger and tell them that I love their outfit or that they have beautiful hair. I think that giving compliments is something that does not happen enough. I am excited for this year because it is one of the first time that I have felt confident in myself and my talent. Nothing much has really changed, just my outlook, although I'm sure dropping 10 pounds over the summer didn't hurt. I love being a senior because people look up to me and I love helping them. I have always been generally kind and friendly but it is nice to know that there are people who really appreciate it (and me!). A few more things about me and then I promise I'll stop. I am nearly fluent in French. I just love learning it so much that I will go and work on learning more when I have extra time. I have only one sibling, a brother, who is nearly my exact opposite but is still one of the kindest people you will ever meet. I sing everywhere, rather loudly. I just love how it feels and I'm not afraid to do it. When I have something that I am proud of I will show it to anyone. Although my family may think I am a lesbian, I am in love with a boy, a beautiful tenor. I won't tell you his name but his initials are L.U.A. and I would do anything for him. Even though I am not a great pianist, I love to play piano and practice it. I also laugh really loud and I love to laugh, so I take any oppurtunity I can to do so. I truly believe that my friends, both in real life, and here on MUT are some of the most wonderful people in the world and I feel blessed just to spend time with them. Well there's me in a not-so-nutshell. Hope this helps you in your quest to get to know me/ find me the perfect gift. Yours truly, @makeitupasigo Â


 You are SUCH a beautiful person! Thank you for posting this and allowing me to get to know you.. even though I'm not your SS. I admire your spirit and beauty. Thank you for making me smile today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow this thread explodes.



> I have a generic question...say, for example, someone who knows absolutely nothing about Harry Potter wants (needs) to learn about this subject in a condensed manner of time...where would someone guide, oh...*someone* to learn (shop)Â for things related to such?


 My SS is a fan of some movies/TV shows and is like to make her something relating to this. Problem is I never seen either of there shows. Is there someone who is familiar with Harry Potter and another show we've talked about on MUT that could give me advise? I don't want to get too specific and give myself away. You can post on here (with the show you like) or PM me. I really want to make her happy but I've never seen or read these shows/books.


> My question, if I were to buy you slippers and/or slipper socks, what is your general size?


 Size 8-8.5


> I just came back home to Sac from Albuquerque after 6 years, are they truly rude here too? The MAC in ABQ is in a place called ABQ Uptown that is filled with fairly snooty stores (some sweet ones too, I never had an issue at L'Occitane).


 The employees at Uptown MAC are horrible! I have never been treated so badly before. I wish I knew there were fellow Abq'ers on here. We just moved to the 4 corners but I would have loved to have met up with you!


> Shut the front door!!!! I went to Highlands High School!





> I so wanted to get you, because I had an open/swatched Lip Tar mini I would have thrown in to your gift! I don't know how my SS feels about swatched goodies though so I guess it stays with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I will happily take any used makeup, esp. Lip tars.


> I'm having this problem! I want to pick out items my SS will love but she has expensive taste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a bad thing! Just have to find creative ways to maximize my budget!


 I know many items on my list are expensive but I added them as a guide to shades and colors I like. Not because I'm expecting an $70 palette. I think many ladies may have done the same thing so don't feel bad not getting them these items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Tiffany27la Thank you! I just wanted to make sure my SS got enough info about me but it ended up being me just rambling on about my life. It's nice to hear that from you. You always have good posts


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


http://www.saratogasweets.com/peppermint-pig-tale.cfm

This is the story of the peppermint pig.
Aggh! I love it!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

@heartsandwhimsy Thank you so much! You're so sweet


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 17, 2013)

Yay peppermint pigs! We moved to GA from CA so I don't know a lot of the local traditions, but I'll find something yummy to send!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 17, 2013)

@Tiffany27la


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha I'm on my phone right now so I can't go and update all my lists, but for some reason I keep. Feeling like my blog/wish list/questionnaires are just NOT ENOUGH INFO, lol.

I do just want to say though , I will be extremely happy with ANYTHING I get and I am not picky at all! Love you, Secret Santa!
Ditto! I hope I gave my Santa enough info - I feel like I went over board, but I will love anything I get!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 17, 2013)

You all are too cute.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 17, 2013)

To my lovely SS, I've finally made a wishlist of sorts, I hope this helps!  Also I hope it isn't too late to be considered in your shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Spoiler



Before the Q&amp;A starts, just a little about me.  I'm 31, married with no kids and one dog-child.  I'm a medium tan skin tone who is less than a year into this makeup obsession and having the time of my life with it, best hobby ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

What scents do you like:

Hmm my long-standing, favorite fragrances have been Miss Cherie and Ralph Lauren Romance.  I love soy candles, especially lavender scents.  Really love clean and floral scents overall  

What scents do you not like:

- I don't really like overly sweet scents, like stuff from BBW and definitely not a fan of vanilla as well 

What makeup item can you not use at all:

- At the moment, mascara but only because I have so many to get through!

- Self-tanners 

-"Nude" lip colors 

What makeup item do you use every day:

- Light coverage foundations like UD Naked Skin and Benefit Hello Flawless, BB/CC Creams like theBalm's tinted moisturizer and tarte's tinted primer, Mascara (current fave is They're Real and also the green tube from Physician's Formula), Lip Gloss and Lipstick (Too faced La Creme is a current fave) Neutral and demure color eyeshadows (lorac pro palette is a recent fave, also the Too Faced Pretty rebel palette)

- Nail Polish, Hand Cream / Lotion, Hair Products (Beauty Protector from Birchbox is my new HG!)

What colors do you avoid:

Not many really! 

How would you describe your style of makeup?

I'd say posh neutral for the work week and pretty colors and glitters for evening and weekends 

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?

This is the first year of my makeup obsession but I have accumulated alot in this short time.  My collection is pretty spread out across brands like Tarte, UD, Lorac, Too Faced, Nars, Revlon, theBalm and Physician's Formula.  

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?
Love me some samples so as long as its a recent and well handled sample, I'm all for it!

What kind of extras would make your day?
I am definitely cool with non-make up extras, things that are particular to your region (unless we live in the same place lol) would be great.  I also love scarves, totes, pens, costume jewelry, notepads.......the list goes on and on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

I would say that I haven't really run out of anything, make up wise, quickly but some of the products I use the most are bb/cc creams and foundations. 

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???
Hmmm, this is kinda hard as I seriously spoiled myself during the Sephora VIB sale lol.  BUT there's still plenty of stuff on my wishlist so I would probably buy myself some new cream cheek products (like Josie Maran's) or some awesome brushes, as my collection is seriously lagging.  Also, always in search of the newest limited edition drugstore products, still sad I haven't found the newest Maybelline color tattoos, the nude collection.  Lastly, skincare is always a need and I'm in love with all dry skin products from Origins.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 17, 2013)

Damn it.  I just found the perfect and I mean THE PERFECT item for my SS but it's like.. at the budget limit, and I already placed an order and have other ideas to add.. question: does anyone know for black friday sales if any prestige lines have great sales?  Or does it just kind of depend?


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 18, 2013)

@elizabethrose We here on this Secret Santa thread like to pretend that we will stay within budget. However most of us cannot resist the urge. If it is really the perfect gift, go for it! A lot of us are doing the very same. As for Black Friday sales, I am not sure. That is a question for the ladies who have done the Black Friday thing before.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose We here on this Secret Santa thread like to pretend that we will stay within budget. However most of us cannot resist the urge. If it is really the perfect gift, go for it! A lot of us are doing the very same. As for Black Friday sales, I am not sure. That is a question for the ladies who have done the Black Friday thing before.

Oh I already threw the budget out the window.. it's a $25 item though.  And I'm already looking at $40-50... I might just have to do it anyways.  Maybe I can buy a Sephora gift card for cheaper.  Look out, SS.. I might be spoiling you rotten.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm excited! I've done some investigating and already have a few items on my SS shopping list. I need to get started on my wishlist and survey though.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose We here on this Secret Santa thread like to pretend that we will stay within budget. However most of us cannot resist the urge. If it is really the perfect gift, go for it! A lot of us are doing the very same. As for Black Friday sales, I am not sure. That is a question for the ladies who have done the Black Friday thing before.

Oh I already threw the budget out the window.. it's a $25 item though.  And I'm already looking at $40-50... I might just have to do it anyways.  Maybe I can buy a Sephora gift card for cheaper.  Look out, SS.. I might be spoiling you rotten.


This is why I love Swagbucks. It's free to sign up and use. You can either download their search toolbar or use their main search engine. As you use their search engine you may earn Swagbucks (not all searches yield SBs) but for every 1,000 SBs you earn you can redeem for a $10 Sephora e-gift certificateOR for every 450 SBs you can redeem for an Amazon e-gift certificate. Free makeup!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 18, 2013)

> This is why I love Swagbucks. It's free to sign up and use. You can either download their search toolbar or use their main search engine. As you use their search engine you may earn Swagbucks (not all searches yield SBs) but for every 1,000 SBs you earn you can redeem for a $10 Sephora e-gift certificateOR for every 450 SBs you can redeem for an Amazon e-gift certificate. Free makeup!


 This sounds great! I need to look into it more.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 18, 2013)

Don't forget to start with e-bates too - I think it's 8% cash back from Sephora


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is so epic! You're SS is a lucky girl. I'm throwing in a Peppermint Pig for my girl and maybe some spring water taffy.

This.is.so.fun.
@KellyKaye What's a peppermint pig?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I've hit $50 so far and still going. Limit? What's that?
Uhhh yeah, this. I went overboard. And I'm still waiting for Black Friday for the 'main' part of her gift. I can't help it! I've seen my giftee around the boards and she just seems like such a nice person. I want to spoil!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm with you on trying popular foods from my Santa's locale. I'd even like touristy things like a refrigerator magnet or whatnot. I love tourist stuff, I'm definitely include some from my area.
My giftee is totally getting Green Bay things. It just has to happen. So, Seroogy's chocolate &amp; something Packer related. REPRESENT. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm already planning out the Cajun goodness I'm going to bestow on my SS!! Some of the BEST gumbo I've ever eaten in my life is made with a powdered roux that I can easily pop in the box with the rest of their goodies





BE MY SECRET SANTA. That sounds soooo delicious!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is why I love Swagbucks. It's free to sign up and use. You can either download their search toolbar or use their main search engine. As you use their search engine you may earn Swagbucks (not all searches yield SBs) but for every 1,000 SBs you earn you can redeem for a $10 Sephora e-gift certificateOR for every 450 SBs you can redeem for an Amazon e-gift certificate. Free makeup!

I will definitely be looking into this.  Thank you so much @zadidoll   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't forget to start with e-bates too - I think it's 8% cash back from Sephora

Can someone help me with the idea of e-bates?  I keep seeing commercials and it sketches me out just a bit.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't forget to start with e-bates too - I think it's 8% cash back from Sephora
I love ebates so much! I get excited even when I get a $5 check in the mail, because I'm GETTING PAID TO SHOP.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I will definitely be looking into this.  Thank you so much @zadidoll   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can someone help me with the idea of e-bates?  I keep seeing commercials and it sketches me out just a bit.

Basically they give you a cash bonus for starting your search on their site. I've gotten 2 checks for over 30$ bucks from them, no strings attached. You just have to remember to start at e-bates, and make sure you don't navigate into another window before you make your purchase.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone help me with the idea of e-bates?  I keep seeing commercials and it sketches me out just a bit.
It does look sketchy, but it's actually legit! Just sign up and then when you shop, always start there &amp; access the site you want through e-bates. You'll get a % of your total back on a check every few months! OR you can download the toolbar, which is what I have. Every time you go to a site that offers ebates, a little bar will pop up that tells you what the amount is &amp; then you can just click 'activate.' I never remember to go through the website, so the reminder toolbar helps me a lot.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I will definitely be looking into this.  Thank you so much @zadidoll   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can someone help me with the idea of e-bates?  I keep seeing commercials and it sketches me out just a bit.
E-bates is legit!  I was skeeved out too, but saw so many ladies on here use it and signed up.  I got my first check for $2.36 from a 52 order I made a Sephora!

My biggest problem is remembering to use them!  During the "earning" time I made another order at Sephora and one at Ulta but did not use the ebates site and got no money.

I think there is a tool bar you can use (not sure how it works, I have only read about it here!)

Hope that helps! Like @allistra44 said it is literally getting paid to shop!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

@elizabethrose those commercials make it look SUPER SUPER sketchy. but, basically what everyone else said. i'm surprised everyone in the world doesn't use this already its like getting paid a very small percentage to shop!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

I am always forgetting to use ebates and it makes me so mad when I realize too late....ahhhh...I wish there was a safari extension like the Chrome one, that tells you when ebates is available on a site!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 18, 2013)

You all are so fantastic- I really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Having expert online shoppers tell me that it's awesome helps out a lot- I keep looking at it being like "this is gonna be like one of those pyramid schemes and I just can't...  I don't have the money to try to lose 50 pounds in 2 weeks by getting other people to sign up!".. you know what I mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks ladies!  I'm signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You all are so fantastic- I really appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Having expert online shoppers tell me that it's awesome helps out a lot- I keep looking at it being like "this is gonna be like one of those pyramid schemes and I just can't...  I don't have the money to try to lose 50 pounds in 2 weeks by getting other people to sign up!".. you know what I mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks ladies!  I'm signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And when you sign up they let you pick a Gift card to xyz store and when you make your first purchase using ebates they mail it to you!  I picked Target for my giftcard and it came in the mail in a card and had $10 on it!  I think if you email invites to your friends and they sign up you get some kind of compensation but it is optional not required!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And when you sign up they let you pick a Gift card to xyz store and when you make your first purchase using ebates they mail it to you!  I picked Target for my giftcard and it came in the mail in a card and had $10 on it!  I think if you email invites to your friends and they sign up you get some kind of compensation but it is optional not required!

I feel like I have to buy this now... c'mon Elizabeth, show some self control and at least wait until Friday when you get paid again! 



  (and can find out what the hell to buy your stepmother.)


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 18, 2013)

> http://www.saratogasweets.com/peppermint-pig-tale.cfm This is the story of the peppermint pig.


 Hahaha! My best friend gifted this to me long ago. I forgot all about it. It was pretty good iirc.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

Just spied a bit on the lady I get to shop for. No Brand specifics In the wish list, which means there will be some German goodies coming her way after our vacation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *edited for forgetting a letter. I got a feeling my secret Santa is getting me a dictionary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't like making wishlists lol. Every time someone asks me "what do you want for you birthday/christmas?" I get the deer in headlights look and draw a huge BLANK in my head. 

I usually want things that I can't afford to gift myself (like a computer or something). I'm glad someone compiled a questionnaire... I didn't want to go back and answer the little bundles of questions everywhere lol... thanks @makeitupasigo 

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

Generally: I love so many colors~ I love plum purples, lime greens, cerulean blue, olive green, lavender, periwinkle, creamy yellow, dusty rose, fall colors, etc. My art teacher used to tell me, "Jane... you know you don't have to use every color in the rainbow..." WHY MR. ADAMS? WHY? THEY'RE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

Makeup: I like neutrals, taupes, and purples for my eyes. I like natural colors, pinks, berry toned stuff for my lips, and I don't know a think about blush. lol
 
*What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?*

Well... I decided I would do black furniture with an accent color. But because I can't decide on a color I like... lol. I have black furniture and things like, lime green lamps, teal book ends, teal office chair, purple paisley blankets, purple, lime green, teal colored makeup shelves, etc. I think you guys are getting the picture. And I have a "man wall". I am posting pictures of men on my wall (usually I am getting these men as gifts... lol)
 
*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

I own a lot of Urban Decay. I have both Naked palettes, Naked Basics, Theodora and Glinda palette, Fun, Feminine, and Dangerous palettes, and single shadows and some liners. I love palettes. I have palettes from theBalm (Nude Tude, Balm Jovi, and Meet Matt(e)... there's a new one out that I saw and I want that one too LOL) and I recently got the Lorac Pro palette (I kind of want the Pro to Go one now too... but do I really need it? Hahahahahaha. I have a lot of stuff but I love it all!! I'm a sucker for cute packaging too!
 
*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*
* a)prefer everything wrapped individually
or
B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at*

I don't think I mind either way! Maybe A to increase the suspense!!!! lol
 
*AND would you prefer to:
 
a) open each gift slowly and methodically
or
B) tear everything open like a mad woman*

Mostly A. Unless it's a sub box. I will start tearing into those boxes while I'm walking up the stairs lol.
 
*What scents do you like:*

Um... if this is for perfume... hmmm... Well I like light, crisp, fruity or floral scents. But I'm not a huge fan of perfume. I like jasmine, crisp apple (not to be confused with like... caramel or cinnamon apple), amber, sweet pea, and stuff... lol I don't wear perfume but I LOVE ITTY BITTY PERFUME BOTTLES!!!

*What scents do you not like:*

I don not like super gourmand sugary sweet scents or spicey scents. Or overpowering scents.

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

I suck at using mascara. And I have sooooo many samples... lol

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

This is going to sound weird but I don't where make up every day. I have SOOOOOO MUCH MAKEUP but I only wear it on my days off when I'm going out to see my friends. So maybe 2-3 times a month... But I guess when I do I use at least eyeliner and a lip product.

*What colors do you avoid:*

Hmm... I haven't dabbled in bright colors (like blue, green, orange, etc) on my eyes... yet (except for eyeliners). I think that's because I haven't perfected a look I am willing to be seen in public with... yet lol. I am not comfortable with browns or super dark colors on my lips.

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

I don't have a particular style. Sometimes it's a smokey neutral that's maybe taupe-ish or matte with a splash of color like purple, or it's a winged liner with a red lip. 

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

I don't mind. 

*What kind of extras would make your day?*
 

AHHH!!! I don't know?! Homemade things? Brownies (corner pieces are the best!!)? Animal themed hats? Cute infinity scarves or gloves? BOOKS! lol I love reading!

*What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)*

Well... I guess I've finished up eyeliners... but I really have sooo many to take it's place hahaha.

*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???*

I always want either something storage related or beauty tools (like brushes) or an appliance (one day kitchenaid mixer... I will have you!! or maybe I'll get that teapot instead... lol) or book shelves... for my... books. lol

*What's in your purse right now?*

My 3DS (I'm trying to streetpass everyone, everyday...), my kindle (we're like peas and carrots), my meds, my wristlet, my charger, my phone, my plethora of receipts and coupon... and a spoon?

*What is your favorite holiday?*

It used to be Christmas. But then I started working retail in the mall... ugh. I like Halloween. It's just fun~

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?*

I like toffee, brownies (corner pieces!!), anything with nuts (like almonds, hazelnuts, pecans, etc), coffee flavored things, I LOVE mango sorbet, and dark chocolate cakes with more cake than frosting, and I love cream cheese frosting on said cake. And peanut butter reeses cups. 

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

Caramel apples, or just apples in general, I don't like raisins (but I love craisins? lol) I also don't like alcohol so I don't like liquor candies.

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

Hmm, well I don't quite know. I really want to try MAC products, but I'm so overwhelmed I don't know what to start with. Like I've wanted to try their lipsticks or eyeshadows. I don't think I'd like any of their glosses bc I don't like sticky glosses. I've wanted to try some Rimmel products (Kate Moss lipsticks or something). And Lush!!! 

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

I like to take pictures, not fancy enough to call it photography, I am also currently training to be a pokemon master, and in my spare time I think I'd like to be a hunter, if only so that I can be with DEAN WINCHESTER AT ALL TIMES! Also I am known for my excessive reading. And I would like to say that I have some of the best friends in the entire world because last year on my birthday they chipped in to get me a kindle! I love them so much!

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

Just turned a ripe old age of 26 lol.

*Do you like coffee or tea?*

I like to got to starbucks or other places and order coffee drinks, but I don't make any at home. I like to drink tea sometimes, but I live off of Diet Coke. Trying to cut back and drink more water instead lol.

*Do you have any pets?*

I have the best dog in the entire world (not biased at all...) and his name is Teddy. He's a 14 year old pomeranian whose kind of falling apart (sad face). My sister who lives at home with me has a cat that may be around a year old now.

*You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*
 

I have no idea what this means, but I'm going to guess I'm going to run toward the UD section a grab lipsticks, liners, palettes before running over to Nars or something fancy I can't afford lol.

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

nudes for eyes, pinks for lips.

*What subs do you get?*

Birchbox, Glossybox, Sample Society, Ipsy, PopSugar, Yuzen, and Lip Factory. Also known as, too many.

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*

Foundation. I can't seem to figure out the right shade for me lol. I feel like everyone gives me a shade that is too light or too dark. And I can't tell anymore. But I also want more brushes. Or maybe I want to try to do something with my brows. Or figure out blush.

This took a lot longer than I thought it would but I hope it helps my SS!! Can't wait to find out who it is!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It does look sketchy, but it's actually legit! Just sign up and then when you shop, always start there &amp; access the site you want through e-bates. You'll get a % of your total back on a check every few months! OR you can download the toolbar, which is what I have. Every time you go to a site that offers ebates, a little bar will pop up that tells you what the amount is &amp; then you can just click 'activate.' I never remember to go through the website, so the reminder toolbar helps me a lot. 
thanks for the toolbar tip! i didn't know about it and i always forget to use ebates! sadly i forgot about ebates when i made two purchases during the sephora vib sale. i just got the toolbar so hopefully this wont happen anymore!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm already planning out the Cajun goodness I'm going to bestow on my SS!! Some of the BEST gumbo I've ever eaten in my life is made with a powdered roux that I can easily pop in the box with the rest of their goodies




Do you want to be food friends? Lets just send each other some food. lol


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel like I have to buy this now... c'mon Elizabeth, show some self control and at least wait until Friday when you get paid again! 



  (and can find out what the hell to buy your stepmother.)
I can relate!  My family is not being cooperative when it comes to gift ideas so I am thinking about just gifting all the ladies in my life a 3 month BB sub.  If I do it soon I can get the 100 extra points then it is win, win for everyone!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you want to be food friends? Lets just send each other some food. lol
Let's do it! Food frie.....wait.....what? CAKE FRIENDS.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


http://www.saratogasweets.com/peppermint-pig-tale.cfm

This is the story of the peppermint pig.

How my god, that's awesome! I use to store my kayak in Saratoga Springs! And the little hammer too!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let's do it! Food frie.....wait.....what? CAKE FRIENDS.
Hahaha 

Do you have a Crumbs near you? I just tried the Baba Booey cupcake yesterday and it was AMAZING. Thought of you, my cake friend.


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I keep telling my fiance extras don't count towards the total, I love shopping, and when shopping for others I feel less guilty than when buying for myself. I have a box full of extra goodies for my SS.


 I've got a stash of "stocking stuffers" for my gift buddy. Not counting them towards the total because they are the little fun add ons vs a gift, but wrapping each and every thing.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have posted my SS wishlist and link is in the sig box.

To my SS, TIA! I know you are awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have fun everyone! This is gonna be a great one!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jaylee78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've got a stash of "stocking stuffers" for my gift buddy. Not counting them towards the total because they are the little fun add ons vs a gift, but wrapping each and every thing
That's awesome. Stocking's are my favorite part of X-mas.  I strong-armed my boyfriend (we live together) into doing stockings because I love opening them (and shopping for others) for them so much!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

> HahahaÂ  Do you have a Crumbs near you? I just tried the Baba Booey cupcake yesterday and it was AMAZING. Thought of you, my cake friend.


 I don't have a Crumbs near me! *tears* I've never even heard of Crumbs, actually, but I've heard of Sprinkles! don't have one of those around me either. Sigh. We did, however, just get a Panera Bread about 2 months ago, and I am IN LOVE.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm so torn.  I want to order my SS some stuff online.  I feel like you get better deals especially with products from Sephora and when I can use Ebates.  However, I am going to the mall Thursday to get a couple things for SS gift anyway so I feel like I should wait to look at the products in person.  But then I think, "They might be sold out of it!!! Then I would be so sad and have to order it online anyway!"  I am a mess!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm so far behind on this thread but I do have a lot posted in my wish list stuff....   the shopping part has me a bit stressed because my santee is super sweet and I really hope I do her justice.  I'm already over budget (who isn't) but thank god for being a bb point hoarder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  just placed a $50 bb order for free mostly for my santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so torn.  I want to order my SS some stuff online.  I feel like you get better deals especially with products from Sephora and when I can use Ebates.  However, I am going to the mall Thursday to get a couple things for SS gift anyway so I feel like I should wait to look at the products in person.  But then I think, "They might be sold out of it!!! Then I would be so sad and have to order it online anyway!"  I am a mess!
I feel your pain! Except..I already went ahead and ordered some stuff online and I'm going to my SiJCP tomorrow to pick up something for my mom's gift...but I KNOW I'm going to find stuff for my SS. They have a whole little area set up by the register of 'stocking stuffers' that is just calling to me...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so far behind on this thread but I do have a lot posted in my wish list stuff....   the shopping part has me a bit stressed because my santee is super sweet and I really hope I do her justice.  I'm already over budget (who isn't) but thank god for being a bb point hoarder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  just placed a $50 bb order for free mostly for my santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay  
Hooray Birchbox points!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

That so makes me wish I had some BB points to spend! I unsubbed for a few months and just resubbed this month, so no points to splurge with yet. No matter, she's still getting plenty of goodies. My lone worry is that she has listed brands and a few specific items she wants to try, all makeup...but no indication as to whether she likes brights, neutrals, a mix...so she's getting a mix. Hope she loves it! I figure, if she felt really strongly or only wore one or the other, she'd note it, right?!?!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That so makes me wish I had some BB points to spend! I unsubbed for a few months and just resubbed this month, so no points to splurge with yet. No matter, she's still getting plenty of goodies. My lone worry is that she has listed brands and a few specific items she wants to try, all makeup...but no indication as to whether she likes brights, neutrals, a mix...so she's getting a mix. Hope she loves it! I figure, if she felt really strongly or only wore one or the other, she'd note it, right?!?!
Yeah, you'd think things like that would be noted. 

For the record, Secret Santa, I love neutrals and color! 



 I work third shift and usually just wear sweatshirts and yoga pants to work and don't really bother doing anything fancy with my makeup. BUT outside of work I like to experiment with all sorts of color and glitter and whatnot!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 18, 2013)

I am actively stalking one of you, making a list and checking it twice!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't tell you how m any times, while reading this thread, I have found myself singing "I always feel like somebody's waaaaaatchin' meeeeee....."


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't have a Crumbs near me! *tears*
I've never even heard of Crumbs, actually, but I've heard of Sprinkles! don't have one of those around me either. Sigh. We did, however, just get a Panera Bread about 2 months ago, and I am IN LOVE.
BEAR CLAW!!! It has a little bit of marzripan somewhere in it but it's awesome... so are their cookies. I worked at a Panera once. We broke up after one month. It was a mutual acceptance that we were not right for each other, but Panera always has a place in my heart~

I don't think I've been to a Sprinkles but it sounds familiar. Crumbs has like Costco sized muffin cupcakes. 

I want to go to Louisiana only because you make it sound like the most delicious foods are waiting for me there. Food adventures!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BEAR CLAW!!! It has a little bit of marzripan somewhere in it but it's awesome... so are their cookies. I worked at a Panera once. We broke up after one month. It was a mutual acceptance that we were not right for each other, but Panera always has a place in my heart~

I don't think I've been to a Sprinkles but it sounds familiar. Crumbs has like Costco sized muffin cupcakes. 

I want to go to Louisiana only because you make it sound like the most delicious foods are waiting for me there. Food adventures!!!
OMG.  Panera's bear claws are so good!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 18, 2013)

I hope whoever has my name isn't stressing, I hope she has fun with it!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 18, 2013)

Oooh.  I don't think I'll have any BB points though again by the time it's ready to ship.. I used all of them (like.. 500 points?) on my mom's Christmas present.  I know some of you are like "duh it's the Folle de Joie" cause I'm pretty sure I've posted it eight times.  BUT I'M SO PROUD OF THAT BUY.

And whatever.. I've kind of decided that money that's spent on Christmas gifts isn't real money.. it's fake.  I have no guilt buying things for others, but when it comes to myself I'm amazed that I spent $30 this weekend to get things that I needed.. like bras.  I spent the same amount of money on food today and have no qualms.  Thank god for leftovers so that I can eat something all week long and not spend my regular $5 on Jimmy John's every day.  Lunch is riveting, folks.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh.  I don't think I'll have any BB points though again by the time it's ready to ship.. I used all of them (like.. 500 points?) on my mom's Christmas present.  I know some of you are like "duh it's the Folle de Joie" cause I'm pretty sure I've posted it eight times.  BUT I'M SO PROUD OF THAT BUY.

And whatever.. I've kind of decided that money that's spent on Christmas gifts isn't real money.. it's fake.  I have no guilt buying things for others, but when it comes to myself I'm amazed that I spent $30 this weekend to get things that I needed.. like bras.  I spent the same amount of money on food today and have no qualms.  Thank god for leftovers so that I can eat something all week long and not spend my regular $5 on Jimmy John's every day.  Lunch is riveting, folks.
Oh gooood...can you be my SS and send me some Jimmy John's? I used to live next door to one, but I moved and now there is not one nearby...I miss it so much, it's been years!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG.  Panera's bear claws are so good!
Bear claws there are so yummy!

@ writing a note to santee explaining my present, I had plan to do this a while back and hope too that I do her gift justice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh.  I don't think I'll have any BB points though again by the time it's ready to ship.. I used all of them (like.. 500 points?) on my mom's Christmas present.  I know some of you are like "duh it's the Folle de Joie" cause I'm pretty sure I've posted it eight times.  BUT I'M SO PROUD OF THAT BUY.

And whatever.. I've kind of decided that money that's spent on Christmas gifts isn't real money.. it's fake.  I have no guilt buying things for others, but when it comes to myself I'm amazed that I spent $30 this weekend to get things that I needed.. like bras.  I spent the same amount of money on food today and have no qualms.  Thank god for leftovers so that I can eat something all week long and not spend my regular $5 on Jimmy John's every day.  Lunch is riveting, folks.
WHY ISNT JIMMY JOHNS OPEN RIGHT NOW. Ugh, that sounds so good. 

And ditto on the 'fake' money. That's totally how I feel. None of this counts!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The employees at Uptown MAC are horrible! I have never been treated so badly before. I wish I knew there were fellow Abq'ers on here. We just moved to the 4 corners but I would have loved to have met up with you!
ABQ might have been better with friends but I truly just hated the place. I was born there but my mom moved to Sac when I was 2 months old so I've always been a Cali girl and moving to ABQ made me miserable. I missed trees and grass, I'm glad to be back home although hubby is trying to find an overseas job where we can join him. That's a little terrifying and exciting at the same time. I've never been out of the U.S.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 18, 2013)

> Uhhh yeah, this. I went overboard. And I'm still waiting for Black Friday for the 'main' part of her gift. I can't help it! I've seen my giftee around the boards and she just seems like such a nice person. I want to spoil! My giftee is totally getting Green Bay things. It just has to happen. So, Seroogy's chocolate &amp; something Packer related. REPRESENT.Â  BE MY SECRET SANTA. That sounds soooo delicious!


 So I read the first half of your post and was thinking "wow! What a great Secret Santa someone is getting!" And THEN I read the second part about the Green Bay and Packers stuff...LOL. (Im kidding, you still are a great SS! More than generous it sounds like!) I'm a HUGE Chicago Bears fan, so you can't possibly be my Secret Santa but if my Secret Santa is out there watching me, I'll take a pass on the Green Bay Packer items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can let it slide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> where I'm originally from in Northern Illinois we had a lot of Packer fans around too. Many of my best friends from back there are or have OMG married Packer fans! LOL. Sometimes I have to remind myself there are other rivalries in the NFL, I'm sure you totally understand what I mean.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So I read the first half of your post and was thinking "wow! What a great Secret Santa someone is getting!" And THEN I read the second part about the Green Bay and Packers stuff...LOL. (Im kidding, you still are a great SS! More than generous it sounds like!) I'm a HUGE Chicago Bears fan, so you can't possibly be my Secret Santa but if my Secret Santa is out there watching me, I'll take a pass on the Green Bay Packer items!






I can let it slide



where I'm originally from in Northern Illinois we had a lot of Packer fans around too. Many of my best friends from back there are or have OMG married Packer fans! LOL. Sometimes I have to remind myself there are other rivalries in the NFL, I'm sure you totally understand what I mean.
Bahahaha. I see how it is! 



 I love the Packers/Bears rivalry. One of the offices for my company is in Chicago &amp; we always do fun bets for all the games where we play each other!

I'm pretty sure my SS giftee isn't even a football fan BUT I really wanted to include something local and seeing as I live in Green Bay like 3 blocks from the stadium... I can't NOT throw in something Packer-y. Gotta represent!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 18, 2013)

> Bahahaha. I see how it is!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I love the Packers/Bears rivalry. One of the offices for my company is in Chicago &amp; we always do fun bets for all the games where we play each other! I'm pretty sure my SS giftee isn't even a football fan BUT I really wanted to include something local and seeing as I live in Green Bay like 3 blocks from the stadium... I can't NOT throw in something Packer-y. Gotta represent!


 That's so cool that you guys do stuff like that for work. I really do miss that kinda stuff about living back in Illinois and feeling the whole rivalry with everyone around you. I've lived in Denver for 5 years now and everyone's got Payton Manning fever and before that it was even worse with TEBOW! ughhh! It's pretty awful. Don't get me wrong though other than the Packers, I do love Wisconsin. I want cheese! Any kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bahahaha. I see how it is! 



 I love the Packers/Bears rivalry. One of the offices for my company is in Chicago &amp; we always do fun bets for all the games where we play each other!

I'm pretty sure my SS giftee isn't even a football fan BUT I really wanted to include something local and seeing as I live in Green Bay like 3 blocks from the stadium... I can't NOT throw in something Packer-y. Gotta represent!
That's so cool that you guys do stuff like that for work. I really do miss that kinda stuff about living back in Illinois and feeling the whole rivalry with everyone around you. I've lived in Denver for 5 years now and everyone's got Payton Manning fever and before that it was even worse with TEBOW! ughhh! It's pretty awful.

Don't get me wrong though other than the Packers, I do love Wisconsin. I want cheese! Any kind




As a person who l ives in the homeland of the Colts, I remember Peyton Manning fever all too well....ick....


----------



## missemiee (Nov 18, 2013)

> As a person who l ives in the homeland of the Colts, I remember Peyton Manning fever all too well....ick....


 OMG yes! And I despised him back then as well when they beat us in the Super Bowl! I can't escape this guy!!!


----------



## FireNRice (Nov 18, 2013)

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)? Generally: Love blues and greens. Current favorites are turquoise, teal, mint green, and a more bluish version of mint. Express calls it Cayman Blue. Also particularly like black and gray. Makeup: Neutral colors mostly. Bronze eyeliner on my waterline, black mascara, light bronzer. Sometimes I'll use green or purple eyeliners though. What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration? Light blues and greens. Colors that are zen-like. Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? Urban Decay. I currently use their BB Cream and have used their Naked Skin Foundations. I also have a small handful of eyeliners from UD. I love MAC's Pearlglide eyeliners. I have one of Kat Von D's original makeup palettes, but don't really use it. If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you: a)prefer everything wrapped individually or B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at I think individually wrapped items to open one a day would be a ton of fun! AND would you prefer to: a) open each gift slowly and methodically or B) tear everything open like a mad woman One a day! What scents do you like: Perfume: I like cleaner crisper scents. My current favorite is Acqua Di Gioia. But I do also like Victoria's Secret Bombshell. Home Fragrances: Clean fresh scents. What scents do you not like: I don't like anything too musky or sweet/strong food smells. Those tend to be overwhelming to me. What makeup item can you not use at all: I don't use eyeshadow (although I would love UD's Naked 2 palette to try neutral colors), blush, or lip products (glosses are too sticky to me, and I feel like lipstick looks strange on me. Like my lips are too vibrant for my face.) What makeup item do you use every day: BB Cream, bronzer, eyeliner on waterline, eyelash primer, mascara What colors do you avoid: Reds and pinks. Bright eye makeup colors other than bright eyeliner. How would you describe your style of makeup? Pretty neutral. Simple. What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? I like samples =D What kind of extras would make your day? Anything really. Nice pens, jewelry, candy, tea and coffee. Extras are just nice =] What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) Eyeliner. Or mascara. You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy??? Nail polish. Or UD Naked2 Palette. Or hair care. What's in your purse right now? Coupons to Express, my wallet, hand lotion from VS PINK, nail file, my wallet, Icebreakers duo mints, my business cards, a check I need to deposit What is your favorite holiday? I like Christmas because of all the decorations and secret santa. What candies and baked goods do you especially like? I like dark chocolate, cupcakes, tiramisu, cheesecake. Really any hard candy, and fruit snacks! What candies and baked goods do you dislike? I don't think there's any I don't really like. Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try? I would love to try Giorgio Armani's Maestro Fusion Foundation. I think I'm shade 6? What are a few of your hobbies? Traveling, eating good food, reading (Just read the Hunger Games Series!). I love clothes, and shoes, and shopping. And enjoying warm weather outside. How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing? 24.61 years old =P Do you like coffee or tea? I LOVE coffee and tea! Frappuchinos and Lattes are my favorite. I can't get enough of Starbucks and Teavana. Do you have any pets? Sadly, no. But as soon as I can get my own place I want a cat and a dog! You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? Urban Decay. Then mascara section. Or nail polish. Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet? Clothing? Blues, greens, black, white, grays. What subs do you get? I'm on a break right now, but I used to get Birchbox, GlossyBox, Ipsy, Julep. Tried Sindulge, Beauty Army, Beauty Fix. Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what? A good blush/bronzer brush. I just got a buffing brush from the Real Techniques line for my BB Cream and I like it. I'd like to try their blush/bronzer brush as well.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 18, 2013)

If my SS needs any help with figuring out what to get me, have someone send me a little push that shes looking. I hope my list/profile isn't too vague, but I can go and answer the survey of questions if needed.

The girl I have is very active and I'm so excited to have her. I really *hope* she's happy with what she gets. I think I'll end up spending between 50-60 I just hate giving one little thing and the package not looking *full*!!

Plus I love buying makeup. One thing I was gonna get her just sold out. Darn!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uhhh yeah, this. I went overboard. And I'm still waiting for Black Friday for the 'main' part of her gift. I can't help it! I've seen my giftee around the boards and she just seems like such a nice person. I want to spoil!

My giftee is totally getting Green Bay things. It just has to happen. So, Seroogy's chocolate &amp; something Packer related. REPRESENT. 

BE MY SECRET SANTA. That sounds soooo delicious!

Go Lions.....


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am always forgetting to use ebates and it makes me so mad when I realize too late....ahhhh...I wish there was a safari extension like the Chrome one, that tells you when ebates is available on a site!
I just went onto my ebates today, and they JUST offered an extension for Safari like you were talking about for Chrome!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 18, 2013)

I love the "add something from your town" idea!! Santee -- be prepared to get some freeze dried ice cream (aka astronaut food!) from the Rocket City!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol Is it wrong that I'm sending one of my favorite perfumes to my girl just because I love it so everyone should hahaha I couldn't help it I got a great deal! It is a $45 perfume but I got it for only $28!!! And I've completely blown by you will not go over $35 limit and I'm in the $60's, oops lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol Is it wrong that I'm sending one of my favorite perfumes to my girl just because I love it so everyone should hahaha I couldn't help it I got a great deal! It is a $45 perfume but I got it for only $28!!! And I've completely blown by you will not go over $35 limit and I'm in the $60's, oops lol
Ohhhh, I've been searching for a new perfume 



 I'm sending my girl some of my favorites too, in addition to things I know she'll love.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

I think I am gonna go to Sephora today to buy the main item for my SS. Considering all that I have purchased so far, I definitely went over budget, by about $30 so far. Whoops! I have a problem ladies!

I think the main reason that I am having so much fun with this is because I don't get to buy makeup and beauty related gifts very often. My two best friends always get my swatched items that didn't work out, so I only buy them gifts during their birthdays or for significant life events. So this is fun because I see little things here and there that a beauty lover would enjoy. And now I am in way over my head, hahaha.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol Is it wrong that I'm sending one of my favorite perfumes to my girl just because I love it so everyone should hahaha I couldn't help it I got a great deal! It is a $45 perfume but I got it for only $28!!! And I've completely blown by you will not go over $35 limit and I'm in the $60's, oops lol
what perfume is it?


----------



## klg534 (Nov 18, 2013)

Now that I have my SS I feel like the BIGGEST creeper, going through all her past posts, looking for ideas, and just learning/creeping. Like oh look at what she posted years ago (exagerationI think haha) I think the worst part is how much I am enjoying this whole creeping process......


----------



## tulosai (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so far behind on this thread but I do have a lot posted in my wish list stuff....   the shopping part has me a bit stressed because my santee is super sweet and I really hope I do her justice.  I'm already over budget (who isn't) but thank god for being a bb point hoarder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  just placed a $50 bb order for free mostly for my santee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay  
Yeah this is how I feel too- I want to do the people who I have justice.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I have my SS I feel like the BIGGEST creeper, going through all her past posts, looking for ideas, and just learning/creeping. Like oh look at what she posted years ago (exagerationI think haha) I think the worst part is how much I am enjoying this whole creeping process...... 




I enjoy being awkward around people and creeping in the first place. It's just really fun, so I totally understand where you are coming from...

A couple of weeks ago I was at Busch Gardens and we were watching one of their stage shows. Well the building was empty but this guy and his best friend decided to sit RIGHT NEXT TO ME! We weren't even in good seat because we had a 3 year old with us so we were near the exit in case we needed to leave quickly. Then, to make things worse, he put his arm on my hand rest.... soooo I did the natural, albeit totally awkward thing and reached over and held his hand! HAHAHAHAHAHA You should have seen his face!!!! My husband, sister-in-law and her husband were watching and they couldn't stop laughing. Needless to say, he got up and left. I didn't think he would leave, but apparently I creeped him out enough.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the "add something from your town" idea!! Santee -- be prepared to get some freeze dried ice cream (aka astronaut food!) from the Rocket City!!
Not going to lie -- astronaut ice cream was (and still is) one of my favorite treats. I dont know why though - I the idea of outerspace scared me as a kid and I had no desire to be an astronaut. But woowhee, that freeze dried ice cream.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I enjoy being awkward around people and creeping in the first place. It's just really fun, so I totally understand where you are coming from...

A couple of weeks ago I was at Busch Gardens and we were watching one of their stage shows. Well the building was empty but this guy and his best friend decided to sit RIGHT NEXT TO ME! We weren't even in good seat because we had a 3 year old with us so we were near the exit in case we needed to leave quickly. Then, to make things worse, he put his arm on my hand rest.... soooo I did the natural, albeit totally awkward thing and *reached over and held his hand*! HAHAHAHAHAHA You should have seen his face!!!! My husband, sister-in-law and her husband were watching and they couldn't stop laughing. Needless to say, he got up and left. I didn't think he would leave, but apparently I creeped him out enough.
Did you ever know that you're my hero?

I can just picture how awkward and wonderful this must have been!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you ever know that you're my hero?

I can just picture how awkward and wonderful this must have been! 
It was SOOO great. I just really didn't understand why he chose to sit next to me. Numero Uno, we had a 3 year old and a 7 month old with us. Numero 2, there was the rest of the entire empty theater. Numero 3, I was there first, so technically the hand rest was mine, I might be extremely territorial. HAHAHAHAA


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 18, 2013)

> I enjoy being awkward around people and creeping in the first place. It's just really fun, so I totally understand where you are coming from... A couple of weeks ago I was at Busch Gardens and we were watching one of their stage shows. Well the building was empty but this guy and his best friend decided to sit RIGHT NEXT TO ME! We weren't even in good seat because we had a 3 year old with us so we were near the exit in case we needed to leave quickly. Then, to make things worse, he put his arm on my hand rest.... soooo I did the natural, albeit totally awkward thing and reached over and held his hand! HAHAHAHAHAHA You should have seen his face!!!! My husband, sister-in-law and her husband were watching and they couldn't stop laughing. Needless to say, he got up and left. I didn't think he would leave, but apparently I creeped him out enough.


 This is the best thing I have heard all day! LOL.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

> I enjoy being awkward around people and creeping in the first place. It's just really fun, so I totally understand where you are coming from... A couple of weeks ago I was at Busch Gardens and we were watching one of their stage shows. Well the building was empty but this guy and his best friend decided to sit RIGHT NEXT TO ME! We weren't even in good seat because we had a 3 year old with us so we were near the exit in case we needed to leave quickly. Then, to make things worse, he put his arm on my hand rest.... soooo I did the natural, albeit totally awkward thing and reached over and held his hand! HAHAHAHAHAHA You should have seen his face!!!! My husband, sister-in-law and her husband were watching and they couldn't stop laughing. Needless to say, he got up and left. I didn't think he would leave, but apparently I creeped him out enough.


 My best friend is this.same.exact.way....! She is fearless and I just about pee myself even going to the grocery store with her..TOO funny!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 18, 2013)

Alright everyone, I need some help. My SS doesn't have a wish list and hasn't answered any of the questions on this thread. I have stalked her and found her on a different thread, and the only thing I've found about her is that she likes a particular makeup brand that is pretty pricey. All of the pieces they offer are outside the price range. Granted I already bought one for her, hoping that she doesn't already have it, but still. What in the world should I do with the rest of the items for her?


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was SOOO great. I just really didn't understand why he chose to sit next to me. Numero Uno, we had a 3 year old and a 7 month old with us. Numero 2, there was the rest of the entire empty theater. Numero 3, I was there first, so technically the hand rest was mine, I might be extremely territorial. HAHAHAHAA
This is one of my biggest pet peeves. Not just in person either, if I park my new car way out in the boonies away from every other car I'll come out to someone next to me. Entire parking lot is empty and I've got the one butthead who decided my car needed a friend.


----------



## Last Contrast (Nov 18, 2013)

Little things you've made, snacks... maybe samples of things you have in storage she might like?


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright everyone, I need some help. My SS doesn't have a wish list and hasn't answered any of the questions on this thread. I have stalked her and found her on a different thread, and the only thing I've found about her is that she likes a particular makeup brand that is pretty pricey. All of the pieces they offer are outside the price range. Granted I already bought one for her, hoping that she doesn't already have it, but still. What in the world should I do with the rest of the items for her? 

Can you get a feel for what she likes from what she posted about the brand? Color schemes? Formula preferences?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright everyone, I need some help. My SS doesn't have a wish list and hasn't answered any of the questions on this thread. I have stalked her and found her on a different thread, and the only thing I've found about her is that she likes a particular makeup brand that is pretty pricey. All of the pieces they offer are outside the price range. Granted I already bought one for her, hoping that she doesn't already have it, but still. What in the world should I do with the rest of the items for her? 
Can you posibly get samples of their products? Or perhaps you could google dupes of the items. The other day I was searching for dupes of Dior Addict Lip Glow and found a $5 dupe for it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I am gonna go to Sephora today to buy the main item for my SS. Considering all that I have purchased so far, I definitely went over budget, by about $30 so far. Whoops! I have a problem ladies!

I think the main reason that I am having so much fun with this is because I don't get to buy makeup and beauty related gifts very often. My two best friends always get my swatched items that didn't work out, so I only buy them gifts during their birthdays or for significant life events. So this is fun because I see little things here and there that a beauty lover would enjoy. And now I am in way over my head, hahaha.
I feel the same way.  I started buying extra goodies yesterday only to realize only person I could give them to is my santee because most of my girlfriends would just not appreciate them.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol Is it wrong that I'm sending one of my favorite perfumes to my girl just because I love it so everyone should hahaha I couldn't help it I got a great deal! It is a $45 perfume but I got it for only $28!!! And I've completely blown by you will not go over $35 limit and I'm in the $60's, oops lol
I'd be happy with that.  One of the best parts of MUT is discovering new products that other women love.  I hope my SS will be sharing favorites with me.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My best friend is this.same.exact.way....! She is fearless and I just about pee myself even going to the grocery store with her..TOO funny!
I used to be really intimidated by other people and never in my life thought that I would be able to even approach anyone. But once I had a baby and people would do really weird things to me, like come and touch my belly or tell me how I was having a girl because my face was heavy, I found my voice. And my voice just happens to be one that is extremely awkward and overly obvious.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright everyone, I need some help. My SS doesn't have a wish list and hasn't answered any of the questions on this thread. I have stalked her and found her on a different thread, and the only thing I've found about her is that she likes a particular makeup brand that is pretty pricey. All of the pieces they offer are outside the price range. Granted I already bought one for her, hoping that she doesn't already have it, but still. What in the world should I do with the rest of the items for her? 
Eeek that's rough. BUT it looks like some people are still putting up lists and such, so maybe give her a day or two and see if she posts anything. Or maybe you can find her on Facebook/Twitter/Instagram (I hardcore stalked my person, obviously). If you want help creepin', I'd be more than happy to assist! 

Or maybe see if you can figure out what aspects of the brand she likes? Colors, textures, etc and find something similar but cheaper?

If all else fails, send her a message via someone else and tell her to get her darn wishlist updated!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel the same way.  I started buying extra goodies yesterday only to realize only person I could give them to is my santee because most of my girlfriends would just not appreciate them.
If someone doesn't appreciate makeup I don't buy them makeup. It breaks my heart because I love it so much!!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what perfume is it?
The one I picked up was the Pink Sugar =] I love the sweet vanilla, fresh waffle cone smell of it &lt;3


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what perfume is it?
The one I picked up was the Pink Sugar =] I love the sweet vanilla, fresh waffle cone smell of it &lt;3

That sounds awesome i have always wanted to try it


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The one I picked up was the Pink Sugar =] I love the sweet vanilla, fresh waffle cone smell of it &lt;3
I really want to buy a full sized bottle of that. I was thinking of getting Prada Candy with a Sephora Scent Certificate but apparently the staying power is horrible... Boo hoo, maybe I will finally order the Pink Sugar.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

> The one I picked up was the Pink Sugar =] I love the sweet vanilla, fresh waffle cone smell of it &lt;3


 Oh, man! I bet it smells like CAKE! I love sweet smells!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am enjoying just trying to figure out what lucky person has me, lol. I finally updated my list. I don't have a lot on it because I basically left it up to my secret santee. I hope whomever doesn't get frustrated. I am really easy to please, IMO.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If someone doesn't appreciate makeup I don't buy them makeup. It breaks my heart because I love it so much!!!
Yea, I love finding the perfect gifts for people so I don't buy those friends makeup either.  But it does break my heart too!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want to buy a full sized bottle of that. I was thinking of getting Prada Candy with a Sephora Scent Certificate but apparently the staying power is horrible... Boo hoo, maybe I will finally order the Pink Sugar.

It smells amazing they have the rollerball for only like $20 I think! I picked my SS up a 1.7 oz and me a 3.4 oz lol I already have it in a rollerball (and about 10 samples no joke lol) but I wanted to be able to spray it on. It is definitely worth the buy!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sounds awesome i have always wanted to try it

I recommend it to anyone that likes sugary vanilla yummy scents=]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The one I picked up was the Pink Sugar =] I love the sweet vanilla, fresh waffle cone smell of it &lt;3
I really want to buy a full sized bottle of that. I was thinking of getting Prada Candy with a Sephora Scent Certificate but apparently the staying power is horrible... Boo hoo, maybe I will finally order the Pink Sugar.

Yeah, Pink Sugar is the only scent I've ever used a full 3.4 oz bottle of! I need to buy it again!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, Pink Sugar is the only scent I've ever used a full 3.4 oz bottle of! I need to buy it again!
I'm trying so hard not to rip mine open! I'm supposed to save it and wrap it and make it from my husband for my Christmas present but I have no time for that when I just want to douse myself in it LOL


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

@morre22 where did you find it for such a great price.

In other news, I just spent $12 on Ulta's website and managed to get her 8 things... woohoo, I love Ulta rewards points.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @morre22 where did you find it for such a great price.

In other news, I just spent $12 on Ulta's website and managed to get her 8 things... woohoo, I love Ulta rewards points.
Well technically it still cost $45; my friend had a gift card that had $17 left on it and kindly gave to me because she knew I was going out SS shopping lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well technically it still cost $45; my friend had a gift card that had $17 left on it and kindly gave to me because she knew I was going out SS shopping lol.
WOW! That was extremely generous of your friend. How convenient that sephora is offering pink sugar as a sample right now.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

For those of you that are Costco members, they have a 3.4 oz. with the rollerball for $28. I bought two for myself, I love smelling like cotton candy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW! That was extremely generous of your friend. How convenient that sephora is offering pink sugar as a sample right now.
She is an amazing one &lt;3  

Ooooh they are? In store or on the site?  &lt;------- Why am I getting so excited when I already have a full bottle and various samples?

I have also taken an unscented lotion and dumped a sample of Pink Sugar in there just so I have that delicious smell as a lotion too LOL


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

I love the sugar that I got on my birthday. It is the brown one fresh and I just ran out so I would love to receive another one.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She is an amazing one &lt;3  

Ooooh they are? In store or on the site?  &lt;------- Why am I getting so excited when I already have a full bottle and various samples?

I have also taken an unscented lotion and dumped a sample of Pink Sugar in there just so I have that delicious smell as a lotion too LOL
Did that really work? I think that would be great to do with my Florabotanica perfume. I lovvvve florabotanica, it is so different from anything I would normally love but I wear it constantly.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She is an amazing one &lt;3 

Ooooh they are? In store or on the site?  &lt;------- Why am I getting so excited when I already have a full bottle and various samples?

I have also taken an unscented lotion and dumped a sample of Pink Sugar in there just so I have that delicious smell as a lotion too LOL
In store, Hey that's a wonderful idea! I think I'll try that with my lotions.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

> Lol Is it wrong that I'm sending one of my favorite perfumes to my girl just because I love it so everyone should hahaha I couldn't help it I got a great deal! It is a $45 perfume but I got it for only $28!!! And I've completely blown by you will not go over $35 limit and I'm in the $60's, oops lol


 I love perfumes and would be over joyed to get a favorite from my santee of hers. I think that is a great idea.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In store, Hey that's a wonderful idea! I think I'll try that with my lotions.
Oh darn I don't have a Sephora anywhere near me =/

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did that really work? I think that would be great to do with my Florabotanica perfume. I lovvvve florabotanica, it is so different from anything I would normally love but I wear it constantly.

Yes! I only used one of the small vials in a deluxe sized lotion that I got from Beauty Army though! It actually worked better than I thought it would lol


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

I love reading through everybody's Ideas. I would love to go shopping now for my giftee and went to Sephora twice this weekend. I really want to see if I find anything exciting on vacation though that she could not get here. But then I wonder if I should rather get brands she is familiar with? At the very least she is getting some German candy because that gives me a great excuse to buy some more for me ("honey, all this chocolate is totally for my secret santa gift exchange"). That wil work with the local specialty thing. And I already have something handmade so I can send it on right when we come back. How early/ late are you guys sending out the gifts?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh darn I don't have a Sephora anywhere near me =/
It's online!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Pink Sugar sample. I just added it because GO FIGURE I'm placing another Sephora order.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love reading through everybody's Ideas. I would love to go shopping now for my giftee and went to Sephora twice this weekend. I really want to see if I find anything exciting on vacation though that she could not get here. But then I wonder if I should rather get brands she is familiar with? At the very least she is getting some German candy because that gives me a great excuse to buy some more for me ("honey, all this chocolate is totally for my secret santa gift exchange"). That wil work with the local specialty thing. And I already have something handmade so I can send it on right when we come back. How early/ late are you guys sending out the gifts?
I'm going to send mine out on December 1st probably just because I have already bought everything and I am just waiting for it to get to me now. But the deadline to send it out is December 15th I think so there is plenty of time =]


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

HSN also has a set on clearance for $29.90 and $9.97 3 flex pay (I love flex pay).





http://www.hsn.com/products/pink-sugar-3-piece-fragrance-set/6916286


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love reading through everybody's Ideas. I would love to go shopping now for my giftee and went to Sephora twice this weekend. I really want to see if I find anything exciting on vacation though that she could not get here. But then I wonder if I should rather get brands she is familiar with? At the very least she is getting some German candy because that gives me a great excuse to buy some more for me ("honey, all this chocolate is totally for my secret santa gift exchange"). That wil work with the local specialty thing. And I already have something handmade so I can send it on right when we come back. How early/ late are you guys sending out the gifts?
I'm aiming for the first week of Dec. If I wait any longer my post office gets crazy crowded.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HSN also has a set on clearance for $29.90 and $9.97 3 flex pay (I love flex pay).





http://www.hsn.com/products/pink-sugar-3-piece-fragrance-set/6916286
Darn, that's a better deal than the one I got at Costco.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HSN also has a set on clearance for $29.90 and $9.97 3 flex pay (I love flex pay).





http://www.hsn.com/products/pink-sugar-3-piece-fragrance-set/6916286

ooooh! That is a great price!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

only if you want the lotion the perfume is 1.7 i think


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  only if you want the lotion the perfume is 1.7 i think
Oh, okay now I feel better. I rather have more of the perfume, seeing that I pretty much bathe myself in it!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 18, 2013)

> I enjoy being awkward around people and creeping in the first place. It's just really fun, so I totally understand where you are coming from... A couple of weeks ago I was at Busch Gardens and we were watching one of their stage shows. Well the building was empty but this guy and his best friend decided to sit RIGHT NEXT TO ME! We weren't even in good seat because we had a 3 year old with us so we were near the exit in case we needed to leave quickly. Then, to make things worse, he put his arm on my hand rest.... soooo I did the natural, albeit totally awkward thing and reached over and held his hand! HAHAHAHAHAHA You should have seen his face!!!! My husband, sister-in-law and her husband were watching and they couldn't stop laughing. Needless to say, he got up and left. I didn't think he would leave, but apparently I creeped him out enough.


 Oh my gosh! Best story ever! I'm laughing so hard right now!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

> Oh my gosh! Best story ever! I'm laughing so hard right now!


 Thank you very much!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

> HSN also has a set on clearance for $29.90 and $9.97 3 flex pay (I love flex pay).
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/products/pink-sugar-3-piece-fragrance-set/6916286


 I love you for this! Consider it purchased!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

What are you guys doing for extras? I'm going shopping today &amp; would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness, lol, I was thinking of the Sugar lip balm. I never tried this perfume.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are you guys doing for extras? I'm going shopping today &amp; would appreciate any suggestions.
My extras are a couple small samples,a Julep nail polish, an accessory, and a pair of earrings. 

I'm kind of sad all my shopping is over lol


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

> What are you guys doing for extras? I'm going shopping today &amp; would appreciate any suggestions.


 You can see what non related items they like, moisturizers, scarfs, gloves, chocolate, bubble baths. I think with extras you really can't go wrong. Unless it's something that they don't want.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 18, 2013)

> HSN also has a set on clearance for $29.90 and $9.97 3 flex pay (I love flex pay).
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/products/pink-sugar-3-piece-fragrance-set/6916286


 Is it bad that I've never heard of this before! I'm all about smelling like food &amp; the sweeter the better. I must try this. It sounds right up my alley!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my goodness, lol, I was thinking of the Sugar lip balm. I never tried this perfume.
Oh it's good, if you like sweet scents. Your post got me thinking, how awesome would it be if Pink Sugar made a lip balm - Cotton Candy goodness!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

> What are you guys doing for extras? I'm going shopping today &amp; would appreciate any suggestions.


 I'm doing a Ciate caviar kit as an extra as well as some candy treats and local items.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying so hard not to rip mine open! I'm supposed to save it and wrap it and make it from my husband for my Christmas present but I have no time for that when I just want to douse myself in it LOL
I was bad and tried getting into my bottle but the dang thing is like glued into the packaging lol. I guess that was Santa's way of telling me to stay out lol. I'm going to have to cut the packaging to get the bottle out though =( I love the packaging too darn it!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

> My extras are a couple small samples,a Julep nail polish, an accessory, and a pair of earrings.Â  I'm kind of sad all my shopping is over lol


 You can always go to various stores in the mall at their perfume counter for example and pick up free samples. Sometimes they have them sometimes not. I find that they are more willing to give them out around the holidays, especially Black Friday.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh it's good, if you like sweet scents. Your post got me thinking, how awesome would it be if Pink Sugar made a lip balm - Cotton Candy goodness!
Omg if they made a lip balm I would call it my precious and love it like Gollum loved the ring that ruled them all HAHAHA


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm doing a Ciate caviar kit as an extra as well as some candy treats and local items.
Oooh I have always wanted to try that polish, it looks so interesting with the little bead things.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful suggestions! I think I'll ask for foil samples of the products I love and hope she loves them just as much.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can always go to various stores in the mall at their perfume counter for example and pick up free samples. Sometimes they have them sometimes not. I find that they are more willing to give them out around the holidays, especially Black Friday.
Great idea!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg if they made a lip balm I would call it my precious and love it like Gollum loved the ring that ruled them all HAHAHA
LOL! I would be scared that I might accidently eat it!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 18, 2013)

I get to finish my shopping on Wednesday. I hope my SS isn't stressing about my gift. I'm super easy and will love anything! I am so excited about what I have planned for my SS. It may take a few hours to execute, but I love it and hope it is appreciated.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

@Animezing makeup related extras or others? Right now I am thinking mini nail polishes, eyeliner, candy and a candle, maybe a scarf.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

@morre22 nice gollum qote. I was wondering if there is already a gif with the gollum holding the naked 3 palette when it came out. I cannot be the only one thinking of that...


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 18, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I could use a secret elf if someone is willing[/quote How does the secret elf work?


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @morre22 nice gollum qote. I was wondering if there is already a gif with the gollum holding the naked 3 palette when it came out. I cannot be the only one thinking of that...
LOL! That palette is so pretty I can't wait to get it!! And everyone can count on me treating it like my preciouses lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL! I would be scared that I might accidently eat it!





I think I would be scared that I would eat it too, probably not even on accident LOL


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bahahaha. I see how it is! 



 I love the Packers/Bears rivalry. One of the offices for my company is in Chicago &amp; we always do fun bets for all the games where we play each other!

I'm pretty sure my SS giftee isn't even a football fan BUT I really wanted to include something local and seeing as I live in Green Bay like 3 blocks from the stadium... I can't NOT throw in something Packer-y. Gotta represent!
Now I'm hoping your my SS.  My mom's side is from Wisconsin so we have a lot of love for Green Bay here!  I have to say, reading everyone's posts I would be thrilled to have any of you as my SS.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now I'm hoping your my SS.  My mom's side is from Wisconsin so we have a lot of love for Green Bay here!  I have to say, reading everyone's posts I would be thrilled to have any of you as my SS.
My dad (die hard 49ers fan) was so disappointed when my sister and I decided to go to school in Wisconsin. I think his parting words with my older sister before she left for Milwaukee were "Don't forget that you grew up in a household that hates the Packers"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I could use a secret elf if someone is willing
I'll be your elf if you still need it, just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I could use a secret elf if someone is willing
For sure! Just PM me!

As for extras, i am throwing in some candles and candy for my SS.  Maybe also some holiday-themed things since she mentioned those.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are you guys doing for extras? I'm going shopping today &amp; would appreciate any suggestions.
Treat of some sort and anything I think she'll like. I guess whatever catches my eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree, extras are fair game and I love it!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dad (die hard 49ers fan) was so disappointed when my sister and I decided to go to school in Wisconsin. I think his parting words with my older sister before she left for Milwaukee were "Don't forget that you grew up in a household that hates the Packers"
lol, thats just too funny, I have some friends that have done the same. My friend is a Packers fan but her family is die hard Ravens fan and she gets a lot of crap from them lol.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Animezing makeup related extras or others? Right now I am thinking mini nail polishes, eyeliner, candy and a candle, maybe a scarf.
General, I'm doing both SS/SS Nails &amp; I would like to put together a box with a variety of things, not just beauty products. I really do like your idea of adding a scarf &amp; candle. Which kind of candle do you think would be better, one of those battery operated ones with the timer or one from bath &amp; body works?


----------



## missemiee (Nov 18, 2013)

> My dad (die hard 49ers fan) was so disappointed when my sister and I decided to go to school in Wisconsin. I think his parting words with my older sister before she left for Milwaukee were "Don't forget that you grew up in a household that hates the Packers"


 Bahahhaha I love it! Dads know best! Do you go to Marquette? Or UW Milwaukee?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  General, I'm doing both SS/SS Nails &amp; I would like to put together a box with a variety of things, not just beauty products. I really do like your idea of adding a scarf &amp; candle. Which kind of candle do you think would be better, one of those battery operated ones with the timer or one from bath &amp; body works?
Bath and Body works, you can never go wrong with their candles.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

All of my shopping is not over!  I am so torn!  My lovely lady has a specific item on her wishlist, which I already own, which doesn't make any difference, except, I own another item, which is better and I'm torn between getting her what she asked for, or getting her the item I like better.  They are similar items, and we seem to have similar tastes.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of my shopping is not over!  I am so torn!  My lovely lady has a specific item on her wishlist, which I already own, which doesn't make any difference, except, I own another item, which is better and I'm torn between getting her what she asked for, or getting her the item I like better.  They are similar items, and we seem to have similar tastes.  
if they mentioned theyre open to try products you like, I'd go for it! go with your gut!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> your heart is in the right place from the sounds of it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of my shopping is not over!  I am so torn!  My lovely lady has a specific item on her wishlist, which I already own, which doesn't make any difference, except, I own another item, which is better and I'm torn between getting her what she asked for, or getting her the item I like better.  They are similar items, and we seem to have similar tastes.  
Unless she explicitly said she doesn't like your item, get the item you like better and explain that in a note to her.  Maybe she's never tried your product.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of my shopping is not over!  I am so torn!  My lovely lady has a specific item on her wishlist, which I already own, which doesn't make any difference, except, I own another item, which is better and I'm torn between getting her what she asked for, or getting her the item I like better.  They are similar items, and we seem to have similar tastes.
What if you send her the one she asked for &amp; a sample of the one you find to be better.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of my shopping is not over!  I am so torn!  My lovely lady has a specific item on her wishlist, which I already own, which doesn't make any difference, except, I own another item, which is better and I'm torn between getting her what she asked for, or getting her the item I like better.  They are similar items, and we seem to have similar tastes.  
I'm sure that your SS would be happy no matter which one you pick =] I think if you have similar tastes and you think one is better than the other go for it! The may thank you later lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 18, 2013)

I got four trades in the mail today and two of them were so outrageously thoughtful that I got a little teary-eyed (I'm looking at YOU @Tiffany27la ) opening them. They obviously both read my trade list/SS list and sent me the most perfect things as extras. I can't even imagine how I'll be when I get my actual SS gift.. I will probably cry for real!

Heads up, Secret Santa, I get emotional about gifts!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got four trades in the mail today and two of them were so outrageously thoughtful that I got a little teary-eyed (I'm looking at YOU @Tiffany27la ) opening them. They obviously both read my trade list/SS list and sent me the most perfect things as extras. I can't even imagine how I'll be when I get my actual SS gift.. I will probably cry for real!

Heads up, Secret Santa, I get emotional about gifts!
I am definitely going to cry, because I cry when I get overly excited or if anticipation is high, it is so weird! And also because I am going to be outrageously grateful.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

@allistra44 you seem like such a sweet girl. I swear, these MUT girls get me all mushy. I love you guys!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got four trades in the mail today and two of them were so outrageously thoughtful that I got a little teary-eyed (I'm looking at YOU @Tiffany27la ) opening them. They obviously both read my trade list/SS list and sent me the most perfect things as extras. I can't even imagine how I'll be when I get my actual SS gift.. I will probably cry for real!

Heads up, Secret Santa, I get emotional about gifts!
LOTS of love for you @allistra44!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @allistra44 you seem like such a sweet girl. I swear, these MUT girls get me all mushy. I love you guys!
and LOTS of love for you too @KellyKaye!

Okay. I love EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and LOTS of love for you too @KellyKaye!

Okay. I love EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!




WE ALL LOVE YOU TOO!!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 18, 2013)

I cry a lot too. I come from a family where Christmas involves a bunch of random gift cards. One Christmas my brother just handed me $20 on Christmas morning. Luckily my hubby is a sweetheart &amp; puts a lot of thought into my Christmas gift every year. I meticulously shop, plan, wrap, etc for the gifts I buy. It makes it all so special for me. Last Christmas my 8 year old daughter saved up all her money &amp; bought me a Mickey Mouse steering wheel cover for Christmas. It took me by surprise &amp; I was sobbing most of the day because of it. I'm such a baby like that. I'm crying just thinking about getting my gift from my secret Santa. I've never gotten beauty products for Christmas before. It's going to be magical for me.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bath and Body works, you can never go wrong with their candles.
Okay, I have a silly question. I'm terrified that the glass would break in transit, so does anyone know what is the best way to pack a 3-wick candle?


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

@Animezing see if your person already mentioned any smells or anything to make sure there are none you should avoid. Bath and Bodyworks is always a good idea I think. However, I do also have the ones with the batteries at home to put next to windows or places where I do not want an open lame.

@luckyme502 I agree with @utgal2004 I am always up for trying brands that ar enot on my list and items that are not on my list as long as you think they work better. It's a great way to find a new product to fall i love with. I would also just add the note "I noticed you really lxe XY but I have compared it to YZ and feel like you would love this item much more"


----------



## tulosai (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  General, I'm doing both SS/SS Nails &amp; I would like to put together a box with a variety of things, not just beauty products. I really do like your idea of adding a scarf &amp; candle. Which kind of candle do you think would be better, one of those battery operated ones with the timer or one from bath &amp; body works?
YES B&amp;BW candles are THE BEST EVER.  Actually don't worry too much about packing them those things hold up.  I guess tissue paper and bubble wrap though, same as anything else fragile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unless she explicitly said she doesn't like your item, get the item you like better and explain that in a note to her.  Maybe she's never tried your product.
Yeah this is what I would do too.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

@Animezing bubble wrap it or add a fabric around it. In my experience paper wraps are not enough to keep glas from breaking. You could get some of those plush socks, those flufy ones and wrap them around. There is another extra item (;


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cry a lot too. I come from a family where Christmas involves a bunch of random gift cards. One Christmas my brother just handed me $20 on Christmas morning. Luckily my hubby is a sweetheart &amp; puts a lot of thought into my Christmas gift every year. I meticulously shop, plan, wrap, etc for the gifts I buy. It makes it all so special for me. Last Christmas my 8 year old daughter saved up all her money &amp; bought me a Mickey Mouse steering wheel cover for Christmas. It took me by surprise &amp; I was sobbing most of the day because of it. I'm such a baby like that. I'm crying just thinking about getting my gift from my secret Santa. I've never gotten beauty products for Christmas before. It's going to be magical for me.
Aww, that it So sweet! Your 8 year old sounds so thoughtful.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I have a silly question. I'm terrified that the glass would break in transit, so does anyone know what is the best way to pack a 3-wick candle?
Are you buying them in store or online? If you order online they will send them to you packaged to avoid breaking. Otherwise, I would get a small box and put it inside the box with bubble wrap around it.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

Also, to anyone who needs some extra ideas for their giftee feel free to PM me and I will be happy to reach out to them 

And speaking of getting emotional with gifts. I enjoy getting gifts that are not on my list if they are thoughtful. They can be the littelest thing, If I mentioned it once, probable forgot it and suddenly someone thought of it, I get teary eyed, too. I love it when people are thoughtful!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol, thats just too funny, I have some friends that have done the same. My friend is a Packers fan but her family is die hard Ravens fan and she gets a lot of crap from them lol.
I think I might have told this story before -- but in like the early 90s when jobs were easy to come by, my dad turned down a job offer because he noticed the hiring manager had a cheesehead or GB sticker or something on his desk. He. Is. Crazy.

@missemiee I go to Marquette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cry a lot too. I come from a family where Christmas involves a bunch of random gift cards. One Christmas my brother just handed me $20 on Christmas morning. Luckily my hubby is a sweetheart &amp; puts a lot of thought into my Christmas gift every year. I meticulously shop, plan, wrap, etc for the gifts I buy. It makes it all so special for me. Last Christmas my 8 year old daughter saved up all her money &amp; bought me a Mickey Mouse steering wheel cover for Christmas. It took me by surprise &amp; I was sobbing most of the day because of it. I'm such a baby like that. I'm crying just thinking about getting my gift from my secret Santa. I've never gotten beauty products for Christmas before. It's going to be magical for me.
My husband bought me a Wii for christmas last year and I cried for at least a half an hour. When I ripped the paper open I started crying and couldn't even finish unwrapping it until the end of my cry sesh.

Your 8 year old totally rocks though! She will always remember how excited you were.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

I just had a great idea, maybe we should all send each other tissues! HAHAHA


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 18, 2013)

If anyone is looking for deals on Laura Gellar, Hautelook has a pretty good sale through Thursday.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 18, 2013)

Am I the ONLY one that hasn't started shopping yet?! Well...I've shopped in my mind. Lol. I haven't had a day off work since we got assigned, and even though I work in a mall that's pretty much the Mecca of beauty shopping (Sephora, LUSH, Body Shop, L'Occitane, Kiehls, Origins, Aveda, MAC, Bare Minerals, so many more!) I haven't had any time yet. I feel like I can't leave my store to go look on my break because I may never come back! LOL.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anyone is looking for deals on Laura Gellar, Hautelook has a pretty good sale through Thursday
Remember to check the shipping time!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your help! Everyone here is so helpful, creative &amp; kind. @Sunflowercake, your sock idea is brilliant! Well wish me luck, I'm off to do some shopping!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2013)

> Am I the ONLY one that hasn't started shopping yet?! Well...I've shopped in my mind. Lol. I haven't had a day off work since we got assigned, and even though I work in a mall that's pretty much the Mecca of beauty shopping (Sephora, LUSH, Body Shop, L'Occitane, Kiehls, Origins, Aveda, MAC, Bare Minerals, so many more!) I haven't had any time yet. I feel like I can't leave my store to go look on my break because I may never come back! LOL.


 You're not alone! I'm still trying to stalk my Santee and get more ideas because my brain stalls out with generalities, so it needs more specifics than I'm getting from her list.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm almost done shopping! Lol! I've gotten most of the extras, and I know what her main gift is going to be! I'm so excited to ship it to her.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

I wish I'd waited to place my order because I got more info and I now there are a couple more things I want to add...ahh...making myself wait until I get what I already ordered and see where I'm at...


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cry a lot too. I come from a family where Christmas involves a bunch of random gift cards. One Christmas my brother just handed me $20 on Christmas morning. Luckily my hubby is a sweetheart &amp; puts a lot of thought into my Christmas gift every year. I meticulously shop, plan, wrap, etc for the gifts I buy. It makes it all so special for me. Last Christmas my 8 year old daughter saved up all her money &amp; bought me a Mickey Mouse steering wheel cover for Christmas. It took me by surprise &amp; I was sobbing most of the day because of it. I'm such a baby like that. I'm crying just thinking about getting my gift from my secret Santa. I've never gotten beauty products for Christmas before. It's going to be magical for me.
Awww that is so sweet of your 8 year old!  That story made me feel all warm and fuzzy like the holiday season.  I'm a crier too.  I used to think it was ridiculous but my boyfriend is a psychologist and pointed out that it means I'm really in touch with how I feel and am able to feel lots of emotions.  Sounds like many of you are in the same boat, and it makes Christmas and secret santa all the more magical for us!  I really like that so many of us don't get makeup gifts usually.  It's going to make whatever we get that much more special.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I'd waited to place my order because I got more info and I now there are a couple more things I want to add...ahh...making myself wait until I get what I already ordered and see where I'm at...
This keeps happening to me too...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I the ONLY one that hasn't started shopping yet?!

Well...I've shopped in my mind. Lol.

I haven't had a day off work since we got assigned, and even though I work in a mall that's pretty much the Mecca of beauty shopping (Sephora, LUSH, Body Shop, L'Occitane, Kiehls, Origins, Aveda, MAC, Bare Minerals, so many more!) I haven't had any time yet. I feel like I can't leave my store to go look on my break because I may never come back! LOL.
Nope!  I am still doing a lot of planning in my head and filling online shopping carts.  I do not want to make a choice and then find something better the next day.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am so excited to get makeup items as a gift. I have never gotten to this as a gift. I am anxious to see what my santee comes up with. I hoping for some extras. I think those are so fun.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 18, 2013)

I too am a cryer! Yesterday I cried because my 5 year old read an entire Dr. Seuss book to me, one that I would read to him when he was a baby. I have full on ugly cry when I hear "Somewhere over the Rainbow" by IZ, not because it was my wedding song, but because I would rock my baby boys to sleep with that song, and now they are older..I cry watching videos of two legged dogs, I cried when I got my SS assignment, I cry every time I go to Disney/Universal...Ugh, if I wore mascara it would most definitely need to be waterproof. I'm just so full of love, rainbows, and lollipops-hehe!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too am a cryer! Yesterday I cried because my 5 year old read an entire Dr. Seuss book to me, one that I would read to him when he was a baby. I have full on ugly cry when I hear "Somewhere over the Rainbow" by IZ, not because it was my wedding song, but because I would rock my baby boys to sleep with that song, and now they are older..I cry watching videos of two legged dogs, I cried when I got my SS assignment, I cry every time I go to Disney/Universal...Ugh, if I wore mascara it would most definitely need to be waterproof. I'm just so full of love, rainbows, and lollipops-hehe!!
Ok--I think we all need tissues in our boxes!  Big hug!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

I got really excited and started to wonder "OMG which mall is this??!!" Then I realized my mall has those same exact stores. The grass is always greener, right?



> Am I the ONLY one that hasn't started shopping yet?! Well...I've shopped in my mind. Lol. I haven't had a day off work since we got assigned, and even though I work in a mall that's pretty much the Mecca of beauty shopping (Sephora, LUSH, Body Shop, L'Occitane, Kiehls, Origins, Aveda, MAC, Bare Minerals, so many more!) I haven't had any time yet. I feel like I can't leave my store to go look on my break because I may never come back! LOL.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2013)

I cry at happy things. This morning, I made the mistake of listening to a story about Batkid while walking to work. Flat-out bawling. Even just *thinking* about how the whole city pitched in is making me tear up right now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

> I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...


 This! I cry when I'm upset and it makes it very difficult in situations where I need a solution quickly.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...


 That happens to me. I want to explain why I'm mad but I can't get words out because I'm crying.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...
Omg I do the same thing and I HATE it!! It makes me even more mad that I'm crying, because I'm mad lol. My mom is the same way too.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...
I do this, and it makes me more mad!  People don't get that I am REALLY angry because I'm crying!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...
Omg I do the same thing and I HATE it!! It makes me even more mad that I'm crying, because I'm mad lol. My mom is the same way too.

lol, I'm glad there are more of us out there!

It's the worst when you're fighting/arguing with someone, and you cry, and you KNOW they're thinking they won because they hurt your feelings, but you're like "YOU DIDN'T HURT ME, DAMNIT, YOU PISSED ME OFF!!" (I have 5 brothers...this happened ALL THE TIME when I was younger...)


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do this, and it makes me more mad!  People don't get that I am REALLY angry because I'm crying!

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...
This happens to me too!  it is so frustrating!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 18, 2013)

Done. and Done. SS shopping complete. Well, except some extras. I don't know if I should laugh (at the uber quickness i completed this challenge with) or cry (because I have to stop shopping.) I get so carried away shopping for someone who loves makeup! Secret Santa is seriously making me high.... but it's going to be a total buzzkill when all the pretties show up and I have to tell myself they're not mine. Dang it, I knew I should've purchased two of everything!! But, my sweet santee, you are getting over half of alllllll the goodies on your wish list!! Budget? What budget?


----------



## BagLady (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are you guys doing for extras? I'm going shopping today &amp; would appreciate any suggestions.
I bought an extra at etsy and I just know once i receive it I'm going to want to keep it.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...


THIS! People who know me will attest -- when I'm crying... someone better watch out because I'm FURIOUS. It's like I get so overwhelmed with anger that tears come out rather that words... maybe that's a good thing though. Because at that point, my tears are silent, but my words would be very audible, very vulgar, and probably downright mean. hahaha.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought an extra at etsy and I just know once i receive it I'm going to want to keep it. 
I've been scoping out etsy for extras too lol I keep telling myself that I have bought enough but I can't help but look.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

This is my crying face...


----------



## BagLady (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been scoping out etsy for extras too lol I keep telling myself that I have bought enough but I can't help but look.
I love etsy. seriously addicting. i had to force myself to not log on a few months ago because I was spending way too much time and $$ on it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm the same way! I have my wish page but it's still empty. I can't figure out what to write and I hate asking for things.

I've been putting it off but today I needed a happy distraction, my husband's vacation ended and he flew back overseas today





Sorry to hear that


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Must.Stop.Shopping!  Ran to World Market at lunch just to "browse" and ended up with a bag of extras for my santees.  Oops!


----------



## slinka (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Done. and Done.

SS shopping complete. Well, except some extras.
I don't know if I should laugh (at the uber quickness i completed this challenge with) or cry (because I have to stop shopping.) I get so carried away shopping for someone who loves makeup! Secret Santa is seriously making me high.... but it's going to be a total buzzkill when all the pretties show up and I have to tell myself they're not mine. Dang it, I knew I should've purchased two of everything!!

But, my sweet santee, you are getting over half of alllllll the goodies on your wish list!! Budget? What budget?
What a lucky gal! She's gonna be so thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ugh...After I had my second kid it's like my hormone-emotions never went normal- I'll cry at like, McDonald's commercials. And damn those starving children/ASPCA commercials. I just wanna help all of the little kids and puppies




And since I'm so see-through casper white, my crying (or any emotion face) entails me turning beet-red. It ain't cute. lol


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2013)

Where were you guys when I was growing up?!  I think if I had had a group like this to relate to my teen years would have been sooooooo much better.  LOL.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

> What a lucky gal! She's gonna be so thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ugh...After I had my second kid it's like my hormone-emotions never went normal- I'll cry at like, McDonald's commercials. And damn those starving children/ASPCA commercials. I just wanna help all of the little kids and puppies :scared: And since I'm so see-through casper white, my crying (or any emotion face) entails me turning beet-red. It ain't cute. lol


 Same here, you know how Macy's does the family dinner commercial with all the celebrities? I cry every time. I also cannot watch the movie brave without crying the ENTIRE time. It's funny to me because my mom used to always get mad and say I had no soul because I would never cry about anything. I can count on one hand how many times I cried between the ages of 5-17. Now I cry constantly, I blame my 3 year old.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here, you know how Macy's does the family dinner commercial with all the celebrities? I cry every time. I also cannot watch the movie brave without crying the ENTIRE time. It's funny to me because my mom used to always get mad and say I had no soul because I would never cry about anything. I can count on one hand how many times I cried between the ages of 5-17. Now I cry constantly, I blame my 3 year old.
That's exactly how I was until I was 18ish.  Never cried.  Now, it happens for all sorts of reasons.  Wish I had a child to blame ;-)


----------



## slinka (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol, what's the most hilarious, is that I'm covered in not-so-feminine tattoos and have a lot of piercings. I don't *look* like I'd cry at a father and son playing with water guns on a commercial...but alas.... =p


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's exactly how I was until I was 18ish.  Never cried.  Now, it happens for all sorts of reasons.  Wish I had a child to blame ;-)
AHH. Same. The spotlight the news did on BatKid? Cried. That buzzfeed where they showed gifs of members of the military coming home? Cried while eating a sandwich in a very public space right before a test. I don't have a kid to blame, I think college turned me into a cryer.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am totally done shopping everything is wrapped packed and ready to go. My actuall cost was about 40-50 plus I used about 60 is credit and gc's. I was really depressed yesterday and self medicated with shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

My dear Secret Santee:

My boyfriend saw the piles of samples and other applicable goodies that I have set aside in our apartment for you. He has since decided that you will also need coffee and other treats from Starbucks. I really hope you have a nice mail carrier because this box is gonna be bulky!

-Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS. If anyone needs an elf on the shelf , just hit me up. Everyone knows that MUT is 100x more fun than writing a paper.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here, you know how Macy's does the family dinner commercial with all the celebrities? I cry every time. I also cannot watch the movie brave without crying the ENTIRE time. It's funny to me because my mom used to always get mad and say I had no soul because I would never cry about anything. I can count on one hand how many times I cried between the ages of 5-17. Now I cry constantly, I blame my 3 year old.


Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's exactly how I was until I was 18ish.  Never cried.  Now, it happens for all sorts of reasons.  Wish I had a child to blame ;-)


Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AHH. Same. The spotlight the news did on BatKid? Cried. That buzzfeed where they showed gifs of members of the military coming home? Cried while eating a sandwich in a very public space right before a test. I don't have a kid to blame, I think college turned me into a cryer. 
This was me!  I never cried as a tween/teenager.  The while I was pregnant with my DD, I would cry at everything!  It never went away and now DD is almost 17!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dear Secret Santee:

My boyfriend saw the piles of samples and other applicable goodies that I have set aside in our apartment for you. He has since decided that you will also need coffee and other treats from Starbucks. I really hope you have a nice mail carrier because this box is gonna be bulky!

-Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS. If anyone needs an elf on the shelf , just hit me up. Everyone knows that MUT is 100x more fun than writing a paper.
Would you please ask your boyfriend if he can snag some of those yummy caramel brulee nuggets and send some my way. I would just shake the container into my mouth!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dear Secret Santee:

My boyfriend saw the piles of samples and other applicable goodies that I have set aside in our apartment for you. He has since decided that you will also need coffee and other treats from Starbucks. I really hope you have a nice mail carrier because this box is gonna be bulky!

-Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS. If anyone needs an elf on the shelf , just hit me up. Everyone knows that MUT is 100x more fun than writing a paper.

I love me some Starbucks lol What an awesome boyfriend to join in on the SS!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am totally done shopping everything is wrapped packed and ready to go. My actuall cost was about 40-50 plus I used about 60 is credit and gc's. I was really depressed yesterday and self medicated with shopping.





I can't wait to wrap all of the presents once they get here! Are you mailing yours out soon then or are you going to wait until time gets closer?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just placed an order with Ulta for my SS and my nail SS!  The order pushed me over 2,000 reward points!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 18, 2013)

@usofjessamerica don't even remind me of that paper I have due this week. 

@KellyKaye that picture pretty much sums it up!

However, I do believe that @slinka and I might have the same problem with turning red when mad crying. I hate fighting in general because of my stress levels. My old boss at work had pissed e off one day that I had to go to my office because I was mad and crying. And i know I turn red to where people ask me if I feel ok.

By the way, i still love hearing about everyones shopping experiences!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

> Just placed an order with Ulta for my SS and my nail SS! Â The order pushed me over 2,000 reward points! Â


 Wowza!!!! Now you can get yourself something for free!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dear Secret Santee:

My boyfriend saw the piles of samples and other applicable goodies that I have set aside in our apartment for you. He has since decided that you will also need coffee and other treats from Starbucks. I really hope you have a nice mail carrier because this box is gonna be bulky!

-Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS. If anyone needs an elf on the shelf , just hit me up. Everyone knows that MUT is 100x more fun than writing a paper.

HEHE, my hubby is the same way. I told him the price limit when he was here he looked me in the eye and said we can do better than that and then let me torture him with billions of products on multiple websites.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

I didn't know where else to post this, so I thought I'd share it here.  I subscribe to Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox and Julep, I also order things on-line from Amazon and Ulta, among other stores.  My friend works in the office next to mine and last week she made a comment about all the orders I receive at work, I didn't think anything of it and let it go.  Then today her son was at the office and she says to him, "This is Jessica, you know the one with the shopping problem."  I didn't say anything, but I was like WTF?  Do I make comments about her choices, um, no.  It just irritated the crap out of me!


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 18, 2013)

So... I just found this thread after stalking my santee!  It may be too late, but I suppose I should post my responses to the questionnaire just in case.  And if you're my SS and have already bought me a ton of mascara and peanuts, no worries!  I'll still appreciate the thought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

In general, purple and teal.  For make-up, I usually stick to neutrals... brown eyeliner and eye shadow, a neutral gloss.  Boring, I know!
 
*What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?*

Mostly teal, grey, and brown in the living room, yellow and green in the bedroom.
 
*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

Most of my make-up is currently from Mary Kay, only because my sister sells it.  But I'm not particularly attached to that brand.  I'm actually looking for make-up that's more natural.  For other beauty products I use mainly Juice Beauty.
 
*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*
* a)prefer everything wrapped individually
or
B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at*
 
*AND would you prefer to:
 
a) open each gift slowly and methodically
or
B) tear everything open like a mad woman*
 

a and a

*What scents do you like:*

Lilac, vanilla, other fruity and floral scents

*What scents do you not like:*

Cinnamon... like the Big Red gum kind of cinnamon

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

Mascara.  I have really sensitive eyes and I can never wear mascara without getting the urge to rub my eyes every five seconds.

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

Does lip balm count?  I usually put vaseline, epicuren, or mor lip macaron on my lips every day.

*What colors do you avoid:*

Bright colors.

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

Natural.

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

I appreciate the thought, but I'm super paranoid about unsealed stuff.  I've thrown away new nail polish remover before because it wasn't sealed, and then my husband was like, "um, I don't think those ever come with a seal on them."  Lol.

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

I love accessories or food items!  Things like scarves, arm warmers, leggings, gold-tone jewelry.  With regard to food items, I love baked goods, sour candy, marshmallows, dark chocolate (no nuts though).  

*What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)*

Lip balm.

*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???*

A new brush for applying powder... I've been using a broken one for way, way too long now.

*What's in your purse right now?*

Tons of receipts, coupons, and other garbage I have yet to throw away, Gerber puffs, keys, lavanila spray, pinch mini-mergency kit, mor lip macaron, vaseline, a pair of underwear, wallet, tampons... and now I think I'm motivated to finally clean out my purse.

*What is your favorite holiday?*

Christmas.

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?*

Brownies, cookies (especially molasses, sugar, and snickerdoodle), red velvet cake, Vosges peppermint chocolate, sour candy.

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

Anything with peanut butter or nuts.

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

Juice blemish clearing powder.

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

Running, painting, comic books.

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

Quickly approaching the big 3-0!

*Do you like coffee or tea?*

Don't drink coffee anymore, should drink more tea but don't currently.  More of a hot chocolate kind of gal.

*Do you have any pets?*

A couple of poodles.

*You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*

Whatever is most expensive of course!  I want to WIN!  What's the Sephora equivalent of whole turkeys and diapers?

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Black, followed by purple.

*What subs do you get?*

Currently just Popsugar and Graze.  Used to have Ipsy, a bunch of other food ones, and birchbox (for the hubby) but canceled them recently.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 18, 2013)

> HEHE, my hubby is the same way. I told him the price limit when he was here he looked me in the eye and said we can do better than that and then let me torture him with billions of products on multiple websites.


Good man! That ones a definite keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mentioned doing this Secret Santa thing to my husband but he wont remember. I think he asked what I was reading on my phone so intensely these past couple weeks (keeping up with this thread) and I must have told him several times. LOL I can just see it now, I'll be packing it up and he will ask what I'm doing and I'll tell him I've told him a million times and he will claim I haven't. Yup, happens all the time. He's a giant forgetful child. But I love him.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't know where else to post this, so I thought I'd share it here.  I subscribe to Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox and Julep, I also order things on-line from Amazon and Ulta, among other stores.  My friend works in the office next to mine and last week she made a comment about all the orders I receive at work, I didn't think anything of it and let it go.  Then today her son was at the office and she says to him, "This is Jessica, you know the one with the shopping problem."  I didn't say anything, but I was like WTF?  Do I make comments about her choices, um, no.  It just irritated the crap out of me!  

Would you like me to come beat her up for you?   You can return the favor with my co-workers who don't understand the "don't bother me, I have auditors here."


----------



## lovepink (Nov 18, 2013)

> My dear Secret Santee: My boyfriend saw the piles of samples and other applicable goodies that I have set aside in our apartment for you. He has since decided that you will also need coffee and other treats from Starbucks. I really hope you have a nice mail carrier because this box is gonna be bulky! -Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PS. If anyone needs an elf on the shelf , just hit me up. Everyone knows that MUT is 100x more fun than writing a paper.


 Wow he's a keeper! And how lucky for your SS! In other SS related news got confirmation from BB my order is shipping! I have a USPS tracking number so here's hoping it cones USPS and not newgistics! But I ordered sl early just in case it does come newgistics! I still need to buy wrapping paper but most of the main gift is done! Is it Dec 1st? I wanna mail it!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Good man! That ones a definite keeper




I mentioned doing this Secret Santa thing to my husband but he wont remember. I think he asked what I was reading on my phone so intensely these past couple weeks (keeping up with this thread) and I must have told him several times. LOL I can just see it now, I'll be packing it up and he will ask what I'm doing and I'll tell him I've told him a million times and he will claim I haven't. Yup, happens all the time. He's a giant forgetful child. But I love him.
Oh he has those moments too but he's so sweet to me I can forgive him.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Good man! That ones a definite keeper



I mentioned doing this Secret Santa thing to my husband but he wont remember. I think he asked what I was reading on my phone so intensely these past couple weeks (keeping up with this thread) and I must have told him several times. LOL I can just see it now, I'll be packing it up and he will ask what I'm doing and I'll tell him I've told him a million times and he will claim I haven't. Yup, happens all the time. He's a giant forgetful child. But I love him.
Lol our husbands are one in the same! I can tell my husband something a million times but it goes in one ear and out the next lol.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 18, 2013)

womp womp. while STILL shopping for my SS, even though I said I was done (what is wrongggggggggggg with me) I found a 21 Drops Quick Fix Gift Set at Sephora. I'm resisting and added it to my list. Ohhhh the torture.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 18, 2013)

> I cry at happy things. This morning, I made the mistake of listening to a story about Batkid while walking to work. Flat-out bawling. Even just *thinking* about how the whole city pitched in is making me tear up right now.


 Wasnt that so amazing?! I'm really close to the city.. about 45 min north of sf.. and san fran is where I grew up. I watched the news stories about this and cried so much and felt such pride because sf will always be my home. Pretty cool stuff


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't have a Crumbs near me! *tears*
I've never even heard of Crumbs, actually, but I've heard of Sprinkles! don't have one of those around me either. Sigh. We did, however, just get a Panera Bread about 2 months ago, and I am IN LOVE.
BEAR CLAW!!! It has a little bit of marzripan somewhere in it but it's awesome... so are their cookies. I worked at a Panera once. We broke up after one month. It was a mutual acceptance that we were not right for each other, but Panera always has a place in my heart~

I don't think I've been to a Sprinkles but it sounds familiar. Crumbs has like Costco sized muffin cupcakes. 

I want to go to Louisiana only because you make it sound like the most delicious foods are waiting for me there. Food adventures!!!

The red velvet cupcakes at Sprinkles are the BEST red velvet that I've had (including cupcakes from noteworthy bakers in NYC like Crumbs, Magnolia, Two Little Red Hens).





Sorry, I haven't been too active on MUT in the past couple days (I had family visit this weekend), so I'm just catching up on ~200 posts in this thread! I have my Secret Santee's wishlist saved (I hope it doesn't change drastically in the next couple weeks) and I'm excited to start shopping! I almost bought everything this past weekend, but thought it might be wise to wait for potential sales (I love a good deal).


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... I just found this thread after stalking my santee!  It may be too late, but I suppose I should post my responses to the questionnaire just in case.  And if you're my SS and have already bought me a ton of mascara and peanuts, no worries!  I'll still appreciate the thought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

In general, purple and teal.  For make-up, I usually stick to neutrals... brown eyeliner and eye shadow, a neutral gloss.  Boring, I know!
 
*What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?*

Mostly teal, grey, and brown in the living room, yellow and green in the bedroom.
 
*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

Most of my make-up is currently from Mary Kay, only because my sister sells it.  But I'm not particularly attached to that brand.  I'm actually looking for make-up that's more natural.  For other beauty products I use mainly Juice Beauty.
 
*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*
* a)prefer everything wrapped individually
or
B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at*
 
*AND would you prefer to:
 
a) open each gift slowly and methodically
or
B) tear everything open like a mad woman*
 

a and a

*What scents do you like:*

Lilac, vanilla, other fruity and floral scents

*What scents do you not like:*

Cinnamon... like the Big Red gum kind of cinnamon

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

Mascara.  I have really sensitive eyes and I can never wear mascara without getting the urge to rub my eyes every five seconds.

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

Does lip balm count?  I usually put vaseline, epicuren, or mor lip macaron on my lips every day.

*What colors do you avoid:*

Bright colors.

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

Natural.

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

I appreciate the thought, but I'm super paranoid about unsealed stuff.  I've thrown away new nail polish remover before because it wasn't sealed, and then my husband was like, "um, I don't think those ever come with a seal on them."  Lol.

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

I love accessories or food items!  Things like scarves, arm warmers, leggings, gold-tone jewelry.  With regard to food items, I love baked goods, sour candy, marshmallows, dark chocolate (no nuts though).  

*What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)*

Lip balm.

*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???*

A new brush for applying powder... I've been using a broken one for way, way too long now.

*What's in your purse right now?*

Tons of receipts, coupons, and other garbage I have yet to throw away, Gerber puffs, keys, lavanila spray, pinch mini-mergency kit, mor lip macaron, vaseline, a pair of underwear, wallet, tampons... and now I think I'm motivated to finally clean out my purse.

*What is your favorite holiday?*

Christmas.

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?*

Brownies, cookies (especially molasses, sugar, and snickerdoodle), red velvet cake, Vosges peppermint chocolate, sour candy.

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

Anything with peanut butter or nuts.

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

Juice blemish clearing powder.

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

Running, painting, comic books.

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

Quickly approaching the big 3-0!

*Do you like coffee or tea?*

Don't drink coffee anymore, should drink more tea but don't currently.  More of a hot chocolate kind of gal.

*Do you have any pets?*

A couple of poodles.

*You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*

Whatever is most expensive of course!  I want to WIN!  What's the Sephora equivalent of whole turkeys and diapers?

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Black, followed by purple.

*What subs do you get?*

Currently just Popsugar and Graze.  Used to have Ipsy, a bunch of other food ones, and birchbox (for the hubby) but canceled them recently.


 If you were my secret santa, please feel free to send me a few of your poodles! I love oodles and oodles of poodles!!!


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you were my secret santa, please feel free to send me a few of your poodles! I love oodles and oodles of poodles!!!

Well, they're toy poodles so they would probably fit in the box, lol.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As far as quantity, I really don't care! And I honestly don't think it's about that. I think as long as it shows that you looked at that person and put some thought into what she might like, you'll be golden.  I have some extras I will be throwing in if it seems like those extras will suit my person, but whether I go with one or two main items or a few smaller ones totally depends on who I get and what they like!  And I think most people will be over the moon just at getting a thoughtful surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I completely agree! to me its not about how much the person spends its  about the thought that goes into it.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 18, 2013)

> I can't wait to wrap all of the presents once they get here! Are you mailing yours out soon then or are you going to wait until time gets closer?


 One item was already shipped and I will ship the other wed or fri. So I don't get busy and forget


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks y'all. This is my first real SS (as you can probably tell).
Me too!


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Nov 18, 2013)

All that I did was update my profile with general likes and vague preferences. There's nothing specific I really have in mind, and honestly, I would rather be surprised.  I know that's not very helpful, but I like a surprise more than I like getting something in particular that I requested.  I am very open-minded when it comes to cosmetics, and I am happy to try pretty much anything.  I would like to get something that my SS likes herself or just something random to try out.  So I am probably one of the unhelpful giftees that someone on here has mentioned.  My apologies.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 18, 2013)

> > Â  I didn't know where else to post this, so I thought I'd share it here. Â I subscribe to Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox and Julep, I also order things on-line from Amazon and Ulta, among other stores. Â My friend works in the office next to mine and last week she made a comment about all the orders I receive at work, I didn't think anything of it and let it go. Â Then today her son was at the office and she says to him, "This is Jessica, you know the one with the shopping problem." Â I didn't say anything, but I was like WTF? Â Do I make comments about her choices, um, no. Â It just irritated the crap out of me! Â
> 
> 
> Would you like me to come beat her up for you?Â Â  You can return the favor with my co-workers who don't understand the "don't bother me, I have auditors here."


 Ooo I can be the auditor and glare at her.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dear Secret Santee:

My boyfriend saw the piles of samples and other applicable goodies that I have set aside in our apartment for you. He has since decided that you will also need coffee and other treats from Starbucks. I really hope you have a nice mail carrier because this box is gonna be bulky!

-Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS. If anyone needs an elf on the shelf , just hit me up. Everyone knows that MUT is 100x more fun than writing a paper.
Your boyfriend sounds like the bomb.  I was with mine on Saturday night and instead of paying attention was stalking my santee on my phone and making notes on a sheet of paper.  He finally asked what I was doing and when I told him, he couldn't wrap his head around why I'd be shopping for and trading makeup with strangers.  I said yall aren't really strangers.  Then he was baffled by the fact that his seemingly low maintenance girlfriend hangs out on makeup forums.  Can you get yours to talk to mine?!?


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your boyfriend sounds like the bomb.  I was with mine on Saturday night and instead of paying attention was stalking my santee on my phone and making notes on a sheet of paper.  He finally asked what I was doing and when I told him, he couldn't wrap his head around why I'd be shopping for and trading makeup with strangers.  I said yall aren't really strangers.  Then he was baffled by the fact that his seemingly low maintenance girlfriend hangs out on makeup forums.  Can you get yours to talk to mine?!?
OMG I'm pretty sure the girls here know me better than people I know IRL.

Side note: all my hello kitty perfume came in, YAY! I wish it had been a SS box but still fun.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 18, 2013)

> Your boyfriend sounds like the bomb. Â I was with mine on Saturday night and instead of paying attention was stalking my santee on my phone and making notes on a sheet of paper. Â He finally asked what I was doing and when I told him, he couldn't wrap his head around why I'd be shopping for and trading makeup with strangers. Â I said yall aren't really strangers. Â Then he was baffled by the fact that his seemingly low maintenance girlfriend hangs out on makeup forums. Â Can you get yours to talk to mine?!?


 Loveeeee that you're taking notes! I am too. Printed out my santees wish list and some survey things from this thread and have been taking notes and writing down ideas. But have yet to start the actual shopping. I want to put a lot of thought into what I'm buying and will probably not buy things all in one trip but over several trips. And I'm still WATCHING my Santee, LOL Oh so creepy and fun! I *wonder* if my SS is watching me too!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your boyfriend sounds like the bomb.  I was with mine on Saturday night and instead of paying attention was stalking my santee on my phone and making notes on a sheet of paper.  He finally asked what I was doing and when I told him, he couldn't wrap his head around why I'd be shopping for and trading makeup with strangers.  I said yall aren't really strangers.  Then he was baffled by the fact that his seemingly low maintenance girlfriend hangs out on makeup forums.  Can you get yours to talk to mine?!?
My husband couldn't wrap his head around it either!  He was saying he has been on many forums and he has never seen one do a secret santa.  I pointed out that he had never been on a forum with many women.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband couldn't wrap his head around it either!  He was saying he has been on many forums and he has never seen one do a secret santa.  I pointed out that he had never been on a forum with many women.  
Glad I'm not alone.  And GOOD RESPONSE!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 18, 2013)

> OMG I'm pretty sure the girls here know me better than people I know IRL. Side note: all my hello kitty perfume came in, YAY! I wish it had been a SS box but still fun.


 IRL Lol! This IS my real life. MUT has become part of my everyday. I don't do much else but work, gym and play with my kitties. I'm too tired for any sort of social life. I did enough of that in college.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my goodness, lol, I was thinking of the Sugar lip balm. I never tried this perfume.
I was thinking of the Fresh Sugar lip balm too.

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of my shopping is not over!  I am so torn!  My lovely lady has a specific item on her wishlist, which I already own, which doesn't make any difference, except, I own another item, which is better and I'm torn between getting her what she asked for, or getting her the item I like better.  They are similar items, and we seem to have similar tastes.  
I'm happy with dupes of things on my wishlist.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I'd waited to place my order because I got more info and I now there are a couple more things I want to add...ahh...making myself wait until I get what I already ordered and see where I'm at...
This is want I'm afraid of. I used their trade lists but I hope that if they create a wishlist that it isn't too different. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dear Secret Santee:

My boyfriend saw the piles of samples and other applicable goodies that I have set aside in our apartment for you. He has since decided that you will also need coffee and other treats from Starbucks. I really hope you have a nice mail carrier because this box is gonna be bulky!

-Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS. If anyone needs an elf on the shelf , just hit me up. Everyone knows that MUT is 100x more fun than writing a paper.
I LOVE coffee! Coffee is getting me through this week.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't know where else to post this, so I thought I'd share it here.  I subscribe to Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox and Julep, I also order things on-line from Amazon and Ulta, among other stores.  My friend works in the office next to mine and last week she made a comment about all the orders I receive at work, I didn't think anything of it and let it go.  Then today her son was at the office and she says to him, *"This is Jessica, you know the one with the shopping problem." * I didn't say anything, but I was like WTF?  Do I make comments about her choices, um, no.  It just irritated the crap out of me!  
I would be ticked. Some (non-MUT) women can be evil.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

I've never been a social person, I can't seem to mesh well with people. So yea, I guess this would be my social life.


----------



## Boots (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm just going to poke my head in here and watch you folks swap! When I first saw this Secret Santa stuff, I was not even close to 50 posts, and sad that I forgot about it till now! So, I'm just gonna subscribe and watch! Hope you all get some awesome gifts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome! That's what I did last year. It was still fun


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Mmhmm...I moved here nearly 4 years ago. All of my friends are at least an hour and a half away, and people here are just...well...a bit different than I"m used to, and I don't have much of anything in common with most of them. So this is totally my social life, these days!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boots (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you!

Part of the fun of this site is watching and seeing what people get in their sub boxes and other things. It's all about living vicariously through them! Haha.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 18, 2013)

> My husband couldn't wrap his head around it either! Â He was saying he has been on many forums and he has never seen one do a secret santa. Â I pointed out that he had never been on a forum with many women. Â


 My husband always teases me about "tweaking out on makeuptalk" lol and last night when I was chatting to him about the secret santa thing he just shook his head. He doesn't get it at all lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 18, 2013)

> My husband couldn't wrap his head around it either! Â He was saying he has been on many forums and he has never seen one do a secret santa. Â I pointed out that he had never been on a forum with many women. Â


 Silly men! Some of them just don't understand! I just like to equate my spending on boxes to their spending on games--and my MUT ladies to their online gaming friends!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 18, 2013)

I know what you guys mean. I've lived in Chicago for almost 5 years now, but I still have no friends. Having a 2 year old doesn't exactly help my social life. I just feel at home here. I love all of you! &lt;3


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

> I know what you guys mean. I've lived in Chicago for almost 5 years now, but I still have no friends. Having a 2 year old doesn't exactly help my social life. I just feel at home here. I love all of you! &lt;3


 Aww! To quote @kellykaye- WE LOVE YOU, TOO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know what you guys mean. I've lived in Chicago for almost 5 years now, but I still have no friends. Having a 2 year old doesn't exactly help my social life. I just feel at home here. I love all of you! &lt;3
Having a 3 year old doesn't help my social life either.... It is okay though, she is a lot of fun and I actually like her compared to most humanity. But we all love each other here!


----------



## donutbaby (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...
I'm a mad crier, too and also a stressed crier!  I'm an assistant manager at my work and have had a lot of issues with balancing my out of control crying with being a professional adult and let me tell you -- it's harder than it sounds!  My coworkers all (somehow) respect me, though, and like to joke around with me:  "wow, V -- you haven't cried in a few weeks!"  



  I'm also a sad crier and a happy crier, though.  Maybe I just LIKE crying, lol!


----------



## donutbaby (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the "add something from your town" idea!! Santee -- be prepared to get some freeze dried ice cream (aka astronaut food!) from the Rocket City!!
I *love *freeze-dried ice cream!  It reminds me of going to the science center as a kid but luckily REI sells it so I can still occasionally get my fix


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mmhmm! This will be my only present this year so I am just excited to have something to open!
Lol same here! My hubs is deployed so this is all I'm getting this year, well I guess and whatever I add into my cart while shopping for my SS haha

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear that.




Thank you, it's hard and the second time it has happened and four years, which is really annoying but at least I get to talk to him a bunch so that helps =]


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yay all my SS's gifts have shipped!! I can't wait to get them, even if they aren't for me! The excitement is killing me LOL


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Send me all the chocolate and all the crispycakes!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Also, I love including snacks in my trades and would love to include something in my Secret Santee's gift box (unless she/he explicitly states 'no delicious snacks'). So, I'm just going to throw it out there that I could get my hands on goodies in NYC (such as, but not limited to):

- Crispycakes
- Fat witch brownies
- Momofuku cookies
- Trader Joe's anything (I'm partial to the chocolate covered potato chips) 

So, I hope that my Secret Santee is not on a diet and includes a snack wish list!  





I can't even explain how happy I'd be to have snacks with my gift. FAT WITCH BROWNIES? I don't even know what that is, but I know I want one.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 18, 2013)

So this just happened...




These are the things I was talking about, they're delicious. Thank goodness I started Insanity today ðŸ˜’


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mmhmm...I moved here nearly 4 years ago. All of my friends are at least an hour and a half away, and people here are just...well...a bit different than I"m used to, and I don't have much of anything in common with most of them. So this is totally my social life, these days!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I know how you feel! I moved to Atlanta from Michigan three years ago for school, all my family is still up north  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Everyone down here thinks I sound like I'm from Canada and I'm a super witch because I'm just northern and don't say "bless your heart" and "y'all".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I just hang out with my dog and my bf...granted I like my dog more than I like most people


----------



## tulosai (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this just happened... 





These are the things I was talking about, they're delicious. Thank goodness I started Insanity today ðŸ˜’
Oooooh.  I WANT.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know what you guys mean. I've lived in Chicago for almost 5 years now, but I still have no friends. Having a 2 year old doesn't exactly help my social life. I just feel at home here. I love all of you! &lt;3
Yeah, I am from Chicago, but have been in DC going on 5 years  myself.  I made some friends when I first moved here but all of them have moved away (I was here for school) and I'm terribly lonely.  I work crazy hours (always 10+ hrs a day though I try hard to avoid work on weekends) and my bf lives all the way across the country.  It is pretty sad some days.  This is part of why I'm glad to have found the forum.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've never had a macaron but I've always wanted to try on. I beg my secret Santa, please make my macaron dreams come true.

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never had a macaroon before lol!!
You ladies must have macarons!!! they are seriously amazing.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you're my SS you should just send me $25 in NYC food stuffs and pictures of fun NYC things. I'm being dead serious. I was in NYC for a hot minute when I was in NJ on business this summer but I didn't get to do anything fun. If I could be anyone Id be Nicolette Mason because she's fabulous, lives in NY, and eats macarons.

I'm never going to be successful in my ~life style change~ at this rate. Worth it. NYC food. Macarons. Oh Lordy. Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Ha - when I was typing up the original list of potential NYC goodies, I actually included Laduree macaroons. However, I decided to delete it from the list because honestly, I'm afraid that those wouldn't ship well.

Absolutely - I would love frolicking around the city while gathering yummy foodstuff and documenting it all in pictures!

Oh my goodness, you would love Macaron Day in NYC (it originated in Paris, but a NYC baker decided to bring the tradition to NYC a few years ago) - it's FREE macarons at over a dozen NYC bakeries. 





When is this? must plan my next trip back home around this date!  I usually make a trip to Financier and buy macarons whenever  I go home. They sell really good ones here in Germany too. I am just a fiend for sweets.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

> So this just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the things I was talking about, they're delicious. Thank goodness I started Insanity today ðŸ˜’


 I WANT TO ROLL AROUND IN THAT CART!!!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 18, 2013)

Ha! Insanity!! I got the 20 minute insanity workout. I was in pain, I was tasting blood, and I was so desperate for water that I was drinking straight from the kitchen faucet!! Good times!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

> Ha! Insanity!! I got the 20 minute insanity workout. I was in pain, I was tasting blood, and I was so desperate for water that I was drinking straight from the kitchen faucet!! Good times!


 I did one month of Insanity. I couldn't complete month 2 because my back and hip were acting up and it's really terrible if you have any hip problems. Sooo basically half the time I was having to modify everything. It sucked. Now I do suspension training which is so fun!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha! Insanity!! I got the 20 minute insanity workout. I was in pain, I was tasting blood, and I was so desperate for water that I was drinking straight from the kitchen faucet!! Good times!
I just did the first fit test today... I had such a rough week last week and was just so physically/mentally/emotionally drained that I started to cry mid workout. Then I just laughed, then cried more. Then went to Target and got a ton of fatty food. It's definitely going to work for me... not lol


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 18, 2013)

> So this just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the things I was talking about, they're delicious. Thank goodness I started Insanity today ðŸ˜’


 Funny, I just put those in my target cart and then after wandering around put them back. I'm trying hard to lose weight I gained from stress at work and its really no fun.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Those white chocolate ones look good!! Good thing I did back to back spin classes...too tired to go to target to stuff my face!



> So this just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the things I was talking about, they're delicious. Thank goodness I started Insanity today ðŸ˜’


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this just happened... 





These are the things I was talking about, they're delicious. Thank goodness I started Insanity today ðŸ˜’
I just added "go to Target &amp; get Pretzel Crisps" to my errand list for tomorrow.  I have to go to Ulta for a haircut &amp; highlights anyway &amp; Target is really close.  Thanks for showing these, they look great!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 18, 2013)

Oof, I had friends in town for a long weekend from out of state!  I had to skip like 800 posts that I missed since saturday !

Also- IDK if this has been addressed, but if you subscribe to a user (from the button on their profile) are they alerted or is it anonymous? 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did one month of Insanity. I couldn't complete month 2 because my back and hip were acting up and it's really terrible if you have any hip problems. Sooo basically half the time I was having to modify everything. It sucked. Now I do suspension training which is so fun!
One of my good friends works for TRX, and it seems so crazy!  She is always posting pictures of workouts they do in the middle of the work day on the roof of their building.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 18, 2013)

> One of my good friends works for TRX, and it seems so crazy! Â She is always posting pictures of workouts they do in the middle of the work day on the roof of their building.


 It is so much fun! One day I hope to be able to do all of the workout without modifying.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Those white chocolate ones look good!!
Good thing I did back to back spin classes...too tired to go to target to stuff my face!
The white chocolate ones are my favorite


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 18, 2013)

> One of my good friends works for TRX, and it seems so crazy! Â She is always posting pictures of workouts they do in the middle of the work day on the roof of their building.


Not sure, but if you follow me I can tell ya!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 18, 2013)

That quoted only the last part. Odd. Anyways follow me and I will let you know if I am alerted.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My husband couldn't wrap his head around it either!  He was saying he has been on many forums and he has never seen one do a secret santa.  I pointed out that he had never been on a forum with many women.  

My husband always teases me about "tweaking out on makeuptalk" lol and last night when I was chatting to him about the secret santa thing he just shook his head. He doesn't get it at all lol I told a close male friend about MuT SS and he thought I was crazy. He was like "You gave a random stranger your address!?!" and "You spent how much?"

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know what you guys mean. I've lived in Chicago for almost 5 years now, but I still have no friends. Having a 2 year old doesn't exactly help my social life. I just feel at home here. I love all of you! &lt;3
I'm originally from Chicago - born and raised. I'm currently in a neighboring state that begins with an I. I've always been a loner. I have no kids and still don't have a social life. I need a cat to talk to. I'm thinking of moving to Nashville or Denver in the next year.

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha! Insanity!! I got the 20 minute insanity workout. I was in pain, I was tasting blood, and I was so desperate for water that I was drinking straight from the kitchen faucet!! Good times!
I just did the first fit test today... I had such a rough week last week and was just so physically/mentally/emotionally drained that I started to cry mid workout. Then I just laughed, then cried more. Then went to Target and got a ton of fatty food. It's definitely going to work for me... not lol

I almost died doing the fit test. It was my first time working out in like 2 months. I paused the video 10 minutes in and was laying on the floor out of breath and about to cry. I finished the workout eventually. I wanna try it again.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 18, 2013)

> I know how you feel! I moved to Atlanta from Michigan three years ago for school, all my family is still up north  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Everyone down here thinks I sound like I'm from Canada and I'm a super witch because I'm just northern and don't say "bless your heart" and "y'all".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I just hang out with my dog and my bf...granted I like my dog more than I like most peopleÂ :icon_neut


 I'm near Atlanta too! We should have an MUT meetup (I moved here from CA and it is really a culture shock).


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 18, 2013)

Just had to share my idea for a mini stocking filled with little samples! Like they are stocking stuffers! I die. This will be so cute.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm near Atlanta too! We should have an MUT meetup (I moved here from CA and it is really a culture shock).
It certainly is! The slow pace blows my mind, I'm still not used to it! Where are you around Atl? I'm in the Smyrna/Vinings area!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 18, 2013)

> Just had to share my idea for a mini stocking filled with little samples! Like they are stocking stuffers! I die. This will be so cute.


 Super cute!!!!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just had to share my idea for a mini stocking filled with little samples! Like they are stocking stuffers! I die. This will be so cute.
Oooh! I may have to steal that one.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That quoted only the last part. Odd. Anyways follow me and I will let you know if I am alerted.
 Done!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 18, 2013)

> It certainly is! The slow pace blows my mind, I'm still not used to it! Where are you around Atl? I'm in the Smyrna/Vinings area!


 I'm in midtown. I know you didn't ask, but...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I vote meetup at Sephora Lenox or Ulta Buckhead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Heck, meet up and help me shop for my Santee!


----------



## donutbaby (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just had to share my idea for a mini stocking filled with little samples! Like they are stocking stuffers! I die. This will be so cute.
Definitely stealing this idea!  SO cute!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 18, 2013)

> Â Done!


No email or pm. Nothing I can tell!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 18, 2013)

I think we determined that it depends on their settings.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm in midtown. I know you didn't ask, but...






I vote meetup at Sephora Lenox or Ulta Buckhead.



. Heck, meet up and help me shop for my Santee!
Ah Sephora Lenox, that place just blew my bank account last week...





that emoji is totally unrelated... but I just think it's awesome. Yea Atlanta people!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## donutbaby (Nov 18, 2013)

*Survey time!!!  *





*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?* -In general, I like olive green, burgundy, plum, burnt orange and hot pink.  In terms of makeup, I like bright and neutral shadows, bright and matte black liners, and red and pink lippies.
*What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?* -It's a hodge-podge.  I guess those colors listed above, plus a lot of black.

*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?* -I own a ton of Benefit, Julep, and Urban Decay.  But they're my favorites, so I don't mind!
*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*a)prefer everything wrapped individually
*AND would you prefer to:*a) open each gift slowly and methodically

*What scents do you like:* -In terms of perfumes, I like fruity scents (guava, pineapple, mango) and baked-good scents (marshmallow is my #1 favorite!)  I guess I just like smelling like food!  In terms of candles, I like coffee, chai, pumpkin... cozy fall/winter scents!
*What scents do you not like:* -Anything over-the-top floral or musky.  Yuck!
*What makeup item can you not use at all:* -I have no need for bronzer or tanning products (I'm pasty white and enjoy it!)  I also hate liquid eyeliner and am fed up with lip gloss (I have a million and NARS 'Turkish Delight' is the only one that doesn't make my long, mermaid hair stick to it constantly!)
*What makeup item do you use every day:* -Black eyeliner, mascara, lip balm, BB cream, eye primer, eye shadow &amp; lipstick.
*What colors do you avoid:* -Neutral and nude lippies; any bronzer.
*How would you describe your style of makeup?* -I don't pay attention to style or rules.  I wear a lot of cat eyes with bright lips and love experimenting with eyeshadow.  I do things I'm not "supposed to" (blue shadow on blue eyes, for example) all the time.  I like having fun with my makeup!  I love matte lipsticks, OCC lip tars, and other fun lippies.

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?* -I'm kind of a germophobe (no offense!) so I'd love my items to be unused (although sealed is unnecessary!)  I do love samples, though, even foils and fragrance spritzers!
*What kind of extras would make your day?* -Anything, really!  I love candles, fun socks, dog-paraphenelia, BBW Antibacs are great, too!
*What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)* -Urban Decay eyeliner pencil in Perversion; it's my new holy grail and after just two weeks I've already had to sharpen it three times!
*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???* -Algenist (non-retinol) products, maybe NARS blush (I already have Exhibit-A &amp; Orgasm), Aquabrow (in 30)... I always keep a cart full on Sephora, just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*What's in your purse right now?* -More makeup than I know what to do with (Ursula bag with two mini Ipsy bags inside; 1 full of lippies, 1 full of other staples), my wallet, keys, phone, &amp; the Mindy Kaling book!
*What is your favorite holiday?*

-I'm nontheist, so even I mostly like the heathen holidays like Halloween &amp; NYE (lol)!  But I'm also a shopaholic, so I love any excuse to buy gifts (like X-mas).
*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?* -I'm kind of a health nut so aside from Haribo (my #1 favorite!) I try to avoid sweets!  But as stated above, I love things that smell like sweet treats!

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?* -See above.  I really, really don't care for white chocolate, caramel, or fruit + chocolate (together) though.

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?* -Illamasqua lipstick (In Apcololips or Pristine - I'm OBSESSED with getting these!) or Aquabrow in 30.
*What are a few of your hobbies?* -MAKEUP (of course!), reading (memoirs &amp; science stuff), TV marathons (sci-fi and comedies mostly), being a dogmom, drinking copious amounts of coffee, being active...
*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?* -I'll be 29 just ten days before X-mas!
*Do you like coffee or tea?* -YES!  I love both!  I drink roughly a pot of coffee a day (black mostly!) but also enjoy an occasional chai latte or (unsweetened) ice tea.
*Do you have any pets?* -Yes, I have a perfect 4-year-old GSD/pittie mix named Stella &amp; she's my world!
*You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?* -Probably one of those ridiculous Urban Decay sets that cost hundreds of dollars!

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?* -All I wear is skinny jeans, crazy skirts, and I own a cardigan in every color.
*What subs do you get?* -Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox &amp; sometimes Julep, Beauty Army &amp; Pop Sugar.*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*
-Face brushes!  Mine are... pretty dang old!  I also am not missing hand cream but can ALWAYS use more (my hands are like a dragon's skin currently -- blegh!)

Thanks, Santa!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 18, 2013)

For those of you who were thinking of making an emergency kit for your SS, I found a few ideas on Pinterest using a potholder, a button and ziplock bag(s). I plan on hitting up a dollar store and/or Target to try and make one.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 18, 2013)

> Am I the ONLY one that hasn't started shopping yet?! Well...I've shopped in my mind. Lol. I haven't had a day off work since we got assigned, and even though I work in a mall that's pretty much the Mecca of beauty shopping (Sephora, LUSH, Body Shop, L'Occitane, Kiehls, Origins, Aveda, MAC, Bare Minerals, so many more!) I haven't had any time yet. I feel like I can't leave my store to go look on my break because I may never come back! LOL.


 Nope, I promise you are not the only one! Our paychecks are on a weird schedule, and I can't go on my Ulta run until (oh may the Gods help me, I'm scared!) Black Friday. I hope my person will be okay with that--anticipation stinks!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 18, 2013)

> Ah Sephora Lenox, that place just blew my bank account last week... :marchmellow: that emoji is totally unrelated... but I just think it's awesome. Yea Atlanta people!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That sounds great! I am west OTP (near my work). Would love the excuse to hit up Lenox around the holidays bc of the sephora and the sees candy kiosk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 18, 2013)

> For those of you who were thinking of making an emergency kit for your SS, I found a few ideas on Pinterest using a potholder, a button and ziplock bag(s). I plan on hitting up a dollar store and/or Target to try and make one.


 Oh I like. Of course I need another project like I need a hole in the head.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've never had a macaron but I've always wanted to try on. I beg my secret Santa, please make my macaron dreams come true.

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never had a macaroon before lol!!
You ladies must have macarons!!! they are seriously amazing.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you're my SS you should just send me $25 in NYC food stuffs and pictures of fun NYC things. I'm being dead serious. I was in NYC for a hot minute when I was in NJ on business this summer but I didn't get to do anything fun. If I could be anyone Id be Nicolette Mason because she's fabulous, lives in NY, and eats macarons.

I'm never going to be successful in my ~life style change~ at this rate. Worth it. NYC food. Macarons. Oh Lordy. Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Ha - when I was typing up the original list of potential NYC goodies, I actually included Laduree macaroons. However, I decided to delete it from the list because honestly, I'm afraid that those wouldn't ship well.

Absolutely - I would love frolicking around the city while gathering yummy foodstuff and documenting it all in pictures!

Oh my goodness, you would love Macaron Day in NYC (it originated in Paris, but a NYC baker decided to bring the tradition to NYC a few years ago) - it's FREE macarons at over a dozen NYC bakeries. 





When is this? must plan my next trip back home around this date!  I usually make a trip to Financier and buy macarons whenever  I go home. They sell really good ones here in Germany too. I am just a fiend for sweets.

Macaron day in NYC is usually in mid-late March. It happened on March 20th this year. I think that you may need to plan a trip back home this Spring  





BTW - anyone notice the dichotomous chats about food and fitness on this thread recently...I just thought it was amusing (clearly, I'm trying to take over this thread with food chatter)...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just had to share my idea for a mini stocking filled with little samples! Like they are stocking stuffers! I die. This will be so cute.
HA, I already picked up a stocking to do just that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my favorite part of christmas, so I had to!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HA, I already picked up a stocking to do just that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my favorite part of christmas, so I had to!!

Totally thinking of doing this too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I'm pretty sure the girls here know me better than people I know IRL.

Side note: all my hello kitty perfume came in, YAY! I wish it had been a SS box but still fun.
Hello Kitty! yay love when I know other girls like Hello Kitty other than me!


----------



## LolaJay (Nov 18, 2013)

You guys I'm so sad! I've been working 2 jobs and tutoring 3 days a week so I have been spending my nights ignoring my husband and trying to keep up with MUT! And I feel like I'm missing out on the best convos!! (That's what I'm sad about lol, my husband just has to deal with it) I just want my SS to know that I'm SO EXCITE for this! And that I'm totally into it even if I can't keep up because of my 73728 jobs haha. And I have found some time to buy a couple things for my own SS so even my jobs can't stop me! &lt;3


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know what you guys mean. I've lived in Chicago for almost 5 years now, but I still have no friends. Having a 2 year old doesn't exactly help my social life. I just feel at home here. I love all of you! &lt;3
Hi Jamie. I'm in Chicago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wanna get together and grab a coffee some time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know what you guys mean. I've lived in Chicago for almost 5 years now, but I still have no friends. Having a 2 year old doesn't exactly help my social life. I just feel at home here. I love all of you! &lt;3
aww. I've been in Milwaukee for 5 years and since I stayed here for grad school and most of my friends left after graduation its just me, my books, and my very patient boyfriend who is willing to listen to my chattering on and on about make up and the goings on of MUT 



 My schedule is just totally opposite of all of my friends who did stay in the area!

Maybe we can have a Chicago MUT meet up that actually comes to fruition one day (when I'm not studying or pretending to study)

ETA: I asked my boyfriend for a Chicago Date (we usually go when my family is visiting but that mostly includes parking it in chinatown and eating our weight in dim sum) - the last Chicago Date we had was in March! Then, the cold air outside reminded me that a Chicago Date might have to happen after the city freezes over..then thaws.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 18, 2013)

My Mom was Christmas shopping and found one of the extras I was looking for for my SS.  She went a little overboard.  I think we're going to need a bigger boat  box.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aww. I've been in Milwaukee for 5 years and since I stayed here for grad school and most of my friends left after graduation its just me, my books, and my very patient boyfriend who is willing to listen to my chattering on and on about make up and the goings on of MUT 




 My schedule is just totally opposite of all of my friends who did stay in the area!

Maybe we can have a Chicago MUT meet up that actually comes to fruition one day (when I'm not studying or pretending to study)

ETA: I asked my boyfriend for a Chicago Date (we usually go when my family is visiting but that mostly includes parking it in chinatown and eating our weight in dim sum) - the last Chicago Date we had was in March! Then, the cold air outside reminded me that a Chicago Date might have to happen after the city freezes over..then thaws.
Totally! I tried to organize the last one, but it just didn't work out. I'd be game to try again, we just didn't have enough participation to make a go of it.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just had to share my idea for a mini stocking filled with little samples! Like they are stocking stuffers! I die. This will be so cute.
That's so funny you said that.  I literally filled a mini stocking with samples not even three hours ago!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 19, 2013)

I saw earlier a post of a brush holder from etsy. How do people on here feel about a homemade brush case? Possibly with a matching travel makeup bag?


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

> My dear Secret Santee: My boyfriend saw the piles of samples and other applicable goodies that I have set aside in our apartment for you. He has since decided that you will also need coffee and other treats from Starbucks. I really hope you have a nice mail carrier because this box is gonna be bulky! -Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PS. If anyone needs an elf on the shelf , just hit me up. Everyone knows that MUT is 100x more fun than writing a paper.


 Aaahhhs that is really sweet. My daughter keeps asking me "who are these people?" Lol, she thinks I lost my mind. She will get it one day. But she says she thinks my SS will like it and she hopes I like mines. So far this has been lots of fun. It is an enjoyable distraction.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

> Totally thinking of doing this too! Hello Kitty! yay love when I know other girls like Hello Kitty other than me!Â


 Hello Kitty is the most adorable. You never grow out of it, IMO.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw earlier a post of a brush holder from etsy. How do people on here feel about a homemade brush case? Possibly with a matching travel makeup bag?
I think a homemade brush case would be amazing!  Makeup bag-Amazing! Haha I love presents! (and I totally checked out the Etsy seller who does the travel brush cases earlier! She is on vacation so an order will have to wait.  Le sigh)


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

> So this just happened...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the things I was talking about, they're delicious. Thank goodness I started Insanity today ðŸ˜’


 Insanity is purely insane. I have the tapes but have yet to complete. I plan on trying from beginning after Thanksgiving.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't know what to doooooo.  Ahhhhhhhhh.  One big thing or a bunch of little stuff?  I'd rather wait and try to get stuff on sale.  I so wish I would have known while I could use the Sephora 20% code.  I keep hemming and hawing.  There are too many directions to go in, and they are all a little vague. 

/whine


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2013)

Someone cut me off. 

I can't stop SS shopping.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I think aÂ homemade brush caseÂ would be amazing! Â Makeup bag-Amazing! Haha I love presents! (and I totally checked out the Etsy seller who does the travel brush cases earlier! She is on vacation so an order will have to wait. Â Le sigh)


 Love this idea.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am so excited to shop for my secret Santee! My lady seems so sweet and I'm loving trying to figure out what to get/do for her. After a bad day it's great to get on this forum. Your excitement is contagious and it broke me out of my pity party tonight. Which is too bad because I was kinda enjoying it. â˜ºï¸


----------



## missemiee (Nov 19, 2013)

> I told a close male friend about MuT SS and he thought I was crazy. He was like "You gave a random stranger your address!?!" and "You spent how much?" I'm originally from Chicago - born and raised. I'm currently in a neighboring state that begins with an I. I've always beenÂ a loner. I have no kids and still don't have a social life. I need a cat to talk to. I'm thinking of moving to Nashville or Denver in the next year. I almost died doing the fit test. It was my first time working out in like 2 months. I paused the video 10 minutes in andÂ was laying on the floor out of breath and about to cry. I finished the workout eventually. I wanna try it again.


 I'm originally from Chicagoland, but have lived in Denver for 5 years. I loveeeee it here! There are a ton of Illinois people loving out here, it's nice to have that common bond. I miss parts of back home, like the ITALIAN food!! And of course my friends and what little family hasn't left and I miss how green everything is in the summer. But that's about it. Denver is great, I bought a house...so I'm here for the long haul. I won't be going back to the Midwest unless it's just to visit. You should definitely consider the move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 19, 2013)

I love this site soooo much!

I am also an angry crier. I had to deal with a coworker recently but I technically outrank him since I am part of the management team (keyholder) and I was really proud of myself that I didn't cry in front of him (only after he left) because he made me SO ANGRY. I can't deal with confrontation because it leads to tears. 

I really really really love Secret Santa because it's so much fun and I usually plan the one at our store every year, but I don't think I want to this year because I don't really like my new coworkers (is that mean?). Unless if someone else decides to plan it I guess.

I haven't had much interaction with my lady here, but I have a couple ideas up my sleeve, muahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this site soooo much!

I am also an angry crier. I had to deal with a coworker recently but I technically outrank him since I am part of the management team (keyholder) and I was really proud of myself that I didn't cry in front of him (only after he left) because he made me SO ANGRY. I can't deal with confrontation because it leads to tears. 

I really really really love Secret Santa because it's so much fun and I usually plan the one at our store every year, but I don't think I want to this year because I don't really like my new coworkers (is that mean?). Unless if someone else decides to plan it I guess.

I haven't had much interaction with my lady here, but I have a couple ideas up my sleeve, muahahahahaha!!!!!
I just laughed so hard, because I am in the same position...the last two years, I set up a secret santa on my shift...and I am NOT doing it this year, frankly because I don't like most of my coworkers enough, and I'd rather chew off my leg than buy something for most of them. Lmao....if you're mean, I'm mean.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 19, 2013)

My person is never on. I would love to have a some interaction with her. Later she can say hey I talked to her about this or that. Maybe she is like me sometimes I just read and make no comments and other times I am chatty katty.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My person is never on. I would love to have a some interaction with her. Later she can say hey I talked to her about this or that. Maybe she is like me sometimes I just read and make no comments and other times I am chatty katty.
I'm like this sometimes, I'm hoping I've interacted with my SS. Both of my SS hasn't been on that much but that's ok, I've been busy as well, shopping and procrastinating on studying &gt;_&lt;.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My person is never on. I would love to have a some interaction with her. Later she can say hey I talked to her about this or that. Maybe she is like me sometimes I just read and make no comments and other times I am chatty katty.
Is it horrible that this makes me nervous because..someone could potentially have me (or someone else) as their giftee &amp; not even know it yet because they don't log on enough? I know there's still almost a month to mail them out and of course people are busy doing other things, but still!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm like this sometimes, I'm hoping I've interacted with my SS. Both of my SS hasn't been on that much but that's ok, I've been busy as well, shopping and procrastinating on studying &gt;_&lt;.
I think as long as you're posting on here, that's considered interaction with you SS


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just laughed so hard, because I am in the same position...the last two years, I set up a secret santa on my shift...and I am NOT doing it this year, frankly because I don't like most of my coworkers enough, and I'd rather chew off my leg than buy something for most of them. Lmao....if you're mean, I'm mean. 
We'll be mean together this year. lol

Grinch Sisters Unite!

I get a little nervous that I haven't posted enough for my SS. SORRY IN ADVANCE IF I'M HARD TO SHOP FOR!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 19, 2013)

> I saw earlier a post of a brush holder from etsy. How do people on here feel about a homemade brush case? Possibly with a matching travel makeup bag?


 I think this is a great idea, especially if you can figure out the perfect print for your girl! I would totally do this if I was crafty enough.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think this is a great idea, especially if you can figure out the perfect print for your girl! I would totally do this if I was crafty enough.
This is where that design question I asked a while go comes in handy 




 but if that wasn't answered hopefully they mentioned at a least a color they like. And a homemade makeup back and/or brush holder? fantastic!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 19, 2013)

> This is where that design question I asked a while go comes in handyÂ  :smilehappyyes: Â but if that wasn't answered hopefully they mentioned at a least a color they like. And a homemade makeup back and/or brush holder? fantastic!Â


 Hm I don't think I saw that question... I like chevrons and non-mammal animal prints like snake and sting ray!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

I love pink! all pinks! .. umm... except for like, NEON PINK lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is where that design question I asked a while go comes in handy 



 but if that wasn't answered hopefully they mentioned at a least a color they like. And a homemade makeup back and/or brush holder? fantastic! 
I must have missed that question!

Favorite color: Turquoise, mint, emerald. (Fancy color names!)

Favorite patterns: All of them? I love paisley, chevron, animal prints, etc.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 19, 2013)

Design question...

I think I missed that!

I love chevron, I love vintage-esque things, I like the birds/birdcage print, owls, florals, bunnies...

Don't like houndstooth.

I'm a fan of the following::

Harry Potter, Supernatural, House, M.D., Veronica Mars, Gerard Butler, Biceps, Accents, Adele, Meg Cabot, Janet Evanovich, Hats, and Crochet. 

I kind of want my SS to tell me if I've said enough about myself. I feel like I need to be stopped lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Design question...

I think I missed that!

I love chevron, I love vintage-esque things, I like the birds/birdcage print, owls, florals, bunnies...

Don't like houndstooth.

I'm a fan of the following::

Harry Potter, Supernatural, House, M.D., Veronica Mars, Gerard Butler, Biceps, Accents, Adele, Meg Cabot, Janet Evanovich, Hats, and Crochet. 

I kind of want my SS to tell me if I've said enough about myself. I feel like I need to be stopped lol
I am not your SS (or am I?! Mysterious.), but I think you've given quite a bit of good info and wouldn't be hard to shop for. And you're a frequent poster, so that definitely helps!

If all else fails, I think everyone knows they can just get you cake!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 19, 2013)

> I love this site soooo much! I am also an angry crier. I had to deal with a coworker recently but I technically outrank him since I am part of the management team (keyholder) and I was really proud of myself that I didn't cry in front of him (only after he left) because he made me SO ANGRY. I can't deal with confrontation because it leads to tears.Â  I really really really love Secret Santa because it's so much fun and I usually plan the one at our store every year, but I don't think I want to this year because I don't really like my new coworkers (is that mean?). Unless if someone else decides to plan it I guess. I haven't had much interaction with my lady here, but I have a couple ideas up my sleeve, muahahahahaha!!!!!


 Sounds like you work retail? I'm guessing? I only ask because it takes one to know one...I work retail as well! Lol. But I DO get along with and adore all of my employees. But I can't speak for all of them, I definitely have to diffuse many situations between GROWN women! Worst is that they are all older than me except for two and I'm the one that has to play peacemaker. Drives me nuts, they all need to be selling stuff! Lol Retail life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not your SS (or am I?! Mysterious.), but I think you've given quite a bit of good info and wouldn't be hard to shop for. And you're a frequent poster, so that definitely helps!

If all else fails, I think everyone knows they can just get you cake! 



 
LOL Thanks for letting me know!

Apparently everyone wants to give me cake?! Guys, my weaknesses are sorbets and brownies. Yum.

Fun fact: My goal right now is to level up to 5 hearts. SO CLOSE AND YET SO FAR!!!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sounds like you work retail? I'm guessing? I only ask because it takes one to know one...I work retail as well! Lol.

But I DO get along with and adore all of my employees. But I can't speak for all of them, I definitely have to diffuse many situations between GROWN women! Worst is that they are all older than me except for two and I'm the one that has to play peacemaker. Drives me nuts, they all need to be selling stuff! Lol

Retail life.




YES. 

We are sooooo short staffed right now that we can't be picky with who we have (ugh) but he's such a pain to work with!!! I think part of the problem with him is that he gets upset that he has to listen to what I tell him to do when I'm younger than him, and I'm a girl. He thinks he's really good at his job and has a lot of self confidence and gets defensive when you point out he's doing something incorrectly. I try to tell him he needs to follow protocol and he talks back to me and then acts surprised and asks me why I'm getting upset at him. 

I used to love all my coworkers, but then they all quit (over time) and now I only like 2 people and dislike working with the rest. I need a new job... wahhhhh....

Age definitely doesn't play a role on maturity in the work place. Some of the people I work/ed with... so much unnecessary drama. lol


----------



## missemiee (Nov 19, 2013)

> YES.Â  We are sooooo short staffed right now that we can't be picky with who we have (ugh) but he's such a pain to work with!!! I think part of the problem with him is that he gets upset that he has to listen to what I tell him to do when I'm younger than him, and I'm a girl. He thinks he's really good at his job and has a lot of self confidence and gets defensive when you point out he's doing something incorrectly. I try to tell him he needs to follow protocol and he talks back to me and then acts surprised and asks me why I'm getting upset at him.Â  I used to love all my coworkers, but then they all quit (over time) and now I only like 2 people and dislike working with the rest. I need a new job... wahhhhh.... Age definitely doesn't play a role on maturity in the work place. Some of the people I work/ed with... so much unnecessary drama. lol


 Ugh, yes the drama! We have NO boys at my store, haven't found any cool enough to hire. Overall with the holidays approaching it only makes people more grumpy at times. What store do you work at? Sounds like you've been there for awhile. I've worked in retail for 11 years and majored in fashion merchandising and design. So there's no hope for me, I'm stuck for life. It's a definite love/hate relationship. But my MOST asked question over the last several days has been "what are you guys doing for Black Friday?" "Are you having a sale?" I've just stare at them for a moment thinking they're nuts for even asking me something so dumb. Of course we are! It's Black Friday! But have no idea what the sale will be, not like the company would even tell us this early.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ugh, yes the drama! We have NO boys at my store, haven't found any cool enough to hire. Overall with the holidays approaching it only makes people more grumpy at times. What store do you work at? Sounds like you've been there for awhile.

I've worked in retail for 11 years and majored in fashion merchandising and design. So there's no hope for me, I'm stuck for life. It's a definite love/hate relationship.

But my MOST asked question over the last several days has been "what are you guys doing for Black Friday?" "Are you having a sale?" I've just stare at them for a moment thinking they're nuts for even asking me something so dumb. Of course we are! It's Black Friday! But have no idea what the sale will be, not like the company would even tell us this early.
I work at Godiva and I've been with them for 3 years. I've had other 2nd jobs too, like I worked for Coach for a year and a half and Pinkberry for a couple months because I wasn't getting enough hours. I am so over this job lol. I don't get paid enough for anything I do. I got BFA in art and I'm not living in an ideal location to do anything with my major. The classmates who are "making it" are in LA. 

My MOST asked question is "DO YOU HAVE ANY SAMPLES? CAN I SAMPLE THIS? ARE THOSE SAMPLES? WHERE'S THE DMV? CHEESECAKE FACTORY? FOOD COURT?"

I stare back and say, "you can buy it and then try it..." or "there's a map right over there."

People seem to think sales associates know all the upcoming sales and deals lol... if we're lucky we get a week's notice lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2013)

Reading these posts kind of makes me miss working retail! I worked at Younkers forever and ever and, while there was definitely a LOT of work drama and a lot of really dumb/mean customers to deal with (for the record, I have both of those things at my current job as well), I had a lot of fun there most of the time.


----------



## Last Contrast (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh man, I went into Priceline today (sort of Walgreens-CVS type shop in Australia) as they had 40% of cosmetics and I thought giddee-up time to SS. I started counting and they literally asked me every 30-45 seconds if I needed help. And I was getting frustrated as I was trying to read my secret santa list on my phone and kept losing track when they asked me if I needed any help. In the end I was a little brusque with one of them but they literally had twice as many staff as shoppers. Why do they never have that when I actually need help!?!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Team Loki!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love PR! Ahhh! I'm a fan of the Kaiju bros! For me, I'm a big JGL fan. I love Inception too! Leo, Joe, and Tom? AWWYEAHHH. I love Anne Hathaway too, she made a wonderful Catwoman. She's my lady-crush.

*Batman high five* Pacific Rim is awesome! Especially if you love mechas!
I love mechas, can't wait to finally see the movie. Also I recently saw the new show "Dracula" and loving it. Aaannnd I forgot to mention/note I love love BBC's  "Sherlock"


Benedict Cumberbatch is amazing! And "Downtown Abbey" - total Brit geek here. That's another thing if your my SS or anyone really, I would love to know what shows/movies you think I should check out im totally open to anything, I love discovering new things to watch. I mainly watch sci-fi, drama, dark horror type shows, stuff like Dexter! Fringe etc   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some anime but I'm totally picky on that.
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  American Horror Story and Supernatural, over here!! So many more shows I know I'd love but I haven't started, because I don't have time to get caught up on any at this time!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A HUGE YES to both of those. I'm so sad i only got to see Pacific Rim in the theatres once! Best. Movie. Ever. Also, don't get me started on Tom Hardy...yum



Bane is prob. the coolest villian ever but his death scene was a "touch" anticlimatic, made me a sad panda. How about any Walking Dead or American Horror Story fans? True Blood?
YES, YES, YES, YES Walking Dead to True Blood and now I've been catching up on Grimm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Game of Thrones references alllllll DAY! I love me some GOT! I'm pretty sure I spelled his name wrong though, so fail!

I'm sooooo ready for GOT to come back from hiatus. Still can't believe what happened with the Starks. YES TO ALL THIS!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I met my hubby when I was 19. We dated for 2 weeks, got engaged, he left for basic training two days later &amp; came back 3 days before our wedding. . . Left the day after &amp; we FINALLY got to start being together 4 months later after he deployed. Now almost 13 years &amp; too many deployments to count, we are as happy as we can be with 6 kids &amp; our whole lives ahead of us. My motto is "when you know, you know, so why put it off til later?" Best 12 years of my life!
That's such a sweet story!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't marry my HS sweetheart but I did marry the guy I met when I was 18 (we met like a month into when I started college). We have been married 11 years. If anyone had told me I would meet my husband at 18 I would have laughed but somehow it works! Still is crazy to me when i think about it too much though!
I met my hubby when  i was 18 an we have been together ever since.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 19, 2013)

> For those of you who were thinking of making an emergency kit for your SS, I found a few ideas on Pinterest using a potholder, a button and ziplock bag(s). I plan on hitting up a dollar store and/or Target to try and make one.


 Shhh. Don't tell anyone that! That's what I made my secret Santee's! I make them every Christmas &amp; everyone always loves them! ;-)


----------



## Donna529 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My person is never on. I would love to have a some interaction with her. Later she can say hey I talked to her about this or that. Maybe she is like me sometimes I just read and make no comments and other times I am chatty katty.
This is me too


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 19, 2013)

So I decided that I'm going to have to give up sleep to keep up with this thread. Lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I decided that I'm going to have to give up sleep to keep up with this thread. Lol
Hahaha, that's how I feel! I work 3rd shift and sleep during the day...wake up at night and there's a billion new posts!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

If your SS wants blush, this is a great deal!!! http://www.sephora.com/cream-blush-P54600?skuId=1236744


----------



## morre22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If your SS wants blush, this is a great deal!!!
http://www.sephora.com/cream-blush-P54600?skuId=1236744
That is a great deal for NARS! Good find! =]


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

> That is a great deal for NARS! Good find! =]


 I just bought one for myself!!! I love Flash shipping!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

I love my coworkers. I actually sleep with one of them! He's my husband so it's okay! My one other coworker is a perfectly nice man, but that's it, just the three of us at the office.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think this is a great idea, especially if you can figure out the perfect print for your girl! I would totally do this if I was crafty enough.

Agreed! Who wouldn't love a brush holder?

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Shhh. Don't tell anyone that! That's what I made my secret Santee's! I make them every Christmas &amp; everyone always loves them! ;-)
I am in no way prepared enough in my real life to make one of these for someone else, but I could sure use one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love my coworkers. I actually sleep with one of them! He's my husband so it's okay! My one other coworker is a perfectly nice man, but that's it, just the three of us at the office.
Aww, fun!


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 19, 2013)

> I saw earlier a post of a brush holder from etsy. How do people on here feel about a homemade brush case? Possibly with a matching travel makeup bag?


 That would be absolutely adorable!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 19, 2013)

I missed the design question too! I love cute little owl prints and vintage prints. I'm okay with chevron, but slightly over it. I'm an Auburn football girl - so I love navy/orange prints. I love mint/peach. I'm really not picky!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 19, 2013)

> Just had to share my idea for a mini stocking filled with little samples! Like they are stocking stuffers! I die. This will be so cute.


 Going to steak that idea!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If your SS wants blush, this is a great deal!!!
http://www.sephora.com/cream-blush-P54600?skuId=1236744


Thanks for this @KellyKaye -- I started a second job to have some extra "weddings are expensive" money... and the other night the girl who was training me got to talking about makeup! She LOVES makeup, but told me she doesn't have the money to buy any. (And then proceeded to tell me how the shoes she was wearing were her husbands because they didn't have the money to go get her some). I'm making her a little "basket" for christmas and this will be perfect to toss in!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Spread the makeup love!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 19, 2013)

I am getting so antsy about buying my SS gifts!  I have to wait until after thanksgiving, I sprained my ankle last month and missed a ton of work, so I have to wait until I start getting normal paychecks again to buy things.  It has given me time to meticulously plan out my purchases, so I can get all the stuff as close to the budget as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Nov 19, 2013)

Had to shop in person for my Santee's gifts ... Umm didn't get any of her specifics but did get her other cool stuff that should be something she will like and flatter her! I hope she likes it! The workers at Ulta were entranced by the idea of a makeup Secret Santa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 19, 2013)

I know I'm really behind, but here are my answers to the SS questionnaire.



Spoiler



What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?

* **My favorite colors are red and grey, which is technically not a color, but I love it all the same. For makeup, I tend to gravitate towards neutral eyeshadows (brown, beige, taupe, plum) and am more adventurous when it comes to lip colors (red, berry, wine, magenta, fuchsia, pink, coral, rose, nude). *

What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?

*My apartment is very Restoration Hardware, so a lot of beiges, browns, steel grey. I just realized I need to incorporate more color and my visual taste leans masculine.*

Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? 

*NARS. So much NARS. I've also been buying a lot of Marc Jacobs, Dior, YSL, Giorgio Armani, Guerlain, and Chanel lately.*

If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:
a)prefer everything wrapped individually
or
B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at
AND would you prefer to:

a) open each gift slowly and methodically
or
B) tear everything open like a mad woman

*B and B. I'm an only child. Patience is not one of my strong suits.*

What scents do you like: *Fresh, green florals, bergamot, tobacco, complex typically unisex scents.*

What scents do you not like: *Cloyingly sweet fragrances, fruity, patchouli, coconut, vanilla, anything overly musky, Oriental notes.*

What makeup item can you not use at all:* I'm pretty inept with eyeliner, so I avoid it. I wish I could do a cat eye,  but alas, I am worthless with a pencil pointed in my eye region.*

What makeup item do you use everyday:* I really only wear makeup for work, so I put on a full face, which consists of foundation, concealer, blush, eyeshadow, mascara, and brow gel.*

What colors do you avoid: *Very bright, fashion-forward eyeshadow shades like bright blues, acid greens. Cool greys also look pretty bad on me.*

How would you describe your style of makeup?* *

*Classic and polished.*

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?* *

*I don't love them (I'm sorry!). I would prefer foil packets. *

What kind of extras would make your day? 

*Sweets. I'm having a Toblerone and Chuao phase at the moment. I love the honey/chocolate combo. I also like peppermint bark this time of year, and I can never have too much hot chocolate. I could and have eaten an entire bag of sour cherry gummy candies that I buy from a local candy stores by the pound. Candles are always nice to get too.*

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) *I love blush, but I tend to run out of mascara and eyebrow gel quickest.*

You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy? *My favorite beauty store is Sephora, and I would most likely buy more NARS. If I had a gift card to Birchbox, I'd get the Gorjana Aurora necklace I am planning on purchasing with my points.*



And Part II.



Spoiler



What's in your purse right now?

*Wallet, iPhone, Blackberry, keys, sunglasses, cosmetics case with lipstick, lip balm, lotion, hand sanitizer, powder compact, Tide-to-Go, sewing kit, bobby pins, safety pins, tampons, mini lint roller, mini Swiss Army knife. I was never a Girl Scout, but I'm always prepared!*

[SIZE=1em]What is your favorite holiday?[/SIZE]

*Thanksgiving because of food. Lots of food. And football! It's the perfect holiday.*

[SIZE=1em]What candies and baked goods do you especially like?[/SIZE]

*Chuao, Toblerone, York, Cherry anything. I like cake except carrot cake (vegetable in dessert? An abomination in my eyes!). *

 

What candies and baked goods do you dislike?

*Please see above re: carrot cake. I don't like licorice, Mike &amp; Ikes, and anything with nuts or raisins or both.*

 

Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?

*Can't think of anything right now...so perhaps that means no?*

 

What are a few of your hobbies?

*Reading the news, watching TV, sleeping, eating. I'd call myself a foodie, but it sounds lame, so I'll just say that I like good food and nice restaurants.*

How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?

*29*

 

Do you like coffee or tea? 

*I like coffee with a lot of sugar and milk. I basically want it to taste like coffee flavored milk. I like my tea the same way. Earl Grey is my favorite.*

[SIZE=1em]D[/SIZE]o you have any pets?

*No, but I will in the near future, hopefully!*

 

[SIZE=1em]You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]*The answer will always be NARS.*[/SIZE]

 

Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?

*Black, grey, navy, forest green, burgundy, white.*

 

What subs do you get?

*Birchbox, Ipsy, Sample Society, GlossyBox, Birchbox Man, Bespoke Post, Julibox.*

 



I hope this helps out my Secret Santa!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm so excited to go shopping for my secret santa! I feel kind of creepy though since I've been stalking her posts and I wrote down all the information I have about her in a notebook. I've been taking notes on ideas and highlighting things and now it looks more like a plan of attack than a shopping list. Lol. I really hope there's some good black friday deals so that I can pick up tons of goodies for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to go shopping for my secret santa! I feel kind of creepy though since I've been stalking her posts and I wrote down all the information I have about her in a notebook. I've been taking notes on ideas and highlighting things and now it looks more like a plan of attack than a shopping list. Lol. I really hope there's some good black friday deals so that I can pick up tons of goodies for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ha! Same here. The strategizing is just as fun as the buying!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 19, 2013)

I did some awesome shopping for my santee. I fell into the, what budget??, category. Oops! Can't wait to receive everything and wrap it and send it out. Can we send our gifts before Dec 1st????


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 19, 2013)

Ahh. I know! Me too! By the time I get a couple extras and buy little boxes to wrap up and pay for shipping ...whoooweee my girl is gonna be SPOILED! I hope she likes cheese or would like other Wisconsiny goodies (sausage?) because I can't send beer.



> I did some awesome shopping for my santee. I fell into the, what budget??, category. Oops! Can't wait to receive everything and wrap it and send it out. Can we send our gifts before Dec 1st????


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Going to steak that idea!




Oh my gosh! That is the best typo ever. I just laughed way too much at that.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think this is a great idea, especially if you can figure out the perfect print for your girl! I would totally do this if I was crafty enough.
I think I'm going to use a deep purple on the outside, a leopard print lining, and a black ribbon closure.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow! Just received my ss purchase. Sephora shipping rocks!! I would show you gals what it is, however, I don't want to ruin the surprise for my giftee who logs on once a day for only several minutes at a time, you know, without posting anything, like nothing, for days...Stalking.....

oh, and I'm loving this little black bag of goodies that came with it! The cutest little Kat von d lipstick, urban decay eyeshadow primer, anastasia mascara topcoat, smashbox mascara , smashbox cc cream, ojon fade fighter, wen cleanser, and a tresor parfum sample. I have never tried any of these brands!!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahh. I know! Me too! By the time I get a couple extras and buy little boxes to wrap up and pay for shipping ...whoooweee my girl is gonna be SPOILED! I hope she likes cheese or would like other Wisconsiny goodies (sausage?) because I can't send beer.

How could anyone not? Isn't Wisconsin home of the butter burger? It sounds like my dream state.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




Oh my gosh! That is the best typo ever. I just laughed way too much at that.
LOL.  Oops!  I am in Texas... maybe it's the world telling me to send my santees steak. 



  I'm still planning to STEAL the stocking idea.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 19, 2013)

So secret santa has given my lunch break new purpose... I shop.  Today I hit Ulta for goodies.  I ordered from Sephora again while eating breakfast.  I'm officially cutting myself off... until Black Friday.  I'm way passed the limit now.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm going to use a deep purple on the outside, a leopard print lining, and a black ribbon closure.
If I were your giftee, I would love that! I love the idea of the pop of animal print


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 19, 2013)

> If I were your giftee, I would love that! I love the idea of the pop of animal print


 Agreed, I always like wild surprises. Looks all chic from outside than RAWR! Edit: looking at this post, it's a little clearer why people don't like me, I'm weird. Oh well!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 19, 2013)

I keep trying to figure out a way to buy everything on her list and still pay rent, which for some reason I just can't accept as impossible!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Nov 19, 2013)

More Secret Santa questions answered!

*What's in your purse right now?*

Kindle (because I can't survive going all day without a book. lol), Wallet, Makeup Bag (Fresh Sugar Petal Lip Treatment, UD Lipstick in Naked, Bite Beauty Cashmere Lip Cream in Sherry, Ulta Eyeshadow in Lustre, UD 24/7 Glide On Eye Pencil in Demolition, Tokyomilk/Dark Perfume Rollerball - Tainted Love, Bare Escentuals Buxom Lash, and makeup remover wipes), Altoids (Always have a pack on hand), and pens/notepad

*[SIZE=1em]What is your favorite holiday?[/SIZE]*

 Halloween for sure!!

*[SIZE=1em]What candies and baked goods do you especially like?[/SIZE]*

Baked Goods: I love scones (SO much), brownies, chocolate chip cookies, pretty much anything really. I really like bakery A LOT

Candy: I really like Japanese candy, especially Kinokonoyama. I also like anything milk chocolate. My favorite candy would have to be Lindt milk chocolate truffles or just their chocolate bars. Yum!

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

I have a (very mild) nut allergy so I'm not big on things that have tons of nuts in them. I can still eat them but if I eat too many then my throat starts itching and swells a little. It's walnuts that are the worst for me so I prefer candy or baked goods with few or no walnuts.

 

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

I really want to try OCC Lip Tars. Maybe even in a crazy color!

 

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

I love reading, playing videogames (Skyrim, Oblivion, Plants vs. Zombies, Fallout 3/New Vegas), watching horror movies/TV shows, and occasionally I try my hand at sewing. I'd like to become good at sewing one day so I can make cosplay outfits (btw, my favorite animes are Higurashi no naku koro ni, Death Note, Monster, and Panty &amp; Stocking with Garterbelt).

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

21

 

*Do you like coffee or tea? *
I like both! I've been on a huge tea kick lately. I really like chamomile, peppermint, and chai tea but I haven't found a tea that I don't like. For coffee I'm a little more picky because I like my coffees flavored. My favorite coffee I order the most is mocha cappuchinos (I have no idea if I spelled that right...).
 

*[SIZE=1em]D[/SIZE]o you have any pets?*

I have a black and white toy fox terrier named Nixon (My brother initially wanted to name him Abraham Lincoln but my mom said that was a stupid name for a dog, then he asked if he could name him just Lincoln and she still said no, he kept going through president's name until she finally settled on Nixon. I find it strange that Lincoln is a bad name for a dog but Nixon isn't. Lol.)! He's my little chubby furbaby.

 

*[SIZE=1em]You're in the Sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for? [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=1em]Oh my gosh I would be in heaven! I would definitely get all of the UD lipsticks then head over to the perfume area to grab as much Flowerbomb/Viva la Juicy/Armani Code as I could carry[/SIZE]. If I still had time left I would probably grab some of the more expensive items that I've always wanted to try but never had a chance to (like Glamglow mask).

 

*Is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

Not really. I like wearing darker colors in general though.

 

*What subs do you get?*

I just get birchbox. I used to get Beauty Army and Ipsy but ended up cancelling due to college killing my finances.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep trying to figure out a way to buy everything on her list and still pay rent, which for some reason I just can't accept as impossible! 




HAHAHAHA! I am right there with you! I still want to get her one more thing, but its $15 and I've already spent close to $50. I don't mind but my daughter sure does love preschool. She is a freak of nature total sweetie pie_. _


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed, I always like wild surprises. Looks all chic from outside than RAWR!

Edit: looking at this post, it's a little clearer why people don't like me, I'm weird. Oh well!
I loved this comment, because that's exactly how I feel! So I guess I'm weird too?haha


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I loved this comment, because that's exactly how I feel! So I guess I'm weird too?haha


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

> I keep trying to figure out a way to buyÂ everythingÂ on her list and still pay rent, which for some reason I just can't accept as impossible!Â :help:


 Ahhha! and here I thought I was the only one trying to do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 19, 2013)

> More Secret Santa questions answered!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: SS Questions
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: SS Questions



I have serious ss gift list envy of you! You have an awesome list!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

> HAHAHAHA! I am right there with you! I still want to get her one more thing, but its $15 and I've already spent close to $50. I don't mind but my daughter sure does love preschool. She is a freak of nature total sweetie pie_._


 I am on the floor laughing. seriously.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How could anyone not? Isn't Wisconsin home of the butter burger? It sounds like my dream state.
I should've mailed you one in our last swap!





I didn't know that cheese was mailable until recently!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am on the floor laughing. seriously.
She really is a great kid... But seriously, her love for school is astounding. She even reminds me to set her alarm clock and she plans out her morning routine the night before class. Annnnnnd she is 3.


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I loved this comment, because that's exactly how I feel! So I guess I'm weird too?haha
I think the saying "We're all mad here...." generally applies to this forum very well! We're all a little weird and crazy, it's part of the fun! 





I also think a lot of these emotes are a good indication of who we have around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the saying "We're all mad here...." generally applies to this forum very well! We're all a little weird and crazy, it's part of the fun! 





I also think a lot of these emotes are a good indication of who we have around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I had never interacted with so many like minded and awesome people in my life until MUT. I just love it. I can sit at my computer and just giggle and be strange and no one judges me.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

> She really is a great kid... But seriously, her love for school is astounding. She even reminds me to set her alarm clock and she plans out her morning routine the night before class. Annnnnnd she is 3.


 Whaaaaa???! That's awesome, though! Here's hoping she stays this way for the next 12 years! Lol


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had never interacted with so many like minded and awesome people in my life until MUT. I just love it. I can sit at my computer and just giggle and be strange and no one judges me.
I agree so much! Though, my co-workers judge me for randomly giggling at my desk while I read... But oh well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HAHAHAHA! I am right there with you! I still want to get her one more thing, but its $15 and I've already spent close to $50. I don't mind but my daughter sure does love preschool. She is a freak of nature total sweetie pie_. _
I'm sorta on the same boat, my one "big" item is worth $62 bucks in itself but I got a deal. I used my rewards from my credit card that I stacked up to purchase it. Include that to my Ebates cash back, it didn't really cost me much. 



 Love finding deals.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Whaaaaa???! That's awesome, though! Here's hoping she stays this way for the next 12 years! Lol
Yeah, one can only hope. boohoo, I don't want her to grow up.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have serious ss gift list envy of you! You have an awesome list!!
Thanks!




I've been so afraid that I don't have enough information and my Secret Santa will get frustrated shopping for me so I just keep adding more and more. Lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree so much! Though, my co-workers judge me for randomly giggling at my desk while I read... But oh well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The only judgemental person in my house is my cat.... He just sits on his perch and eyeballs me, like I am the crazy one. Apparently cats don't think drinking from the toilet is crazy though.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorta on the same boat, my one "big" item is worth $62 bucks in itself but I got a deal. I used my rewards from my credit card that I stacked up to purchase it. Include that to my Ebates cash back, it didn't really cost me much. 



 Love finding deals.
Oh yeah, if you were to add up the retail price of all the things I might actually rock myself to sleep but with all of the deals I just cannot contain myself.


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only judgemental person in my house is my cat.... He just sits on his perch and eyeballs me, like I am the crazy one. Apparently cats don't think drinking from the toilet is crazy though.




One of my dogs does this, perches on the edge/back of the couch and just glares at me. She's a sweetheart, but man can she glare, and also seems to have that resting cranky face going on. But she sometimes eats her own poo, so she can shove it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my dogs does this, perches on the edge/back of the couch and just glares at me. She's a sweetheart, but man can she glare, and also seems to have that resting cranky face going on. But she sometimes eats her own poo, so she can shove it.  




Oh my gosh! Oh no she doesn't look at you with that attitude...


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my gosh! Oh no she doesn't look at you with that attitude...
-snaps fingers- Oh no she didn't!

We do that to her sometimes, she's our little Princess. Grunts if she's disturbed while laying/sleeping, paws for attention... I think she's part cat.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  -snaps fingers- Oh no she didn't!

We do that to her sometimes, she's our little Princess. Grunts if she's disturbed while laying/sleeping, paws for attention... I think she's part cat.
As much as I love animals, I swear they know just the right ways to make me feel guilt. They always give me dirty looks. I've owned three cats in my life and only 1 of them seemed to understand. She was also completely crazy and would swat the crap outta anyone if they got too close.


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As much as I love animals, I swear they know just the right ways to make me feel guilt. They always give me dirty looks. I've owned three cats in my life and only 1 of them seemed to understand. She was also completely crazy and would swat the crap outta anyone if they got too close.
My other dog is very good at guilt tripping me. But I'm on to him! I only cave once in a while...


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 19, 2013)

Talk about guilt trip. I stop petting Henry and this is the look I get:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

> Talk about guilt trip. I stop petting Henry and this is the look I get:


 D'aaaawwwwwwwwwww! So cute!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm originally from Chicagoland, but have lived in Denver for 5 years. I loveeeee it here! There are a ton of Illinois people loving out here, it's nice to have that common bond. I miss parts of back home, like the ITALIAN food!! And of course my friends and what little family hasn't left and I miss how green everything is in the summer. But that's about it. Denver is great, I bought a house...so I'm here for the long haul. I won't be going back to the Midwest unless it's just to visit. You should definitely consider the move




That's very reassuring! Denver is currently at the top of my list!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My person is never on. I would love to have a some interaction with her. Later she can say hey I talked to her about this or that. Maybe she is like me sometimes I just read and make no comments and other times I am chatty katty.
I'm like this sometimes, I'm hoping I've interacted with my SS. Both of my SS hasn't been on that much but that's ok, I've been busy as well, shopping and procrastinating on studying &gt;_&lt;.

I like to lurk. I'm an introvert offline and online.


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

That looks strikingly similar to the face I get from my boy... Heart strings, they get tugged.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I like to lurk. I'm an introvert offline and online.

I like to lurk too lol, I like to join in but other times I just like it sit back any read.

I wish that my SS was on more, it doesn't even seem as if they lurk honestly. It's hard to stalk when there is nothing to stalk haha


----------



## missemiee (Nov 19, 2013)

>


Bahahhaha LOVE this!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like to lurk too lol, I like to join in but other times I just like it sit back any read.

I wish that my SS was on more, it doesn't even seem as if they lurk honestly. It's hard to stalk when there is nothing to stalk haha
clearly, I'm not your ss giftee!! I feel like I'm always on!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  clearly, I'm not your ss giftee!! I feel like I'm always on!!
Lol! You are one less person closer to knowing who your SS gifter is  /emoticons/w[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol! You are one less person closer to knowing who your SS gifter is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
yes, (wrings hands and laughs in a sinister way), only 103 more to go through! lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 19, 2013)

I think my SS will love (or at least like) my gift. As I stalked her read about her I felt like we had very similar tastes/likes/dislikes. I had some extras that I was saving for myself but decided to give them to her because I don't really _need_ them. Yesterday as I was re-reading her wishlist, I saw she had some of the items listed that I'm giving as extras! I'm not sure if I missed it the first time or what, but I feel more confident in the gifts I got her!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my SS will love (or at least like) my gift. As I stalked her read about her I felt like we had very similar tastes/likes/dislikes. I had some extras that I was saving for myself but decided to give them to her because I don't really _need_ them. Yesterday as I was re-reading her wishlist, I saw she had some of the items listed that I'm giving as extras! I'm not sure if I missed it the first time or what, but I feel more confident in the gifts I got her!
I'm sure she will love it! That is awesome that your extras for her were on her list! That makes it perfect!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes, (wrings hands and laughs in a sinister way), only 103 more to go through! lol
LOL! So many cartoon characters just popped into my head doing that hahaha I love it


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my SS will love (or at least like) my gift. As I stalked her read about her I felt like we had very similar tastes/likes/dislikes. I had some extras that I was saving for myself but decided to give them to her because I don't really _need_ them. Yesterday as I was re-reading her wishlist, I saw she had some of the items listed that I'm giving as extras! I'm not sure if I missed it the first time or what, but I feel more confident in the gifts I got her!
That's so ausome, I went through my stash and did the same! I didn't realize I had some of the items off her list, so that make's me a very happy Santa indeed.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 19, 2013)

That's awesome!!! I have a ton of samples I was saving for myself but after some stalking I realized they're perfect extra goodies for my person!



> I think my SS will love (or at least like) my gift. As I stalked herÂ read about her I felt like we had very similar tastes/likes/dislikes. I had some extras that I was saving for myself but decided to give them to her because I don't really _need_ them. Yesterday as I was re-reading her wishlist, I saw she had some of the items listed that I'm giving as extras! I'm not sure if I missed it the first time or what, but I feel more confident in the gifts I got her!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 19, 2013)

Is it weird that I'm getting super excited for the reveals? I can't wait to see everyone's presents! My hubby thinks its weird that I get so excited about what other people get (watching my kids open Christmas presents has me on the edge of my seat with excitement). When the reveals start popping up I'm going to grab a bag of popcorn, some hot chocolate, &amp; enjoy! It's going to be so fun to see what everyone gets!!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it weird that I'm getting super excited for the reveals? I can't wait to see everyone's presents! My hubby thinks its weird that I get so excited about what other people get (watching my kids open Christmas presents has me on the edge of my seat with excitement). When the reveals start popping up I'm going to grab a bag of popcorn, some hot chocolate, &amp; enjoy! It's going to be so fun to see what everyone gets!!!
I'm the same way, I tend to be the last person opening gifts because I enjoy watching everyone else open theirs.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 19, 2013)

Just returned from shopping! Looks like I may end up needing flat rate boxes to ship! Wow! Hopefully I have read my SS for both threads well--their tastes are different than mine, but that makes the shopping more fun!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

> Ahh. I know! Me too! By the time I get a couple extras and buy little boxes to wrap up and pay for shipping ...whoooweee my girl is gonna be SPOILED! I hope she likes cheese or would like other Wisconsiny goodies (sausage?) because I can't send beer.


 I always feel sorry for people who can't or won't eat cheese. I love cheese so much. I think my life would be sadder without cheese!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know it's only been a day...but I'm dying over here. I wanna know who has me!!!!
Me too!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 19, 2013)

I am going to a local craft fair this weekend to pick up gifts as extras! so excited!

I have to say I really love this forum too. I have the kind of job (professor) where people can judge being into makeup and beauty as "shallow" and might think I'm dumb for caring about these things but I don't see it that way. It is fun and it makes me happy...I don't think that something that gives you joy should be dismissed as shallow. So thank you all for being lovely and intelligent people who find pleasure in colors, scents, and other beautiful things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to a local craft fair this weekend to pick up gifts as extras! so excited!

I have to say I really love this forum too. I have the kind of job (professor) where people can judge being into makeup and beauty as "shallow" and might think I'm dumb for caring about these things but I don't see it that way. It is fun and it makes me happy...I don't think that something that gives you joy should be dismissed as shallow. So thank you all for being lovely and intelligent people who find pleasure in colors, scents, and other beautiful things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
YES to this!  I have to worry a little at work/school that I won't be taken seriously because I am into makeup.  It is so nice to find people from all different careers and backgrounds that are into the same thing.  I have found the most accepting and uplifting community on here.  I think I felt worse about my looks before I found people on here who struggle with the same issues and yet make the best of them.  MUT is a huge self esteem booster for me.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 19, 2013)

Grateful for the secret santa Xmas wish list!! I know what to get my SS!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to a local craft fair this weekend to pick up gifts as extras! so excited!

I have to say I really love this forum too. I have the kind of job (professor) where people can judge being into makeup and beauty as "shallow" and might think I'm dumb for caring about these things but I don't see it that way. It is fun and it makes me happy...I don't think that something that gives you joy should be dismissed as shallow. So thank you all for being lovely and intelligent people who find pleasure in colors, scents, and other beautiful things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh that sounds so much fun, I love craft shows! I wish they had those kinds of things around where I live but it is mostly just military girls selling Mary Kay, military related jewelry or like Pure Romance lol. Don't let the other people get you down, just because you are into make up they shouldn't categorize you into being shallow or dumb, you are awesome no matter what =]

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it weird that I'm getting super excited for the reveals? I can't wait to see everyone's presents! My hubby thinks its weird that I get so excited about what other people get (watching my kids open Christmas presents has me on the edge of my seat with excitement). When the reveals start popping up I'm going to grab a bag of popcorn, some hot chocolate, &amp; enjoy! It's going to be so fun to see what everyone gets!!!
I love the reveals!! I even went and looked at reveals from SS on MUT from the last couple of years LOL I just think it is so fun! I cannot wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 19, 2013)

I think those that want to find out their ss should be able to play yes/no. Maybe November 28th/29th we can start asking questions to other members such as:

Does your ss giftee live in NJ?

Does your ss giftee love lush products?

Does your ss giftee love Urban Decay?

Ask specific questions to your profile.

This way, we can narrow it down. I think it would be fun and would help pass the time while we wait for the BIG reveals!!

If curiosity doesn't kill you or your cat, then you don't have to play along.

Any thoughts/ideas on this??


----------



## morre22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think those that want to find out their ss should be able to play yes/no. Maybe November 28th/29th we can start asking questions to other members such as:

Does your ss giftee live in NJ?

Does your ss giftee love lush products?

Does your ss giftee love Urban Decay?

Ask specific questions to your profile.

This way, we can narrow it down. I think it would be fun and would help pass the time while we wait for the BIG reveals!!

If curiosity doesn't kill you or your cat, then you don't have to play along.

Any thoughts/ideas on this??
LOL!

Does your giftees username start with a m and end with a 2? That isn't a dead giveaway right? hahaha 

I do want to know who my SS is but I think I want to wait to find out who it is until I get the gift in the mail =]


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The employees at Uptown MAC are horrible! I have never been treated so badly before. I wish I knew there were fellow Abq'ers on here. We just moved to the 4 corners but I would have loved to have met up with you!
ABQ might have been better with friends but I truly just hated the place. I was born there but my mom moved to Sac when I was 2 months old so I've always been a Cali girl and moving to ABQ made me miserable. I missed trees and grass, I'm glad to be back home although hubby is trying to find an overseas job where we can join him. That's a little terrifying and exciting at the same time. I've never been out of the U.S.

I am from NYC but currently live in Germany. I was really nervous when I first moved here because  I didn't have friends or family but now I love it. Its great to experience different cultures and travel.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 19, 2013)

Just got back from an awesome parent conference, so I have to brag on my little one for a sec, feel free to skip. She is reading at double the standards for words per minute. The standards are 31 and she's at 65. I basically just sat for a half hour listening to the teacher gush about how smart Z is so I'm in a happy mood. 

About the makeup thing, people think I'm not intelligent because I like cartoons, makeup, and I jump up and down when I get excited. I spent almost my entire teen years being miserable and I've found for me I have to make a conscious effort to stay happy it doesn't just come to me. So I might be a little childish and excitable but it's better than being depressed and miserable.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Talk about guilt trip. I stop petting Henry and this is the look I get:


What a cutie!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I have my SS I feel like the BIGGEST creeper, going through all her past posts, looking for ideas, and just learning/creeping. Like oh look at what she posted years ago (exagerationI think haha) I think the worst part is how much I am enjoying this whole creeping process...... 





I enjoy being awkward around people and creeping in the first place. It's just really fun, so I totally understand where you are coming from...

A couple of weeks ago I was at Busch Gardens and we were watching one of their stage shows. Well the building was empty but this guy and his best friend decided to sit RIGHT NEXT TO ME! We weren't even in good seat because we had a 3 year old with us so we were near the exit in case we needed to leave quickly. Then, to make things worse, he put his arm on my hand rest.... soooo I did the natural, albeit totally awkward thing and reached over and held his hand! HAHAHAHAHAHA You should have seen his face!!!! My husband, sister-in-law and her husband were watching and they couldn't stop laughing. Needless to say, he got up and left. I didn't think he would leave, but apparently I creeped him out enough.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 19, 2013)

I need quit my job so I can keep up with the threads better. (Love the threads, hate the job!!) I'm also getting over the worse case of bronchitis ever, so it's been hard to keep up with anything!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 19, 2013)

> I am from NYC but currently live in Germany. I was really nervous when I first moved here becauseÂ  I didn't have friends or family but now I love it. Its great to experience different cultures and travel.


 I lived in Germany for 8 years and loved every second of it! I'm hoping to go back for a visit in the next year or two


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2013)

Guys, the point of SECRET Santa is that it's a SECRET until the giftee gets the gift. Let's try NOT to spoil it for them.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 19, 2013)

> I am going to a local craft fair this weekend to pick up gifts as extras! so excited! I have to say I really love this forum too. I have the kind of job (professor) where people can judge being into makeup and beauty as "shallow" and might think I'm dumb for caring about these thingsÂ but I don't see it that way. It is fun and it makes me happy...I don't think that something that gives you joy should be dismissed as shallow. So thank you all for being lovely and intelligent people who find pleasure in colors, scents, and other beautiful things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The men in my department have given up on understanding me--and they have no idea I do this.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2013)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If your SS wants blush, this is a great deal!!!http://www.sephora.com/cream-blush-P54600?skuId=1236744
> 
> ...


 Reading this made me smile!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do the same thing and love doing it. I have more than I need and every month my subscription boxes come in and once in a while I will trade if there was something I really wanted and didn't get but most of the time I put all my extras into a little stash and give stuff away to people who need it. I'm in recovery and have been clean and sober for almost four years so I work with other women in my free time and show them that there is another way to live. When I got clean and sober I was broken spiritually, emtionally, and physically and remember how the littlest things made my day so giving these women little things like makeup to make them feel better about themselves is pretty cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 19, 2013)

> Guys, the point of SECRET Santa is that it's a SECRET until the giftee gets the gift. Let's try NOT to spoil it for them.


 Yes Ma'am, we will be good. :icon_chee (Next year--Secret Turkeys)


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I cry a lot too. I come from a family where Christmas involves a bunch of random gift cards. One Christmas my brother just handed me $20 on Christmas morning. Luckily my hubby is a sweetheart &amp; puts a lot of thought into my Christmas gift every year. I meticulously shop, plan, wrap, etc for the gifts I buy. It makes it all so special for me. Last Christmas my 8 year old daughter saved up all her money &amp; bought me a Mickey Mouse steering wheel cover for Christmas. It took me by surprise &amp; I was sobbing most of the day because of it. I'm such a baby like that. I'm crying just thinking about getting my gift from my secret Santa. I've never gotten beauty products for Christmas before. It's going to be magical for me.
That's so sweet of your daughter!  I am super emotional too and I have a feeling I will be very emotional when I get my gift.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 19, 2013)

Dear Secret Santa,

Here are my answers to the recent surveys...hope it gives you some further guidance!



Spoiler



*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

Makeup - neutrals (but honestly, I'm stocked up on makeup...so I'm probably the only person signed up for MUT Secret Santa that doesn't want makeup...LOL) 
General - I wear black mostly (living in NYC...so cliche)! I like jewel-tones (ex. purple, green, blue), mint green, cerulean blue and white/cream. I tend to stick with solid colors or basic patterns (ex. stripes, chevron)   *What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?*

Neutrals (beige, dark brown, black)

*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

Jurlique skincare, Tarte makeup (blushes and lippies). I'm trying to use more 'green' and 'natural' products.

*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:
a)prefer everything wrapped individually
or
B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at*

Either is good with me - honestly, as long as it looks like you put some thought into it, I'll be happy

*AND would you prefer to:*

*a) open each gift slowly and methodically
or
B) tear everything open like a mad woman*

B - I've never liked surprises and I've found that since I moved to NYC a few years ago, I have become less patient

*What scents do you like: *

*Sweet, fruity, some light florals. Some examples of fragrances that I like Viktor &amp; Rolf flowerbomb, Atelier cologne vanille insensee, Pink Sugar. Although, I can't wear fragrances to work, so I generally prefer unscented products.*

*What scents do you not like: *

Lavender, banana, patchouli, musk, tobacco

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

Eyeshadows (I've got hooded eyes and it just looks strange)

*What makeup item do you use everyday:*

I don't usually wear a full face of makeup. Instead, I have a multi-step skincare routine (cleanser, toner, serum, eye cream, moisturizer, sunscreen) and always use lip balms and hand creams.

  *What colors do you avoid: *

Very bright colors, warm colors (ex. oranges, browns), animal prints

*How would you describe your style of makeup? *

Minimalist and natural

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples? *

I would prefer foil packets over unsealed samples. I am cautious about sanitation because I work in healthcare.

* *

*What kind of extras would make your day? *

 Tea, gummy bears and chocolate. I love chai tea (BTW Tazo has the best chai tea...Mighty Leaf and Numi just don't cut it for me). I've bought 5-lb bags of Haribo gummy bears at a time. I have access to lots of delicious goodies in NYC, so I'd love to try something that is local to you. 

*What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?) *

I use BB cream most frequently. However, I run out of mascara the quickest (always throw out after 3 months).

*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy?*

I'd run to the skincare section and grab the SK-II clear treatment lotion.

*---------------------------------------------------------------*

*What's in your purse right now?*

Lip balm, hand cream, hand sanitizer


*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

Konjac sponge 


*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

Turned 30 last month!


*Do you like coffee or tea? *

Tea


*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

Products with raisins (especially when they fool me into thinking that they are chocolate chips), fudge, white chocolate, marzipan. 


*[SIZE=1em]D[/SIZE]o you have any pets?*

A shih tzu mix that we rescued about 2 years ago  (my Avatar pic)


*What subs do you get?*

Love with Food

GoodeBox (every other month)

Popsugar (just started a 3-month sub)

Birchbox (on and off relationship. I've had 17 months of Birchboxes)

BarkBox (on and off relationship for our dog. We've had about 12 boxes and all the treats are piling up)

I'd like to try Green Grab Bag (I like that you can pick your own products) and Yuzen because both of these usually contain 'green' and 'natural' products. However, I feel a bit overloaded with my current stock, so I'm holding off on this.

Never subbed to Ipsy because the contents are generally not a good match for me.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sometimes cry at movies, tv shows...but primarily, I cry when I'm mad. IT IS INFURIATING. Then I get more mad that I'm crying, and then I cry more...it's terrible...
This reminds me of the first time  I watched The Notebook. The hubby came home from work to find me bawling, I couldn't stop crying  and I couldn't even speak to tell him what was wrong he looked seriously worried.  I felt so bad for him and after I was able to explain we had a good laugh about how emotional I get.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This reminds me of the first time  I watched The Notebook. The hubby came home from work to find me bawling, I couldn't stop crying  and I couldn't even speak to tell him what was wrong he looked seriously worried.  I felt so bad for him and after I was able to explain we had a good laugh about how emotional I get.
speaking of "The Notebook", I saw that movie for the first time on our long plane ride home from our honeymoon in Hawaii. Obviously my husband was reading his book while I was balling. All I could say through my tears were "you're going to die and leave me"...he was like "okay, why are you being a weirdo?"....I laugh about it now, but I still cry at the notebook..


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dear Secret Santee:

My boyfriend saw the piles of samples and other applicable goodies that I have set aside in our apartment for you. He has since decided that you will also need coffee and other treats from Starbucks. I really hope you have a nice mail carrier because this box is gonna be bulky!

-Jessica  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS. If anyone needs an elf on the shelf , just hit me up. Everyone knows that MUT is 100x more fun than writing a paper.
Your boyfriend is awesome! I am trying to convince my siblings to go work at Starbucks so that they can supply me with psl. I had not had one since I moved to Germany over 8 years ago until they finally brought it to Germany this fall.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your boyfriend is awesome! I am trying to convince my siblings to go work at Starbucks so that they can supply me with psl. I had not had one since I moved to Germany over 8 years ago until they finally brought it to Germany this fall.
Have you seen this? I dont know if they'll deliver to you but it could be worth checking out! http://www.starbucksstore.com/fontana-pumpkin-sauce/011008514,default,pd.html?&amp;srule=Featured&amp;start=0&amp;sz=16&amp;cgid=syrups-and-sauces

I'm not a fan of PSL. I think it tastes like candles. In my many moons behind the counter, I never understood the craze! But, it makes people happy I guess.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I always feel sorry for people who can't or won't eat cheese. I love cheese so much. I think my life would be sadder without cheese!
I was dairy free before I came to WI and now...omg  I can't quit the dairy. I've tried. Its just *so* hard.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't know where else to post this, so I thought I'd share it here.  I subscribe to Ipsy, Birchbox, Glossybox and Julep, I also order things on-line from Amazon and Ulta, among other stores.  My friend works in the office next to mine and last week she made a comment about all the orders I receive at work, I didn't think anything of it and let it go.  Then today her son was at the office and she says to him, "This is Jessica, you know the one with the shopping problem."  I didn't say anything, but I was like WTF?  Do I make comments about her choices, um, no.  It just irritated the crap out of me!
Wow that was very rude of her, its none of her business what you do with your money.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 19, 2013)

> Just had to share my idea for a mini stocking filled with little samples! Like they are stocking stuffers! I die. This will be so cute.


 That's an awesome idea!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need quit my job so I can keep up with the threads better. (Love the threads, hate the job!!) I'm also getting over the worse case of bronchitis ever, so it's been hard to keep up with anything!
LOL, I need a skill that can get me a job at MUT.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2013)

Ooh, be my SS and send me cheese and sausage, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahh. I know! Me too! By the time I get a couple extras and buy little boxes to wrap up and pay for shipping ...whoooweee my girl is gonna be SPOILED! I hope she likes cheese or would like other Wisconsiny goodies (sausage?) because I can't send beer. Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did some awesome shopping for my santee. I fell into the, what budget??, category. Oops!
Can't wait to receive everything and wrap it and send it out. Can we send our gifts before Dec 1st????


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  speaking of "The Notebook", I saw that movie for the first time on our long plane ride home from our honeymoon in Hawaii. Obviously my husband was reading his book while I was balling. All I could say through my tears were "you're going to die and leave me"...he was like "okay, why are you being a weirdo?"....I laugh about it now, but I still cry at the notebook..
Awwwww.  I can't imagine seeing that movie on the way home from a honeymoon.  I'd be balling too.  I've only watched the notebook once... and cried so much that I told myself I'd never watch it again.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to a local craft fair this weekend to pick up gifts as extras! so excited!

I have to say I really love this forum too. I have the kind of job (professor) where people can judge being into makeup and beauty as "shallow" and might think I'm dumb for caring about these things but I don't see it that way. It is fun and it makes me happy...I don't think that something that gives you joy should be dismissed as shallow. So thank you all for being lovely and intelligent people who find pleasure in colors, scents, and other beautiful things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
YES to this!  I have to worry a little at work/school that I won't be taken seriously because I am into makeup.  It is so nice to find people from all different careers and backgrounds that are into the same thing.  I have found the most accepting and uplifting community on here.  I think I felt worse about my looks before I found people on here who struggle with the same issues and yet make the best of them.  MUT is a huge self esteem booster for me.  

I feel the same way. No one in my department really wears makeup so I felt unprofessional and bad for wearing it until I discovered MUT.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from an awesome parent conference, so I have to brag on my little one for a sec, feel free to skip. She is reading at double the standards for words per minute. The standards are 31 and she's at 65. I basically just sat for a half hour listening to the teacher gush about how smart Z is so I'm in a happy mood. 

About the makeup thing, people think I'm not intelligent because I like cartoons, makeup, and I jump up and down when I get excited. I spent almost my entire teen years being miserable and I've found for me I have to make a conscious effort to stay happy it doesn't just come to me. So I might be a little childish and excitable but it's better than being depressed and miserable.
Congrats on the awesome parent conference!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to go shopping for my secret santa! I feel kind of creepy though since I've been stalking her posts and I wrote down all the information I have about her in a notebook. I've been taking notes on ideas and highlighting things and now it looks more like a plan of attack than a shopping list. Lol. I really hope there's some good black friday deals so that I can pick up tons of goodies for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is so cute! What a lucky girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahh. I know! Me too! By the time I get a couple extras and buy little boxes to wrap up and pay for shipping ...whoooweee my girl is gonna be SPOILED! I hope she likes cheese or would like other Wisconsiny goodies (sausage?) because I can't send beer.
Aw, awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your girl is also super lucky!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Agreed, I always like wild surprises. Looks all chic from outside than RAWR!

Edit: looking at this post, it's a little clearer why people don't like me, I'm weird. Oh well!

Haha I LIKE YOU.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorta on the same boat, my one "big" item is worth $62 bucks in itself but I got a deal. I used my rewards from my credit card that I stacked up to purchase it. Include that to my Ebates cash back, it didn't really cost me much. 




 Love finding deals.

Wow, I am in total awe of a lot of the bargain hunters on here!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The only judgemental person in my house is my cat.... He just sits on his perch and eyeballs me, like I am the crazy one. Apparently cats don't think drinking from the toilet is crazy though.




WORD.  I swear my one cat is judgmental about drinking alcohol.  He always gives me the look of death when I am doing it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my SS will love (or at least like) my gift. As I stalked her read about her I felt like we had very similar tastes/likes/dislikes. I had some extras that I was saving for myself but decided to give them to her because I don't really _need_ them. Yesterday as I was re-reading her wishlist, I saw she had some of the items listed that I'm giving as extras! I'm not sure if I missed it the first time or what, but I feel more confident in the gifts I got her!
Aw, so awesome! I know she will love it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just returned from shopping! Looks like I may end up needing flat rate boxes to ship! 

Oh,I definitely need flat rates :X

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I have to say I really love this forum too. I have the kind of job (professor) where people can judge being into makeup and beauty as "shallow" and might think I'm dumb for caring about these things but I don't see it that way. It is fun and it makes me happy...I don't think that something that gives you joy should be dismissed as shallow. So thank you all for being lovely and intelligent people who find pleasure in colors, scents, and other beautiful things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same job situation. I also am relieved to have found the forum!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright, I did it! I purchased the last item for my SS a little while ago. Whew! That was fun, I feel like such a rogue!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

GUYYYYYS! I have written the most posts on MUT today! How exciting!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it weird that I'm getting super excited for the reveals? I can't wait to see everyone's presents! My hubby thinks its weird that I get so excited about what other people get (watching my kids open Christmas presents has me on the edge of my seat with excitement). When the reveals start popping up I'm going to grab a bag of popcorn, some hot chocolate, &amp; enjoy! It's going to be so fun to see what everyone gets!!!
I am so excited to see everyone's reveal! I hope that everyone is able to post pictures because that way I can imagine rolling around in everyone's piles of pretties!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 19, 2013)

For whoever has me as a SS, just updated my profile. Sorry it was so bare before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to a local craft fair this weekend to pick up gifts as extras! so excited!

I have to say I really love this forum too. I have the kind of job (professor) where people can judge being into makeup and beauty as "shallow" and might think I'm dumb for caring about these things but I don't see it that way. It is fun and it makes me happy...I don't think that something that gives you joy should be dismissed as shallow. So thank you all for being lovely and intelligent people who find pleasure in colors, scents, and other beautiful things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Right?! I absolutely do not think it is okay to judge someone for enjoying makeup. Makeup, skincare, nail polish... they all boil down to things that make me happy. I believe that if something makes you happy (besides, drugs and excessive drinking) why not indulge in them a lot little. My husband always gets frustrated when I buy makeup because he says I don't need it, that I am pretty without it. But that doesn't matter to me, it makes me feel like a lady; one who has confidence and can keep my head held high. I love makeup, HEAR ME ROAR!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright, I did it! I purchased the last item for my SS a little while ago. Whew! That was fun, I feel like such a rogue!
Woohoo!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from an awesome parent conference, so I have to brag on my little one for a sec, feel free to skip. She is reading at double the standards for words per minute. The standards are 31 and she's at 65. I basically just sat for a half hour listening to the teacher gush about how smart Z is so I'm in a happy mood. 

About the makeup thing, people think I'm not intelligent because I like cartoons, makeup, and I jump up and down when I get excited. I spent almost my entire teen years being miserable and I've found for me I have to make a conscious effort to stay happy it doesn't just come to me. So I might be a little childish and excitable but it's better than being depressed and miserable.
Your daughter sounds like an amazing individual.

And it is okay that people may not think your intelligent, because really that just makes them small minded and uppity in my opinion. I am totally childish and ridiculous, I read Harry Potter and speak with a British accent the entire time I watch Game Of Thrones but that doesn't make me dumb, I just have a great imagination(that gets me in trouble sometimes, hehehaha).


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your daughter sounds like an amazing individual.

And it is okay that people may not think your intelligent, because really that just makes them small minded and uppity in my opinion. I am totally childish and ridiculous, I read Harry Potter and speak with a British accent the entire time I watch Game Of Thrones but that doesn't make me dumb, I just have a great imagination(that gets me in trouble sometimes, hehehaha).
People think I'm kidding when I tell them my favorite movie is The Little Mermaid. They always say "No, what real movie?" and i just stare at them until they get the hint. I like happy endings and fun things. The world sucks most of the time and they can kiss my butt.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 19, 2013)

> People think I'm kidding when I tell them my favorite movie is The Little Mermaid. They always say "No, what real movie?" and i just stare at them until they get the hint. I like happy endings and fun things. The world sucks most of the time and they can kiss my butt.


 My favorite movie ever is "Elf", I don't care what people think. I just yell at them that they "sit on a throne of lies". Hahaha


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahh. I know! Me too! By the time I get a couple extras and buy little boxes to wrap up and pay for shipping ...whoooweee my girl is gonna be SPOILED! I hope she likes cheese or would like other Wisconsiny goodies (sausage?) because I can't send beer.
OMG Cheese!  Cheese curds are the best!  Although probably do not ship well!  And sad face about beer.  I had a friend who lives in Madison so I spent a lot of time in Wisconsin.  My favorite beer is New Glarus spotted cow.  Everything I would go visit her I would pack a 12 pack in my suit case!  I only ever had one casualty!  My whole suitcase smelled like beer!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 19, 2013)

ELF is adorable but it makes me cry.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My favorite movie ever is "Elf", I don't care what people think. I just yell at them that they "sit on a throne of lies". Hahaha
omg Elf. I love Elf. I just got the Elf glasses from Urban Outfitters and I make everyone use them who comes to my house.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I need a skill that can get me a job at MUT. 
That's even better idea.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 19, 2013)

Isn't Spotted Cow great?? I love how successful New Glarus is even without spending a dime on advertising AND not selling outside the state of WI. My friends told me that cheese is ok to ship so long as it's vacuum sealed a certain way that they do in the cheese shops? They sell cheese curds in the airport with a sign that says they're good X number of hours unrefrigerated. I have a friend who travels abroad often and she brings a brick of cheese with her packed in her suitcase. I'll have to ask a cheese shop person but I might not end up sending cheese bc that could be weird and my person might not eat it. haha



> OMG Cheese! Â Cheese curds are the best! Â Although probably do not ship well!Â  And sad face about beer. Â I had a friend who lives in Madison so I spent a lot of time in Wisconsin. Â My favorite beer is New Glarus spotted cow. Â Everything I would go visit her I would pack a 12 pack in my suit case! Â I only ever had one casualty! Â My whole suitcase smelled like beer!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Isn't Spotted Cow great?? I love how successful New Glarus is even without spending a dime on advertising AND not selling outside the state of WI. My friends told me that cheese is ok to ship so long as it's vacuum sealed a certain way that they do in the cheese shops? They sell cheese curds in the airport with a sign that says they're good X number of hours unrefrigerated. I have a friend who travels abroad often and she brings a brick of cheese with her packed in her suitcase. I'll have to ask a cheese shop person but I might not end up sending cheese bc that could be weird and my person might not eat it. haha
Spotted cow is the best!  We always lament the fact we cannot buy it everytime we are at the grocery store/liquor store buying beer!  I can't believe in all my trips there I never toured the brewery!  Good to know about cheese and it being mailable and buying it in airports!

And to whoever commented earlier Butter Burgers are the best!  When I lived in Iowa and we got a Culver's I was in heaven!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear that.




Thank you, it's hard and the second time it has happened and four years, which is really annoying but at least I get to talk to him a bunch so that helps =]

Its great you get to talk to him while he is gone,  I dont know how people did it before when Skype, facetime and other modern forms of communications were not around.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 19, 2013)

> I always feel sorry for people who can't or won't eat cheese. I love cheese so much. I think my life would be sadder without cheese!


 ugh god! That would be the most awful life.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So this just happened... 





These are the things I was talking about, they're delicious. Thank goodness I started Insanity today ðŸ˜’
That picture made me instantly hungry! those look so yummy.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 19, 2013)

> People think I'm kidding when I tell them my favorite movie is The Little Mermaid. They always say "No, what real movie?" and i just stare at them until they get the hint. I like happy endings and fun things. The world sucks most of the time and they can kiss my butt.


 You're not alone and you're not weird. My 24 year old brothers favorite movie of all time is the Little Mermaid...and yes I said brother...lol. Dead serious. When my family moved from Illinois to colorado 11 years ago, my brothers best friends gave him a little mermaid going away party!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



YES TO ALL THIS!
I looove Grimm! I've heard Almost Human is good too, but we haven't started it yet. I also love Agents of Shield, and am eagerly awaiting the return of the Dr (Who, of course).


----------



## lemony007 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I looove Grimm! I've heard Almost Human is good too, but we haven't started it yet. I also love Agents of Shield, and am eagerly awaiting the return of the Dr (Who, of course).  
So excited for the Day of the Doctor, I think we are going to see it at the theater in 3D.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited for the Day of the Doctor, I think we are going to see it at the theater in 3D.
oOOOH! I should see if they are offering it around here, that sounds like fun! I'm such a geek - I geek over sci fi and over makeup and my kitties. Yep


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're not alone and you're not weird. My 24 year old brothers favorite movie of all time is the Little Mermaid...and yes I said brother...lol. Dead serious. When my family moved from Illinois to colorado 11 years ago, my brothers best friends gave him a little mermaid going away party!
One of my fav movies is How to Train a Dragon, followed by Hackers, and Ladyhawk (if only it had a different soundtrack, it needs to be re-released with classical or something).


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 19, 2013)

I love soft mild cheeses and summer sausages. They go great with mulled wine.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 19, 2013)

My handmade brush holder is going into the bisque kiln this weekend. I really really hope my SS posts some of her favorite color preferences so I can glaze it to her taste!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mmhmm...I moved here nearly 4 years ago. All of my friends are at least an hour and a half away, and people here are just...well...a bit different than I"m used to, and I don't have much of anything in common with most of them. So this is totally my social life, these days!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I know how you feel! I moved to Atlanta from Michigan three years ago for school, all my family is still up north  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Everyone down here thinks I sound like I'm from Canada and I'm a super witch because I'm just northern and don't say "bless your heart" and "y'all".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I just hang out with my dog and my bf...granted I like my dog more than I like most people 






Most of my friends have moved back to the states so I  just have a few friends here. Also my friends don't love make up as much as  I do that's why I love MUT and all the awesome people on here. I do agree with you I rather hang out with my hubby and cat than with most people.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Isn't Spotted Cow great?? I love how successful New Glarus is even without spending a dime on advertising AND not selling outside the state of WI. My friends told me that cheese is ok to ship so long as it's vacuum sealed a certain way that they do in the cheese shops? They sell cheese curds in the airport with a sign that says they're good X number of hours unrefrigerated. I have a friend who travels abroad often and she brings a brick of cheese with her packed in her suitcase. I'll have to ask a cheese shop person but I might not end up sending cheese bc that could be weird and my person might not eat it. haha
I don't think it would be weird to send cheese, especially from Wisconsin.  Cheese is so yummy!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've never had a macaron but I've always wanted to try on. I beg my secret Santa, please make my macaron dreams come true.

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never had a macaroon before lol!!
You ladies must have macarons!!! they are seriously amazing.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you're my SS you should just send me $25 in NYC food stuffs and pictures of fun NYC things. I'm being dead serious. I was in NYC for a hot minute when I was in NJ on business this summer but I didn't get to do anything fun. If I could be anyone Id be Nicolette Mason because she's fabulous, lives in NY, and eats macarons.

I'm never going to be successful in my ~life style change~ at this rate. Worth it. NYC food. Macarons. Oh Lordy. Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Ha - when I was typing up the original list of potential NYC goodies, I actually included Laduree macaroons. However, I decided to delete it from the list because honestly, I'm afraid that those wouldn't ship well.

Absolutely - I would love frolicking around the city while gathering yummy foodstuff and documenting it all in pictures!

Oh my goodness, you would love Macaron Day in NYC (it originated in Paris, but a NYC baker decided to bring the tradition to NYC a few years ago) - it's FREE macarons at over a dozen NYC bakeries. 





When is this? must plan my next trip back home around this date!  I usually make a trip to Financier and buy macarons whenever  I go home. They sell really good ones here in Germany too. I am just a fiend for sweets.

Macaron day in NYC is usually in mid-late March. It happened on March 20th this year. I think that you may need to plan a trip back home this Spring  





BTW - anyone notice the dichotomous chats about food and fitness on this thread recently...I just thought it was amusing (clearly, I'm trying to take over this thread with food chatter)...   





Thanks  for letting me know! My birthday is late March so it would be great to go home see family and eat macarons all day!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 20, 2013)

Can someone post a link to the SS questionaire? I want to fill it out to make things easier for my SS. Thanks!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 20, 2013)

I get to officially go shopping for my SS tomorrow. YAY! So far all I really have for her is her extras... which I am turning into a 12 days of Christmas gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The main gift will be separate. This should be interesting taking my 2 1/2 year old to Lush, Ulta, and Sephora tomorrow. Eek!!!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get to officially go shopping for my SS tomorrow. YAY! So far all I really have for her is her extras... which I am turning into a 12 days of Christmas gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The main gift will be separate. This should be interesting taking my 2 1/2 year old to Lush, Ulta, and Sephora tomorrow. Eek!!!
Good luck!  I hope it goes well!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I get to officially go shopping for my SS tomorrow. YAY! So far all I really have for her is her extras... which I am turning into a 12 days of Christmas gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The main gift will be separate. This should be interesting taking my 2 1/2 year old to Lush, Ulta, and Sephora tomorrow. Eek!!!


 I did that once...... My daughter dug out a bunch of eye shadow from the samples and made a picture with lipstick while I wasn't watching.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get to officially go shopping for my SS tomorrow. YAY! So far all I really have for her is her extras... which I am turning into a 12 days of Christmas gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The main gift will be separate. This should be interesting taking my 2 1/2 year old to Lush, Ulta, and Sephora tomorrow. Eek!!!
I love the 12 days of Christmas concept! That is a great idea!

Lol I have a 3 year old and it is hard to take him to so many shops, especially when he is convinced that make up palettes are paint and that he should play with them lol


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 20, 2013)

I will be bringing the stroller and keeping him trapped! LOL


----------



## morre22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be bringing the stroller and keeping him trapped! LOL
LOL Great idea!! I always end up bringing a couple cars with us whenever I take him out to distract him from getting too bored.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If your SS wants blush, this is a great deal!!!
http://www.sephora.com/cream-blush-P54600?skuId=1236744
That's a great deal  I wonder if my person would like it, I know I would.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did some awesome shopping for my santee. I fell into the, what budget??, category. Oops!
Can't wait to receive everything and wrap it and send it out. Can we send our gifts before Dec 1st????
I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if  they are  open to try German brands.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if  they are  open to try German brands.
I would! that sounds so cool!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think this is a great idea, especially if you can figure out the perfect print for your girl! I would totally do this if I was crafty enough.
I think I'm going to use a deep purple on the outside, a leopard print lining, and a black ribbon closure.

Sounds so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Talk about guilt trip. I stop petting Henry and this is the look I get:


So cute!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it weird that I'm getting super excited for the reveals? I can't wait to see everyone's presents! My hubby thinks its weird that I get so excited about what other people get (watching my kids open Christmas presents has me on the edge of my seat with excitement). When the reveals start popping up I'm going to grab a bag of popcorn, some hot chocolate, &amp; enjoy! It's going to be so fun to see what everyone gets!!!
I'm the same way, I tend to be the last person opening gifts because I enjoy watching everyone else open theirs.

I do the same, I love to see the look on peoples faces when they get things they love.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahh. I know! Me too! By the time I get a couple extras and buy little boxes to wrap up and pay for shipping ...whoooweee my girl is gonna be SPOILED! I hope she likes cheese or would like other Wisconsiny goodies (sausage?) because I can't send beer.

I always feel sorry for people who can't or won't eat cheese. I love cheese so much. I think my life would be sadder without cheese!  I agree 100% with this, the hubs and I love cheese.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need quit my job so I can keep up with the threads better. (Love the threads, hate the job!!) I'm also getting over the worse case of bronchitis ever, so it's been hard to keep up with anything!
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am from NYC but currently live in Germany. I was really nervous when I first moved here because  I didn't have friends or family but now I love it. Its great to experience different cultures and travel.

I lived in Germany for 8 years and loved every second of it! I'm hoping to go back for a visit in the next year or two I have been here for 8 years! Where in Germany did you live? I am in Stuttgart.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My favorite movie ever is "Elf", I don't care what people think. I just yell at them that they "sit on a throne of lies". Hahaha

My favorite movie too! I watch it year-round and can pretty much quote the entire thing. 






Also, I feel like I need to send cheese curds/sausage/beer to my giftee now, along with something Packer-tastic. It doesn't get much more Wisconsin than that!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 20, 2013)

So... I started working on my 12 days of christmas... and I think I am going to need a very large box to ship this in. Hahaha!!! I really hope my SS doesn't feel overwhelmed by all of this... I may need to rethink my approach.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If your SS wants blush, this is a great deal!!!

http://www.sephora.com/cream-blush-P54600?skuId=1236744



Thanks for this @KellyKaye -- I started a second job to have some extra "weddings are expensive" money... and the other night the girl who was training me got to talking about makeup! She LOVES makeup, but told me she doesn't have the money to buy any. (And then proceeded to tell me how the shoes she was wearing were her husbands because they didn't have the money to go get her some). I'm making her a little "basket" for christmas and this will be perfect to toss in!!



YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Spread the makeup love! 
Reading this made me smile!



I do the same thing and love doing it. I have more than I need and every month my subscription boxes come in and once in a while I will trade if there was something I really wanted and didn't get but most of the time I put all my extras into a little stash and give stuff away to people who need it. I'm in recovery and have been clean and sober for almost four years so I work with other women in my free time and show them that there is another way to live. When I got clean and sober I was broken spiritually, emtionally, and physically and remember how the littlest things made my day so giving these women little things like makeup to make them feel better about themselves is pretty cool



Just wanted to tell you youre amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This reminds me of the first time  I watched The Notebook. The hubby came home from work to find me bawling, I couldn't stop crying  and I couldn't even speak to tell him what was wrong he looked seriously worried.  I felt so bad for him and after I was able to explain we had a good laugh about how emotional I get.
speaking of "The Notebook", I saw that movie for the first time on our long plane ride home from our honeymoon in Hawaii. Obviously my husband was reading his book while I was balling. All I could say through my tears were "you're going to die and leave me"...he was like "okay, why are you being a weirdo?"....I laugh about it now, but I still cry at the notebook..

Seems like that movie has that effect on women. My mom cried when she watched it and I got it for her as one of her Christmas gifts. The hubby ended up getting me a really nice gift set for this movie and I still cry every time I watch it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

I watch Elf year round, too! And Christmas Vacation, Love Actually, and the first two Home Alone movies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your boyfriend is awesome! I am trying to convince my siblings to go work at Starbucks so that they can supply me with psl. I had not had one since I moved to Germany over 8 years ago until they finally brought it to Germany this fall.
Have you seen this? I dont know if they'll deliver to you but it could be worth checking out! http://www.starbucksstore.com/fontana-pumpkin-sauce/011008514,default,pd.html?&amp;srule=Featured&amp;start=0&amp;sz=16&amp;cgid=syrups-and-sauces

I'm not a fan of PSL. I think it tastes like candles. In my many moons behind the counter, I never understood the craze! But, it makes people happy I guess.

Thanks! I have to see if they deliver to me.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

> I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if Â they are Â open to try German brands.


 Trying out foreign brands was one of thee reasons I said yes to international shipping personally.It would be awesome if my SS was international  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited: cuz new iPad keyboard lol


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



YES TO ALL THIS!
I looove Grimm! I've heard Almost Human is good too, but we haven't started it yet. I also love Agents of Shield, and am eagerly awaiting the return of the Dr (Who, of course).

I watch Grimm, Agents of shields and  I really love Once Upon a Time. I must be the only person who doesn't watch Dr. Who.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I watch Elf year round, too! And Christmas Vacation, Love Actually, and the first two Home Alone movies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I love those movies! I love the beginning of Love Actually that song is always stuck in my head whenever I watch it. I also randomly sing Disney songs around the house.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

So I am finally caught up on this thread



 I was neglecting all my other threads to catch up. I feel bad for my SS since  I am not good at making things myself and I think homemade gifts are very thoughtful. I will try my best to make sure my SS has a gift they like. Also I want to apologize to whomever got me because I have not answered all my questions but my OCD would not let me answer the questions until I was caught up here.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Spoiler



*What scents do you like:*

I love floral, citrus, clean linen &amp; sweet scents.

*What scents do you not like:*

I don't like anything that smells like trees such as cedar it triggers my allergies.

*What makeup item can you not use at all:*

I don't have any need for tanning towels since  I am already tan.

*What makeup item do you use every day:*

I don't wear makeup everyday but when I do us usually mascara, eyeliner, lipstick or lip gloss.

*What colors do you avoid:*

I don't really avoid any colors for eye makeup but when It comes to lips I guess blue, black, green or yellow lipsticks. I think it looks great on those who can pull it off but I cant.

*How would you describe your style of makeup?*

I would say somewhat classic but I love to try new trends and colors so maybe more adventurous.

*What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*

I love pink, purple, blue and black. For makeup I like rose gold for the eyes and pinks, gold and browns for the eyes. Lipsick I love everything from nude to red.

*What colors do you use most in your apartment decoration?*

I have mostly burgundy, blue, beige, &amp; sage.

*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand?*

I guess that would be UD.

*If I am your secret santa and send you an over the top, fab gift would you:*

* a)prefer everything wrapped individually*

or

B) have a huge smorgasboard to look at

*AND would you prefer to:*

a) open each gift slowly and methodically

or

B) tear everything open like a mad woman

I would prefer everything wrapped individually. I am one of those people that will take forever because  I don't like to ruin the paper.  I am always thinking how long it must have taken to wrap.

*What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?*

I don't mind as long as they are labeled and fresh.

*What kind of extras would make your day?*

I am pretty easy going and most things would make me happy specially things from the states. Anything that you like/love and think I should try.

*What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other? * (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)

I would say mascara but I have a never ending supply so I will never run out.

*You just won a $50 giftcard to Birchbox/Target/or insert your favorite beauty store here....What's the first thing you want to buy???*

At the moment Naked3. 

*If you were to get something in your package that wasn't makeup or a beauty product, what would you be over the moon to see?*

 I would say  scarfs, cat things, custom jewelry, something local to you and you cant go wrong with anything polka dots. Something for my cat would be nice too.

*Is there an item (makeup, tool, skincare) you feel is missing from your routine, if so what?*

Probably a good foundation brush.

*Here's a question: Holiday flavor. Gingerbread, egg nog, or mint/chocolate mint?*

Chocolate mint, eggnog then gingerbread.

*What's in your purse right now?*

The better question would be whats not in my purse lol. I currently have my wallet, credit cards, money, umbrella, shopping bag, tissue, hand sanitizer, change purser, sunglasses, scarf, lotion, makeup bag with mascara, eyeliner, blush, blotting papers, sunblock about 10 or more lipsticks and lip glosses. I also have an emergency wristlet with items for when that time of the month hits which includes advil.  I will stop here but I am sure there are more things in there.

*What is your favorite holiday?*

Christmas

*What candies and baked goods do you especially like?*

I love chocolate specially mint chocolate, caramel popcorn, caramel anything, rice Krispie treats, sour patch kids, peppermint bark, cakes, cheese cake, brownies and things with peanut butter.

*What candies and baked goods do you dislike?*

I don't like anything with licorice, marzipan, chocolate with cherries.

*Is there any beauty product that you are dying to try?*

Probably whatever is new at your local drugstore since  I don't get those items here.

*What are a few of your hobbies?*

I like to hang out on MUT, play/cuddle with my cat, read, travel, watch movies/tv shows, shop!

*How old are you (approximately) if you are comfortable sharing?*

28

*do you like coffee or tea?*

I like them both and I love hot chocolate in the winter.

*do you have any pets?*

A cat named Princess Consuela Bananahammock.

*you're in the sephora version of Supermarket Sweep and you have 30 seconds. What's the first thing you bolt for?*

I think I UD, Dior since I don't have any of their makeup and

*is there a particular color that has a majority in your closet?*

I wear a lot of black, navy and pink.

*what subs do you get?*

Birchbox x2

Ipsyx2

Julep

Starlooks

LMdB

Glossybox (Germany)

*Shoe size*: 6/6.5

*Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:*

Yes

*Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?* I don't play sports but I watch baseball, basketball &amp; soccer with the hubby. I am a big NY Yankees, Knicks and Jets fan.*Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?*

I am always reading something.  I like books like Harry Potter, Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, Devil Wears Prada, The Lord of the Rings and The hobbit. I also like the classics like Little Women, The Great Gatsby.*If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?* I always dreamed of going to Paris and  I have been lucky enough to go there twice. If money was not an option I would love to go to all the continents.

*Design question...*

I like Paris prints, owls, polka dots, vintage patterns, animal print.


So  I finally finished the questions  I hope  I didnt over share too much. I also added more facts about me to my SS list in my signature.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 20, 2013)

Found the list, so here are my answers

What are your favorite colors (both generally and for makeup products)?*General: blues, greens, lavender, purple and soft pale yellow.*

*Makeup: Neutral eyeshadows, mid-tone pinks, plums and deep berries for lips*What colors do you use most in your house decoration?  *Mostly browns, beiges, a few accents in blue, dark green and light yellow.*Do you own a lot of items from any particular brand? *Lots of UD*What scents do you like: *Nothing scented please*What scents do you not like: *All*What makeup item can you not use at all: *Blush, bronzer, highlighters, glitter*

What makeup item do you use every day: *BB Cream, Eyeliner, Mascara, Lipstick, Lipgloss*What colors do you avoid:* Anything vivid, loud or bright, and no orange, red, or coral*How would you describe your style of makeup? *Classic, professional, or natural depending* *on the day*
 

What  NON- makeup or beauty-related item,  would you be over -the-moon to see in your package?* Books! True crime, biographies, weird trivia, and cookbooks. I really love old cookbooks.* *Used are fine.*  

What are your feelings on prepared/unsealed samples?* I don't mind lightly used or swatched as long as it is not mascara, lipgloss or liquid eyeliner. **If it can be safely sanitized I'm happy to have it.*What kind of extras would make your day? *Savory snacks, books, cat toys, colored pens ( especially purple ink), pierced earrings (sensitive ear type/hypoallergenic), scarf, GWP cosmetics**, cosmetic samples , any extras are very appreciated*

What designs are you geared towards? (eg motifs, characters, themes, styles) *My husband collects cat figurines, I love pin-ups, burlesque, and Dita Von Teese*

What ONE PRODUCT (not brand or color in particular, just product) do you use more than any other?  (What runs out the quickest in your make-up drawer?)*  Lipstick and lipgloss*You just won a $50 giftcard to [Insert your favorite beauty store here]. What's the first thing you want to buy??? *Lorac Unzipped Palette*


----------



## angienharry (Nov 20, 2013)

> I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if Â they are Â open to try German brands.


 Personally I would love both. How awesome to try great brands from another country that my SS loves! Everyone is so wonderful here, I'm sure your Santee will appreciate the thought behind it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

Love Actually is one of my favorite movies!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if Â they are Â open to try German brands.


 German Christmas ornaments are the best!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 20, 2013)

German anything is amazing! I lived in Speicher, Germany (Spangdahlem Air Base) for 4 years &amp; there's not a day that goes by that I don't wish I was back there again. I miss it so much! The Christmas markets are amazing! And all the food!!! Oh I miss it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if  they are  open to try German brands.

Trying out foreign brands was one of thee reasons I said yes to international shipping personally.It would be awesome if my SS was international





Edited: cuz new iPad keyboard lol Hope you get a great SS!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if  they are  open to try German brands.
Personally I would love both. How awesome to try great brands from another country that my SS loves! Everyone is so wonderful here, I'm sure your Santee will appreciate the thought behind it. I hope so!  I went out today to get some more ideas for my SS and fell in love with the new Essence and Catrice collections.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2013)

Ooh, brands/products not available in the US? Love 'em! I used to shop at Daiso for Japanese things like pens, air fresheners, and kitchen stuff when I lived in Seattle just because I dig non-American stuff.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love Actually is one of my favorite movies!
It a great movie, I never get tired of watching it


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if  they are  open to try German brands.

German Christmas ornaments are the best! I agree, I have too many but  I cant stop buying them.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

I would love to try international products! When I lived in Germany I loved trying everything German. In fact, I really miss some German products like paprika chips. I love those things!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

German anything is amazing! I lived in Speicher, Germany (Spangdahlem Air Base) for 4 years &amp; there's not a day that goes by that I don't wish I was back there again. I miss it so much! The Christmas markets are amazing! And all the food!!! Oh I miss it!
The Christmas markets are my favorite, there is one in the next town over that is a medieval Christmas market that the hubby and I love.  I agree I love the food and specially the chocolates.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love to try international products! When I lived in Germany I loved trying everything German. In fact, I really miss some German products like paprika chips. I love those things!!
Those are the hubbys favorite! maybe we need an international swap.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

> The Christmas markets are my favorite, there is one in the next town over that is a medieval Christmas market that the hubby and I love.Â  I agree I love the food and specially the chocolates.


 I lived in wuerzburg, which is an amazing town! I miss it so much! There Christmas market was awesome. I used to love going there just to smell the gluwine and the chestnuts and the bakeries. So good! I also miss the bakeries. They always had the most amazing breads and pastries. I miss cheese pretzels and sandwiches with cucumbers!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 20, 2013)

> I hope so!Â  I went out today to get some more ideas for my SS and fell in love with the new Essence and Catrice collections.


 I have a friend that lives in Germany and we're doing a Christmas beauty/makeup exchange as well..I told her (and I quote) "GIVE ME ALL THE ROCKING ROYALS!" I Love Catrice!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 20, 2013)

> I lived in wuerzburg, which is an amazing town! I miss it so much! There Christmas market was awesome. I used to love going there just to smell the gluwine and the chestnuts and the bakeries. So good! I also miss the bakeries. They always had the most amazing breads and pastries. I miss cheese pretzels and sandwiches with cucumbers!


 Stop it! You're making me homesick! Bratkattoffeln &amp; apfelshorle. Kartoffelpuffer with apfelmuss! Cheese! And the kindereggs (uberaschungeire)! You go to a German Christmas market one time &amp; you will never forget it in a thousand lifetimes!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Christmas markets are my favorite, there is one in the next town over that is a medieval Christmas market that the hubby and I love.  I agree I love the food and specially the chocolates.

I lived in wuerzburg, which is an amazing town! I miss it so much! There Christmas market was awesome. I used to love going there just to smell the gluwine and the chestnuts and the bakeries. So good! I also miss the bakeries. They always had the most amazing breads and pastries. I miss cheese pretzels and sandwiches with cucumbers! Yes to all of this!  I have been to Wuerzburg and its a beautiful town.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry, girls...but my FAVORITE Christmas movie of all time is hands down, 'the Holiday'.. I actually went to the theatre to see it SIX times the year it came out.. love, Love, LOVE it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...however, ELF is a verrrry close second.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope so!  I went out today to get some more ideas for my SS and fell in love with the new Essence and Catrice collections.

I have a friend that lives in Germany and we're doing a Christmas beauty/makeup exchange as well..I told her (and I quote) "GIVE ME ALL THE ROCKING ROYALS!"
I Love Catrice!! Thats so cool! I didn't see the Rocking Royals they had the Feathers and Pearls collection, it was almost all sold out. They also had a really nice nude palette and some quads. Hope its ok to post these links here.

http://www.catrice.eu/limited-edition/feathers-pearls.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-nude-eyeshadow-palette-010.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-eye-colour-quattro-090.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/liquid-metal-eyeshadow-070.html


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 20, 2013)

Elf wins on quotability alone!! I like smiling! Smiling's my favorite!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats so cool! I didn't see the Rocking Royals they had the Feathers and Pearls collection, it was almost all sold out. They also had a really nice nude palette and some quads. Hope its ok to post these links here.

http://www.catrice.eu/limited-edition/feathers-pearls.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-nude-eyeshadow-palette-010.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-eye-colour-quattro-090.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/liquid-metal-eyeshadow-070.html
LOOVE the nude even though it won't show up on me!

All of these stories about life abroad are making me way jealous!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I lived in wuerzburg, which is an amazing town! I miss it so much! There Christmas market was awesome. I used to love going there just to smell the gluwine and the chestnuts and the bakeries. So good! I also miss the bakeries. They always had the most amazing breads and pastries. I miss cheese pretzels and sandwiches with cucumbers!

Stop it! You're making me homesick! Bratkattoffeln &amp; apfelshorle. Kartoffelpuffer with apfelmuss! Cheese! And the kindereggs (uberaschungeire)! You go to a German Christmas market one time &amp; you will never forget it in a thousand lifetimes! Is it wrong that I buy kinderggs for myself all the time? In my defense my cat really loves the yellow eggs that hold the toys. I also love all those things you mentioned and also maultaschen and spaetzle.  The hubby and I always wonder if we will find substitutes for them once we move to the states.  Its so nice to find ladies with similar experiences on here.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, girls...but my FAVORITE Christmas movie of all time is hands down, 'the Holiday'.. I actually went to the theatre to see it SIX times the year it came out.. love, Love, LOVE it!!






...however, ELF is a verrrry close second.
My favorite is Its a Wonderful Life I cry every time and I watch it every year.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2013)

> Thats so cool! I didn't see the Rocking Royals they had the Feathers and Pearls collection, it was almost all sold out. They also had a really nice nude palette and some quads. Hope its ok to post these links here. http://www.catrice.eu/limited-edition/feathers-pearls.html http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-nude-eyeshadow-palette-010.html http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-eye-colour-quattro-090.html http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/liquid-metal-eyeshadow-070.html


 Gah. You are specifically taunting me, aren't you? I need an ongoing year-round German swap partner for essence and Catrice! To quote Veruca Salt, "I WANT IT ALL!"


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOOVE the nude even though it won't show up on me!

All of these stories about life abroad are making me way jealous!
Same here. Makes me hope Hubby finds one we can join.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 20, 2013)

> Is it wrong that I buy kinderggs for myself all the time? In my defense my cat really loves the yellow eggs that hold the toys. I also love all those things you mentioned and also maultaschen and spaetzle.Â Â The hubby and I always wonder if we will find substitutes for them once we move to the states.Â  Its so nice to find ladies with similar experiences on here.


 No! Nothing in the states compares! ;-). I make spaetzle for my hubby all the time! It's sure fun talking to ladies with similar experiences!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 20, 2013)

> Thats so cool! I didn't see the Rocking Royals they had the Feathers and Pearls collection, it was almost all sold out. They also had a really nice nude palette and some quads. Hope its ok to post these links here. http://www.catrice.eu/limited-edition/feathers-pearls.html http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-nude-eyeshadow-palette-010.html http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-eye-colour-quattro-090.html http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/liquid-metal-eyeshadow-070.html


 Oh, Nooo! I will be heartbroken if she can't get her hands on any of that collection!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I read correctly on their website , it's not supposed to be launched until the middle of this month, so, here's hoping they're off to a late start :/ Have you seen the Rocking Royals anywhere else yet?? I'm also dying over the new Essence 24 Hand Balms...Dark Chocolate AND Banana??? Oh, yeahhhh!!!!! Come to mama! :yesss:


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Is it weird that I'm getting super excited for the reveals? I can't wait to see everyone's presents! My hubby thinks its weird that I get so excited about what other people get (watching my kids open Christmas presents has me on the edge of my seat with excitement). When the reveals start popping up I'm going to grab a bag of popcorn, some hot chocolate, &amp; enjoy! It's going to be so fun to see what everyone gets!!!


 Definitely YES YES and YES to all that, lol. Well except the popcorn


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 20, 2013)

Ahhh my Sephora order is coming today with some of my SS gifts! I want to start wrapping but I have to wait until everything gets here to put it all together! Is it December 1st yet? I can't wait for packages to start going out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will literally stalk my mail man every day until my package arrives!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 20, 2013)

Well my shopping trip for the day was called off. Work is calling me in on my day off, so I've spent my entire morning working on my RESUME!!!! I'm so tired of retail. Guess my shopping will happen tomorrow instead. Wish me luck on finding a better position!!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well my shopping trip for the day was called off. Work is calling me in on my day off, so I've spent my entire morning working on my RESUME!!!! I'm so tired of retail. Guess my shopping will happen tomorrow instead. Wish me luck on finding a better position!!!






Oh no, I hate when shopping trips get canceled lol It happens to me all the time! Good luck on finding a better position =]

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh my Sephora order is coming today with some of my SS gifts! I want to start wrapping but I have to wait until everything gets here to put it all together!

Is it December 1st yet? I can't wait for packages to start going out



Will literally stalk my mail man every day until my package arrives!
My Sephora order with SS gifts is coming in today too!! I can't wait!! I love getting stuff in the mail even if it isn't for me lol.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it wrong that I buy kinderggs for myself all the time? In my defense my cat really loves the yellow eggs that hold the toys. I also love all those things you mentioned and also maultaschen and spaetzle.  The hubby and I always wonder if we will find substitutes for them once we move to the states.  Its so nice to find ladies with similar experiences on here.
I just made spaetzle last week!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh my Sephora order is coming today with some of my SS gifts! I want to start wrapping but I have to wait until everything gets here to put it all together!

Is it December 1st yet? I can't wait for packages to start going out



Will literally stalk my mail man every day until my package arrives!

I have an AWWWEEESOME idea for my SS package and I really want to share but I don't want to ruin the surprise! I think I'm going to wrap next weekend over my thanksgiving break and mail it out on Dec. 1 -- so long as I get a mall run and target or something in between now and then. I want to wrap them all now but I have so much homework to do between now and then!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I watch Elf year round, too! And Christmas Vacation, Love Actually, and the first two Home Alone movies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Elf and Love Actually are my go to Christmas movies!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well my shopping trip for the day was called off. Work is calling me in on my day off, so I've spent my entire morning working on my RESUME!!!! I'm so tired of retail. Guess my shopping will happen tomorrow instead. Wish me luck on finding a better position!!!





Sorry your shopping was called off.  I used to hate being on-call!  Best of luck with finding a new position!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 20, 2013)

What are cheese curds? I'm imagining cheetos puffs but I'm assuming I'm wrong... lol 

I found more questions to answer for my SS::

*Shoe size*: 8 W or 8.5

*Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:*

Yes

*Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?*
I don't watch any sports. Maybe once in a blue moon I will actively participate in one, but if you've seen me run or catch things with my face... it's universally agreed upon that projectiles and Jane are not friends. lol

*Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?*

I love reading! Mostly it's from the YA or JUV Fiction section but I love chic lit too. I love epic story lines, or light hearted rom com stories, or seeing characters overcome challenges and triumph over evil!!! Right now I'm reading House of Hades by Rick Riordan.

*If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?*
I want to see everything and go everywhere. I want to see northern lights, I want to see Italy and Greece, England, Japan, China, New Zealand, Hawaii, Australia, Portland, LA, New Orleans, etc.

I'm trying to figure out what job will let me go EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are cheese curds? I'm imagining cheetos puffs but I'm assuming I'm wrong... lol 

I found more questions to answer for my SS::

*Shoe size*: 8 W or 8.5

*Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:*

Yes

*Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?*
I don't watch any sports. Maybe once in a blue moon I will actively participate in one, but if you've seen me run or catch things with my face... it's universally agreed upon that projectiles and Jane are not friends. lol

*Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?*

I love reading! Mostly it's from the YA or JUV Fiction section but I love chic lit too. I love epic story lines, or light hearted rom com stories, or seeing characters overcome challenges and triumph over evil!!! Right now I'm reading House of Hades by Rick Riordan.

*If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?*
I want to see everything and go everywhere. I want to see northern lights, I want to see Italy and Greece, England, Japan, China, New Zealand, Hawaii, Australia, Portland, LA, *New Orleans*, etc.

I'm trying to figure out what job will let me go EVERYWHERE. 
Umm..this place should be at the TOP of the list. mainly because you already have a tour guide. who loves cake. I'm ready!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 20, 2013)

I finally caught up.. TWENTY pages ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You all are awesome.

I also went to Starbucks to pick up mugs- my roommate works there and she helped me pick up a few things at a bargain level.. so, be prepared SS- things to contain nice hot drinks are headed your way!  My Sephora order is coming in, and I'm so very excited.  Of course, with this NARS blush I might have to make another order.. I want one so badly too.. hold off, just.. hold off.  My blush stash is amazing, but NARS.

You all were talking about New Glarus- I have a friend who went to UW-Madison and he's always like "oh it reminds me of New Glarus's... never mind.. you've never had it."  It's the worst taunt ever for someone who loves craft beer.. and I mean.. loves craft beer (and is about to start brewing soon!! *insert happy dance*)

Also, Chicago meetup?  Yes.  Please count me in.  My life is absolutely insane but I love getting coffee with people when my whirlwind-like life slows down for 2.5 seconds.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 20, 2013)

I didnt see those questions: Wear size 8 Love football- Go Saints!!! Love books- all types Would love to go to Singapore, New Zealand and Switzerland Yes- love taking baths


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didnt see those questions:

Wear size 8
Love football- *Go Saints!!!*
Love books- all types
Would love to go to Singapore, New Zealand and Switzerland
Yes- love taking baths


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 20, 2013)

If anyone is looking for Tarte products for Christmas there is a 20% off sale use code WELCOME 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138549/secret-santa-gift-ideas/120#post_2221865

*Shoe size*: 6.5 (I have tiny feet)

*Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:*

Yes

*Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?*
I don't watch any sports, my friend is trying to get me into college football lol

*Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?*

I love reading! fantasy, sci fi, thrillers...honestly anything. My favorite book is Ender Game series, Jemima J, Harry Potter Series, Hunger Games series, Gifted Hands just to name a few

*If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?*
Everywhere! but mainly Europe because that has many countries in close vicinity


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 20, 2013)

> I didnt see those questions: Wear size 8 Love football- Go Saints!!! Love books- all types Would love to go to Singapore, New Zealand and Switzerland Yes- love taking baths


 Size 8 as well STEELERS NATION (even during our off season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Love books I'm fluent in French so it's my top destination to go to. I never have time for a bath now a days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 20, 2013)

*Shoe size*:

9 wide or 10

*Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:*

Yes please!

*Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?*
I watch baseball with my mom because she loves the red sox. Other than that, I'm not really into sports.

*Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?*

I absolutely love to read! I'm really into fiction, particularly good historical fiction. I also read a lot of young adult novels .Right now I'm working on House of the Spirits by Isabel Allende. It's technically for school but its the type of thing I love.

*If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?*

France! I am nearly fluent in French. I just love the culture and the languages and everything about the country. But honestly, I'd love to go anywhere in Europe.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 20, 2013)

> Umm..this place should be at the TOP of the list. mainly because you already have a tour guide. who loves cake.Â I'm ready!!Â :headphonedance:


 I was just in New Orleans two weeks ago and I LOVED it. There's so much more I need to see still!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Elf and Love Actually are my go to Christmas movies!  
Me too! I love those, and a bunch of other Christmas movies like National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, A Christmas Story, Santa Claus Movie (80s version), plus more...


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Umm..this place should be at the TOP of the list. mainly because you already have a tour guide. who loves cake. I'm ready!! 




My mistake! I started thinking internationally first and then thought of what was in the good ol' usa. lol


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 20, 2013)

*Shoe size*: 8

*Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:*

Yes, it's my ultimate stress reliever 

*Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?*
I LOVE sports. I used to play pretty much every sport, but now I have a heart problem and can't do much. But I love watching football (Go Lions and Wolverines!) Hockey- (Red Wings!) and Baseball- (Tigers yea!)

*Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?*

I love reading! 

*If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?*
I really want to go to the Maldives, but I have traveled to France, Italy, Spain, etc and can't air to go  back! Actually I may be moving to Italy when I graduate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No! Nothing in the states compares! ;-). I make spaetzle for my hubby all the time! It's sure fun talking to ladies with similar experiences!
Sometimes you can find kindereggs at Cost Plus World Market.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Something very terrible almost happened today. I went to get new tires put on my car and apparently they tried to remove the valve caps and they are corroded onto the stems. Well, to get the stems replaced costs $215 each and all 4 need to be replaced. I almost started crying right then and there, but I called the Nissan dealer and they said they can replace them with standard stems and it will only be $5 each. I wanted to hug the girl over the phone, I'll probably hug her when I go in for my appointment on Monday. Thank God for that girl. Anyway, I am writing this because I was going to go get wrapping paper for my SS gifts but became such a nervous wreck that I wasn't even capable of driving anywhere (though I was already 30 minutes from home). But once I found out what the dealership could do I managed to have a few genius ideas and thus wound up buying my SS one more gift. I'm going to make custom notebooks for her. And by custom I mean, I bought standard mini notebooks and I'm going to add quotes on the front of each one.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

I also bought my SS two of my favorite holiday treats. My family is German and Czech so I've been raised eating many types of European novelty chocolates. We have a commissary on base and they sell tons of imported candy so I snatched up a few for my girl.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Something very terrible almost happened today. I went to get new tires put on my car and apparently they tried to remove the valve caps and they are corroded onto the stems. Well, to get the stems replaced costs $215 each and all 4 need to be replaced. I almost started crying right then and there, but I called the Nissan dealer and they said they can replace them with standard stems and it will only be $5 each. I wanted to hug the girl over the phone, I'll probably hug her when I go in for my appointment on Monday. Thank God for that girl.

Anyway, I am writing this because I was going to go get wrapping paper for my SS gifts but became such a nervous wreck that I wasn't even capable of driving anywhere (though I was already 30 minutes from home). But once I found out what the dealership could do I managed to have a few genius ideas and thus wound up buying my SS one more gift.

I'm going to make custom notebooks for her. And by custom I mean, I bought standard mini notebooks and I'm going to add quotes on the front of each one.
So happy for you that Nissan girl helped.  It's a horrible feeling to be told you're going to have to dole out a lot of money for car repairs a few days before Thanksgiving.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> So happy for you that Nissan girl helped. Â It's a horrible feeling to be told you're going to have to dole out a lot of money for car repairs a few days before Thanksgiving.Â :marchmellow:


 It was so terrible. Right now I'm working on saving money, hard to believe, I know. And it just seems like everyone and thing wants to take my money. Car repairs, gymnastics fees for my daughter etc...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 20, 2013)

*shoe size*: 8W (broke my toes too many times, I can't wear pointy things anymore, damnit!

*Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:*

Yes, love soaking, but i'm a bit fussy on fragrance stuff. 

*Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?*
Nope, can't stand 'em. I used to horseback ride professionally, so I watch jumping or dressage if it is on.

*Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?*

Yes! Love Sci fi, fantasy, pretty much anything! 

*If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?*
Thailand or China - I've never been to Asia.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It was so terrible. Right now I'm working on saving money, hard to believe, I know. And it just seems like everyone and thing wants to take my money. Car repairs, gymnastics fees for my daughter etc...
Well, it seems like your luck has changed.  Maybe you should go play the lotto??


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> Well, it seems like your luck has changed. Â Maybe you should go play the lotto??Â :7dh:


 If I win big, I'll send you some cashola for your well wishes!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't have 3 packages coming today from UPS 



cuz that would be excessive considering only one is for my SS but my Daria backpack and comic rings come today YAY!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have 3 packages coming today from UPS 



cuz that would be excessive considering only one is for my SS but my Daria backpack and comic rings come today YAY!
I love Daria!!! I'm still waiting (impatiently) for my packages to finally show up. I have 3 coming today and they need to hurry and get here hahaha


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have 3 packages coming today from UPS 



cuz that would be excessive considering only one is for my SS but my Daria backpack and comic rings come today YAY!
http://www.karmaloop.com/product/The-Daria-Backpack-in-Black/419678 THIS BACKPACK?!!

I'm a huge huge Daria fan. I want to name my future child Quinn. I would go for "Daria" but the pilot where the counselor calls her "Dara" just KILLS ME.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

That would be the one. I got the complete series on DVD and for months when I couldn't sleep I just played them over and over.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

I always wanted to be edgy and awesome like Jane but I'm so Daria it's not even funny.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That would be the one. I got the complete series on DVD and for months when I couldn't sleep I just played them over and over.
I was definitely still a kid when the series was out BUT I do remember sneaking down to watch the show when my parents weren't around. Remember when toward the end of the series run when they had marathons of the episodes followed by the movie? I would record all of those on VHS and watch them over and over. Then, thanks to the internet, I eventually downloaded bootleg copies and burned those on disks and would watch them over and over. FINALLY when the series came out on DVD I would watch those over and over!



 I'm really sad that they had to replace most, if not all, of the music on the show.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you guys think these are cute or are they lame. Please be honest. I am so not creative but I found the idea on etsy and wanted to DIY but I'm not sure if I'm confident in them.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

I love the clear alcohols one



it made me giggle


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> I love the clear alcohols one :smilehappyyes: it made me giggle


 Thanks, I just didnt know if they looked okay. I love Ron Swanson.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 20, 2013)

> Do you guys think these are cute or are they lame. Please be honest. I am so not creative but I found the idea on etsy and wanted to DIY but I'm not sure if I'm confident in them.


 I would be moved to tears if something like this showed up in my SS box..so beautifully thoughtful..your SS is a LUCKY girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 20, 2013)

I love those! Ron Swanson is amazing!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> I would be moved to tears if something like this showed up in my SS box..so beautifully thoughtful..your SS is a LUCKY girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, thank you. I'm glad you like them. All I used was a paint marker and bought pink notebooks. I don't know what her favorite color is or her favorite books, I've seen her post about Parks and Rec and that is one of my favorite shows and she's mentioned enjoying reading as well. I found one notebook on Etsy that was cute but the shipping was like $10 and I thought that was a bit excessive for something that could easily be made.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> I love those! Ron Swanson is amazing!


 He is my favorite person ever. I have a shirt that I wear on days I'm feeling my most snippy. It says "Ron F$&amp;@*#G Sawnson"


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Do you guys think these are cute or are they lame. Please be honest. I am so not creative but I found the idea on etsy and wanted to DIY but I'm not sure if I'm confident in them.
You are much more creative than I am!  I would love them!

To add to the Germany discussion, I lived in Kaiserslautern for four years and I miss the Christmas marts and have to buy lebkuchen every year.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Woohooo! Okay my SS is definitely getting the notebooks.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats so cool! I didn't see the Rocking Royals they had the Feathers and Pearls collection, it was almost all sold out. They also had a really nice nude palette and some quads. Hope its ok to post these links here.

http://www.catrice.eu/limited-edition/feathers-pearls.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-nude-eyeshadow-palette-010.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-eye-colour-quattro-090.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/liquid-metal-eyeshadow-070.html
LOOVE the nude even though it won't show up on me!

All of these stories about life abroad are making me way jealous!

Maybe we need an MUT field trip over here!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thats so cool! I didn't see the Rocking Royals they had the Feathers and Pearls collection, it was almost all sold out. They also had a really nice nude palette and some quads. Hope its ok to post these links here.

http://www.catrice.eu/limited-edition/feathers-pearls.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-nude-eyeshadow-palette-010.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-eye-colour-quattro-090.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/liquid-metal-eyeshadow-070.html

Gah. You are specifically taunting me, aren't you? I need an ongoing year-round German swap partner for essence and Catrice! To quote Veruca Salt, "I WANT IT ALL!" Lol I guess the grass is always greener on the other side there are tons of things I want but cant find here or are too expensive over here.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOOVE the nude even though it won't show up on me!

All of these stories about life abroad are making me way jealous!
Same here. Makes me hope Hubby finds one we can join.





 hope your hubby finds something in a nice place.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thats so cool! I didn't see the Rocking Royals they had the Feathers and Pearls collection, it was almost all sold out. They also had a really nice nude palette and some quads. Hope its ok to post these links here.

http://www.catrice.eu/limited-edition/feathers-pearls.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-nude-eyeshadow-palette-010.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/absolute-eye-colour-quattro-090.html

http://www.catrice.eu/products/eyes/eyeshadow/detail/product/liquid-metal-eyeshadow-070.html

Oh, Nooo! I will be heartbroken if she can't get her hands on any of that collection!



If I read correctly on their website , it's not supposed to be launched until the middle of this month, so, here's hoping they're off to a late start :/

Have you seen the Rocking Royals anywhere else yet?? I'm also dying over the new Essence 24 Hand Balms...Dark Chocolate AND Banana??? Oh, yeahhhh!!!!! Come to mama!



They had some testers out at the store near me. I don't know if it was sold out or they just put them out early. Hope your friend can find them for you.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Do you guys think these are cute or are they lame. Please be honest. I am so not creative but I found the idea on etsy and wanted to DIY but I'm not sure if I'm confident in them.
Those are cute!  Clear alcohol one made me laugh but I am in love with the Thomas Jefferson quote.  That'd be very touching to receive.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok you ladies make me miss my home country (Germany) but hey, we get to go on two days and my giftee will get all of that good stuff you are talking about...well...less the perishables such as SChnitzel hahaha. Maybe @JC327 and I get a chance to go shopping together


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

OK I would have felt really spoiled if half the boxes hadn't been for my SS. So 4 boxes came today eek poor delivery man but 2 for me 2 for her. SO MANY PRETTIES!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well my shopping trip for the day was called off. Work is calling me in on my day off, so I've spent my entire morning working on my RESUME!!!! I'm so tired of retail. Guess my shopping will happen tomorrow instead. Wish me luck on finding a better position!!!








 on finding a better job.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it wrong that I buy kinderggs for myself all the time? In my defense my cat really loves the yellow eggs that hold the toys. I also love all those things you mentioned and also maultaschen and spaetzle.  The hubby and I always wonder if we will find substitutes for them once we move to the states.  Its so nice to find ladies with similar experiences on here.
I just made spaetzle last week!

Yummy! Glad you were able to find it where you live.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Something very terrible almost happened today. I went to get new tires put on my car and apparently they tried to remove the valve caps and they are corroded onto the stems. Well, to get the stems replaced costs $215 each and all 4 need to be replaced. I almost started crying right then and there, but I called the Nissan dealer and they said they can replace them with standard stems and it will only be $5 each. I wanted to hug the girl over the phone, I'll probably hug her when I go in for my appointment on Monday. Thank God for that girl.

Anyway, I am writing this because I was going to go get wrapping paper for my SS gifts but became such a nervous wreck that I wasn't even capable of driving anywhere (though I was already 30 minutes from home). But once I found out what the dealership could do I managed to have a few genius ideas and thus wound up buying my SS one more gift.

I'm going to make custom notebooks for her. And by custom I mean, I bought standard mini notebooks and I'm going to add quotes on the front of each one.
Glad you were able to get that sorted out  I can imagine you had tiny heart attacks when you first heard that. The notebook idea is super sweet!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have 3 packages coming today from UPS 



cuz that would be excessive considering only one is for my SS but my Daria backpack and comic rings come today YAY!
I love Daria!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> Glad you were able to get that sorted outÂ  I can imagine you had tiny heart attacks when you first heard that. The notebook idea is super sweet!


 Thank you!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Do you guys think these are cute or are they lame. Please be honest. I am so not creative but I found the idea on etsy and wanted to DIY but I'm not sure if I'm confident in them.
Those are really cute, I love all the quotes!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Do you guys think these are cute or are they lame. Please be honest. I am so not creative but I found the idea on etsy and wanted to DIY but I'm not sure if I'm confident in them.

I would be moved to tears if something like this showed up in my SS box..so beautifully thoughtful..your SS is a LUCKY girl


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Do you guys think these are cute or are they lame. Please be honest. I am so not creative but I found the idea on etsy and wanted to DIY but I'm not sure if I'm confident in them.
You are much more creative than I am!  I would love them!

To add to the Germany discussion, I lived in Kaiserslautern for four years and I miss the Christmas marts and have to buy lebkuchen every year.

Yay! someone else who lived in Germany.


----------



## slinka (Nov 20, 2013)

Dat Daria backpack tho...


----------



## JC327 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok you ladies make me miss my home country (Germany) but hey, we get to go on two days and my giftee will get all of that good stuff you are talking about...well...less the perishables such as SChnitzel hahaha. Maybe @JC327 and I get a chance to go shopping together 
@Sunflowercake that would be great!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Dat Daria backpack tho...





I'm not hugging it, that would be weird and I'm the epitome of normal


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 20, 2013)

Look what came in the mail today!!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

YAY BOXES FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm waiting for my UPS to stop by too! Hurry up UPS!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

He came!!! So many packages! It was like Christmas and so exciting. My SS's wish is my command!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a package sitting at home from Sephora too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Of course, I can't open it until I get home tonight, which will be late, since I'm playing a round of Risk with my friends.. Nerd alert B)


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a package sitting at home from Sephora too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Of course, I can't open it until I get home tonight, which will be late, since I'm playing a round of Risk with my friends.. Nerd alert B)
I just got one delivered for my SS as well!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

Since I can't post my Sephora order here's some of my stuff.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if  they are  open to try German brands.
Um, If it were me, I'd die of happiness.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... I started working on my 12 days of christmas... and I think I am going to need a very large box to ship this in. Hahaha!!! I really hope my SS doesn't feel overwhelmed by all of this... I may need to rethink my approach. 

I think this is a beautiful idea! You have a lucky girl!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like that movie has that effect on women. My mom cried when she watched it and I got it for her as one of her Christmas gifts. The hubby ended up getting me a really nice gift set for this movie and I still cry every time I watch it.
Yeah, I can't stand the Notebook.  I know this makes me a pariah but I just don't get it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I watch Elf year round, too! And Christmas Vacation, Love Actually, and the first two Home Alone movies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

YESSS I also listen to Christmas music year round.  Kinda geeky like that I guess.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love Actually is one of my favorite movies!

It is my absolute fave movie of all time! It doesn't get enough love!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to make custom notebooks for her. And by custom I mean, I bought standard mini notebooks and I'm going to add quotes on the front of each one.

The notebooks are SOOOOO cute, I am jealous of your girl!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! someone else who lived in Germany.
I'm also in the Germany club.  Quite possibly my favorite place I've ever lived.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 20, 2013)

I love reading through all this thread, you guys have some CRAZY good ideas for things.  Thanks!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Do you guys think these are cute or are they lame. Please be honest. I am so not creative but I found the idea on etsy and wanted to DIY but I'm not sure if I'm confident in them.
Those are so cute!!!! I lol'd at the clear alcohol bahahaha


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> Those are so cute!!!! I lol'd at the clear alcohol bahahaha


 Thank you!!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2013)

Have I mentioned the surprising demographic that most avidly embraces _Love, Actually_? Thirtysomething guys. This first came to my attention last year when every guy on every HORROR movie podcast I was listening to just went on and on and *on* about how it was their favorite Christmas movie. And then it started showing up on the comics (as in comic books) podcasts, too. And I was at a con in September and happened to mention this to a group of thirtysomething guys, and every single one of them started raving about it as well. So if you're looking for a holiday movie that guys consistently like that does not involve Bob Clark, Bruce Willis or Chevy Chase, there you go.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 20, 2013)

I got a Sephora order today too!  It had mostly things for my SS.  Then I went to the mail and bought more stuff for my SS...any myself.  My boyfriend is seriously starting to think I have a problem


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a package sitting at home from Sephora too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Of course, I can't open it until I get home tonight, which will be late, since I'm playing a round of Risk with my friends.. Nerd alert B)

Remember, "never get involved in a land war in Asia - and never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line! AHAHAHAHA! AHAHAHA! AHAHA...."

*THUD*


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I'm so excited to go shopping for my secret santa! I feel kind of creepy though since I've been stalking her posts and I wrote down all the information I have about her in a notebook. I've been taking notes on ideas and highlighting things and now it looks more like a plan of attack than a shopping list. Lol. I really hope there's some good black friday deals so that I can pick up tons of goodies for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol..I totally did this too! Since I can't seem to keep up with the thread, I've been "MUT stalking" her posts and keeping notes to help me shop for her.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have I mentioned the surprising demographic that most avidly embraces _Love, Actually_? Thirtysomething guys. This first came to my attention last year when every guy on every HORROR movie podcast I was listening to just went on and on and *on* about how it was their favorite Christmas movie. And then it started showing up on the comics (as in comic books) podcasts, too. And I was at a con in September and happened to mention this to a group of thirtysomething guys, and every single one of them started raving about it as well. So if you're looking for a holiday movie that guys consistently like that does not involve Bob Clark, Bruce Willis or Chevy Chase, there you go.
My husband is a 30something guy and he likes Loves Actually, and Elf.  I love Holiday Inn, he doesn't like that one so much.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 20, 2013)

> Have I mentioned the surprising demographic that most avidly embraces _Love, Actually_? Thirtysomething guys. This first came to my attention last year when every guy on every HORROR movie podcast I was listening to just went on and on and *on* about how it was their favorite Christmas movie. And then it started showing up on the comics (as in comic books) podcasts, too. And I was at a con in September and happened to mention this to a group of thirtysomething guys, and every single one of them started raving about it as well. So if you're looking for a holiday movie that guys consistently like that does not involve Bob Clark, Bruce Willis or Chevy Chase, there you go.


 If only I could find a 30 something year old guy to watch it with :/


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Do you guys think these are cute or are they lame. Please be honest. I am so not creative but I found the idea on etsy and wanted to DIY but I'm not sure if I'm confident in them.
This is so cute! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Look what came in the mail today!!
I LOVE those scissors!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a Sephora order today too!  It had mostly things for my SS.  Then I went to the mail and bought more stuff for my SS...any myself.  My boyfriend is seriously starting to think I have a problem



 
Oh my, same. I got a Sephora box today. My boyfriend instantly started in, "why do you get so many packages?!" "why do you need more makeup?!". I then told him it was for my secret santa, "WHY DO YOU HAVE A SECRET SANTA?! WHY. WHO IS IT. DO I KNOW THEM. WHY DON'T I KNOW THEM. THAT'S DUMB ". Boys... they just don't understand. I'm jealous of the ladies on here who have men that are helping them shop!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Remember, "never get involved in a land war in Asia - and never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line! AHAHAHAHA! AHAHAHA! AHAHA...."

*THUD*
That would be my other favorite movie


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 20, 2013)

My husband listens to my various secret Santa musings and is very encouraging when I second guess myself. He likes Love Actually too. I think one reason it is so appealing is that it's a romantic comedy that is actually FUNNY instead of just sort of silly. All of you are so inspiring! I hope that I end up finding something nice at the craft show this weekend. I have a box set aside for each of my ss es and I am putting things in randomly. Am I the only person who wished more people had put in photos from secret Santa last year? It seemed like a lot of people had a hard time finding out if their ladies even got theirs. I hope this year goes really well for us all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh and I was worried about one of my ss es gifts so I ended up including the gift receipt for it in an envelope in the box. It might be a good idea for those of you who didn't get a lot to go on when shopping.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my, same. I got a Sephora box today. My boyfriend instantly started in, "why do you get so many packages?!" "why do you need more makeup?!". I then told him it was for my secret santa, "WHY DO YOU HAVE A SECRET SANTA?! WHY. WHO IS IT. DO I KNOW THEM. WHY DON'T I KNOW THEM. THAT'S DUMB ". Boys... they just don't understand. I'm jealous of the ladies on here who have men that are helping them shop! 
Yeah, exactly.  My boyfriend just kept asking me, "Why are you buying things for someone you don't know?" Um...because it's an awesome makeup secret santa.  That's why!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

My husband and I both aren't really fans of romance movies. Unless they involve Spartans fighting to the death to come back home to their wives. Now that is some romance that I can watch ALL DAY, SON!

He will watch The Mindy Project with me and New Girl. But that is about as far as it goes.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If only I could find a 30 something year old guy to watch it with :/
*sigh*  You and me both.

(I have to say that I probably just really need good memories of this movie.  I watched it during a two-week power outage right before Christmas 2006.  There was a huge windstorm that knocked the power out for pretty much the entire Puget Sound area, but my apartment complex was extra-special because a tree landed on a transformer, so it took extra time to get our power restored.  I would take my portable dvd player and laptop to work to recharge them so I had something to do in the evenings because it was pitch black and somewhere around 40 degrees in my apartment, although the temperature would drop to freezing during the night.  Fortunately, we had showers at work, so I would take a shower at work, fill up every leakproof container -- water bottles and Thermoses -- with hot water, and then go home where I would dress from head -- and, yes, this means hats -- to toe in polarfleece.  Once I was home, I would cuddle under more polar fleece blankets with the hot water bottles and my kitty, and we would watch dvds on my dvd player/laptop until their batteries died.  The one thing I specifically remember watching in my pitch black and near-freezing apartment is _Love, Actually_.  After a few days, I realized I could actually feel myself losing my mind, so I made arrangements to go visit my aunt and work out of my company's offices in another city just so I could NOT FREEZE AT NIGHT.  Looking back, it was a really surreal experience, but it seemed completely normal at the time.)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My husband listens to my various secret Santa musings and is very encouraging when I second guess myself. He likes Love Actually too. I think one reason it is so appealing is that it's a romantic comedy that is actually FUNNY instead of just sort of silly.

All of you are so inspiring! I hope that I end up finding something nice at the craft show this weekend. I have a box set aside for each of my ss es and I am putting things in randomly.

*Am I the only person who wished more people had put in photos from secret Santa last year? It seemed like a lot of people had a hard time finding out if their ladies even got theirs. I hope this year goes really well for us all*.





Agreed! I noticed that multiple people were inquiring about their ladies not posting or completely disappearing after SS was over and never knowing if they got their gifts. I hope my girl gets hers because I have put a lot of effort into my gifts for her. I think this is the most well thought-out gift that I have ever put together and I have really enjoyed doing it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my, same. I got a Sephora box today. My boyfriend instantly started in, "why do you get so many packages?!" "why do you need more makeup?!". I then told him it was for my secret santa, "WHY DO YOU HAVE A SECRET SANTA?! WHY. WHO IS IT. DO I KNOW THEM. WHY DON'T I KNOW THEM. THAT'S DUMB ". Boys... they just don't understand. I'm jealous of the ladies on here who have men that are helping them shop! 
This is why I wait to grab my packages until the man plays video games. Then I take them into the bathroom and lock the door for about 20 minutes. In this time I successfully unwrap everything very quiet like, I stuff it into old tupperware containers under the sink, flatten the boxes and slip them into the garage. I am so like a cat! Or a faceless man of braavos. I'm so slick.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 20, 2013)

> Agreed! I noticed that multiple people were inquiring about their ladies not posting or completely disappearing after SS was over and never knowing if they got their gifts. I hope my girl gets hers because I have put a lot of effort into my gifts for her. I think this is the most well thought-out gift that I have ever put together and I have really enjoyed doing it.


 Hopefully they will at least pm if not post. I plan to take my own pictures to post just in case. So you guys can appreciate my awesomeness. LOL


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hopefully they will at least pm if not post. I plan to take my own pictures to post just in case. So you guys can appreciate my awesomeness. LOL
I will send you air fives and there will be an imaginary fireworks display!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 20, 2013)

I love all these excessive mail stories! My ups guy brings my packages to my office (a couple blocks from my apartment) if I'm not home. Now that's good customer service!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

In other news, HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE NEW BENEFIT CHEEKSTAIN????


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love all these excessive mail stories! My ups guy brings my packages to my office (a couple blocks from my apartment) if I'm not home. Now that's good customer service!
WOwza! That is so sweet of him!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 20, 2013)

> Agreed! I noticed that multiple people were inquiring about their ladies not posting or completely disappearing after SS was over and never knowing if they got their gifts. I hope my girl gets hers because I have put a lot of effort into my gifts for her. I think this is the most well thought-out gift that I have ever put together and I have really enjoyed doing it.


 I feel like that too! I haven't had as much time to devote as I would wish but I am really hoping it all works out. There are a lot of positive people on here so hopefully it will be festive and cheery all over the boards!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 20, 2013)

> My husband and I both aren't really fans of romance movies. Unless they involve Spartans fighting to the death to come back home to their wives. Now that is some romance that I can watch ALL DAY, SON! He will watch The Mindy Project with me and New Girl. But that is about as far as it goes.


 I heart the mindy project and the new girl!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I feel like that too! I haven't had as much time to devote as I would wish but I am really hoping it all works out. There are a lot of positive people on here so hopefully it will be festive and cheery all over the boards!
I feel like there are really great vibes going around in here, I hope that carries over to the reveal. 

Was last year the first year of SS, does anyone know?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I heart the mindy project and the new girl!
Dr. Castellano and Dr. Lahiri! I want it to happen so badly!!!! It is driving me bonkers.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 20, 2013)

> I love all these excessive mail stories! My ups guy brings my packages to my office (a couple blocks from my apartment) if I'm not home. Now that's good customer service!


 There are boxes everywhere in my house. My closet is stuffed so full I've been wearing the same shoes for three days. But Saturday is organize day. That way I can sort out who gets what and see if I need to go shopping some more.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are boxes everywhere in my house. My closet is stuffed so full I've been wearing the same shoes for three days. But Saturday is organize day. That way I can sort out who gets what and see if I need to go shopping some more.
As if there is a question whether or not to go shopping. haahhaaheehee.


----------



## alterkate (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Talk about guilt trip. I stop petting Henry and this is the look I get:



Aaaahhhh! I have that exact same face staring up at me right now! Your Henry and my Maddie could be twins! Aren't long haired doxies the best??


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2013)

[spoilerS] Secret Santa 2013 Presents Revealed!​ Please use spoiler tags for your reveal.


----------



## alterkate (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I heart the mindy project and the new girl!
Dr. Castellano and Dr. Lahiri! I want it to happen so badly!!!! It is driving me bonkers.


Seconded! They are totally cute together, with all the bickering and teasing.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Remember, "never get involved in a land war in Asia - and never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line! AHAHAHAHA! AHAHAHA! AHAHA...."

*THUD*
My husband had never seen this movie before we got married. He finally asked me why I said inconceivable weirdly and I had to introduce him to it. I grew up with it, it blew my mind that he had no idea what it was.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 20, 2013)

> As if there is a question whether or not to go shopping. haahhaaheehee.


 Well I haven't bought the first thing for my husband.


----------



## alterkate (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my, same. I got a Sephora box today. My boyfriend instantly started in, "why do you get so many packages?!" "why do you need more makeup?!". I then told him it was for my secret santa, "WHY DO YOU HAVE A SECRET SANTA?! WHY. WHO IS IT. DO I KNOW THEM. WHY DON'T I KNOW THEM. THAT'S DUMB ". Boys... they just don't understand. I'm jealous of the ladies on here who have men that are helping them shop! 
This is why I wait to grab my packages until the man plays video games. Then I take them into the bathroom and lock the door for about 20 minutes. In this time I successfully unwrap everything very quiet like, I stuff it into old tupperware containers under the sink, flatten the boxes and slip them into the garage. I am so like a cat! Or a faceless man of braavos. I'm so slick.


I'm in awe of your skilz. I do the sneak up to the bedroom after work ("Honey, I'm going to change my clothes now!") and try to hide the boxes under the bed. My dog loves to chew on cardboard boxes though, so she usually rats me out.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in awe of your skilz. I do the sneak up to the bedroom after work ("Honey, I'm going to change my clothes now!") and try to hide the boxes under the bed. My dog loves to chew on cardboard boxes though, so she usually rats me out. 
Thank you, thank you! It wasn't a very hard skill to master, I just had to figure out the timing. You should get one of the under the bed tupperware containers and stuff that with a layer of clothes and leave enough room for a couple flat boxes at a time. Then your dog can't chew on them.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well I haven't bought the first thing for my husband.
My point exactly.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is why I wait to grab my packages until the man plays video games. Then I take them into the bathroom and lock the door for about 20 minutes. In this time I successfully unwrap everything very quiet like, I stuff it into old tupperware containers under the sink, flatten the boxes and slip them into the garage. I am so like a cat! Or a faceless man of braavos. I'm so slick.
This literally made me laugh out loud. I need your skills. Seriously though, I really do. My bf is totally oblivious to EVERYTHING, except me getting mail. He also thinks my subscription box addiction is insane.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> This literally made me laugh out loud. I need your skills. Seriously though, I really do. My bf is totally oblivious to EVERYTHING, except me getting mail. He also thinks my subscription box addiction is insane. :wtf: Â


 They call me "The Disposer" I should make a career outta this. Hahaha.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 20, 2013)

> Aaaahhhh! I have that exact same face staring up at me right now! Your Henry and my Maddie could be twins! Aren't long haired doxies the best??


They are! Henry ( we call him damaged goods) came from an abusive home. He's an angel and I'm thankful everyday that he's a part of our family. We have a golden retriever and a bloodhound as well and he puts them in their place! He's not scurred of the big boys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alterkate (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aaaahhhh! I have that exact same face staring up at me right now! Your Henry and my Maddie could be twins! Aren't long haired doxies the best??
They are! Henry ( we call him damaged goods) came from an abusive home. He's an angel and I'm thankful everyday that he's a part of our family. We have a golden retriever and a bloodhound as well and he puts them in their place! He's not scurred of the big boys




Aww, so happy for him (and you!) that you rescued him. My favorite thing about dachshunds is how they have absolutely no idea that they are actually quite small. They have such big barks too! We actually have three and they have scared many a pizza delivery man almost off our porch with the commotion. That is, until we open the door and they see the three of them, not a one over a foot tall!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Aaaahhhh! I have that exact same face staring up at me right now! Your Henry and my Maddie could be twins! Aren't long haired doxies the best??


Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They are! Henry ( we call him damaged goods) came from an abusive home. He's an angel and I'm thankful everyday that he's a part of our family. We have a golden retriever and a bloodhound as well and he puts them in their place! He's not scurred of the big boys





My grandmother has had long-haired doxies named Taffy for as long as I can remember, and that's well over thirty-five years!  One leaves her life, and another one comes in, and, yes, they have all been named Taffy.  Sadly, the current one may need a new home.  It looks like Grandma might be moving to a facility where she won't be able to take her dog.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Remember, "never get involved in a land war in Asia - and never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line! AHAHAHAHA! AHAHAHA! AHAHA...."

*THUD*
That would be my other favorite movie 






Absolutely!  It's one of the (very few!) movies I can watch again and again.  SO many classic lines!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Remember, "never get involved in a land war in Asia - and never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line! AHAHAHAHA! AHAHAHA! AHAHA...."

*THUD*
My husband had never seen this movie before we got married. He finally asked me why I said inconceivable weirdly and I had to introduce him to it. I grew up with it, it blew my mind that he had no idea what it was.


That must have been so much fun watching it with him!  I got to show "Monty Python and the Holy Grail" to a friend of mine in college for her first time.  Then we made some coconut hooves and went running around our dorm annoying everyone.  BEST DAY EVER.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 20, 2013)

Good mail day today!  3 trades and a BB box with SS gift in it! (any some stuff for me too!)
I was a good SS last year and posted pics of what I got.   I took pictues in phases.  Box, open box, presents laid out, then opened!
Loving all the love and hand made creative craftiness!  Also love that I was able to eliminate who is not my Santa so only 103 people to go!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 20, 2013)

> Aww, so happy for him (and you!) that you rescued him. My favorite thing about dachshunds is how theyÂ have absolutely no idea that they are actually quite small. They have such big barks too! We actually have threeÂ and they have scared many a pizza delivery man almost off our porch with the commotion.Â That is,Â until we open the door and they see the three of them, not a one over a foot tall!Â


 Momma to a long haired doxie too! She's my baby. Seriously Molly brings me so much love &amp; joy! I've seriously considered just having dogs the rest of my life instead of having kids


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 20, 2013)

I bought 2 items for my SS today!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 20, 2013)

> I bought 2 items for my SS today! Â  :santa:


 I'm so excited for the reveals! Everyone is so excited and it's making me more hyped up. Who even needs caffeine?!?!?


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow, I go away for 2 days &amp; the board explodes with posts.

I think I missed these questions, so here you go:

*Shoe size*:

7 1/2-8 depending on the shoe

*Do i have a tub/want tub stuff:*

Yes please!

*Do you like to watch and/or play any sports?*
My hubby &amp; I both went to Penn State, so we are huge fans.  Also, Steelers fans.

*Do you like to read? If so, what kind of books/magazines do you like you read?*

I love to read.  Currently reading "The 36 hour day".  My mom was just diagnosed with Alzheimers, so it's been my main reading topic lately.  Also love biographies and historical books.  True life stories, true crime, non-fiction for the most part.

*If you could go anywhere in the world, where would you go?*

Italy &amp; Vatican City.  I also love islands &amp; tropical places.  I would also love to visit Trinidad &amp; Tobago.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 20, 2013)

I can't believe I haven't seen anyone mention my top two christmas faves: The Muppets Christmas Carol and White Christmas!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 20, 2013)

A Charlie Brown Christmas is my favorite Christmas movie! Christmas isn't the same if I don't see it at least once.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 20, 2013)

> I can't believe I haven't seen anyone mention my top two christmas faves: The Muppets Christmas Carol and White Christmas!


 And unless I've just missed it, no one has mentioned only the best Christmas movie ever.... Christmas Vacation!! "The shitter was full!!" Or the second best Christmas movie... A Christmas Story!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 20, 2013)

Fave Christmas movies are "A Christmas Story" and "How the Grinch Stole Christmas".  I am praying my lady is gonna like the things I'm getting her, so nervous!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And unless I've just missed it, no one has mentioned only the best Christmas movie ever.... Christmas Vacation!! "The shitter was full!!"

Or the second best Christmas movie... A Christmas Story!
Yes! A Christmas Story is my favorite!  It's not really Christmas if I don't watch it.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 20, 2013)

OMG I was out shopping for 5 hours today! My head is spinning. I was on a mission to find something specific on my Santees wish list and went to several stores before finding it!! I feel like I struck gold because it was the last one left and was looking over my shoulder all paranoid someone was going to snatch it from me! LOL. Mission accomplished. But I've only just begun. So many ideas still!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2013)

My first few things for my SS shipped today, should have them Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still a few more things I want to get, but that has to wait til next week when I get paid again! I also need to get my hands on some wrapping paper and some treats....


----------



## Animezing (Nov 20, 2013)

My favorites are Elf, Home Alone, Sound of Music, A Christmas Carol, &amp; While You Were Sleeping. I love the scene where everybody is unwrapping presents &amp; Lucy (Sandra Bullock's character) is looking around and enjoying the love &amp; warmth that is shared between the family of her unconscious "fiancÃ©". I know i'm corny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alterkate (Nov 20, 2013)

> > Aww, so happy for him (and you!) that you rescued him. My favorite thing about dachshunds is how theyÂ have absolutely no idea that they are actually quite small. They have such big barks too! We actually have threeÂ and they have scared many a pizza delivery man almost off our porch with the commotion.Â That is,Â until we open the door and they see the three of them, not a one over a foot tall!Â
> 
> 
> Momma to a long haired doxie too! She's my baby. Seriously Molly brings me so much love &amp; joy! I've seriously considered just having dogs the rest of my life instead of having kids


 So cute!! She looks like Maddie too! I love the red ones the best. Now I have to share too!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 20, 2013)

> So cute!! She looks like Maddie too! I love the red ones the best. Now I have to share too!


 Aww laying there so pretty! they do look a lot alike! So cute! I like the red too but they're all so damn cute! But long haired are the best for sure ! Is yours a mini or a standard?


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 20, 2013)

> So cute!! She looks like Maddie too! I love the red ones the best. Now I have to share too!






Sharing is caring. "Paint me like one of your French girls"


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 20, 2013)

> I LOVE those scissors!Â


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't resist buying them when I saw them!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 20, 2013)

> Â Fave Christmas movies are "A Christmas Story" and "How the Grinch Stole Christmas".Â  I am praying my lady is gonna like the things I'm getting her, so nervous!


Oh my goodness! How could I forget about the Grinch that's a classic - love it! Don't be nervous, this is suppose to be fun. I'm sure your Santee will enjoy what you send &amp; appreciate the time &amp; thought you put in to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alterkate (Nov 20, 2013)

> > So cute!! She looks like Maddie too! I love the red ones the best. Now I have to share too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha ha! They do love their belly rubs!


----------



## alterkate (Nov 20, 2013)

> > So cute!! She looks like Maddie too! I love the red ones the best. Now I have to share too!
> 
> 
> Aww laying there so pretty! they do look a lot alike! So cute! I like the red too but they're all so damn cute! But long haired are the best for sure ! Is yours a mini or a standard?


 She's kind of an inbetweenie. She's about 15lbs. So definitely not standard but a little bigger than a true mini. Her mama was a mini but she was a hussy. She was supposed to be bred with a particular male but they came home and found her in another male's pen. She can't be registered cause we couldn't get Maury Povich to tell us who the daddy is.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is why I wait to grab my packages until the man plays video games. Then I take them into the bathroom and lock the door for about 20 minutes. In this time I successfully unwrap everything very quiet like, I stuff it into old tupperware containers under the sink, flatten the boxes and slip them into the garage. I am so like a cat! Or a faceless man of braavos. I'm so slick.
yep, ditto here lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Since I can't post my Sephora order here's some of my stuff.
OMG that Daria back pack..love it.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sharing is caring.
"Paint me like one of your French girls"
So cute!  All these pics are making me want a dog.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought 2 items for my SS today!  




I bought a couple items today too! They're mainly extras since I'm still waiting on the main gift but it's been so much fun! I really feel like Santa, checking her list twice before buying things lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so excited for the reveals! Everyone is so excited and it's making me more hyped up. Who even needs caffeine?!?!?
I'm totally excited, I will most likely ship out the first week of Dec. I still need the caffeine because of school lol and staying up to read MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Since I can't post my Sephora order here's some of my stuff.
 Love the back pack but I need that ring!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Since I can't post my Sephora order here's some of my stuff.
BEST RING EVER!!!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband is a 30something guy and he likes Loves Actually, and Elf.  I love Holiday Inn, he doesn't like that one so much.  
GAH!  I love Holiday Inn!  No one ever knows what movie I'm talking about.


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought 2 items for my SS today!  




I bought a couple items today too! They're mainly extras since I'm still waiting on the main gift but it's been so much fun! I really feel like Santa, checking her list twice before buying things lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so excited for the reveals! Everyone is so excited and it's making me more hyped up. Who even needs caffeine?!?!?
I'm totally excited, I will most likely ship out the first week of Dec. I still need the caffeine because of school lol and staying up to read MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I know - I'm worried that my SS's list is going to change (i.e. they were able to swap for one of their coveted wish list items)!

I'm trying to hold off on SS shopping until Black Friday. Luckily, the items that I bought today were on sale AND I had a coupon (so, I got over $10 of products for only a few dollars). The major temptation to shop is because I'm still able to use the 'BLITZ' Sephora code (it would be my 3rd blitz bag).


----------



## LadyK (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well I haven't bought the first thing for my husband.
LOL. Same here.  I have spent whole days planning and buying for my SS but have no idea what I'm getting for any family members.  They're not as fun to shop for!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

> Â Love the back pack but I need that ring!





> BEST RING EVER!!! Â :worship:


 I know, right?? It's two rings. I saw a necklace in InStyle that I needed (it was the bang and pow over and over) but when I went to search for it no one had it. I got the last Pow on karmaloop but they still have Bang in sz 6 i think. I love them they're super heavy. If I had smaller fingers I'd get two more for a brass knuckle look.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

> LOL. Same here. Â I have spent whole days planning and buying for my SS but have no idea what I'm getting for any family members. Â They're not as fun to shop for!


 I have a giant closet full of gifts that I grab during the year so I'm not as behind as I feel.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

Just bought some extra goodies for my SS! I feel I might be going overboard with extras!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will definitely go over the budget since most of my shopping will be done in Euros. I am wondering if my person would like a German Christmas ornament and if  they are  open to try German brands.
Um, If it were me, I'd die of happiness.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... I started working on my 12 days of christmas... and I think I am going to need a very large box to ship this in. Hahaha!!! I really hope my SS doesn't feel overwhelmed by all of this... I may need to rethink my approach.

I think this is a beautiful idea! You have a lucky girl!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like that movie has that effect on women. My mom cried when she watched it and I got it for her as one of her Christmas gifts. The hubby ended up getting me a really nice gift set for this movie and I still cry every time I watch it.
Yeah, I can't stand the Notebook.  I know this makes me a pariah but I just don't get it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I watch Elf year round, too! And Christmas Vacation, Love Actually, and the first two Home Alone movies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

YESSS I also listen to Christmas music year round.  Kinda geeky like that I guess.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love Actually is one of my favorite movies!

It is my absolute fave movie of all time! It doesn't get enough love!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to make custom notebooks for her. And by custom I mean, I bought standard mini notebooks and I'm going to add quotes on the front of each one.

The notebooks are SOOOOO cute, I am jealous of your girl!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay! someone else who lived in Germany.
I'm also in the Germany club.  Quite possibly my favorite place I've ever lived.

Welcome to the club!




 What part of Germany did you live in?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

My Sephora order was supposed to come today and it DIDNT. Got an update from UPS at like 5 PM that said the delivery date was changed to 11/21 by the end of the day. 



 I just want my SS gifts!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love all these excessive mail stories! My ups guy brings my packages to my office (a couple blocks from my apartment) if I'm not home. Now that's good customer service!
Wow definitely great service!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In other news, HAVE YOU GUYS SEEN THE NEW BENEFIT CHEEKSTAIN????




Just looked it up im in love


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww, so happy for him (and you!) that you rescued him. My favorite thing about dachshunds is how they have absolutely no idea that they are actually quite small. They have such big barks too! We actually have three and they have scared many a pizza delivery man almost off our porch with the commotion. That is, until we open the door and they see the three of them, not a one over a foot tall!

Momma to a long haired doxie too! She's my baby. Seriously Molly brings me so much love &amp; joy! I've seriously considered just having dogs the rest of my life instead of having kids




Adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And unless I've just missed it, no one has mentioned only the best Christmas movie ever.... Christmas Vacation!! "The shitter was full!!"

Or the second best Christmas movie... A Christmas Story!
Yes! A Christmas Story is my favorite!  It's not really Christmas if I don't watch it.

That's the hubbys favorite so we watch it every year. We have a list of movies that we watch every year for the holidays.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww, so happy for him (and you!) that you rescued him. My favorite thing about dachshunds is how they have absolutely no idea that they are actually quite small. They have such big barks too! We actually have three and they have scared many a pizza delivery man almost off our porch with the commotion. That is, until we open the door and they see the three of them, not a one over a foot tall!

Momma to a long haired doxie too! She's my baby. Seriously Molly brings me so much love &amp; joy! I've seriously considered just having dogs the rest of my life instead of having kids





So cute!! She looks like Maddie too! I love the red ones the best. Now I have to share too!




Too cute!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So cute!! She looks like Maddie too! I love the red ones the best. Now I have to share too!







Sharing is caring.
"Paint me like one of your French girls" Aww!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So cute!! She looks like Maddie too! I love the red ones the best. Now I have to share too!





Aww laying there so pretty! they do look a lot alike! So cute! I like the red too but they're all so damn cute! But long haired are the best for sure ! Is yours a mini or a standard? 
She's kind of an inbetweenie. She's about 15lbs. So definitely not standard but a little bigger than a true mini. Her mama was a mini but she was a hussy. She was supposed to be bred with a particular male but they came home and found her in another male's pen. She can't be registered cause we couldn't get Maury Povich to tell us who the daddy is.



That would be an awesome episode!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 21, 2013)

I remember someone mentioned doing an emergency kit for their SS and wanted to share what I came across  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />@ pinchprovisions.com


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I remember someone mentioned doing an emergency kit for their SS and wanted to share what I came across  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @ pinchprovisions.com




Birchbox has these! If anyone wants to use points to buy 





ETA: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/pinch-provisions-candy-striper-minimergency-kit


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> And unless I've just missed it, no one has mentioned only the best Christmas movie ever.... Christmas Vacation!! "The shitter was full!!" Or the second best Christmas movie... A Christmas Story!


 .."the shitter was full!!" Best line in a Christmas movie EVER!! I seriously cracked up after I read your post. We would totally be friends in real life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 21, 2013)

All these doxie pictures are awesome! I don't have one myself, buuuut my family on my mom's side is SUPER into them. Between all the relatives they probably have like twelve of them, and every summer they have a doxie themed party. Couldn't make that up if I tried! They have the dogs race across the yard (hilarious with their tiny legs!) and they always do a raffle for doxie-themed prizes... It's ridiculous in the best way 



 

ETA pictures, because why not?



Spoiler



Some of the contestants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />










This is Duke. He's my favorite and I laugh uncontrollably when I look at this picture, because he has this crazy smile on his face! He's SUPER old and the vet has told them for the last 5 years that he's going to die soon...but he doesn't. He's a tough old guy! 





Lining them up....





  I totally have video of this, but this is the dogs racing haha


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> All these doxie pictures are awesome! I don't have one myself, buuuut my family on my mom's side is SUPER into them. Between all the relatives they probably have like twelve of them, and every summer they have a doxie themed party. Couldn't make that up if I tried! They have the dogs race across the yard (hilarious with their tiny legs!) and they always do a raffle for doxie-themed prizes... It's ridiculous in the best wayÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG! That's crazy! But, in the cutest way ever!!! It's like a Kentucky Derby for doxies! They should wear little hats! That would be Ridiculously precious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> OMG! That's crazy! But, in the cutest way ever!!! It's like a Kentucky Derby for doxies! They should wear little hats! That would be Ridiculously precious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You mean cute like this:


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

I saw races like this on an episode of Too Cute on Animal Planet. I thought it was the cutest thing!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> You mean cute like this:


 Bahahahaha! Yes! Just like that! How CUTE were they?? And I can only imagine what they were barking at each other about..."Merv...MERV! Get the....your hot dog bun is on the wrong side..!" Lol


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

> .."the shitter was full!!" Best line in a Christmas movie EVER!! I seriously cracked up after I read your post. We would totally be friends in real life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wait. What?? MUT isn't real life?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> Wait. What?? MUT isn't real life?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha! I know, right?! I definitely feel much closer to a lot of women on this forum , than I do with the majority of my friends in *real* life...they're always like "are you on that makeup site AGAIN?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> Haha! I know, right?! I definitely feel much closer to a lot of women on this forum , than I do with the majority of my friends in *real* life...they're always like "are you on that makeup site AGAIN?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My "real life" friends think I am insane.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> My "real life" friends think I am insane.


 Mine, too!! Just yesterday a friend came shopping with me for my SS, and after I told her our limit, she said "and your spending THIS much on a person you don't even know?!?!" Yeah..she doesn't *get* it lol


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine, too!! Just yesterday a friend came shopping with me for my SS, and after I told her our limit, she said "and your spending THIS much on a person you don't even know?!?!" Yeah..she doesn't *get* it lol


Yea -- My friends don't get it... but what's worse is they don't love makeup! WHAT?! Mister doesn't get it either. Just yesterday he said "GOOD LORD... Our porch looks like a UPS Store..." to which I said "hush and get those boxes in the house!!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tehehehe. OOPS! To be honest, I love MUT for alot of reasons (even if I don't post quite as often as I used to)... but I think the biggest one is that this is mostly a judgement free zone... and I love that women can debate various topics (makeup related or not) and at the end of the day, rather than get ugly and mean, just say "hey, I agree to disagree with you. WE LOVE MAKEUP" and keep it movin'. Too bad REAL LIFE isn't like that all the time. hahaha!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Mine, too!! Just yesterday a friend came shopping with me for my SS, and after I told her our limit, she said "and your spending THIS much on a person you don't even know?!?!" Yeah..she doesn't *get* it lol



Yea -- My friends don't get it... but what's worse is they don't love makeup! WHAT?! Mister doesn't get it either. Just yesterday he said "GOOD LORD... Our porch looks like a UPS Store..." to which I said "hush and get those boxes in the house!!"




tehehehe. OOPS!

To be honest, I love MUT for alot of reasons (even if I don't post quite as often as I used to)... but I think the biggest one is that this is mostly a judgement free zone... and I love that women can debate various topics (makeup related or not) and at the end of the day, rather than get ugly and mean, just say "hey, I agree to disagree with you. WE LOVE MAKEUP" and keep it movin'. Too bad REAL LIFE isn't like that all the time. hahaha! 
My husband is good.  He will ask me,"so what happened on your board today?"


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like there are really great vibes going around in here, I hope that carries over to the reveal. 

Was last year the first year of SS, does anyone know?

I think that they have been doing SS since like 2007 maybe 2006 from the reveal threads I have gone through.

I hope everyone posts their reveals! I subbed to this years reveal thread to stalk the reveals! Some people that are on the list don't seem to come in here though so hopefully they will post a reveal!! I will take pictures of the stuff I send to my SS just in case lol


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

I read through last year's reveal and it was so exciting, and I wasn't involved at all. I'm already excited for this years!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sharing is caring.
"Paint me like one of your French girls"
Awww! What a cutie. Glad to see long haired doxie owners!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


She's kind of an inbetweenie. She's about 15lbs. So definitely not standard but a little bigger than a true mini. Her mama was a mini but she was a hussy. She was supposed to be bred with a particular male but they came home and found her in another male's pen. She can't be registered cause we couldn't get Maury Povich to tell us who the daddy is.
LOL!! That's great!! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Adorable!
Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All these doxie pictures are awesome! I don't have one myself, buuuut my family on my mom's side is SUPER into them. Between all the relatives they probably have like twelve of them, and every summer they have a doxie themed party. Couldn't make that up if I tried! They have the dogs race across the yard (hilarious with their tiny legs!) and they always do a raffle for doxie-themed prizes... It's ridiculous in the best way 




 

ETA pictures, because why not?



Spoiler



Some of the contestants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />










This is Duke. He's my favorite and I laugh uncontrollably when I look at this picture, because he has this crazy smile on his face! He's SUPER old and the vet has told them for the last 5 years that he's going to die soon...but he doesn't. He's a tough old guy! 





Lining them up....





  I totally have video of this, but this is the dogs racing haha






 
OMG! That is the best.thing.ever!!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 21, 2013)

I finished my first handmade item for my giftee yesterday and spent another 2 hours on the second handmade item.  It was revealed last year that I sent 1 big ticket item and 3 handmade items.  From those of you who commented on what I made and sent, I decided to do similar handmade items this year.  I just haven't decided what items to actually purchase...decisions, decisions.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got done with suspension class this morning, I wish I could keep shopping for my girl. Does anyone have any idea if Atelier is sold in sephora stores? I'd love to go get a round of samples for myself and my SS.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

My husband is good.Â  He will ask me,"so what happened on your board today?"


Wonder if your husband will teach a training class for the rest of the misters who just don't get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And unless I've just missed it, no one has mentioned only the best Christmas movie ever.... Christmas Vacation!! "The shitter was full!!"

Or the second best Christmas movie... A Christmas Story!

.."the shitter was full!!" Best line in a Christmas movie EVER!! I seriously cracked up after I read your post. We would totally be friends in real life



Ha, I totally mentioned it earlier...because I watch it year round!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 21, 2013)

If anyone lives near a Nordstrom Rack, I highly suggest going there and checking out beauty items if you need more presents for your SS (or yourself!)! I went to one and they have a ton of goodies from Urban Decay, Nars, Lorac, Stila and even some Pacifica. I definitely picked up some goodies! You just gotta be careful and check to make sure nobody has touched them.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...
Yes I agree, I hope everyone posts! I also hope everyone gets their gifts, I've seen in previous years that some people never got a gift =/ That would be a horrible let down.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

No joke, we watch "A Christmas Story" on TBS from 8 o'clock Christmas Eve until 8:00 Christmas night. Our friend is in the beginning part of the movie and when we see him walk past everyone yells, "Manny", then we go back to doing whatever it was that we were doing. It started off as a joke 10 years ago, and it is now a tradition. My boys and I also bake a birthday cake for Jesus every Christmas eve because it's his birthday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got done with suspension class this morning, I wish I could keep shopping for my girl.

Does anyone have any idea if Atelier is sold in sephora stores? I'd love to go get a round of samples for myself and my SS.
I don't believe Atelier is sold at Sephora.  I used to buy it from an indie store here that imported it from Canada but since they closed the only time I've found their makeup is on flash sites like Gilt, Hautelook, etc.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

> I don't believe Atelier is sold at Sephora. Â I used to buy it from an indie store here that imported itÂ from Canada but since they closed the only time I've found their makeupÂ is on flash sites like Gilt, Hautelook, etc.


 It is indeed sold there. In fact, Orange Sanguine is currently one of the pick-three-free-samples-with-any-order options. ETA: And the vanilla-and-orange combo that layers to produce Creamsicle is usually in the impulse purchase bins by the registers!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't believe Atelier is sold at Sephora.  I used to buy it from an indie store here that imported it from Canada but since they closed the only time I've found their makeup is on flash sites like Gilt, Hautelook, etc.
@KellyKaye Ignore my post.  I was talking about Face Atelier.  You did just give me a new reason to shop at Sephora since I've never tried Atelier Cologne.  Enabler...


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is indeed sold there. In fact, Orange Sanguine is currently one of the pick-three-free-samples-with-any-order options.

ETA: And the vanilla-and-orange combo that layers to produce Creamsicle is usually in the impulse purchase bins by the registers!
I just got that sample yesterday and I absolutely love it!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No joke, we watch "A Christmas Story" on TBS from 8 o'clock Christmas Eve until 8:00 Christmas night. Our friend is in the beginning part of the movie and when we see him walk past everyone yells, "Manny", then we go back to doing whatever it was that we were doing. It started off as a joke 10 years ago, and it is now a tradition. My boys and I also bake a birthday cake for Jesus every Christmas eve because it's his birthday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love that movie, it is my favorite Christmas movie ever! I watch it every single year sometimes twice lol


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...
I would feel so sad if I didn't get a reaction/reveal from my SS!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG! That's crazy! But, in the cutest way ever!!! It's like a Kentucky Derby
for doxies! They should wear little hats! That would be
Ridiculously precious!






You mean cute like this:

 I love the one that's smiling  I couldn't help but laugh when  I saw it! He definitely looks like he enjoys life. My brother has a chiweenie and I am in love with how adorable that dog is.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

> @KellyKaye Â Ignore my post. Â I was talking about Face Atelier. Â You did just give me a new reason to shop at Sephora since I've never tried Atelier Cologne. Â Enabler...


 Bahahahahaaaa! Oh girl, I am a total enabler! I take pride in it.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No joke, we watch "A Christmas Story" on TBS from 8 o'clock Christmas Eve until 8:00 Christmas night. Our friend is in the beginning part of the movie and when we see him walk past everyone yells, "Manny", then we go back to doing whatever it was that we were doing. It started off as a joke 10 years ago, and it is now a tradition. My boys and I also bake a birthday cake for Jesus every Christmas eve because it's his birthday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's so cute!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

> I just got that sample yesterday and I absolutely love it!!


 I purchased the mini set of Orange Sanguine and the Vanilla online. Wow!!! I just didn't know if they were sold in the stores. I'm going to call SiJCP and see if they have it too since that one is much closer.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...
I would feel so sad if I didn't get a reaction/reveal from my SS!

Me too.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just got that sample yesterday and I absolutely love it!!

I purchased the mini set of Orange Sanguine and the Vanilla online. Wow!!! I just didn't know if they were sold in the stores. I'm going to call SiJCP and see if they have it too since that one is much closer. Let me know how you like it I am dying to try it.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...


I agree completely! I think it would break my heart if I tried to make her gift just absolutely perfect, so she'd open it and let out a gasp! And then to not ever know how she felt about it or anything.... would totally be a buzz kill. might even make me cry! haha


----------



## Animezing (Nov 21, 2013)

> Yes I agree, I hope everyone posts! I also hope everyone gets their gifts, I've seen in previous years that some people never got a gift =/ That would be a horrible let down.


 That's horrible! I hope the people who didn't send anything got banned. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong but I feel like it's rude not to post a pic &amp; description of the gifts received. Members on here took time, care, &amp; hard-earned money to put these gifts together. A thank you &amp; pic are definitely in order &amp; should be part of the rules.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...
> 
> ...


 If this happened, I would definitely cry. I want to make my SS so happy and I want her to see the effort that went into it. I really hope that no one flakes on their SS that would make me so sad and furious for that girl. Ughhhh, talking about this is giving me anxiety.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

> Let me know how you like it I am dying to try it.


 It smells like heaven. Not even kidding. The scents are so direct and perfectly formulated to embrace the notes. If you are on the fence, don't take another second to hesitate.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 21, 2013)

OT moment, but the Naked 3 palette is for sale. I'm trying to buy it through luvocracy since I have a 10$ credit for signing up but no one has it up lol. I put it up on the site and I'm waiting for it to verify the price.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

> If this happened, I would definitely cry. I want to make my SS so happy and I want her to see the effort that went into it. I really hope that no one flakes on their SS that would make me so sad and furious for that girl. Ughhhh, talking about this is giving me anxiety.


I couldn't imagine someone doing that. To me that's so disrespectful and makes me sad to think of someone not receiving something. If you aren't able to send a gift, don't sign up :/


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2013)

I have decided that because my gifts are normal good ones that a normal person would like (good brands, goes with the person's profile, etc) that if the person is truly unhappy in spite of me trying hard I will try to accept it and say "the holidays are a difficult time for people in terms of time and emotions and it may not be about me or my present."    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I say "good brands" not out of snobbery but because one of my ss's seems to like very high end brands.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

I honestly can't imagine NOT liking a SS gift! One, it's beauty products...two, it's someone thinking of you and trying to put something together and make you happy!

I really think the only way I'd be unhappy with an SS gift is if the gift was only thing things on my (very short) do not want list...because then it would feel almost passive aggressive, lol. "I do not like this girl. I'm going to buy everything she hates! HA!!"


----------



## dotybird (Nov 21, 2013)

I just finished making a gift for my SS (even though I am in the office and *should* be working!)  I hope she likes it.  I am also including a piece of jewelry I made.  I can't wait to wrap everything up and send it to her!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> My husband is good.Â  He will ask me,"so what happened on your board today?"


 Awww... He's a keeper!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's horrible! I hope the people who didn't send anything got banned. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong but I feel like it's rude not to post a pic &amp; description of the gifts received. Members on here took time, care, &amp; hard-earned money to put these gifts together. A thank you &amp; pic are definitely in order &amp; should be part of the rules.

I don't know what happened but I would hope they would be or at least not be able to ever do another SS again! *Crosses fingers that everyone gets their presents* =]


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

On a more positive note, I am big enough to admit that I have received at least one Sephora package for the past 4 days. Hahaha. My SS, you are a spoiled and lovely girl.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

> I just finished making a gift for my SS (even though I am in the office and *should* be working!)Â  I hope she likes it.Â * I am also including a piece of jewelry I made.Â * I can't wait to wrap everything up and send it to her!


I. LOVE. HANDMADE. JEWELRY. Even if it's something I wouldn't wear, I just love people who make jewelry because I have no artistic ability whatsoever (except with makeup). Super jealous of your SS!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On a more positive note, I am big enough to admit that I have received at least one Sephora package for the past 4 days. Hahaha. My SS, you are a spoiled and lovely girl.
I'm so torn, should I feel sorry for my UPS man or happy I'm keeping him in business? This week he'll have been to my door 3 out of 5 days. In fact, I think they upgraded my shipping on 2 boxes because they were already coming to my house. 2 of my items said that UPS would attempt delivery instead of transferring to the post office.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

> I'm so torn, should I feel sorry for my UPS man or happy I'm keeping him in business? This week he'll have been to my door 3 out of 5 days. In fact, I think they upgraded my shipping on 2 boxes because they were already coming to my house. 2 of my items said that UPS would attempt delivery instead of transferring to the post office.


 Stand tall and proud!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...



I agree completely! I think it would break my heart if I tried to make her gift just absolutely perfect, so she'd open it and let out a gasp! And then to not ever know how she felt about it or anything.... would totally be a buzz kill. might even make me cry! haha I was in a wreck on Dec 8th of last year on the way to the post office to mail off my gift (my fault, 40MPH, slam on the brakes and rear-end).  My giftee didn't post until 20 days later, come to find out she thought she had posted but it didn't go through.  I was a nervous wreck, thinking it was misdelivered or something, even though the tracking had it as delivered.  Believe me, when I thought she just didn't care about posting, I was disappointed (but it was all unnecessary).

Now, exactly 11 months later on Nov 8th I was rear-ended on the interstate.  Luckily, he was able to slow down enough not to injure me, just my car.  I just don't have luck with my cars this past year.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Stupid car accidents. My mom and I got rear ended at a stop light a little under 2 yrs ago, my arm is still screwed up and still don't have a settlement. If I never get in another one it will be too soon. Sorry you've been through 2 in a year, that sucks.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT moment, but the Naked 3 palette is for sale. I'm trying to buy it through luvocracy since I have a 10$ credit for signing up but no one has it up lol. I put it up on the site and I'm waiting for it to verify the price. 
I'm lusting after it sooo badly. I have Naked1, skipped 2, but 3 oooh come to me my pretty. I'm itching to order it...on the other hand if I wait for Sephora I'll add to my points and i'm *this* close to VIB Rouge.  I kinda want to try and make it because now that my collection is so robust I can't see spending this much in future years (although who am I kidding, Sephora is my crack).  

I'm also seeing all the comments about SS's who like high end brands, and just wanted to call out to my SS that even though I have them on my list, I'll be very happy with other things - the surprise and thoughtfulness is the best part!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 21, 2013)

Also - very random. Anyone have any good ideas on how I could get my hands on the Sigma Creme de Coleur collection? I somehow missed this one and I wants it soooo much! Of course Sigma is sold out.  If any mutter's have it and don't love it, perhaps send me a PM?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

Just picked up my friend from the airport and grabbed a couple of extras for my SS! I think im done!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so torn, should I feel sorry for my UPS man or happy I'm keeping him in business? This week he'll have been to my door 3 out of 5 days. In fact, I think they upgraded my shipping on 2 boxes because they were already coming to my house. 2 of my items said that UPS would attempt delivery instead of transferring to the post office.
I gave my UPS guy a lot of work last holiday season.  I felt sort of guilty about it so I gave him a small gift card to Target a few days before Christmas.  He was so surprised and touched that his eyes watered up.  I researched last year and they can receive nominal gifts... small gift cards, handmade items, cookies, candy, etc.  Yes, I know they get paid and it's their job to deliver our boxes but the ones who go the extra mile for us really don't have to do to that.  I wanted him to know I appreciated it.  I'll probably do a small gift card to a fast food place or something this year.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> I was in a wreck on Dec 8thÂ of last year on the way to the post office to mail off my gift (my fault, 40MPH, slam on the brakes and rear-end).Â  My giftee didn't post until 20 days later, come to find out she thought she had posted but it didn't go through.Â  I was a nervous wreck, thinking it was misdelivered or something, even though the tracking had it as delivered.Â  Believe me, when I thought she just didn't care about posting, I was disappointed (but it was all unnecessary). Now, exactly 11 months later on Nov 8th I was rear-ended on the interstate.Â  Luckily, he was able to slow down enough not to injure me, just my car.Â  I just don't have luck with my cars this past year.


 Woah...11 months exactly..? I would love to have seen what planet transits were setting off your progressed natals on both dates..sorry.. I'm geeking out on Astrology  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was in a wreck on Dec 8th of last year on the way to the post office to mail off my gift (my fault, 40MPH, slam on the brakes and rear-end).  My giftee didn't post until 20 days later, come to find out she thought she had posted but it didn't go through.  I was a nervous wreck, thinking it was misdelivered or something, even though the tracking had it as delivered.  Believe me, when I thought she just didn't care about posting, I was disappointed (but it was all unnecessary).

Now, exactly 11 months later on Nov 8th I was rear-ended on the interstate.  Luckily, he was able to slow down enough not to injure me, just my car.  I just don't have luck with my cars this past year.

Woah...11 months exactly..? I would love to have seen what planet transits were setting off your progressed natals on both dates..sorry.. I'm geeking out on Astrology




Don't really know anything about astrology.  What would you need to know? I'm a Libra (Sept 26).  I'd be interested to find out.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Is it bad that I want you ALL to be my Santa?? you're all so amazing and thoughtful and creative, ahhhhh


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

^Ditto


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry for all the Doxie OT, but I just have to brag on my boy. I've been sick all week and he hasn't left my side.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

My dog likes to creep on MUT when I get up in the mornings...stares intently like he's reading it, too! Wedges his head between me and the computer...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Woah...11 months exactly..? I would love to have seen what planet transits were setting off your progressed natals on both dates..sorry.. I'm geeking out on Astrology






Is this in english??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kidding. No, but really. Astrology -- so cool! Yes, we should be friends IRL.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I gave my UPS guy a lot of work last holiday season.  I felt sort of guilty about it so I gave him a small gift card to Target a few days before Christmas.  He was so surprised and touched that his eyes watered up.  I researched last year and they can receive nominal gifts... small gift cards, handmade items, cookies, candy, etc.  Yes, I know they get paid and it's their job to deliver our boxes but the ones who go the extra mile for us really don't have to do to that.  I wanted him to know I appreciated it.  I'll probably do a small gift card to a fast food place or something this year.
That's what I was thinking. UPS and the internet make it so I don't have to interact with people ever again if I don't want to, and I appreciate that.



I love you UPS man


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All these doxie pictures are awesome! I don't have one myself, buuuut my family on my mom's side is SUPER into them. Between all the relatives they probably have like twelve of them, and every summer they have a doxie themed party. Couldn't make that up if I tried! They have the dogs race across the yard (hilarious with their tiny legs!) and they always do a raffle for doxie-themed prizes... It's ridiculous in the best way 



 

ETA pictures, because why not?



Spoiler



Some of the contestants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />










This is Duke. He's my favorite and I laugh uncontrollably when I look at this picture, because he has this crazy smile on his face! He's SUPER old and the vet has told them for the last 5 years that he's going to die soon...but he doesn't. He's a tough old guy! 





Lining them up....





  I totally have video of this, but this is the dogs racing haha






 That is so cute!  Looks like fun, too .


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I honestly can't imagine NOT liking a SS gift! One, it's beauty products...two, it's someone thinking of you and trying to put something together and make you happy!

I really think the only way I'd be unhappy with an SS gift is if the gift was only thing things on my (very short) do not want list...because then it would feel almost passive aggressive, lol. "I do not like this girl. I'm going to buy everything she hates! HA!!"


Completely agree. I would be (only) slightly bummed if I got nail polish (because I put it on the please dont list). I ripped over half my pinky nail off a few weeks ago, and it's not grown all the way back yet, and it's ugly, and I'm still sulking. hahaha For me, the point of SS is to do something nice for someone else. Not so much about myself. I love giving to other people (food banks, angel trees, etc.) and I love randomly making people smile (i.e. buying the coffee of the person behind me in line at mcdonalds or something). Doing nice things for other people makes me feel good, more so than receiving. Now, granted, if my SS totally bails and/or I get lumps of coal, I'll cry. This is makeup we're dealing with, people. It's serious!! Either way, there's always something new and fun to try. And I wouldn't love the products I love now if I hadn't been given those products by someone else to try (i.e. birchbox, swaps, etc.). So, I welcome my SS to give me product she loves or thinks I may love based off the things I've said! I'm very easy to please and definitely not particular when it comes to fun new things to try!! NOTE TO SS:::::::: Oh, but please send me a health dose of my "crack" -- Ferrero Rocher. Thank you in advance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

So I was looking through the reveal posts from last year and I think I already went overboard on this SS gift and I still want to pick up a couple more things. I know some of you other girls have gone over budget on your gifts too, but now I kinda feel like a crazy person. Ahhhh! Someone make me feel better about this! That I'm not alone. Lol.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I was looking through the reveal posts from last year and I think I already went overboard on this SS gift and I still want to pick up a couple more things. I know some of you other girls have gone over budget on your gifts too, but now I kinda feel like a crazy person.

Ahhhh! Someone make me feel better about this! That I'm not alone. Lol.
You are not alone! I looked at the reveal posts for last few years and I had the same reaction.  No one is going to complain that you sent them "too much" though lol.  As long as I'm enjoying it and not fretting over spending more, I'm okay with going overboard.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

So not alone I was just looking too and went "Crap!". So now I'm trying to decide if I should split it up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah...I have kind of done the same thing. On one hand, I want to send her all the things and make her happy! On the other hand, I don't want someone who actually stuck  to the budget to feel bad when she sees that so many of us went over...ahh...dilemma...Most of what I got are sets so I guess I can break up the sets to keep it reasonable (my sister's stocking would love the other things)....and I'm totally not counting extras...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

All this dog talk is making me so sad.




They were stolen out of our backyard when we lived in military housing. My little Bemis and Thea. Oh god, now I'm crying.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 21, 2013)

@KellyKaye awwww! I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah...I have kind of done the same thing. On one hand, I want to send her all the things and make her happy! On the other hand, I don't want someone who actually stuck  to the budget to feel bad when she sees that so many of us went over...ahh...dilemma...Most of what I got are sets so I guess I can break up the sets to keep it reasonable (my sister's stocking would love the other things)....and I'm totally not counting extras...
I think this year changed a bit since pretty much everyone went over lol!! The total RTV of the things I got my SS (Not including extras) is almost $70. I have to say that even if my SS stuck to the budget that is ok with me. I knew the budget but I couldn't help but getting more lol


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh. and on the topic of favorite movies. Mine is The Princess Bride!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @KellyKaye awwww! I'm so sorry to hear that!
thank you! It was the worst day of my life. It happened about 3 years ago and I would, up until we moved to New York, still drive around the town and look for them.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think this year changed a bit since pretty much everyone went over lol!! The total RTV of the things I got my SS (Not including extras) is almost $70. I have to say that even if my SS stuck to the budget that is ok with me. I knew the budget but I couldn't help but getting more lol
I completely agree.  I'm fine if my SS stuck to the budget.  More power to them for having the self-control that I do not!  I'd honestly be happy with a tube of drugstore lip balm and candy so I know I'll love whatever I get, regardless of its retail value.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

> I completely agree. Â I'm fine if my SS stuck to the budget. Â More power to them for having the self-control that I do not! Â I'd honestly be happy with a tubeÂ of drugstore lip balm and candy so I know I'll love whatever I get, regardless of its retail value.


 My issue isn't the disparity in the gift to me but in other girls feeling bad or creeping my SS out lol also I have a border hopping box so shipping might be a factor


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> Yeah...I have kind of done the same thing. On one hand, I want to send her all the things and make her happy! On the other hand, I don't want someone who actually stuck Â to the budget to feel bad when she sees that so many of us went over...ahh...dilemma...Most of what I got are sets so I guess I can break up the sets to keep it reasonable (my sister's stocking would love the other things)....and I'm totally not counting extras...


 I know! That's how I feel about those who stuck to the budget. I don't want to make anyone feel bad about following the budget. I just keep seeing things and have so many ideas on what to get her. I really want to make her Christmas happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My issue isn't the disparity in the gift to me but in other girls feeling bad or creeping my SS out lol also I have a border hopping box so shipping might be a factor
Unless you hand-deliver the box, I doubt you'll creep your SS out


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All this dog talk is making me so sad.





They were stolen out of our backyard when we lived in military housing. My little Bemis and Thea. Oh god, now I'm crying.
I am balling at work over this--I would die if mine were taken from me! 



  Big Hug!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes I agree, I hope everyone posts! I also hope everyone gets their gifts, I've seen in previous years that some people never got a gift =/ That would be a horrible let down.
That's horrible! I hope the people who didn't send anything got banned. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong but I feel like it's rude not to post a pic &amp; description of the gifts received. Members on here took time, care, &amp; hard-earned money to put these gifts together. A thank you &amp; pic are definitely in order &amp; should be part of the rules. ^ I agree 100%.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...



I agree completely! I think it would break my heart if I tried to make her gift just absolutely perfect, so she'd open it and let out a gasp! And then to not ever know how she felt about it or anything.... would totally be a buzz kill. might even make me cry! haha 
If this happened, I would definitely cry. I want to make my SS so happy and I want her to see the effort that went into it.

I really hope that no one flakes on their SS that would make me so sad and furious for that girl. Ughhhh, talking about this is giving me anxiety. I would cry and probably never visit MUT again if my person hated their gifts or didn't bother to post anything about it. I think their gifts are perfect and I put so much thought into it. I spent hours stalking their posts. 





Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was in a wreck on Dec 8th of last year on the way to the post office to mail off my gift (my fault, 40MPH, slam on the brakes and rear-end).  My giftee didn't post until 20 days later, come to find out she thought she had posted but it didn't go through.  I was a nervous wreck, thinking it was misdelivered or something, even though the tracking had it as delivered.  Believe me, when I thought she just didn't care about posting, I was disappointed (but it was all unnecessary).

Now, exactly 11 months later on Nov 8th I was rear-ended on the interstate.  Luckily, he was able to slow down enough not to injure me, just my car.  I just don't have luck with my cars this past year.



 I'm sorry to hear. I'm glad you weren't injured. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

^Ditto Sorry for all the Doxie OT, but I just have to brag on my boy. I've been sick all week and he hasn't left my side.






AWWWW!!! This makes me want to cry!!!!!! 





You guys are making me like pets more....


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Remember, "never get involved in a land war in Asia - and never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line! AHAHAHAHA! AHAHAHA! AHAHA...."

*THUD*

Bahahaha I love The Princess Bride!  I did, however, lose Risk last night.  I started in Southeast Asia (we're playing Legacy- so we have a capital city there and it's scarred with a bunker.), so I took Australia in my first turn, at one point had all of Asia, and held on until the end.. but I never got the bonus for holding all of Asia!  Oh well- I've won the game once already, and Legacy plays out 17 games, so we still have a few to go (14!).  If anyone's looking for an amazing group game that changes every time you play- do Risk Legacy.  It is truly awesome.  Every time you play the board changes and when certain things happen in the game you get to unlock new challenges.. granted.. it's a 2-3 hour game every time you play.. but it's so worth it.  I have a group of guy friends who we all get together and drink beer and eat dinner and play.  I'm the only girl who regularly comes.. but it's so much fun.  They like me because I'm diplomatic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I have to have one of the fixit kits just because of the black and gold amazingness.  I'm utterly obsessed with gold.

I think I'm almost done with my SS stuff which makes me so sad!  I need to go pick up some extras (going to Trader Joe's tonight), and I need to go to LUSH- still trying to get the gumption to do that.. and then of course pretty wrapping.  Opening my Sephora order was too much fun last night!  But I had to go hide everything because some of it was for my roommate- I'm glad I'm not done with that.. it means I still get to go shopping!!

Edit:  But I completely forgot about my extra special Sephora order!  Now I just have to figure out how to get it on sale.. I wish we could preview black friday now!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am balling at work over this--I would die if mine were taken from me! 



  Big Hug! 




Thank you. It was so terribly sad. I have never owned another dog since and I am pretty sure that I am scarred for life. The hardest part about it was that my husband was on deployment when it happened... So I was all alone.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> Unless you hand-deliver the box, I doubt you'll creep your SS outÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL hand-deliver the box! Omg. We all show up at each other's doors!!! Merry Christmas!!!!! Bahahhaha!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

> Unless you hand-deliver the box, I doubt you'll creep your SS outÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That made me laugh so hard. I dunno, it's a lot of stuff and that advent is fucking HUGE so it might stay with me instead of trying to smuggle it in some place. If I sent everything advent included it'd be a giant box coming from someone they've never met.


----------



## dotybird (Nov 21, 2013)

> I. LOVE. HANDMADE. JEWELRY. Even if it's something I wouldn't wear, I just love people who make jewelry because I have no artistic ability whatsoever (except with makeup). Super jealous of your SS!


 Awww-- thanks! I hope she likes it. I put a link to my etsy shop in my signature if you wanted to take a peek at what I might be sending her.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL hand-deliver the box! Omg. We all show up at each other's doors!!! Merry Christmas!!!!! Bahahhaha!
And then we all roll around in each others pretties! No big deal!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awww-- thanks! I hope she likes it. I put a link to my etsy shop in my signature if you wanted to take a peek at what I might be sending her.
HOLY COW! Your jewelry is so AWESOME!!!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 21, 2013)

Did someone say puppy!? The top one is Archer in his Halloween gnome costume, he was so scared he just laid on me and wouldn't move. The bottom one is him being my SS elf and hating his life as well, poor thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

> Thank you. It was so terribly sad. I have never owned another dog since and I am pretty sure that I am scarred for life. The hardest part about it was that my husband was on deployment when it happened... So I was all alone.


This is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I'm a firm believer in karma and I hope that the awful person learns from their actions.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> And then we all roll around in each others pretties! No big deal!


Yup! Just creepily watching and smiling as they open their gift. On another note. I feel like we may not see as many reveal posts as there are SS. There are what? A little over 100 match ups and only a handful of us actually post frequently. I'll definitely be posting mine and I'm pretty sure my Santee will be posting hers. Yes, that's right, I've seen you out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Whoa!  Why didn't you tell us how AMAZING your jewelry was before now??  Please leave that link in your signature so I can order when I have money again.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awww-- thanks! I hope she likes it. I put a link to my etsy shop in my signature if you wanted to take a peek at what I might be sending her.

Your jewelry is STUNNING!!  I used to make jewelry and home-type things before I started up with a "real job". Corporate life is the dumps, guys. Maybe I'll go through my old stashes while I'm at home and see what I can pull out!  Maybe something will strike her fancy..  My jewelry was never amazingly successful though, I was much better at making home-things, like lamps and little candles, etc.. I did sell a mason jar chandelier once!  It's installed in a lady's kitchen now.  Now if I could only sell the other 4...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

> My issue isn't the disparity in the gift to me but in other girls feeling bad or creeping my SS out lol also I have a border hopping box so shipping might be a factor


 Something that I always worry about on international packages beyond the shipping costs: What if Customs decides it's over the $25 declared amount and sticks my recipient with a ton in duties and fees?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup! Just creepily watching and smiling as they open their gift.

On another note. I feel like we may not see as many reveal posts as there are SS. There are what? A little over 100 match ups and only a handful of us actually post frequently. I'll definitely be posting mine and I'm pretty sure my Santee will be posting hers. Yes, that's right, I've seen you out there



lol
Yeah, I will definitely be posting mine. In fact, I might post a video of myself giggling freakishly and rubbing all the items on my body! It's just how I roll!

*It puts the presents on its skin*


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa!  Why didn't you tell us how AMAZING your jewelry was before now??  Please leave that link in your signature *so I can order when I have money again*.
HAHAHAAA! We are so honest around here!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 21, 2013)

I already have abandonment issues - maybe I shouldn't get a pet. I would have a constant fear of it being stolen, running away, or getting sick.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry you had to go through that! I'm a firm believer in karma and I hope that the awful person learns from their actions.
Thank you, doll!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> Yeah, I will definitely be posting mine. In fact, I might post a video of myself giggling freakishly and rubbing all the items on my body! It's just how I roll! *It puts the presents on its skin*


 Lol. I'd love to see that video. I think we'd all enjoy that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HAHAHAAA! We are so honest around here!
I wouldn't say that in front of a lot of people but totally feel comfortable being honest with you ladies!


----------



## Boots (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you. It was so terribly sad. I have never owned another dog since and I am pretty sure that I am scarred for life. The hardest part about it was that my husband was on deployment when it happened... So I was all alone.
Just popping in here for this, I would die and be horribly broken if that ever happened. Death is one thing... but that... Just


----------



## dotybird (Nov 21, 2013)

> HOLY COW! Your jewelry is so AWESOME!!!





> Whoa! Â Why didn't you tell us how AMAZING your jewelry was before now?? Â Please leave that link in your signature so I can order when I have money again.





> Your jewelry is STUNNING!! Â I used to make jewelry and home-type things before I started up with a "real job". Corporate life is the dumps, guys. Maybe I'll go through my old stashes while I'm at home and see what I can pull out! Â Maybe something will strike her fancy.. Â My jewelry was never amazingly successful though, I was much better at making home-things, like lamps and little candles, etc.. I did sell a mason jar chandelier once! Â It's installed in a lady's kitchen now. Â Now if I could only sell the other 4...


 Thanks! :icon_redf You all are so sweet! Jewlery making is something I like to do on the side-- I sell some but mostly I like to make gifts for friends and family.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already have abandonment issues - maybe I shouldn't get a pet. I would have a constant fear of it being stolen, running away, or getting sick. 



 
Having a pet is amazing. They teach you so much about life but they can also break your heart. My cat has taught me that there is nothing more enjoyable than sitting in front of a fireplace on my back. He has also taught me that morning breath can be a delicacy.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 21, 2013)

I am so excited about sending my boxes, but hopefully I will be able to wrap them well.  Shopping has never been my issue, but wrapping is another matter!  I come from a family that likes to give long rectangular objects that go to banks instead of presents, so no one ever taught me to wrap.  Please forgive me lovely SS ladies!  (Makes mental note to set-up student worker sweatshop to wrap presents.)


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished making a gift for my SS (even though I am in the office and *should* be working!)  I hope she likes it.  I am also including a piece of jewelry I made.  I can't wait to wrap everything up and send it to her!
I LOVE your jewelry! I just added your shop to my favorites!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awww-- thanks! I hope she likes it. I put a link to my etsy shop in my signature if you wanted to take a peek at what I might be sending her.


Omg, @dotybird -- your bracelets are absolutely INCREDIBLE. What a lucky, lucky SS!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just popping in here for this, I would die and be horribly broken if that ever happened. Death is one thing... but that... Just 




Thanks, @Boots I will never forget them.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited about sending my boxes, but hopefully I will be able to wrap them well.  Shopping has never been my issue, but wrapping is another matter!  I come from a family that likes to give long rectangular objects that go to banks instead of presents, so no one ever taught me to wrap.  Please forgive me lovely SS ladies!  (Makes mental note to set-up student worker sweatshop to wrap presents.)
I am terrible at wrapping presents, but luckily Target understands and has made some incredibly cute boxes this year.


----------



## Boots (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, @Boots I will never forget them.
-hugs quickly then runs away from the thread before crying at work-


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, I will definitely be posting mine. In fact, I might post a video of myself giggling freakishly and rubbing all the items on my body! It's just how I roll!

Â 

*It puts the presents on its skin*


aaaahhhahahaha I just died.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already have abandonment issues - maybe I shouldn't get a pet. I would have a constant fear of it being stolen, running away, or getting sick. 





My pets are too big, my fence too high, and my locks are too good.  That is the only way I can stand to be away from them--I know they are safe--and that they hate strangers--the half German Shepherd has a bite that could break your arm.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  -hugs quickly then runs away from the thread before crying at work- 
Don't cry!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having a pet is amazing. They teach you so much about life but they can also break your heart. My cat has taught me that there is nothing more enjoyable than sitting in front of a fireplace on my back. He has also taught me that morning breath can be a delicacy.




Awwww!! That's so cute! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I will definitely be posting mine. In fact, I might post a video of myself giggling freakishly and rubbing all the items on my body! It's just how I roll!

*It puts the presents on its skin*
Lol. I'd love to see that video. I think we'd all enjoy that



Lol!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

So, now that I'm poor from spending all my money on my SS --- what's the cheapest way to ship this stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I will definitely be posting mine. In fact, I might post a video of myself giggling freakishly and rubbing all the items on my body! It's just how I roll!

*It puts the presents on its skin*




aaaahhhahahaha I just died. I am not kidding either, I can't help myself when I am excited.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol! I kinda don't want to look at other peoples gifts because I don't want to get box envy! Does that make sense? Not in an ungrateful way (because the thought of shopping and taking the time to creep on me is wonderful) but in a way where I just want everything in the world and my future shopping list then gets infinitely long haha. We did have a budget and while those who are active on this thread may have surpassed it (myself included!), I would hate for anyone to feel bad for NOT going over. I'm certainly not expecting more than $25 of stuff! I do hope all 100+ participate in the reveal! If my SS sent me $25 in Hershey or Dove cookies and cream bars, I'd be over the moon. Can you tell my sweet tooth is bothering me again?



> My issue isn't the disparity in the gift to me but in other girls feeling bad or creeping my SS out lol also I have a border hopping box so shipping might be a factor





> I know! That's how I feel about those who stuck to the budget. I don't want to make anyone feel bad about following the budget. I just keep seeing things and have so many ideas on what to get her. I really want to make her Christmas happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Sooooo, MUT was just updating and I had a mini panic attack because I didn't know what to do with myself while the site was down. I have a problem.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> I am so excited about sending my boxes, but hopefully I will be able to wrap them well.Â  Shopping has never been my issue, but wrapping is another matter!Â  I come from a family that likes to give long rectangular objects that go to banks instead of presents, so no one ever taught me to wrap.Â  Please forgive me lovely SS ladies!Â  (Makes mental note to set-up student worker sweatshop to wrap presents.)


 I'm awful at wrapping presents and not crafty at all. I'll try my best at making it pretty, but I'll be giving my Santee a disclaimer before she opens that this ACTUALLY wasn't wrapped by a child but by me. Lol. Damn, I don't even have a child I could blame it on. Lol


----------



## Boots (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't cry!
I so would have if I kept thinking about it. Wandered over to Buzzfeed to chase it away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm just excited to open something.  It could probably be worth $2.00 and I would be ecstatic.


----------



## mckondik (Nov 21, 2013)

> I'm awful at wrapping presents and not crafty at all. I'll try my best at making it pretty, but I'll be giving my Santee a disclaimer before she opens that this ACTUALLY wasn't wrapped by a child but by me. Lol. Damn, I don't even have a child I could blame it on. Lol


 I'm the same way: not crafty and an awful wrapper. I do have a child I can blame the wrapping on though. Ha ha!!!


----------



## BagLady (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup! Just creepily watching and smiling as they open their gift.

On another note. I feel like we may not see as many reveal posts as there are SS. There are what? A little over 100 match ups and only a handful of us actually post frequently. I'll definitely be posting mine and I'm pretty sure my Santee will be posting hers. Yes, that's right, I've seen you out there



lol
I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well.

OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.





Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well.

OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.





Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!
I have one! It is the best mug I have ever owned. Funny story, I left it at the office and my boss accidentally dropped it and it broke. So she gave me money to buy a new one. I was heartbroken, luckily they still had some on the display of my Starbucks in Target.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well.

OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.





Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!

Ohhhh god.  I need this.  Who cares that I just bought a million mugs from starbucks?  *cuddles my rose gold/silver gradient mug*


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited about sending my boxes, but hopefully I will be able to wrap them well.  Shopping has never been my issue, but wrapping is another matter!  I come from a family that likes to give long rectangular objects that go to banks instead of presents, so no one ever taught me to wrap.  Please forgive me lovely SS ladies!  (Makes mental note to set-up student worker sweatshop to wrap presents.)

I am the WORST at wrapping presents!! Sorry to my SS my wrapping sucks! lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I will definitely be posting mine. In fact, I might post a video of myself giggling freakishly and rubbing all the items on my body! It's just how I roll!

*It puts the presents on its skin*

LOL!!!! That is the most hilarious thing ever! I love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup! Just creepily watching and smiling as they open their gift.

On another note. I feel like we may not see as many reveal posts as there are SS. There are what? A little over 100 match ups and only a handful of us actually post frequently. I'll definitely be posting mine and I'm pretty sure my Santee will be posting hers. Yes, that's right, I've seen you out there



lol

I was thinking the same thing, not many people post on here out of the many that sign up but hopefully they will all post! I'm going to take pics of the presents I send to my SS just in case and post them after Christmas if they haven't.. Lol at the "I've seen you out there" hahaha


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.





Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!
I SO WANT THIS! I'm going to stalk the Starbucks site until it comes back in stock.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have one! It is the best mug I have ever owned. Funny story, I left it at the office and my boss accidentally dropped it and it broke. So she gave me money to buy a new one. I was heartbroken, luckily they still had some on the display of my Starbucks in Target.
Lucky Girl. I am obsessed with finding it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ohhhh god.  I need this.  Who cares that I just bought a million mugs from starbucks?  *cuddles my rose gold/silver gradient mug*
I so don't need another coffee mug/cup in my life.  I just bought 4 while on vaca in San Fran last month but seriously this is beyond adorable. I even have my friends searching for one. 1 of the Starbucks said they would call when they got a shipment. A 2nd Starbucks said they receiver deliveries on Mondays.

1 of 2 things are probably going to happen. 1. i can't locate one anywhere. 2. i will locate one as well as the friend;s i mentioned it too and I'll end up with 5. LOL!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well.

OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.





Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!
OMG that is sooo cute! I love it! *Runs off to Starbucks to get one*


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 21, 2013)

> I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well. OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.
> 
> Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!


 Holy! This is so stinkin cute! Does it actually come with a tutu? Because that would be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Holy! This is so stinkin cute! Does it actually come with a tutu? Because that would be awesome





It dos come with the TUTU and it is removable so you can clean the cup with ease.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

A few stores here have it. The Tutu is removable. I really wanted to get it during partner shopping days (40% off. Woohoo) but I really don't like ceramic tumblers.



> Holy! This is so stinkin cute! Does it actually come with a tutu? Because that would be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well. OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.
> 
> Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well.

Â 

OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.

Â 





Â 

Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!


OMG! I must have one of these. I'm not a "coffee" drinker... but when it gets cold, I swear by my hot chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








Did someone say puppy!? The top one is Archer in his Halloween gnome costume, he was so scared he just laid on me and wouldn't move. The bottom one is him being my SS elf and hating his life as well, poor thing





I love your dog so much! I had big dogs growing up, and have the two kitties now, but really miss dogs. I'm hoping once we can afford to buy a place we'll have a yard and can get a dog. The boyfriend wants a german shepard, I want anything big and fluffy and hopefully mutt-like, but I love huskies and samoyeds and pyranese and shepards and all the big fluffmonsters.

And I'm so sorry Kelly that you lost your dogs. That's awful. People suck so much sometimes, that's why I'm so glad we have the MUT ladies to remind us that people can be awesome, too.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 21, 2013)

One of my friends just text me that she found the mug for me!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...



I agree completely! I think it would break my heart if I tried to make her gift just absolutely perfect, so she'd open it and let out a gasp! And then to not ever know how she felt about it or anything.... would totally be a buzz kill. might even make me cry! haha 
If this happened, I would definitely cry. I want to make my SS so happy and I want her to see the effort that went into it.

I really hope that no one flakes on their SS that would make me so sad and furious for that girl. Ughhhh, talking about this is giving me anxiety.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Let me know how you like it I am dying to try it.

It smells like heaven. Not even kidding. The scents are so direct and perfectly formulated to embrace the notes. If you are on the fence, don't take another second to hesitate. I just went and added the $18 set to my cart, thanks for enabling!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








Did someone say puppy!? The top one is Archer in his Halloween gnome costume, he was so scared he just laid on me and wouldn't move. The bottom one is him being my SS elf and hating his life as well, poor thing




OMG-Can I come over and give that dog a cuddle? and kisses? and squinchy faces?? What a beautiful dog!! I'm going to give my furry daughter a hug right now...Here Lilly Lilly......


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

All of your ideas sound so creative! I definitely have to find some ideas on pintrest. Also, I bumped up a pet thread and posted pictures of all my dogs there. I will no longer get distracted on here, promise! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129364/pet-photos/60#post_2223089


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG that is sooo cute! I love it! *Runs off to Starbucks to get one*
I'm so very mad at Starbucks right now! I went through the drive thru and ordered 1 frap for me and 1 for my kids to share. I pulled up to the window and the guy hands me a hot drink. I tell him my order again, and tell him its for my boys-"1 tall caramel brulee cream frap with whip in 2 tall cups with flat lids". He comes back with fraps that look a little too dark for creme fraps. I ask him "do these have coffee in them?" he looked at me and said "no, no, you're good". I drove away, stuck a straw in one of the cups and tasted it. Guess what-fricken coffee in them...grrrr

I did a turn around in the middle of the street, drove back, parked my car, and marched in with my kids. The mgr gave me all of my money back and gave each of my boys their own creme frap. Talk about an inconvenience!!!!!! It took me 3 times to get the order right.... rant over....


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so very mad at Starbucks right now! I went through the drive thru and ordered 1 frap for me and 1 for my kids to share. I pulled up to the window and the guy hands me a hot drink. I tell him my order again, and tell him its for my boys-"1 tall caramel brulee cream frap with whip in 2 tall cups with flat lids". He comes back with fraps that look a little too dark for creme fraps. I ask him "do these have coffee in them?" he looked at me and said "no, no, you're good". I drove away, stuck a straw in one of the cups and tasted it. Guess what-fricken coffee in them...grrrr

I did a turn around in the middle of the street, drove back, parked my car, and marched in with my kids. The mgr gave me all of my money back and gave each of my boys their own creme frap. Talk about an inconvenience!!!!!! It took me 3 times to get the order right.... rant over....
Are you at the starbucks down the street from my office??  No matter what you order there, you get whatever they want you to have...


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so very mad at Starbucks right now! I went through the drive thru and ordered 1 frap for me and 1 for my kids to share. I pulled up to the window and the guy hands me a hot drink. I tell him my order again, and tell him its for my boys-"1 tall caramel brulee cream frap with whip in 2 tall cups with flat lids". He comes back with fraps that look a little too dark for creme fraps. I ask him "do these have coffee in them?" he looked at me and said "no, no, you're good". I drove away, stuck a straw in one of the cups and tasted it. Guess what-fricken coffee in them...grrrr

I did a turn around in the middle of the street, drove back, parked my car, and marched in with my kids. The mgr gave me all of my money back and gave each of my boys their own creme frap. Talk about an inconvenience!!!!!! It took me 3 times to get the order right.... rant over....
That would make me so mad! I hate when any place gets my order wrong especially when I tell them my order more than once!! And to say that there is no coffee when he knows there is! That is awesome that the manager gave you your money back and that your boys got their own though! My Starbucks just brushes their mistakes off like it is nothing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really do hope everyone participates in the reveal this year! It'd be really sad for someone to put a lot of time and effort into a gift and never really get a reaction...I know that happened some last year...



I agree completely! I think it would break my heart if I tried to make her gift just absolutely perfect, so she'd open it and let out a gasp! And then to not ever know how she felt about it or anything.... would totally be a buzz kill. might even make me cry! haha I was in a wreck on Dec 8th of last year on the way to the post office to mail off my gift (my fault, 40MPH, slam on the brakes and rear-end).  My giftee didn't post until 20 days later, come to find out she thought she had posted but it didn't go through.  I was a nervous wreck, thinking it was misdelivered or something, even though the tracking had it as delivered.  Believe me, when I thought she just didn't care about posting, I was disappointed (but it was all unnecessary).

Now, exactly 11 months later on Nov 8th I was rear-ended on the interstate.  Luckily, he was able to slow down enough not to injure me, just my car.  I just don't have luck with my cars this past year.

Sorry to hear that, hope you don't get into any more car accidents.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

> My pets are too big, my fence too high, and my locks are too good.Â  That is the only way I can stand to be away from them--I know they are safe--and that they hate strangers--the half German Shepherd has a bite that could break your arm.


 Okay..the first time I read this I thought you said 'your LOOKS are too good'..I was like "Go 'head, girl"!!!! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you at the starbucks down the street from my office??  No matter what you order there, you get whatever they want you to have...
haha!!


----------



## slinka (Nov 21, 2013)

> I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well. OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.
> 
> Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!


 This tumbler is everything. Omg. I know a coffee order is way totally different (since a lot of the time it's the same person making the drink who took the order)- but can I speak up for my food service peeps for a second? Please don't go crazy on people over food/drink (not saying any of you have!). Mistakes happen...especially when it's something that involves multiple people on different ends (order taking (and if you're on a phone/through a speaker it can be VERY hard to understand you), cook, cut/plate and server). And even those who are working a rush dealing with a lot of orders constantly, you can get mixed up... It happens, they're only human.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most of us don't want to inconvenience you, we swear! That being said- yes there are tons of really incompetent employees and jerk managers who don't care. That's life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and you should totally be upset with people who clearly don't care to do their jobs correctly. A word from your friendly ex-pizza hut-manager who has had her life threatened over a pizza and lots of other crazy pizza-related stories I should write into a book. ;D


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think this year changed a bit since pretty much everyone went over lol!! The total RTV of the things I got my SS (Not including extras) is almost $70. I have to say that even if my SS stuck to the budget that is ok with me. I knew the budget but I couldn't help but getting more lol

I agree--I would be 100% fine with $25 of items. There was someone last year who got a pretty set of l'occitane hand creams that I think is around that much. I would have been super delighted with that gift. My main item is a palette I bought (it was $27, you can google that price point if you want a spoiler...) and I am giving a few other deluxe sample sizes of high end brands that I've been buying/collecting in subs as well as a couple of other treats. I think that is the kind of thing this person wants. My nail SS seems into funky colors and stuff so I'm doing a bit more quantity and sales shopping with that gift for colors, finishes, indie brands etc. It's kind of cool to try to read the mind of the person lol.


----------



## slinka (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't wait for the reveals!!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. So impatient I am...


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2013)

Weird I happened to put a $27 palette on my wish list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. (And I am sure about 17 other people!)


----------



## klg534 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't wait for the reveals!!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. So impatient I am...
Me TOO. I just want to creep on EVERYONE'S gifts now. Since everyone is talking so... cryptic..about what they purchased for SS. I am hoping people start mailing so I can see all the gifts people are getting! Are we supposed to wait until the 1st to mail it? Or could we send them now... with SLOWWW shipping so it arrives on the 2nd? ;-)


----------



## slinka (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha I don't know if there's a rule against shipping early ... =p As impatient as I am indefinitely need more time since my persons gift(s) haven't arrived yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus...lord knows I'll keep shopping right up until the deadline lol.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't wait for the reveals!!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. So impatient I am...
I know me too!! I love SS for being able to buy things and not only see what I get but it is so fun to see what others get too!! Even if there is a bit of box envy, it is just so much fun!!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am terrible at wrapping presents, but luckily Target understands and has made some incredibly cute boxes this year.

There were also some real cute ones at the dollar store.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 


That's pretty much what I did, also! It looks like a hundred thousand things, but I happened to have some of the stuff on her trade wish list and the "main" items I got totalled about $30-35, the rest is just stuff that I'm throwing in because I want it to have love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "Extras" if you will... And I didn't count the "gift from my city" in what I considered the "budget"! I'm of the mindset that I will love whatever I receive -- it's the thought that counts. Someone taking the time to show me some makeup love... can't go wrong with that! And again -- secret santa ... if you're creeping my every move on MUT -- remember, Ferrero Rocher=CRACK. Thank you. Love you. Bye! ETA: No idea why it doesn't show the quote. Oh well, such is life!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie. There was a really really mean lady who would order a venti strawberries and cream with 7 extra pumps of classic syrup (sweetener) to be split in half for her two kids. In a moment of fed up ness, I put whipped cream on one and not I another and say "That's the top half." Because wtf who needs 7 extra pumps of sweetener and why are you mean to me. That is now how we make drinks cut in half in my store and my boyfriends store. In DT stores the person at the window is almost never the person who made your drink but they should've caught that.



> That would make me so mad! I hate when any place gets my order wrong especially when I tell them my order more than once!! And to say that there is no coffee when he knows there is! That is awesome that the manager gave you your money back and that your boys got their own though! My Starbucks just brushes their mistakes off like it is nothing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I'm so very mad at Starbucks right now! I went through the drive thru and ordered 1 frap for me and 1 for my kids to share. I pulled up to the window and the guy hands me a hot drink. I tell him my order again, and tell him its for my boys-"1 tall caramel brulee cream frap with whip in 2 tall cups with flat lids". He comes back with fraps that look a little too dark for creme fraps. I ask him "do these have coffee in them?" he looked at me and said "no, no, you're good". I drove away, stuck a straw in one of the cups and tasted it. Guess what-fricken coffee in them...grrrr I did a turn around in the middle of the street, drove back, parked my car, and marched in with my kids. The mgr gave me all of my money back and gave each of my boys their own creme frap. Talk about an inconvenience!!!!!! It took me 3 times to get the order right.... rant over....


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not gonna lie. There was a really really mean lady who would order a venti strawberries and cream with 7 extra pumps of classic syrup (sweetener) to be split in half for her two kids. In a moment of fed up ness, I put whipped cream on one and not I another and say "That's the top half." Because wtf who needs 7 extra pumps of sweetener and why are you mean to me.

That is now how we make drinks cut in half in my store and my boyfriends store.

In DT stores the person at the window is almost never the person who made your drink but they should've caught that.
 
7 extra pumps of syrup




who needs that? Especially for a kid!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm still grasping at straws because my person doesn't have any specifics, but I consulted some people who do a particular thing that she does for suggestions that they would like, and I need to get stuff for an office potluck for tomorrow, so I'm going to try to go on a shopping spree at Target tonight! I'll also be going through my swap stash this weekend to see what I have that would be good. I have a really, really hard time shopping without specifics, so I'm going to have to just cross my fingers and hope I picked *something* she likes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a lot more stories and even MORE stories of baristas exacting revenge on customers who treat others like garbage. ...but I'll save that for a different thread so everyone doesn't think I'm a horrible lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never did anything remarkably bad. I'm a lot like Lily in How I Met Your Mother and her "Aldrin Justice". ETA: I've grown up more now I swear and my current job does not enable me to seek too much Aldrin Justice!



> 7 extra pumps of syrup :icon_eek: who needs that? Especially for a kid!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 21, 2013)

> Me TOO. I just want to creep on EVERYONE'S gifts now. Since everyone is talking so... cryptic..about what they purchased for SS. I am hoping people start mailing so I can see all the gifts people are getting! Are we supposed to wait until the 1st to mail it? Or could we send them now... with SLOWWW shipping so it arrives on the 2nd? ;-)Â


 I'm packing mine up this weekend &amp; mailing both of my Santee's gifts Monday or Tuesday of next week. That way they for sure have them on December 1st. They need them by December 1st . . . Because my gifts come with instructions which start on December 1st! He he he! Watch your mail ladies, this Santa delivers her goods early! And can I say how excited I am that both my girls are active on both secret Santa forums? This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not gonna lie. There was a really really mean lady who would order a venti strawberries and cream with 7 extra pumps of classic syrup (sweetener) to be split in half for her two kids. In a moment of fed up ness, I put whipped cream on one and not I another and say "That's the top half." Because wtf who needs 7 extra pumps of sweetener and why are you mean to me.

That is now how we make drinks cut in half in my store and my boyfriends store.

In DT stores the person at the window is almost never the person who made your drink but they should've caught that.
 
listen, I am not some fire breathing bizatcho twirling though the store like a class 5 tornado. I used to be a waitress so I always say "it's ok", "no problem", "I can wait" "not a biggie", when it comes to getting an order correct. I say please, and thank you and have a nice day. I don't talk on my phone, and I don't act superior to anyone. But when my kids are concerned-different story. He knew I had kids, I specifically said to his face and not through some speaker that these are for my kids and the window was down and my kids were waving to him. Dude, not cool giving my kids coffee. Starbucks is a super duper special treat for my kiddos. This man just has a " I'm super cool" attitude and didn't give a crap. Also, there was no one behind me in the drive through. It's not like the drinks were backing up. I should also mention I've had issues with this guy in the past....

And for the lady that orders a strawberry with 7 pumps of classic-WTF?? Do those kids have teeth? are they obese? Dang that's a lot of sugar. My boys split a tall. There is no way I'd let them have anymore...


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

7 extra pumps of syrup



who needs that? Especially for a kid!

I order 10 pumps in my venti iced black tea. 



  I'm originally from NC and that's how I order "sweet tea" in NYC!


----------



## slinka (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still grasping at straws because my person doesn't have any specifics, but I consulted some people who do a particular thing that she does for suggestions that they would like, and I need to get stuff for an office potluck for tomorrow, so I'm going to try to go on a shopping spree at Target tonight! I'll also be going through my swap stash this weekend to see what I have that would be good. I have a really, really hard time shopping without specifics, so I'm going to have to just cross my fingers and hope I picked *something* she likes.
Hey, if she didn't put up any specifics, she's totally leaving herself open to basically anything, I think. You can't really complain if you didn't at least put in something for your ss to go by, y'know?

And 7 extra pumps? Good god. Those poor kids. And I could not stand when people were mean to me for no reason! Like...what did I do to you?? And why are you a jerk to someone handling your food/drink BEFORE you get it? Moron. Worst part is... a lot of people would assume I was just some dumb young girl, when in all actuality I had a college degree, family and was the manager. And then after being rude to me and not getting there way (Wanting something free for no reason, essentially. This is very common) they'd get all smug and say, "Well I want to speak to your manager, you f*cking b*tch." Ha. Ha! *turns around in a circle* "Hi, I'm the manager. You still can not have that for free, and now I'm asking you to leave or I'll have the police escort you out." And in my neck of the woods at the time, many of these same people often have warrants- so they leave without any more words. lmao.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

In actual SS news, I just ordered another gifty for my giftee....I would really love to wrap my presents in Grinch paper, however I get the feeling my SS doesn't dig Dr. Seuss as much as me...


----------



## slinka (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I order 10 pumps in my venti iced black tea. 



  I'm originally from NC and that's how I order "sweet tea" in NYC!
Girl, you sure you're not from Texas? lol


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a lot more stories and even MORE stories of baristas exacting revenge on customers who treat others like garbage. ...but I'll save that for a different thread so everyone doesn't think I'm a horrible lady



I never did anything remarkably bad. I'm a lot like Lily in How I Met Your Mother and her "Aldrin Justice". ETA: I've grown up more now I swear and my current job does not enable me to seek too much Aldrin Justice!

I'm so happy I've never had to have revenge acted on me most likely lol I am always really nice and respectful to workers, especially in the food industry. I was taught to always be kind and courteous to others, especially if they are handling your food/drink lol 

I have never had a food kind of job but I have worked in debt collections calling and collecting debt so I do know how it feels to get yelled at, cursed at and even threatened so that has also always made me even more kind to others because being yelled at for your job can suck lol


----------



## gemstone (Nov 21, 2013)

As someone who can't afford to go to overboard, and has tried to stick to the budget as closely as possible (although I did cash in a ton of Ulta points and used coupons/sales to do it), I think I am going to feel happy no matter what happens.  As long as I get a gift that someone put thought into, I'm going to be psyched.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This tumbler is everything. Omg.


I know a coffee order is way totally different (since a lot of the time it's the same person making the drink who took the order)- but can I speak up for my food service peeps for a second? Please don't go crazy on people over food/drink (not saying any of you have!). Mistakes happen...especially when it's something that involves multiple people on different ends (order taking (and if you're on a phone/through a speaker it can be VERY hard to understand you), cook, cut/plate and server). And even those who are working a rush dealing with a lot of orders constantly, you can get mixed up... It happens, they're only human.



Most of us don't want to inconvenience you, we swear!

That being said- yes there are tons of really incompetent employees and jerk managers who don't care. That's life



and you should totally be upset with people who clearly don't care to do their jobs correctly.

A word from your friendly ex-pizza hut-manager who has had her life threatened over a pizza and lots of other crazy pizza-related stories I should write into a book. ;D
@slinka Girl, you and me both. Our book would be a best seller and would give key insights into Human Nature. Seriously. So many people have swore at me, threatened to kill me, attempted to throw HOT drinks at me (thank god a cop was usually there and/or the person missed), smear poo all over my bathrooms, JO in the cafe (this and adult films on the internet are very common problems in some stores)... I mean seriously. What. The. Hell.

You know what's the worse? When people excuse their awful behavior on it being early and that they "haven't had their coffee yet". That is not an excuse for NOT treating a fellow human being in the dignified manner in which they deserve. Gosh.

OK I AM DONE NOW I PROMISE.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As someone who can't afford to go to overboard, and has tried to stick to the budget as closely as possible (although I did cash in a ton of Ulta points and used coupons/sales to do it), I think I am going to feel happy no matter what happens.  As long as I get a gift that someone put thought into, I'm going to be psyched.

The budget was set at $25 and pretty much everyone sticks to it, which is completely fine, more than fine! That is what everyone agreed too. I would be stoked if I opened up my present and got drugstore make up and candy honestly. It is the thought that counts and I'm sure that your santee will love what you got them =]


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stupid car accidents. My mom and I got rear ended at a stop light a little under 2 yrs ago, my arm is still screwed up and still don't have a settlement. If I never get in another one it will be too soon. Sorry you've been through 2 in a year, that sucks.
Sorry to hear that, hope you recover from your arm soon.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT moment, but the Naked 3 palette is for sale. I'm trying to buy it through luvocracy since I have a 10$ credit for signing up but no one has it up lol. I put it up on the site and I'm waiting for it to verify the price.
I'm lusting after it sooo badly. I have Naked1, skipped 2, but 3 oooh come to me my pretty. I'm itching to order it...on the other hand if I wait for Sephora I'll add to my points and i'm *this* close to VIB Rouge.  I kinda want to try and make it because now that my collection is so robust I can't see spending this much in future years (although who am I kidding, Sephora is my crack).

I'm also seeing all the comments about SS's who like high end brands, and just wanted to call out to my SS that even though I have them on my list, I'll be very happy with other things - the surprise and thoughtfulness is the best part!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 21, 2013)

On the topic of christmas dogs:
 




my pup last year as a baaaaaaaby


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @slinka Girl, you and me both. Our book would be a best seller and would give key insights into Human Nature. Seriously. So many people have swore at me, threatened to kill me, attempted to throw HOT drinks at me (thank god a cop was usually there and/or the person missed), smear poo all over my bathrooms, JO in the cafe (this and adult films on the internet are very common problems in some stores)... I mean seriously. What. The. Hell.

You know what's the worse? When people excuse their awful behavior on it being early and that they "haven't had their coffee yet". That is not an excuse for NOT treating a fellow human being in the dignified manner in which they deserve. Gosh.

OK I AM DONE NOW I PROMISE. 







This crap is exactly why I can't work with people. Seriously, I've worked in a craft store and a Marshall's through 10 week school work programs in high school. Two separate people asked me to smell them at Marshall's and at the craft store people would walk up to me asking what they should craft, not what they needed for a specific craft, what they should be doing with their time. I HATE PEOPLE, I have no patience for them.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  listen, I am not some fire breathing bizatcho twirling though the store like a class 5 tornado. I used to be a waitress so I always say "it's ok", "no problem", "I can wait" "not a biggie", when it comes to getting an order correct. I say please, and thank you and have a nice day. I don't talk on my phone, and I don't act superior to anyone. But when my kids are concerned-different story. He knew I had kids, I specifically said to his face and not through some speaker that these are for my kids and the window was down and my kids were waving to him. Dude, not cool giving my kids coffee. Starbucks is a super duper special treat for my kiddos. This man just has a " I'm super cool" attitude and didn't give a crap. Also, there was no one behind me in the drive through. It's not like the drinks were backing up. I should also mention I've had issues with this guy in the past....

And for the lady that orders a strawberry with 7 pumps of classic-WTF?? Do those kids have teeth? are they obese? Dang that's a lot of sugar. My boys split a tall. There is no way I'd let them have anymore...
Omg! No! I didn't mean it like that! That sounds like a barista with a serious issue. You're right though -- esp with cream drinks its pretty obvious when, especially a cold drink, there is or is not coffee present. Hopefully there was some corrective action with that.. That guy is lame.

Oh, I've definitely made worse drinks for adults. My heart breaks when I see little kids drinking these types of drinks. Haha -- they looked like perfectly normal kids. They would throw regular tempertantrums in the store and it would be really, really hard to witness.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it bad that I want you ALL to be my Santa?? you're all so amazing and thoughtful and creative, ahhhhh
My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I would like to see more Christmas pups, please! These are too cute.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As someone who can't afford to go to overboard, and has tried to stick to the budget as closely as possible (although I did cash in a ton of Ulta points and used coupons/sales to do it), I think I am going to feel happy no matter what happens.  As long as I get a gift that someone put thought into, I'm going to be psyched.
This! Same!


----------



## slinka (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha! We started a list at one of my stores of the crazy things that have happened/been said to us....some hilarious, some angering...some just confusing lol.
A morbidly obese policeman (Pretty sure he's a paper-pusher, by his physique and attitude) waddled in once, all red-faced and looking seriously like he was gonna die, just to tell me his pizza was delivered 5 minutes late...and of course, thusly it was "Ice cold" (....not possible, sorry. Especially since it was still steaming and southern Texas rarely gets below 95 degrees even in winter lol) and told me if I ever had an emergency, he'd make sure no one would come! I just laugh at this now, but some people really have no clue what us food service people have to deal with on the daily! Thank goodness I'm no longer doing that! (This is why we make the best tippers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

^Ditto Sorry for all the Doxie OT, but I just have to brag on my boy. I've been sick all week and he hasn't left my side.






So sweet!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This crap is exactly why I can't work with people. Seriously, I've worked in a craft store and a Marshall's through 10 week school work programs in high school. Two separate people asked me to smell them at Marshall's and at the craft store people would walk up to me asking what they should craft, not what they needed for a specific craft, what they should be doing with their time. I HATE PEOPLE, I have no patience for them.
I am a dog walker, so in theory I shouldn't have to deal with people at all during my day, but you would be shocked by the crazy/rude things people say to me!  I swear that I have been yelled at because a dog as peed in literally every spot that a dog can go, from the road, to a pile of dirt, to a tree, to the grass in the middle of a giant park (and I am so good at keeping dogs from going on flowers and actual plants that people are trying to grow).  At least they are not clients/I'm alone so I can be snappy back if I wanted!

It is always so surprising to me that people can be so bossy and rude to total strangers.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dog likes to creep on MUT when I get up in the mornings...stares intently like he's reading it, too! Wedges his head between me and the computer...




So cute!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 21, 2013)

The only people who bother me at starbucks are the people who have no idea how to order, how starbucks works, or what to order, and yet they show up at rush hour like "what is the difference between a frappuccino and a cappuccino" with ten follow up questions for the poor person at the checkstand. Drives me NUTS. But I just grin and deal...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

"That's the top half." Because wtf who needs 7 extra pumps of sweetener and why are you mean to me.


ahhhhh ahahahaha I just fell out and died. "and why are you mean to me." Love it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a lot more stories and even MORE stories of baristas exacting revenge on customers who treat others like garbage. ...but I'll save that for a different thread so everyone doesn't think I'm a horrible lady



I never did anything remarkably bad. I'm a lot like Lily in How I Met Your Mother and her "Aldrin Justice". ETA: I've grown up more now I swear and my current job does not enable me to seek too much Aldrin Justice!

My roommate works at Starbucks where lots of tourists go.. and her stories are awful.  They have regulars who come in during regular working hours, but for the most part, everyone else is awful.  People tend to be very demanding and also don't know what they order when they go to Starbucks.  The baristas all know me there so I tend to just have someone make me something they know I'd like (cough cough- grande iced coffee on the clover with Costa Rica when it's in.. half the pumps of sweetener.. caramel.. if I can.  And a teeny weensy bit of soy.)- but it's a mess.  People be nuts.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I order 10 pumps in my venti iced black tea. 



  I'm originally from NC and that's how I order "sweet tea" in NYC! 

Hahahaha I've never heard of this but that's awesome.  We make our sweet tea at home- liptons, add the sugar in while it's still hot.. y'know.. the works.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a dog walker, so in theory I shouldn't have to deal with people at all during my day, but you would be shocked by the crazy/rude things people say to me!  I swear that I have been yelled at because a dog as peed in literally every spot that a dog can go, from the road, to a pile of dirt, to a tree, to the grass in the middle of a giant park (and I am so good at keeping dogs from going on flowers and actual plants that people are trying to grow).  At least they are not clients/I'm alone so I can be snappy back if I wanted!

It is always so surprising to me that people can be so bossy and rude to total strangers.
Oh yea the best work program I got was a groomer's assistant at PetCo because most of it was just washing dogs in the back. I would have kept that dog if I hadn't started getting rashes on my arms.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have always wanted a Corgi!! Bless it!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 21, 2013)

> In actual SS news, I just ordered another gifty for my giftee....I would really love to wrap my presents in Grinch paper, however I get the feeling my SS doesn't dig Dr. Seuss as much as me...


 That's a Christmas favorite in our house!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

@nicepenguins the worse is when i try real real hard and make a super perfect cappuccino when they actually wanted a frappucino...it makes me want to cry and drown my sorrows in perfectly steamed milk.

@elizabethrose ..thats my summer time drink when I have access to a clover



 I also feel 1000x more comfortable going to stores where people know me, my boyfriend, or my sister. My drinks make me sound very, very picky because I usually make it myself! Now that my life behind the bar has ended, I think I sleep better at night (since I dont have to deal with people like that and because i am not constantly pounding espresso shots or tear drops (ask your roommate if she/he knows how to make it. if not, PM me and have said barista make one for you. it will change your life. never order this drink in public or from a barista you do not trust.))

IN OTHER NEWS --&gt; I want to post pictures of the wrapped presents! I feel like if I wrapped things now then I will stop picking up random stuff to throw into the package!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  IN OTHER NEWS --&gt; I want to post pictures of the wrapped presents! I feel like if I wrapped things now then I will stop picking up random stuff to throw into the package!
Me too. I keep buying stuff because it's not together so I think it's not done. I wish the packages would hurry up.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a Christmas favorite in our house
I have been obsessed with Seuss since I had kids!! When my older son was 15 months old he needed stitches and I was able to recite the first 40 pages of the Cat in the Hat to him to keep him calm. In my next life I want to be the Storyteller at Seuss Landing in Universal Orlando. Oh how I would love to sing and dance and read Seuss with The Lorax, the Cat, Thing One and Thing Two, and the guy from Green Eggs and Ham!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

So, bad customer service at Starbucks led me to awesome cs from Sephora. I was getting my gift together and I noticed that one of the 6 was dried out. I called Sephora and they are sending me an entirely new set. WOW!!!! This was my first purchase from Sephora online, and I'm so impressed!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

@usofjessamerica She said it's similar to an undertoe?  And I'm way way way into clover coffee.  It's problematic.  I drink entirely too much coffee perpetually, and in the winter I demolish Joy tea.  To the point of obsession (I might go make some now...)


----------



## slinka (Nov 21, 2013)

I know its freezing where I am right now, but now I really want a Frappuccino lol. Damn all of this starbucks talk. Maybe I'll go whip up a healthy pumpkin spice beverage.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

YES!!!!! I hope you've had it and liked it!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a Butterbeer frap tonight before going to see the Hunger Games. So excite!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking of getting a Butterbeer frap tonight before going to see the Hunger Games. So excite!
what is a butterbeer frap and where do you get one????


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

> what is a butterbeer frap and where do you get one????


 Starbucks Secret Menu. http://starbuckssecretmenu.net/starbucks-secret-menu-butterbeer-frappuccino/


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 21, 2013)

118 new posts?!? Really guys? This is going to take me forever to read through *fakes annoyed sigh*


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  118 new posts?!? Really guys? This is going to take me forever to read through *fakes annoyed sigh*
You know you love it


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

YES!!!!! I hope you've had it and liked it!!

I haven't ever tried one.. maybe one day soon!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

> Starbucks Secret Menu. http://starbuckssecretmenu.net/starbucks-secret-menu-butterbeer-frappuccino/


Just a little tid bit about the "secret menu" from a former barista. This menu wasn't created by Starbucks, it was created by people on the interwebs. So if you go and ask for a captain crunch frappe, there's a 90% chance the barista will have no idea what you're talking about. They can make it for you, you just have to list all of the infredients. It also annoys a lot of baristas when you bring it up and the drinks can be quite expensive so beware!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

> Just a little tid bit about the "secret menu" from a former barista. This menu wasn't created by Starbucks, it was created by people on the interwebs. So if you go and ask for a captain crunch frappe, there's a 90% chance the barista will have no idea what you're talking about. They can make it for you, you just have to list all of the infredients. It also annoys a lot of baristas when you bring it up and the drinks can be quite expensive so beware!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I always make sure to bring the ingredient list with me and only ask if there is absolutely no one else in the restaurant.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

> I always make sure to bring the ingredient list with me and only ask if there is absolutely no one else in the restaurant.


Then your baristas probably love you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

> I always make sure to bring the ingredient list with me and only ask if there is absolutely no one else in the restaurant.


 Yes!! This!


----------



## klg534 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know its freezing where I am right now, but now I really want a Frappuccino lol. Damn all of this starbucks talk. Maybe I'll go whip up a healthy pumpkin spice beverage.
If you have a Starbucks card check your email for a buy one blended beverage get one free coupon! I got two frappes today for like $5


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 21, 2013)

[@]usofjessamerica[/@] [@]DoubleShot[/@] I worked at Jamba Juice before so I can sympathize with the baristas. People used to ask for crazy "secret" drinks without telling me the ingredients and so I would just throw random shit in a blender and pretend that was the way it was supposed to taste.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@usofjessamerica @DoubleShot I worked at Jamba Juice before so I can sympathize with the baristas. People used to ask for crazy "secret" drinks without telling me the ingredients and so I would just throw random shit in a blender and pretend that was the way it was supposed to taste.
Bahaha that is awesome!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm kinda sad that my SS isn't a Harry Potter fanatic (at least it didn't say so in their info) because I really wanted to get them this as an extra


----------



## LadyK (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda sad that my SS isn't a Harry Potter fanatic (at least it didn't say so in their info) because I really wanted to get them this as an extra




If I am your SS, Please send me that!  If I am not your SS, Please send me that!  LOL.  Where did you find this!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 21, 2013)

@morre22 hahaha



that is too funny!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 21, 2013)

After years in retail I am no longer surprised at peoples crazy behavior.  I worked at Starbucks for a while and the common way to deal with the super-rude-for-no-reason people was to give them decaf.  I also used to lean out the drive thru window and wave like the Queen while yelling "have a nice day"  at people who swore at me.  Somehow being Stepford wife cheery at them made them soooooo mad.  For the most part we had some great regulars and I really liked it there.  It is a pretty good place to work as long as the crazies stay home.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

> [@]usofjessamerica[/@] [@]DoubleShot[/@] I worked at Jamba Juice before so I can sympathize with the baristas. People used to ask for crazy "secret" drinks without telling me the ingredients and so I would just throw random shit in a blender and pretend that was the way it was supposed to taste.


Exactly! I had one lady want a cotton candy frappe with the coffee base. I was like "are you sure?" She was absolutely positive. Then she wanted a refund because it was discusting and my fault... :/


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 21, 2013)

> All this dog talk is making me so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm so sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would die if someone stole my furbabies.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 21, 2013)

I finished up shopping for my SS yesterday and wrapped everything up today!  Now I'm just trying to figure out the best way to ship it.  Also, now I'm seriously craving Starbucks and want to see if they have that adorable tumbler in stock.  Now I'm off to get Starbucks and go to a local shop that has a Christmas animals display. Yay!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After years in retail I am no longer surprised at peoples crazy behavior.  I worked at Starbucks for a while and the common way to deal with the super-rude-for-no-reason people was to give them decaf.  I also used to lean out the drive thru window and wave like the Queen while yelling "have a nice day"  at people who swore at me.  Somehow being Stepford wife cheery at them made them soooooo mad.  For the most part we had some great regulars and I really liked it there.  It is a pretty good place to work as long as the crazies stay home. 

I don't know what it is but being really polite and not rising to the occasion pisses people off for no reason. I've smiled at people and had them scowl back at me harder. It used to upset me and then it got real funny real quick because you could piss them off completely within the realm of non-fireable offenses.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Exactly! I had one lady want a cotton candy frappe with the coffee base. I was like "are you sure?" She was absolutely positive. Then she wanted a refund because it was discusting and my fault... :/
That sounds disgusting, blech.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I am your SS, Please send me that!  If I am not your SS, Please send me that!  LOL.  Where did you find this! 




My friend works at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter and they sell them there! She has sent me so many things from there, I wanted to share the yummy-ness. It is pretty much just green m&amp;m's.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda sad that my SS isn't a Harry Potter fanatic (at least it didn't say so in their info) because I really wanted to get them this as an extra




OMG I WOULD JUST DIE OF HAPPINESS IF I GOT THAT LOLLLLLL 
My friend recently got me a chocolate frog from there. He's chillin' right here next to me. 

I have to make shakes at Godiva all the time and I take secret joy in telling customers, "I'm sorry but we are not allowed to customize drinks. The strawberry shake only comes in white chocolate, I can't make a dark chocolate caramel shake, and the white chocolate raspberry shakes have been discontinued, etc."

It's against company protocol- yay!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> This crap is exactly why I can't work with people. Seriously, I've worked in a craft store and a Marshall's through 10 week school work programs in high school. Two separate people asked me to smell them at Marshall's and at the craft store people would walk up to me asking what they should craft, not what they needed for a specific craft, what they should be doing with their time. I HATE PEOPLE, I have no patience for them.


 Bahahhaha. Yes, I work in retail and have been for 11 years. I've dealt with all kinds of crazy people over the years. People stand in front of me all the time butt naked with the fitting room open shootin the breeze like its no big deal. Lol. And of course there's the people who start fights with me over the return policy and swear and scream at me like it's my problem they can't read the return policy that's printed on their receipt. Whatever. It makes me laugh. But whenever it happens it does make me hate people a little bit more each time. I just don't understand how people can be so ridiculous sometimes. Ugh and the holidays bring out the very BEST in people! Oh joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> I'm kinda sad that my SS isn't a Harry Potter fanatic (at least it didn't say so in their info) because I really wanted to get them this as an extra


 I love Harry Potter but didn't specify in my wish list or any surveys. But either way, it's chocolate. So if there a fan of chocolate, id say it's fair game.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> After years in retail I am no longer surprised at peoples crazy behavior. Â I worked at Starbucks for a while and the common way to deal with the super-rude-for-no-reason people was to give them decaf. Â I also used to lean out the drive thru window and wave like the Queen while yelling "have a nice day" Â at people who swore at me. Â Somehow being Stepford wife cheery at them made them soooooo mad. Â For the most part we had some great regulars and I really liked it there. Â It is a pretty good place to work as long as the crazies stay home.Â


Lol. Yes! kill them with kindness. I'm nice as I possibly can be while they're in my store and when they leave I'll witch about them for hours to make myself feel better. I had some lady say to me "oh but you're just a store worker" the other day. I just wanted to be like listen here lady, I'm the store manger and I'm running a multi million dollar business and I didnt go to college for 6 years for you to treat me like this! But of course I just smiled and continued helping her. Bottom line is I still need my business to make money, and being rude to her would only be stooping to her level. I'd rather be the bigger person and just let it slide while talking shit about her in my mind. Though come talk to me after Black Friday. I may have different opinions. Lol. I'm really hoping people remember to be nice to those of use who work in retail and service oriented jobs during the holiday. It just makes things easier for everyone.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda sad that my SS isn't a Harry Potter fanatic (at least it didn't say so in their info) because I really wanted to get them this as an extra




well, I guess you are NOT my secret santa...Only 102 more to go......


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bahahhaha. Yes, I work in retail and have been for 11 years. I've dealt with all kinds of crazy people over the years. People stand in front of me all the time butt naked with the fitting room open shootin the breeze like its no big deal. Lol. And of course there's the people who start fights with me over the return policy and swear and scream at me like it's my problem they can't read the return policy that's printed on their receipt. Whatever. It makes me laugh. But whenever it happens it does make me hate people a little bit more each time. I just don't understand how people can be so ridiculous sometimes.

Ugh and the holidays bring out the very BEST in people! Oh joy




I don't know what gets into them, it's insane. They do things I would never consider doing to someone. I have never EVER asked an associate to smell my hair and tell me what shampoo I bought here last month because "I can't remember the name" *shudder*.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 21, 2013)

> well, I guess you are NOT my secret santa...Only 102 more to go......


It is pretty fun speculating who may or may not have you. The longer we all keep posting as the days go by before the reveals, we are able to rule out certain people. But there are always those stealth ones who fly under the radar and don't post in this thread. Darn them! Lol


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 21, 2013)

I once worked the horror that is a hobby store/patio store in the summer and Christmas tree store in the winter. I worked over Thanksgiving and Christmas as extra help while I was home from college, and it was awful.  We only had two registers, it was the day after Christmas with all the returns, and I had a lady who wanted to pay for something with 21$ in pennies.  Seriously. She was yelling at me that I didn't need to count them, and of course, I did in fact have to count 2100 pennies (it was a giant sack o' coins). I would have been happy to help her, but not with a giant line and not while she was being mean.  She ended up being 3 pennies short, and as much as I wanted to, we were not allowed to make up differences, so a kind customer chipped in the last 3 cents so that we could get the line moving again.  That was over 19 years ago and I will never forget her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

> It is pretty fun speculating who may or may not have you. The longer we all keep posting as the days go by before the reveals, we are able to rule out certain people. *But there are always those stealth ones who fly under the radar and don't post in this thread. Darn them! *Lol


Like my giftee! I have a wish list to go off of and that's it. I need more details! I want to spoil you silly darling, what movies do you like? Should I send candy? Bath salts, any pets? I feel like I want to know her like my best friend. I'm being a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda sad that my SS isn't a Harry Potter fanatic (at least it didn't say so in their info) because I really wanted to get them this as an extra




OMG! That's epic! 



 I'm glad I don't have a friend like yours, otherwise I stuff myself sick with so many chocolate frogs &amp; Bertie Bott beans.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Like my giftee! I have a wish list to go off of and that's it. I need more details! I want to spoil you silly darling, what movies do you like? Should I send candy? Bath salts, any pets? I feel like I want to know her like my best friend. I'm being a bit ridiculous.
Well, you're not my ss either...The only info I didn't give was my ss#, my blood type, and my real weight that is NOT listed on my license...down to 101!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is pretty fun speculating who may or may not have you. The longer we all keep posting as the days go by before the reveals, we are able to rule out certain people. But there are always those stealth ones who fly under the radar and don't post in this thread. Darn them! Lol
Yes! My ss giftee isn't a "regular" on this thread..


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 21, 2013)

> Well, you're not my ss either...The only info I didn't give was my ss#, my blood type, and my real weight that is NOT listed on my license...down to 101!!!


Oh darn, forgot that info! 123-45-6789, AB+, and 130! Kidding. I weigh more than 130...


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend works at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter and they sell them there! She has sent me so many things from there, I wanted to share the yummy-ness. It is pretty much just green m&amp;m's.
I'm heading to WWHP very soon!! I so wanted to send my SS giftee a postcard from Hogwarts, but alas, there is no love for Harry or any things Potter listed...ho hum....


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well, I guess you are NOT my secret santa...Only 102 more to go......
LOL! I love being able to check some people off of my list LOL I'm happy I could help narrow it down ;P


----------



## tanya0949 (Nov 21, 2013)

I finally started shopping tonight for my SS and I had a blast! I bought all of my extras but have to figure out what main item(s) I want to purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to purchase everything!!! I totally see how people end up spending way too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (totally going to be me...)


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After years in retail I am no longer surprised at peoples crazy behavior.  I worked at Starbucks for a while and the common way to deal with the super-rude-for-no-reason people was to give them decaf.  I also used to lean out the drive thru window and wave like the Queen while yelling "have a nice day"  at people who swore at me.  Somehow being Stepford wife cheery at them made them soooooo mad.  For the most part we had some great regulars and I really liked it there.  It is a pretty good place to work as long as the crazies stay home. 
I.Love.This!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 21, 2013)

> I'm heading to WWHP very soon!! I so wanted to send my SS giftee a postcard from Hogwarts, but alas, there is no love for Harry or any things Potter listed...ho hum....


 What kind of person doesn't like HP? I shudder at the thought of meeting them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL! I love being able to check some people off of my list LOL I'm happy I could help narrow it down ;P
Boo..Hiss...I really wanted someone I "knew", or at least have seen at the playground a few times...lol


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What kind of person doesn't like HP? I shudder at the thought of meeting them!





Oh, they're out there...just like Aliens and the real Elvis...


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What kind of person doesn't like HP? I shudder at the thought of meeting them!




The kind of people that want you to smell their hair while ordering "special" drinks that they pay for in pennies while making rude comments about how you are "only a service worker". The worst kind of people


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 21, 2013)

> The kind of people that want you to smell their hair while ordering "special" drinks that they pay for in pennies while making rude comments about how you are "only a service worker". The worst kind of people :laughno:


 Too scary!!! :help:


----------



## morre22 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Boo..Hiss...I really wanted someone I "knew", or at least have seen at the playground a few times...lol

I am hoping my person is someone that has been active, but even if they aren't that is fine with me. It would just be cool if my ss was someone I knew so I could be like hey sneaky lady thanks for the gift! lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What kind of person doesn't like HP? I shudder at the thought of meeting them!




I don't think I've ever met a person that hated HP. I hope to never meet one because I would feel bad for them while I talked about it to them until I convinced them it was amazing Lol


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm heading to WWHP very soon!! I so wanted to send my SS giftee a postcard from Hogwarts, but alas, there is no love for Harry or any things Potter listed...ho hum....
You HAVE to have the butter beer, it's ssoooo delicious!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm heading to WWHP very soon!! I so wanted to send my SS giftee a postcard from Hogwarts, but alas, there is no love for Harry or any things Potter listed...ho hum....
You should send it anyway!  Unless it costs like a crazy amount of money.  I think in general people like getting mail and have all heard of Harry Potter.

I have read all the books and only seen one movie.  After reading about the HP fandom here I went looking to see how people got "sorted" into their houses (Slytherclaw etc) and the survey I did said I was Gryffindor (not sure which survey I did, just a random google search and picked one) And I guess for all I know they actually went to WWHP and got sorted there.  I read and enjoyed the books and was sad when they ended.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 21, 2013)

> I would feel so sad if I didn't get a reaction/reveal from my SS!Â


 I would be so sad too. I just got one of the gifts I ordered and it is awesome in person. I can't wait to know if she loves it!!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 21, 2013)

Am I the only on waiting for Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales? I've ordered a couple of things for my lady, but I was waiting for big sales to get the most I could with the budget, now I feel like a slacker lol.

     PSA: I don't do any crafts and utterly suck at gift wrapping. I am, however, putting a lot of thought into the gifts and including extras.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 21, 2013)

I feel my person in both will post. They both come to the boards daily even if they don't post. I finished up my craft project today. So it's all coming along.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 21, 2013)

> What kind of person doesn't like HP? I shudder at the thought of meeting them!  /emoticons/wi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Start shuddering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't do Harry Potter, LoTR, twilight.... None of it. Oh, and I don't like Starbucks. At all. Well, okay maybe hot chocolate. I'm a freakin' weirdo, y'all!!


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
        Am I the only on waiting for Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales? I've ordered a couple of things for my lady, but I was waiting for big sales to get the most I could with the budget, now I feel like a slacker lol.

     PSA: I don't do any crafts and utterly suck at gift wrapping. I am, however, putting a lot of thought into the gifts and including extras.
You're not alone!  I have a bunch of stuff added to my shopping bag on at least five different sites, but I just can't pull the trigger knowing that Black Friday is so close.  They're pretty much the same items on each site, but I just like to see which one has the best combination of coupon codes, gifts with purchase, cash back on ebates, etc.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm shopping now because my box needs to get out as soon as possible and whatever doesn't go to my santee will be wrapped under the tree for me. With the excess though I could probably have used an extra santee


----------



## mermuse (Nov 21, 2013)

This thread is on fire. I cannot keep up, and I'm sleeeeepppppyyy and crazy overworked on top of it. I'm going to be curious to go back and read the posts of the person who had me and see what they said in this thread. Anyone else curious about that? I hope my SS is satisfied with my info. I could say a lot more. I should have said I have a bunch of color tattoos and l'oreal infallibles and about 6 lip tars. Didn't think to proclaim what I had a lot of. I'm just too burnt out to post here as much as I'd like. Blah blah blah I want to buy all sorts of stuff but there are no good deals on my picks. I might wait until Black Friday. I can't decide!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

I am not a fan girl of anything. Harry potter it's something my daughter was into, not me so much.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After years in retail I am no longer surprised at peoples crazy behavior.  I worked at Starbucks for a while and the common way to deal with the super-rude-for-no-reason people was to give them decaf.  I also used to lean out the drive thru window and wave like the Queen while yelling "have a nice day"  at people who swore at me.  Somehow being Stepford wife cheery at them made them soooooo mad.  For the most part we had some great regulars and I really liked it there.  It is a pretty good place to work as long as the crazies stay home.
YES. Decaffing people was the best way to go and being extra super nice. One of my baristas did get yelled at because the customer (who was being rude) thought my barista had pressed the decaf button when she didn't! I saw her &gt;not&lt; do it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is pretty fun speculating who may or may not have you. The longer we all keep posting as the days go by before the reveals, we are able to rule out certain people. But there are always those stealth ones who fly under the radar and don't post in this thread. Darn them! Lol
I knoooow. I feel like my person isn't gonna be someone who I've interacted with much!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm heading to WWHP very soon!! I so wanted to send my SS giftee a postcard from Hogwarts, but alas, there is no love for Harry or any things Potter listed...ho hum....
I forgot to list fandoms but I love HP too! and Daria. And King of the Hill. That's pretty much it?

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am hoping my person is someone that has been active, but even if they aren't that is fine with me. It would just be cool if my ss was someone I knew so I could be like hey sneaky lady thanks for the gift! lol

I don't think I've ever met a person that hated HP. I hope to never meet one because I would feel bad for them while I talked about it to them until I convinced them it was amazing Lol
Lol! I want my person to think I'm being a sneaky lady. I'm probably not though. And, who would hate HP??


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned the e.l.f. sale?  

Quote:  Get gifting with 50% off our Holiday Gifts section! On orders $25+ use code *50HOLIDAY* in the coupon code box at checkout to receive 50% off all Holiday Gifts. Excludes Nail Polish Cubes, Lip Gloss Cube, Gift Cards, and Beauty Bundle. Cannot be combined with other offers or applied to previous purchases. Maximum discount $100. Online only. Offer ends 11/27.

The holiday gifts page is here:  http://www.eyeslipsface.com/makeup/gifts/holiday-silver-box-sets

And it's not just gift sets and overwhelming eyeshadow palettes with colors you will never, *ever* use.  Baked highlighters, baked eyeshadow palettes (the California one is apparently a dupe for one of the Sephora Moonshadow palettes and maybe the first UD Naked palette), eyeshadow primer, lipstick, facial mist, and single eyeshadows are on there, too.

(Yes, a few items for myself are indeed falling into my cart because it annoys me to pay for shipping when the minimum for free shipping is $35.)


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 21, 2013)

@Kristine Walker No, you are not alone! I have been working on my crafty things on my own but I have not bought anything yet. I met a girl in my bio class who I was surprised to find appreciates shopping/makeup as much as me. I never expected to become such good friends with her but I have. She has introduced me to Pier 1 Imports and I have introduced her to Lush. We are going to go together and brave the Black Friday crowds. We were talking about it after class today and we are both super excited. That is when I am hoping to get all the stuff for my SS and possibly a few gifts for my brother, dad, grandparents etc.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This thread is on fire. I cannot keep up, and I'm sleeeeepppppyyy and crazy overworked on top of it.

*I'm going to be curious to go back and read the posts of the person who had me and see what they said in this thread. Anyone else curious about that?*

I hope my SS is satisfied with my info. I could say a lot more. I should have said I have a bunch of color tattoos and l'oreal infallibles and about 6 lip tars. Didn't think to proclaim what I had a lot of. I'm just too burnt out to post here as much as I'd like.

Blah blah blah I want to buy all sorts of stuff but there are no good deals on my picks. I might wait until Black Friday. I can't decide!
I'm totally going to do this! As I'm reading all these comments I'm wondering if it could be me someone is talking about, so I will for sure come back after I get my gift and see what she had to say about me!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel my person in both will post. They both come to the boards daily even if they don't post. I finished up my craft project today. So it's all coming along.

I think mine might, too! She seems to log in most days, even though she only posts sporadically.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

If any of you have me, I promise I will post the minute it arrives in my mail, even if I don't open it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This thread is on fire. I cannot keep up, and I'm sleeeeepppppyyy and crazy overworked on top of it.

*I'm going to be curious to go back and read the posts of the person who had me and see what they said in this thread. Anyone else curious about that?*

I hope my SS is satisfied with my info. I could say a lot more. I should have said I have a bunch of color tattoos and l'oreal infallibles and about 6 lip tars. Didn't think to proclaim what I had a lot of. I'm just too burnt out to post here as much as I'd like.

Blah blah blah I want to buy all sorts of stuff but there are no good deals on my picks. I might wait until Black Friday. I can't decide!
I'm totally going to do this! As I'm reading all these comments I'm wondering if it could be me someone is talking about, so I will for sure come back after I get my gift and see what she had to say about me!

...and I just hope mine isn't saying "ugh, what a hag..."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have absolutely NO IDEA who has me but it would be cool if it was any of you frequent posters!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm really starting to get a little anxious about how much I've bought for my SS! It's just that she's such a rad chick! I know how grateful and appreciative she'll be, so I just want to spoil her ROTTEN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eta:ALL of the ladies who frequent this thread are rad chicks, BTW!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 21, 2013)

> Has anyone mentioned the e.l.f. sale? Â  The holiday gifts page is here: Â http://www.eyeslipsface.com/makeup/gifts/holiday-silver-box-sets And it's not just gift sets and overwhelming eyeshadow palettes with colors you will never, *ever* use. Â Baked highlighters, baked eyeshadow palettes (the California one is apparently a dupe for one of the Sephora Moonshadow palettes and maybe the first UD Naked palette), eyeshadow primer, lipstick, facial mist, and single eyeshadows are on there, too. (Yes, a few items for myself are indeed falling into my cart because it annoys me to pay for shipping when the minimum for free shipping is $35.)


 I took advantage of the 40% of everything sale a couple weeks ago. I stocked up on lots of goodies for myself and a couple extras for my ss I would say I spent the majority of the money I spent on tools, more than makeup. I too *had* to spend $35, because I detest paying for shipping!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 21, 2013)

I read way more often than I post, but I promise to post pictures when I get it!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really starting to get a little anxious about how much I've bought for my SS! It's just that she's such a rad chick! I know how grateful and appreciative she'll be, so I just want to spoil her ROTTEN!






Eta:ALL of the ladies who frequent this thread are rad chicks, BTW!!




I feel the same way I keep looking out for things I think she may like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I've spoiled her too but its a great feeling. I always enjoy putting a smile on people's faces whether its a compliment or doing something for others that isn't expected. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have absolutely NO IDEA who has me but it would be cool if it was any of you frequent posters!!
It would definitely be a nice surprise, its always a joy to find out who it is and then look at the gift with a whole new appreciation all over again but then to only realize how much thought went into the gift, its the best part - better than the gift itself is truly the gift of giving, not to be cliche or anything but its true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If any of you have me, I promise I will post the minute it arrives in my mail, even if I don't open it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Me as well! so the anticipation isn't killing her lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

Ha, I feel like I"m going to want to befriend my SS. Like...once someone has bought a gift for you it just seems mandatory. I hope my giftee likes my gift enough to want to befriend me, too, lmao...I'm such a dork sometimes...


----------



## BagLady (Nov 21, 2013)

Whew! I only missed 40 posts while at the movies. FYI if you're a Hunger Games fan, go see Catching Fire. It was awesome!!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whew! I only missed 40 posts while at the movies.
FYI if you're a Hunger Games fan, go see Catching Fire. It was awesome!!
Agreed!  I actually enjoyed it much more than the first movie.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whew! I only missed 40 posts while at the movies.
FYI if you're a Hunger Games fan, go see Catching Fire. It was awesome!!
Ahh, thats good to hear.  I'm so excited to go see it, I loved all of the books!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whew! I only missed 40 posts while at the movies.
FYI if you're a Hunger Games fan, go see Catching Fire. It was awesome!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed!  I actually enjoyed it much more than the first movie.
I am so going to see it this weekend!    Thanks for the opinions!  The second book was my favorite!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Nov 22, 2013)

> Whew! I only missed 40 posts while at the movies. FYI if you're a Hunger Games fan, go see Catching Fire. It was awesome!!


 Good to hear that Catching Fire is good! I'm going to see it this Sunday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

Catching Fire was the tits!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 22, 2013)

Omg...I am soooooo seriously late to this SS party.

Would someone please send me the link to the questionnaire so I can fill it out?!!!!

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!

Oh and how do I make a wish list? I know, I am laughable.

I don't have a trade list. I am clueless.

I just shop way too much.

That is what I am good at!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 22, 2013)

> This thread is on fire. I cannot keep up, and I'm sleeeeepppppyyy and crazy overworked on top of it. I'm going to be curious to go back and read the posts of the person who had me and see what they said in this thread. Anyone else curious about that? I hope my SS is satisfied with my info. I could say a lot more. I should have said I have a bunch of color tattoos and l'oreal infallibles and about 6 lip tars. Didn't think to proclaim what I had a lot of. I'm just too burnt out to post here as much as I'd like. Blah blah blah I want to buy all sorts of stuff but there are no good deals on my picks. I might wait until Black Friday. I can't decide!


 Yes! I sooo wanna go back and read what mine has posted/said. Sounds creepy. But I just like to get to know people. Gives me a better idea about who I got my gift from. I'm just a curious person in general though. Idk, I kinda have a feeling whoever has me is going to be someone who doesn't post on this thread often or at all. I could be wrong but it's just a feeling.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 22, 2013)

> Omg...I am soooooo seriously late to this SS party. Would someone please send me the link to the questionnaire so I can fill it out?!!!! Thank you. Thank you. Thank you! Oh and how do I make a wish list? I know, I am laughable. I don't have a trade list. I am clueless. I just shop way too much. That is what I am good at!


 You have to be using a computer or the desktop version of the site if you're using your phone in order to make a wish list and link it to your signature. I believe Zadidoll posted instructions on how to do it on one of the several Secret Santa threads. It's like the first post in one of them. I'll have to check to see the exact one.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 22, 2013)

Found it @LisaLeah Here ya go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Since everyone here has access to the signatures I'm thinking to make it easier for your Secret Santa if each person created a new list and link it to the signature. (See mine below as an example.) *To create a list:*
> Click on your username at the top right of your screen (on PC/desktop version).
> Scroll down to near the bottom. You'll see Your Forum Signature then below that Your Lists. Click on *Create a new list*.
> Title it "_*My Secret Santa Wish List*_". List type can be set to anything, mine is set to makeup but that's just the default since this is the first time we're using the lists for a different reason than how it was originally intended.
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 22, 2013)

Oof. Catching up again! This is the first thing I do when I wake up to get ready for work...read the SS thread, then shower, then get ready. I have my priorities in order. 






Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really starting to get a little anxious about how much I've bought for my SS! It's just that she's such a rad chick! I know how grateful and appreciative she'll be, so I just want to spoil her ROTTEN!





Eta:ALL of the ladies who frequent this thread are rad chicks, BTW!!




Based on your trades, you lady is going to be SUPER LUCKY! 

And agreed, I love everyone on this thread. I want to keep it going year round!

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, I feel like I"m going to want to befriend my SS. Like...once someone has bought a gift for you it just seems mandatory. I hope my giftee likes my gift enough to want to befriend me, too, lmao...I'm such a dork sometimes...
YES. I hope that's the case and it's all 'Did we just become best friends?!' I have stalked my person so much already that I FEEL like we're best friends.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 22, 2013)

> Based on your trades, you lady is going to be SUPER LUCKY!Â  And agreed, I love everyone on this thread. I want to keep it going year round! YES. I hope that's the case and it's all 'Did we just become best friends?!' I have stalked my person so much already that I FEEL like we're best friends.Â


 Umm yeah I do the same. I've been late for work by like a half hour everyday for the past week. Lol. And omg STEPBROTHERS!! Lol. Yes, we all did just become best friends!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You have to be using a computer or the desktop version of the site if you're using your phone in order to make a wish list and link it to your signature. I believe Zadidoll posted instructions on how to do it on one of the several Secret Santa threads. It's like the first post in one of them. I'll have to check to see the exact one.
You are the best!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

Because I don't want to do homework or grade papers anymore, I just wrapped all my SSantees gifts. ...they look awesome. I want to share the photo I took on here but I feel like that would ruin the surprise!!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 22, 2013)

Confession time; who else (besides me) has gone back to read all their SS's old posts? I promise I'm not a Creepy McCreepster, just want it to be perfect!

  Whoever has me, I'm excited, easy to please, and won't fiddle with my lists any more, hope I didn't overshare.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2013)

I am so excited to wrap my goodies! I'm not the best wrapper, but I love doing it. My first box (and the majority of her gift) should be here tomorrow! I am going to hopefully pick up my final goodies on Black Friday (plus some things for me, of course...and christmas bonuses for a trade!!). So anxious to get it out!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Confession time; who else (besides me) has gone back to read all their SS's old posts? I promise I'm not a Creepy McCreepster, just want it to be perfect!

  Whoever has me, I'm excited, easy to please, and won't fiddle with my lists any more, hope I didn't overshare.

I did! Luckily my girl is a sporadic poster so it didn't take me days to read. I feel sorry for whoever has me, if they try that...


----------



## lovepink (Nov 22, 2013)

I have finished all my shopping.  I went tonight to try and pick out packaing to wrap it in, but was not wowed by anything I saw. 
 
I too am not a great wrapper (anyone who has traded with me knows this lol) but I am either going to enlist my husband or my friend, to wrap for me.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Confession time; who else (besides me) has gone back to read all their SS's old posts? I promise I'm not a Creepy McCreepster, just want it to be perfect!

  Whoever has me, I'm excited, easy to please, and won't fiddle with my lists any more, hope I didn't overshare.
Hahahahahaha me too, at least the most recent ones. Its SO Creepy that you can do it, but I am so glad. haha


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Confession time; who else (besides me) has gone back to read all their SS's old posts? I promise I'm not a Creepy McCreepster, just want it to be perfect!

  Whoever has me, I'm excited, easy to please, and won't fiddle with my lists any more, hope I didn't overshare.
I TOTALLY did. And she actually has...a LOT of posts. I spent almost all day Sunday reading her posts/stalking her. Hahahaha!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

I read all of my person's too! She didn't have too many so it wasn't hard. I feel bad for my SS because I post a lot of random crap 0.0 Maybe if I read all of my own posts I'd learn a lot about myself too!



> I did! Luckily my girl is a sporadic poster so it didn't take me days to read. I feel sorry for whoever has me, if they try that...





> Â Confession time; who else (besides me) has gone back to read all their SS's old posts? I promise I'm not a Creepy McCreepster, just want it to be perfect! Â  Whoever has me, I'm excited, easy to please, and won't fiddle with my lists any more, hope I didn't overshare.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Confession time; who else (besides me) has gone back to read all their SS's old posts? I promise I'm not a Creepy McCreepster, just want it to be perfect!

  Whoever has me, I'm excited, easy to please, and won't fiddle with my lists any more, hope I didn't overshare.
Hahahahahaha me too, at least the most recent ones. Its SO Creepy that you can do it, but I am so glad. haha

SS is turning us ALL into Creepy McCreepsters!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Umm yeah I do the same. I've been late for work by like a half hour everyday for the past week. Lol. And omg STEPBROTHERS!! Lol. Yes, we all did just become best friends!


 Oh my gosh! My husband and I are forever talking about having more room for activities and the f#%king Catalina wine mixer!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2013)

Ooh, I just signed up for a mystery swap on another forum with a really funky structure.  I'll put the rest of this post behind a spoiler tag!



Spoiler



Seven presents for eight days, starting January 14th.  There's a $35 limit.  Each day has a specific theme tied to a weird National Whatever Day sort of observation.

Quote: 14th-Dress Up Your Pet Day or 14th-Feast of the Ass Day or 14th-National Forest Day15th-National Hat Day16th-National Nothing Day (no presents on this day)17th-Ditch New Years Resolutions Day18th-Thesaurus Day or18th-Winnie the Pooh Day19th-National Popcorn Day20th-National Buttercrunch Day or20th-Penguin Awareness Day or20th-Martin Luther King Jr. Birthday21st-National Hugging Day or21st-Squirrel Appreciation Day


Then there's a long questionnaire to be filled out (burned CDs okay?  Favorite flavors?  Least favorite colors?  Popcorn preferences?  Hobbies?  And on and on).  Everyone sends all seven gifts out to their person in one box for arrival before the start of the whole shebang, and then everyone opens just that day's present on that day and posts about it.  

I'm already thinking about digging into the National Whatever Days next year (because it's far too late for me to do it for this year) and working on specific items to be opened on particular days.  It just sounds like a lot of fun to put something like this together!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All this dog talk is making me so sad.





They were stolen out of our backyard when we lived in military housing. My little Bemis and Thea. Oh god, now I'm crying.
Sorry to hear that, I cant believe they were stolen out of military housing some people are just sick.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Based on your trades, you lady is going to be SUPER LUCKY!Â  And agreed, I love everyone on this thread. I want to keep it going year round! YES. I hope that's the case and it's all 'Did we just become best friends?!' I have stalked my person so much already that I FEEL like we're best friends.Â


 Boats and hoes!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 22, 2013)

Cult Nails is having a 40% off Black Friday preview sale - TODAY only. I won't share the promo code since she's not advertising it to the general public but if you're subscribed to her emails then check your inboxes.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 22, 2013)

> Start shuddering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't do Harry Potter, LoTR, twilight.... None of it. Oh, and I don't like Starbucks. At all. Well, okay maybe hot chocolate. I'm a freakin' weirdo, y'all!!


 We still love ya! We might be a little scared :hide: , and we might include silly items in your SS packages :we: , but we will always love and accept you here :inlove: !


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

GUYS. I spent so much money tonight. Nordstrom Rack had UD eyeliners for FOUR DOLLARS. They only had them in two colors but I obviously bought plenty. And I got their lip stain for four dollars, none of it had been touched! I checked! Also- Maybelline things and some Revlon things were on super sale at Walgreens. I went to Target and raided the dollar section too. I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow, maybe I'll be brave enough to brave Lush after that? I'm excited to hear about Catching Fire!! I'm seeing it Monday!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

OH. I almost forgot- apparently there's going to be a storewide/site wide Sephora discount sometime in December for BI's- 15%. Not a ton, but definitely some. They couldn't give me a date yet though.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

I keep forgetting all the things I wanted to say. I forgot to get the eating kinds of extras though! I probably just need to go to Ann Sathers and do it to it. I feel like it's still early though! I started putting all my things together and there's a lot.. And still so much more to do!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 22, 2013)

> GUYS. I spent so much money tonight. Nordstrom Rack had UD eyeliners for FOUR DOLLARS. They only had them in two colors but I obviously bought plenty. And I got their lip stain for four dollars, none of it had been touched! I checked! Also- Maybelline things and some Revlon things were on super sale at Walgreens. I went to Target and raided the dollar section too. I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow, maybe I'll be brave enough to brave Lush after that? I'm excited to hear about Catching Fire!! I'm seeing it Monday!!


 Wow!! I wish I had stores like that around me! You and your SS are super lucky!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 22, 2013)

> Oh my gosh! My husband and I are forever talking about having more room for activities and the f#%king Catalina wine mixer!


 Lol I know! That movie came out awhile back and I feel like I could watch it over and over and never get sick of it. Ahh and yes, my husband and I have nicknamed my friends wedding who got married the year that movie came out the "Elkhorn Wedding Mixer" lol. Anyone know where Elkhorn, Wisconsin is? Yup that's where the wedding was. Not glamorous one bit. Oh but I could definitely go for some fancy sauce right now! Lol


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I. LOVE. HANDMADE. JEWELRY.
Even if it's something I wouldn't wear, I just love people who make jewelry because I have no artistic ability whatsoever (except with makeup). Super jealous of your SS!

Awww-- thanks! I hope she likes it. I put a link to my etsy shop in my signature if you wanted to take a peek at what I might be sending her. Wow you make some beautiful jewelry!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 22, 2013)

> I keep forgetting all the things I wanted to say. I forgot to get the eating kinds of extras though! I probably just need to go to Ann Sathers and do it to it. I feel like it's still early though! I started putting all my things together and there's a lot.. And still so much more to do!


OMG Ann Sathers!!! You must live in Chicago!! I miss that place. I haven't been since 2011, but I think about it all the time! Denver has great diner places too, but nothing compares to Ann Sathers!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








Did someone say puppy!? The top one is Archer in his Halloween gnome costume, he was so scared he just laid on me and wouldn't move. The bottom one is him being my SS elf and hating his life as well, poor thing





Super cute!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup! Just creepily watching and smiling as they open their gift.

On another note. I feel like we may not see as many reveal posts as there are SS. There are what? A little over 100 match ups and only a handful of us actually post frequently. I'll definitely be posting mine and I'm pretty sure my Santee will be posting hers. Yes, that's right, I've seen you out there



lol
Yeah, I will definitely be posting mine. In fact, I might post a video of myself giggling freakishly and rubbing all the items on my body! It's just how I roll!

*It puts the presents on its skin*


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just excited to open something.  It could probably be worth $2.00 and I would be ecstatic.



 just the fact that someone took time to think about me makes me happy.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 22, 2013)

Spoiler











Spoiler



I'm testing to see if I can figure out how to post a spoiler picture.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup! Just creepily watching and smiling as they open their gift.

On another note. I feel like we may not see as many reveal posts as there are SS. There are what? A little over 100 match ups and only a handful of us actually post frequently. I'll definitely be posting mine and I'm pretty sure my Santee will be posting hers. Yes, that's right, I've seen you out there



lol
I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well.

OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.





Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!

That's so cute, I want it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2013)

So apparently my cat is bored with my SS stalking...this is what is happening here right now....


----------



## wrkreads (Nov 22, 2013)

It seems like coming in very evening means I have lot of catch up posts to read. I am totally craving a Starbucks now. I'll be posting pics of the gift I receive as soon as it arrives, so hopefully I get one, lol. I couldn't imagine not sending when I signed up. This has just been too much fun!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear Secret Santa, 

I'm hoping my original list was enough info &amp; had enough ideas on it, but just in case I just added more drug store type things! 



 I'm honestly not super picky about brands...I just buy things that I think are pretty and fun! Please don't stress at all about shopping for me...I'm going to LOVE IT. 

Happy Shopping!

Love, Allison


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my friends just text me that she found the mug for me!!! YAY!!!!!
Yay, enjoy!!! I am on a quest to find one, I love pretty cups.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't wait for the reveals!!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. So impatient I am...
Me too!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear SS,

    I don't expect to you make a high end purchase. If you have unwanted GWP cosmetics from any of your dept. store brands laying around that you don't want, I would love to have them. My list are hints not demands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

   I don't live near a Target, Sonia Kashuk would be a treat for me. So would Flower Cosmetics as my WalMart doesn't carry that line.

    Relax, enjoy, I will appreciate whatever I get.

Kristine


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not gonna lie. There was a really really mean lady who would order a venti strawberries and cream with 7 extra pumps of classic syrup (sweetener) to be split in half for her two kids. In a moment of fed up ness, I put whipped cream on one and not I another and say "That's the top half." Because wtf who needs 7 extra pumps of sweetener and why are you mean to me.

That is now how we make drinks cut in half in my store and my boyfriends store.

In DT stores the person at the window is almost never the person who made your drink but they should've caught that.

  Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That would make me so mad! I hate when any place gets my order wrong especially when I tell them my order more than once!! And to say that there is no coffee when he knows there is! That is awesome that the manager gave you your money back and that your boys got their own though! My Starbucks just brushes their mistakes off like it is nothing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so very mad at Starbucks right now! I went through the drive thru and ordered 1 frap for me and 1 for my kids to share. I pulled up to the window and the guy hands me a hot drink. I tell him my order again, and tell him its for my boys-"1 tall caramel brulee cream frap with whip in 2 tall cups with flat lids". He comes back with fraps that look a little too dark for creme fraps. I ask him "do these have coffee in them?" he looked at me and said "no, no, you're good". I drove away, stuck a straw in one of the cups and tasted it. Guess what-fricken coffee in them...grrrr
I did a turn around in the middle of the street, drove back, parked my car, and marched in with my kids. The mgr gave me all of my money back and gave each of my boys their own creme frap. Talk about an inconvenience!!!!!! It took me 3 times to get the order right.... rant over....
I love sugar and 7 pumps is just way too much.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not gonna lie. There was a really really mean lady who would order a venti strawberries and cream with 7 extra pumps of classic syrup (sweetener) to be split in half for her two kids. In a moment of fed up ness, I put whipped cream on one and not I another and say "That's the top half." Because wtf who needs 7 extra pumps of sweetener and why are you mean to me.

That is now how we make drinks cut in half in my store and my boyfriends store.

In DT stores the person at the window is almost never the person who made your drink but they should've caught that.

  Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That would make me so mad! I hate when any place gets my order wrong especially when I tell them my order more than once!! And to say that there is no coffee when he knows there is! That is awesome that the manager gave you your money back and that your boys got their own though! My Starbucks just brushes their mistakes off like it is nothing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so very mad at Starbucks right now! I went through the drive thru and ordered 1 frap for me and 1 for my kids to share. I pulled up to the window and the guy hands me a hot drink. I tell him my order again, and tell him its for my boys-"1 tall caramel brulee cream frap with whip in 2 tall cups with flat lids". He comes back with fraps that look a little too dark for creme fraps. I ask him "do these have coffee in them?" he looked at me and said "no, no, you're good". I drove away, stuck a straw in one of the cups and tasted it. Guess what-fricken coffee in them...grrrr
I did a turn around in the middle of the street, drove back, parked my car, and marched in with my kids. The mgr gave me all of my money back and gave each of my boys their own creme frap. Talk about an inconvenience!!!!!! It took me 3 times to get the order right.... rant over....
I love sugar and 7 pumps is just way too much.

Right...less disturbing in something like tea (I like tea sweetened but personally not THAT sweet, but my brother lives in TN and he is alllll about the sweet tea) but a strawberries n cream frap is already super sweet without those 7 extra pumps, yeesh.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the topic of christmas dogs:
 




my pup last year as a baaaaaaaby
Love the costume, what  a cute puppy!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In actual SS news, I just ordered another gifty for my giftee....I would really love to wrap my presents in Grinch paper, however I get the feeling my SS doesn't dig Dr. Seuss as much as me...

That's a Christmas favorite in our house! Same here, and I love the song too.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

what is a butterbeer frap and where do you get one????
Starbucks Secret Menu.
http://starbuckssecretmenu.net/starbucks-secret-menu-butterbeer-frappuccino/
 I need this!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@usofjessamerica @DoubleShot I worked at Jamba Juice before so I can sympathize with the baristas. People used to ask for crazy "secret" drinks without telling me the ingredients and so I would just throw random shit in a blender and pretend that was the way it was supposed to taste.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know what you guys mean. I've lived in Chicago for almost 5 years now, but I still have no friends. Having a 2 year old doesn't exactly help my social life. I just feel at home here. I love all of you! &lt;3
I'm in Chicago too! We should have a MUT meet up.

I have lots of friends cause I've lived here my whole entire life, but I always could use more!!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda sad that my SS isn't a Harry Potter fanatic (at least it didn't say so in their info) because I really wanted to get them this as an extra




If I am your SS, Please send me that!  If I am not your SS, Please send me that!  LOL.  Where did you find this!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend works at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter and they sell them there! She has sent me so many things from there, I wanted to share the yummy-ness. It is pretty much just green m&amp;m's.
I'm heading to WWHP very soon!! I so wanted to send my SS giftee a postcard from Hogwarts, but alas, there is no love for Harry or any things Potter listed...ho hum....

I love that place, dying to go back, I want a butter beer!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 22, 2013)

My husband is obsessed with the movie stepbrothers. He goes around quoting that movie all the time. I swear he watches it once a month. I wine about it, but I actually think it's hilarious. And I love confession time!! So confession... Who has spent more on their SS than their IRL friends?? (I hate that phrase since I do feel like this thread is my real life but you guys know what I mean.) Ya, I'm guilty! I was thinking about it, and having questionnaires and detailed lists and sharing the same passions really makes it easier to shop for people. It feels awesome to look at old posts and their profile and questionnaire answers and SS lists or trade lists and come up with a super great bunch of items to make them happy. Plus we are all awesome here. I've really not ever read anyone's posts who I was like "oh I hope I don't get *her* name" for SS. Ya know?!?! This is a great group of kind and welcoming gals. Another confession.... I think I know who my SS is!!!! I got an email that someone gave me reputation. Ok no big deal. Then I checked that persons old SS posts and she posted something about her SS wish list that matched mine. Then there was one other big thing that I don't want to say because it will give it away....but this is so fun!!! I also have one if those sweet husbands who asks about what is new on MUT. He is heavily into fantasy football so he's always on those message boards too so he gets it. I'm so excited to start wrapping and send my gift out. Just waiting for one last item to arrive. And (wow this is long for 4 am but I'm awake and can't sleep- darn insomnia) I plan to ship by gift out as soon as I can. I know how we all anticipate our sub arrivals so I don't want my SS to compare me to IPSY or Julep regarding shipping...lol.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What kind of person doesn't like HP? I shudder at the thought of meeting them!




The kind of people that want you to smell their hair while ordering "special" drinks that they pay for in pennies while making rude comments about how you are "only a service worker". The worst kind of people


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 22, 2013)

Ladies, I just spent about 2 hours reading posts and speculating about who has me as their SS'tee. I shopped a lot today for my ladies. I went to Ulta and got lots of different goodies. I also ordered her specific things from Sephora. I'm excited about everything I got her, but when her *big* gift came it looked ***small*** and sad. I want to get her a big palette. I'd totally do it if I was a millionaire but I'm not... :-(

This year I have secret santa MUT, secret santa MUT-nails, and 3 children from work I've sponsored. I work at a school for all cognitively delayed children who are homeless. It's been a really hard year for the group homes my kids are in and the children really need new basics. I am going to get each child a winter coat, hat, mittens or gloves, a warm winter outfit, pajamas, a book, and 1-2 toys they requested.

I have no children yet, so I am happy to do with for the children I spend so much time with. There is nothing, NOTHING better than our holiday party. We serve our regular cafeteria food with milk, but each of the teachers brings in 'pot luck style' desserts. We eat, drink, sing Christmas carols by the tree, decorate the dress, do holiday crafts, and at the end Santa comes and brings the children the gifts we've bought.

Before I started working at my current job, I hated Christmas. I'd been a student for so many years and felt so much pressure wrapping up my semester that I was worn out by Christmas. Also, I felt that the true meaning was lost in consumerism. I can't believe that stores put out their Christmas things at the end of September.

Anyway... sorry about my Christmas rant!

I am going to update my list a little and add some more affordable specific products.. and then stalk my SStee a bit.

*Just assume your my SS... *

*Would you like specific Chicago food items in their package? For example... Garettes popcorn, Frango mints, Wrigleys gum ?*


----------



## angienharry (Nov 22, 2013)

> *Just assume your my SS...* *Would you like specific Chicago food items in their package? For example... Garettes popcorn, Frango mints, Wrigleys gum ?*


 I would say yep, yep and yep!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm one of the gals that feels like my Santee ladies are my bestest friends. BFF! Ha ha ha. I've stalked them SO much that I feel like we are next door neighbors (actually one of my gals lives only a couple hours from me) &amp; that we have known each other our whole lives. I know their every make-up desire. That's all you really need to know about anyone right? I mean, that's what's really important in life. Ha ha ha! I think we are all having way too much fun stalking each other!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really starting to get a little anxious about how much I've bought for my SS! It's just that she's such a rad chick! I know how grateful and appreciative she'll be, so I just want to spoil her ROTTEN!





Eta:ALL of the ladies who frequent this thread are rad chicks, BTW!!




I feel the same way I keep looking out for things I think she may like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like I've spoiled her too but its a great feeling. I always enjoy putting a smile on people's faces whether its a compliment or doing something for others that isn't expected.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have absolutely NO IDEA who has me but it would be cool if it was any of you frequent posters!!
It would definitely be a nice surprise, its always a joy to find out who it is and then look at the gift with a whole new appreciation all over again but then to only realize how much thought went into the gift, its the best part - better than the gift itself is truly the gift of giving, not to be cliche or anything but its true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If any of you have me, I promise I will post the minute it arrives in my mail, even if I don't open it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Me as well! so the anticipation isn't killing her lol.

 I agree with everything you said, I love to give gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, I feel like I"m going to want to befriend my SS. Like...once someone has bought a gift for you it just seems mandatory. I hope my giftee likes my gift enough to want to befriend me, too, lmao...I'm such a dork sometimes...
I feel the same way.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whew! I only missed 40 posts while at the movies.
FYI if you're a Hunger Games fan, go see Catching Fire. It was awesome!!
Im dying to see it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Confession time; who else (besides me) has gone back to read all their SS's old posts? I promise I'm not a Creepy McCreepster, just want it to be perfect!

  Whoever has me, I'm excited, easy to please, and won't fiddle with my lists any more, hope I didn't overshare.
Hahahahahaha me too, at least the most recent ones. Its SO Creepy that you can do it, but I am so glad. haha

SS is turning us ALL into Creepy McCreepsters!

Lmao definitely


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So apparently my cat is bored with my SS stalking...this is what is happening here right now....




Awww I guess stalking is exhausting!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I just spent about 2 hours reading posts and speculating about who has me as their SS'tee. I shopped a lot today for my ladies. I went to Ulta and got lots of different goodies. I also ordered her specific things from Sephora. I'm excited about everything I got her, but when her *big* gift came it looked ***small*** and sad. I want to get her a big palette. I'd totally do it if I was a millionaire but I'm not... :-(

This year I have secret santa MUT, secret santa MUT-nails, and 3 children from work I've sponsored. I work at a school for all cognitively delayed children who are homeless. It's been a really hard year for the group homes my kids are in and the children really need new basics. I am going to get each child a winter coat, hat, mittens or gloves, a warm winter outfit, pajamas, a book, and 1-2 toys they requested.

I have no children yet, so I am happy to do with for the children I spend so much time with. There is nothing, NOTHING better than our holiday party. We serve our regular cafeteria food with milk, but each of the teachers brings in 'pot luck style' desserts. We eat, drink, sing Christmas carols by the tree, decorate the dress, do holiday crafts, and at the end Santa comes and brings the children the gifts we've bought.

Before I started working at my current job, I hated Christmas. I'd been a student for so many years and felt so much pressure wrapping up my semester that I was worn out by Christmas. Also, I felt that the true meaning was lost in consumerism. I can't believe that stores put out their Christmas things at the end of September.

Anyway... sorry about my Christmas rant!

I am going to update my list a little and add some more affordable specific products.. and then stalk my SStee a bit.

*Just assume your my SS... *

*Would you like specific Chicago food items in their package? For example... Garettes popcorn, Frango mints, Wrigleys gum ?*
That is so nice of you to sponsor those children, no child should be without a gift during the holidays. I am sure you will make those kids very happy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm about 1/2 way done shopping... I still want to get the BIG part of my gift on Black Friday because I'm about 99% sure the company usually has a decent sale. And then I want to go to Ulta today or tomorrow and pick up some extra little things and a few drugstore items. I'm out of control and I like it!

It's pathetic how excited I am to WRAP once I obtain all of the items.... I love wrapping gifts. Too much. Will have to decide on a color scheme and go buy wrapping paper this weekend too!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay just in case my Santa is stressing out about me . Please don't I am just has happy with something from the dollar store as I am from the high end stores. I didn't want to list out specific things because I hoped to find some new things. I love you guys and I would hate for somebody thinking that this was a chore. Send me what you like. I feel completely spoiled already.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Dear SS, Â Â Â  I don't expect to you make a high end purchase. If you have unwanted GWP cosmetics from any of your dept. store brands laying around that you don't want, I would love to have them. My list are hints not demands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Â  I don't live near a Target, Sonia Kashuk would be a treat for me. So would Flower Cosmetics as my WalMart doesn't carry that line. Â Â Â  Relax, enjoy, I will appreciate whatever I get. Kristine


 I don't know how you make it without Target nearby. I want to send you lots of red dot items so you can recreate the experience at home!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

So on my date last night with my sweet husband I manages to finish the treat part of my SS present. Peppermint pigs and Saratoga Springs garb! There was one shop downtown that I knew would be super cheap and have great tourist itrms, I'm so excited to start wrapping my stuff. I need to hit up dollar tree and the commissary to see if there are any last minute goodies. But I've far exceeded the budget and can't contain myself anymore. I'll be waiting until Black Friday though to tape the box closed because there might just be one. more. thing. for my girl.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh my gosh! My husband and I are forever talking about having more room for activities and the f#%king Catalina wine mixer!
I forgot to ask, do you like guacamole?!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

I just wanted to share that my kitchen contractor finished his quote and we are well below budget!!!! I'm so excited! I think this calls for quartz countertops!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm going upstairs cause I'm gonna put my nutsack on your drumset.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 22, 2013)

Try to catch up.  I like HP, but don't obsess over it.  I'm more a Twilight/Vampire Diaries Non-Cannon fanfiction reader.  I love Jasper especially.  I think it would be neat to receive a fun postcard from your Fandom, whatever that may be.

I don't post often, because I don't feel like I have much to offer to the convo, but I'm on the thread almost daily.

After reading many of her posts, my Santee appears to be a combo of me and my 2 best friends.  They are helping me decide what to get.  I'm holding off until Black Friday for her main gift, but I already have little extras and handmade stuff.

I like pretty wrapping with my handmade bows.  I already made one bow and am using some fiber-fill to prop open the puffiness of the bow, so that it will still be pretty when she pulls it out of the box (and she will definitely appreciate the wrapping).  I'm definitely going to need to use a decent size box after everything is wrapped with bows.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going upstairs cause I'm gonna put my nutsack on your drumset.
i wish i could "like" a post like on fb. that would definitely get a like. i could quote step brothers a lllllll day


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> i wish i could "like" a post like on fb. that would definitely get a like. i could quote step brothers a lllllll day


 My brother and I have a relationship very similar to Brennan and Dale. And yes, we are full grown adults but that doesn't matter. Anyway, I love Step Brothers, if I could watch it everyday I would. But I'm a huge Will Ferrell fan. You guys are seriously my bff's. so witty and funny.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

I found Macy's Black Friday sales preview.  Click "Beauty" in red bar in middle of the page and they have 6 pages worth of deals.  Some great ones like $10 Butter London Duo, $15 Philosophy shower set, $10 stila smudgestick duo, $15 elizabeth arden 4 lipglosses, $21 benefit kit, $25 bare escentuals kit, $10 smashbox try it kit, $10 too faced cat eye kit, $25 clinque chubby stick set, etc.  

http://www.macys.com/campaign/social?campaign_id=339&amp;channel_id=1&amp;cm_re=2013.11.21-_-HOMEPAGE_INCLUDE_1-_-CATEGORY%20--%205125%20--%20:get%20started


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My brother and I have a relationship very similar to Brennan and Dale. And yes, we are full grown adults but that doesn't matter. Anyway, I love Step Brothers, if I could watch it everyday I would. But I'm a huge Will Ferrell fan.

You guys are seriously my bff's. so witty and funny.
Same! All Will Ferrell movies are my faves to quote. Anytimen my bf tries to give me shit about doing something I tell him I'm a peacock, he has to let me fly!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> Same! All Will Ferrell movies are my favesÂ to quote. AnytimenÂ my bf tries to give me shit about doing somethingÂ I tell him I'm a peacock, he has to let me fly!Â


 Bahahahahaaaaaa! Lets this girl fly, damn it! Does he get the reference? I think I love you.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 22, 2013)

> I found Macy's Black Friday sales preview. Â Click "Beauty" in red bar in middle of the page and they have 6 pages worth of deals. Â Some great ones like $10 Butter London Duo, $15 Philosophy shower set, $10 stila smudgestick duo, $15 elizabeth arden 4 lipglosses, $21 benefit kit, $25 bare escentuals kit, $10 smashbox try it kit, $10 too faced cat eye kit, $25 clinque chubby stick set,Â etc. Â  http://www.macys.com/campaign/social?campaign_id=339&amp;channel_id=1&amp;cm_re=2013.11.21-_-HOMEPAGE_INCLUDE_1-_-CATEGORY%20--%205125%20--%20:get%20started


 Whoa these are some great deals. Might pick up some of these things for my MIL and SIL once I'm done shopping for my SS. I love Black Friday deals!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 22, 2013)

> Boats and hoes!!!


 By far, my favorite quote from that movie!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 22, 2013)

I just started a favorite drugstore items thread for low budget inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 22, 2013)

> ...and I just hope mine isn't saying "ugh, what a hag..."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This actually made me projectile spit out the Diet coke I was trying very hard to swallow..TOO funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Ladies, I just spent about 2 hours reading posts and speculating about who has me as their SS'tee. I shopped a lot today for my ladies. I went to Ulta and got lots of different goodies. I also ordered her specific things from Sephora. I'm excited about everything I got her, but when her *big* gift came it looked ***small*** and sad. I want to get her a big palette. I'd totally do it if I was a millionaire but I'm not... :-( This year I have secret santa MUT, secret santa MUT-nails, and 3 children from work I've sponsored. I work at a school for all cognitively delayed children who are homeless. It's been a really hard year for the group homes my kids are in and the children really need new basics. I am going to get each child a winter coat, hat, mittens or gloves, a warm winter outfit, pajamas, a book, and 1-2 toys they requested. I have no children yet, so I am happy to do with for the children I spend so much time with. There is nothing, NOTHING better than our holiday party. We serve our regular cafeteria food with milk, but each of the teachers brings in 'pot luck style' desserts. We eat, drink, sing Christmas carols by the tree, decorate the dress, do holiday crafts, and at the end Santa comes and brings the children the gifts we've bought. Before I started working at my current job, I hated Christmas. I'd been a student for so many years and felt so much pressure wrapping up my semester that I was worn out by Christmas. Also, I felt that the true meaning was lost in consumerism. I can't believe that stores put out their Christmas things at the end of September. Anyway... sorry about my Christmas rant! I am going to update my list a little and add some more affordable specific products.. and then stalk my SStee a bit. *Just assume your my SS...* *Would you like specific Chicago food items in their package? For example... Garettes popcorn, Frango mints, Wrigleys gum ?*


 You have a beautiful soul, Amanda...I've been contemplating getting in touch with my local homeless shelter because I'm sure they could use some extra help and support around the holidays, and reading your post has given me the push I needed to contact them...thank you for that...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 22, 2013)

> I just started a favorite drugstore items thread for low budget inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooh! Awesome idea! Link pretty please??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 22, 2013)

> Oooh! Awesome idea! Link pretty please??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139328/favorite-drugstore-items-for-ss#post_2223704 Hope that worked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 22, 2013)

> My brother and I have a relationship very similar to Brennan and Dale. And yes, we are full grown adults but that doesn't matter. Anyway, I love Step Brothers, if I could watch it everyday I would. But I'm a huge Will Ferrell fan. You guys are seriously my bff's. so witty and funny.


 I LOVE Will Ferrell. One of my best friends married a guy that seriously gets mistaken for him all the time in public...it's crazy! He totally plays it up, too..! Hysterical stuff..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eta: I just saw the part about BFF's..I concur  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> I LOVE Will Ferrell. One of my best friends married a guy that seriously gets mistaken for him all the time in public...it's crazy! He totally plays it up, too..! Hysterical stuff..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eta: I just saw the part about BFF's..I concur  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Am I weird for thinking that Will Ferrell is sexy? He's also 24 years my senior.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 22, 2013)

> Am I weird for thinking that Will Ferrell is sexy? He's also 24 years my senior.


 No way! He is dead sexy! For me, the most pivotal part of attraction is personality, and he has that in spades..if a guy can make me laugh hysterically AND has an awesome personality..? I'm all over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> No way! He is dead sexy! For me, the most pivotal part of attraction is personality, and he has that in spades..if a guy can make me laugh hysterically AND has an awesome personality..? I'm all over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Right?!?! Okay, whew! That's why I love my husband so much, he seriously cracks me up and understands me. But he's also really handsome... Oh man.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

I always wanted to be a dinosaur, I wanted to be a Tyrannosaurus Rex more than anything in the world


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> I always wanted to be a dinosaur, I wanted to be a Tyrannosaurus Rex more than anything in the world


 Bobby you are 17! It's time to throw those childish ideas aside!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


By far, my favorite quote from that movie!!
Is it weird that my husband and I will randomly say that to each other.  We will be having a perfectly normal conversation, like discussing the fact that we don't think we want a kitchen island, so, you know, we have more room for activities, and then one of us will just be like, "Boats and hoes!"  My mom is very confused when we say it in front of her, but my dad gets it!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bobby you are 17! It's time to throw those childish ideas aside!
So I thought, I'll be a doctor for a little while... and then go back to that.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> Is it weird that my husband and I will randomly say that to each other. Â We will be having a perfectly normal conversation, like discussing the fact that we don't think we want a kitchen island, so, you know,Â we have more room for activities, and then one of us will just be like, "Boats and hoes!" Â My mom is very confused when we say it in front of her, but my dad gets it! Â


 You guys are awesome! My husband and I do the same thing. We will be discussing something that is important and then continue with a ridiculous quote from a movie. We like to throw around "If you like it you can take it. If you don't, send it right back"


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 22, 2013)

That Starbucks thing is sooo cute


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> So I thought, I'll be a doctor for a little while... and then go back to that.


 How is that even a skill?


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 22, 2013)

Well the Zoya velvet collection is sold out for individuals. I really wanted the red color but I procrastinated and I didn't put it on my wish list. Oh well... Sighs


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You guys are awesome! My husband and I do the same thing. We will be discussing something that is important and then continue with a ridiculous quote from a movie. We like to throw around "If you like it you can take it. If you don't, send it right back"
While we were in engaged, my husband and I were watching 16 and Pregnant.  This eight months pregnant girl was sitting on a bench on the phone with the father of her child.  They both had very strong southern accents.  One of them said to the other one, "You ain't nothing but a dang ole piece of crap."  Now, please don't judge us too harshly, but we both cracked up laughing so hard!  So, now we randomly say that to each other.  People who overhear our conversations must think we are nuts!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> While we were in engaged, my husband and I were watching 16 and Pregnant. Â This eight months pregnant girl was sitting on a bench on the phone with the father of her child. Â They both had very strong southern accents. Â One of them said to the other one, "You ain't nothing but a dang ole piece of crap." Â Now, please don't judge us too harshly, but we both cracked up laughing so hard! Â So, now we randomly say that to each other. Â People who overhear our conversations must think we are nuts! Â


Hahahahahahaaaaaaaa That's amazing!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 22, 2013)

> Is it weird that my husband and I will randomly say that to each other. Â We will be having a perfectly normal conversation, like discussing the fact that we don't think we want a kitchen island, so, you know,Â we have more room for activities, and then one of us will just be like, "Boats and hoes!" Â My mom is very confused when we say it in front of her, but my dad gets it! Â


 Haha!! This is so funny! At dinner, my husband and I will "pray" to "newborn, 8lb baby Jesus" (from Talladega nights) and when I coddle my 4 year old son, who will probably live with me well into his 30's, he will yell "Maa, meatloaf"!! Seriously, who doesn't love/quote will ferrel??!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

> While we were in engaged, my husband and I were watching 16 and Pregnant. Â This eight months pregnant girl was sitting on a bench on the phone with the father of her child. Â They both had very strong southern accents. Â One of them said to the other one, "You ain't nothing but a dang ole piece of crap." Â Now, please don't judge us too harshly, but we both cracked up laughing so hard! Â So, now we randomly say that to each other. Â People who overhear our conversations must think we are nuts! Â


 I love when couples have private jokes together! Yes the onlooker might think its bizarre but I'm sure it makes both of you still laugh and thats great for a relationship. That one's a hoot...


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Catching Fire was the tits!


 The movie was GREAT!!! I caught the 8 show last night. I can't wait to three. I must get some cool Hunger Games stuff.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> The movie was GREAT!!! I caught the 8 show last night. I can't wait to three. I must get some cool Hunger Games stuff.


 I really can't wait until the third one comes out. And man was Sam Claflin the perfect choice for Finnick?!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The movie was GREAT!!! I caught the 8 show last night. I can't wait to three. I must get some cool Hunger Games stuff.
I haven't seen either Hunger Games movie, yet.  I read all the books a couple years ago, so I'm waiting until all the movies come out and I'll watch them all in a row.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 22, 2013)

> I really can't wait until the third one comes out. And man was Sam Claflin the perfect choice for Finnick?!


 Oh yes!!! I want to say more about movie but want. Don't want to spoil for others. I just hope we don't have to wait toooo long for the next.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

While we were in engaged, my husband and I were watching 16 and Pregnant.  This eight months pregnant girl was sitting on a bench on the phone with the father of her child.  They both had very strong southern accents.  One of them said to the other one, "You ain't nothing but a dang ole piece of crap."  Now, please don't judge us too harshly, but we both cracked up laughing so hard!  So, now we randomly say that to each other.  People who overhear our conversations must think we are nuts!

I love when couples have private jokes together! Yes the onlooker might think its bizarre but I'm sure it makes both of you still laugh and thats great for a relationship. That one's a hoot...




 the hubby and I have so many. Lately is Breaking Bad quotes. we just randomly say it or text it to each other throughout  the day.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bahahahahaaaaaa! Lets this girl fly, damn it!

Does he get the reference? I think I love you.
He totally gets it, he normally responds with 'I'm so flustered (in his Zach Galifianakis voice!'. It's seriously hard for us to have a serious conversation because we just quote movies all the time!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow!! I wish I had stores like that around me! You and your SS are super lucky!

Girl!  Anyone who lives in Chicago and can get to the State Street Nordstrom Rack today should do it.  I might have to go back and get more.. just.. because.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

have you guys been keeping up with the Sephora black friday deals and the UD black friday deals? TOO MANY. MUST RESIST. Must resist buying for myself. Guys, help. Too many pretty things. Not enough money. Not fast enough legs to get them.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 22, 2013)

I would like some UD eyeliners for $4. That's a good find. I don't use that brand but I am trying to get out of my comfort zone and try other quality brands.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG Ann Sathers!!! You must live in Chicago!! I miss that place. I haven't been since 2011, but I think about it all the time! Denver has great diner places too, but nothing compares to Ann Sathers!

Yes!!  Chicago forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's snowing today.  Now if I could only figure out how to ship a cinnamon roll...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 22, 2013)

The first time I ever saw the Hunger Games I was on a 10 hour trans-Atlantic flight. We had just been served dinner (Air France actually has pretty good food on board) so..I happily settled in and started the movie. Before I actually realized what was going on, I looked up and saw the flight attendant standing next to me with a very disapproving look on her face. Much to the dismay of those seated near me, ( or even 20 rows behind me), I was apparently being VERY vocal..lol She kindly reminded me that not all the passengers were enjoying the same film, and could I please lower my voice. She also asked me to release the arm of the gentleman seated next to me. Definitely one of the top 5 most embarrassing moments of my life. Needless to say, I was *very* into the movie lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The first time I ever saw the Hunger Games I was on a 10 hour trans-Atlantic flight. We had just been served dinner (Air France actually has pretty good food on board) so..I happily settled in and started the movie.

Before I actually realized what was going on, I looked up and saw the flight attendant standing next to me with a very disapproving look on her face. Much to the dismay of those seated near me, ( or even 20 rows behind me), I was apparently being VERY vocal..lol
She kindly reminded me that not all the passengers were enjoying the same film, and could I please lower my voice.

She also asked me to release the arm of the gentleman seated next to me.

Definitely one of the top 5 most embarrassing moments of my life. Needless to say, I was *very* into the movie lol

my hunger games story that might ruin your lunch or breakfast: 

Lol! I love this story. I saw the hunger games on my 21st birthday -- I think it was the first Saturday of its opening weekend? Anywho, we were allllll hung over and DYING during the first half hour (all handicam) and just trying not to get motion sickness. THEN some guy in one of the unfortunate too-close-to-the-screen just gets up and VOMITS like A LOT in the middle of the front aisle that separates the too-close-to-screen seats from the normal, elevated seats.   It was awful. I'm just grateful that it wasn't one of us who threw up. Lets be serious here.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

GUYS. I spent so much money tonight. Nordstrom Rack had UD eyeliners for FOUR DOLLARS. They only had them in two colors but I obviously bought plenty. And I got their lip stain for four dollars, none of it had been touched! I checked! Also- Maybelline things and some Revlon things were on super sale at Walgreens. I went to Target and raided the dollar section too. I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow, maybe I'll be brave enough to brave Lush after that?

I'm excited to hear about Catching Fire!! I'm seeing it Monday!!
Did they have the vintage brow box too?? I want one!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The movie was GREAT!!! I caught the 8 show last night. I can't wait to three. I must get some cool Hunger Games stuff.


Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really can't wait until the third one comes out. And man was Sam Claflin the perfect choice for Finnick?!

I still haven't seen it- but I made District shirts with the symbols last time for the first movie- I sold them on Etsy for a while but it's just not a thing I can do easily anymore.  I will forever love my D1 shirt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (that's the district I got when I signed up for the thingy online.  I was a Vintner too, which seemed fitting.)  But I could probably find a picture and see if anyone still wants one?!  I know I still have a few of my stencils!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




 the hubby and I have so many. Lately is Breaking Bad quotes. we just randomly say it or text it to each other throughout  the day.

I'M THE ONE WHO KNOCKS.  Hahaha


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

@usofjessamerica I only saw one vintage brow box.. it was about $12?  I'll probably swing in on my lunch break and can see if they have any more!  And where are the Sephora black friday deals?!  I have been looking.. and looking... and keep seeing that sneak peeks are happening tomorrow?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

@elizabethrose  they're on their FB  page! and someone linked to this too : http://www.seventeen.com/fashion/blog/black-friday-cyber-monday-sales

check out that UD! I want the lipsticks...but dont need all of them. what to do what to do.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

@usofjessamerica But I'm pretty sure I do need those UD lipsticks.. yes, definitely.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 22, 2013)

> I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well. OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.
> 
> Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!


 That is freaking adorable and I can't imagine anyone not loving it! I'm already 8 pages behind on this thread.. it moves so fast! So I just got back from my first ss shoping trip and I'm already at $50 and haven't even bought the main gift yet!! I honestly didn't think I would be this over budget until I actually started shopping lol. I'm so excited though and really hope my girl enjoys her goodies!! OT but again I'm so far behind on this thread.. I lived in Germany for four years also! Haven't been back in years and I so miss it!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 22, 2013)

Read Zadi's PM &amp; I definitely don't want my SS to stress over shopping for me. I really do just want to try the things she loves. I could care less if it comes from the dollar store as long as she loves it, I'm game. Heck, I'd be happy if she sends me some Oreos -yumzi!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The first time I ever saw the Hunger Games I was on a 10 hour trans-Atlantic flight. We had just been served dinner (Air France actually has pretty good food on board) so..I happily settled in and started the movie.

Before I actually realized what was going on, I looked up and saw the flight attendant standing next to me with a very disapproving look on her face. Much to the dismay of those seated near me, ( or even 20 rows behind me), I was apparently being VERY vocal..lol
She kindly reminded me that not all the passengers were enjoying the same film, and could I please lower my voice.

She also asked me to release the arm of the gentleman seated next to me.

Definitely one of the top 5 most embarrassing moments of my life. Needless to say, I was *very* into the movie lol
Lmao that guy must have been terrified.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 22, 2013)

> While we were in engaged, my husband and I were watching 16 and Pregnant. Â This eight months pregnant girl was sitting on a bench on the phone with the father of her child. Â They both had very strong southern accents. Â One of them said to the other one, "You ain't nothing but a dang ole piece of crap." Â Now, please don't judge us too harshly, but we both cracked up laughing so hard! Â So, now we randomly say that to each other. Â People who overhear our conversations must think we are nuts! Â


 And to that, Dale would say "you and your mom are HILLBILLIES!!" But he would yell whisper it. Lol


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The first time I ever saw the Hunger Games I was on a 10 hour trans-Atlantic flight. We had just been served dinner (Air France actually has pretty good food on board) so..I happily settled in and started the movie.

Before I actually realized what was going on, I looked up and saw the flight attendant standing next to me with a very disapproving look on her face. Much to the dismay of those seated near me, ( or even 20 rows behind me), I was apparently being VERY vocal..lol
She kindly reminded me that not all the passengers were enjoying the same film, and could I please lower my voice.

She also asked me to release the arm of the gentleman seated next to me.

Definitely one of the top 5 most embarrassing moments of my life. Needless to say, I was *very* into the movie lol

my hunger games story that might ruin your lunch or breakfast:

Lol! I love this story. I saw the hunger games on my 21st birthday -- I think it was the first Saturday of its opening weekend? Anywho, we were allllll hung over and DYING during the first half hour (all handicam) and just trying not to get motion sickness. THEN some guy in one of the unfortunate too-close-to-the-screen just gets up and VOMITS like A LOT in the middle of the front aisle that separates the too-close-to-screen seats from the normal, elevated seats.   It was awful. I'm just grateful that it wasn't one of us who threw up. Lets be serious here.
Something similar happened when we went to see Thor2 there were some young kids drinking across from us and needless to say it didn't end well. One of the kids had to get carried out by his buddies, the smell was awful.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 the hubby and I have so many. Lately is Breaking Bad quotes. we just randomly say it or text it to each other throughout  the day.

I'M THE ONE WHO KNOCKS.  Hahaha 





The hubby just sent me the youtube video with that scene during his lunch break.  Whenever something happens I just yell "Better call Saul" or my favorites "Yeah Science" and "Yeah B***h"


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Girl!  Anyone who lives in Chicago and can get to the State Street Nordstrom Rack today should do it.  I might have to go back and get more.. just.. because.
That's how I felt when I went to Nordstrom Rack last weekend.  I've been debating going back all week!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 22, 2013)

Went out at lunch and got a couple of extras for my giftee.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 22, 2013)

> This actually made me projectile spit out the Diet coke I was trying very hard to swallow..TOO funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You have a beautiful soul, Amanda...I've been contemplating getting in touch with my local homeless shelter because I'm sure they could use some extra help and support around the holidays, and reading your post has given me the push I needed to contact them...thank you for that...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My suggestion would be to volunteer after the new year! So many organizations have an abundance of volunteers and supplies because people are extra generous during the holidays, but lack the support they need the rest of the year! Remember that people are hungry and homeless year round, and shelters need the extra hands when it gets truly cold out!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm hoping most people post their gifts as well. I think a lot of people read this thread but don't respond. That is definitely what i do. I love reading/seeing what's going on but don't really make the time to post so maybe that's what a lot of other people are doing as well.

OT! Has anyone seen the ALice + Olivia Tumbler that Starbucks is currently selling. It is beyond adorable.






Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!

That is freaking adorable and I can't imagine anyone not loving it! I'm already 8 pages behind on this thread.. it moves so fast! So I just got back from my first ss shoping trip and I'm already at $50 and haven't even bought the main gift yet!! I honestly didn't think I would be this over budget until I actually started shopping lol. I'm so excited though and really hope my girl enjoys her goodies!! OT but again I'm so far behind on this thread.. I lived in Germany for four years also! Haven't been back in years and I so miss it! This thread moves at lightning speed! its quite hard to keep up. Its so nice to find so many people who lived in Germany, where in Germany did you live?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My suggestion would be to volunteer after the new year! So many organizations have an abundance of volunteers and supplies because people are extra generous during the holidays, but lack the support they need the rest of the year! Remember that people are hungry and homeless year round, and shelters need the extra hands when it gets truly cold out!
Really excellent point!  That's been my experience with nonprofits here and in DC.  If you travel over the holidays and stay in a hotel, grab the bathroom toiletries because shelters are always looking for those as donations.


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 22, 2013)

Ack I feel like I've been the worst SS ever, since I haven't posted anything in so long and have just been lurking on this thread and not saying anything. I've mostly been keeping this tab open and trying to keep up with 50% of the posts on my breaks from work. But I do promise to post immediately when I get my packages! I promise!! No matter how busy I am! And I will be ridiculously grateful for anything and everything my SS has bought for me. I can only imagine how busy everyone else must be as well.

Shopping for my SS has been awesome! I'm probably going to have to mail it in a USPS medium flat rate box just because my shopping has gotten a little out of hand....




 I'm torn on Black Friday deals at Sephora though. What if she gets them for herself?


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My suggestion would be to volunteer after the new year! So many organizations have an abundance of volunteers and supplies because people are extra generous during the holidays, but lack the support they need the rest of the year! Remember that people are hungry and homeless year round, and shelters need the extra hands when it gets truly cold out!

This! We get so many volunteers and supplies at the food bank here around Thanksgiving and Christmas, but never have enough during the off season from January-April. The food supply dries up too, since stores and schools usually stop pushing food drives after the holidays.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ack I feel like I've been the worst SS ever, since I haven't posted anything in so long and have just been lurking on this thread and not saying anything. I've mostly been keeping this tab open and trying to keep up with 50% of the posts on my breaks from work. But I do promise to post immediately when I get my packages! I promise!! No matter how busy I am! And I will be ridiculously grateful for anything and everything my SS has bought for me. I can only imagine how busy everyone else must be as well.

Shopping for my SS has been awesome! I'm probably going to have to mail it in a USPS medium flat rate box just because my shopping has gotten a little out of hand....



 I'm torn on Black Friday deals at Sephora though. What if she gets them for herself? 
I've worried about what if my santee buys items for herself during sales too.  Sephora does have a great return policy, even without receipt for store credit so worst case, she could return it.  If my SS is reading, I'm not buying anything for myself.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's horrible! I hope the people who didn't send anything got banned. I don't know, maybe I'm wrong but I feel like it's rude not to post a pic &amp; description of the gifts received. Members on here took time, care, &amp; hard-earned money to put these gifts together. A thank you &amp; pic are definitely in order &amp; should be part of the rules.
I am ok with my santee not posting in the reveal post, but I would be very hurt if she didn't even let me know that she got it.  I know not everyone has time or inclination to take a lot of pics etc but a PM saying 'hi, thank you!' should be necessary IMO.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I. LOVE. HANDMADE. JEWELRY.
SAME! Really I love handmade anything!

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm awful at wrapping presents and not crafty at all. I'll try my best at making it pretty, but I'll be giving my Santee a disclaimer...
Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like a hypocrite since I LOVE nicely wrapped things, but I am just SO bad at it. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 




Of course I need it and can't find it at any local starbucks. I was thinking of getting one for my SS too if I find it but I'm not sure if she'll like it or not!
OMG LOVE this!!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 22, 2013)

I have made a point not to buy stuff that even vaguely applies to my list! I put on it that I love lipstick, and I have been good at not buying a any since the sign up date.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 22, 2013)

> I have made a point not to buy stuff that even vaguely applies to my list! I put on it that I love lipstick, and I have been good at not buying a any since the sign up date.


 Me too! I was at Target and they have these new maybelline elixir lipsticks with a clear tube and silver cap! I picked it up set it down, left beauty came back and looked some more then made myself leave! Lol I have also made it a point not to add onto my list in case they are done or nearly done shopping so it is not stressful for them!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In actual SS news, I just ordered another gifty for my giftee....I would really love to wrap my presents in Grinch paper, however I get the feeling my SS doesn't dig Dr. Seuss as much as me...
OMG that sounds awesome! I wish I had grinch paper!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking of getting a Butterbeer frap tonight before going to see the Hunger Games. So excite!
Oooh I never saw the secret menu before.  Interesting!

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda sad that my SS isn't a Harry Potter fanatic (at least it didn't say so in their info) because I really wanted to get them this as an extra





OMG who would not LOVE that!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Exactly! I had one lady want a cotton candy frappe with the coffee base. I was like "are you sure?" She was absolutely positive. Then she wanted a refund because it was discusting and my fault... :/
What a ******

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This thread is on fire. I cannot keep up, and I'm sleeeeepppppyyy and crazy overworked on top of it.
 
I know, right??? It's all too much!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Whew! I only missed 40 posts while at the movies.
FYI if you're a Hunger Games fan, go see Catching Fire. It was awesome!!

YESSS! I am seeing it this weekend!

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG Ann Sathers!!! You must live in Chicago!! I miss that place. I haven't been since 2011, but I think about it all the time! Denver has great diner places too, but nothing compares to Ann Sathers!
I miss Ann Sathers almost as much as I miss my family! Definitely a Chicago legend!

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in Chicago too! We should have a MUT meet up.

I have lots of friends cause I've lived here my whole entire life, but I always could use more!!! 
I'd love to meet up with any chicago ladies when I am visiting my family this Dec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
*Just assume your my SS... *

*Would you like specific Chicago food items in their package? For example... Garettes popcorn, Frango mints, Wrigleys gum ?*
Um, is this a real question? OF COURSE!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
After reading many of her posts, my Santee appears to be a combo of me and my 2 best friends.  They are helping me decide what to get.  I'm holding off until Black Friday for her main gift, but I already have little extras and handmade stuff.
Aw, that is so cute that your friends are able to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found Macy's Black Friday sales preview.  Click "Beauty" in red bar in middle of the page and they have 6 pages worth of deals.  Some great ones like $10 Butter London Duo, $15 Philosophy shower set, $10 stila smudgestick duo, $15 elizabeth arden 4 lipglosses, $21 benefit kit, $25 bare escentuals kit, $10 smashbox try it kit, $10 too faced cat eye kit, $25 clinque chubby stick set, etc.  

http://www.macys.com/campaign/social?campaign_id=339&amp;channel_id=1&amp;cm_re=2013.11.21-_-HOMEPAGE_INCLUDE_1-_-CATEGORY%20--%205125%20--%20:get%20started
Ooooooh, thanks for this link!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 22, 2013)

> This thread moves at lightning speed! its quite hard to keep up. Its so nice to find so many people who lived in Germany, where in Germany did you live?


 I'm 33 and moved there in 7th grade, my step dad was stationed at Geilenkirchen (I can't remember how to spell that lol so hopefully it's not too off!) we lived in a small village called Tavern and I went to school at Afcent!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @elizabethrose  they're on their FB  page! and someone linked to this too : http://www.seventeen.com/fashion/blog/black-friday-cyber-monday-sales

check out that UD! I want the lipsticks...but dont need all of them. what to do what to do.





Thanks for posting this! I've been counting down the days for the Sephora Black Friday sale. There are a lot more things I'm interested in getting this vs. last year, and I think my SS will like some of this stuff!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 22, 2013)

> I've worried about what if my santee buys items for herself during sales too. Â Sephora does have a great return policy, even without receipt for store credit so worst case, she could return it. Â If my SS is reading, I'm not buying anything for myself. Â atches:


 I'm afraid of this too! And like you, I'm not buying anything for myself. It's been hard but I don't want to get something and have my SS get it for me too!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not a big snack person, but I'm a sucker for candy. I think candies like this: http://www.oliviersandco.com/sweets/honeydrops7-76oz.html are the best things in the world! I also love old fashioned candy sticks, rock candy, dum dum lollipops, and smarties (the American version, not the Canadian version). I actually think this has inspired a new hobby - making homemade candy! 





I really will be appreciative of anything I receive. I have been looking forward to this for so long!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not a big snack person, but I'm a sucker for candy. I think candies like this: http://www.oliviersandco.com/sweets/honeydrops7-76oz.html are the best things in the world! I also love old fashioned candy sticks, rock candy, dum dum lollipops, and smarties (the American version, not the Canadian version). I actually think this has inspired a new hobby - making homemade candy! 





I really will be appreciative of anything I receive. I have been looking forward to this for so long!!   
Candy sticks, rock candy, and dum dums are great! Not a fan of smarties though...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

I want to update my wishlist per zadi's email and take stuff down since I got things in trades / returned things to BeautySage and Sephora but then I feel like I'd be a huge PITA for my SS. Dear SS, I'm trying to help not hurt I promise! I will be out for must of the day because I'm going on like 4 brewery tours for my older sisters birthday. I'll add/subtract my info at some point this weekend. I'm so excited and will be happy with whatever you send! I just want to be helpful! Xoxox Jess


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2013)

I just read Zadi's PM and now I'm worried that my list is too vague or that some of the items are too pricey.  If you are my SS I hope you know that I will love everything you put in no matter what the price point!  If there is something on the list that is pricey and you find a lower cost brand that you like please feel free to substitute.  I mostly put specific items so you would have an idea of shade/scent/texture, etc.  I would be thrilled to find less expensive alternatives.  I also really mean it when I say I would love to try some of your favorites.  I am also happy to get drugstore brands and any handmade/homemade items.  I will be so excited just to see what you picked out!  I hope I haven't made this too stressful for anyone.  

Would someone be willing to check out my wishlist and tell me if it needs some filling in?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read Zadi's PM and now I'm worried that my list is too vague or that some of the items are too pricey.  If you are my SS I hope you know that I will love everything you put in no matter what the price point!  If there is something on the list that is pricey and you find a lower cost brand that you like please feel free to substitute.  I mostly put specific items so you would have an idea of shade/scent/texture, etc.  I would be thrilled to find less expensive alternatives.  I also really mean it when I say I would love to try some of your favorites.  I am also happy to get drugstore brands and any handmade/homemade items.  I will be so excited just to see what you picked out!  I hope I haven't made this too stressful for anyone.  

Would someone be willing to check out my wishlist and tell me if it needs some filling in?

I'm worried about this too, but my list is a guideline more than an actual wishlist. I'll be thrilled with whatever I end up getting from my SS. I just want to be part of the fun.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm worried about this too, but my list is a guideline more than an actual wishlist. I'll be thrilled with whatever I end up getting from my SS. I just want to be part of the fun.
Same here.  I am getting such joy out of shopping for my SS.  I'm hoping whoever has me is having the same experience.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want to update my wishlist per zadi's email and take stuff down since I got things in trades / returned things to BeautySage and Sephora but then I feel like I'd be a huge PITA for my SS.

Dear SS,
I'm trying to help not hurt I promise! I will be out for must of the day because I'm going on like 4 brewery tours for my older sisters birthday. I'll add/subtract my info at some point this weekend. I'm so excited and will be happy with whatever you send! I just want to be helpful!
Xoxox Jess

Where are you going?!  Super jealous.  I'm coming to Wisconsin and doing all the brewery tours with you.  Plan?


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear SS,

I tried to be pretty vague about my wish list.  I will be happy with whatever you get me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love both prestige and drugstore brands.  I'm just excited to have something to open!

Much love,

Elizabeth


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm loving all the fun stories in here and had to share my own!

Went shopping with hubby today to pick up a few extras for my SS's (nail &amp; regular!) at Ulta.  My hubby has been asking me lately about all kinds of makeup stuff (I think trying to get some inspiration for Christmas) and then he went NUTS swatching stuff.  It was so funny, at one point both our hands were covered with UD's Vice 2, Naked 1, Naked 2, &amp; Stila's In The Light.  The shopladies were watching in awe as he learned about matte, satin, shimmer, and glitter finishes.   Then he started looking up info on Naked 3 and talking about its release with the nice lady who rang up my SS purchases.  It was adorable!

(To my SS, I will love ANYTHING you get me!  Hopefully you've been able to get enough info from my wishlist, blog, and over 3000 posts!  I promise I will post lots of pics and *SQUEE!!! SO EXCITED!!* freakouts in the reveal thread!)


----------



## missemiee (Nov 22, 2013)

> Where are you going?! Â Super jealous. Â I'm coming to Wisconsin and doing all the brewery tours with you. Â Plan?


I never thought I'd say this but you girls are really making me miss the Midwest. Lol. I've lived out West for 5 1/2 years but something about Chicago at Christmas time always makes me so nostalgic. Walnut Room every year with my mom and Nona and going to see the windows at Marshall Fields (don't even get me started about this, ugh macys you kill me!!). And of course I could always go for some cheese from Wisconsin. Most of my family and high school/college friends are still in Chicago and the Madison area but I rarely get back to visit anymore.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

Miller, Lakefront, Milwaukee brewing Co, and Great Lakes distillery! And yes! If you come to MKE you're more than welcome to join!



> Where are you going?! Â Super jealous. Â I'm coming to Wisconsin and doing all the brewery tours with you. Â Plan?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

This is how I feel too! Now I'm worried that my list sounded too picky. Not my intention, just wanted to give a feel for what I'm into! I'm having a blast shopping for my girl. I've wrapped it all and next step is to do the crafty part. She seems nice so this is great! (Not that anyone seems mean. Idk why I said that. Ok time for brewery touring)



> I just read Zadi's PM and now I'm worried that my list is too vague or that some of the items are too pricey. Â If you are my SS I hope you know that I will love everything you put in no matter what the price point! Â If there is something on the list that is pricey and you find a lower cost brand that you like please feel free to substitute. Â I mostly put specific items so you would have an idea of shade/scent/texture, etc. Â I would be thrilled to find less expensive alternatives. Â I also really mean it when I say I would love to try some of your favorites. Â I am also happy to get drugstore brands and any handmade/homemade items. Â I will be so excited just to see what you picked out! Â I hope I haven't made this too stressful for anyone. Â  Would someone be willing to check out my wishlist and tell me if it needs some filling in?





> I'm worried about this too, but my list is a guideline more than an actual wishlist. I'll be thrilled with whatever I end up getting from my SS. I just want to be part of the fun.





> Same here. Â I am getting such joy out of shopping for my SS. Â I'm hoping whoever has me is having the same experience.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm loving all the fun stories in here and had to share my own!

Went shopping with hubby today to pick up a few extras for my SS's (nail &amp; regular!) at Ulta.  My hubby has been asking me lately about all kinds of makeup stuff (I think trying to get some inspiration for Christmas) and then he went NUTS swatching stuff.  It was so funny, at one point both our hands were covered with UD's Vice 2, Naked 1, Naked 2, &amp; Stila's In The Light.  The shopladies were watching in awe as he learned about matte, satin, shimmer, and glitter finishes.   Then he started looking up info on Naked 3 and talking about its release with the nice lady who rang up my SS purchases.  It was adorable!

(To my SS, I will love ANYTHING you get me!  Hopefully you've been able to get enough info from my wishlist, blog, and over 3000 posts!  I promise I will post lots of pics and *SQUEE!!! SO EXCITED!!* freakouts in the reveal thread!)
That's pretty ausome, I love when guys actually take an interest in what you like as much as ladies try to of guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took my husband out to ULTA too and I thought he was going to go stand somewhere else or go to another store but he followed me around looking at things and even asking "What about this?" learning about the quality of certain brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> he also totally felt out of place because he realized he was the only dude in the store for a bit.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Miller, Lakefront, Milwaukee brewing Co, and Great Lakes distillery! And yes! If you come to MKE you're more than welcome to join!
I have been on the lakefront brewery tour and I don't know how you do anything after that one! (Although when I did it, there was a Tornado, so they kept glasses extra full to keep spirits high)


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I never thought I'd say this but you girls are really making me miss the Midwest. Lol. I've lived out West for 5 1/2 years but something about Chicago at Christmas time always makes me so nostalgic. Walnut Room every year with my mom and Nona and going to see the windows at Marshall Fields (don't even get me started about this, ugh macys you kill me!!).

And of course I could always go for some cheese from Wisconsin. Most of my family and high school/college friends are still in Chicago and the Madison area but I rarely get back to visit anymore.

Come hang out with us!! I walked around Macy's last night as a stress reliever to see all the decorations- so pretty.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Miller, Lakefront, Milwaukee brewing Co, and Great Lakes distillery! And yes! If you come to MKE you're more than welcome to join!

Ahhh so jealous.  Maybe one day.  While I'm living in Chicago I want to visit other places in the Midwest!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm loving all the fun stories in here and had to share my own!

Went shopping with hubby today to pick up a few extras for my SS's (nail &amp; regular!) at Ulta.  My hubby has been asking me lately about all kinds of makeup stuff (I think trying to get some inspiration for Christmas) and then he went NUTS swatching stuff.  It was so funny, at one point both our hands were covered with UD's Vice 2, Naked 1, Naked 2, &amp; Stila's In The Light.  The shopladies were watching in awe as he learned about matte, satin, shimmer, and glitter finishes.   Then he started looking up info on Naked 3 and talking about its release with the nice lady who rang up my SS purchases.  It was adorable!

(To my SS, I will love ANYTHING you get me!  Hopefully you've been able to get enough info from my wishlist, blog, and over 3000 posts!  I promise I will post lots of pics and *SQUEE!!! SO EXCITED!!* freakouts in the reveal thread!)
That is so sweet!!  He's definitely a keeper


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 22, 2013)

So I just mailed the last of my ss gifts. 1 gift I think she should have gotten already if not by Monday. The package I just sent should be there sometime around the beginning of the week. I forgot to put who I was in any of the packages that were sent to her. Should I send her a message revealing myself and give her the tracking #'s for her boxes or should I wait a week, what should I do?


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This thread moves at lightning speed! its quite hard to keep up. Its so nice to find so many people who lived in Germany, where in Germany did you live?

I'm 33 and moved there in 7th grade, my step dad was stationed at Geilenkirchen (I can't remember how to spell that lol so hopefully it's not too off!) we lived in a small village called Tavern and I went to school at Afcent! That's so cool that you got to go to school here. I definitely love it over here but I get homesick a lot.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just mailed the last of my ss gifts. 1 gift I think she should have gotten already if not by Monday. The package I just sent should be there sometime around the beginning of the week. I forgot to put who I was in any of the packages that were sent to her. Should I send her a message revealing myself and give her the tracking #'s for her boxes or should I wait a week, what should I do?

If anyone gets a present that doesn't identify the SS, please post and ask for the SS to reveal themself.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm loving all the fun stories in here and had to share my own!

Went shopping with hubby today to pick up a few extras for my SS's (nail &amp; regular!) at Ulta.  My hubby has been asking me lately about all kinds of makeup stuff (I think trying to get some inspiration for Christmas) and then he went NUTS swatching stuff.  It was so funny, at one point both our hands were covered with UD's Vice 2, Naked 1, Naked 2, &amp; Stila's In The Light.  The shopladies were watching in awe as he learned about matte, satin, shimmer, and glitter finishes.   Then he started looking up info on Naked 3 and talking about its release with the nice lady who rang up my SS purchases.  It was adorable!

(To my SS, I will love ANYTHING you get me!  Hopefully you've been able to get enough info from my wishlist, blog, and over 3000 posts!  I promise I will post lots of pics and *SQUEE!!! SO EXCITED!!* freakouts in the reveal thread!)
I see you have trained him well! The hubby will come shopping with me but he will not be my swatch buddy.

ETA: Sometimes he does surprise me when he knows the names for certain things and what they are for so hope is not lost yet lol.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 22, 2013)

My SS doesn't seem to be on very often or post a lot.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm loving all the fun stories in here and had to share my own!

Went shopping with hubby today to pick up a few extras for my SS's (nail &amp; regular!) at Ulta.  My hubby has been asking me lately about all kinds of makeup stuff (I think trying to get some inspiration for Christmas) and then he went NUTS swatching stuff.  It was so funny, at one point both our hands were covered with UD's Vice 2, Naked 1, Naked 2, &amp; Stila's In The Light.  The shopladies were watching in awe as he learned about matte, satin, shimmer, and glitter finishes.   Then he started looking up info on Naked 3 and talking about its release with the nice lady who rang up my SS purchases.  It was adorable!

(To my SS, I will love ANYTHING you get me!  Hopefully you've been able to get enough info from my wishlist, blog, and over 3000 posts!  I promise I will post lots of pics and *SQUEE!!! SO EXCITED!!* freakouts in the reveal thread!)

Haha my bf is fascinated by the beauty stuff but totally clueless.  I got an order of bath bombs maybe a year ago and he was like picking them up and sniffing them.  I'm like, "do you want one"? And he was like "Okay! Is it a food?"


----------



## morre22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My SS doesn't seem to be on very often or post a lot.
I would keep an eye on the tracking numbers and once they get to your SS let them know they are from you =]


----------



## Animezing (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am ok with my santee not posting in the reveal post, but I would be very hurt if she didn't even let me know that she got it.  I know not everyone has time or inclination to take a lot of pics etc but a PM saying 'hi, thank you!' should be necessary IMO.
Good point, a PM is a good idea for those that neither have the time or inclination. I'm fortunate that both my gals are frequents posters &amp; most likely will let me know when they receive their packages, I just feel bad for those that are left wondering. However, I don't think that will be the case this year, seems to me like we have a lively bunch of sweet ladies here! I must admit though, I do love seeing all the goodies people receive, especially the handmade ones. 




 Makes me wish I was crafty. :/


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha my bf is fascinated by the beauty stuff but totally clueless.  I got an order of bath bombs maybe a year ago and he was like picking them up and sniffing them.  I'm like, "do you want one"? And he was like "Okay! Is it a food?"
Bahahahaha!  How cute!  My hubby pretends not to be interested but after I told him he could try out my suki scrub it disappeared pretty quickly.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha my bf is fascinated by the beauty stuff but totally clueless.  I got an order of bath bombs maybe a year ago and he was like picking them up and sniffing them.  I'm like, "do you want one"? And he was like "Okay! Is it a food?"
HAHAHAHA  



  Mine is equally as clueless.  One morning in the bathroom I said "can you hand me that mascara?" and he gave me an eyeshadow palette.   I'm slowly working on him.  His sisters don't wear any makeup, which I totally can't understand, so I understand why he's clueless.  I've also slowly started updating his own skincare regime but don't want to hurt his feelings or make him think I think he needs to do more.  When we started dating, all he had was a can of shaving cream, a bar of dove soap and a bottle of pantene 2 in 1.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bahahahaha!  How cute!  My hubby pretends not to be interested but after I told him he could try out my suki scrub it disappeared pretty quickly.  




I bought a thing of Ocean Salt from Lush once and my husband stole it and used all of it! I was mad for a second but he really enjoyed using it and it cleared his skin up on his face. I was thinking of getting him a large pot for Christmas.


----------



## DeSha (Nov 22, 2013)

I am hoping the gifts I give won't be duplicates as my giftee is participating in two SS groups here on MUT. And since she is pretty much into one or two aspects of beauty it its conceivable that I could get her something someone else might give her.






All I can do is hope and pray that 1) she likes the gifts and 2) the gifts are not duplicates.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have officially received all the gifts I ordered for my SS, they just need to be wrapped and then I will probably mail them out on the 1st!! I can't wait for her to get them!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have officially received all the gifts I ordered for my SS, they just need to be wrapped and then I will probably mail them out on the 1st!! I can't wait for her to get them!!
I have all my gifts as well and will package and mail them out on the first as well.


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good point, a PM is a good idea for those that neither have the time or inclination. I'm fortunate that both my gals are frequents posters &amp; most likely will let me know when they receive their packages, I just feel bad for those that are left wondering. However, I don't think that will be the case this year, seems to me like we have a lively bunch of sweet ladies here! I must admit though, I do love seeing all the goodies people receive, especially the handmade ones. 



 Makes me wish I was crafty. :/

I'm super pumped to see some awesome handmade items too! We have such a great group of DIY folks on here! 

I'm not terribly crafty myself, but recently learned how to letterpress so I'll be sending some cards to my SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait for everyone to start getting their gifts and posting pictures


----------



## LadyK (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have officially received all the gifts I ordered for my SS, they just need to be wrapped and then I will probably mail them out on the 1st!! I can't wait for her to get them!!
I am waiting on one last item but have started wrapping already.  I had really wanted to do a handmade item but I am not sure I will be able to get one done in time.  I'm looking for a few extras to take its place just in case.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have officially received all the gifts I ordered for my SS, they just need to be wrapped and then I will probably mail them out on the 1st!! I can't wait for her to get them!!
I have one more item to order and I will do that tonight. Tomorrow I'm going to get a fun box and start wrapping!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 22, 2013)

I just got the last item I was waiting for my santee. Now to start wrapping and find the right sized box. So fun!!! I'm going to my moms Sunday to decorate for Christmas and I will do my house the weekend of thanksgiving. This is just giving me a jump start into the season this year.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought a thing of Ocean Salt from Lush once and my husband stole it and used all of it! I was mad for a second but he really enjoyed using it and it cleared his skin up on his face. I was thinking of getting him a large pot for Christmas.
I love it! My boyfriend is addicted to the lotion bars at Lush!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm super pumped to see some awesome handmade items too! We have such a great group of DIY folks on here!

I'm not terribly crafty myself, but recently learned how to letterpress so I'll be sending some cards to my SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait for everyone to start getting their gifts and posting pictures



  Ooh La La, that sounds so fancy. I would love to see those cards. Your Santee is one lucky gal!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm a lush virgin! I hope my SS has access to a lush store. I totally wouldn't be upset if I didn't get a lush product but I'd absolutely squeal if I did!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am hoping the gifts I give won't be duplicates as my giftee is participating in two SS groups here on MUT. And since she is pretty much into one or two aspects of beauty it its conceivable that I could get her something someone else might give her.





All I can do is hope and pray that 1) she likes the gifts and 2) the gifts are not duplicates.




Welp, you are not my ss since I'm only in one gift exchange. Only 101 more to go!!!


----------



## morre22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp, you are not my ss since I'm only in one gift exchange. Only 101 more to go!!!
LOL I thought the EXACT same thing bahahaha *Great minds think alike*


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 22, 2013)

Dear Secret Santa; Per Zadi's email earlier I am now stressing out about the fact that I may be inadvertently stressing you out. Please know that (unless your sending me fishing lure, tackle and/or bait), I will truly be happy with whatever I get. Love you. Thank you. Bye. Eta: if you want to include chocolate in the shape of fishing bait I would totally be okay with that.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Secret Santa;

Per Zadi's email earlier I am now stressing out about the fact that I may be inadvertently stressing you out. Please know that (unless your sending me fishing lure, tackle and/or bait), I will truly be happy with whatever I get.

Love you. Thank you. Bye.

Eta: if you want to include chocolate in the shape of fishing bait I would totally be okay with that.
I'm actually intrigued by chocolate in the shape of fishing bait. I like it! or even fishies!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 22, 2013)

> I'm actually intrigued by chocolate in the shape of fishing bait. I like it! or even fishies!


 I used to buy my dad those candy tackle boxes for Father's Day every year.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2013)

The problem I have with that gift-y type chocolate is it's always SUPER sweet. I'm not big on really sweet things. I love the fun shapes but I can't eat it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The problem I have with that gift-y type chocolate is it's always SUPER sweet. I'm not big on really sweet things. I love the fun shapes but I can't eat it.
As my mom would say, it's cheap, crap chocolate.  You want the good stuff.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2013)

I was trying to be nice because people like it, like my husband.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was trying to be nice because people like it, like my husband.
My husband likes it too.  I'm not trying to be mean, it's a running joke in our family.  We always buy that cute shaped chocolate for the kiddies, because they love it too!  And it is cute, but I agree with you, I don't like it that much.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 22, 2013)

Got my ulta order in today. I'm one step closer. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2013)

I have two orders left to come in and I'm already over. I need more people, lol.


----------



## Last Contrast (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My SS doesn't seem to be on very often or post a lot.

Some of us are just big lurkers! I read up and plan to post something then the kids distract me with something (usually lego-connection-drama) and by the time I come back the conversation has moved on.


----------



## DeSha (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am hoping the gifts I give won't be duplicates as my giftee is participating in two SS groups here on MUT. And since she is pretty much into one or two aspects of beauty it its conceivable that I could get her something someone else might give her.





All I can do is hope and pray that 1) she likes the gifts and 2) the gifts are not duplicates.




Welp, you are not my ss since I'm only in one gift exchange. Only 101 more to go!!!


LMAO, that gave me a good chuckle!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 22, 2013)

> I have two orders left to come in and I'm already over. I need more people, lol.


 Well, I have a plan. I plan to gather everything up and take it and let my sister's, and SIL make themselves a bag. Then anything that is left it goes to the clothes closet at church. Then I can start the new year out fresh.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 22, 2013)

> Some of us are just big lurkers! I read up and plan to post something then the kids distract me with something (usually lego-connection-drama) and by the time I come back the conversation has moved on.:doze:


 I think this thread is intimidating to a lot of people because it moves so fast.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, I have a plan. I plan to gather everything up and take it and let my sister's, and SIL make themselves a bag. Then anything that is left it goes to the clothes closet at church. Then I can start the new year out fresh.
Oooh, good plan.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2013)

I can definitely see people being afraid to jump in or just getting so far behind that they feel what they have to say not being relevant anymore but I think JC237 (I think,off the top of my head) does it well. As long as you quote what part of the convo you're responding to. Also because it's the same group we might come off as clique-y but we're not really we wanna listen, I promise


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 22, 2013)

> We still love ya! We might be a little scared :hide: , and we might include silly items in your SS packages :we: , but we will always love and accept you here :inlove: !


 Hahaha I forsee my SS giving me something Harry potter or twilight or something just because I'm "anti-fandom"! I'm so glad y'all still love me, and my weirdness. I can't lie. The emojis make your comment like 100xs more awesome!


----------



## Last Contrast (Nov 22, 2013)

Hokay. Just know that we are around even if we aren't posting as much! Umm... on the foodstuffs question I would love local candy, gum etc but anything that is homemade is not likely to make it to me alas. Australia has crazy strict rules about anything 'biological' entering the country.

And let's see, I kept my list vague as I'm pretty happy with many things! One of my favourite things when I'm in a new country is to trawl their drugstore makeup. And my ss has some specific items that I won't be able to get given how expensive they are locally so her gift was likely to be that single lipstick/blush/etc and not much else!!! so she is getting some drugstore dupes and some local cult products.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay, so who told birchbox about secret Santa?


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hokay. Just know that we are around even if we aren't posting as much! Umm... on the foodstuffs question I would love local candy, gum etc but anything that is homemade is not likely to make it to me alas. Australia has crazy strict rules about anything 'biological' entering the country.

And let's see, I kept my list vague as I'm pretty happy with many things! One of my favourite things when I'm in a new country is to trawl their drugstore makeup. And my ss has some specific items that I won't be able to get given how expensive they are locally so her gift was likely to be that single lipstick/blush/etc and not much else!!! so she is getting some drugstore dupes and some *local cult products*.
Ok, this sounds like an AWESOME SS gift.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 22, 2013)

> Ok, this sounds like an AWESOME SS gift.


 I was thinking the same thing! I thought, "self, how cool would it be to have an international SS and get all kinds of way cool "local" stuff".


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can definitely see people being afraid to jump in or just getting so far behind that they feel what they have to say not being relevant anymore but I think JC237 (I think,off the top of my head) does it well. As long as you quote what part of the convo you're responding to. Also because it's the same group we might come off as clique-y but we're not really we wanna listen, I promise




I think a lot of the super chatty ones (okay, yes, I'm talking about myself!) are just super bored at work and are simply trying to stay awake.  (Today was *horrible* because I was typing faster than the system could register my keystrokes.  It made for some agonizing data entry.  I would enter one line and then read a post while I waiting for my entry to register!  I finally had to leave the office to step away from the insane lag, and then once I got back, it was resolved, but it was unbelievably slow for a couple of hours.  It was a good thing I got most of today's work done yesterday.)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hokay. Just know that we are around even if we aren't posting as much! Umm... on the foodstuffs question I would love local candy, gum etc but anything that is homemade is not likely to make it to me alas. Australia has crazy strict rules about anything 'biological' entering the country.

And let's see, I kept my list vague as I'm pretty happy with many things! One of my favourite things when I'm in a new country is to trawl their drugstore makeup. And my ss has some specific items that I won't be able to get given how expensive they are locally so her gift was likely to be that single lipstick/blush/etc and not much else!!! so she is getting some drugstore dupes and some local cult products.
I think any beauty junkie worth her eyeshadow blending brush would *love* local cult products she has never encountered before.  That's a major draw for subscription boxes, and those are insanely popular around here!  And that's definitely why some of the people who signed up for international swaps signed up for them, and there are undoubtedly other people who did not sign up for international simply because they have post office challenges, but they would *love* to have been able to receive those items.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Okay, so who told birchbox about secret Santa?
Sometimes I think that's the whole origin of Secret Santa.  I know I just placed an order (non-Birchbox, but still makeup) with a few extra things for myself just to hit the minimum for free shipping.  Because, yeah, right, I need more eyeshadow. Just like I need another twenty pounds on my butt!

ETA:  Wow, a whole lot of thinking going on in this post!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 22, 2013)

Mine will be shipped AT the deadline, lol! My Hautelook order isn't supposed to arrive until 12/10. But good things are worth the wait, right?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 22, 2013)

Threads here move way fast, but I'm actually trying to do my best to keep up with this one. I'm a big time lurker but don't post too often. Idk why. 

Anyway, got my SS's big gift in the mail today. Woohoo. Super excited. I need to pick up some local items &amp; then work on my handmade stuff. I'm not too crafty so I'm trying to keep it simple LOL.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 22, 2013)

Mostly a lurker here as well, I'm usually so behind on posts b/c of my crazy work schedule that I usually feel my comments are kinda pointless lol 

But I love being on MUT and am SO excited for SS. My santee isn't a frequent poster either so to my secret santa, I know your pain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to try and post more in this thread at least as we go on and add more to my list as well, assuming my SS isn't already done shopping for me!

I'm so psyched for the reveals!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can definitely see people being afraid to jump in or just getting so far behind that they feel what they have to say not being relevant anymore but I think JC237 (I think,off the top of my head) does it well. As long as you quote what part of the convo you're responding to. Also because it's the same group we might come off as clique-y but we're not really we wanna listen, I promise




I think a lot of the super chatty ones (okay, yes, I'm talking about myself!) are just super bored at work and are simply trying to stay awake.  (Today was *horrible* because I was typing faster than the system could register my keystrokes.  It made for some agonizing data entry.  I would enter one line and then read a post while I waiting for my entry to register!  I finally had to leave the office to step away from the insane lag, and then once I got back, it was resolved, but it was unbelievably slow for a couple of hours.  It was a good thing I got most of today's work done yesterday.)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hokay. Just know that we are around even if we aren't posting as much! Umm... on the foodstuffs question I would love local candy, gum etc but anything that is homemade is not likely to make it to me alas. Australia has crazy strict rules about anything 'biological' entering the country.

And let's see, I kept my list vague as I'm pretty happy with many things! One of my favourite things when I'm in a new country is to trawl their drugstore makeup. And my ss has some specific items that I won't be able to get given how expensive they are locally so her gift was likely to be that single lipstick/blush/etc and not much else!!! so she is getting some drugstore dupes and some local cult products.
I think any beauty junkie worth her eyeshadow blending brush would *love* local cult products she has never encountered before.  That's a major draw for subscription boxes, and those are insanely popular around here!  And that's definitely why some of the people who signed up for international swaps signed up for them, and there are undoubtedly other people who did not sign up for international simply because they have post office challenges, but they would *love* to have been able to receive those items.  

 
Yes, this is SO the case for me...I would have loved an international SS, but was worried about all the technicalities since I have never shipped things like that internationally (customs, fees, limitations...etc). But I would be over the moon to receive international products like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, this is SO the case for me...I would have loved an international SS, but was worried about all the technicalities since I have never shipped things like that internationally (customs, fees, limitations...etc). But I would be over the moon to receive international products like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same! "local" products in an international swap sounds *soooo* exciting!!!

Whenever anyone posts that their SSantee isn't a frequent poster I'm all like 



 " Well, they don't have me!"


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same! "local" products in an international swap sounds *soooo* exciting!!!

Whenever anyone posts that their SSantee isn't a frequent poster I'm all like 



 " Well, they don't have me!"
lol I'm thinking the same thing here. On the "local" international products, heck yeah! even better, love trying new things that may not be found in the US personally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

I had two bad experiences this year with international shipping, so I new I wasn't even going to risk it. One was flower seeds (legal to send here) from Canada, and the I got a big green sticker labeled "Homeland Security" on my package...without any seeds. But they did include her "Thanks for ordering!" note. How kind. The second was last week concerning granny squares coming from the UK...I got a "We Care" plastic baggie wrapped around my package, where a machine had torn into it and my granny squares were gone. 

Yeah...international mail hates me.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was trying to be nice because people like it, like my husband.
So do I. The chocolate...or hot chocolate...or coffee sets that are sold cheap at the holidays get me every time. &lt;3 them.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had two bad experiences this year with international shipping, so I new I wasn't even going to risk it. One was flower seeds (legal to send here) from Canada, and the I got a big green sticker labeled "Homeland Security" on my package...without any seeds. But they did include her "Thanks for ordering!" note. How kind. The second was last week concerning granny squares coming from the UK...I got a "We Care" plastic baggie wrapped around my package, where a machine had torn into it and my granny squares were gone. 

Yeah...international mail hates me. 
NO! NO shipping horror stories *sticks fingers in her ears* LALALALALALA  ICAN'T HEAR YOU


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in Chicago too! We should have a MUT meet up.

I have lots of friends cause I've lived here my whole entire life, but I always could use more!!! 


I tried to coordinate one in September, but we just couldn't get everyone together. I'd love to try again though. The original plan was to meet at Sephora (if they offer a Sunday or Saturday class at Water tower) or at Grand Lux, grab food, hang out, then do some serious makeup browsing/shopping at the inglot store (Macy's) Sephora, Kryolan, Mac Pro, etc


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 23, 2013)

> NO! NO shipping horror stories *sticks fingers in her ears* LALALALALALAÂ  ICAN'T HEAR YOU


 In my mind, I totally read that by increasing the audible an octave before each preceding word.. You know.. To get the full cinematic effect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh Chicago is so beautiful. I've only been once but it was lovely (late April). If any of you MUT ladies are ever in the South, holler at me ya hear? That's your daily dose of redneck for the day. Carry on.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I tried to coordinate one in September, but we just couldn't get everyone together. I'd love to try again though. The original plan was to meet at Sephora (if they offer a Sunday or Saturday class at Water tower) or at Grand Lux, grab food, hang out, then do some serious makeup browsing/shopping at the inglot store (Macy's) Sephora, Kryolan, Mac Pro, etc
I always get confused between all the malls/pocket of shops on Michigan Ave. There's the giant one (water tower?) that has the macy's and mac on the ground/street level..and that also has the American Girl store (maybe I made that up?) and then there's the other giant one with the giant Nordies and the Kiehls. Eh? Anyway, if my class schedule permits, I'd totally try my best to go to a MUT Chicago Meet Up!

If anyone wants to meet in Milwaukee, we can play at Sephora and go on a bunch of brewery tours 




. Mostly brewery tours.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 23, 2013)

I've edited my wishlist, SS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could not believe this thread has more than 3K posts in just a couple of months. LOL


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 23, 2013)

I just came home from a 12 hour work day no actually 13 since I had to work an hour later. I should be sleeping but I just had to check out this thread. Yea got the priorities straight. So many funny stories. You ladies rock!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always get confused between all the malls/pocket of shops on Michigan Ave. There's the giant one (water tower?) that has the macy's and mac on the ground/street level..and that also has the American Girl store (maybe I made that up?) and then there's the other giant one with the giant Nordies and the Kiehls. Eh? Anyway, if my class schedule permits, I'd totally try my best to go to a MUT Chicago Meet Up!

If anyone wants to meet in Milwaukee, we can play at Sephora and go on a bunch of brewery tours 



. Mostly brewery tours.

Def. didn't make that up.  All those things are true!  Same goes for Chicago- I'd love to meet up somewhere here, I'm almost always available- and I do know where to get some awesome beer in the city.. yay beer!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am hoping the gifts I give won't be duplicates as my giftee is participating in two SS groups here on MUT. And since she is pretty much into one or two aspects of beauty it its conceivable that I could get her something someone else might give her.





All I can do is hope and pray that 1) she likes the gifts and 2) the gifts are not duplicates.




I wouldn't mind getting duplicates. Eventually you run out and with dups you have more or one could be for the car or purse (I'm thinking dup lip gloss or perfume)


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am ok with my santee not posting in the reveal post, but I would be very hurt if she didn't even let me know that she got it.  I know not everyone has time or inclination to take a lot of pics etc but a PM saying 'hi, thank you!' should be necessary IMO.
Good point, a PM is a good idea for those that neither have the time or inclination. I'm fortunate that both my gals are frequents posters &amp; most likely will let me know when they receive their packages, I just feel bad for those that are left wondering. However, I don't think that will be the case this year, seems to me like we have a lively bunch of sweet ladies here! I must admit though, I do love seeing all the goodies people receive, especially the handmade ones. 



 Makes me wish I was crafty. :/

Me too unfortunately I am not crafty at all.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bahahahaha!  How cute!  My hubby pretends not to be interested but after I told him he could try out my suki scrub it disappeared pretty quickly.  




I bought a thing of Ocean Salt from Lush once and my husband stole it and used all of it! I was mad for a second but he really enjoyed using it and it cleared his skin up on his face. I was thinking of getting him a large pot for Christmas.

My hubby uses my Ocean salt even more than me! He has been getting in to shaving stuff a lot lately after some samples he got from Art of Shaving. He also loves Kiehl's products. I get him Glossybox man and he is even better than me at using up all the products.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2013)

LOL...that "I'm an idiot" moment when you've been trying to figure out if your Santee likes a particular type of product and can find no information after skimming through all of her posts, so you enlist help...and it is pointed out that she is a member of an entire group devoted to that product type. THAT was a total stalker fail moment, lmao  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2013)

And if my SS is reading this and was thinking of sending me a food treat...at this particular moment, I think I would eat a man for some chocolate covered potato chips...about to resort to whipping out the double boiler and making some at 2 a.m....


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp, you are not my ss since I'm only in one gift exchange. Only 101 more to go!!!
LOL I thought the EXACT same thing bahahaha *Great minds think alike*

Me too, my curiosity is killing me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And if my SS is reading this and was thinking of sending me a food treat...at this particular moment, I think I would eat a man for some chocolate covered potato chips...about to resort to whipping out the double boiler and making some at 2 a.m....
AHH. I was in Target picking up materials for Friendsgiving tomorrow. I walked in front of the Lays Choco Potato Chips. Looked at them, snapped a picture for my instagram, and walked away. It was such a fail for my sweet tooth and extreme desire for bad things, such a victory for sticking to my goals. Right now, at 1 AM, not buying those chips is probably the biggest regret of the week.


----------



## wrkreads (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  chocolate covered potato chips...

That is the craziest treat I've ever heard of, and never seen. Talk about hitting all the cravings in one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  chocolate covered potato chips...

That is the craziest treat I've ever heard of, and never seen. Talk about hitting all the cravings in one.

Ohh they are so good...it's lkilling me that Lays just put out a version and I can't get my hands on them (no Target here)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My SS doesn't seem to be on very often or post a lot.

Some of us are just big lurkers! I read up and plan to post something then the kids distract me with something (usually lego-connection-drama) and by the time I come back the conversation has moved on.





You can always jump in everyone is super nice here!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can definitely see people being afraid to jump in or just getting so far behind that they feel what they have to say not being relevant anymore but I think JC237 (I think,off the top of my head) does it well. As long as you quote what part of the convo you're responding to. Also because it's the same group we might come off as clique-y but we're not really we wanna listen, I promise




Aww thanks! I feel like I am always behind due to the time difference but  I love to participate especially since everyone is so nice on here.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Okay, so who told birchbox about secret Santa?
Love it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hokay. Just know that we are around even if we aren't posting as much! Umm... on the foodstuffs question I would love local candy, gum etc but anything that is homemade is not likely to make it to me alas. Australia has crazy strict rules about anything 'biological' entering the country.

And let's see, I kept my list vague as I'm pretty happy with many things! One of my favourite things when I'm in a new country is to trawl their drugstore makeup. And my ss has some specific items that I won't be able to get given how expensive they are locally so her gift was likely to be that single lipstick/blush/etc and not much else!!! so she is getting some drugstore dupes and some local cult products.
I think your SS will love her gift.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, this is SO the case for me...I would have loved an international SS, but was worried about all the technicalities since I have never shipped things like that internationally (customs, fees, limitations...etc). But I would be over the moon to receive international products like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same! "local" products in an international swap sounds *soooo* exciting!!!

Whenever anyone posts that their SSantee isn't a frequent poster I'm all like 




 " Well, they don't have me!"

Same here!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 23, 2013)

> Hahaha I forsee my SS giving me something Harry potter or twilight or something just because I'm "anti-fandom"! I'm so glad y'all still love me, and my weirdness. I can't lie. The emojis make your comment like 100xs more awesome!


 I think they do a good job of showing the actual emotion--in this case, light hearted ribbing--which can be difficult to express online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 23, 2013)

> I tried to coordinate one in September, but we just couldn't get everyone together. I'd love to try again though. The original plan was to meet at Sephora (if they offer a Sunday or Saturday class at Water tower) or at Grand Lux, grab food, hang out, then do some serious makeup browsing/shopping at the inglot store (Macy's) Sephora, Kryolan, Mac Pro, etc


I work weekends, so that is why I ca never attend. Boo!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 23, 2013)

Sooo I was going to wait until Black Friday to order the 'big' part of my gift, but I just looked at the shipping info on the site and it's 1-3 days processing + 3-10 days shipping. I don't think I want to cut it that close to the mailing deadline. 

Just going to order it today and stop at Ulta for a few little things. Then I just have to sit back, relax, and wait for the packages to roll in!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 23, 2013)

> AHH. I was in Target picking up materials for Friendsgiving tomorrow. I walked in front of the Lays Choco Potato Chips. Looked at them, snapped a picture for my instagram, and walked away. It was such a fail for my sweet tooth and extreme desire for bad things, such a victory for sticking to my goals. Right now, at 1 AM, not buying those chips is probably the biggest regret of the week.


 Same thing happened to me a few days ago lol.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 23, 2013)

> Sooo I was going to wait until Black Friday to order the 'big' part of my gift, but I just looked at the shipping info on the site and it's 1-3 days processing + 3-10 days shipping. I don't think I want to cut it that close to the mailing deadline.Â  Just going to order it today and stop at Ulta for a few little things. Then I just have to sit back, relax, and wait for the packages to roll in!


 Right?! Even though I knew the sales would be crazy good on BF, I figured the shipping would take forever, and I didn't want to chance it, either! The last two of my SS's packages are due for delivery today...Now I just have to find a place in town that sells a couple more of the local specialties I want to include, then it's time to start wrapping!!! :yesss:


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear SS,

Are you stressing over what to get me? Really, no need to do that! I will help you purchase a gift in 2 seconds flat!!

Step 1. Drive to Target

                       wait, say whaaat? You don't have a Target near you, honey you need to move ASAP!!! If this is the case, there is no hope for you or my gift-lol!!

Step 2. Walk in the doors and hang a left. Do not be lured into the $1 aisles!!

Step 3. Look left until you come to the beauty section.Grab something from the various make-up/haircare/nailcare section. Chances are I have none of it. Taking small children to Target, like I     do, really puts a damper on looking at anything in the beauty section.

Step 4. Put items in the cart/basket/stroller and head back to the checkout and pay.

Hooray! Now go straight to the post office, throw it in a box and mail it to me! Voila!!

Hope this helps!!

Love love!!

MissRoe


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always get confused between all the malls/pocket of shops on Michigan Ave. There's the giant one (water tower?) that has the macy's and mac on the ground/street level..and that also has the American Girl store (maybe I made that up?) and then there's the other giant one with the giant Nordies and the Kiehls. Eh? Anyway, if my class schedule permits, I'd totally try my best to go to a MUT Chicago Meet Up!

If anyone wants to meet in Milwaukee, we can play at Sephora and go on a bunch of brewery tours 



. Mostly brewery tours.
Yep! and not only Macy's and Mac, but Lush and Inglot. It's like makeup mecca  I like that Sephora over the one with Nordies, because they carry Illamasqua - some of the Sephora's don't have it in store


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I work weekends, so that is why I ca never attend. Boo!
Maybe we could do a meetup on a weeknight after work? Suggest a day?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been on the lakefront brewery tour and I don't know how you do anything after that one! (Although when I did it, there was a Tornado, so they kept glasses extra full to keep spirits high)
I love Great Lakes Distillery! I'd go up just to have some schnazzy cocktails and nibbles  We stayed at the Iron Horse last time, right across the street - so dangerous!


----------



## klg534 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Step 1. Drive to Target

                       wait, say whaaat? You don't have a Target near you, honey you need to move ASAP!!! If this is the case, there is no hope for you or my gift-lol!!
People don't have a close by target? I feel for anyone in this position. Target is my crack.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And if my SS is reading this and was thinking of sending me a food treat...at this particular moment, I think I would eat a man for some chocolate covered potato chips...about to resort to whipping out the double boiler and making some at 2 a.m....

OMG I am sooo jonsing to try those chips too.  I got to go to the Sweets and Candy Expo in Chicago (work related) and troll all the exhibitor booths for samples, and stumbled across a chip and chocolate bar which was HEAVEN.  My mouth is watering just thinking about the dipped chips


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 23, 2013)

Since I'm catching up and posty mcpostalot at the moment, I just had to share the random silly thing I found my cat doing this morning.  He managed to knock my boots over, pull one open, and position himself squarely in the middle.  I just accept him the way he is.. LOL, he loves my heels too.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2013)

Hmmâ€¦  I might have to try to stop by Trader Joe's and pick up some chocolate-covered potato chips on my way to the local beer theatre showing _The Day of the Doctor_ this morning (yay for living in Nerdtown, USA!  We have a lot of beer theaters, but only one is showing the BBC's screening of it as it airs!  I just hope I can get in.  These sorts of screenings tend to be *packed* with lines so long you have to get there at least an hour before the show starts.  OTOH, it *is* Saturday morning, not Friday night, and it's close to freezing, so the line might not be too bad for someone like me who once stood outside for opening night at Sundance for something like five hours).  Those would be great snacking!  But it depends on how things shake out time-wise.  

And then (ob*SeSa!  Does anyone else recognize the ob* thing, or was that just my university's bbs?) as long as I'm in that neighborhood, depending on the time and the parking situation, I might be able to head over to the shopping area over there to hit my favorite independent makeup boutique to see what they have for my Santees.  And then to Fred Meyer for other things for them.  And then probably _Catching Fire_ because I think that would put me in a particular neighborhood right around the time of the afternoon screening at my favorite SE PDX haunted movie theatre (we have so many haunted places in this town that I have to separate them into quadrants!) that was recently renovated by the guy who runs my favorite movie theatre, period (I think their screening times won't work for me today).


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People don't have a close by target? I feel for anyone in this position. Target is my crack. 
When I first moved to Ft. Drum NY I cried driving onto base because I didn't see a Target or Walmart anywhere. I knew that I was in hell.

I did find a walmart but it was so so terrible.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 23, 2013)

> I love Great Lakes Distillery! I'd go up just to have some schnazzy cocktails and nibbles Â We stayed at the Iron Horse last time, right across the street - so dangerous!


 Great Lakes is FANTASTIC! In the summer the have pretty good groupon deals so you can get your fancy cocktails for a really good price (not that they aren't at good prices to begin with! Perks of drinking in a distillery!) I wish I had a reason to stay at the Iron Horse. It's so pretty! And hip!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Would it be bad to add a couple more things to my wishlist at this point? I just saw something amazing. I also in no way expect my SS to buy them because adding something now is kind of late in the game.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Great Lakes is FANTASTIC! In the summer the have pretty good groupon deals so you can get your fancy cocktails for a really good price (not that they aren't at good prices to begin with! Perks of drinking in a distillery!) I wish I had a reason to stay at the Iron Horse. It's so pretty! And hip!
We drove up for a concert, my favorite obscure band (Mesh, from Bristol, UK) was playing Milwaukee and Chicago, and like a little groupie I had to see them in both places.  I love that hotel soo much.  My boyfriend has determined that if and when we can buy a place it will be decorated the same way  Good to know about the Groupons, too!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 23, 2013)

I think I only like chocolate covered potato chips in theory. I love the sweet/salty combo but the chocolate used in the two versions I've tried have been sooo sweet (trader joe's and chuao bar). I think the fried chip and ultra saccharine milk chocolate is too much for me. I am, however, a nut for chocolate covered pretzels.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 23, 2013)

> When I first moved to Ft. Drum NY I cried driving onto base because I didn't see a Target or Walmart anywhere. I knew that I was in hell. I did find a walmart but it was so so terrible.


 Santa Barbara also has no target. Costco and the worst kmart ever. It's something to do with zoning. I miss the beach but I don't miss the lack of target.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would it be bad to add a couple more things to my wishlist at this point? I just saw something amazing. I also in no way expect my SS to buy them because adding something now is kind of late in the game.
It can't hurt! Some people are still shopping (me!) and I'd bet some people haven't started. I just added some things to my Sephora loves list which is attached to my SS wishlist. 






Almost ordered the Boscia Be Brilliant kit but I SWORE I would not buy myself anything until Christmas, with the exception of Black Friday..and it's not Black Friday. Yet. On to the wishlist it goes!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 23, 2013)

I feel for you Target-less folks. 

Mine is literally three blocks from my house and I DO NOT know how I'd live without. I go there pretty much daily!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would it be bad to add a couple more things to my wishlist at this point? I just saw something amazing. I also in no way expect my SS to buy them because adding something now is kind of late in the game.
I was just thinking the same thing!! I say go for it!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just thinking the same thing!! I say go for it!




I agree! To my Secret Santa: I'm adding things to my pinterest page, as well.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just thinking the same thing!! I say go for it!




I would really love the $10 Boscia set that was just listed on the Sephora thread. I would love to try their products plus I really need to find a good skincare routine because my acne has become really obnoxious recently. I have never had bad facial skin and it seems like I am finally going through puberty (at freaking 22) I really need to get this situated because it is driving me crazy.

Anyway, I also found this amazing eyeliner color by Pixi call Iridescent Iris and it looks crazy beautiful.

I just don't want to come off as greedy.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It can't hurt! Some people are still shopping (me!) and I'd bet some people haven't started. I just added some things to my Sephora loves list which is attached to my SS wishlist. 





Almost ordered the Boscia Be Brilliant kit but I SWORE I would not buy myself anything until Christmas, with the exception of Black Friday..and it's not Black Friday. Yet. On to the wishlist it goes!
That's one of the items I just added to my wishlist. I really want it!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People don't have a close by target? I feel for anyone in this position. Target is my crack. 
The closest to me is 40 minutes...in good traffic.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Santa Barbara also has no target. Costco and the worst kmart ever. It's something to do with zoning. I miss the beach but I don't miss the lack of target.
I love Santa Barbara! My mother was raised in Ventura and my grandma lived there while I was growing up so we spent almost half our year there. I feel like I had the best upbringing in California. We spent half the year in Sacramento and the other half at the ocean. Man I miss Top Hat, best restaurant ever!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Well guys, I will be back later. I have to write a paper on the Taft-Hartley Act. Labor relations is certainly not my favorite course.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 23, 2013)

> I love Santa Barbara! My mother was raised in Ventura and my grandma lived there while I was growing up so we spent almost half our year there. I feel like I had the best upbringing in California. We spent half the year in Sacramento and the other half at the ocean. Man I miss Top Hat, best restaurant ever!


 Ventura is great--we lived there for a year, kind of near the Barnes and noble! We had the best weather ever in Ventura...better than when we lived in SB or LA. It sounds like you had a great time between NorCal and SoCal. I like having the seasons in GA but still miss the west  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder what percent of us have lived in either Germany or CA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 23, 2013)

> Santa Barbara also has no target. Costco and the worst kmart ever. It's something to do with zoning. I miss the beach but I don't miss the lack of target.


 I fell in love with Santa Barbara when I visited!! It's gorgeous there!! Sigh. I wanna move.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Step 1. Drive to Target

                       wait, say whaaat? You don't have a Target near you, honey you need to move ASAP!!! If this is the case, there is no hope for you or my gift-lol!!
People don't have a close by target? I feel for anyone in this position. Target is my crack. 

I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't had a close by target for 4 years now. It is MISERABLE. Especially since I used to live 2 blocks from one and I basically lived there.

Not kidding at all, the only stores that have anything beauty related in my awful town are Walmart, Walgreens, and CVS. :'(


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't had a close by target for 4 years now. It is MISERABLE. Especially since I used to live 2 blocks from one and I basically lived there.

Not kidding at all, the only stores that have anything beauty related in my awful town are Walmart, Walgreens, and CVS. :'(
Oh no! I'm so spoiled. There are 4 different targets in a 4 mile radius to me, and I pass two on my way home from work.  It's dangerous, because it's always tempting to stop, but it's got to be a pain not being near one.  On the other hand, my parents think I'm a heathen because there aren't any Walmarts within a half hour drive.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I first moved to Ft. Drum NY I cried driving onto base because I didn't see a Target or Walmart anywhere. I knew that I was in hell.

I did find a walmart but it was so so terrible.
That would have made me cry too!  Cannot imagine life without Target...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well guys, I will be back later. I have to write a paper on the Taft-Hartley Act. Labor relations is certainly not my favorite course.
I am such a labor relations nerd (my grandfather was a hardcore pro-union carpenter) that I actually perked up at this.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't had a close by target for 4 years now. It is MISERABLE. Especially since I used to live 2 blocks from one and I basically lived there.

Not kidding at all, the only stores that have anything beauty related in my awful town are Walmart, Walgreens, and CVS. :'(
I feel like you need a Target care package!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 23, 2013)

I was balancing my check book the other day and I may have spent over $200 at target last month. On what? I honestly can't tell you. Last night I picked up a pair of riding boots (OMG they fit my gigantor calves. They have elastic backs and are sS. Cute.) that were $35 after a coupon. I could definitely use a break from Target shopping.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was balancing my check book the other day and I may have spent over $200 at target last month. On what? I honestly can't tell you. Last night I picked up a pair of riding boots (OMG they fit my gigantor calves. They have elastic backs and are sS. Cute.) that were $35 after a coupon. I could definitely use a break from Target shopping.
I dont even WANT to know how often and how much I spend at Target monthly. It may make me cry! However my sister just got a job at Target! I am excited for her employee discount!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 23, 2013)

Well I just spent the last four hours sorting the stuff I had in my closet and different boxes that have been piling up. My stash is organized by nails, lips, face, lotions, eyes, and feet. I feel so accomplished. I haven't gotten any thing wrapped but at least I know where I'm going. I've got my SS boxes started.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I'm catching up and posty mcpostalot at the moment, I just had to share the random silly thing I found my cat doing this morning.  He managed to knock my boots over, pull one open, and position himself squarely in the middle.  I just accept him the way he is.. LOL, he loves my heels too.





Awwwww 






Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Would it be bad to add a couple more things to my wishlist at this point? I just saw something amazing. I also in no way expect my SS to buy them because adding something now is kind of late in the game.

No I say go for it! A lot of people are waiting till Black Friday to shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 23, 2013)

I just put this on the tips list too, but don't forget http://www.charmingcharlie.com/ as an option for extra's. They are having a massive sale on scarves right now, and if you sign up for their mailing list you get a discount. I picked up some awesomely cute stuff for my SS. (I'm kind of wishing I'd picked up dupes, lol, I hope she loves what I picked because I do!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

I got a gift! I spoiler posted it on the other forum


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 23, 2013)

> I got a gift! I spoiler posted it on the other forumÂ :rocknroll2:


 Yeah!!!! There was somebody a few pages back that said she shipped. I wonder if it was her.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

I'll look back and see.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah!!!! There was somebody a few pages back that said she shipped. I wonder if it was her.
I was trying to find it too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't had a close by target for 4 years now. It is MISERABLE. Especially since I used to live 2 blocks from one and I basically lived there.

Not kidding at all, the only stores that have anything beauty related in my awful town are Walmart, Walgreens, and CVS. :'(
I feel like you need a Target care package!

Oh man, I sooo do. I miss it so much. Shopping online just isn't the same as walking around Target. The home decor section was always my favorite, besides beauty...I would spend ages there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, her user name has Stefanie in it if I'm not mistaken! She said she forgot to add her username in the gift lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit...well...this was meant to be a quote...


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, her user name has Stefanie in it if I'm not mistaken! She said she forgot to add her username in the gift lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit...well...this was meant to be a quote...
Thanks! And thank you, Stefanie!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haven't had a close by target for 4 years now. It is MISERABLE. Especially since I used to live 2 blocks from one and I basically lived there.

Not kidding at all, the only stores that have anything beauty related in my awful town are Walmart, Walgreens, and CVS. :'(

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man, I sooo do. I miss it so much. Shopping online just isn't the same as walking around Target. The home decor section was always my favorite, besides beauty...I would spend ages there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hey yousoldtheworld's secret santa... she needs something with a red dot stat!  And might just have to send you a surprise post-holidays


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 23, 2013)

Starting to get everything together for my SS and I am SO SO excited. I so spoiled her! I still have to do my handmade item and some local stuff for her and then it should be ready!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

> Starting to get everything together for my SS and I am SO SO excited. I so spoiled her! I still have to do my handmade item and some local stuff for her and then it should be ready!


 I just can't stop shopping. I keep thinking I'm done but I really want to hold out go Black Friday.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just can't stop shopping. I keep thinking I'm done but I really want to hold out go Black Friday.
Right?!  A lot of the items were from my stash. All unused of course. Sometimes I will just buy stuff because its a great deal or limited edition and I end up not using it so I hoard it LOL.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my lands. I've been prepping, wrapping, handwriting notes, organizing gifts with instructions, etc for 6 hours so far today &amp; I'm still going. (Of course it's for 2 Santee's not just one, but still). I think I may have gone a little overboard. Ha ha ha. I sure hope my ladies really love &amp; appreciate the hard work &amp; love I've put into this "experience" for them. I'm so excited to mail these out on Monday I could pee my pants!


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my lands. I've been prepping, wrapping, handwriting notes, organizing gifts with instructions, etc for 6 hours so far today &amp; I'm still going. (Of course it's for 2 Santee's not just one, but still). I think I may have gone a little overboard. Ha ha ha.

I sure hope my ladies really love &amp; appreciate the hard work &amp; love I've put into this "experience" for them. I'm so excited to mail these out on Monday I could pee my pants!

As I'm wrapping everything and writing little notes I keep thinking "is this what it feels like to curate a subscription box??"


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
As I'm wrapping everything and writing little notes I keep thinking* "is this what it feels like to curate a subscription box??"*
YES! I feel like all of us MUT girls should be hired by subscription box companies. We would rock!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a gift! I spoiler posted it on the other forum 




I had no idea there was another ss party going on...I found it and subscribed!! Yay for presents!!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! And thank you, Stefanie! 
couldn't you just go to the ss sign up page and look for her name there?


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh my lands. I've been prepping, wrapping, handwriting notes, organizing gifts with instructions, etc for 6 hours so far today &amp; I'm still going. (Of course it's for 2 Santee's not just one, but still). I think I may have gone a little overboard. Ha ha ha.

I sure hope my ladies really love &amp; appreciate the hard work &amp; love I've put into this "experience" for them. I'm so excited to mail these out on Monday I could pee my pants!
note to trekkersangel ss..please add a few Poise pads to her gift and instruct her to use first before opening the rest of her gift!! lol!!

And to my ss, don't forget to send me kleenex..


----------



## LadyK (Nov 23, 2013)

Very OT:  After hearing everyone rave about the Trader Joes holiday stuff I went there to stock up for a weekend of studying (Take-home midterm




).  I got Candy cane joe-joes, a chocolate orange, chocolate covered potato chips, and more.  I think I will be forever hooked.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 23, 2013)

Ohh. What are the Candy Cane Joe Joes? My TJs is kinda drive for me...it's for the best.



> Very OT: Â After hearing everyone rave about the Trader Joes holiday stuff I went there to stock up for a weekend of studying (Take-home midterm :icon_cry: ). Â I got Candy cane joe-joes, a chocolate orange, chocolate covered potato chips, and more. Â I think I will be forever hooked. Â Â


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 23, 2013)

Just left TJ Maxx after round 3 of shopping for my giftee. Dear SS, I decided to through the budget out the window. I don't have to know much about you to know that you deserve to be spoiled! I really hope you like everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 23, 2013)

After hearing all of yall rave about Trader Joe's, I went looking for one and found out that there isn't one in my city!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 23, 2013)

Candy cane joe joes are basically peppermint Oreos with little bits of candy cane in the filling. We buy a ton every year. I went to a craft fair today and picked up some handmade local stuff for my ss es. Might be almost done except for candy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 23, 2013)

> Candy cane joe joes are basically peppermint Oreos with little bits of candy cane in the filling. We buy a ton every year. I went to a craft fair today and picked up some handmade local stuff for my ss es. Might be almost done except for candy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That sounds amazing!!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  couldn't you just go to the ss sign up page and look for her name there?
I actually "searched" this thread and found it. I typed in "mailed", and she popped up.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After hearing all of yall rave about Trader Joe's, I went looking for one and found out that there isn't one in my city!
There's not one here, either 



 The closest one is 39.2 miles according to the site, which wouldn't be so bad, but...Atlanta traffic. Ew.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 23, 2013)

> There's not one here, eitherÂ :icon_cry: Â The closest one is 39.2 miles according to the site, which wouldn't be so bad, but...Atlanta traffic. Ew.Â


 I've been to Atlanta and yeah traffic is awful!


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's not one here, either 



 The closest one is 39.2 miles according to the site, which wouldn't be so bad, but...Atlanta traffic. Ew. 
The Trader Joe's on Monroe Drive?   I love the store but really, really hate the traffic in that area - the parking lot is like driving in a Demolition Derby.   Last time we went we were on the motorcycles and I swear I aged about 10 years.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Trader Joe's on Monroe Drive?   I love the store but really, really hate the traffic in that area - the parking lot is like driving in a Demolition Derby.   Last time we went we were on the motorcycles and I swear I aged about 10 years.   
This must be a common theme of Trader Joe's parking lots.  I hate having to park near mine!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2013)

> This must be a common theme of Trader Joe's parking lots. Â I hate having to park near mine! Â


 I've been to something like a dozen TJ's in three states. I am convinced it is a corporate mandate to make sure their stores are placed on parking lots from the depths of hell.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 23, 2013)

I love the Atlanta TJs! With Richards Variety next door, mellow mushroom, starbucks, that's like one stop goodness!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Trader Joe's on Monroe Drive?   I love the store but really, really hate the traffic in that area - the parking lot is like driving in a Demolition Derby.   Last time we went we were on the motorcycles and I swear I aged about 10 years.   
That one. It's too nerve-wrecking to even attempt.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 23, 2013)

I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  
Oh, luckyme, I'm so sorry to hear this...I'm sure she will be forever grateful for rescuing her and giving her a home and family for 3 short years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 23, 2013)

> I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it. Â I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon. Â We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11. Â She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today. Â I just feel so sad. Â My heart hurts! Â


 Oh no! I am so sorry. -hugs-


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  

Oh no!  



 I'm so sorry, sweetie!  what a blessing for your kitty to have you for three wonderful years.  We're all here for you!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 23, 2013)

> I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it. Â I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon. Â We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11. Â She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today. Â I just feel so sad. Â My heart hurts! Â


 I am so sorry for your lost. You are an angel for saving &amp; giving that little fur baby three sweet years. *hugs*Â


----------



## tulosai (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  
Awww I am SO sorry.  I am sure she had a very happy life with you and that you made the right choice for her.  Hugs.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

> I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it. Â I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon. Â We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11. Â She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today. Â I just feel so sad. Â My heart hurts! Â


 I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 23, 2013)

> I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it. Â I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon. Â We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11. Â She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today. Â I just feel so sad. Â My heart hurts! Â


 Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :hug:


----------



## DeSha (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  
I lost my baby 2 years ago. Let me tell you, it still hurts. I can not talk about him without getting teary and emotional. I have his ashes in a nice cat urn that reminds me very much of him.

You were a good mommy and you loved her well. I am soo sorry you had to put her down but know you did all you could and now she is taking her final and most restful catnap.


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  
I am so very sorry for your loss.    You did an amazing thing bringing her into your life and you did a loving thing by not allowing her to suffer.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  
So sorry to hear this.




 Sending virtual hugs your way.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's not one here, either 



 The closest one is 39.2 miles according to the site, which wouldn't be so bad, but...Atlanta traffic. Ew. 
omg Atlanta traffic. the worst. I used to have to drive from Kennesaw to Marietta every day for school. It's only like 7 miles, but it would take me an hour. So over it! I give credit to the people who do it every day for work!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  
 I'm so sorry to hear that you're going through this! You're in my thoughts


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

So who wants to come finish my substance analysis homework so I can catch up on all the posts on here? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

So who is shopping on black friday for themselves their SS? And besides Sephora and Urban Decay sales any other good ones for SS presents?


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So who wants to come finish my substance analysis homework so I can catch up on all the posts on here? It would be greatly appreciated!




Ugh I feel you, I don't think homework should be allowed on Saturday! I have to write a 10 page paper about the central dogma about ecology vs geology. SERIOUSLY?! Who gives a shit! (pardon my language, I'm from MI and swearing is a large part of my vocab   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 23, 2013)

> I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it. Â I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon. Â We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11. Â She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today. Â I just feel so sad. Â My heart hurts! Â


 I'm so sorry for your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh I feel you, I don't think homework should be allowed on Saturday! I have to write a 10 page paper about the central dogma about ecology vs geology. SERIOUSLY?! Who gives a shit! (pardon my language, I'm from MI and swearing is a large part of my vocab   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) 
No worries, I was in the Army, I can add the f word onto any sentence with grace. I don't curse much anymore because I have a 3 year old and don't want to badly influence her. HAHAHA. I would be devastated if she cursed, yikes!

Anyway, I have to write an entire 6 page paper on Illegal  Substances for my math course. I am studying to become a HR specialist, why do I need to take a freaking math class!?!?!? This quarter has been the most boring since I started school and it is making me really lazy.


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No worries, I was in the Army, I can add the f word onto any sentence with grace. I don't curse much anymore because I have a 3 year old and don't want to badly influence her. HAHAHA. I would be devastated if she cursed, yikes!

Anyway, I have to write an entire 6 page paper on Illegal  Substances for my math course. I am studying to become a HR specialist, why do I need to take a freaking math class!?!?!? This quarter has been the most boring since I started school and it is making me really lazy.
That sounds like absolutely no fun, like none at all. And you're on quarters too?! I had never even heard of them till I started my current program and wow, do they ever suck. I just gave up... and am instead watching Step Brothers


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sounds like absolutely no fun, like none at all. And you're on quarters too?! I had never even heard of them till I started my current program and wow, do they ever suck. I just gave up... and am instead watching Step Brothers 




Ha!! "I'm f'ing miserable.I had to get up at 10 o'clock this morning" lol!!


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha!! "I'm f'ing miserable.I had to get up at 10 o'clock this morning" lol!!
THIS IS A HOUSE OF LEARNED DOCTORS! 



ahh you just made me laugh, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  
My heart hurts for you. {Sending good thoughts your way}


----------



## DeSha (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So who is shopping on black friday for themselves their SS? And besides Sephora and Urban Decay sales any other good ones for SS presents?
 I am!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So who wants to come finish my substance analysis homework so I can catch up on all the posts on here? It would be greatly appreciated!





Right?!  I finally got mostly finished with my cleaning, and I finished Christmas (however, when I look at my gifts that I'm sending off to my fam., I'm a little worried that they look a little small.. whatever!  They're done!  And I'm almost done with SS.  Still need to brave Lush.  Couldn't bring myself to go in there with a headache after braving the loop in Chi today.  SO MANY PEOPLE.  And I still have to work on my graduate school application.. finish it this weekend.. oh god.  Maybe I'll work on it tomorrow, I have such a headache.. so I'm nursing it with beer.. the obvious choice.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 23, 2013)

Someone on here and I are gonna split the UD lipstick set (although out of my half I'm just so happy to have jilted!) but does anyone know what time the UD sale will start?! Anywho, I want so many things.



> So who is shopping on black friday for themselves their SS? And besides Sephora and Urban Decay sales any other good ones for SS presents?


----------



## amdoerr (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Right?!  I finally got mostly finished with my cleaning, and I finished Christmas (however, when I look at my gifts that I'm sending off to my fam., I'm a little worried that they look a little small.. whatever!  They're done!  And I'm almost done with SS.  Still need to brave Lush.  Couldn't bring myself to go in there with a headache after braving the loop in Chi today.  SO MANY PEOPLE.  And I still have to work on my graduate school application.. finish it this weekend.. oh god.  Maybe I'll work on it tomorrow, I have such a headache.. so I'm nursing it with beer.. the obvious choice.
The best choice!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  
I'm so very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine our lives without our fur babies so losing one is losing a family member. The past 3 years you spent with her was filled with love and happiness for Misty, it's the best gift a kitty could ever ask for when you rescued her and I know she will always have a place in your heart. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right?!  A lot of the items were from my stash. All unused of course. Sometimes I will just buy stuff because its a great deal or limited edition and I end up not using it so I hoard it LOL. 
You can be my SS too! lol. I have to admit, I've done this myself too




. I'm a beauty hoarder - it's terrible but ausome at the same time especially for birthdays and/or holidays lol.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!  

Take comfort in the fact that I'm sure you gave her a much better life.  &lt;3


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The best choice! 





Hahaha I thought so too!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, I had to go buy something for Momma today, had a "Eureka!" moment and did all my SS shopping. I went a little over, not much, because we have a super tight budget. Hopefully with the extras I have on hand she will be happy. My lady is getting a sort of theme box. I'm waiting to mail out until first week of December.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Well, I had to go buy something for Momma today, had a "Eureka!" moment and did all my SS shopping. I went a little over, not much, because we have a super tight budget. Hopefully with the extras I have on hand she will be happy. My lady is getting a sort of theme box. I'm waiting to mail out until first week of December.
Theme boxes are the best. Love when you get those "Eureka!" moments, and you just go with it. I find those more fun   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 23, 2013)

Ugh, I think I need to stop shopping until my orders come in.  I might have to scale things back because reasons.  I ended up going basically all about drugstore stuff, and things got a bit crazy, andâ€¦  Well, let's just say I think I won't be surprised if there are dupes (colors, not products, fortunately) in here between the orders and the purchases.  No more shopping until those orders come in!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Step 1. Drive to Target

                       wait, say whaaat? You don't have a Target near you, honey you need to move ASAP!!! If this is the case, there is no hope for you or my gift-lol!!
People don't have a close by target? I feel for anyone in this position. Target is my crack. 

I love Target and I shop online sometimes but isn't  the same as being in a Target. Sadly I have to wait until my next vacation to go to one. I get entirely too happy going to Target and drugstores when I go home.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I'm catching up and posty mcpostalot at the moment, I just had to share the random silly thing I found my cat doing this morning.  He managed to knock my boots over, pull one open, and position himself squarely in the middle.  I just accept him the way he is.. LOL, he loves my heels too.




Too cute!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 24, 2013)

> Since I'm catching up and posty mcpostalot at the moment, I just had to share the random silly thing I found my cat doing this morning. Â He managed to knock my boots over, pull one open, and position himself squarely in the middle. Â I just accept him the way he is.. LOL, he loves my heels too.


 Haha! He's a real life "Puss in Boot"!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So who is shopping on black friday for themselves their SS? And besides Sephora and Urban Decay sales any other good ones for SS presents?
 I am!!


Ahhh, @DeSha your picture is so pretty!!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a gift! I spoiler posted it on the other forum 




Wow that was fast!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 24, 2013)

Already? I thought mail-outs started on Dec. 1st?


----------



## DeSha (Nov 24, 2013)

As I continue to shop for my giftee, something said to look back at the original emails sent from the MUT organizer. My SS giftee has a username that is close to several others on here (can you imagine that?) and I recall being a bit confused the first time I read the email. Lo and behold, I am still mixing her up with

someone else!





But all is not lost. My giftee is participating in both the MUT SS so I am not far off base with what I already purchased. I only have one small return to make. Her wish list is actually very short, which made it very easy to get her exactly what she wanted and throw in some nice surprises (which I know she will love)! I am practically done shopping for her and I couldn't be more thrilled! I hope she will be too.





Moral of the story kiddos: reading is fundamental. 



   Off to get some clearly needed rest...


----------



## DeSha (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So who is shopping on black friday for themselves their SS? And besides Sephora and Urban Decay sales any other good ones for SS presents?
 I am!!


Ahhh, @DeSha your picture is so pretty!! 

Wow, thank you!! That is really sweet of you to say





I am usually very critical of how I look in *any * photo. I just though a photo might be helpful for my SS to see what I looked like (besides my crazy manicure shots that I post every now and then).


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very OT:  After hearing everyone rave about the Trader Joes holiday stuff I went there to stock up for a weekend of studying (Take-home midterm



).  I got Candy cane joe-joes, a chocolate orange, chocolate covered potato chips, and more.  I think I will be forever hooked.  
I must be the only one left who has not gone to Trader Joes ever.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 24, 2013)

> I must be the only one left who has not gone to Trader Joes ever.


 I haven't either! Some day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I must be the only one left who has not gone to Trader Joes ever.

I haven't either! Some day.



I haven't either. My shopping situation is so sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Candy cane joe joes are basically peppermint Oreos with little bits of candy cane in the filling. We buy a ton every year.

I went to a craft fair today and picked up some handmade local stuff for my ss es. Might be almost done except for candy




I need this in my life!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it.  I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon.  We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11.  She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today.  I just feel so sad.  My heart hurts!
My heart breaks for you reading this, so sorry about your cat.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I must be the only one left who has not gone to Trader Joes ever.

I haven't either! Some day.



I haven't either. My shopping situation is so sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I must be the only one left who has not gone to Trader Joes ever.

I haven't either! Some day.



Perhaps we need an MUT field trip? I am dying to go to all the stores discussed on here.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 24, 2013)

@JC327- have you happened to see any more of Catrice's Rocking Royals collection out??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 24, 2013)

Everyone- I know the instructions say new and unopened, but I have a quick question. If I ordered you an item, lets use Naked3 as an example, would it be okay if I opened it to make sure it wasn't broken? I wouldn't touch the shadows or anything, just look at it, and then put it back and wrap it. Or would it be better to just leave it sealed and send it to you? I ask because I always check things before I wrap them to make sure I'm not giving broken gifts, but I don't usually buy gifts for someone I have never met. Thanks.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words. I was so upset yesterday. I couldn't stop crying. I think I'm doing better today, except I woke up really early and can't sleep. I know it was for the best and it was the right decision, but it still hurts. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everyone- I know the instructions say new and unopened, but I have a quick question. If I ordered you an item, lets use Naked3 as an example, would it be okay if I opened it to make sure it wasn't broken? I wouldn't touch the shadows or anything, just look at it, and then put it back and wrap it. Or would it be better to just leave it sealed and send it to you? I ask because I always check things before I wrap them to make sure I'm not giving broken gifts, but I don't usually buy gifts for someone I have never met. Thanks.
I always do a quick check (unless there's shrinkwrap involved) for that same reason! Especially if it's an item that's likely to be sold out, so I wouldn't mind.


----------



## alterkate (Nov 24, 2013)

> All these doxie pictures are awesome! I don't have one myself, buuuut my family on my mom's side is SUPER into them. Between all the relatives they probably have like twelve of them, and every summer they have a doxie themed party. Couldn't make that up if I tried! They have the dogs race across the yard (hilarious with their tiny legs!) and they always do a raffle for doxie-themed prizes... It's ridiculous in the best wayÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  ETA pictures, because why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh my god I love your family! And I love Duke!! That smile is priceless.


----------



## alterkate (Nov 24, 2013)

> I just wanted to stop by and say I haven't been around much today because I was at the vet for most of it. Â I had to put my Misty (my cat) to sleep this afternoon. Â We rescued her about 3 years ago, she was 11. Â She had kidney failure and went down hill very quickly from yesterday to today. Â I just feel so sad. Â My heart hurts! Â


 Oh, bless you for rescuing a sweet senior kitty. It's so bittersweet because you don't ever have enough time with them, but you know you gave them a happy and safe home for their final years. My heart hurts for you too.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 24, 2013)

> Everyone- I know the instructions say new and unopened, but I have a quick question. If I ordered you an item, lets use Naked3 as an example, would it be okay if I opened it to make sure it wasn't broken? I wouldn't touch the shadows or anything, just look at it, and then put it back and wrap it. Or would it be better to just leave it sealed and send it to you? I ask because I always check things before I wrap them to make sure I'm not giving broken gifts, but I don't usually buy gifts for someone I have never met. Thanks.


 I think you are fine, and I think most, if not all, of us said we were ok with samples and pre-swatches items (exact wording escapes me). :wacko:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 24, 2013)

> I haven't either. My shopping situation is so sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Shopping in a small town can be very limiting and lead to extreme shopping envy--I think I have this disorder in spades! Oh well, that is what led me to subscription beauty boxes and to MUT, so I cannot complain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Nov 24, 2013)

> I must be the only one left who has not gone to Trader Joes ever.


 I've never been either.


> Everyone- I know the instructions say new and unopened, but I have a quick question. If I ordered you an item, lets use Naked3 as an example, would it be okay if I opened it to make sure it wasn't broken? I wouldn't touch the shadows or anything, just look at it, and then put it back and wrap it. Or would it be better to just leave it sealed and send it to you? I ask because I always check things before I wrap them to make sure I'm not giving broken gifts, but I don't usually buy gifts for someone I have never met. Thanks.


 I bought a palette also and I checked to make sure it wasn't broken. I want my SS to be a happy, happy girl and broken palettes make us sad ðŸ˜ž


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@JC327- have you happened to see any more of Catrice's Rocking Royals collection out??




No, but I will check again this week and let you know.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everyone- I know the instructions say new and unopened, but I have a quick question. If I ordered you an item, lets use Naked3 as an example, would it be okay if I opened it to make sure it wasn't broken? I wouldn't touch the shadows or anything, just look at it, and then put it back and wrap it. Or would it be better to just leave it sealed and send it to you? I ask because I always check things before I wrap them to make sure I'm not giving broken gifts, but I don't usually buy gifts for someone I have never met. Thanks.

I think it's fine.  I bought my SS a product from Ulta that doesn't come with the plastic seal, and I opened it in store before I bought it to make sure it hadn't been used.  I have had issues with this in the past there, and would have been mortified if I had accidentally sent my SS a product a stranger had used. I didn't think anything of it as I wasn't breaking a seal or actually touching the product inside.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 24, 2013)

I checked the palette I bought to see that it hadn't been swatched previously and that it was intact. I feel like there's nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello everyone! Sorry, have been a bit spare the last week because I am enjoying family time out of the country. Looks like everyone is still enjoying shopping! Also got the pm about the lists. I think I have a good mix but if my secret Santa thinks different, please have an elf PM me and I will definitely modify it. I get unsure about that stuff so easily!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everyone- I know the instructions say new and unopened, but I have a quick question. If I ordered you an item, lets use Naked3 as an example, would it be okay if I opened it to make sure it wasn't broken? I wouldn't touch the shadows or anything, just look at it, and then put it back and wrap it. Or would it be better to just leave it sealed and send it to you? I ask because I always check things before I wrap them to make sure I'm not giving broken gifts, but I don't usually buy gifts for someone I have never met. Thanks.
I wouldn't mind if my SS did that with my gift.  I would feel bad if I gave someone something that was broken.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 24, 2013)

Also if you receive something broken as a gift there's always the awkwardness of what to say so that it doesn't sound like you want them to spend extra money and what if you can't return it, etc.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I must be the only one left who has not gone to Trader Joes ever.
I've never been either. Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everyone- I know the instructions say new and unopened, but I have a quick question. If I ordered you an item, lets use Naked3 as an example, would it be okay if I opened it to make sure it wasn't broken? I wouldn't touch the shadows or anything, just look at it, and then put it back and wrap it. Or would it be better to just leave it sealed and send it to you? I ask because I always check things before I wrap them to make sure I'm not giving broken gifts, but I don't usually buy gifts for someone I have never met. Thanks.
I bought a palette also and I checked to make sure it wasn't broken. I want my SS to be a happy, happy girl and broken palettes make us sad ðŸ˜ž I don't feel so left out now, always hear people talking about how awesome it is but have never had the chance to go.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello everyone! Sorry, have been a bit spare the last week because I am enjoying family time out of the country. Looks like everyone is still enjoying shopping! Also got the pm about the lists. I think I have a good mix but if my secret Santa thinks different, please have an elf PM me and I will definitely modify it. I get unsure about that stuff so easily!
Hope you are enjoying your vacation!


----------



## mckondik (Nov 24, 2013)

Hmm I am splitting up a gift set of palettes. They are new and unused, but the set is opened. I hope that still meets the rules!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 24, 2013)

> Everyone- I know the instructions say new and unopened, but I have a quick question. If I ordered you an item, lets use Naked3 as an example, would it be okay if I opened it to make sure it wasn't broken? I wouldn't touch the shadows or anything, just look at it, and then put it back and wrap it. Or would it be better to just leave it sealed and send it to you? I ask because I always check things before I wrap them to make sure I'm not giving broken gifts, but I don't usually buy gifts for someone I have never met. Thanks.


 I bought 2 of the same palettes (one for my SS and one for me) and debated on opening the one for my SS but I'm glad I did because one of the items wasn't in perfect condition but still usable for me to use so she will get the other one. I'm hoping it'll arrive safely to her - I'll have to wrap it like crazy.


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I'm catching up and posty mcpostalot at the moment, I just had to share the random silly thing I found my cat doing this morning.  He managed to knock my boots over, pull one open, and position himself squarely in the middle.  I just accept him the way he is.. LOL, he loves my heels too.




You have a doppelganger for my kitty Nosferatutu The Night Stalker ...


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 24, 2013)

I finished my shopping! Wasn't planning on this gift, but it ended up being kinda perfect. Now to wrap and arrange it all. Doing a 12 days of Christmas theme so it will be sorted as wrapped and dated appropriately. Excited!!!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have a doppelganger for my kitty Nosferatutu The Night Stalker ... 





Love the name, and of course a gorgeous kitty! That's a really awesome picture.  Stormy's full name is Stormageddon...after Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All (Dr Who)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 24, 2013)

Darn! SiJCP does not sell Atelier perfume. No samples for this girl. I really don't want to pay $3 for a vial on their site. But I know my girl would love some.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2013)

I am wondering about including some perfume samples in my SS gift as extras.  They would be in addition to the main items.  Do you think that would be cheesy?  I think she would enjoy the perfume but it feels weird somehow with them being so small.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am wondering about including some perfume samples in my SS gift as extras.  They would be in addition to the main items.  Do you think that would be cheesy?  I think she would enjoy the perfume but it feels weird somehow with them being so small.  
I would love perfume samples as extras.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am wondering about including some perfume samples in my SS gift as extras.  They would be in addition to the main items.  Do you think that would be cheesy?  I think she would enjoy the perfume but it feels weird somehow with them being so small.  
I, personally love perfume samples and would not find it cheesy.  I would probably just try and be mindful of not sending scents that she does not like, or if she says no fragrance.  You can also enclose a little note "I sent you this fragrance that I feel is perfect for the office, this one is my favorite, etc."


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 24, 2013)

I love perfume samples! They are so much fun. I always keep a few in my purse just in case I forget perfume at home.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 24, 2013)

> I am wondering about including some perfume samples in my SS gift as extras. Â They would be in addition to the main items. Â Do you think that would be cheesy? Â I think she would enjoy the perfume but it feels weird somehow with them being so small. Â


 I don't find that cheesy. I have a ton Of perfume samples but still wouldn't mind. Any extras are totally welcome - especially if you think the person would enjoy it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 24, 2013)

I feel like extras that you think she'll like are fair game!



> I am wondering about including some perfume samples in my SS gift as extras. Â They would be in addition to the main items. Â Do you think that would be cheesy? Â I think she would enjoy the perfume but it feels weird somehow with them being so small. Â


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 24, 2013)

And I also wanted to say, I even mentioned my SS sending me certain samples or going to sephora and having them make sample vials. I really want Escada Cherry in The Air and I know it is expensive but even my SS sending me samples would make me beyond excited!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 24, 2013)

If you think a perfume sample fits the info I've provided, go for it!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, I am fine with perfume samples too--sending both my ss samples as stocking stuffers. And hey, I love atelier, but unless it's the set that's on sale for $18 at sephora, I'm guessing no one expects it from their ss! That stuff is pricey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am wondering about including some perfume samples in my SS gift as extras.  They would be in addition to the main items.  Do you think that would be cheesy?  I think she would enjoy the perfume but it feels weird somehow with them being so small.  
I would actually prefer a perfume sample to a full-size because that way I can just try something but if I don't like it, I won't feel bad about not using it.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 24, 2013)

> I would actually prefer a perfume sample to a full-size because that way I can just try something but if I don't like it, I won't feel bad about not using it.


 This is a great point. Perfume samples are totally fair game (unless your ss doesn't want perfume) and perfume samples give them a chance to try out new scents. I love perfume samples!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

I too love perfume samples!

And as for extras, I have thrown in a few various samples (not perfumes, as I hoard those, but small samples) of things I think are really great products...for example, a couple of those little blister packs of the UD Revolution lipsticks. My santee likes lip products and so I thought those little samples would be a fun bonus for her, especially since those lipsticks are pricy, and if I hadn't tried a sample and known how amazing they are, I never would have thrown down the cash for them!

So, to my SS...any samples you think I might enjoy are fair game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 24, 2013)

I finished!! I have no idea how much I spent, but it's definitely more than $25, and I have to be done.  I broke my Lush cherry- and I walked out with things not just for gifts :/  I had to get a face mask, because I had to.  I got the BB Seaweed one, and I got a Dream Steam tab.. anyone used those?  I'm thinking about cutting it up so that I have a few uses out of it.. I know I can keep the water as a toner, so that's exciting!  I also got the Wiccy Magic Muscles massage bar for my stepmom (she's a runner)- and she doesn't have a Lush anywhere near her, but she's super into organic stuff, so this should be perfect to round out her gift!  I have a feeling I'm going to be in Lush a lot more frequently now.. also, I realized that one of the Lush's in Chicago is close to a standalone MAC and L'Occitane.  Bad news bears!  There's a Paper Source there too.. for all my office supplies that I totally don't need.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I'm catching up and posty mcpostalot at the moment, I just had to share the random silly thing I found my cat doing this morning.  He managed to knock my boots over, pull one open, and position himself squarely in the middle.  I just accept him the way he is.. LOL, he loves my heels too.




You have a doppelganger for my kitty Nosferatutu The Night Stalker ...





Aww so adorable!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am wondering about including some perfume samples in my SS gift as extras.  They would be in addition to the main items.  Do you think that would be cheesy?  I think she would enjoy the perfume but it feels weird somehow with them being so small.
I would love perfume samples as extras.

Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, I am fine with perfume samples too--sending both my ss samples as stocking stuffers. And hey, I love atelier, but unless it's the set that's on sale for $18 at sephora, I'm guessing no one expects it from their ss! That stuff is pricey!





I agree  I am dying to try the Atelier from all the rave reviews on here. I am swimming in perfume but I cant help wanting more.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am wondering about including some perfume samples in my SS gift as extras.  They would be in addition to the main items.  Do you think that would be cheesy?  I think she would enjoy the perfume but it feels weird somehow with them being so small.  
Love perfume samples, I keep a stash in a small box until I use up my favorite ones then buy the larger bottle. And I agree extras are fair game and to me a wonderful surprise.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 24, 2013)

I also love perfume samples. That's how I find what I love! I love the escada cherry in the air &amp; never would have thought I would if it weren't for a sample I got in a sephora order.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.  I will add the samples to my extras bag.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too love perfume samples!

And as for extras, I have thrown in a few various samples (not perfumes, as I hoard those, but small samples) of things I think are really great products...for example, a couple of those little blister packs of the UD Revolution lipsticks. My santee likes lip products and so I thought those little samples would be a fun bonus for her, especially since those lipsticks are pricy, and if I hadn't tried a sample and known how amazing they are, I never would have thrown down the cash for them!

So, to my SS...any samples you think I might enjoy are fair game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I LOVE Those UD sample packs. They are such a perfect amount for like a one night trip for going out. I took them on a trip with sorority sisters, and everyone used them. Still haven't bought a full size, but i adore that bright red color.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I too love perfume samples!

And as for extras, I have thrown in a few various samples (not perfumes, as I hoard those, but small samples) of things I think are really great products...for example, a couple of those little blister packs of the UD Revolution lipsticks. My santee likes lip products and so I thought those little samples would be a fun bonus for her, especially since those lipsticks are pricy, and if I hadn't tried a sample and known how amazing they are, I never would have thrown down the cash for them!

So, to my SS...any samples you think I might enjoy are fair game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I LOVE Those UD sample packs. They are such a perfect amount for like a one night trip for going out. I took them on a trip with sorority sisters, and everyone used them. Still haven't bought a full size, but i adore that bright red color.  

I fell in love with Anarchy and had to buy a full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such a perfect hot pink. I need several others in my life, soon...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I fell in love with Anarchy and had to buy a full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such a perfect hot pink. I need several others in my life, soon...

UD is selling like 6 of them for $50 for Black Friday. I NEED them lol. We were talking about in the Black Friday / Cyber Monday thread.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I fell in love with Anarchy and had to buy a full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such a perfect hot pink. I need several others in my life, soon...

UD is selling like 6 of them for $50 for Black Friday. I NEED them lol. We were talking about in the Black Friday / Cyber Monday thread.

Yeah, I saw that and I am SO tempted....I need to resist but it's such a good deal! If I knew what the shipping situation would be like, I would be able to justify it by giving one or two to me santee...but I am hoping to ship Saturday or Monday. I know we have til the 15th to ship, but I don't want to keep my girl waiting! I know sometimes those mega sales really slow down the shipping process..


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I saw that and I am SO tempted....I need to resist but it's such a good deal! If I knew what the shipping situation would be like, I would be able to justify it by giving one or two to me santee...but I am hoping to ship Saturday or Monday. I know we have til the 15th to ship, but I don't want to keep my girl waiting! I know sometimes those mega sales really slow down the shipping process..

I think I'm going to get this one. I never got it in my Ipsy and I've been wanting to try it but couldn't justify $22 for a lipstick so this will be perfect! I already have so many lippies from the Give Me More lip set but oh well. LOL. I really just want the pinky/nude colors of it. I could definitely gift the brighter colors to my SS. Oh the decisions to make! lol!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I saw that and I am SO tempted....I need to resist but it's such a good deal! If I knew what the shipping situation would be like, I would be able to justify it by giving one or two to me santee...but I am hoping to ship Saturday or Monday. I know we have til the 15th to ship, but I don't want to keep my girl waiting! I know sometimes those mega sales really slow down the shipping process..

I think I'm going to get this one. I never got it in my Ipsy and I've been wanting to try it but couldn't justify $22 for a lipstick so this will be perfect! I already have so many lippies from the Give Me More lip set but oh well. LOL. I really just want the pinky/nude colors of it. I could definitely gift the brighter colors to my SS. Oh the decisions to make! lol!

HA. Well, I think you will LOVE them. I am a major lip biter/licker, so lip products never last on me, I have to reapply all day long...and since I'm at work and I work in scrubs, carrying around a lipstick and reapplying hourly isn't really realistic...so work days I usually end up using lip balms or lip butter because I can reapply them without a mirror....the UD lipstick lasted on me ALL DAY, and I actually had to remove it. And it didn't dry out my lips and it's just amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never would have spent $22 on a lipstick (I am more likely to splurge on a palette or something) but I totally would with these lipsticks, after trying them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

....yeah, not doing a very good job of talking myself out of spending the money...lol!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 24, 2013)

That is the story of my life



> ....yeah, not doing a very good job of talking myself out of spending the money...lol!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I'm going to get this one. I never got it in my Ipsy and I've been wanting to try it but couldn't justify $22 for a lipstick so this will be perfect! I already have so many lippies from the Give Me More lip set but oh well. LOL. I really just want the pinky/nude colors of it. I could definitely gift the brighter colors to my SS. Oh the decisions to make! lol!
If you get them, you should consider splitting the set with me 




  I have the opposite problem as you as I am only interested in the brights.  I think it was @usofjessamerica who mentioned that she was doing this with someone


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 24, 2013)

I love Anarchy. I also bought Catfight and 69. Looking at the colors in the Urban Decay set I could easily talk myself into it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 24, 2013)

Yup! Lol it'll be a team effort to make sure either [@]jenniferrose[/@] or I actually manage to snag it... Hopefully the sale starts at a good time! And by good time I mean an hour of night/morning when one of us is awake!



> If you get them, you should consider splitting the set with meÂ :icon_chee Â  I have the opposite problem as you as I am only interested in the brights. Â I think it was @usofjessamerica Â who mentioned that she was doing this with someone


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 24, 2013)

Ooooh that UD lipset sounds amazing!!! I love brights and lighter colors when it comes to lipstick so I would probably use them all! I'm behind again on this that but to whoever mentioned sending perfume samples or samples out of their stash I think it's a great idea! I plan on going thru my stash and sending some stuff to my SS and I would also be thrrilled to receive some


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yup! Lol it'll be a team effort to make sure either @jenniferrose or I actually manage to snag it... Hopefully the sale starts at a good time! And by good time I mean an hour of night/morning when one of us is awake!
when does this sale start?


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 24, 2013)

After all this talk of the ud revolution lipstick set, I really want it! I don't think I would use the bright colors though so have to decide if it's worth it


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 24, 2013)

You guys have about talked me into the urban decay set if I can get it. I could spilt it up and give some of it to my niece. I finished up my SS shopping today and my craft. Now to write a note and wrap. I think. I keep rearranging things.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  when does this sale start?
No clue. I've been asking around here on MUT and no one has said anything so I'm guessing no one else knows!

If someone on here has some insight as to *when* on black friday this dealio will be up, please let me know!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No clue. I've been asking around here on MUT and no one has said anything so I'm guessing no one else knows!

If someone on here has some insight as to *when* on black friday this dealio will be up, please let me know!
LoL I think I read your other comment wrong. I thought you knew but were talking about it like everyone else knew and I was the only one who didn't know (does that make sense? lol) I hope I can get it before I have to work on black friday. I'm so not looking forward to it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

I would totally be willing to split a set with someone...I'm most interested in the brights, but I would use the others if someone wanted to split and preferred the brights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No clue. I've been asking around here on MUT and no one has said anything so I'm guessing no one else knows!

If someone on here has some insight as to *when* on black friday this dealio will be up, please let me know!
LoL I think I read your other comment wrong. I thought you knew but were talking about it like everyone else knew and I was the only one who didn't know (does that make sense? lol) I hope I can get it before I have to work on black friday. I'm so not looking forward to it.

EVERYONE KNOWS BUT YOU. You weren't supposed to find out like this...I suppose we can delete our "Keep Jane in the dark" group now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ahh I so wish we DID know, I was planning on doing a small amount of shopping at some point in that day and I don't want to miss it!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 24, 2013)

If anyone else wants to split the UD purchase, let me know.  I'm interested in the bright ones!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After all this talk of the ud revolution lipstick set, I really want it! I don't think I would use the bright colors though so have to decide if it's worth it

I'm most interested in the brights if you are interested in splitting a set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 24, 2013)

What is this Urban Decay lip set that you all speak of? Could someone give me a link?


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm most interested in the brights if you are interested in splitting a set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I will PM you!


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 24, 2013)

[@]makeitupasigo[/@]Here's the link posted on the Black Friday thread: http://www.seventeen.com/fashion/blog/black-friday-cyber-monday-sales


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EVERYONE KNOWS BUT YOU. You weren't supposed to find out like this...I suppose we can delete our "Keep Jane in the dark" group now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ahh I so wish we DID know, I was planning on doing a small amount of shopping at some point in that day and I don't want to miss it!!
DARN IT I KNEW IT WAS REAL!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 24, 2013)

Hmm...Next question: To work on a paper I have due in 2 weeks or to work on the finishing touches for my SS gift....


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...Next question: To work on a paper I have due in 2 weeks or to work on the finishing touches for my SS gift....
I'm a procrastination queen. You probably don't wan to ask me... lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Ohhh my goodness, I need to go to bed....I'm super hormonal, my uterus hurts, I want ALL THE CHOCOLATE and I can't stop adding more things to my to-buy list. Being a female is the worst. Does anyone else feel the need to shop when they are experiencing shark week?

For pete's sake, I just cried at a commercial.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhh my goodness, I need to go to bed....I'm super hormonal, my uterus hurts, I want ALL THE CHOCOLATE and I can't stop adding more things to my to-buy list. Being a female is the worst. Does anyone else feel the need to shop when they are experiencing shark week?

For pete's sake, I just cried at a commercial. 
If you come over to my place, I will make you a cup of hot cocoa and feed you cinnamon teddy grahams. That is my solution to life.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

OMG I JUST HIT MY LAST HEART!!! My evolution is complete.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhh my goodness, I need to go to bed....I'm super hormonal, my uterus hurts, I want ALL THE CHOCOLATE and I can't stop adding more things to my to-buy list. Being a female is the worst. Does anyone else feel the need to shop when they are experiencing shark week?

For pete's sake, I just cried at a commercial. 
If you come over to my place, I will make you a cup of hot cocoa and feed you cinnamon teddy grahams. That is my solution to life.

PERFECT. Just keep me away from holiday commercials or chick flicks.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2013)

> Ohhh my goodness, I need to go to bed....I'm super hormonal, my uterus hurts, I want ALL THE CHOCOLATE and I can't stop adding more things to my to-buy list. Being a female is the worst. Does anyone else feel the need to shop when they are experiencing shark week? For pete's sake, I just cried at a commercial.Â


 Commercials can be the absolute worst at times like that for me! Especially anything heart-warming. My other big hormonal thing: I will want to clean and throw everything out. And then I end up watching lots of horror movies because I know those will absolutely not make me cry.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 24, 2013)

I would be interested in splitting the set, but I don't want the brights!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I JUST HIT MY LAST HEART!!! My evolution is complete.
I am a 27 yr old woman and the only thing i could think of was Pokemon.

What?

jannie135 is evolving!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a 27 yr old woman and the only thing i could think of was Pokemon.

What?

jannie135 is evolving!
DEAREUX pressed B to cancel the evolution.

I need to teach her some moves before she can evolve.

Ehehehehehe

But back on topic, I kinda want the UD Lipstick set too, but I'm only interested in the darker/red colors.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 24, 2013)

> DEAREUX pressed B to cancel the evolution. I need to teach her some moves before she can evolve. Ehehehehehe But back on topic, I kinda want the UD Lipstick set too, but I'm only interested in the darker/red colors.


 Beat me to it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I JUST HIT MY LAST HEART!!! My evolution is complete.
I am a 27 yr old woman and the only thing i could think of was Pokemon.

What?

jannie135 is evolving!

Haha, I thought it too!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 25, 2013)

> If you get them, you should consider splitting the set with meÂ :icon_chee Â  I have the opposite problem as you as I am only interested in the brights. Â I think it was @usofjessamerica Â who mentioned that she was doing this with someone


 I might take you up on that!!! I need to look at more swatches. Anyone have any swatches of them to share with me?


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 25, 2013)

Guys. I think about pokemon all the time. And I'm 26 lol


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would be interested in splitting the set, but I don't want the brights!

I want the brights @luckyme502 !! PM me if youre interested in splitting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 25, 2013)

In case my SS was wondering my favorite pokemon is Snorlax. We have so much in common.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 25, 2013)

Since we're on the topic of pokemon, I CANNOT wait to be done with school for the semester so I can finally start playing Pokemon X. I feel like I'm late to join in on the fun though because my fiance has already moved on to Ace Attorney 5 and Super Mario 3d World.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since we're on the topic of pokemon, I CANNOT wait to be done with school for the semester so I can finally start playing Pokemon X. I feel like I'm late to join in on the fun though because my fiance has already moved on to Ace Attorney 5 and Super Mario 3d World.
I got Pokemon X. In October... and so far I only have one badge. I got distracted by reading to play it. lolll


----------



## Deareux (Nov 25, 2013)

I also got pokemon X. Nobody saw me for about 2 days while I played it. Now I'm working on the new Legend of Zelda game.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Anarchy. I also bought Catfight and 69. Looking at the colors in the Urban Decay set I could easily talk myself into it.
I have Anarchy and 69 from Ipsy, Catfight from the Sephora perk and I bought Venom, Naked, obsessed  and lovelight. I also want this set  I may have a lipstick hoarding problem.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 25, 2013)

> Since we're on the topic of pokemon, I CANNOT wait to be done with schoolÂ for the semester so I canÂ finally start playing Pokemon X. I feel like I'm late to join in on the fun though because my fiance has already moved on to Ace Attorney 5 and Super Mario 3d World.


 I had no idea a new Phoenix Wright game was out. &gt;_&lt;. I literally just started playing the old one on the iPad and was considering repurchasing the set in app form because it's so convenient to have that stuff on my iPad. I just can't imagine buying a new ds or hauling it around since my old brick hipster ds obviously won't play the new stuff. Boo! And Pokemon X/Y? Bah, Nintendo.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...Next question: To work on a paper I have due in 2 weeks or to work on the finishing touches for my SS gift....
I'm a procrastination queen. You probably don't wan to ask me... lol

Lol I thought I was the only one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had no idea a new Phoenix Wright game was out. &gt;_&lt;. I literally just started playing the old one on the iPad and was considering repurchasing the set in app form because it's so convenient to have that stuff on my iPad. I just can't imagine buying a new ds or hauling it around since my old brick hipster ds obviously won't play the new stuff. Boo! And Pokemon X/Y? Bah, Nintendo.
I didn't want to phase out of my pink ds because i love it so much, but my fiance got me the animal crossing 3ds xl edition that had the new animal crossing on it, so now there's no looking back. I will say though, the graphics on it are a huge step up and definitely worth it. My fiance was really excited about there being a new Phoenix Wright, even though it's only available via digital download, since US didn't get the last one that came out in Japan. (also the new smash bros came that's coming out is also going to be available for 3ds).


----------



## gemstone (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhh my goodness, I need to go to bed....I'm super hormonal, my uterus hurts, I want ALL THE CHOCOLATE and I can't stop adding more things to my to-buy list. Being a female is the worst. Does anyone else feel the need to shop when they are experiencing shark week?

For pete's sake, I just cried at a commercial. 
TBH both my roommates are super masculine dudes and they are way worse than I am.  One of them always gets FOR REAL weepy whenever "lean on me" by bill withers plays and he is with his friends.  I don't have any song that I get that way about, unless alcohol/breakups, occur of course.  But for him it is seriously every time.  I would also prefer that my hormones make me more likely to cry at dumb stuff than make me super aggro.

PS: Here's a fun fact: I get severe migraines, and my neurologist told me that handling stress quickly and well is a much bigger trigger than stress in general.  I told him that when I get yelled at because of something stupid at work and I get upset, I always chose to cry instead of holding it in because it is such a release AND because I basically work alone so it is not really affecting anyone.  He actually told me that that it  is a good thing to do when it comes to preventing those horrible migraines, and that handling stress well is a bigger trigger than stress in general!  Life can be so weird, huh?


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  TBH both my roommates are super masculine dudes and they are way worse than I am.  One of them always gets FOR REAL weepy whenever "lean on me" by bill withers plays and he is with his friends.  I don't have any song that I get that way about, unless alcohol/breakups, occur of course.  But for him it is seriously every time.  I would also prefer that my hormones make me more likely to cry at dumb stuff than make me super aggro.

PS: Here's a fun fact: I get severe migraines, and my neurologist told me that handling stress quickly and well is a much bigger trigger than stress in general.  I told him that when I get yelled at because of something stupid at work and I get upset, I always chose to cry instead of holding it in because it is such a release AND because I basically work alone so it is not really affecting anyone.  He actually told me that that it  is a good thing to do when it comes to preventing those horrible migraines, and that handling stress well is a bigger trigger than stress in general!  Life can be so weird, huh?

Internet hug for you! I feel your pain; I get awful migraines too. 

I'm a huge crybaby, I was always that weird kid who cried in class because the teacher yelled at the class. Even now, sometimes I lock myself in the bathroom at work and have a good cry. That sounds more pathetic and depressing than it is, but it's just how I deal with stress and I'm probably a little too sensitive for my own good. But you're right, it's a great release and I can move on faster after crying about it.


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 25, 2013)

@gemstone Omg you went to MICA! I just graduated in May! (Sorry for creeping, I just wanted to check out your awesome corgi)


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhh my goodness, I need to go to bed....I'm super hormonal, my uterus hurts, I want ALL THE CHOCOLATE and I can't stop adding more things to my to-buy list. Being a female is the worst. Does anyone else feel the need to shop when they are experiencing shark week?

For pete's sake, I just cried at a commercial.
Shopping cures all ailments in my book.   I do feel better shopping during that time, even better if I have some chocolate while doing so.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I JUST HIT MY LAST HEART!!! My evolution is complete.
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In case my SS was wondering my favorite pokemon is Snorlax. We have so much in common.
Mine is Jigglypuff but my my friends used to call me Pikachu because my cheeks get bright red when I laugh.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Nov 25, 2013)

> I have Anarchy and 69 from Ipsy, Catfight from the Sephora perk and I bought Venom, Naked, obsessed Â and lovelight. I also want this setÂ  I may have a lipstick hoarding problem.


 Naaah hoarding lipsticks is a great thing!! On another note, we had a chance to run to some stores today and I got all excited picking out some German brands for my Santee, didn't even pick anything for me yet. We got to the register and I told the hubby how excited I was to find all this for the Santee and his reply was "I thought I got married so I do not have to spend money on another women!" Hahaha


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Naaah hoarding lipsticks is a great thing!! On another note, we had a chance to run to some stores today and I got all excited picking out some German brands for my Santee, didn't even pick anything for me yet. We got to the register and I told the hubby how excited I was to find all this for the Santee and his reply was "I thought I got married so I do not have to spend money on another women!" Hahaha
Hilarious!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Nov 25, 2013)

So much to catch up on after the weekend!

1. I would be totally fine with anyone checking out a product to make sure it's intact/correct/etc. before mailing it. I can't help but do this myself, because I'd feel pretty horrible if it was gifted and not what was expected!

2. I would love perfume samples!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 25, 2013)

> If anyone else wants to split the UD purchase, let me know. Â I'm interested in the bright ones!


 What comes with this set? And how much is it?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 25, 2013)

@gemstone @secrethoarder  OMG my mom went to MICA!!! She graduated in the mid-70's... I'm so proud of BOTH of you, it's an amazing school!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone else wants to split the UD purchase, let me know.  I'm interested in the bright ones!
What comes with this set? And how much is it? On Black Friday, get a 6-piece bundle of Revolution Lipstick for only $50 (a $132 value). Set includes the following shades: Jilted, F-Bomb, Catfight, Naked, Native and Protest.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On Black Friday, get a 6-piece bundle of Revolution Lipstick for only $50 (a $132 value). Set includes the following shades: Jilted, F-Bomb, Catfight, Naked, Native and Protest.
 
This is the only thing I for sure want on Black Friday! Just have to figure out what time the sale is going to be live..


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what time the Sephora Black Friday sale online starts? I'm sure it's posted somewhere...I'm in the midst of a Boardwalk Empire hangover and I can't find it


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On Black Friday, get a 6-piece bundle of Revolution Lipstick for only $50 (a $132 value). Set includes the following shades: Jilted, F-Bomb, Catfight, Naked, Native and Protest.
 
This is the only thing I for sure want on Black Friday! Just have to figure out what time the sale is going to be live.. 





I don't know when it will go live.  I got to looking a swatches and saw the the first 3 in the list are not as deep/dark as they appear on the Urban Decay website, so I will not be purchasing.  I want the vampy dark colors, but don't want to pay $22 a piece for them.  Oh well.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *secrethoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @gemstone Omg you went to MICA! I just graduated in May! (Sorry for creeping, I just wanted to check out your awesome corgi)


Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @gemstone @secrethoarder  OMG my mom went to MICA!!! She graduated in the mid-70's... I'm so proud of BOTH of you, it's an amazing school!
my boyfriend and all his friends went to MICA!! MICA ftw. you go glenn cocos.


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What comes with this set? And how much is it?


Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On Black Friday, get a 6-piece bundle of Revolution Lipstick for only $50 (a $132 value). Set includes the following shades: Jilted, F-Bomb, Catfight, Naked, Native and Protest.
 
Exactly as ttanner said!


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 25, 2013)

I am hopping on this thread pretty late. But I am done Xmas shopping for my SS!! I hope she loves everything! I tried to stick to the Wishlist, but I wish I could of got her everything. Sadly I could not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

my boyfriend and all his friends went to MICA!! MICA ftw. you go glenn cocos.

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @gemstone @secrethoarder  OMG my mom went to MICA!!! She graduated in the mid-70's... I'm so proud of BOTH of you, it's an amazing school!

Wow! I definitely didn't expect to find so many MICA connections here on MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Anarchy and 69 from Ipsy, Catfight from the Sephora perk and I bought Venom, Naked, obsessed  and lovelight. I also want this set  I may have a lipstick hoarding problem.

I'm in the middle of creating a make up database and I've decided to call my unfortunate tendency to obsess on a shade to the point that I have at least 15 indistinguishable versions of it a passion.   Hoarding brings to mind scary visions of being found at the foot of the stairs partially consumed by my cats

The UD Revolution formula is to die for - it was easy to self regulate because with Urban Decay some of their shades make me look like the Undead.   Venom, Bang and Streak were particularly heinous on me.   F-Bomb is my favorite I carry one in my purse and keep another with my makeup.


----------



## slinka (Nov 25, 2013)

Still waiting on some stuff for my ss in the mail- had I been in ...well, not the middle of nowhere- I would've just drove to go get them lol. Surely they'll be here in time though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 25, 2013)

Some stuff for my SS was delivered! Too bad I'm not home until this weekend...

I'll probably ship their stuff early next week.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 25, 2013)

I somehow managed to *completely forget* about an incoming swap package.  It was a huge surprise to open it and discover a whole stack of UD with a whole lot of purple, which is perfect for me, and for a minute, I thought it was a SeSa package, but then I vaguely recalled setting up a swap at the end of last week.  Duh.  I didn't forget to send my side out, and it's actually showing as delivered already as well.  I just utterly spaced out on the fact that I had this incoming package and its pretty, pretty UD palette that I just want to sit here and look at for the rest of the night.  Yay for completely forgotten incoming swap packages!  They're basically extra bonus packages of awesome!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I somehow managed to *completely forget* about an incoming swap package.  It was a huge surprise to open it and discover a whole stack of UD with a whole lot of purple, which is perfect for me, and for a minute, I thought it was a SeSa package, but then I vaguely recalled setting up a swap at the end of last week.  Duh.  I didn't forget to send my side out, and it's actually showing as delivered already as well.  I just utterly spaced out on the fact that I had this incoming package and its pretty, pretty UD palette that I just want to sit here and look at for the rest of the night.  Yay for completely forgotten incoming swap packages!  They're basically extra bonus packages of awesome!
I love when that happens!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 25, 2013)

Well I'm all wrapped and packaged. Now just off to the post office.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 25, 2013)

So, my Ulta order came in today and one of the gifts for my ss was broken.  Luckily, my local Ulta had one in stock and I went and exchanged it, and then I picked a few more items.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 25, 2013)

OMGGG.  I just got my Nightmare Before Christmas  Fortune Cookie Soap box and everything smells amazing!!

So Dear SS, if you are still shopping and need something else for me, I'd enjoy things from Fortune Cookie Soap! Or if you love smelly good things, check it out for yourself!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMGGG.  I just got my Nightmare Before Christmas  Fortune Cookie Soap box and everything smells amazing!!

So Dear SS, if you are still shopping and need something else for me, I'd enjoy things from Fortune Cookie Soap! Or if you love smelly good things, check it out for yourself! 





Out of all the items from my FC:NBC box, I loved the smell of Sally which is white cotton or white linen smell. So clean. Loved it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Out of all the items from my FC:NBC box, I loved the smell of Sally which is white cotton or white linen smell. So clean. Loved it.

Normally I'm not a fan of clean cotton scents but I actually liked it!  The only one I wasn't too fond of was Jack. Now I just wish I had received my Soap box before collection was released. Do they restock at all?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2013)

@Sheeeeeelby - I asked and was told they'll restock. I didn't care for Oogie Boogie or Sandy Claws.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 26, 2013)

I was away for the weekend with limited internet access and I came home to over 1000 posts behind.  I'm about half way caught up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dear SS,

I don't know who you are but I already love you just for thinking about me!!! I like drug store stuff and crazy stupid little silly extras too.  and food!!!! Local food, food you made for me, your favorite food what ever!!!!  please don't stress and I'm sorry if I'm posting sporadically November has been one heck of a month!  if you need any help feel free to use a little elf.

Love nikki

Dear SStee,

I'm trying to do right by you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />BB messed up my order so your gift won't been sent out for a couple of weeks don't give up hope.  I am loving stalking you and most of the stuff is not from your list but I have my fingers crossed that you will love it.

Love nikki

on another note last week I put together 3 medium flat rate boxes one for my ss one for my nail ss and one for my bestie that I met on mut and sorted my trade list box and unused sample hoards into the 3 boxes based on what they might like so. I'm hoping you love random samples as much as I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  so now i'm just waiting for some orders and black Friday and we should be all set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have Anarchy and 69 from Ipsy, Catfight from the Sephora perk and I bought Venom, Naked, obsessed  and lovelight. I also want this set  I may have a lipstick hoarding problem.
Naaah hoarding lipsticks is a great thing!! On another note, we had a chance to run to some stores today and I got all excited picking out some German brands for my Santee, didn't even pick anything for me yet. We got to the register and I told the hubby how excited I was to find all this for the Santee and his reply was "I thought I got married so I do not have to spend money on another women!" Hahaha Too funny! Now you have to go and get some goodies for yourself.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know what time the Sephora Black Friday sale online starts? I'm sure it's posted somewhere...I'm in the midst of a Boardwalk Empire hangover and I can't find it 





I love that show!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Anarchy and 69 from Ipsy, Catfight from the Sephora perk and I bought Venom, Naked, obsessed  and lovelight. I also want this set  I may have a lipstick hoarding problem.

I'm in the middle of creating a make up database and I've decided to call my unfortunate tendency to obsess on a shade to the point that I have at least 15 indistinguishable versions of it a passion.   Hoarding brings to mind scary visions of being found at the foot of the stairs partially consumed by my cats

The UD Revolution formula is to die for - it was easy to self regulate because with Urban Decay some of their shades make me look like the Undead.   Venom, Bang and Streak were particularly heinous on me.   F-Bomb is my favorite I carry one in my purse and keep another with my makeup.

Every time I look at all my lipsticks i think to myself ok time to stop but its so hard to resist the temptation of a pretty lippie.  I agree I love  the formula, I am dying to try f-bomb and jilted so hopefully I will be able to buy the set.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 26, 2013)

I finished my SS shopping!  Yaaaaaaaaay

Now I have plenty of time to wrap it up so I can ship on the 1st!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 26, 2013)

I just finished compiling a list of stuff to buy for my SS but I'm worried she might have some of the things I'm getting her. Hmmm...


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've noticed on some people had items on their wish list but later on other post mention they brought the item. So I don't know anymore.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2013)

Dear SS: I haven't bought anything off of my own list. I swear. ...not yet at least. Umm. I'm probably getting a FAB set with my BeautySage gift card. I am also gonna try to get the UD lipstick set. If you are very concerned, you can use an elf! But I really haven't bought anything recently -- oh except for whatever random stuff was sitting in my cart during the BB 50shoppingspree which, to be honest was all really boring stuff. Anyway SS I hope you're having fun shopping for me! Xoxox usofjessamerica Dear Santee: While I'm stuck in my office the day before thanksgiving when campus is all cleared out and no one will need my help, I plan on finishing an essay and I also plan on finishing the last touches on your gift. Is the suspense killing you??! I just want everyone to be happy! I'm also resisting the urge to take pictures of everything I'm doing for your gift. Anywho. Have a great day! Xoxox usofjessamerica


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm so excited that its almost the first of December!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 26, 2013)

Ya'll are giving me anxiety as I'm still planning out what to get my Santee! I've seen a few great Black Friday deals that I want to jump on for her, so I probably won't be shipping out until the second week of December (still well before the deadline).  I'm hoping the excitement in the reveal thread will still be going by then!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

> Ya'll are giving me anxiety as I'm still planning out what to get my Santee! I've seen a few great Black Friday deals that I want to jump on for her, so I probably won't be shipping out until the second week of December (still well before the deadline). Â I'm hoping the excitement in the reveal thread will still be going by then!Â


 I'll have you know that my excitement will last through the new year! I love seeing everyone open their present!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 26, 2013)

I am waiting on some items for my SS; hopefully they will be here soon.  With the snowstorm that is predicted tomorrow, and the holiday, I am having a little bit of package anxiety.  NEED PACKAGES NOW! 



Before I spend more money!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just spent some on Kohl's webiste--I love that they opened up their black friday online specials today--with Ebates, free shipping, and $15 in Kohl's cash for every $50, I did quite well!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2013)

I won't be able to ship until next week because my last order won't be here until then! Last year, things were still trickling in until after Christmas. I received my package on New Year's Eve, and I don't think I was the last one.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

I think I have everything for my ss.  I just need to put it all together and decide how I want to wrap it all, which probably won't happen until Sunday. With Thanksgiving and a fence being put up in my backyard on Friday and Saturday, I just know I will not have time until then.  But hopefully, if i get everything done Sunday, I can mail it out on Monday.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm done shopping for my girl!!! I was looking thru last years reveals and it didn't seem like many people posted their gifts. I hope because we have so many people participating this year that lots of us will post our gifts. I want to see all the goodies everyone gets! I am notorious for never wrapping gifts unless its for my children.. but I'm going to try and wrap my girls stuff up nicely. I'm just terrible at wrapping lol. I will probably wait to send out my gift for another week or so just in case I come across anything else that I think she will love.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 26, 2013)

To my Santa: you don't have to worry about me buying anything for myself from my list or make-up &amp; nail polish period! I'm on a strict no-buy until after the holidays because I don't want to spoil anyone's shopping fun. It's better for my pocketbook too. I'm getting excited for the reveals &amp; am happy that everyone is sending their gifts at different times. It makes the fun last all of December!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm waiting until the middle of next week to ship stuff just in case I find anything for my SS on sale for Black Friday. MUST.BUY.ALL.THE..THINGS


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

Also, I'm going to CVS today to pick up some Prilosec before I am down for the count from my IBS. So I may find something fun there to throw in as well.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To my Santa: you don't have to worry about me buying anything for myself from my list or make-up &amp; nail polish period! I'm on a strict no-buy until after the holidays because I don't want to spoil anyone's shopping fun. It's better for my pocketbook too.

I'm getting excited for the reveals &amp; am happy that everyone is sending their gifts at different times. It makes the fun last all of December!
I'm on a strict no-buy for myself until after the holidays too so don't worry secret santas!  It's definitely exciting that the packages will be arriving at different times so we can have weeks of fun with the reveals.  I'm going to be sort of bummed when this is all over lol.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 26, 2013)

I purposefully haven't been buying the things off of my list!  It's taking every bone in my body to not buy this whole UD lip set though.  Maybe I'll talk to my stepmother and see what she says.  I think I need it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

> I purposefully haven't been buying the things off of my list! Â It's taking every bone in my body to not buy this whole UD lip set though. Â Maybe I'll talk to my stepmother and see what she says. Â I think I need it.


 I've been trying so hard not to buy wishlist items as well! I'm so tempted but I haven't gone mad yet.


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been trying so hard not to buy wishlist items as well! I'm so tempted but I haven't gone mad yet.

I'm trying to justify it as "I put that I want berries on my list.. and MOST of these aren't berries..."  I'm just in love with the formula and every time I wear 69 I get so many compliments..  I would cry if I got that whole set probably.  But I really can't.. I'm doing my second installment of my 3/4 sleeve at the end of December which will be another $400.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 26, 2013)

I haven't purchased anything from my wishlist, either..even though I REALLY want to..I'm refraining. Stay strong ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'll have you know that my excitement will last through the new year! I love seeing everyone open their present!


Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won't be able to ship until next week because my last order won't be here until then! Last year, things were still trickling in until after Christmas. I received my package on New Year's Eve, and I don't think I was the last one.


Well that makes me feel better then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

One thing that's helping me not buy my wishlist items is the fact that I'm on a no buy. I get one day for the next month and a half to buy anything and that is Black Friday. I'm really looking forward to receiving my preset from my SS because this is the only present I'll be getting for Christmas. We had a few unexpected expenses come up and so my present is postponed indefinitely. I am so excited and grateful that this Secret Sant exchange as been setup.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 26, 2013)

So excited! I'm almost done shopping but will see what Black Friday holds. I am also waiting until some pics arrive so that I can add a pic of the toddler or similar. I feel like nail ss is harder for me because it is just a bunch of individually wrapped nail polishes and feels random bc I didn't do a particular set of polishes for my nail ss. (One is a DL though.)


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 26, 2013)

> One thing that's helping me not buy my wishlist items is the fact that I'm on a no buy. I get one day for the next month and a half to buy anything and that is Black Friday. I'm really looking forward to receiving my preset from my SS because this is the only present I'll be getting for Christmas. We had a few unexpected expenses come up and so my present is postponed indefinitely. I am so excited and grateful that this Secret Sant exchange as been setup.


 I'm in the same boat. This has been so much fun to shop for!!!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aww man, I found this thread way too late! Sorry to my secret santa that my wish list sucks! I promise I'll be happy with whatever you give me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'll try to continue to update my list over the next few days. 

But this thread is super helpful for stalking who I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm just so excited to be putting everything together--I've been planning and writing notes and I'm just so excited to start shopping and crafting for you!! 

Now on to catch up to the last 100 or so pages ...


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

I had to cut myself off from shopping for my ss, lol (The second I walk into a real store I'll probably pick up even more for her! I know I'm way over the limit, but I just love to give and I really want to make her happy...you never know, maybe this is the only gift she'll get this year or something). But this morning, I got an email as a "reminder" about my cart...I'm pretty sure I checked out all the way through a while back...

Now I gotta check cause I know I went through the credit info and shipping options...ugh. Frustrating since it should be already on its way...I don't want to make my girl wait! At least if the gift does get sent a little later, I know I'm not the only one that had to delay shipping.                 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Hopefully it's a glitch on their part.


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww man, I found this thread way too late! Sorry to my secret santa that my wish list sucks! I promise I'll be happy with whatever you give me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'll try to continue to update my list over the next few days.

But this thread is super helpful for stalking who I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm just so excited to be putting everything together--I've been planning and writing notes and I'm just so excited to start shopping and crafting for you!!

Now on to catch up to the last 100 or so pages ...
Haha, I went to sleep one night and was about 60 pages behind the next morning....I just gave up lol! I only went back to stalk.


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok...so it says "processing" on most of the items, but it would appear that they are paid for as I thought. Just get here already, goodies! I wanna wrap you and sprinkle you with glitter.  ...maybe not the glitter, she might have carpet lol.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

I was thinking of getting the UD lip set or splitting it with someone, but I already have F-Bomb and Protest and 3 of the colors don't interest me at all.  It's a definite pass for me.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2013)

The Ulta order that's been taking FOREVER to get here (I put polish in the order like an idiot) comes today. SS this should be the last of your order!! I can't ship 'til the 6th though. Hubby coming home meant 2 half checks, grrr. So the 6th will be the soonest.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Ulta order that's been taking FOREVER to get here (I put polish in the order like an idiot) comes today. SS this should be the last of your order!! I can't ship 'til the 6th though. Hubby coming home meant 2 half checks, grrr. So the 6th will be the soonest.

I swear Ulta ships on the back of snails.    It takes two or three days for them to actually ship and then it seems like comes as slow as ipsy.


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't purchased anything from my wishlist, either..even though I REALLY want to..I'm refraining. Stay strong ladies!





Oh it's been hard lol, refraining as well.


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

Dear SS- I haven't bought anything on my list! (And trust me, when Amy posted that the royal sugar pigment was *finally* back in stock last week, every part of me wanted to throw money at her and her pigments. I just need that so bad, haha!) Anything I had on my wishlist in my bio that I bought was updated almost immediately, way before anyone was assigned to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So no worries- besides, anything I have on my wishlist is probably something I'd love a dupe of anyways, lol. But seriously, I went on a no-buy a while back so I could save and spoil my girl!

Ughhh I really wanna get these 6 items from Ulta for my girl....but I really, really should stop. I just don't have anyone else really to buy makeup things for- it's so fun! If one of those (the main item) goes on sale, I don't think I could not buy it for her. Just not looking like this specific thing is gonna be on sale for black Friday :/ Guess I'll just have to wait see.


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I swear Ulta ships on the back of snails.    It takes two or three days for them to actually ship and then it seems like comes as slow as ipsy.
this made me laugh..I imagined the snails from Turbo delivering boxes that are strapped to their shells...haha


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear SS- I haven't bought anything on my list! (And trust me, when Amy posted that the royal sugar pigment was *finally* back in stock last week, every part of me wanted to throw money at her and her pigments. I just need that so bad, haha!) Anything I had on my wishlist in my bio that I bought was updated almost immediately, way before anyone was assigned to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So no worries- besides, anything I have on my wishlist is probably something I'd love a dupe of anyways, lol. But seriously, I went on a no-buy a while back so I could save and spoil my girl!

Ughhh I really wanna get these 6 items from Ulta for my girl....but I really, really should stop. I just don't have anyone else really to buy makeup things for- it's so fun! If one of those (the main item) goes on sale, I don't think I could not buy it for her. Just not looking like this specific thing is gonna be on sale for black Friday :/ Guess I'll just have to wait see.
I think not having anyone to buy makeup things for is my problem too.  I just want to keep shopping because it's so fun buying makeup things for someone else.  I keep adding things to carts and then closing browser windows trying to keep myself from buying any more...


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this made me laugh..I imagined the snails from Turbo delivering boxes that are strapped to their shells...haha
It'd probably be faster. I've had two orders placed after get here with time to spare. I'm so glad it's finally here. Next time I'll go to the one down the street, yeesh!


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think not having anyone to buy makeup things for is my problem too.  I just want to keep shopping because it's so fun buying makeup things for someone else.  I keep adding things to carts and then closing browser windows trying to keep myself from buying any more...
haha yes! Although, I just found out that I have a code for 10% off Sephora...so I could get that bigger-ticket item...but I refuse to pay for shipping so I'd *Have* to spend a bit more....lol. Maybe cyber Monday will mean free shipping....I'm not having a hard time closing those windows lol.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 26, 2013)

Dear SS,

I haven't bought anything from my list.  It's been hard. REALLY, REALLY HARD.  But I threw myself into shopping for my SS and Nail SS.  I want to make them as happy as you're going to make me!  (No pressure!  I could open a box with wadded-up newspaper and Silly String and I'd be all like "YAY I GOT A BOX!!!")

I. am. so. EXCITED.  Cannot wait for reveals to start coming in!


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear SS,

I haven't bought anything from my list.  It's been hard. REALLY, REALLY HARD.  But I threw myself into shopping for my SS and Nail SS.  I want to make them as happy as you're going to make me!  (No pressure!  I could open a box with wadded-up newspaper and Silly String and I'd be all like "YAY I GOT A BOX!!!")

I. am. so. EXCITED.  Cannot wait for reveals to start coming in!
^^^How I feel when I get anything that isn't a bill in the mail. =D

Seriously...I order free samples of stuff just so I can get a package to rip open lol. (Well, and the free trial-sized things and k-cups are a plus!)

....One time, when I was like, 15 or 16, Ensure was having a free sample thing, and it was supposed to be one per household....but I figured out a flaw in their system- if you changed the name on the form...or even the capitalization in the address, it didn't realize that it was the same household. Part of me thought I'd just get one, if any- I was only doing it cause I was like, "Wouldn't it be crazy if I actually got like, a hundred free samples? lolz" - Well, the mailman ended up leaving a literal garbage bag-type bag full of ensure at my door. Each sample was a whole bottle...every "anita Bonghit" and "Slinka thunderfuck" and every other crazy name had worked...and I lived off of ensure for quite a while. &lt;/end storytime&gt;


----------



## angienharry (Nov 26, 2013)

Soooo excited. I have good news for my santee..... Ur package will be delivered by Friday!!! I can't wait!!
Priority mail and regular was the same price. So why not do priority!! And it comes with $50 insurance so please let me know if anything comes damaged!! Let's see if I remember how to do a spoiler from my phone...,
[

spoiler

 this is my kitty protecting ur box.



And the ready to ship package.
I am thrilled I got it all to fit in one of those super cute holiday birchboxes. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 26, 2013)

So.... Guess I forgot how to do the spoiler from my iphone...oops!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2013)

NM it was supposed to be delivered today and now it's going to be delivered by PO. NEVER AGAIN ULTA! I guess I'm spoiled by Sephora?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So.... Guess I forgot how to do the spoiler from my iphone...oops!

I gotcha!  You're all spoilered up now!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

> NM it was supposed to be delivered today and now it's going to be delivered by PO. NEVER AGAIN ULTA! I guess I'm spoiled by Sephora?


 Usually my Ulta orders are pretty fast. This last one took longer, but that was because they took four days to process my order. I was annoyed and emailed them and got a canned response. Once they shipped it, I received mine petty fast for shipment containing polish.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2013)

Tomorrow will be a week and a half since ordering a little over a week since shipping. It's really not that bad but I am impatient and comparing it to Sephora or Amazon Prime just makes me antsy lol. I just want to finish packing my Santee's box!


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm a little concerned about the weather here- I live up on a mountain and UPS and fedex won't come up here when the weather is poop, which is often currently. The way things seem to work over here is that everyone just *knows* where packages go and where to get them....and no one tells us. I think there is some old school or something I've heard ups leaves things at...I don't know. Hopefully it'll say on the tracking, or my stuff will just be sent via the PO- cause then at least I know where to find it!

Either way- my girl WILL get ALL of the goodies. I swears it. Come hell or high water, ...or...layers of mud under layers of snow on a mountain battling my minivan of doom.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 26, 2013)

WE MEET AGAIN, MINIVAN OF DOOM


----------



## LadyK (Nov 26, 2013)

I was wondering about trying to get a tracking number to my SS.  If I get one do you think I could use an elf to send it to her?  That way she can watch her box get closer and closer.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering about trying to get a tracking number to my SS.  If I get one do you think I could use an elf to send it to her?  That way she can watch her box get closer and closer.  




I think that is a great idea.  Up the anticipation, just knowing it's on it's way.  I would be excited.

I volunteer to be a tracking number or anything elf.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll volunteer as well, but I won't be able to forward the info until after about 5pm Pacific time weekdays (6pm Mondays and Tuesdays)!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 26, 2013)

The only thing I've bought myself lately makeup-wise was the Glinda palette from UD which is not something that anything I've written would have indicated that I would have wanted.  I just couldn't help it, and it's quite lovely especially for the price.  Iridescent eyeshadows are lovely and there are some nice colors in there.

So I snagged some wrapping things today.  My Santee hasn't indicated any particular thing that would push me towards a theme so I'm thinking ocean themed.  Hopefully she will appreciate my wrapping whimsy,  : D


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't purchased anything from my wishlist, either..even though I REALLY want to..I'm refraining. Stay strong ladies!




Me too and its so hard not to.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One thing that's helping me not buy my wishlist items is the fact that I'm on a no buy. I get one day for the next month and a half to buy anything and that is Black Friday.

I'm really looking forward to receiving my preset from my SS because this is the only present I'll be getting for Christmas. We had a few unexpected expenses come up and so my present is postponed indefinitely. I am so excited and grateful that this Secret Sant exchange as been setup.
Sorry to hear that hope you get an amazing gift from your SS.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo excited. I have good news for my santee..... Ur package will be delivered by Friday!!! I can't wait!!
Priority mail and regular was the same price. So why not do priority!! And it comes with $50 insurance so please let me know if anything comes damaged!! Let's see if I remember how to do a spoiler from my phone...,
[

spoiler

 this is my kitty protecting ur box.



And the ready to ship package.
I am thrilled I got it all to fit in one of those super cute holiday birchboxes. Merry Christmas everyone!!

That's so cute guard kitty!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear that hope you get an amazing gift from your SS.
Thanks dear. I swear, I AM murphy's law. Whatever could go wrong in my life, could go wrong. This always happens during the holiday's. Oh well, I should set up an emergency fund specifically for the holiday's because something unexpected is bound to happen.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

Dear Sweet SS,

Let me first start by saying that I love you and thank you! I know I haven't received my package yet but I just want you to know that I appreciate all of your hard work and for thinking about me at all. I also realize that we have never met and that might make this difficult but I feel as if this will create an amazing bond between us. That might sound completely cheesy but whatever, I am being honest. Also, I hope that you enjoyed shopping for me, that it wasn't too hard to read for my biography wishlist and profile, and just know that whatever you get me, I am going to be forever thankful for.

-Ace OUT!


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

Btw- I'll be an elf for anyone who may need one in these coming days!


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 26, 2013)

> I'm a little concerned about the weather here- I live up on a mountain and UPS and fedex won't come up here when the weather is poop, which is often currently. The way things seem to work over here is that everyone just *knows* where packages go and where to get them....and no one tells us. I think there is some old school or somethingÂ I've heard ups leaves things at...I don't know.Â Hopefully it'll say on the tracking, or my stuff will just be sent via the PO- cause then at least I know where to find it! Either way- my girl WILL get ALL of the goodies. I swears it. Come hell or high water, ...or...layers of mud under layers of snow on a mountain battling my minivan of doom.


 I mean this in the best way. I cannot picture you in a minivan.


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering about trying to get a tracking number to my SS.  If I get one do you think I could use an elf to send it to her?  That way she can watch her box get closer and closer.  





I think this is a great idea! I can be an elf if anyone needs one


----------



## slinka (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I mean this in the best way. I cannot picture you in a minivan.
I take that as a very high compliment, lol. Wanna see what I drove from age 17-23?
This bad boy:
 




Yep. For about a year, the back tire wobbled, making for all sort of fun driving adventures! The trunk was held closed (Well, it didn't actually close, but I got it as close to closed as I could) with a shoestring, and then some jerk cut it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I upgraded to Velcro! Above that tire and the gas tanky thing, I sawed off part of the body so I could drive/fill the tank. It sounded like a singing whale as I drove, as it was technically totaled (so my mechanic brother says) and the trunk moving would cause the sounds and additional creaking. Also- that's the light of a trailor that is rigged to the back, as the original one obviously was no longer functional. Oh...and that back door didn't open....I didn't want it  to open, since ...well, the trunk at one point wouldn't open after the crash, and you can see how well it went when it DID open, lol.
I drew all up on the inside dash everywhere...one perk to not having to worry about the resell value of your car anymore haha.
Points for style and creativity, if I do say so myself.

And yes, that's a skydive spaceland sticker, I had 3 on there at one point, along with my rainbow gay-pride/equal rights bumper sticker (Keep in mind, I lived in the not-so-tolerant part of texas.) lol. I'm a bag of adventures, I am.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll be a tracking elf or an elf elf if need be. Just holla!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 26, 2013)

My final SS package came today! I almost have everything wrapped up and ready to go, but I will still wait until early next week to send if off- in case I find anything this weekend I want to add to the package


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 26, 2013)

> Dear Sweet SS, Let me first start by saying that I love you and thank you! I know I haven't received my package yet but I just want you to know that I appreciate all of your hard work and for thinking about me at all. I also realize that we have never met and that might make this difficult but I feel as if this will create an amazing bond between us. That might sound completely cheesy but whatever, I am being honest. Also, I hope that you enjoyed shopping for me, that it wasn't too hard to read for my biography wishlist and profile, and just know that whatever you get me, I am going to be forever thankful for. -Ace OUT!


 I totally just teared up reading this..


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

[@]Tiffany27la[/@] awwwww, sweetheart, that was totally not my intention. I just really want my SS to know how appreciated they are. I'm definitely going to cry when I get my box. I didn't think this would be my only present this year, but I don't really care. I'm so happy to share the joy with all of you and it's incredibly touching that others have put so much of their time into making someone else's day. This has been an amazing experience thus far and I look forward to seeing everyone's reveals.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 26, 2013)

I also apologize for all of the typo's and spelling errors on my post. I'm on my phone and its been a long day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I totally just teared up reading this..
Me too.  That's why I'm sending kleenex to my santee and just opened a new kleenex box here.


----------



## Last Contrast (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to cut myself off from shopping for my ss, lol (The second I walk into a real store I'll probably pick up even more for her! I know I'm way over the limit, but I just love to give and I really want to make her happy...*you never know, maybe this is the only gift she'll get this year or something*). But this morning, I got an email as a "reminder" about my cart...I'm pretty sure I checked out all the way through a while back...

Now I gotta check cause I know I went through the credit info and shipping options...ugh. Frustrating since it should be already on its way...I don't want to make my girl wait! At least if the gift does get sent a little later, I know I'm not the only one that had to delay shipping.                 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Hopefully it's a glitch on their part.

haha - It won't be the only gift I get but it will be the best surprise. I buy my own from the family and my husband as official gift buyer in the house and last year my inlaws got me... one of those fake rocks you put in the yard to keep spare keys in. It was weird. I don't lose my keys.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 26, 2013)

Today was just not my day, so while I was running errands and picking up packaging for my SS gift I came across this:





How did I not know a Hello Kitty Snuggie existed?!!!  This totally perked up my night!  And I was good and only bought blah things like groceries despite lusting over that dang Maybelline elixir mascara with the clear top and silver base (I am fasinated by the fact you can see the whole lipstick throuhg the tube!) and the Sally Hansen ombre set which was pink and only $5.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today was just not my day, so while I was running errands and picking up packaging for my SS gift I came across this:





How did I not know a Hello Kitty Snuggie existed?!!!  This totally perked up my night!  And I was good and only bought blah things like groceries despite lusting over that dang Maybelline elixir mascara with the clear top and silver base (I am fasinated by the fact you can see the whole lipstick throuhg the tube!) and the Sally Hansen ombre set which was pink and only $5.
Gah!  I WANT THIS!  Between my obsession with everything Sanrio and my love of polarfleece, this is MADE FOR ME.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah!  I WANT THIS!  Between my obsession with everything Sanrio and my love of polarfleece, this is MADE FOR ME.  
Haha I know right?!  $14.99 at Walgreens!  I was soo tempted to buy but resisted!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha I know right?!  $14.99 at Walgreens!  I was soo tempted to buy but resisted!
Golly, it looks like I'll be stopping at Walgreens on my way home from work tomorrow.  I wonder how that happened.

(I also wonder how this evening has felt at least two hours later than it actually is ever since i got home from work.  I was *sure* it was after 9pm a couple of hours ago, and it was barely 6:30.  Screw it.  I'm going to bed.  If I wake up early enough, I may even stop at Walgreens on the way *to* work.  I take the bus, so stopping somewhere on the way to work is usually out of the question, but I frequently stop on the way home depending on which bus I end up catching.)


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

> Today was just not my day, so while I was running errands and picking up packaging for my SS gift I came across this:
> 
> How did I not know a Hello Kitty Snuggie existed?!!! Â This totally perked up my night! Â And I was good and only bought blah things like groceries despite lusting over that dang Maybelline elixir mascara with the clear top and silver base (I am fasinated by the fact you can see the whole lipstick throuhg the tube!) and the Sally Hansen ombre set which was pink and only $5.


 I'm not a Hello Kitty fan, but I was at Walgreen's yesterday eyeing up the blue Sally Hanson ombre set!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 26, 2013)

I will also be an elf! As long as a get to wear a hat...


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 27, 2013)

> Golly, it looks like I'll be stopping at Walgreens on my way home from work tomorrow. Â I wonder how that happened. (I also wonder how this evening has felt at leastÂ two hours later than it actually is ever since i got home from work. Â I was *sure* it was after 9pm a couple of hours ago, and it was barely 6:30. Â Screw it. Â I'm going to bed. Â If I wake up early enough, I may even stop at Walgreens on the way *to* work. Â I take the bus, so stopping somewhere on the way to work is usually out of the question, but I frequently stop on the way home depending on which bus I end up catching.)


 I can never stop anywhere on the way to work or home from work because I take my two puppies to work with me. The only errand I will run is to get gas with them in the car.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not a Hello Kitty fan, but I was at Walgreen's yesterday eyeing up the blue Sally Hanson ombre set!
They are such a great deal at $5!  I have never tried Sally Hansen polishes so I have a feeling I will pick them up!  If you get the blue let me know how you like it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Golly, it looks like I'll be stopping at Walgreens on my way home from work tomorrow.  I wonder how that happened.

(I also wonder how this evening has felt at least two hours later than it actually is ever since i got home from work.  I was *sure* it was after 9pm a couple of hours ago, and it was barely 6:30.  Screw it.  I'm going to bed.  If I wake up early enough, I may even stop at Walgreens on the way *to* work.  I take the bus, so stopping somewhere on the way to work is usually out of the question, but I frequently stop on the way home depending on which bus I end up catching.)
Ugh that is the worst!  This getting pitch midnight black at 5:30 thing is not cool!  The best thing about Walgreens (the one by me but I think most in general) is they are open 24/7.  I had a last minute urge to make pumpkin cheesecake for Thursday so I may venture back out tonight to pick up ingredients and if my car happens to go to Walgreens and I happen to get a HK snuggie then so be it!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

could i get an internet hug? I had a bad day.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

could i get an internet hug? I had a bad day.






 Consider yourself hugged.


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

could i get an internet hug? I had a bad day.




It'll get better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

Ty guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ty guys




You are welcome!  Just think soon you will have a personally curated secret santa gift in your hands!

And I hope what ever is bad is something that can be worked through.  Just let us know if you need to "talk."


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 27, 2013)

I haven't bought anything off my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm seriously considering the UD lippie set, but I figure that should be safe as it isn't even remotely in the price range for SS.  Dear SS - you're the bomb, thanks so much for everything you're doing. I am so hoping you've been active on the list, but even if you haven't, I hope you've been reading and enjoying the fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dear Santee - I glazed your makeup brush holder last night.  It will probably be the hold up with getting your box out, it's on glaze cart 8, so I've probably got about 2 weeks before I get it back. I hope you'll think it will be worth it though!  I based it on a half sphere, inspired by the back half of this:

http://www.amazon.com/US-Acrylic-LLC-5910-Organizer/dp/B001B0YMB6/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1385531714&amp;sr=8-13&amp;keywords=makeup+brush+holder

I hope you like it!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

> I haven't bought anything off my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm seriously considering the UD lippie set, but I figure that should be safe as it isn't even remotely in the price range for SS. Â Dear SS - you're the bomb, thanks so much for everything you're doing. I am so hoping you've been active on the list, but even if you haven't, I hope you've been reading and enjoying the fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dear Santee - I glazed your makeup brush holder last night. Â It will probably be the hold up with getting your box out, it's on glaze cart 8, so I've probably got about 2 weeks before I get it back. I hope you'll think it will be worth it though! Â I based it on a half sphere, inspired by the back half of this: http://www.amazon.com/US-Acrylic-LLC-5910-Organizer/dp/B001B0YMB6/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1385531714&amp;sr=8-13&amp;keywords=makeup+brush+holder I hope you like it!


 That is uhmaazing! Dang girl, you got mad skills!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is uhmaazing! Dang girl, you got mad skills!
Thanks! I'll take a pic once it's done and share with spoilers so I don't ruin any surprises.   I hope it turns out!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 27, 2013)

Getty so antsy for all my stuff to get here! Last item should arrive on Friday, so I figure I'll spend the weekend wrapping it all pretty &amp; mail it out on Monday! 

Also getting REALLY curious who my SS is 



 Every time I see a post I think 'Hmmm I wonder if she's talking about me!'


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

> Getty so antsy for all my stuff to get here! Last item should arrive on Friday, so I figure I'll spend the weekend wrapping it all pretty &amp; mail it out on Monday!Â  Also getting REALLY curious who my SS isÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Every time I see a post I think 'Hmmm I wonder if she's talking about me!'


 So do I until they say something like she doesn't post often. Then I just mentally check them off the list.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ^^^How I feel when I get anything that isn't a bill in the mail. =D

Seriously...I order free samples of stuff just so I can get a package to rip open lol. (Well, and the free trial-sized things and k-cups are a plus!)

....One time, when I was like, 15 or 16, Ensure was having a free sample thing, and it was supposed to be one per household....but I figured out a flaw in their system- if you changed the name on the form...or even the capitalization in the address, it didn't realize that it was the same household. Part of me thought I'd just get one, if any- I was only doing it cause I was like, "Wouldn't it be crazy if I actually got like, a hundred free samples? lolz" - Well, the mailman ended up leaving a literal garbage bag-type bag full of ensure at my door. Each sample was a whole bottle...every "anita Bonghit" and "Slinka thunderfuck" and every other crazy name had worked...and I lived off of ensure for quite a while. &lt;/end storytime&gt;
Your story made me laugh!  I have gone sample crazy as well but never to that extreme


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today was just not my day, so while I was running errands and picking up packaging for my SS gift I came across this:





How did I not know a Hello Kitty Snuggie existed?!!!  This totally perked up my night!  And I was good and only bought blah things like groceries despite lusting over that dang Maybelline elixir mascara with the clear top and silver base (I am fasinated by the fact you can see the whole lipstick throuhg the tube!) and the Sally Hansen ombre set which was pink and only $5.
That looks awesome!  I think i need this in my life.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear that hope you get an amazing gift from your SS.
Thanks dear. I swear, I AM murphy's law. Whatever could go wrong in my life, could go wrong. This always happens during the holiday's. Oh well, I should set up an emergency fund specifically for the holiday's because something unexpected is bound to happen.

I know where your coming from because the same thing happens to me its usually the hard way for me. Hope things start looking up for you soon!


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I'm done shopping except for food for my ss....  I had the mall adventure... after going to both sephoras (regular and the one in side JCP) which btw the girls in the JCP one were way super nice and they had a better selection of clearance stuff...  I ended up losing my car keys at the mall.  the mall is over an hour away from my house.  so I spent the better part of 2 hours tracing and retracing my steps asking everyone along the way if keys had been turned in.  finally I found them in macys where I stopped to use the rest room on my way out I must have left them when I washed my hands and by the time I checked back in the rest room the first time they had already been turned in....  Sigh....  But I also had a productive trip to ulta and saved tons at both stores on both my ss and some for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just hope and pray you guys like it.    

On another note.... with finishing up my gift what is your favorite Disney character?  (putting this out to everyone hoping my ss answers)


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I mean this in the best way. I cannot picture you in a minivan.
I take that as a very high compliment, lol. Wanna see what I drove from age 17-23?
This bad boy:
 




Yep. For about a year, the back tire wobbled, making for all sort of fun driving adventures! The trunk was held closed (Well, it didn't actually close, but I got it as close to closed as I could) with a shoestring, and then some jerk cut it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I upgraded to Velcro! Above that tire and the gas tanky thing, I sawed off part of the body so I could drive/fill the tank. It sounded like a singing whale as I drove, as it was technically totaled (so my mechanic brother says) and the trunk moving would cause the sounds and additional creaking. Also- that's the light of a trailor that is rigged to the back, as the original one obviously was no longer functional. Oh...and that back door didn't open....I didn't want it  to open, since ...well, the trunk at one point wouldn't open after the crash, and you can see how well it went when it DID open, lol.
I drew all up on the inside dash everywhere...one perk to not having to worry about the resell value of your car anymore haha.
Points for style and creativity, if I do say so myself.

And yes, that's a skydive spaceland sticker, I had 3 on there at one point, along with my rainbow gay-pride/equal rights bumper sticker (Keep in mind, I lived in the not-so-tolerant part of texas.) lol. I'm a bag of adventures, I am.

Wow you certainly liked to live dangerously!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'll be a tracking elf or an elf elf if need be. Just holla!
I want to be an elf too!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
On another note.... with finishing up my gift what is your favorite Disney character?  (putting this out to everyone hoping my ss answers)
ALL OF THEM. 

For real though, Alice will always be my favorite.





Favorite villian=Maleficent, hands down.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm done shopping except for food for my ss....  I had the mall adventure... after going to both sephoras (regular and the one in side JCP) which btw the girls in the JCP one were way super nice and they had a better selection of clearance stuff...  I ended up losing my car keys at the mall.  the mall is over an hour away from my house.  so I spent the better part of 2 hours tracing and retracing my steps asking everyone along the way if keys had been turned in.  finally I found them in macys where I stopped to use the rest room on my way out I must have left them when I washed my hands and by the time I checked back in the rest room the first time they had already been turned in....  Sigh....  But I also had a productive trip to ulta and saved tons at both stores on both my ss and some for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just hope and pray you guys like it.    

On another note.... with finishing up my gift what is your favorite Disney character?  (putting this out to everyone hoping my ss answers)
Mine is Belle from Beauty and the Beast!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today was just not my day, so while I was running errands and picking up packaging for my SS gift I came across this:





How did I not know a Hello Kitty Snuggie existed?!!!  This totally perked up my night!  And I was good and only bought blah things like groceries despite lusting over that dang Maybelline elixir mascara with the clear top and silver base (I am fasinated by the fact you can see the whole lipstick throuhg the tube!) and the Sally Hansen ombre set which was pink and only $5.
So cute!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

could i get an internet hug? I had a bad day.
Hope your day starts looking up!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't bought anything off my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm seriously considering the UD lippie set, but I figure that should be safe as it isn't even remotely in the price range for SS.  Dear SS - you're the bomb, thanks so much for everything you're doing. I am so hoping you've been active on the list, but even if you haven't, I hope you've been reading and enjoying the fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dear Santee - I glazed your makeup brush holder last night.  It will probably be the hold up with getting your box out, it's on glaze cart 8, so I've probably got about 2 weeks before I get it back. I hope you'll think it will be worth it though!  I based it on a half sphere, inspired by the back half of this:

http://www.amazon.com/US-Acrylic-LLC-5910-Organizer/dp/B001B0YMB6/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1385531714&amp;sr=8-13&amp;keywords=makeup+brush+holder

I hope you like it!



 im sure your SS will love it .


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Getty so antsy for all my stuff to get here! Last item should arrive on Friday, so I figure I'll spend the weekend wrapping it all pretty &amp; mail it out on Monday!

Also getting REALLY curious who my SS is 



 Every time I see a post I think 'Hmmm I wonder if she's talking about me!'
I do the same thing!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm done shopping except for food for my ss....  I had the mall adventure... after going to both sephoras (regular and the one in side JCP) which btw the girls in the JCP one were way super nice and they had a better selection of clearance stuff...  I ended up losing my car keys at the mall.  the mall is over an hour away from my house.  so I spent the better part of 2 hours tracing and retracing my steps asking everyone along the way if keys had been turned in.  finally I found them in macys where I stopped to use the rest room on my way out I must have left them when I washed my hands and by the time I checked back in the rest room the first time they had already been turned in....  Sigh....  But I also had a productive trip to ulta and saved tons at both stores on both my ss and some for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just hope and pray you guys like it.   

On another note.... with finishing up my gift what is your favorite Disney character?  (putting this out to everyone hoping my ss answers)
Glad you found your car keys! Just in case  I have two Disney favorites Cinderella and Minnie Mouse.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 27, 2013)

I LOVE MULAN AND BELLE! And I love the lanterns from Tangled and the 20's fashion in the Frog Princess movie. The last two are just random facts lol...

I want to ask a question out loud so that maybe my SS will answer too-

I want to send some goodies, are you allergic to anything??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE MULAN AND BELLE! And I love the lanterns from Tangled and the 20's fashion in the Frog Princess movie. The last two are just random facts lol...

I want to ask a question out loud so that maybe my SS will answer too-

I want to send some goodies, are you allergic to anything?? 
I'm allergic to lemon scented cleaning products... I sincerely hope no one would send me any sort of baked good/candy containing that, but I suppose you never know!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not allergic to anything! Bring on the foodies! As for Disney characters, my kitchen &amp; living room is completely decorated in Mickey Mouse. But if we are going for princesses I'd definitely say Belle. When I was interning as a disney imagineer back when CA Adventure was being built I got offered a job as parade Belle (unfortunately had to turn it down - biggest regret of my life - due to it not paying enough to survive &amp; being a poor college student working 3 jobs already &amp; interning for free.). But since then I've always adored Belle. (I wish I could go back in time &amp; be parade belle even if just for a summer)


----------



## angienharry (Nov 27, 2013)

> On another note.... with finishing up my gift what is your favorite Disney character?Â  (putting this out to everyone hoping my ss answers)


 I like them all really. But if I HAD to pick one. I'd go with Cinderella.


> I want to ask a question out loud so that maybe my SS will answer too- I want to send some goodies, are you allergic to anything??Â


 Nope no allergies. I don't like coconut though


----------



## HHummel (Nov 27, 2013)

I've probably been terribly inactive for my secret Santa. How do I catch up?


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm not allergic to any food, only latex and rubber.

My favorite princess is Sleeping Beauty.

I have too many favorite characters, but Penny and Bianca from The Rescuers, Duchess in Aristocats, and Baloo from the Jungle Book.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

It's so hard for me to pick a favorite Disney character!! Snow White...? Uhmmm...yes. Snow White. definitely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eta: I don't have any allergies!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 27, 2013)

My fave princess is Cinderella! But I also like Ariel too. And I'm not allergic to anything


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 27, 2013)

@tweakabell Hugs!  





@slinka LOVE that car!  I had a similar first car, it was a teeny little Mazda hatchback that was seriously crumpled down one side that I bought for $50.  I named it Origami and drove it for years, until I got pregnant with my first kidlet!

@nikkimouse I'm sorry you had a crazy mall experience!  But YAY for finding your keys!  Also, my favorite princess is Belle.  I want her library!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

My favorite Disney Princess would be Belle or Snow White. I am more a fan of The Beast than any of the princesses though. Hahaha. Not allergic to anything but I tend to stay away from dairy products like cheese, yogurt and ice cream.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 27, 2013)

I was never into Disney princesses. I did like Pinocchio growing up for some reason... But I kinda skipped the Disney Princess phase in childhood and adulthood. I never really understood the fascination lol (I'm gonna go hide now)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

> I was never into Disney princesses. I did like Pinocchio growing up for some reason... But I kinda skipped the Disney Princess phase in childhood and adulthood. I never really understood the fascination lol (I'm gonna go hide now)


 Everyone, grab your pitchforks!!!!! JK JK, I really only started to enjoy Disney princess stuff as an adult because my 3 year old daughter loves to watch movies. Though she's more of a fan of Harry Potter and The Avengers, occasionally she will ask to watch Brave. I think she relates to Merida because they both have crazy curly hair.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Hahaha, totally quoted you wrong. Whatever, no coffee, early mornings and late nights don't mix well for this mama.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 27, 2013)

I never meant the question to be princess specific  I'm just going to Disney next week and was looking to pick up one last thing (Yeah right). 

As for me ummm yeah Disney = your fine I will love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   but specifically I like sleeping beauty, Merida, Rapunzel, and Minnie mouse

Actually the way I had to identify my keys to the mean lady from macys that was annoyed that I only used their rest room was because I have my key chain that has a girl holding a mickey balloon and it has my name. she made me show ID to prove it was my name...


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 27, 2013)

> I've probably been terribly inactive for my secret Santa. How do I catch up?


 There is a questionnaire list somewhere. Or just jump right in. As fast as this thread moves there will be another topic come up soon where everyone can learn a little bit about you.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 27, 2013)

> I never meant the question to be princess specificÂ  I'm just going to Disney next week and was looking to pick up one last thing (Yeah right).Â  As for me ummm yeah Disney = your fine I will love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â  but specifically I like sleeping beauty, Merida, Rapunzel, andÂ Minnie mouse Actually the way I had to identify my keys to the mean lady from macys that was annoyed that I only used their rest room was because I have my key chain that has a girl holding a mickey balloon and it has my name. she made me show ID to prove it was my name...


 She's definitely seems mean! Making you show ID seems a bit excessive. I'm glad you found them though. I lost keys in a mall once and it's such a frustrating feeling. I like most Disney characters. Not a fan of Alice, Peter Pan or Rupuntzel. Cinderella was my favorite princess growing up. Still love Minnie Mouse. Have a blast at Disney! I went a couple years ago at exactly this time and its fabulous. You don't have to deal with crowds like at Christmas but everything is decorated and it really puts you in the holiday spirit. Something about Disney always feels magical to me but its even better this time of year.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I never meant the question to be princess specific  I'm just going to Disney next week and was looking to pick up one last thing (Yeah right). 

As for me ummm yeah Disney = your fine I will love it



   but specifically I like sleeping beauty, Merida, Rapunzel, and Minnie mouse


Actually the way I had to identify my keys to the mean lady from macys that was annoyed that I only used their rest room was because I have my key chain that has a girl holding a mickey balloon and it has my name. she made me show ID to prove it was my name...

She's definitely seems mean! Making you show ID seems a bit excessive. I'm glad you found them though. I lost keys in a mall once and it's such a frustrating feeling.

I like most Disney characters. Not a fan of Alice, Peter Pan or Rupuntzel. Cinderella was my favorite princess growing up. Still love Minnie Mouse. Have a blast at Disney! I went a couple years ago at exactly this time and its fabulous. You don't have to deal with crowds like at Christmas but everything is decorated and it really puts you in the holiday spirit. Something about Disney always feels magical to me but its even better this time of year. Oh I know I love going to Disney my big splurge this year for getting a full time position at work was season passes. and one of the things I promised my self I would do is see NPH do the candle light processional at epcot and he will be there 12/2 and 12/3 I'm getting so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and all I plan to do all day is wait in the line to get into the theater.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 27, 2013)

> Oh I know I love going to Disney my big splurge this year for getting a full time position at work was season passes. and one of the things I promised my self I would do is see NPH do the candle light processional at epcot and he will be there 12/2 and 12/3 I'm getting so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  and all I plan to do all day is wait in the line to get into the theater.


 So jealous you're going to see NPH do candlelight processional!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 27, 2013)

> Oh I know I love going to Disney my big splurge this year for getting a full time position at work was season passes. and one of the things I promised my self I would do is see NPH do the candle light processional at epcot and he will be there 12/2 and 12/3 I'm getting so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  and all I plan to do all day is wait in the line to get into the theater.


 Outrageously jealous. Please take lots of pictures so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm actually not a Disney fan, lol. I'm like the only person on the planet. Although, I guess I like Alice. I really wanted this beautiful hardcover (I believe the cover was pink and black with gold) of the story and I ordered it on amazon- but the seller was a dud so I never got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the Alice in the madness returns game. Also- as for baked goods- not allergic to anything (nor is anyone in my house) but I follow a vegan diet, but my family is only vegan by association (I'm the cook) and will eat anything I put in front of their faces lmao. So, if you made something not-so-vegan friendly, no worries! That just means my family gets a treat and I get a break from baking (which is a treat in and of itself)! And thanks [@]magicalmom[/@]! I LOVE your old car's name lol. I just called mine random curse words and/or "the cavvy"


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

I am so going to the store this morning to buy my SS a jar of cookie butter. Always having a jar on hand should be necessary for existence. The end.


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

> I am so going to the store this morning to buy my SS a jar of cookie butter. Always having a jar on hand should be necessary for existence. The end.


 I'm convinced cookie butter is the root of all evil. Delicious, delicious evil. I mean...for some reason the whole jar tries to jump into your mouth straight out the jar, and you'll be all like, "no! No cookie butter! Back!" But it doesn't listen. It doesn't care. And then the whole jar is gone and then sadness happens. Lol.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 27, 2013)

My favorite Disney princess was Pocahontas until Tiana came along. Mulan is my third favorite.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

> I am so going to the store this morning to buy my SS a jar of cookie butter. Always having a jar on hand should be necessary for existence. The end.


 Have you seen the cookie butter/Nutella combo at Trader Joe's? ETA: My favorite character -- Disney or not -- is Alice. Period.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so going to the store this morning to buy my SS a jar of cookie butter. Always having a jar on hand should be necessary for existence. The end.
I've never heard of cookie butter.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you seen the cookie butter/Nutella combo at Trader Joe's?
No, I have not! But I apparently am some kind of evil genius because I have already perfected nutella/cookie butter toast!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never heard of cookie butter.
SOMEONE SEND THIS GIRL A DAMN JAR!!!!!


----------



## klg534 (Nov 27, 2013)

What exactly is cookie butter?


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

> I've never heard of cookie butter.


 It's the work of the devil But seriously, it's delicious. You haven't lived until you've eaten it lol. I think Walmart might have the ...is it biscoff? That kind. If you don't have a Trader joes around.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 27, 2013)

> I've never heard of cookie butter.


 I've heard of it but don't know what it is. I like cookies &amp; butter though, so I can only assume it's delicious.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm convinced cookie butter is the root of all evil. Delicious, delicious evil.
I mean...for some reason the whole jar tries to jump into your mouth straight out the jar, and you'll be all like, "no! No cookie butter! Back!" But it doesn't listen. It doesn't care. And then the whole jar is gone and then sadness happens. Lol.
It is so amazing. Mine has a tendency to get all over my face when I devour gracefully eat it off of a spoon. Its amazing because my spoon somehow refills itself.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What exactly is cookie butter?
It is made from those yummy Biscoff cookies that you get on the plane. I have always had a tendency to hoard them whenever I am on a flight, the fact that they have made it into a "butter" has changed my life.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 27, 2013)

I have been wanting to try cookie butter, but I think I will pack on 20lbs by looking at it. Right now I am feeling like I just put on about 250lbs since I have three huge dogs on me--the snowstorm means I do not have to go to work! I do not think I have watched anything Disney since I was a kid--maybe the Little Mermaid? I did hear that their new movie is supposed to have female characters who have to solve their own issues, so I might just have to watch it when it comes out on DVD. I think I would have to vote for one of the 101 Dalmations (or all of them). I have always been a huge animal lover. Funny story, when I was a child we moved a lot, and every school had to show one of those horrid movies where dogs die-these would make me so distraught that my parents had to start picking me up from school on those days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 27, 2013)

My sister likes to buy cookie butter and eat it with the cookies that cookie butter was derived from. Redundant? Yes. Delicious? Yes! I don't like ginger snaps though. Or ginger.


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

> My sister likes to buy cookie butter and eat it with the cookies that cookie butter was derived from. Redundant? Yes. Delicious? Yes! I don't like ginger snaps though. Or ginger.


 What if you covered a ginger snap in cookie butter? =p I feel like there's nothing cookie butter can't magically make better, except maybe losing weight lol.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 27, 2013)

> I've probably been terribly inactive for my secret Santa. How do I catch up?


 I think you just jump in. Post whatever you think will be relevant and even irrelevant stuff too, lol. I think we are all over the place just having fun but giving our SS some insights.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

> What if you covered a ginger snap in cookie butter? I feel like there's nothing cookie butter can't magically make better, except maybe losing weight lol.


 I covered an Oreo in cookie butter the other day. Then I gained 15 pounds and wound up with no more Oreos.


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

> I covered an Oreo in cookie butter the other day. Then I gained 15 pounds and wound up with no more Oreos.


 Oh myyy. That sounds like ...heaven. Lol.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 27, 2013)

> I covered an Oreo in cookie butter the other day. Then I gained 15 pounds and wound up with no more Oreos.


 Ah ha! You have confirmed my hypothesis...although, further study and peer review are always valuable!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 27, 2013)

@KellyKaye I LOVE biscoff cookies. I would love love love to get some. It's been so long since I had any.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

I think of this thread as the giddy goofball thread. Don't worry about catching up! If you don't have a list already, check out some of the lists in signatures for some of the questions Santas have been asking and answer those. And whoo! Early release today! I get off work at 2pm! I might chance the downtown Target for Crispix and potato sticks so I can make more snack mix tonight. I will be staying home, watching bad horror movies, and eating junk all day tomorrow, and I have almost devoured all of the snack mix I made on Sunday that was supposed to be for tomorrow. Oops. ETA: I might have to have some ice cream with cookie butter tomorrow. Or tonight.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was never into Disney princesses. I did like Pinocchio growing up for some reason... But I kinda skipped the Disney Princess phase in childhood and adulthood. I never really understood the fascination lol (I'm gonna go hide now)


Glad I'm not alone! Now, some finding nemo -- I'm all over that shit.


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

Haha, I second [@]meaganola[/@]. I mean, last night I posted my old beat up cavalier, and this morning I'm dreaming/posting about cookie butter. You're better off just stealing a survey for your signature/list and joining in on our crazy thread on the last page about whatever randomness we're talking about lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah, don't mind us over here, just a couple dozen loonies who will talk about anything!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, Toy Story or Monsters Inc - you bet your farm I'm allllll over that! My boyfriend gave me the 3 peas in a pod when I was away studying in DC for a semester. They're soooo cute but we were bummed they weren't bigger. Think pencil case size. When I have my first big girl desk in an office, I want to have a Monsters University pennant (I will also put up a NARS bag that I folded up to look like a banner). OH and I'm trying to decide if I should buy my boyfriend a Monsters U shirt for Christmas splurge and buy him a hilarious, yet impractical, sweater with multiple arms.



> Quote:Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was never into Disney princesses. I did like Pinocchio growing up for some reason... But I kinda skipped the Disney Princess phase in childhood and adulthood. I never really understood the fascination lol (I'm gonna go hide now)
> 
> ...


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

> Oh yeah, Toy Story or Monsters Inc - you bet your farm I'm allllll over that! My boyfriend gave me the 3 peas in a pod when I was away studying in DC for a semester. They're soooo cute but we were bummed they weren't bigger. Think pencil case size. When I have my first big girl desk in an office, I want to have a Monsters University pennant (I will also put up a NARS bag that I folded up to look like a banner). OH and I'm trying to decide if I should buy my boyfriend a Monsters U shirt for Christmas splurge and buy him a hilarious, yet impractical, sweater with multiple arms.


 I vote for multiple arms sweater. The ridiculousness is worth it. And he'd better wear it. And you'd best take a picture and post it. Lol.


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 27, 2013)

> I think I'm done shopping except for food for my ss....Â  I had the mall adventure... after going to both sephoras (regular and the one in side JCP) which btw the girls in the JCP one were way super nice and they had a better selection of clearance stuff...Â  I ended up losing my car keys at the mall.Â  the mall is over an hour away from my house.Â  so I spent the better part of 2 hours tracing and retracing my steps asking everyone along the way if keys had been turned in.Â  finally I found them in macys where I stopped to use the rest room on my way out I must have left them when I washed my hands and by the time I checked back in the rest room the first time they had already been turned in....Â  Sigh....Â  But I also had a productive trip to ulta and saved tons at both stores on both my ss and some for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I just hope and pray you guys like it.Â Â Â Â  On another note.... with finishing up my gift what is your favorite Disney character?Â  (putting this out to everyone hoping my ss answers)


 My favorite Disney charecter is Merrida from Brave. God, i love that movie, lol, i watch it way more than a grown woman should!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 27, 2013)

AND THE WHOLE STORE IS ON SALE!


> I vote for multiple arms sweater. The ridiculousness is worth it. And he'd better wear it. And you'd best take a picture and post it. Lol.


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

> My favorite Disney charecter is Merrida from Brave. God, i love that movie, lol, i watch it way more than a grown woman should!


 I always hear "you look like that girl from brave- but grown up with a weird fashion sense" lol. I must admit, I have the hair to a T. (Yeah, don't let my picture over there fool ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

> AND THE WHOLE STORE IS ON SALE!


 Don't think of it as impractical- think of it as a versatile piece with so, so many fashionable possibilities. " what's that bf? You wish you could show off that waist of yours but still be warm? *tie extra arms tightly around his waist* BOOM."


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 27, 2013)

> I've heard of it but don't know what it is. I like cookies &amp; butter though, so I can only assume it's delicious.


 Ha! This is exactly what i was going to say. Almost word for word. Great mind and such  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cookies + butter= get in my mouth, damnit!


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

For thanksgiving I should just sculpt a cookie butter turkey, a pot of cookie butter instead of mashed potatoes...cookie butter casserole (top that baby off with some biscoff cookies and oreos for an extra crunch, ya dig?) and for dessert place cookie butter on a pie crust made of biscoff cookie crumbs and drizzle some chocolate over it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

> Ha! This is exactly what i was going to say. Almost word for word. Great mind and such  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cookies + butter= get in my mouth, damnit!


 Sadly, the oil in cookie butter is palm oil, not butter, if I recall correctly.


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 27, 2013)

> I always hear "you look like that girl from brave- but grown up with a weird fashion sense" lol. I must admit, I have the hair to a T. (Yeah, don't let my picture over there fool ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


 Whaa? That's awesome! I'm so envious of people with red/ginger hair. I think it's beautiful. I got the curly crazy hair part down but mines black, oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've always wanted like a litter of red headed children running around (i know how weird this sounds) and i told my mister to make it happen! My son is blonde with blue eyes and i have no idea how that happened because neither of us have blond hair or blue eyes, so i figure i still got a shot, haha. Also, on another note, to my SS,i'm not allergic to anything, so send me all the noms!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 27, 2013)

Ooo biscoff cookie butter is yummy!! They had a promotion going on that you could win a case of the Biscoff cookie butter and I did!! 

I used it to make the thumbprint cookies with the herseys kiss on top and replaced it with the peanut butter. It was good!! 

PS : The Balm is on Hautelook right now!! Instains and Balm Voyage is on there. And Stainiac! I want...but I'm resisting.


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 27, 2013)

> Sadly, the oil in cookie butter is palm oil, not butter, if I recall correctly.


 Thats o.k  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they could slap anthing on a cookie and i'm pretty sure i'de eat it


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

> Ooo biscoff cookie butter is yummy!! They had a promotion going on that you could win a case of the Biscoff cookie butter and I did!!Â  I used it to make the thumbprint cookies with the herseys kiss on top and replaced it with the peanut butter. It was good!!Â  PS : The Balm is on Hautelook right now!! Instains and Balm Voyage is on there. And Stainiac! I want...but I'm resisting.


 I am very, *very* tempted by the Balm Voyage palette, but I have managed to pretty much overdose in palettes this week! There are two more palettes I have yet to get but that I will be allowed to get after I see how the holidays settle out: BH Cosmetics Galacy Chic and UD Naked 3. And then that will probably be it until 2015!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 27, 2013)

Ohmigosh.  SEND ME ALL THE COOKIE BUTTER.

I found out about Biscoff when I had my Goodies sub (haha SO long ago!) and ordered a jar from the Goodies site. Then I ate the entire thing in about 2 days.  My husband got a (small) taste of it and made me immediately buy another jar.  Then we found out that it's sold at Walmart, and we have a never-ending supply!!!!

I try to eat it with apples (to fool myself into thinking that I'm being healthy), but I don't think I can rest until I try it on an Oreo now!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm thinking everyone posts when they are bored at work or eating their breakfast in here. This thread has been kicking hard this morning and I'm already forgetting what I wanted to respond to. I am really curious to see how that pottery brush holder comes out! It sounds awesome! I know that the Disney question was not meant for me because clearly that would be Ariel due to my mermaid and fish affections. I do have a soft spot for the princess and the frog because it's based in Louisiana and my dear friend worked on it, but I have only seen it once. I do love Alice as well, and I actually have a costume I made from the first Alice video game ages ago that I recently dug up for a zombie Alice costume. Hah! I think I know what book you are talking about, Slinka. We had to order some different ones to use on a show I was working on, and that one was really best looking but too bright and obvious to use without clearing. Now I wonder what happened to it. Hmmm....


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 27, 2013)

I hadn't heard of cookie butter until this morning, but I just added it to my grocery list to pick up this afternoon.  It sounds divine!

And I never answered the allergy question.  No food allergies and big fan of all baked goods.


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

I



> I'm thinking everyone posts when they are bored at work or eating their breakfast in here. This thread has been kicking hard this morning and I'm already forgetting what I wanted to respond to. I am really curious to see how that pottery brush holder comes out! It sounds awesome! I know that the Disney question was not meant for me because clearly that would be Ariel due to my mermaid and fish affections. I do have a soft spot for the princess and the frog because it's based in Louisiana and my dear friend worked on it, but I have only seen it once. I do love Alice as well, and I actually have a costume I made from the first Alice video game ages ago that I recently dug up for a zombie Alice costume. Hah! I think I know what book you are talking about, Slinka. We had to order some different ones to use on a show I was working on, and that one was really best looking but too bright and obvious to use without clearing. Now I wonder what happened to it. Hmmm....


 if you ever find it, I'll totes buy it from you!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have you seen the cookie butter/Nutella combo at Trader Joe's?
No, I have not! But I apparently am some kind of evil genius because I have already perfected nutella/cookie butter toast!

The hubby surprised me with one of these sandwiches for lunch and I was like baby  I love you.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What if you covered a ginger snap in cookie butter?

I feel like there's nothing cookie butter can't magically make better, except maybe losing weight lol.

I covered an Oreo in cookie butter the other day. Then I gained 15 pounds and wound up with no more Oreos. I really need to try this!


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Nov 27, 2013)

I hear so much talk of cookie butter, but I have never actually tried it since I would have to drive about 40 minutes to get any from Trader Joe's or from World Market.  What exactly is it?


----------



## JC327 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooo biscoff cookie butter is yummy!! They had a promotion going on that you could win a case of the Biscoff cookie butter and I did!!

I used it to make the thumbprint cookies with the herseys kiss on top and replaced it with the peanut butter. It was good!!

PS : The Balm is on Hautelook right now!! Instains and Balm Voyage is on there. And Stainiac! I want...but I'm resisting.
That's an amazing prize!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's an amazing prize!

It was awesome! I think it had like 8 of the cookie butters but of course it had an expiration date that was in like 2 months. So I gave some away to friends &amp; family instead of hoard them. lol.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm a Disney fangirl from wwwwwwwwaaaaaaayyyy back! My favorites are: Tiana, Merida, Mulan, Pocohontas and Belle, although I love anything animated Disney.

  I had to make a  Walgreen's run for Momma and picked up a last minute SS gift. I'll be mailing out on either the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm done shopping except for food for my ss....  I had the mall adventure... after going to both sephoras (regular and the one in side JCP) which btw the girls in the JCP one were way super nice and they had a better selection of clearance stuff...  I ended up losing my car keys at the mall.  the mall is over an hour away from my house.  so I spent the better part of 2 hours tracing and retracing my steps asking everyone along the way if keys had been turned in.  finally I found them in macys where I stopped to use the rest room on my way out I must have left them when I washed my hands and by the time I checked back in the rest room the first time they had already been turned in....  Sigh....  But I also had a productive trip to ulta and saved tons at both stores on both my ss and some for me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just hope and pray you guys like it.    

On another note.... with finishing up my gift what is your favorite Disney character?  (putting this out to everyone hoping my ss answers)
Great Question! I loooove Stitch (especially in evil mode).  Seriously, I have an unhealthy Stitch obsession.  I have a Stitch beely-bobber thingy on my car antenna... jerks frequently steal it off my car, so my boyfriend, doll that he is, surprised me with a special ordered box of duplicate Stitch antenna toppers, so that when one goes missing I can replace it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I almost bought a gigantic stuffed Stitch, but was talked out of it.  Also, Sully from Monsters Inc. Basically if it's cute but has fangs, I'll love it.  I'm wierd

I want to go back to Disney and stalk the Star Wars ride - last time I was there they had Stitch as Darth Vader pins, but were out of the plush.  Omg so cute.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE MULAN AND BELLE! And I love the lanterns from Tangled and the 20's fashion in the Frog Princess movie. The last two are just random facts lol...

I want to ask a question out loud so that maybe my SS will answer too-

I want to send some goodies, are you allergic to anything?? 

I'm responding to all of the questions, you never know. LOL.  I'm allergic to peppers - (not the herb) but the veg, so chili's, jalapenos, red, green, bell, etc are all ixnayed.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ALL OF THEM. 

For real though, Alice will always be my favorite.






Favorite villian=Maleficent, hands down. 

I love Maleficent as the villain! Did you see the nail sets (Disney Villains) Walgreens had at Halloween? They were nail art themed around evil queens - there was one for Ursula, Maleficent, etc. I picked up the Malificent one as an x-mas present for my bff


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2013)

I saw cookie butter at Trader Joe's yesterday but didn't buy it... I will for sure next time I go! My favorite disney princess is either Snow White or Ariel.. or maybe Alice lol I guess I love quite a few of them


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 27, 2013)

cookie... butter??? I'm going to have to try to find one next time I shop. That sounds crazy yummy!

Can't believe I forgot about Merida!!! I have hair like hers. I was going to dye it red and be her for halloween but then in july I cut it off lol...

I am trying to resist Balm Voyage palette... hahaha

I'm sure it will come back again on HL and I will be ready for it.





My long Merida hair that almost reached my butt! I kind of miss it.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For thanksgiving I should just sculpt a cookie butter turkey, a pot of cookie butter instead of mashed potatoes...cookie butter casserole (top that baby off with some biscoff cookies and oreos for an extra crunch, ya dig?) and for dessert place cookie butter on a pie crust made of biscoff cookie crumbs and drizzle some chocolate over it.

I think that's an absolutely brilliant idea. You should do it. Hmm.  Cookie butter recipe contest anyone?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I totally need to try the nutella version. And I just so happen to have a jar hidden in the closet...and some apples. That's my compromise. I won't feel soooo bad about nomming it if I have it on fruit. Right? Right, that's my justification and I'm sticking to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 27, 2013)

> cookie... butter??? I'm going to have to try to find one next time I shop. That sounds crazy yummy! Can't believe I forgot about Merida!!! I have hair like hers. I was going to dye it red and be her for halloween but then in july I cut it off lol... I am trying to resist Balm Voyage palette... hahaha I'm sure it will come back again on HL and I will be ready for it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Merida Hair
> ...





Spoiler: My Merida Hair



We have almost exactly the same hair! Mine is just a little more red, but exactly the same kinda of curles and texture. I like it, but having long curly hair is such a pita, especially if there is even a hint of moisture in the air. Instant puffball.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


We have almost exactly the same hair! Mine is just a little more red, but exactly the same kinda of curles and texture. I like it, but having long curly hair is such a pita, especially if there is even a hint of moisture in the air. Instant puffball.
YUP! So much easier with shorter hair because the curls aren't weighed down as much. My mom always shakes her head at my hair. She's like, "No one has hair like yours..." People ask me if I got my hair permed. And I'm like, "Nope! I'm just mixed so I get it from my non Korean side lol"


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 27, 2013)

Why have I never heard of cookie butter before? What is this devilish goodness I've obviously been deprived of?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wrapped, boxed, and ready to ship!! Whew!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 27, 2013)

My lady's BIG gift got here today and it is SO PRETTY. Can't wait for the other stuff to get here so I can mail it out to her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't wait to see everyones pretties!!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 27, 2013)

> I can't wait to see everyones pretties!!!


 Me too! Anyone stalking their mail people daily? I know its early, but you never know what might magically appear in there. ;-)


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

I am but for my santee's stuff not my gift.


----------



## slinka (Nov 27, 2013)

> My lady's BIG gift got here today and it is SO PRETTY. Can't wait for the other stuff to get here so I can mail it out to her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want to know what this big pretty is! Lol. I wanna see everyone's stufffffffff =p


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I want to know what this big pretty is! Lol. I wanna see everyone's stufffffffff =p
Same. I love presents even if they're not mine.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

My daughters Merida Hair


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

OH THOSE EYES! She's so pretty and of course love the hair!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH THOSE EYES! She's so pretty and of course love the hair!
Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 27, 2013)

> My daughters Merida Hair


Ahh! She's gorgeous! I love curly hair!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahh! She's gorgeous! I love curly hair!
Thank you! Her hair is so hard to take care of. My husband is black/mexican/ italian and I am german and czech so she has this wild hair that can't decide what it wants to do. People honestly ask me though if I perm her hair. Like hello, she's a baby!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

My cousin has curls like that. When she was little I called it spaghetti hair. I'm in love with it and of course she hates it. She straightens it now, which to me is blasphemy having pin straight hair all my life.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My daughters Merida Hair




Oh.  my.   word...she is STUNNING!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My cousin has curls like that. When she was little I called it spaghetti hair. I'm in love with it and of course she hates it. She straightens it now, which to me is blasphemy having pin straight hair all my life.
I hope Amadora never wants to straighten her hair, to me her hair is her personality. She really loves that her hair is different from everyone else though.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Thank you!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 27, 2013)

You both have the same face! Beautiful! I'm totally loving her hair! I wish my hair was curly!


----------



## dotybird (Nov 27, 2013)

> My daughters Merida Hair


 She's so beautiful! What great photos!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

Only school pictures can turn this:











into this:





Am I wrong to love the awkwardness? I'm going to have an awesome timeline of horrible photos and I think it's awesome


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only school pictures can turn this:











into this:





Am I wrong to love the awkwardness? I'm going to have an awesome timeline of horrible photos and I think it's awesome

THIS IS FREAKING AMAZEBALLS!!!!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My daughters Merida Hair



Awww she's soooo cute!!! I'm sure she'll love having curly hair~ 

I feel like it's so easy now that there are all these tutorials for it. I always wanted straight hair when I was growing up because I didn't know how to deal with the frizziness. I felt like I looked liked Mia before her transformation in Princess Diaries.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 27, 2013)

> Only school pictures can turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Am I wrong to love the awkwardness? I'm going to have an awesome timeline of horrible photos and I think it's awesome My middle daughter is full of awkward photos but we wouldn't have it any other way! Just looking at her pics make us smile. I think its fabulous to love them for all their quirks!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You both have the same face! Beautiful! I'm totally loving her hair! I wish my hair was curly!

You might regret saying that if you actually had to style your curly hair. It is so hard to keep it looking nice. Her hair was actually not as curly in these pictures because I had first had it in a ponytail. So its kind of afro puffin in these pics.

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


She's so beautiful! What great photos!
Thank you! We try to get pictures done twice a year for family. So that photo session was with my daughter and her two best friends. They were all so cute!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww she's soooo cute!!! I'm sure she'll love having curly hair~ 

I feel like it's so easy now that there are all these tutorials for it. I always wanted straight hair when I was growing up because I didn't know how to deal with the frizziness. I felt like I looked liked Mia before her transformation in Princess Diaries.
Oh yeah, I can't imagine having curly hair. I never had long hair as a child either so I don't know what I am doing at all with my daughters hair. I have watched a ton of youtube videos and we have tried SO many products. But I usually just stick with conditioning treatments and leave in oil. Olive oil spray works really well on her hair too.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

If I'm the one taking the photos, I'll take a few and help her out to get it right but the school ones are one shot and she just does not have the photo smile down. She always looks




and she's so



I'll use em to keep that teen ego in check in a few years


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh yeah, I can't imagine having curly hair. I never had long hair as a child either so I don't know what I am doing at all with my daughters hair. I have watched a ton of youtube videos and we have tried SO many products. But I usually just stick with conditioning treatments and leave in oil. Olive oil spray works really well on her hair too.
LoL Me and my mom fought my hair!!! She's a hair stylist and she knew how much I hated my hair growing up (it was different, it looked like a hot mess all the time, I had a crown of frizz no matter what I did, etc) and she tried to do hair straightening perms for me... which worked to a certain extent. I decided to embrace it five years ago and cut off all of my straightened hair. 

Leave in conditioners are my best friend. lol

You could also try hair lotions, something that won't make hair crunchy but still try to hold curls together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LoL Me and my mom fought my hair!!! She's a hair stylist and she knew how much I hated my hair growing up (it was different, it looked like a hot mess all the time, I had a crown of frizz no matter what I did, etc) and she tried to do hair straightening perms for me... which worked to a certain extent. I decided to embrace it five years ago and cut off all of my straightened hair. 

Leave in conditioners are my best friend. lol

You could also try hair lotions, something that won't make hair crunchy but still try to hold curls together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
We just tried DevaCurl products the other day and I am trying to wait for it to go on sale so that I can buy the full lineup for her hair. I couldn't believe the miracle it created on her head.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only school pictures can turn this:











into this:





Am I wrong to love the awkwardness? I'm going to have an awesome timeline of horrible photos and I think it's awesome

That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks. She's so adorable I can't stand it sometimes. She's this perfect mash up of me and my husband.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2013)

LOL @tweakabell - My middle son's picture looks pretty identical to your daughter's! LOL


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

I really can't say anything I require a dozen retakes too. If I smile full on my eyes disappear so much so that when we were in ABQ I wasn't allowed to smile at all in my license picture due to their facial recognition program. So I have to have this weird Mona Lisa thing going in most of my pictures unless I want to look like a 5yo. Oh and Mona is a hard look to nail without looking pissed or upset.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2013)

omg omg omg I got my secret santa gift in the mail!!!!!! I'm so freaking excited!!! my baby is rurunning a fever of 102 so I'm going to wait to dig into it once I get her asleep and can enjoy it!!!! omg yaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

omg omg omg I got my secret santa gift in the mail!!!!!! I'm so freaking excited!!! my baby is rurunning a fever of 102 so I'm going to wait to dig into it once I get her asleep and can enjoy it!!!! omg yaaaaaay!!!!!
Yayy! Post photos please!! Also hope your baby feels better soon!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2013)

Holy box of a million presents!!! I'm supposed to open one a day but I REALLY want to dig into everything. I'm awful at stuff like this! I'm so touched and teary eyed right now. The past 24 hours have been really rough and this just couldn't have come at a more perfect time. THANK YOU soooo very much DanI aka trekkersangel for this amazing and beautiful surprise. Pretty pretty please can I dig into it and open it all???!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

YAY! Another person has their gift! I am getting all antsy in my pantsy!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

YAY GIFTS. Sorry about the lil one though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they feel better soon.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 27, 2013)

> We just tried DevaCurl products the other day and I am trying to wait for it to go on sale so that I can buy the full lineup for her hair. I couldn't believe the miracle it created on her head.


 Devacurl is my HG in hair products. I buy my conditioner off of amazon for around 12.00. I couldn't be happier with my hair since I started using it.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 27, 2013)

I mailed my present out today. They should get it Saturday. Yeah presents.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Devacurl is my HG in hair products. I buy my conditioner off of amazon for around 12.00. I couldn't be happier with my hair since I started using it.
I didn't realize you could buy it for so little. Stocking stuffers for my daughter maybe. She loves new bath time products.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

Holy Hell! I just ran out for a few groceries I forgot and the parking lot was maxed out! I don't need stuffing that much really. I have enough food considering its just me and Z.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 27, 2013)

> Holy box of a million presents!!! I'm supposed to open one a day but I REALLY want to dig into everything. I'm awful at stuff like this! I'm so touched and teary eyed right now. The past 24 hours have been really rough and this just couldn't have come at a more perfect time. THANK YOU soooo very much DanI aka trekkersangel for this amazing and beautiful surprise. Pretty pretty please can I dig into it and open it all???!!!


 You are free to do as you wish! I like my things drawn out over time (hence the 25 presents for 25 days), but I also know &amp; understand that most people like to dig right in. I'm leaving it up to you! Just promise me you will read the little notes that go with each one. They should make you smile. There are rhyme riddles on the front of each &amp; handwritten messages on the back of some of them! Enjoy! Merry Christmas!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are free to do as you wish! I like my things drawn out over time (hence the 25 presents for 25 days), but I also know &amp; understand that most people like to dig right in. I'm leaving it up to you!

Just promise me you will read the little notes that go with each one. They should make you smile. There are rhyme riddles on the front of each &amp; handwritten messages on the back of some of them!

Enjoy! Merry Christmas!
Aww, your gifts sound so thought out and special with the handwritten messages!  I'm excited to see everything in the reveal thread.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 27, 2013)

Whew!  All caught up!  Chiming in with my 2 cents.

Favorite Disney Charater: Winnie the Pooh.  He is Disney right?  Have been obsessed with him for ever

Food Allergies: none, although I am not a fan of nuts

Cooke butter Deliciousness. Don' judge.  Is it bad I wanted to buy the crunchy one so my collection was "complete?"


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 27, 2013)

So much excitement on this thread! I love disney, cookie butter, and have no allergies or food challenges. And you all have such cute kids! Now I'm heading to the gift thread to see if there are pics. Hope my ladies like dove minis and ghirardelli squares  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

I really hope my SS liked the Phillip Lim for Target stuff because I just scored the BOOM scarf for her at a major discount!!!

We all liked that collab right?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whew!  All caught up!  Chiming in with my 2 cents.

Favorite Disney Charater: Winnie the Pooh.  He is Disney right?  Have been obsessed with him for ever

Food Allergies: none, although I am not a fan of nuts

Cooke butter Deliciousness. Don' judge.  Is it bad I wanted to buy the crunchy one so my collection was "complete?"




WOW!!!! Send me the crunchy kind! I would drool all over myself and have ZERO shame!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 27, 2013)

so excited for you @heartsandwhimsy!! I hope the baby feels better soon!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope my SS liked the Phillip Lim for Target stuff because I just scored the BOOM scarf for her at a major discount!!!

We all liked that collab right?
Love ! I would totally love that BOOM scarf, that's one lucky Santee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope my SS liked the Phillip Lim for Target stuff because I just scored the BOOM scarf for her at a major discount!!!

We all liked that collab right?
Don't know what th BOOM scarf was (off to google it) but I would love a scarf!  I really want to find an infinity scarf.  I own none and feel like I need one!

ETA: looked up said scarf!  Love!  And it was what I imagined in my head, but said "No it wouldn't be that!" Haha


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 27, 2013)

> I really hope my SS liked the Phillip Lim for Target stuff because I just scored the BOOM scarf for her at a major discount!!! We all liked that collab right?


 WOW! What a lucky girl!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

I was going to get her a scarf to begin with so as I was browsing Target I found the scarf on a random end cap and it was so amazingly priced. I literally gasped and looked around to make sure it wasn't a trap.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going to get her a scarf to begin with so as I was browsing Target I found the scarf on a random end cap and it was so amazingly priced. I literally gasped and looked around to make sure it wasn't a trap.
Awesome score!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

It was such a rush!


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I mailed my present out today. They should get it Saturday.

Yeah presents.
I wanted to mail out today, but I'm still waiting for my Sephora order. It will be here on the 3rd. Thought it would come sooner!! I'm excited to send.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't plan on shipping out until the middle of next week because I want to order a couple black friday Sephora extras for my lady. And also because I have yet to find wrapping paper and whatnot that are satisfactory.


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm just way to excited to send. I hope my girl likes her stuff.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 27, 2013)

I have 1 more order to make for my SS on Friday and I'm hoping it'll be delivered the week after so I can ship out.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 27, 2013)

You are all too much! Scarves? So amazing. Wanted something from that collab but had a fussy toddler with me that day and had to run. Kelly I hope you get a great ss gift because you seem so thoughtful. xo


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You are all too much! Scarves? So amazing.

Wanted something from that collab but had a fussy toddler with me that day and had to run. Kelly I hope you get a great ss gift because you seem so thoughtful. xo
Thanks, doll! This has been the greatest experience. I feel so connected to all of the girls on here, it sort of amazes me.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll be shipping mine out on Friday! I'm so excited and really hope she likes her stuff. Would anyone like to be my elf and pass along her tracking number?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'll be shipping mine out on Friday! I'm so excited and really hope she likes her stuff. Would anyone like to be my elf and pass along her tracking number?





I will.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 27, 2013)

> I will.


I'll message you info on Friday! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

Should we keep a list of people willing to act as elves to keep the mystery?  Right now, if someone got a PM from KellyKaye, they would know their Santa is DoubleShot, but if there was a compiled central list for anyone to pick from, it would mix things up.  I'll go back through the thread and collect the names now!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 27, 2013)

> Should we keep a list of people willing to act as elves to keep the mystery? Â Right now, if someone got a PM from KellyKaye, they would know their Santa is DoubleShot, but if there was a compiled central list for anyone to pick from, it would mix things up.Â  I'll go back through the thread and collect the names now!


good idea


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm wondering if we should have a separate ss reveal from the nail secret santa reveal? I just got confused with the mention of @trekkersangel  . I was like, "what, didn't she get @heartsandwhimsy for ss?" I mean we had over 100 participants in the regular ss alone.  Just a thought!


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Should we keep a list of people willing to act as elves to keep the mystery?  Right now, if someone got a PM from KellyKaye, they would know their Santa is DoubleShot, but if there was a compiled central list for anyone to pick from, it would mix things up.  I'll go back through the thread and collect the names now!
yes, good idea! And sign me up for elf tracking duties as well.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 27, 2013)

> I'm wondering if we should have a separate ss reveal from the nail secret santa reveal? I just got confused with the mention ofÂ @trekkersangel Â Â . I was like, "what, didn't she get @heartsandwhimsy Â for ss?" I mean we had over 100 participants in the regular ss alone. Â Just a thought!Â


 There is a separate thread for the nail one. I just realized I failed to mention I was her nail Santa in the gift. I just told her so hopefully that helps. You can put me down for elf duty as well. Both my Santee's have their gifts so everyone knows I'm not their Santa's now so I could be a good elf now.  This whole thing is so much fun!


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Should we keep a list of people willing to act as elves to keep the mystery?  Right now, if someone got a PM from KellyKaye, they would know their Santa is DoubleShot, but if there was a compiled central list for anyone to pick from, it would mix things up.  I'll go back through the thread and collect the names now!
Good thinking!  You can add me the elf list too


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2013)

Tracking elves!  If you would like to get your tracking information passed on to your recipient without revealing your identity, just PM one of the fine forumites on this list, and your tracking information -- but not your identity -- will be passed along.  I just went back to page 123 or thereabouts, and I'm pretty sure there were more volunteers before that, but I'm not up to going back any further, so if anyone else wants to be added, just say so!


sparklegirl
usofjessamerica
meaganola
DoubleShot
JC327
KellyKaye
MissRoe
trekkersangel
Dakota750
tweakabell
paralegalatl
makeitupasigo

Note:  I'm editing this post as people volunteer after this post, just in case anyone cared.  Also, just to make it easier to search for this post in the future if anyone is so inclined, I'm putting this in as a word (one word, no spaces) I think will only be in this post:  trackingelves


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, doll! This has been the greatest experience. I feel so connected to all of the girls on here, it sort of amazes me.
It has been fun. Right now this is the only place where it seems that people actually care about who I am and what I have to say, not what I can do for them.

I'm up for elf duty too!


----------



## sparklegirl (Nov 27, 2013)

It's so exciting that people are starting to receive their gifts! I can't wait to see what everyone gets and all their reactions. 

I don't post as often as the rest of you but I do read everything and feel like I know you all and therefore hope you all get great gifts that put a smile on your faces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, I've procrastinated long enough. I must go iron my table linens and get the dishes out for tomorrows feast...If only the thread was more "hopping" tonight, I could put it off for another few hours-lol!!

 ***Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!****


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, you guys! I hope you all enjoy your feast! I will probably enjoy a delicious McDonalds dinner. HHAHAHAAA. ew.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tracking elves!  If you would like to get your tracking information passed on to your recipient without revealing your identity, just PM one of the fine forumites on this list, and your tracking information -- but not your identity -- will be passed along.  I just went back to page 123 or thereabouts, and I'm pretty sure there were more volunteers before that, but I'm not up to going back any further, so if anyone else wants to be added, just say so!


sparklegirl
usofjessamerica
meaganola
DoubleShot
JC327
KellyKaye
MissRoe
trekkersangel
Dakota750
tweakabell

Note:  I'm editing this post as people volunteer after this post, just in case anyone cared.  Also, just to make it easier to search for this post in the future if anyone is so inclined, I'm putting this in as a word (one word, no spaces) I think will only be in this post:  trackingelves
This is a great idea. Y'all are a bunch of innovative beezy's.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It has been fun. Right now this is the only place where it seems that people actually care about who I am and what I have to say, not what I can do for them.

I'm up for elf duty too!
We really do care about you @tweakabell!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll volunteer to be a tracking elf


----------



## jenniferrose (Nov 27, 2013)

I have decided to keep all of my secret santa stuff for myself. I love it all.

Dear secret santa: You may have the box.

Dear secret santee: I will take your goodies too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have decided to keep all of my secret santa stuff for myself. I love it all.

Dear secret santa: You may have the box.

Dear secret santee: I will take your goodies too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That was awesome.I've been trying so hard not to buy 2 of everything lol.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 27, 2013)

I must be the only one, but I do NOT get cookie butter.  Or at least, I could never talk myself into buying it.  Peanut Butter/Nutella already feel really indulgent when I eat them, and I am obsessed with eating both of these on toast.  But I can at least justify it because at least I am eating nuts/legumes.  I think maybe I just am freaked out by eating straight up carbs on top of carbs (a spread made of cookies on top of bread).

I am not even a health nut, I don't know why this freaks me out!  Though I am also very careful about not buying the nutella that is made in the US, because of the high fructose corn syrup.  I really hate it when an international company makes sure all of their products in europe, mexico, etc are made with real sugar, but they refuse to do it in the US and we get stuck with HFCS in everything.  I always either try to get nutella that has been imported, or lately I have been buying this weird German version.  When I worked at Whole Foods in college the company tried to get Orangina to make a version using real sugar so that they could sell it in their stores, and offered them a bunch of money to do it, and they refused.  Orangina is a european country, and the stuff they sell in Europe does NOT have HFCS!

/end rant, sorry guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Nov 27, 2013)

I suppose I should mention that I have no allergies. Except dust. So please don't send me dust. ? Anyway, I don't comment often, but I am having quite a grand time reading about everyone and watching everyone get excited about SS. For some reason it has very much cheered me up (just finished a major charity event that I got stuck holding the bag on planning and hosting the whole thing - as an extreme introvert, it is my nightmare). I'm grateful that I have had a fun distraction. I want to start on my SS gift, but the orders I placed seem to be taking ages! It has been really fun shopping for someone else, and trying at the same time because I want to buy absolutely everything and send it to my SS person. However, my husband adamantly disagrees with that attitude since we are trying to buy a house in January. Eh, house shmouse. I'll just spend all my money on Christmas presents and crash at my parents' forever. Right?


----------



## FrostKitty (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must be the only one, but I do NOT get cookie butter.  Or at least, I could never talk myself into buying it.  Peanut Butter/Nutella already feel really indulgent when I eat them, and I am obsessed with eating both of these on toast.  But I can at least justify it because at least I am eating nuts/legumes.  I think maybe I just am freaked out by eating straight up carbs on top of carbs (a spread made of cookies on top of bread).

I am not even a health nut, I don't know why this freaks me out!  Though I am also very careful about not buying the nutella that is made in the US, because of the high fructose corn syrup.  I really hate it when an international company makes sure all of their products in europe, mexico, etc are made with real sugar, but they refuse to do it in the US and we get stuck with HFCS in everything.  I always either try to get nutella that has been imported, or lately I have been buying this weird German version.  When I worked at Whole Foods in college the company tried to get Orangina to make a version using real sugar so that they could sell it in their stores, and offered them a bunch of money to do it, and they refused.  Orangina is a european country, and the stuff they sell in Europe does NOT have HFCS!

/end rant, sorry guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No, you are not the only one    I had to look up Cookie Butter and I'm not getting the appeal.


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 27, 2013)

> I must be the only one, but I do NOT get cookie butter. Â Or at least, I could never talk myself into buying it. Â Peanut Butter/Nutella already feel really indulgent when I eat them, and I am obsessed with eating both of these on toast. Â But I can at least justify it because at least I am eating nuts/legumes. Â I think maybe I just am freaked out byÂ eatingÂ straight up carbs on top of carbs (a spread made of cookies on top of bread). I am not even a health nut, I don't know why this freaks me out! Â Though I am also very careful about not buying the nutella that is made in the US, because of the high fructose corn syrup. Â I really hate it when an international company makes sure all of their products in europe, mexico, etc are made with real sugar, but they refuse to do it in the US and we get stuck with HFCS in everything. Â I always either try to get nutella that has been imported, or lately I have been buying this weird German version. Â When I worked at Whole Foods in college the company tried to get Orangina to make a version using real sugar so that they could sell it in their stores, and offered them a bunch of money to do it, and they refused. Â Orangina is a european country, and the stuff they sell in Europe does NOT have HFCS! /end rant, sorry guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm right there with you. I hate HFCS. I avoid it as best I can. Do you avoid GMOs also?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

Clearly my impression of cookie butter is largely inaccurate, but for some reason I always envisioned it as conventional butter with chunks of actual cookie in it...strange, I know. I'm not a fan of butter, so the name really put me off...Nutella, however...is a completely different story  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Nov 27, 2013)

I think the cookie butte is supposed to be like peanut butter except instead of ground up peanuts it is ground up cookies!  I love it, but the Cookie/Cocoa butter combo was amazing!

I get that we all have varying tastes and likes though!  Someone who dislikes Cookie butter means more on the shelves for me!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 27, 2013)

> I really hope my SS liked the Phillip Lim for Target stuff because I just scored the BOOM scarf for her at a major discount!!! We all liked that collab right?


 That was one of the things I was most interested in, but of course *boom* it sold out. Hah. Excellent find!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2013)

Ahhh, I've been MIA and I have missed this thread!

A friend of mine had a bad accident the other day (car went airborne, flew off a very tall embankment, landed upside down in the middle of the freezing river), was unresponsive and he had no vitals when they finally got him out (he had literally drowned)..they were able to get him breathing with CPR and he was lifelined by helicopter...he was on a ventilator and eating through an NG tube and they didn't know if he'd make it or really recover...

2 days later and he's breathing on his own, eating, talking, joking, and out of the ICU. Holiday miracle!! So grateful to the cops who swam through 20 degree water to save him....so scary... So I've been a little...a LOT distracted with stress and worry, but I'm better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And so excited to finish my SS shopping friday!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, I've been MIA and I have missed this thread!

A friend of mine had a bad accident the other day (car went airborne, flew off a very tall embankment, landed upside down in the middle of the freezing river), was unresponsive and he had no vitals when they finally got him out (he had literally drowned)..they were able to get him breathing with CPR and he was lifelined by helicopter...he was on a ventilator and eating through an NG tube and they didn't know if he'd make it or really recover...

2 days later and he's breathing on his own, eating, talking, joking, and out of the ICU. Holiday miracle!! So grateful to the cops who swam through 20 degree water to save him....so scary... So I've been a little...a LOT distracted with stress and worry, but I'm better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And so excited to finish my SS shopping friday!
Oh my goodness! I'm so happy your friend is okay!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 28, 2013)

Gah!  I jsut found out the Maybelline Color Elixir thing I have been lusting over is not even a lip stick!  It is a gloss!  Want even more now!

http://www.temptalia.com/maybelline-breathtaking-apricot-dashing-orchid-hibiscus-haven-color-elixir-lip-color-review-photos-swatches#more-147062


----------



## LadyK (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, I've been MIA and I have missed this thread!

A friend of mine had a bad accident the other day (car went airborne, flew off a very tall embankment, landed upside down in the middle of the freezing river), was unresponsive and he had no vitals when they finally got him out (he had literally drowned)..they were able to get him breathing with CPR and he was lifelined by helicopter...he was on a ventilator and eating through an NG tube and they didn't know if he'd make it or really recover...

2 days later and he's breathing on his own, eating, talking, joking, and out of the ICU. Holiday miracle!! So grateful to the cops who swam through 20 degree water to save him....so scary... So I've been a little...a LOT distracted with stress and worry, but I'm better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And so excited to finish my SS shopping friday!
That sounds terrifying.  So glad he's okay.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 28, 2013)

Favorite Disney character is Belle.  I LOVE Beauty and the Beast.

Also no allergies here.  I would love any goodies. 





I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

I would quote but I'm on mobile and for some REALLY HORRIBLE REASON, whenever you quote. The pink "quote" bar (you know what I'm talking ably) is ALWAYS covered big an ad. ANYWAY [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] my heart was racing reading your post! Holiday miracle he's alright!!! [@]gemstone[/@] I feel the same way about carbs on carbs and being incredibly indulgent. I really am not a huge fan of cookie butter but I'm happy for those who love it! We all need to get our food jollies somewhere! To Secret Santee: everything is in the box. I have one last thing to do and it's going to require a lot of time so hopefully you'll love it as much as I do! To Secret Santa: reveal yourself...Now! Jk. I'm so excited.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, I've been MIA and I have missed this thread!

A friend of mine had a bad accident the other day (car went airborne, flew off a very tall embankment, landed upside down in the middle of the freezing river), was unresponsive and he had no vitals when they finally got him out (he had literally drowned)..they were able to get him breathing with CPR and he was lifelined by helicopter...he was on a ventilator and eating through an NG tube and they didn't know if he'd make it or really recover...

2 days later and he's breathing on his own, eating, talking, joking, and out of the ICU. Holiday miracle!! So grateful to the cops who swam through 20 degree water to save him....so scary... So I've been a little...a LOT distracted with stress and worry, but I'm better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And so excited to finish my SS shopping friday!
Oh no, I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@yousoldtheworld my heart was racing reading your post! Holiday miracle he's alright!!!
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sounds terrifying.  So glad he's okay.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
Oh my goodness! I'm so happy your friend is okay!





Thanks, guys! It's been a scary few days and I'm sleep deprived but just want to play on MUT, haha!

I'm so glad he's okay, too. He's one of the sweetest people I know. Plus, with my job, I take care of not only people who were born MR/DD, but we get a lot of accident victims, too...and the first thing I could think of was anoxic brain damage (what happens when the brain goes too long without oxygen, like drowning or suffocation)...I was petrified that I'd have to come to work every day and take care of my friend, and see him like that...it was enough to cause some panic.

Definitely feeling lucky this Thanksgiving!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the cookie butte is supposed to be like peanut butter except instead of ground up peanuts it is ground up cookies!  I love it, but the Cookie/Cocoa butter combo was amazing!

I get that we all have varying tastes and likes though!  Someone who dislikes Cookie butter means more on the shelves for me!
Oh I definitely was passing no judgement on anyone who likes it, I just can't seem to wrap my brain around it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, I've been MIA and I have missed this thread!

A friend of mine had a bad accident the other day (car went airborne, flew off a very tall embankment, landed upside down in the middle of the freezing river), was unresponsive and he had no vitals when they finally got him out (he had literally drowned)..they were able to get him breathing with CPR and he was lifelined by helicopter...he was on a ventilator and eating through an NG tube and they didn't know if he'd make it or really recover...

2 days later and he's breathing on his own, eating, talking, joking, and out of the ICU. Holiday miracle!! So grateful to the cops who swam through 20 degree water to save him....so scary... So I've been a little...a LOT distracted with stress and worry, but I'm better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And so excited to finish my SS shopping friday!

I'm always so impressed by how fast and well the body can heal itself.  I'm so glad your friend is doing well!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh I definitely was passing no judgement on anyone who likes it, I just can't seem to wrap my brain around it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Haha thanks!  I knew you did not mean any harm by it.  I tried the actual cookies first and was not a fan but the butter?  Oh man, love!  I have a hard time with semi liquid foods like pudding, yogurt etc.  What do you DO with it?  Chew it?  Swirl it around?  Swallow in one gulp?  I never know!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the cookie butte is supposed to be like peanut butter except instead of ground up peanuts it is ground up cookies!  I love it, but the Cookie/Cocoa butter combo was amazing!

I get that we all have varying tastes and likes though!  Someone who dislikes Cookie butter means more on the shelves for me!
Oh I definitely was passing no judgement on anyone who likes it, I just can't seem to wrap my brain around it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know what you mean!

I like the taste of cookie butter, but I also cannot eat it on something like toast. I do, however, like it as a dip for apples and strawberries! And I think it might be really good in a  milkshake...


----------



## slinka (Nov 28, 2013)

Cookie butter was never meant to be healthy, lol. nope nope nope.

I would never eat it on toast...Cause I'm not a big bread person, and I try not to have the evil stuff around, because, well, it is delicious. I didn't want to like it, trust me. Every part of my brain, back when I tried it, was like, "You're not really about to taste something called cookie butter, are you?" But I did, enjoyed it, and vowed to never have it in my house lol. Luckily, I don't live anywhere near a Trader Joe's and I can easily get distracted in Wal-Mart enough to not remember about it existing in the peanut butter isle.


----------



## slinka (Nov 28, 2013)

On a non-cookie-butter-related issue, I'm freakin' irritated.. One of my girl's special extras just got cancelled, because the seller did not think my address is valid. Ahem. It very much is- it's just in the middle of nowhere and whatever some of these people use to "verify" (You'd think all of my previous purchases under the exact same address would be verification enough) just won't believe it's a real address. (When I moved, getting my real address was such an ordeal, and now it remains an ordeal because of stuff like this!).

So, I wrote seller back and said they were mistaken and that I'd be taking my business elsewhere, since I had no way to "enter a different addess" like they instructed me to do...it IS my only address, lol. And luckily enough, I found it a couple of cents cheaper with faster shipping from someone else. Let's hope this transaction is a good one. *Crosses fingers*


----------



## missemiee (Nov 28, 2013)

> I was going to get her a scarf to begin with so as I was browsing Target I found the scarf on a random end cap and it was so amazingly priced. I literally gasped and looked around to make sure it wasn't a trap.


 Lol!! My target and every target in metro Denver sold out of the entire Phillip Lim collection in the morning it was released. I was soooo frustrated, I went later that day after work to about 6 targets to search for handbags and found nothing!! Then a few weeks later, I found 3 handbags and thought I had struck gold!! I did the same look over my shoulder, is this a trap?! Am I being punked?! Needless to say I bought all 3 like a psycho hoarder. Lol. Nice score on the scarf!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On a non-cookie-butter-related issue, I'm freakin' irritated.. One of my girl's special extras just got cancelled, because the seller did not think my address is valid. Ahem. It very much is- it's just in the middle of nowhere and whatever some of these people use to "verify" (You'd think all of my previous purchases under the exact same address would be verification enough) just won't believe it's a real address. (When I moved, getting my real address was such an ordeal, and now it remains an ordeal because of stuff like this!).

So, I wrote seller back and said they were mistaken and that I'd be taking my business elsewhere, since I had no way to "enter a different addess" like they instructed me to do...it IS my only address, lol. And luckily enough, I found it a couple of cents cheaper with faster shipping from someone else. Let's hope this transaction is a good one. *Crosses fingers*

YAY fingers crossed!

My Ulta order came in and the plastic zipper was busted on my santee's gift an easy enough fix but the fact the sent it that way (and it was VERY obvious) irked me. Add to that that the little dollar quad was not the color it was supposed to be and I'm not very pleased with Ulta. Everything else is ok though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  cookie... butter??? I'm going to have to try to find one next time I shop. That sounds crazy yummy!

Can't believe I forgot about Merida!!! I have hair like hers. I was going to dye it red and be her for halloween but then in july I cut it off lol...

I am trying to resist Balm Voyage palette... hahaha

I'm sure it will come back again on HL and I will be ready for it.





My long Merida hair that almost reached my butt! I kind of miss it.
Love your hair!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My daughters Merida Hair



She is a beauty!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

Alright so even if I wanted to send more to my SS the box is full. So I'll try and get it out on Fri. Fingers crossed that the customs goes smoothly and they leave it alone. It's a brick though, no wasted room (and they said Tetris wouldn't help in real life).


----------



## gemstone (Nov 28, 2013)

> Alright so even if I wanted to send more to my SS the box is full. So I'll try and get it out on Fri. Fingers crossed that the customs goes smoothly and they leave it alone. It's a brick though, no wasted room (and they said Tetris wouldn't help in real life).


 Lol anyone who has ever said that has never used their car during a move


----------



## gemstone (Nov 28, 2013)

Also, happy thanksgiving guys! ETA: and happy Hanakuh, too!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

Merry Thanksgiving everyone! May all your bellies be full and your shopping carts even fuller tomorrow. The Spirit of the Grand Turkey smiles on us all!!!! ^ text from my brother this morning. Hope you see that hilarity runs in my family. Or just weirdness. I haven't spent Christmas or Thanksgiving days at home with my family in 4 years!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

ALL HAIL THE GRAND TURKEY SPIRIT




MAY HE BLESS MY FIRST TURKEY!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 28, 2013)

Gobble, gobble y'all! Happy Turkey Day!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh, I've been MIA and I have missed this thread!

A friend of mine had a bad accident the other day (car went airborne, flew off a very tall embankment, landed upside down in the middle of the freezing river), was unresponsive and he had no vitals when they finally got him out (he had literally drowned)..they were able to get him breathing with CPR and he was lifelined by helicopter...he was on a ventilator and eating through an NG tube and they didn't know if he'd make it or really recover...

2 days later and he's breathing on his own, eating, talking, joking, and out of the ICU. Holiday miracle!! So grateful to the cops who swam through 20 degree water to save him....so scary... So I've been a little...a LOT distracted with stress and worry, but I'm better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And so excited to finish my SS shopping friday!
OMG, that's terrifying.  I'm so glad he's doing ok, and how lucky he is to have a friend like you to watch over him.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you ladies and your families. This year will be a hard one without my Dad, he passed away 2 months ago but it still feels like yesterday. Today is his birthday too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hug your loved ones, life is too short.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 28, 2013)

So I just spent a solid 15 minutes catching up on the 200+ posts I missed. I feel a little bad that people are already getting their gifts and I am still waiting for black friday. Hopefully my SS is okay with that! I will try as hard as I can to get the gift shipped off quickly. Please add me to the list of people that have/will be an elf as I have done so previously and am entirely willing to do so again!

So here are my assorted reactions to what has occurred on this thread while I was busy writing a poetry analysis/practicing and participating in a performance of Mozart's Requiem:

1) I have also never heard of cookie butter but it looks hedonistically delicious. Definitely something I would try!

2) My fave princess is Belle simply because I was in a production of Beauty and the Beast recently (for those who are curious, I had the prestigious role of female villager 3)

3) All you curly-haired people are gorgeous. I'm very jealous of your perfect curls.

4) All of your children are adorable!

5) @tweakabell I love your daughter's school photo! I have definitely had some good ones for example:

I can go from this:





To this!





All through the magic of a terrible school photographer!
6) @yousoldtheworld So glad to hear that your friend is doing so much better! What a perfect Christmas miracle!

7) On an off topic note, I had an important audition recently and I just got my scores back. I got a 213.5 out of 240 (which is really good)!

I guess that is all. Oh wait.




HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 28, 2013)

@DoubleShot So sorry to hear that! Sending love and happy wishes your way!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 28, 2013)

So many things I want for myself (that too faced non-shimmery bronzer?!!) and for my SSantee that I want on sale at Sephora!!! But I absolutely have. To. Stop. For myself and for her!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 28, 2013)

@usofjessamerica I feel ya!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!  I'm definitely thankful for all of you and the fun we have on here!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you beautiful Makeup Talk ladies!!!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!  I'm definitely thankful for all of you and the fun we have on here! 




Happy Thanksgiving to all! Extremely grateful and thankful to all of you wonderful ladies and/or gentleman on MUT!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So many things I want for myself (that too faced non-shimmery bronzer?!!) and for my SSantee that I want on sale at Sephora!!! But I absolutely have. To. Stop. For myself and for her!
I feel you I taped my box because I really can't get anymore to fit in the box or afford more. I still have two boys in Afghanyland to shop for (no family means no xmas gift for them and that's just wrong).


----------



## Animezing (Nov 28, 2013)

I really hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving, especially those with families, friends, &amp; loved ones in the military. I thank them for their service &amp; sacrifice. Best wishes to them &amp; their loved ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Nov 28, 2013)

> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you ladies and your families. This year will be a hard one without my Dad, he passed away 2 months ago but it still feels like yesterday. Today is his birthday too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hug your loved ones, life is too short.


 Thank you, for your beautiful words &amp; reminding us of the importance of family. I am truly sorry for your loss &amp; I send you &amp; your family my condolences. *hugs*


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

I have to rant/cry so I guess this is where I'll go since I can't reach my husband or mom.

So the other day when I said I needed a hug it was because one of my only friends has basically just started using me as a babysitting service. I watch her kids for hours on end without pay because I love them. That's all well and good except for the fact that I haven't seen hide nor hair of her since I moved back home. Whatever, she's bust but I know for a fact she only works three days a week. We had talked about doing thanksgiving together but last I had heard they were going to Reno for thanks. So guess who starts calling me at 1:30 today asking me if we're still on for thanksgiving. I just saw her and her husband on Tues when I watched their little girl while they went to the movies, nobody mentioned anything. I'm getting to the point where it's easier to have no friends then people who just fucking use you all the time.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only school pictures can turn this:











into this:





Am I wrong to love the awkwardness? I'm going to have an awesome timeline of horrible photos and I think it's awesome

Wow what a difference!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 28, 2013)

@tweakabell I'm sorry. That really sucks! Hugs for you


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2013)

> I have to rant/cry so I guess this is where I'll go since I can't reach my husband or mom. So the other day when I said I needed a hug it was because one of my only friends has basically just started using me as a babysitting service. I watch her kids for hours on end without pay because I love them. That's all well and good except for the fact that I haven't seen hide nor hair of her since I moved back home. Whatever, she's bust but I know for a fact she only works three days a week. We had talked about doing thanksgiving together but last I had heard they were going to Reno for thanks. So guess who starts calling me at 1:30 today asking me if we're still on for thanksgiving. I just saw her and her husband on Tues when I watched their little girl while they went to the movies, nobody mentioned anything. I'm getting to the point where it's easier to have no friends then people who just fucking use you all the time.


 I'm so sorry that you are hurting today. I've had people walk all over me in the past.. mostly family and it's really painful. I will go to the end of the earth for the people that I love but get really resentful once I feel as though I have even been taken for granted. I hope from the bottom of my heart that your day gets better!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You both have the same face! Beautiful! I'm totally loving her hair! I wish my hair was curly!

You might regret saying that if you actually had to style your curly hair. It is so hard to keep it looking nice. Her hair was actually not as curly in these pictures because I had first had it in a ponytail. So its kind of afro puffin in these pics.

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


She's so beautiful! What great photos!
Thank you! We try to get pictures done twice a year for family. So that photo session was with my daughter and her two best friends. They were all so cute!

Have you tried Secret weapon from John Frieda and kms anti humidity seal? Those two are great at keeping my frizz under control and my curls looking pretty. Also kms curl up cream smells great and works too.  I like Kerastase products but those  can be on the expensive side.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! I am thankful for each and every one of you lovely souls. &lt;3


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really can't say anything I require a dozen retakes too. If I smile full on my eyes disappear so much so that when we were in ABQ I wasn't allowed to smile at all in my license picture due to their facial recognition program. So I have to have this weird Mona Lisa thing going in most of my pictures unless I want to look like a 5yo. Oh and Mona is a hard look to nail without looking pissed or upset.
That's how they do it in Germany you cant smile,  I look so angry in all my ids.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

omg omg omg I got my secret santa gift in the mail!!!!!! I'm so freaking excited!!! my baby is rurunning a fever of 102 so I'm going to wait to dig into it once I get her asleep and can enjoy it!!!! omg yaaaaaay!!!!!
Hope your baby feels better soon! &amp; Enjoy your gift.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope my SS liked the Phillip Lim for Target stuff because I just scored the BOOM scarf for her at a major discount!!!

We all liked that collab right?
YES! Since I was having a hard time with the website  overseas my wonderful little brother went and got me  the purses  I wanted.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

> > Â  I really hope my SS liked the Phillip Lim for Target stuff because I just scored the BOOM scarf for her at a major discount!!! We all liked that collab right?
> 
> 
> Love ! I would totally love that BOOM scarf, that's one lucky Santee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

> Ahhh, I've been MIA and I have missed this thread! A friend of mine had a bad accident the other day (car went airborne, flew off a very tall embankment, landed upside down in the middle of the freezing river), was unresponsiveÂ and he had no vitals when they finally got him out (he had literally drowned)..they were able to get him breathing with CPR and he was lifelinedÂ by helicopter...he was on a ventilator and eating through an NG tube and they didn't know if he'd make it or really recover... 2 days later and he's breathing on his own, eating, talking, joking, and out of the ICU. Holiday miracle!! So grateful to the cops who swam through 20 degree water to save him....so scary...Â So I've been a little...a LOT distracted with stress and worry, but I'm better now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And so excited to finish my SS shopping friday!


 Oh no! Glad to hear your friend is ok. Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

> On a non-cookie-butter-related issue, I'm freakin' irritated.. One of my girl's special extras just got cancelled, because the seller did not think my address is valid. Ahem. It very much is- it's just in the middle of nowhere and whatever some of these people use to "verify" (You'd think all of my previous purchases under the exact same address would be verification enough) just won't believe it's a real address. (When I moved, getting my real address was such an ordeal, and now it remains an ordeal because of stuff like this!). So, I wrote seller back and said they were mistaken and that I'd be taking my business elsewhere, since I had no way to "enter a different addess" like they instructed me to do...it IS my only address, lol. And luckily enough, I found it a couple of cents cheaper with faster shipping from someone else. Let's hope this transaction is a good one. *Crosses fingers*


 Sorry to hear that hope your order goes through.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

> > I was going to get her a scarf to begin with so as I was browsing Target I found the scarf on a random end cap and it was so amazingly priced. I literally gasped and looked around to make sure it wasn't a trap.
> 
> 
> Lol!! My target and every target in metro Denver sold out of the entire Phillip Lim collection in the morning it was released. I was soooo frustrated, I went later that day after work to about 6 targets to search for handbags and found nothing!! Then a few weeks later, I found 3 handbags and thought I had struck gold!! I did the same look over my shoulder, is this a trap?! Am I being punked?! Needless to say I bought all 3 like a psycho hoarder. Lol. Nice score on the scarf!


 I would have done the same thing, I have a weakness for purses.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

> Also, happy thanksgiving guys! ETA: and happy Hanakuh, too!!!


 Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 28, 2013)

> Merry Thanksgiving everyone! May all your bellies be full and your shopping carts even fuller tomorrow. The Spirit of the Grand Turkey smiles on us all!!!! ^ text from my brother this morning. Hope you see that hilarity runs in my family. Or just weirdness. I haven't spent Christmas or Thanksgiving days at home with my family in 4 years!


 I definitely know what that is like it's been 8 years for me. I get so emotional and homesick during the holidays.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys it got much better.Talked to my mom, finished dinner started a fire (in the fireplace)and my turkey turned out perfectly only thing that could have been better would be mom and hubby here.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 28, 2013)

> Thanks guys it got much better.Talked to my mom, finished dinner started a fire (in the fireplace)and my turkey turned out perfectly only thing that could have been better would be mom and hubby here.


 Good. Internet hugs.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 28, 2013)

Tweakabell that's not a friend it is a parasite.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 28, 2013)

I know. It's all I seem to attract .I must put off a "Step on me" vibe.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 28, 2013)

> I know. It's all I seem to attract .I must put off a "Step on me" vibe.


 You need to polish up that spine. And remember--no is a complete sentence.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

@tweakabell I have so been there, with friends. And it's why I'm mostly a loner, now. I have friends where I used to live, but I don't see them much as it's over an hour away...and I'm reluctant to make new ones here..not that I have much in common with anyone I meet here anyway... Sometimes being a hermit is just easier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear ss, if you're still needing to shop for me- sugarpill is all pink-friday'd out- just sayin'. lol.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you ladies and your families. This year will be a hard one without my Dad, he passed away 2 months ago but it still feels like yesterday. Today is his birthday too.






Hug your loved ones, life is too short.
Sorry your loss


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just spent a solid 15 minutes catching up on the 200+ posts I missed. I feel a little bad that people are already getting their gifts and I am still waiting for black friday. Hopefully my SS is okay with that! I will try as hard as I can to get the gift shipped off quickly. Please add me to the list of people that have/will be an elf as I have done so previously and am entirely willing to do so again!

So here are my assorted reactions to what has occurred on this thread while I was busy writing a poetry analysis/practicing and participating in a performance of Mozart's Requiem:

1) I have also never heard of cookie butter but it looks hedonistically delicious. Definitely something I would try!

2) My fave princess is Belle simply because I was in a production of Beauty and the Beast recently (for those who are curious, I had the prestigious role of female villager 3)

3) All you curly-haired people are gorgeous. I'm very jealous of your perfect curls.

4) All of your children are adorable!

5) @tweakabell I love your daughter's school photo! I have definitely had some good ones for example:

I can go from this:





To this!





All through the magic of a terrible school photographer!
6) @yousoldtheworld So glad to hear that your friend is doing so much better! What a perfect Christmas miracle!

7) On an off topic note, I had an important audition recently and I just got my scores back. I got a 213.5 out of 240 (which is really good)!

I guess that is all. Oh wait.




HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!!





Love your pics and congrats on your audition score.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to rant/cry so I guess this is where I'll go since I can't reach my husband or mom.

So the other day when I said I needed a hug it was because one of my only friends has basically just started using me as a babysitting service. I watch her kids for hours on end without pay because I love them. That's all well and good except for the fact that I haven't seen hide nor hair of her since I moved back home. Whatever, she's bust but I know for a fact she only works three days a week. We had talked about doing thanksgiving together but last I had heard they were going to Reno for thanks. So guess who starts calling me at 1:30 today asking me if we're still on for thanksgiving. I just saw her and her husband on Tues when I watched their little girl while they went to the movies, nobody mentioned anything. I'm getting to the point where it's easier to have no friends then people who just fucking use you all the time.
So sorry to hear that unfortunately some people are just users. I hope you find friends that value you for who you are and not what you can do for them. We value you here


----------



## Last Contrast (Nov 29, 2013)

My favorite Disney character is Mulan. Also I sent my package out! whee - little bit early but I didn't want my girl to miss out on the fun with international posting delays.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to rant/cry so I guess this is where I'll go since I can't reach my husband or mom.

So the other day when I said I needed a hug it was because one of my only friends has basically just started using me as a babysitting service. I watch her kids for hours on end without pay because I love them. That's all well and good except for the fact that I haven't seen hide nor hair of her since I moved back home. Whatever, she's bust but I know for a fact she only works three days a week. We had talked about doing thanksgiving together but last I had heard they were going to Reno for thanks. So guess who starts calling me at 1:30 today asking me if we're still on for thanksgiving. I just saw her and her husband on Tues when I watched their little girl while they went to the movies, nobody mentioned anything. I'm getting to the point where it's easier to have no friends then people who just fucking use you all the time.

I'm so sorry that you are hurting today. I've had people walk all over me in the past.. mostly family and it's really painful. I will go to the end of the earth for the people that I love but get really resentful once I feel as though I have even been taken for granted. I hope from the bottom of my heart that your day gets better! I think its worse when family does it  because you would expect family would not want to take advantage of you or  hurt your feelings. I am very loyal to family and friends and it just hurts when people who you would never expect to let you down do.


----------



## slinka (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear my girl-

I swear, I am done shopping for you (said for the 13th time, lol). Now we play the waiting game.
 

[but, I also got my MIL, cousin, not-quite-SIL, (part of)hubby, mom, dad, boy cousin, sister, aunt...I think that's everyone...
So that's good.]

I'm. So. Over. Online. Shopping. Right. Now.

...I even cashed in most of my Sephora points so I could give away all (Like, 1000 points worth) the goodies! This hoarder finally let go of her precious points, lol.


Dear @tweakabell , sorry your friend sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been f-ed over so many times, so I understand. It's always the ones that care too much that get used the most. Might be time for a serious talk with her. Good luck in whatever you choose to do. I sure hope it gets better.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear SS,

I was sort of sassy this morning. Apologies! I could not resist the UD lipstick set and the Zoya deal. And I bought a bottle of Pink Sugar at Sephora since you ladies love it so much. And ok, ok, I bought a few $10 deals from Sephora as well. 

I HAVE NO WILL POWER! 





Also, giftee, I bought you some stuff too! I think you're all done now. Just gotta wrap &amp; mail!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so maaaaddddd!!!

I rushed home right after my shift (I'm still wearing my work clothes) and got on my computer to get the UD Lipsticks and when I hit submit order it refreshed and didn't do anything. So when I tried to buy it again it was like SOLD OUT SORRY!!!

I have no luck lol...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so maaaaddddd!!!

I rushed home right after my shift (I'm still wearing my work clothes) and got on my computer to get the UD Lipsticks and when I hit submit order it refreshed and didn't do anything. So when I tried to buy it again it was like SOLD OUT SORRY!!!

I have no luck lol...
I knowwww, i had basically the same thing happen :'(

On the plus side, I just picked up a few drugstore faves and extras for my SS, and now just need to go grab some wrapping paper. Your gift should be out by Monday, SS!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought the UD Lipset too! Weeeehooooo. Dear Santee: As soon ask finish this essay, I will work on the last part of your gift and it will be shipped out! JP


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know it's late I'm sorry- I had three meals out yesterday.. and I'm busy all day today doing Christmas.  But I love you all so much and am so thankful to be able to come and look at this thread and see everyone laughing and crying and supporting each other, and I'm just thankful for that.  You all are too sweet and I'm thankful that I decided to join in on this community!  Hugs all around!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 29, 2013)

Woohoo! Hope my girl likes sparkles because I just got a little crazy in walmarts gift wrapping section.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

> Woohoo! Hope my girl likes sparkles because I just got a little crazy in walmarts gift wrapping section.


 Umm if I'm your girl. .. I love sparkles on sparkles on sparkles!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 29, 2013)

> Umm if I'm your girl. .. I love sparkles on sparkles on sparkles!


 Stacks on stacks on stacks of sparkles!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woohoo! Hope my girl likes sparkles because I just got a little crazy in walmarts gift wrapping section.


Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Umm if I'm your girl. .. I love sparkles on sparkles on sparkles!
The more sparkles, the better!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh. My. God. One of the extra non-makeup related things I purchased for my girl arrived today and it is SO ADORABLE. I can't wait for her to get it and hopefully post pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wrapping today&amp; mailing tomorrow.Yaaaayyy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Also wrapping today and mailing probably Monday! (I work tomorrow so it's hard to get to the post office on work days.) yay!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear SS,

I was sort of sassy this morning. Apologies! I could not resist the UD lipstick set and the Zoya deal. And I bought a bottle of Pink Sugar at Sephora since you ladies love it so much. And ok, ok, I bought a few $10 deals from Sephora as well. 

I HAVE NO WILL POWER! 





Also, giftee, I bought you some stuff too! I think you're all done now. Just gotta wrap &amp; mail!

I tried to get in on the UD deal, but it was sold out by the time i got there.  Noooooo!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh my god! I just got home with all my pretties and I found this amazing deal. T.J. Maxx has a CiatÃ© Nail Caviar set for $9.99 (usually $25.00)! Thought I would share that because it is an incredible price for such a cool kit.


----------



## DorotaD (Nov 29, 2013)

I love sparklesss!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear SS,

I was going to mail your gift on Monday, but I just found something in Sephora's Black Friday Sale that I HAD to get you!  Hopefully that's OK, and I'll have everything packed up and waiting for that final item!   It will be mailed as soon as my Sephora order gets in!  (and your gifts will possibly get packed into the Sephora box.  I think the box I was going to use is now too small, oops!)

I promise lots of sparkles and glitter!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 29, 2013)

What do you ladies think the best value and method is for shipping? Is it the flat rate box from USPS crammed to the gills? Just curious because that seem to be it, but I don't have a lot of experience shipping personal items. For all I know UPS has a great economy rate that's comparable. Thanks.


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 29, 2013)

Wrapping my boxes now. Speaking of boxes, I got these at TJ Maxx for $3! Hope my SS likes them. There super sturdy so she could reuse them for organizing things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## klg534 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wrapping my boxes now. Speaking of boxes, I got these at TJ Maxx for $3! Hope my SS likes them. There super sturdy so she could reuse them for organizing things






These are ADORABLE.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm getting SO excited for all the reveals to start popping up. I can't wait to bask in everyone's sparkly pretties!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 29, 2013)

Happy BLACK FRIDAY everyone!!! I'm off to the retail trenches!!! Ahhhh!! Pray for me!! I have to deal with hundreds of lovely people today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

Just laid everything out to start wrapping and am realizing how overboard I went...oops! I think everything is perfect for her though &amp; I got everything grouped together to do the '12 Days of Christmas.' OR she can just open it all at once. Her choice. She actually lives close-ish to me so I think if I mail it tomorrow she should have it Monday or Tuesday. Watch your mailboxes, ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 29, 2013)

> Happy BLACK FRIDAY everyone!!! I'm off to the retail trenches!!! Ahhhh!! Pray for me!! I have to deal with hundreds of lovely people today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good luck darling! I worked from nine last night until five this morning. It was quite the experience! I have never seen so many frazzled women or men who don't know what they're doing in my life!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

> Happy BLACK FRIDAY everyone!!! I'm off to the retail trenches!!! Ahhhh!! Pray for me!! I have to deal with hundreds of lovely people today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good luck! Hopefully the rush is over..I just came from my mall and it actually wasn't busy at all


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 29, 2013)

Headed to the post office! Ah I've never been more excited to give a gift. WARNING: pic of my *wrapped* gifts below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Headed to the post office! Ah I've never been more excited to give a gift.

WARNING: pic of my *wrapped* gifts below






That is SO ADORABLE! I'm still trying to figure out how to wrap mine... I was originally going to do 12 birchboxes inside one big box, but some of my gifts are too large to fit into those boxes and some are so small that it would be a waste of space. Will probably end up doing something more like this!

Can't wait to see this UNWRAPPED


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Yeah, I got the wrapping paper and tape and then I'm like...okay, so how do I wrap it!? Small makeup items and irregularly shaped things, ahhh! lol


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 29, 2013)

> Headed to the post office! Ah I've never been more excited to give a gift. WARNING: pic of my *wrapped* gifts below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's so fun huh? I think that's why I sent my gifts on Monday. I was so excited for my girls to get them I couldn't stand waiting another second! Everything looks beautiful. I too can't wait to see it all unwrapped by your Santee!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 29, 2013)

I need to go buy some ribbon, that is exactly what I forgot. I promise that the package will be sent out next week but I really have to finish my midterms today!

...poop...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2013)

> Yeah, I got the wrapping paper and tape and then I'm like...okay, so how do I wrap it!? Small makeup items and irregularly shaped things, ahhh! lol


 I'm thinking about getting pillowpacks once I get everything and have a better sense of what needs to fit together. I might also group things together in one box, like all green things (for example. I'm actually not sure I'll have any green items to send!) or all items of a specific product type.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 29, 2013)

I did my 12 days of Christmas using 11 baggies. Each bag has the gift/gifts wrapped in tissue paper and a little note. They are labeled 1-11 and below these are the big gifts for the 12 day. Or she can open all at once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## missemiee (Nov 29, 2013)

> Yeah, I got the wrapping paper and tape and then I'm like...okay, so how do I wrap it!? Small makeup items and irregularly shaped things, ahhh! lol


Yeah...for our little swap, you'll probably laugh when you see how terrible my wrapping skills are and don't be alarmed if there are any tiny puncture holes in the wrapping paper...my cats are super helpful when it comes to wrapping gifts. Lol.


----------



## slinka (Nov 29, 2013)

Everytime I go to wrap something weird-shaped, I get all full of myself....talk myself up like, "Pffft. I got this. I can wrap this bulgy-oval-y thing, and it's gonna look soooooooo good! They're gonna be so envious of my skillz!"

And then reality happens, and I'm like, "Well... I tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> " So I'll then proceed to put all sorts of bows/ribbons/glitter on it to distract the person's eye. In my mind, the person receiving thinks, "OMFG, this is so BEAUTIFUL! LOOK AT ALL OF THE CURLY RIBBONS AND GLITTER ^_^"

So yeah, I'm pretty much a genius. lol.

Dear ss- every bone in my body is wanting to spend $100 (Y'know...to get free shipping, lol) at sugarpill since their stuff is on sale....but I'm being good....for now.
.....I neeeeeeeed it though......


----------



## slinka (Nov 29, 2013)

p.s. ss- If you give me a 12 days of xmas....I'll try to follow the instructions. I'll _try_. But, you must know that by now I am really a 5 year old inside of a 24 year old's body. Just putting it out there, lol.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 29, 2013)

> Yeah...for our little swap, you'll probably laugh when you see how terrible my wrapping skills are and don't be alarmed if there are any tiny puncture holes in the wrapping paper...my cats are super helpful when it comes to wrapping gifts. Lol.


 I have one that loves to bite -- not chew, just bite -- the flaps of cardboard boxes. And the festive baggies! Genius! I think that might be what I'll end up doing.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 29, 2013)

Just got back from a local artists pop up shop where a friend of mine makes and sells body scrubs, soaps, soaks, etc. It was sooo hard not to get some for my SS. It smells amazing. Trying to stop buying!


----------



## dressupthedog (Nov 29, 2013)

I like the festive baggies! It's hard to make a mess with baggies, lol. I finally finished shopping for my girl, and now I have to wait for it all to get here. I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but I've been reading all along and I'm really excited for her to get her gift. I'm actually a little apprehensive. I hope she really likes it. I just get nervous giving gifts to people I don't know well. I think it's all rooted back to the fifth grade. My class had a secret gift exchange. I brought a book. The girl who received the book left school in tears because she wanted a "better" gift. Of course, I realize now that she was a brat, but I felt terrible at the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really not traumatized. I just remembered that today. And I'm pretty sure my girl will not end up in tears, haha.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 29, 2013)

Well according to tracking my person got her present today. I hope she likes it. She hasn't been posting lately but comes on most days. Hopefully she isn't out of town for the holidays.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe I shouldn't have waited until 7:20 to start writing a 5 page paper for Lanor Relations. It's due tomorrow at midnight, please pray for my sanity.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 29, 2013)

how i wrapped:

(this isn't all of it/final presentation. theres still more stuff!)

anyone who's swapped with me knows that i'm a huge fan of wrapping round things like "candy" -- unless you've swapped with me recently then i was probably being lazy and didnt wrap. anyway, heres the pic. the shiny is nail striping tape that i added on for detail!


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 29, 2013)

You ladies are much better at presentation than I! Love it!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 29, 2013)

> how i wrapped: (this isn't all of it/final presentation. theres still more stuff!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Love love love the zebra print tissue paper!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Nov 29, 2013)

I recieved a gift today I don't know if it's from this ss or another one I'm doing? It's beauty related so I'm thinking it should be this one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What do you ladies think the best value and method is for shipping? Is it the flat rate box from USPS crammed to the gills? Just curious because that seem to be it, but I don't have a lot of experience shipping personal items. For all I know UPS has a great economy rate that's comparable. Thanks.
It really depends!

If the gift is heavy, it might be flat rate. BUT, standard mail might be cheaper depending on the weight and size.

For example, I think I could cram my gifts into a medium flat rate box, which would be I think $12.85. But at the estimated weight of 2-3 pounds (most of the items are pretty small and not terribly heavy), I can send it to my SS standard mail for $6.85.  I will probably go that route, as I have 2 packages to send to people and I don't want to break the bank!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have one that loves to bite -- not chew, just bite -- the flaps of cardboard boxes.

And the festive baggies! Genius! I think that might be what I'll end up doing.
Hahah! I find it funny you say this!.  My gifts are all put in a Sephora box and my kitten bit some of the corners and they have a bunch of tiny holes.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 29, 2013)

> It really depends! If the gift is heavy, it might be flat rate. BUT, standard mail might be cheaper depending on the weight and size. For example, I think I could cram my gifts into a medium flat rate box, which would be I think $12.85. But atÂ the estimated weight of 2-3 pounds (most of the items are pretty small and not terribly heavy), I can send it to my SS standard mail for $6.85. Â I will probably go that route, as I have 2 packages to send to people and I don't want to break the bank!


 Thanks for the info! I know it will be so much easier to use my own box instead of running back and forth to the post office. Hmm. I was going to check into paypal shipping, but it looks like you need a special account. I get so used to company shipping prices that I forget how expensive it can get quickly!


----------



## missemiee (Nov 29, 2013)

> how i wrapped: (this isn't all of it/final presentation. theres still more stuff!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Serious so cute!!! You did an awesome job! Sorry Secret Santee, yours will not be this cute lol. I do not have these skills but I will try my best.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 29, 2013)

> Hahah! I find it funny you say this!.Â  My gifts are all put in a Sephora box and my kitten bit some of the corners and they have a bunch of tiny holes.


Lol they like to get into everything! Everything is theirs! My husband and I can't even do a Christmas tree anymore. Our kitties are too wild. My older kitty likes to sit in the tree and knock it over and break ornaments, and he's the well behaved one! Now I have three cats, so it's outta the question, no tree this year. Unless I wanna create more work for myself, it's not happening.


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 29, 2013)

I started wrapping tonight and realized...I can't wrap, lol! I never had to actually "wrap" anything before...I usually just put it in a bag with tissue paper. 

Forgive me, my Secret Santa gal!


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 29, 2013)

This is so exciting! I'm almost done! Just a little more wrapping and a card to write! And a billion papers to grade... But I hit up toys r us on Black Friday for my real secret Santa recipient--my kid! Lots of fun and even a Thomas the tank engine starter set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 29, 2013)

@usofjessamerica I'am loving your gifts, that houndstooth is to die for! love it!

@DoubleShot OMG look at all the purple goodies!!! that looks soo amazing! Beautifully done. 

ALL the Santees should be proud its definitely so lovely to see the presents going out. Hopeful to get mine done soon to be sent out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

LOL. For those of you who are not great at wrapping, here are my goodies to make you feel better. I do NOT have the skills some of you do!

Yeah, I went a bit overboard. The blue box has 7-8 items in it, and the BCBG box has "stocking stuffers"...there are two items not wrapped that aren't pictured for obvious reasons. I just went with plain silver because I am a squirrel and I like shiny. 


Sorry to my santee that it's not prettier...but I really hope you like everything!!


----------



## paralegalatl (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh no, it looks better than mine, lol!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 29, 2013)

I just received email from 'elfee' of my SS on my box being on the way!  

So excited!!!  I've got tracking numbers.  This box will be a pebble in a pond!  Yipeee!

my head:

What!?!?!  We could send out the SS boxes already?  I thought it's mailing was to take place the first week of December.  Ooooh and aaaah!!!

note to self:  go back and read fine print again...

edit: *pebble in a pond* - waves of it's good energy will ring out and be felt at all shores!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 29, 2013)

> I just received email from 'elfee' of my SS on my box being on the way! Â  So excited!!! Â I've got tracking numbers. Â ThisÂ box will be a pebble in a pond!Â  Yipeee! my head: What!?!?! Â We could send out the SS boxes already? Â I thought it's mailing was to take place the first week of December. Â Ooooh and aaaah!!! note to self:Â Â go back and read fine print again...


I believe it said somewhere to ship between Decmeber 1-15 but some are sending early so that their giftee will recieve it next week.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, I got the wrapping paper and tape and then I'm like...okay, so how do I wrap it!? Small makeup items and irregularly shaped things, ahhh! lol
Yeah...for our little swap, you'll probably laugh when you see how terrible my wrapping skills are and don't be alarmed if there are any tiny puncture holes in the wrapping paper...my cats are super helpful when it comes to wrapping gifts. Lol. LOL! I'll probably only wrap a few things in yours because most of it isn't easily wrappable and frankly I forgot how bad I am at it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try ti make some prettiness happen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe it said somewhere to ship between Decmeber 1-15 but some are sending early so that their giftee will recieve it next week.

Well I'm really glad to be receiving it early!   That will work perfectly with my schedule, very thoughtful.

Thanks DoubleShot 




!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. For those of you who are not great at wrapping, here are my goodies to make you feel better. I do NOT have the skills some of you do!

Yeah, I went a bit overboard. The blue box has 7-8 items in it, and the BCBG box has "stocking stuffers"...there are two items not wrapped that aren't pictured for obvious reasons. I just went with plain silver because I am a squirrel and I like shiny. 


Sorry to my santee that it's not prettier...but I really hope you like everything!!

I think you did a good job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My gifts won't packaged pretty - I've been feeling so un-creative lately.

It's what's under the wrapping that matters


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 29, 2013)

> LOL. For those of you who are not great at wrapping, here are my goodies to make you feel better. I do NOT have the skills some of you do!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry to my santee that it's not prettier...but I really hope you like everything!! beautiful! I love the metallic wrapping paper and the bluesnowflakes! I had some just like that in a lighter blue last year.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 29, 2013)

I can't wait to go home tomorrow so that I can wrap my SS gifts. I might send it off Monday!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received email from 'elfee' of my SS on my box being on the way!  

So excited!!!  I've got tracking numbers.  This box will be a pebble in a pond!  Yipeee!

my head:

What!?!?!  We could send out the SS boxes already?  I thought it's mailing was to take place the first week of December.  Ooooh and aaaah!!!

note to self:  go back and read fine print again...

LOL Oh goodness no! People can send from anytime in November through December. I have the December 1 - 15 as a general guideline since a lot of people wait for Black Friday and Cyber Monday to shop. Basically the deadlines are more because I want people to have a two week window to shop and a two week window to wrap and ship. Basically I hope everyone gets their gifts by Christmas. My own giftee won't be getting hers for at least two more weeks because everything is still shipping. I should be seeing the rest of her gifts arrive by Monday.

I'm going to spoil it for my giftee, but the vast majority of items I'm sending her are items I've used myself (of course all brand new what I'm sending her) and love. I'm even doing a mini-video for her explaining why I'm giving her each item and showing her how I use mine.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 29, 2013)

If I get a 12 days of Christmas, I will definitely open one each day!  I love that kind of anticipation.  I would even wait and open it the day of Christmas, except I will be out of town  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mom always tries to get my dad and I to open at least one present on Christmas eve (we have always done it the day of- never before) and even when I was little, I refused!  We are both very against it.  Even when they mail me something on my birthday, I will wait until the day of to open it.  I love surprises, and I love waiting! haha


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 29, 2013)

> LOL Oh goodness no! People can send from anytime in November through December. I have the December 1 - 15 as a general guideline since a lot of people wait for Black Friday and Cyber Monday to shop. Basically the deadlines are more because I want people to have a two week window to shop and a two week window to wrap and ship. Basically I hope everyone gets their gifts by Christmas. My own giftee won't be getting hers for at least two more weeks because everything is still shipping. I should be seeing the rest of her gifts arrive by Monday. I'm going to spoil it for my giftee, but the vast majority of items I'm sending her are items I've used myself (of course all brand new what I'm sending her) and love. I'm even doing a mini-video for her explaining why I'm giving her each item and showing her how I use mine.


 An instruction video, that is amazing! What a lucky lady! Sadly, I will not be sending a video to my SS, and my wrapping skills are on level with a second grader. But I am going to try to make the presentation great for her!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

how i wrapped:

(this isn't all of it/final presentation. theres still more stuff!) anyone who's swapped with me knows that i'm a huge fan of wrapping round things like "candy" -- unless you've swapped with me recently then i was probably being lazy and didnt wrap. anyway, heres the pic. the shiny is nail striping tape that i added on for detail!



 

Love love love the zebra print tissue paper! This is SO pretty! I love anything zebra print!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I get a 12 days of Christmas, I will definitely open one each day!  I love that kind of anticipation.  I would even wait and open it the day of Christmas, except I will be out of town  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mom always tries to get my dad and I to open at least one present on Christmas eve (we have always done it the day of- never before) and even when I was little, I refused!  We are both very against it.  Even when they mail me something on my birthday, I will wait until the day of to open it.  I love surprises, and I love waiting! haha 
All of our Christmas happens Christmas Eve and then I run around and take everything down that night so the 25th is purely birthday for Z.


----------



## missemiee (Nov 30, 2013)

> All of our Christmas happens Christmas Eve and then I run around and take everything down that night so the 25th is purely birthday for Z.


Awww that's super sweet that you make it special for her! And it should be! It's her day! December birthdays are hard. Mine is next week and I still get the dual bday/Xmas gift from many people. When I was little I had my birthday party with friends on my half birthday; June 6th, just so I could have a pool party and escape the December birthday problem.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2013)

Yup I knew that was going to be a problem and told my family straight away there would be none of it there will be two presents at least and birthday presents would not be wrapped in left over Xmas paper cuz it's bull.


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 30, 2013)

i am not a santa nor am i a santee and i and not ashamed to admit that i read this thread every day.thank you.*sits down* you girls are so sweet and this thread restores my faith in humanity!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2013)

Welcome! I know it's a fun thread isn't it?


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 30, 2013)

can't wait to see the reveals!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2013)

Don't. I was that way last year. I never even posted but I haunted the reveal thread.


----------



## honeybee7 (Nov 30, 2013)

just kind of lovin you tweaks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and all of these sweet girls


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup I knew that was going to be a problem and told my family straight away there would be none of it there will be two presents at least and birthday presents would not be wrapped in left over Xmas paper cuz it's bull.
While Christmas birthdays aren't involved, this reminds me of my mom.  Growing up, I usually received Christmas presents Mom had forgotten about at Christmas for my birthday, usually wrapped in Christmas paper.  My birthday is January 21st.  She was so good at hiding things from my brother and me that they would just completely slip her mind when it was time to give them to us.  My brother would usually get his forgotten Christmas presents earlier than his birthday, but not always.  His birthday is exactly four weeks after mine.  I'm pretty sure there were occasions when Mom would have to return presents because he wouldn't get something he reallyreallyreally wanted for Christmas, so he went out and bought it with his gift money, and then Mom would remember she had in fact purchased it for him, but, whoops, he has no need for two.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, I spent nearly the entire day putting together my nail secret santee's gifts, wrapping them and then cramming them into the large flat rate shipping box. Here's to hoping that all of the time decorating and doing 12 days of Christmas doesn't get ruined in the USPS and my packing. I'm so so so excited for my Santee to get her gift. Now I'm off to work on regular secret Santee gifts!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 30, 2013)

> LOL Oh goodness no! People can send from anytime in November through December. I have the December 1 - 15 as a general guideline since a lot of people wait for Black Friday and Cyber Monday to shop. Basically the deadlines are more because I want people to have a two week window to shop and a two week window to wrap and ship. Basically I hope everyone gets their gifts by Christmas. My own giftee won't be getting hers for at least two more weeks because everything is still shipping. I should be seeing the rest of her gifts arrive by Monday. I'm going to spoil it for my giftee, but the vast majority of items I'm sending her are items I've used myself (of course all brand new what I'm sending her) and love. I'm even doing a mini-video for her explaining why I'm giving her each item and showing her how I use mine.


 Awesome idea!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

Dear SS: So your gifts are numbered in a certain way. But now I have new random things to put in your box which will mess with the numbers. What am I to do?? Figuring this out this early in the morning is clearly more important than writing a paper. XOXO JESS Ps. This paper will never get written. I am screwed.


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 30, 2013)

> Dear SS: So your gifts are numbered in a certain way. But now I have new random things to put in your box which will mess with the numbers. What am I to do?? Figuring this out this early in the morning is clearly more important than writing a paper. XOXO JESS Ps. This paper will never get written. I am screwed.


 you could do half numbers. or have some that say open on christmas. my gifts are numbered but I have one that says please wait to open on christmas.


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, I'm almost done shopping for my SS's' Two Sephora shipments this week and then I can mail out on Friday! I had found a really cute coach wristlet for her and had it in a bag in my trunk. Went to get two new tires on my way home and the guy had to get in my trunk to get my wheel lock key. I also had a 50/50 thing of antifreeze in my trunk in a spot where it wouldn't tip as the cap leaks. Wouldn't you know he moves everything around and now the wristlet is drenched in antifreeze. Grrr. Thankfully I have another wristlet that I think she will like that I haven't used.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SS:
So your gifts are numbered in a certain way. But now I have new random things to put in your box which will mess with the numbers. What am I to do?? Figuring this out this early in the morning is clearly more important than writing a paper.
XOXO JESS
Ps. This paper will never get written. I am screwed.
Put the random things together and call it a "stocking". haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaylee78 (Nov 30, 2013)

> If I get a 12 days of Christmas, I will definitely open one each day! Â I love that kind of anticipation. Â I would even wait and open it the day of Christmas, except I will be out of town  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My mom always tries to get my dad and I to open at least one present on Christmas eve (we have always done it the day of- never before) and even when I was little, I refused! Â We are both very against it. Â Even when they mail me something on my birthday, I will wait until the day of to open it. Â I love surprises, and I love waiting! hahaÂ


 oooh, great idea!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 30, 2013)

It's small business Saturday today - going out to get some local goodies for my SS!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Put the random things together and call it a "stocking". haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yes!  This gets my vote!  I haven't received a stocking since my mom passed away, so that would probably make me cry out of happiness if I saw something like that in my box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 30, 2013)

Got all my stuff wrapped!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Headed to the post office! Ah I've never been more excited to give a gift.

WARNING: pic of my *wrapped* gifts below






This is adorable!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got all my stuff wrapped! 


So cute!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 30, 2013)

If you ladies need to go buy wrapping paper Target is having a sale today. I believe it's buy one get on free. I'm going there after I finish my paper.


----------



## slinka (Nov 30, 2013)

> If you ladies need to go buy wrapping paper Target is having a sale today. I believe it's buy one get on free. I'm going there after I finish my paper.


 Thanks for the heads up! I might be going out today to where it's not so rural, lol. Santee- I got the first of many big boxes for you this morning! Yayyayyyy! I can finally wrap something (of course, a big thing in this box is so awkwardly shaped- you're gonna laugh at the result, if history is any indicator as to how well it's goin to look lol)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 30, 2013)

Done wrapping but of course the Post Office is already closed... wasn't watching the clock!

So, lovely giftee, your package will go out first thing on Monday. I think I might be more excited than you are!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Nov 30, 2013)

Man you ladies are Gooood!  I need to go buy paper - the past couple years, all of our packaging suppliers for work sent gift boxes of paper + bows and stickers, and this year, nada yet. I'm spoiled - they sent great stuff, I always thought it was a fabulous corporate gift to send (especially if you're a company that makes paper).  The other suppliers sent bags of..baggies. Yep, lots and lots of plastic baggies. I will never buy baggies again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I'm traveling for work this week, so I won't be able to check mail or the kiln until Thursday. I have the last of my santee's gifts ready to go minus the one hand crafted item. I want to get it out and get her reaction. Soo  impatient!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 30, 2013)

I am WAY overthinking the secrecy of secret santa. I was going to have an elf send the tracking number to my lady..but then I was thinking she'll be able to see which city it departed from and know it was me! So instead I think I'll give the elf the number and just have them send the projected due date. And then location updates when it gets closer to her. Is that crazy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 30, 2013)

> I am WAY overthinking the secrecy of secret santa. I was going to have an elf send the tracking number to my lady..but then I was thinking she'll be able to see which city it departed from and know it was me! So instead I think I'll give the elf the number and just have them send the projected due date. And then location updates when it gets closer to her. Is that crazy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I feel you. According to tracking my box was delivered yesterday. But I haven't seen or heard from my person yet. So I was thinking I would get someone to pm them to see if they got it. Then I talk myself out of it to give them time to open and deal with it.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so maaaaddddd!!!

I rushed home right after my shift (I'm still wearing my work clothes) and got on my computer to get the UD Lipsticks and when I hit submit order it refreshed and didn't do anything. So when I tried to buy it again it was like SOLD OUT SORRY!!!

I have no luck lol...
Me too, it was the one thing I was looking forward to getting. I ended up not buying anything black Friday the hubby was wondering if there was something wrong with me.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought the UD Lipset too! Weeeehooooo.

Dear Santee:
As soon ask finish this essay, I will work on the last part of your gift and it will be shipped out!
JP

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear SS,

I was sort of sassy this morning. Apologies! I could not resist the UD lipstick set and the Zoya deal. And I bought a bottle of Pink Sugar at Sephora since you ladies love it so much. And ok, ok, I bought a few $10 deals from Sephora as well.

I HAVE NO WILL POWER! 





Also, giftee, I bought you some stuff too! I think you're all done now. Just gotta wrap &amp; mail!
Congrats on getting it!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Umm if I'm your girl. .. I love sparkles on sparkles on sparkles!

Stacks on stacks on stacks of sparkles!!!



 I bleed glitter!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

After all these awesome deals that came out after assignments, I'm going to have to be better at strategizing better next year for SS. My girl got A LOT of stuff and I stretched my dollar as best I could without going crazy over -- but with the $20 off $50 at sephora + different GWP + Black Friday deals + groupon certificates to beauty sage... I really regret not waiting! I love what I'm giving my Santee and I hope she will too BUT I could've given her SO MUCH MORE if I waited just 2 weeks!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wrapping my boxes now. Speaking of boxes, I got these at TJ Maxx for $3! Hope my SS likes them. There super sturdy so she could reuse them for organizing things







Those are so cute specially the polka dot one!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy BLACK FRIDAY everyone!!!

I'm off to the retail trenches!!! Ahhhh!!

Pray for me!! I have to deal with hundreds of lovely people today!




Hope you survived without too many headaches.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Headed to the post office! Ah I've never been more excited to give a gift.

WARNING: pic of my *wrapped* gifts below









 your SS is a lucky lady!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need to go buy some ribbon, that is exactly what I forgot. I promise that the package will be sent out next week but I really have to finish my midterms today!

...poop...



 with your midterms!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did my 12 days of Christmas using 11 baggies. Each bag has the gift/gifts wrapped in tissue paper and a little note. They are labeled 1-11 and below these are the big gifts for the 12 day. Or she can open all at once.






Nice!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 30, 2013)

> I feel you. According to tracking my box was delivered yesterday. But I haven't seen or heard from my person yet. So I was thinking I would get someone to pm them to see if they got it. Then I talk myself out of it to give them time to open and deal with it.


 I wouldn't worry much yet. Lots of people go out of town for the holidays so I'm sure you'll hear something from them soon!


----------



## JC327 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how i wrapped:

(this isn't all of it/final presentation. theres still more stuff!)

anyone who's swapped with me knows that i'm a huge fan of wrapping round things like "candy" -- unless you've swapped with me recently then i was probably being lazy and didnt wrap. anyway, heres the pic. the shiny is nail striping tape that i added on for detail! 


That's really cute wrapping! I hope my SS is ok wit the fact that I wrap like a child.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 30, 2013)

Just got back from the post office.  My SS gift is sent out and my santee should get it on Monday.  I'm so excited and I really hope she likes it.  Can't wait to see what she thinks!


----------



## mckondik (Nov 30, 2013)

Finishing the last leg of a very long road trip! Took a bonus day off Monday, hopefully will get my Santee's goodies all wrapped and packed up then. Still have to sort through my extras and see what will suit her!


----------



## Dakota750 (Nov 30, 2013)

> After all these awesome deals that came out after assignments, I'm going to have to be better at strategizing better next year for SS. My girl got A LOT of stuff and I stretched my dollar as best I could without going crazy over -- but with the $20 off $50 at sephora + different GWP + Black Friday deals + groupon certificates to beauty sage... I really regret not waiting! I love what I'm giving my Santee and I hope she will too BUT I could've given her SO MUCH MORE if I waited just 2 weeks!


 What's this $20 off $50 at Sephora deal that you speak of?!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's this $20 off $50 at Sephora deal that you speak of?!
It's the new promotion Sephora is sending out.  it is good Dec 4-16, one time use in store or online.  I got mine in the mail today.  Looks like this


----------



## missemiee (Nov 30, 2013)

> Hope you survived without too many headaches.


Lol yes, I'm ALIVE!!! Thankfully no issues this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 30, 2013)

> It's the new promotion Sephora is sending out. Â it is good Dec 4-16, one time use in store or online. Â I got mine in the mail today. Â Looks like thisÂ


 I'm mad I didn't get the $20 one. I am VIB but I got the $ 15.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2013)

Will you ladies consider Tocca Stella a good frag for a citrus lover who does not like florals?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 30, 2013)

> Will you ladies consider Tocca Stella a good frag for a citrus lover who does not like florals?


 I would suggest Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange. But I've never smelled Tocca Stella.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2013)

I love Pacifica's blood orange I got a lotion in my Sample Society box and it started my love affair with citrus body products in the morning. They help wake me up lol


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 30, 2013)

As a citrus person I like the Tocca Stella.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will you ladies consider Tocca Stella a good frag for a citrus lover who does not like florals?
I would count myself as a citrus but not floral type of gal and I love the Tocca scents.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of love for Tocca products but I can't recall ever smelling them.


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 30, 2013)

There's also the atelier orange sanguine that's in that $18 set at sephora right now along with a vanilla mini. You could split it up.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm mad I didn't get the $20 one. I am VIB but I got the $ 15.
I'm sorry, that really sucks.  I know that happened to one other MUTer @allistra44 and she called and they said something about when she went in to the store it would recognize her as VIB but a Sephora employee in the same thread said no.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm excited to see some reveals! Will we have another page for that, or just this one?


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138820/spoilers-secret-santa-2013-presents-revealed

The reveal thread


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138820/spoilers-secret-santa-2013-presents-revealed

The reveal thread
Ooo I've been mobile too much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I miss everything until I get on my laptop! Thanks!


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2013)

I may or may not have just shoved a travel tube of UDPP into that little pull strip on my SS's box




  IT FIT, IF IT FITS IT GOES!


----------



## LadyK (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not have just shoved a travel tube of UDPP into that little pull strip on my SS's box



  IT FIT, IF IT FITS IT GOES!
Hahahaha  



 Guerrilla gifting.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not have just shoved a travel tube of UDPP into that little pull strip on my SS's box



  IT FIT, IF IT FITS IT GOES!
I may or may not have shoved a bag of pet treats in my SS's box. LOL My work had 50% off dog treats for Black Friday... couldn't resist...


----------



## lovepink (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not have shoved a bag of pet treats in my SS's box. LOL My work had 50% off dog treats for Black Friday... couldn't resist...
Aww that is so nice!  I wish I knew if my SS had pets.  I totally would have sent what ever kind of pet she had something!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 I bleed glitter!
Perhaps TMI, but it really happened:  I blew my nose today, and the inside of my nose was coated with sparkly turquoise eyeshadow.  It was like I had been snorting rails, except it was Geek Chic Cosmetics' We're All Infected instead of recreational pharmaceuticals.  I have no clue how that happened unless my tear ducts are feeding my eyeshadow to my nostrils.  I'm kind of curious to see what my sinuses look like.  I'm envisioning a '70s disco.


----------



## tweakabell (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Perhaps TMI, but it really happened:  I blew my nose today, and the inside of my nose was coated with sparkly turquoise eyeshadow.  It was like I had been snorting rails, except it was Geek Chic Cosmetics' We're All Infected instead of recreational pharmaceuticals.  I have no clue how that happened unless my tear ducts are feeding my eyeshadow to my nostrils.  I'm kind of curious to see what my sinuses look like.  I'm envisioning a '70s disco.


That's hilarious.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will you ladies consider Tocca Stella a good frag for a citrus lover who does not like florals?
Not sure, but if you can find a sample of Diptyque's Oyedo, that is straight-up sweet citrus with no floral. Sample Society sent samples out earlier this year.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2013)

I braved Target today to get candy for my Santee!  Well, okay, I really went to get some kitty litter and treats (I can only find this particular kind of treats -- something with catnip in it -- at Target, and I was having kitty issues in the middle of the night, *and* I had run out of the treats with catnip, and I'm thinking the monsters were being pissy about not getting their preferred treats).  As long as I was there, I got some people treats that I have been led to believe my Santee can't get where she is.  Still waiting for my last order, though, and the delivery got pushed out to Wednesday!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(And then I realized why I hate shopping this time of year:  Tons of people who don't know how to shop and/or deal with parking lots.)


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I braved Target today to get candy for my Santee!  Well, okay, I really went to get some kitty litter and treats (I can only find this particular kind of treats -- something with catnip in it -- at Target, and I was having kitty issues in the middle of the night, *and* I had run out of the treats with catnip, and I'm thinking the monsters were being pissy about not getting their preferred treats).  As long as I was there, I got some people treats that I have been led to believe my Santee can't get where she is.  Still waiting for my last order, though, and the delivery got pushed out to Wednesday!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(And then I realized why I hate shopping this time of year:  Tons of people who don't know how to shop and/or deal with parking lots.)
I try to avoid all stores from Thanksgiving until after Christmas.  I can't stand the crowds and the parking lots.  I try to order everything online.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 30, 2013)

Someone please tell me the death of Paul Walker is a hoax....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Someone please tell me the death of Paul Walker is a hoax....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I really hope it's a hoax.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 30, 2013)

> I try to avoid all stores from Thanksgiving until after Christmas. Â I can't stand the crowds and the parking lots. Â I try to order everything online. Â


 I am the same way. I don't like to go to the stores after Thanksgiving. ButI should be done with my Christmas shopping on Monday. I'm trying to see if Amazon is going to drop the prices on the kindle for my husband. I need to pick up some snacks for my brother and bil to finish up their gifts. But that will be a little closer to Christmas.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 30, 2013)

> Someone please tell me the death of Paul Walker is a hoax....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sadly it's not. He hit a tree in his Porsche in Santa Clarita &amp; his car literally exploded. My hubby's family live in Santa Clarita. They told me just a few minutes ago.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 30, 2013)

> Sadly it's not. He hit a tree in his Porsche in Santa Clarita &amp; his car literally exploded. My hubby's family live in Santa Clarita. They told me just a few minutes ago.


 The irony is strong with this one. How freaking sad. I can't stand how the media and other outlets constantly report celebrity deaths but they wind up being a hoax, people are so screwed up.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 30, 2013)

> Sadly it's not. He hit a tree in his Porsche in Santa Clarita &amp; his car literally exploded. My hubby's family live in Santa Clarita. They told me just a few minutes ago.


 There was another passenger with him in the car, as well...how tragically sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

Wasn't there a hoax yesterday that he died too??


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 30, 2013)

My sister said he was giving people rides in his Porsche to raise money for the Philippines. I don't know if he was driving or if he was letting the other people drive, but they drove into a tree &amp; the car exploded. Both he &amp; the guy with him died instantly. So sad. He was doing something to raise money for others &amp; this happens. :-(


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

Aww. I think it's been confirmed on his twitter/Facebook! So sad! This dominated the dinner conversation tonight with myself, my sister and my dad!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 30, 2013)

Finally wrapped up all the gifts for my secret Santa! So exciting, I still have to go buy a flat rate box and ship it but at least it's one step closer....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, I just made an Ulta order with something in it for my SS, so now I have to wait for that to arrive, and have something ELSE to wrap.

But I guess the plus side is, the later I mail it, the closer to Christmas she gets it, right?? Hopefully Ulta ships fast this time


----------



## nicepenguins (Nov 30, 2013)

Gah, one last thing had to take a postal detour to another town...looks like I'm sending mine out mid-week.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 30, 2013)

Dear SSantee:

I'm going to write this paper now. I kinda forgot that I have finals after this week. Even though I was probably one of the first people in this thread to finish shopping, I probably won't ship til after finals/closer to the deadline. I know that sucks BUUUUUUT, I've been adding something new to the box pretty much every day. By the time you get it, we're gonna need a bigger box!

Love,

Jess


----------



## lovepink (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I just made an Ulta order with something in it for my SS, so now I have to wait for that to arrive, and have something ELSE to wrap.

But I guess the plus side is, the later I mail it, the closer to Christmas she gets it, right?? Hopefully Ulta ships fast this time
You should be good assuming it has nothing that has to come ground.  I ordered on Thankgiving and my order is scheduled for delivery for Thursday the 5th.  Not too bad since I am on the West coast!  I might even have something in mine that requires ground (dry shampoo) so I am happy!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Perhaps TMI, but it really happened:  I blew my nose today, and the inside of my nose was coated with sparkly turquoise eyeshadow.  It was like I had been snorting rails, except it was Geek Chic Cosmetics' We're All Infected instead of recreational pharmaceuticals.  I have no clue how that happened unless my tear ducts are feeding my eyeshadow to my nostrils.  I'm kind of curious to see what my sinuses look like.  I'm envisioning a '70s disco.
I literally am crying!

HILARIOUS


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I try to avoid all stores from Thanksgiving until after Christmas.  I can't stand the crowds and the parking lots.  I try to order everything online.  
That's good in theory, but in practice, cats don't give a shit that it's stay-away-from-stores season.  I take that back.  They give a lot of shits.  Especially when you just used the last of the litter last night.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Dear Santee,

I had planned on mailing you your box earlier then later.  But then I decided that I'm going to take my time!  

I've got your top beauty favorites all ready and I just want to prolong the fun of being able to pick-up little festive things here and there when I'm out and about.  

I'm going to see what fun European choclates are out there in the gormond candy store...   one for you and one for me, cheers!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL. For those of you who are not great at wrapping, here are my goodies to make you feel better. I do NOT have the skills some of you do!

Yeah, I went a bit overboard. The blue box has 7-8 items in it, and the BCBG box has "stocking stuffers"...there are two items not wrapped that aren't pictured for obvious reasons. I just went with plain silver because I am a squirrel and I like shiny. 


Sorry to my santee that it's not prettier...but I really hope you like everything!!

Looks great! your SS will be very happy.


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Santee- so of course I went to the mall today and of course I walked into a certain store I've never been into before and OF COURSE, since I have everything you've ever posted engrained in my brainbox, I HAD to get you the cutest set of ...a surprise. You are a very, very spoiled santee. Also, after I posted that I was done with you last- about 30 minutes later I had an order place with ulta with some more goodies for you (and my sister, had to get that free shipping girl). I'm SO weak...I just wanna give and give and I'm such a Michael lol. But I'm sure you won't mind. All I ask is that you let me know if I made you a happy gal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm royally screwing up my wrapping (2 more packages came for you while I was out!) ...but I'm trying, lol. IT IS ALL SO WEIRD SHAPED.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received email from 'elfee' of my SS on my box being on the way!

So excited!!!  I've got tracking numbers.  This box will be a pebble in a pond!  Yipeee!

my head:

What!?!?!  We could send out the SS boxes already?  I thought it's mailing was to take place the first week of December.  Ooooh and aaaah!!!

note to self:  go back and read fine print again...

LOL Oh goodness no! People can send from anytime in November through December. I have the December 1 - 15 as a general guideline since a lot of people wait for Black Friday and Cyber Monday to shop. Basically the deadlines are more because I want people to have a two week window to shop and a two week window to wrap and ship. Basically I hope everyone gets their gifts by Christmas. My own giftee won't be getting hers for at least two more weeks because everything is still shipping. I should be seeing the rest of her gifts arrive by Monday.

I'm going to spoil it for my giftee, but the vast majority of items I'm sending her are items I've used myself (of course all brand new what I'm sending her) and love. I'm even doing a mini-video for her explaining why I'm giving her each item and showing her how I use mine.

That's awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I get a 12 days of Christmas, I will definitely open one each day!  I love that kind of anticipation.  I would even wait and open it the day of Christmas, except I will be out of town  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mom always tries to get my dad and I to open at least one present on Christmas eve (we have always done it the day of- never before) and even when I was little, I refused!  We are both very against it.  Even when they mail me something on my birthday, I will wait until the day of to open it.  I love surprises, and I love waiting! haha
All of our Christmas happens Christmas Eve and then I run around and take everything down that night so the 25th is purely birthday for Z.

That's so sweet, youre an awesome mom!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I try to avoid all stores from Thanksgiving until after Christmas.  I can't stand the crowds and the parking lots.  I try to order everything online.  
My boyfriend dragged me to the new high end fashion outlet mall in Rosemont on F'ing Black Friday.  It actually wasn't too bad once we got past the parking lot, but people were standing in line with vouchers for their high end products.  Yes, lines for Prada and Michael Kors.  Definitely not my usual shopping place, but the lines were down the mall.  Geesh.  The bf did score 3 suits from Sarar, for the price of 1, which was a totally sweet awesome deal.  And I um, may or may not have bought a gigantic luscious cross body Coach bag for $&lt;100.   I can neither confirm nor deny that the gorgeous piece of green buttery leather I'm now cuddling, was a black friday find. (And my boyfriend is doing the - I told you so, dance, from the other room as I type this).  I was adamant that I wasn't going near a mall on Black Friday, but he needed work clothes and it was totally worth it.  No Sephora outlet though - wouldn't that have been awesome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *honeybee7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i am not a santa nor am i a santee and i and not ashamed to admit that i read this thread every day.thank you.*sits down* you girls are so sweet and this thread restores my faith in humanity!!!
Welcome  and join in on the fun!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's good in theory, but in practice, cats don't give a shit that it's stay-away-from-stores season.  I take that back.  They give a lot of shits.  Especially when you just used the last of the litter last night.

Bwahahahah, that totally made me giggle out loud. Our two are Mr's poop-a-lot.  We use a 55 gallon tub for them and it's one box of litter at a time, because we have someone who likes to think he's digging to China,


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got all my stuff wrapped! 


So pretty!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, I have to brave the masses today. I need to go to Target, Walgreen's, and the grocery store. It think I'll get my hubby to go to petsmart for the dog food, I hate lugging around those 50 lb bags anyway!


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 1, 2013)

Mine will definitely need to ship ground when I send it out, but I'm still waiting on several packages first. So I'll just be happy if I can ship it by early next week, although I imagine it will take a while getting to her. So all of you later shippers are not alone.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay, I thought I was done, turns out I was wrong!  I keep seeing things I want to add, but today is last day I am buying stuff for my Santee.  I already know what I want to get her today to add to the package!  I'm hoping to send it out tomorrow, but we will see how far I get with wrapping everything up!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

> Okay, I thought I was done, turns out I was wrong! Â I keep seeing things I want to add, but today is last day I am buying stuff for my Santee. Â I already know what I want to get her today to add to the package! Â I'm hoping to send it out tomorrow, but we will see how far I get with wrapping everything up! Â


 I couldn't believe how many things I had to wrap. But I feel bad because I'm terrible at wrapping presents. I specifically used tissue paper so that she can easily rip through everything.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2013)

I LOVE IT.



> Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

> Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...


 This is so pretty!!!! It's Tiffany blue! I see what you did there. Hahaha.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

> Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...


 What girl doesn't want Tiffany blue boxes?!? So pretty!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

[@]Tiffany27la[/@] you win the wrapping award of the day!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy




But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...
That looks so beautiful!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 1, 2013)

> [@]Tiffany27la[/@] you win the wrapping award of the day!


 LOL! Thanks, love! I was fretting away over what combo of wrapping paper/bows to use..I just wasn't feeling it until an advertisement for Tiffany &amp; Co. popped up on my computer screen. That was all she wrote  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the sweet words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just trying to make an extra special gift for an extra special gal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

> Thank you all for the sweet words  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just trying to make an extra special gift for an extra special gal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Seriously, whoever your girl is, she's a lucky one!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2013)

> Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...


 This is ridiculously pretty! Puts my tissue paper wrap job to shame.


----------



## donutbaby (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in need of an Elf to ask my Santee a few questions -- PM me if interested (so she doesn't catch on to who you are!)

Almost done; this has been so much fun!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2013)

If anyone needs an elf (tracking elf, elf elf) just let me know! I also think we have an elf list a few pages back.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tracking elves!  If you would like to get your tracking information passed on to your recipient without revealing your identity, just PM one of the fine forumites on this list, and your tracking information -- but not your identity -- will be passed along.  I just went back to page 123 or thereabouts, and I'm pretty sure there were more volunteers before that, but I'm not up to going back any further, so if anyone else wants to be added, just say so!


sparklegirl
usofjessamerica
meaganola
DoubleShot
JC327
KellyKaye
MissRoe
trekkersangel
Dakota750
tweakabell
paralegalatl
makeitupasigo

Note:  I'm editing this post as people volunteer after this post, just in case anyone cared.  Also, just to make it easier to search for this post in the future if anyone is so inclined, I'm putting this in as a word (one word, no spaces) I think will only be in this post:  trackingelves
Here's a repost of the elf list. If you want to look at the actual one, it's close to the top of page 129.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's this $20 off $50 at Sephora deal that you speak of?!
It's the new promotion Sephora is sending out.  it is good Dec 4-16, one time use in store or online.  I got mine in the mail today.  Looks like this





They haven't sent anything for me in the mail, hope it comes soon!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hope you survived without too many headaches.
Lol yes, I'm ALIVE!!! Thankfully no issues this year



That's great! My mom works retail and had to work black Friday she said it was insane and she didn't have time to breathe.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

MG!!  A box arrived for me, this morning... on a Sunday!  The postage alone met &amp; exceeded the SS spending guidelines.  I can tell this is going to be something very special.

Going to read card:




    You are the most awesomest Holly Higgins, a.k.a. DoubleShot!!  





(Am charging camera battery, stayed tuned for updates!!)

edit: will take this to reveal thread just remembered.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy




But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...
Brilliant idea, and yes who wouldn't want a Tiffany's colored box! I love how simple that looks.

Posting here as well, that I had put in the reveals section, here's a little preview for the box I'm preparing for my santee for regular SS   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I'm afraid my nail santee on the other hand will be shipped later than wanted because I'm waiting on a few things that I ordered so I apologize for that.





Gift Box 1 of 3


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2013)

So excited to send out my gift that I didn't even really think about the fact that I might get my own gift this week!

My mail lady/UPS guy are going to LOVE me this week. I have at least nine orders coming. One of them is actually a drum set I ordered for my boyfriend for Christmas, which should come in six big boxes (How am I going to hide that?!). 

IT'S BEGINNING TO LOOK A LOT LIKE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Brilliant idea, and yes who wouldn't want a Tiffany's colored box! I love how simple that looks.

Posting here as well, that I had put in the reveals section, here's a little preview for the box I'm preparing for my santee for regular SS   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I'm afraid my nail santee on the other hand will be shipped later than wanted because I'm waiting on a few things that I ordered so I apologize for that.





Gift Box 1 of 3
Super cute wrapping job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Finally wrapped up all the gifts for my secret Santa! So exciting, I still have to go buy a flat rate box and ship it but at least it's one step closer....


Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy





But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...


Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy





But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...
Brilliant idea, and yes who wouldn't want a Tiffany's colored box! I love how simple that looks.

Posting here as well, that I had put in the reveals section, here's a little preview for the box I'm preparing for my santee for regular SS   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I'm afraid my nail santee on the other hand will be shipped later than wanted because I'm waiting on a few things that I ordered so I apologize for that.





Gift Box 1 of 3


Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got all my stuff wrapped! 



Everyone has such cute wrapping-skills!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited to send out my gift that I didn't even really think about the fact that I might get my own gift this week!

My mail lady/UPS guy are going to LOVE me this week. I have at least nine orders coming. One of them is actually a drum set I ordered for my boyfriend for Christmas, which should come in six big boxes (How am I going to hide that?!). 

IT'S BEGINNING TO LOOK A LOT LIKE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!! 





For the drum set, tell your BF that your boss/brother/mom got a huge gift (hmm, something plausible, but not a drum set... Giant Tupperware Set?  Your company's employee Christmas gifts?) and asked you to store it at your place and they'll pick it up later on Christmas Day (so he's not suspicious when it's still there late Christmas Eve).

Or, if you have some friends or relatives close by with some extra storage space, hide it at their house til Christmas Eve.  Good luck with that one!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not have just shoved a travel tube of UDPP into that little pull strip on my SS's box



  IT FIT, IF IT FITS IT GOES!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I may or may not have just shoved a travel tube of UDPP into that little pull strip on my SS's box



  IT FIT, IF IT FITS IT GOES!
I may or may not have shoved a bag of pet treats in my SS's box. LOL My work had 50% off dog treats for Black Friday... couldn't resist...

That's so sweet!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 1, 2013)

I wrapped mine! Just waiting for one more thing. Here are sneak peaks of my nail ss and regular ss boxes. Is it for you? Maybe!...but which is which???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Gift Preview: Spoiler!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

[@]Tiffany27la[/@] your wrapping is so good. My skills are lacking- especially with all the weird shaped gifts my girl's getting lol. Hopefully she doesn't see how well you wrap (makes me look like I didn't try at all! Lol) =p


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 I bleed glitter!
Perhaps TMI, but it really happened:  I blew my nose today, and the inside of my nose was coated with sparkly turquoise eyeshadow.  It was like I had been snorting rails, except it was Geek Chic Cosmetics' We're All Infected instead of recreational pharmaceuticals.  I have no clue how that happened unless my tear ducts are feeding my eyeshadow to my nostrils.  I'm kind of curious to see what my sinuses look like.  I'm envisioning a '70s disco.

I just pictured that in my mind after reading this lol.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Someone please tell me the death of Paul Walker is a hoax....




I woke up to this story all over my fb feed this morning. I still cant believe it so sad.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

I can not stop shopping for my giftee.

I am seriously out of control...this is so FUN!!!!!

I wish I could share the "finds" I just found w/ all of you NOW!

Question...if I wanted to buy some flat rate boxes, do you know if the postman delivers them?

Can it all be done online?

I am trying to avoid having to physically go to my post office...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

> I can not stop shopping for my giftee. I am seriously out of control...this is so FUN!!!!! I wish I could share the "finds" I just found w/ all of you NOW! Question...if I wanted to buy some flat rate boxes, do you know if the postman delivers them? Can it all be done online? I am trying to avoid having to physically go to my post office... Thanks in advance!


 Flat rate boxes can be delivered to you. Order form is on USPS website: https://www.usps.com/ship/priority-mail-flat.htm


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Finally wrapped up all the gifts for my secret Santa! So exciting, I still have to go buy a flat rate box and ship it but at least it's one step closer....
Looks awesome loving all the pink and the sparkle.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> I woke up to this story all over my fb feed this morning. I still cant believe it so sad.


Sad indeed. I wasn't familiar with his movies or F&amp;F but it's tragic.


Spoiler


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Flat rate boxes can be delivered to you. Order form is on USPS website: https://www.usps.com/ship/priority-mail-flat.htm
Thank you!!!!!!!  You just saved me two hours and a big headache. kisses!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 1, 2013)

Just finished wrapping all of my girl's gifts! I'm not the best at wrapping but tried to make it pretty! Now I need to get a large flat rate box and will be shipping it soon!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I try to avoid all stores from Thanksgiving until after Christmas.  I can't stand the crowds and the parking lots.  I try to order everything online.
My boyfriend dragged me to the new high end fashion outlet mall in Rosemont on F'ing Black Friday.  It actually wasn't too bad once we got past the parking lot, but people were standing in line with vouchers for their high end products.  Yes, lines for Prada and Michael Kors.  Definitely not my usual shopping place, but the lines were down the mall.  Geesh.  The bf did score 3 suits from Sarar, for the price of 1, which was a totally sweet awesome deal.  And I um, may or may not have bought a gigantic luscious cross body Coach bag for $&lt;100.   I can neither confirm nor deny that the gorgeous piece of green buttery leather I'm now cuddling, was a black friday find. (And my boyfriend is doing the - I told you so, dance, from the other room as I type this).  I was adamant that I wasn't going near a mall on Black Friday, but he needed work clothes and it was totally worth it.  No Sephora outlet though - wouldn't that have been awesome!

That sounds like a great deal!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

Spent yesterday doing nail SS and today I finished up regular SS.  So excited to mail them off.  Here's a sneak peak at regular SS.  Nail SS was much harder to wrap and I packed the box and almost had to sit on it to tape it shut.  Silly me forgot to take a pic.



Spoiler


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's good in theory, but in practice, cats don't give a shit that it's stay-away-from-stores season.  I take that back.  They give a lot of shits.  Especially when you just used the last of the litter last night.

Bwahahahah, that totally made me giggle out loud. Our two are Mr's poop-a-lot.  We use a 55 gallon tub for them and it's one box of litter at a time, because we have someone who likes to think he's digging to China,

Lmao no matter how much litter I put for my cat she finds a way to move the litter aside so she can pee on the  bottom plastic. Also I found a really good littler that controls the ordeos really well and what does she do? she no longer covers her poop so she can make sure the bathroom smells like kitty butt.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Tiffany27la your wrapping is so good. My skills are lacking- especially with all the weird shaped gifts my girl's getting lol. Hopefully she doesn't see how well you wrap (makes me look like I didn't try at all! Lol) =p
Aww, I'm sorry @slinka! That was totally not my intention! I'm sure your girl will love your wrapping because it came from the heart!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy




But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...
That is gorgeous! Please come over and wrap all my gifts lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't wait to pick up a flat-rate box tomorrow!

Also, if anyone needs to buy a gift or whatnot, Ulta is doing a great Cyber Monday sale.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> I can't wait to pick up a flat-rate box tomorrow! Also, if anyone needs to buy a gift or whatnot, Ulta is doing a great Cyber Monday sale.


Yes we are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lmao no matter how much litter I put for my cat she finds a way to move the litter aside so she can pee on the  bottom plastic. Also I found a really good littler that controls the ordeos really well and what does she do? she no longer covers her poop so she can make sure the bathroom smells like kitty butt.
I'm fairly certain mine wait until I turn off the water after I take my evening shower after I get home from work to do their business and then don't cover it.  Because the kitties' bathroom (a little utility closet that I decided would be *perfect* for this purpose) is right across the hall from my bathroom, I get to walk out of a nice, hot, steamy shower into *that*.

And I used to have a kitty who was a flinger.  She somehow got litter six feet up the bathroom wall/door and across the hall onto the washer and dryer set -- and that was even after I changed to a covered box (I don't think it had a swinging door like my current monsters' box does, though.  That might have helped).  To this day, I have no clue how she managed it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes we are





You have any idea how I can access my online account if I can't remember the password?  I've asked it to email me several times and I never get an email.  I really want to place an order tonight.  Setting up a second account is only thing I can think of.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is gorgeous! Please come over and wrap all my gifts lol.
Geesh, Right?!?!?!?!! Her gift wrapping makes mine look like I was blind folded while doing it. HAHAHA! I may be a gift ripper-opener but I might think about changing my ways for that packaging. I just love that it is Tiffany blue and her name is @Tiffany27la. I don't know if she did it intentionally but I love her more for it! haha.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> You have any idea how I can access my online account if I can't remember the password? Â I've asked it to email me several times and I never get an email. Â I really want to place an order tonight. Â Setting up a second account is only thing I can think of.


Other than calling customer service, I do not know. Before working here I didn't have an online account. Wish I could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes we are




@DoubleShot, I am so jealous that you work there. I love that store but unfortunately have to shop exclusively online because we don't have one anywhere nearby.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> @DoubleShot , I am so jealous that you work there. I love that store but unfortunately have to shop exclusively online because we don't have one anywhere nearby.


It has it's pros and cons. I enjoy it.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 1, 2013)

Dear Santee (regular) A few nights ago, I was on my way to pick up a friend from school &amp; was running a bit late. I decided to make a quick stop for gas &amp; was opening the back car door to retrieve my wallet from the back seat when something awful happened! Well, I didn't notice the huge metal pole next to the car door (in my defense, I was in a hurry &amp; it was dark) so when I flung open the back car door my middle finger got slammed hard in between the pole and outer edge of the door. Needless to say, my finger now looks like a mangled sausage. It's swollen, bruised, &amp; UGLY!Â  Anyhow, I wanted both my nails &amp; regular SanteesÂ to know this, so that they don't get offended when they receive their poorly wrapped presents. I did try my best to make everything presentable.Â I also wanted to type out a list explaining why I chose each item, but typing for a long period of time is painful too. :'( I managed to finish up one list (nails) yesterday morning, &amp; will do the other (regular) tonight -Â But I'll have toÂ keep it short. Sorry, Santees I hope you understand.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Santee (regular)
A few nights ago, I was on my way to pick up a friend from school &amp; was running a bit late. I decided to make a quick stop for gas &amp; was opening the back car door to retrieve my wallet from the back seat when something awful happened! Well, I didn't notice the huge metal pole next to the car door (in my defense, I was in a hurry &amp; it was dark) so when I flung open the back car door my middle finger got slammed hard in between the pole and outer edge of the door. Needless to say, my finger now looks like a mangled sausage. It's swollen, bruised, &amp; UGLY! 


Anyhow, I wanted both my nails &amp; regular Santees to know this, so that they don't get offended when they receive their poorly wrapped presents. I did try my best to make everything presentable. I also wanted to type out a list explaining why I chose each item, but typing for a long period of time is painful too. :'( I managed to finish up one list (nails) yesterday morning, &amp; will do the other (regular) tonight - But I'll have to keep it short. Sorry, Santees I hope you understand.
Ouch!!  I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Santee (regular)
A few nights ago, I was on my way to pick up a friend from school &amp; was running a bit late. I decided to make a quick stop for gas &amp; was opening the back car door to retrieve my wallet from the back seat when something awful happened! Well, I didn't notice the huge metal pole next to the car door (in my defense, I was in a hurry &amp; it was dark) so when I flung open the back car door my middle finger got slammed hard in between the pole and outer edge of the door. Needless to say, my finger now looks like a mangled sausage. It's swollen, bruised, &amp; UGLY! 


Anyhow, I wanted both my nails &amp; regular Santees to know this, so that they don't get offended when they receive their poorly wrapped presents. I did try my best to make everything presentable. I also wanted to type out a list explaining why I chose each item, but typing for a long period of time is painful too. :'( I managed to finish up one list (nails) yesterday morning, &amp; will do the other (regular) tonight - But I'll have to keep it short. Sorry, Santees I hope you understand.
Awwww no! Ugh that must hurt SO incredibly bad. Your santees would be heartless if they got upset about anything like that! Poor thing- get better soon!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



MG!!  A box arrived for me, this morning... on a Sunday!  The postage alone met &amp; exceeded the SS spending guidelines.  I can tell this is going to be something very special.

Going to read card:




    You are the most awesomest Holly Higgins, a.k.a. DoubleShot!!  





(Am charging camera battery, stayed tuned for updates!!)

edit: will take this to reveal thread just remembered.
Oh wow cant believe you got mail on a Sunday!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww, I'm sorry @slinka! That was totally not my intention! I'm sure your girl will love your wrapping because it came from the heart!




Aw, no worries lol. I'm actually really good at wrapping normal-shaped things- but these awkward-shaped things have beaten me! I'm sure she'll still like it all. Well, she'd better! lol. I tried my little slinka heart out =p


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow cant believe you got mail on a Sunday!
Me too. I'm incredibly jealous (and antsy- waiting on all the pretties to arrive!!)


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can not stop shopping for my giftee.

I am seriously out of control...this is so FUN!!!!!

I wish I could share the "finds" I just found w/ all of you NOW!

Question...if I wanted to buy some flat rate boxes, do you know if the postman delivers them?

Can it all be done online?

I am trying to avoid having to physically go to my post office...

Thanks in advance!
lol, you and me both girl. I'm about 2 seconds away from getting her ANOTHER thing. omg.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 1, 2013)

I wouldn't care if my present was wrapped in toilet paper... it's the thought that counts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And seeing some of these wrappings... some of you could make toilet paper look amazing hahaha!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy




But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...
Brilliant idea, and yes who wouldn't want a Tiffany's colored box! I love how simple that looks.

Posting here as well, that I had put in the reveals section, here's a little preview for the box I'm preparing for my santee for regular SS   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I'm afraid my nail santee on the other hand will be shipped later than wanted because I'm waiting on a few things that I ordered so I apologize for that.





Gift Box 1 of 3
That paper is so pretty!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wouldn't care if my present was wrapped in toilet paper... it's the thought that counts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And seeing some of these wrappings... some of you could make toilet paper look amazing hahaha!!!
Ditto- I even stated that if they wanted/needed to save the money/trees, that's totally fine. Not everyone can be a wrapping guru.

On the tp- did you see that episode of double divas where one of those gals made a tp wedding dress? Ah-mazing.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wrapped mine! Just waiting for one more thing. Here are sneak peaks of my nail ss and regular ss boxes. Is it for you? Maybe!...but which is which???




  






Ohh nice!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 1, 2013)

Dear Secret Santee... I know your anxious to get all your pretty, blue boxes, but I'm gonna need you to hold on to your horsetails for just a bit longer....blowing it out of the water over here, and trust me when I say it will be worth the wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sincerely, The Best Secret Santa Everrrr Ha! Just kidding! kind of.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

Uh oh.  Everything is wrapped and ready, but I just got a shipping email... I had completely forgotten I bought something for my santee! Clearly I've done WAY TOO MUCH shopping.  Guess I can't mail mine quite yet.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spent yesterday doing nail SS and today I finished up regular SS.  So excited to mail them off.  Here's a sneak peak at regular SS.  Nail SS was much harder to wrap and I packed the box and almost had to sit on it to tape it shut.  Silly me forgot to take a pic.



Spoiler








 So pretty &amp; colorful!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)

ARGH, my secret santa stuff is packed and ready to go. Now I'm waiting for all the stuff to come in for my hubby and my adopted men in Afghanyland. I WANNA WRAP MORE, HURRY UP!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lmao no matter how much litter I put for my cat she finds a way to move the litter aside so she can pee on the  bottom plastic. Also I found a really good littler that controls the ordeos really well and what does she do? she no longer covers her poop so she can make sure the bathroom smells like kitty butt.
I'm fairly certain mine wait until I turn off the water after I take my evening shower after I get home from work to do their business and then don't cover it.  Because the kitties' bathroom (a little utility closet that I decided would be *perfect* for this purpose) is right across the hall from my bathroom, I get to walk out of a nice, hot, steamy shower into *that*.

And I used to have a kitty who was a flinger.  She somehow got litter six feet up the bathroom wall/door and across the hall onto the washer and dryer set -- and that was even after I changed to a covered box (I don't think it had a swinging door like my current monsters' box does, though.  That might have helped).  To this day, I have no clue how she managed it.

Oh wow definitely glad my cat is not a flinger she just loves to stink the place up.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That paper is so pretty!
Thank you!!


----------



## Animezing (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ouch!!  I hope you have a speedy recovery!


Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awwww no! Ugh that must hurt SO incredibly bad. Your santees would be heartless if they got upset about anything like that! Poor thing- get better soon!

Thanks, you both are super sweet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is gorgeous! Please come over and wrap all my gifts lol.
Geesh, Right?!?!?!?!! Her gift wrapping makes mine look like I was blind folded while doing it. HAHAHA! I may be a gift ripper-opener but I might think about changing my ways for that packaging. I just love that it is Tiffany blue and her name is @Tiffany27la. I don't know if she did it intentionally but I love her more for it! haha.

Hahaha I thought the same thing! I think that wrapping paper should be your signature paper @Tiffany27la


----------



## klg534 (Dec 1, 2013)

All this wrapping makes me feel so slack! I need some "stocking stuffers" before I send mine off... (and a stocking!) but everyone else is so on top of things!!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw, no worries lol. I'm actually really good at wrapping normal-shaped things- but these awkward-shaped things have beaten me! I'm sure she'll still like it all. Well, she'd better! lol. *I tried my little slinka heart out =p*
See..^^THIS^^ is exactly why she'll love it! Your little Slinka heart is beautiful


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha I thought the same thing! I think that wrapping paper should be your signature paper @Tiffany27la
It was totally by accident, lol! I'm really not smart enough to be that creative lol


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Other than calling customer service, I do not know. Before working here I didn't have an online account. Wish I could help




Thanks, this is going to sound crazy but that was helpful. There's not a phone number on the Ulta site so I hadn't called. I googled it, found a number and just got off the phone.  Apparently my email addy doesn't like ulta emails either so we changed the account and I'm now good to go!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> Thanks, this is going to sound crazy but that was helpful. There's not a phone number on the Ulta site so I hadn't called. I googled it, found a number and just got off the phone. Â Apparently my email addy doesn't like ulta emails either so we changed the account and I'm now good to go!


Aww glad you fixed it! We have accounts with wrong emails/addresses all the time, or sometimes there's just an error in the system and we have to enter all the info in again. It's quite confusing.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 1, 2013)

> Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...


 If you went overboard in wrapping, then I definitely did too.



I still have one more package coming become I send it out. It includes 2 handmade items.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 1, 2013)

> If you went overboard in wrapping, then I definitely did too.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have one more package coming become I send it out. It includes 2 handmade items.


 You guys are so talented in the wrapping department. My gals were lucky they were wrapped. Ha ha ha. I've never been very good at wrapping presents.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you went overboard in wrapping, then I definitely did too.


 I still have one more package coming become I send it out. It includes 2 handmade items.
Wow so beautiful!  Can I send you my presents to wrap? Lol  I have my SS stuff wrapped (minus the homemade thing) and was going to post picks but seeing the talent some of oyu have for wrapping I think I will let it be a suprise for her!


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 1, 2013)

> Ditto- I even stated that if they wanted/needed to save the money/trees, that's totally fine. Not everyone can be a wrapping guru.


 I only wrap in newspaper or recycled packing paper to try to recycle. To each his/her own! No matter how it is wrapped you still get to open it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 1, 2013)

Now I really feel bad



  it was never my intention to belittle anyone's wrapping capabilities, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going overboard!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 1, 2013)

> Dear Santee (regular) A few nights ago, I was on my way to pick up a friend from school &amp; was running a bit late. I decided to make a quick stop for gas &amp; was opening the back car door to retrieve my wallet from the back seat when something awful happened! Well, I didn't notice the huge metal pole next to the car door (in my defense, I was in a hurry &amp; it was dark) so when I flung open the back car door my middle finger got slammed hard in between the pole and outer edge of the door. Needless to say, my finger now looks like a mangled sausage. It's swollen, bruised, &amp; UGLY!Â  Anyhow, I wanted both my nails &amp; regular SanteesÂ to know this, so that they don't get offended when they receive their poorly wrapped presents. I did try my best to make everything presentable.Â I also wanted to type out a list explaining why I chose each item, but typing for a long period of time is painful too. :'( I managed to finish up one list (nails) yesterday morning, &amp; will do the other (regular) tonight -Â But I'll have toÂ keep it short. Sorry, Santees I hope you understand.


 My finger got locked in a trunk many yeas ago, so I know how you feel. I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now I really feel bad



  it was never my intention to belittle anyone's wrapping capabilities, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going overboard!
Psssshhhh, don't worry about it! I don't think that's how any interpreted your picture. I adore your packaging, am I ashamed of mine? Nope! Took me like 45 minutes and I was trying to be meticulous. But that didn't work out for me, hahahaha! However, I am still very proud because I can have now mastered making curling ribbon outrageously curly!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wow cant believe you got mail on a Sunday!
It's nuts!  First time in my life.  USPS on roids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Santee (regular)
A few nights ago, I was on my way to pick up a friend from school &amp; was running a bit late. I decided to make a quick stop for gas &amp; was opening the back car door to retrieve my wallet from the back seat when something awful happened! Well, I didn't notice the huge metal pole next to the car door (in my defense, I was in a hurry &amp; it was dark) so when I flung open the back car door my middle finger got slammed hard in between the pole and outer edge of the door. Needless to say, my finger now looks like a mangled sausage. It's swollen, bruised, &amp; UGLY! 


Anyhow, I wanted both my nails &amp; regular Santees to know this, so that they don't get offended when they receive their poorly wrapped presents. I did try my best to make everything presentable. I also wanted to type out a list explaining why I chose each item, but typing for a long period of time is painful too. :'( I managed to finish up one list (nails) yesterday morning, &amp; will do the other (regular) tonight - But I'll have to keep it short. Sorry, Santees I hope you understand.
I have done something similar to this except it was when I was helping to put together some scaffolding for re-painting the house. My dad and I were lowering one of the last pieces down and my thumb got caught in the hole where the other piece was supposed to click in. I think I was 12 years old at the time. The scaffolding squished my thumb. My thumb itself didn't look too terrible but my nail turned black and eventually fell off. It did grow back but the whole thing was a terrifying experience for my tween self.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto- I even stated that if they wanted/needed to save the money/trees, that's totally fine. Not everyone can be a wrapping guru.

On the tp- did you see that episode of double divas where one of those gals made a tp wedding dress? Ah-mazing.
That's the one episode I did see. That was crazy...I couldn't even imagine trying that one.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy





But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...
Stunning!!! I love blue wrapping paper for the holiday. Just found a teal blue with snowflakes to use this year.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 1, 2013)

I've still got one more order to make and some stuff that needs to come in before I can start cramming things into a box, so it might be a little later than some other people, but my goal is to ship out by the end of the week.

I wanted to believe that I stayed somewhat close to the budget, but as I do the math I realize that is completely false.  Oh well!  I just hope she really enjoys what I am putting together.  The main item is completely out on a limb, but it's one of my all-time favorite products and something she needs more of in my opinion. 

I may even start wrapping soon; you ladies have me inspired!  Too bad I'm not near my mom--she has the wrap stash of excellence and the ability to wrap any shape.  Unfortunately, I try not to keep too much of that stuff around, so we'll see what I come up with...creativity and little drawings may have to suffice.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have done something similar to this except it was when I was helping to put together some scaffolding for re-painting the house. My dad and I were lowering one of the last pieces down and my thumb got caught in the hole where the other piece was supposed to click in. I think I was 12 years old at the time. The scaffolding squished my thumb. My thumb itself didn't look too terrible but my nail turned black and eventually fell off. It did grow back but the whole thing was a terrifying experience for my tween self.
Not my finger, but still a smoosh story.  Spoiler for the squeamish.

When I was a senior in high school, I lifted weights in the evenings (wow, *that* was a thing *I* did?  So bizarre!  Anywayâ€¦).  One night, I dropped a barbell on my foot.  It smashed my big toe -- and then the blood pooled under my toenail to the point where I could FEEL MY PULSE IN MY TOE.  I could barely stand up long enough to hobble to the bathroom and back.  It wasn't an emergency room kind of thing, and I couldn't get a doctor's appointment until late afternoon, but because of the pain, I stayed home with my foot propped up watching tv until my mom could take me to the doctor so she could DRILL A HOLE IN MY TOENAIL to drain the blood and relieve the pressure.  And then I had to soak my toe in hydrogen peroxide for something like fifteen minutes three times a day for a week or two so the blood could continue to drain and not cause any problems.   And then five years later, a few weeks after I graduated from college, I got chunks of wood stuck in my foot between my big toe and the one next to it, but that's a whole 'nother story that involved weekly trips to the podiatrist to try to dig it all out for about two months followed by full-out surgery the following winter.  And hydrocodone.  Lots of hydrocodone.
These two incidents are probably why I have a very high tolerance for my own open wounds.  Digging out splinters and ingrown hairs with only tweezers and a straight pin?  Better grab something to mop up the blood.  Sometimes, those suckers are *deep*.


----------



## BagLady (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is a box of goodies for my SS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I love wrapping in Kraft Paper

I also have 2 other bags of stuff that didn't fit in the box. Oops


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

> Not my finger, but still a smoosh story. Â Spoiler for the squeamish.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



These two incidents are probably why I have a very high tolerance for my own open wounds. Â Digging out splinters and ingrown hairs with only tweezers and a straight pin? Â Better grab something to mop up the blood. Â Sometimes, those suckers are *deep*. As sick as this sounds, I really really was expecting a gruesome picture. Lol. Sounds awful- luckily I don't have a toe-drill story, or that I am thankful lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


As sick as this sounds, I really really was expecting a gruesome picture. Lol.

Sounds awful- luckily I don't have a toe-drill story, or that I am thankful lol.
I was actually hoping for a gruesome picture! I loved being an Army medic wayyyyy tooo much! hahahaha


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm kind of glad there wasn't a picture


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

> I was actually hoping for a gruesome picture! I loved being an Army medic wayyyyy tooo much! hahahaha


 Thank goodness I'm not the only one! Lol. (Not the Army medic thing, obviously =p)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry, no photo exists! The barbell incident was more than -- ack, before slinka was even born! If it was today, you can be sure there would be copious amounts of pictures.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank goodness I'm not the only one! Lol. (Not the Amy medic thing, obviously =p)
Let's get weird together!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2013)

I want to share everything that I've done so far for my SSantee! (Who cares that I have finals soon? I figured I should sent it out sooner rather than later and I did have some down time tonight). I want to share pics!!! Buuuut I don't wanna spoil it. I guess that's why there's other social media platforms, right? But no one understands how fun and important it is than this group of ladies! Maybe I'll put it in a spoiler?


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank goodness I'm not the only one! Lol. (Not the Amy medic thing, obviously =p)
Let's get weird together!






Yeah...I'll join in on this party!

I almost posted this when I saw meaganola's initial post, but I thought no one would enjoy it - One of my nursing professors (a Nurse Practitioner) actually told us that when she was practicing in a very-rural area, something similar had happened to her neighbor's toe...(continued in spoiler) 



Spoiler



The hospital was a few hours away and the neighbor did not have health insurance. So, she MacGyver'ed the situation with a sterile, hot needle. I thought that was pretty darn cool!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

This thread just got more awesome lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah...I'll join in on this party!

I almost posted this when I saw meaganola's initial post, but I thought no one would enjoy it - One of my nursing professors (a Nurse Practitioner) actually told us that when she was practicing in a very-rural area, something similar had happened to her neighbor's toe...(continued in spoiler) 



Spoiler



The hospital was a few hours away and the neighbor did not have health insurance. So, she MacGyver'ed the situation with a sterile, hot needle. I thought that was pretty darn cool!


 If you have have the formal training you can MacGyver a lot of stuff.

I remember when I was stationed in San Antonio for medic training and every friday I would set up a makeshift IV lab for the girls who were going out to party. It was totally against the rules and extremely fun.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol, you and me both girl. I'm about 2 seconds away from getting her ANOTHER thing. omg.




Can't. Stop. Seriously.

I have no clue how I am even going to wrap and pack all this stuff up!!!!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

With my basic knowledge (working at a tattoo parlor teaches you fun stuff) and pre-nursing smarts ...I tend to take care of anything physically ailing me. Unless its something I know I can't do...yknow, mrsa crazy infection (happened) or that time I got shingles but didn't know what shingles was (I was like, 19.) and thought I had face leprosy... Fun times.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who is going to want to send my SS a gift after I get hers?


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

> Am I the only one who is going to want to send my SS a gift after I get hers?


 Haha, nope!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)

NOPE, especially since I should have a return address *activate SUPER STALKER*


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one who is going to want to send my SS a gift after I get hers?
Nope, definitely already planning on sending at least a card with a small present, ie, starbucks card.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohh nice!
Thanks, I really had fun putting everything together. And I bring the classy with my Thomas the Tank Engine wrapping paper.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, I really had fun putting everything together. And I bring the classy with my Thomas the Tank Engine wrapping paper. 
LOL, I got my guys Spiderman, Transformers and Cars wrapping paper for the more fun parts of their gifts. Hubby says they're dorks like us so I hope they laugh.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

We may need to start a new thread to post all our thank you gifts and thank you notes to our Secret Santa's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As I was doing some shopping for my giftee today, I thought about my SS a few times.

Almost wanted to pick up doubles, so I have something to send her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NOPE, especially since I should have a return address *activate SUPER STALKER*
Ha!

Totally feel the same way!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL, I got my guys Spiderman, Transformers and Cars wrapping paper for the more fun parts of their gifts. Hubby says they're dorks like us so I hope they laugh.
I figured I would treat my Santee like a member of the family and wrap the gifts accordingly (badly, sorry!) in a combination of pretty wrapping paper and fun stuff. If I got a present wrapped in Cars wrapping paper my toddler would steal it for himself, haha. That would be hilarious. 

Oh, and I'm glad I'm not alone in wanting to do something nice for my SS es when this is over. I feel like we will all start the stalking process all over again!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha, nope!
@slinka I can tell we share the same gifting/shopping obession


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, definitely already planning on sending at least a card with a small present, ie, starbucks card.
Totally.

Nice idea.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally.

Nice idea.
I mean, a $5 gift card can at least get her a drink. And I know we are all going to need some caffeine after/during the holidays anyway.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

I would love Thomas wrapping paper! That is my nephew's favorite! The only thing better would be stepbrothers wrapping paper. Is anyone else looking forward to anchorman 2? I am totally getting a thank you gift for my secret Santa as a thank you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love Thomas wrapping paper! That is my nephew's favorite! The only thing better would be stepbrothers wrapping paper. Is anyone else looking forward to anchorman 2? I am totally getting a thank you gift for my secret Santa as a thank you!
I CANNOT WAIT!!!! My first ipod that I ever owned had the quote "you stay classy san diego" engraved on the back.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2013)

My life. Sans child. I realize I sound crazy when I tell my boyfriend about my "make up talk friends".



>


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


HAHAHA!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My life. Sans child. I realize I sound crazy when I tell my boyfriend about my "make up talk friends".



Hey we're real. I may or may not be a man pretending to be a 27 yr old woman though


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

[@]tweakabell[/@] yessssss! Lol. Especially since I moved out here to Utah from tx...I don't exactly fit in here, no friends :,( Yesterday when I was at a certain store, I was getting help from the nice sales lady...she said, "oh, is this a work secret Santa or..?" I was like, "oh, um...it's online. Makeuptalk." She tried to hide it, but I know she was, in her head, "omfg are you serious?" Lol. I made sure to buy some real-life people stuff too so I wouldn't look completely crazy and anti-social


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 1, 2013)

I will definitely be sending a thank you card. I'm also thinking of doing an "un-boxing" video of my present so my ss can see how happy her gift has made me


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

> [@]tweakabell[/@] yessssss! Lol. Especially since I moved out here to Utah from tx...I don't exactly fit in here, no friends :,( Yesterday when I was at a certain store, I was getting help from the nice sales lady...she said, "oh, is this a work secret Santa or..?" I was like, "oh, um...it's online. Makeuptalk." She tried to hide it, but I know she was, in her head, "omfg are you serious?" Lol. I made sure to buy some real-life people stuff too so I wouldn't look completely crazy and anti-social


 Oh those people can just bite you! That is one of the nicest things I have found about getting older, everyday I feel more and more like if people want to judge me, they can kiss my ?!%. I have more important things to worry about. This may just be me though. I used to be a huge people pleaser and am slowly growing out of it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@tweakabell yessssss!
Lol.

Especially since I moved out here to Utah from tx...I don't exactly fit in here, no friends :,(

Yesterday when I was at a certain store, I was getting help from the nice sales lady...she said, "oh, is this a work secret Santa or..?" I was like, "oh, um...it's online. Makeuptalk."
She tried to hide it, but I know she was, in her head, "omfg are you serious?" Lol. I made sure to buy some real-life people stuff too so I wouldn't look completely crazy and anti-social
My bro moved to Utah from Texas too and it seems like making friends is much harder there.

And I had a similar question from a saleswoman.  I ambiguously said it was with my girlfriends.  Most of us are girls and friends...


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited to send out my gift that I didn't even really think about the fact that I might get my own gift this week!

My mail lady/UPS guy are going to LOVE me this week. I have at least nine orders coming. One of them is actually a drum set I ordered for my boyfriend for Christmas, which should come in six big boxes (How am I going to hide that?!). 

IT'S BEGINNING TO LOOK A LOT LIKE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!! 







FYI - large items generally ship in their original boxes, since it doesn't make sense for retailers to find an even bigger box to put the box in and then you end up with box-ception. Oh, and admittedly superfluous boxes in terms of shipping. But yikes, can it ruin a surprise! I'm pretty sure a drum kit would all ship in distinctive boxes, except for maybe the smaller parts like the pedal(s) , etc, so you may want to try and make sure you're around to receive it when he's not there!

(Not participating in SS this year - maybe next year! - but love watching the fun.)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@tweakabell yessssss!
Lol.

Especially since I moved out here to Utah from tx...I don't exactly fit in here, no friends :,(

Yesterday when I was at a certain store, I was getting help from the nice sales lady...she said, "oh, is this a work secret Santa or..?" I was like, "oh, um...it's online. Makeuptalk."
She tried to hide it, but I know she was, in her head, "omfg are you serious?" Lol. I made sure to buy some real-life people stuff too so I wouldn't look completely crazy and anti-social
My husband and my mom get it. They ask about you guys lol. I tried explaining it to someone else in the real world and got kinda flustered trying to explain it. We're members on a makeup board doing a secret santa gift exchange apparently was a difficult concept to grasp.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh those people can just bite you! That is one of the nicest things I have found about getting older, everyday I feel more and more like if people want to judge me, they can kiss my ?!%. I have more important things to worry about. This may just be me though. I used to be a huge people pleaser and am slowly growing out of it.
Oh God me too.I swear I'm getting to a point of my life where F' em is my motto. Part of me hates becoming jaded and part of me is just so tired of it all and doesn't care.


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

[@]luckyme502[/@] oh I'm far beyond trying to please everyone lol. I've got tattoos that scare most all of Utah, lmao. I'm big on the shock-factor too lol- I take pride in being the local freak- a funky, alt-fashionable overall weirdo =p One day I'll meet another rainbow-strange person here in rural Mormon-land, and we'll frolic through the flds compounds down the mountain from my home together, picking flowers and painting our faces all sorts of crazy to scare the local children and elderly. No offense meant towards lds or flds members btw- believe whatever you wanna believe!- you're just everywhere around here (and you know it!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah I have been running into that. I've gotten the strangest looks from people when talking about the secret Santa.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah... The SAs at Lush laughed at me when I explained what and why I was looking for certain products in certain sizes. She actually laughed. Whatever lady. I told my boss at my internship this past summer that I trade make up (I don't know how that came up) and he was SUPER interested in it and made me explain to the rest of the team how/why I do that. It was really funny!



> Yeah I have been running into that. I've gotten the strangest looks from people when talking about the secret Santa.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

[@]slinka[/@]. While I don't have any tattoos or dye my hair unnatural colors any more, I love seeing other's tattoos and funky hair! I had to stop with the funky hair and wardrobe for my career, which I no longer have! I do like my glittery fun nails and some of my wardrobe is more fun again now!


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

All those SAs are just envious that they don't have a stranger sending them a package filled with love-filled goodies!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 1, 2013)

> Yeah... The SAs at Lush laughed at me when I explained what and why I was looking for certain products in certain sizes. She actually laughed. Whatever lady. I told my boss at my internship this past summer that I trade make up (I don't know how that came up) and he was SUPER interested in it and made me explain to the rest of the team how/why I do that. It was really funny!


 Wow, that lush SA was a douche.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 1, 2013)

> I figured I would treat my Santee like a member of the family and wrap the gifts accordingly (badly, sorry!) in a combination of pretty wrapping paper and fun stuff.Â If I got a present wrapped in Cars wrapping paper my toddler would steal it for himself, haha. That would be hilarious.Â  Oh, and I'm glad I'm not alone in wanting to do something nice for my SS es when this is over. I feel like we will all start the stalking process all over again!


 Lol. I feel like we all never want this Secret Santa process to end and we will continue the stalking and buying gifts for each other for any or no reason at all. It's all good. We just all love each other. This really has been super fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Yeah I have been running into that. I've gotten the strangest looks from people when talking about the secret Santa.


 ummm yeah. I haven't even mentioned it to people I work with, they'd jus think I was nuts. I did tell my younger brother about it at Thanksgiving because he just got back from traveling Germany, Finland and the United Kingdom and brought me back a ton of European cosmetic goodies!!! I was so excited, I was like omg all the girls on MUT would love all of this stuff!!! He understood and thought it was such a cool thing that strangers want to get each other gifts.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All those SAs are just envious that they don't have a stranger sending them a package filled with love-filled goodies!
EXACTLY! And it's their loss. They don't get to be weird with us, so


----------



## missemiee (Dec 1, 2013)

> All those SAs are just envious that they don't have a stranger sending them a package filled with love-filled goodies!


I totally agree! Serious haters.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2013)

Same here.

I went into a store today to buy something else for my giftee.

I asked the SA for some reco's about colors and flavors etc.

She asked me some questions about my giftee.

I said "I don't know, this is a Secret Santa thing".

Then the SA said "Is this for work?"

Me: "No..It's from something else".

SA: ""From where?"

Me: "Doesn't matter, too hard to explain"

SA: "Well have you met her?"

Me: "No"

SA: "Will you ever meet her?"/

Me: "Probably not. No".

SA" This is really weird"

I then went on to explain how great it is to be able to create a unique present,

carefully curated for someone you have never met and never will meet...but all you want to do is make them happy.

I could have been from Mars with Chanel nail polish and YSL lipstick, in her eyes.


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

[@]luckyme502[/@]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you should just go crazy with your look. Just for funsies =p


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

[@]slinka[/@]. Yes, it's been a good seventeen years since I had fun colored hair. My husband and I went to high school together, so he remembers.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 1, 2013)

My puppies Christmas presents should be delivered Friday! This will be their first Christmas!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 1, 2013)

I did my tips blue last year. The kids and teachers at my daughters school loved it. I had a lady in a parking lot ask me how I did it and was then disappointed by how easy I said it was. It was really weird, I guess she was expecting something more intricate than wrap a rubber band on the end and dye?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did my tips blue last year. The kids and teachers at my daughters school loved it. I had a lady in a parking lot ask me how I did it and was then disappointed by how easy I said it was. It was really weird, I guess she was expecting something more intricate than wrap a rubber band on the end and dye?

Did she have really dark hair? She may have been experiencing the disappointment of once again realizing that the only way for her to achieve fun colors was to undergo extensive bleaching. =(


----------



## Last Contrast (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You guys are so talented in the wrapping department. My gals were lucky they were wrapped. Ha ha ha. I've never been very good at wrapping presents.

I have been known to say that my kids have done the wrapping... when it's actually me. Just so no one laughs out loud at how bad it is.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Nope a little darker blonde than my natural color if i remember right. Yea it sucks that dark hair doesn't show dye well and once that's bleached it's bleached.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did she have really dark hair? She may have been experiencing the disappointment of once again realizing that the only way for her to achieve fun colors was to undergo extensive bleaching. =(
My aunt recently tried to get white/silver streaks put in her hair.  Which is almost entirely black.  She was pissed that the salon couldn't get it to go any lighter than medium red even with volume 40.  I just squinted at her and said she should have asked me because I could have *told* her that wasn't going to work.  The only way her hair will bleach out to white is a triple process, and I'm not sure her hair can withstand that.  Then she said that the stylist pointed out that, look, she has some silver hairs!  My aunt:  "Yeah.  I walked in with those.  I want *more*."  I think her plan was to get white streaks and then use temporary-ish bright colors as her mood strikes so she's not stuck with the same color until her next stylist appointment.  She's had permanent color streaks put in before, so this isn't really a new thing for her, but changing colors on a whim is.

(My aunt is going to be sixty-five, oh, shit, tomorrow.  I forgot to get her a birthday card/present.    Hmm, I actually have a can of blue Bumble+Bumble spray chalk -- which I won at a Sephora event -- that I think might be acceptable.  Blue streaks in the hair of someone who cusses a blue streak!  It's a theme!  And I work next door to a card shop!  Holy last-minute scramble, Batman!  I might be able to pull this off as if it was planned all along!)


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I'm in love with your aunt.




That's my goal when I'm her age, to still be dying my hair weird


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Guess I'm lucky that I have red hair (lighter side of red) and when I've bleached my hair, it was super easy to get white! =p and I'm no pro at hair by any means... I just sort of... Idk, winged it lol


----------



## morre22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated in awhile; My aunt got hit by a car and has been in a coma and sadly she passed away today, so life has been kind of...yeah, not the same the past week..

Dear SS, I'm sorry I haven't mailed out your package but I promise it will go out soon!

To answer the two questions I saw; My favorite Disney princess is Snow White, and I'm allergic to Blueberries.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I haven't updated in awhile; My aunt got hit by a car and has been in a coma and sadly she passed away today, so life has been kind of...yeah, not the same the past week..

Dear SS, I'm sorry I haven't mailed out your package but I promise it will go out soon!

To answer the two questions I saw; My favorite Disney princess is Snow White, and I'm allergic to Blueberries.
OH NO! Are you ok? I'm so sorry to hear that



internet hug


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here.

I went into a store today to buy something else for my giftee.

I asked the SA for some reco's about colors and flavors etc.

*She asked me some questions about my giftee.*

*I said "I don't know, this is a Secret Santa thing".*

*Then the SA said "Is this for work?"*

*Me: "No..It's from something else".*

*SA: ""From where?"*

*Me: "Doesn't matter, too hard to explain"*

*SA: "Well have you met her?"*

*Me: "No"*

*SA: "Will you ever meet her?"/*

*Me: "Probably not. No".*

*SA" This is really weird"*
Laughing so hard there's tears in my eyes!  Gasping for air...  

@morre22, am sorry for your lost, that is really rough.  Didn't mean to be switch subject, I didn't read all the blogs and was responding to something that caught my attention.  

Please take time out for yourself to mend a little.


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

[@]morre22[/@] oh sweetie...I'm so sorry for your loss. :,( I'm sure your giftee won't mind- they shouldn't. I say take all the time you need. *hugs* hang in there beautiful.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I haven't updated in awhile; My aunt got hit by a car and has been in a coma and sadly she passed away today, so life has been kind of...yeah, not the same the past week..

Dear SS, I'm sorry I haven't mailed out your package but I promise it will go out soon!

To answer the two questions I saw; My favorite Disney princess is Snow White, and I'm allergic to Blueberries.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 2, 2013)

@morre22 so sorry for your loss. Internet hugs for you


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I haven't updated in awhile; My aunt got hit by a car and has been in a coma and sadly she passed away today, so life has been kind of...yeah, not the same the past week..

Dear SS, I'm sorry I haven't mailed out your package but I promise it will go out soon!

To answer the two questions I saw; My favorite Disney princess is Snow White, and I'm allergic to Blueberries.
So sorry to hear this.  Sending lots of hugs and good wishes to you and your family.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2013)

Catching up on my favorite thread...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want to share everything that I've done so far for my SSantee! (Who cares that I have finals soon? I figured I should sent it out sooner rather than later and I did have some down time tonight). I want to share pics!!! Buuuut I don't wanna spoil it. I guess that's why there's other social media platforms, right? But no one understands how fun and important it is than this group of ladies! Maybe I'll put it in a spoiler?
I want to share mine so bad too! When the packages were coming, I wanted to stick it on Instagram or something but I don't want to ruin it for anyone! I'm PRETTY sure my person doesn't have IG, but you never know. So now I just wrapped it, which makes it impossible for me to ruin anything because now it's just a box!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now I really feel bad



  it was never my intention to belittle anyone's wrapping capabilities, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going overboard!
Please don't feel bad for that beautiful wrapping job. If that was mine, I would probably just stare the the wrapping paper for a while before I actually opened my gifts. SO PRETTY. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one who is going to want to send my SS a gift after I get hers?

Nope! I am definitely planning on sending something. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I CANNOT WAIT!!!! My first ipod that I ever owned had the quote "you stay classy san diego" engraved on the back.

You are my favorite. For real. That is amazing!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


My life. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My life. Sans child. I realize I sound crazy when I tell my boyfriend about my "make up talk friends".
Ditto. Sometimes I'll be talking about someone and he's like 'Is this a real person or an online person' hahahaha. Has to clarify!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

FYI - large items generally ship in their original boxes, since it doesn't make sense for retailers to find an even bigger box to put the box in and then you end up with box-ception. Oh, and admittedly superfluous boxes in terms of shipping. But yikes, can it ruin a surprise! I'm pretty sure a drum kit would all ship in distinctive boxes, except for maybe the smaller parts like the pedal(s) , etc, so you may want to try and make sure you're around to receive it when he's not there!

(Not participating in SS this year - maybe next year! - but love watching the fun.) 

Ah, I know. I actually got him an electric kit last year and it came just in the regular box, with of picture of it on the outside. And of course it came while I was at work and he was home sooo that was ruined. I told him his gift was coming this week so he'd know to let me answer the door. And then I'll probably stick it in our 2nd bedroom..which is basically my closet. And then wrap it right away!

I'm so terrible at keeping surprises and I've been planning/saving up for this since JUNE. I can't believe I didn't accidentally say something yet. Hahaha.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

I just got a message from an Elf about a food item.  I was ridiculously excited because this means there may be FOOD IN MY BOX!!!  I already feel like I will love my gift.

 Also to all the ladies worried about wrapping skills.  I am pretty bad at wrapping so I put huge bows and decorative tape on everything.  It distracts from the horrible wrapping skills, lol.  I forgot to take a picture of my items all wrapped before I sent them so I hope my santee takes some pics before she opens them.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

My wrapping abilities come and go.  Sometimes, things turn out wonderfully.  Other timesâ€¦  not so much.  Usually the latter.

Oh!  I just remembered something from my adolescence!  My mother instilled a strong fear of her in us.  Sneaking peeks at presents?  Did not happen.  Ever.  She was phenomenal at hiding things (usually in the trunk of the car, and I have *no clue* how nothing ever got stolen, but sometimes so well she forgot about them or couldn't find them until well after Christmas), and if she found out we had snuck peeks, the present in question would go back to the store.  

So.  When I was in middle school, she started MAKING MY BROTHER AND ME WRAP OUR OWN PRESENTS.  She would put everything in department store shirt boxes -- whether it was clothing or not -- and tape them shut so they didn't fall open when we picked them up, and then she would buy two kinds of wrapping paper -- one for me and one for my brother -- and tell us to wrap this stack in this paper and that stack in that paper, but no to/from tags.  And we did.  And we never, *ever* peeked.  We would not know which paper went to which one of us until Christmas morning.  I think she would wrap larger things that wouldn't fit in the shirt boxes herself, but for the most part, she did not wrap presents "because that's why I had kids:  To do my bidding."


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My wrapping abilities come and go.  Sometimes, things turn out wonderfully.  Other timesâ€¦  not so much.  Usually the latter.

Oh!  I just remembered something from my adolescence!  My mother instilled a strong fear of her in us.  Sneaking peeks at presents?  Did not happen.  Ever.  She was phenomenal at hiding things (usually in the trunk of the car, and I have *no clue* how nothing ever got stolen, but sometimes so well she forgot about them or couldn't find them until well after Christmas), and if she found out we had snuck peeks, the present in question would go back to the store.

So.  When I was in middle school, she started MAKING MY BROTHER AND ME WRAP OUR OWN PRESENTS.  She would put everything in department store shirt boxes -- whether it was clothing or not -- and tape them shut so they didn't fall open when we picked them up, and then she would buy two kinds of wrapping paper -- one for me and one for my brother -- and tell us to wrap this stack in this paper and that stack in that paper, but no to/from tags.  And we did.  And we never, *ever* peeked.  We would not know which paper went to which one of us until Christmas morning.  I think she would wrap larger things that wouldn't fit in the shirt boxes herself, but for the most part, she did not wrap presents "because that's why I had kids:  To do my bidding."
Well, she's a genius. lol. That's crazy though! I guess if I knew my present would go away, I sure as hell wouldn't look either!


That's what my dad told us when we were smaller (why us kids were around)...y'know, when I was 5 and making his jack and cokes, amongst other age-inappropriate things.
...He wasn't exactly a winner. But that's a story for another day.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Next year I'm foregoing all other gifts and getting a stand mixer. My daughter put the butter in the freezer instead of the fridge, so its taking forever to get the butter whipped for peanut butter cookies for my guys


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2013)

I have never been so excited to go to the post office! I work 'til 7 AM and then I'm going straight there to mail my gift. 





I have a horrible feeling it's going to cost me an arm &amp; a leg to mail it but I don't even care. I just hope they don't cover up my semi-artsy address label with stupid post office stickers. And I hope nothing breaks. I think everything is wrapped pretty soundly but you never know!

Side note: The last time I mailed something, the lady at the post office scolded me for making my fours 'wrong' and then took out a notepad to show me how to do it properly. Not cool! But I made a point of making them HER way on the address label this time and I'm totally going to point it out to her!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Your 4's are wrong? WTH She'd probably hate my 2s I make them like cursive qs


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm getting so antsy to ship that I kind of wish I hadn't placed another order, haha...but all the the wrapping finally has me in a Christmassy mood! Tomorrow is my day off and I fully intend to spend it watching the first two Home Alone movies, Elf, and Christmas Vacation, while drinking hot chocolate and wearing ugly sweater socks. Yesssss. &lt;3


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2013)

What? How is there a "wrong" way to make a 4? Ugh cant get it to quote @allistra44


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never been so excited to go to the post office! I work 'til 7 AM and then I'm going straight there to mail my gift. 





I have a horrible feeling it's going to cost me an arm &amp; a leg to mail it but I don't even care. I just hope they don't cover up my semi-artsy address label with stupid post office stickers. And I hope nothing breaks. I think everything is wrapped pretty soundly but you never know!

Side note: The last time I mailed something, the lady at the post office scolded me for making my fours 'wrong' and then took out a notepad to show me how to do it properly. Not cool! But I made a point of making them HER way on the address label this time and I'm totally going to point it out to her! 

I've actually gotten scolded about my 4's, too! I used to make them the way they look when typed - triangular on top. After getting hassled, I trained myself to make them the open-topped way.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your 4's are wrong? WTH She'd probably hate my 2s I make them like cursive qs
Hahaha she actually commented on my twos also but didn't go so far as to show me how to make them. I make my fours just like on the keyboard (4) but apparently it's supposed to be open at the top, not closed/pointed. And I make my twos like on a keyboard too (2) but I guess they're supposed to be like how you do them, as cursive qs. 

It's just so weird. Like, I've been writing like this since I learned how to write! And I'm sure there are people who try to mail things with much messier handwriting than mine hahaha And yet, she chose to make a huge deal out of my numbers. Whatever, post office lady!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've actually gotten scolded about my 4's, too! I used to make them the way they look when typed - triangular on top. After getting hassled, I trained myself to make them the open-topped way.
Hahaha glad I'm not alone! I refuse to change my handwriting all together, but I will make them 'correctly' on my letters from now on.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting so antsy to ship that I kind of wish I hadn't placed another order, haha...but all the the wrapping finally has me in a Christmassy mood! Tomorrow is my day off and I fully intend to spend it watching the first two Home Alone movies, Elf, and Christmas Vacation, while drinking hot chocolate and wearing ugly sweater socks. Yesssss. &lt;3
Best. Day. Ever!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your 4's are wrong? WTH She'd probably hate my 2s I make them like cursive qs
Hahaha she actually commented on my twos also but didn't go so far as to show me how to make them. I make my fours just like on the keyboard (4) but apparently it's supposed to be open at the top, not closed/pointed. And I make my twos like on a keyboard too (2) but I guess they're supposed to be like how you do them, as cursive qs. 

It's just so weird. Like, I've been writing like this since I learned how to write! And I'm sure there are people who try to mail things with much messier handwriting than mine hahaha And yet, she chose to make a huge deal out of my numbers. Whatever, post office lady!

See, I make my 2s like that they are on the keyboard, too, and like I said, I did that with 4s, too. Obviously we are RIGHT, here!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Speaking of Ugly Sweater socks, I got these and I am so obsessed with them...I may or may not have gotten something similar (but very different) for my SS. Nothing says christmas like ugly sweaters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've actually gotten scolded about my 4's, too! I used to make them the way they look when typed - triangular on top. After getting hassled, I trained myself to make them the open-topped way.
Hahaha glad I'm not alone! I refuse to change my handwriting all together, but I will make them 'correctly' on my letters from now on. 





Mine was a teacher, she griped that my 4s looked too much like 9s, and the class was a whole semester, so I retrained myself. Now, I catch myself writing both kinds of 4s!


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

I have really, really bad handwriting- but apparently I'm doing it "right" from y'all's post office people. Curvy-bottom twos and legs-open-in-the-air fours lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have really, really bad handwriting- but apparently I'm doing it "right" from y'all's post office people. Curvy-bottom twos and legs-open-in-the-air fours lol.
Same here, but I have serial killer hand writing awful awful hand writing poor SS prob won't be able to read her stuff. On a happier note my dough is chilling finally. hubby says just buy it this year but I've spent SOO much this past month I really shouldn't


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2013)

I keep finding more things I want to buy for my lady! But the fact that the box is already taped and decorated sort of helps.

...although I'm seriously contemplating sending a second mini box along with it.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

That didn't prevent me from sneaking one last thing in mine. But that's it it's full I'm not opening it again and it will be sent out tomorrow.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 2, 2013)

> Sorry I haven't updated in awhile; My aunt got hit by a car and has been in a coma and sadly she passed away today, so life has been kind of...yeah, not the same the past week.. Dear SS, I'm sorry I haven't mailed out your package but I promise it will go out soon! To answer the two questions I saw; My favorite Disney princess is Snow White, and I'm allergic to Blueberries.


 Soooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone else looking forward to stalking their SS after they get their gift? I can't wait to see if my SS was someone I suspected and if not I am planning on going back and reading their posts. It's funny, I think every post is my SS, so I can't wait to see who it is!!!! To my SS- I will totally love my gift and don't worry about making the wrapping perfect. Some of us are awesome wrappers (I'm looking at you Tiffany) and some of us aren't but I know we are all an awesome group of gals and will appreciate the time and thought involved in this entire process. I'm glad Christmas is after this, otherwise I would feel totally let down when MUT SS is done. Have a great Monday everyone!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Wait until January. That's when a lot of places have their "Home Sales". If you're not picky about color, Boston Store (or whatever it's equivalent is in your area. Idk why they had to give themselves different names for different parts of the country...) had a white KitchenAid mixer for $120 if I recall correctly. Target, Macys, and JCP also had pretty good home sales. They usually happen toward the end of January.



> Same here, but I have serial killer hand writing awful awful hand writing poor SS prob won't be able to read her stuff. On a happier note my dough is chilling finally. hubby says just buy it this year but I've spent SOO much this past month I really shouldn't


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 2, 2013)

Just in case anyone is still shopping for their SS and they have "Yes to..." products on their list, Yes To is having a Cyber Monday sale, everything is $2 for 2 hours between 12 and 2 pm (EST).  From what I can tell, it's single items only, no sets, shipping is a flat $5 unless you decide to go crazy and get 25 items, as they have free shipping over $50!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just in case anyone is still shopping for their SS and they have "Yes to..." products on their list, Yes To is having a Cyber Monday sale, everything is $2 for 2 hours between 12 and 2 pm (EST).  From what I can tell, it's single items only, no sets, shipping is a flat $5 unless you decide to go crazy and get 25 items, as they have free shipping over $50!
EVERYTHING?!!? Do I stock up on cucumber wipes? there goes my low buy... 2 days. fail.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 2, 2013)

they have it up on their FB page, not sure what the restrictions are!  But yes, I believe on everything but multiple-item sets!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

> Anyone else looking forward to stalking their SS after they get their gift? I can't wait to see if my SS was someone I suspected and if not I am planning on going back and reading their posts. It's funny, I think every post is my SS, so I can't wait to see who it is!!!! To my SS- I will totally love my gift and don't worry about making the wrapping perfect. Some of us are awesome wrappers (I'm looking at you Tiffany) and some of us aren't but I know we are all an awesome group of gals and will appreciate the time and thought involved in this entire process. I'm glad Christmas is after this, otherwise I would feel totally let down when MUT SS is done. Have a great Monday everyone!!


 I'm never gonna live down this whole present wrapping fiasco, am I????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they have it up on their FB page, not sure what the restrictions are!  But yes, I believe on everything but multiple-item sets!
maybe everyone in my family will get cucumber wipes for Christmas.

oh man.. I gotta stop. I also gotta unsub from the Black Friday/Cyber Monday thread. I wonder how long I can withstand making a purchase today?


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 2, 2013)

I had to laugh at the talk about being scared to peek at presents as a kid.  I have 6 kids &amp; they know better.  In fact, I tell them straight out "All of your presents are in THIS closet!  Do not go in there, do not peek, if I catch or hear of any of you in there, every single present will go back to the store from whence it came &amp; you will NOT receive that item as a gift."  Has it happened?  Yes, once.  My oldest got caught a few years back.  Has it ever happened again?  Nope.  Not once.  My kids want their presents.  My oldest is the very best at keeping her younger siblings out because she has been through it &amp; doesn't want it to happen to her again or to any of her brothers or sisters.  I LOVE IT.

My kids each get 3 gifts for Christmas.  Baby Jesus got 3 gifts for Christmas &amp; they won't get any more than he did.  (It's my way of keeping the true spirit of Christmas alive as well as keeping the pocketbook happy).  They each get one "want" gift, one "need" gift, &amp; one "spiritual/church" gift.  You'd think they'd hate that, but just the other day my 6 year old told me "Hey Mom, I could REALLY use an umbrella for standing at the bus stop."  Another said "Mom, I really NEED some rain boots."   ha ha ha.  They know me well.  Then when I wrap their gifts I do NOT put their names on them.  I come up with a family theme (Christmas carols, reindeer names, Christmas treats, etc.) &amp; put those on the presents.  For example. . . . this is Prancer's gift &amp; that is Blitzen's gift.  The kids don't find out what their "name" is until Christmas morning.  It also helps with them not snooping.  

I'm running out of ideas for theme names.  What should I do this year?  I've done reindeer names, Christmas treats (fudge, cookies, hot cocoa, etc.), Christmas Carols, Christmas figures (santa, rudolph, frosty, jack frost, etc.). . . . several times now.  I want something new.  Any ideas from my very inventive &amp; imaginative ladies out there?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

> 9 orders. NINE. all because of that damn thread. I can see smoke emanating from my credit card.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

[quote name="usofjessamerica" url=

oh man.. I gotta stop. I also gotta unsub from the Black Friday/Cyber Monday thread. I wonder how long I can withstand making a purchase today?
9 orders. NINE. all because of that damn thread. I can see smoke emanating from my credit card. DEAR GOD WOMAN. NINE TODAY????


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

> I had to laugh at the talk about being scared to peek at presents as a kid. Â I have 6 kids &amp; they know better. Â In fact, I tell them straight out "All of your presents are in THIS closet! Â Do not go in there, do not peek, if I catch or hear of any of you in there, every single present will go back to the store from whence it came &amp; you will NOT receive that item as a gift." Â Has it happened? Â Yes, once. Â My oldest got caught a few years back. Â Has it ever happened again? Â Nope. Â Not once. Â My kids want their presents. Â My oldest is the very best at keeping her younger siblings out because she has been through it &amp; doesn't want it to happen to her again or to any of her brothers or sisters. Â I LOVE IT. My kids each get 3 gifts for Christmas. Â Baby Jesus got 3 gifts for Christmas &amp; they won't get any more than he did. Â (It's my way of keeping the true spirit of Christmas alive as well as keeping the pocketbook happy). Â They each get one "want" gift, one "need" gift, &amp; one "spiritual/church" gift. Â You'd think they'd hate that, but just the other day my 6 year old told me "Hey Mom, I could REALLY use an umbrella for standing at the bus stop." Â Another said "Mom, I really NEED some rain boots." Â  ha ha ha. Â They know me well. Â Then when I wrap their gifts I do NOT put their names on them. Â I come up with a family theme (Christmas carols, reindeer names, Christmas treats, etc.) &amp; put those on the presents. Â For example. . . . this is Prancer's gift &amp; that is Blitzen's gift. Â The kids don't find out what their "name" is until Christmas morning. Â It also helps with them not snooping. Â  I'm running out of ideas for theme names. Â What should I do this year? Â I've done reindeer names, Christmas treats (fudge, cookies, hot cocoa, etc.), Christmas Carols, Christmas figures (santa, rudolph, frosty, jack frost, etc.). . . . several times now. Â I want something new. Â Any ideas from my very inventive &amp; imaginative ladies out there?


 Wow...I wish I had some creative insight to offer, but after reading your post, I feel my creativity skills are (comparatively speaking), somewhere in the neighborhood of Mr. Roger's lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

> DEAR GOD WOMAN. NINE TODAY????


 Actually now it's 10. Undrest is having 50% off site wide... I.need.helpppppppppp


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Actually now it's 10. Undrest is having 50% off site wide...

I.need.helpppppppppp
I really don't want the colors in Book of Shadows IV - I already have all of them in other palettes BUT I do want the UDPP, the sample size of Anarchy, and I really need a replacement for my UD 24/7 liquid liner. What am I to do? lol Its not like I can regift an item I practically gutted.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Actually now it's 10. Undrest is having 50% off site wide...

I.need.helpppppppppp
May I ask what are the other 9 that you ordered from?  My credit card is still sleeping, I need to wake it up and take it for a jog on the internet.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 2, 2013)

> I'm never gonna live down this whole present wrapping fiasco, am I????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm sorry. I didn't mean it disrespectfully. It was supposed to be a compliment!! I adore ur awesome wrapping. And maybe ur my SS and I will get to appreciate it in person!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just in case anyone is still shopping for their SS and they have "Yes to..." products on their list, Yes To is having a Cyber Monday sale, everything is $2 for 2 hours between 12 and 2 pm (EST).  From what I can tell, it's single items only, no sets, shipping is a flat $5 unless you decide to go crazy and get 25 items, as they have free shipping over $50!
OMG!  Thank you Magi-Calm-Om.

That is awesome pricing!  I've sent their products off in care pacs (from donations) but I've never tried their products. 

Am going to try the HECK out of everything now...  I've already placed like $100+ on BodyShop during their '$30 for 3' and '50% off' and have like $400 products value coming my way... but this is just too much.  

What are people's throughts on them?  Face creams, lotions, cleansers etc...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to laugh at the talk about being scared to peek at presents as a kid.  I have 6 kids &amp; they know better.  In fact, I tell them straight out "All of your presents are in THIS closet!  Do not go in there, do not peek, if I catch or hear of any of you in there, every single present will go back to the store from whence it came &amp; you will NOT receive that item as a gift."  Has it happened?  Yes, once.  My oldest got caught a few years back.  Has it ever happened again?  Nope.  Not once.  My kids want their presents.  My oldest is the very best at keeping her younger siblings out because she has been through it &amp; doesn't want it to happen to her again or to any of her brothers or sisters.  I LOVE IT.

My kids each get 3 gifts for Christmas.  Baby Jesus got 3 gifts for Christmas &amp; they won't get any more than he did.  (It's my way of keeping the true spirit of Christmas alive as well as keeping the pocketbook happy).  They each get one "want" gift, one "need" gift, &amp; one "spiritual/church" gift.  You'd think they'd hate that, but just the other day my 6 year old told me "Hey Mom, I could REALLY use an umbrella for standing at the bus stop."  Another said "Mom, I really NEED some rain boots."   ha ha ha.  They know me well.  Then when I wrap their gifts I do NOT put their names on them.  I come up with a family theme (Christmas carols, reindeer names, Christmas treats, etc.) &amp; put those on the presents.  For example. . . . this is Prancer's gift &amp; that is Blitzen's gift.  The kids don't find out what their "name" is until Christmas morning.  It also helps with them not snooping.  

I'm running out of ideas for theme names.  What should I do this year?  I've done reindeer names, Christmas treats (fudge, cookies, hot cocoa, etc.), Christmas Carols, Christmas figures (santa, rudolph, frosty, jack frost, etc.). . . . several times now.  I want something new.  Any ideas from my very inventive &amp; imaginative ladies out there?
How about 'Merry Christmas' in different languages?  

Here are some suggestions from Google Translate.  I just include 1 Asian language, they're kind of hard to write up.  You could always print a sheet of them on mailing labels though!

Hungarian: Boldog karÃ¡csonyt!

French: Joyeux NoÃ«l!

Swedish: God jul!

Spanish: Â¡Feliz Navidad!

Chinese: è–èª•å¿«æ¨‚ï¼

ShÃ¨ngdÃ n kuÃ ilÃ¨!  This is the phonetics of the Chinese for saying the phrase that's used for teaching.  My buddy was able to say it like a native and people would start chatting with him, so funny...


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How about 'Merry Christmas' in different languages?  

LOVING THIS.  You are AWESOME!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Actually now it's 10. Undrest is having 50% off site wide...

I.need.helpppppppppp
GET ITTTTTTT @Tiffany27la!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't want the colors in Book of Shadows IV - I already have all of them in other palettes BUT I do want the UDPP, the sample size of Anarchy, and I really need a replacement for my UD 24/7 liquid liner. What am I to do? lol Its not like I can regift an item I practically gutted.
Don't buy it, shipping is freaking $8!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't buy it, shipping is freaking $8!!!!!!
oh yeah. not. happening.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

> May I ask what are the other 9 that you ordered from? Â My credit card is still sleeping, I need to wake it up and take it for a jog on the internet.


 Absolutely! (as long as no judgment is involved, lol-although, I must say, I've seen you around the boards, Miss Formosa, and I think we have VERY similar spending habits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On to the tally, in the order that the damage was accrued: 1) Sephora- first online run for Black Friday goodies 2) Birchbox-placed a $35 order to the advantage of the extra 75 point promo 3) Sephora- picked more Black Friday items that were showing OOS when I placed my first order 4) Kiehl's- 5 Deluxe samples + free shipping on any order! 5) Bumble &amp; Bumble- two travel sized Items, three minis, and 4 foils with any purchase + free shipping! 6) Ulta-I went crazy. yikes ...BUT, I also picked up the Lavender bag of free samples valued somewhere around $100, so YAY ! 7) Sephora-again. I kept seeing new things that I needed :/ 8) Everday Minerals- LOVE their brushes! Plus I've been wanting to pick up one of their brush rolls forever and they just came out with new shades of the tinted lip butters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 9) 100% Pure- 10 selections of products/sets of products for $10 each! I LOVE their body lotions, and I've been meaning to try other products from the line so , it was a great opportunity! I picked up a nail polish trio, a hand cream trio and three of their pigmented fruit cream sticks for lips! 10) the Body Shop- never tried anything from here, and 50% off was just too good to pass up! I loaded up on minis of just about everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 11) Undrest LA- non beauty related, and their usual prices are STEEP, but it's my favorite brand of lingerie/swimwear on the planet. 50% off site wide..They use Supima cotton, all handmade in the US in some of the most adorable patterns/colors I've ever seen. Highly recommend. 12) Exp....OH MY GOD. I just realized I am at way more than 10..


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

> I'm sorry. I didn't mean it disrespectfully. It was supposed to be a compliment!! I adore ur awesome wrapping. And maybe ur my SS and I will get to appreciate it in person!!


 Aww..you know I love you, Ang!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

> I really don't want the colors in Book of Shadows IV - I already have all of them in other palettes BUT I do want the UDPP, the sample size of Anarchy, and I really need a replacement for my UD 24/7 liquid liner. What am I to do? lol Its not like I can regift an item I practically gutted.


 I love that pallette because it was the first UD I could afford but it is very cumbersome if all you want is the samples I suggest waiting for a GWP from somewhere.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My life. Sans child. I realize I sound crazy when I tell my boyfriend about my "make up talk friends".
This is especially funny to me, as he and I have mutual friends IRL


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Absolutely! (as long as no judgment is involved, lol-although, I must say, I've seen you around the boards, Miss Formosa, and I think we have VERY similar spending habits





 
 Quilty 



 and am proud of my saving prowess, feeling cheeky this morning, but in my defense...  One's dollars can triple to quadruple during this period!  Post Christmas shopping offers good prices too but it's like you need to pick-through the stuff a bit.

Thank you for sharing your A+ shopping play by play!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 2, 2013)

> Speaking of Ugly Sweater socks, I got these and I am so obsessed with them...I may or may not have gotten something similar (but very different) for my SS. Nothing says christmas like ugly sweaters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love those socks!! I had to retire my WORLD'S UGLIEST SOCKS a few days before Thanksgiving. They were knitted by a favorite patient - I snuck in trashy novels and she tried to teach me to knit. The socks were an Ode to Grinch... Pea green, lime green, emerald green, and white with little splashes of red. They were HEINOUS and I loved them. You're right... Nothing says Christmas quite as eloquently as ugly sweaters.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Next year I'm foregoing all other gifts and getting a stand mixer. My daughter put the butter in the freezer instead of the fridge, so its taking forever to get the butter whipped for peanut butter cookies for my guys




I would also check craigslist!  I got mine new and sealed in the box for $100 a few years ago.  A lot of people get this kind of thing as a wedding present and then never touch it.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would also check craigslist!  I got mine new and sealed in the box for $100 a few years ago.  A lot of people get this kind of thing as a wedding present and then never touch it.

that is GENIUS! i'm kinda picky about color though. if my boyfriend had it his way, he'd go all fancy and get that $800 copper one. necessary? absolutely not. pretty? you know it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is especially funny to me, as he and I have mutual friends IRL

hahaha. he hung out with his school friends this past week and I wanted to be all like DO YOU KNOW GEMSTONE DO YOU KNOW GEMSTONE? but then I realized i'd be ultra super crazy sounding.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
that is GENIUS! i'm kinda picky about color though. if my boyfriend had it his way, he'd go all fancy and get that $800 copper one. necessary? absolutely not. pretty? you know it.

hahaha. he hung out with his school friends this past week and I wanted to be all like DO YOU KNOW GEMSTONE DO YOU KNOW GEMSTONE? but then I realized i'd be ultra super crazy sounding.
ahaha yeah my friends do NOT know about makeuptalk.  They just would not get it.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

> I would also check craigslist! Â I got mine new and sealedÂ in the box for $100 a few years ago. Â A lot of people get this kind of thing as a wedding present and then never touch it.


 Thanks I always forget about craigslist for things I need lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 2, 2013)

> ahaha yeah my friends do NOT know about makeuptalk. Â They just would not get it.


Heck, my coworkers don't get it. "You're buying all this for someone you've never met?" -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Heck, my coworkers don't get it.

"You're buying all this for someone you've never met?"

-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
"...you TRADE make up? with strangers? what if they used it? do you use it? that's gross"


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 2, 2013)

Just a Cyber Monday update...  Looks like 'Yes To' website has already crashed at the starting gate.  I was able to look around at 10:30 and it's now 'failed to open' and nothing more...  




 

10:51

It's back!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 2, 2013)

> "...you TRADE make up? with strangers? what if they used it? do you use it? that's gross"


THIS


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

> that is GENIUS! i'm kinda picky about color though. if my boyfriend had it his way, he'd go all fancy and get that $800 copper one. necessary? absolutely not. pretty? you know it.


 I have a friend who got her Kitchenaid custom-painted. I think she opted for a rockabilly sort of theme with brushed silver and flames. We named it the Mixstress.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not my finger, but still a smoosh story.  Spoiler for the squeamish.

When I was a senior in high school, I lifted weights in the evenings (wow, *that* was a thing *I* did?  So bizarre!  Anywayâ€¦).  One night, I dropped a barbell on my foot.  It smashed my big toe -- and then the blood pooled under my toenail to the point where I could FEEL MY PULSE IN MY TOE.  I could barely stand up long enough to hobble to the bathroom and back.  It wasn't an emergency room kind of thing, and I couldn't get a doctor's appointment until late afternoon, but because of the pain, I stayed home with my foot propped up watching tv until my mom could take me to the doctor so she could DRILL A HOLE IN MY TOENAIL to drain the blood and relieve the pressure.  And then I had to soak my toe in hydrogen peroxide for something like fifteen minutes three times a day for a week or two so the blood could continue to drain and not cause any problems.   And then five years later, a few weeks after I graduated from college, I got chunks of wood stuck in my foot between my big toe and the one next to it, but that's a whole 'nother story that involved weekly trips to the podiatrist to try to dig it all out for about two months followed by full-out surgery the following winter.  And hydrocodone.  Lots of hydrocodone.
These two incidents are probably why I have a very high tolerance for my own open wounds.  Digging out splinters and ingrown hairs with only tweezers and a straight pin?  Better grab something to mop up the blood.  Sometimes, those suckers are *deep*.



Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have done something similar to this except it was when I was helping to put together some scaffolding for re-painting the house. My dad and I were lowering one of the last pieces down and my thumb got caught in the hole where the other piece was supposed to click in. I think I was 12 years old at the time. The scaffolding squished my thumb. My thumb itself didn't look too terrible but my nail turned black and eventually fell off. It did grow back but the whole thing was a terrifying experience for my tween self.


Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My finger got locked in a trunk many yeas ago, so I know how you feel. I hope it feels better soon.

Thanks guys for all the stories &amp; get well wishes. You all sure know how to make a gal feel better.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I haven't updated in awhile; My aunt got hit by a car and has been in a coma and sadly she passed away today, so life has been kind of...yeah, not the same the past week..

Dear SS, I'm sorry I haven't mailed out your package but I promise it will go out soon!

To answer the two questions I saw; My favorite Disney princess is Snow White, and I'm allergic to Blueberries.
I am really sorry to hear about your sudden loss. I hope you are okay. *hugs*


----------



## Animezing (Dec 2, 2013)

> I had to laugh at the talk about being scared to peek at presents as a kid. Â I have 6 kids &amp; they know better. Â In fact, I tell them straight out "All of your presents are in THIS closet! Â Do not go in there, do not peek, if I catch or hear of any of you in there, every single present will go back to the store from whence it came &amp; you will NOT receive that item as a gift." Â Has it happened? Â Yes, once. Â My oldest got caught a few years back. Â Has it ever happened again? Â Nope. Â Not once. Â My kids want their presents. Â My oldest is the very best at keeping her younger siblings out because she has been through it &amp; doesn't want it to happen to her again or to any of her brothers or sisters. Â I LOVE IT. My kids each get 3 gifts for Christmas. Â Baby Jesus got 3 gifts for Christmas &amp; they won't get any more than he did. Â (It's my way of keeping the true spirit of Christmas alive as well as keeping the pocketbook happy). Â They each get one "want" gift, one "need" gift, &amp; one "spiritual/church" gift. Â You'd think they'd hate that, but just the other day my 6 year old told me "Hey Mom, I could REALLY use an umbrella for standing at the bus stop." Â Another said "Mom, I really NEED some rain boots." Â  ha ha ha. Â They know me well. Â Then when I wrap their gifts I do NOT put their names on them. Â I come up with a family theme (Christmas carols, reindeer names, Christmas treats, etc.) &amp; put those on the presents. Â For example. . . . this is Prancer's gift &amp; that is Blitzen's gift. Â The kids don't find out what their "name" is until Christmas morning. Â It also helps with them not snooping. Â  I'm running out of ideas for theme names. Â What should I do this year? Â I've done reindeer names, Christmas treats (fudge, cookies, hot cocoa, etc.), Christmas Carols, Christmas figures (santa, rudolph, frosty, jack frost, etc.). . . . several times now. Â I want something new. Â Any ideas from my very inventive &amp; imaginative ladies out there?


 If I remember correctly, you're the family that plays a variety of musical instruments. So being that your a musical family, I think it would be really cool to do names from 'The Sound of Music'.Â


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have a friend who got her Kitchenaid custom-painted. I think she opted for a rockabilly sort of theme with brushed silver and flames. We named it the Mixstress.
Ha! I love it! Don't tempt me I'm always looking for a new project...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to laugh at the talk about being scared to peek at presents as a kid.  I have 6 kids &amp; they know better.  In fact, I tell them straight out "All of your presents are in THIS closet!  Do not go in there, do not peek, if I catch or hear of any of you in there, every single present will go back to the store from whence it came &amp; you will NOT receive that item as a gift."  Has it happened?  Yes, once.  My oldest got caught a few years back.  Has it ever happened again?  Nope.  Not once.  My kids want their presents.  My oldest is the very best at keeping her younger siblings out because she has been through it &amp; doesn't want it to happen to her again or to any of her brothers or sisters.  I LOVE IT.

My kids each get 3 gifts for Christmas.  Baby Jesus got 3 gifts for Christmas &amp; they won't get any more than he did.  (It's my way of keeping the true spirit of Christmas alive as well as keeping the pocketbook happy).  They each get one "want" gift, one "need" gift, &amp; one "spiritual/church" gift.  You'd think they'd hate that, but just the other day my 6 year old told me "Hey Mom, I could REALLY use an umbrella for standing at the bus stop."  Another said "Mom, I really NEED some rain boots."   ha ha ha.  They know me well.  Then when I wrap their gifts I do NOT put their names on them.  I come up with a family theme (Christmas carols, reindeer names, Christmas treats, etc.) &amp; put those on the presents.  For example. . . . this is Prancer's gift &amp; that is Blitzen's gift.  The kids don't find out what their "name" is until Christmas morning.  It also helps with them not snooping.  

I'm running out of ideas for theme names.  What should I do this year?  I've done reindeer names, Christmas treats (fudge, cookies, hot cocoa, etc.), Christmas Carols, Christmas figures (santa, rudolph, frosty, jack frost, etc.). . . . several times now.  I want something new.  Any ideas from my very inventive &amp; imaginative ladies out there?


I love this idea!! So, since one of their gifts is a spiritual/church gift -- you could do Frankinsense, Myrrh, and Gold -- the gifts from the Magi to Jesus. Just a thought!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to laugh at the talk about being scared to peek at presents as a kid.  I have 6 kids &amp; they know better.  In fact, I tell them straight out "All of your presents are in THIS closet!  Do not go in there, do not peek, if I catch or hear of any of you in there, every single present will go back to the store from whence it came &amp; you will NOT receive that item as a gift."  Has it happened?  Yes, once.  My oldest got caught a few years back.  Has it ever happened again?  Nope.  Not once.  My kids want their presents.  My oldest is the very best at keeping her younger siblings out because she has been through it &amp; doesn't want it to happen to her again or to any of her brothers or sisters.  I LOVE IT.

My kids each get 3 gifts for Christmas.  Baby Jesus got 3 gifts for Christmas &amp; they won't get any more than he did.  (It's my way of keeping the true spirit of Christmas alive as well as keeping the pocketbook happy).  They each get one "want" gift, one "need" gift, &amp; one "spiritual/church" gift.  You'd think they'd hate that, but just the other day my 6 year old told me "Hey Mom, I could REALLY use an umbrella for standing at the bus stop."  Another said "Mom, I really NEED some rain boots."   ha ha ha.  They know me well.  Then when I wrap their gifts I do NOT put their names on them.  I come up with a family theme (Christmas carols, reindeer names, Christmas treats, etc.) &amp; put those on the presents.  For example. . . . this is Prancer's gift &amp; that is Blitzen's gift.  The kids don't find out what their "name" is until Christmas morning.  It also helps with them not snooping.  

I'm running out of ideas for theme names.  What should I do this year?  I've done reindeer names, Christmas treats (fudge, cookies, hot cocoa, etc.), Christmas Carols, Christmas figures (santa, rudolph, frosty, jack frost, etc.). . . . several times now.  I want something new.  Any ideas from my very inventive &amp; imaginative ladies out there?
Oooh, great idea!  Too bad my husband wouldn't go for the three gifts, his whole family does big Christmases!

Ideas for themes:

Characters from the Nutcracker ballet (sugar plum fairy, Uncle Hans, nutcracker, Clara, Rat King, etc)

Characters from the Nativity (obv no Baby Jesus, but Shepherd, Wise Man, Angel, Mary, Joseph).  This could even be a cute picture, have them pose in their "role" around a manger!

Santa's Elves (look through movies to find names (like Herbie from Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer) or use one of those online "Elf Name Generators" that are floating around Facebook to get your kids' elf names.

Items Associated with Christmas (i.e. Holly, Ornament, Tree, Cookie, etc)

My mom used to write our names on the presents, but she'd get bored with writing "Santa" in the from part of the tag, so she always made stuff up.  So my sister and I would get presents from The Elves, the Reindeer, Mrs. Claus, The Shepherds, Wise Man #3, etc.  It was almost more fun seeing who the gift was from than opening it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just in case anyone is still shopping for their SS and they have "Yes to..." products on their list, Yes To is having a Cyber Monday sale, everything is $2 for 2 hours between 12 and 2 pm (EST).  From what I can tell, it's single items only, no sets, shipping is a flat $5 unless you decide to go crazy and get 25 items, as they have free shipping over $50!
OMG!  Thank you Magi-Calm-Om.

That is awesome pricing!  I've sent their products off in care pacs (from donations) but I've never tried their products. 

Am going to try the HECK out of everything now...  I've already placed like $100+ on BodyShop during their '$30 for 3' and '50% off' and have like $400 products value coming my way... but this is just too much.  

What are people's throughts on them?  Face creams, lotions, cleansers etc...

Haha anytime!  I *LOVE* their makeup wipes, but that's the only thing I've tried, because I'm cheap.  So I'm going to try to load up today with body wash, shampoo/conditioner, sunscreen, and a few other things.  All stuff we actually *need*, so I can calm my inner miser


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 2, 2013)

Great ideas everyone! 3 gifts sounds like so few, but when you have 6 kids it's still 18 presents! Then the grandparents on both sides usually buy one or two things for each of them as well. My hubby's family does big Christmas' too. He still has a hard time with the 3 gift thing. He gives my my 3 gifts to open &amp; there's always 3 or 4 gifts in each box. And then my "need" gift turns into 3 "want" gifts &amp; he says that he "wants" me to be happy &amp; spoiled. Stinker. I love him so much!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Actually now it's 10. Undrest is having 50% off site wide...

I.need.helpppppppppp
I really don't want the colors in Book of Shadows IV - I already have all of them in other palettes BUT I do want the UDPP, the sample size of Anarchy, and I really need a replacement for my UD 24/7 liquid liner. What am I to do? lol Its not like I can regift an item I practically gutted.

You buy it and I'll take the BOS off of your hands. LOL. I want it! But I'm poor now...stupid bills...


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great ideas everyone! 3 gifts sounds like so few, but when you have 6 kids it's still 18 presents! Then the grandparents on both sides usually buy one or two things for each of them as well.

My hubby's family does big Christmas' too. He still has a hard time with the 3 gift thing. He gives my my 3 gifts to open &amp; there's always 3 or 4 gifts in each box. And then my "need" gift turns into 3 "want" gifts &amp; he says that he "wants" me to be happy &amp; spoiled. Stinker. I love him so much!
It's truly inspiring how wonderful your relationship with husband and family are.  I grew up with divorced parents and my boyfriend has divorced parents and yet we both try to stay hopeful that we can be unlike the models we grew up with.  Your kids are so fortunate to see their parents in love!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh &amp; speaking of being a stinker, I caught him on make up talk the other day &amp; about died! He quickly turned it off hoping I didn't see, but what in the world was he doing? Spying on what I post about wanting for Christmas? Or was he seeing what this whole make up talk thing was all about? Ha ha ha. My head is spinning with paranoia about him on here. He already thinks I'm nuts for buying presents for a complete stranger (secret Santa), but make up talk brings out the crazy in me. Ha ha ha.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh &amp; speaking of being a stinker, I caught him on make up talk the other day &amp; about died! He quickly turned it off hoping I didn't see, but what in the world was he doing?

Spying on what I post about wanting for Christmas? Or was he seeing what this whole make up talk thing was all about? Ha ha ha. My head is spinning with paranoia about him on here. He already thinks I'm nuts for buying presents for a complete stranger (secret Santa), but make up talk brings out the crazy in me. Ha ha ha.
That would make me paranoid too!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh &amp; speaking of being a stinker, I caught him on make up talk the other day &amp; about died! He quickly turned it off hoping I didn't see, but what in the world was he doing?

Spying on what I post about wanting for Christmas? Or was he seeing what this whole make up talk thing was all about? Ha ha ha. My head is spinning with paranoia about him on here. He already thinks I'm nuts for buying presents for a complete stranger (secret Santa), but make up talk brings out the crazy in me. Ha ha ha.
haha!!! That would make me so anxious and paranoid!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

someone just came into the university office where I am a receptionist. she asked me a couple of questions... then she took a business card, which clearly has our phone number on it, stared at it...then she asked for the office phone number. when I told her that she is holding the general office business card which has the office number on it, she said 'oh, I was only looking at the middle part". .....

...

...

..

...

...

the phone number is right in the middle of the card.

I am so over this day.

/random story time


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  someone just came into the university office where I am a receptionist. she asked me a couple of questions... then she took a business card, which clearly has our phone number on it, stared at it...then she asked for the office phone number. when I told her that she is holding the general office business card which has the office number on it, she said 'oh, I was only looking at the middle part". .....

...

...

..

...

...

the phone number is right in the middle of the card.

I am so over this day.

/random story time
haha! Dealing with people can be completely exhausting sometimes...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Heck, my coworkers don't get it.

"You're buying all this for someone you've never met?"

-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As I pour though the 'military designate' box I again, I'm saying to myself DoubleShot was thinking THIS and THAT with the largest smile hanging on my face, because it isn't just me now...  I'm thinking of that gal in the dessert who can't go to town to buy anything will now have this CHI slik protein for hair and body.  She'll put the tiny bottle in her sleeve pocket.  She takes 1 of her 2 or 3 showers each week and rush about to get to her next mission in Kabul.  While sitting in truck, she runs finger though hair and notices it's JUST A BIT DRY (okay I would...), pulls out the CHI from her sleeve pocket, works some in her hair and then pats the rest on her face.  Now multiply that by half a dozen gals with the CHI and Burts Bees lip balms.  Oh I just can't stop smiling now!!

My box...




  That was the biggest shocker!  Okay, hand-knit scarves - 2 of them!  Opened a couple of the tissue packages - 2 Juice Beauties (OMG!!) and a 3-pcs Blood Orange Pacifica take-me-way kit!    

I'm describing to once-boyfriend the contents of my 2 SS boxes, line by line to him (Navy Officer) and I think he's able to wrap his brain around this concept.  He's very respectful and appreciative, but I can certainly hear the 'HUH?' in the unusual pauses here and there as I continue to gush about the AFG box.   "AND THEN, there's this!!  Silk protein, OMG, they can't get anything like that there!!  It's soooooo perfect!  The heavily chlorinated water drys hair and cracks skin..."  

Thank you DoubleShot!  Your every effort, thought and action will touch deeply the military ladies serving in AFG 



, you are the bestest!!  Am proud to be your santee and very psyched to kit out the December bags!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 2, 2013)

> haha!!! That would make me so anxious and paranoid!


 I know! Why is that? I have no reason to be paranoid. I have nothing to hide. In fact, I'm more ME on here than I tend to be in real life, yet the idea of my own hubby on here makes me squeamish. Most likely he overheard me mention wish lists for the secret Santa thing &amp; he's trying to be all noble &amp; seek mine out himself without asking me so he appears even more amazing than he already is. Ha ha ha. (He buys the most thoughtful &amp; amazing gifts for me. Some things he buys are things I would never think to ask for or even want, but wind up being my favorite gifts.). But when it comes to make-up, it's like a foreign language to him. Ha ha ha.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh &amp; speaking of being a stinker, I caught him on make up talk the other day &amp; about died! He quickly turned it off hoping I didn't see, but what in the world was he doing?

Spying on what I post about wanting for Christmas? Or was he seeing what this whole make up talk thing was all about? Ha ha ha. My head is spinning with paranoia about him on here. He already thinks I'm nuts for buying presents for a complete stranger (secret Santa), but make up talk brings out the crazy in me. Ha 
My husband has been on MuT too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great ideas everyone! 3 gifts sounds like so few, but when you have 6 kids it's still 18 presents! Then the grandparents on both sides usually buy one or two things for each of them as well.

My hubby's family does big Christmas' too. He still has a hard time with the 3 gift thing. He gives my my 3 gifts to open &amp; there's always 3 or 4 gifts in each box. And then my "need" gift turns into 3 "want" gifts &amp; he says that he "wants" me to be happy &amp; spoiled. Stinker. I love him so much!

I think that sounds perfect! I have a large family (5 brothers and 2 sisters, though all are only half...2 on my mom's side and the other 5 on my dad's) and we've never been well-off, so Christmas has always been an ordeal. My family would usually figure out the budget and divide it evenly, and each person would get the same amount spent on them...but I like that idea better!

I remember going to school and people would be listing what they got for christmas...huge lists of expensive things, and even as a small child I was like, "REALLY?" Overkill....that's not what it should be about!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

haha!!! That would make me so anxious and paranoid!

I know! Why is that? I have no reason to be paranoid. I have nothing to hide. In fact, I'm more ME on here than I tend to be in real life, yet the idea of my own hubby on here makes me squeamish.

Most likely he overheard me mention wish lists for the secret Santa thing &amp; he's trying to be all noble &amp; seek mine out himself without asking me so he appears even more amazing than he already is. Ha ha ha. (He buys the most thoughtful &amp; amazing gifts for me. Some things he buys are things I would never think to ask for or even want, but wind up being my favorite gifts.). But when it comes to make-up, it's like a foreign language to him. Ha ha ha. 
It's so weird! I feel all private and paranoid about all of my internet things...MUT, my blog, tumblr...and it isn't like I'm doing anything scandalous! Maybe I just view it mentally as my "me time" and it feels weird to have someone look into it??


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 2, 2013)

> I think that sounds perfect! I have a large family (5 brothers and 2 sisters, though all are only half...2 on my mom's side and the other 5 on my dad's) and we've never been well-off, so Christmas has always been an ordeal. My family would usually figure out the budget and divide it evenly, and each person would get the same amount spent on them...but I like that idea better! I remember going to school and people would be listing what they got for christmas...huge lists of expensive things, and even as a small child I was like, "REALLY?" Overkill....that's not what it should be about!!


 Exactly this! We are military &amp; we don't make a whole lot of money. Add 6 kids to that &amp; the holidays become a little crazy, but it always works out. A few years back my oldest started complaining that her friends got iPads &amp; she got a couple barbies. The next Christmas we found an angel tree &amp; I let her pick a girl who was her exact age. On that girl's wish list were 2 things: underwear &amp; pants. She looked at me with tears in her eyes at the realization that she really doesn't have it so bad after all. Now we make it a family tradition to pick 2 names off the angel tree every year to help remind us of our blessings &amp; to put into perspective how lucky we really are.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to laugh at the talk about being scared to peek at presents as a kid.  I have 6 kids &amp; they know better.  In fact, I tell them straight out "All of your presents are in THIS closet!  Do not go in there, do not peek, if I catch or hear of any of you in there, every single present will go back to the store from whence it came &amp; you will NOT receive that item as a gift."  Has it happened?  Yes, once.  My oldest got caught a few years back.  Has it ever happened again?  Nope.  Not once.  My kids want their presents.  My oldest is the very best at keeping her younger siblings out because she has been through it &amp; doesn't want it to happen to her again or to any of her brothers or sisters.  I LOVE IT.

My kids each get 3 gifts for Christmas.  Baby Jesus got 3 gifts for Christmas &amp; they won't get any more than he did.  (It's my way of keeping the true spirit of Christmas alive as well as keeping the pocketbook happy).  They each get one "want" gift, one "need" gift, &amp; one "spiritual/church" gift.  You'd think they'd hate that, but just the other day my 6 year old told me "Hey Mom, I could REALLY use an umbrella for standing at the bus stop."  Another said "Mom, I really NEED some rain boots."   ha ha ha.  They know me well.  Then when I wrap their gifts I do NOT put their names on them.  I come up with a family theme (Christmas carols, reindeer names, Christmas treats, etc.) &amp; put those on the presents.  For example. . . . this is Prancer's gift &amp; that is Blitzen's gift.  The kids don't find out what their "name" is until Christmas morning.  It also helps with them not snooping.  

I'm running out of ideas for theme names.  What should I do this year?  I've done reindeer names, Christmas treats (fudge, cookies, hot cocoa, etc.), Christmas Carols, Christmas figures (santa, rudolph, frosty, jack frost, etc.). . . . several times now.  I want something new.  Any ideas from my very inventive &amp; imaginative ladies out there?


How about the seven dwarfs?


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 2, 2013)

We are doing a secret santa thing locally as well. It was so fun to look for nice things for the little girl whose age and wish list we were given. Our area is not a wealthy one so it is rewarding to give what we can so that someone can have a merry christmas.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

I think my lady might get her gift today!  I can't wait to see if she likes it.  I forgot to bring the tracking number to work with me so I am considering calling my husband and asking him for it.  I wish I had a little camera on the box so I could watch it make its way to her door.  I just read that last line and feel kind of creepy now.  If I am your SS, sorry for being a creeper, just very excited!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 2, 2013)

> I think my lady might get her gift today! Â I can't wait to see if she likes it. Â I forgot to bring the tracking number to work with me so I am considering calling my husband and asking him for it. Â I wish I had a little camera on the box so I could watch it make its way to her door. Â I just read that last line and feel kind of creepy now. Â If I am your SS, sorry for being a creeper, just very excited!


 When I sent my packages out I did the same thing. I remember jumping out of my chair when the tracking went from "out for delivery" to "delivered." It's all so exciting. Can't wait to see more reveals pop up this week!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When I sent my packages out I did the same thing. I remember jumping out of my chair when the tracking went from "out for delivery" to "delivered." It's all so exciting.

Can't wait to see more reveals pop up this week!

I wish my people would at least let somebody know that they got them.  My tracking says they were delivered but there hasn't been any kind of response.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my lady might get her gift today!  I can't wait to see if she likes it.  I forgot to bring the tracking number to work with me so I am considering calling my husband and asking him for it.  I wish I had a little camera on the box so I could watch it make its way to her door.  I just read that last line and feel kind of creepy now.  If I am your SS, sorry for being a creeper, just very excited!
haha! This is turning us all in to creeps. So exciting, though! I need my Ulta order to come NOW so I can ship my goodies off to my girl. I'm getting so antsy!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wish my people would at least let somebody know that they got them.  My tracking says they were delivered but there hasn't been any kind of response.  



  Hopefully she was just busy with Thanksgiving.  This was probably a crazy weekend for a lot of people with travel and such.  If you need an elf to check in with them let me know.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


When I sent my packages out I did the same thing. I remember jumping out of my chair when the tracking went from "out for delivery" to "delivered." It's all so exciting.

Can't wait to see more reveals pop up this week!

I wish my people would at least let somebody know that they got them.  My tracking says they were delivered but there hasn't been any kind of response.  

ahhh that's such a bummer...I hope they post soon!!! I promise, to whoever my SS is, that I will post IT'S HERE IT'S HERE" the minute I get it, even if I am on my way out the door to work and can't properly open it at that moment!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 2, 2013)

AAHHHH I'M SO CURIOUS!!! WHO IS IT???

I keep adding to the pile of gifts for my santee but I feel like it's missing something. Like a grand finale. lol


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



  Hopefully she was just busy with Thanksgiving.  This was probably a crazy weekend for a lot of people with travel and such.  If you need an elf to check in with them let me know.  
Thanks.  I'm going to give it a couple of days.   I just want to know if they got it. 

Personally the minute I get mine I'm going to at least pm my person to tell them I've received it.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks.  I'm going to give it a couple of days.   I just want to know if they got it. 

Personally the minute I get mine I'm going to at least pm my person to tell them I've received it.
Same here.  I don't want them to worry.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

I got the tracking.  My lady's box is about an hour from her house!  It's not out for delivery yet though.  I'm thinking it may not get to her until tomorrow. 





Keeping fingers crossed since the expected delivery still says today!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wish my people would at least let somebody know that they got them.  My tracking says they were delivered but there hasn't been any kind of response.  

I plan to run to my computer and squeal like a tweener the minute I receive my gift!  

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AAHHHH I'M SO CURIOUS!!! WHO IS IT???

I keep adding to the pile of gifts for my santee but I feel like it's missing something. Like a grand finale. lol
This is how I feel also.  I think I have everything ordered for my nail SS, but my regular SS, I feel like something is missing.


----------



## kellsbells (Dec 2, 2013)

LOOK WHAT CAME, LOOK WHAT CAME, LOOOOOOK WHAAAAAAT CAAAAAAME!





My Secret Santa was....LadyK!!!! I cannot even begin to tell ya'll how excited i am! My husband watched me open the box and was laughing at me because i was shaking and fanning my face because i was trying not to cry.  @LadyK Thank you sooooooo much! How do you feel about being my new best friend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Because that's kinda how i feel right now. You are such a wonderful person and i can't get over how beautiful everything is and how much effort and time and love you obviously put into this




. You. Are. Amazing!

Also, shout out to @Dakota750 , you are also now my best friend. Thank you for being so thoughtful!

Soooooo, i know it's twelve days of christmas themed, but i'm gonna be realistic here and say it will probably be more like a 12 hours of christmas because this is killing me and, um, o.k, i kinda already opened #1 because the note ( which made me cry by the way) said it was a guilty pleasure and that translated in my brain to "THERE IS CHOCOLATE IN THIS BOX!". So i ripped it open and it was TJ Chocolate Covered Potato Chips!!! Holy shit, they are so good! Well, i'm gonna go eat some more chocolate potato chips and stare at my goodies while all my will power slips away. Thank you SOOOOOO much @LadyK!!!!!!!


----------



## kellsbells (Dec 2, 2013)

oooops... i probably should have posted that last on in the Reveals thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe i'll just cut 'n paste.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2013)

Yaayyyyy I LOVE SEEING GIFTS!!!! This is all so exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOOK WHAT CAME, LOOK WHAT CAME, LOOOOOOK WHAAAAAAT CAAAAAAME!





My Secret Santa was....LadyK!!!! I cannot even begin to tell ya'll how excited i am! My husband watched me open the box and was laughing at me because i was shaking and fanning my face because i was trying not to cry.  @LadyK Thank you sooooooo much! How do you feel about being my new best friend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Because that's kinda how i feel right now. You are such a wonderful person and i can't get over how beautiful everything is and how much effort and time and love you obviously put into this



. You. Are. Amazing!

Also, shout out to @Dakota750 , you are also now my best friend. Thank you for being so thoughtful!

Soooooo, i know it's twelve days of christmas themed, but i'm gonna be realistic here and say it will probably be more like a 12 hours of christmas because this is killing me and, um, o.k, i kinda already opened #1 because the note ( which made me cry by the way) said it was a guilty pleasure and that translated in my brain to "THERE IS CHOCOLATE IN THIS BOX!". So i ripped it open and it was TJ Chocolate Covered Potato Chips!!! Holy shit, they are so good! Well, i'm gonna go eat some more chocolate potato chips and stare at my goodies while all my will power slips away. Thank you SOOOOOO much @LadyK!!!!!!!
I had to close my office door because now I'm laughing and crying and generally way to emotional.  LOL  I'm so glad you like it!  I had so much fun doing this!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 2, 2013)

> Thanks.Â  I'm going to give it a couple of days.Â Â  I just want to know if they got it.Â  Personally the minute I get mine I'm going to at least pm my person to tell them I've received it.


 I will easily be one of those people who doesn't know something has arrived immediately. I live in a big building and often deliveries are held at the counter and I may not be notified through them via my boyfriend (who doesn't tell me half the time) so to anyone that has me, don't fret. The bonus is that it's extremely unlikely my package will get swiped in the building. As a side note, the people at the desk sort of know me as someone who gets packages fairly frequently and will sometimes let me know when I pass through. Borderline embarrassing, but nice of them to remember me.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Took the brick to the post office. Here's hoping customs leaves it alone





I'm so happy people are getting their gifts!!!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I will easily be one of those people who doesn't know something has arrived immediately. I live in a big building and often deliveries are held at the counter and I may not be notified through them via my boyfriend (who doesn't tell me half the time) so to anyone that has me, don't fret. The bonus is that it's extremely unlikely my package will get swiped in the building.

As a side note, the people at the desk sort of know me as someone who gets packages fairly frequently and will sometimes let me know when I pass through. Borderline embarrassing, but nice of them to remember me.
I live at home but because I work retail I will only know if I receive my gift if I'm not working a closing shift lol.


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 2, 2013)

Holy Moly! 312 posts since I've been gone!! Looks like I won't be getting too much done today!! Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 2, 2013)

I work third shift so I'm usually home all day to stalk my mail lady... Lately she's been bringing my stuff up to the door for me because there are so many packages haha Anyway, Secret Santa, when I get my gift YOU WILL KNOW. I'll probably quickly post here that I got it. Then open it. Then cry for like an hour over how amazing and thoughtful you are. Then post pictures and such. Something like that!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My wrapping abilities come and go.  Sometimes, things turn out wonderfully.  Other timesâ€¦  not so much.  Usually the latter.

Oh!  I just remembered something from my adolescence!  My mother instilled a strong fear of her in us.  Sneaking peeks at presents?  Did not happen.  Ever.  She was phenomenal at hiding things (usually in the trunk of the car, and I have *no clue* how nothing ever got stolen, but sometimes so well she forgot about them or couldn't find them until well after Christmas), and if she found out we had snuck peeks, the present in question would go back to the store.  

So.  When I was in middle school, she started MAKING MY BROTHER AND ME WRAP OUR OWN PRESENTS.  She would put everything in department store shirt boxes -- whether it was clothing or not -- and tape them shut so they didn't fall open when we picked them up, and then she would buy two kinds of wrapping paper -- one for me and one for my brother -- and tell us to wrap this stack in this paper and that stack in that paper, but no to/from tags.  And we did.  And we never, *ever* peeked.  We would not know which paper went to which one of us until Christmas morning.  I think she would wrap larger things that wouldn't fit in the shirt boxes herself, but for the most part, she did not wrap presents "because that's why I had kids:  To do my bidding."

That's genius and wrong at the same time. I remember one year to dissuade peeking I wrapped everything up and each gift had a unique paper/ribbon/bow combination that I had written on a separate piece of paper. There were no tags on any of the gifts so nobody knew what was for whom until it was time to open them.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 2, 2013)

I love how happy this is making everyone. We are putting a lot of positive energy into the world


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

I SCORED AN AWESOME DEAL ON GILT FOR MY MIXER!!

Ok so tons of the BF deals had Kitchenaid 4.5qt 275 watt mixer for $199  in grey or silver. I was so tempted to get it but I just scored a Green Apple Pro 5.5qt with 575 watts for only $5 more!!!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I SCORED AN AWESOME DEAL ON GILT FOR MY MIXER!!

Ok so tons of the BF deals had Kitchenaid 4.5qt 275 watt mixer for $199  in grey or silver. I was so tempted to get it but I just scored a Green Apple Pro 5.5qt with 575 watts for only $5 more!!!


Nice!  I hope you get a lot of use out of it--sounds like you will.  I know mine ended up collecting my roommate's wine corks for a while :-/  Hah.  It is sadly sitting away in storage until I have enough counter space to keep it out permanently.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Hubby has been asking for a lot more baked goods for everyone and it keeps me busy. My cookies turned out awesome last night although I think I ate as many as I packed.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hubby has been asking for a lot more baked goods for everyone and it keeps me busy. My cookies turned out awesome last night although I think I ate as many as I packed.




You had to taste them.  It wouldn't do to send out sub par cookies.  I call it "quality control".  I'm pretty sure that wherever he is my husbands eyes just rolled, lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You had to taste them.  It wouldn't do to send out sub par cookies.  I call it "quality control".  I'm pretty sure that wherever he is my husbands eyes just rolled, lol.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 2, 2013)

> As I pour though the 'military designate' box IÂ again, I'm saying to myself DoubleShotÂ was thinkingÂ THIS and THAT with the largest smile hanging on my face, because it isn't just me now... Â I'm thinking of that gal in the dessert who can't go to town to buy anything will now have this CHI slik protein for hair and body. Â She'll put the tiny bottle in her sleeve pocket. Â She takes 1 of her 2 or 3 showers each week and rush about to get to her next mission in Kabul. Â While sitting in truck, she runs finger though hair and notices it's JUST A BIT DRY (okay I would...), pulls out the CHI from her sleeve pocket, works some in her hair and then pats the rest on her face.Â Â Now multiply that by half a dozen gals with the CHI and Burts Bees lip balms. Â Oh I just can't stop smiling now!! My box...:cloud9: Â  That was the biggestÂ shocker! Â Okay, hand-knitÂ scarves - 2 of them! Â Opened a couple of theÂ tissue packages -Â 2 Juice Beauties (OMG!!) andÂ a 3-pcs Blood Orange Pacifica take-me-way kit! Â  Â  I'm describingÂ to once-boyfriendÂ the contents of my 2 SS boxes,Â line by line to him (Navy Officer) and I think he's able to wrap his brain around this concept. Â He's very respectful and appreciative, but I can certainly hear the 'HUH?' in the unusual pauses here and there as I continue to gush about the AFG box. Â Â "AND THEN, there's this!! Â Silk protein, OMG, they can't get anything like that there!! Â It's soooooo perfect! Â The heavily chlorinated water drys hair and cracks skin..."Â Â  Thank you DoubleShot! Â Your every effort, thought and action will touch deeply the military ladies serving in AFGÂ :inlove: , you are the bestest!!Â  Am proud to be your santee and veryÂ psyched to kit out the December bags!!


I'm so relieved you're loving everything. Now if I could only persuade you to open the rest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 2, 2013)

Officially finished shopping!!  I had just planned on buying 2 "big" gifts with a few extras, but somehow I ended up with enough items to do the whole 12 days of Christmas thing.  Yay!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

Yay, my order of goodies for my Santees has been delivered! Tonight's project: Sorting and wrapping. Ed will probably "help." And by "help," I mean "Be cuddly and snuggly and adorable and *distracting*." He's like a cartoon kitty most of the time.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

I have to say that this experience has been wonderful.  It has really lifted my spirits to come on here and have so much fun with you guys.  Knowing my giftee is happy has made my heart swell up so big today, I already want to do it again!  I can't wait to see everyone's gifts and to share in all your happiness.  I feel like I have the best set of girlfriends right here!  You guys are officially my favorite.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hubby has been asking for a lot more baked goods for everyone and it keeps me busy. My cookies turned out awesome last night although I think I ate as many as I packed.





I use mine all the time!  Definitely my most used appliance.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I use mine all the time!  Definitely my most used appliance.
OOOH I'll need some ideas then


----------



## missemiee (Dec 2, 2013)

> It's so weird! I feel all private and paranoid about all of my internet things...MUT, my blog, tumblr...and it isn't like I'm doing anything scandalous! Maybe I just view it mentally as my "me time" and it feels weird to have someone look into it??


 I am the same way! I hate it. It makes me have so much anxiety. I got rid of facebook in 2011, just felt like my life was too public and facebook was starting to get creepy with newsfeed. I do have Instagram and Twitter (never use it) but that's it now. I'm weird about my phone too. I have a pass code lock on it and won't even let my husband know the code. I don't have anything scandalous that I'm hiding, but I feel like my phone is like the equivalent of how some people have a diary. I just don't like having anyone look through my things. I guess I'm weird. But I feel like everyone is so PUBLIC with their whole lives now, I just need one private thing to have as my own. Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's so weird! I feel all private and paranoid about all of my internet things...MUT, my blog, tumblr...and it isn't like I'm doing anything scandalous! Maybe I just view it mentally as my "me time" and it feels weird to have someone look into it??
I am the same way! I hate it. It makes me have so much anxiety. I got rid of facebook in 2011, just felt like my life was too public and facebook was starting to get creepy with newsfeed. I do have Instagram and Twitter (never use it) but that's it now. I'm weird about my phone too. I have a pass code lock on it and won't even let my husband know the code. I don't have anything scandalous that I'm hiding, but I feel like my phone is like the equivalent of how some people have a diary. I just don't like having anyone look through my things. I guess I'm weird. But I feel like everyone is so PUBLIC with their whole lives now, I just need one private thing to have as my own. Lol mmhmm...I mean, I have a Facebook and Instagram that all of my family and friends are on, and to me, that's different for some reason. But I'm the same way with my phone and computer!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 2, 2013)

> mmhmm...I mean, I have a Facebook and Instagram that all of my family and friends are on, and to me, that's different for some reason. But I'm the same way with my phone and computer!


Maybe it's that I don't need anyone rifling through my phone and seeing that I have like 1000+ pictures of my cats! Lol. I don't need to be judged for being a crazy cat lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

I left Facebook and an am way happier. I have an account now, but under a different name and I only use it for nail polish and beauty stuff. The only person, like family or friend, that knows about it is my husband, and I'm not even his friend on Facebook. People just pissed me off all the time and I always felt worse after being on Facebook. Now it's like an extension of MuT so I enjoy it again.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I left Facebook and an am way happier. I have an account now, but under a different name and I only use it for nail polish and beauty stuff. The only person, like family or friend, that knows about it is my husband, and I'm not even his friend on Facebook. People just pissed me off all the time and I always felt worse after being on Facebook. Now it's like an extension of MuT so I enjoy it again.
I so feel you on this, I'm contemplating deleting my account at the first of the year. I hate seeing people post their drama and crap or involving me in their issues.


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm going to Nordstrom Rack tonight to see if I can score any deals for my Secret Santa...*crossing my fingers that I find some new/intact (i.e. not opened, not swatched) goodies*


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 2, 2013)

Now that I am done shopping and everything has finally come in, I'm getting ready to wrap and  I'm worried that my santee already bought some of this stuff....  or will not like any of it....  sigh  gifting anxiety....


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I am done shopping and everything has finally come in, I'm getting ready to wrap and  I'm worried that my santee already bought some of this stuff....  or will not like any of it....  sigh  gifting anxiety.... 
I get that all the time. I hate it. I'm so sure of things when I buy them then the longer I have them the more I go maybe they won't like it.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 2, 2013)

Dear lovely SS,  

If I don't respond about my gift ASAP, don't worry! It's just because I haven't been to my home yet. I often go from my familys home (to which all my mail goes) to my fiance's family home when I have to work. So usually I'll be home Tuesday/Wednesday and Saturdays/Sundays. I WILL be posting as soon as it its in my hands.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Dear SSantee - I had to tape up your box and stick a label on it. I kept fidgeting with everything and I have to stop. It'll be getting there soonish! Xoxox JP


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 2, 2013)

> Now that I am done shopping and everything has finally come in, I'm getting ready to wrap andÂ  I'm worried that my santee already bought some of this stuff....Â  or will not like any of it....Â  sighÂ  gifting anxiety....Â


 STOP IT!! I've noticed that everyone on this thread has been thrilled to receive their gifts, you have given a lot thought to the gifts you are sending a person you've never met based on what you've learned from them based on a wish list, a Santa questionnaire and their posts... I am sure they are going to be thrilled that you took the time to do something special just for term. I'm really happy that I chose to participate this year, the entire experience has been lovely. Has anyone else noticed the wonderful sense of generosity and gratitude on these threads? I would adopt half of you for the holidays next year - just to have the fun of picking out things to match the personalities I have imagined you have.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 2, 2013)

> STOP IT!! I've noticed that everyone on this thread has been thrilled to receive their gifts, you have given a lot thought to the gifts you are sending a person you've never met based on what you've learned from them based on a wish list, a Santa questionnaire and their posts... I am sure they are going to be thrilled that you took the time to do something special just for term. I'm really happy that I chose to participate this year, the entire experience has been lovely. Has anyone else noticed the wonderful sense of generosity and gratitude on these threads? *I would adopt half of you for the holidays next year - just to have the fun of picking out things to match the personalities I have imagined you have*.


 yes! All of you ladies are welcome over for coffee, martinis, or a home cooked meal next Christmas. Y'all are darling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I so feel you on this, I'm contemplating deleting my account at the first of the year. I hate seeing people post their drama and crap or involving me in their issues.
Not a bad idea. I'd rather spend my time on here anyways. I especially like the facebook posters that have to tell everyone how much they spend on everything.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 2, 2013)

> I left Facebook and an am way happier. I have an account now, but under a different name and I only use it for nail polish and beauty stuff. The only person, like family or friend, that knows about it is my husband, and I'm not even his friend on Facebook. People just pissed me off all the time and I always felt worse after being on Facebook. Now it's like an extension of MuT so I enjoy it again.


 I have ignored my Facebook account for over a year - my close friends are all well trained and respect my DRAMA FREE ZONE - but the collateral friendships with Mundanes and narrow minded self appointed judges on how others should live their lives annoyed me so I logged out and haven't been back.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 2, 2013)

Very much enjoying the fun of this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't get online to chat often, but I peek online daily to see what's going on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm enjoying the reveals! You are all so sweet and generous. I can't wait to see my SS open her gift!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh no! I was bad and I bought things off of my own list (one of the FAB kits - ultra repair concentrate, eye thingy with a roller, and the radiance pads and I got the bold half of the UD set but that's it - I swear!)... I definitely have stockpiling issues though so if my SS happened to give me a spare of anything I wouldn't be upset!



> Now that I am done shopping and everything has finally come in, I'm getting ready to wrap andÂ  I'm worried that my santee already bought some of this stuff....Â  or will not like any of it....Â  sighÂ  gifting anxiety....Â


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh no! I was bad and I bought things off of my own list (one of the FAB kits - ultra repair concentrate, eye thingy with a roller, and the radiance pads and I got the bold half of the UD set but that's it - I swear!)...* I definitely have stockpiling issues though so if my SS happened to give me a spare of anything I wouldn't be upset!*
Same here...I wouldn't be upset with any dupes - especially because it would be my fault in the first place since I didn't wait. The more, the merrier though - but thats just my hoarding tendencies.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 2, 2013)

> Same here...I wouldn't be upset with any dupes - especially because it would be my fault in the first place since I didn't wait. The more, the merrier though - but thats just my hoarding tendencies.Â :icon_lol:


 Hoarders for life. Everything else in life I'm very minimal. Beauty products and books I can never have enough.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

Ugh, so much for wrapping everything tonight. I've been hit with an ocular migraine. I may or may not be able to handle scissors and tape tonight. It's entirely possible I will just stretch out in the couch and listen to Welcome to Night Vale all evening if it kicks up again since I won't be able to see or read anything.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, so much for wrapping everything tonight. I've been hit with an ocular migraine. I may or may not be able to handle scissors and tape tonight. It's entirely possible I will just stretch out in the couch and listen to Welcome to Night Vale all evening if it kicks up again since I won't be able to see or read anything.

So sorry!  I hate those soooo much.  Go lay down!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to Nordstrom Rack tonight to see if I can score any deals for my Secret Santa...*crossing my fingers that I find some new/intact (i.e. not opened, not swatched) goodies*

Arggh...so, Nordstrom Rack had duplicates of my SS's wishlist item (both were even in the specific wish list shade!) and BOTH were swatched.




 Not cool...unfortunately, I can't say that I was surprised to see that both were swatched (but I was certainly disappointed).

I ended up buying something that I think she'll like, but it's not exactly on her wish list...I may have to go back later this week/next week and see if there are any new goodies.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2013)

Dear Secret Santa-

I promise the moment I get a box, I will run to the computer and post in this thread I got a box from "Insert user name here."  Then I will PM you.  Next I will take photos of each item individually then grouped and have to pare it down to a few for MUT so not to look like a creep.  If you are my SS and have sent my package and I have not responded please use an elf.  Unfortunately we had an issue last December with mail being stolen out of our mailbox.  However once we befriended the mail man he brings them to the door or hides them in the back yard.

Love

Jenn

PS to My Secret Santa, your gifts are purchase and wrapped.  I am just finishing up the handmade gift.  I hope (if I get off MUT and work on it) to be done by Wednesday and have it in the mail for the weekend.  There it is written on the internet forever so feel free to hold me to this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh man ... just went to Lush for the first time ever for my secret santa. The woman was so nice, I explained the makeuptalk and the secret santa thing and she thought it was really awesome. She was so sweet asking thoughtful questions about my SS and made recommendations not only based on her skin type and likes, but also things she might need based on her job! Without even noticing, I ended up spending $60 though!! Now I have to figure out which things I'll give to my SS and which to give to other members of the family (or keep for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) And figure out the best way to mail the mask with ice packs and such so it stays cold on the journey across the country ...


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man ... just went to Lush for the first time ever for my secret santa. The woman was so nice, I explained the makeuptalk and the secret santa thing and she thought it was really awesome. She was so sweet asking thoughtful questions about my SS and made recommendations not only based on her skin type and likes, but also things she might need based on her job! Without even noticing, I ended up spending $60 though!! Now I have to figure out which things I'll give to my SS and which to give to other members of the family (or keep for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) And figure out the best way to mail the mask with ice packs and such so it stays cold on the journey across the country ... 
I am pretty new to Lush and they are amazing!  They sat me down and massaged things into my hands.  If I hadn't been on a strict budget I could have left my whole paycheck there!  Definitely going back.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

Urk.  I just got my order of goodies to Tetris into a shipping box, andâ€¦  This isn't going to work.  Some of these things come in big outer/gift packaging, and if I take them out of the boxes, I can fit more in.  What's the consensus on taking stuff out of packaging (not opening the items themselves, just getting rid of the box and the plastic tray that takes up a ton of room) in the interest of sending more goodies?


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Urk.  I just got my order of goodies to Tetris into a shipping box, andâ€¦  This isn't going to work.  Some of these things come in big outer/gift packaging, and if I take them out of the boxes, I can fit more in.  What's the consensus on taking stuff out of packaging (not opening the items themselves, just getting rid of the box and the plastic tray that takes up a ton of room) in the interest of sending more goodies? 

go for it more room more goodies!!!!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

> Oh man ... just went to Lush for the first time ever for my secret santa. The woman was so nice, I explained the makeuptalk and the secret santa thing and she thought it was really awesome. She was so sweet askingÂ thoughtful questions about my SS and made recommendations not only based on her skin type and likes, but also things she might need based on her job! Without even noticing, I ended up spending $60 though!! Now I have to figure out which things I'll give to my SS and which to give to other members of the family (or keep for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) And figure out the best way to mail the mask with ice packs and such so it stays cold on the journey across the country ...Â


 Ohh! Please be my SS!!! Pleeease!! I LOVE face masks and have been dying to try theirs, but I don't have a Lush within a four hour radius  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Urk.  I just got my order of goodies to Tetris into a shipping box, andâ€¦  This isn't going to work.  Some of these things come in big outer/gift packaging, and if I take them out of the boxes, I can fit more in.  What's the consensus on taking stuff out of packaging (not opening the items themselves, just getting rid of the box and the plastic tray that takes up a ton of room) in the interest of sending more goodies?
Hey, I'd be totally fine with it- just means more goodies ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it's not like you opened the actual thing, y'know? Maybe send an elf to ask your giftee to see how they feel about it if you're worried?


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha, Slinka=lush virgin....Although I must admit, without revealing too much- I did find a store 2 hours from me, and I may or may not have gotten to smell the smells and see the sights and want to buy it ALL.

omg. Just send me ALL OF THE LUSH. It's all so fantastic (especially since I can appreciate most any scent! )


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Urk.  I just got my order of goodies to Tetris into a shipping box, andâ€¦  This isn't going to work.  Some of these things come in big outer/gift packaging, and if I take them out of the boxes, I can fit more in.  What's the consensus on taking stuff out of packaging (not opening the items themselves, just getting rid of the box and the plastic tray that takes up a ton of room) in the interest of sending more goodies? 
I think it would be okay.  You could put in a note explaining the lack of outer packaging.  I had a few items that didn't come with an outer box so even though all the items are brand new they don't all have boxes.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

Okay..I know we need ads and such to keep the (MUT) site running, but it's starting to get a little redic...this guy follows me to EVERY thread...grrr


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

ok also OT -- but on the mobile version there's like.. hidden ads or something that happen to be right where your 8 and 3 lines are..Its SO annoying. Sometimes theres an ad banner right where the pink "quote" button would be above the text box. Grr.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay..I know we need ads and such to keep the (MUT) site running, but it's starting to get a little redic...this guy follows me to EVERY thread...grrr


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay..I know we need ads and such to keep the (MUT) site running, but it's starting to get a little redic...this guy follows me to EVERY thread...grrr


Lol, I secretly hate and love my smart ads...I get to look at all of the freaky shoes I'm trying to convince the husband to get me, which I love...
But I have to gaze at their beauty and just hope....lol. I get sad thinking they won't be in my life. 'Cause I'm a shoe-whore, and I'm proud of it.

On mobile I can't freaking stand the Maybelline stick foundation ad....ugh, I always, somehow, end up selecting it like 15 times....First world problem, but still =p


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
YES! This is what I meant!!! So annoying. Ah well.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES! This is what I meant!!! So annoying. Ah well.
right?? its not just me or some weird horrific iphone virus right? there IS secret ad link that hides RIGHT ON TOP OF the 3 line square in the left corner!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay..I know we need ads and such to keep the (MUT) site running, but it's starting to get a little redic...this guy follows me to EVERY thread...grrr


Yes!  And that particular one COVERS THE POSTS!  Hate it!  Rule number one for advertising on forums should be DO NOT BLOCK THE CONTENT.

(And I think I just figured out how to cram everything in here still in the outer packaging after all! I just had to put things flat in the box instead of standing on end.  Next up:  Attempting to wrap everything. This is going to take a while.  And tape.  Lots of tape.  Hot pink duct tape goes with everything, right?)

ETA:  Whoops.  Forgot about bubble wrap.  Yeah, I think some of these things are going to have to come out of the boxes.  And some things didn't have boxes to begin with.  I think the universe just made my decision for me.)


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I'm done! I picked up my last item, got a box at the post office and packaged it up! I didn't tape it shut yet, I may grab one more thing tomorrow on my way home from work. My plan is get the box out on Wednesday so my SS will hopefully get it by Saturday!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay..I know we need ads and such to keep the (MUT) site running, but it's starting to get a little redic...this guy follows me to EVERY thread...grrr




Yes!!  That was driving me crazy today while I was on mobile!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 2, 2013)

> Yes! Â And that particular one COVERS THE POSTS! Â Hate it! Â Rule number one for advertising on forums should be DO NOT BLOCK THE CONTENT.


 Right??! Okay, I'm just glad you guys all agree!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm fine with things not being in their big outer packaging.  That said, I keep things in their boxes forever.  Like my UD lipstick I got a couple months ago is inside it's box, inside my purse.  I'm just weird.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm fine with things not being in their big outer packaging.  That said, I keep things in their boxes forever.  Like my UD lipstick I got a couple months ago is inside it's box, inside my purse.  I'm just weird.  
Haha no you are not.   I do the same thing.  until I got my organizational cabinet for my makeup I still had most palettes in their orignal packaging.  What was not in their original packaging I had the packaging in the closet.  I finally made myself recycle/throw it away as space is limited and rent is high!


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm fine with things not being in their big outer packaging.  That said, I keep things in their boxes forever.  Like my UD lipstick I got a couple months ago is inside it's box, inside my purse.  I'm just weird.
I do that with fancy boxes I particularly like, haha. Thought I was the only one.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha no you are not.   I do the same thing.  until I got my organizational cabinet for my makeup I still had most palettes in their orignal packaging.  What was not in their original packaging I had the packaging in the closet.  I finally made myself recycle/throw it away as space is limited and rent is high!


Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do that with fancy boxes I particularly like, haha. Thought I was the only one.
I have a feeling my Naked3 pallet will be in it's box for at least a year!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hoarders for life. Everything else in life I'm very minimal. Beauty products and books I can never have enough.
That's me, too.  My boyfriend gave me the PERFECT stocking stuff last year - a bar code scanner to read my books, so I could input them into Library Thinger and keep track of them all. I've gotten up to the b's and i'm at 200.  Eek.  We need to tackle the rest. It will be awesome once done, so I can look up online when I'm at the used book store and score that perfect rare author, and then make sure I don't have a dupe (I do that aaall the time. Omg, I love this book, I can't ever find, I have to buy it!!) only to realize when I get home that I have two, sitting on my shelf, and still haven't completed the out of print series.  

Now if only I could find a way to use it to catalog all my makeup!  There needs to be a service that will organize and compile a list of your makeup in exchange for samples and dupes.  Some enterprising high school girl who wants to kick off her collection?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 2, 2013)

> right?? its not just me or some weird horrific iphone virus right? there IS secret ad link that hides RIGHT ON TOP OF the 3 line square in the left corner!!


 OMG yes!! I thought I was the only one. It kept doing that to me yesterday and I couldn't get to my subscriptions. Come on ads, let me socialize!!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

> That's me, too. Â My boyfriend gave me the PERFECT stocking stuff last year - a bar code scanner to read my books, so I could input them into Library Thinger and keep track of them all. I've gotten up to the b's and i'm at 200. Â Eek. Â We need to tackle the rest. It will be awesome once done, so I can look up online when I'm at the used book store and score that perfect rare author, and then make sure I don't have a dupe (I do that aaall the time. Omg, I love this book, I can't ever find, I have to buy it!!) only to realize when I get home that I have two, sitting on my shelf, and still haven't completed the out of print series. Â  Now if only I could find a way to use it to catalog all my makeup! Â There needs to be a service that will organize and compile a list of your makeup in exchange for samples and dupes. Â Some enterprising high school girl who wants to kick off her collection?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL.Â


 I actually started a spreadsheet with all my makeup listed, the date purchased, date opened, price, size, etc. I finished my nail polish one, so now I'm working on my make up one.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry, SS I'm still waiting for one of your gifts to come in the mail. I had to get you just one more makeup thing and waited to get it.

I wonder how many folks have sent their packages out already??? I'm gonna send out my nail swap package soon, cause all of her stuff is in and ready to go. I'm probably going to wrap everything tonight. 

How many folks already sent their packages?

*To my secret santa, I hope it is okay that I don't open my package right away. I never really get tons of Christmas presents and I want to wait till Christmas to open my gift. I will post that I received it though!*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, SS I'm still waiting for one of your gifts to come in the mail. I had to get you just one more makeup thing and waited to get it.

I wonder how many folks have sent their packages out already??? I'm gonna send out my nail swap package soon, cause all of her stuff is in and ready to go. I'm probably going to wrap everything tonight. 

How many folks already sent their packages?

*To my secret santa, I hope it is okay that I don't open my package right away. I never really get tons of Christmas presents and I want to wait till Christmas to open my gift. I will post that I received it though!*
I had mine all ready and was going to ship today, but then I ended up making one last order, so mine probably won't go out til sometime next week! It seems like there are quite a few others who are still waiting a bit to ship, so you're not alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 3, 2013)

> Oh man ... just went to Lush for the first time ever for my secret santa. The woman was so nice, I explained the makeuptalk and the secret santa thing and she thought it was really awesome. She was so sweet askingÂ thoughtful questions about my SS and made recommendations not only based on her skin type and likes, but also things she might need based on her job! Without even noticing, I ended up spending $60 though!! Now I have to figure out which things I'll give to my SS and which to give to other members of the family (or keep for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) And figure out the best way to mail the mask with ice packs and such so it stays cold on the journey across the country ...Â


 Oh please be mine..please be mineeee :eusa_pray:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man ... just went to Lush for the first time ever for my secret santa. The woman was so nice, I explained the makeuptalk and the secret santa thing and she thought it was really awesome. She was so sweet asking thoughtful questions about my SS and made recommendations not only based on her skin type and likes, but also things she might need based on her job! Without even noticing, I ended up spending $60 though!! Now I have to figure out which things I'll give to my SS and which to give to other members of the family (or keep for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) And figure out the best way to mail the mask with ice packs and such so it stays cold on the journey across the country ... 

Oh please be mine..please be mineeee




No, no, pick me, pick meeee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 3, 2013)

> I had mine all ready and was going to ship today, but then I ended up making one last order, so mine probably won't go out til sometime next week! It seems like there are quite a few others who are still waiting a bit to ship, so you're not alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm also going to wait about a week or so to ship mine as I just placed some more orders over the weekend. I hope my SS likes the things I chose for her! She is also in the group of people who's looking to open close to Christmas so I don't want her stuff to arrive too early and be a temptation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if I remember correctly, I think the deadline for shipping out packages is Dec 15


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had mine all ready and was going to ship today, but then I ended up making one last order, so mine probably won't go out til sometime next week! It seems like there are quite a few others who are still waiting a bit to ship, so you're not alone.





I'm also going to wait about a week or so to ship mine as I just placed some more orders over the weekend. I hope my SS likes the things I chose for her! She is also in the group of people who's looking to open close to Christmas so I don't want her stuff to arrive too early and be a temptation



if I remember correctly, I think the deadline for shipping out packages is Dec 15 Yep! The estimated shipping frame was between the 1st and the 15th...so no one stress feeling like you're late, we're actually only a couple of days into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 3, 2013)

Good! I'm not gunna lie I was getting a little nervous that some girls already got their gifts. I don't want my girl to feel like I'm taking too long!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Good! I'm not gunna lie I was getting a little nervous that some girls already got their gifts. I don't want my girl to feel like I'm taking too long!
I know it, I was feeling the same way...but then I just thought about how some of us were talking about how we don't really get things to open on christmas, so maybe getting it closer to christmas will either take away the temptation to open it early, if she decides to wait, or at least make it FEEL more like a christmas day present? At least, that's what I'm telling myself to make myself feel better. haha!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 3, 2013)

I wrapped almost everything tonight. I'm waiting on a few more things to come for my secret santee, that I recently ordered.

My secret santa nails package is ready to go out... now. Got the box packaged up and sealed. Letters wrote.. done! I think I'll take the package to the PO in the afternoon. I may even look into buying the postage online to get tracking for free and the little discount they offer.

I added some bows and candy canes to the inside of the package. On the outside I just put holiday stickers ... lol





The black thing on the left is my stiletto heel tape dispenser and the silver thing on the right are my scissors ... hahaha





Laptop not included.





On the To/From stickers I am going to put my name, her name, and the number present to open when. I was hoping to do the 12 days of Christmas... a gift per day.. but I figured that if she didn't want to .. she could go ahead and open them all at once. I put a card on the top and then our family Christmas card on the bottom. It's a picture of us with my cats ... lol and I put lots of samples in too.

This has been so fun. I love spoiling others and hope my santee's love their things.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 3, 2013)

> Sorry, SS I'm still waiting for one of your gifts to come in the mail. I had to get you just one more makeup thing and waited to get it. I wonder how many folks have sent their packages out already??? I'm gonna send out my nail swap package soon, cause all of her stuff is in and ready to go. I'm probably going to wrap everything tonight.Â  How many folks already sent their packages? *To my secret santa, I hope it is okay that I don't open my package right away. I never really get tons of Christmas presents and I want to wait till Christmas to open my gift. I will post that I received it though!*


 Unfortunately my giftee will have to wait until next Monday for me to send her presents her way. I am excited to wrap everything up. I am also very excited to hear that there are still others who have not sent their gift yet. I have to say, I love to read how thoughtful everyone is!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 3, 2013)

> I wrapped almost everything tonight. I'm waiting on a few more things to come for my secret santee, that I recently ordered. My secret santa nails package is ready to go out... now. Got the box packaged up and sealed. Letters wrote.. done! I think I'll take the package to the PO in the afternoon. I may even look into buying the postage online to get tracking for free and the little discount they offer. I added some bows and candy canes to the inside of the package. On the outside I just put holiday stickers ... lol
> 
> The black thing on the left is my stiletto heel tape dispenser and the silver thing on the right are my scissors ... hahaha
> 
> Laptop not included. :icon_wink On the To/From stickers I am going to put my name, her name, and the number present to open when. I was hoping to do the 12 days of Christmas... a gift per day.. but I figured that if she didn't want to .. she could go ahead and open them all at once. I put a card on the top and then our family Christmas card on the bottom. It's a picture of us with my cats ... lol and I put lots of samples in too. This has been so fun. I love spoiling others and hope my santee's love their things.


 I love wrapping presents and I think you did a great job!! Your giftee will be very happy, I am sure!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2013)

My SS's presents will be sent out a bit later, as well.  My Nail SS is all wrapped and packaged (went through a Yuzen box/too small, and a Sephora box/too big, before I figured out that everything fit into a PopSugar box/JUUUUUST RIGHT!!), and I have one more thing for my regular SS arriving tomorrow.  I figured my neutral-lovin' lady would prefer a Stila palette to a Starlooks one, and the Sephora Black Friday palette looked amazing, so I HAD to order it, right?  Budget be damned.  Once I get it, I'll be wrapping and sending her 12 Days of Christmas!

Yay!  I am way too excited over this.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see which one of you ladies I am lucky enough to have as a Secret Santa.  Of course, maybe it is none of you and it is a lady that doesn't post much, and that is great too!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

I may have gone a little crazy and placed way too many orders yesterday with some more gifts for both my Secret Santees.  I figure everything will be here and shipped back out to them before the 15th, so it's okay.  I'm just trying to make sure everything is extra special.  

I would have ordered you LORAC from the Hautelook sale, but that might not arrive until February!  LOL


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear ss- it's ok of you need more time for my gift- I'm totally excited, but in no rush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so don't worry about it. Santee- just playing the waiting game. I'll send everything once it's all here! (Should be soon) Everyone- you'll be seeing less rainbow-freak on here for a while, probably. I'm going to attempt to see how much catching up of procrastinated on school-work I can do today (today is: nursing calculations - that's not the real name but what I call it lol). Wish me luck...I have to be completely done by the 13th. ...why do I always do this to myself? Oh yeah, cause talking about makeup is way more fun. =p


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 3, 2013)

> I had mine all ready and was going to ship today, but then I ended up making one last order, so mine probably won't go out til sometime next week! It seems like there are quite a few others who are still waiting a bit to ship, so you're not alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same thing happened to me. I saw something in sales that would be perfect to add so now I have to wait for them to arrive. Hopefully my Santee doesn't think she's forgotten if I don't mail til next week.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2013)

It's kind of funny how it doesn't *seem* like you're getting lots of stuff until you start wrapping and counting items. Whoops. I'm not even sure my Santee will even like this because she's a low-poster, so I didn't have much to go on. I'm just going to cross my fingers and hope there's *something* she likes in there!


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's kind of funny how it doesn't *seem* like you're getting lots of stuff until you start wrapping and counting items. Whoops. I'm not even sure my Santee will even like this because she's a low-poster, so I didn't have much to go on. I'm just going to cross my fingers and hope there's *something* she likes in there!
Everyone on here seems so open-minded and chill that I doubt anyone would be truly disappointed unless she didn't receive anything.  If she did not give you much to go on, it may just be because she is open to trying whatever you send and maybe doesn't have a specific wish list in mind.  I know I am that way, so don't worry about it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

Damn it!  I am home today waiting on the electrician.  I thought I would start getting everything together, organized, and wrapped for both my secret santees.  It looks like either my DD or my DH ate both kinds of goodies for my santees!  I even told them those were for gifts and not to eat them!  

ETA:  I bought them their own favorite goodies at the same time I bought the ones for my santees!  It wasn't like I was depriving them of good things to eat!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 3, 2013)

> > It's kind of funny how it doesn't *seem* like you're getting lots of stuff until you start wrapping and counting items. Whoops. I'm not even sure my Santee will even like this because she's a low-poster, so I didn't have much to go on. I'm just going to cross my fingers and hope there's *something* she likes in there!
> 
> 
> Everyone on here seems so open-minded and chill that I doubt anyone would be truly disappointed unless she didn't receive anything. Â If she did not give you much to go on, it may just be because she is open to trying whatever you send and maybe doesn't have a specific wish list in mind. Â I know I am that way, so don't worry about it.


 Totally agree with this. I don't post a ton and didn't have too specific of a wish list and that's because I'm really open to what I get! I'm most excited to try things that i wouldn't have thought to get myself but that others of you ladies like.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Damn it!  I am home today waiting on the electrician.  I thought I would start getting everything together, organized, and wrapped for both my secret santees.  It looks like either my DD or my DH ate both kinds of goodies for my santees!  I even told them those were for gifts and not to eat them!  

ETA:  I bought them their own favorite goodies at the same time I bought the ones for my santees!  It wasn't like I was depriving them of good things to eat!  

Girl, I hear ya!  If I don't hide them, my hubby eats everything I buy to put in my kids' packed lunches.  And yep, I buy him plenty of things to eat too.  But I never figure out that the kids' items are missing until I'm trying to pack lunches at 6:30 AM and I can't find the string cheese/lentil chips/crackers/GoGo Squeez(es), etc.  

Of course, I'm only preparing for the day, about a decade in the future, when I have my husband AND two teenage boys.  I have the feeling that I'll bring home groceries, set them in the kitchen, and watch as a life-size game of Hungry Hungry Hippos takes place.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Girl, I hear ya! Â If I don't hide them, my hubby eats everything I buy to put in my kids' packed lunches. Â And yep, I buy him plenty of things to eat too. Â But I never figure out that the kids' items are missing until I'm trying to pack lunches at 6:30 AM and I can't find the string cheese/lentil chips/crackers/GoGo Squeez(es), etc. Â  Of course, I'm only preparing for the day, about a decade in the future, when I have my husband AND two teenage boys. Â I have the feeling that I'll bring home groceries, set them in the kitchen, and watch as a life-size game of Hungry Hungry Hippos takes place.


 My aunt had six boys, so yes, that is what it will be like.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 3, 2013)

> It's kind of funny how it doesn't *seem* like you're getting lots of stuff until you start wrapping and counting items. Whoops. I'm not even sure my Santee will even like this because she's a low-poster, so I didn't have much to go on. I'm just going to cross my fingers and hope there's *something* she likes in there!


 I am a low poster , I will be happy with whatever Santa sends my way.My S'S nail person doesn't have much to go on so I am flying pretty blind as well


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 3, 2013)

ðŸ’ŒðŸ’„ðŸ’… On my way to the post office..my SS gift will be on the way!!! So excited!! Hope she likes everything!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 3, 2013)

> ðŸ’ŒðŸ’„ðŸ’… On my way to the post office..my SS gift will be on the way!!! So excited!! Hope she likes everything!!





> ðŸ’ŒðŸ’„ðŸ’… On my way to the post office..my SS gift will be on the way!!! So excited!! Hope she likes everything!!


 Please tell me I wasn't the only one that blew up the picture &amp; squinted really hard so I could try to read the address on the box. Ha ha ha. This is too fun!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

Dang!  That does not look like my name or address!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Girl, I hear ya!  If I don't hide them, my hubby eats everything I buy to put in my kids' packed lunches.  And yep, I buy him plenty of things to eat too.  But I never figure out that the kids' items are missing until I'm trying to pack lunches at 6:30 AM and I can't find the string cheese/lentil chips/crackers/GoGo Squeez(es), etc.  

Of course, I'm only preparing for the day, about a decade in the future, when I have my husband AND two teenage boys.  I have the feeling that I'll bring home groceries, set them in the kitchen, and watch as a life-size game of Hungry Hungry Hippos takes place.

My aunt had six boys, so yes, that is what it will be like. 
I just found this on Pinterest!  I'm laughing so hard I can't breathe!!!





....and I'm totally using this idea from now on.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Please tell me I wasn't the only one that blew up the picture &amp; squinted really hard so I could try to read the address on the box. Ha ha ha.

This is too fun!
You read my mind!  I am just so excited to find out who my SS is.  For everyone still waiting on items, don't worry.  The anticipation is half the fun.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just found this on Pinterest!  I'm laughing so hard I can't breathe!!!





....and I'm totally using this idea from now on.  
Hahahaha, yep.  That would definitely keep my husband out.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 3, 2013)

I feel like I'm the only one who actually doesn't want to guess their SS . Which is amazing because I am always the one who look at spoilers &amp; ask hints about Christmas presents LOL. I do wonder though when gals are posting, if they are my SS but I wouldn't want to really know until I have the box. I want to be surprised for once. I love surprises!

The same goes for my Secret Santee. I don't want her to find out! So I've been trying not to post even the slightest hints LOL.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

I am soooo far behind on this thread. I have been working like crazy. Sadly I just ordered my SS nails gifts but I will need an elf to make sure she doesn't have these items. And what treats she likes if any. I hope to have my packages mailed next week.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

I found it impossible to stick to the limit. So over I went. I just worry about dupes. And, I kept mixing up my ladies, lol.


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 3, 2013)

> Please tell me I wasn't the only one that blew up the picture &amp; squinted really hard so I could try to read the address on the box. Ha ha ha. This is too fun!


 Haha!!! Too funny!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 3, 2013)

This day is crap and it's not even 9. Can I go back to bed?


----------



## LadyK (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This day is crap and it's not even 9. Can I go back to bed?
Yes!  I proclaim it to be " Go back to bed Day".


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!  I proclaim it to be " Go back to bed Day".
Lol, TY. If I hadn't missed talking to my honey last night so I could get back on schedule I'd go take a nap.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@luckyme502 oh I'm far beyond trying to please everyone lol. I've got tattoos that scare most all of Utah, lmao. I'm big on the shock-factor too lol- I take pride in being the local freak- a funky, alt-fashionable overall weirdo =p
One day I'll meet another rainbow-strange person here in rural Mormon-land, and we'll frolic through the flds compounds down the mountain from my home together, picking flowers and painting our faces all sorts of crazy to scare the local children and elderly.

No offense meant towards lds or flds members btw- believe whatever you wanna believe!- you're just everywhere around here (and you know it!)






(I realize that I'm 10 pages behind- jet lag is killing me!  I want to catch up I miss talking with you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I'm the same way about the tattoos- I have a 3/4 sleeve and thinking about doing my other arm and everyone back home (TN) is very "omg.. but.. don't you.. work and stuff?"  And I do.. I just work in the arctic tundra and live in the coldest place ever.  The only time I'd ever wear sleeveless or even short sleeves is outside and not in the office!  My nose is pierced and all my friends call me "alt" or tell me that I have a "pinup style".  I'm big on black leather and black eyeliner and big bold lips.. I guess I have a tendency to dress a little alt..

WHICH IS HILARIOUS since I love hiking and climbing and doing very crunchy/granola-y things.  I guess I just have my own sense of style


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My aunt recently tried to get white/silver streaks put in her hair.  Which is almost entirely black.  She was pissed that the salon couldn't get it to go any lighter than medium red even with volume 40.  I just squinted at her and said she should have asked me because I could have *told* her that wasn't going to work.  The only way her hair will bleach out to white is a triple process, and I'm not sure her hair can withstand that.  Then she said that the stylist pointed out that, look, she has some silver hairs!  My aunt:  "Yeah.  I walked in with those.  I want *more*."  I think her plan was to get white streaks and then use temporary-ish bright colors as her mood strikes so she's not stuck with the same color until her next stylist appointment.  She's had permanent color streaks put in before, so this isn't really a new thing for her, but changing colors on a whim is.

(My aunt is going to be sixty-five, oh, shit, tomorrow.  I forgot to get her a birthday card/present.    Hmm, I actually have a can of blue Bumble+Bumble spray chalk -- which I won at a Sephora event -- that I think might be acceptable.  Blue streaks in the hair of someone who cusses a blue streak!  It's a theme!  And I work next door to a card shop!  Holy last-minute scramble, Batman!  I might be able to pull this off as if it was planned all along!)

This is badass.  Also- for dark hair, I've had a lot of luck using volume 40 developer and L'oreal's For Dark Hair Only line.  I'll even just mix part of the tube and use the rest later.  It DOES strip your old color out- just minus the terrible bleaching process.  I just recently cut all of mine out (it was getting amazingly damaged at the ends and while red ombre was fun for a bit I guess I'm ready to go back to my natural color)- but that dye was awesome.  And it didn't completely ruin my hair.  Or turn it orange!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I'm the only one who actually doesn't want to guess their SS . Which is amazing because I am always the one who look at spoilers &amp; ask hints about Christmas presents LOL. I do wonder though when gals are posting, if they are my SS but I wouldn't want to really know until I have the box. I want to be surprised for once. I love surprises!

The same goes for my Secret Santee. I don't want her to find out! So I've been trying not to post even the slightest hints LOL.
whenever someone has an elf request for me i'm just like "shoot! that's not my person!" but i also don't want to know who my person is until i get it!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ðŸ’ŒðŸ’„ðŸ’…
On my way to the post office..my SS gift will be on the way!!!
So excited!! Hope she likes everything!!


My Secret Santa gift will arrive in the same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 3, 2013)

I am truly wondering who my SS is!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear SS,

It's going to take me a little while to get your gift out.  I totally ordered something that you will LOVE but it has to come from a far-away land.  It should be here any day now, though.  It also gives me a few more days, so maybe I can pick up a few more stuffers 



.  I hope you will love it.. I've stalked you like a hawk and I truly think that you will love everything I've found for you!  And I hope you like your wrapping- I have it all planned out!

Love, 
Elizabeth


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear SS,

I feel bad because I want to mail your gift soon but I have been incredibly busy. Ugh. This Vonnegut analysis is not going to write itself unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll do my best to get it out by the end of the week. I promise!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear SSantee --

I meant to mail your box out today. I already taped it up because absolutely nothing else would fit in there. I was running late for work and only grabbed my swap packages and not your box! I'm so excited for you to get yours!!!!!!!!!!

xoxoxoxJESS

Dear Secret Santa --

Anyone who has traded with me knows that I'm incredibly paranoid about mail getting lost or stolen. The suspense of a random package coming in the mail is killlling me! I can't wait to see what wonderful things you're sending!

xoxoxooJESS


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey ss, back again- I really wish I knew who you were lol. It kills me it does. But secretly I wish you'd send an elf just to taunt me. I'm a glutton for pain. Don't you worry about dupes- I'd take a dupe of anything on my list or even a product you send that I might already own (I'm a beauty product hoarder, lol)! I haven't bought anything from my list though-hell, I haven't even bought myself things not in my list (minus a minor purchase last night) so no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Santee- there's a very good chance that your package will go out no earlier than the 14th. My semester ends on the 13th, and if you haven't seen yet- I pretty much procrastinated (I'm the queen of procrastination)to the very end with like, 2 of my online classes. I believe I can finish my work- cause I'm also the queen of efficiency under massive amounts of stress that I cause myself- anyways, I'll probably still be receiving your goodies up until then anyways. Trust me- it is so worth the wait. I know you're going to love it!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 3, 2013)

I am off to the PO! Praying my lady will like her surprises.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 3, 2013)

I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

> I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That sucks!!! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear Secret Santee: I was going to go home and grab the box and mail it out before class. My boyfriend just notified me that the old woman who lives a few doors down from us has passed away...a while ago based on "what he smelled when they opened her door". The fire department and cops are in my building. I am too scared to go home now. Sorry. And RIP apartment 21. Xoxox Jess.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

That's terrible!! I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear SS, I am searching for a cute reusable box with an item you said you loved on it. Sorry no luck thus far. I hope you like your gifts. I got it off your list and different post but I did keep getting you and my other lady confused. Too much going on in the brain. But, I figured it out. I hope they are not dupes and you still desire these items. Your box will go out next week. Xoxo Jac13


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 3, 2013)

Didnt mail my box yesterday and I was going to go today buuuut it's snowing and I want to hibernate. It'll go out tomorrow fo sho. You'll have it in your pretty hands on Friday!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.





I am sorry!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  whenever someone has an elf request for me i'm just like "shoot! that's not my person!" but i also don't want to know who my person is until i get it!
Right I mentally am like, nope that person isn't my SS. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.




Oh nooo! Not cool, I'm so sorry. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Secret Santee:

I was going to go home and grab the box and mail it out before class. My boyfriend just notified me that the old woman who lives a few doors down from us has passed away...a while ago based on "what he smelled when they opened her door". The fire department and cops are in my building. I am too scared to go home now. Sorry. And RIP apartment 21.

Xoxox Jess.
Yikes. I wouldn't go home either. Poor lady.


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 3, 2013)

Post office was a breeze! Surprisingly my SS gift will be delivered on the 5th. That is so super fast considering it's going from one coast to another.....I sure do hope she likes it!!

(and for all of you thinking "I don't live on the coast, dang, she's not my secret santa", I'm sure your gifts will be here before you know it!!-lol)


----------



## Animezing (Dec 3, 2013)

> I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh no, that's terrible! I'm so sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm mailing everything out tomorrow - I would've mailed out my SSantee nail today but MrKitty HAD to see Frozen on Friday during a matinee filled with sniffling, coughing children including one particularly heinous and obviously virulent little beast who sat next to me camouflaged by a cloak of cuteness that was so adorable that I shared Kleenex and butterfingers with it. So I'm home wrapped in a cloak of bitterness sneezing and coughing and playing Call Of Duty. I was debating opening up the boxes and adding to them but have decided that Sending a plague box probably wouldn't be appreciated by my SS's.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 3, 2013)

> I'm mailing everything out tomorrow - I would've mailed out my SSantee nail today but MrKitty HAD to see Frozen on Friday during a matinee filled with sniffling, coughing children including one particularly heinous and obviously virulent little beast who sat next to me camouflaged by a cloak of cuteness that was so adorable that I shared Kleenex and butterfingers with it. So I'm home wrapped in a cloak of bitterness sneezing and coughing and playing Call Of Duty. I was debating opening up the boxes and adding to them but have decided that Sending a plague box probably wouldn't be appreciated by my SS's.


 I hope you feel better.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm mailing everything out tomorrow - I would've mailed out my SSantee nail today but MrKitty HAD to see Frozen on Friday during a matinee filled with sniffling, coughing children including one particularly heinous and obviously virulent little beast who sat next to me camouflaged by a cloak of cuteness that was so adorable that I shared Kleenex and butterfingers with it. So I'm home wrapped in a cloak of bitterness sneezing and coughing and playing Call Of Duty.

I was debating opening up the boxes and adding to them but have decided that Sending a plague box probably wouldn't be appreciated by my SS's.
I hope you feel better soon.  Thanks for being so considerate of your Santee!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.




That sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it works out for you!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.





Well that just sucks.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear Santee: I was all done with your shopping. but then Black Friday happened. In a BIG way. and I got you a LOT MOAR STUFF. so, sit tight, and remember good things come to those who wait. Sending lots of love and Christmas cheer! aaand Christmas cocktails. Tiff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 3, 2013)

You guys and all of your love letters. Lol. I adore you!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 3, 2013)

> Dear Santee: I was all done with your shopping. but then Black Friday happened. In a BIG way. and I got you a LOT MOAR STUFF. so, sit tight, and remember good things come to those who wait. Sending lots of love and Christmas cheer! aaand Christmas cocktails. Tiff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pick me, pick me! Lol.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
(I realize that I'm 10 pages behind- jet lag is killing me!  I want to catch up I miss talking with you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I'm the same way about the tattoos- I have a 3/4 sleeve and thinking about doing my other arm and everyone back home (TN) is very "omg.. but.. don't you.. work and stuff?"  And I do.. I just work in the arctic tundra and live in the coldest place ever.  The only time I'd ever wear sleeveless or even short sleeves is outside and not in the office!  My nose is pierced and all my friends call me "alt" or tell me that I have a "pinup style".  I'm big on black leather and black eyeliner and big bold lips.. I guess I have a tendency to dress a little alt..

WHICH IS HILARIOUS since I love hiking and climbing and doing very crunchy/granola-y things.  I guess I just have my own sense of style 




A friend of mine has a ton of tattoos, and she is a nurse.  She has her both sleeves and chest done, just not her hands or neck.  People tend to forget that you can always wear long sleeves!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Santee:

I was all done with your shopping. but then Black Friday happened. In a BIG way. and I got you a LOT MOAR STUFF. so, sit tight, and remember good things come to those who wait.

Sending lots of love and Christmas cheer!

aaand Christmas cocktails.

Tiff





Please be my SS... please be my SS.. hahaha


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A friend of mine has a ton of tattoos, and she is a nurse.  She has her both sleeves and chest done, just not her hands or neck.  People tend to forget that you can always wear long sleeves!

Yeah dude!  I get super uncomfortable wearing short sleeves anyways.  And I guess I get that some people don't like it, but it's a way of personal expression, and it's how I choose to personally express myself!  My only rules are no legs, no hands, no face, no neck.  Almost everything else is fair game!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hopefully this means that my SS will be happy with her gift!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man ... just went to Lush for the first time ever for my secret santa. The woman was so nice, I explained the makeuptalk and the secret santa thing and she thought it was really awesome. She was so sweet asking thoughtful questions about my SS and made recommendations not only based on her skin type and likes, but also things she might need based on her job! Without even noticing, I ended up spending $60 though!! Now I have to figure out which things I'll give to my SS and which to give to other members of the family (or keep for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) And figure out the best way to mail the mask with ice packs and such so it stays cold on the journey across the country ... 

Oh please be mine..please be mineeee



No, no, pick me, pick meeee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man ... just went to Lush for the first time ever for my secret santa. The woman was so nice, I explained the makeuptalk and the secret santa thing and she thought it was really awesome. She was so sweet asking thoughtful questions about my SS and made recommendations not only based on her skin type and likes, but also things she might need based on her job! Without even noticing, I ended up spending $60 though!! Now I have to figure out which things I'll give to my SS and which to give to other members of the family (or keep for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) And figure out the best way to mail the mask with ice packs and such so it stays cold on the journey across the country ... 

Oh please be mine..please be mineeee





Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh man ... just went to Lush for the first time ever for my secret santa. The woman was so nice, I explained the makeuptalk and the secret santa thing and she thought it was really awesome. She was so sweet asking thoughtful questions about my SS and made recommendations not only based on her skin type and likes, but also things she might need based on her job! Without even noticing, I ended up spending $60 though!! Now I have to figure out which things I'll give to my SS and which to give to other members of the family (or keep for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) And figure out the best way to mail the mask with ice packs and such so it stays cold on the journey across the country ... 

Ohh! Please be my SS!!! Pleeease!! I LOVE face masks and have been dying to try theirs, but I don't have a Lush within a four hour radius


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

Exactly- I taught junior high and you'd never guess what was under my sweet little knit sweater, lol. One of my kids was obnoxious and was like, "why do you always wear long sleeves? I bet you have a bunch of tattoos. Do you? SHOW US!" She ended up being sent away for being disruptive and trying to demand I take off clothes. ...yeah, no kid. Byeeee. And I'm in school now to be a nurse. =p hell, even some doctors have sleeves under their coats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Post office was a breeze! Surprisingly my SS gift will be delivered on the 5th. That is so super fast considering it's going from one coast to another.....I sure do hope she likes it!! (and for all of you thinking "I don't live on the coast, dang, she's not my secret santa", I'm sure your gifts will be here before you know it!!-lol)


 I live near the coast.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 3, 2013)

My box is ready for the post office! I'm taking it there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally went to the post office to send out my SS gift! I ended up getting the flat rate box because a few of my items were pretty heavy! She should get the package by Thursday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait for her to get her gifts.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 3, 2013)

Argh. So I ordered something for my SS without realizing it came from China. Knowing it usually takes like 4-6 weeks I ended getting her something else. Guess what just showed up in my mailbox today? Too bad I already shipped her box yesterday.


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

> Argh. So I ordered something for my SS without realizing it came from China. Knowing it usually takes like 4-6 weeks I ended getting her something else. Guess what just showed up in my mailbox today? Too bad I already shipped her box yesterday.


 Aw man!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Exactly- I taught junior high and you'd never guess what was under my sweet little knit sweater, lol. One of my kids was obnoxious and was like, "why do you always wear long sleeves? I bet you have a bunch of tattoos. Do you? SHOW US!" She ended up being sent away for being disruptive and trying to demand I take off clothes. ...yeah, no kid. Byeeee.

And I'm in school now to be a nurse. =p hell, even some doctors have sleeves under their coats





Lol, I had the beauty rep at Target the other day (very properly dressed woman, nice makeup) grab my wrist and gush over my frog. Then she proceeded to tell me about the frog she has on her butt. You never know who has what where anymore


----------



## slinka (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha- yeah, when people see menu often get to know all about where and hat tattoos are on their bodies =p it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh. So I ordered something for my SS without realizing it came from China. Knowing it usually takes like 4-6 weeks I ended getting her something else. Guess what just showed up in my mailbox today? Too bad I already shipped her box yesterday.


I've had such a mixed bag of transit times for items ordered from China too.  I've gotten them really quickly and a month + later with these little small items.  Bah, sorry she missed out!

Dear Santee,

I'm waiting for a few more items to trickle in.  Some orders I placed over a week ago haven't arrived yet, but I think (and hope) you will enjoy what I have put together for you.  I'm hoping to put together some decorations for your box in the meantime but I'm still not quite clear on what sort of theme would suit you outside of possible colors. Your gift will still be on time, but it probably won't be among the super early. Hopefully it will be quite worth the wait!  &lt;3

Dear Santa,

I hope I gave you enough direction, and I hope that you had as much fun with the process as I have.  I was a little bad and picked up a few small items during all the sales, but nothing that I mentioned in my wishlist stuff.  Please don't hesitate to elf me for any questions.  I am excited to see what you have picked out for me, but I am in no hurry so do not feel rushed.  I will be waiting quite patiently.  I appreciate you.  &lt;3


----------



## LolaJay (Dec 3, 2013)

Dear Santee -

I am waiting on ONE MORE item to come so I can send your goodies out to you!! I hope you like them! I had so much fun shopping for you once I did all of my stalking!

I know it seems that I have not participated much, but this thread moves so fast! My jobs keep me very busy even when I am at home but I am always thinking of y'all!!

Hope everyone is having a great week!

&lt;3 Lola


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello Santee!  Got my flight of fancy popcorn from KuKuRuZa, first sampled through Love With Food (am not getting paid for this endorsement).  They are amazables!  (still not getting paid, damn, I wish their PR or marketing would get a word spider and send me 50 bags for mentioning their name...)  Just on suger high right now!!  

I know you are chocolate fiend like me so I ordered the S'mores for you, but they didn't put it in!!!  So I'm going to put it out there  for voting:

Fancy Nut Caramel

Maple Bacon

Tuxedo

Coconut Macaroon

Eggnog Brandy

Ther's one more flavor - Pumpkin Spice Pecan, but that one is in my cheeks, I am popcorn chipmunk.  Your skin looks so dewy that I think you are 17, so the Eggnog Brandy might not be a good idea.... or am I rationalizing?

I've emailed them on missing bag.   I plan on sending your box out no later then a week from today.  I'm all over NYC for my work so want to see if I can pick something cool and New Yorky for you.  If I could send you a Katz pastrami sandwhich I would, ohhh my...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 3, 2013)

All this talk about tatoo has gotten me wanting to do something, but with hair.  Tweakabell, your post from 4 days ago on dying your ends and using a rubberband keeps purring in my head.  I want to dye my ends another color!  Did you lighten your ends first?  My hairs nearly jet black and I probably have to destroy it first don't I?  

Any colorist out there?  I vaguely remember there are celephane (spelling?) techniques out there for a shear color coat, do you think that would show up on my hair?  And can I do it myself?


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 3, 2013)

> Hello Santee! Â Got my flight of fancy popcorn from KuKuRuZa, first sampled through Love With Food (am not getting paid for this endorsement). Â They are amazables! Â (still not getting paid, damn, I wish their PR or marketing would get a word spider and send me 50 bags for mentioning their name...) Â Just on suger high right now!!Â Â  I know you are chocolate fiend like me so IÂ ordered the S'mores for you, but they didn't put it in!!! Â So I'm going to put it out there Â for voting: Fancy Nut Caramel Maple Bacon Tuxedo Coconut Macaroon Eggnog Brandy Ther's one more flavor -Â Pumpkin Spice Pecan, but that oneÂ is in my cheeks, I am popcornÂ chipmunk. Â Your skin looks soÂ dewy that I think you are 17,Â so the Eggnog Brandy might not be a good idea.... or am I rationalizing? I've emailed them on missing bag. Â Â I plan on sending your box out no later then a week from today. Â I'm all over NYC for my work so want to see if I can pick something cool and New YorkyÂ for you. Â If I could send you a Katz pastrami sandwhich I would, ohhh my...


 I personally would take any of those. But since it is the holiday I would go with the eggnog.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ðŸ’ŒðŸ’„ðŸ’…
On my way to the post office..my SS gift will be on the way!!!
So excited!! Hope she likes everything!!


I love that saying from Birchbox on the side!, anyone would be lucky to see this in the mail. I'm sure she will love everything in it. Everyone has all been so generous and it makes me happy to see all the goodies going out, I can't wait to send mine off. Hoping she will like what I picked for her as well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Santee!  Got my flight of fancy popcorn from KuKuRuZa, first sampled through Love With Food (am not getting paid for this endorsement).  They are amazables!  (still not getting paid, damn, I wish their PR or marketing would get a word spider and send me 50 bags for mentioning their name...)  Just on suger high right now!!  

I know you are chocolate fiend like me so I ordered the S'mores for you, but they didn't put it in!!!  So I'm going to put it out there  for voting:

Fancy Nut Caramel

Maple Bacon

Tuxedo

Coconut Macaroon

Eggnog Brandy

Ther's one more flavor - Pumpkin Spice Pecan, but that one is in my cheeks, I am popcorn chipmunk.  Your skin looks so dewy that I think you are 17, so the Eggnog Brandy might not be a good idea.... or am I rationalizing?

I've emailed them on missing bag.   I plan on sending your box out no later then a week from today.  I'm all over NYC for my work so want to see if I can pick something cool and New Yorky for you.  If I could send you a Katz pastrami sandwhich I would, ohhh my...
First of all, I am totally your santee. Forget what you've been told, it's MEEEEE. And then please send me Maple Bacon, please and thanks. &lt;3


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

@FormosaHoney tuxedo sounds yummy! so does maple bacon! i hate eggnog. meeeeeeehhhhhh.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Santee!  Got my flight of fancy popcorn from KuKuRuZa, first sampled through Love With Food (am not getting paid for this endorsement).  They are amazables!  (still not getting paid, damn, I wish their PR or marketing would get a word spider and send me 50 bags for mentioning their name...)  Just on suger high right now!!  

I know you are chocolate fiend like me so I ordered the S'mores for you, but they didn't put it in!!!  So I'm going to put it out there  for voting:

Fancy Nut Caramel

Maple Bacon

Tuxedo

Coconut Macaroon

Eggnog Brandy

Ther's one more flavor - Pumpkin Spice Pecan, but that one is in my cheeks, I am popcorn chipmunk.  Your skin looks so dewy that I think you are 17, so the Eggnog Brandy might not be a good idea.... or am I rationalizing?

I've emailed them on missing bag.   I plan on sending your box out no later then a week from today.  I'm all over NYC for my work so want to see if I can pick something cool and New Yorky for you.  If I could send you a Katz pastrami sandwhich I would, ohhh my...
All of the above sound delicious


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Hello Santee! Â Got my flight of fancy popcorn from KuKuRuZa, first sampled through Love With Food (am not getting paid for this endorsement). Â They are amazables! Â (still not getting paid, damn, I wish their PR or marketing would get a word spider and send me 50 bags for mentioning their name...) Â Just on suger high right now!!Â Â  I know you are chocolate fiend like me so IÂ ordered the S'mores for you, but they didn't put it in!!! Â So I'm going to put it out there Â for voting: Fancy Nut Caramel Maple Bacon Tuxedo Coconut Macaroon Eggnog Brandy Ther's one more flavor -Â Pumpkin Spice Pecan, but that oneÂ is in my cheeks, I am popcornÂ chipmunk. Â Your skin looks soÂ dewy that I think you are 17,Â so the Eggnog Brandy might not be a good idea.... or am I rationalizing? I've emailed them on missing bag. Â Â I plan on sending your box out no later then a week from today. Â I'm all over NYC for my work so want to see if I can pick something cool and New YorkyÂ for you. Â If I could send you a Katz pastrami sandwhich I would, ohhh my...


 They all sound delicious but since she loves chocolate, I'd go with tuxedo.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

@FormosaHoney if you're my SS, forget the beauty items -- just send me a Katz pastrami sandwich.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All this talk about tatoo has gotten me wanting to do something, but with hair.  Tweakabell, your post from 4 days ago on dying your ends and using a rubberband keeps purring in my head.  I want to dye my ends another color!  Did you lighten your ends first?  My hairs nearly jet black and I probably have to destroy it first don't I?  

Any colorist out there?  I vaguely remember there are celephane (spelling?) techniques out there for a shear color coat, do you think that would show up on my hair?  And can I do it myself?  

At the time my hair was blonde (I dye my hair seasonally blonde in spring/summer, burgandy in fall/winter) but yes I did lighten the ends because it came with it and I usually don't so I said screw it and used it lol. I am going to trim my ends soon anyway. I do a hair tie across the bottom so I have a usually pretty crisp line of color across the back. I usually wear a ponytail so it looks really pretty up, all different heights and streaks.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 3, 2013)

I want all the popcorns!  Prob fancy nut or maple bacon or um, all kinds.

I love salty with sweet or spicy with my sweet for sure.

But alas, I do not appear a sweet 17, so clearly I get none of the popcorns.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 4, 2013)

I think that they all sound pretty good except for the maple bacon (I'm a vegetarian and I hate the taste of meat. Bacon is particularly offensive to my herbivore tastebuds) and the eggnog brandy (I am only 17 and not of age to drink, although I do like virgin eggnog). Out of curiosity, what is tuxedo popcorn?


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 4, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm popcorn.  Tuxedo sounds awesome.  When I was in high school my favorite coffee drink was a tuxedo with a double shot of espresso.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that they all sound pretty good except for the maple bacon (I'm a vegetarian and I hate the taste of meat. Bacon is particularly offensive to my herbivore tastebuds) and the eggnog brandy (I am only 17 and not of age to drink, although I do like virgin eggnog). Out of curiosity, what is tuxedo popcorn?
I could be wrong, but I think it popcorn with chocolate and white chocolate.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to rant/cry so I guess this is where I'll go since I can't reach my husband or mom.

So the other day when I said I needed a hug it was because one of my only friends has basically just started using me as a babysitting service. I watch her kids for hours on end without pay because I love them. That's all well and good except for the fact that I haven't seen hide nor hair of her since I moved back home. Whatever, she's bust but I know for a fact she only works three days a week. We had talked about doing thanksgiving together but last I had heard they were going to Reno for thanks. So guess who starts calling me at 1:30 today asking me if we're still on for thanksgiving. I just saw her and her husband on Tues when I watched their little girl while they went to the movies, nobody mentioned anything. I'm getting to the point where it's easier to have no friends then people who just fucking use you all the time.


Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks guys it got much better.Talked to my mom, finished dinner started a fire (in the fireplace)and my turkey turned out perfectly only thing that could have been better would be mom and hubby here.

Aw I am glad you feel better (and I know this was posted days ago) but I really feel for you.  It is hard when friends can't be counted on but want to count on you to do stuff for THEM all the time anyway.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could be wrong, but I think it popcorn with chocolate and white chocolate.
OH MY GOSH THAT SOUNDS SO GOOD!

I may or may not love white chocolate


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My favorite Disney character is Mulan. Also I sent my package out! whee - little bit early but I didn't want my girl to miss out on the fun with international posting delays.

I'm more of a Belle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woohoo! Hope my girl likes sparkles because I just got a little crazy in walmarts gift wrapping section.

EVERYONE loves sparkles!

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting SO excited for all the reveals to start popping up. I can't wait to bask in everyone's sparkly pretties!
ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Spoiler








 OMG LOVE THAT! So cute!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol they like to get into everything! Everything is theirs!

My husband and I can't even do a Christmas tree anymore. Our kitties are too wild. My older kitty likes to sit in the tree and knock it over and break ornaments, and he's the well behaved one! Now I have three cats, so it's outta the question, no tree this year. Unless I wanna create more work for myself, it's not happening.
Hahaha my cats are the same.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

One year we bought unbreakable one's and let the cats have a field day with the tree. That was THEIR present. All you could hear for a month was them batting ornaments on the floor. When you walked by one you put it back on the tree and it would start all over. They had a blast!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After all these awesome deals that came out after assignments, I'm going to have to be better at strategizing better next year for SS. My girl got A LOT of stuff and I stretched my dollar as best I could without going crazy over -- but with the $20 off $50 at sephora + different GWP + Black Friday deals + groupon certificates to beauty sage... I really regret not waiting! I love what I'm giving my Santee and I hope she will too BUT I could've given her SO MUCH MORE if I waited just 2 weeks!

AGREED. I'm still over the limit but I wish I'd waited on one thing in particular since I basically could have gotten 2 for the price of 1 and now she only gets 1.  Oh well though.  Next year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's really cute wrapping! I hope my SS is ok wit the fact that I wrap like a child.
Same here.  My wrapping skills are not great.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would suggest Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange. But I've never smelled Tocca Stella.
I think either would work- I like both!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One year we bought unbreakable one's and let the cats have a field day with the tree. That was THEIR present. All you could hear for a month was them batting ornaments on the floor. When you walked by one you put it back on the tree and it would start all over. They had a blast!
OMG I love it.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy





But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...

That is GORGEOUS just like everyone already told you!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Everyone has such cute wrapping-skills!

I know, seriously!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You guys are so talented in the wrapping department. My gals were lucky they were wrapped. Ha ha ha. I've never been very good at wrapping presents.

Aw, that's so untrue! Your wrapping was great!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All this wrapping makes me feel so slack! I need some "stocking stuffers" before I send mine off... (and a stocking!) but everyone else is so on top of things!!!! 
Haha, no worries.  I'm wrapping (hopefully) tonight but won't be getting anything out till Saturday.  It's just that the overachievers are posting a lot


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  






sooo true of me too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@tweakabell yessssss!
Lol.

Especially since I moved out here to Utah from tx...I don't exactly fit in here, no friends :,(

Yesterday when I was at a certain store, I was getting help from the nice sales lady...she said, "oh, is this a work secret Santa or..?" I was like, "oh, um...it's online. Makeuptalk."
She tried to hide it, but I know she was, in her head, "omfg are you serious?" Lol. I made sure to buy some real-life people stuff too so I wouldn't look completely crazy and anti-social

Yeah, my bf didn't get it at first, but now that he has seen the insanely awesome package I got from @trekkersangel he has become a believer of sorts.  He actually said the words "Oh my god, they really are all like you".  I chose to take it as a good thing lol.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I haven't updated in awhile; My aunt got hit by a car and has been in a coma and sadly she passed away today, so life has been kind of...yeah, not the same the past week..
OMG!! Hugs! I am so sorry for your loss!

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I have a horrible feeling it's going to cost me an arm &amp; a leg to mail it but I don't even care. I just hope they don't cover up my semi-artsy address label with stupid post office stickers. And I hope nothing breaks. I think everything is wrapped pretty soundly but you never know!

Side note: The last time I mailed something, the lady at the post office scolded me for making my fours 'wrong' and then took out a notepad to show me how to do it properly. Not cool! But I made a point of making them HER way on the address label this time and I'm totally going to point it out to her! 

OOh artsy labels.  

If it makes you feel better she actually wasn't just being a jerk.  They have scanners that sort the mail to where it is going, real people don't do that (most places) and the scanners have a hard time reading 4's written your way, or at least used to. THey should look at fixing those scanners.  Or employing more real people.  Whichever.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of Ugly Sweater socks, I got these and I am so obsessed with them...I may or may not have gotten something similar (but very different) for my SS. Nothing says christmas like ugly sweaters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Looooove them.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great ideas everyone! 3 gifts sounds like so few, but when you have 6 kids it's still 18 presents! Then the grandparents on both sides usually buy one or two things for each of them as well.

My hubby's family does big Christmas' too. He still has a hard time with the 3 gift thing. He gives my my 3 gifts to open &amp; there's always 3 or 4 gifts in each box. And then my "need" gift turns into 3 "want" gifts &amp; he says that he "wants" me to be happy &amp; spoiled. Stinker. I love him so much!

Aw, I love how you do Christmas! I think that sounds really awesome actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh &amp; speaking of being a stinker, I caught him on make up talk the other day &amp; about died! He quickly turned it off hoping I didn't see, but what in the world was he doing?

Spying on what I post about wanting for Christmas? Or was he seeing what this whole make up talk thing was all about? Ha ha ha. My head is spinning with paranoia about him on here. He already thinks I'm nuts for buying presents for a complete stranger (secret Santa), but make up talk brings out the crazy in me. Ha ha ha.
Hahaha well I certainly hope he was able to see how grateful i am for what you sent me! Hopefully he was just picking up some tips on a present for you!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A few years back my oldest started complaining that her friends got iPads &amp; she got a couple barbies. The next Christmas we found an angel tree &amp; I let her pick a girl who was her exact age. On that girl's wish list were 2 things: underwear &amp; pants. She looked at me with tears in her eyes at the realization that she really doesn't have it so bad after all. Now we make it a family tradition to pick 2 names off the angel tree every year to help remind us of our blessings &amp; to put into perspective how lucky we really are.
That is a very beautiful story.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wish my people would at least let somebody know that they got them.  My tracking says they were delivered but there hasn't been any kind of response.  
Aw I hope she checks in very soon!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will easily be one of those people who doesn't know something has arrived immediately. I live in a big building and often deliveries are held at the counter and I may not be notified through them via my boyfriend (who doesn't tell me half the time) so to anyone that has me, don't fret. The bonus is that it's extremely unlikely my package will get swiped in the building.

This is a good thing to keep in mind!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Holy Moly! 312 posts since I've been gone!! Looks like I won't be getting too much done today!!
Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!
Hahaha I know by now everyone is probably cringing about how much I am replying to but I hadn't checked in since Thanksgiving- there is a lot to catch up on!!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


yes! All of you ladies are welcome over for coffee, martinis, or a home cooked meal next Christmas. Y'all are darling




Agreed!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here...I wouldn't be upset with any dupes - especially because it would be my fault in the first place since I didn't wait. The more, the merrier though - but thats just my hoarding tendencies. 





Also agreed!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am pretty new to Lush and they are amazing!  They sat me down and massaged things into my hands.  If I hadn't been on a strict budget I could have left my whole paycheck there!  Definitely going back. 
Yes LOOOOVE LUSH!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm fine with things not being in their big outer packaging.  That said, I keep things in their boxes forever.  Like my UD lipstick I got a couple months ago is inside it's box, inside my purse.  I'm just weird.  

I agree with everyone on this, and actually took something out of its box for one of my girls already, so I am glad most people seem to agree. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
*To my secret santa, I hope it is okay that I don't open my package right away. I never really get tons of Christmas presents and I want to wait till Christmas to open my gift. I will post that I received it though!*

Aw, I'm sure no one could object to this!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear Santee, I will be mailing out your gift tomorrow. You should receive it at the beginning of next week. I am so excited for you to receive your goodies, and I hope you love them!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear Secret Santee,

I shipped out your box today!! You will have it on Friday! I loved shopping for you! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## paralegalatl (Dec 4, 2013)

My Hautelook order finally shipped, so my SS will be getting her gifts sooner than I though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 4, 2013)

Remember yesterday when I swore I'd ship mine out today? Yeahhh that didn't happen. It snowed for real last night for the first time this year and I just can't bring myself to leave the house haha. Tomorrow! I swear. For real this time.


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

Getting so antsy to mail- but I can't as I'm still waiting on goodies. And can I just vent a little? I was born and raised in tx and literally never dealt with snow- not real snow (one time it sorta...powdered and stuck for like, ten minutes!). I'm in Utah now- and there is easily a foot of snow that happened in like, 4 hours. My minivan of doom can't get up my driveway! I'm pretty sure I can't get my daughter from her bus stop (beginning of our "community"- so a little bit of a drive from the house) so I'm hoping my husband can drive all the way up here in the 4-wheel-drive and get her ...and then go back to work. Lame. Also- and I get it and don't blame them at all- but FedEx and ups can't come up here because of the stupid snow so they are leaving my stuff (and my santees stuff!) somewhere down the mountain. I certainly hope I find it/it's ok/I can dig my van out of the snow to actually go get it soon. Ugh. In summary, kcuf snow!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 4, 2013)

Edited to remove what I said. Don't want to ruin any surprises!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 4, 2013)

> Getting so antsy to mail- but I can't as I'm still waiting on goodies. And can I just vent a little? I was born and raised in tx and literally never dealt with snow- not real snow (one time it sorta...powdered and stuck for like, ten minutes!). I'm in Utah now- and there is easily a foot of snow that happened in like, 4 hours. My minivan of doom can't get up my driveway! I'm pretty sure I can't get my daughter from her bus stop (beginning of our "community"- so a little bit of a drive from the house) so I'm hoping my husband can drive all the way up here in the 4-wheel-drive and get her ...and then go back to work. Lame. Also- and I get it and don't blame them at all- but FedEx and ups can't come up here because of the stupid snow so they are leaving my stuff (and my santees stuff!) somewhere down the mountain. I certainly hope I find it/it's ok/I can dig my van out of the snow to actually go get it soon. Ugh. In summary, kcuf snow!


 Wow. Just wow. What a pain!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 4, 2013)

> Getting so antsy to mail- but I can't as I'm still waiting on goodies. And can I just vent a little? I was born and raised in tx and literally never dealt with snow- not real snow (one time it sorta...powdered and stuck for like, ten minutes!). I'm in Utah now- and there is easily a foot of snow that happened in like, 4 hours. My minivan of doom can't get up my driveway! I'm pretty sure I can't get my daughter from her bus stop (beginning of our "community"- so a little bit of a drive from the house) so I'm hoping my husband can drive all the way up here in the 4-wheel-drive and get her ...and then go back to work. Lame. Also- and I get it and don't blame them at all- but FedEx and ups can't come up here because of the stupid snow so they are leaving my stuff (and my santees stuff!) somewhere down the mountain. I certainly hope I find it/it's ok/I can dig my van out of the snow to actually go get it soon. Ugh. In summary, kcuf snow!


 This Texas girl would be calling husband to go get daughter too. That sounds miserable!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Getting so antsy to mail- but I can't as I'm still waiting on goodies.


And can I just vent a little? I was born and raised in tx and literally never dealt with snow- not real snow (one time it sorta...powdered and stuck for like, ten minutes!). I'm in Utah now- and there is easily a foot of snow that happened in like, 4 hours. My minivan of doom can't get up my driveway! I'm pretty sure I can't get my daughter from her bus stop (beginning of our "community"- so a little bit of a drive from the house) so I'm hoping my husband can drive all the way up here in the 4-wheel-drive and get her ...and then go back to work. Lame.
Also- and I get it and don't blame them at all- but FedEx and ups can't come up here because of the stupid snow so they are leaving my stuff (and my santees stuff!) somewhere down the mountain. I certainly hope I find it/it's ok/I can dig my van out of the snow to actually go get it soon. Ugh.
In summary, kcuf snow!
And this is just one of the plethora of reasons I HATE snow and told my husband I never want to live farther north then we do right now.  Today it is 65 and tomorrow will be 70.


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

Not to mention I had FINALLY perfected my skin routine in old extremely hot and humid tx. Well guess why my skin is doing now? If you guessed "freaking out and not accepting anything I do as a cure for what's ailing it" you'd be correct! Ugh. This transition into getting used to cold/snow/wind/dry climate suckssss.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This Texas girl would be calling husband to go get daughter too. That sounds miserable!
and this Louisiana girl is like, "Snow...? What's that?" LOL


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> and this Louisiana girl is like, "Snow...? What's that?" LOL


 Lol. I secretly wanted a ss from Louisiana- to send me a book on voodoo and some Cajun food/spices =D


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 4, 2013)

Mississippi girl here. It gets cold everyone once and awhile, but on Christmas last year it was 75 degrees. IF it snows it's usually slush and melts within the hour.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol.

I secretly wanted a ss from Louisiana- to send me a book on voodoo and some Cajun food/spices =D
I'm TOTALLY hooking my girl up!!! Much to the detriment of shipping costs lol


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol.

I secretly wanted a ss from Louisiana- to send me a book on voodoo and some Cajun food/spices =D
My friend sent me voodoo dolls when she went to NO. I loved it. I don't care if they were kitchy lil tourist things, it was so me.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

OMG, I'm being taken over by boxes. Boxes leaving, boxes coming. Empty boxes, full boxes.


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> I'm TOTALLY hooking my girl up!!! Much to the detriment of shipping costs lol


 Haha, you and me both sister. I got her so much...I don't even wanna know how much it's gonna cost to ship! Oh well. Oh- and since there really wasn't anything "local" besides the Book of Mormon (isn't this state the beehive state or something? Idk) and I'm not really a native/local or anything here- I just got her some of the goodies that occur in my weirdo life lol. She might not like them- but I think she'll appreciate it and it definitely looks like things I'd send lol. In other news, we need to be friendsies so you can make me Louisiana food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I shall send you kittens, love, rainbows and only the finest of wines. (Which you have to go to a liquor/specialty store to buy here- wtf Utah?!)


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> OMG, I'm being taken over by boxes. Boxes leaving, boxes coming. Empty boxes, full boxes.:help: Â


 I wish my boxes were here taking over my life and not down that snowy mountain! I fear for their safety lol. I just want to cuddle them, and tell them everything's going to be ok.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha, you and me both sister. I got her so much...I don't even wanna know how much it's gonna cost to ship! Oh well.
Oh- and since there really wasn't anything "local" besides the Book of Mormon (isn't this state the beehive state or something? Idk) and I'm not really a native/local or anything here- I just got her some of the goodies that occur in my weirdo life lol. She might not like them- but I think she'll appreciate it and it definitely looks like things I'd send lol.

In other news, we need to be friendsies so you can make me Louisiana food



I shall send you kittens, love, rainbows and only the finest of wines.* (Which you have to go to a liquor/specialty store to buy here- wtf Utah?!)*
This would ruin. my. life. straight up.

aaand I would LOVE to share my Cajun cooking skillz with you! I can whip uo some Southern delights. fo real.

like the pot of gumbo that's currently simmering on my stove





eta: on the the subject of voodoo dolls, I tend to stay away lol,

Black Magic is NO joke, and I have personally witnessed some seriously crazy hsit.

Watch the Skeleton Key with Kate Hudson..it was filmed in Louisiana.  for a reason.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

> This would ruin. my. life. straight up. aaand I would LOVE to share my Cajun cooking skillz with you! I can whip uo some Southern delights. fo real. *like the pot of gumbo that's currently simmering on my stove * :smilehappyyes:


 Tease


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to mention I had FINALLY perfected my skin routine in old extremely hot and humid tx. Well guess why my skin is doing now? If you guessed "freaking out and not accepting anything I do as a cure for what's ailing it" you'd be correct! Ugh. This transition into getting used to cold/snow/wind/dry climate suckssss.
I have my Winter Routine that I switch to as soon as the heater comes on - if I wait I look like the NeoVictorian love child of the CryptKeeper and the Creature from the Black Lagoon.  

Have you tried  Bobbi Brown's Tinted Moisturizing Balm?   Not the BB cream by the way which I think is crappy but the stuff that comes in a jar.


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> I have my Winter Routine that I switch to as soon as the heater comes on - if I wait I look like the NeoVictorianÂ love childÂ of the CryptKeeper and the Creature from the Black Lagoon. Â  Have you triedÂ  BobbiÂ Brown's Tinted Moisturizing Balm? Â  Not the BB cream by the way which I think is crappy but the stuff that comes in a jar. Â Â  Â Â


 I have never tried any Bobbi brown (dunno why- I hear great things!) yeah I thought my skin was doing great with the change- but then BOOM. nope! Exfoliating and then layering moisture-rich serums and stuff ...just haven't found the magic combo yet. Ugh. I haven't been able to wear my foundation because of it (patchy dryness becomes very obvious) but thank goodness for my skin79 bb cream- it at least makes my skin look like its not trying to flake off in patches off of my face -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> This would ruin. my. life. straight up. aaand I would LOVE to share my Cajun cooking skillz with you! I can whip uo some Southern delights. fo real. like the pot of gumbo that's currently simmering on my stove :smilehappyyes: eta: on the the subject of voodoo dolls, I tend to stay away lol, Black Magic is NO joke, and I have personally witnessed some seriously crazy hsit. Watch the Skeleton Key with Kate Hudson..it was filmed in Louisiana.Â  for a reason. :icon_eek:


 Haha! Tell me about it- I'm not even a drinker really- but the ONE time I want some wine/champagne I can't freaking buy it at a normal store? Ugh. Yay! Cooking friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I agree with the "tease" comment, lol. Btw- I totally respect the black magic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loooove studying the occult and all things magic-y. It weirds people out, but I figure I've won over enough hearts here to keep making myself sound stranger lol.'cause you're all stuck with me now anyways! =p


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha! Tell me about it- I'm not even a drinker really- but the ONE time I want some wine/champagne I can't freaking buy it at a normal store? Ugh.

Yay! Cooking friends



and I agree with the "tease" comment, lol.

Btw- I totally respect the black magic



* I loooove studying the occult and all things magic-y*. It weirds people out, but I figure I've won over enough hearts here to keep making myself sound stranger lol.'cause you're all stuck with me now anyways! =p
ME, TOO! I'm totally into Astrology, Tarot...you name it! however, this does NOT sit well with most of my friends/family IRL...they're praying for me, though





I seriously have mad respect for organized religion, I just wish people understood that I'm really NOT a devil worshiper. aaand I think I've said too much. lol


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> ME, TOO! I'm totally into Astrology, Tarot...you name it! however, this does NOT sit well with most of my friends/family IRL...they're praying for me, though
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously have mad respect for organized religion, I just wish people understood that I'm really NOT a devil worshiper. aaand I think I've said too much. lol


 So we're officially besties. =D I hope my waifu [@]Deareux[/@] doesn't get jealous =p


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have never tried any Bobbi brown (dunno why- I hear great things!) yeah I thought my skin was doing great with the change- but then BOOM. nope! Exfoliating and then layering moisture-rich serums and stuff ...just haven't found the magic combo yet. Ugh.
I haven't been able to wear my foundation because of it (patchy dryness becomes very obvious) but thank goodness for my skin79 bb cream- it at least makes my skin look like its not trying to flake off in patches off of my face -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just sent off the stash of Korean Skin Care I experimented with to my favorite Gothlette because it just looked awful on me.   The Hot Pink BB Cream of Magic just sat on the surface of my skin and then flaked.  It was like I was wearing theatrical old skin makeup. 

If you are drying/breaking out - stop exfoliating for a bit and give you skin a chance to heal.   Cleanse more gently and just go with a good moisturizer.  I know it seems counter-intuitive but all the scratching the surface can actually makes things worse.


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> I just sent off the stash of Korean Skin Care I experimented with to my favorite GothletteÂ because it just looked awful on me. Â  The Hot Pink BB Cream of Magic just sat on the surface of my skin and then flaked. Â It was like I was wearing theatrical old skin makeup.Â  If you are drying/breaking out - stop exfoliating for a bit and give you skin a chance to heal. Â  Cleanse more gently and just go with a good moisturizer. Â I know it seems counter-intuitive but all the scratching the surface can actually makes things worse. Â Â


 That's odd- oh well, lucky for your friend! I love that stuff. =p Yeah- I tried not exfoliating at all for like 2.5 weeks and still had some flakiness. No break outs (minus a little bit of hormonal bumps that happen once a month) Even then I only majorly exfoliated once a week regularly. I'm trying out a new moisturizer sample- hopefully it helps. (A FAB one, I believe). It's all so frustrating lol. I'm not sure what else I can do except keep trying to find something/a routine that helps. I'm sure it'll help once my skin accepts that this is life now, too. Thanks for your advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

If you're flaky or having dry patches, First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Concentrate is something i SWEAR by. It has saved my skin when wrecked from seasonal changes and from allergic reactions to products. If you are close to a sephora just ask for a sample - a little goes a long way anyway.



> That's odd- oh well, lucky for your friend! I love that stuff. =p Yeah- I tried not exfoliating at all for like 2.5 weeks and still had some flakiness. No break outs (minus a little bit of hormonal bumps that happen once a month) Even then I only majorly exfoliated once a week regularly. I'm trying out a new moisturizer sample- hopefully it helps. (A FAB one, I believe). It's all so frustrating lol. I'm not sure what else I can do except keep trying to find something/a routine that helps. I'm sure it'll help once my skin accepts that this is life now, too. Thanks for your advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> If you're flaky or having dry patches, First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Concentrate is something i SWEAR by. It has saved my skin when wrecked from seasonal changes and from allergic reactions to products. If you are close to a sephora just ask for a sample - a little goes a long way anyway.


 Maybe that's the sample I have! I know she wrote FAB on it and she recommended it based on the concerns I have- and that I told her I prefer lighter/more serum-like products over more lotion-y/heavy face products. so far I love how it feels, just gotta give it more time to see if it helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh this stuff is definitely heavy and buttery... Or looks like a glue stick but feels incredible. I think it works because its so heavy and moisturizing. My skin was back to normal after spot-treating the dry patches with it for 3 days



> Maybe that's the sample I have! I know she wrote FAB on it and she recommended it based on the concerns I have- and that I told her I prefer lighter/more serum-like products over more lotion-y/heavy face products. so far I love how it feels, just gotta give it more time to see if it helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> Oh this stuff is definitely heavy and buttery... Or looks like a glue stick but feels incredible. I think it works because its so heavy and moisturizing. My skin was back to normal after spot-treating the dry patches with it for 3 days


 Hey, if it works, I'm down! It's not that big of a deal for me since I tend to layer products anyways. I'll definitely pick some up (if I ever get my VIB gift card thingy! Lol) OH! I also have some body shop stuff coming in (hopefully soon!) that got rave reviews. Even though its a frustrating thing- I must admit its kinda fun experimenting with all these new products =p


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you're flaky or having dry patches, First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Concentrate is something i SWEAR by. It has saved my skin when wrecked from seasonal changes and from allergic reactions to products. If you are close to a sephora just ask for a sample - a little goes a long way anyway.
You seriously need to contact First Aid Beauty and ask for commission.  You're like they're unofficial spokesperson!  I love the products of theirs I've tried.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hey, if it works, I'm down! It's not that big of a deal for me since I tend to layer products anyways. I'll definitely pick some up (if I ever get my VIB gift card thingy! Lol)

OH! I also have some body shop stuff coming in (hopefully soon!) that got rave reviews. Even though its a frustrating thing- I must admit its kinda fun experimenting with all these new products =p
LOL, my favorite part of living in a cold winter climate was having an excuse to completely overhaul my beauty routine in the winter.  Only change now during winter is I don't need blotting papers constantly.  Have fun with it!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 4, 2013)

So my car dealership just told me that the flat tire I had over thanksgiving weekend doesn't just require a new tire.  I also bent the wheel so badly I need a new one of those too.  With labor, the estimate was $887.  




 Guy told me to go to a discount place and just buy 4 new wheels that aren't from the manufacturer to save money.  My first instinct was to cry.  Then I was cursing the streets of Houston for so many potholes, one of which I hit.  But then, I decided to go to Walgreens where I knew they were having beauty clearance and instead bought my Santees more presents.  Somehow that made it feel a little better...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So we're officially besties. =D I hope my waifu @Deareux doesn't get jealous =p
It's totally official!





(I've been dying to use that emoji.)


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> It's totally official!
> 
> 
> 
> (I've been dying to use that emoji.)


 Yayyy! Bahahaha! I haven't gotten to use it yet- I've been waiting lol


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> So my car dealership just told me that the flat tire I had over thanksgiving weekend doesn't just require a new tire. Â I also bent the wheel so badly I need a new one of those too. Â With labor, the estimate was $887. Â :banghead: Â Guy told me to go to a discount place and just buy 4 new wheels that aren't from the manufacturer to save money. Â My first instinct was to cry. Â Then I was cursing the streets of Houston for so many potholes, one of which I hit. Â But then, I decidedÂ to go to Walgreens where I knew they were having beauty clearance and instead bought my Santees more presents. Â Somehow that made it feel a little better...


 That. Sucks. I grew up in Houston- I feel ya. When I drove around on that wobbly tire for forever it was because the tire thingy was bent- so I pounded out the bend lol. But um...I'm the queen of ghetto stuff like that. It's definitely not for everyone lol. And I would've done the same- retail therapy/gifting. Love it.


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 4, 2013)

So I just assembled a "large" flat rate box from the post office.  Um, those things have no business calling themselves "large."  I don't think everything will fit in there!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha. That and OCC... I just love those products so much. First Aid Beauty saved my skin. After using the TARTE BB primer thingy my face had all these dime-sized dry patches on my cheeks, near my mouth, and on my chin. That concentrate was the only thing that worked to get me back to normal. After using the PTR CC cream my nose started to flake and I also started to get those dry circles. FAB to the rescue! This was the worst - after using the Suki cleanser and toner (toner daily for a week and scrub 3x for that week) my face got really itchy, I had dry circles, started to break out in little hurty whitehead pimples, and areas took on a weird, bumpy texture (think clusters of small mosquito bites but not red. Just raised bumps). I didn't do ANYTHING to my face for 2 days then i wore the FAB concentrate day and night and BAM I'm back to normal! concentrate is also great for dry, scaley winter lizard legs and dry elbows. My favorite "serum" like item is the PTR oilless oil. It's awesome for dryness! I wouldn't recommend using the concentrate and the PTR at the same time though. Too much.



> You seriously need to contact First Aid Beauty and ask for commission. Â You're like they're unofficial spokesperson! Â I love the products of theirs I've tried.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This would ruin. my. life. straight up.

aaand I would LOVE to share my Cajun cooking skillz with you! I can whip uo some Southern delights. fo real.

like the pot of gumbo that's currently simmering on my stove





eta: on the the subject of voodoo dolls, I tend to stay away lol,

Black Magic is NO joke, and I have personally witnessed some seriously crazy hsit.

Watch the Skeleton Key with Kate Hudson..it was filmed in Louisiana.  for a reason.




Will you share some Cajun cooking skillz with me too??? Lol. I'm attempting red beans and rice with some Cajun sausage that I brought back when I was in New Orleans. Wish me luck or send me a recipe/tips.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 4, 2013)

> Will you share some Cajun cooking skillz with me too??? Lol. I'm attempting red beans and rice with some Cajun sausage that I brought back when I was in New Orleans. Wish me luck or send me a recipe/tips.


 I want you to teach me your ways too! I love Cajun food! My dad had family who lived in New Orleans and they taught him how to make gumbo and all types of creole delights. Man, I miss living at home.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2013)

After Santa season is over, can we have an Endless Summer Camp thread? This one is going to max out one of these days (I think the maximum post count is 5000, and we're past 4500 in here already!), and we clearly need a thread like this!


----------



## klg534 (Dec 4, 2013)

So i just thought everyone thought it was FAB like as in great, as in slang. I am only now getting the First Aid Beauty part... Sigh.... is it Friday yet?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

> Will you share some Cajun cooking skillz with me too??? Lol. I'm attempting red beans and rice with some Cajun sausage that I brought back when I was in New Orleans. Wish me luck or send me a recipe/tips.





> I want you to teach me your ways too! I love Cajun food! My dad had family who lived in New Orleans and they taught him how to make gumbo and all types of creole delights. Man, I miss living at home.


 Sure, Sure! First off, my way is certainly not the end all/be all! Emeril Lagasse's wife, Alden was one of my esthetic clients when I lived in New Orleans, so I I got a lot of good tips from her!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always cook my dried red beans in the crock pot..usually for 14-16 hours...the trick is to let the flavor from the sausage meld into the beans...mmm. I usually start my base in a cast iron skillet sautÃ©ing diced white onion, bell pepper and garlic in a heart-attack inducing amount of butter. Once translucent, I transfer them into the base of the crock pot, then add my sausage (which I'll cut into medallions and brown first in the same cast iron skillet), the dried beans, a dash (or 4) of Tabasco, TONY CHACERE'S seasoning-lots of it...and extra slices of fresh white onion..then just pop the lid on your crock pot and enjoy the heavenly aroma that will inevitably fill your entire house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh! And be sure to make a pawn of fresh sweet cornbread to serve with them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So i just thought everyone thought it was FAB like as in great, as in slang. I am only now getting the First Aid Beauty part... Sigh.... is it Friday yet?
Or FAB as in fabulous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ?

the first time I read of someone talking about First Aid Beauty they ONLY wrote it as FAB and I was just like wtf is that.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 4, 2013)

> Sure, Sure! First off, my way is certainly not the end all/be all! Emeril Lagasse's wife, Alden was one of my esthetic clients when I lived in New Orleans, so I I got a lot of good tips from her!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always cook my dried red beans in the crock pot..usually for 14-16 hours...the trick is to let the flavor from the sausage meld into the beans...mmm. I usually start my base in a cast iron skillet sautÃ©ing diced white onion, bell pepper and garlic in a heart-attack inducing amount of butter. Once translucent, I transfer them into the base of the crock pot, then add my sausage (which I'll cut into medallions and brown first in the same cast iron skillet), the dried beans, a dash (or 4) of Tabasco, TONY CHACERE'S seasoning-lots of it...and extra slices of fresh white onion..then just pop the lid on your crock pot and enjoy the heavenly aroma that will inevitably fill your entire house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh! And be sure to make a pawn of fresh sweet cornbread to serve with them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My god, I'm seriously over here drooling! There is literally nothing I love more than cornbread. I would eat it for every meal, always and forever!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After Santa season is over, can we have an Endless Summer Camp thread? This one is going to max out one of these days (I think the maximum post count is 5000, and we're past 4500 in here already!), and we clearly need a thread like this!
I know!! I never want this thread to end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Sure, Sure! First off, my way is certainly not the end all/be all! Emeril Lagasse's wife, Alden was one of my esthetic clients when I lived in New Orleans, so I I got a lot of good tips from her!






I always cook my dried red beans in the crock pot..usually for 14-16 hours...the trick is to let the flavor from the sausage meld into the beans...mmm. I usually start my base in a cast iron skillet sautÃ©ing diced white onion, bell pepper and garlic in a heart-attack inducing amount of butter. Once translucent, I transfer them into the base of the crock pot, then add my sausage (which I'll cut into medallions and brown first in the same cast iron skillet), the dried beans, a dash (or 4) of Tabasco, TONY CHACERE'S seasoning-lots of it...and extra slices of fresh white onion..then just pop the lid on your crock pot and enjoy the heavenly aroma that will inevitably fill your entire house!





Oh! And be sure to make a pawn of fresh sweet cornbread to serve with them!




Yum!!!!! I wish I could fast forward the 14-16 hours!!!

Do you ever use ham in yours? I was looking at different recipes and a lot of them had ham.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 4, 2013)

I mailed off my SS gift! It should be there Friday!

I'm trying to decide if I want to send her the tracking # through an elf...are people still doing that?

Sorry I fell way behind in this thread..


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I want you to teach me your ways too! I love Cajun food! My dad had family who lived in New Orleans and they taught him how to make gumbo and all types of creole delights. Man, I miss living at home.

Gumbo sounds good too!! I need to find a good recipe for that too. I love cooking. It relaxes me. I think I read cookbooks like people read magazines.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I mailed off my SS gift! It should be there Friday!

I'm trying to decide if I want to send her the tracking # through an elf...are people still doing that?

Sorry I fell way behind in this thread..
yup! people are! I got a couple tracking elf requests today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dear SS:

I'm kinda weird and paranoid about my mail being stolen. Please use a tracking elf or keep a sharp eye on it.

xoxo

Jess


----------



## missemiee (Dec 4, 2013)

> Getting so antsy to mail- but I can't as I'm still waiting on goodies. And can I just vent a little? I was born and raised in tx and literally never dealt with snow- not real snow (one time it sorta...powdered and stuck for like, ten minutes!). I'm in Utah now- and there is easily a foot of snow that happened in like, 4 hours. My minivan of doom can't get up my driveway! I'm pretty sure I can't get my daughter from her bus stop (beginning of our "community"- so a little bit of a drive from the house) so I'm hoping my husband can drive all the way up here in the 4-wheel-drive and get her ...and then go back to work. Lame. Also- and I get it and don't blame them at all- but FedEx and ups can't come up here because of the stupid snow so they are leaving my stuff (and my santees stuff!) somewhere down the mountain. I certainly hope I find it/it's ok/I can dig my van out of the snow to actually go get it soon. Ugh. In summary, kcuf snow!


I'm in Colorado. We got a ton of snow last night and into today, it all came so fast! It was like 50 something degrees all day yesterday and then the temp dropped like 40 degrees within a matter of hours. Craziness. Getting to work today wasn't fun. Apparently snow plows didn't make it out, because nothing was plowed at all.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know!! I never want this thread to end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Also agree!!! I really do hope we actually do a spring break exchange too... I already have ideas for that muhahahaha.


----------



## bluelion (Dec 4, 2013)

I got a PM from acting elf* tulosai* and I just wanted to let my Santa know that I did receive your package. I believe it arrived either Friday or Saturday, but I didn't get my hands on it till this past Sunday. I am planning to wait until Christmas before opening it, so I hope that's okay. Other than your state and last name, I'm still not sure who you are yet, but I will DEFINITELY be posting in the Reveal thread and reaching out to you after I open it. My sincere apologies if I made you worry by not posting sooner! This thread has sped up so quickly that I haven't been able to catch up with all the posts yet. But be assured that I got it, and I am so excited!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 4, 2013)

Yesssss! Let's sooooo do that!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my car dealership just told me that the flat tire I had over thanksgiving weekend doesn't just require a new tire.  I also bent the wheel so badly I need a new one of those too.  With labor, the estimate was $887.  



 Guy told me to go to a discount place and just buy 4 new wheels that aren't from the manufacturer to save money.  My first instinct was to cry.  Then I was cursing the streets of Houston for so many potholes, one of which I hit.  But then, I decided to go to Walgreens where I knew they were having beauty clearance and instead bought my Santees more presents.  Somehow that made it feel a little better...
That sound really fishy.  One tire and wheel for $887?  Can you get a second opinion?  What kind of car is it?

I did the same but I have a VW Beetle and it was't cheap but holy cow.  It was time for new tires so I got 4 from Costco for ~$700 and researched and learned that a new wheel runs $250, so I had that knowledge to renegotiate my bill.  I think they took 1.5 hour labor for around $100.  This was at a dealership in NY!

Can you bring a male friend with you?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also agree!!! I really do hope we actually do a spring break exchange too... I already have ideas for that muhahahaha.
Oh yes yes yes.  I second that!!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
yup! people are! I got a couple tracking elf requests today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dear SS:

I'm kinda weird and paranoid about my mail being stolen. Please use a tracking elf or keep a sharp eye on it.

xoxo

Jess


Mind if I send you a tracking elf request?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mind if I send you a tracking elf request?
yeah! everyone should!


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

> After Santa season is over, can we have an Endless Summer Camp thread? This one is going to max out one of these days (I think the maximum post count is 5000, and we're past 4500 in here already!), and we clearly need a thread like this!


 There's a max? Only ask since The sephora thread is gonna be at 7000 sooner than later =p


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 4, 2013)

> That sound really fishy. Â One tire and wheel for $887? Â Can you get a second opinion? Â What kind of car is it? I did the same but I have a VW Beetle and it was't cheap but holy cow. Â It was time for new tires so I got 4 from Costco for ~$700 and researched and learned that a new wheel runs $250, so I had that knowledge to renegotiate my bill. Â I think they took 1.5 hour labor for around $100. Â This was at a dealership in NY! Can you bring a male friend with you?


 Yea seemed excessive to me too. It's a VW Jetta so not that different than your beetle. Going to take boyfriend to some of the discount places with me. I don't really care if I have "Volkswagen" wheels. Thanks for the input!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 4, 2013)

> Also agree!!! I really do hope we actually do a spring break exchange too... I already have ideas for that muhahahaha.


 Spring, then a summer holiday, back to school. According to my DH I have enough stuff to do at least three or four more.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 4, 2013)

> Yea seemed excessive to me too. It's a VW Jetta so not that different than your beetle. Going to take boyfriend to some of the discount places with me. I don't really care if I have "Volkswagen" wheels. Thanks for the input!


 I have a Jetta too and I need a whole new set of tires, mine are so bad. Today, driving in the snow to work was very not fun, was sliding everywhere like an idiot. I had the VW dealership give me a quote for a new set back when I got my 40,000 mile service back in August and I feel like it was close to $700 for the very cheapest set. So yeah what they want for one tire and wheel is INSANE!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 4, 2013)

> I have a Jetta too and I need a whole new set of tires, mine are so bad. Today, driving in the snow to work was very not fun, was sliding everywhere like an idiot. I had the VW dealership give me a quote for a new set back when I got my 40,000 mile service back in August and I feel like it was close to $700 for the very cheapest set. So yeah what they want for one tire and wheel is INSANE!!


 I'm so glad I posted about this instead of just sucking it up and paying them! Thanks ladies! I vaguely remember when I got the car that I had special wheels and tires as part of the special package for diesel Jettas and I forgot that.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 4, 2013)

Santee, Your package is ready to go out tomorrow. If I can finish the letter to you.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Santee (regular)
A few nights ago, I was on my way to pick up a friend from school &amp; was running a bit late. I decided to make a quick stop for gas &amp; was opening the back car door to retrieve my wallet from the back seat when something awful happened! Well, I didn't notice the huge metal pole next to the car door (in my defense, I was in a hurry &amp; it was dark) so when I flung open the back car door my middle finger got slammed hard in between the pole and outer edge of the door. Needless to say, my finger now looks like a mangled sausage. It's swollen, bruised, &amp; UGLY! 


Anyhow, I wanted both my nails &amp; regular Santees to know this, so that they don't get offended when they receive their poorly wrapped presents. I did try my best to make everything presentable. I also wanted to type out a list explaining why I chose each item, but typing for a long period of time is painful too. :'( I managed to finish up one list (nails) yesterday morning, &amp; will do the other (regular) tonight - But I'll have to keep it short. Sorry, Santees I hope you understand.
Sorry to hear that, hope your are feeling better. I am sure your girls will understand and appreciate you still wrapping their gifts.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so glad I posted about this instead of just sucking it up and paying them! Thanks ladies! I vaguely remember when I got the car that I had special wheels and tires as part of the special package for diesel Jettas and I forgot that.
I also had this happen (hit pothole and bent rim) The dealer quoted me like $400 for the rim alone, not including the tire or labor.  you can always look on cragslist  or ebay for the rim and save some money that way.  I got super lucky (I had bought my tires at Costco and the tire was covered under the road hazard thing) and one of the Costco workers had just put new rims on his car that was same make and model as mine and sold me one for like $70 plus he put it on and did the tire too!

Back to SS talk, I need to finish my home made gift so I can mail on Saturday.  My procrastination skills are strong though so we shall see!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Okay...I need help. Is this too over the top for wrapping? I just like to make things purdy





But, I'm pretty sure my SS is one who will "tear" into her gifts, lol...
If you went overboard in wrapping, then I definitely did too.


 I still have one more package coming become I send it out. It includes 2 handmade items. Beautiful!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 4, 2013)

All of these beautiful packages going out, and I keep seeing more and more I want to buy. Haha!!! I just saw the Stila In The Garden Palette marked down to $20 on sephora!! Can't... buy... for...myself... yet!!!! Of course sephora sent me that darn $20 off a $50 purchase today...


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have done something similar to this except it was when I was helping to put together some scaffolding for re-painting the house. My dad and I were lowering one of the last pieces down and my thumb got caught in the hole where the other piece was supposed to click in. I think I was 12 years old at the time. The scaffolding squished my thumb. My thumb itself didn't look too terrible but my nail turned black and eventually fell off. It did grow back but the whole thing was a terrifying experience for my tween self.
Not my finger, but still a smoosh story.  Spoiler for the squeamish.

When I was a senior in high school, I lifted weights in the evenings (wow, *that* was a thing *I* did?  So bizarre!  Anywayâ€¦).  One night, I dropped a barbell on my foot.  It smashed my big toe -- and then the blood pooled under my toenail to the point where I could FEEL MY PULSE IN MY TOE.  I could barely stand up long enough to hobble to the bathroom and back.  It wasn't an emergency room kind of thing, and I couldn't get a doctor's appointment until late afternoon, but because of the pain, I stayed home with my foot propped up watching tv until my mom could take me to the doctor so she could DRILL A HOLE IN MY TOENAIL to drain the blood and relieve the pressure.  And then I had to soak my toe in hydrogen peroxide for something like fifteen minutes three times a day for a week or two so the blood could continue to drain and not cause any problems.   And then five years later, a few weeks after I graduated from college, I got chunks of wood stuck in my foot between my big toe and the one next to it, but that's a whole 'nother story that involved weekly trips to the podiatrist to try to dig it all out for about two months followed by full-out surgery the following winter.  And hydrocodone.  Lots of hydrocodone.
These two incidents are probably why I have a very high tolerance for my own open wounds.  Digging out splinters and ingrown hairs with only tweezers and a straight pin?  Better grab something to mop up the blood.  Sometimes, those suckers are *deep*.

Ouch! you are definitely brave.


----------



## slinka (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey ss- You can keep adding presents to my gift for as long as you want. Lol =p Damnit- WHO ARE YOU SS??!!? I neeeeeeeeddd to knowwwwwww. Lol. God I'm like a 5 yr old.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one who is going to want to send my SS a gift after I get hers?
Definitely not!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 4, 2013)

> Yea seemed excessive to me too. It's a VW Jetta so not that different than your beetle. Going to take boyfriend to some of the discount places with me. I don't really care if I have "Volkswagen" wheels. Thanks for the input!


 Seriously get your stuff anywhere but the Dealer. I have a Mini Cooper S - I got tires at the dealer the first time ... A staggering $1600 for the Run Flat High Performance set they insisted were required. When it was time to get new tires, I asked my new non-dealer mini only service guy and he told me to lose the high performance run flat and go with regular tires - price diff? $800.00 for high performance tires that are good for 50K miles and a much quieter ride. After market I have found is better.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Santee,
Your package is ready to go out tomorrow. If I can finish the letter to you.
I have a feeling my box will look like yours going out. This looks amazingly beautiful. I'd be thrilled to see this opening a box.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so glad I posted about this instead of just sucking it up and paying them! Thanks ladies! I vaguely remember when I got the car that I had special wheels and tires as part of the special package for diesel Jettas and I forgot that.

Depending on the size of your wheel rims, you could be getting quoted higher than average prices. Average car rims are between 14 and 16 inches in diameter, I believe. I know I have to pay a bit more when I replace my tires for a 17" rim wheel, and I once had a coworker who had a very painful bill for fixing his wrecked 18" rim. I do agree that you should shop around for tires and not rely on the dealer. If you have a master haggler in your playbook, ask them to come along to help you out.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Getting so antsy to mail- but I can't as I'm still waiting on goodies.


And can I just vent a little? I was born and raised in tx and literally never dealt with snow- not real snow (one time it sorta...powdered and stuck for like, ten minutes!). I'm in Utah now- and there is easily a foot of snow that happened in like, 4 hours. My minivan of doom can't get up my driveway! I'm pretty sure I can't get my daughter from her bus stop (beginning of our "community"- so a little bit of a drive from the house) so I'm hoping my husband can drive all the way up here in the 4-wheel-drive and get her ...and then go back to work. Lame.
Also- and I get it and don't blame them at all- but FedEx and ups can't come up here because of the stupid snow so they are leaving my stuff (and my santees stuff!) somewhere down the mountain. I certainly hope I find it/it's ok/I can dig my van out of the snow to actually go get it soon. Ugh.
In summary, kcuf snow!

I grew up near Rochester, NY, and had a long driveway on a hill.  So while we weren't on a mountain, we would frequently get stuck on the top, and have to slog up and down half a mile of 4 foot drifts to get to the school bus. My dad had a plow attached to his truck, but we typically had to be on the bus (country!) to get to school before he'd plowed for the day. Once it was soo deep/dense, that the truck got stuck and the snow actually dented the quarter panels in from the pressure.   This was pre-cell phone days, but he was not amused to have to holler from the back window for us to come out and hand-dig him out.   

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  On the other hand, the positive side is you can make AWESOME snowmen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> An entire legion of them, even.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My life. Sans child. I realize I sound crazy when I tell my boyfriend about my "make up talk friends". Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Lol sounds like me telling the hubby about the MUT girls.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All of these beautiful packages going out, and I keep seeing more and more I want to buy. Haha!!! I just saw the Stila In The Garden Palette marked down to $20 on sephora!! Can't... buy... for...myself... yet!!!! Of course sephora sent me that darn $20 off a $50 purchase today... 
I know, I'm trying to be so good.  Ulta has the Stila Blockbuster starry night pallet still on sale for 19 bucks and I waaaaants it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I figured I would treat my Santee like a member of the family and wrap the gifts accordingly (badly, sorry!) in a combination of pretty wrapping paper and fun stuff. If I got a present wrapped in Cars wrapping paper my toddler would steal it for himself, haha. That would be hilarious. 

Oh, and I'm glad I'm not alone in wanting to do something nice for my SS es when this is over. I feel like we will all start the stalking process all over again!

Lol. I feel like we all never want this Secret Santa process to end and we will continue the stalking and buying gifts for each other for any or no reason at all. It's all good. We just all love each other. This really has been super fun




  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah I have been running into that. I've gotten the strangest looks from people when talking about the secret Santa.
ummm yeah. I haven't even mentioned it to people I work with, they'd jus think I was nuts. I did tell my younger brother about it at Thanksgiving because he just got back from traveling Germany, Finland and the United Kingdom and brought me back a ton of European cosmetic goodies!!! I was so excited, I was like omg all the girls on MUT would love all of this stuff!!! He understood and thought it was such a cool thing that strangers want to get each other gifts. Luckily everyone has been understanding that I have told about SS, the hubby even came with me gift shopping. Now I am just nervous about my SS liking her gift, the 2 year old wrapping job I did  &amp; I feel bad  I didn't make anything homemade.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Luckily everyone has been understanding that I have told about SS, the hubby even came with me gift shopping. Now I am just nervous about my SS liking her gift, the 2 year old wrapping job I did  &amp; I feel bad  I didn't make anything homemade.
I've been pretty lucky, my husband understands because quite honestly I do this all the time - buying presents for total strangers. Some days when we are out shopping I would mention to my hubby that oh this person would like this and tell him it was a "regular" that I started to know so well and he would say go for it. In fact he does it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 4, 2013)

@JC327 don't feel bad; I have nothing that is homemade. I am not that crafty to give as a gift. I wish I had time to bake some homemade goodies but my schedule is kind of crazy and when I get home I am too tired. Things will go back to normal in a couple of weeks. I am sure your santee will love their gift.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 4, 2013)

> @JC327 don't feel bad; I have nothing that is homemade. I am not that crafty to give as a gift. I wish I had time to bake some homemade goodies but my schedule is kind of crazy and when I get home I am too tired. Things will go back to normal in a couple of weeks. I am sure your santee will love their gift.


 I am in the same boat. Nothing homemade but my santee loved her gifts. I'm sure yours will too!!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 4, 2013)

> Luckily everyone has been understanding that I have told about SS, the hubby even came with me gift shopping. Now I am just nervous about my SS liking her gift, the 2 year old wrapping job I did Â &amp; I feel badÂ  I didn't make anything homemade.


 I'm not making anything homemade. It's just not my forte, I'm not crafty at all. And I have zero time for that with working like a mad women lately. I didn't even do crafty stuff for my wedding last year, it's not my thing. So in advance, I'm sorry Secret Santee but your not getting any homemade items from this girl. But I think you'll appreciate that because my attempt would be awful. Lol


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

Afghanyland boxes. Not pictured is a leatherman multitool and mini ratcheting socket set. Most of it is just tools and stuff they asked for. I tried to throw in a few fun surprises for them. I'd really like to send them more but while hubby makes good money I really can't afford to send more than 5 boxes.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

I was going to make my santee a mini stuffed squid but she didn't seem the type so I sent her pretty jewelry instead. It's ok life is getting away from me anyway. I swear Dec. is on FF.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 4, 2013)

> Luckily everyone has been understanding that I have told about SS, the hubby even came with me gift shopping. Now I am just nervous about my SS liking her gift, the 2 year old wrapping job I did Â &amp; I feel badÂ  I didn't make anything homemade.


 I decided to learn how to knit and use a knitting loom 2 weeks ago. I have now had 2 knitting lessons, and I think the lovely woman teaching me has Stockholm Syndrome. The only people getting handcrafted by me things are people who HAVE NO CHOICE but to wear what I knit for them.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not making anything homemade. It's just not my forte, I'm not crafty at all. And I have zero time for that with working like a mad women lately. I didn't even do crafty stuff for my wedding last year, it's not my thing.

So in advance, I'm sorry Secret Santee but your not getting any homemade items from this girl. But I think you'll appreciate that because my attempt would be awful. Lol
I didn't make anything either. I have a toddler and it's the last week of classes--there's only so much I have left to give. But I did spend time shopping! And Santee stalking! And I picked up a couple of local items so hopefully it will still feel festive and unique  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will appreciate ANYTHING I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 4, 2013)

> Afghanyland boxes. Not pictured is a leatherman multitool and mini ratcheting socket set. Most of it is just tools and stuff they asked for. I tried to throw in a few fun surprises for them. I'd really like to send them more but while hubby makes good money I really can't afford to send more than 5 boxes.


 That's an awesome package! I love that you included bacon!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

He said it as a joke, so I'm hoping they enjoy the surprise.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going to make my santee a mini stuffed squid but she didn't seem the type so I sent her pretty jewelry instead. It's ok life is getting away from me anyway. I swear Dec. is on FF.
I may need to set up a trade to get one of those squids!  Sounds super cute.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 4, 2013)

I posted pics of the 4ft one I made in the craftster thread. That one is already half size from the inspiration thread. I was going to make a mini one like 6-8 inches.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> I didn't make anything either. I have a toddler and it's the last week of classes--there's only so much I have left to give. But I did spend time shopping! And Santee stalking! And I picked up a couple of local items so hopefully it will still feel festive and unique  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will appreciate ANYTHING I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I soooo want to find some awesome local something but ummmm the only thing the state of Colorado is known for having an abundance of is a very inappropriate thing to be sending as a Secret Santa gift. Unless that certain something is a thing they are into...either way it's still not appropriate to be sending someone. Lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> I soooo want to find some awesome local something but ummmm the only thing the state of Colorado is known for having an abundance of is a very inappropriate thing to be sending as a Secret Santa gift. Unless that certain something is a thing they are into...either way it's still not appropriate to be sending someone. Lol.


 Lol. Well appropriateness is subjective, I suppose hahaha =p Doesn't Colorado have some mountain hippies that make things? I've had people tell me I belong with some hippy group in Colorado =p


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 5, 2013)

> I soooo want to find some awesome local something but ummmm the only thing the state of Colorado is known for having an abundance of is a very inappropriate thing to be sending as a Secret Santa gift. Unless that certain something is a thing they are into...either way it's still not appropriate to be sending someone. Lol.


 I agree... Coors Beer is never an appropriate thing to send.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> Lol. Well appropriateness is subjective, I suppose hahaha =p


 lol yeah I suppose you're right. I just sometimes forget that I live in a place that's so saturated in that type of culture and that it's not like this everywhere else. Idk, it's just become so normal to see here that I have to remind myself that it's not so normal in many places. Either way, I'm in NO way shape or form sending THAT to my santee! Lol.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I soooo want to find some awesome local something but ummmm the only thing the state of Colorado is known for having an abundance of is a very inappropriate thing to be sending as a Secret Santa gift. Unless that certain something is a thing they are into...either way it's still not appropriate to be sending someone. Lol.
I would say send snow, but I guess it would turn into water!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> I agree... Coors Beer is never an appropriate thing to send.


 Bahahaha yes, I forgot we are known for that too. Beer, I will not be sending as well. Lord, the kind of crazy box I could send. Lol


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> I would say send snow, but I guess it would turn into water! Â


 If my Santee or anyone else on here wants our snow, they can have it! Take it all! I hate it. But yeahhhh, tricky to send. Darn. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> If my Santee or anyone else on here wants our snow, they can have it! Take it all! I hate it. But yeahhhh, tricky to send. Darn. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Seriously! Please take this wretched snow! It's 4 degrees out there according to my husband.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Seriously! Please take this wretched snow! It's 4 degrees out there according to my husband.
I was upset it was 34 this morning lol. Won't be living where you are.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Ahhh so far behind on this thread. Three things. 

@Tiffany27la Seriously drooling over here reading about your cooking. I want to come visit you in LA just so I can stuff my face with amazing food! 

@tweakabell MINI STUFFED SQUID! That is amazing. I'd pretty much die of happiness if that was in my box. I love sea creatures 






@meaganola Agreed. This thread needs to continue far past Christmas so we can chit chat about random things!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> Seriously! Please take this wretched snow! It's 4 degrees out there according to my husband.


Bahhhhh tell me about it! It's -6 currently and I'm dying. My body isn't used to this. It rarely gets this cold here unless you live in the mountains. I thought moving from Chicago 5 years ago would rid me of the bitter bitter cold. I was wrong!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Seriously! Please take this wretched snow! It's 4 degrees out there according to my husband.
Ooof. That is horrible. We had our first 'real' snow last night..probably like 3-4 inches. But it's all melted already! 

Thank god. Wasn't ready to bust out the snow blower quite yet.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

For the record, I didn't put anything handmade or crafty in my box either. I just ran out of time...work is completely insane and all I want to do when I'm not there is sleep!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Now that I'm all done shopping, I'm stalking my gift recipient less. I've moved on to stalking the rest of you to try to figure out who has me 





I know it's supposed to be a 'secret' santa, but I'm too impatient and curious to not try to figure it out!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I'm all done shopping, I'm stalking my gift recipient less. I've moved on to stalking the rest of you to try to figure out who has me 






I know it's supposed to be a 'secret' santa, but I'm too impatient and curious to not try to figure it out!
lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got a notification via elf that my gift is on its way to me, so I'm determined to just be patient and not try to figure out who it is! It should be here on Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

Haha, girl I've been reverse stalking since we got assigned! I'm sort of convinced that my ss is either a)being active as a "ghost" as I like to think of it ...or... B) I don't have a ss :,( I can not, for the life of me, figure out who has me, and IT KILLS ME ON THE INSIDE. lol


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, girl I've been reverse stalking since we got assigned! I'm sort of convinced that my ss is either a)being active as a "ghost" as I like to think of it ...or... B) I don't have a ss :,(
I can not, for the life of me, figure out who has me, and IT KILLS ME ON THE INSIDE. lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got a notification via elf that my gift is on its way to me, so I'm determined to just be patient and not try to figure out who it is! It should be here on Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    /emoticons/smi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have been able to eliminate at least 10 people who are not my SS based on things they have posted that their Santee likes.  Then eliminate the people who already have had their reveals so only 85 more to go!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a notification via elf that my gift is on its way to me, so I'm determined to just be patient and not try to figure out who it is! It should be here on Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahhh! You're getting your gift Friday?! Are you still going to try and hold off opening until Christmas?? Getting it this early is really gonna create some pressure there! Lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, girl I've been reverse stalking since we got assigned! I'm sort of convinced that my ss is either a)being active as a "ghost" as I like to think of it ...or... B) I don't have a ss :,(
I can not, for the life of me, figure out who has me, and IT KILLS ME ON THE INSIDE. lol
Hahaha I'm sure someone has you and is having a fabulous time shopping for you! You were actually one of the people I was hoping to get since you have such fun things on your wish list. 

I'm actually like 75% sure I know who has me. Buuuuut I've been wrong before! And even if I'm right, I have absolutely no idea what she's sending, so it's still a surprise!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 5, 2013)

I sent my package off this morning, so my girl should get it Friday. Fingers crossed she likes everything...


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> Hahaha I'm sure someone has you and is having a fabulous time shopping for you! You were actually one of the people I was hoping to get since you have such fun things on your wish list.Â  I'm actually like 75% sure I know who has me. Buuuuut I've been wrong before! And even if I'm right, I have absolutely no idea what she's sending, so it's still a surprise!


 Lol. That's funny. I seriously have no clue who could have me. But I have a strong feeling it's someone who isn't active on this thread. But I already know that YOU do not have me because I can tell that your are a nice person and that being said, nice people don't get BEARS fans Packer related items. LOL. I don't think you'd be that cruel to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. That's funny. I seriously have no clue who could have me. But I have a strong feeling it's someone who isn't active on this thread. But I already know that YOU do not have me because I can tell that your are a nice person and that being said, nice people don't get BEARS fans Packer related items. LOL. I don't think you'd be that cruel to me




Bahaha you never know! I think I'd actually be MORE likely to throw in a bunch of Packers stuff if I knew I had a Bears fan... 





I keep forgetting people actually exist who aren't on this thread... That might make it more like, 'I'm 60% sure I know who has me.'


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 5, 2013)

@Tiffany27la I want all the recipes!! Lol I tried to make cornbread once... I bought a mix and baked it. It was one of the worst experiences of my life. So then I tried again but added sugar since the first time it wasn't sweet... it was disastrous. It was burnt and exploded all over the pan... *sigh* Let's just have a sleepover at Tiffany's place lol.

@tweakabell MINI SQUID WOULD BE SO CUTE!!! Mini Squid hat would be even more amazing lol. I know how to crochet and I made a cute cup... out of yarn. lol Gave it to my friend but it takes so long I don't have the patience to make it again heehee

I am kind of stuck with my SS present. I miscalculated my spending... oops. And now I have to wait till I have the funds to send this baby out (CUZ I STILL NEED TO BUY LIKE 1 OR 2 MORE THINGS!!). Like next Friday... I HOPE MY SS DOESN'T MIND  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> Hahaha I'm sure someone has you and is having a fabulous time shopping for you! You were actually one of the people I was hoping to get since you have such fun things on your wish list.Â  I'm actually like 75% sure I know who has me. Buuuuut I've been wrong before! And even if I'm right, I have absolutely no idea what she's sending, so it's still a surprise!


 Aww. I hope whoever has me is having a fun time- I'm pretty easy to please, and you essentially couldn't give me anything too "weird" Lol =p I actually worried a bit about my wish/hint list...like maybe they'd look at it and go "wtf" and just walk away from internet-land for a while haha.


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Aww. I hope whoever has me is having a fun time- I'm pretty easy to please, and you essentially couldn't give me anything too "weird" Lol =p I actually worried a bit about my wish/hint list...like maybe they'd look at it and go "wtf" and just walk away from internet-land for a while haha.
You would be so easy to shop for!! At least that's how I feel. I think the only concern would be like, "WHAT IF SHE ALREADY HAS THIS UNICORN SHAPED GLITTER POLISH AND THIS EYESHADOW PEN IN THE SHAPE OF A WAND?"


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Aww. I hope whoever has me is having a fun time- I'm pretty easy to please, and you essentially couldn't give me anything too "weird" Lol =p I actually worried a bit about my wish/hint list...like maybe they'd look at it and go "wtf" and just walk away from internet-land for a while haha.
This comment made me want to see your wishlist, and now I wish I was your SS. Shopping for you would be so fun!


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> You would be so easy to shop for!! At least that's how I feel. I think the only concern would be like, "WHAT IF SHE ALREADY HAS THIS UNICORN SHAPED GLITTER POLISH AND THIS EYESHADOW PEN IN THE SHAPE OF A WAND?"Â


 BUT- I'm also a beauty-hoarder (HOARDERZ4LYFE) - so I'd still be stoked! If only I had those items, lol. And especially fancy-shaped or pretty things- like I have a bronzer with a corset shape embedded in the bronzer and a blush with a high heel in the product- I love how they look so much I won't use them! Lol so a dupe would mean I could have one to actually use and one to decorate my vanity =p Ps- someone send me this:


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> This comment made me want to see your wishlist, and now I wish I was your SS. Shopping for you would be so fun!


 ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm more than happy to take on more than one ss, lol. Greedy-mcgreederson over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But yeah- I sure hope whoever it is is just having fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm grateful for anything.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> Bahaha you never know! I think I'd actually be MORE likely to throw in a bunch of Packers stuff if I knew I had a Bears fan...Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I keep forgetting people actually exist who aren't on this thread... That might make it more like, 'I'm 60% sure I know who has me.'Â


 Lol right?! People exist in this Secret Santa thing that aren't on this thread? Idk, I feel like 95% of the fun of the whole Secret Santa process has been all the participation in this thread. Otherwise, it's just like signing up, shopping for a gift and then waiting for yours to come in the mail. Sounds boring! Lol


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


BUT- I'm also a beauty-hoarder (HOARDERZ4LYFE) - so I'd still be stoked! If only I had those items, lol.

And especially fancy-shaped or pretty things- like I have a bronzer with a corset shape embedded in the bronzer and a blush with a high heel in the product- I love how they look so much I won't use them! Lol so a dupe would mean I could have one to actually use and one to decorate my vanity =p

Ps- someone send me this:




I'M SUCH A MAKEUP HOARDER TOO!!! Sometimes I take months to just look at a palette before I can bring myself to use it... ugh not weird at all... lol...

I WANT UNICORN MAGICK!


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> I keep forgetting people actually exist who aren't on this thread... That might make it more like, 'I'm 60% sure I know who has me.'Â


 This! And They make reverse stalking so damn difficult lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol right?! People exist in this Secret Santa thing that aren't on this thread?

Idk, I feel like *95% of the fun of the whole Secret Santa process has been all the participation in this thread*. Otherwise, it's just like signing up, shopping for a gift and then waiting for yours to come in the mail. Sounds boring! Lol
Agreed!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> I'M SUCH A MAKEUP HOARDER TOO!!! Sometimes I take months to just look at a palette before I can bring myself to use it... ugh not weird at all... lol... I WANT UNICORN MAGICK!


 Ahhhh! I'm the same way it's soooo bad. I have 4 unused and unopened palettes that I can't bring myself to use because they are too pretty to mess up. I'm insane. I know this.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh yea if you weren't at least reading the thread you missed out


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhhh! I'm the same way it's soooo bad. I have 4 unused and unopened palettes that I can't bring myself to use because they are too pretty to mess up. I'm insane. I know this.
LOL!!! I go through phases. Like I finally got to the point of taking them out of boxes and sleeves and then give them a home on my vanity. Then after awhile I'll open and study the colors some more... then randomly I'll go, "GAHHHH I HAVE TO USE THIS NOWWWWWWWW!!!" 

I'm silly.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahhhh! I'm the same way it's soooo bad. I have 4 unused and unopened palettes that I can't bring myself to use because they are too pretty to mess up. I'm insane. I know this.
Ah, THIS. I bought Vice 2 in October and I still haven't used it!

Also haven't touched my Tarte Off the Cuff Palette &amp; the mini Lipsurgence set, except for swatching. 

Aaaand I'm going to try to order Naked 3 with my Sephora GC. 

At this rate, I won't get to my 'holiday' products until next Christmas. 

Glad I'm not the only insane one around here!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> Oh yea if you weren't at least reading the thread you missed out


 BIG TIME. Because this is the place where the cool girls hang. They are missing out.


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

My husband gave me an early Xmas present- that book of shadows redux ulta had put out a while back- I've always always wanted a book of shadows and I've yet to mess with it. It's still my little baby and I'm not ready to mutilate it yet lol Now my sugar pill palettes- they just immediately get annihilated lol. Gotta throw all the colors on ma' face!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My husband gave me an early Xmas present- that book of shadows redux ulta had put out a while back- I've always always wanted a book of shadows and I've yet to mess with it. It's still my little baby and I'm not ready to mutilate it yet lol
Now my sugar pill palettes- they just immediately get annihilated lol. Gotta throw all the colors on ma' face!
AHH. I just realized I have that still unopened too!


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> AHH. I just realized I have that still unopened too!


 It's so cool! A speaker! Butterflies! AAAAHHHH!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 5, 2013)

My Glinda and Theodora palettes are still unblemished lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

lol





I got a notification via elf that my gift is on its way to me, so I'm determined to just be patient and not try to figure out who it is! It should be here on Friday!



 




Ahhh! You're getting your gift Friday?! Are you still going to try and hold off opening until Christmas??

Getting it this early is really gonna create some pressure there! Lol Well, I'm told there is something perishable in there, so I totally have an excuse to open it. YES! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm more of a lurker, but I've been reading the board the whole time and had a lot of fun doing that! You all are great. I should have posted more.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 5, 2013)

> It's so cool! A speaker! Butterflies! AAAAHHHH!


 I bought that for my niece. It has been in and out of her present for a week. My grownup self says you won't wear it. My inner child says but it is so pretty.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Afghanyland boxes. Not pictured is a leatherman multitool and mini ratcheting socket set. Most of it is just tools and stuff they asked for. I tried to throw in a few fun surprises for them. I'd really like to send them more but while hubby makes good money I really can't afford to send more than 5 boxes.
You have such a kind, caring soul, @tweakabell


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 5, 2013)

I just printed out my shipping labels for my SS and SS nails ladies--I needed to wait until I recieved the last few items.  Hopefully your boxes will go out tomorrow.  I am not much for making things myself--beileve me, you are better without my homemade items--but I put in some jewelry instead.  I don't think too many girls would complain. 





Sorry I haven't written as much as I usually do--grading term papers is quite a chore--I wish I was writing them instead!








Oh well, at least I get to recieve a lovely package from a MUT lady, and that makes everything better!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Tiffany27la I want all the recipes!! Lol I tried to make cornbread once... I bought a mix and baked it. It was one of the worst experiences of my life. So then I tried again but added sugar since the first time it wasn't sweet... it was disastrous. It was burnt and exploded all over the pan... *sigh* Let's just have a sleepover at Tiffany's place lol.

@tweakabell MINI SQUID WOULD BE SO CUTE!!! Mini Squid hat would be even more amazing lol. I know how to crochet and I made a cute cup... out of yarn. lol Gave it to my friend but it takes so long I don't have the patience to make it again heehee

I am kind of stuck with my SS present. I miscalculated my spending... oops. And now I have to wait till I have the funds to send this baby out (CUZ I STILL NEED TO BUY LIKE 1 OR 2 MORE THINGS!!). Like next Friday... I HOPE MY SS DOESN'T MIND  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Right?! PLEASE let's have a sleepover at my house!! I may be 33 but since I'm still not married and and don't have kids...I, um..STILL LOVE SLEEPOVERS!!!

aaand I promise to cook lots of yummy things!! and cocktails


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


BIG TIME. *Because this is the place where the cool girls hang*. They are missing out.



  Mmhmm!


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> I bought that for my niece. It has been in and out of her present for a week. My grownup self says you won't wear it. My inner child says but it is so pretty.


 It's got adult colors in there (well, adult to me haha)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and still caters to your inner child  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the butterfliessssssss.... But I also buy makeup BECAUSE the packaging is in the shape of cats and my wish list has creams that are inside of owl, apple, and cupcake containers... So maybe I'm not the best judge of "proper Adult" makeup lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

My SS asked for homemade crafty things too and I have neither the apartment space nor the crafting supplies to make something cool. BUT I did make something to put in there that I'm super obsessed with and I don't wanna send it lol Sorry SS, I hope it's ok that your box is filled to the brim with store bought goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 5, 2013)

> I'm more of a lurker, but I've been reading the board the whole time and had a lot of fun doing that! You all are great. I should have posted more.


 I'm the same way haha. Although, I have been insanely busy with school/work. I have had a lot of fun reading this thread!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, girl I've been reverse stalking since we got assigned! I'm sort of convinced that my ss is either a)being active as a "ghost" as I like to think of it ...or... B) I don't have a ss :,(
I can not, for the life of me, figure out who has me, and IT KILLS ME ON THE INSIDE. lol
I think my SS is someone who doesn't post much. Or is very sneaky. Or I'm just too busy trying to make my own Santee happy that I keep forgetting I have a SS too. Ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 5, 2013)

> Exactly- I taught junior high and you'd never guess what was under my sweet little knit sweater, lol. One of my kids was obnoxious and was like, "why do you always wear long sleeves? I bet you have a bunch of tattoos. Do you? SHOW US!" She ended up being sent away for being disruptive and trying to demand I take off clothes. ...yeah, no kid. Byeeee. And I'm in school now to be a nurse. =p hell, even some doctors have sleeves under their coats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good luck with nursing school!!! I'm taking my NCLEX in less than 2 weeks....*gulllppp*


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have enjoyed reading this thread. @slinka where would you find makeup in shapes of animals? That would be really cool to have.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been very careful about not posting *anything* about my SS and her likes/dislikes!  I want it to be the total surprise!  I also like the possibility of remaining on EVERYONE's list


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm going to attempt to mail my SS present at lunch today, provided the line at the post office isn't out the door. NYC is very efficient in many ways, but staffing the post office is not one of them! 

I had SO much fun putting this together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Glinda and Theodora palettes are still unblemished lol
I forgot I had those...oops!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm more of a lurker, but I've been reading the board the whole time and had a lot of fun doing that! You all are great. I should have posted more.
This. I'm an introvert offline and online.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol right?! People exist in this Secret Santa thing that aren't on this thread?

Idk,* I feel like 95% of the fun of the whole Secret Santa process has been all the participation in this thread. *Otherwise, it's just like signing up, shopping for a gift and then waiting for yours to come in the mail. Sounds boring! Lol
Completely agree! I can't imagine this experience without participating in the thread.  It's been so fun getting to know all of you!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2013)

> Completely agree! I can't imagine this experience without participating in the thread. Â It's been so fun getting to know all of you!


 I don't remember last year being like this *at all* in terms of just having goofy fun with the rest of the participants! I feel really lucky to have been able to be part of all of the fun this year. *grouphug*


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't remember last year being like this *at all* in terms of just having goofy fun with the rest of the participants! I feel really lucky to have been able to be part of all of the fun this year. *grouphug*
I'm not sure I can wait another whole year to do this again...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure I can wait another whole year to do this again...
Agreed! I really enjoyed this thread and the whole SS thing. I think it's made me post more and not lurk so much! hah.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

I never want this to end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I went to summer camp, I'd imagine this is what leaving would feel like.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't remember last year being like this *at all* in terms of just having goofy fun with the rest of the participants! I feel really lucky to have been able to be part of all of the fun this year. *grouphug*
That's because we're awesome ,we brought the party with us


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 5, 2013)

So true! I've been in Mexico all week for work, with really long days, and coming back to MUT has been my sanity. It also makes me that much more appreciative of what we are privileged to have (makeup goodness!) and what we can do for each other, especially the SS. I've been seeing lots of shantys and bare concrete houses, and folks working really hard to just get by. On a happier note, I'm hunting down one last stocking stuffer for my girl, and trying really hard not to buy myself another palette in the process  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Although with naked3 releasing at sephora tomorrow my no buy is screwed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So true! I've been in Mexico all week for work, with really long days, and coming back to MUT has been my sanity. It also makes me that much more appreciative of what we are privileged to have (makeup goodness!) and what we can do for each other, especially the SS. I've been seeing lots of shantys and bare concrete houses, and folks working really hard to just get by.

On a happier note, I'm hunting down one last stocking stuffer for my girl, and trying really hard not to buy myself another palette in the process



. Although with naked3 releasing at sephora tomorrow my no buy is screwed




I keep telling myself I don't need Nude'tude!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 5, 2013)

> All of these beautiful packages going out, and I keep seeing more and more I want to buy. Haha!!! I just saw the Stila In The Garden Palette marked down to $20 on sephora!! Can't... buy... for...myself... yet!!!! Of course sephora sent me that darn $20 off a $50 purchase today...Â


 Totally bought that on Friday! It's soooo beautiful! Re: homemade gifts, I totally had had every intention of making something for my SS because I LOVE TO CRAFT! But unfortunately I ran out of time and had to send it. Also I definitely tried making her chocolate covered potato chips but it was a total failure... Instead I used mint Lindt truffles as packing material to make up for it. Totally acceptable packing material, right?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 5, 2013)

> Totally bought that on Friday! It's soooo beautiful! Re: homemade gifts, I totally had had every intention of making something for my SS because I LOVE TO CRAFT! But unfortunately I ran out of time and had to send it. Also I definitely tried making her chocolate covered potato chips but it was a total failure... Instead I used mint Lindt truffles as packing material to make up for it. Totally acceptable packing material, right?


 Best packing material ever! Btw, for those of you near Chicago, the new outlet mall in Rosemont has a Lindt outlet. Just dropping that and moving along.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Totally bought that on Friday! It's soooo beautiful!



Re: homemade gifts, I totally had had every intention of making something for my SS because I LOVE TO CRAFT! But unfortunately I ran out of time and had to send it. Also I definitely tried making her chocolate covered potato chips but it was a total failure... Instead I used mint Lindt truffles as packing material to make up for it. Totally acceptable packing material, right?
I waited too long... it's not showing as $20 anymore! Poo!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, girl I've been reverse stalking since we got assigned! I'm sort of convinced that my ss is either a)being active as a "ghost" as I like to think of it ...or... B) I don't have a ss :,(
I can not, for the life of me, figure out who has me, and IT KILLS ME ON THE INSIDE. lol
I think my SS is someone who doesn't post much. Or is very sneaky. Or I'm just too busy trying to make my own Santee happy that I keep forgetting I have a SS too. Ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha this is me exactly!  I keep forgetting that I'm going to be getting a gift too!  I haven't tried to hard to figure mine out, though... I love surprises!


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm more of a lurker, but I've been reading the board the whole time and had a lot of fun doing that! You all are great. I should have posted more.
I know, me too. However, my husband had a sick relative who just passed yesterday. I've kind of been looking to Louie's needs.


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If my Santee or anyone else on here wants our snow, they can have it! Take it all! I hate it. But yeahhhh, tricky to send. Darn. Lol




I'm from Buffalo. We have enough of our own, thank you kindly!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha this is me exactly!  I keep forgetting that I'm going to be getting a gift too!  I haven't tried to hard to figure mine out, though... I love surprises!
I haven't even been thinking about who could have me as their SS either. I totally forgot about that part of the equation. SOOO now, I am going to start stalking, and by stalking I mean not doing anything because I doubt that I will figure it out even if I tried. HAHAHAHAA

Whoever you are that has me as your SS, thank you for everything, I appreciate your hard work and I am hoping you are someone who I have had the pleasure of interacting with on here because I would love to send you a return gift.

It is so nice to have gotten to know you ladies and I will be forever grateful for the bond that we have all created.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 5, 2013)

Dear SS,

I am very excited for my package to arrive, but I am also being patient. I know you put a lot of thought and effort into it and cannot wait to tell you how much I love it! That said, if you can, please send a tracking elf when you do mail it so that I will know when it will arrive. We have had issues with package theft in our building in the past. My husband is home all day long and can peek every few hours if we know when it is due to arrive. That said, I will go back to waiting patiently! I love you already!! Jamie


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 5, 2013)

> I'm more of a lurker, but I've been reading the board the whole time and had a lot of fun doing that! You all are great. I should have posted more.


 I'm the same way. I really enjoy reading everyone's posts. I'm always more of a lurker and it's a hard habit to break. Everyone on this thread is amazing, I can't wait to see who my SS is.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Going to the post office, finally!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Crossing my fingers that this doesn't cost a zillion dollars to mail. It's definitely on the heavy side.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm off to the Post Office to mail my gift! I'm so excited! I really hope she likes everything I got her. My wrapping skills aren't that great but here's a preview for my Santee:


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 5, 2013)

I need a little help! I don't know where to ask, so I'll ask here since y'all are just the bees freakin' knees! I got an angel tree kid for christmas. I want to make her a makeup bag filled with some makeup products that would be age appropriate. Does anyone have any suggestions? She's 11, African American, loves lip gloss, and a "total girly girl". Does anyone have any suggestions for blush? Lip Gloss? Other Age Appropriate items? (I have some from my benefit advent calendar I'm going to send her way! Plan on throwing in some of my 100s of mascaras... but I'm looking for any other suggestions!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need a little help! I don't know where to ask, so I'll ask here since y'all are just the bees freakin' knees!

I got an angel tree kid for christmas. I want to make her a makeup bag filled with some makeup products that would be age appropriate. Does anyone have any suggestions? She's 11, African American, loves lip gloss, and a "total girly girl". Does anyone have any suggestions for blush? Lip Gloss? Other Age Appropriate items? (I have some from my benefit advent calendar I'm going to send her way! Plan on throwing in some of my 100s of mascaras... but I'm looking for any other suggestions!
My sister is 13 and we're African American. She likes lip glosses (clear and colored) and nail polish. I would also include things like hair ties and lip balms. My mom doesn't really like her any other makeup.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My sister is 13 and we're African American. She likes lip glosses (clear and colored) and nail polish. I would also include things like hair ties and lip balms. My mom doesn't really like her any other makeup.


Oh, Love the hair tie and nail polish idea! I have some extra "swiss dot" instain blushes... I thought about tossing one of those in there. Or is that not age appropriate? What about some yes to wipes or something?


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My sister is 13 and we're African American. She likes lip glosses (clear and colored) and nail polish. I would also include things like hair ties and lip balms. My mom doesn't really like her any other makeup.



Oh, Love the hair tie and nail polish idea! I have some extra "swiss dot" instain blushes... I thought about tossing one of those in there. Or is that not age appropriate? What about some yes to wipes or something? 
Blush to me would be a little to old for eleven.  In my eleven year old nieces present I gave her nail polish, hair ties, maybelline baby lips, some facial wipes, lotion, and perfume.  She is a girly girl.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

I think nail polish, cute gloss, and cute ties should be ok. I don't think blush would be age or skill appropriate though.



> Quote:Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sister is 13 and we're African American. She likes lip glosses (clear and colored) and nail polish. I would also include things like hair ties and lip balms. My mom doesn't really like her any other makeup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha this is me exactly!  I keep forgetting that I'm going to be getting a gift too!  I haven't tried to hard to figure mine out, though... I love surprises!
Is there even away to figure out who is your SS? lol There are so many participants this year.  This thread is indeed a lot more entertaining last year.  I am trying not to think about my Secret Santa too much.  I hope my SS didn't have any trouble picking out items for me. Im really simple actually, lol my SS last year made me cry with the attention to detail that was put into everything!  I love this part of MakeupTalk.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 5, 2013)

I will be sending my Santee's package out next Thursday! If anyone has tried to guess who I have FYI...lol


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Blush to me would be a little to old for eleven.Â  In my eleven year old nieces present I gave her nail polish, hair ties, maybelline baby lips, some facial wipes, lotion, and perfume.Â  She is a girly girl.


Love it! Thank you so much! That's exactly what I will give her!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> I have enjoyed reading this thread. @slinka where would you find makeup in shapes of animals? That would be really cool to have.


 Paul and joe have a fantastic line- there's a thread on mut about it! The ones I have I believe are tony moly(cats wink) and then there's a Peri pera tint- not cat shaped, but has a cat-deco on it. They're Korean- I use roseroseshop but you can find other sellers if you so desire. Very affordable too!


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I agree on the blush thing (I think anyone her age would probably go a little heavy anyways- lets just not let her make that mistake yet lol). My oldest is almost 9, and she loves (I give her my overflow/too girly scented bbw) body sprays and lotions (and shower gel)! And nail polish- the brighter the better lol. The only things I allow her to wear makeup-wise isn't really make up lol, but I allow clear glosses (at Walmart I swear I saw some in cute ice cream/cupcake containers! They'd be cute maybe?), lip balm (l bet the 11 yr old might like a tinted balm maybe...nothing crazy-colored obviously, but a natural color?) and nail polish. I'll let her play with temp.hair color (like hair mascara) when she's out of school. Hope I helped a little lol.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Blush to me would be a little to old for eleven.  In my eleven year old nieces present I gave her nail polish, hair ties, maybelline baby lips, some facial wipes, lotion, and perfume.  She is a girly girl.



Love it! Thank you so much! That's exactly what I will give her!



I forgot I did put in hair chalk.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2013)

> Yeah, I agree on the blush thing (I think anyone her age would probably go a little heavy anyways- lets just not let her make that mistake yet lol). My oldest is almost 9, and she loves (I give her my overflow/too girly scented bbw) body sprays and lotions (and shower gel)! And nail polish- the brighter the better lol. The only things I allow her to wear makeup-wise isn't really make up lol, but I allow clear glosses (at Walmart I swear I saw some in cute ice cream/cupcake containers! They'd be cute maybe?), lip balm (l bet the 11 yr old might like a tinted balm maybe...nothing crazy-colored obviously, but a natural color?) and nail polish. I'll let her play with temp.hair color (like hair mascara) when she's out of school. Hope I helped a little lol.


 I just talked to my local father-of-an-African-American-tween-girl (Coworker Phil. He pretty much always gets my questions about tween girls because everyone else I know has younger girls or nothing but sons!) about what he would be cool with his daughter having, and he said pretty much what slinka said. Lip gloss/balm, nail polish, hair clips/ties. That was it. He was also rather horrified at the idea of his daughter getting ahold of a staining product like that blush because carpeting and furniture! Ack!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Blush to me would be a little to old for eleven.  In my eleven year old nieces present I gave her nail polish, hair ties, maybelline baby lips, some facial wipes, lotion, and perfume.  She is a girly girl.



Love it! Thank you so much! That's exactly what I will give her!



I think you can find stuff like the bon bon nail polishes, lip smackers, geogirl stuff and bath and body works, but mascara might not be age appropriate. there are lots of cute stuff at target that goes on clearance that has like hello kitty shower/bath gels or something that you could check out. cute hair accessories or necklaces or something at claire's would probably work too.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 5, 2013)

Y'all are the best! Thanks a ton!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love the hello kitty idea, too! No one is ever too old for HK!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 5, 2013)

My little sister is 11 and she loves hair chalk and the baby lips lip balm. She's also really into nail polish and nail art stuff. For her birthday I got her a Hello Kitty makeup storage box &amp; she loves it, she keeps all her nail polishes in it. My mom won't allow her to wear mascara or lip gloss though.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will definitely be sending a thank you card. I'm also thinking of doing an "un-boxing" video of my present so my ss can see how happy her gift has made me




That's a really cute idea.


----------



## jaylee78 (Dec 5, 2013)

Eeek!!! I got my Secret Santa gift!! I'm not opening anything (except I opened the card) until after dinner, but I'm sooo excited! [@]tanya0949[/@], Thank you!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 5, 2013)

This is so fun seeing everyone's gifts. Keep posting pictures!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

i looove all the elfing i did today!!! this is so exciting!


----------



## slinka (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm taking pictures (I forgot to take pics of the things I've wrapped so far, oh well) but I can't post all of them because...well....you know how some things have a distinctive shape and stuff? I know realistically she probably wouldn't notice if I posted it wrapped- but I'm trying to be a sneaky snake and am too paranoid that she might see it and out two and two together lol.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you can find stuff like the bon bon nail polishes, lip smackers, geogirl stuff and bath and body works, but mascara might not be age appropriate. there are lots of cute stuff at target that goes on clearance that has like hello kitty shower/bath gels or something that you could check out. cute hair accessories or necklaces or something at claire's would probably work too. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Blush to me would be a little to old for eleven.  In my eleven year old nieces present I gave her nail polish, hair ties, maybelline baby lips, some facial wipes, lotion, and perfume.  She is a girly girl.

Love it! Thank you so much! That's exactly what I will give her!





Just FYI, I saw CVS had quite a bit of Lip Smackers as part of beauty clearance at 75% off.  I bought the Dr Pepper one (nostalgia gets me every time!) for 59 cents!  Also, Ulta has Baby Lips buy 1 get 1 half off.  I love the idea of giving bath and body works lotion, scent sprays, etc.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a 10 year old (almost 11 year old) daughter. She loves the lip smackers lip balm (especially the skittles flavored ones), body sprays, fancy smelling soaps, lotion, &amp; nail polish. You can't go wrong with lip smackers. I still use them too! Ha ha ha.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 5, 2013)

> Paul and joe have a fantastic line- there's a thread on mut about it! The ones I have I believe are tony moly(cats wink) and then there's a Peri pera tint- not cat shaped, but has a cat-deco on it. They're Korean- I use roseroseshop but you can find other sellers if you so desire. Very affordable too!


Seriously so cute! I want all the kitties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry I haven't updated in awhile; My aunt got hit by a car and has been in a coma and sadly she passed away today, so life has been kind of...yeah, not the same the past week..

Dear SS, I'm sorry I haven't mailed out your package but I promise it will go out soon!

To answer the two questions I saw; My favorite Disney princess is Snow White, and I'm allergic to Blueberries.
Sorry to hear that my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My sister is 13 and we're African American. She likes lip glosses (clear and colored) and nail polish. I would also include things like hair ties and lip balms. My mom doesn't really like her any other makeup.



Oh, Love the hair tie and nail polish idea! I have some extra "swiss dot" instain blushes... I thought about tossing one of those in there. Or is that not age appropriate? What about some yes to wipes or something? 
Blush to me would be a little to old for eleven.  In my eleven year old nieces present I gave her nail polish, hair ties, maybelline baby lips, some facial wipes, lotion, and perfume.  She is a girly girl.


Like others said, I would skip the blush. The thought of my sister wearing blush scares me. I could see her looking like a clown because she's very heavy handed lol.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there even away to figure out who is your SS? lol There are so many participants this year.  This thread is indeed a lot more entertaining last year.  I am trying not to think about my Secret Santa too much.  I hope my SS didn't have any trouble picking out items for me. Im really simple actually, lol my SS last year made me cry with the attention to detail that was put into everything!  I love this part of MakeupTalk. 







I've been trying to figure it out. My boyfriend keeps telling me "can't you just be surprised?" but I have to try and get clues. I have two ladies that might be possible santas (if they are regular posters) but really I won't know until Saturday - an elf just let me know it's on its way and Squeeeee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2013)

> I've been trying to figure it out. My boyfriend keeps telling me "can't you just be surprised?" but I have to try and get clues. I have two ladies that might be possible santas (if they are regular posters) but really I won't know until Saturday - an elf just let me know it's on its way and Squeeeee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They just don't understand that sometimes half of the fun is the figuring out!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Eeeek! I have tracking!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting so antsy to ship that I kind of wish I hadn't placed another order, haha...but all the the wrapping finally has me in a Christmassy mood! Tomorrow is my day off and I fully intend to spend it watching the first two Home Alone movies, Elf, and Christmas Vacation, while drinking hot chocolate and wearing ugly sweater socks. Yesssss. &lt;3
Sounds like fun!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of Ugly Sweater socks, I got these and I am so obsessed with them...I may or may not have gotten something similar (but very different) for my SS. Nothing says christmas like ugly sweaters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Love those!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have really, really bad handwriting- but apparently I'm doing it "right" from y'all's post office people. Curvy-bottom twos and legs-open-in-the-air fours lol.
Same here, but I have serial killer hand writing awful awful hand writing poor SS prob won't be able to read her stuff. On a happier note my dough is chilling finally. hubby says just buy it this year but I've spent SOO much this past month I really shouldn't

All my teachers used to say I either wrote like a doctor or a mad scientist. Hope my SS understands what I wrote. So nice you are making cookies from scratch.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 5, 2013)

Just in case the ice storm gets me. :brrrr: I promise to return as soon as we defrost. Literally the city is shutting down. You have to love the south and a little snow. There is not a loaf of bread in the whole county.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

[quote name="usofjessamerica" url=

oh man.. I gotta stop. I also gotta unsub from the Black Friday/Cyber Monday thread. I wonder how long I can withstand making a purchase today?
9 orders. NINE. all because of that damn thread. I can see smoke emanating from my credit card.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

May I ask what are the other 9 that you ordered from?  My credit card is still sleeping, I need to wake it up and take it for a jog on the internet.

Absolutely! (as long as no judgment is involved, lol-although, I must say, I've seen you around the boards, Miss Formosa, and I think we have VERY similar spending habits





On to the tally, in the order that the damage was accrued:

1) Sephora- first online run for Black Friday goodies

2) Birchbox-placed a $35 order to the advantage of the extra 75 point promo

3) Sephora- picked more Black Friday items that were showing OOS when I placed my first order

4) Kiehl's- 5 Deluxe samples + free shipping on any order!

5) Bumble &amp; Bumble- two travel sized Items, three minis, and 4 foils with any purchase + free shipping!

6) Ulta-I went crazy. yikes ...BUT, I also picked up the Lavender bag of free samples valued somewhere around $100, so YAY !

7) Sephora-again. I kept seeing new things that I needed :/

8) Everday Minerals- LOVE their brushes! Plus I've been wanting to pick up one of their brush rolls forever and they just came out with new shades of the tinted lip butters





9) 100% Pure- 10 selections of products/sets of products for $10 each! I LOVE their body lotions, and I've been meaning to try other products from the line so , it was a great opportunity! I picked up a nail polish trio, a hand cream trio and three of their pigmented fruit cream sticks for lips!

10) the Body Shop- never tried anything from here, and 50% off was just too good to pass up! I loaded up on minis of just about everything





11) Undrest LA- non beauty related, and their usual prices are STEEP, but it's my favorite brand of lingerie/swimwear on the planet. 50% off site wide..They use Supima cotton, all handmade in the US in some of the most adorable patterns/colors I've ever seen. Highly recommend.

12) Exp....OH MY GOD. I just realized I am at way more than 10.. Youre going to have an awesome mail day.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just in case the ice storm gets me.



I promise to return as soon as we defrost. Literally the city is shutting down. You have to love the south and a little snow. There is not a loaf of bread in the whole county.

Every time we're on Snow Alert here in Atlanta I always get a mental picture of people screaming MILK AND BREAD!!!  MILK AND BREAD!! FOR GAWD'S SAKE MILK AND BREAD.   Why not Cheetos and Pepsi?   Vodka and Orange Juice and Firewood?   It's always milk and bread.   

Stay Warm.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

My gift will be here tomorrow...I'm so excited I could pee! I hadn't really thought about MY gift in all of my excitement about shopping for my girl. It's been  a lousy mail week (I have gotten NOTHING except for bills from the time I broke my ankle - merry christmas to me) so I'm just super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also got shipping for the order I made, so my girl's gift will be on its way as soon as that arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift will be here tomorrow...I'm so excited I could pee! I hadn't really thought about MY gift in all of my excitement about shopping for my girl. It's been  a lousy mail week (I have gotten NOTHING except for bills from the time I broke my ankle - merry christmas to me) so I'm just super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also got shipping for the order I made, so my girl's gift will be on its way as soon as that arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
THAT IS SO EXCITING! I'm so excited about everyone getting their gifts. And excited to get mine on Monday!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift will be here tomorrow...I'm so excited I could pee! I hadn't really thought about MY gift in all of my excitement about shopping for my girl. It's been  a lousy mail week (I have gotten NOTHING except for bills from the time I broke my ankle - merry christmas to me) so I'm just super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also got shipping for the order I made, so my girl's gift will be on its way as soon as that arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
THAT IS SO EXCITING! I'm so excited about everyone getting their gifts. And excited to get mine on Monday!  





I promise I will post pics ASAP so that you can join me in the excitement!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I promise I will post pics ASAP so that you can join me in the excitement!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
YAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm WAY more excited for my girl to get her gift than I am to get my own (and I'm really excited about that too!). I hope she posts something right away when she gets it!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my lady might get her gift today!  I can't wait to see if she likes it.  I forgot to bring the tracking number to work with me so I am considering calling my husband and asking him for it.  I wish I had a little camera on the box so I could watch it make its way to her door.  I just read that last line and feel kind of creepy now.  If I am your SS, sorry for being a creeper, just very excited!
I think we all want to see the reaction when our santee receives her gift.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




  Hopefully she was just busy with Thanksgiving.  This was probably a crazy weekend for a lot of people with travel and such.  If you need an elf to check in with them let me know.
Thanks.  I'm going to give it a couple of days.   I just want to know if they got it.

Personally the minute I get mine I'm going to at least pm my person to tell them I've received it.

I think the moment I get mine I will shriek so loudly my SS will hear me and know I received it!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Everyone is going nuts for Naked 3 and I'm just sitting here going "Meh".


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't any nakeds and I don't plan on buying any anytime soon. Too bad right now seems like a bad time to do some sephora shopping!



> Everyone is going nuts for Naked 3 and I'm just sitting here going "Meh".


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't any nakeds and I don't plan on buying any anytime soon. Too bad right now seems like a bad time to do some sephora shopping!

Same- I got the Lorac set from last year that looks like a chocolate bar set and it has all the neutrals I'll ever need.  But if we're being really honest, I just take the gold one and use metals on my eyes.  Normal neutrals tend to look kinda weird on me (pink ain't my friend), so I almost always do a gold smoky eye, even during the day :/  Four eyeshadows works perfectly for that, I def. don't need all those in a Naked palette.  They're pretty though.  And I know plenty of people who do use them all!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a nude 'tude from thebalm that I bought with birchbox points, that's it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone is going nuts for Naked 3 and I'm just sitting here going "Meh".
I feel the same way.  I like how Naked 3 looks more than Naked 2 but not so much that I want to buy it.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same- I got the Lorac set from last year that looks like a chocolate bar set and it has all the neutrals I'll ever need.  But if we're being really honest, I just take the gold one and use metals on my eyes.  Normal neutrals tend to look kinda weird on me (pink ain't my friend), so I almost always do a gold smoky eye, even during the day :/  Four eyeshadows works perfectly for that, I def. don't need all those in a Naked palette.  They're pretty though.  And I know plenty of people who do use them all!
I'm with you on that.  I know I'd never use all of them...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

Omgzzz. I wanted that entire chocolate bar set thingy SO BADLY. But that was right at the beginning of my beauty kick and right when I first joined MUT. I didn't buy it because I thought "Will I ever NEED this much make up at once? Is this too much money to spend on make up?" ...well folks, look at me now. I'm a monster. A pretty, pretty monster.



> Same- I got the Lorac set from last year that looks like a chocolate bar set and it has all the neutrals I'll ever need. Â But if we're being really honest, I just take the gold one and use metals on my eyes. Â Normal neutrals tend to look kinda weird on me (pink ain't my friend), so I almost always do a gold smoky eye, even during the day :/ Â Four eyeshadows works perfectly for that, I def. don't need all those in a Naked palette. Â They're pretty though. Â And I know plenty of people who do use them all!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

I've never had a Naked palette, but I am considering Naked 3. I am not big on neutrals, but I'm trying to learn, for the sake of variety. I like the pinky tones...I think Naked 1 is hideous and Naked 2 is slightly more alluring.

I know I shouldn't get it, though, because I have plenty of neutrals mixed into my various CS palettes and Cargo quads. I'm just tempted by the pretty packaging...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 6, 2013)

This is the first 'Naked' product I've actually had an interest in buying! I just use a lot of pink shades in my every day look, so I know I'd get a lot of use out of it. I don't really see it as a neutral palette at all.

Buuuuut I've spent entirely too much money the last week, so I'm waiting until after Christmas to buy it. My Birthday is right away in January so I'll treat myself. 





Still have to decide what to buy with my $20 GC but I'm waiting to see what my Secret Santa picked out for me!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omgzzz. I wanted that entire chocolate bar set thingy SO BADLY. But that was right at the beginning of my beauty kick and right when I first joined MUT. I didn't buy it because I thought "Will I ever NEED this much make up at once? Is this too much money to spend on make up?"

...well folks, look at me now. I'm a monster. A pretty, pretty monster.
This was so me when I joined MUT. Now I'm like $200 away from Rouge. I also have more makeup than I will ever be able to smear on my face lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was so me when I joined MUT. Now I'm like $200 away from Rouge. I also have more makeup than I will ever be able to smear on my face lol
i dont have enough faces for all the make up i own. i dont have enough nails and toes for all my polish. i do have a big enough mouth for all the food i want to eat...i am grateful for that.


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

I know this is going to shock you all- But I don't own any naked anything either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hell, I've got neutrals in various palettes plus a wet n wild natural-color palette- ill never finish them all at the rate I'm going lol. I definitely do not need a naked palette. Not that I'd turn one down if it were gifted to me, but...yknow.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

I bought the nude tude for the pinup girls lol.  But no, really people keep telling me how versatile they are and how they use them all the time so I buy an e.l.f. nude or thebalm and then I only use like 2 colors.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Paul and joe have a fantastic line- there's a thread on mut about it! The ones I have I believe are tony moly(cats wink) and then there's a Peri pera tint- not cat shaped, but has a cat-deco on it. They're Korean- I use roseroseshop but you can find other sellers if you so desire. Very affordable too!


 I will have to remember this for next year. This will not come in time.


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

> I will have to remember this for next year. This will not come in time.


 Exactly- I wanted to send my girl some of my favorite Korean things, but had no prestige extras and knew I couldn't get them in time. Oh well. An excuse to buy doubles next time I order (and to justify some hoarding lol)!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

I will definitely post picks when I receive my wonderful package.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2013)

> This is the first 'Naked' product I've actually had an interest in buying! I just use a lot of pink shades in my every day look, so I know I'd get a lot of use out of it. I don't really see it as a neutral palette at all. Buuuuut I've spent entirely too much money the last week, so I'm waiting until after Christmas to buy it. My Birthday is right away in January so I'll treat myself.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still have to decide what to buy with my $20 GC but I'm waiting to see what my Secret Santa picked out for me!


 My birthday is in January, too! And I'm planning on picking this one up for my birthday. I bought the Alice in Wonderland on my birthday the year it came out, but I want this one to wear on my birthday, so I'm keeping an eye on the UD site for a potential inventory closure special like they did last year.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2013)

> Omgzzz. I wanted that entire chocolate bar set thingy SO BADLY. But that was right at the beginning of my beauty kick and right when I first joined MUT. I didn't buy it because I thought "Will I ever NEED this much make up at once? Is this too much money to spend on make up?" ...well folks, look at me now. I'm a monster. A pretty, pretty monster.


 I love my chocolate bar set! I got it at nordstrom rack and only one of the palettes had been touched.. I got it for $25 or something and used a gift card. I don't ever use the lip set or the eyeliner but hey! The shadows are nice! And travel friendly, and have a fun mirror. They're amazingly pigmented and go on easily. I might like them better than my UD ammo palette and the other one. The more buttery an eyeshadow is, the more I tend to like it. Almost always I don't do eyeshadow though and stick with my kitten eyeliner.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love my chocolate bar set! I got it at nordstrom rack and only one of the palettes had been touched.. I got it for $25 or something and used a gift card. I don't ever use the lip set or the eyeliner but hey! The shadows are nice! And travel friendly, and have a fun mirror. They're amazingly pigmented and go on easily. I might like them better than my UD ammo palette and the other one. The more buttery an eyeshadow is, the more I tend to like it. Almost always I don't do eyeshadow though and stick with my kitten eyeliner.
ohh lady... the ones i was in love with the most at the time were the lip and the eyeliner bars!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

STOP IT!! I've noticed that everyone on this thread has been thrilled to receive their gifts, you have given a lot thought to the gifts you are sending a person you've never met based on what you've learned from them based on a wish list, a Santa questionnaire and their posts... I am sure they are going to be thrilled that you took the time to do something special just for term.

I'm really happy that I chose to participate this year, the entire experience has been lovely. Has anyone else noticed the wonderful sense of generosity and gratitude on these threads? *I would adopt half of you for the holidays next year - just to have the fun of picking out things to match the personalities I have imagined you have*.
yes! All of you ladies are welcome over for coffee, martinis, or a home cooked meal next Christmas. Y'all are darling





Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now that I am done shopping and everything has finally come in, I'm getting ready to wrap and  I'm worried that my santee already bought some of this stuff....  or will not like any of it....  sigh  gifting anxiety....

STOP IT!! I've noticed that everyone on this thread has been thrilled to receive their gifts, you have given a lot thought to the gifts you are sending a person you've never met based on what you've learned from them based on a wish list, a Santa questionnaire and their posts... I am sure they are going to be thrilled that you took the time to do something special just for term.

I'm really happy that I chose to participate this year, the entire experience has been lovely. Has anyone else noticed the wonderful sense of generosity and gratitude on these threads? I would adopt half of you for the holidays next year - just to have the fun of picking out things to match the personalities I have imagined you have.



 everyone on here is so nice I wish I could buy presents for everyone and definitely hang out with everyone.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man ... just went to Lush for the first time ever for my secret santa. The woman was so nice, I explained the makeuptalk and the secret santa thing and she thought it was really awesome. She was so sweet asking thoughtful questions about my SS and made recommendations not only based on her skin type and likes, but also things she might need based on her job! Without even noticing, I ended up spending $60 though!! Now I have to figure out which things I'll give to my SS and which to give to other members of the family (or keep for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) And figure out the best way to mail the mask with ice packs and such so it stays cold on the journey across the country ...
I am pretty new to Lush and they are amazing!  They sat me down and massaged things into my hands.  If I hadn't been on a strict budget I could have left my whole paycheck there!  Definitely going back.

That's the part  I love! My hands come out so soft when I leave there.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm fine with things not being in their big outer packaging.  That said, I keep things in their boxes forever.  Like my UD lipstick I got a couple months ago is inside it's box, inside my purse.  I'm just weird.
I do the same thing so I guess you're not the only weird one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

It's here, it's heere! haven't opened anything yet, going to do that now. Pics will be in the reveal thread in a few, and I'll be back when I see who my SS is!!! YAYYY!!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYYAYAY



> It's here, it's heere! haven't opened anything yet, going to do that now. Pics will be in the reveal thread in a few, and I'll be back when I see who my SS is!!! YAYYY!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's here, it's heere! haven't opened anything yet, going to do that now. Pics will be in the reveal thread in a few, and I'll be back when I see who my SS is!!! YAYYY!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So exciting!


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 6, 2013)

> YAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYYAYAY
> 
> 
> > It's here, it's heere! haven't opened anything yet, going to do that now. Pics will be in the reveal thread in a few, and I'll be back when I see who my SS is!!! YAYYY!!!!


 !!!!! Yay! Pictures!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

We want pics! We want pics!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay, @pooteeweet213 YOU MADE ME CRY LIKE A FRICKIN BABY. So sweet and thoughtful and I love everything, ahhh &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Okay, @pooteeweet213 Â YOU MADE ME CRY LIKE A FRICKIN BABY. So sweet and thoughtful and I love everything, ahhh &lt;3 &lt;3


 Wahh I'm so happy! Literally tearing up on the train into work right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited it was already delivered that I called my boyfriend to tell him, and he was like "that's cool when do you get yours?" and I was like "I literally don't care! Doing something special for this girl is way better than any present!!" And it's so true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Okay, @pooteeweet213 Â YOU MADE ME CRY LIKE A FRICKIN BABY. So sweet and thoughtful and I love everything, ahhh &lt;3 &lt;3


 Was the mask/ice pack okay?? I reeeeally wanted to get you a mask from lush but they can't be warm for more than 12 hours and I have been freaking out about it since when I picked it up earlier this week.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, @pooteeweet213
 YOU MADE ME CRY LIKE A FRICKIN BABY. So sweet and thoughtful and I love everything, ahhh &lt;3 &lt;3

Wahh I'm so happy! Literally tearing up on the train into work right now





I was so excited it was already delivered that I called my boyfriend to tell him, and he was like "that's cool when do you get yours?" and I was like "I literally don't care! Doing something special for this girl is way better than any present!!" And it's so true



Thank you so much :')!  I know what you mean, I wasn't even thinking about getting my gift until I got tracking because I was so excited about the one I was working on. I feel so spoiled! I can tell how much thought and care you put into it and I am so very grateful! You are amazing!!

Now, to post some pics!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

My girl should be getting her gift today!! I am SO excited. Please feel free to open everything right away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait to see your post!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, @pooteeweet213
 YOU MADE ME CRY LIKE A FRICKIN BABY. So sweet and thoughtful and I love everything, ahhh &lt;3 &lt;3

Was the mask/ice pack okay?? I reeeeally wanted to get you a mask from lush but they can't be warm for more than 12 hours and I have been freaking out about it since when I picked it up earlier this week. 
Yes!! You did well, it was still nice and cool! And I squealed when I saw it, because I have always wanted to try a mask, and since there's not one near me I figured I'd never be able to! SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yaaaayyyy!!!! Great gifts. You ladies rock!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm having way too much fun looking at everyone's gifts!


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 6, 2013)

> Every time we're on Snow Alert here in AtlantaÂ I always get a mental picture of people screaming MILK AND BREAD!!! Â MILK AND BREAD!! FOR GAWD'S SAKE MILK AND BREAD. Â  Why not Cheetos and Pepsi? Â  Vodka and Orange Juice and Firewood? Â  It's always milk and bread. Â Â  Stay Warm.Â


 Oh my gosh, I had JUST moved to Atlanta from Michigan when we got that 'snow storm' right after the New Years back in 2011... I wasn't prepared for the madness. I went to Kroger just expecting to get normal groceries. There wasn't anything there! It was absolutely bananas! Lol I had no idea how crazy it got down here from even the mention of snow.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Stay warm!!! It's suppose to get really chilly this weekend.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2013)

It's snowing in PDX! It is *extremely* unusual to get snow this early. This evening is going to be a nightmare. On top of the commute, I need to go grocery shopping (it's the stock-up-on-essentials paycheck), but the store will be a zoo.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

> It's snowing in PDX! It is *extremely* unusual to get snow this early. This evening is going to be a nightmare. On top of the commute, I need to go grocery shopping (it's the stock-up-on-essentials paycheck), but the store will be a zoo.


 I was there in late March one year and was very surprised that it snowed. Oh Portland you just want us all drinking coffee and dark beer as refuge from the weather....


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> I was there in late March one year and was very surprised that it snowed. Oh Portland you just want us all drinking coffee and dark beer as refuge from the weather....


 I can't wait for it to snow here in Saratoga and I'm incredibly jealous of all the west coasters getting more snow than us. If I have to live where it's freezing, I expect snow, darn it! On a side note: I miss California. Where you can wear flip flops in December.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't wait for it to snow here in Saratoga and I'm incredibly jealous of all the west coasters getting more snow than us. If I have to live where it's freezing, I expect snow, darn it!

On a side note: I miss California. Where you can wear flip flops in December.
And I have been even though its 30 degrees out




I did in ABQ until about Nov. Then I got too cold. I'd go barefoot all the time if I could. Flip Flops are the next best thing.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> And I have been even though its 30 degrees out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did in ABQ until about Nov. Then I got too cold. I'd go barefoot all the time if I could. Flip Flops are the next best thing.


 Same here, I wear flip flops all the time if I can't be barefoot. My husband doesn't understand it but I was raised that way. My mom and grandma were forever barefoot so I just went with it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't wait for it to snow here in Saratoga and I'm incredibly jealous of all the west coasters getting more snow than us. If I have to live where it's freezing, I expect snow, darn it!

On a side note: I miss California. Where you can wear flip flops in December.
My husband wears flip flops in December, well, all year actually, even in the snow!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> My husband wears flip flops in December, well, all year actually, even in the snow!


 You're lucky your husband will even wear them. Mine only considers them "shower shoes" and won't wear them unless he had to shower on the ship.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2013)

@usofjessamerica The colors were so pretty but I dunno!  Maybe there's something wrong with me, I can't get those two to work! (eyeliner and lip)


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

[@]elizabethrose[/@] wait! What stuff are you talking about?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FunAtTheCircus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wrapped almost everything tonight. I'm waiting on a few more things to come for my secret santee, that I recently ordered.

My secret santa nails package is ready to go out... now. Got the box packaged up and sealed. Letters wrote.. done! I think I'll take the package to the PO in the afternoon. I may even look into buying the postage online to get tracking for free and the little discount they offer.

I added some bows and candy canes to the inside of the package. On the outside I just put holiday stickers ... lol





The black thing on the left is my stiletto heel tape dispenser and the silver thing on the right are my scissors ... hahaha





Laptop not included.





On the To/From stickers I am going to put my name, her name, and the number present to open when. I was hoping to do the 12 days of Christmas... a gift per day.. but I figured that if she didn't want to .. she could go ahead and open them all at once. I put a card on the top and then our family Christmas card on the bottom. It's a picture of us with my cats ... lol and I put lots of samples in too.

This has been so fun. I love spoiling others and hope my santee's love their things.
Great job on the  wrapping.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2013)

@usofjessamerica The lip and eyeliner palettes from the Lorac Chocolate Bar set!  (I totally know that's not what it's called.. sweet temptations?)  I crashed before I got your response last night!  Whooops....


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

Ooh!! Sorry! I just looked at swatches. Those don't look too stellar from the few blogs I looked at :/


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't wait for it to snow here in Saratoga and I'm incredibly jealous of all the west coasters getting more snow than us. If I have to live where it's freezing, I expect snow, darn it!

On a side note: I miss California. Where you can wear flip flops in December.
Ha, it is getting up to 74 degrees here in Georgia and I am super excited. Flip flops are coming out today!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait to see which one of you ladies I am lucky enough to have as a Secret Santa.  Of course, maybe it is none of you and it is a lady that doesn't post much, and that is great too!
I cant wait to find out either.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooh!! Sorry! I just looked at swatches. Those don't look too stellar from the few blogs I looked at :/

Yeah- they definitely get pushed to the bottom of the pile!  Oh well!  The shadows are nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Girl, I hear ya!  If I don't hide them, my hubby eats everything I buy to put in my kids' packed lunches.  And yep, I buy him plenty of things to eat too.  But I never figure out that the kids' items are missing until I'm trying to pack lunches at 6:30 AM and I can't find the string cheese/lentil chips/crackers/GoGo Squeez(es), etc.  

Of course, I'm only preparing for the day, about a decade in the future, when I have my husband AND two teenage boys.  I have the feeling that I'll bring home groceries, set them in the kitchen, and watch as a life-size game of Hungry Hungry Hippos takes place.

My aunt had six boys, so yes, that is what it will be like. 
I just found this on Pinterest!  I'm laughing so hard I can't breathe!!!





....and I'm totally using this idea from now on.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Product Shipping Price     

 *Christian Dior Addict #643 Diablotine Lipstick* Item#: 15894110 Quantity: 1 Ground *$12.99 *   

 *Dior Cannage Couture 001 Dawn Grey Eyelook Makeup Palette* Item#: 15890528 Quantity: 1 Ground *$20.99 *   

 *Christian Dior Addict Extreme 'Delice' Lipstick* Item#: 15894083 Quantity: 1 Ground *$16.99 * 

OK SOMEONE PLEASE TAKE THE COMPUTER AWAY FROM ME!

My husband would kill me if he weren't horribly enabling and loved spoiling me.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Product Shipping Price     

 *Christian Dior Addict #643 Diablotine Lipstick* Item#: 15894110 Quantity: 1 Ground *$12.99 *   

 *Dior Cannage Couture 001 Dawn Grey Eyelook Makeup Palette* Item#: 15890528 Quantity: 1 Ground *$20.99 *   

 *Christian Dior Addict Extreme 'Delice' Lipstick* Item#: 15894083 Quantity: 1 Ground *$16.99 * 

OK SOMEONE PLEASE TAKE THE COMPUTER AWAY FROM ME!

My husband would kill me if he weren't horribly enabling and loved spoiling me.
Where are you shopping? I want to be enabled also lol...


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Overstock, everyone forgets about overstock lol. I forgot about it until Hubby got a free year's club O membership as a veteran so free shipping and 5% back YAY. You have to dig but they've got some awesome deals.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Overstock, everyone forgets about overstock lol. I forgot about it until Hubby got a free year's club O membership as a veteran so free shipping and 5% back YAY. You have to dig but they've got some awesome deals.
You're right, I absolutely forget about Overstock. I go there when I need things for home but never think of looking there for beauty products.  Thanks for giving me a new place to shop!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Be careful though not everything is cheaper. So I always google something if I like it.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

What a great birthday! I got my Secret Santa gift today too!!!! Thank you [@]Bflopolska[/@] /Elizabeth!! I'm going over to the reveal threads to post my pictures of my gifts!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What a great birthday! I got my Secret Santa gift today too!!!! Thank you @Bflopolska /Elizabeth!!

I'm going over to the reveal threads to post my pictures of my gifts!
What awesome timing!!!  Way to go, Elizabeth!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> What awesome timing!!! Â Way to go, Elizabeth!


I know! Crazy good timing! What an awesome surprise to get on my birthday!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What a great birthday! I got my Secret Santa gift today too!!!! Thank you @Bflopolska /Elizabeth!!

I'm going over to the reveal threads to post my pictures of my gifts!
Hi,  I'm the one who "isn't on MUT much!"  The fact of the matter is I've been crawling all over the site and this particular thread, gleaning ideas (or at least I was until an emergency hit my husband's family, then he was hogging the iPad for a while.) @missemiee I really hope you like your bonbons, and doubly so because of your birthday! (Fellow Sagittarius waving--I'm a December baby too!)


----------



## missemiee (Dec 6, 2013)

> Hi,Â  I'm the one who "isn't on MUT much!"  The fact of the matter is I've been crawling all over the site and this particular thread, gleaning ideas (or at least I was until an emergency hit my husband's family, then he was hogging the iPad for a while.)Â @missemiee Â I really hope you like your bonbons, and doubly so because of your birthday! (Fellow Sagittarius waving--I'm a December baby too!)


 I do love it!! Thank you so much! Seriously it made my day to get my secret Santa gift today! That's funny though I totally thought someone had me that I had never talked to before and we HAVE interacted before so you got me there!! Lol. Yay! December birthdays! When is yours?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This day is crap and it's not even 9. Can I go back to bed?
We all have those days, hope things are looking up for you since then.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel like I'm the only one who actually doesn't want to guess their SS . Which is amazing because I am always the one who look at spoilers &amp; ask hints about Christmas presents LOL. I do wonder though when gals are posting, if they are my SS but I wouldn't want to really know until I have the box. I want to be surprised for once. I love surprises!

The same goes for my Secret Santee. I don't want her to find out! So I've been trying not to post even the slightest hints LOL.
whenever someone has an elf request for me i'm just like "shoot! that's not my person!" but i also don't want to know who my person is until i get it!

This^^^ exactly but I must say I  love being an elf  its so fun.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.





Sorry to hear that, hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear Secret Santee:

I was going to go home and grab the box and mail it out before class. My boyfriend just notified me that the old woman who lives a few doors down from us has passed away...a while ago based on "what he smelled when they opened her door". The fire department and cops are in my building. I am too scared to go home now. Sorry. And RIP apartment 21.

Xoxox Jess.
RIP apt21 I would be scared to go home too.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

You guys!!!! I am about to go to Trader Joe's with my roommates, which I NEVER do as it is pretty far.  What do I need to make sure to pick up??  I am not a fan of the chocolate covered chips (too sweet) or cookie butter (I have like 1,000 kinds of nut butters already, and shouldn't keep that kind of thing in the house 



)


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm mailing everything out tomorrow - I would've mailed out my SSantee nail today but MrKitty HAD to see Frozen on Friday during a matinee filled with sniffling, coughing children including one particularly heinous and obviously virulent little beast who sat next to me camouflaged by a cloak of cuteness that was so adorable that I shared Kleenex and butterfingers with it. So I'm home wrapped in a cloak of bitterness sneezing and coughing and playing Call Of Duty.

I was debating opening up the boxes and adding to them but have decided that Sending a plague box probably wouldn't be appreciated by my SS's.
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

Bahaha....not that cookie butter counts as a nut butter- a nut butter actually has *some* nutritional value, lol.
I don't keep it in the house either lol.

I've never been to a tarder joe's in all honesty- so I'd say just wander around and pick random things =p


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bahaha....not that cookie butter counts as a nut butter- a nut butter actually has *some* nutritional value, lol.
I don't keep it in the house either lol.

I've never been to a tarder joe's in all honesty- so I'd say just wander around and pick random things =p
 
LOL I know, but I just can't justify it when I have so many things I SHOULD be using instead


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I know, but I just can't justify it when I have so many things I SHOULD be using instead
True dat stone-meister. =p

Oh, I googled for stuff...found http://www.thelmagazine.com/newyork/the-10-best-trader-joes-store-brand-items/Content?oid=2214053 Dunno if any of it will appeal to you, but hey- ideas?


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  True dat stone-meister. =p

Oh, I googled for stuff...found http://www.thelmagazine.com/newyork/the-10-best-trader-joes-store-brand-items/Content?oid=2214053 Dunno if any of it will appeal to you, but hey- ideas?
thanks! yeah I am always super overwhelmed there


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys!!!! I am about to go to Trader Joe's with my roommates, which I NEVER do as it is pretty far.  What do I need to make sure to pick up??  I am not a fan of the chocolate covered chips (too sweet) or cookie butter (I have like 1,000 kinds of nut butters already, and shouldn't keep that kind of thing in the house 



)
I love the candy cane joe joes.  They are like oreos but with candy cane pieces in the filling.  I also love their honey goat cheese if you want something savory.  I usually want to buy everything so I'm not a good one to ask.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh. So I ordered something for my SS without realizing it came from China. Knowing it usually takes like 4-6 weeks I ended getting her something else. Guess what just showed up in my mailbox today? Too bad I already shipped her box yesterday.
Aww that sucks!


----------



## slinka (Dec 6, 2013)

And....now I want cookie butter, lmao.

My want of NOT gaining 15 pounds is stronger though, I think.

...Unless I *only* eat the cookie butter...calories are calories, right? RIGHT?!?!?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello Santee!  Got my flight of fancy popcorn from KuKuRuZa, first sampled through Love With Food (am not getting paid for this endorsement).  They are amazables!  (still not getting paid, damn, I wish their PR or marketing would get a word spider and send me 50 bags for mentioning their name...)  Just on suger high right now!! 

I know you are chocolate fiend like me so I ordered the S'mores for you, but they didn't put it in!!!  So I'm going to put it out there  for voting:

Fancy Nut Caramel

Maple Bacon

Tuxedo

Coconut Macaroon

Eggnog Brandy

Ther's one more flavor - Pumpkin Spice Pecan, but that one is in my cheeks, I am popcorn chipmunk.  Your skin looks so dewy that I think you are 17, so the Eggnog Brandy might not be a good idea.... or am I rationalizing?

I've emailed them on missing bag.   I plan on sending your box out no later then a week from today.  I'm all over NYC for my work so want to see if I can pick something cool and New Yorky for you.  If I could send you a Katz pastrami sandwhich I would, ohhh my...
Coconut Macaroon and Eggnog Brandy sound really good.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

I love TJs!!!! Everything is great--just fill the cart!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 6, 2013)

Slinka, exactly. Who needs nutrition anyway?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm very patiently waiting for my girl to post!!! She should've got her box today!!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 6, 2013)

> > I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that, hope everything works out for the best!


 It seems as though the insurance company will be taking care of it, so I'm not too worried now. The insurance adjuster said that is well below my coverage, so I'm OK. Thank you.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear SSantee... I promise I didn't forget about you...see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Almost finished!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SSantee...

I promise I didn't forget about you...see







Almost finished!!
I'm not going to taunt you about the gorgeous gift wrapping... I can't actually tie my own shoes (true) so I am always amazed at what people can do with paper and ribbon.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> Dear SSantee... I promise I didn't forget about you...see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Almost finished!!


 Oh my god, that is so beautiful! It's like a frozen Christmas miracle! Like I've said, if I saw this I wouldn't even want to open the presents. Lol. I would just sit and cry and rub boxes on myself.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SSantee...

I promise I didn't forget about you...see







Almost finished!!
This is incredible!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SSantee...

I promise I didn't forget about you...see







Almost finished!!

Oh my god, that is so beautiful! It's like a frozen Christmas miracle! Like I've said, if I saw this I wouldn't even want to open the presents. Lol. I would just sit and cry and rub boxes on myself. 
So gorgeous!  I would cover myself in boxes like one of those crazy naked sushi people (I would be clothed, I promise.  So not trying to give off a creeper vibe).  And just lay there for awhile... contemplating the awesomeness!!! @Tiffany27la your SSantee is a very lucky lady!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 6, 2013)

> So gorgeous! Â I would cover myself in boxes like one of those crazy naked sushi people (I would be clothed, I promise. Â So not trying to give off a creeper vibe). Â And just lay there for awhile... contemplating the awesomeness!!! @Tiffany27la Â your SSantee is a very lucky lady!


 I would probably be naked. Lol. To get the full effect. Hahahaaaa.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 6, 2013)

I guess my giftee will get her gift tomorrow, since the USPS tracking hasn't updated.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess my giftee will get her gift tomorrow, since the USPS tracking hasn't updated.

Mine got delivered today according to tracking, YAY.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

When we go to TJs we always get their mints, because they are made with real sugar and not HFCS.  My husband LOVES the dark chocolate covered espresso beans.  We stock up on organic ketchup, peanut butter, tea, etc.  I seem to always pick up some kind of new-to-me chocolate/sweet to try.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have not received my gift today.  I did treat myself to a mini-spree at Ulta this afternoon.  I was under strict orders from myself to only spend $20, I had two $5 off $10 coupons. I may have spent way more than that including a new eggplant gel liner by L'Oreal, 2 new lipsticks, a new mascara, cuticle balm, and the Benefit Hello Flawless foundation!  I really just wanted to match the foundation so I could get it on Birchbox with points, but I caved.  This is semi on topic because I went to Ulta to pick out the last couple little things for my Santee.  She is enabling me and she doesn't even know it!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One year we bought unbreakable one's and let the cats have a field day with the tree. That was THEIR present. All you could hear for a month was them batting ornaments on the floor. When you walked by one you put it back on the tree and it would start all over. They had a blast!
That's awesome! my cat must be the only cat not interested in  the tree, but the presents that's another story. She tries to open up the boxes, takes off bows, knocks down bags and likes to plop herself in the middle of the nativity.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome! my cat must be the only cat not interested in  the tree, but the presents that's another story. She tries to open up the boxes, takes off bows, knocks down bags and likes to plant herself in the middle of the nativity.
yup my roommate's cat has shown no interest, &amp; I ran the train a few times to make my dog afraid of the tree haha


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 6, 2013)

My cats love it even my "too cool to participate in anything" cat.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SSantee...

I promise I didn't forget about you...see







Almost finished!!
So very pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A few years back my oldest started complaining that her friends got iPads &amp; she got a couple barbies. The next Christmas we found an angel tree &amp; I let her pick a girl who was her exact age. On that girl's wish list were 2 things: underwear &amp; pants. She looked at me with tears in her eyes at the realization that she really doesn't have it so bad after all. Now we make it a family tradition to pick 2 names off the angel tree every year to help remind us of our blessings &amp; to put into perspective how lucky we really are.
That is a very beautiful story.

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wish my people would at least let somebody know that they got them.  My tracking says they were delivered but there hasn't been any kind of response. 
Aw I hope she checks in very soon!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will easily be one of those people who doesn't know something has arrived immediately. I live in a big building and often deliveries are held at the counter and I may not be notified through them via my boyfriend (who doesn't tell me half the time) so to anyone that has me, don't fret. The bonus is that it's extremely unlikely my package will get swiped in the building.

This is a good thing to keep in mind!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Holy Moly! 312 posts since I've been gone!! Looks like I won't be getting too much done today!!
Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!!
Hahaha I know by now everyone is probably cringing about how much I am replying to but I hadn't checked in since Thanksgiving- there is a lot to catch up on!!!

Don't worry I am behind too, its hard to keep up with this thread.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2013)

Everything looks so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Getting so antsy to mail- but I can't as I'm still waiting on goodies.


And can I just vent a little? I was born and raised in tx and literally never dealt with snow- not real snow (one time it sorta...powdered and stuck for like, ten minutes!). I'm in Utah now- and there is easily a foot of snow that happened in like, 4 hours. My minivan of doom can't get up my driveway! I'm pretty sure I can't get my daughter from her bus stop (beginning of our "community"- so a little bit of a drive from the house) so I'm hoping my husband can drive all the way up here in the 4-wheel-drive and get her ...and then go back to work. Lame.
Also- and I get it and don't blame them at all- but FedEx and ups can't come up here because of the stupid snow so they are leaving my stuff (and my santees stuff!) somewhere down the mountain. I certainly hope I find it/it's ok/I can dig my van out of the snow to actually go get it soon. Ugh.
In summary, kcuf snow!
Sorry to hear that, I am from NYC so I know how it is to deal with tons of snow.  I also lived in TX for a little bit so I get where you are coming from. I hope you were able to pickup your daughter safely.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha, you and me both sister. I got her so much...I don't even wanna know how much it's gonna cost to ship! Oh well.
Oh- and since there really wasn't anything "local" besides the Book of Mormon (isn't this state the beehive state or something? Idk) and I'm not really a native/local or anything here- I just got her some of the goodies that occur in my weirdo life lol. She might not like them- but I think she'll appreciate it and it definitely looks like things I'd send lol.

In other news, we need to be friendsies so you can make me Louisiana food




I shall send you kittens, love, rainbows and only the finest of wines.* (Which you have to go to a liquor/specialty store to buy here- wtf Utah?!)*
This would ruin. my. life. straight up.

aaand I would LOVE to share my Cajun cooking skillz with you! I can whip uo some Southern delights. fo real.

like the pot of gumbo that's currently simmering on my stove





eta: on the the subject of voodoo dolls, I tend to stay away lol,

Black Magic is NO joke, and I have personally witnessed some seriously crazy hsit.

Watch the Skeleton Key with Kate Hudson..it was filmed in Louisiana.  for a reason.





Gumbo sounds so yummy, please feed me lol.

I watched that  movie and I was scared for days. I am also the biggest scary cat in the world.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 6, 2013)

OMG I am so behind. My box is still sitting on my table waiting to be shipped out. It's going to have to wait until Monday. My work schedule sucks lately! Having so much fun watching these go out and come in though. Love it!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my car dealership just told me that the flat tire I had over thanksgiving weekend doesn't just require a new tire.  I also bent the wheel so badly I need a new one of those too.  With labor, the estimate was $887.  



 Guy told me to go to a discount place and just buy 4 new wheels that aren't from the manufacturer to save money.  My first instinct was to cry.  Then I was cursing the streets of Houston for so many potholes, one of which I hit.  But then, I decided to go to Walgreens where I knew they were having beauty clearance and instead bought my Santees more presents.  Somehow that made it feel a little better...
So sorry to hear that and so close to the holidays. Hope you are able to find a cheaper alternative.


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 6, 2013)

I wrapped everything today!! I'm planning on mailing it Monday!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After Santa season is over, can we have an Endless Summer Camp thread? This one is going to max out one of these days (I think the maximum post count is 5000, and we're past 4500 in here already!), and we clearly need a thread like this!



 this is my favorite thread.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After Santa season is over, can we have an Endless Summer Camp thread? This one is going to max out one of these days (I think the maximum post count is 5000, and we're past 4500 in here already!), and we clearly need a thread like this!
There's a max? Only ask since The sephora thread is gonna be at 7000 sooner than later =p I have so much to catch up on that thread!  Why do I have to do things that take me away from MUT?  I just want to catch up on all the threads im behind on.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess my giftee will get her gift tomorrow, since the USPS tracking hasn't updated.

Mine got delivered today according to tracking, YAY.

Tracking just updated! Her gift was delivered today!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Santee,
Your package is ready to go out tomorrow. If I can finish the letter to you.
Wow nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Luckily everyone has been understanding that I have told about SS, the hubby even came with me gift shopping. Now I am just nervous about my SS liking her gift, the 2 year old wrapping job I did  &amp; I feel bad  I didn't make anything homemade.
I've been pretty lucky, my husband understands because quite honestly I do this all the time - buying presents for total strangers. Some days when we are out shopping I would mention to my hubby that oh this person would like this and tell him it was a "regular" that I started to know so well and he would say go for it. In fact he does it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's great! I love random acts of kindness.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@JC327 don't feel bad; I have nothing that is homemade. I am not that crafty to give as a gift. I wish I had time to bake some homemade goodies but my schedule is kind of crazy and when I get home I am too tired. Things will go back to normal in a couple of weeks. I am sure your santee will love their gift.
Thank you! I just always get anxious when giving gifts that the other person will like them. I hope she does I put a lot of time into getting something I thought she would like &amp; even had he hubby come shopping with me. I didn't stick to the budget at all since I practically bought everything in euros.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@JC327 don't feel bad; I have nothing that is homemade. I am not that crafty to give as a gift. I wish I had time to bake some homemade goodies but my schedule is kind of crazy and when I get home I am too tired. Things will go back to normal in a couple of weeks. I am sure your santee will love their gift.
I am in the same boat. Nothing homemade but my santee loved her gifts. I'm sure yours will too!! Thanks!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Luckily everyone has been understanding that I have told about SS, the hubby even came with me gift shopping. Now I am just nervous about my SS liking her gift, the 2 year old wrapping job I did  &amp; I feel bad  I didn't make anything homemade.
I'm not making anything homemade. It's just not my forte, I'm not crafty at all. And I have zero time for that with working like a mad women lately. I didn't even do crafty stuff for my wedding last year, it's not my thing.

So in advance, I'm sorry Secret Santee but your not getting any homemade items from this girl. But I think you'll appreciate that because my attempt would be awful. Lol I am not crafty at all which is sad because my mom and my aunts are super crafty one of my aunts is even an interior decorator. I am however talented at shopping lol.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Afghanyland boxes. Not pictured is a leatherman multitool and mini ratcheting socket set. Most of it is just tools and stuff they asked for. I tried to throw in a few fun surprises for them. I'd really like to send them more but while hubby makes good money I really can't afford to send more than 5 boxes.
Those are awesome packages! That is a great Christmas treat for those away form home.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Luckily everyone has been understanding that I have told about SS, the hubby even came with me gift shopping. Now I am just nervous about my SS liking her gift, the 2 year old wrapping job I did  &amp; I feel bad  I didn't make anything homemade.

I decided to learn how to knit and use a knitting loom 2 weeks ago. I have now had 2 knitting lessons, and I think the lovely woman teaching me has Stockholm Syndrome. The only people getting handcrafted by me things are people who HAVE NO CHOICE but to wear what I knit for them.



 I want to learn how to knit but I am afraid it will turn out like the French toast incident that my cousins still will not let me forget even thought  I was 15/16 at the time.


----------



## Last Contrast (Dec 6, 2013)

Gahhh I have a note to pick up a parcel at the post office but I can't get it until monday. IT COULD BE MY SS GIFT. Why isn't the post office open 24/7.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that I'm all done shopping, I'm stalking my gift recipient less. I've moved on to stalking the rest of you to try to figure out who has me 





I know it's supposed to be a 'secret' santa, but I'm too impatient and curious to not try to figure it out!



 I want to be surprised but at the same time the suspense is killing me.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, girl I've been reverse stalking since we got assigned! I'm sort of convinced that my ss is either a)being active as a "ghost" as I like to think of it ...or... B) I don't have a ss :,(
I can not, for the life of me, figure out who has me, and IT KILLS ME ON THE INSIDE. lol
Me too!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 I want to be surprised but at the same time the suspense is killing me.
I am one more day of being trapped in the house from creating a database of the people who post, the people who have already received their gifts and the people who have posted that they've shipped because I really doubt I will remain sane if I have to watch another season of Ancient Aliens.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am one more day of being trapped in the house from creating a database of the people who post, the people who have already received their gifts and the people who have posted that they've shipped because I really doubt I will remain sane if I have to watch another season of Ancient Aliens.
I think I have seen every episode.  It tends to be on in the background as I clean the house on the weekends.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

@Tiffany27la Gorgeous! Definitely too pretty to open. &gt;_&lt; So that's where taking pictures become my best friend lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I have seen every episode.  It tends to be on in the background as I clean the house on the weekends.  
It's hypnotic... the horrifying existentially threatening non-science and the smarmy tone... "_Scientists have proven that the Mayans were wiped out by famine BUT... WHAT IF THEY WERE ACTUALLY CARRIED AWAY BY ALIEN VISITORS WHO CONQUERED HYPERSPACE AND BROKE THE LIGHT BARRIER SO THEY COULD COME TO EARTH BECAUSE THEY WANTED TO BE WORSHIPPED LIKE BADLY DRESSED INTERSTELLAR DOMINATRICES THAT WILL BE FEATURED IN 22 SHADES OF OPI RED?"   _

This is why I have to leave the house tomorrow - my husband just walked in from an Xmas party I couldn't attend and asked what I what I was doing and I answered: "Staring into the abyss".  His response: "Maybe you should change your jammies and stop watching that crap.  You know it just makes you crazy."


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!
Sounds like you are having an awesome day. Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am one more day of being trapped in the house from creating a database of the people who post, the people who have already received their gifts and the people who have posted that they've shipped because I really doubt I will remain sane if I have to watch another season of Ancient Aliens.  
Isn't that the show with guy that has the very insane hair?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!

Yaaaaay congrats on an awesome day!  And the promotion!  And the gift!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!
Sounds like you are having an awesome day. Congrats on the promotion!


Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!

Yaaaaay congrats on an awesome day!  And the promotion!  And the gift!  





Thanks!! It's just been one of those weeks. I totally needed a good day. So excited about the job...it's not much more pay, but work-wise it is basically my dream job. Getting paid to play!! 

 And now, I'm going to take a hot shower and use some of my Lush goodies from @pooteeweet213, fix a cup of hot chocolate, and watch Home Alone while wearing my ugly sweater socks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 6, 2013)

> It's hypnotic... the horrifying existentially threateningÂ non-science and the smarmy tone... "_Scientists have proven that the Mayans were wiped out by famine BUT... WHAT IF THEY WERE ACTUALLY CARRIED AWAY BY ALIEN VISITORS WHO CONQUERED HYPERSPACE AND BROKE THE LIGHT BARRIER SO THEY COULDÂ COME TO EARTH BECAUSE THEY WANTED TO BE WORSHIPPED LIKE BADLY DRESSEDÂ INTERSTELLARÂ DOMINATRICES THAT WILL BE FEATURED IN 22 SHADES OF OPI RED?" Â Â _ This is why I have to leave the house tomorrow - my husband just walked in from an Xmas party I couldn't attend and asked what I what I was doing and I answered: "Staring into the abyss". Â His response: "Maybe you should change your jammies and stop watching that crap. Â You know it just makes you crazy."Â


 Lol. I get the ,"you do know it is just a television show. " As I'm screaming at ghost adventures.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

> Isn't that the show with guy that has the very insane hair?


 LOL yes! I ran into that dude at a house show/fundraiser for this huge all-girl art show in my city. Very odd


----------



## lovepink (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!
Congrats on the promotion!  Doing spa nights sounds like a great way to pass along some unloved products from beauty subs!  If you ever need any donations let me know!  I have some lotions and what not that I would be happy to send  your way!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!
Congrats on the promotion!  Doing spa nights sounds like a great way to pass along some unloved products from beauty subs!  If you ever need any donations let me know!  I have some lotions and what not that I would be happy to send  your way!

Thanks!

And yes, absolutely! I already do take in some of my unwanted polishes, lotions, lip glosses, etc. for my residents. They don't really get treats like that often and they absolutely love them...they love being pampered and the extra attention! Lots of my residents are teenagers and in their early 20s and anything to make them feel or smell pretty is always a big hit! Even the boys love getting spoiled with some lotion, haha.

And absolutely, anything like that you don't want, they'd really appreciate (and would totally reciprocate with a homemade card or something!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I take in what I don't want, but we have over 90 residents right now, so we go through it quickly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 6, 2013)

AHHHHHHH I JUST HAD AN ELF TELL ME THAT MY BOX IS ON THE WAY!!! *RUNS AROUND IN CIRCLES* AHHHHHHH!!!!!!

@Tiffany27la I guess that means you're not my SS since you're still assembling your pretty box (NO CAKE OR YUMMY SPICEY FOODS BUT IT'S OKAY BECAUSE I'LL VISIT!! lol)

@yousoldtheworld CONGRATS ON YOUR PROMOTION!!! YAY!!! It sounds AWESOME!!

*still running in circles*

I run more online than in real life. Weird.


----------



## LyndaV (Dec 7, 2013)

I got my Secret Santa box yesterday, but wasn't feeling well and didn't open until tonight. My Santa is MissRoe, thank you so very much! I am totally overwhelmed by your generosity and I haven't even opened the presents yet!! I hope you don't mind that I'm planning to wait to open my gifts, at least until we've hot the decorations up. Your card brought tears to my eyes and I hope you don't mind that I've included your family Christmas card...you have a beautiful family!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

OOOH Look at the Shiny green! It's so shiny, want to touch!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I recieved a gift today I don't know if it's from this ss or another one I'm doing? It's beauty related so I'm thinking it should be this one.

I think it's safe to say it may be from your other SS that you're doing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it's safe to say it may be from your other SS that you're doing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





*cough cough hint cough* lol


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *cough cough hint cough* lol

Hahahah, that obvious huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahahah, that obvious huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*crosses another name off of the reverse-stalking list* lol

 

WHO HAS ME?!?!? That is killing me more than waiting for the gift!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You would be so easy to shop for!! At least that's how I feel. I think the only concern would be like, "WHAT IF SHE ALREADY HAS THIS UNICORN SHAPED GLITTER POLISH AND THIS EYESHADOW PEN IN THE SHAPE OF A WAND?"

BUT- I'm also a beauty-hoarder (HOARDERZ4LYFE) - so I'd still be stoked! If only I had those items, lol.

And especially fancy-shaped or pretty things- like I have a bronzer with a corset shape embedded in the bronzer and a blush with a high heel in the product- I love how they look so much I won't use them! Lol so a dupe would mean I could have one to actually use and one to decorate my vanity =p

Ps- someone send me this:



I want this!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'M SUCH A MAKEUP HOARDER TOO!!! Sometimes I take months to just look at a palette before I can bring myself to use it... ugh not weird at all... lol...

I WANT UNICORN MAGICK!
Ahhhh! I'm the same way it's soooo bad. I have 4 unused and unopened palettes that I can't bring myself to use because they are too pretty to mess up. I'm insane. I know this. Me too  I just like to look at pretty things that are not messed up.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AHH. I just realized I have that still unopened too!





It's so cool! A speaker! Butterflies! AAAAHHHH! I have that coming in the mail from their cyber Monday sale!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Glinda and Theodora palettes are still unblemished lol
My Glinda too but now I want Theodora. Give me all the palettes!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2013)

Before:



After:



Next up: The note (which will be typed because my handwriting is verging in illegible nowadays), and it will go to the post office tomorrow! I've forgotten what some of these things are, so I hope my Santee posts about this stuff!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been very careful about not posting *anything* about my SS and her likes/dislikes!  I want it to be the total surprise!  I also like the possibility of remaining on EVERYONE's list 




THIS^^^ I hope she has no clue until she gets the box. I think whoever has me  has been doing the same because I have no clue who has me just people who don't have me.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to attempt to mail my SS present at lunch today, provided the line at the post office isn't out the door. NYC is very efficient in many ways, but staffing the post office is not one of them!

I had SO much fun putting this together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




So pretty!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm loving all the different wrapping, it's all so pretty and every one is unique.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Glinda and Theodora palettes are still unblemished lol
I forgot I had those...oops!

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm more of a lurker, but I've been reading the board the whole time and had a lot of fun doing that! You all are great. I should have posted more.
This. I'm an introvert offline and online.

I am super shy in real life, not on MUT.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't remember last year being like this *at all* in terms of just having goofy fun with the rest of the participants! I feel really lucky to have been able to be part of all of the fun this year. *grouphug*
I'm not sure I can wait another whole year to do this again...




 I just feel bad I have neglected all the other threads for this one.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

*stamp stamp pout*  I went to the studio (Got home late last night from MX) tonight hoping that my brush holder would be out, but it's not.  Of course in the meanwhile this enabled a stop on the way at Ulta where I found a buy 1 get 1 and picked up something for my santee and something for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also received two final packages for my Santee, so I should be almost all set!  I keep adding stuff, I'm soooo far over the limit but I hope she likes what she ends up with. I want to send it noooooow, but it will probably be next week before the most recent kiln is unloaded. 

Now to go stop the kitten from chewing the zippers off my luggage...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All of these beautiful packages going out, and I keep seeing more and more I want to buy. Haha!!! I just saw the Stila In The Garden Palette marked down to $20 on sephora!! Can't... buy... for...myself... yet!!!! Of course sephora sent me that darn $20 off a $50 purchase today...

Totally bought that on Friday! It's soooo beautiful!



Re: homemade gifts, I totally had had every intention of making something for my SS because I LOVE TO CRAFT! But unfortunately I ran out of time and had to send it. Also I definitely tried making her chocolate covered potato chips but it was a total failure... Instead I used mint Lindt truffles as packing material to make up for it. Totally acceptable packing material, right? The best kind!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THIS^^^ I hope she has no clue until she gets the box. I think whoever has me  has been doing the same because I have no clue who has me just people who don't have me.
I have no idea and I don't want to know because I am having a blast watching the unmasking of SS's as packages arrive.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm more of a lurker, but I've been reading the board the whole time and had a lot of fun doing that! You all are great. I should have posted more.
I know, me too. However, my husband had a sick relative who just passed yesterday. I've kind of been looking to Louie's needs.

Sorry to hear that RIP to your husbands relative.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 I just feel bad I have neglected all the other threads for this one.
Me too!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it's safe to say it may be from your other SS that you're doing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I haven't found out who either of my Santa's are but I'm pretty sure it's from the other one too. Its supposed to be New Years resolution theme (my resolution was relaxing and making a lunch for school)  about once a week I get a package from China that I did not order (3 so far)(1. stress hand massage ball, 2. scarf, 3. wire head massager)


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL yes! I ran into that dude at a house show/fundraiser for this huge all-girl art show in my city. Very odd
I love his hair and I think it deserves its own show. My fiance gets distracted by his hair, and thus won't watch the show.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!
Congrats!!! That sounds like it must be really fun but super challenging at the same time.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm off to the Post Office to mail my gift! I'm so excited! I really hope she likes everything I got her.
My wrapping skills aren't that great but here's a preview for my Santee:



You did a great job!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need a little help! I don't know where to ask, so I'll ask here since y'all are just the bees freakin' knees!

I got an angel tree kid for christmas. I want to make her a makeup bag filled with some makeup products that would be age appropriate. Does anyone have any suggestions? She's 11, African American, loves lip gloss, and a "total girly girl". Does anyone have any suggestions for blush? Lip Gloss? Other Age Appropriate items? (I have some from my benefit advent calendar I'm going to send her way! Plan on throwing in some of my 100s of mascaras... but I'm looking for any other suggestions!
I think maybe items from Claires, lip smackers, Essence, Hello Kitty makeup from Sephora &amp; maybe some inexpensive palettes for her to experiment with. Hope that helps.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have enjoyed reading this thread. @slinka where would you find makeup in shapes of animals? That would be really cool to have.

Paul and joe have a fantastic line- there's a thread on mut about it!

The ones I have I believe are tony moly(cats wink) and then there's a Peri pera tint- not cat shaped, but has a cat-deco on it. They're Korean- I use roseroseshop but you can find other sellers if you so desire. Very affordable too!



Thanks for posting how did I not know about this? My wallet will definitely beg for mercy.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting how did I not know about this? My wallet will definitely beg for mercy.
They're pretty affordable...until you buy one of everything! lol. If you like cute-packaged things, Korea is where you need to direct your attention lol.












And yes, this was taken from my wishlist lmao.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're pretty affordable...until you buy one of everything! lol. If you like cute-packaged things, Korea is where you need to direct your attention lol.












And yes, this was taken from my wishlist lmao.
You are the incarnation of enabling evil.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are the incarnation of enabling evil.  
You're welcome


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're welcome







Speaking of enabling...what is that lovely blue lippie you're wearing in your profile pic, Slinka?   I just received my - helped fund the kickstarter Lip Bar - lippie in bourbon blue.  It's quite a bit darker (more Navy) and the texture is a bit disappointing. I had an awesome bright blue back in my regular clubbing days, but haven't found one in years.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now to go stop the kitten from chewing the zippers off my luggage...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Riiiiight.  Good luck with that.  

(I have two two-year-old cats.  One likes to bite -- just bite, not chew -- the edges of flaps on cardboard boxes.  He also has what I refer to as his chewy towel that he sits and chews on just because.  There are other towels around, but he focuses on this one particular towel for some reason, and he wanders around the apartment very confused when it's in the laundry.  The other cat targets plasticky reusable shopping bags like IKEA sells.  He's uninterested in chewing towels.)


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting how did I not know about this? My wallet will definitely beg for mercy.
They're pretty affordable...until you buy one of everything! lol. If you like cute-packaged things, Korea is where you need to direct your attention lol.












And yes, this was taken from my wishlist lmao.


Oh...I wish that you were my Secret Santee just because I'd be able to buy everything from a single beauty store in Koreatown!


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of enabling...what is that lovely blue lippie you're wearing in your profile pic, Slinka?   I just received my - helped fund the kickstarter Lip Bar - lippie in bourbon blue.  It's quite a bit darker (more Navy) and the texture is a bit disappointing. I had an awesome bright blue back in my regular clubbing days, but haven't found one in years.
It's actually a base (I think I used something like ELF primer or something...you could also use a gloss or a nude/white/clear lip tar) with Sugarpill's Hellatronic Elektrocute pigment over it. It actually wore for a long time, shockingly.

I can also recommend OCC's Rx lip tar- very similar shade of blue but you wouldn't have to work as much and it'll stay for sure lol.

I do not suggest Manic Panics (I think it's called midnight? Don't remember- but it's blue) as you have to build it a hell of a lot and its a very dark blue.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Riiiiight.  Good luck with that.  

(I have two two-year-old cats.  One likes to bite -- just bite, not chew -- the edges of flaps on cardboard boxes.  He also has what I refer to as his chewy towel that he sits and chews on just because.  There are other towels around, but he focuses on this one particular towel for some reason, and he wanders around the apartment very confused when it's in the laundry.  The other cat targets plasticky reusable shopping bags like IKEA sells.  He's uninterested in chewing towels.)
I keep calling Stormageddon the kitten, but he's a year and a couple months.  I figure it's the equivalent of the terrible twos, he gets into everything, omg.  We have to be really careful with metallic stretchy string otherwise he tries to chew. Same with cardboard. He even tries to eat the cardboard he scratches up from his nail scratcher. Eww.  Yet he has tons of food and fresh water, and we watch him eat.  He's also a drooler, but hey, at least if he drools on you, he gives you a bath until you're clean - lol!


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh...I wish that you were my Secret Santee just because I'd be able to buy everything from a single beauty store in Koreatown!
WHY AREN'T YOU MY SS???!?!? How lucky you are!

Ah well, maybe next year =p


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2013)

@Dayo Steph - you named your cat Stormageddon?! #DoctorWhofanFTW!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

So I just used my first ever Lush products, compliments of my SS....I think I'm in love! I tried the Snowcake soap (um, amazing? My skin is so soft and I am obsessed with this scent) and the Ocean Salt Scrub, which left my face super smooth and soft. I totally get the hype now, and I definitely think I'll be ordering a few things. I can't wait to try my Cupcake mask tomorrow!

As for my gift, it looks like my final order will be in on Wednesday! So SS, your gift should be on its way by Friday and I am sorry for the delay! And for those who were worried about disappointing their Santee, I don't think that'll happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My gift has quite a few items, but is not super extravagant....but I'm hoping she'll love it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!
Congrats!!! That sounds like it must be really fun but super challenging at the same time.  

Definitely! But it will be less physically and emotionally stressful than the caregiving I am doing now, and I have always felt that my strong suit is having fun with the kids and bringing them out of their shells, and I am just really excited and grateful for this opportunity! Plus I'll get to work more human hours! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by yousoldtheworld View Post So I just used my first ever Lush products, compliments of my SS....I think I'm in love! I tried the Snowcake soap (um, amazing? My skin is so soft and I am obsessed with this scent) and the Ocean Salt Scrub, which left my face super smooth and soft. I totally get the hype now, and I definitely think I'll be ordering a few things. I can't wait to try my Cupcake mask tomorrow! As for my gift, it looks like my final order will be in on Wednesday! So SS, your gift should be on its way by Friday and I am sorry for the delay! And for those who were worried about disappointing their Santee, I don't think that'll happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My gift has quite a few items, but is not super extravagant....but I'm hoping she'll love it! Can't wait 'till I pop my Lush cherry. lol. I went into a store for the first time last week and was...well, I wanted it ALL. All of it. But refrained, as it's on my list and if my ss got some for me then I'm sure they intended to take my virginity- only fair I let them have it if they went through the trouble lol. Ss- feel free to send me all of the lush. =p


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 7, 2013)

Dear Secret Santa, Thank you for keeping me updated through your little elf while I am out of the country. We are back later today and I know receiving what you picked up will brighten my week next week. I love to see how everyone wrapped everything and how thoughtful everyone is!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 7, 2013)

Can I just say I love you ladies? This is by far the very best thread on make up talk right now! I kinda wish we could all take a girls trip together to Sephora, LUSH, &amp; anything else that sounds fun! I got my package yesterday &amp; I'm still in tears over it. I don't think I've ever received anything so thought out in my life. (Goodness, &amp; who wouldn't cry over receiving NAKED 3?). It was all so much more than I ever expected or deserved. The ladies on here are the best of the best. I am loving all the secret chit chat &amp; the amazing reveals! You all truly are amazing people inside &amp; out! Anyone is lucky to be anyone's Santee on this board. To those who think their gifts aren't good enough, they totally are. Everyone loves getting mail! Especially surprise pretties! The thought that you all put into your gifts is truly magical &amp; that's what this season is all about! Thank you ALL for making this the most magical Christmas ever for me! You all are the best! And keep these reveals coming. Seeing everyone's goodies is what makes my day every day! I'm loving this!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 7, 2013)

> Riiiiight. Â Good luck with that. Â  (I have two two-year-old cats. Â One likes to bite -- just bite, not chew -- the edges of flaps on cardboard boxes. Â He also has what I refer to as his chewy towel that he sits and chews on just because. Â There are other towels around, but he focuses on this one particular towel for some reason, and he wanders around the apartment very confused when it's in the laundry.Â  The other cat targets plasticky reusable shopping bags like IKEA sells. Â He's uninterested in chewing towels.)


 I have their bothers. Jethro had what we call his "sucky" blanket. Every morning or if he decided he has had a bad day. Head under the blanket and going to town. Oliver is obsessed with bags and boxes. But couldn't care less about blankets.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have *their bothers*. Jethro had what we call his "sucky" blanket. Every morning or if he decided he has had a bad day. Head under the blanket and going to town. Oliver is obsessed with bags and boxes. But couldn't care less about blankets.

I recognize this is a typo.  I also recognize that it is completely appropriate at times!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 7, 2013)

> I recognize this is a typo. Â I also recognize that it is completely appropriate at times! Â  Â :cat:


 LOL. Really haven't had enough coffee this morning.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

Womp womp. Annoying things of the morning: -I swapped with someone and their end of the trade hasn't updated for like 4 days and it was supposed to be here by now but according to tracking it's just been "processed by the sorting facility". So it wouldn't be her fault if it didn't come through... But I'm still bummed. -I reached out to my boyfriends favorite webcomic artist to buy a book off of him that was sold almost only through kickstarter. He was really sweet and said yes - he has spares. I paypal'd him a month ago (as a gift. I'm kicking myself.). He said he I will receive it by the end of November and will get the shipping details. Nothing. Radio silence. I'm out $50 and what would've been a great gift -I have finals and need to study but my boyfriends mom insists we ALL go and buy a Christmas tree together early in the AM before all the good ones are picked over. Last year it took all day to pick a tree. We went to like 7 lots. I don't understand. I need to study. THE GOOD NEWS: I'm on my way to ship my SSantees present!! Sorry for being so crabby this morning. It's too cold and I'm ~*annoyed*~ but I'm so excited to see what other gifts roll out today!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Womp womp. Annoying things of the morning: -I swapped with someone and their end of the trade hasn't updated for like 4 days and it was supposed to be here by now but according to tracking it's just been "processed by the sorting facility". So it wouldn't be her fault if it didn't come through... But I'm still bummed. -I reached out to my boyfriends favorite webcomic artist to buy a book off of him that was sold almost only through kickstarter. He was really sweet and said yes - he has spares. I paypal'd him a month ago (as a gift. I'm kicking myself.). He said he I will receive it by the end of November and will get the shipping details. Nothing. Radio silence. I'm out $50 and what would've been a great gift -I have finals and need to study but my boyfriends mom insists we ALL go and buy a Christmas tree together early in the AM before all the good ones are picked over. Last year it took all day to pick a tree. We went to like 7 lots. I don't understand. I need to study. THE GOOD NEWS: I'm on my way to ship my SSantees present!! Sorry for being so crabby this morning. It's too cold and I'm ~*annoyed*~ but I'm so excited to see what other gifts roll out today!


 I hope Christmas tree shopping goes quickly!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Womp womp.
Annoying things of the morning:
-I swapped with someone and their end of the trade hasn't updated for like 4 days and it was supposed to be here by now but according to tracking it's just been "processed by the sorting facility". So it wouldn't be her fault if it didn't come through... But I'm still bummed.
-I reached out to my boyfriends favorite webcomic artist to buy a book off of him that was sold almost only through kickstarter. He was really sweet and said yes - he has spares. I paypal'd him a month ago (as a gift. I'm kicking myself.). He said he I will receive it by the end of November and will get the shipping details. Nothing. Radio silence. I'm out $50 and what would've been a great gift
-I have finals and need to study but my boyfriends mom insists we ALL go and buy a Christmas tree together early in the AM before all the good ones are picked over. Last year it took all day to pick a tree. We went to like 7 lots. I don't understand. I need to study.

THE GOOD NEWS: I'm on my way to ship my SSantees present!!

Sorry for being so crabby this morning. It's too cold and I'm ~*annoyed*~ but I'm so excited to see what other gifts roll out today!
Sorry, that sounds crazy.  Hopefully everyone will be able to pick out a tree faster.  Do you think your boyfriend will collude with you in a "This is THE tree, we have to get it" plan?  My husband and I are sneaky.  We go with my family to a lot that is across from our favorite chinese food place.  We then tell everyone we got a reservation for lunch.  This makes everyone feel like they have to pick a tree before the reservation.  Good luck to you!  I hope your finals go well.  (I am studying too!)  I am sure your santee will love her gift.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2013)

> Womp womp. Annoying things of the morning: -I swapped with someone and their end of the trade hasn't updated for like 4 days and it was supposed to be here by now but according to tracking it's just been "processed by the sorting facility". So it wouldn't be her fault if it didn't come through... But I'm still bummed. -I reached out to my boyfriends favorite webcomic artist to buy a book off of him that was sold almost only through kickstarter. He was really sweet and said yes - he has spares. I paypal'd him a month ago (as a gift. I'm kicking myself.). He said he I will receive it by the end of November and will get the shipping details. Nothing. Radio silence. I'm out $50 and what would've been a great gift -I have finals and need to study but my boyfriends mom insists we ALL go and buy a Christmas tree together early in the AM before all the good ones are picked over. Last year it took all day to pick a tree. We went to like 7 lots. I don't understand. I need to study. THE GOOD NEWS: I'm on my way to ship my SSantees present!! Sorry for being so crabby this morning. It's too cold and I'm ~*annoyed*~ but I'm so excited to see what other gifts roll out today!


 That is a super annoying morning! And umm yeah, it's really cold. Probably not leaving the house today! That sucks about your swap. My mail has been super wonky lately though, if it helps. Like, the tracking won't update &amp; it will magically deliver. So hopefully that happens! Can I harass this artist for you until he mails your gift? That is so shitty, especially since it's a gift. Let me at 'em! Insist on taking home the first tree you see, even if it's Charlie Browny. It's too freaking cold to spend all day tree shopping when you have important studying to do!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2013)

MY GIFT CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MY GIFT CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!
OPEN ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! 




   I love seeing everyone's gifts!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2013)

> OPEN ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!Â :yay: Â Â  I love seeing everyone's gifts!


 I am right now! Will post pictures when I stop crying lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 7, 2013)

> MY GIFT CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!


 AAaAAaaaaGggggHhhh!! Open! Open!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MY GIFT CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!
SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

Dear SSantee: Went to the post office. Cutely packed square box was going to cost double of a flat rate. PO worker suggested then promptly rang me up for a flat rate and said that my box can just be placed inside the larger flat rate box. False. It did not fit. Because she already rang me up for the flat rate box I couldn't just say never mind and pay for the square box. I had to unpack everything and use the ugly Priority Mail tape. Now your gift is in a giant, poorly taped Flat Rate box. I'm afraid something in there will break because I didn't have enough filler to pad the box. I'm also afraid that that tape won't hold up because priority mail tape is really shitty and that's all they had. Small square box was perfectly packed and had a cute tag on it and everything ;( I'm sorry I wasn't willing to pay $25 to ship your cute square box but I knew it was heavy so IDK what I was thinking!. I hope you forgive me and I hope nothing comes broken. Jessica PS thanks guys! I'll make like a ninja and use my powers to pick the prettiest tree first. I want Chinese food now... I'll quit being so whiney! Bring on the SS reveals! First semester grad school finals are stressful!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 7, 2013)

> Dear SSantee: Went to the post office. Cutely packed square box was going to cost double of a flat rate. PO worker suggested then promptly rang me up for a flat rate and said that my box can just be placed inside the larger flat rate box. False. It did not fit. Because she already rang me up for the flat rate box I couldn't just say never mind and pay for the square box. I had to unpack everything and use the ugly Priority Mail tape. Now your gift is in a giant, poorly taped Flat Rate box. I'm afraid something in there will break because I didn't have enough filler to pad the box. I'm also afraid that that tape won't hold up because priority mail tape is really shitty and that's all they had. Small square box was perfectly packed and had a cute tag on it and everything ;( I'm sorry I wasn't willing to pay $25 to ship your cute square box but I knew it was heavy so IDK what I was thinking!. I hope you forgive me and I hope nothing comes broken. Jessica PS thanks guys! I'll make like a ninja and use my powers to pick the prettiest tree first. I want Chinese food now... I'll quit being so whiney! Bring on the SS reveals! First semester grad school finals are stressful!


 Poor Jess! So sorry your day is off to such a rough start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I bet your skin looks awesome!...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SSantee:
Went to the post office. Cutely packed square box was going to cost double of a flat rate. PO worker suggested then promptly rang me up for a flat rate and said that my box can just be placed inside the larger flat rate box. False. It did not fit. Because she already rang me up for the flat rate box I couldn't just say never mind and pay for the square box. I had to unpack everything and use the ugly Priority Mail tape. Now your gift is in a giant, poorly taped Flat Rate box. I'm afraid something in there will break because I didn't have enough filler to pad the box. I'm also afraid that that tape won't hold up because priority mail tape is really shitty and that's all they had. Small square box was perfectly packed and had a cute tag on it and everything ;( I'm sorry I wasn't willing to pay $25 to ship your cute square box but I knew it was heavy so IDK what I was thinking!. I hope you forgive me and I hope nothing comes broken.

Jessica

PS thanks guys! I'll make like a ninja and use my powers to pick the prettiest tree first. I want Chinese food now... I'll quit being so whiney! Bring on the SS reveals! First semester grad school finals are stressful!
Yes! Grad school finals just suck, there is no way to sugar coat it.  I was listening to my professor talk about the final (1/3 of the grade, we can have two sheets of equations, he is planning for THREE hours but will give us extra time if needed, etc. )  and wondering why I ever signed up for this.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2013)

I picked up a box of holiday cards at some point in the distant past, and I just pulled them out to include one in my package.  Completely coincidentally, the inside says, "Wishing you all the beauty of the season."

And I somehow managed to leave one of my workweek alarm clocks on for this morning, so I've been up since shortly after 6am.  When I went to bed last night, I had planned on still being in bed right now.  Oh, well.  I have to get up at 5am during the workweek, so it's just annoying and probably actually *good* considering how badly my sleeping cycle gets thrown off when I sleep in on the weekends.  Anyway!  Yay, just got everything finished for my Santee (side note:  I forgot I have a new laptop that isn't completely set up like my old one, so I had to handwrite my card.  If you need a translation, just ask, and I'll try to decipher my own handwriting!  I used to have very nice penmanship before all of the RSIs kicked in.  On the up side, I did have fun wrecking my hands:  Thirteen years of playing jazz saxophone before I had to give it up due to the pain!  Whoo!), so now it's time to get dressed and head to the post office!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

For the midterm my prof gave us FOUR AND A HALF hours to complete it. My best friend in the program took all the time. To be fair, he is a perfectionist and ended up getting 100% on it (he graduated at the top of our class with a 4.0 when we were undergrads). Throughout the semester we're given a set of 6 questions so by the time we get to the final we have 24 questions. He will pick 4:24 (quizzes are 2/6, midterm was 4/12) BUT because you have had these questions since day one he expects very, very well formulated answers. Most of the last set of 6 weren't covered until the last day of class! On our last quiz though, 25 people got an F and 9 got As or Bs. I'm most likely going to get an A at the end of all this but this is still stressful!



> Yes! Grad school finals just suck, there is no way to sugar coat it. Â I was listening to my professor talk about the final (1/3 of the grade, we can have two sheets of equations, he is planning for THREE hours but will give us extra time if needed, etc. ) Â and wondering why I ever signed up for this. Â


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Dayo Steph - you named your cat Stormageddon?! #DoctorWhofanFTW!

Yes!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  He is Dark Lord of All, but secretly very cute when he's not plotting evil.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 7, 2013)

Mailed both of my SS packages out today! So excited! Get ready for a surprise!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 7, 2013)

My Santee's gift was supposed to be delivered today but tracking hasn't updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Santee's gift was supposed to be delivered today but tracking hasn't updated




Ditto. I'm a little worried!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2013)

Every time I see wrapping paper in my favorite colors I wonder... Is that mine!?? The I remember that color means nothing. I wrapped with what I had... They could all be mine! Hahaha cold medicine messing with my head. Back to work I go...


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SSantee:
Went to the post office. Cutely packed square box was going to cost double of a flat rate. PO worker suggested then promptly rang me up for a flat rate and said that my box can just be placed inside the larger flat rate box. False. It did not fit. Because she already rang me up for the flat rate box I couldn't just say never mind and pay for the square box. I had to unpack everything and use the ugly Priority Mail tape. Now your gift is in a giant, poorly taped Flat Rate box. I'm afraid something in there will break because I didn't have enough filler to pad the box. I'm also afraid that that tape won't hold up because priority mail tape is really shitty and that's all they had. Small square box was perfectly packed and had a cute tag on it and everything ;( I'm sorry I wasn't willing to pay $25 to ship your cute square box but I knew it was heavy so IDK what I was thinking!. I hope you forgive me and I hope nothing comes broken.

Jessica

PS thanks guys! I'll make like a ninja and use my powers to pick the prettiest tree first. I want Chinese food now... I'll quit being so whiney! Bring on the SS reveals! First semester grad school finals are stressful!
*Virtual hugs* I hope the rest of your day goes better!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Womp womp.
Annoying things of the morning:
-I swapped with someone and their end of the trade hasn't updated for like 4 days and it was supposed to be here by now but according to tracking it's just been "processed by the sorting facility". So it wouldn't be her fault if it didn't come through... But I'm still bummed.
-I reached out to my boyfriends favorite webcomic artist to buy a book off of him that was sold almost only through kickstarter. He was really sweet and said yes - he has spares. I paypal'd him a month ago (as a gift. I'm kicking myself.). He said he I will receive it by the end of November and will get the shipping details. Nothing. Radio silence. I'm out $50 and what would've been a great gift
-I have finals and need to study but my boyfriends mom insists we ALL go and buy a Christmas tree together early in the AM before all the good ones are picked over. Last year it took all day to pick a tree. We went to like 7 lots. I don't understand. I need to study.

THE GOOD NEWS: I'm on my way to ship my SSantees present!!

Sorry for being so crabby this morning. It's too cold and I'm ~*annoyed*~ but I'm so excited to see what other gifts roll out today!
I can relate to the trade part.  I mailed a package on Monday and it still shows it "left the sorting facility" on Monday and has not updated since!  And the person I am trading with I got her package yesterday.  I am hoping mine magically shows up on her end, if not I am going to the post office today and plan on inquiring about how long I am required to wait before having them start an investigation.

Hope Christmas tree shipping goes well and quickly! Have fun!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 7, 2013)

@usofjessamerica I hope your day gets better!  Good luck with the Christmas tree.. I've never bought a real one but that sounds like a pain!!


----------



## mckondik (Dec 7, 2013)

I think I am UPS ing my Santee's gift as I can do it through my husband's company and just have him take it to work...I need to get it all wrapped up and ready to go!  I was kind of waiting for most of my subscription boxes to come next week to see if I should add any more extras, but I think I just need to wrap and ship!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2013)

Whoo! All packed and shipped! Now to cross my fingers and hope it has an easy pass through the customs dance!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

I just heard from an elf and my gift should be here Monday!!!  That would be an awesome way to start the week.  I will try not to molest the mailman when he comes.  (no guarantees) Thank you Secret Santa, you made my day today!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

So now I am reverse stalking trying to figure out who shipped recently.  LOL.  The suspense!  I feel like I've gotten to know everyone on here and can't wait to see who's been stalking me.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a 10 year old (almost 11 year old) daughter. She loves the lip smackers lip balm (especially the skittles flavored ones), body sprays, fancy smelling soaps, lotion, &amp; nail polish. You can't go wrong with lip smackers. I still use them too! Ha ha ha.
Me too I am currently using the starburst ones and I love them.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 7, 2013)

Scratch that!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there even away to figure out who is your SS? lol There are so many participants this year.  This thread is indeed a lot more entertaining last year.  I am trying not to think about my Secret Santa too much.  I hope my SS didn't have any trouble picking out items for me. Im really simple actually, lol my SS last year made me cry with the attention to detail that was put into everything!  I love this part of MakeupTalk. 









I've been trying to figure it out. My boyfriend keeps telling me "can't you just be surprised?" but I have to try and get clues. I have two ladies that might be possible santas (if they are regular posters) but really I won't know until Saturday - an elf just let me know it's on its way and Squeeeee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 I think I scared the hubby with my happy dance when I saw the message from my elf with tracking. Now its just the waiting game.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just in case the ice storm gets me.



I promise to return as soon as we defrost. Literally the city is shutting down. You have to love the south and a little snow. There is not a loaf of bread in the whole county.
Stay warm, hope you got a loaf of bread lol!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I think I scared the hubby with my happy dance when I saw the message from my elf with tracking. Now its just the waiting game.
I think my Mom and Hubby are almost as excited as I am about having tracking.  Lol.  They have been following all the reveals and love how sweet everyone on here is.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift will be here tomorrow...I'm so excited I could pee! I hadn't really thought about MY gift in all of my excitement about shopping for my girl. It's been  a lousy mail week (I have gotten NOTHING except for bills from the time I broke my ankle - merry christmas to me) so I'm just super excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also got shipping for the order I made, so my girl's gift will be on its way as soon as that arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Exiting! I cant wait to see everyone's pics.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I promise I will post pics ASAP so that you can join me in the excitement!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
YAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm WAY more excited for my girl to get her gift than I am to get my own (and I'm really excited about that too!). I hope she posts something right away when she gets it!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was so me when I joined MUT. Now I'm like $200 away from Rouge. I also have more makeup than I will ever be able to smear on my face lol
i dont have enough faces for all the make up i own. i dont have enough nails and toes for all my polish. i do have a big enough mouth for all the food i want to eat...i am grateful for that.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

So glad I can relax this weekend. My lady got her box, Z has a party today so i finished her shopping, I've done all I can with my guys' boxes until Mon. Only issue was hubby called with bad news, I don't have enough info to elaborate so I'll hold off on speculation for now. So now just relaxing until 2, looking at all the pretty presents everyone got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is the first 'Naked' product I've actually had an interest in buying! I just use a lot of pink shades in my every day look, so I know I'd get a lot of use out of it. I don't really see it as a neutral palette at all.

Buuuuut I've spent entirely too much money the last week, so I'm waiting until after Christmas to buy it. My Birthday is right away in January so I'll treat myself. 





Still have to decide what to buy with my $20 GC but I'm waiting to see what my Secret Santa picked out for me!

My birthday is in January, too! And I'm planning on picking this one up for my birthday. I bought the Alice in Wonderland on my birthday the year it came out, but I want this one to wear on my birthday, so I'm keeping an eye on the UD site for a potential inventory closure special like they did last year. I told the hubby I wanted Naked3 for my birthday in March, I love pink and it just seems fitting to wear on my birthday because it will be spring.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So glad I can relax this weekend. My lady got her box, Z has a party today so i finished her shopping, I've done all I can with my guys' boxes until Mon. Only issue was hubby called with bad news, I don't have enough info to elaborate so I'll hold off on speculation for now. So now just relaxing until 2, looking at all the pretty presents everyone got.




I hope the news turns out okay.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pooteeweet213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, @pooteeweet213
 YOU MADE ME CRY LIKE A FRICKIN BABY. So sweet and thoughtful and I love everything, ahhh &lt;3 &lt;3

Wahh I'm so happy! Literally tearing up on the train into work right now





I was so excited it was already delivered that I called my boyfriend to tell him, and he was like "that's cool when do you get yours?" and I was like "I literally don't care! Doing something special for this girl is way better than any present!!" And it's so true






 it feels so  nice to be able to give.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 7, 2013)

> Riiiiight. Â Good luck with that. Â  (I have two two-year-old cats. Â One likes to bite -- just bite, not chew -- the edges of flaps on cardboard boxes. Â He also has what I refer to as his chewy towel that he sits and chews on just because. Â There are other towels around, but he focuses on this one particular towel for some reason, and he wanders around the apartment very confused when it's in the laundry.Â  The other cat targets plasticky reusable shopping bags like IKEA sells. Â He's uninterested in chewing towels.)


 I just laughed so loud!!!! My puppy loves bubble wrap and boxes. Thus, what is a puppy mom to do? I have to shop online! It is for the kid!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2013)

Dear Secret Santa, I'm so excited to find out who you are! Can you send a tracking number or info via an elf after you send my package? My post office/ delivery guy have been having issues lately and I'd like to know when to keep a look out for it. On another note, I finally got the last item for my lovely lady today. Then I found a really great deal on something I think she NEEDS so I had to order it. So it's back to the waiting game for me. I can't wait to get it so I can send her package out! I know she's excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's actually a base (I think I used something like ELF primer or something...you could also use a gloss or a nude/white/clear lip tar) with Sugarpill's Hellatronic Elektrocute pigment over it. It actually wore for a long time, shockingly.

I can also recommend OCC's Rx lip tar- very similar shade of blue but you wouldn't have to work as much and it'll stay for sure lol.

I do not suggest Manic Panics (I think it's called midnight? Don't remember- but it's blue) as you have to build it a hell of a lot and its a very dark blue.

Thanks!! I don't own any Sugarpill yet, but I'll have to give it and the OCC a try!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I think I scared the hubby with my happy dance when I saw the message from my elf with tracking. Now its just the waiting game.
Hehehehe same here. Mine was supposed to be here today, but no joy yet, so I'm not ignoring you dear Santa!  (Insert an image of the eyes on you finger pointing thingy)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still think I have a good idea who sent mine, and I'll be super super excited either way!!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks!! I don't own any Sugarpill yet, but I'll have to give it and the OCC a try!
Oh you MUST! Sugarpill is my absolute favorite eyeshadow (and hey make some awesome lashes!) company (But they carry no browns/neutrals...but I assume you're not craving that lol) and OCC lip tars are just the bees knees- just know that they aren't your typical lipstick or gloss....and you might even need a little practice- but SO worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

There's a package down the mountain- the fedex man calls me basically every day to tell me lol!- and if the place he leaves it at is closed, then he's left it at the front door- but it's far too snowy today for me to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it survives- it's got stuff for my girl (although thinking about it...everything I ordered for r should be just fine in -degree weather and/or getting moist from snow lol. I also hope no one takes it, but I doubt that would happen. People up here seem to be pretty considerate of others' things.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What a great birthday! I got my Secret Santa gift today too!!!! Thank you @Bflopolska /Elizabeth!!

I'm going over to the reveal threads to post my pictures of my gifts!
Great timing!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree!!! Santa please use a tracking elf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a notice slip left for my Coastal Scents order. When I got to the post office I actually had FOUR packages!



> Dear Secret Santa, I'm so excited to find out who you are! Can you send a tracking number or info via an elf after you send my package? My post office/ delivery guy have been having issues lately and I'd like to know when to keep a look out for it. On another note, I finally got the last item for my lovely lady today. Then I found a really great deal on something I think she NEEDS so I had to order it. So it's back to the waiting game for me. I can't wait to get it so I can send her package out! I know she's excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bahaha....not that cookie butter counts as a nut butter- a nut butter actually has *some* nutritional value, lol.
I don't keep it in the house either lol.

I've never been to a tarder joe's in all honesty- so I'd say just wander around and pick random things =p
 
Never been to one either, hopefully I can go next time I go to the states.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Tracking or not- I check my mail/some place down the mountain where ups/fedex drop packages off every day that I possibly can lol. I love mail. I love it more than what is considered normal =p


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I told you ladies earlier in the thread that I rear ended someone on the way to mail my SS package last year. Well, now I'm being sued.




Sorry to hear that, hope everything works out for the best! It seems as though the insurance company will be taking care of it, so I'm not too worried now. The insurance adjuster said that is well below my coverage, so I'm OK. Thank you. Glad to hear is all taken care off.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going to make my santee a mini stuffed squid but she didn't seem the type so I sent her pretty jewelry instead. It's ok life is getting away from me anyway. I swear Dec. is on FF.

OMG.  Who is NOT a mini stuffed squid type girl????

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the record, I didn't put anything handmade or crafty in my box either. I just ran out of time...work is completely insane and all I want to do when I'm not there is sleep! 



 
Same :/ Hopefully next year!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol right?! People exist in this Secret Santa thing that aren't on this thread?

Idk, I feel like 95% of the fun of the whole Secret Santa process has been all the participation in this thread. Otherwise, it's just like signing up, shopping for a gift and then waiting for yours to come in the mail. Sounds boring! Lol
I totally agree.  I honestly wish I knew at least 20 people in this thread in real life so that we could HANG OUT.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OMG.  Who is NOT a mini stuffed squid type girl????

Same :/ Hopefully next year!
Totally! I knew I was going to love my former roomie, best guy friend's wife to be, when the first time we met, she gifted me with a mini stuffed Cthulu.  She's a lovely person


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally! I knew I was going to love my former roomie, best guy friend's wife to be, when the first time we met, she gifted me with a mini stuffed Cthulu.  She's a lovely person
I WANT A MINI CTHULHU


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 You can't go wrong with lip smackers. I still use them too! Ha ha ha.
Doesn't everyone? I agree, Lip Smackers are the best!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All my teachers used to say I either wrote like a doctor or a mad scientist. Hope my SS understands what I wrote. So nice you are making cookies from scratch.
Hahaha I wrote my nails santa her note today and I honestly hope she can read it.  The worst part is I was actively trying.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here, I wear flip flops all the time if I can't be barefoot. My husband doesn't understand it but I was raised that way. My mom and grandma were forever barefoot so I just went with it.
Yessss I am the same and people think I am weird too.  I'd rather be barefoot always.  My last year of college I was walking across an (urban ish) campus barefoot and a police officer stopped me and told me I had to put on shoes (I was carrying them) and I was basically like 'um, is that for real a law? What law is that?" and we sort of fought about it and I walked away still barefoot.

In retrospect I wouldn't do that again though.  I view myself as lucky I wasn't stopped/arrested in some form though maybe I'm just overly cynical now.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm very patiently waiting for my girl to post!!! She should've got her box today!!
Sorry I was MIA!! Hopefully my overload of posts and pictures in the reveal thread since then have made up for it!!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 7, 2013)

I was at Costco today and there was cookie butter. I literally, much to my husband's embarrassment, shrieked out loud. Then I was explaining to him and three other amused people that my computer friends said we had to try it.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was at Costco today and there was cookie butter. I literally, much to my husband's embarrassment, shrieked out loud. Then I was explaining to him and three other amused people that my computer friends said we had to try it.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I am so behind. My box is still sitting on my table waiting to be shipped out. It's going to have to wait until Monday. My work schedule sucks lately! Having so much fun watching these go out and come in though. Love it!!
I am also behind.  I am done shopping and my nails box is ready to go and my normal SS box should be ready to go tonight, but unfortunately now I dunno if I can get to a post office until NEXT Saturday with my work schedule as it is.  I agree with whoever said the post office should be open 24/7.

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 I hope you don't mind that I've included your family Christmas card...you have a beautiful family!
I also love that card!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep calling Stormageddon the kitten, but he's a year and a couple months.  I figure it's the equivalent of the terrible twos, he gets into everything, omg.  We have to be really careful with metallic stretchy string otherwise he tries to chew. Same with cardboard. He even tries to eat the cardboard he scratches up from his nail scratcher. Eww.  Yet he has tons of food and fresh water, and we watch him eat.  He's also a drooler, but hey, at least if he drools on you, he gives you a bath until you're clean - lol!
Mine will always be kittens.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Womp womp.
Annoying things of the morning:
-I swapped with someone and their end of the trade hasn't updated for like 4 days and it was supposed to be here by now but according to tracking it's just been "processed by the sorting facility". So it wouldn't be her fault if it didn't come through... But I'm still bummed.
-I reached out to my boyfriends favorite webcomic artist to buy a book off of him that was sold almost only through kickstarter. He was really sweet and said yes - he has spares. I paypal'd him a month ago (as a gift. I'm kicking myself.). He said he I will receive it by the end of November and will get the shipping details. Nothing. Radio silence. I'm out $50 and what would've been a great gift
That really sucks.  Have you reached out again to the webcomic artist? $50 is a LOT to be out.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SSantee:
Went to the post office. Cutely packed square box was going to cost double of a flat rate. PO worker suggested then promptly rang me up for a flat rate and said that my box can just be placed inside the larger flat rate box. False. It did not fit. Because she already rang me up for the flat rate box I couldn't just say never mind and pay for the square box. I had to unpack everything and use the ugly Priority Mail tape. 
Hahaha oh man.  I am sure your Santee will not mind but I understand your frustration.  I'd have wanted to pay half the shipping too if I could.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just laughed so loud!!!! My puppy loves bubble wrap and boxes. Thus, what is a puppy mom to do? I have to shop online! It is for the kid!




Yeah my one cat loves bubble wrap too, which I discovered this week.  It would be cute and funny if I wasn't scared he wa going to choke on it... he is the cutest, but not always the brightest...

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally! I knew I was going to love my former roomie, best guy friend's wife to be, when the first time we met, she gifted me with a mini stuffed Cthulu.  She's a lovely person
Awww that is amazing!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was at Costco today and there was cookie butter. I literally, much to my husband's embarrassment, shrieked out loud. Then I was explaining to him and three other amused people that my computer friends said we had to try it.

Hahaha WE HAVE TO TRY THIS, THE PEOPLE ON THE INTERWEBZ SAID SO.  





I hope you got your cookie butter!  Let us know how you like it!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SSantee...

I promise I didn't forget about you...see







Almost finished!!



 and all in your signature paper


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahaha WE HAVE TO TRY THIS, THE PEOPLE ON THE INTERWEBZ SAID SO.  






I hope you got your cookie butter!  Let us know how you like it!

Most of the reason I buy things now is because A)It's cat/pinup/adorable-packaging and B) because people on the internetz said to lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello ladies, I finally picked up the last item for my SS. I will be picking her box up on Monday and shipping on Tuesday before I go to the dentist(I've had a terrible toothache all week and I try to avoid the dentist as if he had buboes). So I am getting really excited and I hope that my girl likes her gifts... I am also getting excited to find out who was my SS because I have absolutely no clue. I've thought about compiling a list and marking off who has their gifts and whatnot but I'm all for the surprise. Whoever my SS is, you're a slick little ninja. Love you!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello ladies,
I finally picked up the last item for my SS. I will be picking her box up on Monday and shipping on Tuesday before I go to the dentist(I've had a terrible toothache all week and I try to avoid the dentist as if he had buboes). So I am getting really excited and I hope that my girl likes her gifts...

I am also getting excited to find out who was my SS because I have absolutely no clue. I've thought about compiling a list and marking off who has their gifts and whatnot but I'm all for the surprise. Whoever my SS is, you're a slick little ninja. Love you!
Owww!!! I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2013)

> Owww!!! I hope you feel better!!!Â


 Thanks, doll! I hate it. I'm really OCD about my teeth, it all started when I was just a young lass and my brother had a root canal. From that point on I never missed a brushing or flossing. So having a toothache now is just really ticking me off.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 7, 2013)

> Hello ladies, I finally picked up the last item for my SS. I will be picking her box up on Monday and shipping on Tuesday before I go to the dentist(I've had a terrible toothache all week and I try to avoid the dentist as if he had buboes). So I am getting really excited and I hope that my girl likes her gifts... I am also getting excited to find out who was my SS because I have absolutely no clue. I've thought about compiling a list and marking off who has their gifts and whatnot but I'm all for the surprise. Whoever my SS is, you're a slick little ninja. Love you!


 I used to never mind going to the dentist, but the last few times I've gone, I've had bad experiences so now I never want to go. This summer I made an appointment and went, and left without being seen by the dentist.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Ugh. Could use some mojo/ good thoughts. Sitting In the ER with some bp and heart weirdness. I'm hoping it's nothing, but my doc told me to get my butt in stat so I did. They've taken 2 ekgs and didn't rush me back, so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a weird med reaction. My boyfriend is here with me and I have MUT to keep me occupied until I'm seen.


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used to never mind going to the dentist, but the last few times I've gone, I've had bad experiences so now I never want to go. This summer I made an appointment and went, and left without being seen by the dentist.
My last dentist prescribed me anti-anxiety meds to take before my next cleaning because I was such a crying mess/huge b*tch during the initial consultation.  Let me tell you, it helped A LOT!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. Could use some mojo/ good thoughts. Sitting In the ER with some bp and heart weirdness. I'm hoping it's nothing, but my doc told me to get my butt in stat so I did. They've taken 2 ekgs and didn't rush me back, so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a weird med reaction. My boyfriend is here with me and I have MUT to keep me occupied until I'm seen.
Oh no, I hope everything goes ok! MUT is a fun distraction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. Could use some mojo/ good thoughts. Sitting In the ER with some bp and heart weirdness. I'm hoping it's nothing, but my doc told me to get my butt in stat so I did. They've taken 2 ekgs and didn't rush me back, so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a weird med reaction. My boyfriend is here with me and I have MUT to keep me occupied until I'm seen.
Oh no, I hope everything turns out OK!


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I used to never mind going to the dentist, but the last few times I've gone, I've had bad experiences so now I never want to go. This summer I made an appointment and went, and left without being seen by the dentist.
Aw, why didn't you get seen?

I like the dentist- but have never had any major work done that would make me hate it lol. (Actually...I think I've only seen a dentist ...2 times in my life?) I've needed braces since I was a child- but alas, my parents never cared enough to y'know, be proper parents.

Husband finally got some insurance with dental- so I'm gonna look into how much would be covered for braces. 24 with braces, what fun. But it sure would be nice to be able to smile with my teeth showing...I never do. People tend to think I'm being sad/mad/cocky or something...I'm not, I just have bad/crooked teeth that I'm ashamed to show


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. Could use some mojo/ good thoughts. Sitting In the ER with some bp and heart weirdness. I'm hoping it's nothing, but my doc told me to get my butt in stat so I did. They've taken 2 ekgs and didn't rush me back, so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a weird med reaction. My boyfriend is here with me and I have MUT to keep me occupied until I'm seen.
oooh!  i hope you're ok! both of my parents had weird heart/blood pressure issues earlier in the year. i think the waiting to be seen part is 10000x worse than when you're actually seen!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 7, 2013)

> Ugh. Could use some mojo/ good thoughts. Sitting In the ER with some bp and heart weirdness. I'm hoping it's nothing, but my doc told me to get my butt in stat so I did. They've taken 2 ekgs and didn't rush me back, so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a weird med reaction. My boyfriend is here with me and I have MUT to keep me occupied until I'm seen.


 You are forbidden to have anything go wrong with your health. You must let us know that everything is okay when you get seen. Better than good thoughts... Demands.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. Could use some mojo/ good thoughts. Sitting In the ER with some bp and heart weirdness. I'm hoping it's nothing, but my doc told me to get my butt in stat so I did. They've taken 2 ekgs and didn't rush me back, so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a weird med reaction. My boyfriend is here with me and I have MUT to keep me occupied until I'm seen.
*Sprinkles magical unicorn rainbow dust of ailment-repellant*

You shall be just fine, damnit!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2013)

Dayo Steph: many good thoughts your way! Slinka: don't be ashamed of your teeth! Whether they are crooked or not, they're your smile, and I'm sure it's beautiful anyway. I was just fine going to the dentist until I was 16 and I got my first cavity. My dentist didn't tell me that I had a cavity, explain what was going on, or use any kind of pain killers. She just filled it, and it hurt like hell. I switched dentists, and I still get some sweaty palm action every time I go now.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dayo Steph: many good thoughts your way!

Slinka: don't be ashamed of your teeth! Whether they are crooked or not, they're your smile, and I'm sure it's beautiful anyway.


I was just fine going to the dentist until I was 16 and I got my first cavity. My dentist didn't tell me that I had a cavity, explain what was going on, or use any kind of pain killers. She just filled it, and it hurt like hell. I switched dentists, and I still get some sweaty palm action every time I go now.
Sounds awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thanks...I admittedly have many issues that I've dealt with/still deal with regards to how I look... I'm super critical of myself and I know it. Hopefully one day,  maybe even without fixing my teeth, I'll be able to smile confidently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everyone thinks my tooth that sticks out a bit (I HATE it!) is "cute" or gives me "personality". I'm pretty sure they're just being nice... but still. I suppose I could just try and believe/embrace it, lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 7, 2013)

@bellatrix42 that same thing happened to me too! it was terrifying!

when i had all 4 of my wisdom teeth taken out two years (YAY. best spring break ever. not. whatever), my dad took me to some rando of an oral surgeon. i wasn't put under or given laughing gas or whatever. all was local. he had these tvs so you can watch while he works on you..yeah right. all i could see was a perfect reflection of the activities inside my mouth. I also ended up with deep dry sockets in all 4 two weeks after my stitches were taken out. seriously. wtf. i have no clue why because i was paranoid and kept only consuming naked juice and ensure/no straws/no smoking/nothing even after i got the OK to eat. 

my dad also sent my poor brother there. the guy took EIGHT HOURS to get my brother's teeth out... torture. pure torture. at some point the numbing started to wear off and my brother said that the dentist would get mad when he started to squirm. 

fun dental stories for the night.


----------



## slinka (Dec 7, 2013)

Lord...Even when I was in Colombia (not speaking bad about my brothers and sisters over there- fun country and wonderful people! but y'know, has a lot of poverty and what not) they made sure to make sure I was good and numb (And I needed A LOT of local anesthetic for some reason...) before she filled my cavity! Can't believe all these horror stories!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone, waiting room on a Sat night is party central Eek for the bad dentist experiences. One of the guys in my pottery class is a Demtist that specializes in scared patients (didn't know that was an option) so you may want to look for someone similar near you. Apparently they work really hard to work with/ through dental phobias.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 8, 2013)

> Aw, why didn't you get seen? I like the dentist- but have never had any major work done that would make me hate it lol. (Actually...I think I've only seen a dentist ...2 times in my life?)Â I've needed braces since I was a child- but alas, my parents never cared enough to y'know, be proper parents. Husband finally got some insurance with dental- so I'm gonna look into how much would be covered for braces. 24 with braces, what fun. But it sure would be nice to be able to smile with my teeth showing...I never do. People tend to think I'm being sad/mad/cocky or something...I'm not, I just have bad/crooked teeth that I'm ashamed to show :icon_sad:


 There are very cool alternatives to metal braces - including clear trays you only wear at night. And think of the no smiling thing as mysterious.


----------



## slinka (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


There are very cool alternatives to metal braces - including clear trays you only wear at night. And think of the no smiling thing as mysterious.
Haha- I've definitely embraced the mysterious thing! lol

Yeah, part of me hopes that I qualify for something like that, but I hope it doesn't cost way more.
Then again, I guess it doesn't matter since I don't smile anyways! lol.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks, doll! I hate it. I'm really OCD about my teeth, it all started when I was just a young lass and my brother had a root canal. From that point on I never missed a brushing or flossing. So having a toothache now is just really ticking me off.
So sorry about your toothache.  Hopefully it is just some sensitivity.  I will send you happy teeth wishes.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome! my cat must be the only cat not interested in  the tree, but the presents that's another story. She tries to open up the boxes, takes off bows, knocks down bags and likes to plant herself in the middle of the nativity.
yup my roommate's cat has shown no interest, &amp; I ran the train a few times to make my dog afraid of the tree haha

Hahaha I need a train so my cat can stop wrecking the gifts she thinks they are all hers.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 8, 2013)

> Thanks everyone, waiting room on a Sat night is party central Eek for the bad dentist experiences. One of the guys in my pottery class is a Demtist that specializes in scared patients (didn't know that was an option) so you may want to look for someone similar near you. Apparently they work really hard to work with/ through dental phobias.


 I'm not afraid, but I am a major control freak and hate the whole dentist putting her hands and tools into my mouth. My dentist rocks -,she knocks me out and I wake up all shiney and happy.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

I did Invisalign-- the clear trays. PM me for more details if you want but it is more expensive, not painless like they say (I did braces years ago so I can compare the two) and you wear the trays 22 hours a day until your treatment is over and then you switch to just at night. Treatment period is usually shorter than braces but thats because instead of once a month adjustments, its every two weeks, meaning more frequent pain. I spent most of my twenties not wanting to smile so I will say it felt like a great investment for my self-esteem. I can tell you a ton about the pros and cons later if you'd like. Here's to hoping you don't hide your smile too much longer...


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gahhh I have a note to pick up a parcel at the post office but I can't get it until monday. IT COULD BE MY SS GIFT. Why isn't the post office open 24/7.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 8, 2013)

> I did Invisalign-- the clear trays. PM me for more details if you want but it is more expensive, not painless like they say (I did braces years ago so I can compare the two) and you wear the trays 22 hours a day until your treatment is over and then you switch to just at night. Treatment period is usually shorter than braces but thats because instead of once a month adjustments, its every two weeks, meaning more frequent pain. I spent most of my twenties not wanting to smile so I will say it felt like a great investment for my self-esteem. I can tell you a ton about the pros and cons later if you'd like. Here's to hoping you don't hide your smile too much longer...


 My little brother went the Invisalign route the second time and yes it was painful. He hated the braces he wore in his early teens with a passion, I think that if my Mom wasn't a fiend about regular check ups he would've stopped going as soon as his braces came off.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here, I wear flip flops all the time if I can't be barefoot. My husband doesn't understand it but I was raised that way. My mom and grandma were forever barefoot so I just went with it.
Yessss I am the same and people think I am weird too.  I'd rather be barefoot always.  My last year of college I was walking across an (urban ish) campus barefoot and a police officer stopped me and told me I had to put on shoes (I was carrying them) and I was basically like 'um, is that for real a law? What law is that?" and we sort of fought about it and I walked away still barefoot.

In retrospect I wouldn't do that again though.  I view myself as lucky I wasn't stopped/arrested in some form though maybe I'm just overly cynical now. 





ha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wear shoes out in public and out of the yard ever since the time I got a nail through the foot (OUCH) but if I am home, you'd have a better chance of getting me to chew off my foot than wear shoes! My mom is the same way!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!
Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!
Congrats on the promotion!

Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!
Sounds like you are having an awesome day. Congrats on the promotion!


Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day.

I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._

Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!

Yaaaaay congrats on an awesome day!  And the promotion!  And the gift!  





Thanks!! It's just been one of those weeks. I totally needed a good day. So excited about the job...it's not much more pay, but work-wise it is basically my dream job. Getting paid to play!!

 And now, I'm going to take a hot shower and use some of my Lush goodies from @pooteeweet213, fix a cup of hot chocolate, and watch Home Alone while wearing my ugly sweater socks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sounds like fun!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I got my Secret Santa box yesterday, but wasn't feeling well and didn't open until tonight. My Santa is MissRoe, thank you so very much! I am totally overwhelmed by your generosity and I haven't even opened the presents yet!! I hope you don't mind that I'm planning to wait to open my gifts, at least until we've hot the decorations up. Your card brought tears to my eyes and I hope you don't mind that I've included your family Christmas card...you have a beautiful family!
Love the wrapping and the card is a nice detail.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahahah, that obvious huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*crosses another name off of the reverse-stalking list* lol

 

WHO HAS ME?!?!? That is killing me more than waiting for the gift!

 

Yes!  I want to know but I want to be surprised too,  I don't know what I want.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before:




After:




Next up: The note (which will be typed because my handwriting is verging in illegible nowadays), and it will go to the post office tomorrow! I've forgotten what some of these things are, so I hope my Santee posts about this stuff!
Nice job on the wrapping! I wrote something short on a card I had so many ideas of what to write but then my mind went blank. I hope my santee understands.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm loving all the different wrapping, it's all so pretty and every one is unique.
This ^^^ I love seeing everyone go all out to make their santee happy.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THIS^^^ I hope she has no clue until she gets the box. I think whoever has me  has been doing the same because I have no clue who has me just people who don't have me.
I have no idea and I don't want to know because I am having a blast watching the unmasking of SS's as packages arrive.  

I love looking at  the reveals!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 I just feel bad I have neglected all the other threads for this one.
Me too!

Good to know Im not the only one.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are forbidden to have anything go wrong with your health. You must let us know that everything is okay when you get seen. Better than good thoughts... Demands.
Thank you! They ended up letting me go, just got home at um, 4:40 am.  Couldn't figure out what was wrong, but nothing that they could catch on the monitors, so since the tests were within normal ranges I was allowed to come home.  Following up with my doc Monday. Fun fun!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I WANT A MINI CTHULHU


http://www.toyvault.com/cthulhu/index.html  I have the adorable little guy shown there.  You can also find elvis and other modified versions online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for posting how did I not know about this? My wallet will definitely beg for mercy.
They're pretty affordable...until you buy one of everything! lol. If you like cute-packaged things, Korea is where you need to direct your attention lol.












And yes, this was taken from my wishlist lmao.

Is there a particular website I should be looking at for these? I feel like I need everything you just posted. The hubby and the wallet however will not be happy with this new discovery of pretties.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They're pretty affordable...until you buy one of everything! lol. If you like cute-packaged things, Korea is where you need to direct your attention lol.












And yes, this was taken from my wishlist lmao.
You are the incarnation of enabling evil.


----------



## DeSha (Dec 8, 2013)

> Surprisingly, I ended up having a really great day. I woke up to my amazing SS gift. I went to work and found out I got a promotion I'd been hoping for (I currently work as an aide taking care of developmentally disabled children and young adults...but I was just promoted to Activities, which means I will quite literally get paid to play with them...games, crafts, spa nights, karaoke, and taking them out on outings to things like the circus, NBA games, the orchard, shopping..._ Now I come home, see that several other ladies got their gifts which I am looking forward to fawning over, and it is officially my weekend off. What a super day!


 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Riiiiight.  Good luck with that.

(I have two two-year-old cats.  One likes to bite -- just bite, not chew -- the edges of flaps on cardboard boxes.  He also has what I refer to as his chewy towel that he sits and chews on just because.  There are other towels around, but he focuses on this one particular towel for some reason, and he wanders around the apartment very confused when it's in the laundry.  The other cat targets plasticky reusable shopping bags like IKEA sells.  He's uninterested in chewing towels.)
I keep calling Stormageddon the kitten, but he's a year and a couple months.  I figure it's the equivalent of the terrible twos, he gets into everything, omg.  We have to be really careful with metallic stretchy string otherwise he tries to chew. Same with cardboard. He even tries to eat the cardboard he scratches up from his nail scratcher. Eww.  Yet he has tons of food and fresh water, and we watch him eat.  He's also a drooler, but hey, at least if he drools on you, he gives you a bath until you're clean - lol!

My cat is 9 but I still call her kitty mostly because she still acts like one and she has a really long name (Princess Consuela Banana Hammock). She is weird and sometimes I even think she knows English. She is not attracted to plastic or boxes she likes to sit with us in the couch while we watch tv, likes to collect my jewelry and attempts to eat her wet food with her hands making a huge mess.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just used my first ever Lush products, compliments of my SS....I think I'm in love! I tried the Snowcake soap (um, amazing? My skin is so soft and I am obsessed with this scent) and the Ocean Salt Scrub, which left my face super smooth and soft. I totally get the hype now, and I definitely think I'll be ordering a few things. I can't wait to try my Cupcake mask tomorrow!

As for my gift, it looks like my final order will be in on Wednesday! So SS, your gift should be on its way by Friday and I am sorry for the delay! And for those who were worried about disappointing their Santee, I don't think that'll happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My gift has quite a few items, but is not super extravagant....but I'm hoping she'll love it!
I love the Ocean salt scrub!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can I just say I love you ladies? This is by far the very best thread on make up talk right now! I kinda wish we could all take a girls trip together to Sephora, LUSH, &amp; anything else that sounds fun!

I got my package yesterday &amp; I'm still in tears over it. I don't think I've ever received anything so thought out in my life. (Goodness, &amp; who wouldn't cry over receiving NAKED 3?). It was all so much more than I ever expected or deserved. The ladies on here are the best of the best. I am loving all the secret chit chat &amp; the amazing reveals! You all truly are amazing people inside &amp; out! Anyone is lucky to be anyone's Santee on this board.

To those who think their gifts aren't good enough, they totally are. Everyone loves getting mail! Especially surprise pretties! The thought that you all put into your gifts is truly magical &amp; that's what this season is all about!

Thank you ALL for making this the most magical Christmas ever for me! You all are the best! And keep these reveals coming. Seeing everyone's goodies is what makes my day every day! I'm loving this!
Wow awesome gift! I have a feeling I am going to be in tears before I even open my gift just thinking someone took the time to pick out things for me and send them makes me all  emotional.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 8, 2013)

> Hahaha WE HAVE TO TRY THIS, THE PEOPLE ON THE INTERWEBZ SAID SO. Â :rofl2: I hope you got your cookie butter! Â Let us know how you like it!


 Oh I got it. Big hulking jar of it. Dear husband doesn't like to try new things so I'm going have to wait till one if the locusts are over here where I can open it.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 8, 2013)

> Thank you! They ended up letting me go, just got home at um, 4:40 am. Â Couldn't figure out what was wrong, but nothing that they could catch on the monitors, so since the tests were within normal ranges I was allowed to come home. Â Following up with my doc Monday. Fun fun!


 Well that's good.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. Could use some mojo/ good thoughts. Sitting In the ER with some bp and heart weirdness. I'm hoping it's nothing, but my doc told me to get my butt in stat so I did. They've taken 2 ekgs and didn't rush me back, so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a weird med reaction. My boyfriend is here with me and I have MUT to keep me occupied until I'm seen.

I'm glad everything was normal.  I hope they figure out what caused it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last dentist prescribed me anti-anxiety meds to take before my next cleaning because I was such a crying mess/huge b*tch during the initial consultation.  Let me tell you, it helped A LOT!


Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw, why didn't you get seen?

I like the dentist- but have never had any major work done that would make me hate it lol. (Actually...I think I've only seen a dentist ...2 times in my life?) I've needed braces since I was a child- but alas, my parents never cared enough to y'know, be proper parents.

Husband finally got some insurance with dental- so I'm gonna look into how much would be covered for braces. 24 with braces, what fun. But it sure would be nice to be able to smile with my teeth showing...I never do. People tend to think I'm being sad/mad/cocky or something...I'm not, I just have bad/crooked teeth that I'm ashamed to show





I'm not anxious or afraid of the dentist.  I haven't had a cavity in at least 10 years and I am not having any problems with my teeth or gums.  I really just wanted a teeth cleaning.  When I called to make the appointment, I told them I did not want any X-rays.  They said it was fine.  Then I get there and they want to take a full array of x-rays.  I told the tech no x-rays. She tells me the dentist won't see me without the x-rays, but she would go check.  When she comes back, she tells me I  will HAVE to have x-rays and that the dentist will be in to see me in a few minutes to talk to me.  I told her, no, I'm going to leave, that I already feel uncomfortable and the dentist will just make me feel more uncomfortable and I would rather just leave.  So, I left.  I will go back, to a different dentist, eventually.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Womp womp.
Annoying things of the morning:
-I swapped with someone and their end of the trade hasn't updated for like 4 days and it was supposed to be here by now but according to tracking it's just been "processed by the sorting facility". So it wouldn't be her fault if it didn't come through... But I'm still bummed.
-I reached out to my boyfriends favorite webcomic artist to buy a book off of him that was sold almost only through kickstarter. He was really sweet and said yes - he has spares. I paypal'd him a month ago (as a gift. I'm kicking myself.). He said he I will receive it by the end of November and will get the shipping details. Nothing. Radio silence. I'm out $50 and what would've been a great gift
-I have finals and need to study but my boyfriends mom insists we ALL go and buy a Christmas tree together early in the AM before all the good ones are picked over. Last year it took all day to pick a tree. We went to like 7 lots. I don't understand. I need to study.

THE GOOD NEWS: I'm on my way to ship my SSantees present!!

Sorry for being so crabby this morning. It's too cold and I'm ~*annoyed*~ but I'm so excited to see what other gifts roll out today!
Sorry to hear you are having a bad day. Hopefully tree shopping went quick. Hope your trade and your bfs gifts arrive soon. Good luck getting time to study.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MY GIFT CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to see what you got!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear SSantee:
Went to the post office. Cutely packed square box was going to cost double of a flat rate. PO worker suggested then promptly rang me up for a flat rate and said that my box can just be placed inside the larger flat rate box. False. It did not fit. Because she already rang me up for the flat rate box I couldn't just say never mind and pay for the square box. I had to unpack everything and use the ugly Priority Mail tape. Now your gift is in a giant, poorly taped Flat Rate box. I'm afraid something in there will break because I didn't have enough filler to pad the box. I'm also afraid that that tape won't hold up because priority mail tape is really shitty and that's all they had. Small square box was perfectly packed and had a cute tag on it and everything ;( I'm sorry I wasn't willing to pay $25 to ship your cute square box but I knew it was heavy so IDK what I was thinking!. I hope you forgive me and I hope nothing comes broken.

Jessica

PS thanks guys! I'll make like a ninja and use my powers to pick the prettiest tree first. I want Chinese food now... I'll quit being so whiney! Bring on the SS reveals! First semester grad school finals are stressful!
Hope your gift arrives to your santee in good condition.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 8, 2013)

you guyssss it's snowing!!!!!!!!!

(It is kind of a rarity here, especially before january!  Also, it's my PUPPY'S FIRST SNOW!!!! I got him last year in November.)


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

you guyssss it's snowing!!!!!!!!!

(It is kind of a rarity here, especially before january!  Also, it's my PUPPY'S FIRST SNOW!!!! I got him last year in November.)
We haven't had snow yet, and I hate snow, but I kinda want some this year to see what the puppies think about it.  They are both under 6 months, so the whole cold weather thing is bothering them right now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 8, 2013)

> you guyssss it's snowing!!!!!!!!! (It is kind of a rarity here, especially before january! Â Also, it's my PUPPY'S FIRST SNOW!!!! I got him last year inÂ November.)


 Awww so cute! Our puppy came from Mississippi &amp; we adopted her in June, so it's her first snow too! She LOVES it. Just keeps frolicking around in it. And eating it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks everyone, waiting room on a Sat night is party central

Eek for the bad dentist experiences. One of the guys in my pottery class is a Demtist that specializes in scared patients (didn't know that was an option) so you may want to look for someone similar near you. Apparently they work really hard to work with/ through dental phobias.
I HATE the dentist- absolutely hate it. I hate everything about it. I refuse to go! So I looked into sedation dentistry that is for people like me but it costs so much money, Ugh. I'd rather be knocked out the entire time.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



you guyssss it's snowing!!!!!!!!!

(It is kind of a rarity here, especially before january!  Also, it's my PUPPY'S FIRST SNOW!!!! I got him last year in November.)


OMG HES SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My fiance and I are seriously considering a corgi as our next furbaby (whenver that may be).


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. Could use some mojo/ good thoughts. Sitting In the ER with some bp and heart weirdness. I'm hoping it's nothing, but my doc told me to get my butt in stat so I did. They've taken 2 ekgs and didn't rush me back, so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a weird med reaction. My boyfriend is here with me and I have MUT to keep me occupied until I'm seen.
I hope things work out for the best.

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aw, why didn't you get seen?

I like the dentist- but have never had any major work done that would make me hate it lol. (Actually...I think I've only seen a dentist ...2 times in my life?) I've needed braces since I was a child- but alas, my parents never cared enough to y'know, be proper parents.

Husband finally got some insurance with dental- so I'm gonna look into how much would be covered for braces. 24 with braces, what fun. But it sure would be nice to be able to smile with my teeth showing...I never do. People tend to think I'm being sad/mad/cocky or something...I'm not, I just have bad/crooked teeth that I'm ashamed to show




I'm so self-conscious about my teeth. Everyone picks on me because I don't smile in pictures but I hate how crooked my front teeth are. I'll be 24 w/braces too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My dentist told me that I may have to get my wisdom teeth pulled before getting braces. I think I will try to get Invisalign. 

On a related note, the cashier at a Dunkin' Donuts pointed out the gap that I have in my front teeth and told me that in her culture having a gap is a sign of intelligence lol.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! They ended up letting me go, just got home at um, 4:40 am.  Couldn't figure out what was wrong, but nothing that they could catch on the monitors, so since the tests were within normal ranges I was allowed to come home.  Following up with my doc Monday. Fun fun!
I hope everything is okay.  So glad it wasn't anything they had to keep you for!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 8, 2013)

> I HATE the dentist- absolutely hate it. I hate everything about it. I refuse to go! So I looked into sedation dentistry that is for people like me but it costs so much money, Ugh. I'd rather be knocked out the entire time. OMG HES SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My fiance and I are seriously considering a corgi as our next furbaby (whenver that may be).


 Corgis are the best. We have two. Daisy is so smart it is scary. Marley is the biggest snuggle buddy.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 8, 2013)

SNOW


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I think I scared the hubby with my happy dance when I saw the message from my elf with tracking. Now its just the waiting game.
I think my Mom and Hubby are almost as excited as I am about having tracking.  Lol.  They have been following all the reveals and love how sweet everyone on here is.

I've been keeping my hubby updated and letting him know whenever anyone gets a gift. He is surprised by all the care being put into the packages that are being sent out.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SNOW



All we've gotten is freezing rain and a layer of ice!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My cat is 9 but I still call her kitty mostly because she still acts like one and she has a really long name (Princess Consuela Banana Hammock). She is weird and sometimes I even think she knows English. She is not attracted to plastic or boxes she likes to sit with us in the couch while we watch tv, likes to collect my jewelry and attempts to eat her wet food with her hands making a huge mess.
I love your cat's name!  A group of friends and I have a long running joke about a "banana hammock".  To the point of letter writing, fake patent drawings, and prototype fur lined banana hammocks and bananas being sent in the mail.  I feel like you would be in on this if we knew each other IRL.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So glad I can relax this weekend. My lady got her box, Z has a party today so i finished her shopping, I've done all I can with my guys' boxes until Mon. Only issue was hubby called with bad news, I don't have enough info to elaborate so I'll hold off on speculation for now. So now just relaxing until 2, looking at all the pretty presents everyone got.





Hope its nothing serious.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! They ended up letting me go, just got home at um, 4:40 am.  Couldn't figure out what was wrong, but nothing that they could catch on the monitors, so since the tests were within normal ranges I was allowed to come home.  Following up with my doc Monday. Fun fun!
I'm so glad, not about the follow-up but that your tests were within normal range.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tracking or not- I check my mail/some place down the mountain where ups/fedex drop packages off every day that I possibly can lol. I love mail. I love it more than what is considered normal =p
I love mail except when its bills, wish I could just give them back to the mail man.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! They ended up letting me go, just got home at um, 4:40 am.  Couldn't figure out what was wrong, but nothing that they could catch on the monitors, so since the tests were within normal ranges I was allowed to come home.  Following up with my doc Monday. Fun fun!
So glad you are okay!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



you guyssss it's snowing!!!!!!!!!

(It is kind of a rarity here, especially before january!  Also, it's my PUPPY'S FIRST SNOW!!!! I got him last year in November.)
OMG SO CUTE!

And so jealous of the snoooooow....


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was at Costco today and there was cookie butter. I literally, much to my husband's embarrassment, shrieked out loud. Then I was explaining to him and three other amused people that my computer friends said we had to try it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello ladies,
I finally picked up the last item for my SS. I will be picking her box up on Monday and shipping on Tuesday before I go to the dentist(I've had a terrible toothache all week and I try to avoid the dentist as if he had buboes). So I am getting really excited and I hope that my girl likes her gifts...

I am also getting excited to find out who was my SS because I have absolutely no clue. I've thought about compiling a list and marking off who has their gifts and whatnot but I'm all for the surprise. Whoever my SS is, you're a slick little ninja. Love you!
Good luck with the dentist its definitely no fun going.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. Could use some mojo/ good thoughts. Sitting In the ER with some bp and heart weirdness. I'm hoping it's nothing, but my doc told me to get my butt in stat so I did. They've taken 2 ekgs and didn't rush me back, so I'm crossing my fingers it's just a weird med reaction. My boyfriend is here with me and I have MUT to keep me occupied until I'm seen.
Hope its nothing serious, feel better soon.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 8, 2013)

Dear Secret Santee, I'm getting ready to wrap your gifts. But, there is one slight problem. None of the boxes I've set aside will hold all of your pretties (I've tried 4). If only my Holiday Edition Popsugar Must Have Box would come sooner (pretty sure that box would work) than I could send your box on its merry way! But the hunt is on for the perfect sized box to make sure none of your pretties get left behind! On another note, I will not be posting a teaser of my wrapped beauties for you all to see. The wrapping paper I got is just a dead give away to my Santee. But I'm sure she will post when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ooooooo I'm excited!!! Merry Christmas, Emily


----------



## lovepink (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! They ended up letting me go, just got home at um, 4:40 am.  Couldn't figure out what was wrong, but nothing that they could catch on the monitors, so since the tests were within normal ranges I was allowed to come home.  Following up with my doc Monday. Fun fun!
Glad to hear you did not have to stay the night!  Sorry they were not able to find out what is wrong!  Good luck with your Doctor tomorrow.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 8, 2013)

I am getting so excited to wrap up my Santees gift.  I think I am going to start tonight.  I went and bought wrapping supplies yesterday.  I think it will be nice.  I have an idea of what I want it to look like in mind, but whether I have the skills to make the wrapping look that way, we shall see.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 8, 2013)

> I am getting so excited to wrap up my Santees gift. Â I think I am going to start tonight. Â I went and bought wrapping supplies yesterday. Â I think it will be nice. Â I have an idea of whatÂ I want it to look like in mind, but whether I have the skills to make the wrapping look that way, we shall see. Â


 I have the Everything Looks Better In My Mind syndrome as well. Lol. And hey, we are making an attempt! That counts! Lol


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @bellatrix42 that same thing happened to me too! it was terrifying!

when i had all 4 of my wisdom teeth taken out two years (YAY. best spring break ever. not. whatever), my dad took me to some rando of an oral surgeon. i wasn't put under or given laughing gas or whatever. all was local. he had these tvs so you can watch while he works on you..yeah right. all i could see was a perfect reflection of the activities inside my mouth. I also ended up with deep dry sockets in all 4 two weeks after my stitches were taken out. seriously. wtf. i have no clue why because i was paranoid and kept only consuming naked juice and ensure/no straws/no smoking/nothing even after i got the OK to eat.

my dad also sent my poor brother there. the guy took EIGHT HOURS to get my brother's teeth out... torture. pure torture. at some point the numbing started to wear off and my brother said that the dentist would get mad when he started to squirm.

fun dental stories for the night.
Sorry you had such a horrible experience. I however should not have read this because now I am even more scared. I am getting my wisdom teeth pulled out on Friday and  I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2013)

A round-up of responses:

I need a new dentist.  I've only been to this one a few times, but one of those times involved a THREE-HOUR ROOT CANAL.  And a crown.  And NO VICODIN AFTERWARDS.  This infuriates me.  "Oh, you just need a couple of Advil!" is not acceptable.  I had a dentist who was *very* forthcoming with the Vicodin prescriptions after crowns.  He set a certain precedent.  Now her refusal to prescribe drugs has turned my dentist anxiety into hand-shaking dread just *thinking* about it.  I am putting off a desperately needed checkup that is likely to result in another root canal and crown largely because my current dentist refused to give me any painkillers after a THREE-HOUR ROOT CANAL.  And the temporary crown?  Had to be drilled off.  And the permanent crown?  Was the wrong color.  And the second temporary crown that was put in place using only suction and *not* any sort of cement so she wouldn't have to drill the second one off?  Had to be drilled off.  

I have a gap between my front teeth, too!  When I was a kid, I briefly had a dentist who wanted to snip the bit of skin that attaches the inside of your lip to your gums.  This is why he very quickly became my *former* dentist.  One of my front teeth is very visibly ground down and a little bit slanted due to a years of playing alto and tenor sax.  Every time a dentist decides to try to do something (bond?  I can't remember the term) to it in order to make my teeth even, the non-tooth stuff breaks off in a matter of months.  I probably need a root canal and crown on that tooth, but HATE THAT DENTIST, so I'm dragging my feet on that appointment.  And I don't have the $700 it will cost.  And I actually probably have at least one other tooth that needs a crown.  

(I think the prize for will-traumatize-you-for-life bad dental experiences will have to go to my aunt.  When she was five or six, a dentist SLAPPED her for misbehaving.  And by "misbehaving," I mean "squirming in the exam chair like she was five or six."  This was probably in the late '40s.  As a direct result, my mother always insisted on being in the room with my brother and me when we had dental anything done until we were about ten years old.)

(My wisdom teeth extraction story:  Mine were growing in *sideways*, so they had to be *chiseled* out.  I remember almost nothing about the experience aside from the copious amounts of drugs they gave me.  It was wonderful.  And no bad after-effects.  I would do it again in a heartbeat if I could be assured the exact same experience.)

Snow!  It snowed here very briefly, but it didn't stick.  It's been so cold the past few days that the spider living in my outside light (I named her Lola) just curled up against the fixture.  She started living there a couple of months ago, just hanging out and eating all of the bugs/gnats/etc. that liked the light.  And there were a *lot* of them:  She went from the size of a bb to the size of a good-sized blueberry fairly quickly.  I told her that as long as she stayed outside, I would not bother her, but as soon as she came inside, either I would smoosh her, or Oscar would eat her.  She apparently understood and never went more than six inches from the light bulb, and she stayed on her web or in one particular corner of the fixture.  If she was on her web when anyone came to the door, she raced to her corner of the lighting fixture.  When she was in the corner, you couldn't even see her unless you *knew* she was there.  Then my light burned out, and I wasn't about to change a light bulb when it's freezing, windy, and dark (it's dark when I leave for and get home from work), especially since the spider was *right there*, and they freak me out.  I changed the bulb yesterday morning.  Lola was still hunched up in her corner of the lighting fixture when I did so.  Last night after a breakfast-for-dinner party at my neighbors' place, I got to my door and discovered Lola dangling by one leg on her web, just swinging in the wind, but otherwise non-moving.  I decided she was a former spider and flicked her off onto the shrubbery under my stairs because I did *not* want to walk outside and have a huge dead spider flip off her web and land on any part of me.  Even though she freaked me the hell out (DO NOT LIKE SPIDERS), I'm surprisingly melancholy about the fact that she's gone now, especially since it's supposed to be substantially warmer this week (in the 40s instead of in the 20s like it has been for the past few days).  Oh, well.  That's the very brief life of a spider.

And now I'm getting ready food-wise for a big week at work:  I've got a batch of Chex mix in the oven (no pretzels/nuts/bagel chips/etc.  Just Crispix, potato stix from a can, thick kettle-style potato chips, and about twice as much seasoning as the traditional recipe.  Funny thing:  I love nuts -- pecans, cashews, almonds, you name it -- but I *do not* like them in Chex mix.  I think that's the only time I do *not* like nuts!) for snacking at work and a Hello Kitty slow cooker full of chicken breasts because it's so versatile that I can use it for just about any quick dinner solution I might come up with during the workweek.  Rice bowls, pasta, tacos, shredded chicken sandwiches -- basically, all of my staple quick meals.  And I'll probably stash some in the freezer for future use, like soup (for some reason, I tend to make a lot of soup specifically in January).  Once the chicken is done, I have a pack of pork chunks I'll toss in the slow-cooker.  The chicken only takes a few hours, but the pork needs 24 hours.  And I need to make some mini pizzas this afternoon once the pork is in the slow cooker and the necessary fridge space is opened up.  Mondays and Tuesdays are hellish at work, and I don't usually have time to leave my desk to go grab lunch (I don't even usually have enough time to microwave something to take back to my desk), and that means I usually end up *skipping* lunch, but if I have something like mini pizzas, I can eat at my desk.  And I need to make a big batch of rice.  I eat brown rice, so it takes a long time to cook, and I like to just make a big batch of it ahead of time so I don't have to wait for it *every single night* because I *won't* wait for it every single night, and then I'll have junk instead, and I need to not have junk instead!

And cleaning.  I need to clean up the living room a bit, but it takes time to convince myself to do it, and I may just throw everything into a plastic bin, shove the bin into the spare room, and call it good for the week.  I also need to fold/hang up my laundry, but I'll do that after I eat something.  Because I've been up for four hours but have yet to actually *eat* anything.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry you had such a horrible experience. I however should not have read this because now I am even more scared. I am getting my wisdom teeth pulled out on Friday and  I am not looking forward to it.
It will be ok!  I had a really positive wisdom teet extraction!  I was put under and was a little groggy after waking up.  I went home spent some down time on the couch and still went to work from 5-9 that night!  I did not have any issues with dry sockets and I used that little syringe thingie they gave me (you fill it with water and use it to rinse where they extracted the teeth).  So try not to worry too much.  Just rest as much as you need to after and follow the guidelines they give you and hopefully you won't have any issues!

I am going to brave the post office tomorrow to mail my gift!  I was in line for 30 minutes on saturday and hoping that by going in the morning I will hit less lines/traffic!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are forbidden to have anything go wrong with your health. You must let us know that everything is okay when you get seen. Better than good thoughts... Demands.
Thank you! They ended up letting me go, just got home at um, 4:40 am.  Couldn't figure out what was wrong, but nothing that they could catch on the monitors, so since the tests were within normal ranges I was allowed to come home.  Following up with my doc Monday. Fun fun!

Hope all goes well for you on Monday.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
And cleaning.  I need to clean up the living room a bit, but it takes time to convince myself to do it, and I may just throw everything into a plastic bin, shove the bin into the spare room, and call it good for the week.  I also need to fold/hang up my laundry, but I'll do that after I eat something.  Because I've been up for four hours but have yet to actually *eat* anything. 
I also HAVE to clean but just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



you guyssss it's snowing!!!!!!!!!

(It is kind of a rarity here, especially before january!  Also, it's my PUPPY'S FIRST SNOW!!!! I got him last year in November.)
Adorable!


----------



## slinka (Dec 8, 2013)

> Is there a particular website I should be looking at for these? I feel like I need everything you just posted. The hubby and the wallet however will not be happy with this new discovery of pretties.


 You DO need everything I posted! Lol. Last time I bought Korean goods, I used www.roseroseshop.com , but I'm sure there are other places selling this stuff! I think sasa has some too. Worth a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 8, 2013)

So we took a break from cleaning the house (always great to come home from vacation) and I just wrapped my gifts. Excited to send everything out tomorrow!!







Lots of German goodies coming and our dog too if she continues being so most and tries to climb in at some point.


----------



## slinka (Dec 8, 2013)

> So we took a break from cleaning the house (always great to come home from vacation) and I just wrapped my gifts. Excited to send everything out tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, I'd gladly take a dog! =p


----------



## lovepink (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha, I'd gladly take a dog! =p
Me too!  I would even send you one of mine in exchange!  A dog exchange program!  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So we took a break from cleaning the house (always great to come home from vacation) and I just wrapped my gifts. Excited to send everything out tomorrow!!






Lots of German goodies coming and our dog too if she continues being so most and tries to climb in at some point.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 8, 2013)

So my boyfriend and I were staying at his moms house after Christmas tree day. It's about 45 minutes away from milwaukee via freeway. It took us TWO HOURS to get home! There were accidents after or on every freeway on ramp in the immediate area so we had to take side streets all the way home! Nuts! Time to study for finals and catch up on MUT!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SNOW



Wow no snow here yet!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My cat is 9 but I still call her kitty mostly because she still acts like one and she has a really long name (Princess Consuela Banana Hammock). She is weird and sometimes I even think she knows English. She is not attracted to plastic or boxes she likes to sit with us in the couch while we watch tv, likes to collect my jewelry and attempts to eat her wet food with her hands making a huge mess.
I love your cat's name!  A group of friends and I have a long running joke about a "banana hammock".  To the point of letter writing, fake patent drawings, and prototype fur lined banana hammocks and bananas being sent in the mail.  I feel like you would be in on this if we knew each other IRL.  

Hahaha I would definitely be in on that! you should see the looks I get when I tell people her name.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A round-up of responses:

I need a new dentist.  I've only been to this one a few times, but one of those times involved a THREE-HOUR ROOT CANAL.  And a crown.  And NO VICODIN AFTERWARDS.  This infuriates me.  "Oh, you just need a couple of Advil!" is not acceptable.  I had a dentist who was *very* forthcoming with the Vicodin prescriptions after crowns.  He set a certain precedent.  Now her refusal to prescribe drugs has turned my dentist anxiety into hand-shaking dread just *thinking* about it.  I am putting off a desperately needed checkup that is likely to result in another root canal and crown largely because my current dentist refused to give me any painkillers after a THREE-HOUR ROOT CANAL.  And the temporary crown?  Had to be drilled off.  And the permanent crown?  Was the wrong color.  And the second temporary crown that was put in place using only suction and *not* any sort of cement so she wouldn't have to drill the second one off?  Had to be drilled off.

I have a gap between my front teeth, too!  When I was a kid, I briefly had a dentist who wanted to snip the bit of skin that attaches the inside of your lip to your gums.  This is why he very quickly became my *former* dentist.  One of my front teeth is very visibly ground down and a little bit slanted due to a years of playing alto and tenor sax.  Every time a dentist decides to try to do something (bond?  I can't remember the term) to it in order to make my teeth even, the non-tooth stuff breaks off in a matter of months.  I probably need a root canal and crown on that tooth, but HATE THAT DENTIST, so I'm dragging my feet on that appointment.  And I don't have the $700 it will cost.  And I actually probably have at least one other tooth that needs a crown.

(I think the prize for will-traumatize-you-for-life bad dental experiences will have to go to my aunt.  When she was five or six, a dentist SLAPPED her for misbehaving.  And by "misbehaving," I mean "squirming in the exam chair like she was five or six."  This was probably in the late '40s.  As a direct result, my mother always insisted on being in the room with my brother and me when we had dental anything done until we were about ten years old.)

(My wisdom teeth extraction story:  Mine were growing in *sideways*, so they had to be *chiseled* out.  I remember almost nothing about the experience aside from the copious amounts of drugs they gave me.  It was wonderful.  And no bad after-effects.  I would do it again in a heartbeat if I could be assured the exact same experience.)

Snow!  It snowed here very briefly, but it didn't stick.  It's been so cold the past few days that the spider living in my outside light (I named her Lola) just curled up against the fixture.  She started living there a couple of months ago, just hanging out and eating all of the bugs/gnats/etc. that liked the light.  And there were a *lot* of them:  She went from the size of a bb to the size of a good-sized blueberry fairly quickly.  I told her that as long as she stayed outside, I would not bother her, but as soon as she came inside, either I would smoosh her, or Oscar would eat her.  She apparently understood and never went more than six inches from the light bulb, and she stayed on her web or in one particular corner of the fixture.  If she was on her web when anyone came to the door, she raced to her corner of the lighting fixture.  When she was in the corner, you couldn't even see her unless you *knew* she was there.  Then my light burned out, and I wasn't about to change a light bulb when it's freezing, windy, and dark (it's dark when I leave for and get home from work), especially since the spider was *right there*, and they freak me out.  I changed the bulb yesterday morning.  Lola was still hunched up in her corner of the lighting fixture when I did so.  Last night after a breakfast-for-dinner party at my neighbors' place, I got to my door and discovered Lola dangling by one leg on her web, just swinging in the wind, but otherwise non-moving.  I decided she was a former spider and flicked her off onto the shrubbery under my stairs because I did *not* want to walk outside and have a huge dead spider flip off her web and land on any part of me.  Even though she freaked me the hell out (DO NOT LIKE SPIDERS), I'm surprisingly melancholy about the fact that she's gone now, especially since it's supposed to be substantially warmer this week (in the 40s instead of in the 20s like it has been for the past few days).  Oh, well.  That's the very brief life of a spider.

And now I'm getting ready food-wise for a big week at work:  I've got a batch of Chex mix in the oven (no pretzels/nuts/bagel chips/etc.  Just Crispix, potato stix from a can, thick kettle-style potato chips, and about twice as much seasoning as the traditional recipe.  Funny thing:  I love nuts -- pecans, cashews, almonds, you name it -- but I *do not* like them in Chex mix.  I think that's the only time I do *not* like nuts!) for snacking at work and a Hello Kitty slow cooker full of chicken breasts because it's so versatile that I can use it for just about any quick dinner solution I might come up with during the workweek.  Rice bowls, pasta, tacos, shredded chicken sandwiches -- basically, all of my staple quick meals.  And I'll probably stash some in the freezer for future use, like soup (for some reason, I tend to make a lot of soup specifically in January).  Once the chicken is done, I have a pack of pork chunks I'll toss in the slow-cooker.  The chicken only takes a few hours, but the pork needs 24 hours.  And I need to make some mini pizzas this afternoon once the pork is in the slow cooker and the necessary fridge space is opened up.  Mondays and Tuesdays are hellish at work, and I don't usually have time to leave my desk to go grab lunch (I don't even usually have enough time to microwave something to take back to my desk), and that means I usually end up *skipping* lunch, but if I have something like mini pizzas, I can eat at my desk.  And I need to make a big batch of rice.  I eat brown rice, so it takes a long time to cook, and I like to just make a big batch of it ahead of time so I don't have to wait for it *every single night* because I *won't* wait for it every single night, and then I'll have junk instead, and I need to not have junk instead!

And cleaning.  I need to clean up the living room a bit, but it takes time to convince myself to do it, and I may just throw everything into a plastic bin, shove the bin into the spare room, and call it good for the week.  I also need to fold/hang up my laundry, but I'll do that after I eat something.  Because I've been up for four hours but have yet to actually *eat* anything.
Here in Germany I was told I would only be getting ibuprofen after getting my wisdom teeth pulled out and from what I have heard that is the norm. I hope you have good luck finding a new dentist. My dentist is pretty nice  and explains everything very well so  I feel comfortable with him. I still don't like dental work but he makes it more bearable.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry you had such a horrible experience. I however should not have read this because now I am even more scared. I am getting my wisdom teeth pulled out on Friday and  I am not looking forward to it.
It will be ok!  I had a really positive wisdom teet extraction!  I was put under and was a little groggy after waking up.  I went home spent some down time on the couch and still went to work from 5-9 that night!  I did not have any issues with dry sockets and I used that little syringe thingie they gave me (you fill it with water and use it to rinse where they extracted the teeth).  So try not to worry too much.  Just rest as much as you need to after and follow the guidelines they give you and hopefully you won't have any issues!

I am going to brave the post office tomorrow to mail my gift!  I was in line for 30 minutes on saturday and hoping that by going in the morning I will hit less lines/traffic!

Thanks so much for the reassurance. I really appreciate it! I cant believe you went to work the same day.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a particular website I should be looking at for these? I feel like I need everything you just posted. The hubby and the wallet however will not be happy with this new discovery of pretties.
You DO need everything I posted! Lol. Last time I bought Korean goods, I used www.roseroseshop.com , but I'm sure there are other places selling this stuff! I think sasa has some too. Worth a look



Thanks for letting me know. When the hubby is wondering why I am broke  I will tell him @slinka made me do it!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So we took a break from cleaning the house (always great to come home from vacation) and I just wrapped my gifts. Excited to send everything out tomorrow!!






Lots of German goodies coming and our dog too if she continues being so most and tries to climb in at some point.
Everything is so pretty! Forgot to add I spy some German chocolate yummy.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my boyfriend and I were staying at his moms house after Christmas tree day. It's about 45 minutes away from milwaukee via freeway. It took us TWO HOURS to get home! There were accidents after or on every freeway on ramp in the immediate area so we had to take side streets all the way home! Nuts! Time to study for finals and catch up on MUT!
Glad you guys were able to get home safe!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 8, 2013)

So just when I thought I was done shopping for my Santee....

I found out about "The MakeUp Show" that was going on in NYC this weekend.

OMG. I was in a drunken makeup stupor walking around there.

Seriously I was high on lipstick, shadows and accessories!

It was fabulous!

But my SS shopping is officially OVER.

I will begin to wrap shortly and your big box of happiness should be in your hands by the end of the week!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Kitty inspecting the gifts! ETA: Hope my Santee likes her gifts.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 8, 2013)

sneak peek of my box I'm sending out. All the goodies are hidden by a copy of Lush Times to hide the wrapping paper I used which would be a dead giveaway to my Santee. Sending off tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 sneak peek of my box I'm sending out.

All the goodies are hidden by a copy of Lush Times to hide the wrapping paper I used which would be a dead giveaway to my Santee.

Sending off tomorrow




*uses touch screen laptop to zoom in as much as humanly possible to try and inspect the giveaway paper*

Blast. Still can't see. &gt;=[


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

Ok my Santa gift is wrapped, packaged, and ready to go out!! Now the only question is when I can actually make it to the post office...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2013)

OHmigosh you guys. YOU GUYS.

I just got an email from UPS My Choice saying I have a package delivery tomorrow from "The UPS Store"!  And I'm not expecting anything else coming in, so... IT HAS TO BE A SECRET SANTA GIFT!  Not sure if it's regular or nails, though.

And in what I'm completely astounded at... the tracking info says the package weighs SIX POINT SIX POUNDS (6.6 lbs).  That's gotta be a mistake, right? RIGHT? 

UPS never delivers til early evening here, but I promise LOTS of pics and geeking out!  (and I'm copying/pasting this info over to the Nails SS thread, because this kind of awesomeness must be shared!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OHmigosh you guys. YOU GUYS.

I just got an email from UPS My Choice saying I have a package delivery tomorrow from "The UPS Store"!  And I'm not expecting anything else coming in, so... IT HAS TO BE A SECRET SANTA GIFT!  Not sure if it's regular or nails, though.

And in what I'm completely astounded at... the tracking info says the package weighs *SIX POINT SIX POUNDS (6.6 lbs)*.  That's gotta be a mistake, right? RIGHT? 

UPS never delivers til early evening here, but I promise LOTS of pics and geeking out!  (and I'm copying/pasting this info over to the Nails SS thread, because this kind of awesomeness must be shared!)


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2013)

I already sent mine out but am still thinking "ss" when I head into a store. I've grown used to it! I walked by Ulta and almost went in to look even though my gifts have all gone out.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 8, 2013)

It may not be ok for me to put this here so mods delete if not. I have a Flower Sheer up lip tint free to a good home.  Swached once.  It is the dewy rose color.  I did not think either of my santees would like it, and it is going to be tossed tomorrow if no one here wants it.  PM me if interested.

ETA: Taken, THANK YOOOOU.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SNOW





Here too!! I, of course, celebrated by only leaving my apartment once and to the grocery store- and drank beer to keep warm.  And running to the window every once in a while to see if it was STILL snowing.. it is!  

On another note- I'm wrapping my SS gift tonight!! I'm still waiting for one thing to come in.. so I'm hoping it gets here soon so I can ship it off!!


----------



## DeSha (Dec 8, 2013)

WHEW!!!

I finally finished wrapping my box. I plan on mailing it tomorrow, so my Santee should get it by Thursday. Hopefully she will like everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Here too!! I, of course, celebrated by only leaving my apartment once and to the grocery store- and drank beer to keep warm.  And running to the window every once in a while to see if it was STILL snowing.. it is!  

On another note- I'm wrapping my SS gift tonight!! I'm still waiting for one thing to come in.. so I'm hoping it gets here soon so I can ship it off!!
Beer sounds like a great way to stay warm.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beer sounds like a great way to stay warm.  




It does, and this reminds me I have some gingerbread spiced I picked up yesterday.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It does, and this reminds me I have some gingerbread spiced I picked up yesterday.
Mmmmmm...making me want beer.  I'm really enjoying the Uinta Brewing "Punk'n" ale.  Also 21st Amendment Brewery's "Fireside Chat"  

What is the Gingerbread spiced one you're having?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I already sent mine out but am still thinking "ss" when I head into a store. I've grown used to it! I walked by Ulta and almost went in to look even though my gifts have all gone out.
It's really, *really* disorienting to *not* be thinking about what to get my Santees!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I already sent mine out but am still thinking "ss" when I head into a store. I've grown used to it! I walked by Ulta and almost went in to look even though my gifts have all gone out.
This keeps happening to me too!  I have to keep telling myself I can't buy my santee any more but I still want to lol.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mmmmmm...making me want beer.  I'm really enjoying the Uinta Brewing "Punk'n" ale.  Also 21st Amendment Brewery's "Fireside Chat"  

What is the Gingerbread spiced one you're having?
Blue Moon Gingerbread Spiced Ale


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemony007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blue Moon Gingerbread Spiced Ale
I heart Blue Moon... definitely need to try gingerbread spiced ale! Yum-o.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I already sent mine out but am still thinking "ss" when I head into a store. I've grown used to it! I walked by Ulta and almost went in to look even though my gifts have all gone out.
It's really, *really* disorienting to *not* be thinking about what to get my Santees!


It is!  It totally is!  I keep finding stuff that I KNOW they'll love, and I can't buy them any more stuff because I already mailed their boxes!  And I've gotten MORE than enough makeup/polish for those in my family that want it, and I'm on a low-buy but I just don't want to stop shopping!  

I want to buy all the pretties and make the whole world sparkle!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 sneak peek of my box I'm sending out.

All the goodies are hidden by a copy of Lush Times to hide the wrapping paper I used which would be a dead giveaway to my Santee.

Sending off tomorrow




Ohh nice!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OHmigosh you guys. YOU GUYS.

I just got an email from UPS My Choice saying I have a package delivery tomorrow from "The UPS Store"!  And I'm not expecting anything else coming in, so... IT HAS TO BE A SECRET SANTA GIFT!  Not sure if it's regular or nails, though.

And in what I'm completely astounded at... the tracking info says the package weighs SIX POINT SIX POUNDS (6.6 lbs).  That's gotta be a mistake, right? RIGHT?

UPS never delivers til early evening here, but I promise LOTS of pics and geeking out!  (and I'm copying/pasting this info over to the Nails SS thread, because this kind of awesomeness must be shared!)



 cant wait to see what you  got!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is!  It totally is!  I keep finding stuff that I KNOW they'll love, and I can't buy them any more stuff because I already mailed their boxes!  And I've gotten MORE than enough makeup/polish for those in my family that want it, and I'm on a low-buy but I just don't want to stop shopping!  

I want to buy all the pretties and make the whole world sparkle!!!
You know, it would be hard to organize, but it would be awesome to have our own MUT curated bi-monthly boxes.  Kind of an on-going exchange.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 8, 2013)

That would be SO COOL.



> You know, it would be hard to organize, but it would be awesome to have our own MUT curated bi-monthly boxes. Â Kind of an on-going exchange.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm finally caught up on my school work! YAY! Well, all except my finals and this stupid research paper (Shouldn't be too hard from the description) which I couldn't do because my school won't allow me into the databases. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So i'm waiting for an email back from the IT guys.

Anyways, had to voice my happiness lol.

Back to studying for the actual finals lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear SS, I got your message via elf! I'm so excited! Please don't fret if I don't post right away. It is finals week so I'll essentially be out of my apartment all week except for the few hours I'll be asleep when not studying or proctoring! I do hope that it comes in when I'm at home!! Thanks so much and I'm so excited! Xoxo Jess


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi SS!

I just wanted to let you know that I have had two packages stolen in the last few months, so it would be great to get a tracking number so I can keep an eye on the box! I'm just super paranoid now and I would hate for anything to happen to what I'm sure will be the best and most thoughtful gift. If you don't want to send a tracking number (just to make sure I'm extra surprised!), please keep an eye on it yourself, I will try to post as soon as I get it, so if I don't...check up on me!

 Thanks!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 9, 2013)

to my SS,

If I should expect my present in the next few days please use an elf to let me know because I'll be out of town until Thursday.  and I can have my mother in law bring it inside for me. 

To my santee,

I will have your box out approx this Thursday or Friday don't lose faith in me my husbands hours were cut at work so I have to wait for my pay day to be able to pay for the shipping.  I'm glad i did all my shopping before we found out they were being cut.


----------



## slinka (Dec 9, 2013)

Oooooh ooooooh ooooooooooh! I just did some track-a-lacking on orders I'm still waiting on- if I didn't forget anything, then all of my girls stuff *should* be here by tomorrow! More stuff to wrap ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm so glad it's Monday so more of you lovely ladies get your gifts!! 





Stalking the reveal thread aaaaall day long.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 9, 2013)

It's Monday!  I'm expecting my package today, although with the snow we got in Chicago you never know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm sitting on the joy that is a 6AM conference call. On Monday, what is wrong with people!?  That's ok.  I have pottery class tonight, so I won't know if it came in until late, but I'll post as soon as I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's Monday!  I'm expecting my package today, although with the snow we got in Chicago you never know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm sitting on the joy that is a 6AM conference call. On Monday, what is wrong with people!?  That's ok.  I have pottery class tonight, so I won't know if it came in until late, but I'll post as soon as I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
6 AM CONFERENCE CALL?! Oh my, this is entirely too early!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  6 AM CONFERENCE CALL?! Oh my, this is entirely too early! 
I completely agree.  At least I can start it from home and then make my way in.  I wasn't crazy enough to go into the office.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I didn't have to run into the doc today i'd probably work from home - it's cold and snowy out there!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 9, 2013)

So, it sounds like a lot of us have finals! BLEEGGGGHHHH, the dreaded week of my life where I consume too many carbs and enjoy too little sleep.

Turning in finals and research papers is extremely cathartic though. The other upside is that my class breaks until the 6th and then we go on vacation back to California. It's been over a year since I have been home and man, it is so hard at times.

Have a great day at work everyone!!!


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm joining the finals club. I have finals this week as well. I literally carry my study materials with me wherever I go haha.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

Finals week sucks for professors too. We get all of the grading and all of the "hi I have had only Bs in the class but I need an A so what do I have to do?" emails that defy logic. So be gentle with your professors...bring them candy. They are getting requests that would require building a time machine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finals week sucks for professors too. We get all of the grading and all of the "hi I have had only Bs in the class but I need an A so what do I have to do?" emails that defy logic. So be gentle with your professors...bring them candy. They are getting requests that would require building a time machine.





I can't imagine being a professor. My school is online and some of the students really take advantage of their professors and it drives me mad. It's also frustrating to be a student when you are trying incredibly hard and then some of the other students are just barely hanging on and then they blame the professor. We have to show "internet etiquette" and it takes all of my effort not to attack them through the discussion boards.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Good luck to everyone with finals and those grading finals!  Show everyone how you sparkle!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 9, 2013)

I feel strange not being part of the finals crowd since I graduated in May! But at the same time I am busy studying for my NCLEX on the 19th! And that's harder than any other test I've taken in my whole entire life. Wahhhh!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finals week sucks for professors too. We get all of the grading and all of the "hi I have had only Bs in the class but I need an A so what do I have to do?" emails that defy logic. So be gentle with your professors...bring them candy. They are getting requests that would require building a time machine.










(World's smallest violin playing for time machine requiring students.  I love my students, but I have to be fair and stick to the policies of the course and the institution.)  Good luck to all!  It will all be over soon!


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, it sounds like a lot of us have finals! BLEEGGGGHHHH, the dreaded week of my life where I consume too many carbs and enjoy too little sleep.

Turning in finals and research papers is extremely cathartic though. The other upside is that my class breaks until the 6th and then we go on vacation back to California. It's been over a year since I have been home and man, it is so hard at times.

Have a great day at work everyone!!!
Yay you get to go home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have a great trip! Good luck on your finals 

I have 2 weeks and 16 finals left before I get to drive home, if I make it through without 1) gaining 50 lbs from stress eating 2) losing my mind it will be a small miracle


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel strange not being part of the finals crowd since I graduated in May! But at the same time I am busy studying for my NCLEX on the 19th! And that's harder than any other test I've taken in my whole entire life. Wahhhh!!
Good luck! You'll do great I'm sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 9, 2013)

> Good luck! You'll do great I'm sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Thank you! Keep your fingers crossed for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

I do love my job 90% of the time--it's just stressful for all of us at around this time. I just had my second Dove mini of the day and it's 10:45 AM. lol


----------



## gemstone (Dec 9, 2013)

> Finals week sucks for professors too. We get all of the grading and all of the "hi I have had only Bs in the class but I need an A so what do I have to do?" emails that defy logic. So be gentle with your professors...bring them candy. They are getting requests that would require building a time machine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL my mom was teaching one class a semester in a masters of social work program for years, but this is why she quit doing it! She liked teaching but students would complain endlessly to her about assignments and grades. It would be one thing if she taught full time, but she only taught it because they needed someone with her qualifications who who was still doing field work. She said that people got sooo upset that she didn't just teach out of the text book, which meant they still had to go to class!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL my mom was teaching one class a semester in a masters of social work program for years, but this is why she quit doing it! She liked teaching but students would complain endlessly to her about assignments and grades. It would be one thing if she taught full time, but she only taught it because they needed someone with her qualifications who who was still doing field work. She said that people got sooo upset that she didn't just teach out of the text book, which meant they still had to go to class!
And those were GRADUATE students! In *social* work. Who wanted to read a book instead of going to class...

It can be such a rewarding job, teaching--my students know so much more about this topic now than they did before the class. It's exciting when that happens.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I completely agree.  At least I can start it from home and then make my way in.  I wasn't crazy enough to go into the office.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I didn't have to run into the doc today i'd probably work from home - it's cold and snowy out there!

This!  My commute was rough this morning- the train was fine (amazingly.  I feel like it's always SO SLOW!), but because of the sidewalks and the cumbersome-ness (we're making that a word) I felt like I was tripping over myself all morning!  I was about to just lay in the snow in my long down jacket and just call it a day.  Someone come find me on the sidewalk, I'll be here in the snow all day long.


----------



## slinka (Dec 9, 2013)

> Finals week sucks for professors too. We get all of the grading and all of the "hi I have had only Bs in the class but I need an A so what do I have to do?" emails that defy logic. So be gentle with your professors...bring them candy. They are getting requests that would require building a time machine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha! My husband is a professor, I loooove all the truly logic-defying things that get said/sent to him and his professor friends. (And in tx highschools many schools offer some sort of perfect attendance in exchange for being "exempt" for the final. So more than once i would hear "i havent missed any classes and have a b can i be exempt?" I couldnt help but laugh whilst simultaneously rolling my eyes. ) Better than t.v. Yesterday he was working on making His tests, and I was like, "you could totally just be a dickhead and make the whole test 2 questions." Although the grading would've been amazingly easy- I think e decided to not do that. But he did like the idea of lots of true/false lol.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm a little late but thank you for your condolences ladies &lt;3 It has been a hard two weeks.

In good news, I just mailed out my SS's gift! I can't wait for them to get it, and I really hope they like everything!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 9, 2013)

Yay for the teachers. I couldn't teach older students. I am currently studying to become a preschool teacher. Hoping ad praying for a "foot in the door" job soon.


----------



## slinka (Dec 9, 2013)

> Yay for the teachers. I couldn't teach older students. I am currently studying to become a preschool teacher. Hoping ad praying for a "foot in the door" job soon.


 Ha, I didn't like teaching the middle school group...and the older ones I think I could handle but they'd definitely irritate me. But this is why I am not a teacher lol Best of luck- after my husband left a professor job it took him a few good years of gigging/accompanying/adjuncting before he got this tenure-track position. I'm sure you'll find one soon!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

I had getting a PhD on my life goal horizons for a while but the private sector is calling my name. I'm ok with being a young kid with a masters degree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> God bless all you teachers. My mom is a teacher (various middle school grades plus kinder). My best friend is in her masters and certification program. This is her first time student teaching she is placed in a combined 7/8 class of students with English not as their first language, behavioral issues, and learning issues. Her advising teacher leaves the class all the time. My friend is getting burnt out and may drop her program  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The rest of her cohort have significantly less challenging class assignments.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 9, 2013)

> I do love my job 90% of the time--it's just stressful for all of us at around this time. I just had my second Dove mini of the day and it's 10:45 AM. lol


 I have no idea why they even bother to wrap Dove Minis... They should come with a skull and crossbones on the bag and leave it at that. "Abandon Any Hope Of Not Consuming A Handful" should be the message on the wrappers or "Sweat Hard During Pilates Because You Know You Are Going To Eat All Of These Little Chunks Of Goodness."


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 9, 2013)

I am glad I am not the only one with finals week. I got a final due this week and a paper. I have 8 week classes which makes it all that much more enjoyable (see that 600 page book? Let's stuff it ointo an 8 week class and not leave ot a single page. I guess it's my own fault choosing this university hehehe). But I know everyone will be enjoying their gifts. I for one will be playing with some pretty polish and wear my new aloe socks and a nice face mask eating chocolate all thanks to my secret santa wonder box.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2013)

I feel like I get the best and worst of both worlds.  I take classes as a Master's student and teach labs as a TA.  I get some CRAZY stories from students about why they neeeeeed and A.  I do like teaching at the college level because I can expect them to be adults and hold them to that standard.  Despite the students who bug me about every point I love it.  The feeling I get when I help someone grasp a concept is so awesome.  Plus I have a reputation as being no-nonsense on grading so over time I get less and less of the whining.  I finished grading last week and turned in grades and now am studying for my finals.  Good luck to all the students and teachers alike!  I hope your break is great!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 9, 2013)

> You know, it would be hard to organize, but it would be awesome to have our own MUT curated bi-monthly boxes. Â Kind of an on-going exchange.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That would be awesomeness!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm drinking some spiked soy nog (so less heavy than regular cream version but just as nutmeggy and yummy), adding some extra details to the package and waiting for the last two items which are due to arrive today.  Hopefully, I can ship tomorrow!  I'm so anxious; I hope my lady enjoys what I've put together


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got a notification that I had a package delivered.  I was all excited that it was my Santa present but then I realized it was just Sephora. 






This is what this what this exchange is done to me.  I am more excited for a present from a internet person that I am for a box that I paid and picked out myself.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear UPS,

Having my package "on the truck for delivery" for OVER TWELVE HOURS qualifies as torture under the Geneva Convention.  Give me my pretties!

Love,

Seriously Freaking Out In NC


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear UPS,

Having my package "on the truck for delivery" for OVER TWELVE HOURS qualifies as torture under the Geneva Convention.  Give me my pretties!

Love,

Seriously Freaking Out In NC



The lesser known parts of the Geneva Convention.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2013)

> Dear UPS, Having my package "on the truck for delivery" for OVER TWELVE HOURS qualifies as torture under the Geneva Convention. Â Give me my pretties! Love, Seriously Freaking Out In NC


They did that to me on Fri and then updated at the end of the day that it had been rescheduled for today. I was so annoyed!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a notification that I had a package delivered.  I was all excited that it was my Santa present but then I realized it was just Sephora. 





This is what this what this exchange is done to me.  I am more excited for a present from a internet person that I am for a box that I paid and picked out myself. 



truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear UPS,

Having my package "on the truck for delivery" for OVER TWELVE HOURS qualifies as torture under the Geneva Convention.  Give me my pretties!

Love,
Seriously Freaking Out In NC
They did that to me on Fri and then updated at the end of the day that it had been rescheduled for today. I was so annoyed! 
IT'S HERE!!!!!!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 9, 2013)

> IT'S HERE!!!!!!


Open it! Open it!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
IT'S HERE!!!!!!
Yay!!!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 9, 2013)

I got a box!!!!!!!! I don't know if it nails or regular. Will be opening here in just a little bit. Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2013)

Mailman came with the regular mail but he always does boxes on a second trip.  I'm dying here!


----------



## slinka (Dec 9, 2013)

Since this is where I dump my current obsessions whilst I wait for my girl's goodies and my own box, I leave you this. *obsessed*
 



Spoiler


----------



## klg534 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a notification that I had a package delivered.  I was all excited that it was my Santa present but then I realized it was just Sephora. 





This is what this what this exchange is done to me.  I am more excited for a present from a internet person that I am for a box that I paid and picked out myself. 
A few days ago i got my bespoke post box. I had ordered a box for my boyfriend on cyber Monday and got the free stocking stuffer box, so it came in a GIANT unlabeled box from like Kentucky or something. I was like wtf is this? Since I didn't know i was like OMG SECRET SANTA. Then it was boy stuff. Total downer.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since this is where I dump my current obsessions whilst I wait for my girl's goodies and my own box, I leave you this. *obsessed*
 



Spoiler










 LOL which is on the playlist right after the Dollyrots Because I'm Awesome.


----------



## farrah3 (Dec 9, 2013)

I finally picked up the last items for my Secret Santa box &amp; got it mailed out today before we get slammed with the Winter Storm tomorrow.  5 lbs 6.60 oz  Total shipping cost $18.50!!!  That's crazy!  I can't wait until my girl gets her gifts!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2013)

It was my nails SS!!! [@]lemony007[/@] you are my HERO!!! Posting a preview in the nails review thread in a sec!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine was my nails present!! @nicepenguins I cannot thank you enough. Pictures in the nail thread.


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 9, 2013)

I got a tracking number from an elf today! Should be delivered on Monday!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 9, 2013)

> I got a tracking number from an elf today! Should be delivered on Monday!


 Oooh, exciting!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 10, 2013)

So, I just finished writing in my Santee's card. and I cried. a lot. Lol Eta : Off to the Post Office it goes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooh, exciting!
The timing couldn't be better- I'm going to spend all day Sunday moving out of my current place so getting the gift Monday will be perfect (although I won't complain if it comes earlier)!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG.  I got my Santa gift today.  Allistra44 - Thank you SOO SOOO SOOO much.  You were one of two who were on my short list as Santa's and I'm so lucky and grateful that it was you! I couldn't stop giggling when I got to # 11.  Because of course I couldn't wait.  Off to the reveal thread to post the full awesomeness.  I'm still gobsmacked.  Wow. Thank you!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 10, 2013)

> The timing couldn't be better- I'm going to spend all day Sunday moving out of my current place so getting the gift Monday will be perfect (although I won't complain if it comes earlier)!


Awesome a post move treat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2013)

> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG. Â I got my Santa gift today. Â Allistra44 - Thank you SOO SOOO SOOO much. Â You were one of two who were on my short list as Santa's and I'm so lucky and grateful that it was you! I couldn't stop giggling when I got to # 11. Â Because of course I couldn't wait. Â Off to the reveal thread to post the full awesomeness. Â I'm still gobsmacked. Â Wow. Thank you!
> Â


 Ahhhhh yesssss I'm so glad you got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is!  It totally is!  I keep finding stuff that I KNOW they'll love, and I can't buy them any more stuff because I already mailed their boxes!  And I've gotten MORE than enough makeup/polish for those in my family that want it, and I'm on a low-buy but I just don't want to stop shopping!

I want to buy all the pretties and make the whole world sparkle!!!
You know, it would be hard to organize, but it would be awesome to have our own MUT curated bi-monthly boxes.  Kind of an on-going exchange.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Those would be awesome boxes!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  to my SS,

If I should expect my present in the next few days please use an elf to let me know because I'll be out of town until Thursday.  and I can have my mother in law bring it inside for me.

To my santee,

I will have your box out approx this Thursday or Friday don't lose faith in me my husbands hours were cut at work so I have to wait for my pay day to be able to pay for the shipping.  I'm glad i did all my shopping before we found out they were being cut.
Sorry to hear about your hubby hope things start looking up.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay for the teachers. I couldn't teach older students. I am currently studying to become a preschool teacher. Hoping ad praying for a "foot in the door" job soon.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm drinking some spiked soy nog (so less heavy than regular cream version but just as nutmeggy and yummy), adding some extra details to the package and waiting for the last two items which are due to arrive today.  Hopefully, I can ship tomorrow!  I'm so anxious; I hope my lady enjoys what I've put together
That drink sounds yummy. Im sure your she will enjoy her gift everyone has been doing a great job.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear UPS,

Having my package "on the truck for delivery" for OVER TWELVE HOURS qualifies as torture under the Geneva Convention.  Give me my pretties!

Love,

Seriously Freaking Out In NC


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

to all the students and teachers!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 10, 2013)

Dude, I'm way too tired to clean the HURRICANE that those boxes caused in my sitting room but the first 4 are done! YAY They go out tomorrow!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 10, 2013)

> Dude, I'm way too tired to clean the HURRICANE that those boxes caused in my sitting room but the first 4 are done! YAY They go out tomorrow!


My spare bedroom (kitties bedroom lol) looks the exact same right now! Lol. I've been lazy and busy if that even makes sense?


----------



## slinka (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like my bedroom! Lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm finally picking up a flat rate box today and will pack it tonight and attempt to ship tomorrow. I also need to finish writing the little letter I've been working on. I'm so nervous that my SS won't like her gift even though I've put incredible effort into making it perfect. I just really want her to love it. Gahhhh. That might be one of the reasons that I've waited so long to send it.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 10, 2013)

> I'm finally picking up a flat rate box today and will pack it tonight and attempt to ship tomorrow. I also need to finish writing the little letter I've been working on. I'm so nervous that my SS won't like her gift even though I've put incredible effort into making it perfect. I just really want her to love it. Gahhhh. That might be one of the reasons that I've waited so long to send it.


 Please look in the mirror. aaand then hit yourself in the face. Jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SHE WILL LOVE IT BECAUSE IT CAME FROM YOU! I know I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm finally picking up a flat rate box today and will pack it tonight and attempt to ship tomorrow. I also need to finish writing the little letter I've been working on.

I'm so nervous that my SS won't like her gift even though I've put incredible effort into making it perfect. I just really want her to love it. Gahhhh. That might be one of the reasons that I've waited so long to send it.
I completely understand.  I keep thinking, what if I see that one perfect item and I've already mailed the box?


----------



## mermuse (Dec 10, 2013)

I just finally had to get the box out of the house. At some point, I want her to actually receive it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

Yay!  Got a PM that my Santee received her gift, and she's waiting til Christmas to open it!  I'm so glad it got there safely!


----------



## slinka (Dec 10, 2013)

> Yay! Â Got a PM that my Santee received her gift, and she's waiting til Christmas to open it! Â I'm so glad it got there safely!


 I don't know how they have the willpower. I know I wouldn't lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 10, 2013)

> Please look in the mirror. aaand then hit yourself in the face. Jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SHE WILL LOVE IT BECAUSE IT CAME FROM YOU! I know I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awwww, thanks [@]Tiffany27la[/@] as I'm packing my box I'm thinking about how excited everyone is about the presents and it's lifting my mood.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't know how they have the willpower. I know I wouldn't lol.
Me either. All the pretty, shiny packages...I would fail so quickly if I tried to wait.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 10, 2013)

> I completely understand. Â I keep thinking, what if I see that one perfect item and I've already mailed the box? Â


 Yep! I kept holding off but I finished buying the last items yesterday. I think my girl will like her gifts. We all deserve a round of applause for our hard work.


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep! I kept holding off but I finished buying the last items yesterday. I think my girl will like her gifts. We all deserve a round of applause for our hard work.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 10, 2013)

My girls box is officially STUFFED, some items had to be left out because there just wasn't enough room. But never fear, the items removed were only random candies. I fit the best candy in the box though.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm finally picking up a flat rate box today and will pack it tonight and attempt to ship tomorrow. I also need to finish writing the little letter I've been working on.

I'm so nervous that my SS won't like her gift even though I've put incredible effort into making it perfect. I just really want her to love it. Gahhhh. That might be one of the reasons that I've waited so long to send it.
I really think everyone will be pleased who gets a gift with any amount of thought behind it.  The idea that anyone (especially a random stranger) put thought and effort into a gift for me would be enough to make me very happy.  Plus, chances are whoever gets your gift will like the items inside as well.  Everyone on here seems to be a little dangerously makeup-obsessed, so any cosmetic gifts any of us receive are probably good.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Dude, I'm way too tired to clean the HURRICANE that those boxes caused in my sitting room but the first 4 are done! YAY They go out tomorrow!
My spare bedroom looks like a tornado hit it. I have been using it to wrap gifts, fold laundry amongst other things.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm finally picking up a flat rate box today and will pack it tonight and attempt to ship tomorrow. I also need to finish writing the little letter I've been working on.

I'm so nervous that my SS won't like her gift even though I've put incredible effort into making it perfect. I just really want her to love it. Gahhhh. That might be one of the reasons that I've waited so long to send it.
I think we are all nervous about our ss not liking their gifts but based on what  I have seen everyone is sending awesome gifts.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we are all nervous about our ss not liking their gifts but based on what  I have seen everyone is sending awesome gifts.
My SS better not be nervous...  it's a present!!!  I admit I was nervous and now that I have seen the lovely gifts that have been revealed I know what I'd do differently but... PRESENTS!!!  I can't wait for next year's SS.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 10, 2013)

I shipped my SS box (destination to East Coast) last Dec5 and it should have reached to her last Dec7. I keep on tracking it's still stuck on Dec6, dispatched from Anaheim.

Should I be worried? I called CS and was told the same thing I see online. Seems like I have to endure more sleepless nights until the box reaches her.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I shipped my SS box (destination to East Coast) last Dec5 and it should have reached to her last Dec7. I keep on tracking it's still stuck on Dec6, dispatched from Anaheim.

Should I be worried? I called CS and was told the same thing I see online. Seems like I have to endure more sleepless nights until the box reaches her.

Have them open a claim. I had to do that with my tracking from Bdellium since it was stuck since the 2nd up in Spokane before it was routed to the wrong town in a different county.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am officially done shopping for my Secret Santa!  I found the perfect extra for her tonight, so it will be wrapped up and mailed tomorrow!  Well, depending on how my day goes it may get wrapped up tomorrow and mailed Thursday.  I'm just excited to get it all wrapped and I am so excited for her to receive it!


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have them open a claim. I had to do that with my tracking from Bdellium since it was stuck since the 2nd up in Spokane before it was routed to the wrong town in a different county.
Thanks! I'll call them back again tmrw. What happened to your concern? Was it resolved right away? i did see you mention about that.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 10, 2013)

A box would have to be filled with farts for me not to love it. I hope my ss es are chill and know that all will be well.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have them open a claim. I had to do that with my tracking from Bdellium since it was stuck since the 2nd up in Spokane before it was routed to the wrong town in a different county.
Thanks! I'll call them back again tmrw. What happened to your concern? Was it resolved right away? i did see you mention about that.


My package from Bdellium arrived in Spokane on December 2 and sat there until yesterday where it was shipped to Walla Walla and "out for delivery". Needless to say I don't live in or near Walla Walla so I had to get call them to get them to catch the package and re-route it back to Spokane (where it's now at) and it should be here tomorrow. It's already five days late.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm finally picking up a flat rate box today and will pack it tonight and attempt to ship tomorrow. I also need to finish writing the little letter I've been working on.

I'm so nervous that my SS won't like her gift even though I've put incredible effort into making it perfect. I just really want her to love it. Gahhhh. That might be one of the reasons that I've waited so long to send it.
I bet your gift is awesome!!!! Don't stress yourself out. I was doing the same thing and mine finally went postal today...I was stalling too.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I just finished writing in my Santee's card. and I cried. a lot. Lol

Eta : Off to the Post Office it goes!





Aww, that means you put heart and soul into and that's awesome!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 10, 2013)

I went to check the tracking on the gift I sent out first thing this morning, and all that happened today was that it was accepted.  Really?  This is going to take a while.  :-/  It's out of my hands now.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we are all nervous about our ss not liking their gifts but based on what  I have seen everyone is sending awesome gifts.
My SS better not be nervous...  it's a present!!!  I admit I was nervous and now that I have seen the lovely gifts that have been revealed I know what I'd do differently but... PRESENTS!!!  I can't wait for next year's SS.

Glad im not the only one thinking about next year! This was my first ss and it has been such a great experience  I cant wait to do this again.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I shipped my SS box (destination to East Coast) last Dec5 and it should have reached to her last Dec7. I keep on tracking it's still stuck on Dec6, dispatched from Anaheim.

Should I be worried? I called CS and was told the same thing I see online. Seems like I have to endure more sleepless nights until the box reaches her.
Oh no! hope you get everything sorted out.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 10, 2013)

> A box would have to be filled with farts for me not to love it. I hope my ss es are chill and know that all will be well.


 Lol agreed. So far everyone has given and received great gifts! I can't see anyone being disappointed.


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally picked up the last items for my Secret Santa box &amp; got it mailed out today before we get slammed with the Winter Storm tomorrow.  5 lbs 6.60 oz  Total shipping cost $18.50!!!  That's crazy!  I can't wait until my girl gets her gifts!
wow! I can't even imagine what's in a 5lb 7oz box!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

> wow! I can't even imagine what's in a 5lbÂ 7oz box!Â


 A kitten and chocolate!!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to check the tracking on the gift I sent out first thing this morning, and all that happened today was that it was accepted.  Really?  This is going to take a while.  :-/  It's out of my hands now.
I think this is my first time shipping around the holidays, I had no clue how slow everything is! But like you said, out of your hands, so just get excited for the reveal!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A kitten and chocolate!!
Sounds like the perfect gift!


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 10, 2013)

My girl got her gift! Oh my gosh, it's so exciting. We should do this every month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2013)

> A kitten and chocolate!!


Oooh oooh! I want a kitty!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 10, 2013)

> Oooh oooh! I want a kitty!


 A kitten would be cool...except for the whole REALLY ANGRY CAT IN THE BOX thing. ETF: iPad typing and auto fix spelling


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my package yesterday!!! Thank you very much @magicalmom!!!! I am going to be a good girl and wait until Christmas morning to open it.  There is even a gift for my cat Louie and my car (Bow-Chicka-a-wow-wow)!!!!  WIthought evening opening the gifts I am overwhelmed.  Thank you very much.  Warm heart.

You are so welcome!  The second I saw you were one of those people (like me!) that names your car, I was like "That car needs a gift!"  And of course, your cat would have been VERY INSULTED if I didn't send him something!

I hope you enjoy the gifts once you open them!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a feeling that while shopping for the rest of my Christmas gifts I'm going to end up with a big box of "Secret Santa 2014" items.  I can't stop shopping!


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 11, 2013)

The last thing I need to add to my gift went out for delivery on the 3rd. And that is it. And of course the last day in the shipping time frame is the 12th so the company will not help me until the 12th. My claims with USPS have gone nowhere. So so close to shipping my secret santa gift!

DATE &amp; TIME STATUS OF ITEM LOCATION December 3, 2013 , 11:29 pm

Delivery status not updated


December 3, 2013 , 9:29 am

Out for Delivery

PASADENA, CA 91109 

December 3, 2013 , 9:19 am

Sorting Complete

PASADENA, CA 91109 

December 3, 2013 , 9:11 am

Arrival at Post Office

PASADENA, CA 91109


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Omg I just finished my computer class "final" which was a group of projects (easy enough) BUT freaking powerpoint started tripping balls and not saving....

Mini heart attacks aside- I think I managed to send it off in an acceptable format that will show the work that needed to be done.

I'm unimpressed, Microsoft office 2013, -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In other news- Santee- I *think* I finally have all of your items! Huzzah! I am not ready to ship yet though- I still have a paper and 2 finals to take... After all of those all-too-important things get completed, I shall send it all away! (I still need to finish wrapping, writing, and hopefully including a little somethin' somethin' creative.)

It's worth the wait santee, worth the wait!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

wow! I can't even imagine what's in a 5lb 7oz box!

A kitten and chocolate!! Now that would be an amazing box!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a feeling that while shopping for the rest of my Christmas gifts I'm going to end up with a big box of "Secret Santa 2014" items.  I can't stop shopping!
That's a great idea!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 11, 2013)

So - I'm "elfing" for someone, and she's asked me to post her question because she doesn't want it to "give any hints" to her SS. Here's the question: "I shipped my SS gift on Saturday. The package was accepted by the PO in my town. I shipped two day priority. There have been no updates to the tracking information online. I've attempted to contact the postal service to no avail. Please post this in the forum to have folks give me some advice on how to handle this. I'm so worried she won't get her gift! Should I just give it a few more days?"


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 11, 2013)

> So - I'm "elfing" for someone, and she's asked me to post her question because she doesn't want it to "give any hints" to her SS. Here's the question: "I shipped my SS gift on Saturday. The package was accepted by the PO in my town. I shipped two day priority. There have been no updates to the tracking information online. I've attempted to contact the postal service to no avail. Please post this in the forum to have folks give me some advice on how to handle this. I'm so worried she won't get her gift! Should I just give it a few more days?"


 Oh no, how frustrating! You could always have an elf pm her and mention that the box had shipped and to look out for it. She could have gotten it but could be out of town or something. I hope it works out okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2013)

> So - I'm "elfing" for someone, and she's asked me to post her question because she doesn't want it to "give any hints" to her SS. Here's the question: "I shipped my SS gift on Saturday. The package was accepted by the PO in my town. I shipped two day priority. There have been no updates to the tracking information online. I've attempted to contact the postal service to no avail. Please post this in the forum to have folks give me some advice on how to handle this. I'm so worried she won't get her gift! Should I just give it a few more days?"


 I think USPS' s tracking is just reeeeally wonky right now. I have packages that were delivered last week that the tracking STILL hasn't updated on! I mailed my SS gift last Thursday 2 day priority and it had a scheduled delivery date of 12/7 but the tracking never updated once it left my post office. Didnt deliver Saturday&amp; the delivery date didn't change. Then it ended up delivering Monday and ALL the tracking updated at once haha. I'd say if she doesn't get it today, call USPS customer service.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh no, how frustrating! You could always have an elf pm her and mention that the box had shipped and to look out for it. She could have gotten it but could be out of town or something. I hope it works out okay







Hopefully it will be delivered to her today! *fingers crossed* -- I've passed a few messages along to her from her SS to keep her informed of the status of her package without giving her the tracking number so she can figure out where it came from!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mckondik (Dec 11, 2013)

My Santee's box is out for delivery. eeeek! Hope she likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 11, 2013)

> My Santee's box is out for delivery. eeeek! Hope she likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay, exciting!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So - I'm "elfing" for someone, and she's asked me to post her question because she doesn't want it to "give any hints" to her SS. Here's the question:

"I shipped my SS gift on Saturday. The package was accepted by the PO in my town. I shipped two day priority. There have been no updates to the tracking information online. I've attempted to contact the postal service to no avail. Please post this in the forum to have folks give me some advice on how to handle this. I'm so worried she won't get her gift! Should I just give it a few more days?"
  Quote:

Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think USPS' s tracking is just reeeeally wonky right now. I have packages that were delivered last week that the tracking STILL hasn't updated on!

I mailed my SS gift last Thursday 2 day priority and it had a scheduled delivery date of 12/7 but the tracking never updated once it left my post office. Didnt deliver Saturday&amp; the delivery date didn't change. Then it ended up delivering Monday and ALL the tracking updated at once haha.

I'd say if she doesn't get it today, call USPS customer service.

Same thing happened to me.  I mailed both of my SS gifts last Thurs.  They were supposed to be delivered on Monday.  Tracking on first one updated and said it'd be delivered on Tuesday instead but then was delivered on Monday.  Tracking on other never updated at all and then all of the sudden it was delivered on Tues and all of the tracking updated at once.  The gift I received had crazy tracking too.  Said it was delivered on Friday when it actually came late Saturday night.  Basically, USPS is having issues.  I'd call customer service today so they can investigate.


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello MUT ladies!! Oh how I've missed you all! I was on a lovely holiday, (ok-I'm not English, but I just love the way they use that word!) and now I'm back. I hopped on a plane leaving 86 degree weather behind to come home to -snow! While I was gone, so much has happened! Many of you sent and received your gifts! My giftee, Lyndav, received her package of pretties! I believe she is waiting till Christmas to open. I received an email from my tracking Elf stating that my gift will be picked up today for 2 day shipping! YAY!!! Now, time to reverse stalk who was sending packages out-was it you Tiffany27LA????

Over 1500 messages to catch up on, and this was the first thread I had to read. Hope you are all enjoying this crazy ss love. It brings me such joy and happiness to read all of the happy and positive posts to everyone. 

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So - I'm "elfing" for someone, and she's asked me to post her question because she doesn't want it to "give any hints" to her SS. Here's the question:

"I shipped my SS gift on Saturday. The package was accepted by the PO in my town. I shipped two day priority. There have been no updates to the tracking information online. I've attempted to contact the postal service to no avail. Please post this in the forum to have folks give me some advice on how to handle this. I'm so worried she won't get her gift! Should I just give it a few more days?"

I had something sent to me two day priority. It left on December 4th and is out for delivery today (7 days total!). Although frustrated, I have a feeling it either has to do with all the poor weather in the country (none where I live but I imagine it is screwing up everything) or the massive amount of packages USPS is probably transporting from black friday/cyber monday. Maybe only a certain number fit in the trucks!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 11, 2013)

I think my SS gift came!!!! Nap time for the kiddo is in 10 minutes, then I have to run to the store/post office really fast. But I will open and post pics as soon as I am home!! SO EXCITED!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my SS gift came!!!! Nap time for the kiddo is in 10 minutes, then I have to run to the store/post office really fast. But I will open and post pics as soon as I am home!! SO EXCITED!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yay-so happy for you!!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had something sent to me two day priority. It left on December 4th and is out for delivery today (7 days total!). Although frustrated, I have a feeling it either has to do with all the poor weather in the country (none where I live but I imagine it is screwing up everything) or the massive amount of packages USPS is probably transporting from black friday/cyber monday. Maybe only a certain number fit in the trucks!
It's probably a good combo of the two- I know the weather (especially in some places like TX where the second there's bit of ice on the roads, schools are closed, lol- they got like, real snow and real ice, and everything was whacked out) has been really harsh/strange in some places, including early HEAVY snow in my neck of the woods.


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think my SS gift came!!!! Nap time for the kiddo is in 10 minutes, then I have to run to the store/post office really fast. But I will open and post pics as soon as I am home!! SO EXCITED!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Can I send my 2 year old over there for a nap? lol.

I kid, I kid, but she IS driving me up the wall currently, haha. 

She intentionally spilled water all over a table top and was playing in it....I don't know if I should be proud that I gave her a towel and told her to clean it and she did so- or smh because my 2 year old has done this so many times that she knows how to clean up messes like this.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 11, 2013)

I am STILL waiting on a package for my SS.  It's killing me!  It was supposed to be here by yesterday.. it was coming from far far away so it's not super surprising but I REALLY want it!!  I'm ready to put all of this stuff together and ship it off!


----------



## morre22 (Dec 11, 2013)

I was so excited, I just got a package in the mail and I totally thought it was from my Secret Santa but then I realized it was from a swap I did lol


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 11, 2013)

> I was so excited, I just got a package in the mail and I totally thought it was from my Secret Santa but then I realized it was from a swap I did lol


I haven't opened yet but I have no idea what else it could be. It's got secret Santa written all over it (not literally)


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 11, 2013)

So, my gift is coming from Illinois.....I'm wondering if I can figure out my SS before my gift arrives..Wait for it...Challenge Accepted!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 11, 2013)

My SS gift came from McKondik and all I can say is WOW! You are amazing. I feel so incredibly spoiled right now. I hope my giftee is as happy as I was opening this gift! THANK YOU! Will post pics in the reveal thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

When I get my package, I'm gonna be so stoked. I'll probably cuss all excitedly and fall up the stairs running to open it. I'm gonna take an obnoxious amount of pictures too lol.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 11, 2013)

Here are my gifts for my Santee!! I hope I did a great job shopping for her!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my gifts for my Santee!! I hope I did a great job shopping for her!!




So pretty! I'm sure you did great- the fact that you took the time to stalk and buy her things, wrap it and send it to her and you actually care about doing good should be proof enough =p


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my gifts for my Santee!! I hope I did a great job shopping for her!!





I keep trying to reach through my screen and grab the pretty packages, but my computer won't let me.  I think it's broken.  

You have a very lucky Santee!


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 11, 2013)

Dear Santee,

I'm so sorry I haven't mailed your gift yet! I promise I will mail it soon. I'm working late today so by the time I leave work, the post office will be closed. I promise I will try my hardest to mail it out tomorrow. If not, it will definitely be mailed out on Friday because I am not going to work that day! I'm super excited for you to get your present and I hope you love it!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 11, 2013)

> Here are my gifts for my Santee!! I hope I did a great job shopping for her!!


 Those are gorgeous!! Regardless of what's inside I'd be elated to open a box with those pretties.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 11, 2013)

It's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @wrkreads YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 11, 2013)

So I'm sharing with my ex-beau in Colorado (the flame's still burning, I'm in NY, long story) on the whole secret santa and the presents I got and he's like excited with me, then sorta quiet, then he enthusiasctically said "make me a list of what you want and need"

He's in the Navy and I can't tell you how many Navy T-shirts, long-sleeves, turtle necks and Navy regulation stud earings I got.  All the clothing is just too large for my size 4 petite frame, unisex seizing or men's....   He shops for me in the uniform commisary.  It's really sweet but I just can't wear anymore Navy stuff, plus like I'm not even in the Navy....

Here's a new angle of thanks Secret Santa Doubleshot!


----------



## wrkreads (Dec 11, 2013)

> It's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @wrkreads YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I'm so glad it arrived. The tracking stopped updating on Friday and I got worried.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2013)

I FINALLY mailed my SS gift today!  It is scheduled for delivery on Saturday 12/14/13!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a package for pick up at the post office. 




â€‹  I think it may be a SS gift. I can't think of what else it could be. I guess I'll find out in the morning!


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok, So when I was at the post office waiting for the dude to get my I was eyeballing the flat rate boxes. So I have a question- I think I might be able to fit everything into the $12 box- the box is gonna be kinda weighty (probably at least 4 pounds?)- you guys think the flat rate would be the best option?


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok,
So when I was at the post office waiting for the dude to get my I was eyeballing the flat rate boxes. So I have a question-
I think I might be able to fit everything into the $12 box- the box is gonna be kinda weighty (probably at least 4 pounds?)- you guys think the flat rate would be the best option?
Yes!  Flat rate is one price no matter how much it weighs!  I sent a 9lb box to the midwest and it was $18, a 3 lb box to different part of the midwest for $12.  They charge you based on box size, weight and where it is going otherwise-if you do not use flat rate boxes.  I wish I would have used the flat rate but I thought using my own box was cheaper and it was not.


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

> Yes! Â Flat rate is one price no matter how much it weighs! Â I sent a 9lb box to the midwestÂ and it was $18, a 3 lb box to different part of the midwestÂ for $12. Â They charge you based on box size, weight and where it is going otherwise-if you do not use flat rate boxes. Â I wish I would have used the flat rate but I thought using my own box was cheaper and it was not. Â


 Thank you!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you!
No problem!  I like saving people money!  Means you have more to spend on fun stuff like makeup! Lol


----------



## paralegalatl (Dec 11, 2013)

Mine is headed out on Friday.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So - I'm "elfing" for someone, and she's asked me to post her question because she doesn't want it to "give any hints" to her SS. Here's the question:

"I shipped my SS gift on Saturday. The package was accepted by the PO in my town. I shipped two day priority. There have been no updates to the tracking information online. I've attempted to contact the postal service to no avail. Please post this in the forum to have folks give me some advice on how to handle this. I'm so worried she won't get her gift! Should I just give it a few more days?"
USPS seems really crazy lately, I have had packages showing no movement until it gets delivered or things that say delivered but have not shown up to our post office. Hope her package shows up soon. I would advice to call the post office and see if there is anything that can be done.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my gifts for my Santee!! I hope I did a great job shopping for her!!




So pretty!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  USPS seems really crazy lately, I have had packages showing no movement until it gets delivered or things that say delivered but have not shown up to our post office. Hope her package shows up soon. I would advice to call the post office and see if there is anything that can be done.
Agreed the mail seems really bogged down!  I mailed a trade on 12/2/13 and it left the sorting facility in my town on 12/3/13.  There was nothing updating on it until late last night when it reached a large city near them and was processed and finally delivered today!  I think with the volume of mail they are handling things do not get scanned or get missed.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 12, 2013)

@Jazbot that wrapping is really pretty. I am sure your santee will love it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok,
So when I was at the post office waiting for the dude to get my I was eyeballing the flat rate boxes. So I have a question-
I think I might be able to fit everything into the $12 box- the box is gonna be kinda weighty (probably at least 4 pounds?)- you guys think the flat rate would be the best option?
Depends how far it's going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was kicking myself for not using a flat rate box, but then it actually ended up being cheaper in the Sephora box I used. I think mine was 5ish lbs, but just going from Wisconsin to Illinois.


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

> Depends how far it's going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was kicking myself for not using a flat rate box, but then it actually ended up being cheaper in the Sephora box I used. I think mine was 5ish lbs, but just going from Wisconsin to Illinois.Â


 It's goin quite a ways away- lots of states =p


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 12, 2013)

I was one of those kids who would always managed to figure out my gifts before Christmas (and if you asked my fiancÃ©, he would say I'm still like that!) so not having a way to at least figure out who my Santa is is driving me crazy! I can't wait until Monday to find out! Haha oh man, I'm so impatient!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm sharing with my ex-beau in Colorado (the flame's still burning, I'm in NY, long story) on the whole secret santa and the presents I got and he's like excited with me, then sorta quiet, then he enthusiasctically said "make me a list of what you want and need"

He's in the Navy and I can't tell you how many Navy T-shirts, long-sleeves, turtle necks and Navy regulation stud earings I got.  All the clothing is just too large for my size 4 petite frame, unisex seizing or men's....   He shops for me in the uniform commisary.  It's really sweet but I just can't wear anymore Navy stuff, plus like I'm not even in the Navy....

Here's a new angle of thanks Secret Santa Doubleshot!
That's adorable he wants to keep you in the latest Navy gear.


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Jazbot that wrapping is really pretty. I am sure your santee will love it.
Thanks!! FYI Wrapping paper at TJ Maxx is like perfect wrapping paper down to textures/color/prints etc...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok,
So when I was at the post office waiting for the dude to get my I was eyeballing the flat rate boxes. So I have a question-
I think I might be able to fit everything into the $12 box- the box is gonna be kinda weighty (probably at least 4 pounds?)- you guys think the flat rate would be the best option?
Mine was 4lb 3oz and was cheaper to ship by weight than the medium flat rate box.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

> Mine was 4lb 3oz and was cheaper to ship by weight than the medium flat rate box.


Mine was 6 pounds 11oz, I can't tell you if it was cheaper but what I appreciate about flat rates is I know going in exactly what the price will be. I used to send my husband in with packages and he'd come back with an obnoxious receipt considering it was what I would consider small boxes.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh and free boxes. I didn't used to have shipping boxes i could reuse so I was extremely grateful i could just go grab a free box from the post office lol


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!! FYI Wrapping paper at TJ Maxx is like perfect wrapping paper down to textures/color/prints etc...
Why have I not thought of buying wrapping paper there?!  Thanks!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 12, 2013)

Edit: Deleted


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was one of those kids who would always managed to figure out my gifts before Christmas (and if you asked my fiancÃ©, he would say I'm still like that!) so not having a way to at least figure out who my Santa is is driving me crazy! I can't wait until Monday to find out! Haha oh man, I'm so impatient!
I feel for you @sparklegirl . I was able to narrow down the list of 105 participants to 15 yesterday. A little more stalking today and I'm sure I can get the number down even more!!!

Seriously, I hate surprises. I'm a peeker. I'm an unwrapper and rewrapper. I'm a snooper. I feel like I would rather know ahead of time, what I'm getting, so that I can fake some enthusiasm instead of crying that I got the world's crappiest gift. I have years and years of crappy gift experience....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Always grateful though!!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay friends, I have a real question.  I ordered this thing for my SS a zillion years ago, and it hasn't come in (was supposed to be here the 10th at the latest).  I've opened a case to see if I can figure out where it is, because I really want to give it to my SS!  I know she will love it!  BUT- tomorrow's really the last day to ship out.. hardly any of the post offices are open on Saturday here, and it's just easiest for me to go during the work week.. (last day to ship out since Sunday's the 15th).  What do I do!?  Should I ship out my box tomorrow and say that I'll send the other item separately or... I dunno!! This is so frustrating!
I think it is really up to you.  I don't think anyone would judge you for mailing out a few days late fora good reason, but it is hard when you have no clue when the gift might arrive. I guess if it were me I'd just mail out and send the other gift separately? I know it is a pain though- I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 12, 2013)

Dear SS,

I am so excited that you sent an elf to tell me my present was on its way! I hope you enjoyed reading through my posts and my wishlists, and that you feel like you really got to know me. Before I even get my gift, I want to say thank you. Thank you for your time. Thank you for working hard in order to buy a gift for a random, but very nice and worthy, stranger. Thank you for being generous and thoughtful. Thank you for participating and being my SS 2013. 

xoxo,

MissRoe


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 12, 2013)

Edit: Deleted


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Done


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 12, 2013)

You guys are hilarious. I avoid trying to figure it out. That part of my brain has been wrecked by this semester! It will def be a surprise!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 12, 2013)

Edit: Deleted


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it silly that I kind of dont want my SS to use an elf to send me tracking info? I'm just so excited and I think not knowing when it's arriving would add to the suspense.... I am having a lot of fun being an elf though, I've decided that my name is Elf-ie Trinket!


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

Deleted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it silly that I kind of dont want my SS to use an elf to send me tracking info? I'm just so excited and I think not knowing when it's arriving would add to the suspense.... I am having a lot of fun being an elf though, I've decided that my name is Elf-ie Trinket!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it silly that I kind of dont want my SS to use an elf to send me tracking info? I'm just so excited and I think not knowing when it's arriving would add to the suspense.... I am having a lot of fun being an elf though, I've decided that my name is Elf-ie Trinket!
I'm with you.  I feel like I just want my gift to show up one day, a surprise.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Margo Julianna (Dec 12, 2013)

EEK! My Santee's package shows "delivered" on tracking!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Margo Julianna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EEK! My Santee's package shows "delivered" on tracking!!!





EXCITING!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Done


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

I wanna send my girls stuff off so bad cause I just want her to have her box of happiness already! Blast my stupid idiot assignments/studying. Soon enough santee, soon enough. I won't disappoint you, promise!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it silly that I kind of dont want my SS to use an elf to send me tracking info? I'm just so excited and I think not knowing when it's arriving would add to the suspense.... I am having a lot of fun being an elf though, I've decided that my name is Elf-ie Trinket!



 I love being an elf!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine should be delivered today or tomorrow. I've decided to wait until it says delivered and then the next day use an elf. Give the person time to get home from work and open it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine should be delivered today or tomorrow. I've decided to wait until it says delivered and then the next day use an elf. Give the person time to get home from work and open it





If it is anything like my nail one it will will me great.  I'm still grinning ear to ear.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 12, 2013)

> If it is anything like my nail one it will will me great.Â  I'm still grinning ear to ear.Â


 Me too!!! I am so happy you enjoyed everything! We should have a thread for all the ss mani pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 12, 2013)

Edit: Deleted


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 12, 2013)

Edit: Deleted


----------



## ttanner2005 (Dec 12, 2013)

IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My Secret Santa is Susan, but she didn't include her screen name. Off to the reveal thread to post pictures.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

IT'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My Secret Santa is Susan, but she didn't include her screen name. Off to the reveal thread to post pictures.
That's awesome I can wait to see!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

So it's not my SS gift but something else came!





Bask in it's gorgeous green glory! lol It's so pretty I wanna hug it!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness, you guys with the "deleted" posts are making me so curious as to what I missed, but I presume you are only teasing?  BAH.  WHAT IS ALL THIS DELETED STUFF?


----------



## mermuse (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it's not my SS gift but something else came!





Bask in it's gorgeous green glory! lol It's so pretty I wanna hug it!



What a fun color!  Mine's just a "texture polish" in a charcoal.  That is so much more snazzy!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 12, 2013)

> So it's not my SS gift but something else came!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bask in it's gorgeous green glory! lol It's so pretty I wanna hug it! Freaking cool. I have a red one.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

What a fun color!  Mine's just a "texture polish" in a charcoal.  That is so much more snazzy!
Oob is it the matte gray one? I like that one too. The site I was on only had Orange, Green, and Black and I had definitely been looking forward to a fashion color. I wanted something fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My mom and I call them "happy colors" just fun little mood boosts for when everything else is going blah.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

I really don't like that the pictures recently posted in thread ruins the spoiler surprises.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it's not my SS gift but something else came!





Bask in it's gorgeous green glory! lol It's so pretty I wanna hug it!

Woohoo!!  What's the first thing you're going to make?  You're going to fall in love with it...


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

OT- having a mini panic attack. A class I'm taking (As per my professor's last email- ""everything is due by noon on Friday the 13th of December." ) does not have the option to take the final. WTF. Did she close it?

I'm going to cry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Where are my college-final-friends??? I've emailed her...I hope it's just an error....If she closed it early,

i'll puke.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 12, 2013)

> So it's not my SS gift but something else came!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bask in it's gorgeous green glory! lol It's so pretty I wanna hug it! omg!!! I love it!! Seriously that bright green is amazing!!! I have that color in my kitchen too!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, you guys with the "deleted" posts are making me so curious as to what I missed, but I presume you are only teasing?  BAH.  WHAT IS ALL THIS DELETED STUFF?
Right?! I'm like ohhh noo what did I miss?!?!?!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woohoo!!  What's the first thing you're going to make?  You're going to fall in love with it...
My mom is sending her banana nut bread recipe but I don't have all the ingredients, I don't think I can wait until I do. So probably a batch of cookies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

No worries y'all, the deleted posts nothing drama-rific, a user was just having a SS conundrum and seeking advice :]


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

> OT- having a mini panic attack. A class I'm taking (As per my professor's last email- ""everything is due by noon on Friday the 13th of December." ) does not have the option to take the final. WTF. Did she close it? I'm going to cry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Where are my college-final-friends??? I've emailed her...I hope it's just an error....If she closed it early, i'll puke.


 Oh my gosh! That's bs if she closed it early! A few weeks ago I was taking a final and my Internet stopped working as soon as I submitted it. When I got my Internet back up it only had 4 of my questions answered and I had one minute and fifteen seconds to answer the rest. Luckily my professor let me take it again. Have you called your academic advisor?


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh my gosh! That's bs if she closed it early! A few weeks ago I was taking a final and my Internet stopped working as soon as I submitted it. When I got my Internet back up it only had 4 of my questions answered and I had one minute and fifteen seconds to answer the rest. Luckily my professor let me take it again. Have you called your academic advisor?
I'm so happy your professor was understanding!

I've emailed her and quoted her from her last email to us, but she hasn't responded. I'm sobbing- I'm so upset! I guess I'll try to figure out who my academic advisor is... She has no other contact information and this is so frustrating. Without these two assignments, I'll have a 68.something....NOT cool. ESPECIALLY for nursing applications... I have the damned paper(I turned this in but apparently it didn't go through...sometimes my internet is whack....but it should've allowed me to resubmit- but now everything is closed!!!) right here too...

Distraught. I'm f-ing distraught.


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't even ask any other students if they are having an issue....AAAAGGGHHHGHHGHGHHH


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

OMG, I hope it all works out. That's flippin' BS!


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I hope it all works out. That's flippin' BS!
Thanks. I hope so too. I'm seriously in full-blown-panic mode. I'm so not trying to annoy this lady- but I SERIOUSLY need a reply, for my own sanity. I talked (More like sobbed) to my husband - a professor at the same university- and told him about her email and how it's acting closed. He said it's probably a mistake on her part- she set the date to close too early back when the semester started and that by her sending that email serves as sufficient proof that she indeed told us -" Realize that everything is due by noon on Friday the 13th of December." And I quadruple-checked my iphone- It's December 12th. He offered to email her and stuff....

I JUST NEED A REPLY LADY.


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok, ok....breathing. She just sent
"I have opened the class until 12/13 5:00 pm"

*dries tears*

I can't handle that type of crisis sans tears. omg.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, ok....breathing. She just sent
"I have opened the class until 12/13 5:00 pm"

*dries tears*

I can't handle that type of crisis sans tears. omg.
I'd be sobbing too! That's stressful!  So glad she opened it!!!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 12, 2013)

> Oh my goodness, you guys with the "deleted"Â posts are making me so curious as to what I missed, but I presume you are only teasing? Â BAH. Â WHAT IS ALL THIS DELETED STUFF?


 Yes. Please someone explain....


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, ok....breathing. She just sent
"I have opened the class until 12/13 5:00 pm"

*dries tears*

I can't handle that type of crisis sans tears. omg.
Oh thank goodness. I'm pretty sure we were all having heart attacks right there with you.


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes. Please someone explain....
No drama- nothing interesting, I PROMISE! lol. Just a ss inquiry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

My husband just told me something that prompted me to be even less trusting- Professors can edit things in canvas that they've sent - like announcements- at any time. Best believe I screenshotted and saved that ish.

So for those of you who use canvas- there's your lesson for the day lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

> My husband just told me something that prompted me to be even less trusting- Professors can edit things in canvas that they've sentÂ - like announcements- at any time. Best believe I screenshotted and saved that ish. So for those of you who use canvas- there's your lesson for the day lol.


 I'm so glad it all worked out for you. When my incident occurred I cried for like2 hours and then I sucked it up for5 minutes to call my professor and once I was off the phone I cried some more. I can't handle stress at all.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Secret Santa gift is all ready to go, just need to write her a note and it's in the mail tomorrow! Along with swap goodies for @missemiee...which feels like a 2nd secret santa since we mostly did a mystery swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got this wrapping paper from Popsugar and I was excited to use it!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 12, 2013)

> Ok, ok....breathing. She just sent "I have opened the class until 12/13 5:00 pm" *dries tears* I can't handle that type of crisis sans tears. omg.


(((((Hugs))))) it's ok now!!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Secret Santa gift is all ready to go, just need to write her a note and it's in the mail tomorrow! Along with swap goodies for @missemiee...which feels like a 2nd secret santa since we mostly did a mystery swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got this wrapping paper from Popsugar and I was excited to use it!


Ooh I like the paper. I got my paper from Marshalls. I should really go stock up cuz I liked it. Maybe after Christmas it'll be on sale.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm also sho



> Secret Santa gift is all ready to go, just need to write her a note and it's in the mail tomorrow! Along with swap goodies for @missemiee ...which feels like a 2nd secret santa since we mostly did a mystery swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wrapped Swap Goodies
> ...





Spoiler: Wrapped Swap Goodies



I'm also shipping mine SS gift tomorrow, I've started my letter to her but haven't finished. My hand got tired! Lol. Everything has been wrapped for awhile now, but the retail world during holiday time has been dominating my life! And yay our swap! I'm so excited to send you your goodies! It's like a not so secret Santa! Lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2013)

My turn to whine!Â  Ugh, I woke up this morning, got ready for work, requested that the eighteen-pound cat get off my back, and lost my voice.Â  All day, I thought it was allergies -- and then I got on the bus at the end of the day to come home and got *slammed* with congestion and sneezing.Â  Strangely, pretty much the moment I walked in the door of my apartment, my voice returned.Â  I really hope that the copious amounts of apple juice and tea I will be drinking tonight flush the cooties out.Â  We have our annual departmental holiday luncheon at Morton's tomorrow!Â  Free expensive food and booze!Â  I do *not* want to miss that!Â  (On the up side, if I call in sick, there's no way I will be doubted:Â  I've *maxed out* my sick time accumulation because I practically never get sick.Â  I took *one* day more than a year ago.Â  It's gone past an office joke that I don't get sick to just a fact of life.)



Spoiler



This is the sort of shit I deal with when it comes to MC Large Barge, aka Oscar, aka the aforementioned eighteen-pound cat:



I AM STANDING UP. HE LAUNCHED HIMSELF AT ME FROM THE FLOOR. HE DOES THIS MULTIPLE TIMES A DAY. I HAVE LEARNED HIW TO FOLD LAUNDRY AND DO DISHES WITH HIM DRAPED ACROSS MY NECK BECAUSE I AM UNABLE TO DISLODGE HIM. HE IS EVIL.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 12, 2013)

> My turn to whine!Â  Ugh, I woke up this morning, got ready for work, requested that the eighteen-pound cat get off my back, and lost my voice.Â  All day, I thought it was allergies -- and then I got on the bus at the end of the day to come home and got *slammed* with congestion and sneezing.Â  Strangely, pretty much the moment I walked in the door of my apartment, my voice returned.Â  I really hope that the copious amounts of apple juice and tea I will be drinking tonight flush the cooties out.Â  We have our annual departmental holiday luncheon at Morton's tomorrow!Â  Free expensive food and booze!Â  I do *not* want to miss that!Â  (On the up side, if I call in sick, there's no way I will be doubted:Â  I've *maxed out* my sick time accumulation because I practically never get sick.Â  I took *one* day more than a year ago.Â  It's gone past an office joke that I don't get sick to just a fact of life.)


 Girl, you best chug some NyQuil/ DayQuil and get your eat on tomorrow! I'll do almost anything for free food. Lol. In all seriousness, I hope you feel better. Eat some chicken noodle soup and get your rest. I'd come tuck you into bed if I could.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 12, 2013)

> My turn to whine!Â  Ugh, I woke up this morning, got ready for work, requested that the eighteen-pound cat get off my back, and lost my voice.Â  All day, I thought it was allergies -- and then I got on the bus at the end of the day to come home and got *slammed* with congestion and sneezing.Â  Strangely, pretty much the moment I walked in the door of my apartment, my voice returned.Â  I really hope that the copious amounts of apple juice and tea I will be drinking tonight flush the cooties out.Â  We have our annual departmental holiday luncheon at Morton's tomorrow!Â  Free expensive food and booze!Â  I do *not* want to miss that!Â  (On the up side, if I call in sick, there's no way I will be doubted:Â  I've *maxed out* my sick time accumulation because I practically never get sick.Â  I took *one* day more than a year ago.Â  It's gone past an office joke that I don't get sick to just a fact of life.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Feel better.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My turn to whine!  Ugh, I woke up this morning, got ready for work, requested that the eighteen-pound cat get off my back, and lost my voice.  All day, I thought it was allergies -- and then I got on the bus at the end of the day to come home and got *slammed* with congestion and sneezing.  Strangely, pretty much the moment I walked in the door of my apartment, my voice returned.  I really hope that the copious amounts of apple juice and tea I will be drinking tonight flush the cooties out.  We have our annual departmental holiday luncheon at Morton's tomorrow!  Free expensive food and booze!  I do *not* want to miss that!  (On the up side, if I call in sick, there's no way I will be doubted:  I've *maxed out* my sick time accumulation because I practically never get sick.  I took *one* day more than a year ago.  It's gone past an office joke that I don't get sick to just a fact of life.) This is the sort of shit I deal with when it comes to MC Large Barge, aka Oscar, aka the aforementioned eighteen-pound cat:




I AM STANDING UP. HE LAUNCHED HIMSELF AT ME FROM THE FLOOR. HE DOES THIS MULTIPLE TIMES A DAY. I HAVE LEARNED HIW TO FOLD LAUNDRY AND DO DISHES WITH HIM DRAPED ACROSS MY NECK BECAUSE I AM UNABLE TO DISLODGE HIM. HE IS EVIL.
AWWW KITTY SCARF! Feel better missy, that's an order


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 12, 2013)

> So it's not my SS gift but something else came!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bask in it's gorgeous green glory! lol It's so pretty I wanna hug it! Oh!!! It is a thing of beauty indeed !


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, ok....breathing. She just sent
"I have opened the class until 12/13 5:00 pm"

*dries tears*

I can't handle that type of crisis sans tears. omg.
So glad it worked out.  I was reading your posts in horror.  I once forgot to submit a paper for an online class.  I realized it when I woke up the morning after the due date.  I had it done and everything just forgot to submit.  I'm glad she got back to you!


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

> My turn to whine!Â  Ugh, I woke up this morning, got ready for work, requested that the eighteen-pound cat get off my back, and lost my voice.Â  All day, I thought it was allergies -- and then I got on the bus at the end of the day to come home and got *slammed* with congestion and sneezing.Â  Strangely, pretty much the moment I walked in the door of my apartment, my voice returned.Â  I really hope that the copious amounts of apple juice and tea I will be drinking tonight flush the cooties out.Â  We have our annual departmental holiday luncheon at Morton's tomorrow!Â  Free expensive food and booze!Â  I do *not* want to miss that!Â  (On the up side, if I call in sick, there's no way I will be doubted:Â  I've *maxed out* my sick time accumulation because I practically never get sick.Â  I took *one* day more than a year ago.Â  It's gone past an office joke that I don't get sick to just a fact of life.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I love your gigantic kitty! Feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, ok....breathing. She just sent
"I have opened the class until 12/13 5:00 pm"

*dries tears*

I can't handle that type of crisis sans tears. omg.

I'm so happy this got resolved!  I was panicking with you!  Now get those assignments posted, beautiful!  

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My turn to whine!  Ugh, I woke up this morning, got ready for work, requested that the eighteen-pound cat get off my back, and lost my voice.  All day, I thought it was allergies -- and then I got on the bus at the end of the day to come home and got *slammed* with congestion and sneezing.  Strangely, pretty much the moment I walked in the door of my apartment, my voice returned.  I really hope that the copious amounts of apple juice and tea I will be drinking tonight flush the cooties out.  We have our annual departmental holiday luncheon at Morton's tomorrow!  Free expensive food and booze!  I do *not* want to miss that!  (On the up side, if I call in sick, there's no way I will be doubted:  I've *maxed out* my sick time accumulation because I practically never get sick.  I took *one* day more than a year ago.  It's gone past an office joke that I don't get sick to just a fact of life.) This is the sort of shit I deal with when it comes to MC Large Barge, aka Oscar, aka the aforementioned eighteen-pound cat:




I AM STANDING UP. HE LAUNCHED HIMSELF AT ME FROM THE FLOOR. HE DOES THIS MULTIPLE TIMES A DAY. I HAVE LEARNED HIW TO FOLD LAUNDRY AND DO DISHES WITH HIM DRAPED ACROSS MY NECK BECAUSE I AM UNABLE TO DISLODGE HIM. HE IS EVIL.

Oh no!  So sorry you're not feeling well, I hope you feel better and get all the free expensive food/booze you want!  But seriously, OMG KITTY SCARF.  LOVE IT.  And his face just says "This is my gorgeous human, and it is my job to annoy her so she feels all 18 lbs of my love!"


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Secret Santa gift is all ready to go, just need to write her a note and it's in the mail tomorrow! Along with swap goodies for @missemiee...which feels like a 2nd secret santa since we mostly did a mystery swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got this wrapping paper from Popsugar and I was excited to use it!


Very pretty!  I just tried out the Popsugar wrapping paper tonight.  I don't know if it was just me, but that paper just didn't want to cooperate.  Like when I was trying to fold the ends, I could not get the two pieces to be the same length.  It was really weird.


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, ok....breathing. She just sent
"I have opened the class until 12/13 5:00 pm"

*dries tears*

I can't handle that type of crisis sans tears. omg.
Yikes, glad it worked out for you!  I've been out of school for years and I still have nightmares that I forgot to do my homework or write an essay.  Or that I couldn't remember my locker combination, lol.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 12, 2013)

> Yikes, glad it worked out for you! Â I've been out of school for years and I still have nightmares that I forgot to do my homework or write an essay. Â Or that I couldn't rememberÂ my locker combination, lol.


 Omg I totally have those not remembering locker combination dreams!!! They're annoying haha.


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg I totally have those not remembering locker combination dreams!!! They're annoying haha.
I know, right!  Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My turn to whine!  Ugh, I woke up this morning, got ready for work, requested that the eighteen-pound cat get off my back, and lost my voice.  All day, I thought it was allergies -- and then I got on the bus at the end of the day to come home and got *slammed* with congestion and sneezing.  Strangely, pretty much the moment I walked in the door of my apartment, my voice returned.  I really hope that the copious amounts of apple juice and tea I will be drinking tonight flush the cooties out.  We have our annual departmental holiday luncheon at Morton's tomorrow!  Free expensive food and booze!  I do *not* want to miss that!  (On the up side, if I call in sick, there's no way I will be doubted:  I've *maxed out* my sick time accumulation because I practically never get sick.  I took *one* day more than a year ago.  It's gone past an office joke that I don't get sick to just a fact of life.) This is the sort of shit I deal with when it comes to MC Large Barge, aka Oscar, aka the aforementioned eighteen-pound cat:




I AM STANDING UP. HE LAUNCHED HIMSELF AT ME FROM THE FLOOR. HE DOES THIS MULTIPLE TIMES A DAY. I HAVE LEARNED HIW TO FOLD LAUNDRY AND DO DISHES WITH HIM DRAPED ACROSS MY NECK BECAUSE I AM UNABLE TO DISLODGE HIM. HE IS EVIL.
I hope you feel better, and get to enjoy the yummies tomorrow.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 13, 2013)

Guyyyyys...I'm dying a slow and miserable death over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Today I woke up with a *slight* pain in one of my front teeth (bicuspid), which, at first I thought was really no big deal, because I've had a root canal AND crown done on that exact tooth five years ago...fast forward to 11PM tonight and I am literally crying (which is very unusual for me- I can take LOTS of pain), but this is monumental... The worst part is my dentist (and my dental *insurance* are all overseas...(I've lived part time in the US part time in Beirut for the past five years) so...first thing in the morning, I'm throwing myself into the first endodontist office I can find  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone else had problems like this with a tooth that's already had a root canal and been crowned?? I seriously can't even touch it....owwwwcchh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guyyyyys...I'm dying a slow and miserable death over here





Today I woke up with a *slight* pain in one of my front teeth (bicuspid), which, at first I thought was really no big deal, because I've had a root canal AND crown done on that exact tooth five years ago...fast forward to 11PM tonight and I am literally crying (which is very unusual for me- I can take LOTS of pain), but this is monumental...

The worst part is my dentist (and my dental *insurance* are all overseas...(I've lived part time in the US part time in Beirut for the past five years) so...first thing in the morning, I'm throwing myself into the first endodontist office I can find





Has anyone else had problems like this with a tooth that's already had a root canal and been crowned?? I seriously can't even touch it....owwwwcchh




This is OT, but OMG, I hate tooth pain!  You've had a root canal on your front tooth?  Do you have any pain meds you can take?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guyyyyys...I'm dying a slow and miserable death over here





Today I woke up with a *slight* pain in one of my front teeth (bicuspid), which, at first I thought was really no big deal, because I've had a root canal AND crown done on that exact tooth five years ago...fast forward to 11PM tonight and I am literally crying (which is very unusual for me- I can take LOTS of pain), but this is monumental...

The worst part is my dentist (and my dental *insurance* are all overseas...(I've lived part time in the US part time in Beirut for the past five years) so...first thing in the morning, I'm throwing myself into the first endodontist office I can find





Has anyone else had problems like this with a tooth that's already had a root canal and been crowned?? I seriously can't even touch it....owwwwcchh




Ugh, poor girl :'( Tooth pain is the WORST. You just can't forget about it, because it's right in your face...the worst...I hope they can get you taken care of soon!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 13, 2013)

> Guyyyyys...I'm dying a slow and miserable death over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Today I woke up with a *slight* pain in one of my front teeth (bicuspid), which, at first I thought was really no big deal, because I've had a root canal AND crown done on that exact tooth five years ago...fast forward to 11PM tonight and I am literally crying (which is very unusual for me- I can take LOTS of pain), but this is monumental... The worst part is my dentist (and my dental *insurance* are all overseas...(I've lived part time in the US part time in Beirut for the past five years) so...first thing in the morning, I'm throwing myself into the first endodontist office I can find  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone else had problems like this with a tooth that's already had a root canal and been crowned?? I seriously can't even touch it....owwwwcchh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So sorry Tiffany! I've never had a problem like that but tooth pain is the worst. I hope you get into someone first thing this morning and you get some relief.


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 13, 2013)

Judging by most of the gifts I've been seeing it seems that alot of Secret Santas went well over the set spending limit. I think that next year it should be set to $50...or at least divide everyone into groups in terms of how much they'd like to spend for example a $25, $50, and $75 group. I've noticed that some girls that stuck to the $25 limit feel lousy because there are other girls receiving gifts with at least a $100 price point. Or at least it seems like that. Idk just a suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guyyyyys...I'm dying a slow and miserable death over here





Today I woke up with a *slight* pain in one of my front teeth (bicuspid), which, at first I thought was really no big deal, because I've had a root canal AND crown done on that exact tooth five years ago...fast forward to 11PM tonight and I am literally crying (which is very unusual for me- I can take LOTS of pain), but this is monumental...

The worst part is my dentist (and my dental *insurance* are all overseas...(I've lived part time in the US part time in Beirut for the past five years) so...first thing in the morning, I'm throwing myself into the first endodontist office I can find





Has anyone else had problems like this with a tooth that's already had a root canal and been crowned?? I seriously can't even touch it....owwwwcchh





I had the same thing happen (different tooth) two years ago. In my case the tooth had another root that my dentist could not see on the xray when he did the first root canal. So, I had a second root canal done on the tooth. They were able to get the crown off and put it back on after the second root canal. I caught mine early so didn't have to deal with the extreme pain you are having. Hope you are able to get the problem resolved ASAP.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 13, 2013)

> This is OT, but OMG, I hate tooth pain!Â  You've had a root canal on your front tooth?Â  Do you have any pain meds you can take?


 Sorry for being OT, Director! I was just hoping someone could contribute who's been through this before because I ALREADY had a root canal and a crown on this tooth..I am taking some pain meds to hold me over until Monday because I can't get seen util then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Dec 13, 2013)

I think that everybody did a fantastic job as Santas &amp; no one should feel lousy. Actually, my favorite gifts were not the ones with a high price tag, but the homemade ones. I'm not crafty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and seeing everybody's reveal has inspired me to get in touch with my creative side. Right now I'm trying to make my own Anime themed Z palette (wish me luck, I need it).Â


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

> Sorry for being OT, Director! I was just hoping someone could contribute who's been through this before because I ALREADY had a root canal and a crown on this tooth..I am taking some pain meds to hold me over until Monday because I can't get seen util then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I really hope you feel better, Tiffany. I've been having some issues with my teeth as well. I went to the dentist twice this week, have to get my wisdom teeth removed in January and need fillings in February. It's unfortunate that all of this is happening to you right before Christmas and I really hope your pain mess help. *hugs*


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 13, 2013)

can we all just celebrate how i finished my last final last night?! it took 3.5 hrs. Tuesday's took ~4. Not bad! 


















now, time to be at my student-receptionist job for the next 9 hours!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

> can we all just celebrate how i finished my last final last night?! it took 3.5 hrs. Tuesday's took ~4. Not bad!Â :beer: :yay: :arco: :yesss: :marchmellow: now, time to be at my student-receptionist job for the next 9 hours!Â


 I'm working on a final today so I know how you feel. Go girl! Go girl!!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  can we all just celebrate how i finished my last final last night?! it took 3.5 hrs. Tuesday's took ~4. Not bad! 

















now, time to be at my student-receptionist job for the next 9 hours! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2013)

> Judging by most of the gifts I've been seeing it seems that alot of Secret Santas went well over the set spending limit. I think that next year it should be set to $50...or at least divide everyone into groups in terms of how much they'd like to spend for example a $25, $50, and $75 group. I've noticed that some girls that stuck to the $25 limit feel lousy because there are other girls receiving gifts with at least a $100 price point. Or at least it seems like that. Idk just a suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No reason to feel lousy at all!! I think a lot of us are just makeup hoarders and were able to shop our stash to maximize our budget.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No reason to feel lousy at all!! I think a lot of us are just makeup hoarders and were able to shop our stash to maximize our budget.
 
I'm in the Nail SS, not this one, but I can attest that while I went over budget, I didn't spend anywhere near as much as the normal retail price of all the items together, due to all the promos I took advantage of. I don't think anyone should feel bad. I wouldn't be disappointed if my SS stays at budget because it's all about having fun for everyone involved. And I've already had fun just shopping and watching all the reveals.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No reason to feel lousy at all!! I think a lot of us are just makeup hoarders and were able to shop our stash to maximize our budget.

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in the Nail SS, not this one, but I can attest that while I went over budget, I didn't spend anywhere near as much as the normal retail price of all the items together, due to all the promos I took advantage of. I don't think anyone should feel bad. I wouldn't be disappointed if my SS stays at budget because it's all about having fun for everyone involved. And I've already had fun just shopping and watching all the reveals.
People definitely shouldn't feel lousy for not going overbudget.  You gave a gift to a stranger!  That's incredibly wonderful and thoughtful in and of itself, regardless of what the gift was.  I think for many of us this was about giving and not receiving.  I was excited to be able to share some of my stash that I'm not using and really love shopping sales but rarely have someone to buy beauty products for besides myself.  I enjoyed getting a gift and yet this experience has been about so much more than that.  Pretty sure I could have gotten only a Hershey's bar and still loved every minute of this.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it's not my SS gift but something else came!





Bask in it's gorgeous green glory! lol It's so pretty I wanna hug it!



yay you got it !!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2013)

> I'm in the Nail SS, not this one, but I can attest that while I went over budget, I didn't spend anywhere near as much as the normal retail price of all the items together, due to all the promos I took advantage of. I don't think anyone should feel bad. I wouldn't be disappointed if my SS stays at budget because it's all about having fun for everyone involved. And I've already had fun just shopping and watching all the reveals.


 I did a combo of sales, shopping my swap stash, and a little swapping. I think I spent more on postage than on the contents. (On the other hand, it was a bit more expensive to send than I had hoped.)


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2013)

I went over for both of mine but tried to spend around $30 out of pocket for the beauty stuff and then didn't count that budget towards the little extras. I also shopped my stash and mined my sub boxes and sephora bonuses etc. i think as long as we all are happy with $25 spent then it is okay to not have an upper limit, within reason. If I were very wealthy and got someone I really wanted to spoil I would feel bad if I only got to send her a $25 item. Anyway just my two cents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 13, 2013)

> I did a combo of sales, shopping my swap stash, and a little swapping. I think I spent more on postage than on the contents. (On the other hand, it was a bit more expensive to send than I had hoped.)


 I'm just glad I packed up my own box *first* to check what it would cost to ship *before* assuming a flat rate box would have bee cheaper...I spent $16, but a flat rate would have cost $35! (aaand yes my box was heavy. ish. all those pretty little boxes weren't light!)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

I went overbudget but not on the main item I wanted to get my SS, a lot of the other items were things I managed to pick up along the way that were either on clearance or I could use a promo code for.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2013)

> I'm just glad I packed up my own box *first* to check what it would cost to ship *before* assuming a flat rate box would have bee cheaper...I spent $16, but a flat rate would have cost $35! (aaand yes my box was heavy. ish. all those pretty little boxes weren't light!)


 The thing that jacked up the price for me was that it's an international package. I just couldn't bring myself to edit things down. I realized that I felt the budget should apply to everyone else but not me -- that is, that *I* could go over the budget in my shopping, but whatever I received should stay within the budget -- when I looked at the amazing stuff I received and thought that my Santas must have *way* overspent and that they really shouldn't have. Really, *really* shouldn't have. I actually feel more than a little guilty using this stuff because it is just *that* awesome. I apparently have a flipped expectation here: It's okay for me to go overboard, but it's not okay for me to be given an overboard gift. I sincerely hope my Santas shipped their stashes, swapped, and/or stuck to sales so they came in at or under the budget.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The thing that jacked up the price for me was that it's an international package. I just couldn't bring myself to edit things down.

I realized that I felt the budget should apply to everyone else but not me -- that is, that *I* could go over the budget in my shopping, but whatever I received should stay within the budget -- when I looked at the amazing stuff I received and thought that my Santas must have *way* overspent and that they really shouldn't have. Really, *really* shouldn't have. I actually feel more than a little guilty using this stuff because it is just *that* awesome. I apparently have a flipped expectation here: It's okay for me to go overboard, but it's not okay for me to be given an overboard gift. I sincerely hope my Santas shipped their stashes, swapped, and/or stuck to sales so they came in at or under the budget.
I was just concerned with trying to make my Santee feel like the awesome woman that she is



 I suppose I could have attempted to go that route with a somewhat lighter weight box, but compared to what I just spent on mailing a package to my friend in Germany, my SS shipping cost was a steal Lol


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 13, 2013)

my friend had to stop me from buying so much for my ss... lol. She was like, "Jane... there's literally no more room in that box... where are you going to put that? It's okay Jane... you have enough..." 

BUT SHE MIGHT LIKE THIS ONE TOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

> my friend had to stop me from buying so much for my ss... lol. She was like, "Jane... there's literally no more room in that box... where are you going to put that? It's okay Jane... you have enough..."Â  *BUT SHE MIGHT LIKE THIS ONE TOOOOOOO!!!!!*


 Exactly!!!!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my friend had to stop me from buying so much for my ss... lol. She was like, "Jane... there's literally no more room in that box... where are you going to put that? It's okay Jane... you have enough..." 

BUT SHE MIGHT LIKE THIS ONE TOOOOOOO!!!!!
Can I borrow your friend next year to go shopping with me?!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 13, 2013)

Other than close family, I don't have anyone else to shop for around Xmas so  I usually do the angel tree or Wish Upon a Hero around Christmas. This year I chose to do the SS and my Afghanistan guys instead. What's the point of having money if I can't do the things that make me happy which includes spoiling people. I do think we need tiered ones next year only because I get to spend more and participate in more



aaaannnnddd because I  know there are people on this board who are feeling a little self concious about the gifts they gave (which they shouldn't but I understand)


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 13, 2013)

> Other than close family, I don't have anyone else to shop for around Xmas soÂ  I usually do the angel tree or Wish Upon a Hero around Christmas. This year I chose to do the SS and my Afghanistan guys instead. What's the point of having money if I can't do the things that make me happy which includes spoiling people. I do think we need tiered ones next year only because I get to spend more and participate in more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> aaaannnnddd because IÂ  know there are people on this board who are feeling a little self concious about the gifts they gave (which they shouldn't but I understand)


 This was pretty much the same point I was trying to make!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 13, 2013)

Yup and we've discussed it many times along the way as most of us knew we were going over budget



.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup and we've discussed it many times along the way as most of us knew we were going over budget




.
I also think it should probably be 2-tiered next year if this many people want to participate again, but I will say I do still think some of the girts will 'look' way over budget because a lot of people with a substantial stash 'shopped it' especially if they happened to get a Santee whose list dovetailed with what they had.  I am SURE some of the gifts that look like $50+ gifts really cost the santa FAR closer to $25 than it looks.  So it's kind of hard since it's hard to say how to account for that (other than that you can't).

Actually, thinking about it, I'd be happy either way.  If people are happy not doing it tiered, I actually also think that's fine since I think for most of us it was more about giving than receiving.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 13, 2013)

I could have spent less if I had waited awhile and made a list of what I wanted to get my SS. If I participate next year I think I will be shopping differently. Next year I don't think I'll do international though. Shipping was expensive and because I wasn't sure how long it would take I sent out right at the beginning of the ship window and missed a lot of good sales that would have let me get more bang for my buck.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also think it should probably be 2-tiered next year if this many people want to participate again, but I will say I do still think some of the girts will 'look' way over budget because a lot of people with a substantial stash 'shopped it' especially if they happened to get a Santee whose list dovetailed with what they had.  I am SURE some of the gifts that look like $50+ gifts really cost the santa FAR closer to $25 than it looks.  So it's kind of hard since it's hard to say how to account for that (other than that you can't).

Actually, thinking about it, I'd be happy either way.  If people are happy not doing it tiered, I actually also think that's fine since I think for most of us it was more about giving than receiving.  
i definitely shopped my stash since my Santee requested some of my favorites and I definitely keep spare minis of my favorites for travel purposes so that was pretty easy. I kinda regret shopping so early though. If I could do it over, I would wait until Sephora puts out their $20 off $50 cards and save that for Santee shopping that way I can give her more without actually spending more. 

i'd be happy either way though if we did a 2-tier or just the same. i really wouldn't want anyone to feel like their gifts were not substantial enough. the whole process was way too fun to be upset!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could have spent less if I had waited awhile and made a list of what I wanted to get my SS. If I participate next year I think I will be shopping differently. Next year I don't think I'll do international though. Shipping was expensive and because I wasn't sure how long it would take I sent out right at the beginning of the ship window and missed a lot of good sales that would have let me get more bang for my buck.
Yeah, my biggest regret is that I immediately purchased hand cream for my SS (it was specifically on her list) and if I'd have waited for black friday Sephora was having a huge deal on it and I'd have been able to get her twice as much for $2 more.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
i'd be happy either way though if we did a 2-tier or just the same. i really wouldn't want anyone to feel like their gifts were not substantial enough. the whole process was way too fun to be upset!
I also do notice no one has complained about their gift (at least in public)... the only people complaining are those who felt 'guilty' for not doing more, and the consensus has seemed to be that they were/are being silly.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 13, 2013)

I am ok with either way. I do not have a stash to shop from. I happily purchased all my gifts. I missed the Black Friday sales due to unforeseen planning. I am happy with what I sent out. I went over the limit but certain items cost more than others. Little items quickly add up. I always said it is hard to get a relatively substantial gift without sales or going over. I think with any secret Santa or swaps it is always a gamble. I have had mostly bad look in the past but I always take the risk. I was super happy with my secret Santa nails. I guess we can take a poll once all the gifts are in but you just have to have fun with it. It's only really crappy if you don't receive a gift or if someone was completely deceitful.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, my biggest regret is that I immediately purchased hand cream for my SS (it was specifically on her list) and if I'd have waited for black friday Sephora was having a huge deal on it and I'd have been able to get her twice as much for $2 more.
Yea my lady's main gift would have been much cheaper on BF at Ulta. It was also something specifically on her list and since the rest was pretty random lol I wanted to get one thing that definitely said I was paying attention to your list I swear!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't think I like the idea of a tiered one, honestly...I guess I just like everyone together in the same group,


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am ok with either way. I do not have a stash to shop from. I happily purchased all my gifts. I missed the Black Friday sales due to unforeseen planning. I am happy with what I sent out. I went over the limit but certain items cost more than others. Little items quickly add up. I always said it is hard to get a relatively substantial gift without sales or going over. I think with any secret Santa or swaps it is always a gamble. I have had mostly bad look in the past but I always take the risk. I was super happy with my secret Santa nails. I guess we can take a poll once all the gifts are in but you just have to have fun with it. It's only really crappy if you don't receive a gift or if someone was completely deceitful.
With as much shopping as I did this year I have a stash NOW


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

THough yes, next year I think I'll be waiting for black friday/cyber monday sales...I got too excited and could have saved and done more!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yea, I will definitely plan better next year. Maybe I will catch some really good end of year sales. I can indulge myself, lol.


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 13, 2013)

I just checked the tracking on my SS gift-it's coming today instead of tomorrow!! Hooray! Hooray!! Off to peer through the blinds for the mailman!!!!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2013)

My SS gift is out for delivery! I am so excited/nervous! ETA it's delivered! Eeeeee!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 13, 2013)

> I don't think I like the idea of a tiered one, honestly...I guess I just like everyone together in the same group,Â


I agree!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 13, 2013)

I just sent my SS box off! Should get there monday! It helps that we are on the same coast as one another!!! *hint hint*


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi all! I need an elf!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all! I need an elf! 
I am here!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 13, 2013)

She's not my secret santee but we had planned a swap awhile back and I thought I'd share her wrapped presents. She only knows one of the things she's getting; the item we are swapping, the rest is all a surprise!!! Wrapped pretties for my NOT SO SECRET SANTA Swap with [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] Ahhhh I've tried to upload this picture like 10 times!! Why!!!??Why won't you work?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I got my Secret Santa box yesterday, but wasn't feeling well and didn't open until tonight. My Santa is MissRoe, thank you so very much! I am totally overwhelmed by your generosity and I haven't even opened the presents yet!! I hope you don't mind that I'm planning to wait to open my gifts, at least until we've hot the decorations up. Your card brought tears to my eyes and I hope you don't mind that I've included your family Christmas card...you have a beautiful family!
Lyndav-it was such a wonderful and fulfilling experience to get to know you through your posts. I hope when you are feeling better you tear into those pretties and enjoy them! May you and your family have the most blessed and wondrous Christmas ever..xoxo


----------



## LadyK (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not sure how I feel about doing tiered groups.  I would miss having us all on here together.  At the same time I wouldn't want anyone to feel bad about their gift.  I went a little over but did include items from my stash as extras.  I think we are all on some kind of budget and a lot of the excess was made possible by people's stashes and deals.  All in all if there were more groups I would probably join one and read the threads for all the others. lol.


----------



## MissRoe (Dec 13, 2013)

> She's not my secret santee but we had planned a swap awhile back and I thought I'd share her wrapped presents. She only knows one of the things she's getting; the item we are swapping, the rest is all a surprise!!! Wrapped pretties for my NOT SO SECRET SANTA Swap with [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] Ahhhh I've tried to upload this picture like 10 times!! Why!!!??Why won't you work?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg-I want to do a surprise swap!!!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg-I want to do a surprise swap!!!
@MissRoe I'd do one with you after the holidays when things settle down!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 13, 2013)

I bought a few things but mine was mostly out of my stash. I have a bigger stash than most because I have five nieces, two SIL, a sister and a mother who won't/can't buy themselves pretties but will for sure take them as gifts. There are things that I would differently next year but the price limit wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 13, 2013)

my package is ready to go out tomorrow  I'm super excited  I can't wait for my girl to get it i hope she loves it



Spoiler


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 13, 2013)

> my package is ready to go out tomorrowÂ  I'm super excitedÂ  I can't wait for my girl to get it i hope she loves it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Looks like a big box of treasure! Everything looks so nice. I love the princess wrapping paper :-D


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2013)

*I got my gift!!!*


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 13, 2013)

> *I got my gift!!!*


 Yay! Open it! Open it! Open it!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I got my gift!!!*
Meant to post earlier but been recovering most of the day.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it's not my SS gift but something else came!






Bask in it's gorgeous green glory! lol It's so pretty I wanna hug it!

Its so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*I got my gift!!!*
Yay! Open it! Open it! Open it! I will open it tomorrow and post pics, not feeling well today had my wisdom teeth removed.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think I like the idea of a tiered one, honestly...I guess I just like everyone together in the same group, 

I hate the idea of a tiered SS. I love that we are all here together, seeing everyones' gifts, etc. I love it! If it were tiered I feel like people would feel excluded (even though they aren't, you know?)


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, ok....breathing. She just sent
"I have opened the class until 12/13 5:00 pm"

*dries tears*

I can't handle that type of crisis sans tears. omg.

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OT- having a mini panic attack. A class I'm taking (As per my professor's last email- ""everything is due by noon on Friday the 13th of December." ) does not have the option to take the final. WTF. Did she close it?

I'm going to cry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Where are my college-final-friends??? I've emailed her...I hope it's just an error....If she closed it early,

i'll puke.
I would have had about a million tiny heart attacks, glad to hear  you were able to sort that out.


----------



## paralegalatl (Dec 13, 2013)

Mine was mailed...it doesn't have too far to go, so hopefully she will get it tomorrow or Monday.

P.S.: I addressed it as Secret Santa...I forgot to put anything in it when I taped it shut! 

Enjoy, giftee


----------



## missemiee (Dec 13, 2013)

> She's not my secret santee but we had planned a swap awhile back and I thought I'd share her wrapped presents. She only knows one of the things she's getting; the item we are swapping, the rest is all a surprise!!! Wrapped pretties for my NOT SO SECRET SANTA Swap with [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] Ahhhh I've tried to upload this picture like 10 times!! Why!!!??Why won't you work?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ok. Let's try this again!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She's not my secret santee but we had planned a swap awhile back and I thought I'd share her wrapped presents. She only knows one of the things she's getting; the item we are swapping, the rest is all a surprise!!!

Wrapped pretties for my NOT SO SECRET SANTA Swap with @yousoldtheworld

Ahhhh I've tried to upload this picture like 10 times!! Why!!!??Why won't you work?!





Ok. Let's try this again!!




Eee, so pretty/exciting!  Yours went out today, btw. via USPS...so you should hopefully have it in a few days, assuming the mail hasn't switched to snails for the holiday season.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my package is ready to go out tomorrow  I'm super excited  I can't wait for my girl to get it i hope she loves it



Spoiler








 I love the princess wrapping paper! That's so cute!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh!  You guys!  I love Friday the 13th.  It turns out what I thought was an allergy incident was actually the beginnings of a cold.  I'm just congested/drippy/sneezy/floaty-feeling, so I didn't feel crappy enough to stay home from work (I *do* feel crappy enough to stay home sitting on my couch -- instead of grocery/present shopping or cleaning -- all weekend drinking tea, eating chips, and watching _Parks and Rec_ on Netflix.  For some reason, chips are pretty much the only thing I can bring myself to eat when I'm sick, and I only watch _Parks and Rec_ when I'm sick).  I have to feel *really* bad in order for me to be able to justify staying home from work, especially since it was the annual luncheon day (free food *and* the bigwig flies up from the Bay Area for this, so it would look bad if I stayed home, so I went to work.  The morning was just the typical morning (with extra Kleenex and restroom runs to blow my nose), then we went downstairs for lunch.  AND THEN!  I won a fourth quarter Award for Excellence!  And the bigwig was there to see it!  I had *no clue* this was coming.  I assumed that I specifically would *not* get it because I just never get things like that.  I can tell from the nomination text that it was my boss because it was precisely what she put in my annual review (and one of the reasons given was my perfect attendance record -- and I was in fact there on a day where I felt kind of crappy but not sick enough to stay home).  But the most awesome part and my main reason for posting:  There's a $100 Visa gift card involved!  I'm thinking about using it for a small Sephora order just to make sure it works and then tucking it away for Emerald City Comic-Con (Espionage Cosmetics should have their nail wraps there, and I want many of their designs).

And then I came home to a stack of boxes on my stairs:  PopSugar, Birchbox, and Scratch nail wraps!  And the nail wraps box bonus item:  a Hammond's Candy Cane Crunch bar:  dark chocolate with peppermint bits!  The only thing in my mailbox -- where the bills usually go -- was a brochure from the city about composting and holiday garbage pickup schedule changes!  I love mail days like this.

(My previous Friday the 13th highlight:  March 2009, when a local theatre showed the second-to-last episode of _Battlestar Galactica_, and there was someone there who happened to be in town for her mom's birthday, so she and her family came to the theatre after dinner and a whole lot of wine.  It was a packed house, and you had to be there hours in advance in order to be able to get in, but I got in, and I got a fantastic seat.  The someone is named Katee Sackhoff.  We sang "Happy Birthday" to Starbuck's mom!)

(And now, hot shower and tea time.  I'm not doing anything that is any more strenuous than making tea tonight.  When I feel kind of icky and just hole up for the weekend, I can usually kick this sort of crap in the teeth.  Sometimes it just takes one evening to do the trick.  Fingers crossed that it works this time!)


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!  You guys!  I love Friday the 13th.  It turns out what I thought was an allergy incident was actually the beginnings of a cold.  I'm just congested/drippy/sneezy/floaty-feeling, so I didn't feel crappy enough to stay home from work (I *do* feel crappy enough to stay home sitting on my couch -- instead of grocery/present shopping or cleaning -- all weekend drinking tea, eating chips, and watching _Parks and Rec_ on Netflix.  For some reason, chips are pretty much the only thing I can bring myself to eat when I'm sick, and I only watch _Parks and Rec_ when I'm sick).  I have to feel *really* bad in order for me to be able to justify staying home from work, especially since it was the annual luncheon day (free food *and* the bigwig flies up from the Bay Area for this, so it would look bad if I stayed home, so I went to work.  The morning was just the typical morning (with extra Kleenex and restroom runs to blow my nose), then we went downstairs for lunch.  AND THEN!  I won a fourth quarter Award for Excellence!  And the bigwig was there to see it!  I had *no clue* this was coming.  I assumed that I specifically would *not* get it because I just never get things like that.  I can tell from the nomination text that it was my boss because it was precisely what she put in my annual review (and one of the reasons given was my perfect attendance record -- and I was in fact there on a day where I felt kind of crappy but not sick enough to stay home).  But the most awesome part and my main reason for posting:  There's a $100 Visa gift card involved!  I'm thinking about using it for a small Sephora order just to make sure it works and then tucking it away for Emerald City Comic-Con (Espionage Cosmetics should have their nail wraps there, and I want many of their designs).

And then I came home to a stack of boxes on my stairs:  PopSugar, Birchbox, and Scratch nail wraps!  And the nail wraps box bonus item:  a Hammond's Candy Cane Crunch bar:  dark chocolate with peppermint bits!  The only thing in my mailbox -- where the bills usually go -- was a brochure from the city about composting and holiday garbage pickup schedule changes!  I love mail days like this.

(My previous Friday the 13th highlight:  March 2009, when a local theatre showed the second-to-last episode of _Battlestar Galactica_, and there was someone there who happened to be in town for her mom's birthday, so she and her family came to the theatre after dinner and a whole lot of wine.  It was a packed house, and you had to be there hours in advance in order to be able to get in, but I got in, and I got a fantastic seat.  The someone is named Katee Sackhoff.  We sang "Happy Birthday" to Starbuck's mom!)

(And now, hot shower and tea time.  I'm not doing anything that is any more strenuous than making tea tonight.  When I feel kind of icky and just hole up for the weekend, I can usually kick this sort of crap in the teeth.  Sometimes it just takes one evening to do the trick.  Fingers crossed that it works this time!)
Congrats on your award!  That's awesome!  It's a good thing you didn't stay home.  I hope you feel better!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!  You guys!  I love Friday the 13th.  It turns out what I thought was an allergy incident was actually the beginnings of a cold.  I'm just congested/drippy/sneezy/floaty-feeling, so I didn't feel crappy enough to stay home from work (I *do* feel crappy enough to stay home sitting on my couch -- instead of grocery/present shopping or cleaning -- all weekend drinking tea, eating chips, and watching _Parks and Rec_ on Netflix.  For some reason, chips are pretty much the only thing I can bring myself to eat when I'm sick, and I only watch _Parks and Rec_ when I'm sick).  I have to feel *really* bad in order for me to be able to justify staying home from work, especially since it was the annual luncheon day (free food *and* the bigwig flies up from the Bay Area for this, so it would look bad if I stayed home, so I went to work.  The morning was just the typical morning (with extra Kleenex and restroom runs to blow my nose), then we went downstairs for lunch.  AND THEN! * I won a fourth quarter Award for Excellence!*  And the bigwig was there to see it!  I had *no clue* this was coming.  I assumed that I specifically would *not* get it because I just never get things like that.  I can tell from the nomination text that it was my boss because it was precisely what she put in my annual review (and one of the reasons given was my perfect attendance record -- and I was in fact there on a day where I felt kind of crappy but not sick enough to stay home).  But the most awesome part and my main reason for posting:  There's a $100 Visa gift card involved!  I'm thinking about using it for a small Sephora order just to make sure it works and then tucking it away for Emerald City Comic-Con (Espionage Cosmetics should have their nail wraps there, and I want many of their designs).

And then I came home to a stack of boxes on my stairs:  PopSugar, Birchbox, and Scratch nail wraps!  And the nail wraps box bonus item:  a Hammond's Candy Cane Crunch bar:  dark chocolate with peppermint bits!  The only thing in my mailbox -- where the bills usually go -- was a brochure from the city about composting and holiday garbage pickup schedule changes!  I love mail days like this.

(My previous Friday the 13th highlight:  March 2009, when a local theatre showed the second-to-last episode of _Battlestar Galactica_, and there was someone there who happened to be in town for her mom's birthday, so she and her family came to the theatre after dinner and a whole lot of wine.  It was a packed house, and you had to be there hours in advance in order to be able to get in, but I got in, and I got a fantastic seat.  The someone is named Katee Sackhoff.  We sang "Happy Birthday" to Starbuck's mom!)

(And now, hot shower and tea time.  I'm not doing anything that is any more strenuous than making tea tonight.  When I feel kind of icky and just hole up for the weekend, I can usually kick this sort of crap in the teeth.  Sometimes it just takes one evening to do the trick.  Fingers crossed that it works this time!)
Congrats on the award!


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!  You guys!  I love Friday the 13th.  It turns out what I thought was an allergy incident was actually the beginnings of a cold.  I'm just congested/drippy/sneezy/floaty-feeling, so I didn't feel crappy enough to stay home from work (I *do* feel crappy enough to stay home sitting on my couch -- instead of grocery/present shopping or cleaning -- all weekend drinking tea, eating chips, and watching _Parks and Rec_ on Netflix.  For some reason, chips are pretty much the only thing I can bring myself to eat when I'm sick, and I only watch _Parks and Rec_ when I'm sick).  I have to feel *really* bad in order for me to be able to justify staying home from work, especially since it was the annual luncheon day (free food *and* the bigwig flies up from the Bay Area for this, so it would look bad if I stayed home, so I went to work.  The morning was just the typical morning (with extra Kleenex and restroom runs to blow my nose), then we went downstairs for lunch.  AND THEN!  I won a fourth quarter Award for Excellence!  And the bigwig was there to see it!  I had *no clue* this was coming.  I assumed that I specifically would *not* get it because I just never get things like that.  I can tell from the nomination text that it was my boss because it was precisely what she put in my annual review (and one of the reasons given was my perfect attendance record -- and I was in fact there on a day where I felt kind of crappy but not sick enough to stay home).  But the most awesome part and my main reason for posting:  There's a $100 Visa gift card involved!  I'm thinking about using it for a small Sephora order just to make sure it works and then tucking it away for Emerald City Comic-Con (Espionage Cosmetics should have their nail wraps there, and I want many of their designs).

And then I came home to a stack of boxes on my stairs:  PopSugar, Birchbox, and Scratch nail wraps!  And the nail wraps box bonus item:  a Hammond's Candy Cane Crunch bar:  dark chocolate with peppermint bits!  The only thing in my mailbox -- where the bills usually go -- was a brochure from the city about composting and holiday garbage pickup schedule changes!  I love mail days like this.

(My previous Friday the 13th highlight:  March 2009, when a local theatre showed the second-to-last episode of _Battlestar Galactica_, and there was someone there who happened to be in town for her mom's birthday, so she and her family came to the theatre after dinner and a whole lot of wine.  It was a packed house, and you had to be there hours in advance in order to be able to get in, but I got in, and I got a fantastic seat.  The someone is named Katee Sackhoff.  We sang "Happy Birthday" to Starbuck's mom!)

(And now, hot shower and tea time.  I'm not doing anything that is any more strenuous than making tea tonight.  When I feel kind of icky and just hole up for the weekend, I can usually kick this sort of crap in the teeth.  Sometimes it just takes one evening to do the trick.  Fingers crossed that it works this time!)
Feel better soon, and congrats on being recognized for your hard work!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 13, 2013)

my comment on the limit rule is as that we should all stay together and not do tiers. I like the nonoffical rule we came to this year. Spend at least $25 up to as much as you want within reason but dont expect any thing over $25. and be thoughtful because in the end it is the thought that counts. one of the things that made this year hard was that thanks giving was so late. it was already the shipping window by the cyber Monday deals rolled around. I do think next year we should get our assignments earlier. maybe 11/1 or 11/5 just to have more time to stalk and bargain shop.


----------



## slinka (Dec 13, 2013)

Everything turned in- so far, it's looking like I've made all a's this semester! NOW- the postman did indeed tell me that flat rate would definitely be cheaper, based on the distance and the guessed weight of 4 ish pounds. Guess how much it all actually weighs- 11 pounds. My concept of weight and size is so off lol. And it DOES NOT- no way I tried, fit in a medium flat rate box lol. I'm gonna try a large tomorrow. I have a feeling I'll have to send 2 boxes. So, wanna see what's going out tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... Well you're just gonna have to wait 'cause mobile wont allow me to upload pictures! =p


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

my comment on the limit rule is as that we should all stay together and not do tiers. I like the nonoffical rule we came to this year. Spend at least $25 up to as much as you want within reason but dont expect any thing over $25. and be thoughtful because in the end it is the thought that counts.

one of the things that made this year hard was that thanks giving was so late. it was already the shipping window by the cyber Monday deals rolled around.
I do think next year we should get our assignments earlier. maybe 11/1 or 11/5 just to have more time to stalk and bargain shop.

I agree with all of this. I would hate to see tiers...please realize that even if you didn't go as nuts as some did, your Santee is happy and appreciative! I feel like tiers would eliminate a lot of the togetherness this has fostered.

I plan to save all of my stash next year, and instead of putting it all in the circular swap boxes, use it to really spoil next year's santa!

I definitely think we should get our assignments earlier. For people like me who do all non-drugstore shopping online, we need plenty of time for shipping, and lots for stalking!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not sure why you guys think we couldn't do a thread like this with tiers. There was nothing price specific about this thread. The only issue I have with tiers is I think wish lists would get muddled with overlapping price points like trying to make the last $5 on your $50 gift. I see duplicates happening that way.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not sure why you guys think we couldn't do a thread like this with tiers. There was nothing price specific about this thread. The only issue I have with tiers is I think wish lists would get muddled with overlapping price points like trying to make the last $5 on your $50 gift. I see duplicates happening that way.
I agree.  I think you could PM whoever is organizing it next year and when you give your address state the price point you are willing to spend to.  Then there will be a thread like this one, and the reveal one.  The only way someone will know what "tier" someone else is in, is when gifts are revealed.  I assume people in a $25 tier would all be grouped together, then all the $50 would be grouped together (for the exchange part, not the thread) kind of like how you had to state if you were willing to do international.  No one knows other than Zadi who agreed to send International (well now people know because of the reveals).  I think it would still be the same in the main thread and then people could relax knowing if you were in X tier that was the agreed upon limit.

Hope that makes sense.  I am so hungry I can't see straight!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 13, 2013)

Since we are giving our opinions about tiers, I would like it to be all one group, where a few Michaels might go a little rogue but it's a big community and no one has to be out a lot of money. That way it is about the spirit of giving. With higher dollar amounts people might actually be disappointed vs now when I feel like it is all appreciation (for example you might forget to put that $75 eye cream you forgot you are allergic to but then your ss buys it....kind of more disappointing with a big ticket item vs a nail polish.)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2013)

A tier system may be a good idea. We'll revisit this idea in September.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 13, 2013)

I think we should have a designated elf team -much like that list we had but ensure that people know who is an elf. Maybe I am just taking my elfly duties too seriously but i CRINGED when someone would post "I need an elf!" And someone replied "me me!" Because... Well, if you were trying to uncover the Santa mystery you could just go backwards and maybe figure it out - who needed an elf? Who replied? Who PMd you?


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 13, 2013)

You all have RUINED me with Lush products.  I went in the other day JUST TO LOOK- and I walked out with the Coconut deodorant.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we should have a designated elf team -much like that list we had but ensure that people know who is an elf. Maybe I am just taking my elfly duties too seriously but i CRINGED when someone would post "I need an elf!" And someone replied "me me!" Because... Well, if you were trying to uncover the Santa mystery you could just go backwards and maybe figure it out - who needed an elf? Who replied? Who PMd you?
I think that is a good idea!  It would be neat if there could be some sort of designation in our profile thingie (whatever is to the left of what we post or the signature line).  Only downside to that is that when postin in other threads people might wonder why it says "Elf Extraordinare" or something like that


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Since we are giving our opinions about tiers, I would like it to be all one group, where a few Michaels might go a little rogue but it's a big community and no one has to be out a lot of money. That way it is about the spirit of giving. With higher dollar amounts people might actually be disappointed vs now when I feel like it is all appreciation (for example you might forget to put that $75 eye cream you forgot you are allergic to but then your ss buys it....kind of more disappointing with a big ticket item vs a nail polish.)
I think this is a very good point. I really don't have the words to articulate why I dislike the idea of a tier system so much...this is a part of it, I think.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Secret Santa gift is all ready to go, just need to write her a note and it's in the mail tomorrow! Along with swap goodies for @missemiee...which feels like a 2nd secret santa since we mostly did a mystery swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got this wrapping paper from Popsugar and I was excited to use it!


Nice!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 14, 2013)

> I think this is a very good point. I really don't have the words to articulate why I dislike the idea of a tier system so much...this is a part of it, I think.Â


 agreed. I was definitely a michael to my SS but I think that's the spirit of Christmas. It's a giving time. So if people want to go crazy then let them, I don't think it's the majority. No matter what tier people are in their gonna do what they want, whether it be a michael or stay in that specific tier. Idk maybe I'm crazy...


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

> You all have RUINED me with Lush products. Â I went in the other day JUST TO LOOK- and I walked out with the Coconut deodorant. Â


 Damn, I 'm still a virgin! I walked into my first ever lush store not too long ago...and was just amazed that I hadn't dove in years ago! But yes, these threads KILL me....I want it alllllll. Damn you, enablers!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we should have a designated elf team -much like that list we had but ensure that people know who is an elf. Maybe I am just taking my elfly duties too seriously but i CRINGED when someone would post "I need an elf!" And someone replied "me me!" Because... Well, if you were trying to uncover the Santa mystery you could just go backwards and maybe figure it out - who needed an elf? Who replied? Who PMd you?


Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that is a good idea!  It would be neat if there could be some sort of designation in our profile thingie (whatever is to the left of what we post or the signature line).  Only downside to that is that when postin in other threads people might wonder why it says "Elf Extraordinare" or something like that 

My solution:  An Elf Brigade thread where interested parties sign up, and then you can just go and pick anyone, and if someone says that they need an elf, someone else can just point them to that thread.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think this is a very good point. I really don't have the words to articulate why I dislike the idea of a tier system so much...this is a part of it, I think. 

I'm in the same position as you:  I can't figure out exactly why I don't like the tier system, but I know it just doesn't sit well with me.  I also think that we just had some sort of bizarrely magical group this year that turned this whole thing into one awesome big three-months-and-counting-long party that made us want to go big, and there's no guarantee that it will happen again next year.  $25 feels like the right price point for a Secret Santa situation.  I actually find it *fun* to figure out how to keep within (or close to) that limit and still get a lot of stuff.  On the other hand, I'm the one who came up with Cart Tetris as a fun diversion for when I'm broke.  Your mileage may vary wildly.

(I may also just be super cranky because I'm siiiiiiick.  I'm just one big snot factory over here.  I feel so icky that I don't want to deal with any of my subscription boxes that arrived yesterday and today!  That's pretty much unheard of.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Damn, I 'm still a virgin! I walked into my first ever lush store not too long ago...and was just amazed that I hadn't dove in years ago!
But yes, these threads KILL me....I want it alllllll. Damn you, enablers!

I'm 500% hooked on the face masks.  And now I love this deoderant.  And snowcake smells like heaven.  I did hear that they're discontinuing some beloved items- Creme Anglaise, and one of the soaps.. I can't remember which one though D:


----------



## lovepink (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


My solution:  An Elf Brigade thread where interested parties sign up, and then you can just go and pick anyone, and if someone says that they need an elf, someone else can just point them to that thread.

I'm in the same position as you:  I can't figure out exactly why I don't like the tier system, but I know it just doesn't sit well with me.  I also think that we just had some sort of bizarrely magical group this year that turned this whole thing into one awesome big three-months-and-counting-long party that made us want to go big, and there's no guarantee that it will happen again next year.  $25 feels like the right price point for a Secret Santa situation.  I actually find it *fun* to figure out how to keep within (or close to) that limit and still get a lot of stuff.  On the other hand, I'm the one who came up with Cart Tetris as a fun diversion for when I'm broke.  Your mileage may vary wildly.

(I may also just be super cranky because I'm siiiiiiick.  I'm just one big snot factory over here.  I feel so icky that I don't want to deal with any of my subscription boxes that arrived yesterday and today!  That's pretty much unheard of.)
That is pretty good for being sick!  I also agree that with the current group, some kind of magic happened.  And I think with this group of ladies, just like no one would be upset with amount of gift, I do not think anyone would say no to being an elf.  I did not "volunteer" to be an elf but if someone PM'ed me and said I need an elf, I would totally do it!  I just did not "sign" up initially because it seemed there was a good amount of elves out there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS feel better!  And congrats on your award!


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok, on the real computer....here's a sneaky-peek at my Santee's goodies which should be leaving tomorrow- even If it ends up being in 2 boxes =p
P.S.- Santee....Seriously, can we just agree that you'll believe that my 2 yr old did most of the wrapping?....well, at least you'll have something to rip apart....regardless of it's lack of beauty. =p

  


  Could these be coming to you?! COULD THEY?!?! P.S.- missing 3 items...I forgot one till just now and the other 2 I can't show because it would be too big a tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, on the real computer....here's a sneaky-peek at my Santee's goodies which should be leaving tomorrow- even I it ends up being in 2 boxes =p
P.S.- Santee....Seriously, can we just agree that you'll believe that my 2 yr old did most of the wrapping?....well, at least you'll have something to rip apart....regardless of it's lack of beauty. =p



Spoiler: Warning: Super Sexy Spoiler!










Spoiler: Warning: A few NAKED treats...Don't click if you're wanting a TOTAL surprise



Could these be coming to you?! COULD THEY?!?! P.S.- missing 3 items...I forgot one till just now and the other 2 I can't show because it would be too big a tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Yum, I love Japanese treats! Your Secret Santee is a lucky lady


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yum, I love Japanese treats! Your Secret Santee is a lucky lady 




BLAST! You got my un-edited post! lol

I hope she enjoys them! I figured it was a pretty accurate look into my brain via snack-food lol


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, on the real computer....here's a sneaky-peek at my Santee's goodies which should be leaving tomorrow- even If it ends up being in 2 boxes =p
P.S.- Santee....Seriously, can we just agree that you'll believe that my 2 yr old did most of the wrapping?....well, at least you'll have something to rip apart....regardless of it's lack of beauty. =p

  


  Could these be coming to you?! COULD THEY?!?! P.S.- missing 3 items...I forgot one till just now and the other 2 I can't show because it would be too big a tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




i love Japanese candy and marble soda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Pick me pick me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   j/k i hope you SS loves everything and your wrapping skills are awesome!


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i love Japanese candy and marble soda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Pick me pick me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   j/k i hope you SS loves everything and *your wrapping skills are awesome!*
I assure you, the picture is making my wrapping look a BAZILLION times better! lol. (Plus I tried to hide the...rough parts.)

There's some things (one item in particular) that NEEDS to have it's hollow-y protective casing thingy....so I had to wrap over it, and it was, ....well, a disaster lol. I'm sure my girl won't mind, hell, she'll probably laugh at how awful it is!

Now, you give me a nice, square solid box- I can wrap that to the heavens! lol.

Also- I'm out of tape now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm loving the pictures of the wrapped gifts because I keep thinking ohhh is that one mine ohh maybe that one is for me   it is getting me more excited every day!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My turn to whine!  Ugh, I woke up this morning, got ready for work, requested that the eighteen-pound cat get off my back, and lost my voice.  All day, I thought it was allergies -- and then I got on the bus at the end of the day to come home and got *slammed* with congestion and sneezing.  Strangely, pretty much the moment I walked in the door of my apartment, my voice returned.  I really hope that the copious amounts of apple juice and tea I will be drinking tonight flush the cooties out.  We have our annual departmental holiday luncheon at Morton's tomorrow!  Free expensive food and booze!  I do *not* want to miss that!  (On the up side, if I call in sick, there's no way I will be doubted:  I've *maxed out* my sick time accumulation because I practically never get sick.  I took *one* day more than a year ago.  It's gone past an office joke that I don't get sick to just a fact of life.) This is the sort of shit I deal with when it comes to MC Large Barge, aka Oscar, aka the aforementioned eighteen-pound cat:




I AM STANDING UP. HE LAUNCHED HIMSELF AT ME FROM THE FLOOR. HE DOES THIS MULTIPLE TIMES A DAY. I HAVE LEARNED HIW TO FOLD LAUNDRY AND DO DISHES WITH HIM DRAPED ACROSS MY NECK BECAUSE I AM UNABLE TO DISLODGE HIM. HE IS EVIL.
Hope you feel better soon!  Love the pic.


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 14, 2013)

Dun dun dunnnnn! Here is my Santees gift!!! I somehow managed to cram everything into the box I had. I hope everything makes it alright! I'm so excited for her to get it. This whole experience was just so much fun. I very much look forward to her reaction when she opens it. Hopefully she will wait until Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I won't be upset if she tears away at everything hehe


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 14, 2013)

> I'm loving the pictures of the wrapped gifts because I keep thinking ohhh is that one mine ohh maybe that one is for meÂ Â  it is getting me more excited every day!!!!


 Me too! Then when I see someone else receive the gifts I've seen before they were sent I'm like aww it's not mine... But that means mine is still somewhere and someone out there is thinking about me! That's really such a nice feeling


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

> I'm 500% hooked on the face masks. Â And now I love this deoderant. Â And snowcake smells like heaven. Â I did hear that they're discontinuing some beloved items- Creme Anglaise, and one of the soaps.. I can't remember which one though D:


 So, whenever I bring myself to go up to Salt Lake City again- I'm for suresies getting a mask I love masks. (I think I have the cupcake one on my list? Lol. ) And- here's a confession- I have a weird relationship with my deodorant. Like- I don't even stink/sweat bad or anything...but I MUST have it on at all times. The second I wake up, immediately after showers, sometimes the middle of the day- and before bed. It's like, a security blanket lol. When the husband noticed how weird I was about it, he made it a point to convert me to natural stuff- which I wasn't opposed to. So there's a lush deodorant? Going on my real life list immediately! Lol. P.s. if you're addicted to deodorant- please confess so I feel like less of a freak lol.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Guyyyyys...I'm dying a slow and miserable death over here





Today I woke up with a *slight* pain in one of my front teeth (bicuspid), which, at first I thought was really no big deal, because I've had a root canal AND crown done on that exact tooth five years ago...fast forward to 11PM tonight and I am literally crying (which is very unusual for me- I can take LOTS of pain), but this is monumental...

The worst part is my dentist (and my dental *insurance* are all overseas...(I've lived part time in the US part time in Beirut for the past five years) so...first thing in the morning, I'm throwing myself into the first endodontist office I can find





Has anyone else had problems like this with a tooth that's already had a root canal and been crowned?? I seriously can't even touch it....owwwwcchh




Tooth pain is the absolute worse, hope you are able to get some relief.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Animezing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that everybody did a fantastic job as Santas &amp; no one should feel lousy. Actually, my favorite gifts were not the ones with a high price tag, but the homemade ones. I'm not crafty



and seeing everybody's reveal has inspired me to get in touch with my creative side. Right now I'm trying to make my own Anime themed Z palette (wish me luck, I need it).



 would love to see the results!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry for being OT, Director! I was just hoping someone could contribute who's been through this before because I ALREADY had a root canal and a crown on this tooth..I am taking some pain meds to hold me over until Monday because I can't get seen util then





I really hope you feel better, Tiffany. I've been having some issues with my teeth as well. I went to the dentist twice this week, have to get my wisdom teeth removed in January and need fillings in February.


It's unfortunate that all of this is happening to you right before Christmas and I really hope your pain mess help. *hugs* Sorry to hear that had mine taken out yesterday. I hope I am ok to enjoy Christmas dinner or we hare having another Christmas in January.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 14, 2013)

Alright. I wrapped my SS Nails gift last night, and my SS Regular gift tonight. I decided that I hate wrapping unusually shaped nail polish bottles. Ugh. Haha. Too much wrapping. But, hopefully my SS's enjoy the effort, when they receive them. I am looking forward to mailing them tomorrow morning. Err, in a few hours. I can't believe how late it is right now. My SS gift arrived this morning. I promised myself I wouldn't open it, until after I got my SS gifts wrapped and done tonight. I haven't even cut open the box yet. Patience! At this point, I think it's going to have to wait until tomorrow. I am too tired and afraid all the paper rattling would wake up the pups and/or my boyfriend. My dogs seem to think every package is for them, since their monthly BarkBox sub and other treats come in the mail. I am not sure who my SS is yet, but thank you already! It's fun knowing it's waiting to be opened very soon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So, whenever I bring myself to go up to Salt Lake City again- I'm for suresies getting a mask I love masks. (I think I have the cupcake one on my list? Lol. )

And- here's a confession- I have a weird relationship with my deodorant. Like- I don't even stink/sweat bad or anything...but I MUST have it on at all times. The second I wake up, immediately after showers, sometimes the middle of the day- and before bed. It's like, a security blanket lol. When the husband noticed how weird I was about it, he made it a point to convert me to natural stuff- which I wasn't opposed to. So there's a lush deodorant? Going on my real life list immediately! Lol.

P.s. if you're addicted to deodorant- please confess so I feel like less of a freak lol.

Oooh girl.  Look at the Coconut one and um, the bar that's half white and half blue.  The bar that's all white smells like patchouli, which is fine, except for I don't really feel like smelling like patchouli.  The Coconut one is a powder, a white powder, and you just put a little into your hands and then rub it into your armpits.  It sounds weird, but it absolutely works.  I wore it with a shirt today that is notoriously sweaty (a running shirt- nylon) and it was fine.  It smells clean, and kind of coconutty but not overpoweringly.  The powder can be messy though, but it rubs out of anything almost instantly, unlike normal white stick deodorant.  And, best of all, it's natural, and aluminum free!

ETA: I haven't tried the cupcake one, but I have BB Seaweed and one of the rose tabs to drop in hot water to open your pores- I cut it into four pieces and it's SO NICE.  And then it works as toner afterwards!  &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

> Oooh girl. Â Look at the Coconut one and um, the bar that's half white and half blue. Â The bar that's all white smells like patchouli, which is fine, except for I don't really feel like smelling like patchouli. Â The Coconut one is a powder, a white powder, and you just put a little into your hands and then rub it into your armpits. Â It sounds weird, but it absolutely works. Â I wore it with a shirt today that is notoriously sweaty (a running shirt- nylon) and it was fine. Â It smells clean, and kind of coconutty but not overpoweringly. Â The powder can be messy though, but it rubs out of anything almost instantly, unlike normal white stick deodorant. Â And, best of all, it's natural, and aluminum free! ETA: I haven't tried the cupcake one, but I have BB Seaweed and one of the rose tabs to drop in hot water to open your pores- I cut it into four pieces and it's SO NICE. Â And then it works as toner afterwards! Â &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


 I need to make a friend who works there. Lol. I NEED IT ALL.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  can we all just celebrate how i finished my last final last night?! it took 3.5 hrs. Tuesday's took ~4. Not bad! 

















now, time to be at my student-receptionist job for the next 9 hours!
Congrats!


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 14, 2013)

I always wake up to the thought of my SS box waiting outside our door. Most of the time, I see it in my dreams. LOL. Too much thinking, ei?

My in-laws will be spending the week here next week and most likely me and hubby will be busy taking them anywhere before they fly to NorCal. Should my SS box arrive prior to that, I hope it's okay with my SS for me to open my presents after Christmas day. We will be traveling NorCal a few days before Christmas and be back home a couple of days after.

On the other hand, I am sooo anxious if my SS recipient already received hers yet. The tracking says delivered and I am worried if it did get into the right hands. The tracking was crazy being scanned as out for delivery then two hours after it was in another zip being processed. USPS' system is getting sooo wonky lately.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my package is ready to go out tomorrow  I'm super excited  I can't wait for my girl to get it i hope she loves it



Spoiler








 Nice, love the paper!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She's not my secret santee but we had planned a swap awhile back and I thought I'd share her wrapped presents. She only knows one of the things she's getting; the item we are swapping, the rest is all a surprise!!!

Wrapped pretties for my NOT SO SECRET SANTA Swap with @yousoldtheworld

Ahhhh I've tried to upload this picture like 10 times!! Why!!!??Why won't you work?!





Ok. Let's try this again!!




So pretty! In love with the polka dot paper.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I need to make a friend who works there. Lol. I NEED IT ALL.

Right?  It's my new problem.. I absolutely cannot go in there anymore!  I will, however, be going the day after Christmas.  You can bet your $$ on that!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh!  You guys!  I love Friday the 13th.  It turns out what I thought was an allergy incident was actually the beginnings of a cold.  I'm just congested/drippy/sneezy/floaty-feeling, so I didn't feel crappy enough to stay home from work (I *do* feel crappy enough to stay home sitting on my couch -- instead of grocery/present shopping or cleaning -- all weekend drinking tea, eating chips, and watching _Parks and Rec_ on Netflix.  For some reason, chips are pretty much the only thing I can bring myself to eat when I'm sick, and I only watch _Parks and Rec_ when I'm sick).  I have to feel *really* bad in order for me to be able to justify staying home from work, especially since it was the annual luncheon day (free food *and* the bigwig flies up from the Bay Area for this, so it would look bad if I stayed home, so I went to work.  The morning was just the typical morning (with extra Kleenex and restroom runs to blow my nose), then we went downstairs for lunch.  AND THEN!  I won a fourth quarter Award for Excellence!  And the bigwig was there to see it!  I had *no clue* this was coming.  I assumed that I specifically would *not* get it because I just never get things like that.  I can tell from the nomination text that it was my boss because it was precisely what she put in my annual review (and one of the reasons given was my perfect attendance record -- and I was in fact there on a day where I felt kind of crappy but not sick enough to stay home).  But the most awesome part and my main reason for posting:  There's a $100 Visa gift card involved!  I'm thinking about using it for a small Sephora order just to make sure it works and then tucking it away for Emerald City Comic-Con (Espionage Cosmetics should have their nail wraps there, and I want many of their designs).

And then I came home to a stack of boxes on my stairs:  PopSugar, Birchbox, and Scratch nail wraps!  And the nail wraps box bonus item:  a Hammond's Candy Cane Crunch bar:  dark chocolate with peppermint bits!  The only thing in my mailbox -- where the bills usually go -- was a brochure from the city about composting and holiday garbage pickup schedule changes!  I love mail days like this.

(My previous Friday the 13th highlight:  March 2009, when a local theatre showed the second-to-last episode of _Battlestar Galactica_, and there was someone there who happened to be in town for her mom's birthday, so she and her family came to the theatre after dinner and a whole lot of wine.  It was a packed house, and you had to be there hours in advance in order to be able to get in, but I got in, and I got a fantastic seat.  The someone is named Katee Sackhoff.  We sang "Happy Birthday" to Starbuck's mom!)

(And now, hot shower and tea time.  I'm not doing anything that is any more strenuous than making tea tonight.  When I feel kind of icky and just hole up for the weekend, I can usually kick this sort of crap in the teeth.  Sometimes it just takes one evening to do the trick.  Fingers crossed that it works this time!)
Congrats on the award and the awesome mail day. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we should have a designated elf team -much like that list we had but ensure that people know who is an elf. Maybe I am just taking my elfly duties too seriously but i CRINGED when someone would post "I need an elf!" And someone replied "me me!" Because... Well, if you were trying to uncover the Santa mystery you could just go backwards and maybe figure it out - who needed an elf? Who replied? Who PMd you?



 I love being an elf!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think we should have a designated elf team -much like that list we had but ensure that people know who is an elf. Maybe I am just taking my elfly duties too seriously but i CRINGED when someone would post "I need an elf!" And someone replied "me me!" Because... Well, if you were trying to uncover the Santa mystery you could just go backwards and maybe figure it out - who needed an elf? Who replied? Who PMd you?
I think that is a good idea!  It would be neat if there could be some sort of designation in our profile thingie (whatever is to the left of what we post or the signature line).  Only downside to that is that when postin in other threads people might wonder why it says "Elf Extraordinare" or something like that

That would be so cool!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, on the real computer....here's a sneaky-peek at my Santee's goodies which should be leaving tomorrow- even If it ends up being in 2 boxes =p
P.S.- Santee....Seriously, can we just agree that you'll believe that my 2 yr old did most of the wrapping?....well, at least you'll have something to rip apart....regardless of it's lack of beauty. =p

  


  Could these be coming to you?! COULD THEY?!?! P.S.- missing 3 items...I forgot one till just now and the other 2 I can't show because it would be too big a tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Looks great and the candy looks delicious!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dun dun dunnnnn! Here is my Santees gift!!! I somehow managed to cram everything into the box I had. I hope everything makes it alright! I'm so excited for her to get it. This whole experience was just so much fun. I very much look forward to her reaction when she opens it. Hopefully she will wait until Christmas




but I won't be upset if she tears away at everything hehe 


Looks great!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 14, 2013)

When I Needed an elf, I sent a PM to an active member of this thread. I figured if you are active on here, you are likely to find being an elf fun! I then got to be an elf for one of my elves! Too much fun!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 14, 2013)

> Â I love being an elf!





> I think we should have a designated elf team -much like that list we had but ensure that people know who is an elf. Maybe I am just taking my elfly duties too seriously but i CRINGED when someone would post "I need an elf!" And someone replied "me me!" Because... Well, if you were trying to uncover the Santa mystery you could just go backwards and maybe figure it out - who needed an elf? Who replied? Who PMd you?


 The number of people who have quoted this passage, which essentially tells people to do just this and calls everyone's attention to it, is a bit more attention getting than one person posting a one-line message several pages back. IMO. Let's focus on the fun.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 14, 2013)

I just want to point out that not everyone on this thread wants to be an elf. I am big on surprises and being an elf ruins some of it for me. My request is for people to please, please use the elf list. Just because you don't mind, doesn't mean someone else won't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My turn to whine!  Ugh, I woke up this morning, got ready for work, requested that the eighteen-pound cat get off my back, and lost my voice.  All day, I thought it was allergies -- and then I got on the bus at the end of the day to come home and got *slammed* with congestion and sneezing.  Strangely, pretty much the moment I walked in the door of my apartment, my voice returned.  I really hope that the copious amounts of apple juice and tea I will be drinking tonight flush the cooties out.  We have our annual departmental holiday luncheon at Morton's tomorrow!  Free expensive food and booze!  I do *not* want to miss that!  (On the up side, if I call in sick, there's no way I will be doubted:  I've *maxed out* my sick time accumulation because I practically never get sick.  I took *one* day more than a year ago.  It's gone past an office joke that I don't get sick to just a fact of life.) This is the sort of shit I deal with when it comes to MC Large Barge, aka Oscar, aka the aforementioned eighteen-pound cat:




I AM STANDING UP. HE LAUNCHED HIMSELF AT ME FROM THE FLOOR. HE DOES THIS MULTIPLE TIMES A DAY. I HAVE LEARNED HIW TO FOLD LAUNDRY AND DO DISHES WITH HIM DRAPED ACROSS MY NECK BECAUSE I AM UNABLE TO DISLODGE HIM. HE IS EVIL.
He's sooooo cute! I wish my guy was more of a lap kitty, but he only wants to stand on me when he's in the process of dropping his soggy toy in my face.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone get any packages from their SS today? I want to see all the goodies and live vicariously through you! lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 14, 2013)

OMG!  I'm so excited.  I'm try to be a good little girl and hold out until Christmas to open my goodies but look at this wonderful, lovely secret pile of beauty!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!



!  Thank you Santee!!  I think I will still wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (though opening the box certainly makes it harder)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

I know, right?! My packages are delivered to work and I'm off today!

WHAT IF MY SS PACKAGE TRIED TO COME TO MAMA??


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 14, 2013)

> OMG! Â I'm so excited. Â I'm try to be a good little girl and hold out until Christmas to open my goodies but look at this wonderful, lovely secret pile of beauty!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!
> 
> ! Â Thank you Santee!! Â I think I will still wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â (though opening the box certainlyÂ makes it harder)


 Yay!!! So glad you like it! The sachet might not keep as well bc it had fresh pine in it so that one might be an early treat to open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you are so good and patient to wait for the rest!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay!!! So glad you like it! The sachet might not keep as well bc it had fresh pine in it so that one might be an early treat to open



you are so good and patient to wait for the rest!
Aw. thank you.  You are so lovely. I will check that one out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, right?! My packages are delivered to work and I'm off today!

WHAT IF MY SS PACKAGE TRIED TO COME TO MAMA??




We are supposed to have a "massive" storm today and I am hoping my mailman makes it before then. I don't even know if my girl sent it that way or not lol. And I am definitely NOT holding my breath for this "storm" and "inches of snow" because meteorologists are the most highly paid, subjective probability using dillweeds!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

So, I am kinda worried that my box was too stuffed and that things might get damaged in transit. I really hope that they don't, even though I would send replacements, I would still feel terrible.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 14, 2013)

My one last thing I was waiting for is now complete and I can wrap and ship today.  Yaaay! Although with snow it may be Monday.  I'll make sure to use an elf so my SS doesn't expire from anticipation


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My one last thing I was waiting for is now complete and I can wrap and ship today.  Yaaay! Although with snow it may be Monday.  I'll make sure to use an elf so my SS doesn't expire from anticipation

I really didn't expect it to snow this much!  Of course, everyone who has spent more than a few years here is like "THIS IS NOTHING" and I'm like "oh lordy.. please make it stop..."  part of me really wants to go to CVS to see if there's JUST ONE MORE THING that I need.. or if I should just.. stay home forever.


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

> I really didn't expect it to snow this much! Â Of course, everyone who has spent more than a few years here is like "THIS IS NOTHING" and I'm like "oh lordy.. please make it stop..." Â part of me really wants to go to CVS to see if there's JUST ONE MORE THING that I need.. or if I should just.. stay home forever.


 In my world, retail therapy cures all. Even snow. And if you get stuck in the snow, you'll have pretty things to look at/play with from the shopping =p


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2013)

> In my world, retail therapy cures all. Even snow. And if you get stuck in the snow, you'll have pretty things to look at/play with from the shopping =p


 Y'know what pisses me off? If I'm feeling crappy (for whatever reason. Overstressed at work, hit with the death plague, filled with rage because some as***** did something that really hurt me) and do online retail therapy, when I get those things, I flash back to how horrible I felt when I ordered it. I'm okay if I order something that *arrives* during a hell time, though, so if I order something on, say, a Wednesday when I feel fine that arrives on a particularly nasty Tuesday, it's all good.


----------



## DeSha (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my gifts for my Santee!! I hope I did a great job shopping for her!!





I keep trying to reach through my screen and grab the pretty packages, but my computer won't let me.  I think it's broken.  

You have a very lucky Santee!


Indeed she does and hey I should know, cuz I am her Santee!!!!! Thank you Jazbot, I wanna squeeze you long time!





I will soon post pics and all the fun stuff. Not sure if I am allowed to open them all, but I'm going to anyway. ROFLMAO. See ya on the reveal thread


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Indeed she does and hey I should now, cuz I am her Santee!!!!! Thank you Jazbot, I wanna squeeze you long time!





I will soon post pics and all the fun stuff. Not sure if I am allowed to open them all, but I'm going to anyway. ROFLMAO. See ya on the reveal thread




YAY! Ohhhhhhhh I want to be next, I am trying so hard to be patient! It IS NOT IN MY GENETIC MAKEUP!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In my world, retail therapy cures all. Even snow. And if you get stuck in the snow, you'll have pretty things to look at/play with from the shopping =p

True!  I just had someone come and look at my apartment (to be my third roommate) and found out that he has a housetrained husky mix!  Maybe I'll be getting a puppy to play with and live with but not actually own soon!  How great would that be!

I guess I'm going to get my stuff together though and go play at CVS- it's super gross outside!  But I need toilet paper and contact solution, and I could use a browse in the makeup section!


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A tier system may be a good idea. We'll revisit this idea in September.

I don't think it's necessarily  a good idea and a lot of people agree. People will probably feel excluded. In my opinion, it's nice having everyone participate together and see what everyone's giving/getting. If there were tiers it would end up like the box swaps, which people definitely feel excluded from (but tiers in that system make more sense).


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 14, 2013)

No SS gift for me yet! As soon as I got home I raced to my room to see what packages were waiting for me and I saw a priority mail box and was all like omg!!! But it wasn't it. It was my Fortune Cookie Soap order. Haha. I've been so patient and good and now it's killing me!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A tier system may be a good idea. We'll revisit this idea in September.

I don't think it's necessarily  a good idea and a lot of people agree. People will probably feel excluded. In my opinion, it's nice having everyone participate together and see what everyone's giving/getting. If there were tiers it would end up like the box swaps, which people definitely feel excluded from (but tiers in that system make more sense).


We'll revisit the topic in September. At this point in time there won't be a decision on that as I may not even be the one to host the SS exchange next year.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Guys! I haven't received my gift yet but I just got some amazing news! I MADE THE DEAN'S LIST!!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2013)

> Guys! I haven't received my gift yet but I just got some amazing news! I MADE THE DEAN'S LIST!!!!!


.Wonderful news, congrats!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys! I haven't received my gift yet but I just got some amazing news! I MADE THE DEAN'S LIST!!!!!
CONGRAAAATS!!!! it's a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys! I haven't received my gift yet but I just got some amazing news! I MADE THE DEAN'S LIST!!!!!



     Yayyy! Congrats!


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 14, 2013)

> Guys! I haven't received my gift yet but I just got some amazing news! I MADE THE DEAN'S LIST!!!!!


 Congratulations! That's awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


.Wonderful news, congrats!
Thank you! I wasn't expecting to get that news today. But apparently I have maintained a 4.0 for two semesters. I thought you were only notified at graduation.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *paralegalatl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was mailed...it doesn't have too far to go, so hopefully she will get it tomorrow or Monday.

P.S.: I addressed it as Secret Santa...I forgot to put anything in it when I taped it shut! 

Enjoy, giftee 




So... are you my SecretSanta?   Because Yay!!!    I am posting the reveal on the other thread but you are local to me and it's here!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



     Yayyy! Congrats! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Congratulations! That's awesome!





Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  CONGRAAAATS!!!! it's a wonderful accomplishment!





Thank you all so much!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 14, 2013)

Wooo! Some smart ladies on here!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wooo! Some smart ladies on here!
Right? I am very proud of all of the ladies here.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Mailman came and went... boohoooooo. Must be patient!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys! I haven't received my gift yet but I just got some amazing news! I MADE THE DEAN'S LIST!!!!!
Yay Elfie!  Woot, woot!  That's soo awesome!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay Elfie!  That's soo awesome!
Thank you!


----------



## paralegalatl (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So... are you my SecretSanta?   Because Yay!!!    I am posting the reveal on the other thread but you are local to me and it's here!!! 
Yup


----------



## lemony007 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys! I haven't received my gift yet but I just got some amazing news! I MADE THE DEAN'S LIST!!!!!
Congrats!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Indeed she does and hey I should know, cuz I am her Santee!!!!! Thank you Jazbot, I wanna squeeze you long time!




I will soon post pics and all the fun stuff. Not sure if I am allowed to open them all, but I'm going to anyway. ROFLMAO. See ya on the reveal thread



 


Yay congrats! Heading over to the reveal thread!!!  Must see all the pretties!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys! I haven't received my gift yet but I just got some amazing news! I MADE THE DEAN'S LIST!!!!!

That's so amazing!  Congratulations!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 14, 2013)

My little package for my SS has finally come together.  Sorta a rustic northpole nest of the penguin theme.


----------



## mckondik (Dec 14, 2013)

Got word from an elf!!! I'm so excited for next week!


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

Got the cutest little Xmas card (my husband was like, "your ss thingy is here!" And I was like..."no way, it's no supposed to be here yet..." It was a cute penguin card from my (still secret!) Santa that was adorably creepy and awkward- just like I like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She was letting me know my package would be coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> =D I'd post a pic if mobile weren't so stupid...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got the cutest little Xmas card (my husband was like, "your ss thingy is here!" And I was like..."no way, it's no supposed to be here yet..."
It was a cute penguin card from my (still secret!) Santa that was adorably creepy and awkward- just like I like it.




She was letting me know my package would be coming




=D
I'd post a pic if mobile weren't so stupid...
AWWWWW! I am so jealous. I retract the prior statement I made about wanting no elf or tracking info! I am getting so antsy and excited.... I am also a little nervous about my package possibly being stuck outside in the snow or cold. The low on Monday is supposed to be 1 degrees.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AWWWWW! I am so jealous. I retract the prior statement I made about wanting no elf or tracking info! I am getting so antsy and excited.... I am also a little nervous about my package possibly being stuck outside in the snow or cold. The low on Monday is supposed to be 1 degrees.
Me, too!! I need an elf...STAT!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me, too!! I need an elf...STAT!




I've been Elf'ing all DAY!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been Elf'ing all DAY!
No one has requested my Elf'ing services yet....which kind of makes me a sad santa lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 14, 2013)

Well, I was just notified that my SS package should arrive on Wednesday! I AM SO EXCITED!

Until tomorrow dolls, it is time for me to hibernate for the evening. The meteorologist might have been right after all. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2013)

Postman rang my doorbell and scared the crap out of me. I couldn't think of anything I was expecting annnnddd it was my replacement wristband for my Fitbit. But mad props to Fitbit CS my wristband broke the night before thanksgiving and they responded on thanksgiving with all the info they needed me to provide.There was no hemming or hawing about replacing it and I was expecting it in a few more weeks so....Fitbit, I'm spreading the love for you.


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 14, 2013)

> Postman rang my doorbell and scared the crap out of me. I couldn't think of anything I was expecting annnnddd it was my replacement wristband for my Fitbit. But mad props to Fitbit CS my wristband broke the night before thanksgiving and they responded on thanksgiving with all the info they needed me to provide.There was no hemming or hawing about replacing it and I was expecting it in a few more weeks so....Fitbit, I'm spreading the love for you.


 Thank you for posting this @tweakabell. I've been trying to figure out what brand to buy and now I'm sold on fitbit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 14, 2013)

> Thank you for posting this @tweakabell. I've been trying to figure out what brand to buy and now I'm sold on fitbit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My Plant Manager gave me an UP by Jawbone, when I took my job in April. Love it. But, I heard FitBit is great also.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm in love with the silent alarm lol it's my favorite feature I hope next year they upgrade the Force to be waterproof. Until then I'll keep my Flex. I bought hubby a One because he can't have the wristband working on engines. The jawbone was on my list but it was more than I wanted to pay considering I had never used a tracker.


----------



## morre22 (Dec 14, 2013)

YAY I got word from an amazing elf telling me when my package is scheduled to be delivered, I am ecstatic!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2013)

I will say though that the band breaking is a known issue. It only lasted 4 months for full disclosure. It does come with a large and small band so I was able to switch to the small when it broke but if you are on either end of the spectrum either very large or very small you could not do the same and you'd have to wait for your replacement. They all have their quirks though hubby's friend lost the cap that goes on his Jawbone. Definitely research and see what quirks you can live with lol.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you to all who filled up my inbox with elf requests!! I feel super loved, and I've totally enjoyed my evening of Elf'ing!





So much so, in fact,  that I've decided *very appropriately* to end my evening watching Elf! (iiiif I can locate it.)

Happy Saturday night from Louisiana, y'all!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you to all who filled up my inbox with elf requests!! I feel super loved, and I've totally enjoyed my evening of Elf'ing!





So much so, in fact,  that I've decided *very appropriately* to end my evening watching Elf! (iiiif I can locate it.)

Happy Saturday night from Louisiana, y'all!




Ha, Love it!  It is fun isn't it?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, Love it!  It is fun isn't it?
Elf'ing's the BEST! (Lol!)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My little package for my SS has finally come together.  Sorta a rustic northpole nest of the penguin theme.




Oooh..do I spy with my whittle eye some chocolate liquors?? Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh..do I spy with my whittle eye some chocolate liquors?? Mmmmmmmmmmmmm




Good eye! I didn't even see those.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good eye! I didn't even see those.
I've never tried them, but I want to sooo bad!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2013)

I haven't either.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 14, 2013)

I have the most posts! Why don't you people tell me to STFU?? I am both proud and embarrassed about my lack of life....


----------



## lovepink (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the most posts! Why don't you people tell me to STFU?? I am both proud and embarrassed about my lack of life....




Woo hoo!  No one tells you not to post because you post funny, informative and positive things!


----------



## morre22 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't either.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never tried them, but I want to sooo bad!!
They are good! But just a warning, something I found out when I was a teen; no matter how many you drink eat, they will not get you buzzed LOL


----------



## tulosai (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
They are good! But just a warning, something I found out when I was a teen; no matter how many you drink eat, they will not get you buzzed LOL
Truth lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

It won't quote you properly but TY @lovepink you made my night (and made me blush but that's not hard).


----------



## lovepink (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It won't quote you properly but TY @lovepink you made my night (and made me blush but that's not hard).
Aww, I am glad!  I was going to say it is because we speak your language (meaning we understand you) but couldn't fully articulate that!  But we get you, and love you and appreciate all the information you share and commentary!  So keep up the good work!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
True!  I just had someone come and look at my apartment (to be my third roommate) and found out that he has a housetrained husky mix!  Maybe I'll be getting a puppy to play with and live with but not actually own soon!  How great would that be!

I guess I'm going to get my stuff together though and go play at CVS- it's super gross outside!  But I need toilet paper and contact solution, and I could use a browse in the makeup section! 





That's the absolute best way to have a puppy I want one desperately but we can't have one in our apartment right now, but puppies you can play with and give back are awesome


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats everyone who's finishing up school and KellyKaye for the dean's list! That's awesome and well deserved I'm sure.  

I've been a slacker tonight, I was supposed to go to a white elephant party but ended up canceling and soaking in the tub instead with my new peppermint bath goodies from my Santa. 

I went out in the snow to do some pottery earlier, Chicago got something like 4 inches, which isn't that much but it's just so sloppy and gross. Eww! @Elizabethrose I'm with you - Staying home is really the better option


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't either.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh..do I spy with my whittle eye some chocolate liquors?? Mmmmmmmmmmmmm






They are declicious and make the best tree ornaments! I got these at Costco in a box of 8 flavors. I've been popping a few into everyone's gifts.  

I bite the top off and slowly sip out the content, hmmm... and I don't know if it's genetics but munching on 5 of these gives me a teeny buzz me.  But so does 2 sips of wine or 1/4 of a beer, really!  Getting drunk on these is definetly a chllenge, but if you've got a mellow buzz going, these maintain the mellow nicely.  

@twakable, since one can't get drunk with these, do you think I could sneak a handful to AFG in care package?  I so want to but it's alchohol...  BTW, thanks for tip, I went to Kroean grocery store and picked-up a box of the Shin noodles in bowls and some miso-paste mackerl to go with it.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm sure they'd love it if you tried lol. They always request alcohol lol. Because of the low content I'm sure it would be fine. You're not supposed to send pork but I just sent bacon, so I'm not exactly a stickler for the rules. I'm probably not the person to ask. If I can get away with it they deserve what I can send lmao.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure they'd love it if you tried lol. They always request alcohol lol. Because of the low content I'm sure it would be fine. You're not supposed to send pork but I just sent bacon, so I'm not exactly a stickler for the rules. I'm probably not the person to ask. If I can get away with it they deserve what I can send lmao.

Hey, think I shopped around and got the right answer!  In they go!  Am sooooo excited now.  Will go get MORE!  How do you send bacon?


----------



## missemiee (Dec 15, 2013)

Agreed! I'm entertained by all of you lovely ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

The Oscar Meyer pre-cooked bacon is shelf stable until the inner pack is opened then it needs to be refrigerated. So it needs to be eaten in one sitting but in a group of guys that's not hard



Walgreens also sells bacon jerky.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Oscar Meyer pre-cooked bacon is shelf stable until the inner pack is opened then it needs to be refrigerated. So it needs to be eaten in one sitting but in a group of guys that's not hard



Walgreens also sells bacon jerky.
Lardy, the Walgreen stuff got great reveiws!  What do you think of popcorn?


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

I would make sure that your people have access to a microwave Hubby says that someone in the Hangar bought the one they have. He says that he thinks every Hangar has one and that they share when someone asks to use it but I'm not sure how much access anyone has to what. If microwave is confirmed, popcorn sounds awesome also thin enough to get a lot on a box.Good idea I'll ask hubby if he wants some in the next box.

On a related note due to company switches he might be coming home in Jan for a lil while before starting training at a new company. Less pay but he'll be home more and he'll be training on UAV's so he's excited about that


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would make sure that your people have access to a microwave Hubby says that someone in the Hangar bought the one they have. He says that he thinks every Hangar has one and that they share when someone asks to use it but I'm not sure how much access anyone has to what. If microwave is confirmed, popcorn sounds awesome also thin enough to get a lot on a box.Good idea I'll ask hubby if he wants some in the next box.

On a related note due to company switches he might be coming home in Jan for a lil while before starting training at a new company. Less pay but he'll be home more and he'll be training on UAV's so he's excited about that





Congrats on having your hubby home more, and congrats on the new company and position - new beginnings are always exciting and full of possibilities! 

As for the microwave popcorn - I got a pack of the bacon ones from a (now defunct) Goodies Box earlier this year - it stunk up the entire floor of my office building with the intense smell of liquid smoke and baco-bits. Beware!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats on having your hubby home more, and congrats on the new company and position - new beginnings are always exciting and full of possibilities! 

As for the microwave popcorn - I got a pack of the bacon ones from a (now defunct) Goodies Box earlier this year - it stunk up the entire floor of my office building with the intense smell of liquid smoke and baco-bits. Beware! 
OMGoodness, that made me cringe and LOL. I can't imagine!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 15, 2013)

Lol. I bought my husband bacon flavored microwave popcorn a couple years ago from Urban Outfitters. I didn't try it but he didn't like it and he LOVES bacon! He said it was really salty and not in a good salty popcorn way. I bought a box of three, he ate the one bag and I'm pretty sure we still have the two other bags shoved in the back of the pantry somewhere. Ewww.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol. I bought my husband bacon flavored microwave popcorn a couple years ago from Urban Outfitters. I didn't try it but he didn't like it and he LOVES bacon! He said it was really salty and not in a good salty popcorn way.

I bought a box of three, he ate the one bag and I'm pretty sure we still have the two other bags shoved in the back of the pantry somewhere. Ewww.
I worry for companies if hubby won't finish something off, I'm like "If he won't eat it, who does?!?!".


----------



## missemiee (Dec 15, 2013)

My quotes aren't working!! Bahhh! Lol but yes! He eats everything, things most people think are disgusting like gizzards (omg gross!! ) but yet bacon popcorn is where he draws the line! I agree, it doesn't bode well for those companies who probably assume my husband and his love for gross food is their target market.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG!  I'm so excited.  I'm try to be a good little girl and hold out until Christmas to open my goodies but look at this wonderful, lovely secret pile of beauty!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!



!  Thank you Santee!!  I think I will still wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (though opening the box certainly makes it harder)
That's a lot of will power  I don't think I would be able to wait after the box was already open.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys! I haven't received my gift yet but I just got some amazing news! I MADE THE DEAN'S LIST!!!!!
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My little package for my SS has finally come together.  Sorta a rustic northpole nest of the penguin theme.




Looks great!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ha, Love it!  It is fun isn't it?
Elf'ing's the BEST! (Lol!)


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good eye! I didn't even see those.
I've never tried them, but I want to sooo bad!!

Those are delicious specially when they are cold.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 15, 2013)

So, the meteorologist was right. There is now an entire foot of snow on the ground AND its still snowing! It's a flippin winter wonderland. I've decided that I will sit inside and eat the four main food groups; candy, candy canes, candy corns and syrup. Contact me if you need and elf business handled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

> They are good! But just a warning, something I found out when I was a teen; no matter how many you drink eat, they will not get you buzzed LOL


 Lmao! Dually noted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 15, 2013)

Now I really want some chocolate filled with brandy! Those are my favorite. Next time I'm at the commissary I'm stocking up. Also, this cold weather has not helped my hankering for vodka. I need something to keep my belly warm.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

> So, the meteorologist was right. There is now an entire foot of snow on the ground AND its still snowing! It's a flippin winter wonderland. I've decided that I will sit inside and eat the four main food groups; candy, candy canes, candy corns and syrup. Contact me if you need and elf business handled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Uhmmm...you need to fit candy cane liquor into that equation!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 15, 2013)

> Uhmmm...you need to fit candy cane liquor into that equation!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahahaha! That's for naughty elves, I never said I was a nice one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

WAHOO! I just found out that my SS package will be here on Wednesday!!!!!!!! :yesss:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 15, 2013)

> WAHOO! I just found out that my SS package will be here on Wednesday!!!!!!!! :yesss:


 You're welcome!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

> You're welcome!


Between my Elf'ing duties yesterday, and my own lovely SS Elf today, it seems Wednesday is going to be magical for many of us on this thread!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 15, 2013)

> Between my Elf'ing duties yesterday, and my own lovely SS Elf today, it seems Wednesday is going to be magical for many of us on this thread!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm telling ya, Wednesday is going to be necessary for my existence.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 15, 2013)

All this talk about liquor filled chocolates is making me think they might be a necessary purchase. I haven't had any in years. In SS news, my package should be here Tuesday! So excited.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in love with the silent alarm lol it's my favorite feature I hope next year they upgrade the Force to be waterproof. Until then I'll keep my Flex. I bought hubby a One because he can't have the wristband working on engines. The jawbone was on my list but it was more than I wanted to pay considering I had never used a tracker.
I had the flex for approximately 8 days before I had an absolutely crazy day at work, stopped and got gas on the way home and it must've fallen off. I was just so exhausted and out of it I didn't realize it until I was home. I was so heartbroken. I feel like that is why I can't have nice things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh no! when hubby came home in Oct/Nov his fell off while we were getting things out of storage. Thankfully he found it in the storage unit but not until we had retraced every other place we'd been that night.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, the meteorologist was right. There is now an entire foot of snow on the ground AND its still snowing! It's a flippin winter wonderland. I've decided that I will sit inside and eat the four main food groups; candy, candy canes, candy corns and syrup. Contact me if you need and elf business handled.




Aw I am sort of jealous.  We've gotten some snow here not but nothing to really speak of (I'm from Chicago soooooo). I was able to work from home last Tuesday because of the snow though so I can't really complain...


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 15, 2013)

> So, the meteorologist was right. There is now an entire foot of snow on the ground AND its still snowing! It's a flippin winter wonderland. I've decided that I will sit inside and eat the four main food groups; candy, candy canes, candy corns and syrup. Contact me if you need and elf business handled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm so jealous! Last time my town was supposed to get snow, we got ice. Lol


----------



## gemstone (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a message for my elf!  I have a different address for them if they plan to send my gift out this coming friday or later!  I will be at my parents house from 12/22-12/27, and If it gets delivered those days, I am afraid it will get stolen :|


----------



## tgooberbutt (Dec 15, 2013)

Got an elf message, and sooooooo excited!

I was trying to be all nonchalant and hoping to forgot about expecting it so it would be like a surprise....like finding a $20 in the pocket of a pair of jeans you haven't worn in a while. Alas, fail...I keep stocking this forum and the reveal forum because it's so awesome that people who have not met each other offline have been so thoughtful and generous. I makes me smile. Aaaannnnd....also because I'm hoping to see my santee post any day now!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I worry for companies if hubby won't finish something off, I'm like "If he won't eat it, who does?!?!".

 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My quotes aren't working!! Bahhh!

Lol but yes! He eats everything, things most people think are disgusting like gizzards (omg gross!! ) but yet bacon popcorn is where he draws the line! I agree, it doesn't bode well for those companies who probably assume my husband and his love for gross food is their target market.

Both our hubbies should be on the testing/tasting panel for new products!  "HE didn't like it, NO GO, next...."

edit, I mean your hubbies, I don't have one yet 



...

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would make sure that your people have access to a microwave Hubby says that someone in the Hangar bought the one they have. He says that he thinks every Hangar has one and that they share when someone asks to use it but I'm not sure how much access anyone has to what. If microwave is confirmed, popcorn sounds awesome also thin enough to get a lot on a box.Good idea I'll ask hubby if he wants some in the next box.

On a related note due to company switches he might be coming home in Jan for a lil while before starting training at a new company. Less pay but he'll be home more and he'll be training on UAV's so he's excited about that




Thanks, I think they do.  Am glad you might get to spend more time with him.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now I really want some chocolate filled with brandy! Those are my favorite. Next time I'm at the commissary I'm stocking up.

Also, this cold weather has not helped my hankering for vodka. I need something to keep my belly warm.

They came out before T-Day at Costco and I was like, why eat anyother chocoalte when these are around!  Vodka IS one of the flavors and as JC said, you can stick them in the freezer... runs to stick handful in said freezer...





Ex-beau (this one from San Francisco) came to visit and I handed him a boxful he was like "Awe I LOVE you!  We used to hang these on the Christmsa trees!"  Then we booked tickets to the Book of Mormons (which currently, is very very much out of my budget) for the evening and I pretty much had a 5-star experience of NY for the week... where I lived.   No hanky panky though, whats so ever, just 2 friends, it was ver generous and sweet of him, you know just because of the liquors, okay not really but they are almost THAT good!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would make sure that your people have access to a microwave Hubby says that someone in the Hangar bought the one they have. He says that he thinks every Hangar has one and that they share when someone asks to use it but I'm not sure how much access anyone has to what. If microwave is confirmed, popcorn sounds awesome also thin enough to get a lot on a box.Good idea I'll ask hubby if he wants some in the next box.

On a related note due to company switches he might be coming home in Jan for a lil while before starting training at a new company. Less pay but he'll be home more and he'll be training on UAV's so he's excited about that




Congrats on having the hubby come home and the new job!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is a video that made me think of you guys:


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 15, 2013)

> Here is a video that made me think of you guys:


 Hahaha!!!! There are a couple of those that hit close to home.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 15, 2013)

i miss all of you already 



 i dont want christmas season to end.


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 15, 2013)

I just finished wrapping all of the items for my Secret Santa and I've got to admit that I'm feeling a bit sad that this is coming to an end. Perhaps we can re-visit the idea of a February (or even a quarterly) gift exchange?


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on having the hubby come home and the new job!


Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Both our hubbies should be on the testing/tasting panel for new products!  "HE didn't like it, NO GO, next...."

edit, I mean your hubbies, I don't have one yet 



...

Thanks, I think they do.  Am glad you might get to spend more time with him.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats on having your hubby home more, and congrats on the new company and position - new beginnings are always exciting and full of possibilities! 

As for the microwave popcorn - I got a pack of the bacon ones from a (now defunct) Goodies Box earlier this year - it stunk up the entire floor of my office building with the intense smell of liquid smoke and baco-bits. Beware! 

Thanks guys. I'm definitely excited for more time home but also equally annoyed that the company that is taking over the current contract determined that in 6 weeks hubby will not be qualified for the same job he is doing now (better than his colleagues I might add). It would have been nice for the company to buy his contract because they pay well but I can't make them take him. The new company is approx 5 months gone/ 2 months home and the paid training is pretty awesome. It seems to be an opportunity that won't be available in a few years (the people with the experience the company wants are all still enlisted personnel, so they have to train people now but in a few years training will probably no longer be provided because qualified applicants will be available) so I'm hoping a gamble of more training and more time home for less pay turns out ok in the long run.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just finished wrapping all of the items for my Secret Santa and I've got to admit that I'm feeling a bit sad that this is coming to an end. Perhaps we can re-visit the idea of a February (or even a quarterly) gift exchange?  



 
I agree!  Maybe we can do a mini exchange in march, june, and september and then keep the big one in December.  The first three can be seasonal, spring summer and fall, and can have a lower price limit ($15?) so we aren't going too crazy all year.

Clearly, I have thought a lot about this.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 15, 2013)

I love this idea!



> I agree! Â Maybe we can do a mini exchange in march, june, and september and then keep the big one in December. Â The first three can be seasonal, spring summer and fall, and can have a lower price limit ($15?) so we aren't going too crazy all year. Clearly, I have thought a lot about this.


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 15, 2013)

> I agree! Â Maybe we can do a mini exchange in march, june, and september and then keep the big one in December. Â The first three can be seasonal, spring summer and fall, and can have a lower price limit ($15?) so we aren't going too crazy all year. Clearly, I have thought a lot about this.


 This is such a great idea! Count me in!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 15, 2013)

@Dayo Steph IT'S BEEN SO COLD in Chi this the past two days.  I quit?  Also, I'm super excited about puppy.  But I dunno how to puppy proof my apartment?  Any tips?  Things I wouldn't normally think of?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 15, 2013)

I fell over while walking through snow TWICE today. TWICE! What am I, a kindergartener?!? I was gonna have an impromptu Chicago day yesterday, looked at the metro schedule, looked at the weather, and decided staying home and shopping here was better lol



> @Dayo Steph Â IT'S BEEN SO COLD in Chi this the past two days. Â I quit? Â Also, I'm super excited about puppy. Â But I dunno how to puppy proof my apartment? Â Any tips? Â Things I wouldn't normally think of?


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I fell over while walking through snow TWICE today. TWICE! What am I, a kindergartener?!? I was gonna have an impromptu Chicago day yesterday, looked at the metro schedule, looked at the weather, and decided staying home and shopping here was better lol

Bahahaha yeah yesterday would have been a terrible Chicago day.  I stayed at home until I went to a Christmas party and then on my way home I was like "Dear L, take me home" and then I was like "F this S.  It's cold.  WHERE ARE THE CABS"


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2013)

There was a discussion of having a Secret Admirer exchange for V-Day!

Today, I did a whole lot of nothing.  I made some Crispix mix and a lot of beverages (tea, decaf tea, herbal tea, decaf green tea, and Propel).  I'm trying to flood the cooties out of my system.  I also watched a good chunk of the first season of _The X-Files_.  I had completely forgotten the styles -- clothing, hair, and makeup -- of the time.  Yikes.  They had *all* of the shoulder pads.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was a discussion of having a Secret Admirer exchange for V-Day!

Today, I did a whole lot of nothing.  I made some Crispix mix and a lot of beverages (tea, decaf tea, herbal tea, decaf green tea, and Propel).  I'm trying to flood the cooties out of my system.  I also watched a good chunk of the first season of _The X-Files_.  I had completely forgotten the styles -- clothing, hair, and makeup -- of the time.  Yikes.  They had *all* of the shoulder pads.  
Hahaha, shoulder pads. ECK! And I love the ideo of a Secret Admirer exchange!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was a discussion of having a Secret Admirer exchange for V-Day!

Today, I did a whole lot of nothing.  I made some Crispix mix and a lot of beverages (tea, decaf tea, herbal tea, decaf green tea, and Propel).  I'm trying to flood the cooties out of my system.  I also watched a good chunk of the first season of _The X-Files_.  I had completely forgotten the styles -- clothing, hair, and makeup -- of the time.  Yikes.  They had *all* of the shoulder pads.  
This is one of my favorite parts about the early seasons of Buffy.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Dayo Steph IT'S BEEN SO COLD in Chi this the past two days.  I quit?  Also, I'm super excited about puppy.  But I dunno how to puppy proof my apartment?  Any tips?  Things I wouldn't normally think of?
I know!!!! We went shopping today, and froze our toes. But we warmed up out at Movieco - first time i've been there, what a gorgeous theater. Nice to sit in seats that aren't totally cramped.  

Puppy proofing 101 - make sure all cords, cables, etc, are wrapped together and out of nose reach.  If there are inquisitive noses that get into cupboards, get kid proof locks.  A lot of it depends on whether or not you have a chewer.  Anything that looks like a toy - stuffed animals etc, keep out of reach until you know he won't go for them.

For safety's sake I'd keep all shoes out of reach until you know, and definitely make sure that anything edible is above nose height on hind legs.  I made the mistake once of having an emergency box of canned goods in my front room. My parents Bischon came to visit, and discovered the jar of unsweetened cocoa powder. It was in a cardboard box, in a tin, unopened. 

One trip to the vet for a stomach pump and charcoal purge later, he's fortunately fine, but it was traumatic for all involved.  We had a lab that ate the stuffing out of my childhood stuffed tiger, and another lab that liked to eat the middles out of aluminum pop cans. We found the top and bottom...but no idea how he processed the center.  

Also - if he's tall enough, make sure breakables aren't at tail swipe height  Honestly treat young dogs like you would a 2 year old  But sooo cute!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 16, 2013)

Got everything wrapped - behind the spoiler is the wrapped pic, and also a quick pic of the makeup brush holder.   I learned some things making it on how to do them better next time, but I hope my SS likes it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had to swap out boxes, this will go into the mail tomorrow morning to be rushed to my SS!. 



Spoiler



 



Textured and combo wheelthrown/handbuilt makeupbrush holder. Next time I'd add stops on the bottom, but I tested it and it still works


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I fell over while walking through snow TWICE today. TWICE! What am I, a kindergartener?!? I was gonna have an impromptu Chicago day yesterday, looked at the metro schedule, looked at the weather, and decided staying home and shopping here was better lol

If you do decide to come down, shoot me a PM, would love to hang out - we can talk your potential employer and find all the pretty makeup


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 16, 2013)

@Dayo Steph @usofjessamerica ooh pick me I want to join too!!

I don't generally venture all the way to Rosemont- kind of a haul without a car... AMC River East and I are bffs.  I want one of those brush holders- it look amazing.  And I'll move all edible things/things to chew on out of the way.. this will be exciting.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 16, 2013)

Mailing my gift out tomorrow and I"m in need of an elf, is there a list someone can post of those who agreed to elfing duties?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Dayo Steph @usofjessamerica ooh pick me I want to join too!!

I don't generally venture all the way to Rosemont- kind of a haul without a car... AMC River East and I are bffs.  I want one of those brush holders- it look amazing.  And I'll move all edible things/things to chew on out of the way.. this will be exciting.
Yaay! That would be so fun.  I don't typically head to Rosemont either, but the boy wanted to go to the new mall (again! Aaaaagh!) to look at shoes. I swear he's more of a diva that I ever could be (but he does look damn good in them, so I really can't complain).   We alternate between River East, and the Skokie AMC.  

Glad you liked the brush holder! I will have to try it again. Any preferences in colors? I may make a whole bunch and stick them up in my etsy.  I would add little stoppers at the bottom this time though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Man...I caught a really nasty plague out of nowhere and have spent the last 20 hours or so sleeping and cradling my sprite and pepto bismol... I feel so disoriented! But my santee is supposed to get her gift today and I'm just really excited about that!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man...I caught a really nasty plague out of nowhere and have spent the last 20 hours or so sleeping and cradling my sprite and pepto bismol... I feel so disoriented! But my santee is supposed to get her gift today and I'm just really excited about that!
Oh no! I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 16, 2013)

Feel better! Drink some mint tea or have some ginger!



> Man...I caught a really nasty plague out of nowhere and have spent the last 20 hours or so sleeping and cradling my sprite and pepto bismol...Â IÂ feel so disoriented! But my santee is supposed to get her gift today and I'm just really excited about that!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Feel better! Drink some mint tea or have some ginger! Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Man...I caught a really nasty plague out of nowhere and have spent the last 20 hours or so sleeping and cradling my sprite and pepto bismol... I feel so disoriented! But my santee is supposed to get her gift today and I'm just really excited about that!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man...I caught a really nasty plague out of nowhere and have spent the last 20 hours or so sleeping and cradling my sprite and pepto bismol... I feel so disoriented! But my santee is supposed to get her gift today and I'm just really excited about that!
Oh no! I hope you start feeling better soon!


Thanks! I already feel better than I had been feeling, at least I haven't reenacted The Exorcist in several hours now...

Jess, mint tea is generally my cure all! I haven't made any yet because the idea of being uprignt and doing something so simple as making tea felt way out of my reach...I think I'll attempt that now. Peppermint has magical powers...


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

> Got everything wrapped - behind the spoiler is the wrapped pic, and also a quick pic of the makeup brush holder. Â  I learned some things making it on how to do them better next time, but I hope my SS likes it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â I had to swap out boxes, this will go into the mail tomorrow morning to be rushed to my SS!.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Beautiful work!!!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 16, 2013)

> > Â  I just finished wrapping all of the items for my Secret Santa and I've got to admit that I'm feeling a bit sad that this is coming to an end. Perhaps we can re-visit the idea of a February (or even a quarterly)Â gift exchange?Â Â :inlove: Â
> 
> 
> I agree! Â Maybe we can do a mini exchange in march, june, and september and then keep the big one in December. Â The first three can be seasonal, spring summer and fall, and can have a lower price limit ($15?) so we aren't going too crazy all year. Clearly, I have thought a lot about this.


 I love this idea!


> @Dayo Steph Â IT'S BEEN SO COLD in Chi this the past two days. Â I quit? Â Also, I'm super excited about puppy. Â But I dunno how to puppy proof my apartment? Â Any tips? Â Things I wouldn't normally think of?


 Don't talk about how cold it is in Chicago! I'm going to be there in two days for several weeks.


> Got everything wrapped - behind the spoiler is the wrapped pic, and also a quick pic of the makeup brush holder. Â  I learned some things making it on how to do them better next time, but I hope my SS likes it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â I had to swap out boxes, this will go into the mail tomorrow morning to be rushed to my SS!.Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is beautiful! You are very talented!



> Man...I caught a really nasty plague out of nowhere and have spent the last 20 hours or so sleeping and cradling my sprite and pepto bismol...Â IÂ feel so disoriented! But my santee is supposed to get her gift today and I'm just really excited about that!


 Get well soon!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm elfing for someone, and she totally had to file a claim with the USPS to attempt to locate her SS's package. USPS sucks. haha! I feel so bad for her!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 16, 2013)

OMG that sucks!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yaay! That would be so fun.  I don't typically head to Rosemont either, but the boy wanted to go to the new mall (again! Aaaaagh!) to look at shoes. I swear he's more of a diva that I ever could be (but he does look damn good in them, so I really can't complain).   We alternate between River East, and the Skokie AMC.  

Glad you liked the brush holder! I will have to try it again. Any preferences in colors? I may make a whole bunch and stick them up in my etsy.  I would add little stoppers at the bottom this time though. 

See that's what I really need to get out there for.. the mall.. maybe I'll get out there for Christmas sales?  And at least he enjoys shopping!  I know so many boys where it's like dragging a 50 pound bag of flour to get anywhere!  I never venture to Skokie either- well, I did when I lived close to there haha.

I would totally buy one off of your etsy!  I like blues and reds 




 

Edit: OMG THERE'S AN ALLSAINTS OUTLET AT THE ROSEMONT OUTLET?!  I have to go.  And an Off 5th!?


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love this idea!
Don't talk about how cold it is in Chicago! I'm going to be there in two days for several weeks.
This is beautiful! You are very talented!
Get well soon!!

Ah but it's been so pretty in Chicago!  Cold and beautiful.  Also, I don't think this week's going to be as bad?  It's supposed to rain on Friday- so that must mean it's getting warmer!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm elfing for someone, and she totally had to file a claim with the USPS to attempt to locate her SS's package. USPS sucks. haha! I feel so bad for her!




Oh NO! That is so upsetting! I hope everything is figured out quickly! I would cry if my SS package was lost.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh NO! That is so upsetting! I hope everything is figured out quickly! I would cry if my SS package was lost.
Same.  Very sad.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just shipped mine today, so I shipped UPS to make up for shipping a day late.  So it will still get there this week.  Hopefully I am forgiven.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Rats...my girl is supposed to get her gift today, but tracking hasn't updated since the 14th. I really hope she gets it...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2013)

> Rats...my girl is supposed to get her gift today, but tracking hasn't updated since the 14th. I really hope she gets it...


 Mine is supposed to be delivered today as well but the tracking hasn't updated!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2013)

Nevermind, tracking updated! It's in her town! It's in her town!!! Oh please get it to her house today USPS! I want to know that everything arrived safely!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amdoerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the flex for approximately 8 days before I had an absolutely crazy day at work, stopped and got gas on the way home and it must've fallen off. I was just so exhausted and out of it I didn't realize it until I was home. I was so heartbroken. I feel like that is why I can't have nice things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I stole MrKitty's Flex Bracelet after I lost my band in a cleaning frenzy.  I had the actual flex on the charger and tossed my bracelet onto my nightstand where one of the Kitty Committee members knocked it off and into my little bedside trash bin.   I'm a tosser, and my cats are evil - the combination led to my training myself to put my engagement/wedding rings in a drawer when I take them off after they were run through the garbage disposal.    I keep forgetting to order a new band for the extra Flex, he has a FitBit One that he prefers to use because he likes the stairs climbed feature.     

I don't think that you're alone in losing the device without realizing it - the locking mechanism could have been designed better, to actually lock.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man...I caught a really nasty plague out of nowhere and have spent the last 20 hours or so sleeping and cradling my sprite and pepto bismol... I feel so disoriented! But my santee is supposed to get her gift today and I'm just really excited about that!
Ick.  Make sure you stay hydrated.  You are like the 4th person I "know" who is home sick today with the same symptoms and the 4th person to have me tell them to stay hydrated.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2013)

It has been delivered!!!! Hurry up, sweet SS, open that bad boy up!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Ah but it's been so pretty in Chicago!  Cold and beautiful.  Also, I don't think this week's going to be as bad?  It's supposed to rain on Friday- so that must mean it's getting warmer!
I agree! I love Chicago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 16, 2013)

Soooo excited!!!! A little sent me my tracking number.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 16, 2013)

Do we have a list of those who have agreed to elf duties? In need of two elves for ss and ss for nails.....thank you!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2013)

> Tracking elves! Â If you would like to get your tracking information passed on to your recipient without revealing your identity, just PM one of the fine forumites on this list, and your tracking information -- but not your identity -- will be passed along. Â I just went back to page 123 or thereabouts, and I'm pretty sure there were more volunteers before that, but I'm not up to going back any further, so if anyone else wants to be added, just say so!
> sparklegirl
> usofjessamerica
> meaganola
> ...


 Here are some tracking elves! I think there were a few more after this post, but this is the best I can do right now.


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 16, 2013)

It's here It's here It's here I'm so excited i don't know what to do!!!!!  

and the packages there I sent out that were supposed to get there latter this week are out for delivery  it looks like the usps sped things up a bit this week!!!

So I'm super excited to open my box and super excited for both my Santee's to get their boxes today    tooooo much excitement for me!!!!!

Can any one tell I'm excited?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 16, 2013)

I can also elf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been elf-ing mainly for nails, but I can be an elf for regular SS too!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 16, 2013)

My SS now has my parents address in case my package will arrive later than this weekend, and I am falling over with the extra level of surprise and excitement- I have no idea if it will be sent there or here, if getting the address was only a ruse or if it will really take that long (I would totally do this).  I love love love surprises


----------



## slinka (Dec 16, 2013)

Dear Santa- still loving your Xmas card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyways, just wanted to let you know that if my package arrives dec 24-jan 2, I will be in Texas. I have arranged for the post office to keep my mail though, so it will be safe and sound. Just didnt want you to get worried if I didn't post a reveal as soon as it said it was "delivered" ('cause you know I will post a reveal!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2013)

My SS's package was delivered to her house today. I hope she got everything okay and that she liked it all. I'm afraid she hasn't posted anything because she didn't like it....


----------



## slinka (Dec 16, 2013)

> My SS's package was delivered to her house today. I hope she got everything okay and that she liked it all. I'm afraid she hasn't posted anything because she didn't like it....


 She's probably at work or maybe she's SO HAPPY she can't type her reveal through her joyous tears. Or maybe she has to wait to he on a real compute to upload images because mobile mut is still bein stupid =p


----------



## gemstone (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS's package was delivered to her house today. I hope she got everything okay and that she liked it all. I'm afraid she hasn't posted anything because she didn't like it....
That'll never happen!  She's probably still at work or school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2013)

[@]slinka[/@] I sure hope you are right. I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

To my SS, I'm working late tonight so if my gift has arrived I won't be home for several hours to ravage that beautifulness!! But I will post pics immediately upon arriving home!!!! So did that make anyone feel better...hint, hint?!?!?


----------



## slinka (Dec 16, 2013)

> [@]slinka[/@] I sure hope you are right. I'm a nervous wreck.


 Someone who cares this much couldn't have possibly screwed up that bad lol =p


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2013)

[@]angienharry[/@] it's too bad you aren't my SS. Lol


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

> [@]angienharry[/@] it's too bad you aren't my SS. Lol


 Awww shucks. I'm trying to see dwindle the list. Patience is not one of my virtues...lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 16, 2013)

Trust me, I know how you feel! I still have to wait until Wednesday for mine to show up. It's killing me.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't have any elf messages ðŸ˜ž Maybe my SS found out I was naughty this year...lol.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't have any elf messages ðŸ˜ž
Maybe my SS found out I was naughty this year...lol.
Aww, don't feel bad. I haven't gotten any elf messages either. :-(


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

My lady's box has been delivered!  I think I am just waiting for her to come home from work or school or running errands or something!  I can't wait to see if she liked her gifts!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Bah...my girl's box was due to be delivered today...it still hasn't updated since the 14th so I'm assuming it wasn't....good job USPS...


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 16, 2013)

My gift is here! Thank you [@]jenniferrose[/@]! I love everything and the box smelled so good when I opened it up thanks to the Lush solid shampoo. I wanted to add pictures but will have to do so later because mobile is not behaving.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My SS's package was delivered to her house today. I hope she got everything okay and that she liked it all. I'm afraid she hasn't posted anything because she didn't like it....
That is absolutely NOT possible.  I'm sure she's just not home, sick, too busy or something.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 16, 2013)

No SS gift for me yet. Called my grandma and asked her and she said no. Dead SS, I will post as soon as I can rip into it so you don't have to worry!


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 16, 2013)

I got a tracking number from an elf last week with a delivery date of today...just picked up the mail and no package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, tracking hasn't updated since the 11th...


----------



## Jazbot (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That'll never happen!  She's probably still at work or school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hi @gemstone

I got my package thank you!!! I haven't opened anything yet. I just got home from work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I will post all my excitement in the SS Spoiler thread! Thank you so much and so sorry for the address mix up before!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a tracking number from an elf last week with a delivery date of today...just picked up the mail and no package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, tracking hasn't updated since the 11th... 
UGH, USPS is really sucking this month. Glad I paid for 2 day shipping, USPS...if she doesnt get it tomorrow I'm going to kick you. Yes, I'm going to kick the entire postal system.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you get yours asap, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 16, 2013)

No Santa present for me yet. I wait may kill me.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi @gemstone

I got my package thank you!!! I haven't opened anything yet. I just got home from work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I will post all my excitement in the SS Spoiler thread! Thank you so much and so sorry for the address mix up before!! 
Yay!  I have been obsessively tracking it all day, I'm just relieved that it got you!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 16, 2013)

It makes me sad when people talk bad about the USPS. This is probably mainly due to the fact that my mom is a letter carrier for the USPS and I know just how INSANE everything is this time of year. On a normal day she should finish delivering on her route by 4pm, but I don't think she's been home earlier than 7 since before thanksgiving. No joke she was out until 10:45 one night delivering! It's kind of hard to read addresses when it's pitch black by 4 and your truck has no interior light.... BUT I'd say most of the scanning issues are due to insanely high volumes of mail going out this time of year. There could be a lag. Also I wouldn't be surprised if someone just forgot to do a scan. Just like sometimes you see one scan x3 bc someone sorting either forgot if they got it or hit the scan key more than once. (Monday is their worst day of the week in terms of how much they must deliver. Hang in there and be patient even though it's hard! I know


----------



## mermuse (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It makes me sad when people talk bad about the USPS. This is probably mainly due to the fact that my mom is a letter carrier for the USPS and I know just how INSANE everything is this time of year. On a normal day she should finish delivering on her route by 4pm, but I don't think she's been home earlier than 7 since before thanksgiving. No joke she was out until 10:45 one night delivering! It's kind of hard to read addresses when it's pitch black by 4 and your truck has no interior light.... BUT I'd say most of the scanning issues are due to insanely high volumes of mail going out this time of year. There could be a lag. Also I wouldn't be surprised if someone just forgot to do a scan. Just like sometimes you see one scan x3 bc someone sorting either forgot if they got it or hit the scan key more than once. (Monday is their worst day of the week in terms of how much they must deliver. Hang in there and be patient even though it's hard! I know

I called usps a little while ago about a tiny Amazon order that fell off the face of the earth two weeks ago after it was shipped, and I made sure to thank the woman I spoke to for all the extra hard work they were doing for us this holiday season.  She seemed genuinely touched, but I really feel for the people working to make sure we get all these packages and I try to thank them when I can.

Speaking of which, they were delivering when I got home, so if I have a package I don't know about it yet.  : o


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 16, 2013)

Same here! They really have to put up with a lot of crap from people who can be really mean. I make sure to give my carrier a nice tip every year around this time. It's the least I can do for making her schlep dozens of packages to me in the summer heat, freezing rain, etc


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 16, 2013)

> Same here! They really have to put up with a lot of crap from people who can be really mean. I make sure to give my carrier a nice tip every year around this time. It's the least I can do for making her schlep dozens of packages to me in the summer heat, freezing rain, etc


 I ADORE my USPS carrier..she is hands down one of sweetest, kind hearted, most genuine people I know. I've been giving her little goodies and treats pretty much every day this week, and will continue to do so through Christmas. I'm really going to try and make it a point to do something special for her every month in the coming new year, as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

I love my mail carrier, too. He's great about always bringing my packages right to the door, makes sure it's safe, etc. He's great!

Doesn't make me any less frustrated that my girl hasn't gotten her gift, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My lady's box has been delivered!  I think I am just waiting for her to come home from work or school or running errands or something!  I can't wait to see if she liked her gifts!
And I just got home from work and opened it!  If you want to see all the amazing things my SS @luckyme502 got me come to the reveal thread!  She is so amazingly awesome!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It makes me sad when people talk bad about the USPS. This is probably mainly due to the fact that my mom is a letter carrier for the USPS and I know just how INSANE everything is this time of year. On a normal day she should finish delivering on her route by 4pm, but I don't think she's been home earlier than 7 since before thanksgiving. *No joke she was out until 10:45 one night delivering! It's kind of hard to read addresses when it's pitch black by 4 and your truck has no interior light*.... BUT I'd say most of the scanning issues are due to insanely high volumes of mail going out this time of year. There could be a lag. Also I wouldn't be surprised if someone just forgot to do a scan. Just like sometimes you see one scan x3 bc someone sorting either forgot if they got it or hit the scan key more than once. (Monday is their worst day of the week in terms of how much they must deliver. Hang in there and be patient even though it's hard! I know

Thanks for the idea on what to get Bill (our mailman)! By 3:30 PM the sunsets here and right now it's 4:50 PM and it's essentially night time and very dark even with the almost full moon. This is our last year here since we're moving across country and Bill has been our mailman (we've lived in this neighborhood) since the twins were about a year old and they're now 10. My eldest graduated from high school this past June and we moved to our previous house (same neighborhood but about four or five blocks away) when she was in the 3rd grade so yeah... about nine years this March if I recall correctly. I need to find one of those clip-on lights for hats because he wears in the winter those mail person hats with the ear muffs while in the summer he wears a postal baseball cap. I'll have to make sure it's under $20 due to the postal restrictions.


----------



## Jwls750 (Dec 16, 2013)

Haven't gotten my gift yet and I'm leaving for Cali. on Wednesday bright and early /: So unless it comes tomorrow, I won't be posting about my gift until at LEAST Christmas Day (when I return) if not later. So if you are my SS and don't see a post about my gift, that MIGHT be why. I will check in with my roommate periodically to see if I got a package and will post on here if I do (just without pictures obviously).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It makes me sad when people talk bad about the USPS. This is probably mainly due to the fact that my mom is a letter carrier for the USPS and I know just how INSANE everything is this time of year. On a normal day she should finish delivering on her route by 4pm, but I don't think she's been home earlier than 7 since before thanksgiving. *No joke she was out until 10:45 one night delivering! It's kind of hard to read addresses when it's pitch black by 4 and your truck has no interior light*.... BUT I'd say most of the scanning issues are due to insanely high volumes of mail going out this time of year. There could be a lag. Also I wouldn't be surprised if someone just forgot to do a scan. Just like sometimes you see one scan x3 bc someone sorting either forgot if they got it or hit the scan key more than once. (Monday is their worst day of the week in terms of how much they must deliver. Hang in there and be patient even though it's hard! I know

Thanks for the idea on what to get Bill (our mailman)! By 3:30 PM the sunsets here and right now it's 4:50 PM and it's essentially night time and very dark even with the almost full moon. This is our last year here since we're moving across country and Bill has been our mailman (we've lived in this neighborhood) since the twins were about a year old and they're now 10. My eldest graduated from high school this past June and we moved to our previous house (same neighborhood but about four or five blocks away) when she was in the 3rd grade so yeah... about nine years this March if I recall correctly. I need to find one of those clip-on lights for hats because he wears in the winter those mail person hats with the ear muffs while in the summer he wears a postal baseball cap. I'll have to make sure it's under $20 due to the postal restrictions.

That's a great idea!

I need to think of a little gift for my mailman...I'll probably just go with a gift card or something.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 16, 2013)

My dad made BFFs with all our mail carriers. He was a big ebayer when I was younger and would hang out in the garage all afternoon (he worked nights). The area mail carriers would come over to our garage for lunch breaks! My moms best friends husband was a mail carrier too and very popular (what ever is the not-union leader position but something like that) so our house became the place for all mail carrier parties. It's definitely a good thing to have mail carrying friends!


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 16, 2013)

My SS hasn't been online for four days now and sent an elf four days ago to check on her.

I haven't heard anything from her yet.

Should I be worried? Well, I already am because I had issues when the box was in transit, I just hope it reached her.

Should it have been missent, I will be only be able to send another box maybe next year because we will be out of the country soon.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

Yippieeeeee!!!!! I got my box!! Took me forever to post on the reveal thread but I finally got it together!! My SS was [@]Sunflowercake[/@]. She was super generous. This has been an awesome experience that I will always remember!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for the idea on what to get Bill (our mailman)! By 3:30 PM the sunsets here and right now it's 4:50 PM and it's essentially night time and very dark even with the almost full moon. This is our last year here since we're moving across country and Bill has been our mailman (we've lived in this neighborhood) since the twins were about a year old and they're now 10. My eldest graduated from high school this past June and we moved to our previous house (same neighborhood but about four or five blocks away) when she was in the 3rd grade so yeah... about nine years this March if I recall correctly. I need to find one of those clip-on lights for hats because he wears in the winter those mail person hats with the ear muffs while in the summer he wears a postal baseball cap. I'll have to make sure it's under $20 due to the postal restrictions.
Oh!!!   REI has the most wonderful little clip on LED lights http://www.rei.com/product/861739/gerber-gdc-zip-light  that you can attach to all manner of things and this wonderful thing that I carry with my Telescope tool kit.   http://www.rei.com/product/850230/princeton-tec-point-hat-clip-light


----------



## gemstone (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My dad made BFFs with all our mail carriers. He was a big ebayer when I was younger and would hang out in the garage all afternoon (he worked nights). The area mail carriers would come over to our garage for lunch breaks! My moms best friends husband was a mail carrier too and very popular (what ever is the not-union leader position but something like that) so our house became the place for all mail carrier parties.

It's definitely a good thing to have mail carrying friends!

My Dad is also friends with the mail carrier, but mostly because he befriends everyone all the time.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Dec 16, 2013)

> Yippieeeeee!!!!! I got my box!! Took me forever to post on the reveal thread but I finally got it together!! My SS was [@]Sunflowercake[/@]. She was super generous. This has been an awesome experience that I will always remember!


 I am glad it arrived. I hope you can use it all!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 16, 2013)

> I am glad it arrived. I hope you can use it all!


 I definately can! I'm off to shower so I can slather my body in sweet smelling lotions! Thanks soooo much. Everything was perfect!!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 16, 2013)

Mailed out my Secret Santee's package today!

Package spoilers:




P. S. Dear Secret Santee - your package should arrive by the end of the week. Please open the gifts in numerical order (due to item #1 being a perishable item). Enjoy!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@slinka I sure hope you are right. I'm a nervous wreck.
Miss KellyKaye is MY SECRET SANTA and her gifts are AMAZING AND PERFECT!!!!!! Errebody get ready for the ultimate mega SS reveal over on the pic thread! Can you take it??? You are all jealous, aren't you?

(PS: I pm'ed KellyKaye to explain the delay, but for the rest of you, I have been putting out (nonliteral) fires all. day. long. Five minutes ago I finished reading my husband's dissertation conclusion which means that NOW I can finally tell you how amazing my gifts are!!! I opened them during my kid's nap, but then he woke up before I could do anything.)


----------



## mermuse (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mailed out my Secret Santee's package today!

Package spoilers:





P. S. Dear Secret Santee - your package should arrive by the end of the week. Please open the gifts in numerical order (due to item #1 being a perishable item). Enjoy!


Ohhh, love the wrapping job and the little notes look cute too. : D


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mailed out my Secret Santee's package today!

Package spoilers:





P. S. Dear Secret Santee - your package should arrive by the end of the week. Please open the gifts in numerical order (due to item #1 being a perishable item). Enjoy!

The wrapping is beautiful!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 16, 2013)

@jpark107 everything looks so beautiful!


----------



## HHummel (Dec 16, 2013)

I love seeing all these presents! I didn't get a chance to mail mine today, Working night shift can kinda put me in a coma! But I'll be mailing it out first thing in the morning after I get done work.

I hope my giftee loves it! I'm seriously worried. There's some awesome, really thoughful, people out there. Did I do good enough? We shall see.

Looking forward to more reveals in the days to come!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am so excited!  I'm getting one of my Christmas gifts early this year.  On Wednesday I will be getting two 9 drawer Alex units, two smaller Alex units and a Linnmon desk top!  Now all I need is a mirror and a chair!  I can't wait!  I will finally have a place for my makeup and nail polish!


----------



## slinka (Dec 17, 2013)

[@]KellyKaye[/@] giirrrlllll, what were you worried about??!?!! You did AMAZING.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@KellyKaye giirrrlllll, what were you worried about??!?!! You did AMAZING.
I was just coming here to post something similar! AWESOME gift. 

Actually, every single gift I've seen so far has been perfect and incredible. I get all teary-eyed scrolling through the reveal thread!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 17, 2013)

> Mailed out my Secret Santee's package today! Package spoilers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



P. S.Â Dear Secret Santee - your package should arrive by the end of the week. Please open the gifts in numerical order (due to item #1 being a perishable item). Enjoy! LOVE how you wrapped! So sweet and pretty!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 17, 2013)

I GOT MINE! I GOT MINEEEEEE!!!!! I'm Up to my elbows making cheese balls for our family party tonight, but I promise to post a proper SS reveal as soon I finish!!! Yayyyy!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

> I GOT MINE! I GOT MINEEEEEE!!!!! I'm Up to my elbows making cheese balls for our family party tonight, but I promise to post a proper SS reveal as soon I finish!!! Yayyyy!!


 Ahhhhh open it ASAP! Have been wondering who had you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Dec 17, 2013)

Is anyone still keeping track of how many people have received theirs?? I am sad we are probably winding down the reveals.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just wanted to give a little teaser to my Santee who will be getting this soon can't wait for her to receive it! 






These are two wrapped boxes tied together...and kind of hefty lol


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 17, 2013)

> Just wanted to give a little teaser to my Santee who will be getting this soonÂ can't wait for her to receive it!Â  :santa:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Secret Santa Teaser
> ...





Spoiler: Secret Santa Teaser



I'm loving the owls!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 17, 2013)

@Sakura83 That looks gorgeous! I love the purple ribbon! ***secretly hopes that you are my Secret Santa***


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone still keeping track of how many people have received theirs?? I am sad we are probably winding down the reveals. 
I don't know! But I would sure like to look at it so that I can have a better guess of who my SS is. I'm still pretty clueless about who had me but I have a bit of a hunch. Let's hope that I am right, because that would be awesome and I could officially add "reverse investigation" to my resume for the CIA. lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I GOT MINE! I GOT MINEEEEEE!!!!! I'm Up to my elbows making cheese balls for our family party tonight, but I promise to post a proper SS reveal as soon I finish!!! Yayyyy!!
OPEN IT! OPEN IT! *POUNDS HER FISTS* OPEN IT!

ps, cheeseballs?!?!?! What the heck is that magical voodoo food that you're cooking down their in "Nola?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just coming here to post something similar! AWESOME gift. 

Actually, every single gift I've seen so far has been perfect and incredible. I get all teary-eyed scrolling through the reveal thread!

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@KellyKaye giirrrlllll, what were you worried about??!?!! You did AMAZING.
Thank you, ladies! Hard work paid off!

I think everyone has done incredibly well with giving and receiving this year and I am incredibly sad that this is winding down to the end.... I am gonna miss you guys so much!





PS. This emoticon



is SO awkward! Why have I never seen it before?!?!?!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPEN IT! OPEN IT! *POUNDS HER FISTS* OPEN IT!

ps, cheeseballs?!?!?! What the heck is that magical voodoo food that you're cooking down their in "Nola?

OPEN IT! OPEN IT! OPEN IT!

Are we in a school cafeteria?  This is taking me back.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OPEN IT! OPEN IT! OPEN IT!

Are we in a school cafeteria?  This is taking me back.
Yeah, I'm doing finals right now so technically we are in school! Let the food fights and note passing commence!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you, ladies! Hard work paid off!

I think everyone has done incredibly well with giving and receiving this year and I am incredibly sad that this is winding down to the end.... I am gonna miss you guys so much!





PS. This emoticon



is SO awkward! Why have I never seen it before?!?!?!
HAHAHAHAHA just laughed so hard at that emoticon. WHAT.

We definitely need to do something for Valentine's Day since that's soonish and I can't possibly wait until Christmas in July. 

I've been contemplating randomly sending mini 'gifts' from my stash to some of the ladies I've swapped with since I still have their addresses. Is that creepy?! I'm just really in the gifting spirit this year and I have too many things I just don't need/use.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I'm doing finals right now so technically we are in school! Let the food fights and note passing commence!

Hooray!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HAHAHAHAHA just laughed so hard at that emoticon. WHAT.

We definitely need to do something for Valentine's Day since that's soonish and I can't possibly wait until Christmas in July. 

I've been contemplating randomly sending mini 'gifts' from my stash to some of the ladies I've swapped with since I still have their addresses. Is that creepy?! I'm just really in the gifting spirit this year and I have too many things I just don't need/use. 

I feel like it has to be creepy but because I was thinking the same thing, I feel like this is a thing to do.  And Valentine's Day!  I love it!


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to give a little teaser to my Santee who will be getting this soon can't wait for her to receive it! 





These are two wrapped boxes tied together...and kind of hefty lol




That's beautiful! I suck at making bows.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HAHAHAHAHA just laughed so hard at that emoticon. WHAT.

We definitely need to do something for Valentine's Day since that's soonish and I can't possibly wait until Christmas in July. 

I've been contemplating randomly sending mini 'gifts' from my stash to some of the ladies I've swapped with since I still have their addresses. Is that creepy?! I'm just really in the gifting spirit this year and I have too many things I just don't need/use. 
I was totally thinking of sending presents to people that I have been an elf for. Lol. Like I have your address and now I am sending you my precioussssss.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 17, 2013)

So, the person I'm elfing for has another question for me to pose to y'all. She obviously can't ask because her SS will put the pieces together and figure out who she is -- She's filed a claim with the USPS to have them attempt to locate her SS package that she shipped 2 day priority on Dec 7. She was contacted yesterday by a postal worker who was trying to gather more information. She told me that the postal worker seemed less than optimistic that the package would be found. There have been no scans since the package was delivered to the original PO. The package was insured for $50, so in the event the package can't be located, she should be getting some of her money back. Her SS is out of town until the 20th, so she will have to wait until then to know if the package has been delievered and just hasn't had updated tracking. If she waits until the 20th, only to find the package was never delivered, there's no way she can get a gift to her SS before Christmas. However, if she goes out to "repurchase" some of the gifts now, in the event the package WAS delivered, her SS will receive duplicate packages. She's asking if anyone out there in makeup land has had a similar experience and/or what y'all would recommend. She's pretty bummed out -- feeling like she's failed at SS and all her hard work will never been seen and her makeup goodies will never get loved! Help her!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was totally thinking of sending presents to people that I have been an elf for. Lol. Like I have your address and now I am sending you my precioussssss.

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel like it has to be creepy but because I was thinking the same thing, I feel like this is a thing to do.  And Valentine's Day!  I love it!
Ok I'm glad we're all on the same page without creepiness. 



 
If any of you get a random package from Green Bay, don't freak out! It's just me and some makeup love.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ok I'm glad we're all on the same page without creepiness. 



 
If any of you get a random package from Green Bay, don't freak out! It's just me and some makeup love. 
Did you need my address? HAHAHAHAHAAA! JK JK...

...kinda. lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, the person I'm elfing for has another question for me to pose to y'all. She obviously can't ask because her SS will put the pieces together and figure out who she is --

She's filed a claim with the USPS to have them attempt to locate her SS package that she shipped 2 day priority on Dec 7. She was contacted yesterday by a postal worker who was trying to gather more information. She told me that the postal worker seemed less than optimistic that the package would be found. There have been no scans since the package was delivered to the original PO. The package was insured for $50, so in the event the package can't be located, she should be getting some of her money back. Her SS is out of town until the 20th, so she will have to wait until then to know if the package has been delievered and just hasn't had updated tracking. If she waits until the 20th, only to find the package was never delivered, there's no way she can get a gift to her SS before Christmas. However, if she goes out to "repurchase" some of the gifts now, in the event the package WAS delivered, her SS will receive duplicate packages. She's asking if anyone out there in makeup land has had a similar experience and/or what y'all would recommend. She's pretty bummed out -- feeling like she's failed at SS and all her hard work will never been seen and her makeup goodies will never get loved!

Help her!




Dear Mystery Santa, 

Please please please do not feel like a failure! This is totally not your fault and I think your giftee will be more than understanding. If you were my Santa, I'd be totally cool with you waiting until the 20th to see if maybe I got it already instead of repurchasing everything! And if it's a little late, it's late! Who doesn't love getting more presents after Christmas? It drags out the merriment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Crossing my fingers that the package turns up! And if not, SO GLAD you have insurance on that baby to cover some/most of the replacement.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 17, 2013)

All you guys with your gorgeous wrapping jobs!  So impressed.  I wrap like a child.  My giftee will open her box and think someone sent her a box of balled up paper.  Kinda not kidding.  It's what's on the inside that counts, though, yes?  

As for the Santa whose package got lost, I would say wait until the 20th.  If it were me on the receiving end, I know I would rather get my gift after Christmas than have my SS stress, shop, and ship replacement items if she doesn't yet know whether the box will be found/delivered.  It is sadly likely that the box is just gone, but in that case, it cannot be helped, and I would think any of us would understand if the replacement gift arrived after Christmas.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you need my address? HAHAHAHAHAAA! JK JK...

...kinda. lol
If you message me your address I will TOTALLY mail you something. Because you're delightful &amp; mail is fun!

I feel like these are going to end up being more like 'Happy New Year' packages because I keep forgetting Christmas is only a week-ish away and I'm the world's biggest procrastinator. But that will just add to the surprise!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you message me your address I will TOTALLY mail you something. Because you're delightful &amp; mail is fun!

I feel like these are going to end up being more like 'Happy New Year' packages because I keep forgetting Christmas is only a week-ish away and I'm the world's biggest procrastinator. But that will just add to the surprise! 



 
omg, i love you. lol


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, the person I'm elfing for has another question for me to pose to y'all. She obviously can't ask because her SS will put the pieces together and figure out who she is --

She's filed a claim with the USPS to have them attempt to locate her SS package that she shipped 2 day priority on Dec 7. She was contacted yesterday by a postal worker who was trying to gather more information. She told me that the postal worker seemed less than optimistic that the package would be found. There have been no scans since the package was delivered to the original PO. The package was insured for $50, so in the event the package can't be located, she should be getting some of her money back. Her SS is out of town until the 20th, so she will have to wait until then to know if the package has been delievered and just hasn't had updated tracking. If she waits until the 20th, only to find the package was never delivered, there's no way she can get a gift to her SS before Christmas. However, if she goes out to "repurchase" some of the gifts now, in the event the package WAS delivered, her SS will receive duplicate packages. She's asking if anyone out there in makeup land has had a similar experience and/or what y'all would recommend. She's pretty bummed out -- feeling like she's failed at SS and all her hard work will never been seen and her makeup goodies will never get loved!

Help her!




I think she should wait until the 20th and then file a claim if it hasn't been delivered. If I was the recipient I would not see her as a failure because it was outside of her control. I wouldn't want her to stress shop either. Maybe it could be a nice New Years gift?


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ok I'm glad we're all on the same page without creepiness. 



 
If any of you get a random package from Green Bay, don't freak out! It's just me and some makeup love. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you need my address? HAHAHAHAHAAA! JK JK...

...kinda. lol

The thing I love about all of this is that I have both of your addresses


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, the person I'm elfing for has another question for me to pose to y'all. She obviously can't ask because her SS will put the pieces together and figure out who she is --

She's filed a claim with the USPS to have them attempt to locate her SS package that she shipped 2 day priority on Dec 7. She was contacted yesterday by a postal worker who was trying to gather more information. She told me that the postal worker seemed less than optimistic that the package would be found. There have been no scans since the package was delivered to the original PO. The package was insured for $50, so in the event the package can't be located, she should be getting some of her money back. Her SS is out of town until the 20th, so she will have to wait until then to know if the package has been delievered and just hasn't had updated tracking. If she waits until the 20th, only to find the package was never delivered, there's no way she can get a gift to her SS before Christmas. However, if she goes out to "repurchase" some of the gifts now, in the event the package WAS delivered, her SS will receive duplicate packages. She's asking if anyone out there in makeup land has had a similar experience and/or what y'all would recommend. She's pretty bummed out -- feeling like she's failed at SS and all her hard work will never been seen and her makeup goodies will never get loved!

Help her!





I say wait until the 20th!  Christmas coming late certainly isn't a bad thing- Christmas can be whenever you want it to be!  In my book- it's the thought that counts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 17, 2013)

How many of us haven't received our SS gifts yet or got notice from an elf? I feel like we're getting down the the last ones so soon!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How many of us haven't received our SS gifts yet or got notice from an elf? I feel like we're getting down the the last ones so soon!
Still waiting here! Could be here today possibly, I don't know I'm not home yet. Hopefully soon. I'm impatient LOL.


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

at one point i thought of doing a christmas card exchange (because i wanted to send everyone christmas cards and little goodies) too but then my life got in the way and then it was mid december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      But i would be open to some sort of random surprise address exchange where a bunch of us share addresses nd then send random surprises... what do you guys think?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  at one point i thought of doing a christmas card exchange (because i wanted to send everyone christmas cards and little goodies) too but then my life got in the way and then it was mid december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      But i would be open to some sort of random surprise address exchange where a bunch of us share addresses nd then send random surprises... what do you guys think?
That sounds like a lot of fun!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Or penpals! My best friend and I write letters to each other, though we've been somewhat slacking. Who wants to be penpals with meeeeeeeeeee?!!?


----------



## slinka (Dec 17, 2013)

No present yet for slinka, but I did get an elf and a card- it'll get here when it does, no worries! I'm sure y'all will get your presents soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or maybe an elf.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

It's snowing again, guys!!! Can't my present come to cheer me up?!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  at one point i thought of doing a christmas card exchange (because i wanted to send everyone christmas cards and little goodies) too but then my life got in the way and then it was mid december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      But i would be open to some sort of random surprise address exchange where a bunch of us share addresses nd then send random surprises... what do you guys think?
This would be sooo much fun! I would definitely be in.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still waiting here! Could be here today possibly, I don't know I'm not home yet. Hopefully soon. I'm impatient LOL.
I got notice from a lovely elf but no package yet! And UPS is killing me because there have been no updates on it so I have no idea of when to expect it! You're KILLING me UPS!!!!!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, the person I'm elfing for has another question for me to pose to y'all. She obviously can't ask because her SS will put the pieces together and figure out who she is --

She's filed a claim with the USPS to have them attempt to locate her SS package that she shipped 2 day priority on Dec 7. She was contacted yesterday by a postal worker who was trying to gather more information. She told me that the postal worker seemed less than optimistic that the package would be found. There have been no scans since the package was delivered to the original PO. The package was insured for $50, so in the event the package can't be located, she should be getting some of her money back. Her SS is out of town until the 20th, so she will have to wait until then to know if the package has been delievered and just hasn't had updated tracking. If she waits until the 20th, only to find the package was never delivered, there's no way she can get a gift to her SS before Christmas. However, if she goes out to "repurchase" some of the gifts now, in the event the package WAS delivered, her SS will receive duplicate packages. She's asking if anyone out there in makeup land has had a similar experience and/or what y'all would recommend. She's pretty bummed out -- feeling like she's failed at SS and all her hard work will never been seen and her makeup goodies will never get loved!

Help her!





I definitely agree with the other comments. Her santee will understand and appreciate all of the effort that has already gone into this.

I wonder what would happen if she went ahead and filed a claim now even if it turns out that it was actually delivered? Not to stress about sending another present before Christmas, but just to get the process started in case the package actually is lost. It seems like it wouldn't hurt, but I've never been in this situation so I don't know if this would complicate things.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 17, 2013)

You guys are cracking me up! I'm a total creeper too. I have addresses for some swaps I've done, my Santee's, &amp; my Santas. I can't help but want to send things to people. In fact, I sent things to both my Santas already thanking them for their gifts to me. Now I'm sitting here thinking, hmmmm who else can I send stuff to? And what I REALLY should be doing is making dinner &amp; getting some present wrapping done while my oldest 3 kiddos are at school &amp; my 3 littles are taking naps. But here I am stalking the Secret Santa thread like usual!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

> You guys are cracking me up! I'm a total creeper too. I have addresses for some swaps I've done, my Santee's, &amp; my Santas. I can't help but want to send things to people. In fact, I sent things to both my Santas already thanking them for their gifts to me. Now I'm sitting here thinking, hmmmm who else can I send stuff to? And what I REALLY should be doing is making dinner &amp; getting some present wrapping done while my oldest 3 kiddos are at school &amp; my 3 littles are taking naps. But here I am stalking the Secret Santa thread like usual!


 Dude, I should be cleaning the house and wrapping birthday gifts but I'm cruising MUT and watching House Hunters. I'm telling myself the DVR needs to be cleared out, I'm doing chores


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Dude, I should be cleaning the house and wrapping birthday gifts but I'm cruising MUT and watching House Hunters. I'm telling myself the DVR needs to be cleared out, I'm doing chores

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guys are cracking me up! I'm a total creeper too. I have addresses for some swaps I've done, my Santee's, &amp; my Santas. I can't help but want to send things to people. In fact, I sent things to both my Santas already thanking them for their gifts to me. Now I'm sitting here thinking, hmmmm who else can I send stuff to?

And what I REALLY should be doing is making dinner &amp; getting some present wrapping done while my oldest 3 kiddos are at school &amp; my 3 littles are taking naps. But here I am stalking the Secret Santa thread like usual!




   I should be working.  Or at least pretending to work and writing Christmas cards or planning the menu for my family's Christmas party Sunday.  But instead I'm browsing around here.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Dude, I should be cleaning the house and wrapping birthday gifts but I'm cruising MUT and watching House Hunters. I'm telling myself the DVR needs to be cleared out, I'm doing chores

I love House Hunters!  Except those darn people never pick the the one I want them to.  Why aren't they listening to the advice I yell at the TV screen?  





And my neighbors now think I'm crazy.  The second the mail gets delivered I'm out the door like a shot.  "Is today the day I find out who my Secret Santa is!??".... and then I trail back inside... no package today... lol.  I will be so thrilled with whatever I get, I just WANNA KNOW WHO MY SANTA IS!!!!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love House Hunters!  Except those darn people never pick the the one I want them to.  Why aren't they listening to the advice I yell at the TV screen?  





And my neighbors now think I'm crazy.  The second the mail gets delivered I'm out the door like a shot.  "Is today the day I find out who my Secret Santa is!??".... and then I trail back inside... no package today... lol.  I will be so thrilled with whatever I get, I just WANNA KNOW WHO MY SANTA IS!!!!
Oh man exactly and is it just me or do they never pick what they said they needed? We must have a large yard and 4 bedrooms. We chose the 2 bed highrise that's 50k over budget!

OT but this is how I see MUT:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear package, Why you no come today?!? Whhhhyyyyyy?! Cry cry, tear tear.... Tomorrow it is.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sounds like a lot of fun!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Or penpals! My best friend and I write letters to each other, though we've been somewhat slacking. Who wants to be penpals with meeeeeeeeeee?!!? 
I DO actually and have since I got your awesome letter in my santa package! I've been meaning to write back but haven't had time!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I definitely agree with the other comments. Her santee will understand and appreciate all of the effort that has already gone into this.

I wonder what would happen if she went ahead and filed a claim now even if it turns out that it was actually delivered? Not to stress about sending another present before Christmas, but just to get the process started in case the package actually is lost. It seems like it wouldn't hurt, but I've never been in this situation so I don't know if this would complicate things.
Also agree with everyone.  Tell her to just keep calm till the 20th and then file the claim and do a replacement gift if necessary.  I myself would not mind getting my package as a new years gift if I were her Santee, and I doubt any girl on this board would really mind, especially as it is CLEARLY outside her control.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I definitely agree with the other comments. Her santee willÂ understandÂ and appreciate all of the effort that hasÂ already gone into this.

Â 

I wonder what would happen if she went ahead and filed a claim now even if it turns out that it was actually delivered? Not to stress about sending another present before Christmas, but just to get the process started in case the package actually is lost. It seems like it wouldn't hurt, but I've never been in thisÂ situation so I don't know ifÂ this would complicate things.


From what I understand, she has filed a claim already to have the USPS attempt to start the process of locating the package. Hopefully they can help her find it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I DO actually and have since I got your awesome letter in my santa package! I've been meaning to write back but haven't had time!

Yay! I'll be looking forward to your letter then!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I definitely agree with the other comments. Her santee will understand and appreciate all of the effort that has already gone into this.

I wonder what would happen if she went ahead and filed a claim now even if it turns out that it was actually delivered? Not to stress about sending another present before Christmas, but just to get the process started in case the package actually is lost. It seems like it wouldn't hurt, but I've never been in this situation so I don't know if this would complicate things.



From what I understand, she has filed a claim already to have the USPS attempt to start the process of locating the package. Hopefully they can help her find it! If I was the santee I would be fine with her waiting until the 20th to find out if the package was delivered.  As long as everyone is kept in the loop it will work out.


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  at one point i thought of doing a christmas card exchange (because i wanted to send everyone christmas cards and little goodies) too but then my life got in the way and then it was mid december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      But i would be open to some sort of random surprise address exchange where a bunch of us share addresses nd then send random surprises... what do you guys think?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sounds like a lot of fun!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Or penpals! My best friend and I write letters to each other, though we've been somewhat slacking. Who wants to be penpals with meeeeeeeeeee?!!? 
Random exchange and/or penpals... sign me up!  I love getting and sending mail.  It's even more fun if I know I'm sending to someone who also loves mail.  (When I was little, my mom used to mail me letters, even though we lived together, just because I loved getting mail so much.  I had penpals in Australia and New Zealand from 8-14 year olds.  I still remember being over the moon when my New Zealand penpal sent me a pair of socks at Christmas. Hehehe, I'm a dork...)


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, the person I'm elfing for has another question for me to pose to y'all. She obviously can't ask because her SS will put the pieces together and figure out who she is --

She's filed a claim with the USPS to have them attempt to locate her SS package that she shipped 2 day priority on Dec 7. She was contacted yesterday by a postal worker who was trying to gather more information. She told me that the postal worker seemed less than optimistic that the package would be found. There have been no scans since the package was delivered to the original PO. The package was insured for $50, so in the event the package can't be located, she should be getting some of her money back. Her SS is out of town until the 20th, so she will have to wait until then to know if the package has been delievered and just hasn't had updated tracking. If she waits until the 20th, only to find the package was never delivered, there's no way she can get a gift to her SS before Christmas. However, if she goes out to "repurchase" some of the gifts now, in the event the package WAS delivered, her SS will receive duplicate packages. She's asking if anyone out there in makeup land has had a similar experience and/or what y'all would recommend. She's pretty bummed out -- feeling like she's failed at SS and all her hard work will never been seen and her makeup goodies will never get loved!

Help her!




Goodness... 

First no feeling like a failure - as a control freak it's hard for me to accept that there are things outside of my control but sending a box into the wild means that anything that happens is out of your control.    I am surprised that given the number of people participating in this exchange that we didn't have more missing boxes - this has been a wild season.   My substitute mail guy was telling me that this year seems to be busier and more harried than any other he's worked.   He looked so stressed that I made him a cup of coffee and sent him off with a slice of the cinnamon bread I made earlier this morning.   He's not a Zombie - he's a Libertarian.   

It would be a terrible thing to stress shop just so she doesn't disappoint a person who I am certain is going to understand (this is an amazing group) that there is an issue.  If her SS won't be home until the 20th - the best thing would be wait because it's more likely that the package was delivered and not scanned, especially if her mail is being held at her local post office.  I have a box sitting on the table right now from Haute Look that still shows that it's in Chicago on the USPS site.  A package that I watched the mail guy scan before he handed it to me by the way.   

Worse case scenario if the package is lost she has her receipt the USPS will make good on the claim especially if they can't trace the package.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 17, 2013)

Dang it. Just got home and no SS package yet.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 17, 2013)

Internet drinks are on me, everyone! Grades were just posted and I am a very happy girl! Take that, grad school!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Internet drinks are on me, everyone! Grades were just posted and I am a very happy girl! Take that, grad school!
WOOO HOOOO GO JESS!!!!!!!!!!  I bow down to your super math abilities (that's why I taught first grade)


----------



## gemstone (Dec 17, 2013)

> How many of us haven't received our SS gifts yet or got notice from an elf? I feel like we're getting down the the last ones so soon!


 Me!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How many of us haven't received our SS gifts yet or got notice from an elf? I feel like we're getting down the the last ones so soon!
 I have not received a package or word from an elf yet.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Internet drinks are on me, everyone! Grades were just posted and I am a very happy girl! Take that, grad school!
Congratulations!


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I have not received a package or word from an elf yet.
Same here.  I'm hoping maybe later this week!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 17, 2013)

Ugh, I am really peeved.

I shipped 2 day priority on the 13th..it has not updated since the 14th (it updated from Wabash (where I am) to Indianapolis, departed Indy, and nothing since) and the expected delivery is the 16th. I had an elf tell my girl her package would be there on the 16th, and I dn't want her to think it's not coming. I so hope it isn't lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 17, 2013)

> Internet drinks are on me, everyone! Grades were just posted and I am a very happy girl! Take that, grad school!


 Yay yay yay go you!!! That is so awesome! (Count me among the no package/elf group! Still excitedly waiting to find out my Santa's secret identity!)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2013)

I just shipped my giftee her gift yesterday via USPS Priority 2-day ship.... So not happy with the post office because according to tracking she won't get it until the 20th! Considering our local post office no longer is a hub that does add on one extra day so I knew that it wouldn't arrive on the 18th but rather the 19th so the extra, extra one day doesn't sit right with me. From the time I mailed it to the time she actually will get it will be four days!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 17, 2013)

> See that's what I really need to get out there for.. the mall.. maybe I'll get out there for Christmas sales? Â And at least he enjoys shopping! Â I know so many boys where it's like dragging a 50 pound bag of flour to get anywhere! Â I never venture to Skokie either- well, I did when I lived close to there haha. I would totally buy one off of your etsy! Â I like blues and redsÂ   Â  Edit: OMG THERE'S AN ALLSAINTS OUTLET AT THE ROSEMONT OUTLET?! Â I have to go. Â And an Off 5th!?


 Yes! And the Allsaints outlet is HUUUGE. My boyfriend is a huge All Saints fan so yeah, shopping mecca. There's sooo many good deals out there. Also - I can totally do reds and blues. I kind of want my SS to get it and hopefully provide feedback so I can um product improve LOL Btw - I do have a car, so maybe we coordinate a group shopping trip. Any Chicagoan's could head out and I could drive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 17, 2013)

> at one point i thought of doing a christmas card exchange (because i wanted to send everyone christmas cards and little goodies) too but then my life got in the way and then it was mid december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â Â Â Â  But i would be open to some sort of random surprise address exchange where a bunch of us share addresses nd then send random surprises... what do you guys think?


 That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just shipped my giftee her gift yesterday via USPS Priority 2-day ship.... So not happy with the post office because according to tracking she won't get it until the 20th! Considering our local post office no longer is a hub that does add on one extra day so I knew that it wouldn't arrive on the 18th but rather the 19th so the extra, extra one day doesn't sit right with me. From the time I mailed it to the time she actually will get it will be four days!




I sent mine priority mail 2 day as well.  The tracking originally said it would take 4 days, but it ended up taking only 3.  Hopefully, they're just being conservative with their estimate


----------



## sparklegirl (Dec 17, 2013)

My gift came!! I'm heading out to meet up with some friends so I will post pictures later tonight. But here's a sneak peek:


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 17, 2013)

> I just shipped my giftee her gift yesterday via USPS Priority 2-day ship.... So not happy with the post office because according to tracking she won't get it until the 20th! Considering our local post office no longer is a hub that does add on one extra day so I knew that it wouldn't arrive on the 18th but rather the 19th so the extra, extra one day doesn't sit right with me. From the time I mailed it to the time she actually will get it will be four days!


 Had the same thing happen to me last week, I shipped USPS 2 day Priority on 12/10. Tracking said it would not be delivered until 12/14 but it was delivered on12/12. So there's still a chance she'll get it sooner.


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  at one point i thought of doing a christmas card exchange (because i wanted to send everyone christmas cards and little goodies) too but then my life got in the way and then it was mid december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      But i would be open to some sort of random surprise address exchange where a bunch of us share addresses nd then send random surprises... what do you guys think?
That's a good idea. Kind of like a Random Act of Kindness thread.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Random exchange and/or penpals... sign me up!  I love getting and sending mail.  It's even more fun if I know I'm sending to someone who also loves mail.  (When I was little, my mom used to mail me letters, even though we lived together, just because I loved getting mail so much.  I had penpals in Australia and New Zealand from 8-14 year olds.  I still remember being over the moon when my New Zealand penpal sent me a pair of socks at Christmas. Hehehe, I'm a dork...)

PM me girl and we can be penpals!! This applies to anyone else to - if you wanna be penpals, PM me!  I LOVE getting mail. It's just so much fun ripping everything open LOL. I look forward to coming up and seeing what goodies I have. I also like to sign up for free samples and such &amp; its fun to see what comes in the mail. Aww thats so cute that your mom did that for you! 

Dear SS,

I haven't received your package yet, but I'm hoping it'll come tomorrow because I'll still be home. But after that, I'll be going to my fiance's house and staying because I have to work like alll week. It's only 30 minutes away but I don't like driving back and forth - especially in this weather. So if it comes later this week like Thursday or Friday, I might have my aunt bring it in when she comes to work. Or perhaps it'll be waiting for me when I come home on Christmas Eve! Or not,  maybe it'll come after?! Who knows, but I'll let you know when I get it!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 17, 2013)

> Just wanted to give a little teaser to my Santee who will be getting this soonÂ can't wait for her to receive it!Â  :santa:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Secret Santa Teaser
> ...





Spoiler: Secret Santa Teaser



Beautiful!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 17, 2013)

I might be in Chicago on Friday! Maybe! My boyfriend was thinking museum + hipster date and ODing on coffee in Wicker Park + macarons. Perhaps an impromptu MUT meet up can be added if we actually go!



> Yes! And the Allsaints outlet is HUUUGE. My boyfriend is a huge All Saints fan so yeah, shopping mecca. There's sooo many good deals out there. Also - I can totally do reds and blues. I kind of want my SS to get it and hopefully provide feedback so I can um product improve LOL Btw - I do have a car, so maybe we coordinate a group shopping trip. Any Chicagoan's could head out and I could drive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HAHAHAHAHA just laughed so hard at that emoticon. WHAT.

We definitely need to do something for Valentine's Day since that's soonish and I can't possibly wait until Christmas in July. 

I've been contemplating randomly sending mini 'gifts' from my stash to some of the ladies I've swapped with since I still have their addresses. Is that creepy?! I'm just really in the gifting spirit this year and I have too many things I just don't need/use. 
I totally did this to someone on here.  We had traded, then a few days later she updated her trade list.  She was looking for the November Ipsy bag and I just wrapped it put a note in there and PMed her to let her know I was probably being a creep but I wanted her to have it!

For the SS dilemma, I had this happen to me on a trade.  We both mailed out same day, I got hers in like 3 days, she got hers in like 2+ weeks.  It had missed scanners and she got it in an "I am sorry baggy."  It is too close to the holidays to have to rebuy anything and mail!  I am sure her SS will understand!

Congrats @usofjessamerica on good grades!

I like @nikkimouse idea of random cards/letters/goodies!

Yay to SS in February, July whenever!

Whew! Ok I think I am caught up now.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 17, 2013)

> I might be in Chicago on Friday! Maybe! My boyfriend was thinking museum + hipster date and ODing on coffee in Wicker Park + macarons. Perhaps an impromptu MUT meet up can be added if we actually go!


 Ummm I'm just super jealous of this Chicago meet up talk. I haven't been home to visit in over year and a half  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Buuuuuut I am coming home in October for my brother in laws wedding! I plan on staying a week ish. So let's have a meet up then, please and thanks! Lol.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 17, 2013)

> Ugh, I am really peeved. I shipped 2 day priority on the 13th..it has not updated since the 14thÂ (it updated from Wabash (where I am) to Indianapolis, departed Indy, and nothing since)Â and the expected delivery is the 16th. I had an elf tell my girl her package would be there on the 16th, and I dn't want her to think it's not coming. I so hope it isn't lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Omgggg that's no good. Not a good feeling. But I'm sure it's all good. I've had some of my eBay stuff I've sent out sit like that forever and when I've called to put a tracer on it, it turns out it had been delivered but never updated. It's just annoying. Plus, the recipient hadnt left feedback yet so I figured she didn't get it. By the way, our swap says it was delivered? You got it right? Lol now I'm all paranoid!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 17, 2013)

Z wrapped my gifts!!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 18, 2013)

I vote yes to everything! Pen pals, random kindness, valentine's day! EVERYTHING!!! 
I love mail too, so I would love to participate in a penpal thing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, I am really peeved.

I shipped 2 day priority on the 13th..it has not updated since the 14th (it updated from Wabash (where I am) to Indianapolis, departed Indy, and nothing since) and the expected delivery is the 16th. I had an elf tell my girl her package would be there on the 16th, and I dn't want her to think it's not coming. I so hope it isn't lost




Omgggg that's no good. Not a good feeling. But I'm sure it's all good. I've had some of my eBay stuff I've sent out sit like that forever and when I've called to put a tracer on it, it turns out it had been delivered but never updated. It's just annoying. Plus, the recipient hadnt left feedback yet so I figured she didn't get it.

By the way, our swap says it was delivered? You got it right? Lol now I'm all paranoid! 
Yes! I just woke up (went to bed early because I started a new work schedule/position today...err...yesterday...Tuesday) and had been up forever,  and it was sitting inside of my door, so I guess it came after I got home and my mom brought it inside for me! SO EXCITING.

I couldn't resist opening it. Wayyyyy too much! Thank you!!! I hope yours shows up asap (it said Thursday)! Though it's not quite as exciting as what you sent!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh, and I would also be interested in pen pals, random swaps, acts of kindness, holiday swaps, EVERYTHING. I love mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

I love having pen pals but never have had a long-term one lol. I don't know if it's because I always send them weird drawings or...Idk...maybe I'm just too odd for people. One day I'll meet a new pen-friend.

Speaking of weird things I draw...I hope I don't freak my santee out too bad....this was the picture I drew for the cover of my xmas card/note... Says "Happy Holidays" underneath lol...

What's wrong with my brain? Oh well.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love having pen pals but never have had a long-term one lol. I don't know if it's because I always send them weird drawings or...Idk...maybe I'm just too odd for people. One day I'll meet a new pen-friend.

Speaking of weird things I draw...I hope I don't freak my santee out too bad....this was the picture I drew for the cover of my xmas card/note... Says "Happy Holidays" underneath lol...

What's wrong with my brain? Oh well.
 




Ooh pretty. I demand  a holiday card now


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh pretty. I demand  a holiday card now




Oh,I totes will. lol. I draw all of the sexiness.
To be fair..I evened it out with a picture of the little mermaid XD Because in my mind, that makes PERFECT SENSE.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Mermaids balance everything out, Duh!


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 18, 2013)

Can someone please repost the elf list? Is it here or in the reveal thread.

I'm gonna need some elf help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tracking elves!  If you would like to get your tracking information passed on to your recipient without revealing your identity, just PM one of the fine forumites on this list, and your tracking information -- but not your identity -- will be passed along.  I just went back to page 123 or thereabouts, and I'm pretty sure there were more volunteers before that, but I'm not up to going back any further, so if anyone else wants to be added, just say so!


sparklegirl
usofjessamerica
meaganola
DoubleShot
JC327
KellyKaye
MissRoe
trekkersangel
Dakota750
tweakabell
paralegalatl
makeitupasigo

Note:  I'm editing this post as people volunteer after this post, just in case anyone cared.  Also, just to make it easier to search for this post in the future if anyone is so inclined, I'm putting this in as a word (one word, no spaces) I think will only be in this post:  trackingelves


Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone please repost the elf list? Is it here or in the reveal thread.

I'm gonna need some elf help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!
Here ya go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HHummel (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to give a little teaser to my Santee who will be getting this soon can't wait for her to receive it! 





These are two wrapped boxes tied together...and kind of hefty lol





So pretty!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay! I've received notice from an elf and I should receive my gift on Friday! This is super excitinggggg


----------



## angienharry (Dec 18, 2013)

> Oh, and I would also be interested in pen pals, random swaps, acts of kindness, holiday swaps, EVERYTHING. I love mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too, me too!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

> I love having pen pals but never have had a long-term oneÂ lol. I don't know if it's because I always send them weird drawings or...Idk...maybe I'm just too odd for people. One day I'll meet a new pen-friend. Speaking of weird things I draw...I hope I don't freak my santee out too bad....this was the picture I drew for the cover of myÂ xmas card/note... Says "Happy Holidays" underneath lol... What's wrong with my brain? Oh well. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Super Sexy Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Super Sexy Spoiler!



that picture is awesome. if it was me I would think you just drew a picture of what I think I look like in my head  you can draw stuff for me any time.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love having pen pals but never have had a long-term one lol. I don't know if it's because I always send them weird drawings or...Idk...maybe I'm just too odd for people. One day I'll meet a new pen-friend.

Speaking of weird things I draw...I hope I don't freak my santee out too bad....this was the picture I drew for the cover of my xmas card/note... Says "Happy Holidays" underneath lol...

What's wrong with my brain? Oh well.
 





Lady Death!

I still have a pile of Purgatori comics somewhere and a few of the action figures tucked away (Jade, Chastity, etc).  &gt;_&lt;

Little Mermaid right next to her would have been right up my alley.  But that's a story for another day when I'm not doing a pathetic job of getting ready for work.

Great job, by the way!  : D


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lady Death!

I still have a pile of Purgatori comics somewhere and a few of the action figures tucked away (Jade, Chastity, etc).  &gt;_&lt;

Little Mermaid right next to her would have been right up my alley.  But that's a story for another day when I'm not doing a pathetic job of getting ready for work.

Great job, by the way!  : D
I'm stunned that someone besides me has ever heard of those! YES.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All of my comics are gone- along with my Priest collection (Which I really really want to replace), but I still love it lol.

...STORYTIME:
So, when I was a kid...I was in junior high so I guess I was 11-12? Anywho, every morning we had to (I lived in a not-so-great-neighborhood in Houston), upon arriving to public school, put our clear or mesh backpacks on a table that went down the line of teachers, principals and I think a cop somewhere and they would go through all of your stuff while you went through a metal detector.
One morning, an AP found the space in one of my binders where I drew things (And I drew things partly because I was always bored in school, and also it was a little bit of an escape...the safest escape I was utilizing, because I had a terrible home-life. Like, supremely awful- that's another story-time tale though) and took the binder aside and started showing all of the other inspector-teachers/APs and they were talking amongst themselves and I just knew I was in trouble. I drew lots of strong female characters- but I always loved drawing purgatory, lady death, lady demon, etc. I worked really, really hard on them. None of them even had weapons or nudity- mind you. But they took my whole binder, after telling me how talented I was, and threw away every last thing I had drawn in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess 'cause they're demon-like? Had I been a little older, I would've raised hell- but I wasn't at that point yet in my life. It seriously still breaks my little heart to this day lol. I really, really hated that f-ing AP. Ugh. At least I didn't get into any formal trouble...'cause word getting to my dad would've SUCKED even more.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 18, 2013)

> I'm stunned that someone besides me has ever heard of those! YES.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All of my comics are gone- along with my Priest collection (Which I really really want to replace), but I still love it lol. ...STORYTIME: So, when I was a kid...I was in junior high so I guess I was 11-12? Anywho, every morning we had to (I lived in a not-so-great-neighborhood in Houston), upon arriving to publicÂ school, put our clear or mesh backpacks on a table that went down the line of teachers, principals and I think a cop somewhere and they would go through all of your stuff while you went through a metal detector. One morning, an AP found the space in one of my binders where I drew things (And I drew things partly because I was always bored in school, and also it was a little bit of an escape...the safest escape I was utilizing, because I had a terrible home-life. Like, supremely awful- that's another story-time tale though) and took the binder aside and started showing all of the other inspector-teachers/APs and they were talking amongst themselvesÂ and I just knew I was in trouble. I drew lots of strong female characters- but I always loved drawing purgatory, lady death, lady demon, etc. I worked really, really hard on them. None of them even had weapons or nudity- mind you. But they took my whole binder, after telling me howÂ talented I was,Â and threw away every last thing I had drawn in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess 'cause they're demon-like? Had I been a little older, I would've raised hell- but I wasn't at that point yet in my life.Â It seriously still breaks my little heart to this day lol. I really, really hated that f-ing AP. Ugh. At least I didn't get into any formal trouble...'cause word getting to my dad would've SUCKED even more.


 You are amazingly talented. It makes me sad that people can't see the beauty in all things. . . Especially something that obviously meant so much to your little 11 year old self. Who is it to say that your perception of beauty is wrong. I'm so glad that you are who you are! This thread would not be the same without your fun remarks!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

Yay yay yay!! My Santee's present is out for delivery today!! I just checked because I'm soooo excited for her to get it!! Ok now going back to bed, I don't have to be to work until 2pm today lol. It's 7am...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh, good...my girl's gift finally scanned again, so it isn't lost. It's in her home state, so I really hope she gets it today!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

My present is supposed to get here today!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> Yay yay yay!! My Santee's present is out for delivery today!! I just checked because I'm soooo excited for her to get it!! Ok now going back to bed, I don't have to be to work until 2pm today lol. It's 7am...


 Are you my Santa?!?!?


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are amazingly talented. It makes me sad that people can't see the beauty in all things. . . Especially something that obviously meant so much to your little 11 year old self. Who is it to say that your perception of beauty is wrong.

I'm so glad that you are who you are! This thread would not be the same without your fun remarks!
D'aaawwww. Thanks!

Luckily my balls dropped in high school and I totally quit caring- albeit that wasn't entirely good, at all- BUT I learned to study the handbook/written rules of the establishment I was having to deal with, and figure out what I could and could not technically do. And anytime I was challenged (One time being my choice of necklace where they tried to call a pentacle gang-related, lmfao) I won quickly and justifiably (From the previous example: "Oh, you know this isn't gang-related, and I'll take this off when you enforce a no-religious symbol rule for everyone here, as there is no rule against wearing a symbol of your belief system anywhere in our rules. So when I see all of the cross necklaces- like the lovely one your wearing- gone, I'll gladly remove my necklace." Shut her up so fast- she had no argument. Just said, "Well, alright. I understand. Move along then. " )
And I'm pretty sure the drawing incident planted that seed of retaliation and sticking up for myself (Well, that and a few other things, lol) against any and all people- especially those "above" me, like principals and what-not. So at least their death wasn't entirely in vain. =p


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you my Santa?!?!?




....That wouldn't be very secretive if she answered that now would it? lol

But yay for your presents coming!!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> :roflmao: ....That wouldn't be very secretive if she answered thatÂ now would it? lol But yay for your presents coming!!!! :headphonedance:


 I know. Lol. Doesn't hurt to try. Hahaha


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know. Lol. Doesn't hurt to try. Hahaha
I'm totally wanting to ask that to everyone who posts that their gifts are due to arrive though lol! But my santa is a sneaky snake and would never tell me =p  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> I'm totally wanting to ask that to everyone who posts that their gifts are due to arrive thoughÂ lol! But my santa is a sneaky snake and would never tell me =p  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Is if strange that I'm more excited to see who had me than to see my gifts? Someone was extremely sneaky and I'm curious who it was.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> Are you my Santa?!?!?


 Lol. I guess you'll have to wait and see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is if strange that I'm more excited to see who had me than to see my gifts? Someone was extremely sneaky and I'm curious who it was.
Naw, totally makes sense to me- I sorta feel that way too-especially 'cause I'm that person that always finds out what I'm getting and who has who in real life secret santas lol. I was so sure that I could figure out who had me...but I failed. Not knowing who has me is killing me =p
... But I won't deny that I'm looking forward to surprise-present-ripping-open lol.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> Naw, totally makes sense to me- I sorta feel that way too-especially 'cause I'm that person that always finds out what I'm getting and who has who in real life secret santas lol.Â I was so sure that I could figure out who had me...but I failed. Not knowing who has me is killing me =p ...Â But I won't deny that I'm looking forward to surprise-present-ripping-open lol.


 I'm the same type of person! My husband absolutely refuses to allow me to guess what he's bought for me. Because he swears that I always guess correctly. Look, I can't help my sleuthing skills.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> Lol. I guess you'll have to wait and see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Captain Hook, you sneaky snook!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

> I'm stunned that someone besides me has ever heard of those! YES.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All of my comics are gone- along with my Priest collection (Which I really really want to replace), but I still love it lol. ...STORYTIME: So, when I was a kid...I was in junior high so I guess I was 11-12? Anywho, every morning we had to (I lived in a not-so-great-neighborhood in Houston), upon arriving to publicÂ school, put our clear or mesh backpacks on a table that went down the line of teachers, principals and I think a cop somewhere and they would go through all of your stuff while you went through a metal detector. One morning, an AP found the space in one of my binders where I drew things (And I drew things partly because I was always bored in school, and also it was a little bit of an escape...the safest escape I was utilizing, because I had a terrible home-life. Like, supremely awful- that's another story-time tale though) and took the binder aside and started showing all of the other inspector-teachers/APs and they were talking amongst themselvesÂ and I just knew I was in trouble. I drew lots of strong female characters- but I always loved drawing purgatory, lady death, lady demon, etc. I worked really, really hard on them. None of them even had weapons or nudity- mind you. But they took my whole binder, after telling me howÂ talented I was,Â and threw away every last thing I had drawn in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess 'cause they're demon-like? Had I been a little older, I would've raised hell- but I wasn't at that point yet in my life.Â It seriously still breaks my little heart to this day lol. I really, really hated that f-ing AP. Ugh. At least I didn't get into any formal trouble...'cause word getting to my dad would've SUCKED even more.


 That is just horrible! If I can find a time machine today, I'm gonna go back and biotch slap them. That's even worse than taking comic books away from a kid as improper reading. Kids should read what they like so they love to read and if they find a creative outlet, that should be encouraged. Art is so therapeutic for children and it saddens me that not only did the teachers not know that, but they destroyed something you had worked hard on. That would have been a moment to sit down and ask you what was going on at home, not just assume you were into demons lol. I can't draw whatsoever so I'm in total awe of your drawing. She's sexy, full of curves, and that hair is to die for!


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 18, 2013)

> Oh, and I would also be interested in pen pals, random swaps, acts of kindness, holiday swaps, EVERYTHING. I love mail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!!!!! How do we make this happen?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is if strange that I'm more excited to see who had me than to see my gifts? Someone was extremely sneaky and I'm curious who it was.
Is it strange that I'm excited for you to get your gift so I can see if I was right about your Santa?!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> Is it strange that I'm excited for you to get your gift so I can see if I was right about your Santa?!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want to know if you're right too! So I can give you a high five for being a super investigator. It's too bad that you're so good at keeping your lips sealed. Lol


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

> Is it strange that I'm excited for you to get your gift so I can see if I was right about your Santa?!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know, right??! I have a theory, too! Although, I've been wrong several times already lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know, right??! I have a theory, too! Although, I've been wrong several times already lol
Hahaha I've been wrong about every single one. Everyone is just so sneaky! 

Buuuuuut that doesn't stop me from trying to figure them all out for fun. Keeps me entertained at work at night!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

> I want to know if you're right too! So I can give you a high five for being a super investigator. It's too bad that you're so good at keeping your lips sealed. Lol


 Is it there yet?? Inquiring minds want to know!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

It's going to be such a bummer when everyone has received their gifts and I can no longer lurk the reveal thread. 



 I LOVE seeing everyone's pretty presents!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is it there yet?? Inquiring minds want to know!!




NO! It is not... My mailman is slower than a snail. I swear he would only have been of any great assistance to those in the Pony Express.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's going to be such a bummer when everyone has received their gifts and I can no longer lurk the reveal thread. 



 I LOVE seeing everyone's pretty presents!
I am going to be so sad, can we just pretend it's not ending. What am I going to do all day when finals are over?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

> NO! It is not... My mailman is slower than a snail. I swear he would only have been of any great assistance to those in the Pony Express.


 LOL! I totally just got a visual of that in my mind


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL! I totally just got a visual of that in my mind
I am not kidding, he's so slow. They probably would have left him and his uppity horse tied to a tree somewhere out in the boonies.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! And the Allsaints outlet is HUUUGE. My boyfriend is a huge All Saints fan so yeah, shopping mecca. There's sooo many good deals out there.

Also - I can totally do reds and blues. I kind of want my SS to get it and hopefully provide feedback so I can um product improve LOL


Btw - I do have a car, so maybe we coordinate a group shopping trip. Any Chicagoan's could head out and I could drive.





Sign me up!  I'm in!  No buy?  What's that?


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love having pen pals but never have had a long-term one lol. I don't know if it's because I always send them weird drawings or...Idk...maybe I'm just too odd for people. One day I'll meet a new pen-friend.

Speaking of weird things I draw...I hope I don't freak my santee out too bad....this was the picture I drew for the cover of my xmas card/note... Says "Happy Holidays" underneath lol...

What's wrong with my brain? Oh well.
 




You're super talented! I wished I looked this good in real life lol


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm stunned that someone besides me has ever heard of those! YES.



All of my comics are gone- along with my Priest collection (Which I really really want to replace), but I still love it lol.


...STORYTIME:

So, when I was a kid...I was in junior high so I guess I was 11-12? Anywho, every morning we had to (I lived in a not-so-great-neighborhood in Houston), upon arriving to public school, put our clear or mesh backpacks on a table that went down the line of teachers, principals and I think a cop somewhere and they would go through all of your stuff while you went through a metal detector.

One morning, an AP found the space in one of my binders where I drew things (And I drew things partly because I was always bored in school, and also it was a little bit of an escape...the safest escape I was utilizing, because I had a terrible home-life. Like, supremely awful- that's another story-time tale though) and took the binder aside and started showing all of the other inspector-teachers/APs and they were talking amongst themselves and I just knew I was in trouble. I drew lots of strong female characters- but I always loved drawing purgatory, lady death, lady demon, etc. I worked really, really hard on them. None of them even had weapons or nudity- mind you. But they took my whole binder, after telling me how talented I was, and threw away every last thing I had drawn in there



I guess 'cause they're demon-like? Had I been a little older, I would've raised hell- but I wasn't at that point yet in my life. It seriously still breaks my little heart to this day lol. I really, really hated that f-ing AP. Ugh. At least I didn't get into any formal trouble...'cause word getting to my dad would've SUCKED even more.

You are amazingly talented. It makes me sad that people can't see the beauty in all things. . . Especially something that obviously meant so much to your little 11 year old self. Who is it to say that your perception of beauty is wrong.

I'm so glad that you are who you are! This thread would not be the same without your fun remarks! This. Some people are just plain mean and cruel.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

You're lovely ladies, I love you all but I love sleep more. I was up late last night and Z's kept me up since 6 with her Typhoid Mary act, hacking and coughing ( I feel bed for her too but Sleep). So I'm gonna be bad and head back to bed. No reveals without me. It is forbidden.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're lovely ladies, I love you all but I love sleep more. I was up late last night and Z's kept me up since 6 with her Typhoid Mary act, hacking and coughing ( I feel bed for her too but Sleep). So I'm gonna be bad and head back to bed. No reveals without me. It is forbidden.
We will miss you tweak! I hope you sleep well and don't dream about me too much! I know how unsettling it can be. LOL


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2013)

I GOT MY GIFT! It's in the reveal thread!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have never received a gift from my husband on the actual day of the holiday/special occasion.  He gets so excited to give me the gift once he buys it that I end up getting Christmas gifts a week or two before Christmas.  He also doesn't usually buy me birthday or anniversary presents.  He says he just doesn't know what to get me, so I get nothing.  This past year was particularly bad since he didn't even get me a card for my birthday or our anniversary.  (Neither did my daughter, for my birthday.  In fact, she forgot and didn't even tell me happy birthday until DH mentioned it late in the day.  I was a little bummed.)  He is wonderful in so many ways, but not at gift giving.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never received a gift from my husband on the actual day of the holiday/special occasion.  He gets so excited to give me the gift once he buys it that I end up getting Christmas gifts a week or two before Christmas.  He also doesn't usually buy me birthday or anniversary presents.  He says he just doesn't know what to get me, so I get nothing.  This past year was particularly bad since he didn't even get me a card for my birthday or our anniversary.  (Neither did my daughter, for my birthday.  In fact, she forgot and didn't even tell me happy birthday until DH mentioned it late in the day.  I was a little bummed.)  He is wonderful in so many ways, but not at gift giving.  
I already told my husband what I want for my birthday in March, I really want the new Balenciaga Rosabotanica! I am a huge, HUGE, fan of Florabotanica and I didn't even smell if before I bought it. I just knew from the notes that I would love it.

And I swear if my husband or daughter ever forgot my birthday I would go on a shopping spree for anything and everything that ever peaked my interest.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have never received a gift from my husband on the actual day of the holiday/special occasion.  He gets so excited to give me the gift once he buys it that I end up getting Christmas gifts a week or two before Christmas. * He also doesn't usually buy me birthday or anniversary presents.  He says he just doesn't know what to get me, so I get nothing.  This past year was particularly bad since he didn't even get me a card for my birthday or our anniversary.  (Neither did my daughter, for my birthday.  In fact, she forgot and didn't even tell me happy birthday until DH mentioned it late in the day.  I was a little bummed.)  He is wonderful in so many ways, but not at gift giving.  
My fiance is like that. He cannot keep a secret. But to be fair, I do pry for hints but then he just blurts it out anyway. We're awful. He couldn't even keep our proposal a secret - the dork! But this year we are being good and keeping the gifts a surprise until Christmas. Darn it, I just want to be surprised , thats all!

Oh no - not cool that they didn't remember! I think we should start up the birthday group again that way everyone who wants to join can feel a little special on their birthday!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already told my husband what I want for my birthday in March, I really want the new Balenciaga Rosabotanica! I am a huge, HUGE, fan of Florabotanica and I didn't even smell if before I bought it. I just knew from the notes that I would love it.

And I swear if my husband or daughter ever forgot my birthday I would go on a shopping spree for anything and everything that ever peaked my interest.
See, that is what gets me.  I tell him things I want all the time.  We will be out somewhere and I'll be like, "Oh, look at that.  I love that.' or "That is amazing, I wish I had one of those."  But no, he says he doesn't know what I want.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  See, that is what gets me.  I tell him things I want all the time.  We will be out somewhere and I'll be like, "Oh, look at that.  I love that.' or "That is amazing, I wish I had one of those."  But no, he says he doesn't know what I want. 
Tell him if he doesn't buy it that you will buy it and wrap it yourself. And while you are out shopping you just might find something else you like!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I had planned on sleeping until I saw this 

http://www.sephora.com/ariel-storylook-eyeshadow-palette-volume-3-P380048?skuId=1501493

If I have a chance to get it, sleep is not allowed  if it's anything like the cinderella one it will pop in and out at inopportune times all day.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I had planned on sleeping until I saw this 

http://www.sephora.com/ariel-storylook-eyeshadow-palette-volume-3-P380048?skuId=1501493

If I have a chance to get it, sleep is not allowed  if it's anything like the cinderella one it will pop in and out at inopportune times all day.

Wow - what a good deal! I still haven't touched mine LOL. It's too pretty


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tell him if he doesn't buy it that you will buy it and wrap it yourself. And while you are out shopping you just might find something else you like!
I told him if I didn't get me a Christmas present bad things would happen.  I don't know what bad things, because I'm not like that, but I will think of something.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 18, 2013)

My SS is sooo sneaky! 





The anticipation is killing me, lol


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 18, 2013)

I think we should do the birthday gift thing like secret Santa. Have sign ups (with your name, addy, &amp; birthday attached) &amp; once sign ups close you get assigned 2 girls for the year. I think the biggest problem is people got burned out the first 6 months having one or two or three birthdays in one month that by the time September rolled around everyone had lost interest. I think it would be fun to be assigned 2 people (with some sort of a money limit) &amp; guarantee you get 2 gifts for your birthday. But I also like the idea of it being secret too. I also think it would be nice to have everyone's addresses &amp; birthdays to send just a little something (samples, or a nail polish, etc) for anyone's birthday if you want to, but the good stuff would come from your secret birthday friends. Just a thought. . .


----------



## tulosai (Dec 18, 2013)

I am a few pages late but if anyone wants another pen pal PM me.  I'll send the first letter! 
 
I also did this thing once with a pen pal where we sent a sketchbook back and forth for months and wrote things/letters but also drew/collaged/ wrote random lists, etc until it was full.  If anyone is interested in doing THAT with me, also PM me for sure.  A group of us could probably actually do it.  The only issue with it really is slightly higher shipping costs than letters, but we used to send it media mail and it wasn't so bad. I am not sure it technically IS media mail, but we never got busted. It could also probably be done with a plain composition book which would also mean cheaper postage.
We did, however, fight at the end over who got to keep it.  Today with scanning though it might not be such a big deal.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

> I think we should do the birthday gift thing like secret Santa. Have sign ups (with your name, addy, &amp; birthday attached) &amp; once sign ups close you get assigned 2 girls for the year. I think the biggest problem is people got burned out the first 6 months having one or two or three birthdays in one month that by the time September rolled around everyone had lost interest. I think it would be fun to be assigned 2 people (with some sort of a money limit) &amp; guarantee you get 2 gifts for your birthday. But I also like the idea of it being secret too. I also think it would be nice to have everyone's addresses &amp; birthdays to send just a little something (samples, or a nail polish, etc) for anyone's birthday if you want to, but the good stuff would come from your secret birthday friends. Just a thought. . .


 That is a FANTASTIC idea. Love it! I'm in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love having pen pals but never have had a long-term one lol. I don't know if it's because I always send them weird drawings or...Idk...maybe I'm just too odd for people. One day I'll meet a new pen-friend.

Speaking of weird things I draw...I hope I don't freak my santee out too bad....this was the picture I drew for the cover of my xmas card/note... Says "Happy Holidays" underneath lol...

What's wrong with my brain? Oh well.
 




Warning;  Comic Geekery Ahead: 

Lady Death!!!!   Seriously.  You and I need to become pen pals - because in my Universe a Lady Death Xmas card is beyond wonderful.   

Moment of Comic Book Geekery Over.   

ETA:  I love the idea of pen pals... I send hand written notes with wax seals to friends because there is something wonderful and anachronistic about sending a letter written using real ink and a fountain pen on French stationery in our time.. a quick email or text message really doesn't have the same impact.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

If I could have a body like Lady Death my life would be complete.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Warning;  Comic Geekery Ahead: 

Lady Death!!!!   Seriously.  You and I need to become pen pals - because in my Universe a Lady Death Xmas card is beyond wonderful.   

Moment of Comic Book Geekery Over.   

ETA: * I love the idea of pen pals... I send hand written notes with wax seals to friends because there is something wonderful and anachronistic about sending a letter written using real ink and a fountain pen on French stationery in our time.. a quick email or text message really doesn't have the same impact.   *
I totally agree with this.  I mean when I go to the museum and see people's handwritten letters, or read a book with photos of copies of the handwritten letters, there is just something so powerful in it.  Reading the words in their handwriting, I feel like you are really capturing a time or feeling in their life, seeing into their soul a little.  It is just not the same as reading an email or a text message.  Something is lost.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2013)

Heeey, I can actually pull Lady Death back to makeup and perfume! http://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/product-category/lady-death/


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I could have a body like Lady Death my life would be complete.
Technically KK you would be physically unable to hold up your head or actually walk if you had those dimensions.  I know a chick who comes close, she's been tight-lacing for years, is a pilates and yoga addict and won the genetic lottery. 

I only allow her to come over on days when I decide that I need to wear something besides my jammies and do more with my hair than pull it back into a ponytail.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> Technically KK you would be physically unable to hold up your head or actually walk if you had those dimensions. Â I know a chick who comes close,Â she's been tight-lacing for years, is a pilates and yoga addictÂ and won the genetic lottery.Â  I only allow her to come over on days when I decide that I need to wear something besides my jammies and do more with my hair than pull it back into a ponytail. Â Â


 Hahahahahahaaaaaaaa. Yeah, I've looked into tight lacing because I think it's amazing that a body can be modified so much over time. However, I've yet to dive into it because I'm afraid I'd get addicted. 2014 is the year that I want to make some big changes to my body. I'm going to be working out a lot more and lifting more. I lost 50 pounds in 2011 so I know that I'm capable of going to the extremes.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Heeey, I can actually pull Lady Death back to makeup and perfume!

http://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/product-category/lady-death/

I love BPAL!!


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm stunned that someone besides me has ever heard of those! YES.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All of my comics are gone- along with my Priest collection (Which I really really want to replace), but I still love it lol.

...STORYTIME:
So, when I was a kid...I was in junior high so I guess I was 11-12? Anywho, every morning we had to (I lived in a not-so-great-neighborhood in Houston), upon arriving to public school, put our clear or mesh backpacks on a table that went down the line of teachers, principals and I think a cop somewhere and they would go through all of your stuff while you went through a metal detector.
One morning, an AP found the space in one of my binders where I drew things (And I drew things partly because I was always bored in school, and also it was a little bit of an escape...the safest escape I was utilizing, because I had a terrible home-life. Like, supremely awful- that's another story-time tale though) and took the binder aside and started showing all of the other inspector-teachers/APs and they were talking amongst themselves and I just knew I was in trouble. I drew lots of strong female characters- but I always loved drawing purgatory, lady death, lady demon, etc. I worked really, really hard on them. None of them even had weapons or nudity- mind you. But they took my whole binder, after telling me how talented I was, and threw away every last thing I had drawn in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess 'cause they're demon-like? Had I been a little older, I would've raised hell- but I wasn't at that point yet in my life. It seriously still breaks my little heart to this day lol. I really, really hated that f-ing AP. Ugh. At least I didn't get into any formal trouble...'cause word getting to my dad would've SUCKED even more.
I know this is off topic. 

I read things like this and I want to clone my Dad and send the clones out to fix the wrongs. I have never been "normal".  I started school early, skipped grades, I was at University before I was old enough to get a driver's license.   The most important thing that my parents gave me was the unshakable confidence that no matter what I did I had people in my corner who loved me and encouraged me and would stand up for me when I couldn't fight on my own.   

That AP and the teachers who failed to stand up for you are bullies and cowards who knew that you had no one to fight for you and exactly how much your feared a call to your parents.   I have found that bullies and cowards can sniff out the vulnerable and those are the people/children they pick on.  They knew what those drawings represented to you and wanted to strip you of the power you found in your art.   In my nearly 50 years on earth I have found that most people are cowards and that they delight in seeing anyone different singled out and punished because deep down in their craven hearts they know that they lead small lives and resent anyone who has the courage to step outside of the narrow boxes that our society expects us to live in.   

I'm sorry that you didn't have a Pete Clone at your disposal - but all on your own you have found the courage to be who you are and I am going to guess that your children will never have to fear that they will be bullied by a teacher or AP into giving up their binder of drawings.    If you need backup feel free to let me know - I am famous for my preternatural ability to bring the nastiest of bullies to tears.


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 18, 2013)

> Hahahahahahaaaaaaaa. Yeah, I've looked into tight lacing because I think it's amazing that a body can be modified so much over time. However, I've yet to dive into it because I'm afraid I'd get addicted. 2014 is the year that I want to make some big changes to my body. I'm going to be working out a lot more and lifting more. I lost 50 pounds in 2011 so I know that I'm capable of going to the extremes.


 2014 is going to be a great year! My goal is some amazing body changes as well so thank you for the inspiration and congrats on losing 50lbs. That's amazing!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> 2014 is going to be a great year! My goal is some amazing body changes as well so thank you for the inspiration and congrats on losing 50lbs. That's amazing!!!


 Thank you! I know that I'm capable of whatever I set my mind to. If you are weary from the start you'll never see changes. So in my attempt (that will be successful) I am also learning optimism.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hahahahahahaaaaaaaa. Yeah, I've looked into tight lacing because I think it's amazing that a body can be modified so much over time. However, I've yet to dive into it because I'm afraid I'd get addicted.

2014 is the year that I want to make some big changes to my body. I'm going to be working out a lot more and lifting more. I lost 50 pounds in 2011 so I know that I'm capable of going to the extremes.

I was fitted and bought my first corset at DeMask on my first trip to Germany, and it took me time to acclimate to the restriction.   Love them for events and balls but can't begin to imagine wearing one all the time.   I can lace a corset like a fiend - the girl wears them or bindings of other kinds and it's cool but I would be a bigger screaming hag than I usually am if I was constricted all the time.   

I'm devoting this upcoming year to changing my look - different makeup, different style, and yes a healthier lifestyle including eliminating all processed foods, and working out.  I'm not focusing on the weight what I want is to change my lifestyle to a focus on being healthy.  Fabulous in Paris for my 50th birthday is the focus.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

> I was fitted and bought my first corset at DeMask on my first trip to Germany, and it took me time to acclimate to the restriction.Â  Â Love them for events and balls but can't begin to imagine wearing one all the time. Â  I can lace a corset like a fiend - the girl wears them or bindings of other kinds and it's cool but I would be a bigger screaming hag than I usually am if I was constricted all the time. Â Â  I'm devoting this upcoming year to changing my look - different makeup, different style, and yes a healthier lifestyle including eliminating all processed foods, and working out. Â I'm not focusing on the weight what I want is to change my lifestyle to a focus on being healthy. Â Fabulous in Paris for my 50th birthday is the focus. Â Â


 You can do it! I am also cutting out certain foods from my diet, dairy has got to go. I'm lactose intolerant anyway so I should stop punishing myself.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

IT'S FREAKING HEEEEEERRREEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love having pen pals but never have had a long-term one lol. I don't know if it's because I always send them weird drawings or...Idk...maybe I'm just too odd for people. One day I'll meet a new pen-friend.

Speaking of weird things I draw...I hope I don't freak my santee out too bad....this was the picture I drew for the cover of my xmas card/note... Says "Happy Holidays" underneath lol...

What's wrong with my brain? Oh well.
 

If this was on any Christmas Card I received I'd be a happy, happy geeky lass.

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Warning;  Comic Geekery Ahead: 

Lady Death!!!!   Seriously.  You and I need to become pen pals - because in my Universe a Lady Death Xmas card is beyond wonderful.   

Moment of Comic Book Geekery Over.   

ETA:  I love the idea of pen pals... I send hand written notes with wax seals to friends because there is something wonderful and anachronistic about sending a letter written using real ink and a fountain pen on French stationery in our time.. a quick email or text message really doesn't have the same impact.   

I just received my Serum No.5 order the other day and she had a hand-stamped envelope with her business card inside, sealed with wax and I was over the moon with glee.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

On my god! It was for me, all that beautiful blue wrapping paper was for me!!!! [@]Tiffany27la[/@], I am already crying....


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If this was on any Christmas Card I received I'd be a happy, happy geeky lass.

I just received my Serum No.5 order the other day and she had a hand-stamped envelope with her business card inside, sealed with wax and I was over the moon with glee.
Oh!  Now I have to order just to see!!!    I love small touches like that!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can do it! I am also cutting out certain foods from my diet, dairy has got to go. I'm lactose intolerant anyway so I should stop punishing myself.
I will pray for you and your move away from dairy.  I could NEVER give up cheese or butter.  I have cut out carbs and meat, I have exercised like a fiend, I have cut out soda, HFCS, soy, canola oil, any artificial sweetners, GMO's, but to cut out cheese and butter would bring me to tears.


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will pray for you and your move away from dairy.  I could NEVER give up cheese or butter.  I have cut out carbs and meat, I have exercised like a fiend, I have cut out soda, HFCS, soy, canola oil, any artificial sweetners, GMO's, but to cut out cheese and butter would bring me to tears.  

Life without cheese and butter would not be worth living.   I think the reason I am baking now is just for the joy of buttering hot bread.    MrKitty and I decided to get bicycles for Xmas - they are in the garage at the moment and I imagine that mine hisses at me as I walk by.    But there is no point in making the dietary changes if he and I are going to continue playing video games rather than getting out.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm stunned that someone besides me has ever heard of those! YES.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All of my comics are gone- along with my Priest collection (Which I really really want to replace), but I still love it lol.

...STORYTIME:
So, when I was a kid...I was in junior high so I guess I was 11-12? Anywho, every morning we had to (I lived in a not-so-great-neighborhood in Houston), upon arriving to public school, put our clear or mesh backpacks on a table that went down the line of teachers, principals and I think a cop somewhere and they would go through all of your stuff while you went through a metal detector.
One morning, an AP found the space in one of my binders where I drew things (And I drew things partly because I was always bored in school, and also it was a little bit of an escape...the safest escape I was utilizing, because I had a terrible home-life. Like, supremely awful- that's another story-time tale though) and took the binder aside and started showing all of the other inspector-teachers/APs and they were talking amongst themselves and I just knew I was in trouble. I drew lots of strong female characters- but I always loved drawing purgatory, lady death, lady demon, etc. I worked really, really hard on them. None of them even had weapons or nudity- mind you. But they took my whole binder, after telling me how talented I was, and threw away every last thing I had drawn in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess 'cause they're demon-like? Had I been a little older, I would've raised hell- but I wasn't at that point yet in my life. It seriously still breaks my little heart to this day lol. I really, really hated that f-ing AP. Ugh. At least I didn't get into any formal trouble...'cause word getting to my dad would've SUCKED even more.
That's awful!  I will never understand the need to stifle a kid's creativity like that.  I used to have all of my pens and pencils confiscated before class so I wouldn't draw during school, but that's not the same as having a stack of art taken away.  I would be crushed as well in that situation.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

> On my god! It was for me, all that beautiful blue wrapping paper was for me!!!! [@]Tiffany27la[/@], I am already crying....


 Yay!!!!! It's there!! I've been on pins and needles over here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> On my god! It was for me, all that beautiful blue wrapping paper was for me!!!! [@]Tiffany27la[/@], I am already crying....


Lol, I wasn't your Santa. But I kept you thinking!! Didn't I?! Let's see the pretties!!! And on other note, I'm dying for my Santee to hers!! Should be sometime today!! *hint, they actually live on the opposite side of the country from you and had a little stop through [@]slinka[/@] home state on its journey. Ooooooo, I've probably said too much but whatever...they are getting it today so they will know who I am sooner than later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for all of those kind words! Teared up 'cause I'm a big fat girl lately. lol (And truth be told, although my past is behind me and I'd like to think I've overcome it....it's still hard to think about.)


OH!- And for you gals who are looking to get healthier/tone/lose weight.... I made a thread a while back... https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138100/weight-loss-toning-group-anyone and we'd all love to have you if you want a little group to vent/ask stuff/show off to! So please, hop on over!
P.S.- I'm also vegan....so I can help you get rid of dairy! (I'm also (Some food are worse than others, for me) lacto-intolerant, lol, so I went a looong time when I was younger with the self-punishment haha. I feel ya.)

AND- I'm a tightlacer and sell/help make corsets. Have been waist-training for about almost 10 years (started young). I currently am back in the training process since my last kid threw off the whole waist thing, and then I suffered a back injury yada yada yada which led to the weight loss group! lol Anyways...if you have any questions, I'm more than happy to help....I have a serious passion for corsets (and crazy shoes...and crazy makeup). I got so excited when I saw corsets were mentioned lol. SO EXCITE.


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On my god! It was for me, all that beautiful blue wrapping paper was for me!!!! @Tiffany27la, I am already crying....

Yay!!!!! It's there!! I've been on pins and needles over here!




Yay - P.S. I guessed your SS correctly!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

> Yay - P.S. I guessed your SS correctly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Dang! I thought I was being super sneaky!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol, I wasn't your Santa. But I kept you thinking!! Didn't I?! Let's see the pretties!!!

And on other note, I'm dying for my Santee to hers!! Should be sometime today!! *hint, they actually live on the opposite side of the country from you and had a little stop through @slinka home state on its journey. Ooooooo, I've probably said too much but whatever...they are getting it today so they will know who I am sooner than later




My home state of red-neckery and intolerance?

Or my new state of ....red-neckery and intolerance? lol.

During my black Friday haze of shopping till 4AM online, I made some weird choices, and had a big ass box from Bath and Body Works shipped to my current state...not thinking that all of these xmas presents are going to texas....and won't fly on a carry-on. So when I was shipping everything (And you best believe I stuffed a medium flat rate box....mommy powers at their finest!) along with my ss's gift, the post office worker was like, "You sure do get your money's worth out of these boxes! This one box alone would've cost just from the weight and distance, about $40!" Winning.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 18, 2013)

@slinka I think I've learned that even though the past is behind us, and as much as we can grow from it and overcome all the shitty situations (pardon my french, sometimes that's the only word that accurately describes those things!), they're still a part of us, no matter how much we gain power over those actions!  



Hugs and love!  And I &lt;3 your art- it's awesome.  Super badass!

On a lighter note.. I may or may not be stalking the reveals thread for Kelly's reveal!  Hahaha.  Those beautiful blue boxes were just so lovely and I know that Tiffany just has the biggest heart!

Aww.. now I feel nostalgic and happy and I'm gonna be so sad when all this is over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

> IT'S FREAKING HEEEEEERRREEEEEE!!!!!


 AHHHHHH Can't wait to seeeeee!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> My home state of red-neckery and intolerance? Or my new state of ....red-neckery and intolerance? lol. During my black Friday haze of shopping till 4AM online, I made some weird choices, and had a big ass box from Bath and Body Works shipped to my current state...not thinking that all of these xmas presents are going to texas....and won't fly on a carry-on. So when I was shipping everything (And you best believe I stuffed a medium flat rate box....mommy powers at their finest!) along with my ss's gift, the post office worker was like, "You sure do get your money's worth out of these boxes! This one box alone would've cost just from the weight and distance, about $40!" Winning. Â





> My home state of red-neckery and intolerance? Or my new state of ....red-neckery and intolerance? lol. During my black Friday haze of shopping till 4AM online, I made some weird choices, and had a big ass box from Bath and Body Works shipped to my current state...not thinking that all of these xmas presents are going to texas....and won't fly on a carry-on. So when I was shipping everything (And you best believe I stuffed a medium flat rate box....mommy powers at their finest!) along with my ss's gift, the post office worker was like, "You sure do get your money's worth out of these boxes! This one box alone would've cost just from the weight and distance, about $40!" Winning. Â


 Lol. I was trying to pull some trickery with the guessing between Texas and Utah, buuuuut I live in Denver so it's next stoppppppp...Salt Lake City! Lol Side note: I just saw The Book Of Mormon and it was hilarious!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on having the hubby come home and the new job!


Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Both our hubbies should be on the testing/tasting panel for new products!  "HE didn't like it, NO GO, next...."

edit, I mean your hubbies, I don't have one yet 



...

Thanks, I think they do.  Am glad you might get to spend more time with him.


Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Congrats on having your hubby home more, and congrats on the new company and position - new beginnings are always exciting and full of possibilities!

As for the microwave popcorn - I got a pack of the bacon ones from a (now defunct) Goodies Box earlier this year - it stunk up the entire floor of my office building with the intense smell of liquid smoke and baco-bits. Beware!

Thanks guys. I'm definitely excited for more time home but also equally annoyed that the company that is taking over the current contract determined that in 6 weeks hubby will not be qualified for the same job he is doing now (better than his colleagues I might add). It would have been nice for the company to buy his contract because they pay well but I can't make them take him. The new company is approx 5 months gone/ 2 months home and the paid training is pretty awesome. It seems to be an opportunity that won't be available in a few years (the people with the experience the company wants are all still enlisted personnel, so they have to train people now but in a few years training will probably no longer be provided because qualified applicants will be available) so I'm hoping a gamble of more training and more time home for less pay turns out ok in the long run.
Hope everything turns out well for you and your family.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Lol. I was trying to pull some trickery with the guessing between Texas and Utah, buuuuut I live in Denver so it's next stoppppppp...Salt Lake City! Lol

Side note: I just saw The Book Of Mormon and it was hilarious!
I want to see that so bad!!!!I have a feeling it won't be shown here lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 18, 2013)

I just posted over on the reveal thread! CHECK IT OUT!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got everything wrapped - behind the spoiler is the wrapped pic, and also a quick pic of the makeup brush holder.   I learned some things making it on how to do them better next time, but I hope my SS likes it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had to swap out boxes, this will go into the mail tomorrow morning to be rushed to my SS!.



Spoiler



 



Textured and combo wheelthrown/handbuilt makeupbrush holder. Next time I'd add stops on the bottom, but I tested it and it still works






 Love the brush holder! Cant wait to see the reveal.


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> I want to see that so bad!!!!I have a feeling it won't be shown here lol


 Yeah, just given on demographics...I can't see an overwhelming desire from the state of Utah to bring that musical there. Lol. But it was hilarious! I didn't think the people of Denver were ready for all that, but I guess I give them less credit than they deserve. But maybe they knew what to expect since Colorado is Trey Parker and Matt Stones home state, because every show here was completely sold out. I had to get tickets back in June to see it at the end of November!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, just given on demographics...I can't see an overwhelming desire from the state of Utah to bring that musical there. Lol. But it was hilarious! I didn't think the people of Denver were ready for all that, but I guess I give them less credit than they deserve. But maybe they knew what to expect since Colorado is Trey Parker and Matt Stones home state, because every show here was completely sold out. I had to get tickets back in June to see it at the end of November!
I'm gonna find a way, damnit! lol. Yeah, Utah is definitely not ready...well, maybe Salt Lake....maybe. But probably not. I know we had some drag queens stop by salt lake so that's the only reason I say there might be a chance there lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

@KellyKaye  you lucky devil, you. =p


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> I'm gonna find a way, damnit! lol. Yeah, Utah is definitely not ready...well, maybe Salt Lake....maybe. But probably not. I know we had some drag queens stop by salt lake so that's the only reason I say there might be a chance there lol.


 Lol. Was Utah even ready for [@]slinka[/@]?! I loveeeeeee it!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. Was Utah even ready for @slinka?! I loveeeeeee it!
LMAO.

No, no they were not.
Sad thing is....I live in rural Utah (I actually live very close to what someone called the "Polyg-ghetto"...It's a FLDS polygamy compound....it's quite large. Everyone else, minus 1 person I've met around here, is regular LDS. Funny thing is, I probably care the least about the polygamists-they're always shocked when I'm like, "Cool for them. I couldn't share, but hey, I've seen sister wives and that's a pretty sweet set up.")....In Salt Lake you can see some tatted-up ex-convicts and stuff....here...nope. Just me, being the local freak, going to the grocery store in a blue wig, bright makeup, body-mods and (OMG I HAVE TO SHOW YOU GUYS MY EARLY XMAS PRESENT FROM THE HUSBAND) these shoes:
 





I'm in so much love with these shoes ("salem" boots by unif, in case you were wondering) I can't even deal.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

> LMAO. No, no they were not. Sad thing is....I live in rural Utah (I actually live very close to what someone called the "Polyghetto...It's a FLDS polygamy compound....it's quite large. Everyone else, minus 1 person I've met around here, is regularÂ LDS)....In Salt Lake you can see some tatted-up ex-convicts and stuff....here...nope. Just me, being the local freak, going to the grocery store in a blue wig, bright makeup, body-modsÂ and (OMG I HAVE TO SHOW YOU GUYS MY EAERLY XMAS PRESENT FROM THE HUSBAND) these shoes: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Sexy Shoe xmas present Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Sexy Shoe xmas present Spoiler!



Fun! I'd break my ankle in something like that though lol


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LMAO.

No, no they were not.
Sad thing is....I live in rural Utah (I actually live very close to what someone called the "Polyg-ghetto"...It's a FLDS polygamy compound....it's quite large. Everyone else, minus 1 person I've met around here, is regular LDS. Funny thing is, I probably care the least about the polygamists-they're always shocked when I'm like, "Cool for them. I couldn't share, but hey, I've seen sister wives and that's a pretty sweet set up.")....In Salt Lake you can see some tatted-up ex-convicts and stuff....here...nope. Just me, being the local freak, going to the grocery store in a blue wig, bright makeup, body-mods and (OMG I HAVE TO SHOW YOU GUYS MY EAERLY XMAS PRESENT FROM THE HUSBAND) these shoes:
 





I'm in so much love with these shoes ("salem" boots by unif, in case you were wondering) I can't even deal.
OMG I would love to be able to wear shoes like that!  I can't even wear kitten heels without people constantly asking why I'm so dressed up.  I need to move to your town so we can be weird together.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Fun! I'd break my ankle in something like that though lol
Haha...they're not even my most extreme shoes. Those are "sensible" for me. =p
These are my highest, most dangerous shoes:
 



 These are, if I remember correctly, 8.5" stilettos. Don't attempt carpet or uneven surfaces in these, as you will die.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I would love to be able to wear shoes like that!  I can't even wear kitten heels without people constantly asking why I'm so dressed up.  I need to move to your town so we can be weird together.

Yes! Please do! I need a friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also...if you wear a 9-10 in shoes...we could sharesies lol


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

> Haha...they're not even my most extreme shoes. Those are "sensible" for me. =p These are my highest, most dangerous shoes: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Super Sexy Shoe Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Super Sexy Shoe Spoiler!



they're spooky pretty. It's not that I don't want to(hubby is 6'5" he loves when I wear heels) but I can roll my ankle barefoot. I have some wedges I can wear but that's about the best I can do.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol thats supposed to say soooo by spooky will do nicely as well. Silly phone.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


they're spooky pretty. It's not that I don't want to(hubby is 6'5" he loves when I wear heels) but I can roll my ankle barefoot. I have some wedges I can wear but that's about the best I can do.
Better safe than sorry!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh yea it kinda ruins the vibe when hubby has to help you back to the car (I might know from experience) lmao


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

omg my girl might be getting hers today AAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol thats supposed to say soooo by spooky will do nicely as well. Silly phone.
LOL!  Someone posted "Spooky cute" on a picture of my sister's puppy on FB.  I always thought that was weird, but it makes more sense now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

lmao...I kind of wish I could get my SS assignment for next year already, just so I could shop for her ALL YEAR. (Yes, I know that's not logical.) 

Ahhh I'm going crazy, I so hope my girl gets hers tomorrow...way to waste my flava, USPS/holidays/snow...


----------



## mermuse (Dec 18, 2013)

I think my present is downstairs, but I am reluctant to go down there since they had a massive pile of boxes they were logging when I passed through and I would hate to go down only to be shooed away.  I'm ready!  I'm ready!  My patient self is becoming impatient only because I'm sure it's here!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> LMAO. No, no they were not. Sad thing is....I live in rural Utah (I actually live very close to what someone called the "Polyg-ghetto"...It's a FLDS polygamy compound....it's quite large. Everyone else, minus 1 person I've met around here, is regularÂ LDS. Funny thing is, I probably care the least about the polygamists-they're always shocked when I'm like, "Cool for them. I couldn't share, but hey, I've seen sister wives and that's a pretty sweet set up.")....In Salt Lake you can see some tatted-up ex-convicts and stuff....here...nope. Just me, being the local freak, going to the grocery store in a blue wig, bright makeup, body-modsÂ and (OMG I HAVE TO SHOW YOU GUYS MY EARLY XMAS PRESENT FROM THE HUSBAND) these shoes: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Sexy Shoe xmas present Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Sexy Shoe xmas present Spoiler!



Lol. I effing love it! The world needs many more [@]slinka[/@] to shake things up and keep life interesting!!!


----------



## mermuse (Dec 18, 2013)

It's here!  It's happening!  It's SO BIG!

(that's what she said?)


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Lol. I was trying to pull some trickery with the guessing between Texas and Utah, buuuuut I live in Denver so it's next stoppppppp...Salt Lake City! Lol

Side note: I just saw The Book Of Mormon and it was hilarious!
Saw BoM a few months ago... and could not stop laughing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Hurry up and open, Mermuse, we're dyin' here!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 18, 2013)

Got my box and it's all so pretty I don't wanna open it. Thank you so much missemiee. Z is hugging her gift waiting for me to give the ok to open it lol. I'll post pics in a ill bit. She was right I would have seen the paper and gone MINE!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Ahh, I need to bathe, but I'm so excited to see what you girls got!

Is it bad that the most exciting part of my new hours (with my new position at work) for me is having free evening time for MUT and this thread?? haha


----------



## missemiee (Dec 18, 2013)

> Got my box and it's all so pretty I don't wanna open it. Thank you so much missemiee. Z is hugging her gift waiting for me to give the ok to open it lol. I'll post pics in a ill bit. She was right I would have seen the paper and gone MINE!


 Lol yayyyyy! I was so excited when I found that wrapping paper, I was having heart palpitations lol! I had to go back to get another roll to wrap my brothers Xmas presents in because he saw it in my car one day and thought it was for him and then whined when I told him it wasn't. Lol


----------



## mermuse (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hurry up and open, Mermuse, we're dyin' here!

I'm sitting in a pile in the middle of the floor and I haven't opened the half of it.  It was 6.5 pounds!  I got distracted writing directly to Santa right away.  I need to get this lot organized and start trying to take better pictures!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

It's been delivered....now she just needs to post....I hope she likes it!!!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 18, 2013)

Cue dramatic sigh. I didn't get my present today.


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We did, however, fight at the end over who got to keep it.  Today with scanning though it might not be such a big deal.
OOOO I'd totally be interested in doing that. If you use the small moleskin ones, it would be easy to ship.

I also remember this thing going around on fb a while back.

You posted something on your status and the people who reposted it/commented or something you were going to surprise them with something in the upcoming year with no warning. Sort of like the pay it forward thing. So when they reposted that status and other people shared it, they were going to do something for them.

I don't know if that makes sense but it seems like a cool idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

I just want my girl to posttttttt aaaagggghhhhhhhhh

I just want to know if I made her happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just want my girl to posttttttt aaaagggghhhhhhhhh

I just want to know if I made her happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
There is NO way you didn't make her happy...  No doubt in my mind.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is NO way you didn't make her happy...  No doubt in my mind.
Aw, thanks.

I'm imagining her opening it... with a look of "wtf" at the poor wrapping job lol ('cause unfortunately, my girl has good wrapping skills lol) and trying to unpack the tightly-tetris-style-packed-flat-rate boxes and mumbling curses at me lol. And then being offended by my lady death xmas card/note.

=p

I mean...I was just trying to capture the essence of my being...organized chaos....in the boxes, lol.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2013)

Aww, sad face, my Santee hasn't been on in a few days!  And it should be there any day now according to the lady at the post office!  Tracking wasn't provided as an option for me, so I'm relying on an update on the forum to let me know it's there.  Fingers crossed for some update action soon!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 18, 2013)

You guysss! I'm nervous because tomorrow morning I take my NCLEX!! Ahhhh I hope I can sleep tonight. I should receive my gift on Friday so that will be a nice distraction while I await my results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guysss! I'm nervous because tomorrow morning I take my NCLEX!! Ahhhh I hope I can sleep tonight. I should receive my gift on Friday so that will be a nice distraction while I await my results






Good luck! I took the NCLEX a couple years ago on July 5 (yup...day after Independence Day, so that exam date is forever ingrained in my mind). I'm sure that you've prepared well, so relax and get some rest tonight. You'll ace it!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guysss! I'm nervous because tomorrow morning I take my NCLEX!! Ahhhh I hope I can sleep tonight. I should receive my gift on Friday so that will be a nice distraction while I await my results




Aw, don't be nervous, you're gonna nail it!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might be in Chicago on Friday! Maybe! My boyfriend was thinking museum + hipster date and ODing on coffee in Wicker Park + macarons. Perhaps an impromptu MUT meet up can be added if we actually go!


Ooh yay! If you do go let me know!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ummm I'm just super jealous of this Chicago meet up talk. I haven't been home to visit in over year and a half





Buuuuuut I am coming home in October for my brother in laws wedding! I plan on staying a week ish. So let's have a meet up then, please and thanks! Lol.

Just ping everyone with a reminder - I love getting together with folks. Honestly all of my best female friends have moved elsewhere - my bff is now overseas (*sadface*) and I only get to see her once a year, so I rarely get to hang out and talk girly stuff.  The rest of my guy and gal pals are decidedly not into makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love having pen pals but never have had a long-term one lol. I don't know if it's because I always send them weird drawings or...Idk...maybe I'm just too odd for people. One day I'll meet a new pen-friend.

Speaking of weird things I draw...I hope I don't freak my santee out too bad....this was the picture I drew for the cover of my xmas card/note... Says "Happy Holidays" underneath lol...

What's wrong with my brain? Oh well.
 






This is absolutely amazing!!  If you ever wanted to work out a trade, if you can make a black and white image I could put it on a cup for you - I can screen print onto clay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

This is absolutely amazing!!  If you ever wanted to work out a trade, if you can make a black and white image I could put it on a cup for you - I can screen print onto clay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oooh, that sounds neat!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was fitted and bought my first corset at DeMask on my first trip to Germany, and it took me time to acclimate to the restriction.   Love them for events and balls but can't begin to imagine wearing one all the time.   I can lace a corset like a fiend - the girl wears them or bindings of other kinds and it's cool but I would be a bigger screaming hag than I usually am if I was constricted all the time.   

I'm devoting this upcoming year to changing my look - different makeup, different style, and yes a healthier lifestyle including eliminating all processed foods, and working out.  I'm not focusing on the weight what I want is to change my lifestyle to a focus on being healthy.  Fabulous in Paris for my 50th birthday is the focus.   


Congratulations! I'm on a quest to lose 50 as well. I'm down 15 so far, but need to keep going.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was fitted and bought my first corset at DeMask on my first trip to Germany, and it took me time to acclimate to the restriction.   Love them for events and balls but can't begin to imagine wearing one all the time.   I can lace a corset like a fiend - the girl wears them or bindings of other kinds and it's cool but I would be a bigger screaming hag than I usually am if I was constricted all the time.   

I'm devoting this upcoming year to changing my look - different makeup, different style, and yes a healthier lifestyle including eliminating all processed foods, and working out.  I'm not focusing on the weight what I want is to change my lifestyle to a focus on being healthy.  Fabulous in Paris for my 50th birthday is the focus.   

I'm a huge corset fanatic, I have a collection of (I shouldn't admit this) over 20 from different makers.  I looove wearing them and can lace down over 8 inches. Then again, I'm squishy, but still, it's fun.  It's all about the fit, the better fitting the more comfy for long term wear.   Although for off the rack, corsets.co.uk's corsets are pretty awesome for inexpensive starters.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
We should totally be bff's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I keep feeling like if you were next door we'd totally be hanging out. I love corsets and crazy shoes and makeup and geeky stuff


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We should totally be bff's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I keep feeling like if you were next door we'd totally be hanging out. I love corsets and crazy shoes and makeup and geeky stuff
It is funny to hear everyone talk about corsets on here.  I do 1800's living history and wear a corset by necessity.  (Trust me, you don't want to haul wood and water for your fire without some back support).  I am so excited to start doing 1812 so I can wear a short corset! lol.  We finally started making mine at home so we could get the fit right.  There is nothing more uncomfortable than a badly fitted corset IMO.  I feel like we might need another thread for this.  I want to hear all about your corsets!


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

I have SO many corsets...I seriously have no idea how many I have. It is that bad. lol. #sorrynotsorry

Probably over 50. 'cause...problems, I have them.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

BTW- I have a 32" that was sent to me by mistake...royal blue if I remember correctly, overbust. If anyone has a fun trade offer or something, I'm down lol. (I wear a 20", so this 32" has nothing to offer me, lol)

It's in Tx, so I'll have to get my mom to send a pic, but I think it looks like this:
 



Spoiler


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 19, 2013)

This sounds so cool. All this corset talk is so cool... I am so jealous of all of you!!



> BTW- I have a 32" that was sent to me by mistake...royal blue if I remember correctly, overbust. If anyone has a fun trade offer or something, I'm down lol. (I wear a 20", so this 32" has nothing to offer me, lol)


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 19, 2013)

I always wanted to try a corset! But for some reason I have it in my head that I don't want to invest in pretty clothes until I've lost "the weight". 

I dropped 36lbs only to gain back 15... lol. My goal is 100lbs. 

Hopefully next year I can lose another 30.

I WONDER WHEN MY SANTEE WILL GET HER GIFT? WILL SHE LIKE IT? SUSPENSE!!!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always wanted to try a corset! But for some reason I have it in my head that I don't want to invest in pretty clothes until I've lost "the weight".

I dropped 36lbs only to gain back 15... lol. My goal is 100lbs.

Hopefully next year I can lose another 30.

I WONDER WHEN MY SANTEE WILL GET HER GIFT? WILL SHE LIKE IT? SUSPENSE!!!!
If you are planning on seriously losing a substantial amount of weight relatively soon, then yes, it would be in the best interest of your wallet to wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Corsets will shrink with you only so much....and once it's too big it won't do as much for you as it should (Loose corsets aren't cute or comfy =p)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats on your weight loss so far!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

All of you ladies with your weight loss talk and goals. I had to chime in... 5 years ago, I weighed 192lbs and I am only 5'1"... not a good look for me at all. I was never a big child/teenager but spending 6 years in college caused me to live a really unhealthy lifestyle and I gained a ton of weight over probably 4 of those 6 years. After I graduated and moved to Colorado, I knew I had to change my lifestyle. At first, I just changed my eating habits but wasn't working out and dropped 40lbs just from that alone in about a year. The year after I started working out with a trainer once a week and worked out on my own 5 days a week and over the next year I got myself down to 113lbs (ive since put on weight, fluctuating 5 to 10lbs over the last several years, because honestly 113lbs was too small for me). I NEVER thought it would be possible, I truly thought I'd be overweight forever. It was the hardest but the best thing I've ever done and looking back I cant even believe that was me. So if I could do it, than honestly anyone of you ladies who want lose weight can too! Believe in yourself, take one day at a time, and keep your goal always on your mind. But most importantly don't deprive yourself. I never did. It was never a diet. Diets don't work. For me, it was a lifestyle change and I couldn't be happier than I am now. Sorry, I sound like a crazy Jillian Micheals. Lol. But I'm dead serious, take it from a girl who's been there and done that. Ok, we can go back to talking about makeup and Secret Santa...just felt like I needed to give some encouragement and inspiration to those looking to make a change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man...I caught a really nasty plague out of nowhere and have spent the last 20 hours or so sleeping and cradling my sprite and pepto bismol... I feel so disoriented! But my santee is supposed to get her gift today and I'm just really excited about that!
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm elfing for someone, and she totally had to file a claim with the USPS to attempt to locate her SS's package. USPS sucks. haha! I feel so bad for her!





Oh no! I hope they are able to find her package.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mailed out my Secret Santee's package today!

Package spoilers:





P. S. Dear Secret Santee - your package should arrive by the end of the week. Please open the gifts in numerical order (due to item #1 being a perishable item). Enjoy!

Looks so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to give a little teaser to my Santee who will be getting this soon can't wait for her to receive it! 





These are two wrapped boxes tied together...and kind of hefty lol




That wrapping paper is so pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, the person I'm elfing for has another question for me to pose to y'all. She obviously can't ask because her SS will put the pieces together and figure out who she is --

She's filed a claim with the USPS to have them attempt to locate her SS package that she shipped 2 day priority on Dec 7. She was contacted yesterday by a postal worker who was trying to gather more information. She told me that the postal worker seemed less than optimistic that the package would be found. There have been no scans since the package was delivered to the original PO. The package was insured for $50, so in the event the package can't be located, she should be getting some of her money back. Her SS is out of town until the 20th, so she will have to wait until then to know if the package has been delievered and just hasn't had updated tracking. If she waits until the 20th, only to find the package was never delivered, there's no way she can get a gift to her SS before Christmas. However, if she goes out to "repurchase" some of the gifts now, in the event the package WAS delivered, her SS will receive duplicate packages. She's asking if anyone out there in makeup land has had a similar experience and/or what y'all would recommend. She's pretty bummed out -- feeling like she's failed at SS and all her hard work will never been seen and her makeup goodies will never get loved!

Help her!




I would say wait until the 20th hopefully by then the situation will be more clear in regards  to where the package is. I have had  issues where I have claimed something as lost and it has appeared out of the blue  a while later.  I am sure your santee will understand the circumstances. Just in case it doesn't turn up and you have to resend,  its always nice to get presents after the holidays!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  at one point i thought of doing a christmas card exchange (because i wanted to send everyone christmas cards and little goodies) too but then my life got in the way and then it was mid december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />      But i would be open to some sort of random surprise address exchange where a bunch of us share addresses nd then send random surprises... what do you guys think?
That would be so  awesome, I love getting mail!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BTW- I have a 32" that was sent to me by mistake...royal blue if I remember correctly, overbust. If anyone has a fun trade offer or something, I'm down lol. (I wear a 20", so this 32" has nothing to offer me, lol)

It's in Tx, so I'll have to get my mom to send a pic, but I think it looks like this:
 



Spoiler












 I might be interested but... how do you know your corset waist size?? Like, if your 'natural waist' is 32" do you want  a 32" corset or do you actually want a smaller one?


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

I've determined Sephora put that palette up to break me.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

> BTW- I have a 32" that was sent to me by mistake...royal blue if I remember correctly, overbust. If anyone has a fun trade offer or something, I'm down lol. (I wear a 20", so this 32" has nothing to offer me, lol) Oh that's nice!!! I would love but sadly no fun trade, lol. I love your drawing for your santee. You are definitely super talented and no I don't think it's weird. It's in Tx, so I'll have to get my mom to send a pic, but I think it looks like this: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 19, 2013)

@Sakura83 that wrapping and paper is beautiful. I dreamed of doing this.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 




 I might be interested but... how do you know your corset waist size?? Like, if your 'natural waist' is 32" do you want  a 32" corset or do you actually want a smaller one?




Nope! If your natural waist is a 32", you'll DEFINITELY want a smaller one! (Always errr on the side of small...it should never be loose and if it's all the way closed from the get-go....you need a smaller one! Yes, I AM telling you that you SHOULD have a reasonable (about the width of your 4 fingers....like if you were holding your fingers up....that direction, lol) gap in the back!) Now, assuming you have a fairly normal body-structure and what-not, how you'd normally figure this out on your own is by first understanding how much the corset is meant to reduce you by, for most (and this one is 5-6), you'll easily get 4-6 inches. Sooo, you can subtract 5-6" from your natural waist (Which you should measure at the smallest point of your midsection, basically.). Now, this is method works great for OTR (off the rack) corsets (like the one I have up there). Now, I will say- that the squishier you are, the more of a reduction you can achieve with relative ease. So, say, cinching an additional 2" is very trying for a tiny-waisted girl, an additional 2" can be like nothin' to a squishier gal! For example- I had a gal come into my shop with a waist size (and this was a TIGHT waist size! We squeezed our clients to figure out their squishiness and approximate size, lol-it's an art) of 46...so I'm guessing her un-squeezed measurement was around 50". So...subtract 6 from 50...44, right? Wrong! In a steel boned underbust, this woman fit wonderfully into a 36. She just kept disappearing! lol. But unless you're fairly large (with  of it being tummy) you shouldn't face that big of a problem/size differentiation.

Also- in an underbust you can reduce more. Why? Because you don't have to worry about the boobies getting squished to death. ('cause 4-boob ain't cute on no one). BUT most people like the look of an overbust and how you can wear it out with nothing else (Plus it's your bra!) I like to sleep in my underbusts for optimal training, but often I'll wear an overbust out in public because it's simpler ('cause I wear them as a top- not hidden). But if you're not looking for intense waist training stuff, this paragraph means nothing to you lol. Most people buy and love an overbust and wear it out on occasion =p I realize I'm a freak of nature lol.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope! If your natural waist is a 32", you'll DEFINITELY want a smaller one! (Always errr on the side of small...it should never be loose and if it's all the way closed from the get-go....you need a smaller one! Yes, I AM telling you that you SHOULD have a reasonable (about the width of your 4 fingers....like if you were holding your fingers up....that direction, lol) gap in the back!) Now, assuming you have a fairly normal body-structure and what-not, how you'd normally figure this out on your own is by first understanding how much the corset is meant to reduce you by, for most (and this one is 5-6), you'll easily get 4-6 inches. Sooo, you can subtract 5-6" from your natural waist (Which you should measure at the smallest point of your midsection, basically.). Now, this is method works great for OTR (off the rack) corsets (like the one I have up there). Now, I will say- that the squishier you are, the more of a reduction you can achieve with relative ease. So, say, cinching an additional 2" is very trying for a tiny-waisted girl, an additional 2" can be like nothin' to a squishier gal! For example- I had a gal come into my shop with a waist size (and this was a TIGHT waist size! We squeezed our clients to figure out their squishiness and approximate size, lol-it's an art) of 46...so I'm guessing her un-squeezed measurement was around 50". So...subtract 6 from 50...44, right? Wrong! In a steel boned underbust, this woman fit wonderfully into a 36. She just kept disappearing! lol. But unless you're fairly large (with  of it being tummy) you shouldn't face that big of a problem/size differentiation.

Also- in an underbust you can reduce more. Why? Because you don't have to worry about the boobies getting squished to death. ('cause 4-boob ain't cute on no one). BUT most people like the look of an overbust and how you can wear it out with nothing else (Plus it's your bra!) I like to sleep in my underbusts for optimal training, but often I'll wear an overbust out in public because it's simpler ('cause I wear them as a top- not hidden). But if you're not looking for intense waist training stuff, this paragraph means nothing to you lol. Most people buy and love an overbust and wear it out on occasion =p I realize I'm a freak of nature lol.
Ok so other stupid question.  How do you lace it up if you are all on your own? Can you do it all on your own or do you need a helper?


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Congratulations! I'm on a quest to lose 50 as well. I'm down 15 so far, but need to keep going.  

I'm a huge corset fanatic, I have a collection of (I shouldn't admit this) over 20 from different makers.  I looove wearing them and can lace down over 8 inches. Then again, I'm squishy, but still, it's fun.  It's all about the fit, the better fitting the more comfy for long term wear.   Although for off the rack, corsets.co.uk's corsets are pretty awesome for inexpensive starters. 
LOL... no I'm not looking to lose 50 - I'm looking to be fit and healthy for my 50th Birthday.   My aversion to the whole being bound up thing is probably rooted in being an asthmatic child and still having bouts of allergic asthma as an adult.   I've had most of my corsets made for me - I only wear them to lifestyle events so they are part of outfits.I wear them and then I'm out of them because there is no such things a long term wear, corset and me.    Off the rack there's Ms Martha's Corset Shoppe here in Atlanta - she's lovely and won't sell a corset that looks like crap on a person.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope! If your natural waist is a 32", you'll DEFINITELY want a smaller one! (Always errr on the side of small...it should never be loose and if it's all the way closed from the get-go....you need a smaller one! Yes, I AM telling you that you SHOULD have a reasonable (about the width of your 4 fingers....like if you were holding your fingers up....that direction, lol) gap in the back!) Now, assuming you have a fairly normal body-structure and what-not, how you'd normally figure this out on your own is by first understanding how much the corset is meant to reduce you by, for most (and this one is 5-6), you'll easily get 4-6 inches. Sooo, you can subtract 5-6" from your natural waist (Which you should measure at the smallest point of your midsection, basically.). Now, this is method works great for OTR (off the rack) corsets (like the one I have up there). Now, I will say- that the squishier you are, the more of a reduction you can achieve with relative ease. So, say, cinching an additional 2" is very trying for a tiny-waisted girl, an additional 2" can be like nothin' to a squishier gal! For example- I had a gal come into my shop with a waist size (and this was a TIGHT waist size! We squeezed our clients to figure out their squishiness and approximate size, lol-it's an art) of 46...so I'm guessing her un-squeezed measurement was around 50". So...subtract 6 from 50...44, right? Wrong! In a steel boned underbust, this woman fit wonderfully into a 36. She just kept disappearing! lol. But unless you're fairly large (with  of it being tummy) you shouldn't face that big of a problem/size differentiation.

Also- in an underbust you can reduce more. Why? Because you don't have to worry about the boobies getting squished to death. ('cause 4-boob ain't cute on no one). BUT most people like the look of an overbust and how you can wear it out with nothing else (Plus it's your bra!) I like to sleep in my underbusts for optimal training, but often I'll wear an overbust out in public because it's simpler ('cause I wear them as a top- not hidden). But if you're not looking for intense waist training stuff, this paragraph means nothing to you lol. Most people buy and love an overbust and wear it out on occasion =p I realize I'm a freak of nature lol.

This is actually so interesting to me. I love corsets and want to get one sometime soon so all the information is very appreciated!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok so other stupid question.  How do you lace it up if you are all on your own? Can you do it all on your own or do you need a helper?
Not stupid! Not one bit! I will admit...it takes some practice to lace-up yourself, but it is not at all impossible. If you can get someone to help- do! lol.

Basically, the corset is tied in a way where it creates two loops for you to pull on in the middle, and you'll simply pull until you feel it is comfortably tight, and you'll learn to pull around at the top or bottom to adjust...after you're all adjusted, you tie a bow. At the company I worked at, we made most of our corsets to lace up in the front and the back- soooo, I would fit you (the front is meant to be closed!) and thereby set the back lacing. Now, you wouldn't touch the back (unless you needed to make it tighter/looser later in life) and you would get yourself in and out through the front. Pretty darn nifty once you got the hang of it!

Here's an example of the type of lacing any typical OTR corset will come tied with(appropriate for self-lacing):


The hanging  bottom laces though, will be tied in a knot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Whoops- forgot to mention- you'll loosen up the back laces (as it is tied already in most cases) and then clasp the front together. Then you pull!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is actually so interesting to me. I love corsets and want to get one sometime soon so all the information is very appreciated!
Anytime! I'm glad my weird job/life/obsession knowledge can be of use to someone else lol!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Z wrapped my gifts!!
That's so sweet!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love having pen pals but never have had a long-term one lol. I don't know if it's because I always send them weird drawings or...Idk...maybe I'm just too odd for people. One day I'll meet a new pen-friend.

Speaking of weird things I draw...I hope I don't freak my santee out too bad....this was the picture I drew for the cover of my xmas card/note... Says "Happy Holidays" underneath lol...

What's wrong with my brain? Oh well.
 




That's a great drawing!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Lady Death!

I still have a pile of Purgatori comics somewhere and a few of the action figures tucked away (Jade, Chastity, etc).  &gt;_&lt;

Little Mermaid right next to her would have been right up my alley.  But that's a story for another day when I'm not doing a pathetic job of getting ready for work.

Great job, by the way!  : D
I'm stunned that someone besides me has ever heard of those! YES.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All of my comics are gone- along with my Priest collection (Which I really really want to replace), but I still love it lol.

...STORYTIME:
So, when I was a kid...I was in junior high so I guess I was 11-12? Anywho, every morning we had to (I lived in a not-so-great-neighborhood in Houston), upon arriving to public school, put our clear or mesh backpacks on a table that went down the line of teachers, principals and I think a cop somewhere and they would go through all of your stuff while you went through a metal detector.
One morning, an AP found the space in one of my binders where I drew things (And I drew things partly because I was always bored in school, and also it was a little bit of an escape...the safest escape I was utilizing, because I had a terrible home-life. Like, supremely awful- that's another story-time tale though) and took the binder aside and started showing all of the other inspector-teachers/APs and they were talking amongst themselves and I just knew I was in trouble. I drew lots of strong female characters- but I always loved drawing purgatory, lady death, lady demon, etc. I worked really, really hard on them. None of them even had weapons or nudity- mind you. But they took my whole binder, after telling me how talented I was, and threw away every last thing I had drawn in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess 'cause they're demon-like? Had I been a little older, I would've raised hell- but I wasn't at that point yet in my life. It seriously still breaks my little heart to this day lol. I really, really hated that f-ing AP. Ugh. At least I didn't get into any formal trouble...'cause word getting to my dad would've SUCKED even more.

That's so mean! sorry to hear you had to deal with so much.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're lovely ladies, I love you all but I love sleep more. I was up late last night and Z's kept me up since 6 with her Typhoid Mary act, hacking and coughing ( I feel bed for her too but Sleep). So I'm gonna be bad and head back to bed. No reveals without me. It is forbidden.
Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never received a gift from my husband on the actual day of the holiday/special occasion.  He gets so excited to give me the gift once he buys it that I end up getting Christmas gifts a week or two before Christmas.  He also doesn't usually buy me birthday or anniversary presents.  He says he just doesn't know what to get me, so I get nothing.  This past year was particularly bad since he didn't even get me a card for my birthday or our anniversary.  (Neither did my daughter, for my birthday.  In fact, she forgot and didn't even tell me happy birthday until DH mentioned it late in the day.  I was a little bummed.)  He is wonderful in so many ways, but not at gift giving.
Sorry to hear that, maybe you need to make  him a wishlist? The hubby is pretty good with knowing what to get me. I don't have kids but I would be pretty sad if my kids didn't wish me happy birthday.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never received a gift from my husband on the actual day of the holiday/special occasion.  He gets so excited to give me the gift once he buys it that I end up getting Christmas gifts a week or two before Christmas.  He also doesn't usually buy me birthday or anniversary presents.  He says he just doesn't know what to get me, so I get nothing.  This past year was particularly bad since he didn't even get me a card for my birthday or our anniversary.  (Neither did my daughter, for my birthday.  In fact, she forgot and didn't even tell me happy birthday until DH mentioned it late in the day.  I was a little bummed.)  He is wonderful in so many ways, but not at gift giving.
I already told my husband what I want for my birthday in March, I really want the new Balenciaga Rosabotanica! I am a huge, HUGE, fan of Florabotanica and I didn't even smell if before I bought it. I just knew from the notes that I would love it.

And I swear if my husband or daughter ever forgot my birthday I would go on a shopping spree for anything and everything that ever peaked my interest.

I knew there was a reason you are so awesome you're a march baby! when is your birthday?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I have never received a gift from my husband on the actual day of the holiday/special occasion.  He gets so excited to give me the gift once he buys it that I end up getting Christmas gifts a week or two before Christmas. * He also doesn't usually buy me birthday or anniversary presents.  He says he just doesn't know what to get me, so I get nothing.  This past year was particularly bad since he didn't even get me a card for my birthday or our anniversary.  (Neither did my daughter, for my birthday.  In fact, she forgot and didn't even tell me happy birthday until DH mentioned it late in the day.  I was a little bummed.)  He is wonderful in so many ways, but not at gift giving.
My fiance is like that. He cannot keep a secret. But to be fair, I do pry for hints but then he just blurts it out anyway. We're awful. He couldn't even keep our proposal a secret - the dork! But this year we are being good and keeping the gifts a surprise until Christmas. Darn it, I just want to be surprised , thats all!

Oh no - not cool that they didn't remember! I think we should start up the birthday group again that way everyone who wants to join can feel a little special on their birthday!

There was a birthday group? that sounds like such a good idea.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was a birthday group? that sounds like such a good idea.
It's my understanding that it kinda fell apart so then people who had participated earlier in the year but had birthdays later in the year sent out presents but received none.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Technically KK you would be physically unable to hold up your head or actually walk if you had those dimensions.  I know a chick who comes close, she's been tight-lacing for years, is a pilates and yoga addict and won the genetic lottery. 

I only allow her to come over on days when I decide that I need to wear something besides my jammies and do more with my hair than pull it back into a ponytail.  
Hahahahahahaaaaaaaa. Yeah, I've looked into tight lacing because I think it's amazing that a body can be modified so much over time. However, I've yet to dive into it because I'm afraid I'd get addicted.

2014 is the year that I want to make some big changes to my body. I'm going to be working out a lot more and lifting more. I lost 50 pounds in 2011 so I know that I'm capable of going to the extremes. Congrats on the weight loss thats amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was fitted and bought my first corset at DeMask on my first trip to Germany, and it took me time to acclimate to the restriction.   Love them for events and balls but can't begin to imagine wearing one all the time.   I can lace a corset like a fiend - the girl wears them or bindings of other kinds and it's cool but I would be a bigger screaming hag than I usually am if I was constricted all the time.   

I'm devoting this upcoming year to changing my look - different makeup, different style, and yes a healthier lifestyle including eliminating all processed foods, and working out.  I'm not focusing on the weight what I want is to change my lifestyle to a focus on being healthy.  Fabulous in Paris for my 50th birthday is the focus.  

You can do it! I am also cutting out certain foods from my diet, dairy has got to go. I'm lactose intolerant anyway so I should stop punishing myself. But how will you live without cheese?


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys I am having such a bad day! I took my NCLEX this morning and I'm pretty sure that I didn't pass...again. There's a trick that is pretty much 100% accurate and my result is that I failed. I can pay $8 Saturday morning to view my results online, but I don't think I want to pay $ to find out I failed. So I finally got home and while walking up the stairs to my condo there it was. My SS package. My eyes filled with tears because I was at my ultimate low and then I got a huge wave of a feeling that everything was going to be ok. There are people in this world who care about you and that is more important that passing this test. Even though this test is extremely import to me. I got inside and opened the package. I originally planned to save my gift until Christmas to open it, but if decided I deserved to open it today. I feel extremely blessed and thankful that @hhummel took the time to shop for me. heather you have no idea how much you brightened my day. You're an angel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guysss! I'm nervous because tomorrow morning I take my NCLEX!! Ahhhh I hope I can sleep tonight. I should receive my gift on Friday so that will be a nice distraction while I await my results




I know im late ,but I hope all went well on your test.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always wanted to try a corset! But for some reason I have it in my head that I don't want to invest in pretty clothes until I've lost "the weight".

I dropped 36lbs only to gain back 15... lol. My goal is 100lbs.

Hopefully next year I can lose another 30.

I WONDER WHEN MY SANTEE WILL GET HER GIFT? WILL SHE LIKE IT? SUSPENSE!!!!
Congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guys I am having such a bad day! I took my NCLEX this morning and I'm pretty sure that I didn't pass...again. There's a trick that is pretty much 100% accurate and my result is that I failed. I can pay $8 Saturday morning to view my results online, but I don't think I want to pay $ to find out I failed. So I finally got home and while walking up the stairs to my condo there it was. My SS package. My eyes filled with tears because I was at my ultimate low and then I got a huge wave of a feeling that everything was going to be ok. There are people in this world who care about you and that is more important that passing this test. Even though this test is extremely import to me. I got inside and opened the package. I originally planned to save my gift until Christmas to open it, but if decided I deserved to open it today. I feel extremely blessed and thankful that @hhummel took the time to shop for me. heather you have no idea how much you brightened my day. You're an angel











Hugs! Hopefully you did better than you think. Hubby took the FAA tests many times (expensive things those are). He knows what he's doing but he crashes on tests.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All of you ladies with your weight loss talk and goals. I had to chime in...

5 years ago, I weighed 192lbs and I am only 5'1"... not a good look for me at all. I was never a big child/teenager but spending 6 years in college caused me to live a really unhealthy lifestyle and I gained a ton of weight over probably 4 of those 6 years. After I graduated and moved to Colorado, I knew I had to change my lifestyle. At first, I just changed my eating habits but wasn't working out and dropped 40lbs just from that alone in about a year. The year after I started working out with a trainer once a week and worked out on my own 5 days a week and over the next year I got myself down to 113lbs (ive since put on weight, fluctuating 5 to 10lbs over the last several years, because honestly 113lbs was too small for me).

I NEVER thought it would be possible, I truly thought I'd be overweight forever. It was the hardest but the best thing I've ever done and looking back I cant even believe that was me.

So if I could do it, than honestly anyone of you ladies who want lose weight can too! Believe in yourself, take one day at a time, and keep your goal always on your mind. But most importantly don't deprive yourself. I never did. It was never a diet. Diets don't work. For me, it was a lifestyle change and I couldn't be happier than I am now.

Sorry, I sound like a crazy Jillian Micheals. Lol. But I'm dead serious, take it from a girl who's been there and done that.

Ok, we can go back to talking about makeup and Secret Santa...just felt like I needed to give some encouragement and inspiration to those looking to make a change





Congrats on loosing all the weight and keeping it off, very inspirational story.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was a birthday group? that sounds like such a good idea.
It's my understanding that it kinda fell apart so then people who had participated earlier in the year but had birthdays later in the year sent out presents but received none.

Thanks for letting me know. I feel bad for the people who didn't get gifts.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You guys I am having such a bad day! I took my NCLEX this morning and I'm pretty sure that I didn't pass...again. There's a trick that is pretty much 100% accurate and my result is that I failed. I can pay $8 Saturday morning to view my results online, but I don't think I want to pay $ to find out I failed. So I finally got home and while walking up the stairs to my condo there it was. My SS package. My eyes filled with tears because I was at my ultimate low and then I got a huge wave of a feeling that everything was going to be ok. There are people in this world who care about you and that is more important that passing this test. Even though this test is extremely import to me. I got inside and opened the package. I originally planned to save my gift until Christmas to open it, but if decided I deserved to open it today. I feel extremely blessed and thankful that @hhummel took the time to shop for me. heather you have no idea how much you brightened my day. You're an angel








Hope you are wrong and all went well. Yay to getting your package, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## HHummel (Dec 19, 2013)

> You guys I am having such a bad day! I took my NCLEX this morning and I'm pretty sure that I didn't pass...again. There's a trick that is pretty much 100% accurate and my result is that I failed. I can pay $8 Saturday morning to view my results online, but I don't think I want to pay $ to find out I failed. So I finally got home and while walking up the stairs to my condo there it was. My SS package. My eyes filled with tears because I was at my ultimate low and then I got a huge wave of a feeling that everything was going to be ok. There are people in this world who care about you and that is more important that passing this test. Even though this test is extremely import to me. I got inside and opened the package. I originally planned to save my gift until Christmas to open it, but if decided I deserved to open it today. I feel extremely blessed and thankful that @hhummel took the time to shop for me. heather you have no idea how much you brightened my day. You're an angel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're so welcome! It arrived a day early, which is fantastic because you can use some cheering up. I know those RN exam are tough! I work in a hospital and lots of nurses have to retake, have trouble with it, etc. From what I heard there's sorta a system to taking it. And that a lot of the questions are repeatedly asked in different ways, made to second guess yourself, and confuse you. You can do it though! Stick to your first instincts, always!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 19, 2013)

[@]Dayo Steph[/@]You didn't happen to be shopping at Macy's State Street tonight, no?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Dayo StephYou didn't happen to be shopping at Macy's State Street tonight, no?
Nope! I was all about picking up the kitty food and Trader Joe's.  Do I have a doppleganger?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 19, 2013)

I was headed in with my son to see Santa...

He is too cute not to post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


and while we were walking in I saw someone and said to my husband "She totally looks like someone from MUT." I mean, I have only seen the pics of you on here... but for me to think that right away about a random person is odd.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was headed in with my son to see Santa...

He is too cute not to post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


and while we were walking in I saw someone and said to my husband "She totally looks like someone from MUT." I mean, I have only seen the pics of you on here... but for me to think that right away about a random person is odd. 

Ahhh he's adorable although I will admit that for some reason I though you were posting photos of the doppleganger lmao


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was headed in with my son to see Santa...

He is too cute not to post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


and while we were walking in I saw someone and said to my husband "She totally looks like someone from MUT." I mean, I have only seen the pics of you on here... but for me to think that right away about a random person is odd. 


I was in Chicago, but I will be very honest and say that I came straight home and did not go to Macy's on State Street.  That place has been a madhouse every time I try to go in!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

We made banana nut chocolate chip bread for our teacher gift and then we made homemade whip cream for ours



Spoiler













I don't believe how FAST Dec. has gone! Z's last day of school before winter break is tomorrow and then only 4/5 days till Xmas and Bday? Where has the time gone!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We made banana nut chocolate chip bread for our teacher gift and then we made homemade whip cream for ours



Spoiler













I don't believe how FAST Dec. has gone! Z's last day of school before winter break is tomorrow and then only 4/5 days till Xmas and Bday? Where has the time gone!
Mmmm!  That looks delish!  Ditto on this month flying by!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

> We made banana nut chocolate chip bread for our teacher gift and then we made homemade whip cream for ours Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't believe how FAST Dec. has gone! Z's last day of school before winter break is tomorrow and then only 4/5 days till Xmas and Bday? Where has the time gone! I know, right?! It's nuts!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh he's adorable although I will admit that for some reason I though you were posting photos of the doppleganger lmao
I thought about taking her picture... but I'm not that creepy LOL


----------



## gemstone (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was headed in with my son to see Santa...

He is too cute not to post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


and while we were walking in I saw someone and said to my husband "She totally looks like someone from MUT." I mean, I have only seen the pics of you on here... but for me to think that right away about a random person is odd. 


Oh my god! So freaking cute


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope! If your natural waist is a 32", you'll DEFINITELY want a smaller one! (Always errr on the side of small...it should never be loose and if it's all the way closed from the get-go....you need a smaller one! Yes, I AM telling you that you SHOULD have a reasonable (about the width of your 4 fingers....like if you were holding your fingers up....that direction, lol) gap in the back!) Now, assuming you have a fairly normal body-structure and what-not, how you'd normally figure this out on your own is by first understanding how much the corset is meant to reduce you by, for most (and this one is 5-6), you'll easily get 4-6 inches. Sooo, you can subtract 5-6" from your natural waist (Which you should measure at the smallest point of your midsection, basically.). Now, this is method works great for OTR (off the rack) corsets (like the one I have up there). Now, I will say- that the squishier you are, the more of a reduction you can achieve with relative ease. So, say, cinching an additional 2" is very trying for a tiny-waisted girl, an additional 2" can be like nothin' to a squishier gal! For example- I had a gal come into my shop with a waist size (and this was a TIGHT waist size! We squeezed our clients to figure out their squishiness and approximate size, lol-it's an art) of 46...so I'm guessing her un-squeezed measurement was around 50". So...subtract 6 from 50...44, right? Wrong! In a steel boned underbust, this woman fit wonderfully into a 36. She just kept disappearing! lol. But unless you're fairly large (with  of it being tummy) you shouldn't face that big of a problem/size differentiation.

Also- in an underbust you can reduce more. Why? Because you don't have to worry about the boobies getting squished to death. ('cause 4-boob ain't cute on no one). BUT most people like the look of an overbust and how you can wear it out with nothing else (Plus it's your bra!) I like to sleep in my underbusts for optimal training, but often I'll wear an overbust out in public because it's simpler ('cause I wear them as a top- not hidden). But if you're not looking for intense waist training stuff, this paragraph means nothing to you lol. Most people buy and love an overbust and wear it out on occasion =p I realize I'm a freak of nature lol.
I think from the sounds I heard from the garage today my hubby is making me a short corset for Christmas.  I could hear the sound of him hammering metal grommets into place, lol.  He does 19th century tailoring so I'm always excited when he decides to make something for me.  I think he was having some trouble with the bust though since he knows I want a Frankenstein short corset/nursing corset.  It will be an interesting Christmas morning in front of the family.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

That's neat and hilarious =p Hope he succeeds!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 19, 2013)

> We made banana nut chocolate chip bread for our teacher gift and then we made homemade whip cream for ours Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't believe how FAST Dec. has gone! Z's last day of school before winter break is tomorrow and then only 4/5 days till Xmas and Bday? Where has the time gone! I spy out of the corner of my eye that pretty green kitchen aid mixer!!!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was headed in with my son to see Santa...

He is too cute not to post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


and while we were walking in I saw someone and said to my husband "She totally looks like someone from MUT." I mean, I have only seen the pics of you on here... but for me to think that right away about a random person is odd. 


He is totally adorable! What a great photo.  I think it just means that we really, really need to have that MUT meetup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There's at least 4 of us!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I spy out of the corner of my eye that pretty green kitchen aid mixer!!!!
Oh yea it got a work out today we made a double batch of the batter. The bowl was almost full. We got 2 medium loaves and 5 mini loaves out of it though.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 20, 2013)

I got my Anna Sui Minnie set today. It's beyond gorgeous. Definitely expensive for what you get though, Yeesh!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think from the sounds I heard from the garage today my hubby is making me a short corset for Christmas.  I could hear the sound of him hammering metal grommets into place, lol.  He does 19th century tailoring so I'm always excited when he decides to make something for me.  I think he was having some trouble with the bust though since he knows I want a Frankenstein short corset/nursing corset.  It will be an interesting Christmas morning in front of the family.
Whoa--cool! What a cool job as well! Does he give talks on the subject as well? I hope you get something perfect for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was headed in with my son to see Santa...

He is too cute not to post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


and while we were walking in I saw someone and said to my husband "She totally looks like someone from MUT." I mean, I have only seen the pics of you on here... but for me to think that right away about a random person is odd.

What a cutie!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We made banana nut chocolate chip bread for our teacher gift and then we made homemade whip cream for ours



Spoiler













I don't believe how FAST Dec. has gone! Z's last day of school before winter break is tomorrow and then only 4/5 days till Xmas and Bday? Where has the time gone!
Looks so yummy! Can you send some over? lol


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope! If your natural waist is a 32", you'll DEFINITELY want a smaller one! (Always errr on the side of small...it should never be loose and if it's all the way closed from the get-go....you need a smaller one! Yes, I AM telling you that you SHOULD have a reasonable (about the width of your 4 fingers....like if you were holding your fingers up....that direction, lol) gap in the back!) Now, assuming you have a fairly normal body-structure and what-not, how you'd normally figure this out on your own is by first understanding how much the corset is meant to reduce you by, for most (and this one is 5-6), you'll easily get 4-6 inches. Sooo, you can subtract 5-6" from your natural waist (Which you should measure at the smallest point of your midsection, basically.). Now, this is method works great for OTR (off the rack) corsets (like the one I have up there). Now, I will say- that the squishier you are, the more of a reduction you can achieve with relative ease. So, say, cinching an additional 2" is very trying for a tiny-waisted girl, an additional 2" can be like nothin' to a squishier gal! For example- I had a gal come into my shop with a waist size (and this was a TIGHT waist size! We squeezed our clients to figure out their squishiness and approximate size, lol-it's an art) of 46...so I'm guessing her un-squeezed measurement was around 50". So...subtract 6 from 50...44, right? Wrong! In a steel boned underbust, this woman fit wonderfully into a 36. She just kept disappearing! lol. But unless you're fairly large (with  of it being tummy) you shouldn't face that big of a problem/size differentiation.

Also- in an underbust you can reduce more. Why? Because you don't have to worry about the boobies getting squished to death. ('cause 4-boob ain't cute on no one). BUT most people like the look of an overbust and how you can wear it out with nothing else (Plus it's your bra!) I like to sleep in my underbusts for optimal training, but often I'll wear an overbust out in public because it's simpler ('cause I wear them as a top- not hidden). But if you're not looking for intense waist training stuff, this paragraph means nothing to you lol. Most people buy and love an overbust and wear it out on occasion =p I realize I'm a freak of nature lol.
I think from the sounds I heard from the garage today my hubby is making me a short corset for Christmas.  I could hear the sound of him hammering metal grommets into place, lol.  He does 19th century tailoring so I'm always excited when he decides to make something for me.  I think he was having some trouble with the bust though since he knows I want a Frankenstein short corset/nursing corset.  It will be an interesting Christmas morning in front of the family.

That's so sweet!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Anna Sui Minnie set today. It's beyond gorgeous. Definitely expensive for what you get though, Yeesh!
Nice! post pics so I can live through you lol.


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks so yummy! Can you send some over? lol

A mini loaf, yes. Whipped cream won't keep, sadly.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! post pics so I can live through you lol.





For size reference each shadow is approx half an inch tall by approx 1 and a half long. Tiny!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks so yummy! Can you send some over? lol

A mini loaf, yes. Whipped cream won't keep, sadly.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! post pics so I can live through you lol.





For size reference each shadow is approx half an inch tall by approx 1 and a half long. Tiny!












Thank you so much for the pics. The packaging is adorable too much cuteness!  I was drooling looking at the pics of your banana nut bread.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We made banana nut chocolate chip bread for our teacher gift and then we made homemade whip cream for ours



Spoiler













I don't believe how FAST Dec. has gone! Z's last day of school before winter break is tomorrow and then only 4/5 days till Xmas and Bday? Where has the time gone!
That looks yummy!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was headed in with my son to see Santa...

He is too cute not to post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


and while we were walking in I saw someone and said to my husband "She totally looks like someone from MUT." I mean, I have only seen the pics of you on here... but for me to think that right away about a random person is odd. 

This is so adorable!!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 20, 2013)

Eek! According to tracking my santee's gift was delivered yesterday! I hope she got it!!!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Eek! According to tracking my santee's gift was delivered yesterday! I hope she got it!!!




Mine too!! Eagerly awaiting the unboxing 

Also - we should totally start a corset thread, I'm in a mood to completely geek out about the pretties


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey Santa- if my package is supposed to come today, could you send an elf to let me know? Idk if I feel like digging my van out of the snow just to check, lol. Though, I will dig it out at the speed of light if I'm due for a package =p


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine too!! Eagerly awaiting the unboxing 

Also - we should totally start a corset thread, I'm in a mood to completely geek out about the pretties
YES TO THIS


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Here you go dolls! Hop on over and let's get our sexy on =p
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139850/the-corset-thread


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 20, 2013)

My gift is HEEEEEEERRRE!!!!!

@LyndaV  you are a goddess and I'm in love with absolutely EVERYTHING!  Pics up in the reveal thread later, my kiddos just realized they don't have school again for 2+ weeks and they're tearing the house apart in joy.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2013)

I am getting so sad and anxious. I just want my girl to get her gift. :'(


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

OT- but I'm so happy watching the happy couples on the news right now... &lt;3
And then the news lets on some irritated old bag who starts spewing some nasty, nasty stuff, and it makes me very, very angry.

I CAN'T DEAL WITH THESE CONFLICTING FEELS, JUST LET ME BE HAPPY, NEWS! lol


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm pulling an [@]slinka[/@] because the tracking shows that my nails SS gift is delivered but she hasn't posted abou it yet and it's making me really nervous. I hope It got to her alright!


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm pulling an @slinka because the tracking shows that my nails SS gift is delivered but she hasn't posted abou it yet and it's making me really nervous. I hope It got to her alright!



I love it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2013)

Some of the giftees have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you for being the voice of reason [@]zadidoll[/@]. I never would have thought of that. I'm not the patient type so I guess that I assumed my santee wasn't either. I'm just nervous that the postal workers couldn't read my awful handwriting


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you for being the voice of reason @zadidoll. I never would have thought of that. I'm not the patient type so I guess that I assumed my santee wasn't either. I'm just nervous that the postal workers couldn't read my awful handwriting
If they could read mine- I'm sure they can read yours, lol.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 20, 2013)

My gift to my santee was finally delivered! I'm hoping she posts here soon ! Or at least know she got it safely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty (Dec 20, 2013)

> OT- but I'm so happy watching the happy couples on the news right now... &lt;3 And then the news lets on some irritated old bag who starts spewing some nasty, nasty stuff, and it makes me very, veryÂ angry. I CAN'T DEAL WITH THESE CONFLICTING FEELS, JUST LET ME BE HAPPY, NEWS! lol


 Focus on the happy and be happy that the nasty lemon faced hags live small lives filled with misery. Cuz... Yay!!!


----------



## JHP07 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gift to my santee was finally delivered! I'm hoping she posts here soon ! Or at least know she got it safely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh my goodness...I was greeted at home by a very large box from my Secret Santa @Sakura83!  






I am going to post reveal in the SS reveal thread. Hold onto your seats ladies...because it's a big one!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness...I was greeted at home by a very large box from my Secret Santa @Sakura83!  





I am going to post reveal in the SS reveal thread. Hold onto your seats ladies...because it's a big one!  
Yay!! I'm just happy it got to you safely! Hope you like it!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 20, 2013)

I am not sure if my person got their gift or not. Last time I checked it said delivery estimated yesterday but the tracking said in transit.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2013)

> OT- but I'm so happy watching the happy couples on the news right now... &lt;3 And then the news lets on some irritated old bag who starts spewing some nasty, nasty stuff, and it makes me very, veryÂ angry. I CAN'T DEAL WITH THESE CONFLICTING FEELS, JUST LET ME BE HAPPY, NEWS! lol


 Holy shit, I just saw what you must be talking about on Yahoo! Utah? Seriously? I am hoping for something similar to happen soon in Oregon. As far as the bitter, nasty people go, I just remind myself that their hatred will kill them soon. (Also, have you been following the news about the US delegation to the Winter Olympics? Fascinating stuff, and I think France and either Germany or Italy are doing something similar.)


----------



## slinka (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Holy shit, I just saw what you must be talking about on Yahoo! Utah? Seriously? I am hoping for something similar to happen soon in Oregon. As far as the bitter, nasty people go, I just remind myself that their hatred will kill them soon. (Also, have you been following the news about the US delegation to the Winter Olympics? Fascinating stuff, and I think France and either Germany or Italy are doing something similar.)
Yes. I was [pleasantly] shocked...it just came up over Dr. Phil (the ENTIRE show, mind you. I'll never know what happened with the drug-abusing teen and her family now lol) as BREAKING NEWS!. And it was all joyous for a good while, until they took a phone interview with this awful lady who was just spewing all sorts of hate... I mean, I hear it all of the time, and I'm not surprised by any means, it just still gets to me. And apparently the governor is pissed, which makes me lol. The attorney general has stated that they are working on a repeal or whatever. *rolls eyes* I can't wait till the nasty folk are indeed taken by their own hate, in whatever form that may be. =p Karmas a witch, no?
And yeah, I'm trying to follow all that good stuff. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm a little concerned. My Santee's gift was delivered yesterday and still... no word. 

I had also sent something a week or two ago and I haven't heard anything about that either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

FINALLY, my girl's package was scanned in her town...so I am praying she gets it today. USPS, you only added NINE FREAKIN DAYS to the scheduled delivery date, no big deal...ugh. Glad nothing was perishable!


----------



## HHummel (Dec 21, 2013)

I just read an article on my daily visited news app about usps mail/packages being stewn across the tarmat at the airport. Philly International claimed it was only there for 15 minutes, the usps didn't seem to agree with the statement. I sit and wonder if my package was on that tarmat as I try to wait patiently. The anticipation is killing me! I'm so excited!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Ahhh, my girl's gift is finally out for delivery, I am so relieved. I hope she gets it without incident and likes everything &lt;3


----------



## missemiee (Dec 21, 2013)

> Ahhh, my girl's gift is finally out for delivery, I am so relieved. I hope she gets it without incident and likes everything &lt;3


 yay!!! That's a relief! But seriously...where was this package going? Alaska?!!! Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhh, my girl's gift is finally out for delivery, I am so relieved. I hope she gets it without incident and likes everything &lt;3
yay!!! That's a relief!

But seriously...where was this package going? Alaska?!!! Lol 
haha, no! It's not even THAT far of a trip...I've actually been there before and it's an 11 hour drive...when I've mailed things to family friends there before using standard post, it took 2 days to get there. SO naturally 2 day Priority should take 9-10 days...bahhh! It sat with no updates or movement for 4 days, then again for three more. Next year, I'm shipping in June! lol

I'm just relieved. I was getting so panicked. And I am really glad I didn't end up sending her anything perishable. I hope it isn't smashed or something...I hope she posts!


----------



## tulosai (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
He is totally adorable! What a great photo.  I think it just means that we really, really need to have that MUT meetup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There's at least 4 of us!

5 for now.. I'm back in town for Christmas and would love to meet up with anyone before Jan 4   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine too!! Eagerly awaiting the unboxing 

Also - we should totally start a corset thread, I'm in a mood to completely geek out about the pretties
Yay glad one was started!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
5 for now.. I'm back in town for Christmas and would love to meet up with anyone before Jan 4   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay glad one was started!
Ok - there's a chicago meet-up thread - I'll post a couple ideas - anyone who's interested come join me over there and we'll figure it out!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 21, 2013)

> haha, no! It's not even THAT far of a trip...I've actually been there before and it's an 11 hour drive...when I've mailed things to family friends there before usingÂ standard post, it took 2 days to get there. SO naturally 2 day Priority should take 9-10 days...bahhh! It sat with no updates or movement for 4 days, then again for three more. Next year, I'm shipping in June! lol I'm just relieved. I was getting so panicked. And I am really glad I didn't end up sending her anything perishable. I hope it isn't smashed or something...I hope she posts!


 Omg lol, so sending standard mail coming out to Colorado, which is more than 11 hours from you was faster?! Craziness. She will love it and she will post! I just know it. I feel like we are on watch like how we were with [@]slinka[/@] Santee. Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

haha, no! It's not even THAT far of a trip...I've actually been there before and it's an 11 hour drive...when I've mailed things to family friends there before using standard post, it took 2 days to get there. SO naturally 2 day Priority should take 9-10 days...bahhh! It sat with no updates or movement for 4 days, then again for three more. Next year, I'm shipping in June! lol

I'm just relieved. I was getting so panicked. And I am really glad I didn't end up sending her anything perishable. I hope it isn't smashed or something...I hope she posts!
Omg lol, so sending standard mail coming out to Colorado, which is more than 11 hours from you was faster?! Craziness.

She will love it and she will post! I just know it. I feel like we are on watch like how we were with @slinka Santee. Lol 
Right?? The funny thing is, they were both supposed to be priority. My mom dropped them off at the post office for me and misunderstood. I was bummed thinking yours would take forever. LOL

Ahhh I hope so...going prematurely gray here..

BTW, a little obsessed with the Rose Jam shower gel...I'm definitely going to have to buy more!


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok my santee gift was delivered today. I hope it arrived safely and I hope she likes it.


----------



## HHummel (Dec 21, 2013)

> Ok my santee gift was delivered today. I hope it arrived safely and I hope she likes it.


 I finally woke up after a 12 hour overnight shift and a 9am appointment to my fiancÃ© coming in the room at 6 to wake up me. What's the first thing I ask? "Ya check the mail yet?" "Yeah, you got a big box downstairs, doesn't look like it's from a company." "My Secret Santa gift is heeeeeeere!!!!" And then I ran downstairs to tear it open. My Secret Santa is [@]Jac13[/@]!!! And I love, love, love everything!!!! She hit the nail on the head and I'm completely smitten with my new goodies! I'm going to a party tonight and am very excited to try them out! Since my wifi is down, I'm going to post the reveal while I am at work tomorrow night. It's quite picture heavy. Jennifer, you are so thoughtful! Down to the wrapping paper. You picked things I am so excited to use and play with! I can't wait to squeal my excitement all over the reveal thread! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

my GOSH, my Santee's gift has been "out for delivery" for ten hours now. COME ON YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 21, 2013)

Y'all. This has nothing to do with SS, but I have to share somewhere. The mister and I exchanged gifts tonight. Among other things, I had a box full of makeup products I mentioned in my many rambling about MUT. This dude got me the tarte of giving, tarte gorgeous getaways, benefit how to look the best at everything, sephora coconut shower gel (he must've heard me ohhing and ahhing over my $1 sephora fillers), gimme some lip set, porefessional, new clarisonic brush head, beauty blender, ud revolution lipstick.... And he even got one of the blitz bags. Praise Jesus for this dude. Hahaha!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Y'all. This has nothing to do with SS, but I have to share somewhere.

The mister and I exchanged gifts tonight. Among other things, I had a box full of makeup products I mentioned in my many rambling about MUT. This dude got me the tarte of giving, tarte gorgeous getaways, benefit how to look the best at everything, sephora coconut shower gel (he must've heard me ohhing and ahhing over my $1 sephora fillers), gimme some lip set, porefessional, new clarisonic brush head, beauty blender, ud revolution lipstick.... And he even got one of the blitz bags. Praise Jesus for this dude. Hahaha!
Wow!  That is amazing!  Congrats!  He is definitely a keeper! Let us know how everything is!  Colors, swatches etc!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 21, 2013)

> Y'all. This has nothing to do with SS, but I have to share somewhere. The mister and I exchanged gifts tonight. Among other things, I had a box full of makeup products I mentioned in my many rambling about MUT. This dude got me the tarte of giving, tarte gorgeous getaways, benefit how to look the best at everything, sephora coconut shower gel (he must've heard me ohhing and ahhing over my $1 sephora fillers), gimme some lip set, porefessional, new clarisonic brush head, beauty blender, ud revolution lipstick.... And he even got one of the blitz bags. Praise Jesus for this dude. Hahaha!


 He's a keeper!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my GOSH, my Santee's gift has been "out for delivery" for ten hours now. COME ON YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!!

Okay, seeing as how it still says out for delivery and it is 10:30 p.m...I'm guessing she's not getting it tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which means not til Monday. Which means it will have been almost 2 weeks. Priority mail my ass!


----------



## alterkate (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi there! If you're my Secret Santa, would you mind dispatching an elf and let me know if my delivery is scheduled soon? We're going out of town for Christmas Monday afternoon and I would like to ask a friend to stop by and pick up the package on my porch if I am going to miss it! It would be much appreciated!!


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 21, 2013)

> Okay, seeing as how it still says out for delivery and it is 10:30 p.m...I'm guessing she's not getting it tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which means not til Monday. Which means it will have been almost 2 weeks. Priority mail my ass!


That's ridiculous! I'm pretty sure if its not delivered within the time frame it's supposed to be (1-3) days for priority you should be eligible for a refund. I would contact the PO about this. Not cool on their part


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's ridiculous! I'm pretty sure if its not delivered within the time frame it's supposed to be (1-3) days for priority you should be eligible for a refund. I would contact the PO about this. Not cool on their part
Unfortunately, it's only guaranteed if it's Priority Express.  Plain old Priority is specifically not guaranteed.  From https://www.usps.com/making-priority-mail-better.htm#PM5 :

Quote:  *5) Is the scheduled delivery day guaranteed? *
Priority Mail remains a non-guaranteed service. The Postal Service does not provide a money-back guarantee if items sent via Priority Mail fail to arrive by the scheduled delivery date. However, Priority Mail Express continues to provide a money-back guarantee* service for most domestic destinations***.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, seeing as how it still says out for delivery and it is 10:30 p.m...I'm guessing she's not getting it tonight.




Which means not til Monday. Which means it will have been almost 2 weeks. Priority mail my ass!
That's ridiculous! I'm pretty sure if its not delivered within the time frame it's supposed to be (1-3) days for priority you should be eligible for a refund. I would contact the PO about this. Not cool on their part Yeah, that is what I am doing. I've been patient...but this is ridiculous. It'd be a little different if this was something I bought for myself, but my santee is probably sitting there thinking her gift just isn't coming, since she was supposed to have it over a week ago...

I mean, there's running behind, and then there's "2 day delivery becomes 13 day delivery". I'm pissed, and I think I'll start using FedEx or UPS.


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree it's just unacceptable. I'm sorry you have to go through all this! I'm sure once your girl receives her gift she'll understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree it's just unacceptable. I'm sorry you have to go through all this! I'm sure once your girl receives her gift she'll understand




I have generally had very good luck with the USPS (I have a great mailman) so this is the first time I've really wanted to scream...so I shouldn't complain.

Oh, I hope so! I just don't want the wait to stress her out or suck the fun out of her Secret Santa experience. Ah...well...assuming it shows up Monday, at least it'll be close to actual Christmas?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, seeing as how it still says out for delivery and it is 10:30 p.m...I'm guessing she's not getting it tonight.



Which means not til Monday. Which means it will have been almost 2 weeks. Priority mail my ass!
That's ridiculous! I'm pretty sure if its not delivered within the time frame it's supposed to be (1-3) days for priority you should be eligible for a refund. I would contact the PO about this. Not cool on their part Yeah, that is what I am doing. I've been patient...but this is ridiculous. It'd be a little different if this was something I bought for myself, but my santee is probably sitting there thinking her gift just isn't coming, since she was supposed to have it over a week ago...

I mean, there's running behind, and then there's "2 day delivery becomes 13 day delivery". I'm pissed, and I think I'll start using FedEx or UPS.


The problem is that this was the year where the hubs (sorting facilities) they promised to shut down were indeed shut down (in May/June). As a result of closing those hub all those packages now go through fewer hubs. In my state we lost several hubs including the one at the local main post office. Here's an example of how the mail here use to go.

I would have a package for Bill to pick up and he'd be by 2:30 PM to pick it up. By 5 PM it would be at the main post office. From there it would be sorted and then shipped to the next hub nearest the destination. From that hub to the next post office (if the destination wasn't at the next hub) then delivered to the person... All within two days, four at most during the holidays if Friday, Saturday or Monday was a holiday. NOW once it gets to the local post office it's placed on a train and at midnight shipped up to Spokane then to Lewiston, ID then to the next hub. It adds one at least one extra day so two-day priority becomes three but most times it's a minimum of four days and up to a week. With the holidays it adds on another two to four days so that previous delay of three days could easily become five to eight days.

And the post office wonders why they're losing money? Hmm... could it be instead of firing management who earn $100,000+ they choose to close hubs down under the assumption that they're saving around $500,000 per hub. The problem is with delays, damaged goods (that have insurance on it) and lost packages people will continue to turn to UPS, DHL and FedEx to ship packages. If they want to save money they need to ditch employees that earn over $100,000 at management level. District and Regional managers pays need to be cut back drastically and they will have the money to reopen the hubs and hire more lower-level employees instead of working their postal works until 11 PM at night delivering mail.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 21, 2013)

> I finally woke up after a 12 hour overnight shift and a 9am appointment to my fiancÃ© coming in the room at 6 to wake up me. What's the first thing I ask? "Ya check the mail yet?" "Yeah, you got a big box downstairs, doesn't look like it's from a company." "My Secret Santa gift is heeeeeeere!!!!" And then I ran downstairs to tear it open. My Secret Santa is [@]Jac13[/@]!!! And I love, love, love everything!!!! She hit the nail on the head and I'm completely smitten with my new goodies! I'm going to a party tonight and am very excited to try them out! Since my wifi is down, I'm going to post the reveal while I am at work tomorrow night. It's quite picture heavy. Jennifer, you are so thoughtful! Down to the wrapping paper. You picked things I am so excited to use and play with! I can't wait to squeal my excitement all over the reveal thread! Thank you so much!!!!


 Yaaaay!!! I am soooo glad you received it. I am glad you like it. I was trying to go with colors so you can create a hunger games look. Have fun at the party.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, seeing as how it still says out for delivery and it is 10:30 p.m...I'm guessing she's not getting it tonight.



Which means not til Monday. Which means it will have been almost 2 weeks. Priority mail my ass!
That's ridiculous! I'm pretty sure if its not delivered within the time frame it's supposed to be (1-3) days for priority you should be eligible for a refund. I would contact the PO about this. Not cool on their part Yeah, that is what I am doing. I've been patient...but this is ridiculous. It'd be a little different if this was something I bought for myself, but my santee is probably sitting there thinking her gift just isn't coming, since she was supposed to have it over a week ago...

I mean, there's running behind, and then there's "2 day delivery becomes 13 day delivery". I'm pissed, and I think I'll start using FedEx or UPS.


The problem is that this was the year where the hubs (sorting facilities) they promised to shut down were indeed shut down (in May/June). As a result of closing those hub all those packages now go through fewer hubs. In my state we lost several hubs including the one at the local main post office. Here's an example of how the mail here use to go.

I would have a package for Bill to pick up and he'd be by 2:30 PM to pick it up. By 5 PM it would be at the main post office. From there it would be sorted and then shipped to the next hub nearest the destination. From that hub to the next post office (if the destination wasn't at the next hub) then delivered to the person... All within two days, four at most during the holidays if Friday, Saturday or Monday was a holiday. NOW once it gets to the local post office it's placed on a train and at midnight shipped up to Spokane then to Lewiston, ID then to the next hub. It adds one at least one extra day so two-day priority becomes three but most times it's a minimum of four days and up to a week. With the holidays it adds on another two to four days so that previous delay of three days could easily become five to eight days.

And the post office wonders why they're losing money? Hmm... could it be instead of firing management who earn $100,000+ they choose to close hubs down under the assumption that they're saving around $500,000 per hub. The problem is with delays, damaged goods (that have insurance on it) and lost packages people will continue to turn to UPS, DHL and FedEx to ship packages. If they want to save money they need to ditch employees that earn over $100,000 at management level. District and Regional managers pays need to be cut back drastically and they will have the money to reopen the hubs and hire more lower-level employees instead of working their postal works until 11 PM at night delivering mail.

So ridiculous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 22, 2013)

@yousoldtheworld your not alone in this, I was excited to see my gift going out for delivery finally this morning only to find out its still has the same status up until now and I think my nail santee is growing inpatient and I feel awful about it because it's out of my control. I just hope it gets to her safely and hope the wait is worth it.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little concerned. My Santee's gift was delivered yesterday and still... no word. 

I had also sent something a week or two ago and I haven't heard anything about that either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hi @jannie135 I got your gift! I'm just returning late night from a short trip out of own and I see it here, and I'M SO EXCITED TO OPEN IT, THANK YOU!! 

Full reveal pics will be up tomorrow afternoon for sure.  Oh and I did get your lovely chocolates but I didn't see your MUT name on there so I wasn't sure who to thank, hope it wasn't too stressful that I didn't post about that! I definitely enjoyed them to the fullest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi @jannie135 I got your gift! I'm just returning late night from a short trip out of own and I see it here, and I'M SO EXCITED TO OPEN IT, THANK YOU!! 

Full reveal pics will be up tomorrow afternoon for sure.  Oh and I did get your lovely chocolates but I didn't see your MUT name on there so I wasn't sure who to thank, hope it wasn't too stressful that I didn't post about that! I definitely enjoyed them to the fullest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
YAY!!! I was afraid they were being snatched! I didn't want to give myself away with the first box... so I didn't put anything on it lol


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY!!! I was afraid they were being snatched! I didn't want to give myself away with the first box... so I didn't put anything on it lol
In retrospect, that totally makes sense 



  It was such a nice touch though, it made me super excited for what was to come and I was having a really stressful week at work so it was glorious timing!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @yousoldtheworld your not alone in this, I was excited to see my gift going out for delivery finally this morning only to find out its still has the same status up until now and I think my nail santee is growing inpatient and I feel awful about it because it's out of my control. I just hope it gets to her safely and hope the wait is worth it. 
Aw, on one hand, I'm glad to not be alone here...on the other hand, I'm sorry you're dealing with this frustration, too.

Here's what it says now:





COME ON....


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 22, 2013)

@zadidoll I couldn't have said it better myself. My mom and I are always arguing this same thing. The management that does pretty much nothing gets such a high salary and the carriers are underpaid and very overworked and get yelled at by customers as well as their supervisors on a daily basis. No wonder there's the whole thing about going "postal"!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 22, 2013)

> That's ridiculous! I'm pretty sure if its not delivered within the time frame it's supposed to be (1-3) days for priority you should be eligible for a refund. I would contact the PO about this. Not cool on their part


 I shipped two day priority and it took 14-15. I was fuming.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's ridiculous! I'm pretty sure if its not delivered within the time frame it's supposed to be (1-3) days for priority you should be eligible for a refund. I would contact the PO about this. Not cool on their part
I shipped two day priority and it took 14-15. I was fuming.  UGH! I do feel a littel better that I'm not alone, here!

If they've made so many cuts to the postal service that they can no longer do 2 day priiority, then they need to stop selling it as an option. Period.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw, on one hand, I'm glad to not be alone here...on the other hand, I'm sorry you're dealing with this frustration, too.

Here's what it says now:





COME ON....
I just checked mine today, mine says exactly that!! the first thing that crossed my mind when I saw this was "No Sh*t Sherlock" of course it hasn't updated! It's frustrating, sadly I'm going to have to start shipping more via UPS or FedEX.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

I like that they haven't even changed the "Expected Delivery Date" again yet. SO ANNOYING. Santee, I'm sure you know who you are by now since I had an elf send you the tracking shortly after it stopped updating...and I am so sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I ever send you anything again, I will not be using USPS.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa--cool! What a cool job as well! Does he give talks on the subject as well? I hope you get something perfect for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
He has done a couple of talks on men's clothes during the 1840's-1860's.  I love watching stuff come out of his workroom.  I'm hoping once I graduate and start working full time he can work more on his business.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 22, 2013)

How many people are left that haven't received packages?


----------



## klg534 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I like that they haven't even changed the "Expected Delivery Date" again yet. SO ANNOYING. Santee, I'm sure you know who you are by now since I had an elf send you the tracking shortly after it stopped updating...and I am so sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I ever send you anything again, I will not be using USPS. 
I think its me.

Its ok! Please do not worry about the package taking so long. I can't express how thankful I am,. and amazed that a stranger (although i will admit i think as soon as I started figuring out who you were I stalked you  so you don't feel like a stranger) is concerned about the package arriving, and on time, and its just overwhelming and awesome. THANK YOU. let alone how much effort I can tell you put into putting a gift together for me just by looking at posts! Thank you  For caring about it and me! But please don't let it take away from enjoying everything about the holidays and worrying about it arriving! It will get here eventually! 

The funny thing is yesterday my mail lady brought us two boxes to our door, which she NEVER does because we live in an apartment complex so they packages normally go to the office but it was after five So our mail lady brings us two huge boxes because she didn't want to take them back to the post office, and my boyfriend took them from the truck and asked her if she had any others for us, and she was like nope.

 So i went to check the mail once she left and saw the package slip left in our box. FOR THREE BOXES. I was like damn, she had something else for us! So then I saw this all on here and was like OMG NO WAY, and checked my tacking.... and yeah..


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

At this time I have 38 18 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas.

Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.



Spoiler



If you're on this list let me know if you did get it or not by December 24.

bellatrix42 blueangel1023 Deareux EmpressMelli FireNRice jac a jannie135 jordiemac3 klg534 Last Contrast latinafeminista lemony007 lioness90 LyndaV Margo Julianna mermuse secrethoarder slinka



As of December 26, I will release the list of pairings except of those who have yet to get a gift as it's possibly still in the mail.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 22, 2013)

> At this time I have 38 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas. Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You can remove myself and nicepenguins.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time I have 38 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas.

Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.



Spoiler



bellatrix42 blueangel1023 Charity1217 chelsealady CourtneyB Dakota750 Deareux Donna529 DorotaD dotybird EmpressMelli FireNRice gemstone heather4602 jac a jannie135 jordiemac3 jpark107 KellyKaye klg534 Last Contrast latinafeminista lemony007 lioness90 luckyme502 LyndaV magicalmom makeitupasigo Margo Julianna mermuse MissRoe morre22 nicepenguins secrethoarder slinka StickyLips tnorth1852 tweakabell


  

You can remove me too!  @LyndaV spoiled me rotten!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

Updated that list.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Y'all. This has nothing to do with SS, but I have to share somewhere.

The mister and I exchanged gifts tonight. Among other things, I had a box full of makeup products I mentioned in my many rambling about MUT. This dude got me the tarte of giving, tarte gorgeous getaways, benefit how to look the best at everything, sephora coconut shower gel (he must've heard me ohhing and ahhing over my $1 sephora fillers), gimme some lip set, porefessional, new clarisonic brush head, beauty blender, ud revolution lipstick.... And he even got one of the blitz bags. Praise Jesus for this dude. Hahaha!
Wow that's awesome!


----------



## Dakota750 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time I have 38 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas.

Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.

I received mine 






I know MissRoe posted that she received hers as well.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

I've removed several names and now down to 28. I'll go through the list again later this evening since I know several others have posted here but are still on my list as I have yet to cross their names off.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time I have 38 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas.

Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.



Spoiler



bellatrix42 blueangel1023 Charity1217 chelsealady CourtneyB   Deareux Donna529     EmpressMelli FireNRice gemstone heather4602 jac a jannie135 jordiemac3     klg534 Last Contrast latinafeminista lemony007 lioness90 luckyme502 LyndaV     Margo Julianna mermuse   morre22   secrethoarder slinka   tnorth1852 tweakabell


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 22, 2013)

> At this time I have 38 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas. Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got mine and posted over in the reveal thread about a week ago! Scratch one more off!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 22, 2013)

> At this time I have 38 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas. Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just got mine! I'm going to post in the reveal thread soon.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

Yup dated again.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time I have 38 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas.

Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.



Spoiler



bellatrix42 blueangel1023 Charity1217 chelsealady CourtneyB Deareux Donna529 EmpressMelli FireNRice heather4602 jac a jannie135 jordiemac3 klg534 Last Contrast latinafeminista lemony007 lioness90 luckyme502 LyndaV Margo Julianna mermuse morre22 secrethoarder slinka tweakabell


----------



## slinka (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure @Deareux Got her gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only know this 'cause I stalk her on the daily.
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138820/spoilers-secret-santa-2013-presents-revealed/720#post_2242417


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 22, 2013)

I got mine from the lovely @missemiee


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DorotaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's ridiculous! I'm pretty sure if its not delivered within the time frame it's supposed to be (1-3) days for priority you should be eligible for a refund. I would contact the PO about this. Not cool on their part
Unfortunately, it's only guaranteed if it's Priority Express.  Plain old Priority is specifically not guaranteed.  From https://www.usps.com/making-priority-mail-better.htm#PM5 :

Quote:  *5) Is the scheduled delivery day guaranteed?*
Priority Mail remains a non-guaranteed service. The Postal Service does not provide a money-back guarantee if items sent via Priority Mail fail to arrive by the scheduled delivery date. However, Priority Mail Express continues to provide a money-back guarantee* service for most domestic destinations***.

Except from today until after Christmas they've cancelled that guarantee. Even though tomorrow is technically the last day to ship via Priority Mail Express they refuse to guarantee it'll be there. Basically, anyone who has yet to ship should use UPS, DHL or FedEx to guarantee delivery before Christmas unless they've stated otherwise.

Quote: 





_December 23 is the last day to send gifts domestically via Priority Mail Expressâ„¢Â® service before Christmas!*

*Priority Mail Express postage refund eligibility is suspended for shipments mailed
Dec. 22-25._


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 22, 2013)

I got mine too. [@]zadidoll[/@]


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 22, 2013)

I am so sad that this is all coming to a close.


----------



## DorotaD (Dec 22, 2013)

Morre22 received hers too. She just hasn't opened it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so sad that this is all coming to a close.


Me too...I think we should definitely set up a "pen pal" system...so we can send each other mail (and gifts when wanted) throughout the year.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm in! If anyone wants a pen pal, PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Me too...I think we should definitely set up a "pen pal" system...so we can send each other mail (and gifts when wanted) throughout the year.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Pick me!!! haha

And same...anyone interested in Pen Pals, pm me. I want an excuse to buy cute stationery!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in! If anyone wants a pen pal, PM me




Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too...I think we should definitely set up a "pen pal" system...so we can send each other mail (and gifts when wanted) throughout the year.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 22, 2013)

Sounds fun!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 22, 2013)

@zadidoll I received my gift!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 22, 2013)

> Sounds fun!


 I agree! I love cute stationary and writing letters.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 22, 2013)

I received mine also


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 22, 2013)

I have cute cards that l picked up from michael's like... 3 years ago. Yeah it's time to shower people with mail.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 22, 2013)

I would love to do a pen pal thing.  I have one friend I write to and love sending and receiving mail!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 22, 2013)

> I would love to do a pen pal thing. Â I have one friend I write to and love sending and receiving mail!


 Can we start a pen pal thread so we can all discuss it there? I definitely want to send you ladies mail!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would love to do a pen pal thing.  I have one friend I write to and love sending and receiving mail!

Can we start a pen pal thread so we can all discuss it there? I definitely want to send you ladies mail! 
Where do you suppose it should go? Should we see if we could have a group set up specifically for it?


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm interested in a pen pal thing!!

Also @zadidoll I got my present and my santee @latinafeminista said she got hers so we can be crossed off the list.


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 23, 2013)

> At this time I have 38 21 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas. Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You can cross me off


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in! If anyone wants a pen pal, PM me




Same! I'm in


----------



## elfbarbie07 (Dec 23, 2013)

I wasn't a part of SS this year, but could I join pen pals anyway? Next year I'm planning on doing SS. I don't know how often I'll be able to send out letters/goodies but I would love to be a part of it! If someone starts a thread for this I will PM whoever the main person is with my address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pen pals sounds fun


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 23, 2013)

I would totally help organize pen pal thingy but I'm going to be away from my laptop for a few days and I don't know how to start up a group! The way I did pen pal thingys back in the Livejournal days was we'd fill out a "survey" type thingy and just choose whoever we want/as many people we want via direct message. Kinda like making a profile. It doesn't really matter how we organize it - I just really love mail! Also, now that I think of it - being on LJ as an 12 year old exchanging mixed CDs with randos is a very terrifying idea now that I look back on it... No one knew I was 12 but they all knew I made good mixed CDs!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 23, 2013)

Updated again!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this time I have 38 18 people left on my list. Since I don't check this post to see who received items so far and who hasn't that number can be far less. Plus there are those who have received but have yet to post because they're waiting for Christmas.

Here are the names of those who have yet to receive their gift from their Secret Santa *OR* who may have posted but whose name I have yet to cross off.



Spoiler



If you're on this list let me know if you did get it or not by December 24.

bellatrix42 blueangel1023 Deareux EmpressMelli FireNRice jac a jannie135 jordiemac3 klg534 Last Contrast latinafeminista lemony007 lioness90 LyndaV Margo Julianna mermuse secrethoarder slinka



As of December 26, I will release the list of pairings except of those who have yet to get a gift as it's possibly still in the mail.


----------



## slinka (Dec 23, 2013)

I  am so upset you guys. I sent my family in TX a big box of presents....like, most everyone's presents....and it's not there. I sent them when I sent my santee in new York her gifts, like on the 6th or something. I'm starting to believe it won't show up. F-ing great. AND the receipt is lost. I just can't find it. I have a feeling my husband threw it away. kill me.


----------



## slinka (Dec 23, 2013)

IT JUST GOT DELIVERED. Ok. I'll stop crying now. USPS....I dislike these mind games you play with me, although I must commend you for being able to bring me to tears...you are a powerful enemy.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  IT JUST GOT DELIVERED. Ok. I'll stop crying now. USPS....I dislike these mind games you play with me, although I must commend you for being able to bring me to tears...you are a powerful enemy.

Hooray!!! I'm so glad it got there.. I feel like USPS should step up their game.. they are not instilling confidence in me this season!


----------



## slinka (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hooray!!! I'm so glad it got there.. I feel like USPS should step up their game.. they are not instilling confidence in me this season!
I had never really shipped anything before this ss exchange and this move to Utah. Definitely had good luck with my ss gift...but man, they scared me with my personal package lol. If I hadn't lost the tracking, I think I would've been more calm, of course. Definitely makes me nervous for next year....I think I'll just find a way to ship everything over there via the company...lesson learned.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had never really shipped anything before this ss exchange and this move to Utah. Definitely had good luck with my ss gift...but man, they scared me with my personal package lol. If I hadn't lost the tracking, I think I would've been more calm, of course. Definitely makes me nervous for next year....I think I'll just find a way to ship everything over there via the company...lesson learned.

I almost always ship boxes and the like Fedex- they just ask less questions about what you're shipping (aka, if I feel like trading beer -I do this with my dad a lot-, I can trade beer without Fedex asking why I'm sending 30 pounds of liquid across the country), and I know that they don't throw my boxes around.  They normally get there in the exact same way they left.. can't beat it.  USPS is fine for smaller packages normally but this is silly!


----------



## slinka (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I almost always ship boxes and the like Fedex- they just ask less questions about what you're shipping (aka, if I feel like trading beer -I do this with my dad a lot-, I can trade beer without Fedex asking why I'm sending 30 pounds of liquid across the country), and I know that they don't throw my boxes around.  They normally get there in the exact same way they left.. can't beat it.  USPS is fine for smaller packages normally but this is silly!
Yeah I was starting to wonder what happened....and then I was thinking about the contents of the box....and it basically was full of liquids- I shipped it because I don't want to have a checked bag at the airport. But my postal worker dude never asked one thing about what I was shipping.... which is not what I was expecting, and then I was wondering if this stupid small town and their super-lax rules affected me negatively outside of this dumb place, y'know, to where my family might not receive their xmas gifts because other places follow certain rules....,


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah I was starting to wonder what happened....and then I was thinking about the contents of the box....and it basically was full of liquids- I shipped it because I don't want to have a checked bag at the airport. But my postal worker dude never asked one thing about what I was shipping.... which is not what I was expecting, and then I was wondering if this stupid small town and their super-lax rules affected me negatively outside of this dumb place, y'know, to where my family might not receive their xmas gifts because other places follow certain rules....,

I feel that girl.. I don't like flying with liquids  because they seem particularly mean to my bags.. Liquids always go Fedex for me, and I still ship them in wine cases if I can.. or I wrap each individual liquid in newspaper and seal the lid with electrical tape.. and I always ship it ground


----------



## slinka (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel that girl.. I don't like flying with liquids  because they seem particularly mean to my bags.. Liquids always go Fedex for me, and I still ship them in wine cases if I can.. or I wrap each individual liquid in newspaper and seal the lid with electrical tape.. and I always ship it ground 




I only like to fly with the liquids I need for travel, which is pretty small. Unfortunately...I forgot to ship three 5oz containers of that sugar-scrub hand "manicure" stuff....It's not a liquid by any means, and not a gel....It's sort of the consistency of moist sand that you can build a castle with lol. I don't know what the tsa will classify it as....so I'm hoping that on xmas eve, they do as they usually do and not even mess with my bag, just scan it, see I have nothing of concern in there, and let me be. Fingers crossed....'cause that stuff ain't cheap and they're gifts.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I only like to fly with the liquids I need for travel, which is pretty small. Unfortunately...I forgot to ship three 5oz containers of that sugar-scrub hand "manicure" stuff....It's not a liquid by any means, and not a gel....It's sort of the consistency of moist sand that you can build a castle with lol. I don't know what the tsa will classify it as....so I'm hoping that on xmas eve, they do as they usually do and not even mess with my bag, just scan it, see I have nothing of concern in there, and let me be. Fingers crossed....'cause that stuff ain't cheap and they're gifts.

Surely it will be fine!  Maybe it'll be like toothpaste!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  IT JUST GOT DELIVERED. Ok. I'll stop crying now. USPS....I dislike these mind games you play with me, although I must commend you for being able to bring me to tears...you are a powerful enemy.
Glad it got there!


----------



## klg534 (Dec 23, 2013)

My presents came!!! @yousoldtheworld thank you thank you thank you. Let's be best friends please!! You are awesome and amazing. I will post tons of pictures later tonight. Gotta take the sisters boyfriend shopping for her Xmas gifts lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, so my Santee's gift was FINALLY delivered this morning.

(after a long delay)

But I just checked and she hasn't logged on to MUT in days!

Eeek. It was delivered to her front porch according to tracking.

It's a big box. 11 pounds of happiness.

But I am very nervous it will get stolen if she is out of town or didn't make any arrangements with a neighbor.

What should I do?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My presents came!!! @yousoldtheworld thank you thank you thank you. Let's be best friends please!! You are awesome and amazing. I will post tons of pictures later tonight. Gotta take the sisters boyfriend shopping for her Xmas gifts lol.

Ahhhhhh I am so relieved! I had about a million heart attacks waiting for that to get to you, lol! &lt;3


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 23, 2013)

UPS is being amazing right now.

They are going to see if my Santee's package is still sitting on her porch tomorrow.

If it is they will take it back, leave a note and re-deliver it on Thursday.

And keep trying until she returns.

They say it's up to the driver's discretion whether to leave a note or leave the package.

It typically depends on how safe the neighborhood is.

Something I never knew.

Anyway, very frustrating she may not get it before the holidays.

But at least I can be assured it won't get stolen.

(fingers crossed)


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 23, 2013)

Ah! the wonders of modern technology. I'm on a southwest flight to the fam for Xmas, and I have MUT to keep me sane. The drooling boyfriend asleep on my shoulder listening to "my cat from hell" isn't helping lol. All this talk of luggage has me anxious, I have a suitcase full of pottery for gifts. Here's hoping they didn't decide to play soccer on the way to the cargo hold. I'd love to be part of the pen pal exchange. I was going through my stash earlier tonight thinking I need to start trading or gifting the swatched stuff I'm not using, it would be so easy to include a little something with a letter. I actually pulled a complete face kit together for my mom, out of my stash as part of her gift. She's 67 and has never worn makeup, but in her retirement she's starting to get into girly stuff. She asked for pink sugar for her Xmas gift, and since she told me at Mother's Day she didn't have any makeup, I thought it might be fun to put something together for her. Soooo, she'll get the perfume and then a surprise palette,lippies, liner, etc. I hope she actually uses it or at least has fun playing.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UPS is being amazing right now.

They are going to see if my Santee's package is still sitting on her porch tomorrow.

If it is they will take it back, leave a note and re-deliver it on Thursday.

And keep trying until she returns.

They say it's up to the driver's discretion whether to leave a note or leave the package.

It typically depends on how safe the neighborhood is.

Something I never knew.

Anyway, very frustrating she may not get it before the holidays.

But at least I can be assured it won't get stolen.

(fingers crossed)
That's so nice of them!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 23, 2013)

I had a nice chat with my UPS guy the other day about that. He told me for some tiers of packages (whatever that means) they have to leave it - even if the neighborhood seems dangerous or not a secure location to drop off. He said the more "old school" drivers prefer to leave a note because it is safer but less convenient for the recipient. An interesting thing he shared - some retailers who have a lower cost contract REQUIRE UPS to drop it off - even if your porch is a single cement step in a bad neighborhood. Urban Decay has one of these "low cost" contracts as the UPS guy was required to drop my box off the box at the end of my boyfriends moms driveway - in a snow bank... Which was then buried by the snow plow. Jo Malone has this low cost contract too and my poor $120 Christmas present had to be set in the little antechamber between the not secure door and the secure door of my apartment building. UPS guy was paranoid because his wife wears JM haha. The idea is that the company would rather eat the cost of a lost/stolen package over having an unhappy customer who is waiting for the package. Sorry if that was more info than you wanted... I'm glad UPS is being awesome!



> UPS is being amazing right now. They are going to see if my Santee's package is still sitting on her porch tomorrow. If it is they will take it back, leave a note and re-deliver it on Thursday. And keep trying until she returns. They say it's up to the driver's discretion whether to leave a note or leave the package. It typically depends on how safe the neighborhood is. Something I never knew. Anyway, very frustrating she may not get it before the holidays. But at least I can be assured it won't get stolen. (fingers crossed)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 23, 2013)

On the flip side, did you hear about the UPS driver who left a tablet IN A GARBAGE CAN? I don't know about the neighborhood where this happened, but in mine, people go through you garbage can, so anything in there may not make it into the garbage truck. Also: I think it was garbage day. Also: Even if the garbage had been emptied, most garbage cans are COMPLETELY DISGUSTING. What the hell was that driver thinking?


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm so frustrated with USPS. My girl's gift is sitting in the hub post office nearest her with no movement. I had to ship a little late because the big part of her gift took 12 days to come from one state over, and now I'm sitting and waiting again. I understand that they are busy, but this is really bad. They shouldn't give me the option to pay more to have it delivered even slower. I feel so bad that my girl might get her gift late.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so frustrated with USPS. My girl's gift is sitting in the hub post office nearest her with no movement. I had to ship a little late because the big part of her gift took 12 days to come from one state over, and now I'm sitting and waiting again. I understand that they are busy, but this is really bad. They shouldn't give me the option to pay more to have it delivered even slower. I feel so bad that my girl might get her gift late.

I have to agree. If the USPS wants people to use them more - so they stop losing money - then they need to improve their service. Why should someone pay $10, $15 or $20 to ship priority or express only for the items to be delayed a week or two? If I'm going to pay that much it should be shipped within 48 to 72 hours at most.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah! the wonders of modern technology. I'm on a southwest flight to the fam for Xmas, and I have MUT to keep me sane. The drooling boyfriend asleep on my shoulder listening to "my cat from hell" isn't helping lol. All this talk of luggage has me anxious, I have a suitcase full of pottery for gifts. Here's hoping they didn't decide to play soccer on the way to the cargo hold.

I'd love to be part of the pen pal exchange. I was going through my stash earlier tonight thinking I need to start trading or gifting the swatched stuff I'm not using, it would be so easy to include a little something with a letter.

I actually pulled a complete face kit together for my mom, out of my stash as part of her gift. She's 67 and has never worn makeup, but in her retirement she's starting to get into girly stuff. She asked for pink sugar for her Xmas gift, and since she told me at Mother's Day she didn't have any makeup, I thought it might be fun to put something together for her. Soooo, she'll get the perfume and then a surprise palette,lippies, liner, etc. I hope she actually uses it or at least has fun playing.
I like the idea of pen pals with the potential bonus for little somethings!  I have horrible handwriting but like writing letters and getting them in the mail!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so frustrated with USPS. My girl's gift is sitting in the hub post office nearest her with no movement. I had to ship a little late because the big part of her gift took 12 days to come from one state over, and now I'm sitting and waiting again. I understand that they are busy, but this is really bad. They shouldn't give me the option to pay more to have it delivered even slower. I feel so bad that my girl might get her gift late.

I have to agree. If the USPS wants people to use them more - so they stop losing money - then they need to improve their service. Why should someone pay $10, $15 or $20 to ship priority or express only for the items to be delayed a week or two? If I'm going to pay that much it should be shipped within 48 to 72 hours at most.

Right??

I shipped my SS package and a swap package on the same day. The SS was sent priority, the swap standard post. Even though the swap package went a longer distance at a slower speed, it was received almost a week before the SS one. RIDICULOUS. If you can't provide 2 day shipping, don't sell it.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 23, 2013)

Speaking of the hot mess that is USPS





Unless they have access to the TARDIS, I highly doubt that this package will be delivered last Saturday.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of the hot mess that is USPS





Unless they have access to the TARDIS, I highly doubt that this package will be delivered last Saturday.
haha! My tracking for @klg534's package said estimated delivery on the 16th and it was just delivered today. Failures.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 24, 2013)

Has anyone started a thread yet for pen pals?


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so my Santee's gift was FINALLY delivered this morning.

(after a long delay)

But I just checked and she hasn't logged on to MUT in days!

Eeek. It was delivered to her front porch according to tracking.

It's a big box. 11 pounds of happiness.

But I am very nervous it will get stolen if she is out of town or didn't make any arrangements with a neighbor.

What should I do?
Wow I am dying to know what 11lbs of happiness is hope your SS post soon.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UPS is being amazing right now.

They are going to see if my Santee's package is still sitting on her porch tomorrow.

If it is they will take it back, leave a note and re-deliver it on Thursday.

And keep trying until she returns.

They say it's up to the driver's discretion whether to leave a note or leave the package.

It typically depends on how safe the neighborhood is.

Something I never knew.

Anyway, very frustrating she may not get it before the holidays.

But at least I can be assured it won't get stolen.

(fingers crossed)
That's super nice of them!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah! the wonders of modern technology. I'm on a southwest flight to the fam for Xmas, and I have MUT to keep me sane. The drooling boyfriend asleep on my shoulder listening to "my cat from hell" isn't helping lol. All this talk of luggage has me anxious, I have a suitcase full of pottery for gifts. Here's hoping they didn't decide to play soccer on the way to the cargo hold.

I'd love to be part of the pen pal exchange. I was going through my stash earlier tonight thinking I need to start trading or gifting the swatched stuff I'm not using, it would be so easy to include a little something with a letter.

I actually pulled a complete face kit together for my mom, out of my stash as part of her gift. She's 67 and has never worn makeup, but in her retirement she's starting to get into girly stuff. She asked for pink sugar for her Xmas gift, and since she told me at Mother's Day she didn't have any makeup, I thought it might be fun to put something together for her. Soooo, she'll get the perfume and then a surprise palette,lippies, liner, etc. I hope she actually uses it or at least has fun playing.
Hope you have a safe flight and your suit case arrives without anything getting broken. That's really sweet what you are doing for your mom.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had a nice chat with my UPS guy the other day about that. He told me for some tiers of packages (whatever that means) they have to leave it - even if the neighborhood seems dangerous or not a secure location to drop off. He said the more "old school" drivers prefer to leave a note because it is safer but less convenient for the recipient. An interesting thing he shared - some retailers who have a lower cost contract REQUIRE UPS to drop it off - even if your porch is a single cement step in a bad neighborhood. Urban Decay has one of these "low cost" contracts as the UPS guy was required to drop my box off the box at the end of my boyfriends moms driveway - in a snow bank... Which was then buried by the snow plow. Jo Malone has this low cost contract too and my poor $120 Christmas present had to be set in the little antechamber between the not secure door and the secure door of my apartment building. UPS guy was paranoid because his wife wears JM haha.

The idea is that the company would rather eat the cost of a lost/stolen package over having an unhappy customer who is waiting for the package.

Sorry if that was more info than you wanted... I'm glad UPS is being awesome! Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

UPS is being amazing right now.
They are going to see if my Santee's package is still sitting on her porch tomorrow.
If it is they will take it back, leave a note and re-deliver it on Thursday.
And keep trying until she returns.

They say it's up to the driver's discretion whether to leave a note or leave the package.
It typically depends on how safe the neighborhood is.
Something I never knew.

Anyway, very frustrating she may not get it before the holidays.
But at least I can be assured it won't get stolen.
(fingers crossed)
Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On the flip side, did you hear about the UPS driver who left a tablet IN A GARBAGE CAN? I don't know about the neighborhood where this happened, but in mine, people go through you garbage can, so anything in there may not make it into the garbage truck. Also: I think it was garbage day. Also: Even if the garbage had been emptied, most garbage cans are COMPLETELY DISGUSTING. What the hell was that driver thinking?
That's horrible, I would have been so upset.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 24, 2013)

> Hope you have a safe flight and your suit case arrives without anything getting broken. That's really sweet what you are doing for your mom.


 Thanks! I'm really looking forward to giving it to her. What's really funny is that she saw my makeup today and decided that I need to give her a makeover before I leave, and she's been complaining that she doesn't have any eye shadow or basics. I think she will be so surprised.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! I hope all is well! Santa dropped off an iPad for me so I'm gonna play around with it! If you savvy ladies know if any worthwhile apps or subscriptions, let me know!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 25, 2013)

*look guys I started a penpal thread* https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139923/keep-it-going-the-penpal-thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:beer::icon_cheers:


----------



## slinka (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi sweet things- I'm back in tx safe and sound, although I'm writing this with a fever, cough (which is triggering asthma stuff) and a pounding headache. Also- big thanks to my 2 kids for getting me sick. Merry. Xmas. Slinka. Lol. I got an elf message right when I got to tx saying that my package should be safe and sound at my post office- unfortunately I won't be able to reveal the wonderful ness (or even know who my lady is!) until jan 2/3 (depending on win we arrive back and postal hours). I'm so excited to come back and rip it open!!!! Ah!'


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 26, 2013)

Pen pal thread has moved! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139924/keep-it-going-the-penpal-thread#post_2250249


----------



## LadyK (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi sweet things- I'm back in tx safe and sound, although I'm writing this with a fever, cough (which is triggering asthma stuff) and a pounding headache. Also- big thanks to my 2 kids for getting me sick. Merry. Xmas. Slinka. Lol.
I got an elf message right when I got to tx saying that my package should be safe and sound at my post office- unfortunately I won't be able to reveal the wonderful ness (or even know who my lady is!) until jan 2/3 (depending on win we arrive back and postal hours). I'm so excited to come back and rip it open!!!! Ah!'
Yay!  So glad your package is safe and waiting for you.  Sorry to hear about your cold.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 26, 2013)

Dear Fedex, I have been singing your praises, and you haven't updated my package yet... please let me know where it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Struggles struggles struggles.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hope you have a safe flight and your suit case arrives without anything getting broken. That's really sweet what you are doing for your mom.


Thanks! I'm really looking forward to giving it to her. What's really funny is that she saw my makeup today and decided that I need to give her a makeover before I leave, and she's been complaining that she doesn't have any eye shadow or basics. I think she will be so surprised.




Sounds like she will really love your gift!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi sweet things- I'm back in tx safe and sound, although I'm writing this with a fever, cough (which is triggering asthma stuff) and a pounding headache. Also- big thanks to my 2 kids for getting me sick. Merry. Xmas. Slinka. Lol.
I got an elf message right when I got to tx saying that my package should be safe and sound at my post office- unfortunately I won't be able to reveal the wonderful ness (or even know who my lady is!) until jan 2/3 (depending on win we arrive back and postal hours). I'm so excited to come back and rip it open!!!! Ah!'
Hope you feel better soon! Cant wait to see your reveal.


----------



## Babs28 (Dec 27, 2013)

As a follow up to the penpal thread, there is now a Traveling Journal thread if anyone is interested.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139958/traveling-journal


----------



## alterkate (Dec 28, 2013)

So I just got back in town today and still no package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping that there was a post office hold up and it want taken from my porch or something. Are you out there Santa? Could you let Zaidi or an elf know what's going on? Thanks!


----------



## slinka (Dec 28, 2013)

> So I just got back in town today and still no package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping that there was a post office hold up and it want taken from my porch or something. Are you out there Santa? Could you let Zaidi or an elf know what's going on? Thanks!


 I hope your Santa lets you know what's up soon!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 29, 2013)

I've forwarded the message to see if she still has the tracking to see where it last was. If it was delivered while you were away it's probably stolen. Hopefully it's among those who are just behind in being delivered.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've forwarded the message to see if she still has the tracking to see where it last was. If it was delivered while you were away it's probably stolen. Hopefully it's among those who are just behind in being delivered.
Eek, hopefully it is just running late.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Dec 29, 2013)

BTW - I know there was some talk on this thread of a Chicago meet-up, for those of you haven't seen the details on the meetup thread, we're meeting at Grand Lux on Michigan Ave at 6 tomorrow for a swap and munchies.   I'll post what I'm wearing so folks can recognize me.  Please do rsvp so I know how big a table to get.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BTW - I know there was some talk on this thread of a Chicago meet-up, for those of you haven't seen the details on the meetup thread, we're meeting at Grand Lux on Michigan Ave at 6 for a swap and munchies.   I'll post what I'm wearing so folks can recognize me.  Please do rsvp so I know how big a table to get.

That's fun!  Do the other big cities do these?  Where are the threads located?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's fun!  Do the other big cities do these?  Where are the threads located?
Just found it. My area hasn't been updated since 2006  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

I posted my reveal- in case anyone wants to see my goodies! Thanks again to my wonderful santa, @bellatrix42!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 4, 2014)

In case? In case? Woman, we've been on the edge of our seats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In case? In case? Woman, we've been on the edge of our seats





Yes!  Hahahaha, I've been anxiously waiting for yours @slinka.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 5, 2014)

My SS reveal will be in the reveal thread in a little bit, in case anyone is still following this thread!


----------



## tweakabell (Jan 5, 2014)

yay more reveals! i went through them all again last night.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 12, 2014)

Since our SS season is coming to a close (but its spirit will never die, obvi.), I'm inviting you all to join us over in the Traveling Journal thread!

We're looking for more lovely MUTers to sign up and join in on the fun. Think of it like a circular swap but of course, with a really pretty journal and fun prompts! PM me if you have any questions and hopefully I'll see you over there! (x-posted)

 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139958/traveling-journal


----------

